# Hawaii Bios Editing ( 290 / 290X / 295X2 / 390 / 390X )



## herericc

Awesome, bookmarked. I think I'll give this a shot when I get home tonight.


----------



## Shodin10k

Did you have to raise volts at all?


----------



## long99x

how to edit the gpu voltage ?


----------



## sTOrM41

nice work, now i dont have to translate it into english


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodin10k*
> 
> Did you have to raise volts at all?


The Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290X I own seems to have default +31mV GPU core voltage, ASIC rating is 76.9% IIRC.

Originally the OC settings of 1100MHz / 1500MHz were stable at stock voltage, then I did see some artifacts in a long 2hr gaming session







.

Last night testing showed 1090MHz /1550MHz at stock (+31mV) was stable, 1100MHz / 1525MHz was also stable with +44mV in MSI AB.

I flashed back stock clock bios as need to get a feel for the card's OC capabilities, I have only owned this card 5 days and not had much time to try things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *long99x*
> 
> how to edit the gpu voltage ?


This is trickier and more complex from information someone said to me. There maybe a route to workout how this is done, there is a collection of bioses on the web with varying gpu core voltage, now if someone compared each bios with each one in the collection they maybe able to work out how it is done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sTOrM41*
> 
> nice work, now i dont have to translate it into english


Thank you for viewing and thank you for taking time to write it in the first place







.


----------



## herericc

I really hate OCing with software, I find it's good to get a ballpark idea of what is stable, then you should use BIOS edits to fine tune and really push the OC to it's limit.

I don't really want to increase the voltage at all, but if we do figure out what hex values are for the voltage, that could come in handy too.

What apps do you guys use to determine stability??

I've been running loops of heaven, not sure what else I should run to test. I was using OCCT but the VRMs were going over 100*C so i stopped that, OCCT definitely stresses the card WAY more than any game would.


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herericc*
> 
> I really hate OCing with software, I find it's good to get a ballpark idea of what is stable, then you should use BIOS edits to fine tune and really push the OC to it's limit.
> 
> I don't really want to increase the voltage at all, but if we do figure out what hex values are for the voltage, that could come in handy too.
> 
> What apps do you guys use to determine stability??
> 
> I've been running loops of heaven, not sure what else I should run to test. I was using OCCT but the VRMs were going over 100*C so i stopped that, OCCT definitely stresses the card WAY more than any game would.


Well its a bit hard when you can't edit gpu voltage in bios...


----------



## herericc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*
> 
> Well its a bit hard when you can't edit gpu voltage in bios...


My understanding is that we should be able to edit it we're just not sure which hex values to edit. Give people some time and they'll figure it out.

I am currently looking to push my cards as far as they can go on stock voltages. I have one card with Elpida and one with Hynix, it should be neat to compare the two.

This should shed some light on the matter:

Read 20000 bytes of data from 390X.rom

Command Tables:
0000: b324 Len 0091 (ASIC_Init)
0001: b3b6 Len 0057 (GetDisplaySurfaceSize)
0002: b40e Len 00d4 (ASIC_RegistersInit)
0003: d594 Len 0118 (VRAM_BlockVenderDetection)
0004: eaf4 Len 01ca (SetClocksRatio/DIGxEncoderControl)
0005: b4e2 Len 06a9 (MemoryControllerInit)
0006: - (EnableCRTCMemReq)
0007: - (MemoryParamAdjust)
0008: - (DVOEncoderControl)
0009: bb8c Len 00ff (GPIOPinControl)
000a: bc8c Len 0123 (SetEngineClock)
000b: bdb0 Len 00fe (SetMemoryClock)
000c: beae Len 047e (SetPixelClock)
000d: c32c Len 0186 (DynamicClockGating)
000e: c4b2 Len 0050 (ResetMemoryDLL)
000f: c502 Len 0062 (ResetMemoryDevice)
0010: e16a Len 0166 (MemoryPLLInit)
0011: e2d0 Len 0089 (AdjustDisplayPll)
0012: c8ac Len 0111 (AdjustMemoryController)
0013: - (EnableASIC_StaticPwrMgt)
0014: c9be Len 0076 (ASIC_StaticPwrMgtStatusChange/SetUniphyInstance)
0015: - (DAC_LoadDetection)
0016: - (LVTMAEncoderControl)
0017: - (LCD1OutputControl)
0018: - (DAC1EncoderControl)
0019: - (DAC2EncoderControl)
001a: - (DVOOutputControl)
001b: ca36 Len 0203 (CV1OutputControl)
001c: f59e Len 0038 (GetConditionalGoldenSetting/SetCRTC_DPM_State)
001d: - (TVEncoderControl)
001e: f5d6 Len 00cf (TMDSAEncoderControl)
001f: f6a6 Len 0127 (LVDSEncoderControl)
0020: - (TV1OutputControl)
0021: cc3a Len 0078 (EnableScaler)
0022: ccb2 Len 0074 (BlankCRTC)
0023: cd26 Len 003e (EnableCRTC)
0024: cd64 Len 0120 (GetPixelClock)
0025: ce84 Len 002c (EnableVGA_Render)
0026: ceb0 Len 0022 (EnableVGA_Access/GetSCLKOverMCLKRatio)
0027: - (SetCRTC_Timing)
0028: ced2 Len 0019 (SetCRTC_OverScan)
0029: - (SetCRTC_Replication)
002a: ceec Len 00b3 (SelectCRTC_Source)
002b: cfa0 Len 01bb (EnableGraphSurfaces)
002c: d15c Len 005d (UpdateCRTC_DoubleBufferRegisters)
002d: d1ba Len 00d9 (LUT_AutoFill)
002e: - (EnableHW_IconCursor)
002f: d294 Len 004a (GetMemoryClock)
0030: d2de Len 00ab (GetEngineClock)
0031: d38a Len 014b (SetCRTC_UsingDTDTiming)
0032: - (ExternalEncoderControl)
0033: - (LVTMAOutputControl)
0034: d4d6 Len 00be (VRAM_BlockDetectionByStrap)
0035: d6ac Len 00e8 (MemoryCleanUp)
0036: d794 Len 0239 (ReadEDIDFromHWAssistedI2C/ProcessI2cChannelTransaction)
0037: f7ce Len 0115 (WriteOneByteToHWAssistedI2C)
0038: d9ce Len 005f (ReadHWAssistedI2CStatus/HPDInterruptService)
0039: da2e Len 000a (SpeedFanControl)
003a: da38 Len 000a (PowerConnectorDetection)
003b: da42 Len 0018 (MC_Synchronization)
003c: da5a Len 012d (ComputeMemoryEnginePLL)
003d: db88 Len 005f (MemoryRefreshConversion)
003e: ecbe Len 0029 (VRAM_GetCurrentInfoBlock)
003f: dbe8 Len 01c0 (DynamicMemorySettings)
0040: dda8 Len 034d (MemoryTraining)
0041: e0f6 Len 0074 (EnableSpreadSpectrumOnPPLL)
0042: - (TMDSAOutputControl)
0043: e35a Len 01a1 (SetVoltage)
0044: - (DAC1OutputControl)
0045: f8e4 Len 0071 (DAC2OutputControl)
0046: ea00 Len 00f4 (SetupHWAssistedI2CStatus)
0047: c564 Len 027e (ClockSource)
0048: c7e2 Len 00c9 (MemoryDeviceInit)
0049: - (EnableYUV)
004a: - (DIG1EncoderControl)
004b: - (DIG2EncoderControl)
004c: ece8 Len 0634 (DIG1TransmitterControl/UNIPHYTransmitterControl)
004d: - (DIG2TransmitterControl/LVTMATransmitterControl)
004e: f31c Len 0225 (ProcessAuxChannelTransaction)
004f: f542 Len 005c (DPEncoderService)

Data Tables:
0000: - (UtilityPipeLine)
0001: - (MultimediaCapabilityInfo)
0002: - (MultimediaConfigInfo)
0003: 9d76 Len 00e4 Rev 01:02 (StandardVESA_Timing) (struct size 01c4)
0004: 9e5a Len 006c Rev 02:02 (FirmwareInfo) (struct size 006c)
0005: 9ec6 Len 0304 Rev 02:01 (DAC_Info) (struct size 0008)
0006: a1ca Len 004e Rev 01:03 (LVDS_Info) (struct size 0034)
0007: affc Len 02d6 Rev 03:02 (TMDS_Info) (struct size 001e)
0008: - (AnalogTV_Info)
0009: - (SupportedDevicesInfo)
000a: a218 Len 00dc Rev 01:01 (GPIO_I2C_Info)
000b: a2f4 Len 000c Rev 01:05 (VRAM_UsageByFirmware) (struct size 000c)
000c: a300 Len 0024 Rev 01:01 (GPIO_Pin_LUT)
000d: a324 Len 0074 Rev 01:01 (VESA_ToInternalModeLUT)
000e: - (ComponentVideoInfo)
000f: a398 Len 0294 Rev 06:01 (PowerPlayInfo)
0010: - (CompassionateData)
0011: afe4 Len 0018 Rev 02:01 (SaveRestoreInfo/DispDevicePriorityInfo)
0012: - (PPLL_SS_Info/SS_Info)
0013: - (OemInfo)
0014: - (XTMDS_Info)
0015: - (MclkSS_Info)
0016: a62c Len 010f Rev 01:03 (Object_Info/Object_Header) (struct size 0010)
0017: a73c Len 007d Rev 01:01 (IndirectIOAccess)
0018: - (MC_InitParameter/AdjustARB_SEQ)
0019: - (ASIC_VDDC_Info)
001a: af36 Len 0040 Rev 03:01 (ASIC_InternalSS_Info/ASIC_MVDDC_Info) (struct size 0034)
001b: af76 Len 006d Rev 02:03 (TV_VideoMode/DispOutInfo)
001c: a7ba Len 05d3 Rev 02:01 (VRAM_Info) (struct size 0354)
001d: - (MemoryTrainingInfo/ASIC_MVDDQ_Info)
001e: - (IntegratedSystemInfo)
001f: ad8e Len 00e0 Rev 03:03 (ASIC_ProfilingInfo/ASIC_VDDCI_Info) (struct size 0022)
0020: ae6e Len 00c8 Rev 03:01 (VoltageObjectInfo/VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo)
0021: - (PowerSourceInfo)


----------



## gupsterg

Added how to do fan profile editing to post 1, I hope someone else uses this guide as just taken 2hrs or so to test / take screenies / write up







.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*
> 
> Well its a bit hard when you can't edit gpu voltage in bios...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herericc*
> 
> My understanding is that we should be able to edit it we're just not sure which hex values to edit. Give people some time and they'll figure it out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> This is trickier and more complex from information someone said to me. There maybe a route to workout how this is done, there is a collection of bioses on the web with varying gpu core voltage, now if someone compared each bios with each one in the collection they maybe able to work out how it is done.


I started comparing the bios collection which is on the web with 1.1125v through to 1.2375 and you end up with at least 7 screens of varying quantities of changes when checking 4 of them.




Top window is 1.1625 compared to 1.1875.
Middle window is 1.1875 compared to 1.2125.
Bottom window is 1.2125 compared to 1.2375.

*** edit ***

Added how to change maximum fan speed limit when bios has temperature target enabled to post 1.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herericc*
> 
> This should shed some light on the matter:
> 
> Read 20000 bytes of data from 390X.rom


I'm wondering if you can run AtomDis for me on a 290X bios? I have sent you PM with one attached.


----------



## gupsterg

Updated post 1 ...


----------



## herericc

Do you guys know if the Gigabyte Windforce 290X uses a reference design, or can I not flash BIOS from other 290X on it??

I tried with one 2 weeks ago and it wouldn't show anything on screen until I reflashed the original


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herericc*
> 
> This should shed some light on the matter:
> 
> Read 20000 bytes of data from 390X.rom


The table you've posted does and doesn't help, reason why is each bios can be different in length and location of each table.

So either you use / edit bios that you have a table for or you need to use a table gained by using atomdis for your particular bios to edit.

Tables I created for bios I've been viewing.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Sapphire Vapor-X 290X STD http://pastebin.com/TXHWBGwj
Sapphire Vapor-X 290X OC http://pastebin.com/raABKgLU

Sapphire Tri-X 290 STD http://pastebin.com/QHWkr0wC
Sapphire Tri-X 290 OC http://pastebin.com/TbQBSKrJ

Asus DCUII 290X Quiet http://pastebin.com/i9TqkV3j
Asus DCUII 290X Uber http://pastebin.com/Z6FmKk5w

The Slit Roms 290X
http://pastebin.com/Kzgdqnk9
http://pastebin.com/LE6P4fhx
http://pastebin.com/UaZygUTD
http://pastebin.com/uz2mt5wu
http://pastebin.com/aeSDFe7x
http://pastebin.com/mKaUVA02


----------



## OneB1t

Here is Hawaii bios reader
https://github.com/OneB1t/HawaiiBiosReader

if you dont have VS for compile then there is .exe
https://github.com/OneB1t/HawaiiBiosReader/raw/master/ReleaseBin/HawaiiBiosReader.exe


----------



## Shodin10k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> Here is Hawaii bios reader
> https://github.com/OneB1t/HawaiiBiosReader
> 
> if you dont have VS for compile then there is .exe
> https://github.com/OneB1t/HawaiiBiosReader/raw/master/ReleaseBin/HawaiiBiosReader.exe


This... this is awesome. I feel like the reader is one step away from being able to edit the fields?


----------



## OneB1t

yep thats how it is
first part is to build reader then i start on editor


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> Here is Hawaii bios reader ...


Added to post 1!







.


----------



## Shodin10k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> yep thats how it is
> first part is to build reader then i start on editor


OMG, thank you for the newest version of the app. Editable tables!


----------



## OneB1t

not all but few are now editable (pls check result rom by reloading into app but it should be allright







)


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> not all but few are now editable (pls check result rom by reloading into app but it should be allright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanks for new updated Hawaii app!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodin10k*
> 
> OMG, thank you for the newest version of the app. Editable tables!


I will be adding to post 1 information concerning conventions I'm seeing in varying manufacturer 290 / 290X roms to set the DPM 0 -7 Freq.



On the left is table for Stock AMD R9 290X bios, middle is Vapor-X R9 290X STD Edition and right is the Vapor-X 290X OC Edition.

When manufacturers create a OC bios GPU Freq for DPM 0 & 1 will always be 300 MHz & 516 MHz . DPM 2 -7 will be the percentage shown of DPM7.

For example if I was setting GPU clock as 1100 Mhz then DPM7 would be this then DPM 6 would be 1100 x 97.7% = 1074.7 (rounded up to 1075) .

RAM Freq DPM 0 is always 150MHz and DPM1-7 are full RAM speed.


----------



## PRSCU24

What is the most recent unedited bios available for 290X reference cards ?


----------



## gupsterg

It looks like I've got the GPU core voltage offset mod I was after!









My stock bios offset of +31mV was not enough to get me 1100MHz / 1525MHz , but now with the bios set to +44mv! 




Will be adding info to post 1 after some more testing!







.


----------



## odorgg

Nice job! Keep it up! I wait for 2 years, a bios editor.


----------



## JrtOC

Thanks for this guide, i've tried to modify the temp and rpm values of the bios of my r9 290 vapor-x OC, to stop the fans in idle, but it didn't work. There are some other value to modify to have full controll on the rpm and stop the fans?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JrtOC*
> 
> Thanks for this guide, i've tried to modify the temp and rpm values of the bios of my r9 290 vapor-x OC, to stop the fans in idle, but it didn't work. There are some other value to modify to have full controll on the rpm and stop the fans?


No idea, sorry.

On my Vapor-X 290X it has a switch to enable outer fans to stop spinning at low gpu usage.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Your Vapor-X 290 also has this feature / switch.


----------



## JrtOC

Thanks for reply, i know i can stop the external fans, but even with only one fan spinning, the gpu is more noisy of all my system. I've set the first rpm to 0 in the bios and in the catalyst i can see fan speed 0% but the fan still spinning at 20%, i've tryed to modify the fan speed with MSI Afterburner, speedfan and sapphire trixx, but didn't work. I suppose there are some other values to set min rpm to 0, or to control the fans separately but i can't find them anywhere.


----------



## gupsterg

Tried a test in VBE7 to see what values change on a 7970 rom when fan profile edited to have minimum of 10% and it changes %rpm1 hex values that are in the fan profile editing in post1. As some things in post one where sussed by doing this and checking for comparable in 290 / 290x rom.

Those values you've edited anyhow, so like you would think there is a setting in bios which forces a minimum of 20%.

Difficulty in searching the rom is it could be a D0 07 you're looking for or a 14.

I too have tried setting MSI AB , Sapphire TriXX to lower % but it doesn't work.

*** edit ***

To all other viewers in further testing phase for voltage editing to bios and will soon be adding information to post 1.


----------



## Osbios

Got a 290 trix a few days ago and planed to under-volt it.
After reading a bit it seemed that all AMD bioses are locked via signature. Later I found out that was not the case anymore for the Hawaii chips. Just to then find out that there is no bios editor out for it... oh well

Seems you could become my savior just in time.









All the tools like Sapphires Trixx kind of work to test voltages and gpu/ram clock. But they have to many quirks for me and I also use the GPU under Linux.
The idle status seems to be my current unvervolt limit for the ram when working with offset voltage. I guess that has to do with the ram speed being at max for anything except the lowest power mode.

With trixx I'm currently running 1000/1200 with -75mv (native this card runs 1000/1300 + 12mv)

I am curious how far I can undervolt with full access to the dpm tables!


----------



## gupsterg

Sapphire roms usually have a GPU core voltage preset in rom (VoltageObjectInfo hex values 8d 00 xx 00 , xx convert to dec x 6.25mv gives you offset).

If it does not have an offset in bios the voltage controller can be preprogrammed from factory, you can adjust voltages down / up taking that into consideration.

Post 1 has currently lack of content for Voltage editing heading but will soon be sorted this week







.

OneB1t has done some tests to how low you can go, he should get notification of your post and be along with info







.


----------



## Osbios

In my bios Rom I only have one value of 8d 00 xx 00 where xx is not 0. And that value is 2. Which would fit the +12mv that I get shown when I open Trixx because it only shows full mv values.

What really bugs me right now is the UVD voltage:

Furmark
standard (+12mv) 1.070 - 1.102 V
Undervolted (-75mv) 1.016 - 1.023 V

UVD (Youtube video via html5 player)
standard (+12mv) 1.211 - 1.219 V
Undervolted (-75mv) 1.133 - 1.141 V

That looks so much wrong...


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Would flashing my card's bios to Sapphire's 390 change the behavior of my fans? I mean, would they turn off @idle like they do on the 390 Tri-X?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osbios*
> 
> In my bios Rom I only have one value of 8d 00 xx 00 where xx is not 0. And that value is 2. Which would fit the +12mv that I get shown when I open Trixx because it only shows full mv values.


xx is just to denote unknown , for example it could be 04 , 06 , etc

As yours is 02 yes it equates +12.5mv, MSI AB / Sapphire TriXX don't show the after the values after decimal point , MSI AB will show 12.5mv as 13mv, I think you get the idea







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osbios*
> 
> What really bugs me right now is the UVD voltage:
> 
> Furmark
> standard (+12mv) 1.070 - 1.102 V
> Undervolted (-75mv) 1.016 - 1.023 V
> 
> UVD (Youtube video via html5 player)
> standard (+12mv) 1.211 - 1.219 V
> Undervolted (-75mv) 1.133 - 1.141 V
> 
> That looks so much wrong...


Looks right to me, -75mv equals -0.075v , Link:- http://www.rapidtables.com/convert/voltage/mv-to-volt.htm .

Whats The Stilt states:-
Quote:


> Forgot to mention that you will never achieve a FULL control over the power management on these cards. The driver will perform certain adjustments without the user knowing about it.


From post Link:- http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=5120403&postcount=614
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Would flashing my card's bios to Sapphire's 390 change the behavior of my fans? I mean, would they turn off @idle like they do on the 390 Tri-X?


It could be possible , but what we are struggling with is AtomDis we're using is really old.

It excludes some updates for hawaii, we can see the updates on git repositories but can't get them.

You can dump certain tables into atomdis for parsing but it spews out incorrect info (or we don't understand it yet) due to it being a 2009 edition (if that makes sense).


----------



## Osbios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Looks right to me, -75mv equals -0.075v , Link:- http://www.rapidtables.com/convert/voltage/mv-to-volt.htm .


I DO know metric units...
I'm talking about the fact that UVD is using way over 100mv more then heavy shader calculations...


----------



## gupsterg

Ahhh , sorry got wrong end of stick.

I think Furmark and some other tests like that get limited by the driver, IIRC I have read info on web relating to this, have a google and you will find it.


----------



## Shodin10k

Just wanted to say thanks gupsterg for keeping this thread up to date. I know the guru3d thread has a better following, but I like how you compiled all the information here.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, that threads what kicked it off as you know.

For some one new to that thread it's alot of posts/pages and some info they'd have to stitch together as it came in / got discovered in thread.

Here I can edit post 1 to have everything and OCN forum support attaching pic/files on their server it's just easier.

Will be replicating it there soon







.


----------



## herericc

Following the syntax ./atomdis hawaii.rom |>output.txt is not outputting anything to the text file

help?


----------



## gupsterg

You don't use | you use l , the character is lower case L not vertical bar.

./atomdis hawaii.rom l >output.txt

there also must be space between l and > .


----------



## fyzzz

I wonder how memory support can be edited?


----------



## gupsterg

Hmmm, will compare the ROM that the Stilt gave you for BFR vs his without it to see what he changed / added it.

@ viewers / subscribers post 1 has been updated on info RE making OC rom like factory pre OC'd cards/roms.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Hmmm, will compare the ROM that the Stilt gave you for BFR vs his without it to see what he changed / added it.
> 
> @ viewers / subscribers post 1 has been updated on info RE making OC rom like factory pre OC'd cards/roms.


Yeah would be awesome to know how he did that.


----------



## Osbios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sapphire roms usually have a GPU core voltage preset in rom (VoltageObjectInfo hex values 8d 00 xx 00 , xx convert to dec x 6.25mv gives you offset).


Do you happen to know the exact data type? Like is it a signed 8 or 16 bit type?
Then I could use that for a first undervolting via rom, until we have all the infos on the voltage tables.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osbios*
> 
> Do you happen to know the exact data type? Like is it a signed 8 or 16 bit type?


I'm of the opinion it is unsigned 8 bit type for what your asking to change.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osbios*
> 
> Then I could use that for a first undervolting via rom,


From tests via MSI AB I2C dumps / The Stilt MLU roms with - ve offset, you do it this way:-

Change hex xx out of 8d 00 xx 00 to

-6.25mv = hex FF
-12.5mv = hex FE
-18.75mv = hex FD
-25.00mv = hex FC

and so on for other - ve offsets of 6.25mv steps, *but as you can guess at some point they stop becoming negative offset*.

The information on the IR3567B is restricted and it doesn't help us that the atomdis we have access to is outdated.


----------



## Osbios

Well I'm not touching that value without being 100% sure. I don't want to overvolt by 1593.75mv. And I can't be sure that the voltage limits effect a value I set somewhere in the bios rom. So I play the waiting game for now.


----------



## Ized

I increased the voltage offset in SLTM50P.rom several days ago with the info gupsterg just provided you.

The Stlit says his ROMS are hardcoded to topout at 1.36875V no matter what you do, normal ROMs topout at 1.48125V - hopefully that helps your fears.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osbios*
> 
> Well I'm not touching that value without being 100% sure. I don't want to overvolt by 1593.75mv. And I can't be sure that the voltage limits effect a value I set somewhere in the bios rom. So I play the waiting game for now.


I have tested the negative offsets highlighted ...

And some positive ones also ...

It is like doing the voltages adjustment to MSIAB.exe Link:- http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18556274 ...

Download the MLU roms by The Stilt and you will find he has done negative offset same way and HEX value as shown in I2C dump via MSI AB ...

Add -i2cdump to shortcut properties ...


----------



## Ized

In SLTM50P.rom the offset is 50mw.

50mw is 8 groupings of 6.25mw. The hex for 8 is 08.

The blackmagic string we need is 8D 00 xx 00, while xx is the number of 6.25mw groupings. So that's 8D 00 08 00 in this ROM.

So changing 8D 00 08 00 to 8d 00 20 00 gave me 200mw offset. The 20 hex is 32 groupings of 6.25mw.

Reviewing it right now it looks like I actually screwed up and because I didn't mean to go that high, I wanted 125mw - which would have been 20groupings - the hex for which is 14. So I didn't convert the number of groups into hex and ended up tons higher than I wanted.


----------



## Osbios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I have tested the negative offsets highlighted ...
> 
> And some positive ones also ...


If you already tested it successfully that of course changes everything.

I tested it and it works fine changing the value. So it is a signed byte in my bios, too.

I also found fitting values for my ram in the bios. Or so I was thinking...

(Note: My card uses 1300MHz clock for the the memory = 130000 = 01 DB D0 = D0 FB 01)

Code:



Code:


0000A4A0  03 08 98 3A 00 E1 03 D0 FB 01 02 FF D0 FB 01 03
0000A4B0  FF D0 FB 01 04 FF D0 FB 01 05 FF D0 FB 01 06 FF
0000A4C0  D0 FB 01 07 FF D0 FB 01 08 FF 08 E1 03 E1 03 E1
0000A4D0  03 77 04 07 04 F4 03 77 04 0D 04 01 04 77 04 1A

To better see it:
0000A4A0        98 3A 00       D0 FB 01       D0 FB 01   
0000A4B0     D0 FB 01       D0 FB 01       D0 FB 01      
0000A4C0  D0 FB 01       D0 FB 01                        
0000A4D0

But to my surprise changing the 130000 values to 120000 did not change the ram clock.
By accident I saw that when I was running furmark the max. GPU clock is just lower with this values changed...
Never mind that last part. Tested a bit more and furmark makes the GPU jump a bit around below 1000 MHz all the time.
So I'm sure that is the memory clock table, but for some reason my values don't change anything.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osbios*
> 
> If you already tested it successfully that of course changes everything.
> 
> I tested it and it works fine changing the value. So it is a signed byte in my bios, too.
> 
> I also found fitting values for my ram in the bios. Or so I was thinking...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> (Note: My card uses 1300MHz clock for the the memory = 130000 = 01 DB D0 = D0 FB 01)
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 0000A4A0  03 08 98 3A 00 E1 03 D0 FB 01 02 FF D0 FB 01 03
> 0000A4B0  FF D0 FB 01 04 FF D0 FB 01 05 FF D0 FB 01 06 FF
> 0000A4C0  D0 FB 01 07 FF D0 FB 01 08 FF 08 E1 03 E1 03 E1
> 0000A4D0  03 77 04 07 04 F4 03 77 04 0D 04 01 04 77 04 1A
> 
> To better see it:
> 0000A4A0        98 3A 00       D0 FB 01       D0 FB 01
> 0000A4B0     D0 FB 01       D0 FB 01       D0 FB 01
> 0000A4C0  D0 FB 01       D0 FB 01
> 0000A4D0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to my surprise changing the 130000 values to 120000 did not change the ram clock.
> By accident I saw that when I was running furmark the max. GPU clock is just lower with this values changed...
> Never mind that last part. Tested a bit more and furmark makes the GPU jump a bit around below 1000 MHz all the time.
> So I'm sure that is the memory clock table, but for some reason my values don't change anything.


What you've found is RAM Freq. relating to DPM state.

See post 1 heading *Making OC bios like factory pre OC'd card/rom* .


----------



## fyzzz

I put 1400v in the dpm7 state and that gave me around 1.25 in load. So now I can run 1180/1400 with no additional voltage


----------



## Osbios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What you've found is RAM Freq. relating to DPM state.
> 
> See post 1 heading *Making OC bios like factory pre OC'd card/rom* .


I see. I was expecting that table to be relevant. Apparently the table only exist to be compatible with older software that interface with the bios data. And for Hawaii there are only two ram clock speeds.

I was hoping I could set different speeds for the middle dpm states because memory clock speed is still the limit for undervolting.
But that should not be an issue as soon as I can change the voltage for each dpm level separately.

My Bios is running with 1000/1200/-68,75mv for now.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osbios*
> 
> I see. I was expecting that table to be relevant. Apparently the table only exist to be compatible with older software that interface with the bios data. And for Hawaii there are only two ram clock speeds.


I was wondering if you can expand on this.

I know for sure GPU Freq. table works with what voltage you set for a frequency.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

@gupsterg, I am currently using this tool to make a custom BIOS of my own for my R9 290. Could you elaborate on what the risks and possible rewards are of increasing the "TDP MAX, Power limit, and TDC limit"? More specifically, is it more dangerous to increase the TDC limit if your PCB is reference vs a custom PCB that has more power phases? Thanks!

-Insan1tyOne


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> ... is it more dangerous to increase the TDC limit if your PCB is reference vs a custom PCB that has more power phases? Thanks!


Yes I would think so, I'm getting the info together plus fathoming how I post this info.

Here is some info on phases of different cards (plus check PCB images of say a card you have/wish to mod TDC).

For example ref is 40A a phase, 5 phases = 200A

My Vapor-X 290X has 8 phases out of 10 for GPU, 40A a phase = 320A

Bear in mind the two examples above have same VRM components other than inductors.

I know your trying to get the most out of your GPU, when I OC'd / tested those cards I mentioned in other thread I never edited roms, was using stock updated manufacturer ones and MSI AB.

Those settings help if OC is being throttled by them, you can tell by graphing core clock, I'd also graph temps and GPU usage.

Sometimes drops in core clock are due to say a scene change or GPU usage drop. At that point it's an opportunity for the card to drop clocks, therefore less power used plus helps temps as you can guess this is all relating to Powertune.

Have a read of last paragraph here, Link:- http://www.anandtech.com/show/6837/amd-radeon-7790-review-feat-sapphire-the-first-desktop-sea-islands/3


----------



## Osbios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I was wondering if you can expand on this.
> 
> I know for sure GPU Freq. table works with what voltage you set for a frequency.


My "interpretation" was that the driver sets a dpm state according to the calculations amount/spinning time. And that this table translates dpm status into memory clock.
Or is this supposed to map memory clock to minimum dpm level and therefor indirect to minimum voltage?

*EDIT:*
Ok that table is called mclkVddcDependencyTable, that should answer my question...

Now I only need a standard voltage table like this one for the Hawaii Pro
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> Stock Hawaii XT:
> 
> DPM0 = 300MHz - 0.96875V
> DPM1 = 516MHz - 1.01875V
> DPM2 = 727MHz - 1.05000V
> DPM3 = 840MHz - 1.07500V
> DPM4 = 890MHz - 1.10000V
> DPM5 = 936MHz - 1.12500V
> DPM6 = 977MHz - 1.18750V
> DPM7 = 1000MHz - 1.21250V


Then I could test the max. memory clocks for the voltage levels and try to make a custom mclkVddcDependencyTable.


----------



## maxxximatoze

Hi all,

Do you know how to mod the R9 290x bios to enable full speed double precision like The Stilt seems to have done here >> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?288123-quot-R290X-amp-R290-OVERCLOCKING-Result-Thread-quot&p=5231150&viewfull=1#post5231150 ? I'm really curious of how to achieve this.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes I would think so, I'm getting the info together plus fathoming how I post this info.
> 
> Here is some info on phases of different cards (plus check PCB images of say a card you have/wish to mod TDC).
> 
> For example ref is 40A a phase, 5 phases = 200A
> 
> My Vapor-X 290X has 8 phases out of 10 for GPU, 40A a phase = 320A
> 
> Bear in mind the two examples above have same VRM components other than inductors.
> 
> I know your trying to get the most out of your GPU, when I OC'd / tested those cards I mentioned in other thread I never edited roms, was using stock updated manufacturer ones and MSI AB.
> 
> Those settings help if OC is being throttled by them, you can tell by graphing core clock, I'd also graph temps and GPU usage.
> 
> Sometimes drops in core clock are due to say a scene change or GPU usage drop. At that point it's an opportunity for the card to drop clocks, therefore less power used plus helps temps as you can guess this is all relating to Powertune.
> 
> Have a read of last paragraph here, Link:- http://www.anandtech.com/show/6837/amd-radeon-7790-review-feat-sapphire-the-first-desktop-sea-islands/3






Thanks @gupsterg. I had a hunch that increasing the TDC Limit would be the most risky change to make as it directly affects the amount of amperage that can be passed through the card. This could be very dangerous if someone with a reference PCB tried to mod in the TDC Limit of lets say, a 290X Lightning which has a TDC Limit of 230 while the Reference PCB only has a TDC Limit of 200 by default. I can't image what this would do to the card.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxxximatoze*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Do you know how to mod the R9 290x bios to enable full speed double precision like The Stilt seems to have done here >> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?288123-quot-R290X-amp-R290-OVERCLOCKING-Result-Thread-quot&p=5231150&viewfull=1#post5231150 ? I'm really curious of how to achieve this.


Oh shi... Either he got unfused ASIC or he can override these fuses. Second thing would be a killer feature.


----------



## herericc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You don't use | you use l , the character is lower case L not vertical bar.
> 
> ./atomdis hawaii.rom l >output.txt
> 
> there also must be space between l and > .


OH!

I mistakenly assumed you were piping the command, my bad. Will try again tonight, hopefully my windforce BIOS isn't a cranky *****


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Oh shi... Either he got unfused ASIC or he can override these fuses. Second thing would be a killer feature.


Also that could lead to unlock of fuse-locked Hawaii pro's to full chips.


----------



## Osbios

1/1 instead 1/4 performance for double precision? Wow!
I didn't even know Hawaii was capable of that. I always imagined they sacrificed double precision performance to have more transistors for the rest of the GPU.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Good to see this BIOS editing thing really taking off for Hawaii....

I want to start tweaking my MSI 390....

Any suggestions?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osbios*
> 
> My "interpretation" was that the driver sets a dpm state according to the calculations amount/spinning time. And that this table translates dpm status into memory clock.
> Or is this supposed to map memory clock to minimum dpm level and therefor indirect to minimum voltage?
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Ok that table is called mclkVddcDependencyTable, that should answer my question...
> 
> Now I only need a standard voltage table like this one for the Hawaii Pro
> Then I could test the max. memory clocks for the voltage levels and try to make a custom mclkVddcDependencyTable.


That table was from The Stilt, I will ask him for one or he may read this and post one







.

You may find this an interesting read, Link:- https://www.amd.com/Documents/PowerTune_whitepaper_WEB.pdf

*** edit ***

Newer one, Link:- https://www.amd.com/Documents/amd_powertune_whitepaper.pdf

Some have tried lowering RAM freq. for DPM 1 onwards, not sure upto which DPM state and it didn't default to want they wanted *but* perhaps the GPU was hitting a freq which was relating to a higher DPM thus RAM freq would match. Not had time to test myself, perhaps will this weekend. Also something to note is in 390 / 390X roms DPM 0 1 2 is 150MHz for RAM.

The idea of this thread was to put this info out there i) so people can mod roms ii) to get also others input on edits / results iii) get others views and thoughts on sections of roms , etc, which is happening







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxxximatoze*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Do you know how to mod the R9 290x bios to enable full speed double precision like The Stilt seems to have done here >> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?288123-quot-R290X-amp-R290-OVERCLOCKING-Result-Thread-quot&p=5231150&viewfull=1#post5231150 ? I'm really curious of how to achieve this.


This came up in the Guru3d thread , read posts 466 - 470 , I'm thinking asder00 may know how to do this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> 
> Thanks @gupsterg. I had a hunch that increasing the TDC Limit would be the most risky change to make as it directly affects the amount of amperage that can be passed through the card. This could be very dangerous if someone with a reference PCB tried to mod in the TDC Limit of lets say, a 290X Lightning which has a TDC Limit of 230 while the Reference PCB only has a TDC Limit of 200 by default. I can't image what this would do to the card.


Have a view of the LN2 roms for Lightning / Asus Matrix, some crazy figures in there IIRC .

And *yes* for someone to up TDC beyond capabilities of components would result in *this* under high load , also some info in the Powertune Whitepaper.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herericc*
> 
> OH!
> 
> I mistakenly assumed you were piping the command, my bad. Will try again tonight, hopefully my windforce BIOS isn't a cranky *****


No worries







, I've been using Pastebin . This was quick easy way to view a created table / data dump from atomdis in windows whilst having VM of linux running and share with others.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I want to start tweaking my MSI 390....
> 
> Any suggestions?


Take your pick from post 1







.

HawaiiReader works for 390 / 390X , still under development, if you have an issue PM OneB1t.

You also have the route of creating tables via atomdis and using hex editor, PowerPlay table is the one we are modding in post 1 so far.

IIRC DDSZ is looking it other stuff , Lard also added The Stilts tighter timings into higher RAM straps for me, so will be testing above 1375MHz freq.

The more get involved in viewing / using info in post 1 perhaps they will see or learn to do an edit they can share








.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Have a view of the LN2 roms for Lightning / Asus Matrix, some crazy figures in there IIRC .
> 
> And *yes* for someone to up TDC beyond capabilities of components would result in *this* under high load , also some info in the Powertune Whitepaper.


So then, from this information would it be possible for us to discern what the maximum '"safe" TDC limit is for reference PCBs with the defualt 5+1+1 power phases? I assume that 200A is not the highest it can "safely" go but I doubt it can reach as far as the 290X Lightning which has 230A TDC limit. I see most models having a 216A, 208A or 206A TDC Limit. So I wonder if between 200A - 216A is "safe" for 5+1+1 power phases?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> This came up in the Guru3d thread , read posts 466 - 470 , I'm thinking asder00 may know how to do this..


asder00 talks about softmod, just a driver patch and nothing more. If something is disabled in HW, driver patch won't make it work.
By common sense, hardware disable bits very well could be overridable, for internal debug use. But how-to on this should be protected or well hidden from the public.


----------



## Osbios

I tested a custom mclkVddcDependencyTable to see if I can get the card to clock the memory lower when not under full load.

Code:



Code:


DPM0 =  150 MHz
DPM1 =  300 MHz
DPM2 =  500 MHz
DPM3 =  700 MHz
DPM4 =  900 MHz
DPM5 = 1000 MHz
DPM6 = 1150 MHz
DPM7 = 1200 MHz

But I just got a blue screen when I tried to start windows.


----------



## gupsterg

My own opinion on ref PCB 5+1+1 I would adjust TDC as a last option and cautiously by tiny increments.

First I'd up TDP / MPDL .

*TDP*: "Change TDP limit based on customer's thermal solution"

*M*aximum *P*ower *D*elivery *L*imit: "This power limit is the total chip power that we need to stay within in order to not violate the PCIe rail/connector power delivery"

*TDC*: "PowerTune limit for maximum thermally sustainable current by VDDC regulator that can be supplied"

Like I said before these settings throttle an OC clock not make a GPU do an OC clock it can't do.

Also be aware when you change TDP / MPDL in MSI AB it will *not show* as having been increased as your new settings become stock/default.

Link:- http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=5112764&postcount=430

One other thing on ref PCB roms and their defaults, there are ref PCB layout boards which don't have ref design components.

So there is:-

Ref PCB

Ref PCB layout (components may differ but layout follows ref PCB)

Custom PCB (components and layout differ)

Add in cooling solutions to the mix for as well for defaults used for TDP







.

This list is what I picked up and if anyone knows anything else please post info







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> asder00 talks about softmod, just a driver patch and nothing more. If something is disabled in HW, driver patch won't make it work.
> By common sense, hardware disable bits very well could be overridable, for internal debug use. But how-to on this should be protected or well hidden from the public.


Not something I have knowledge to answer, only The Stilt can explain his magic!







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osbios*
> 
> I tested a custom mclkVddcDependencyTable to see if I can get the card to clock the memory lower when not under full load.


You've set DPM7 as 1200MHz did you also set the other hex value for RAM freq @ 1200MHz? ref post 1 heading *GPU / RAM Clock Editing* .


----------



## Ized

Well just for infos sake, I stuck all the limits of my reference BIOS to 500 and threw 1.44v at DPM7 and did a ton of benchmarking in Firestrike at 1230mhz (ish).

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5408693

Not yet melted anything, all the temps were as they normally were 60-75c.

The only notable thing was the mad amount of voltage droop.


----------



## gupsterg

3dmark FS may not have reached the limit of set TDC .

You will only get a melt down if an app is drawing enough power.

The limit is there to stop a app which reaches it to not go over it.

vDroop occur more as voltage goes up, it also depends on app used for testing from what I noticed.

Also you may have a high leakage ASIC, view A1 by Stilt here .


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Well just for infos sake, I stuck all the limits of my reference BIOS to 500 and threw 1.44v at DPM7 and did a ton of benchmarking in Firestrike at 1230mhz (ish).
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5408693
> 
> Not yet melted anything, all the temps were as they normally were 60-75c.
> 
> The only notable thing was the mad amount of voltage droop.


Oh my... So you are saying you went into HawaiiReader and set TDP Max, Power Limit, and TDC Limit to 500 and then set DPM7 at 1.44(mV). What a brave person you are. But I'm honestly surprised that nothing melted! Those are some nice clocks though... 1230 / 1498 MHz.









*Edit: Just making sure here but... Whatever you do, do NOT run FurMark with those BIOS settings. You will burn the card for sure!


----------



## Osbios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You've set DPM7 as 1200MHz did you also set the other hex value for RAM freq @ 1200MHz? ref post 1 heading *GPU / RAM Clock Editing* .


Yes I was using my "custom" bios with 1000/1200/-68,75mv and changes the mclkVddcDependencyTable in it.


----------



## Ized

Here is a quick capture of a run I just did



Just sharing so we can indeed find a safe middle ground.

Insan1tyOne yes that's what I did, Hawaii Bios Read and went bananas


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Here is a quick capture of a run I just did
> 
> 
> 
> Just sharing so we can indeed find a safe middle ground.
> 
> Insan1tyOne yes that's what I did, Hawaii Bios Read and went bananas


Wow that is impressive. What type of cooling are you on? I'm sure if you started looping a stress test things would get out of hand (temperature wise) quite quickly. Are those core and memory clocks new? As in, only capable with the modded bios with extreme voltage? Or were you able to achieve those clocks on a "stock" bios with MSI AB?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osbios*
> 
> Yes I was using my "custom" bios with 1000/1200/-68,75mv and changes the mclkVddcDependencyTable in it.


Will try on mine later tonight and report back







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Just sharing so we can indeed find a safe middle ground.


I appreciate your share








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> *Edit: Just making sure here but... Whatever you do, do NOT run FurMark with those BIOS settings. You will burn the card for sure!


This was what had come to mind as something that may draw power over TDC , but IIRC correctly drivers may notice it running and intervene, but I'd rather not suggest testing this or do myself.


----------



## DDSZ

208W/200A, just changed DPM7 to 1100/1500/+100mV


----------



## Ized

I have a cheap bracket (£5 ish) to mount a all in one liquid cooler, I picked this Zalman because at the time it was the thickest I could find. For the VRMs I use the Gelid 290x "kit" which was also £5ish. I have a slim 80mm noctuia attached to the bracket which blows over the card.

Heat really is not an issue (but it is cold here) if you can stand the noise, which is sort of a non issue again with headphones.

I'm not really scientific enough compared to you guys but yes I feel there has been a improvement with the new limits in the same BIOS. Probably not worth it though but hey.

The BIOS I use comes from a PowerColor LCS R9 290X. A reference card with a waterblock.

I always had higher scores with the BIOS from that card for some reason. Maybe gupsterg would take a look at the BIOS and might notice something different? The BIOS can be found here

For what its worth my card started life as a 290, so its probably a lower quality card than those sold as 290Xs right - leakage and such.


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> For the VRMs I use the Gelid 290x "kit" which was also £5ish.


Thanks for the info, VRM temps are looking great








Waiting this kit to come so I can take Accelero Xtreme 3 from my old HD6950 and OC that 290 bad









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ized

I don't know if I recommend the Gelid VRM kit, but its worth a shot for the price.

I sourced another reference cooler to try this mod at some stage .

Sorry for straying offtopic gupster.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> I have a cheap bracket (£5 ish) to mount a all in one liquid cooler, I picked this Zalman because at the time it was the thickest I could find. For the VRMs I use the Gelid 290x "kit" which was also £5ish. I have a slim 80mm noctuia attached to the bracket which blows over the card.
> 
> Heat really is not an issue (but it is cold here) if you can stand the noise, which is sort of a non issue again with headphones.
> 
> I'm not really scientific enough compared to you guys but yes I feel there has been a improvement with the new limits in the same BIOS. Probably not worth it though but hey.
> 
> The BIOS I use comes from a PowerColor LCS R9 290X. A reference card with a waterblock.
> 
> I always had higher scores with the BIOS from that card for some reason. Maybe gupsterg would take a look at the BIOS and might notice something different? The BIOS can be found here
> 
> For what its worth my card started life as a 290, so its probably a lower quality card than those sold as 290Xs right - leakage and such.


Yes the Powercolor LCS BIOS is a pretty interesting one to look at in HawaiiReader. You can find it here: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/156641/powercolor-r9290x-4096-131209.html.

As far as I can tell from just taking a brief look at it, it is indeed a reference R9 290X BIOS with nothing more than high stock clocks. It really does not have anything else special going for it. The TDP Max, Power Limit and TDC Limit are all at stock and the Voltage Table is un-changed as well. The only differences that look "custom" is the GPU Freq. Table. Take a look for yourself:



Honestly I'm amazed that a reference R9 290X shipped with 1060 / 1350 stock clocks without any increases to the Voltages or the TDP / Power Limit.

-Insan1tyOne


----------



## fyzzz

Wow such voltages some are running. I will definitely mod some bioses when i get watercooling. Right now i have a bios that i put 1400mv in dpm7 and that gave me around 1.25 and with that i can run 1180/1400 stable.


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Yes the Powercolor LCS BIOS is a pretty interesting one to look at in HawaiiReader. You can find it here: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/156641/powercolor-r9290x-4096-131209.html.
> 
> As far as I can tell from just taking a brief look at it, it is indeed a reference R9 290X BIOS with nothing more than high stock clocks. It really does not have anything else special going for it. The TDP Max, Power Limit and TDC Limit are all at stock and the Voltage Table is un-changed as well. The only differences that look "custom" is the GPU Freq. Table. Take a look for yourself:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I'm amazed that a reference R9 290X shipped with 1060 / 1350 stock clocks without any increases to the Voltages or the TDP / Power Limit.
> 
> -Insan1tyOne


Sadly I don't believe Hawii Bios Reader shows the full picture (yet). AtomDis shows all sorts of stuff but I can't make sense of any of it.

I'm willing to eat my words if nothing turns out to be different but I spent forever testing BIOSes last year because I was having so many issues with stuttering and just generally terrible gaming performance then suddenly it all went away with this BIOS. Fluke? maybe!


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Sadly I don't believe Hawii Bios Reader shows the full picture (yet). AtomDis shows all sorts of stuff but I can't make sense of any of it.
> 
> I'm willing to eat my words if nothing turns out to be different but I spent forever testing BIOSes last year because I was having so many issues with stuttering and just generally terrible gaming performance then suddenly it all went away with this BIOS. Fluke? maybe!


Ah I see. Hmm, interesting. Maybe I will try out this BIOS on my reference R9 290's too then.


----------



## OneB1t

its same bios as every other 15.042 nothing interesing
check R9 390X bios or The Stilt roms


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> its same bios as every other 15.042 nothing interesing
> check R9 390X bios or The Stilt roms


That's a shame, what way did you go about verifying that?

Cheers


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Sorry for straying offtopic gupster.


I''ve got no issues buddy








.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Yes the Powercolor LCS BIOS is a pretty interesting one to look at in HawaiiReader. You can find it here: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/156641/powercolor-r9290x-4096-131209.html.
> 
> As far as I can tell from just taking a brief look at it, it is indeed a reference R9 290X BIOS with nothing more than high stock clocks. It really does not have anything else special going for it. The TDP Max, Power Limit and TDC Limit are all at stock and the Voltage Table is un-changed as well. The only differences that look "custom" is the GPU Freq. Table. Take a look for yourself:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I'm amazed that a reference R9 290X shipped with 1060 / 1350 stock clocks without any increases to the Voltages or the TDP / Power Limit.
> 
> -Insan1tyOne


It has a +50mv offset in the VoltageObjectInfo , searching via hex editor you will find 8D 00 08 00 in it. The 08 convert to dec = 8 , 8 x 6.25mv = 50mv .


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I''ve got no issues buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> It has a +50mv offset in the VoltageObjectInfo , searching via hex editor you will find 8D 00 08 00 in it. The 08 convert to dec = 8 , 8 x 6.25mv = 50mv .


Thanks for checking it out. I guess that offset just settled down my cranky ass chip or something and made my problems disappear.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> Lard also added The Stilts tighter timings into higher RAM straps for me, so will be testing above 1375MHz freq.


Are you willing to share?


----------



## OneB1t

yep there is offset but such offset is in alot of other bioses

sometimes low vcore not creating artifacts but lowering performance instead







just increase vcore in any other bios and you will get same results


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> its same bios as every other 15.042 nothing interesing
> check R9 390X bios or The Stilt roms


Just curious but where is The Stilt posting his ROMs? I can't seem to find them anywhere and everyone seems to be talking about them. I want in on the action!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> It has a +50mv offset in the VoltageObjectInfo , searching via hex editor you will find 8D 00 08 00 in it. The 08 convert to dec = 8 , 8 x 6.25mv = 50mv .


I figured it had to be something like this embedded in the rom. On a stock 290X rom those clocks would not be possible without bumping voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Thanks for checking it out. I guess that offset just settled down my cranky ass chip or something and made my problems disappear.


+50(mV) is no small amount. That should be enough to supply your card with what it needs running at stock on this particular BIOS.


----------



## OneB1t

http://www.overclock.net/t/1561904/mlu-bios-builds-for-290x


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1561904/mlu-bios-builds-for-290x


Thanks for the link @OneB1t!

And excuse my ignorance, but how do you go about flashing a ".bin" BIOS file? I was under the impression that the file had to be ".ROM"? I have also seen other strange BIOS file formats such as ".U44" and ".O44". How do you flash BIOS files that are not ".ROM"?









It is also a shame because HawaiiReader can only read ".ROM" so any other format BIOS file cannot be read / edited.

-Insan1tyOne


----------



## OneB1t

just rename it to .rom it will be fine








also flash under DOS with atiflash


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> just rename it to .rom it will be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also flash under DOS with atiflash


Flashing under DOS is always a must. And I assumed that you just had to rename the file but I just wanted to make sure. Thanks again!

-Insan1tyOne


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Thanks for checking it out. I guess that offset just settled down my cranky ass chip or something and made my problems disappear.


No worries







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Are you willing to share?


The ROM Lard edited for me is for Vapor-X 290X OC edition ROM (Custom PCB), this latest ROM from Sapphire support has even higher TDC / TDP / MPDL than others I have.

Date in ROM is 06/02/15 , date format in ROM's is MM/DD/YY , so very new







, 015.045.000.015 .

VX290XOC_Tight_Timings.zip 99k .zip file


MD5 Checksum: 9DD107D60B58BA60ED74D6A198FE602C

The tighter timings are in straps

1126-1250Mhz
1251-1375MHz
1376-1500MHz

I have Hynix AFR ICs and like the Stilt stated in this thread tighter timings require lower RAM Freq.

With unmodified rom I have run 1475MHz for lengthy periods (even done 1550MHz for benches) without issue *but* with modified rom @1475MHz I start see blocky display @ desktop







, 1410MHz with tight timings gives same 3dmark score as when RAM @ 1500MHz. I only did quick tests last night, may do more soon.

As I have the unmodified and modified rom comparing them I can see what Lard added and as soon as get spare time can pickup how to mod this into roms.

Perhaps a new heading will appear in post 1







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> yep there is offset but such offset is in alot of other bioses


I only have :-

Sapphire Tri-X 290 OC
Sapphire Vapor-X 290X OC
PowerColor PCS / LCS

If you or others find ROMs with offset please post as I wish to add a list in post 1 of the ROMS with offsets if someone want them for use







(as we can't add but edit offset only, currently







) .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osbios*
> 
> Yes I was using my "custom" bios with 1000/1200/-68,75mv and changes the mclkVddcDependencyTable in it.


Here is video of me applying edit, Link:- https://youtu.be/KC4VgijeaDI

Whilst doing editing of rom , it crossed my mind perhaps post 1 does not have full info under heading *GPU / RAM Clock Editing* , I apologise for this but been really busy with things







.

Here is video after flash of rom, Link:- https://youtu.be/qiFEWQjbcK4

The reason the GPU / RAM clock is going up is due to screen capture SW, note clock is not being done through MSI AB as in GPU-Z you can see under default clocks section bios settings detected.

Here is image of graphing done my MSI AB with no programs running.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> As I have the unmodified and modified rom comparing them I can see what Lard added and as soon as get spare time can pickup how to mod this into roms.
> 
> Perhaps a new heading will appear in post 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I look forward to that







I see Lard is posting 390X Bios with similar timings.

Interesting times!


----------



## Osbios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Whilst doing editing of rom , it crossed my mind perhaps post 1 does not have full info under heading *GPU / RAM Clock Editing* , I apologise for this but been really busy with things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well I was just editing with hex editor so far. I didn't see there are 3 memory clock values.

So I now use this:
Quote:


> MEM Clock 1: 1200
> MEM Clock 2: 1000
> MEM Clock 3: 150
> 
> "MEM Freq. table:" <-- this maybe should be named differently, it just seems to be mapping dpm levels to one of the three MEM Clock values.
> 
> DPM0 150
> DPM1 150
> DPM2 150
> DPM3 150
> DPM4 1000
> DPM5 1000
> DPM6 1000
> DPM7 1200


This works very well for me now. The lower dpm states are no longer limiting me when I undervolt. And I just have to test under load.

I still have some issues.
-After a restart the minimum voltage needed for a given gpu/memory frequency seems to change.
-Powerplay seems to be way more "active" because now I'm using way less Wattage. In some cases I lower the offset voltage and under load I actually read out more vddc... stuff like that.

This makes it a bit harder to run tests and get enough data to make a nice graph to get the sweet spot of clock/voltage.

For now I run 950/1200/-125mv vie trixx and maybe in a few days without problems that will go into my bios rom.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osbios*
> 
> 1/1 instead 1/4 performance for double precision? Wow!
> I didn't even know Hawaii was capable of that. I always imagined they sacrificed double precision performance to have more transistors for the rest of the GPU.


Nope, as pointed out to me by sugarhell, GCN achives DP by combining SP elements, and there doesn't even seem to be a way to physically remove DP hardware from the architecture without a serious redesign.


----------



## Osbios

So 2 float become 1 double precision unit then? On wikipedia the FirePro W8100/W9100 are listed with 1/2 double precision performance, that seems to fit.


----------



## Blameless

Yes, that essentially what the info on double precision in the GCN whitepaper is implying.

See pages 6 and 7: http://www.amd.com/Documents/GCN_Architecture_whitepaper.pdf


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The ROM Lard edited for me is for Vapor-X 290X OC edition ROM (Custom PCB), this latest ROM from Sapphire support has even higher TDC / TDP / MPDL than others I have.
> 
> Date in ROM is 06/02/15 , date format in ROM's is MM/DD/YY , so very new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 015.045.000.015 .
> 
> VX290XOC_Tight_Timings.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> MD5 Checksum: 9DD107D60B58BA60ED74D6A198FE602C
> 
> The tighter timings are in straps
> 
> 1126-1250Mhz
> 1251-1375MHz
> 1376-1500MHz
> 
> I have Hynix AFR ICs and like the Stilt stated in this thread tighter timings require lower RAM Freq.
> 
> With unmodified rom I have run 1475MHz for lengthy periods (even done 1550MHz for benches) without issue *but* with modified rom @1475MHz I start see blocky display @ desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 1410MHz with tight timings gives same 3dmark score as when RAM @ 1500MHz. I only did quick tests last night, may do more soon.
> 
> As I have the unmodified and modified rom comparing them I can see what Lard added and as soon as get spare time can pickup how to mod this into roms.


In all three straps was The Stilt's 1250 MHz memory timings.
For the 1500 MHz strap I edit The Stilt's 1375 MHz memory timings.
I hope it runs now without artifacts at 1500 MHz.

VX290XOCmem.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Nope, as pointed out to me by sugarhell, GCN achives DP by combining SP elements, and there doesn't even seem to be a way to physically remove DP hardware from the architecture without a serious redesign.


So a softmod would work to enable? not that I'd need to do it, just curious







and many thanks for posting info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osbios*
> 
> Well I was just editing with hex editor so far. I didn't see there are 3 memory clock values.


Post 1 heading *GPU / RAM Clock Editing* was created just for edits to highest GPU / RAM freq clock state. At the time we were not aware of the other sections in PowerPlay table, that section now needs updating due to the modding that people are doing to lower DPMs in the other areas of PowerPlay. This has also reminded me I must edit credits to include netkas for kicking off the editing on Guru3D.

We were first identifying hex and what it did, then got wrapped up in voltage mod. This was discovered by comparing the Stilt mining roms with stock, then there was also the VoltageObjectInfo table. This was where the GPU core voltage offset was found. We were still hesitant to test voltage mod until the Stilt turned up in the thread and of course after clarification from the man himself it was a green light







.

I know myself I have been spending all spare time on roms, so far many hours have gone into it.

I'm just an enthusiast, some of this has been a learning curve for myself







.

I don't have all the answers and am hoping through the thread we can work on progressing understanding, this is what occurred on Guru3D and all of the information in post1 is derived from work as a collective.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osbios*
> 
> I still have some issues.
> 1:After a restart the minimum voltage needed for a given gpu/memory frequency seems to change.
> 2owerplay seems to be way more "active" because now I'm using way less Wattage. In some cases I lower the offset voltage and under load I actually read out more vddc... stuff like that.


Good to read it worked for you as well.

For your experience 1 are you getting a reading of 1.0xxx? if so some voltages set in rom don't work even if SVI 2 compliant so I'm thinking the negative offset is hitting those ones?

For your experience 2 I've found some benching tests hit higher VDDC than others, are you comparing like for like?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> In all three straps was The Stilt's 1250 MHz memory timings.
> For the 1500 MHz strap I edit The Stilt's 1375 MHz memory timings.
> I hope it runs now without artifacts at 1500 MHz.
> 
> VX290XOCmem.zip 99k .zip file


Many thanks again, I really appreciate you doing this







. Still not had time to look at hex edits and looks like I won't as will be testing this new rom







.


----------



## Blameless

So I took a look at the PT1 bios with Hawaii BIOS Reader and I'm not sure what was done to it to make only the maximum DPM state the only functional one.

The only changes I see are increased TDP/TDC/Power limits. All the different clocks and DPM states seem to be intact, so what's the deal?

I'm pretty new to editing these things and I'm sure I've overlooked something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So a softmod would work to enable?


No idea. Stilt's results seem to imply such, but there could still be some hardware mechanism preventing this that doesn't involve physically blocking the capability at the die level. Have to ask him; I've never tried to unlock FP64.


----------



## Osbios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Good to read it worked for you as well.
> 
> For your experience 1 are you getting a reading of 1.0xxx? if so some voltages set in rom don't work even if SVI 2 compliant so I'm thinking the negative offset is hitting those ones?
> 
> For your experience 2 I've found some benching tests hit higher VDDC than others, are you comparing like for like?


Maybe my first issue has more to do with the tools that sample the vddc from the gpu. I guess they just show the voltage at a single moment and not the average over the time from the last sampling.

I use mainly OCCT for testing, because it comes with error checking. Its easy to see when the memory does not get enough voltage for its clock, because then my display shows a LOT of artifacts. But if the GPU does net get enough voltage it will crash my system before I see anything except for OCCT errors.

But the different min. voltages needed for clocks after restart is real. Maybe there is some kind of dynamic initialization happening on start of the bios or the driver that tests for leakage? And this may varies a bit at every start and changes some offsets, too? I'm just guessing here.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Nope, as pointed out to me by sugarhell, GCN achives DP by combining SP elements, and there doesn't even seem to be a way to physically remove DP hardware from the architecture without a serious redesign.


Yeah this is correct. GCN shaders can do either SP or DP. You cant disable on the hardware the DP capabilities.

Amd just lock on the drivers the ratio of DP. Imagine a 290x with the full DP ratio. It would hurt firepro sales.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> So I took a look at the PT1 bios with Hawaii BIOS Reader and I'm not sure what was done to it to make only the maximum DPM state the only functional one.
> 
> The only changes I see are increased TDP/TDC/Power limits. All the different clocks and DPM states seem to be intact, so what's the deal?
> 
> I'm pretty new to editing these things and I'm sure I've overlooked something.


I haven't looked at the PT roms yet







.

*Doing a quick compare*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1. First produce tables for PT1 rom via atomdis.

2. Find a stock rom (I'd go with an Asus one) with same version number to minimise differences for comparing in HEX editor. When viewing rom in hex editor you will see a version near top end of it in ANSI text area.

3. Now compare command or data tables between roms which you wish to by selecting areas using offsets / length stated in atomdis tables for each rom.



*Doing a long / deep compare*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



First produce tables for PT1 rom via atomdis.

Find a stock rom (I'd go with an Asus one) with same version number to minimise differences for comparing in HEX editor. When viewing rom in hex editor you will see a version near top end of it in ANSI text area.

Produce tables for the stock rom, check command tables and data tables have as close a length as possible.

*Note:* If lengths differ it could be those tables have extra data for changes. If all lengths are same then you could be looking for hex value changes and of course it could be both.

Next order the command tables & data tables, you may also find empty areas between sections in them, I have noted them in some roms. These empty areas you may need to account for when doing multiple tables compare in one hit, especially if lengths differ.

Any differing tables between roms it's easier to cut those out and compare and then do bulk compare of rest of rom, again account for empty areas and their lengths.

*Note:* When you start cutting / comparing do it from end of rom upwards, as then you can use the offsets (+lengths) in the tables lists.

Here is a bios structure / order I created when comparing two different version number roms, use image for ref not the offset values in it as they will differ.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Only offsets you can use from above image are end of padding area after command tables and UEFI data area start plus end of UEFI padding area.

As you can probably tell a Non UEFI rom ends at end of command tables padding area.

As a side note you can add a UEFI to non UEFI rom, Plug2k did it for his 295x2 using HD7XX UEFI Patch Tool Beta. I also tested his method on a Non UEFI rom and that way plus finding GOP in ANSI of that bios section identified UEFI data location in bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osbios*
> 
> Maybe my first issue has more to do with the tools that sample the vddc from the gpu. I guess they just show the voltage at a single moment and not the average over the time from the last sampling.


GPU-Z , sensors page , click a value (not text label) and you can select instant , min , average , max.

I usually use MSI AB for monitoring and like the way with the graphs comparing multiple items you can note if clock / volts dropped for say a scene change, etc.

I also use GPU-Z as some of the data it gets you can't access in MSI AB and at times both.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osbios*
> 
> ... Maybe there is some kind of dynamic initialization happening on start of the bios or the driver that tests for leakage? And this may varies a bit at every start and changes some offsets, too? I'm just guessing here.


If I go lower volts than stock for DPM 0 - 6 I'll see what happens with mine.


----------



## Osbios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> GPU-Z , sensors page , click a value (not text label) and you can select instant , min , average , max.
> 
> I usually use MSI AB for monitoring and like the way with the graphs comparing multiple items you can note if clock / volts dropped for say a scene change, etc.
> 
> I also use GPU-Z as some of the data it gets you can't access in MSI AB and at times both.


That is irrelevant. It just shows the min, ave, max value of all samples.
To get meaningful data you would need to sample the GPU as fast as it switches the voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> If I go lower volts than stock for DPM 0 - 6 I'll see what happens with mine.


You can just start a gpu load like furmark or occt and then play around with voltage during GPU load. You just have to set the voltage up again before you stop the GPU load. That way you never go into idle mode where default bios setting would be to low for it to be stable with undervolting offset.


----------



## fyzzz

I love the modded the bios stilt gave me. I only have one gripe with it and that it is that voltage is so low. Changing the dpm7 voltage in hawaii bios reader changes nothing.


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I love the modded the bios stilt gave me. I only have one gripe with it and that it is that voltage is so low. Changing the dpm7 voltage in hawaii bios reader changes nothing.


He somehow forced a really low voltage. He stated there was "extra protection" and it was limited to 1.36875V with but after droop (I guess) its no where close for me either.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I love the modded the bios stilt gave me. I only have one gripe with it and that it is that voltage is so low. Changing the dpm7 voltage in hawaii bios reader changes nothing.


What is The Stilt MLU rom name?
What voltage do you require?

Did you change DPM7 voltage in all all six sections in hawaiireader?

1. GPU freq table
2. RAM freq table
3. VCE limit table
4. UVD limit table
5. SAMU limit table
6. ACP limit table

Also note some of his MLU rom have a gpu core voltage offset programmed in rom, account for that voltage offset when modifying DPM7 voltage.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What is The Stilt MLU rom name?
> What voltage do you require?
> 
> Did you change DPM7 voltage in all all six sections in hawaiireader?
> 
> 1. GPU freq table
> 2. RAM freq table
> 3. VCE limit table
> 4. UVD limit table
> 5. SAMU limit table
> 6. ACP limit table
> 
> Also note some of his MLU rom have a gpu core voltage offset programmed in rom, account for that voltage offset when modifying DPM7 voltage.


I hav the on with 25mv extra, but I went in to hex editor and changed it. Yes I changed all of the dpm7 voltages. If I put 1400 in dpm7 in a trix bios I get around 1.25v, which gets me to 1180/1400. I think the name of the bios us m25p.


----------



## gupsterg

That kind of voltage is not gonna work on his roms.
Quote:


> At default the maximum VDDCR voltage is 1.48125V.
> All of my bioses use lower limit for enhanced protection (1.36875V).
> No matter what kind of offset you use or what voltage level you input into PowerPlay table the voltage will never exceed these values.


We can view the values in voltageobjectinfo table where I think he codes protection but we have no info on what those values mean and how to apply edit without risk of causing a problem.

Even if you were to get the voltage you required in The Stilt MLU rom , 1400MHz is a ram setting which would not have the tighter timings he has placed in rom.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Important:
> 
> Memory straps are active only at the exact nominal frequency of the bios build. On builds defaulting to 1250MHz MEMCLK any other frequency than 1250MHz will init the strap change. At 1249MHz the MC uses strap intended for 1250MHz MEMCLK while at 1251MHz strap for 1375MHz MEMCLK will be used. This will increase the latency significantly. Bios builds defaulting to 1375MHz MEMCLK contain two identical straps which makes the memory latency perfectly linear (1250-1375MHz).


----------



## The Stilt

Use a multimeter to check the voltage instead of blindly relying on voltage monitoring.
Modern high-end GPUs can draw huge amounts of current (up to 300A) which means the voltage droop is always significant, unless the measures have been taken to either reduce or disable it completely.

Even at stock the voltage read-out through the software is at least 50mV lower than the actual voltage.
When the power consumption increases the amount of drawn amps will increase as well. And when the amount of current increases so does the voltage droop. The discrepancy between the software read-out and the actual voltage will increase along with the voltage droop.

Unless your default voltage is 1.25V (low leakage characteristics) don´t use any higher than 1.3V.
These chip are made on 28nm bulk process and their break down voltage is pretty low.

1.4V is just absurd and shouldn´t be done unless you´re using LN2.
Besides killing the GPU it is likely to kill the VRM as well.

Neither there is any ROI in terms of power usage.
Is it really worth it to spend extra >50W of power to gain 3fps in a benchmark or a game?


----------



## gupsterg

From your app, EVV ASIC leakage info for Hawaii XT state:

1.28125V being for the lowest leaking (Iddq = 16A) parts, 1.18750V (Iddq = 26A) for the highest leaking parts.

How do these Iddq / A numbers relate to ASIC Quality (Leakage ID)?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> From your app, EVV ASIC leakage info for Hawaii XT state:
> 
> 1.28125V being for the lowest leaking (Iddq = 16A) parts, 1.18750V (Iddq = 26A) for the highest leaking parts.
> 
> How do these Iddq / A numbers relate to ASIC Quality (Leakage ID)?


LeakageID is only part of the equation.
There are tables in the VBIOS which determine the final scale, however there are several more leakage related scalar values.
3FFh always represents 100% of the leakage, however the downward scale isn´t linear.

Let the driver to compute the correct voltage and use the tool to read it out


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> LeakageID is only part of the equation.
> There are tables in the VBIOS which determine the final scale, however there are several more leakage related scalar values.
> 3FFh always represents 100% of the leakage, however the downward scale isn´t linear.
> 
> Let the driver to compute the correct voltage and use the tool to read it out


Sorry for jumping in between here.









But could you tell me what ASIC or Leakage ID would be ideal if one wished to bench a Hawaii card on Ln2.
Unlike Nvidia, there isn't much preferred ASIC info for AMD cards floating around.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Sorry for jumping in between here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But could you tell me what ASIC or Leakage ID would be ideal if one wished to bench a Hawaii card on Ln2.
> Unlike Nvidia, there isn't much preferred ASIC info for AMD cards floating around.


Ultimately it´s just up to finding the good specimen.
Personally I would look a specimen with leakage characteristics above the average (ASIC Quality >78% / =<1.20000V)
Otherwise you might be limited by the maximum voltage you can use, but otherwise it doesn´t really matter.

Using an unlockable 290 card might be a good idea as these cards on average have higher leakage than 290X


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Let the driver to compute the correct voltage and use the tool to read it out


Will do cheers!









Personally I don't go nuts on voltage.

I had +25mv on Tri-X 290 to get 1100MHz / 1475MHz., used that 24/7.

The Vapor-X 290X usually needs upto 50mv (slightly depending on rom used) for say 1100MHz / 1500MHz or 1525MHz..

At present for 24/7 use it sits at 1080MHz / 1410MHz +31mv for DPM7 only.

Many thanks for the MLU roms







plus to Lard







, as he added your timings to the latest Sapphire rom I have.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Ultimately it´s just up to finding the good specimen.
> Personally I would look a specimen with leakage characteristics above the average (ASIC Quality >78% / =<1.20000V)
> Otherwise you might be limited by the maximum voltage you can use, but otherwise it doesn´t really matter.
> 
> Using an unlockable 290 card might be a good idea as these cards on average have higher leakage than 290X


Got a 290X Lightning here that reads 1.2V(read via DMM, but I think it goes up by +0.02 mv on load) on the stock Bios, ASIC is somewhere near 74% if I remember correctly. Don't know if its good or not, I guess we can call it average.

To bench an unlockable 290, you'd have to go through soldering a power card & stuff. I've recently started doing some soldering mods, haven't gotten that good yet.

Thanks for the answer.
+Rep.









Btw is there something you can do for Samsung RAM if i send you an _proper ln2_ BIOS straight from MSi, or its good as is.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Got a 290X Lightning here that reads 1.2V(read via DMM, but I think it goes up by +0.02 mv on load) on the stock Bios, ASIC is somewhere near 74% if I remember correctly. Don't know if its good or not, I guess we can call it average.
> 
> To bench an unlockable 290, you'd have to go through soldering a power card & stuff. I've recently started doing some soldering mods, haven't gotten that good yet.
> 
> Thanks for the answer.
> +Rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw is there something you can do for Samsung RAM if i send you an _proper ln2_ BIOS straight from MSi, or its good as is.


Lightnings have significantly beefier VRM than the reference 290 cards, so it´s probably the right card to trash around under LN2









I don´t have any timings for Samsung memory as they were never available in reference cards.
Even if I had such card available it would be pointless for me to tune them as it would cost me plenty of money in time to do so.
Tuning the timings is extremely slow as most of the timings cannot be changed in flight but during the boot up only.
And the only way to change the timings during the boot up is to flash the bios with the new timings in them.

Nearly every timing has an effect to another. If you first map the potential of each timing separately and after that start dialing them all in simultaneously, you most likely see that your previous "mappings" have become obsolete. Basically you have to first evaluate which timings are performance critical and then adjust them simulatenously. During each phase you also need to monitor the EDC R/W counters for each of the eight memory controllers and sixteen different channels. If (and when) you get EDC errors you need to find which timing is causing it and latch it up once more.

It took me around 50 hours to redo the full timing set for Hynix Gemma-die on 290 cards alone.
And that work is obsolete on any other card and any other memory version (even Hynix).

Of course for any other use but computing the timings are nearly irrelevant.


----------



## Ized

I can't imagine how mind numbing that must have been so big thanks for sharing The Stilt.

Once we figure out how to remove your voltage restriction I will enjoy killing my card put the timings to good use.









But really, I forget exactly but don't think I could even pass 1.26v or something with your highest offset Bios.

Do we have any reports of dead cards yet from voltages and stuff? Wondering how close I got with my 1.44v tests.



My hands aren't even remotely stable enough to be poking the card with a multimeter either.


----------



## rt123

Makes sense. I agree, memory Overclocking can be time consuming & sounds even harder to do on GPUs.
Thanks anyways.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> During each phase you also need to monitor the EDC R/W counters for each of the eight memory controllers and sixteen different channels. If (and when) you get EDC errors you need to find which timing is causing it and latch it up once more.


Any tips or public tools that you could recommend for actually testing our memory clocks like you describe?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Once we figure out how to remove your voltage restriction I will enjoy killing my card put the timings to good use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really, I forget exactly but don't think I could even pass 1.26v or something with your highest offset Bios.


The voltage limit I´ve set is absolute, meaning it will be effective regardless if either VID request, offset request or combination of both of them is used.

Set the voltage offset to ±0mV and you can set the VID to 1.368V, or you can set the offset to +100mV and use 1.268V VID.
Even with the lowest leaking GPU specimen produced (default voltage 1.2875V) you can use 81.25mV offset, and that´s just the worst case of scenario. On most cards you are able to use over 100mV offset with the limit present.

Good luck in reversing the limit








It´s well doable, however the next time AMD might add a password protection on the VRM controller and after that the voltage cannot be adjusted with any software. Burnt cards (which in most cases are sent to RMA...) cost AMD money which they cannot afford.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Let the driver to compute the correct voltage and use the tool to read it out


This is latest Sapphire Vapor-X 290 OC rom, with mod to change gpu core offset in voltageobjectinfo to 00 and make clock freqs like stock AMD rom and no other mods.



Even with none of the apps in screen shot running I get that info in app, your thoughts on how leaking it is?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The voltage limit I´ve set is absolute, meaning it will be effective regardless if either VID request, offset request or combination of both of them is used.
> 
> Set the voltage offset to ±0mV and you can set the VID to 1.368V, or you can set the offset to +100mV and use 1.268V VID.
> Even with the lowest leaking GPU specimen produced (default voltage 1.2875V) you can use 81.25mV offset, and that´s just the worst case of scenario. On most cards you are able to use over 100mV offset with the limit present.
> 
> Good luck in reversing the limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It´s well doable, however the next time AMD might add a password protection on the VRM controller and after that the voltage cannot be adjusted with any software. Burnt cards (which in most cases are sent to RMA...) cost AMD money which they cannot afford.


Shouldn't a lower leakage chip require less voltage for a set clock target.?
This goes against my previous understanding of chip leakage.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Tuning the timings is extremely slow as most of the timings cannot be changed in flight but during the boot up only.
> And the only way to change the timings during the boot up is to flash the bios with the new timings in them


Bios change on the run should be possible via reset, with reflash or by rerunning the post sequence from a file source. That's pretty doable, at least under Linux. Should also be possible under windows but I doubt it would be useful since Linux is extremely handy for such a job. It could be even possible to run full hard reset and rediscover pcie device, but I never tried that with gpu.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> This is latest Sapphire Vapor-X 290 OC rom, with mod to change gpu core offset in voltageobjectinfo to 00 and make clock freqs like stock AMD rom and no other mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Even with none of the apps in screen shot running I get that info in app, your thoughts on how leaking it is?


Based on LeakageID it has average leakage characteristics.
However the voltage reported by my software simply doesn´t match the reported LeakageID.
I would expect around 1.225V default voltage with that leakage fuse.

Did the card come clocked to 1000MHz from the factory?

ps. Based on the dump the VRM efficiency on that card is just horrible.
It´s even higher than on reference cards and 166% higher than my efficiency optimizations set it.
Huge switching losses there.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> During each phase you also need to monitor the EDC R/W counters for each of the eight memory controllers and sixteen different channels.


What do you use to monitor these counters?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> What do you use to monitor these counters?


Some AMD tools.


----------



## Osbios

Holy ****. I need a better vram testing tool or samsung memory is really awesome.

At 950MHz my core will run stable with a -125mv undervolting offset.
So now I was testing where the vram limit would be with that voltage. After all I got rid of low dpm voltage problems of the ram via bios mod.

So... on my short time tests, to get a first hard limit, I only got a single error in occt at 1750MHz.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osbios*
> 
> After all I got rid of low dpm voltage problems of the ram via bios mod.


Did you make the DPM voltages the same, or did you force the card to only use one DPM level?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Some AMD tools.


This vague response led me to the "ADL2_Adapter_EDC_ErrorRecords_Get" function listed in AMD Display Library SDK for atiadlxx.dll. However, since I know virtually nothing about programming, I can't really make use of this. I tried to use rundll on this entry point, but if it produced any output, I don't know how to view it.

I don't imagine the tools you have are public, or if you've written your own, you'd be willing to share them?


----------



## Lard

Something about to test and compare tight memory timings.
AIDA GPGPU Benchmark - Memory Copy:
It shows in a few seconds if a memory strap is too tight and starts to artifact.
It's not very accurate to compare memory timings, I have to run it few times and pick the best result.
It's inappropriate to test the stability of VRAM OC.

CompuBench:
Ocean Simulation and Particle Simulation profits a lot of tight memory timings, like +17% and +19,7% on my HD 7970.
So it's good to compare memory timings.
It is demanding enough to show instability of VRAM OC.

Stability of VRAM OC and memory timings is different.
But I don't have to care about the memory controller with my HD 7970 like you with the 290.

gupsterg showed that The Stilt's 1250 MHz strap starts to artifact at 1475MHz.
To squeeze the performance out of the straps, you can edit the MHz presets.
Instead of using The Stilt's 1250 MHz memory timings with 1250,1375 or 1500 MHz, you can make like a 1425 strap (1475 -50 MHz for safety purposes).

If gupsterg find the time and can confirm that The Stilt's 1375 MHz strap is stable at 1500 MHz and someone when it starts to artifact, you can do the same with it.
Provided that your VRAM OC is stable first.

The Stilt's modified 290X memory timings:
48 E8 01 = 1250 MHz
1C 19 02 = 1375 MHz
The two timings are equal, only the MHz presets are different.
Hynix memory straps:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


48 E8 01 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 08 39 47 2A 50 55 0C 0B 24 20 45 04 00 46 C4 00 22 BB 1C 00 5C 0B 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 12 0C 21 1E 51 19 26 13 
1C 19 02 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 08 39 47 2A 50 55 0C 0B 24 20 45 04 00 46 C4 00 22 BB 1C 00 5C 0B 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 12 0C 21 1E 51 19 26 13




Elpida memory straps:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


48 E8 01 02 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 4A BD 47 2A 60 55 0F 0F 23 1D 87 03 00 46 C4 00 22 AA 1C 08 5C 0B 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 11 0D 20 23 4A 1D 24 11 
1C 19 02 02 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 4A BD 47 2A 60 55 0F 0F 23 1D 87 03 00 46 C4 00 22 AA 1C 08 5C 0B 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 11 0D 20 23 4A 1D 24 11




http://www.overclock.net/t/1561904/mlu-bios-builds-for-290x

Example to change MHz presets:
I use The Stilt's 1250 MHz 280X memory timings with 1700 MHz on my HD 7970.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1554360/tahiti-memory-timings-patch-for-hynix-vram


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Did you make the DPM voltages the same, or did you force the card to only use one DPM level?
> This vague response led me to the "ADL2_Adapter_EDC_ErrorRecords_Get" function listed in AMD Display Library SDK for atiadlxx.dll. However, since I know virtually nothing about programming, I can't really make use of this. I tried to use rundll on this entry point, but if it produced any output, I don't know how to view it.
> 
> I don't imagine the tools you have are public, or if you've written your own, you'd be willing to share them?


The tools I use are neither public or my own, so I cannot help you on that.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Based on LeakageID it has average leakage characteristics.
> However the voltage reported by my software simply doesn´t match the reported LeakageID.
> I would expect around 1.225V default voltage with that leakage fuse.
> 
> Did the card come clocked to 1000MHz from the factory?


No it did not come as 1000 /1250 .

Same test but the rom it came out of box with 1030 / 1325 , this rom has no voltage offset but show +31mv in MSI AB. So like you said must have programmed IR3567B.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Same test but the with Sapphire OC edition rom, this has clock of 1080 / 1410 , this rom has a voltage offset in it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> ps. Based on the dump the VRM efficiency on that card is just horrible.
> It´s even higher than on reference cards and 166% higher than my efficiency optimizations set it.
> Huge switching losses there.










....

And to think 8+2+2 is supposed be better , temps are lowest I've seen comparing with TriX 290 (ref PCB) & Asus DCUII 290X (Custom PCB).

It has mosfets same as ref , Link:- Translated review with VRM component info

Is it poor set up or the fact to run the phases from IR3567B doublers / interleaving used?


----------



## The Stilt

Didn´t know Sapphire card used doubled VRM configuration.
In that case the efficiency won´t be nearly as bad as the switching cycle get´s halved in the doubling process


----------



## gupsterg

Phew ....

Looks like the card won't end up on ebay! LOL

Many thanks for taking the time to view & comment







.

*** edit ***
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> gupsterg showed that The Stilt's 1250 MHz strap starts to artifact at 1475MHz. ....


Hi Lard







,

Code:



Code:


v1

1126-1250Mhz = The Stilt 1250MHz Timings
1251-1375MHz = The Stilt 1250MHz Timings
1376-1500MHz = The Stilt 1250MHz Timings

Above rom would do 1410MHz, stable IMO. Will try testing with the further test's you've highlighted Lard. I only used 3dmark , Heavensward plus Unigine Heaven & Valley. 1475MHz I got blocks at desktop within seconds of applying freq. Will try to test under 1450MHz , when get time. I also found when running say 3dmark graphics test 1 looped for 10mins+ it would show slight instability, upping GPU voltage by 6.25mv from what I'd normally use for the same GPU / RAM frequency fixed that.

Code:



Code:


v2

1126-1250Mhz = The Stilt 1250MHz Timings
1251-1375MHz = The Stilt 1250MHz Timings
1376-1500MHz = The Stilt 1375MHz Timings

With this setup I was able to get 1500MHz







, usually I don't give +63mv to GPU but due to lack of time I just applied it make sure it would be stable OC with timings.


Spoiler: 3dmark (Preset FS) result









Spoiler: Heavensward (maxed out 1080p) result









Spoiler: Here is a compare of GPU / RAM set to 1080 / 1410 of stock vs v1 vs v2







I'm tempted to stick with v1 with +38mv 1080 / 1410 for 24/7 use, will do further testing to see max clocks with v1 then clock stock & v2 to same and do another compare.


----------



## Lard

Thank you gupsterg for the benches.








It's nice to see some comparisons with The Stilt's memory timings, even if we squeezed them a little bit out.








Looking forward to your further testing!


----------



## Osbios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Did you make the DPM voltages the same, or did you force the card to only use one DPM level?


I changed the dependency on dpm level/voltage for the 3 memory clocks:


So I currently run at 950/1700/-125mv


----------



## Blameless

Interesting. I'll see if I can do the same thing. Main thing holding back my memory OC are black screen crashes when transitioning back to idle voltage.

Thanks.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> Thank you gupsterg for the benches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to see some comparisons with The Stilt's memory timings, even if we squeezed them a little bit out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your further testing!


No worries, TBH 1100MHz 1500MHz with 1375Mhz Stilt timings is very close to Sapphire stock rom set to same clocks.


Spoiler: (Historic benchmark disregard voltage offset as longer testing showed need more)







Accounting for the extra voltage I need to give for 1100MHz / 1500MHz regardless of stock or stock plus stilt 1375 timings rom used I think the v1 rom you did (Stilt 1250 timings all straps) is the most efficient at 1080Mhz / 1410Mhz with 31mv or 38mv offset.

Just doing some other tests tonight but also hoping to test ram more. As I do [email protected] at times I thought I'd check if they had updated client and noted these utils, thinking of using the MemtestCL to see if get ram errors with v1 rom, have you used this?


----------



## Blameless

I've never seen MemtestCL work correctly on Hawaii parts. Random errors are produced irrespective of card or clock speeds.

I don't think it's compatible with newer versions of OCL and/or Hawaii itself.


----------



## Blameless

I just had a deeper look at the PT1 rom, and it seems they didn't do anything but invert the primary power play table and jack up the TDP/Power/TDC limits...really simple actually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a hunch that increasing the TDC Limit would be the most risky change to make as it directly affects the amount of amperage that can be passed through the card. This could be very dangerous if someone with a reference PCB tried to mod in the TDC Limit of lets say, a 290X Lightning which has a TDC Limit of 230 while the Reference PCB only has a TDC Limit of 200 by default. I can't image what this would do to the card.


TDC limit is just a limiter. If you aren't throttling, no change here will do anything.

I ran the PT1 bios (which has a 999A limit) on a reference 290 with the stock cooler for over a year with no issues, because I never tried to pull dangerous levels of current through it with insane frequency/voltage/load combinations.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I've never seen MemtestCL work correctly on Hawaii parts. Random errors are produced irrespective of card or clock speeds.
> 
> I don't think it's compatible with newer versions of OCL and/or Hawaii itself.


Cheers







, won't waste time on it then







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I just had a deeper look at the PT1 rom, and it seems they didn't do anything but invert the primary power play table and jack up the TDP/Power/TDC limits...really simple actually.


None of those roms ever interested me so didn't look but good to know







.


----------



## OneB1t

anyone found where VRM frequency is stored?


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , won't waste time on it then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> None of those roms ever interested me so didn't look but good to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If you replace the exe from http://fah-web.stanford.edu/MemtestCL/memtestCL-1.00-windows.zip

with

https://github.com/ihaque/memtestCL/blob/master/binaries/memtestCL.exe

It appears to work fine for upto 2000mb.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> If you replace the exe from http://fah-web.stanford.edu/MemtestCL/memtestCL-1.00-windows.zip
> 
> with
> 
> https://github.com/ihaque/memtestCL/blob/master/binaries/memtestCL.exe
> 
> It appears to work fine for upto 2000mb.


This seems to be working. Thanks for the link.

Though it's still of somewhat limited utility if we don't have a way to detect EDC/CRC errors.


----------



## Osbios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Interesting. I'll see if I can do the same thing. Main thing holding back my memory OC are black screen crashes when transitioning back to idle voltage.
> 
> Thanks.


If you are not undervolting it should be enough to set the dpm 1-6 values of the " MEM Freq. Table" to whatever your "MEM Clock 2" value is.

I was taking a closer look at the voltage table from the Hawaii Bios Reader and its basically just 3 tables.
Which makes this nonsensical values:

Code:



 Code:


   993
   993
   993
  1143
  1031
  1012
  1143
  1037
  1025
  1143
  1050
  1037
  1175
  1087
  1068
  1212
  1118
  1100
  1250
  1131
  1106
  1281
  1131
  1106

To this:

Code:



Code:


Table1 Table2 Table3
   993    993    993
  1143   1031   1012
  1143   1037   1025
  1143   1050   1037
  1175   1087   1068
  1212   1118   1100
  1250   1131   1106
  1281   1131   1106

Now I just need to know what exactly they relate to.


----------



## Blameless

I ended up taking a different approach to getting rid of issues with high memory clocks.

I tested to see what the minimum stable core voltage I needed was to make 1500MHz memory stable. I put this voltage, plus a few notches to be sure, into the voltage table for the highest DPM level. Then I set 1500MHz as the default voltage for both the highest DPM level in memory frequency table and "mem clock 1". I left all the other voltage levels and clock settings at stock.

What used to happen was I would OC the memory from 1350 to 1500 in Windows, which affect all the 1350 memory DPM levels (1-7). Since the voltage offset I applied in MSI AB only affects the highest DPM level, anything that used the 1-6 levels would black screen crash as the memory frequency was too high.

Now, anything that uses the lower DPM levels also uses the stock memory clock, and anything that calls for the top memory clock automatically forces the highest DPM level. SO, everything is stable now. GPU accelerated browsers, suspend, sleep, hybernate, VMs with 3D acceleration...I tested every combination that crashed before and they all work. Any time the core isn't getting full voltage (not including droop), it's not getting full memory clock either.

Stock:









Modded:








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osbios*
> 
> Now I just need to know what exactly they relate to.


The voltage table has the eight DPM levels (0-7), there are three entries for each one that seem to account for different leakage values of the ASIC.

DPM 0 is the same for all leakage levels, the rest are dependent on the specific sample.

My part is a low leakage (70% ASIC) which implies higher voltage, and my readings correspond to this level in the voltage table...the first (highest) voltage of each DPM set. I changed the voltages for the other leakage levels, just to be sure.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I ended up taking a different approach to getting rid of issues with high memory clocks......


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> Setting fixed voltage in place of voltage pointer will disable EVV for the given DPM state.
> 
> The "voltage table" in Hawaii Bios Reader can be removed from the software, the values are just used as a reference by the display driver (they hold no functionality).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> What used to happen was I would OC the memory from 1350 to 1500 in Windows, which affect all the 1350 memory DPM levels (1-7). Since the voltage offset I applied in MSI AB only affects the highest DPM level, anything that used the 1-6 levels would black screen crash as the memory frequency was too high.


Not saying your experience is not correct, only what I've noticed on mine. A voltage offset change in MSI AB applies to all DPM levels for me and this was the same for three different cards I've tested extensively. In MSI AB when I graph voltage with 0mv offset it will be 0.968v @ idle after applying an offset idle became 0.968 plus the offset.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Modded:


Out of the 3 you adjusted in DPM7 (Voltage table) which are you now seeing in GPU-Z / MSI AB for VDDC?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> The voltage table has the eight DPM levels (0-7), there are three entries for each one that seem to account for different leakage values of the ASIC.
> 
> DPM 0 is the same for all leakage levels, the rest are dependent on the specific sample.
> 
> My part is a low leakage (70% ASIC) which implies higher voltage, and my readings correspond to this level in the voltage table...the first (highest) voltage of each DPM set. I changed the voltages for the other leakage levels, just to be sure.


This was what OneB1t had been thinking, Guru3d post . IIRC when he changed values it did not relate to a change for him, Link:- Guru3d post

I decided to do what you did ...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Then to test if indeed what had stabilised 1500MHz RAM with Stock GPU / volts I then proceeded to revert back the changes one by one in voltage table and it was not those changes that stabilised it.

What I noted was when you change DPM7 RAM to 1500MHz even when GPU at say 300MHz and RAM for some unknown reason is hitting 1500MHz it starts using voltage of DPM7 ie whats in the six tables .

Here is a video, left window of hawaiireader is my TST0MV rom, then you see V5 on right (flashed for video). Due to the screen capture SW running your seeing the yoyo effect in graph, note GPU clock / volts / ram .


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Not saying your experience is not correct, only what I've noticed on mine. A voltage offset change in MSI AB applies to all DPM levels for me and this was the same for three different cards I've tested extensively. In MSI AB when I graph voltage with 0mv offset it will be 0.968v @ idle after applying an offset idle became 0.968 plus the offset.


My idle core voltage reported with GPU-Z and confirmed by multimeter is ~0.992v, irrespective of offset.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Out of the 3 you adjusted in DPM7 (Voltage table) which are you now seeing in GPU-Z / MSI AB for VDDC?
> This was what OneB1t had been thinking, Guru3d post . IIRC when he changed values it did not relate to a change for him, Link:- Guru3d post


I'm not certain the voltage change is doing anything at this point; hard to say because of droop. However, 1500MHz set via OCing tools with the stock BIOS resulted in all sorts of issues without a +50-60mv offset, even at stock core clock. With the modded BIOS, it works flawlessly without touching anything else. Could just be an effect of the clock speed table change, but I haven't gotten around to testing without the voltage table change yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What I noted was when you change DPM7 RAM to 1500MHz even when GPU at say 300MHz and RAM for some unknown reason is hitting 1500MHz it starts using voltage of DPM7 ie whats in the six tables .


Yeah, anything that requests the 1500MHz memory clock seems to force full voltage, and this is probably the key to stabilizing the memory clock.

A few things will request 1350MHz, like watching YouTube videos in Chrome, and will get the variable voltage levels in DPM 1-6.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> My idle core voltage reported with GPU-Z and confirmed by multimeter is ~0.992v, irrespective of offset.


Hmm , strange but cheers for share







...

Need some input fellow members ...

I have created a 1080 / 1410 rom which has DPM 0 - 5 as stock volts DPM 6 - 7 has 31.25mv more than stock (reason in post 1 for doing these both higher volts, check under heading making OC bios).

Next I tried to create a 1100 / 1500 rom this fails to be stable, so a little mini investigation revealed the driver (or something) is adjusting the maximum voltage it gives as default clocks go up.

SO for testing I created 4 roms, only change is GPU clock nothing else.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Next check of what VID is detected by Stilts app for DPM 7.


Spoiler: 1000MHz









Spoiler: 1030MHz









Spoiler: 1080MHz









Spoiler: 1100MHz







SO as default GPU clock rise VID for DPM7 changes.

Next I look at range of voltage I get for those 4 roms when applying +44mv using MSI AB and setting 1100MHz (*Note:* in 1100MHz rom I only apply voltage in MSI AB)


Spoiler: 1000MHz









Spoiler: 1030MHz









Spoiler: 1080MHz









Spoiler: 1100MHz



[



You see a min of 0.961 in all roms, due to how when I launch MSI AB all roms have no voltage increase or offset applied. Once an offset is applied the min does change for all 4 roms in graph. As I don't reset graphing after applying offset it still show min 0.961 in counter.

What changes is what becomes max voltage this has some connection with how the driver sets VID for DPM 7 based on default GPU clock in rom.

I don't wish to create a 1100 / 1500 rom with crazy voltage to gain right max voltage. If I create a rom with static 1.256v for DPM 7 it's unstable in benches, if I don't set static voltage for DPM7 and use a GPU voltage offset in rom it's unstable in benches. Due to the default GPU clock in rom.

So far only a rom with 1000MHz GPU and then applying +44mv & 1100MHz through MSI AB is stable in benches.

OR a rom with 1000MHz GPU +44mv GPU core offset in rom (VoltageObjectInfo) and then 1100MHz through MSI AB is stable in benches.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







A rom with GPU @ 1000MHz but static DPM7 @ 1.256V , shows correctly in Stilts app.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







But max voltage is just showing as 1.227V.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Any ideas what going on or how to get around this? cheers.


----------



## Blameless

Stilt's app is probably reading the correct base value, but Actual max voltage will never hit the voltage of the highest DPM state because of droop.

I did compare the PT1 and PT3 roms so I've got a pretty good idea of where droop is in the Hawaii firmware, but I haven't attempted any custom value (or even deciphered the current values) and probably won't. Almost certainly much safer just to jack up the base voltage and leave droop intact.

Also, I've confirmed that my voltage table edits were not actually doing anything and ended up just increasing the VoltageObjectInfo offset...not an ideal workaround, but it suffices for now.


----------



## gupsterg

Thank you for viewing and commenting







, I agree there is droop when measuring via DMM or viewing in MSI AB / GPU-Z and I too am not going to meddle with that.

What's bugging me is I'm not increasing voltage in the roms for that test and as default clocks are going up the VID is changing, what I'm thinking is something monitors default clocks and then adjusts VID, Stilts app is showing that IMO.


Spoiler: Warning Stilts app gives before launch







I've made a ROM set to 1090 / 1475 , I've adjusted GPU clock through the DPM states like a factory OC rom, only an extra 6.25mv through DPM 0 -5 and 6 - 7 full 37.5mv.


Spoiler: ROM Compare Stock vs VX STD vs VX OC vs 1090 / 1475







I use the GPU core voltage offset in VoltageObjectInfo table as then the user (I) in apps can clearly see rom has extra voltage but adjusted rom for lower states with static voltage taking offset into account..

I have not tested 1095 yet for VID but between 1080 - 1090 VID stays same, I've noted Stilts app is not showing 1.21250 + 0.03750 = 1.25V as VID but 1.225, this is same VID as a rom without extra voltage but 1080 gpu.


Spoiler: VID Check









Spoiler: Voltage Range







The way RAM DPM's are set even at low GPU clock when RAM spikes up to 1475 it still receives low volts







. In the previous testing for "Voltage table" and high clock ram in DPM7 shows that if lower DPM's don't have the same clock and RAM spikes up to MAX speed you get the higher state voltage.


----------



## Shodin10k

I was wondering if there was a line (using Hawaii Bios Reader) where I can fix it so my 2D clocks (desktop) don't always run at max memory clock. (using Display Port connection on an 80hz overclocked monitor)


----------



## Ized

Hi Shodin10k, did you add this 80Hz monitor profile yourself?

I had the same problem with my memory never downclocking, I happened to stumble upon the guy who had the CRU app saying that can be a sign of less than ideal custom monitor timings.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> In all three straps was The Stilt's 1250 MHz memory timings.
> For the 1500 MHz strap I edit The Stilt's 1375 MHz memory timings.
> I hope it runs now without artifacts at 1500 MHz.


Hi Lard,

I was finishing sorting the "How to..." on adding Stilt's RAM timings and noticed something whilst viewing HEX values.

There are no Stilt 1375MHz timings







, he uses identical timings in the MLU with default RAM clock of 1375MHz, but in ROMS that default to RAM clock 1250MHz there is only that strap with RAM timings , rest are stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Important:
> 
> Memory straps are active only at the exact nominal frequency of the bios build. On builds defaulting to 1250MHz MEMCLK any other frequency than 1250MHz will init the strap change. At 1249MHz the MC uses strap intended for 1250MHz MEMCLK while at 1251MHz strap for 1375MHz MEMCLK will be used. This will increase the latency significantly.


The next strap uses stock clocks, thus increased latency







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Bios builds defaulting to 1375MHz MEMCLK contain *two identical* straps which makes the memory latency perfectly linear (1250-1375MHz).


When you did the second ROM for me you placed stock 1375MHz timings into 1500MHz strap







.


Spoiler: Stock vs V1 vs V2






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodin10k*
> 
> I was wondering if there was a line (using Hawaii Bios Reader) where I can fix it so my 2D clocks (desktop) don't always run at max memory clock. (using Display Port connection on an 80hz overclocked monitor)


I've not had this issue, use a 120Hz refresh rate over DP, same with TriX 290 , Asus DCUII 290X or Vapor-X 290X.

In rom not come across anything which may help but will keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Shodin10k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Hi Shodin10k, did you add this 80Hz monitor profile yourself?
> 
> I had the same problem with my memory never downclocking, I happened to stumble upon the guy who had the CRU app saying that can be a sign of less than ideal custom monitor timings.


Yea, it was added through CRU. Monitor is a Dell p2414h. Used the timings I found here (http://www.overclock.net/t/1452897/dell-p2414h-ah-ips-pwm-free-light-ag-coating-1080p)


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Hi Lard,
> 
> I was finishing sorting the "How to..." on adding Stilt's RAM timings and noticed something whilst viewing HEX values.
> 
> There are no Stilt 1375MHz timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , he uses identical timings in the MLU with default RAM clock of 1375MHz, but in ROMS that default to RAM clock 1250MHz there is only that strap with RAM timings , rest are stock.
> The next strap uses stock clocks, thus increased latency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> When you did the second ROM for me you placed stock 1375MHz timings into 1500MHz strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stock vs V1 vs V2


Yep, I dowloaded a wrong version of The Stilt's BIOS without a change on the 1375 MHz timings.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ized

Has there been any general breakthroughs this week, things we couldn't do last week for example?

I must have missed how people were editing memory timings and such, what tools are needed for that?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> Yep, I downloaded a wrong version of The Stilt's BIOS without a change on the 1375 MHz timings.
> Thanks for the info.


No worries, thank you very much for doing the ROMS







, I have added yourself to credits in post 1 and the mod has gone live which you did!







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Has there been any general breakthroughs this week, things we couldn't do last week for example?
> 
> I must have missed how people were editing memory timings and such, what tools are needed for that?


Information in post one now







, check under heading Memory Timings Modding







.

Hopefully when a few others have tried this mod it may need re-editing to include extra instructions if those are confusing. At present we don't know what exact timings HEX values relate to, perhaps someone will suss it







.


----------



## herericc

Do any of you guys know if the Gigabyte Windforce OC 290X can use reference BIOS' ???

I can't seem to find an answer through my googling.


----------



## gupsterg

Don't know answer, you could try it and see?









I used Stilt's MLU rom on my custom pcb vapor-x 290x which has extra phases , etc vs ref pcb and it did work, after testing it I reverted to modding my Sapphire rom how I'd like it







.

May I ask why you wish to use ref pcb rom?


----------



## Enzarch

LOVE Stilts ROMS, as an owner of a 290 that cant do beyond +30mV without black screens getting a big bump from memory timings is a godsend.

However, any ideas as to why I cannot get into BIOS (UEFI) with these ROMs? Card does not display at all until after Windows boot. And attempting to get into BIOS hangs at code A9 (which for my GB Z97X-Gaming7 is "BIOS setup is started")

Not a deal breaker as flipping the vBIOS switch and rebooting to get into UEFI isn't huge, but still a tad annoying.

Whoops, meant to post this in Stilts post, but maybe you guys can help too.


----------



## DDSZ

Whats with the Elpida DEBUG2? Is it better than original one, or not?









I've checked WF3 bioses, and found that they are different:
1250 (EDW2032BBBG, 290x)

Code:



Code:


77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 AD 49 59 30 70 55 09 10 2D 23 E9 03 00 68 C3 00 22 AA 1C 08 64 0F 14 20 BA 89 80 A7 00 00 07 C0 13 0E 1E 23 3E 24 2E 11

1250 (EDW2032BBBG_DEBUG2, mine 290)

Code:



Code:


DD D1 33 20 00 00 00 00 AD 49 59 30 40 55 0C 10 30 23 E9 03 00 68 C3 00 22 AA 1C 08 67 0F 14 20 BA 89 80 A7 00 00 07 C0 13 0E 1E 23 3E 24 31 11


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> LOVE Stilts ROMS, as an owner of a 290 that cant do beyond +30mV without black screens getting a big bump from memory timings is a godsend.
> 
> However, any ideas as to why I cannot get into BIOS (UEFI) with these ROMs? Card does not display at all until after Windows boot. And attempting to get into BIOS hangs at code A9 (which for my GB Z97X-Gaming7 is "BIOS setup is started")
> 
> Not a deal breaker as flipping the vBIOS switch and rebooting to get into UEFI isn't huge, but still a tad annoying.
> 
> Whoops, meant to post this in Stilts post, but maybe you guys can help too.


Can you post your original and new bioses?
Im not sure, but you can try to change IDs.
67B0 (290X, B067 in bios) to 67B1 (290, B167 in bios).
And don't forget to fix checksum.


----------



## Blameless

Found out why MSI AB's offset didn't appear to be applying to my idle voltages: any time windows power management shuts off my display, my Sapphire 290X Tri-X reverts to default voltages (but not clocks), pretty simple oversight on my part really.

Disabled ULPS and other GPU specific power management in the registry, but this had no effect. As it stands I either need to disable automatic display shutdown and physically turn off my monitor when not using it, or I need to reapply my OC settings every time.


----------



## lordemperor

Thank you _gupsterg_ for putting together the Elpida modded BIOSes. I tried flashing a couple and testing tonight and here are my results flashing my ASUS R9 290 DirectCUII OC.

That Powercolour BIOS that's available elsewhere: *No boot and/or black screen*.

R9_390_Stable_v1.5MEM_ELPIDA: Works! But underclocks my card quite a lot.

R9_390X_Stable_v1.5MEM_ELPIDA: Works!

Firestrike benchmark results:

Stock BIOS (1000/1260):
Score *7913*
Graphics Score 10983 Physics Score 7139 Combined Score 2698
Score *7994*
Graphics Score 11057 Physics Score 7161 Combined Score 2754

Flashed (1000/1250):
Score *8112*
Graphics Score 11409 Physics Score 7133 Combined Score 2740

Flashed w/ manual memory OC (1000/*1260*):
Score *8056*
Graphics Score 11555 Physics Score 6992 Combined Score 2648
Score *8081*
Graphics Score 11607 Physics Score 6828 Combined Score 2691

Not sure why OC'ing 10MHz reults in lower scores, maybe just variance it's within 1%. There's definitely a trend of slightly higher score at the same or lower clock speed.

Test results aside I'm getting a sort of stutter in my mouse movement after flashing. It's like stutter in games but just the cursor. Going to roll with this for a while and see if it sorts itself out.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordemperor*
> 
> Not sure why OC'ing 10MHz reults in lower scores


Different memory timing strap or ECD/CRC errors.


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordemperor*
> 
> Not sure why OC'ing 10MHz reults in lower scores, maybe just variance it's within 1%. There's definitely a trend of slightly higher score at the same or lower clock speed.


You can try the 1.5a MOD, the memory timings are the same on strap 1250/1375 MHz and the performance should be higher at 1260 MHz.
Otherwise if you use another strap (1126-1250/1251-1375 MHz) the memory latency increases and the cycle time is only almost even at 1375 MHz like on 1250 MHz.


----------



## lordemperor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> You can try the 1.5a MOD, the memory timings are the same on strap 1250/1375 MHz and the performance should be higher at 1260 MHz.
> Otherwise if you use another strap (1126-1250/1251-1375 MHz) the memory latency increases and the cycle time is only almost even at 1375 MHz like on 1250 MHz.


That makes a lot of sense, thanks for the insight I'll try 1.5a today.

Any idea on the mouse stutter? Has anyone else reported this?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordemperor*
> 
> Thank you _gupsterg_ for putting together the Elpida modded BIOSes.


Sorry I didn't do those roms







, Lard did







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Found out why MSI AB's offset didn't appear to be applying to my idle voltages: any time windows power management shuts off my display, my Sapphire 290X Tri-X reverts to default voltages (but not clocks), pretty simple oversight on my part really.
> 
> Disabled ULPS and other GPU specific power management in the registry, but this had no effect. As it stands I either need to disable automatic display shutdown and physically turn off my monitor when not using it, or I need to reapply my OC settings every time.


Only curious, what ROM are you using?

Not noted this happening on the Tri X 290 I owned and the Vapor-X 290X but had/have been using latest rom for them. I don't Disable ULPS or anything GPU specific power management ....


----------



## Enzarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Can you post your original and new bioses?
> Im not sure, but you can try to change IDs.
> 67B0 (290X, B067 in bios) to 67B1 (290, B167 in bios).
> And don'f forget to fix checksum.


This does not appear to be an editable field in Hawaii Bios Reader, and I wouldnt know where to begin in a hex editor.


----------



## gupsterg

After having a quick look I think you would need to change 1x value near beginning of rom and again 1x beginning of uefi section in rom.


Spoiler: ID edit beginning of rom







*Note:* *DO not* ref the offset locations as rom to rom the beginning ID change location will differ. Use search in HEX editor and ref the ANSI text in image above, search for hex values.

I did a compare of 290 UEFI section and 290X UEFI section, even though they were different versions of rom they only differed by 1 hex value, B0 in 290x , B1 in 290.


Spoiler: UEFI / GOP ID edit







*Note:* You can ref the offset locations for UEFI / GOP as rom to rom the UEFI / GOP is located at same place. Use "Goto" in HEX editor , entering offset 10022 or use search in HEX editor with option textstring with search for GOP. Ref the ANSI text in image above.

If this does not work another method could be change ID at beginning of ROM and add UEFI of 290 rom.

If you're stuck post/pm info on which rom you require edited.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> What do you use to monitor these counters?


Recently AMD has added some very detailed and almost full register descriptions for the newest GPUs starting with Hawaii/Bonaire for their open source Linux amdgpu driver.
These descriptions may be used to search for edc counters based on register naming. But you definitely need some spare time to dig into hundreds of registers there.
If you'd like to try, grab mainline kernel from kernel.org (4.2-rc or later) and dig to drivers/gpu/drm/amd.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> After having a quick look I think you would need to change 1x value near beginning of rom and again 1x beginning of uefi section in rom.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ID edit beginning of rom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note:* *DO not* ref the offset locations as rom to rom the beginning ID change location will differ. Use search in HEX editor and ref the ANSI text in image above, search for hex values.
> 
> I did a compare of 290 UEFI section and 290X UEFI section, even though they were different versions of rom they only differed by 1 hex value, B0 in 290x , B1 in 290.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: UEFI / GOP ID edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note:* You can ref the offset locations for UEFI / GOP as rom to rom the UEFI / GOP is located at same place. Use "Goto" in HEX editor , entering offset 10022 or use search in HEX editor with option textstring with search for GOP. Ref the ANSI text in image above.
> 
> If this does not work another method could be change ID at beginning of ROM and add UEFI of 290 rom.
> 
> If you're stuck post/pm info on which rom you require edited.


OK this fix bios post screen B0-B1. Thanks


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers for using info







and posting result







, may I ask mirzet1976 which rom you did edits to?

Hopefully Enzarch will have same success.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Only curious, what ROM are you using?
> 
> Not noted this happening on the Tri X 290 I owned and the Vapor-X 290X but had/have been using latest rom for them. I don't Disable ULPS or anything GPU specific power management ....


This is one of the new edition Tri-X parts with Samsung memory, so I'm using the stock rom as a base for my edits. I don't think there are any other compatible roms.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Recently AMD has added some very detailed and almost full register descriptions for the newest GPUs starting with Hawaii/Bonaire for their open source Linux amdgpu driver.
> These descriptions may be used to search for edc counters based on register naming. But you definitely need some spare time to dig into hundreds of registers there.
> If you'd like to try, grab mainline kernel from kernel.org (4.2-rc or later) and dig to drivers/gpu/drm/amd.


These counters are accessible in Windows as well, according to AMD's Display Library SDK. I just don't have the know how (haven't done any programming since BASIC) to write a program to get the info from the GFX EDC error log. Might have someone else do it for me at some point, if no one else gets around to it.


----------



## gupsterg

I will PM you info on how you may gain an updated rom, I and a few others did this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The ROM Lard edited for me is for Vapor-X 290X OC edition ROM (Custom PCB), this latest ROM from Sapphire support has even higher TDC / TDP / MPDL than others I have.
> 
> Date in ROM is 06/02/15 , date format in ROM's is MM/DD/YY , so very new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 015.045.000.015 .


----------



## Blameless

Does that one have the Samsung memory tables? I've tried using ones with only autodetect, Eynix, and Elpida and couldn't even get the system to POST.

Also, the stock rom on this part is 015.048.000.038.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers for using info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and posting result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , may I ask mirzet1976 which rom you did edits to?
> 
> Hopefully Enzarch will have same success.


I downloaded 1.5a mod and use R9 290 elpida bios and change B0 to B1 but now in gpu-z i see under memory type HYNIX and my card is ref. Gigabyte R9 290 Elpida memory. With original bios i can bench on 1290/1600mhz +200mV and now with this modded bios PC restarts if i try to use this clocks and voltage.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Does that one have the Samsung memory tables? I've tried using ones with only autodetect, Eynix, and Elpida and couldn't even get the system to POST.
> 
> Also, the stock rom on this part is 015.048.000.038.


No that rom only have Hynix.

I can add ram support but only if size of VRAM_Info table within donor and receiving rom is same, fyzzz and I did some test today adding Hynix BFR support to a rom which did not have it and was successful.

When VRAM_info is smaller/larger in receiving rom and I even adjust padding in correct area to account for growth/reduction in data, it goes pear shape. ie blackscreen rom at post

Just like when I added extra 4 hex values to voltageobjectinfo in a rom which did not have it.

This made me think there must be something in the rom which relates to structure of tables/rom, I think this would be in the area I call unknown data area at beginning of rom.

This made me go back to comparing Stilts mining ROM V2C & V32, both roms are identical other than 4 extra hex values in voltageobjectinfo, V2C has 37.5mv offset.


Spoiler: V32 vs V2C rom structure







Now in this video at the beginning you see difference between rom which are not relevant IMO but at offset A016 the fun begins. Note how each has a increase by 4, this IMO is relevant to how the bios structure between V32 & V2C differ.


Spoiler: V32 vs V2C Unknown Data area


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> I downloaded 1.5a mod and use R9 290 elpida bios and change B0 to B1 but now in gpu-z i see under memory type HYNIX and my card is ref. Gigabyte R9 290 Elpida memory. With original bios i can bench on 1290/1600mhz +200mV and now with this modded bios PC restarts if i try to use this clocks and voltage.


I know I am named in acknowledgements but I've had nothing to do with those roms creation directly, so lack knowledge of them.

I checked the 1.5a roms quickly and all have Hynix as supported IC in VRAM_info and due to this regardless of which rom you use out of that pack you will see Hynix in GPU-Z / MemoryInfo. *But* timings differ between Elpida / Hynix / Samsung roms in that pack, perhaps ask in the thread of those roms for input.


----------



## Enzarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> After having a quick look I think you would need to change 1x value near beginning of rom and again 1x beginning of uefi section in rom.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ID edit beginning of rom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note:* *DO not* ref the offset locations as rom to rom the beginning ID change location will differ. Use search in HEX editor and ref the ANSI text in image above, search for hex values.
> 
> I did a compare of 290 UEFI section and 290X UEFI section, even though they were different versions of rom they only differed by 1 hex value, B0 in 290x , B1 in 290.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: UEFI / GOP ID edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note:* You can ref the offset locations for UEFI / GOP as rom to rom the UEFI / GOP is located at same place. Use "Goto" in HEX editor , entering offset 10022 or use search in HEX editor with option textstring with search for GOP. Ref the ANSI text in image above.
> 
> If this does not work another method could be change ID at beginning of ROM and add UEFI of 290 rom.
> 
> If you're stuck post/pm info on which rom you require edited.


Just did this, works perfectly, thank you! You should add this to the OP as it should help many of us


----------



## gupsterg

Thanks for the update







, feedback is very important







.

As we only have access to cards we have and through the forum we can assess changes which may not apply to one persons needs vs another.

I will be adding this plus how to add and remove UEFI to a rom, thanks to some info that Plug2k shared on Guru3D regarding that mod and testing I did.

*Me, DDSZ and Lard* have been in discussion about how to possibly edit roms to work when we also make data tables bigger in a rom. This will be very handy for when say we add ram support to a rom and the new data is longer. Also it may solve the puzzle on how to add a GPU core voltage offset to a rom without it.

Developments are in progress behind the scenes!


----------



## Enzarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Thanks for the update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , feedback is very important
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> As we only have access to cards we have and through the forum we can assess changes which may not apply to one persons needs vs another.
> 
> I will be adding this plus how to add and remove UEFI to a rom, thanks to some info that Plug2k shared on Guru3D regarding that mod and testing I did.
> 
> *Me, DDSZ and Lard* have been in discussion about how to possibly edit roms to work when we also make data tables bigger in a rom. This will be very handy for when say we add ram support to a rom and the new data is longer. Also it may solve the puzzle on how to add a GPU core voltage offset to a rom without it.
> 
> Developments are in progress behind the scenes!


This is all very exciting, and I will be here to test and report.... much nicer to have a BIOS tuned card than to use software.

BTW, the 390 BIOS is much harder on the Memory VRM, not a problem, just something to note.

Also, there is a small group of us that have black screens (display disconnect) when over volting, particularly when running high refresh rates. maybe there is some strange voltage relationship to the display outs that can be varied in the BIOS, (or more than likely is just a hardware fault)


----------



## polishoak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> Also, there is a small group of us that have black screens (display disconnect) when over volting, particularly when running high refresh rates. maybe there is some strange voltage relationship to the display outs that can be varied in the BIOS, (or more than likely is just a hardware fault)


Yes !! I - confirm
I had this problem ;( when i runing Cru higer refrash rates
secound problem is disable/enable monitor - when voltage up over 1,225v
i must admit this problem not exist used DVI port or HDMI - but i use DisplayPort 3840x2160 res


----------



## Ized

I've been trying to make ADL2_Adapter_EDC_ErrorRecords_Get return anything but 0 without luck


----------



## herericc

Going to get one of those G10 brackets and an H110, once I figure out my max SW overclock I'm going to follow this guide to max out my clock.

Thanks so much for all the work you've done so far, it can only get better in here


----------



## Shodin10k

I just wanted to add an observation I had:

So I previously stated that I was having an issue with my card going full memory clock when in 2d desktop using CRU to overclock my monitor. Someone previously stated bad CRU timing will cause the card to do this. I backed my overclock off from 80hz to 78hz and my card started to act normally in 2D desktop (memory down clocked instead of staying at full 3d clock).

I wanted to state that when running 3D anything for the GPU to start ramping up, the voltage goes up with it (of course we all know this)
When testing memory overclocks on my card, before I had downclocked my monitor from 80hz, If I clocked my memory past 1375mhz, the screen would go black, and I would have to restart. I had adjusted the voltage and power to no avail.

Now when testing with my monitor overclock to 78hz, It doesn't black screen anymore, and in fact I can overclock my memory all the way up to 1500mhz (as long as I gave it enough voltage) and all would be well. I noticed since the video card was idling correctly due to the monitor being overclocked correctly with the right timings, *it wouldn't trying to push the the 1500mhz clock while still using the idle voltage setting used for 2D.*

I had previously played with flashing my card with memory clocks that are past 1375mhz (like the Vapor-X Tri-X OC with a 1400mhz base memory clock) and it would black screen upon booting when my monitor was clocked to 80hz. Now with my monitor clocked to 78hz, the flash is successful.

Is it possible that people are getting black screens are caused of the memory not getting enough voltage (staying at idle voltage) when the card is getting confused about its current clock state? (when my monitor was overclocked to 80hz, and my card was confused, and stayed at full memory clock when in 2D.)


----------



## herericc

What monitor do you have?

I am using 2 QNIX 2710's and both are capable of maintaining a 96Hz clock without artifacting.

I have noticed that there are a few options in CRU for the timings, Custom, LCD reduced, LCD immediate(??? I'm at work I can't recall)

Seems like the LCD reduced timing option allows you to run higher refresh rate with less artefacting but I think I've noticed a bit of ghosting or (kind of) motion blur with that setting. Could you try your 80Hz settings on the LCD reduced timings and report back as to whether it black screened?

You are the guy who was OCing on displayport correct? My monitors use DVI-D.


----------



## Shodin10k

Dell P2414H

http://www.overclock.net/t/1452897/dell-p2414h-ah-ips-pwm-free-light-ag-coating-1080p

Can only use the timings in the above link to hit 80hz

Overclocking using display port connection. With DVI-D i could not hit 80hz

LCD reduced timings did not work, black screen after i tried it.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodin10k*
> 
> Is it possible that people are getting black screens are caused of the memory not getting enough voltage (staying at idle voltage) when the card is getting confused about its current clock state? (when my monitor was overclocked to 80hz, and my card was confused, and stayed at full memory clock when in 2D.)


I think yes in that case and even when you are not overclocking a monitor. I have an Eizo FG2421, connected via DP, desktop is at 120Hz 1080P.

When I use a stock voltage rom 1450MHz is about the max RAM I can do without [email protected], blackscreen occurs as soon as ram spike up to full speed even if [email protected] / DPM0 / 0.968mv. This spike up usually happens when I'm about to launch a program, then it spikes down as soon as the driver or something thinks not needed. Also I think things going on in the background can make it do this spike up. When practically doing nothing on desktop is when it sticks to 300 / 150.

For that reason the 1090 / 1475 rom I currently use adds 6.25mv over stock voltages for DPM 0-5 and 6-7 get the full 38mv.

Now with the factory ROM I can do even 1550MHz (didn't test higher,yet) as that has a 31mv offset for all voltages.

IMO even with low gpu freq I think the IMC just starts needing more juice for higher freq ram.


----------



## fyzzz

I have been trying to tweak the timings in the asus bfr rom that gupsterg gave me. But I don't understand enough and the only thing I managed to do was reduce the performance.


----------



## Ized

Perhaps you have decreased the timings to the point that it is going nuts doing error correction?


----------



## Hagbrain

Hi

i have a Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Vapor-X NON OC, i want to reach the 1100/1500, what i need is +50mV to reach the clocks. I try it in the Hawaii Bios Editor but when i change all vaues +50mV and set clocks to 1100/1500 and flash the new Bios, my Screen become flickering and black when windwos starts.







, when i use Sapphire Trixx and set 1100/1500 @ +50mV, i have no problems and artifacts.

So my Question is can anyone edit my voltages and clocks in the bios?
Here is my Bios

Hawaii.zip 98k .zip file


Sorry 4 my English but im from Germany









Thx 4 any h3lp

Best Regards Hagbrain


----------



## gupsterg

Hi, try this rom, it is latest one for Sapphire Vapor-X 290X , I have edited clocks for myself to 1090 / 1475.

1090_1475.zip 405k .zip file


It only applies 37.5mv to DPM 6 & 7 , DPM 0 - 5 has only 6.25mv overstock, ram timings are stock, "powerlimit" is also set higher than other Vapor-X 290X roms I have, but the values are what were already in this rom when received from Sapphire support.

Uninstall any overclocking utils without keeping settings, reinstall after flashing rom.

1100 / 1500 is eluding me due to how the VID changes with default clock increase, see post 152 of this thread.


----------



## Hagbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Hi, try this rom, it is latest one for Sapphire Vapor-X 290X , I have edited clocks for myself to 1090 / 1475.
> 
> 1090_1475.zip 405k .zip file
> 
> 
> It only applies 37.5mv to DPM 6 & 7 , DPM 0 - 5 has only 6.25mv overstock, ram timings are stock, "powerlimit" is also set higher than other Vapor-X 290X roms I have, but the values are what were already in this rom when received from Sapphire support.
> 
> Uninstall any overclocking utils without keeping settings, reinstall after flashing rom.
> 
> 1100 / 1500 is eluding me due to how the VID changes with default clock increase, see post 152 of this thread.


Thanks 4 your Post, i want to keep the "Original" Bios because they have 1 Fan Profile, only one fan is Running in 2D or Windows.

Your bios is for R9 390X


----------



## gupsterg

It is not 390X bios, I assure you that, why hawaiireader states that is due to size of powerplay table in rom.

You will see bios string is Hawaii XT , if rom was 390X it would state GRENADA XT. You can check by opening rom in Hawaiireader or hex editor.

Your fan will still operate in the same way.


----------



## Hagbrain

i flashed your bios thanks

can u change the 37.5 mV to 50? or is it much work?
i think i can run on 1100/1500 with +50mV that would be nice

update: can not run on 1100/1500 with +37,5mV - Artifacts

i read the post but i dont understand all


----------



## gupsterg

Reason why 1100 / 1500 / 50mv is stable with your stock rom is the VID is higher due to lower default gpu clock. My card will do 1100 / 1500 / 44mv with low default gpu clock rom.

It will not be stable at the same settings in a rom, I have tried and it fails. Reason being as default gpu clock rise regardless of voltage set in rom VID goes lower.

At some point I may mod a Sapphire Tri X 390X rom to have some elements of the Vapor-X 290X rom and see if that rom behaves the same for VID. At the moment I have not been bothered for the extra 10mhz of GPU.


----------



## Hagbrain

i have artifacts on your standart clocks bios with 37,5 mv, i go back to my original and wait for solutions, thanks 4 your help


----------



## gupsterg

This rom set has 43.75mv for dpm 6 -7 and extra 12.5mv for dpm 0 - 5 .

1090_1475_44MV.zip 214k .zip file


----------



## Hagbrain

thanks i will try it

UPDATE: Many thanks this Bios working 4 me, no artifacts in Firestrike(3DMark), Temps are also ok.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







.


----------



## Hagbrain

after 2 Hours of GTA, i get Artifacts with your last rom, damn..., u have one with +50? for my last try

Update: Modded Bios to 1050/4000, no more artifacts


----------



## PRSCU24

Thanks a lot Gupsterg. I got rid of my 25MV offset with an hex editor and undervolted my DPM voltages with HawaiiReader. I was able to undervolt my DPM7 from 1.2125V (without the default 25MV offset) to a great 1.1875V (1050/1350mhz frequency) and bring down the noise a little bit more with the fan speed editor.
Assetto Corsa went from 89°/64% fan speed to 81°/49%.
Amazing for the ears !


----------



## Hagbrain

Can anyone mod my Bios to +50mV Offset, the standart is +37,5mV?

I think i get artifacts becaus i use your OC Bios not my NON OC,
this is my Original non oc with 1080/1410 clocks, and its running perfectly

20801410.zip 98k .zip file


Peace Haggy


----------



## OneB1t

dont make offset bios just get DPM7 default state for your card then create custom bios specifically for your card







(so your 2D comsumption stay same as before)


----------



## Hagbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> dont make offset bios just get DPM7 default state for your card then create custom bios specifically for your card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (so your 2D comsumption stay same as before)


can u do this 4 me? dpm 7 + 50mV? or is it too much?
I dont know my core and memory voltages, GPU-Z Shows 1.211V max when i run FireStrike, but im not sure about that...
I play any game with 1100/[email protected]+50mV offset via trixx, but i want to have this clocks without any software, Core temp is between 80-82°C, on hot days max 85-88°C


----------



## OneB1t

use this utility to get base vcore http://1drv.ms/1Hln01F


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hagbrain*
> 
> after 2 Hours of GTA, i get Artifacts with your last rom, damn..., u have one with +50? for my last try


 1090_1475_50MV.zip 222k .zip file


This one is 50mv dpm 6 & 7 , dpm 0 - 5 are 18.75mv higher than example stock hawaii xt voltage in post 1. Why I say example is further discussions with The Stilt revealed that besides leakage id (ASIC Quality) there are other factors which determine stock voltage in EVV for a given GPU. Some of this stuff does not make sense to me, so I can not translate it into a post that would make sense to another. There maybe some information regarding stock voltage which I may update into post 1 soon as have time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hagbrain*
> 
> Update: Modded Bios to 1050/4000, no more artifacts


Is 4000 a typing error?


----------



## Hagbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Is 4000 a typing error?


Yes i meant 1400









and thank u i try it out
- Update

Nope dont work







, Artifacts+ Driver Error, i think the OC Bios is not compatible with non OC Card, can u try to mod my non oc bios with more voltage? i posted it here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/200#post_24278102

if not thank you anyway for your work man


----------



## Ized

Has development stalled or has it moved else where? I enjoyed following the discoveries here + over on guru3d.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Has development stalled or has it moved else where? I enjoyed following the discoveries here + over on guru3d.


Just added info to post 1 on editing GPU voltage offset in a rom and some notes on it. Restructured some info under heading GPU Voltage adjustment also.

Other info to add is:

a) some info on stock voltages for a gpu
b) UEFI adding to rom and id editing
c) editing what I call the "Directory of tables" for when a table is modded with less or more data values ie length differences into a rom.
d) add info on TDP / MPDL / TDC

I think a lot has been covered, other things maybe hampered now as lack of information to know what values mean. If we had a newer Atomdis / bios parser perhaps that would translate some information better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hagbrain*
> 
> Yes i meant 1400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thank u i try it out
> - Update
> 
> Nope dont work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Artifacts+ Driver Error, i think the OC Bios is not compatible with non OC Card, can u try to mod my non oc bios with more voltage? i posted it here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/200#post_24278102
> 
> if not thank you anyway for your work man


OC bios have no issues on STD card, mine is a STD edition
 






, I think I flashed it to an OC rom on day 1 (had it now 2mths). I've gamed for many hours with various games and done 24hrs continuous [email protected] on GPU several times







.

TBH I've recently started dropping voltage on DPM 1-3 in my 1090 / 1475 rom, DPM 6-7 at whatever rom is deciding (ie EVV) with 37.5mv offset.

What is your ASIC quality?

The stock rom has no gpu core voltage offset and uses what is in the voltage control chip. I know from chats with a few Vapor-X 290X owners (which have stock STD rom) that the chip can have varying offset preprogrammed from factory. I won't add an offset into VoltageObjectInfo for various reasons, so use a rom with it and edit as required.


----------



## Ized

Good job









I tested this VDDCI edit yesterday and can confirm it works:



I guess it might as well end up in your first post when you have time.

Regarding your Vapor-X comment, im wondering if Sapphire bought in low grade stock or something. Their support forum is full of people begging for Bioses with increased voltages to fix blackscreen issues.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested this VDDCI edit yesterday and can confirm it works:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it might as well end up in your first post when you have time.


Will try to fit it in today







, was looking at that only yesterday (LOL), thanks for testing







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Regarding your Vapor-X comment, im wondering if Sapphire bought in low grade stock or something. Their support forum is full of people begging for Bioses with increased voltages to fix blackscreen issues.


Only my opinion, I don't think GPUs are lower grade as such, I think it comes down to testing of the GPU for being able to run GPU / RAM frequency. I'd think the testing regime would not be as varied as a real world situation or just too quick a test, if it was we'd probably see higher prices for buying.


Spoiler: My Asus QA experience



I had an Asus DCUII 290X for a couple weeks or so, sealed brand new. Installed it and find it's sitting at the OC edition speeds rather than STD. I first thought WOW bonus! I whacked on valley to get some stats for it in MSI AB and it's working great for over 30 mins. After quitting to desktop within moments I got black screen, I then flipped switch to quiet mode and once in windows note it's at STD speeds. Clearly a flash mismatch, no point in RMA as I thought they may think I've been mucking around with it. So I went to Asus support site downed the STD edition rom update tool, it flashed the quiet mode position but not uber, the uber got updated by OC edition update. This further made me think flash mismatch, when googling a thread on TPU caught my eye (From post 18 my participation) , so clearly all manufacturers may have QA issues.



I think some IMCs are not happy without extra volts for the RAM frequency. There's been a few members I've given my own rom to which is perfectly stable for me but not for them and usually it's either lower ram freq or add extra voltage for it to work for them.

I also think this is why we see manufacturers add an offset rather than tune dpms finely per GPU with the static voltage. It would take time, which equals money and would the end user pay for it? So easier to add offset give user warranty and support (as long as it's there in practise!) and mop up the issues.

The conversations in PM with the Stilt RE stock voltages gave insight that besides ASIC quality (Leakage ID) there is more that goes on to assert what voltage is given in EVV mode per GPU, IIRC he once posted on the mining forum when discussing lower voltage that even 2 gpus with same asic quality will differ in properties thus differ in what lowered voltage they will operate at.


----------



## Hagbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OC bios have no issues on STD card, mine is a STD edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I think I flashed it to an OC rom on day 1 (had it now 2mths). I've gamed for many hours with various games and done 24hrs continuous [email protected] on GPU several times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> TBH I've recently started dropping voltage on DPM 1-3 in my 1090 / 1475 rom, DPM 6-7 at whatever rom is deciding (ie EVV) with 37.5mv offset.
> 
> What is your ASIC quality?
> 
> The stock rom has no gpu core voltage offset and uses what is in the voltage control chip. I know from chats with a few Vapor-X 290X owners (which have stock STD rom) that the chip can have varying offset preprogrammed from factory. I won't add an offset into VoltageObjectInfo for various reasons, so use a rom with it and edit as required.


I tried exactly the same, my friend bought a OC card and i bought a non OC, my friend send me the bios, i flashed it but i gotten some artifacts.

Things i tried:

*Non* OC clocked to 1100/1500 VDDC 43-> No Artifacts
*Non* OC clocked to 1080/1410 VDDC 0 ->No Artifacts
OC 1080/1410 Untouched -> Artifacts
OC 1100/1500 -> Artifacts+Driver Error
OC 1100/1500 VDDC +21-> No Artifacts

I can definitely say my card is not compatible with an OC Bios

my ASIC Qualitiy is 77,4%

My Card is now running with original edited bios clocks to 1080/1450 without any Problems


----------



## diedo

i don't know what to say , i've been looking for this for too long.

My card as in my sig is ==> SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X R9 290X TRI-X OC with 1080/1450

since the weather here is hot i wanted a modded BIOS with customized fan curve

starts to roll at 60% when the temp is 50C and 100% when it's 70C

i don't know about HEX and these stuff and i can't do it , so please (since i noticed people here are editing the same BIOS of the same card i have) can you do this for?

Edit: Also is possible to get it to work with 1000/1250 (AMD REF Frequencies) and with less power? So i don't want to lose thise card for overheating issues.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hagbrain*
> 
> I tried exactly the same, my friend bought a OC card and i bought a non OC, my friend send me the bios, i flashed it but i gotten some artifacts.
> 
> Things i tried:
> 
> *Non* OC clocked to 1100/1500 VDDC 43-> No Artifacts
> *Non* OC clocked to 1080/1410 VDDC 0 ->No Artifacts
> OC 1080/1410 Untouched -> Artifacts
> OC 1100/1500 -> Artifacts+Driver Error
> OC 1100/1500 VDDC +21-> No Artifacts
> 
> I can definitely say my card is not compatible with an OC Bios


The factory OC edition bios has 25mv offset (from the ones I've seen), the STD edition bios has none and uses what is programmed in the voltage control chip.

My chip has 31.25mv offset from factory and I know some owners I spoke with they have same or less and can have more.

When you say you set STD rom to 1080 / 1410 VDDC 0 do you mean you never added extra? if you did not add extra did you set it to 0? if you did not set it to 0 did you note what the offset was?

*Also be aware each time you flash a rom with different offset MSI AB needs to be uninstalled without keeping settings or you need to delete the file it creates to note defaults for a rom. As the device id in STD & OC rom (or even a modded one of those) is the same MSI AB requires what I say or your results will have anomalies.*

The STD rom will do 1100 / 1500 with 43.75mv using MSI AB to set those values, even on my card due to what VID something is setting, but an OC rom won't, again due to the VID change from higher default GPU clock in rom. See post 152 of this thread for what I mean by this.

I'm pretty sure if you edited STD rom to have higher clocks (rather than use MSI AB to set clocks) and then applied voltage of 43.75mv in MSI AB it will be unstable, I have seen this in my testing. Even the OC rom edited to 1100 / 1500 / 43.75mv and flash is unstable on my card, not due to rom, *due to the VID change*, ref post 152.

You can check what VID for DPM 7 is being set by using The Stilts app linked at end of post 1 of this thread. VID to me seems to be determined by default GPU clock in a rom (from tests I did) and perhaps other factors as well.

Also note what min / max for VDDC you get in say MSI AB / GPU - Z, this will show you what range of voltage you get for a VID, this all seems independent of what voltage or offset we set in rom from what I tested.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diedo*
> 
> since the weather here is hot i wanted a modded BIOS with customized fan curve
> 
> starts to roll at 60% when the temp is 50C and 100% when it's 70C
> 
> i don't know about HEX and these stuff and i can't do it , so please (since i noticed people here are editing the same BIOS of the same card i have) can you do this for?


Use this app by DDSZ Link:- Hawaii Fan / Temp values editor (added to post 1 today as well)

This apps works with most roms, double check info is correct in it by comparing with what you see in HawaiiReader. Be aware both apps can read this information wrong in some roms , if values look not right post an image so authors of programs can make changes to app.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diedo*
> 
> Edit: Also is possible to get it to work with 1000/1250 (AMD REF Frequencies) and with less power? So i don't want to lose thise card for overheating issues.


Yes you can mod your factory bios to those speeds and lower voltage, ref post 1. You will also need to lower GPU freq in the DPM states, use section Making OC bios like factory pre OC'd card/rom in post 1, third spoiler / image has stock rom DPM info. Save a copy of your original bios using GPU-Z, I will be adding this info in post 1 soon but you can find info on this on forum and web.


----------



## fyzzz

I wonder if you could make the 390 bios from insan1tyOne's closer to a 290 bios or something. Love the bios, but stability could be better and overclocking is a bit lower than a 290bios. Blackscreen likes to appear, especially when overclocking. I have tinkerd around with voltages and it hasn't improved much.


----------



## gupsterg

I have been toying with the idea of making a Sapphire 390X Tri X (has an editable GPU core voltage in rom) with the Vapor-X 290X VRAM_Info and VoltageObjectInfo but *a)* not had the time *b)* think what's the point because technically your making it a 290X rom.

Lard's batch file to edit the "directory of tables" speeds up process but still time consuming for perhaps a small performance gain. Got to add this info to post 1.

I'm suspecting at present that command tables maybe the same as 290X and data tables plus unknown area at front of rom will differ as essentially 390 / X is hawaii.

At present been lowering voltage in my own rom and testing, which means I get to game! which generally since involvement with hawaii rom stuff got shelved! LOL

I'm hoping tonight I'll add the stock voltage info that The Stilt passed concerning Hawaii Pro / XT / Gemini and Grenada Pro / XT plus the VDDCI edit that Asder00 found / Ized tested.


----------



## Ized

What is the unknown area you speak off?

Its like staring into the matrix for me but im curious.

Wish I could code I would love to help map things.

If its not already known 0x48 + 0x49 contains a dependable reference for things. I saw HawaiiBiosReader is scanning for known patterns and other assumptions based on sizes instead of using this so maybe not.

In my test rom

0x48 = 0E
0x49 = 02

0E 02, reverse it 02 0E call that our starting point.

Starting point + 4 and the next 3 bytes should say ATOM
Starting point +1E and the next byte should be reference to the command table location, reverse + visit it
Starting point +20 and the next byte should be the reference to the data table location, reverse + visit it

What you find at those references should match "Atomdis blah.rom l" output

I tried and failed to knock up a proof of concept exe, seeing as I can't code and all.


----------



## gupsterg

I get what you mean, I think.

I think we know about this already, I'll explain what I know and you tell me if it's the same.

The unknown area is right at the beginning of the rom, bios structure go like this unknown area > data tables > padding area > command tables > padding area > UEFI > padding area.

The padding area after command tables shrinks / grows from what I've seen when shorter / longer tables exist before it. Occasionally I've seen the padding area between data / command tables shrinks / grows as well. Padding areas are there to allow rom to shrink / grow but remain a fixed size overall IMO.

UEFI always starts at 10000 from roms I saw, a rom without it will finish offset before that. Non UEFI rom is only longer when dumped via GPU-Z (not tested anything else) and padded out to same size as a UEFI rom.

Near the end of the unknown area is a section which has offset locations for beginning of each data / command table. So when modding a rom to have shorter / longer table we then update the section in the unknown area of new beginning offset location of a table. This is due to shift of position from additional / lack of data. Then rom automatically pick up length of table from when it gets there (if you get what I mean), as first pair of hex values of each table denotes it's length.

There's probably more technical names for this but I'm no programmer







.

Besides that edit to the unknown area that's where device id is set for a rom , bios string info , uefi on/off . I don't think anyone so far has started to map that area.


----------



## Ized

Okay I believe the driver calls that unknown area the bios header?

Within that contains a solid map to the data + command tables as outlined in my above post.

I was just confused why the editor tool wasn't using it. Instead it is checking the size of the powerplay tables as some sort of crude signature (eg powerplay is XX in size, this must be Stilts Bios...) and then defining offsets by hand..

I forgot to ask, what hex editor would you tend to use? Trying to find something useful with bookmarks/mapping tools and such.


----------



## OneB1t

its not using informations about table offset because i dont know that its there at time of creation and now im just too lazy to rewrite it as its working without issues


----------



## Ized

Understood


----------



## gupsterg

I think I've sussed out what is going on RE VID change with default GPU clock rise in rom (see post 152).

This was happening due to DPM 7 being EVV ie not fixing a voltage via the six tables. I'm also taking the view after looking at this that when people state my card only need x mv to reach x speed people maybe comparing varying voltages and not like for like.

For example all cards from factory are EVV (Electronic Variable Voltage), other than DPM 0. Now lets say a comparative is done where one card has default GPU clock of 1000 in rom and another has 1080, even if leakage id same (ASIC Quality) I think the VID changes like I was seeing in my tests. I was only changing default GPU clocks in my rom and nothing else.

Stilts app is calculating VID the same way the driver / rom is.

Stilts app / driver / rom disregard GPU core voltage offset in VoltageObjectInfo section of a rom for VID calculation / setting IMO .

This VID change was then making range of voltage ie min / max incorrect for the default 1100 / 1500 clocked rom (3dMark graphics test 1 looped for test). How I finally sorted this rom was by fixing DPM 7 voltage. I checked what max VDDC I got when using factory rom. This has GPU 1030 thus VID is1.24375v then clocked it via MSI AB to 1100 / 1500 with 44mv offset, this showed max VDDC 1.266 in MSI AB graph.

Next modded factory rom to 1100 / 1500 set DPM 7 to 1268 (1.26875v) as this rom has no GPU core voltage offset but uses the one programmed in voltage control chip (IR3567B), 31.25mv in my case. So calculated voltage is then 1.26875v + 0.03125 = 1.30000v. I did go







, but then I looked at what max VDDC I get with unmodified factory rom with default clock of 1030 / 1325 this is 1.242v in MSI AB. As that shows VID 1.24375v, then add the 0.03125v (offset in chip) = 1.27500v. Like stated before in this thread 1.266 / 1.242 in MSI AB are peak VDDC usually reading is about 1.148 to 1.172v.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Interesting ! I may have to delve and see if I can adjust the fan setting for my 295X2 pertaining to the VRM Fan so that it runs faster as the VRM's do get toasty . Though I am no wizard with this type of BIOS editing so will have to see lol. Also is it possible to allow for manual fan control through AB ? May have to ask Mr OP to help on this occasion


----------



## Unknownm

Thanks for the post! Subscribed

Very useful for memory strap speeds. Explains why 1505Mhz causes red screen but 1500Mhz is stable


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> May have to ask Mr OP to help on this occasion


No worries







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Thanks for the post! Subscribed


No worries








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Very useful for memory strap speeds.


Indeed good info and originally stated by the Stilt in his MLU build thread, I gotta admit reading his posts here and other places have been enlightening.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Explains why 1505Mhz causes red screen but 1500Mhz is stable


I may and may not be able to answer this but will have a go, are you using stock rom or changed timings?

If stock rom, perhaps your card can't do 1505MHz. If changed timings for that strap the timings might be too tight.

Does a value of say between 1501-1504 work? or slightly higher than 1505, say 1506-1510?

To all subscribers, sorry for delay in updates to post 1 RE TDP / TDC / MPDL but sort of getting there on info and should be up soon. Been a bit snowed with my own testing and other things.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested this VDDCI edit yesterday and can confirm it works:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it might as well end up in your first post when you have time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Will try to fit it in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , was looking at that only yesterday (LOL), thanks for testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Was going to add this to post 1 Ized *but* found something new! by VDDCI is also a RAM Freq ref, at present we / hawaiireader is not changing it! but it does change in stock roms when ram freq raised.

Here is crop of my factory Vapor-X 290X STD rom and OC edition powerplay, view turquoise boxed hex and text..


----------



## Ized

Good job









If I am reading the driver code correctly (probably not...) the 08 FF 01 (switched to 01 FF 08 converts to 130824 decimal) nearby could be a min freq.


----------



## gupsterg

08FF switched is FF08, convert hex to dec, FF08 is 65288.

The 08 FF is the fused based / EVV voltage element of SCLK VDDC dependency table (GPU Freq. Table in HawaiiReader).

You have GPU freq then fused based / EVV voltage after.

Change DPM 7 in GPU Freq. Table in HawaiiReader to a voltage you want and you will see the 08FF change to fixed voltage.

The 01 & 08 around RAM Freq / VDDCI I have no idea what they are







.


----------



## Ized

(Beside your light blue highlighted area?)


----------



## gupsterg

Yes.

That is not a fully marked powerplay table, I kept it like that way for my own ref







.

Asder00 states for the VDDCI hex values:-
Quote:


> "VDDCI is the I/O bus voltage (between memory and GPU core) and comes from the PCI-Express slot."


So on that basis I think why there is maximum ram freq by the VDDCI hex values is to set max frequency of ram.

This would be why in stock roms as max ram freq rise that value changes.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Interesting news for sure and exciting discovery ! A big thanks to Gup for all his work and his continued testing which I am hoping I am helping with thus far !


----------



## gupsterg

No worries E!







, your just fueling my new addiction! LOL .

I gotta really find time to update post 1 with some past info and current (plus our escapades with your 295X2!) but time is the one thing I never seem to find! LOL


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries E!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , your just fueling my new addiction! LOL .
> 
> I gotta really find time to update post 1 with some past info and current (plus our escapades with your 295X2!) but time is the one thing I never seem to find! LOL


This type of addiction is all good and it has been interesting working with you with my 295X2 in order to bring others here a better BIOS  I look forward to the updates to post one bud but I completely get you with the time thing haha.


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Interesting news for sure and exciting discovery ! A big thanks to Gup for all his work and his continued testing which I am hoping I am helping with thus far !


Yup he is definitely doing a great job of managing everything and of course finding stuff too


----------



## gupsterg

Cheer E & Ized for the kind comments,







.

In my eyes everyone who has and is getting involved deserves a major big thanks as well, it was such a rush when in the guru3d thread a lot of this was going on.

Oneb1t & DDSZ made the rom editing so much more accessible for many and does have good support for many roms.

Yes I'm taking the time to manage this on here, but none of it was possible without all the people in the credits in post 1; plus members getting involved in tests here and guru3d.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheer E & Ized for the kind comments,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> In my eyes everyone who has and is getting involved deserves a major big thanks as well, it was such a rush when in the guru3d thread a lot of this was going on.
> 
> Oneb1t & DDSZ made the rom editing so much more accessible for many and does have good support for many roms.
> 
> Yes I'm taking the time to manage this on here, but none of it was possible without all the people in the credits in post 1; plus members getting involved in tests here and guru3d.


More than happy to donate my 295X2 for testing, after all once finalized we all get a much better BIOS than the stock experience in my book


----------



## gupsterg

For subscribers on 21/08/15 post 1 was restructured plus some new info in some sections. Memory interface voltage edit and frequency edit was also added. The frequency matched to say a upped RAM frequency has not yielded a benefit in benchmark. I tested 3dmark only, but something like the RAM benchmarks that Lard posted may show an improvement. I'm doing this edit in roms as factory OC roms and Stilts MLU roms where RAM frequency is higher than stock that section is edited to match.

On 23/0/15 post 1 includes supported RAM size editing, I've noted in another thread people requesting a 8GB RAM supporting rom of a modded 4GB one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> More than happy to donate my 295X2 for testing, after all once finalized we all get a much better BIOS than the stock experience in my book


Should be able to send you a tighter ram timings rom today so you can do some testing late afternoon







.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> For subscribers on 21/08/15 post 1 was restructured plus some new info in some sections. Memory interface voltage edit and frequency edit was also added. The frequency matched to say a upped RAM frequency has not yielded a benefit in benchmark. I tested 3dmark only, but something like the RAM benchmarks that Lard posted may show an improvement. I'm doing this edit in roms as factory OC roms and Stilts MLU roms where RAM frequency is higher than stock that section is edited to match.
> 
> On 23/0/15 post 1 includes supported RAM size editing, I've noted in another thread people requesting a 8GB RAM supporting rom of a modded 4GB one.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> More than happy to donate my 295X2 for testing, after all once finalized we all get a much better BIOS than the stock experience in my book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be able to send you a tighter ram timings rom today so you can do some testing late afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Fantastic , all coming together nicely.


----------



## julienberthier

Hello all !

first, my rig:
amd fx9590, gb 990fxa-ud3, 16Gb ddr3, asus 290x 4Gb, Seasonic 1Kw
win 10 pro, latest gpu+chipset drivers...

hawaii bios reader 2.0.5670.39981
atiflash 271
gpu-z 085

i've followed the how-to to flash my 290x:
-save gpu bios with gpu-z
-copy-paste for a copy
-hawaii bios reader to mod the bios file
-atiflash to flash the gpu with modded file

Freq mod is ok, but 2d voltage is not... it is still at 0.960v... I would like to up it a little... Somebody know how to do ???

tks for all


----------



## OneB1t

Send picture from hawaireader


----------



## julienberthier

Thanks you !

I'll send you that asap


----------



## julienberthier

here are









the original one:


the modded one:


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julienberthier*
> 
> here are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the original one:
> 
> 
> the modded one:


Sorry if I'm sneaking In here but I say it once again the voltage table is the wrong thing to mod if you want to change voltages. You need to change the dpm0 (all of them) in order to change idle voltages and you still have that one at 968. There are also 4 more dpm 0 under the limit tables


----------



## julienberthier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Sorry if I'm sneaking In here but I say it once again the voltage table is the wrong thing to mod if you want to change voltages.
> 
> 1) You need to change the dpm0 (all of them) in order to change idle voltages and you still have that one at 968.
> 2) There are also 4 more dpm 0 under the limit tables


Thanks you for your answer !










1) i'm a noob for tweaking 290x, how to do this ?
i've check the default voltage with evvg1 decoder, it says 1.25v:


2) can you explain to me how to fix it, please ?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey guys,

I need of a Stock XFX BIOS for 295X2, 1 for Master and 1 for Slave. Can anyone supply me with that ? '

Cheers.

E


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julienberthier*
> 
> Thanks you for your answer !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) i'm a noob for tweaking 290x, how to do this ?
> i've check the default voltage with evvg1 decoder, it says 1.25v:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) can you explain to me how to fix it, please ?


Stilts app shows DPM 7 voltage only.

I have added image and information to post 1 under heading GPU Voltage adjustment > Setting / editing GPU core voltages in the 6 tables

That section now explains purpose of Stilts app for setting DPM 7 voltage.

As in earlier post you stated you wish to change 2D voltage ie DPM 0 there is an example in that section how to set it.


----------



## julienberthier

Thanks for all !!

i've changed the 6 dpm0 voltage (1000mV), it's works !!!

...but it don't fix the "artefacts" in 2d :


i will up a little vddci, to see ...

vddci at 1025mV, and the "artefacts" are still here in 2d, althrough all works fine in 3d :/

Any idea ?


----------



## generaleramon

Hello.i'm editing a 390x bios, is the first time i use a hex editor and i don't know where the vddci voltage is located.
The bios is "290X_NOMOD_STOCK_V1.7.rom" from Insan1ty.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Hello.i'm editing a 390x bios, is the first time i use a hex editor and i don't know where the vddci voltage is located.
> The bios is "290X_NOMOD_STOCK_V1.7.rom" from Insan1ty.


How much vddci do you want? stock? 1.000v?


----------



## generaleramon

0.95v . I can do -100mv (from 1.0v-290x or 1.03v-390x)and i want to try a lower value. Thanks

Is possible to edit the frequency scaling? At 30-40% load the gpu run around 800-900mhz , this things are bios or driver related? Maybe changing frequency on dpm 4-5-6?


----------



## generaleramon

Done by myself.
VDDCI 0B 04 HEX swap = 04 0B HEX to DEC = 1035 VALUE = 1.035v

Thanks


----------



## gupsterg

Glad you sorted it.

Post 1 does have the information, under heading *Memory Interface voltage (VDDCI) and RAM frequency editing*.


----------



## MrCray

Any body have moded 6200 bios for asus r9290-dc2oc-4gd5 (hard locked)?


----------



## gupsterg

What is hardlocked?


----------



## MrCray

It`s not unlock able to 290X (HW lock).


----------



## Agareth

Is it possible to make reference 290x to stop fans in idle state with bios editing?


----------



## JooTheNoo

Welcome. I'm a noob and I hope that I won't make you mad. I need some help
My DCUII slowing down so I think undervloting is what I need. I tried to do it in MSI AB but when doing it I got blackscreen when GPU is going IDLE. So I think I need to slow down core MHz & lower voltage in DPM6,7- in best case scenario without touching memory MHz.

In hawaii bios reader I have nice voltage table but as I understood I should not touch it, I don't even understand what that all voltage as resposible for.

1. I run EVVG1decoder -> showing me 1.25V DPM7
2. I want to lower it 75mV so I put in HawaiibiosReader 1150 in all DPM7 position, and change MHz to 920
3. I lower DPM6 same method but lower voltage so I put 1125 in all DPM6 position and 900MHz
4. But how do I know DPM5,4.... voltage are less than 1125mV
5. As I understand It will sadly affect memory too so I need to lower MHz memory too.

Did I understood correctly?


----------



## OneB1t

this is base settings

DPM1 = 516MHz - 1.01875V
DPM2 = 727MHz - 1.05000V
DPM3 = 840MHz - 1.07500V
DPM4 = 890MHz - 1.10000V
DPM5 = 936MHz - 1.12500V
DPM6 = 977MHz - 1.18750V
DPM7 = 1000MHz - 1.21250V

4. see my table (add 40mv to each field to get in to your card levels)
5. yes

so for you this table looks like this

DPM1 = 516MHz - 1.05875V
DPM2 = 727MHz - 1.09000V
DPM3 = 840MHz - 1.11500V
DPM4 = 890MHz - 1.14000V
DPM5 = 936MHz - 1.16500V
DPM6 = 977MHz - 1.22750V
DPM7 = 1000MHz - 1.2500V


----------



## oaijsdoias

is it possible to lower UVD voltage and/or clocks?
it's ridiculous

at default clocks power consumption increases about 40W over idle while playing a movie!!
if i lock the clocks at 300 / 150 via software, power consumption increase is 10W only


----------



## OneB1t

nope







i hate that too and one of reasons to mess with 290X bios was to make it less power hungry in 2D/dual monitors/video playback


----------



## JooTheNoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> this is base settings
> 
> ....


Thank you.
So ...
now do I have to set volatage in the table in all six places? http://cdn.overclock.net/7/7e/7e3f1c9d_Voltagesetting.jpeg

It sound wrong a little...
Setting same voltage in mem vs GPU?


----------



## PRSCU24

Yup you can do that.
Mine is ok at 1040/1300 with those (got rid of the 25MV offset). Allows me to quiet my reference card.

You need to fill the six tables (those two from the powerplay tabs + the four ones from the Limt Tables tab) with the same voltage values though.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrCray*
> 
> It`s not unlock able to 290X (HW lock).


If it is hardware locked ie you ran tests as per in this thread Link:- http://www.overclock.net/t/1567179/activation-of-cores-in-hawaii-tonga-and-fiji-unlockability-tester-ver-1-6-and-atomtool

Then bios editing will not unlock your card from 290 to 290X.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agareth*
> 
> Is it possible to make reference 290x to stop fans in idle state with bios editing?


I currently think it is a hardware feature, my Vapor-X 290X supports the 2 outer fans switching off at low loads / temps. When I compared my rom with a 290X I could not see any difference in command tables and the data tables which differed where those things which we know what they do. Most data tables were identical.

I keep asking in varying threads where people flash to a 390/X rom do their fans stop but no one has given information. I haven't flashed my card with one as custom PCB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> this is base settings
> 
> DPM1 = 516MHz - 1.01875V
> DPM2 = 727MHz - 1.05000V
> DPM3 = 840MHz - 1.07500V
> DPM4 = 890MHz - 1.10000V
> DPM5 = 936MHz - 1.12500V
> DPM6 = 977MHz - 1.18750V
> DPM7 = 1000MHz - 1.21250V
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4. see my table (add 40mv to each field to get in to your card levels)
> 5. yes
> 
> so for you this table looks like this
> 
> DPM1 = 516MHz - 1.05875V
> DPM2 = 727MHz - 1.09000V
> DPM3 = 840MHz - 1.11500V
> DPM4 = 890MHz - 1.14000V
> DPM5 = 936MHz - 1.16500V
> DPM6 = 977MHz - 1.22750V
> DPM7 = 1000MHz - 1.2500V


The base voltages you and I highlight (in post 1) are example ones The Stilt gave us.

They are not what each owner may have.

From the info I have and what I understand is that for a leakage ID (ASIC quality) plus other characteristics voltages per DPM are calculated (can not state other characteristics







).

Also default GPU clock for highest DPM is used by driver to calculate voltage when under EVV mode, this is why Stilt made the VID app







. This was why I had the results I did in post 152 of this thread







.

Would be great if his app would give the other default DPM VIDs.

Recently a ROM I've been using I just set DPM 0 & 7 to what I want and leave rest at EVV. Results are same from what I saw when trying to set DPM 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 all static.

If for example say DPM 2 has GPU frequency of 799MHz and DPM 1 has 516MHz and I set static voltage of x amount I wasn't seeing it in MSI AB for those frequencies or frequencies within the range of those. It's like the driver / powertune is still doing it's own calculations for what it thinks it should be.

What is labelled as the voltage table in HawaiiReader is like a database for what a low to high leakage asic's default VID would be per DPM state, like you were thinking before when discussing this on Guru3D thread







. What that section still does I have not gained any info and why I think that section has no effect is due to the other calcs going on to set VID per DPM.


----------



## cyraxus

Hi guys.. İs there any instructions for change to gpu name? i want to change my 290x gpu name to 390x. is it possible?

Thanks..


----------



## tredfx

Hello, sorry for my English, he spoke only Italian or Spanish. I need help to modify the voltage in this rom https://www.dropbox.com/s/js9to6xk6br032c/edit.rom?dl=0 you want to put +50 mv, I apologize but I fail more than try







. If anyone would be so kind as to make a video made would greatly appreciate it, not oppresses. Thank you


----------



## Berkeley

Hello everyone, my first post here. English is not my native language and i hope u will excuse my mistakes.

First of all, big thanks to gupsterg and every one who helped to explore the Hawaii Bios and programmed the BiosReader. I started to follow u guys since the guru3D 390x Bios Thread and it helped me a lot!

Now i will tell u what i have learned by editing my R9 290 bios and playing with some other bios as well. I will try to make it as short as possible but i am afraid it will be long.
Till now i tried to change almost everything that is possible, with success. Now my bios is almost "perfect".

I discovered bit by bit how the Hawaii bios is working and how the voltages are applied (and flashed my bios almost 100 times if not 1000)

First of all, something in the GPU says to apply Memory and GPU frequencies for several load-states of the GPU (till now, we cant change or affect this, the GPU applies the clock automatically BUT if we could, this would resolve the fluctuating clock on Video playback etc.)
Next, for every automatically applied clock (wich are in the GPU and MEM Tables and can be edit) the Voltage of the accompanying DPM will be applied (the Mem Clock has only 3 states while the GPU clock can vary between a wide range).
BUT! there is a rule. First the bios applies the voltage of Mem Table and than within this DPM-State the possible GPU voltage will be applied. This is also the reason why the Mem Clock in the Mem Table is always 1250Mhz by default (except DPM0).
Example: if Mem Table DPM 1-7 has 1250Mhz and the BIOS will apply 1250Mhz Mem frequency automatically (on Games or Video) then the GPU Table DPM voltages can also fluctuate between DPM 1-7 depending on GPU-Frequencies.
But if only the Mem Table DPM 7 has 1250 Mhz (or the highest Mem Mhz) but the other DPM 1-6 not (lower then 1250), the BIOS will also apply 1250Mhz Mem or max freq automatically (on Game or Video) but in this case the GPU Clock DPM cant be lower than DPM 7 and jumps automatically to DPM 7 voltage although the GPU Clock for instance is only 300-500 Mhz (in my case i had 1500mhz in DPM7 and the voltage always jumped between 0,78v and 1,255v which annoyed me)

It means that, if your MEM DPM 6+7 has 1250mhz as max clock, your GPU DPM can also vary between DPM 6+7 depending an GPU Clock. If you have your MEM max clock on DPM 4-7, your GPU DPM can vary between DPM 4-7 depending on GPU Clock.

*How i solved this:*

First of all, i had to find out the minimum voltage for DRAM target clock of 1480Mhz (i also played with the straps and took the strap of 1126-1250 for my 1480 clock since it had better performance than the stilt strap on max clock of 1420Mhz). For me the Mem min was around 1,150v and i give some extra volts for safety so now it is at 1,175v.
Then i tested the GPU frequencies for my chosen voltages, u can see in my Screenshots (good indicator for testing mem+gpu freq/voltage is 3DMark FireStrike and Battlefied4 on Manlte).
You can test each DPM State separately by clocking the GPU+MEM in the desired DPM State (also with the original Bios). For instance, if i set the GPU Freq between 1071 and 1120 and my memory to 1480, on full load my GPU only can reach DPM6 with max 1,25v. If i set the GPU Freq between 663-950 and Mem freq under or to 1000mhz, my GPU can max reach DPM2 with max 1,10v. But the Same GPU Freq (663-950) with Mem Clock above 1000 to 1480 will give me DPM3 1,175 voltage.
You can log your Voltage with GPUz while doing the GPUz Render Test, because it will give u only a small and almost constant voltage drop compared to games or other heavy loads.

How to understand my voltage and to set the right Voltage in the GPU Freq Table (my Bios example):

DPM0 -> 300mhz -> 0-300mhz = 0,793v
DPM1 -> 662mhz -> 301-662mhz = 0,900v
DPM2 -> 950mhz -> 663-950mhz = 1,100v
DPM3 -> 1020mhz -> 951-1020mhz = 1,175v
DPM4 -> 1045mhz -> 1021-1045mhz = 1,200v
DPM5 -> 1070mhz -> 1046-1070mhz = 1,225v
DPM6 -> 1120mhz -> 1071-1120mhz = 1,250v
DPM7 -> 1140mhz -> 1121-1140mhz = 1,287v

together with my Mem Freq Table it means:

If the Mem Frequency goes automatically to 1000Mhz, the whole BIOS DPM can vary between 0,793v and 1,100v depending on the GPU Clock. I the Mem Frequency goes automatically to 1480Mhz, the whole BIOS DPM can vary between 1,175v and 1,287v, depending on the GPU Clock.

For me it works 100% without any issues and problems. I hope i can help u guys like u all helped me to understand the bios. My voltage is still fluctuating because the GPU automatically applies 1480Mhz Mem clock on several load-stats but now only between 0,78v and 1,14v, while browsing, video etc. (and not between 0,78 and 1,25v anymore because i had 1480mhz Mem only at DPM7).

This is how my GPU performs in FireStrike with 15.8 Beta:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5892195 (Result Win8.1)
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5921244 (Result Win10)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PRSCU24

Thanks for those really useful tips. You've allowed me to pursue my "perfect bios" dream a little further. How did you come up with the 260W TDP/Power Limit numbers though ? Is it supposed to replace the power control slider in Overdrive ? Oh and btw what is the utility of the Voltage Table on the right ? Did you edit it too ?


----------



## Berkeley

Exactly, the TDP/PowerLimit of 260W should just replace the "Power Limit" in CCC or MSI AB. I just gave an extra of 25% to the default 208W since it limits otherwise.
The Voltage Table on the right i didnt use at all. It has no impact on the manually set voltages. As far as i know this Table is just for the internal automatic calculation of voltages based on the asic.

Also maybe interesting to know how i started to find the approximate voltages of the other DPMs 1-6 (like i described in my fist post).
Fist, i found the DPM7 voltage with the tool of Stilt (it was 1,225v). Then i started GPUz Render Test and lowered the GPU Frequency (on the fly) to DPM6 and noted the drop (it was 0,025v -> DPM6=1,200v). Then i did the same to DPM5 to DPM1 and calculated the approximate voltages by this way (this helped me also to find the min voltage for memory)

Next , i knew that for 1480mhz Mem i need 1,175v, and for max GPU freq i need 1,287v ---> so this was my "3D" range. I found the max GPU freq for 1,175v which was 1020mhz. Now i made just my custom DPM states.This means, that if i am playing or doing 3D (while my memory is at 1480mhz) my voltage can vary between 1,175v and 1,287v depending on the GPU freq.


----------



## fyzzz

@BerkeleyThank you so much for this testing. This solved alot of issues for me. I can run high memory clock now without putting silly voltages through the card, because the problem i had before was that the idle voltage was to low for that memory clock and therefore it crashed, but this solves this problem. Also it is nice that the voltage stays under control when watching videos.


----------



## fyzzz

Here is what i did to a tri-x bios and it works flawlessly! Low idle voltage during idle and video playback and then the high voltage and high frequencies kicks in while under gaming. Card is under water.
At Idle:

At load (didn't run the test a long time just wanted to show the voltage)

And finally the hawaii bios reader values:

I will maybe play around with voltage a bit more later, but happy with this so far. I also can get 1200+ stable and thinking about doing that, but voltage jump from 1180 to 1200 doesn't seem worth it to me. But the card is under water so temps are no problem, will have to think about it.


----------



## JooTheNoo

For me problem was heating hard drive, VRM and noise,
GPU-Z -> 1GHz, 120-140W (power IN), ~1,065V VDDC









Thank you all for help


----------



## Meistrup

Hi guys i could really need your help with a bios










i got a powercolor 290x PCS+ running 1050 Core and 1350 Memory

card with +50mv standard

Ive been having a lot of problems with black screning unless i add +50mv more in saphire trixx...









Could some of you help me edit the bios and add those +50mv

and edit the clocks so its only running 1000 core and 1250 memmory for lower temperatures

OriginalBiosPowercolour290x.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## Berkeley

There is a bios switch on your card (2 bioses). Switch the bios please and test it first, whether the black-screens still exist. For a few friends this solved the problem.


----------



## Meistrup

Hi thx for the suggestion







but sadly i have all ready tried both bioses m8


----------



## Berkeley

Oh, ok. I will try to help u as soon as i come home.


----------



## nX3NTY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meistrup*
> 
> Hi guys i could really need your help with a bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got a powercolor 290x PCS+ running 1050 Core and 1350 Memory
> 
> card with +50mv standard
> 
> Ive been having a lot of problems with black screning unless i add +50mv more in saphire trixx...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could some of you help me edit the bios and add those +50mv
> 
> and edit the clocks so its only running 1000 core and 1250 memmory for lower temperatures
> 
> OriginalBiosPowercolour290x.zip 99k .zip file


I haven't edited the voltages but I lowers the clock to 1000MHz core and 1250MHz memory like you wish. You shouldn't need to add +50mV because of this, lowering clock means your card should be stable at your card current voltage.

powercolor290x.zip 97k .zip file


----------



## Berkeley

@Meistrup
Ok, u can also try this both. I have edited the fancuve, your card should be quieter now. Clocks are stock except the MemClock2 which is 1000mhz. This should resolve the blackscreens and u can use 1350mhz in games.

First u test ModBiosPC290X1. If this one has no blackscreen issues, perfect.

ModBiosPC290X1.zip 99k .zip file


If there are issues, u can test ModBiosPC290X2.

ModBiosPC290X2.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## generaleramon

Is possible that the gpu is ~5° hotter(63-64° vs 58-59° Dirt rally) gaming with 1350mhz vram? Same bios but with different mem clock. Maybe more stress on ROP/Shaders not bottlenecked by the memory interface? Or simply the memory interface heat up the gpu?


----------



## Berkeley

Yes possible. Maybe a mix of both.


----------



## generaleramon

http://cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/AMD-Hawaii-GPU.jpg
Memory interface use a small area of the die. A simple linear increase in power consumption(only clock) heat up the gpu by 5°? Is a lot of power! I need to do +25/50mv on the core to have that temp. Maybe the temp sensor is located near the mem controller on the die? Just thinking


----------



## Meistrup

*Berkeley

nX3NTY

fyzzz*

And all others You guys Are awesome









really happy you all wanna help this card

those black screens are driving me crazy









i will try thge different bios and report back

again thx this Forum are really nice


----------



## gupsterg

@berkley and @fyzzz

Many thanks for your information and share on testing guys







.

I did quick test by editing my bios, MEM Clock 2 by default is 1250MHz and MEM Clock 1 I set as 1475MHz , I changed MEM Freq. Table DPM 1 & 2 to 1250MHz. Now when I run say youtube in browser I get 1250MHz as RAM frequency and 1475MHz when run GPU-Z Render test.

The problem I still have is that when running youtube in browser my GPU still hit 1090MHz thus voltage go to highest set, I even switched off hardware acceleration in Firefox and still GPU hit 1090MHz.

Any thoughts on this?


Spoiler: My bios in HawaiiReader, left image before change and right after







Once get this sussed will add this info to post 1







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berkeley*
> 
> It has no impact on the manually set voltages. As far as i know this Table is just for the internal automatic calculation of voltages based on the asic.


Yes, this is the info I got and posted a few posts back.


----------



## Berkeley

@gupsterg & Meistrup
u are welcome!

I am using Opera (with HW-acceleration on) here and mem clock still fluctuating but gpu fluctuates only 300-400.
By pure accident i have tried Firefox recently and was shocked. Even with HW-accel off gpu clock was almost every time at 100%.


----------



## Unknownm

Question!

Could I set the BIOS to always run 3d clocks even when idle on desktop?

Same idea like K-boost for Nvidia. Enable K-boost ran my 660 ti in full speed no matter what I was doing, Yes I don't care about temps and power saving... I would love to have both my AMD cards running 3d clocks all the time instead of downclocking

Thanks


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berkeley*
> 
> I am using Opera (with HW-acceleration on) here and mem clock still fluctuating but gpu fluctuates only 300-400. By pure accident i have tried Firefox recently and was shocked. Even with HW-accel off gpu clock was almost every time at 100%.


Cheers for information!







, will try Opera and Chrome







.

Not a huge issue as my gaming rig I rarely use for browsing / video playback, but was curious.

Currently I believe MEM Clock 2 if matched in MEM Freq. Table DPM 1 & 2 then you get that for windows use when higher frequency RAM required / driver determine, rather than the higher DPMs frequencies. Have you tested if we don't match it in DPM 2 it still work? and what about other DPMs say 3, 4, 5, 6?


----------



## Berkeley

@Unknownm: yes of course u can. I didnt tried it but it should work stable.

@gupsterg
The problem is, that the mem frequency (and gpu freq) is calculated by any load-states of the GPU. And we cant manipulate how the load-states are affecting the frequencies. So the mem freq is alway jumping between Mem Clock 1, 2, 3 (and thereby also alway the DMP-States)

I already tried to set Mem Clock 2 only in DPM1. The result was that the mem freq is more often jumped to Mem Clock 3 (and also the voltage) while windows/browsing/youtube.

But if i use the Mem Clock 2 for instance also in DPM 1,2,3,4,5 it gives me the same result as i would only set the Mem Clock 2 in DPM 1 and 2. The mem freq jumped just as often as in case of Mem Clock 2 in DPM 1,2,3,4,5.

I also guess that the most important DPM-States for Mem Clock 2 (windows/browsing/youtube) are DMP1+2. Did u mean that?

I also was able to lower my Mem Clock 1 voltage (1480mhz) to 1100v. Remember, i have the strapping of 1126-1250 for clock of 1480mhz. This led me to the conclusion, that high memory freq doesnt need high voltages at all and all the black-screen issues are caused either by product failure or by insufficient voltages at lower DPM States.


Spoiler: My Bios in HawaiiReader


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berkeley*
> 
> The problem is, that the mem frequency (and gpu freq) is calculated by any load-states of the GPU. And we cant manipulate how the load-states are affecting the frequencies. So the mem freq is alway jumping between Mem Clock 1, 2, 3 (and thereby also alway the DMP-States)
> 
> I already tried to set Mem Clock 2 only in DPM1. The result was that the mem freq is more often jumped to Mem Clock 3 (and also the voltage) while windows/browsing/youtube.
> 
> But if i use the Mem Clock 2 for instance also in DPM 1,2,3,4,5 it gives me the same result as i would only set the Mem Clock 2 in DPM 1 and 2. The mem freq jumped just as often as in case of Mem Clock 2 in DPM 1,2,3,4,5.
> 
> I also guess that the most important DPM-States for Mem Clock 2 (windows/browsing/youtube) are DMP1+2. Did u mean that?


Yes I did mean that







, again thank you very much for sharing your testing, definitely saved me some time!







. Very good to see testing done so well and methodically!







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berkeley*
> 
> I also was able to lower my Mem Clock 1 voltage (1480mhz) to 1100v. Remember, i have the strapping of 1126-1250 for clock of 1480mhz. This led me to the conclusion, that high memory freq doesnt need high voltages at all and all the black-screen issues are caused either by product failure or by insufficient voltages at lower DPM States.


Thanks







, few posts back I also tested the 1126-1250 timings in 1376-1500MHz strap as Stilts timings were too tight for that strap and the stock 1250MHz timings in 1500MHz strap gave improved results over having ram at lower freq with Stilts timings.


----------



## fyzzz

I have recently had some fun with the 390 bios. I put in the 1126-1250 timings into my 1501-1625 strap and played around with some voltages. Here is the Hawaii bios reader settings:

Running perfectly stable and fine. Performance then? you may ask. Well i got shocked and surprised by the performance increase i got. I got 10! points less in valley with 1175/1625 modded 390 bios vs 1260/1625 stock 290 bios...
Here is also a firestrike link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8571380?. This bios also outperforms stock 390 bios at 1200/1700...time to increase the frequencies some more and have some fun







.
.


----------



## Berkeley

This is a very nice result and a very nice increase! With my modified original 290 bios on 1175/1480 i get about 570 GPU points less, which is not just a little.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8571646

Do u use an original 390 bios or the modified 390X for 290 from the "R9 390X BIOS for R9 290/290X" thread?

I want also to play around with the 390 bios. But i want to use the original bios from a XFX DD 390 card since it has identical reference design and my card is not unlockable. I will ask in the "[Official] AMD R9 390/390X Owners Club" thread since there are some owners of this card. Maybe anyone here has also the original XFX DD 390 bios and could upload it. I would appreciate it.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berkeley*
> 
> This is a very nice result and a very nice increase! With my modified original 290 bios on 1175/1480 i get about 570 GPU points less, which is not just a little.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8571646
> 
> Do u use an original 390 bios or the modified 390X for 290 from the "R9 390X BIOS for R9 290/290X" thread?
> 
> I want also to play around with the 390 bios. But i want to use the original bios from a XFX DD 390 card since it has identical reference design and my card is not unlockable. I will ask in the "[Official] AMD R9 390/390X Owners Club" thread since there are some owners of this card. Maybe anyone here has also the original XFX DD 390 bios and could upload it. I would appreciate it.


I use the bios from the 390x for 290x thread, but with my own twist, i have modded the voltage table so it's like 290 stock voltage table and i have used the 290's 1126-1250 timings in the memory straps. A drawback to this bios is lower overclock ability and it seems like it's sensitive to high voltages, but it performs so well, so why not.


----------



## Berkeley

Does the 390x bios from the 390x for 290x thread work also on a locked 290? If yes, how did they managed it?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berkeley*
> 
> Does the 390x bios from the 390x for 290x thread work also on a locked 290? If yes, how did they managed it?


I think they have changed the device id, but it would work either way. I can run stock 290x/390x bios no problem and my card is not unlockable.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berkeley*
> 
> @Unknownm: yes of course u can. I didnt tried it but it should work stable.
> 
> @gupsterg
> The problem is, that the mem frequency (and gpu freq) is calculated by any load-states of the GPU. And we cant manipulate how the load-states are affecting the frequencies. So the mem freq is alway jumping between Mem Clock 1, 2, 3 (and thereby also alway the DMP-States)
> 
> I already tried to set Mem Clock 2 only in DPM1. The result was that the mem freq is more often jumped to Mem Clock 3 (and also the voltage) while windows/browsing/youtube.
> 
> But if i use the Mem Clock 2 for instance also in DPM 1,2,3,4,5 it gives me the same result as i would only set the Mem Clock 2 in DPM 1 and 2. The mem freq jumped just as often as in case of Mem Clock 2 in DPM 1,2,3,4,5.
> 
> I also guess that the most important DPM-States for Mem Clock 2 (windows/browsing/youtube) are DMP1+2. Did u mean that?
> 
> I also was able to lower my Mem Clock 1 voltage (1480mhz) to 1100v. Remember, i have the strapping of 1126-1250 for clock of 1480mhz. This led me to the conclusion, that high memory freq doesnt need high voltages at all and all the black-screen issues are caused either by product failure or by insufficient voltages at lower DPM States.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Bios in HawaiiReader


How could it be done? gotta some examples I could follow?


----------



## Berkeley

@Unknownm
You just have to open your bios with the HawaiiBiosReader and edit GPU-Clock 1-3 to the same value (e.g 1000) and MEM-Clock 1-3 to the same value (e.g. 1250).
Then save the bios and flash your card.



Spoiler: Where to find in BiosReader


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Question!
> 
> Could I set the BIOS to always run 3d clocks even when idle on desktop?
> 
> Same idea like K-boost for Nvidia. Enable K-boost ran my 660 ti in full speed no matter what I was doing, Yes I don't care about temps and power saving... I would love to have both my AMD cards running 3d clocks all the time instead of downclocking


Not ever tested this but my idea would be to change the lower GPU clocks to same value as highest ie GPU Clock 1 2 3 would be the same. Then also change DPMs in the GPU Freq table to have higher GPU frequencies.

Do the same for the 3 ram clocks and RAM Freq. table DPMs.

You'd also have to apply extra voltage to all DPMs in the six tables. The driver / powertune may still hinder clocks being higher or may not, don't know, try and post your results.


----------



## Berkeley

I didnt test this special case neither but as far as i done all my tests, the DPM States and the voltage automatically adapts to the clock. For instance, if i underclock my card in windows from 1140mhz to 1110mhz (where the DPM6 is) then automatically the DPM6 voltage will apply. I tested this with custom DPM voltage values and the original bios DPM voltage values. This is how i found the approximate voltages of each DPM state.

Therefore i guess it should be sufficient only to change the GPU Clock 1-3 and the MEM Clock 1-3.


----------



## Unknownm

NOMOD_MOD 290 BIOS


----------



## masatheboy

Has anyone have successfully edited The Stilt MLU bios files? Ive tried to edit these with Hawaii bios reader but they are 120kb vs 128kb and I think that causes problems. Ive edited fan profile with hex editor but thats all I can do with my skill level of editing roms / using hex editor. I would love to lower the voltage even more than -25mV offset. I would love to find rom with 1000/1250 -0,5mV offset or even -0,75mV and memory tweaks for elpida memory.

Next best thing would be reference bios with elpida memory tweaks so I could edit bios on my own.

Sorry for bad english if there were any typos.


----------



## PRSCU24

The size is ok, you got different sizes of bioses. I flashed a 121kb one and later made a backup of it with GPU-Z. Its size was 128kb.
As for the undervolting thingie, you can do it yourself by editing the DPM voltages in HawaiiReader. No need for a negative offset.


----------



## masatheboy

Id rather just edit offset because its a lot simpler. If someone could just point me to the right direction. Cant find the right hex with editor.


----------



## gupsterg

Which Stilt MLU are you using?

The hex code is in the VoltageObjectInfo table.

You can create tables list for rom using AtomDis, info in post 1.

Post 1 also has information relating to your request under heading *GPU Voltage adjustment* > *Finding GPU core voltage offset in a rom*.


----------



## masatheboy

Im using -25mV 1000/1250 rom.


----------



## oaijsdoias

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masatheboy*
> 
> Id rather just edit offset because its a lot simpler. If someone could just point me to the right direction. Cant find the right hex with editor.


vddc @ FF30
FC / -25mV
FB / -31.25
FA / -37.5
F9 / -43.75
F8 / -50
and so on...


----------



## masatheboy

Cheers, that will do the trick!

Edit: Running card -100mV atm. Will try to go even lower if this works for few days.


----------



## fyzzz

I think i have discovered something about the 390 bios i have put in 1350 in dpm 7 and it's seems like it blackscreen anything over 50mv, which equals to about =1400. Do you see where i'm going with this? Maybe there's some kind or limit or something?


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I think i have discovered something about the 390 bios i have put in 1350 in dpm 7 and it's seems like it blackscreen anything over 50mv, which equals to about =1400. Do you see where i'm going with this? Maybe there's some kind or limit or something?


I can go up to 1.430V and 1.450V is black screen freez.


----------



## Unknownm

I wanted to share how awesome having stock clocks as idle.

Playing Counter Strike Source with a friend in Zombie Mod server. Normally the top GPU would run 500-800Mhz depending on frame rate which is capped at 120fps. However I would get dips down to 70-80fps when 30-40 people are shooting at once (unlimited ammo).

Now that idle clocks are full stock clocks, CSS is forced to run 1040Mhz on top GPU and I've never hit under 120fps even in the same place (40 people shooting at once).

Owning 660 Ti SLi I had the exact same issue with CSS. Core would downclock to the framerate and cause the game to run slower than it should and after enabling K-boost in EVGA I always had steady framerate.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I wanted to share how awesome having stock clocks as idle...


Cheers for your test results!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berkeley*
> 
> @gupsterg & Meistrup
> u are welcome!
> 
> I am using Opera (with HW-acceleration on) here and mem clock still fluctuating but gpu fluctuates only 300-400.
> By pure accident i have tried Firefox recently and was shocked. Even with HW-accel off gpu clock was almost every time at 100%.


Solved this for Firefox / Youtube







, this also has made any websites were video adverts were playing behave as well







.


Spoiler: Screenshot of Youtube with MSI AB monitoring, HW accel off in FF with modified bios









Spoiler: stock factory vs modified factory bios







Without modifying stock bios regardless of HW accel off / on I'd get max out of GPU / voltage.

I don't know if anyone else has noted this but it has been puzzling me so thought I'd put it out there if someone knows answer. In some roms GPU Clock 1 is highest freq and 2 & 3 lower, in others I've seen GPU 3 as highest and 2 & 1 as lower. This I have also noted for MEM clocks differing in order.


----------



## gupsterg

Added some info regarding UEFI adding and device id changes to post 1.


----------



## Tassadar Lee

May I ask the atomdis? The link of that is now invalid


----------



## gupsterg

Are you trying to download it in windows?


----------



## Tassadar Lee

No I use the ubuntu.


----------



## Tassadar Lee

Ok I finished that. My bad, sorry


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







.


----------



## EMYHC

Hi guys,anyone have a copy of Asus r9 390x bios to send me?I wanna try Asus GPUtweak 2v mod on my HIS R9 390x but GPU tweak not recognize my card....


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> Hi guys,anyone have a copy of Asus r9 390x bios to send me?I wanna try Asus GPUtweak 2v mod on my HIS R9 390x but GPU tweak not recognize my card....


from jackalopeater's DCU II 390x


----------



## EMYHC

Thanks DDSZ,now i try it!


----------



## robinaish

This is a valuable thread!

I'm a new owner of a r9 290x tri-x and i found the idle noise to be too loud so i rewired the fans. (12V --> 5V : 1445 --> 450 rpm at 20%)
I was delighted to find the Hawaii Fan Editor by DDSZ.

Tinkering a bit more and, as masatheboy, i haven't understood the dpm voltages yet, so at the moment, I use: Stilt's 1000/1250 with -75mV offset and a custom fan profile.

Tanks everyone.


----------



## fat4l

Hello all








I see a lot of stuff is going on here so I wonder If anyone had a look at Ares III bios already and what can be done to get max clocks from the card ?








I can upload it if anyone is interested.


----------



## Matt-Matt

I'm very interested in this, especially if something goes horribly wrong I can get a 290(x) fairly cheap these days.

I'm watercooled, and running an offset voltage of +88mV, the reference card only allows up to +100, but ASUS cards allow for up to +200 AFAIK.
Should I push further then +88mV and flash an ASUS BIOS or just leave it at 1179/1450?


----------



## EMYHC

The Asus DCU II r9 390x bios is not good,black screen after the flash,I suppose the problem are catalyst that not recognize the card...anyone have a copy of Powercolor Devil
r9 390x bios to try?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I wonder If anyone had a look at Ares III bios already and what can be done to get max clocks from the card ?


I don't think there is any point trying a different manufacturer bios on your card. So far all the 295X2 roms I've seen differ only on clock and powerlimit values. Your ROM may differ from ref PCB 295X2 as ARE III is custom component and layout PCB.

As it has better VRM than ref 295X2 and water cooled VRM. This IMO would mean "Powerlimit" could be raised quite easily in bios, this would also mean higher PL when adjusting by OC app. This may help frequency dropping if a high OC is doing that.

ROM may already have upped PL in bios, not viewed an ARES III rom before.

If your happy to upload master & slave roms I can add tighter timings as per guide in post 1 and that may increase performance for clocks you already gain on RAM.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I don't think there is any point trying a different manufacturer bios on your card. So far all the 295X2 roms I've seen differ only on clock and powerlimit values. Your ROM may differ from ref PCB 295X2 as ARE III is custom component and layout PCB.
> 
> As it has better VRM than ref 295X2 and water cooled VRM. This IMO would mean "Powerlimit" could be raised quite easily in bios, this would also mean higher PL when adjusting by OC app. This may help frequency dropping if a high OC is doing that.
> 
> ROM may already have upped PL in bios, not viewed an ARES III rom before.
> 
> If your happy to upload master & slave roms I can add tighter timings as per guide in post 1 and that may increase performance for clocks you already gain on RAM.


No I'm not trying to use other manufacturer's bios.
What I'm curious about is if modifying my bios(Ares 3) in any way could help in overclocking of the cores/mems.
Here is Asus Ares III bios, master and slave. Original name was: Hawaii.rom for both bioses.
http://rapidgator.net/file/589e7281f38fe145bc717774e63c5029/Asus_Ares_3_Bios.rar.html

My asic quality is 79.5% and 78.3%, gpu1 and gpu2.
Overclocking wise, they are clocking +- the same.
If I add +200mV in Trixx, I experience no artifacts while the cores are at 1200MHz. If I try to go higher, artifacts appear. To me this is pretty poor don't you think considering it's "big and awesome Ares 3 lol".
With + 200mV, the load voltage is about ~1.35V for GPU1 and ~1.38V for GPU2.

Temps stock: cores 40-42C, vrms 41C, load-unigine heaven.
Temps +200mV: cores 50-55C, vrms 60-65C, load-unigine heaven.

*1.* What is the max "safe" 24/7-gaming voltage for these cards(290X) under water?
*2.* I can also change AUX voltage, +100mV. What is it for ? Does it help in any way?
*3.* How is memory overclocking tied with the core OC? I read some stuff that it should go in some "ratio" or something.

Btw, EVV decoder reports:
Bus3: Hawaii=1.19375v / 1030MHz(DPM7) / 0x32D (Lkg)
Bus4: Hawaii=1.225v / 1030MHz(DPM7) / 0x321 (Lkg)

Thank you!


----------



## EMYHC

I use HIS Iturbo 1.6.6 for my His r9 390x;i add +400 mv and obtain 1.398 volts...1230 core clock 1700 memory clock
Anyone knows a method to raise over 1.40 volt?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> I use HIS Iturbo 1.6.6 for my His r9 390x;i add +400 mv and obtain 1.398 volts...1230 core clock 1700 memory clock
> Anyone knows a method to raise over 1.40 volt?


could u upload this utility pls ? I can't find 1.6.6 version anywhere


----------



## EMYHC

Take this link:http://www.4shared.com/zip/6HEfDZKIce/HIS_iTurbo_v166.html:thumb:


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> Take this link:http://www.4shared.com/zip/6HEfDZKIce/HIS_iTurbo_v166.html


thanks mate !








I'm really surprised it allows +400mV lol






















Seems a lot to me rofl...


----------



## EMYHC

if you don't try,you don't know...


----------



## fat4l

Well, if I add more than +200mV, I experience blackscreening.
Even at stock Mhz, blackscreening is there.
This all is happening while having power target +50%.

If I move it to +0% then the blackscreening is NOT there.

Anyone any ideas?
Is it driver issue ? Or power delivery issue ? or ...?
(using win 7 64bit, 15.7.1 drivers)


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> *1.* What is the max "safe" 24/7-gaming voltage for these cards(290X) under water?
> *2.* I can also change AUX voltage, +100mV. What is it for ? Does it help in any way?
> *3.* How is memory overclocking tied with the core OC? I read some stuff that it should go in some "ratio" or something.


1. No idea







, IIRC The Stilt advised 1.3v for 24/7 use, search this thread via option up top for his post.

2. It's voltage to Memory Interface / IO bus between memory & GPU, can help in some cases and others not. Advise I got not to go over 1.10v ie +100mv, IIRC can blow MC and bye bye card. GPU-Z sensors page report it as VDDCI.

3. Yes I have read this as well, not had time to try. What I read stated in few places is range of 1.25 - 1.4 as ratio.

For example lets say cards "Golden ratio" is 1.36,1140/1500 may not be stable but 1140/1550 is even though they are at the same voltage.

1500 (RAM) divided by 1140 (GPU) = 1.32 as ratio
1550 (RAM) divided by 1140 (GPU) = 1.36 as ratio

I think this exercise require lots of OC testing







.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> There's one of your posts where you say the higher the clock in the rom the less the DPM7 voltage. Then you probably figured it out why its happening so my question is, is it possible to make a bios that would have for example 1200MHz on the cores, 1500MHz on mems and lets say 1.38v on the core and 1.1v on aux ?


DPM 7 voltage drops as default GPU clock rise in ROM due to calculations the driver does. I can not override this in driver/rom when DPM7 is EVV (Electronic Variable Voltage). When you set voltage for DPM7 manually in ROM and set higher default GPU clock this does not occur.

How I calculate what to set DPM 7 voltage manually for an OC gained with EVV DPM7 is:-

Rom has default GPU clock of 1030MHz so driver using ASIC quality and default GPU clock calculates VID for DPM7. Using the Stilt app I find VID for GPU is 1.19375v . Now say for 1100MHz GPU I set MSI AB to +50mv.

1.19375v + 0.05v = 1.24375

Before setting 1.24375v in ROM DPM7 I monitor what MAX voltage GPU hit for 1100MHz +50mv with EVV DPM7. Then if ROM DPM7 set to 1.24375v does not hit same MAX voltage I up it a little until it has same MAX voltage as 1100MHz +50mv with EVV DPM7.

Now you state your ROM shows +25mv in MSI AB with stock rom, this means you have a voltage offset in rom which apply to all DPM states. Therefore you would only apply 0.025v (+25mv) to above calc.

ie 1.19375v + 0.025v = 1.21875 and then the voltage offset of +25mv in rom takes it to 1.24375v

AUX voltage can be set in bios and higher than what MSI AB allow (not tested as don't wanna kill card with too much). In post 1 heading "Memory Interface / I/O bus voltage (VDDCI) (between memory and GPU core) and frequency editing" has info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> I mean will it scale and will it give the same stability results as if you set these parameters in afterburner for example ?


If you set voltage for DPM7 like stated above it is same stability as using a OC app to do it.

You can still use OC app after ROM is set to apply voltage/clocks further if you require, the voltage/clocks in ROM just become new defaults that is all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> When u put ares into system and you install afterburner or u just use GPU-z, you can see that it uses +25mV offset. I think this is the factory setting right ?


Yes, +25mv is a voltage offset factory programmed in ROM to apply to all DPMs (1 to 7). Why I think this is done this way is then they don't need a differing bios depending on ASIC quality variation. The automatic system take care of VID and +25mv is applied to all DPMs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> The idle voltage is 0.984V, with that +25mV offset. When I reset it to 0mV, it is 0.961v for both cores


Now the beauty of bios editing is you can set DPM 0 (idle voltage) lower, so high DPMs (GPU clocks) get more voltage and low don't.

Lets say you want 0.961v as idle but don't wish to edit out the global +25mv in rom, just set DPM 0 as 0.943v. Then when the global +25mv is added it equals 0.968v (droops to 0.961 in monitoring SW).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> Next question is, why if you make both bioses the same, why the final voltage on both cores differ? Because of asic quality ?


Yes, this is the case when EVV voltage is set for a DPM. ie you see 6252xx for a GPU DPM in HawaiiReader.

When set manually it overides it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> Also what is the wall for these chips? 1200MHz? I saw some ppl benching with 1300MHz so I'm a little bit confused about Ares 3 that my max is about 1200MHz.
> I'm watercooling it of course and I put a new paste + new pads there so under load I have like 40-45C only lol(same for vrms) and still hitting only 1200MHz max without artifacts. When I push more(1250MHz) the driver crashes. Is it normal ?


Silicon lottery.

Regardless of it being an Ares I suspect they only check binning to achieve what is advertised as spec for card. We'd like to think they give best binned chips but I doubt if it is feasible to test the way we would like them to.

Last to 3 questions in your PM I think I answered in my last post







.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> DPM 7 voltage drops as default GPU clock rise in ROM due to calculations the driver does. I can not override this in driver/rom when DPM7 is EVV (Electronic Variable Voltage). When you set voltage for DPM7 manually in ROM and set higher default GPU clock this does not occur.
> 
> How I calculate what to set DPM 7 voltage manually for an OC gained with EVV DPM7 is:-
> 
> Rom has default GPU clock of 1030MHz so driver using ASIC quality and default GPU clock calculates VID for DPM7. Using the Stilt app I find VID for GPU is 1.19375v . Now say for 1100MHz GPU I set MSI AB to +50mv.
> 
> 1.19375v + 0.05v = 1.24375
> 
> Before setting 1.24375v in ROM DPM7 I monitor what MAX voltage GPU hit for 1100MHz +50mv with EVV DPM7. Then if ROM DPM7 set to 1.24375v does not hit same MAX voltage I up it a little until it has same MAX voltage as 1100MHz +50mv with EVV DPM7.
> 
> Now you state your ROM shows +25mv in MSI AB with stock rom, this means you have a voltage offset in rom which apply to all DPM states. Therefore you would only apply 0.025v (+25mv) to above calc.
> 
> ie 1.19375v + 0.025v = 1.21875 and then the voltage offset of +25mv in rom takes it to 1.24375v
> 
> AUX voltage can be set in bios and higher than what MSI AB allow (not tested as don't wanna kill card with too much). In post 1 heading "Memory Interface / I/O bus voltage (VDDCI) (between memory and GPU core) and frequency editing" has info.
> If you set voltage for DPM7 like stated above it is same stability as using a OC app to do it.
> 
> You can still use OC app after ROM is set to apply voltage/clocks further if you require, the voltage/clocks in ROM just become new defaults that is all.
> Yes, +25mv is a voltage offset factory programmed in ROM to apply to all DPMs (1 to 7). Why I think this is done this way is then they don't need a differing bios depending on ASIC quality variation. The automatic system take care of VID and +25mv is applied to all DPMs.
> Now the beauty of bios editing is you can set DPM 0 (idle voltage) lower, so high DPMs (GPU clocks) get more voltage and low don't.
> 
> Lets say you want 0.961v as idle but don't wish to edit out the global +25mv in rom, just set DPM 0 as 0.943v. Then when the global +25mv is added it equals 0.968v (droops to 0.961 in monitoring SW).
> Yes, this is the case when EVV voltage is set for a DPM. ie you see 6252xx for a GPU DPM in HawaiiReader.
> 
> When set manually it overides it.
> Silicon lottery.
> 
> Regardless of it being an Ares I suspect they only check binning to achieve what is advertised as spec for card. We'd like to think they give best binned chips but I doubt if it is feasible to test the way we would like them to.
> 
> Last to 3 questions in your PM I think I answered in my last post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks








Rep+

Two more things.
1. is it possible to remove that +25mV factory offset via bios or somehow ?
2. if I add more than +200mV via OC program(this includes +25mv stock offset), I experience blackscreening in load. I tried to OC mem, non oc mem, same fo gpu. When I use power limit 0%, <200mV offset, its all ok. If I use anything else than 0%, + 200mv up, then blackscreening starts(in load).

Hm ?


----------



## gupsterg

1. Yes, if it is in ROM, if in voltage control chip then no. For ROM see post 1 select heading *GPU Voltage adjustment*, then *Finding GPU core voltage offset in a rom*

2. No, when you set +200mv it over-rides +25mv as if it did not exist. Basically there are 2 options to set voltage in ROM for each DPM, manually or EVV. The global offset is a 3rd option which adds to what is set in DPM, may that be manual or EVV.

Strange regarding how you blackscreen with PL increase and under load. Usually read and experienced blackscreen myself at idle if RAM too high for idle voltage.

When me & Enterprise were doing mods to his rom we first upped PL values (TDP/MPDL) and he was still getting GPU frequency drop. Then we upped TDC this resolved it, TDC puts more strain on VRM and the ref 295X2 has 4+1+1 phases (GPU/Mem.Interface/Mem) IIRC from what I read. Yours has more phases plus VRM run cooler than ref 295X2 thus safer to up (if it is not upped in ROM already).

Perhaps TDC may help, but don't know







.

What these values mean:-

TDP: "Change TDP limit based on customer's thermal solution"

Maximum Power Delivery Limit (MPDL): "This power limit is the total chip power that we need to stay within in order to not violate the PCIe rail/connector power delivery"

TDC: "PowerTune limit for maximum thermally sustainable current by VDDC regulator that can be supplied"

I will check your rom tonight if it has global gpu voltage offset and what PL values it has. You can also see them by opening rom in HawaiiReader, powerplay tab.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I'm watercooled, and running an offset voltage of +88mV, the reference card only allows up to +100, but ASUS cards allow for up to +200 AFAIK.


You can add more using a command line switch to MSI AB, Link:- http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=25278719&postcount=1

At your own risk







.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, if it is in ROM, if in voltage control chip then no. For ROM see post 1 select heading *GPU Voltage adjustment*, then *Finding GPU core voltage offset in a rom*
> 
> 2. No, when you set +200mv it over-rides +25mv as if it did not exist. Basically there are 2 options to set voltage in ROM for each DPM, manually or EVV. The global offset is a 3rd option which adds to what is set in DPM, may that be manual or EVV.
> 
> Strange regarding how you blackscreen with PL increase and under load. Usually read and experienced blackscreen myself at idle if RAM too high for idle voltage.
> 
> When me & Enterprise were doing mods to his rom we first upped PL values (TDP/MPDL) and he was still getting GPU frequency drop. Then we upped TDC this resolved it, TDC puts more strain on VRM and the ref 295X2 has 4+1+1 phases (GPU/Mem.Interface/Mem) IIRC from what I read. Yours has more phases plus VRM run cooler than ref 295X2 thus safer to up (if it is not upped in ROM already).
> 
> Perhaps TDC may help, but don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What these values mean:-
> 
> TDP: "Change TDP limit based on customer's thermal solution"
> 
> Maximum Power Delivery Limit (MPDL): "This power limit is the total chip power that we need to stay within in order to not violate the PCIe rail/connector power delivery"
> 
> TDC: "PowerTune limit for maximum thermally sustainable current by VDDC regulator that can be supplied"
> 
> I will check your rom tonight if it has global gpu voltage offset and what PL values it has. You can also see them by opening rom in HawaiiReader, powerplay tab.


Thanks again!!








I will go anch check it as well. However I get lost while looking into the bios


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You can add more using a command line switch to MSI AB, Link:- http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=25278719&postcount=1
> 
> At your own risk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


also HIS iTurbo 1.6.6 allows even more, +400mV








it looks nice + it has VRM protection + u can adjust vddci(aux) voltage too. Its a really nice software and I didn't even know it exists until today.


----------



## gupsterg

Will try this HIS iTurbo







.

I mainly use MSI AB for monitoring, I like the way log file works







.

MSI AB does allow adjust Aux (VDDCI) voltage, where you adjust core voltage is a arrow pointing down on right side, when clicked it reveal Aux voltage slider.


----------



## fat4l

ok I had a look at different bioses, 295X2 and 290X.

Default 295X2 bios:
TDP/ PL / TDC= 200 / 200 / 136

Sapphire OC 295X2 bios:
TDP/ PL / TDC= 202 / 202 / 137

Asus Ares 3 bios:
TDP/ PL / TDC= 208 / 208 / 200

Default 290X bios:
TDP/ PL / TDC= 208 / 208 / 200

Sapphire 290X Tri-X OC:
TDP/ PL / TDC= 216 / 216 / 208

From my point of view, Ares 3 is using the same values as stock 290X or maybe even the same bios ?
Also you are right about 295X2 that it uses 4+1+1(x2?)=11 or 12 phases in total. Ares is using 16 phases, or that's what asus says.

Would making it 216 / 216 / 208 make a big difference ? I mean it uses 3x8pin only(regular 295X2 is 2x8pin) so wouldn't it be dangerous or something ?








Other than that I'm kinda lost with bios. That HEX stuff is confusing me. I will have to re-read it all again I guess.

Regarding AB and iTurbo and Trixx. I like MSI AB as well, however being limited to +100mV max is a "no no" if you are aiming for more and u dont have a modded bios








Sapphire Trixx has +200mV but lacks AUX voltage slider.
iTurbo has both


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> From my point of view, Ares 3 is using the same values as stock 290X or maybe even the same bios ?


Bios is similar as it is Hawaii GPU. Bare in mind each rom is per GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Also you are right about 295X2 that it uses 4+1+1(x2?)=11 or 12 phases in total.


Yes, 12 I believe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Ares is using 16 phases, or that's what asus says.


Yes, I think it is 6+1+1 from what I saw on a Russian site.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Would making it 216 / 216 / 208 make a big difference ? I mean it uses 3x8pin only(regular 295X2 is 2x8pin) so wouldn't it be dangerous or something ?


Asder00 on Guru3D translated the "Powerlimit" values, I tested them on my card.

Now when you add say 50% PL via a OC app it takes rom values and adds 50% to them. ie TDP = 200w, 200W+50% (100w) = 300w

He didn't explain if TDC is upped via a OC app when PL added, here is link to his post.

TDC I would up slowly. TDC unit is amps.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Asder00 on Guru3D translated the "Powerlimit" values, I tested them on my card.
> 
> Now when you add say 50% PL via a OC app it takes rom values and adds 50% to them. ie TDP = 200w, 200W+50% (100w) = 300w
> 
> He didn't explain if TDC is upped via a OC app when PL added, here is link to his post.
> 
> TDC I would up slowly. TDC unit is amps.


Ok, I asked him there @guru3d forums.
Lets see what he says.

Btw the if I use power limit 0%, then the card will not run @max clocks, thus I have to increase the power limit. I believe this is normal tho.
And that's why I think no blackscreening appears when I use 0% cuz the card doesnt need this much power as it's not running @full speeds.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Ok, I asked him there @guru3d forums.
> Lets see what he says.


Great







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Btw the if I use power limit 0%, then the card will not run @max clocks, thus I have to increase the power limit. I believe this is normal tho.


Yes, normal.

When I created 1100 GPU 1550 RAM ROM for Enterprise's ref PCB 295X2 I first upped MAX ASIC temp limit from 75c to 85c he was still getting clock drops.

Then I adjusted:-

Stock was TDP=202w MPDL=202w

Modded to TDP=222w MPDL=222w

He was still getting clock drops, I adjusted those two values to 252w and still clock drop.

Then I adjusted TDC from 137A to 150A , this solved clock dropping, this I felt was safe as he has GPU phases 4 x 40A = 160A MAX.

If I find or recall anything that may help you I will post







.


----------



## fat4l

Nice find!








Does the same rule apply that my phases are 6x40A? So 240A? Or this Amps capability per phase differs?
Another important question is how much Amps can 3 x 8 pin connectors deliver for 2x 290x?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Does the same rule apply that my phases are 6x40A? So 240A? Or this Amps capability per phase differs?


I'm pretty sure they would be 40A.

Ref PCB 290/X are, ref 295X2 are and all the custom PCB 290/X ones I checked PCB/VRM images had same spec. Find Hi-Res image of PCB, take the info stamped on mosfets and google for specs info, that's how I found out info for my card







.

In the ARES II (7970) Asus used 45A phases from what I remember.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Another important question is how much Amps can 3 x 8 pin connectors deliver for 2x 290x?


I don't think you need to worry about that (but only my opinion).



3x8 pin is 525W, made up of 75W from PCI-E mobo slot, then 150w x3 from 8 pin connectors.

Just for simplicity lets go with just the 3x8pin connectors, voltage = 12 , watts max = 450, therefore amps = 37.5A. As long as PSU can supply 37.5A on 12V rail its all good







.

*Maximum Power Delivery Limit (MPDL):* "This power limit is the total chip power that we need to stay within in order to not violate the PCIe rail/connector power delivery"

As you can see you could have upto 525W in the *MPDL*, again only my opinion.

You see *TDC* is relating to the VRM on the card, so its the components there that matter IMO.

*TDC:* "PowerTune limit for maximum thermally sustainable current by VDDC regulator that can be supplied"

The VRM takes the 12v and steps it down to lower voltage for GPU to use.

The 12V only has to supply a few amps to the VRMs, which then convert the higher voltage, lower current supply to a low voltage, high current supply.

Lets say your GPU uses [email protected] = 180W , each phase has max 40A (depending on temp), 150A / 6 phases = 25A per phase.



The reading for the 12v is what the voltage chip on GFX thinks it has, they always under read for some reason.

*Now I think we can see why the values are lower in rom, so when you at 50% "PowerLimit" in an OC app its safe for end user.

When we modify "PowerLimit" in ROM it becomes new default and when end user add 50% they could go way over safe limits.*

Now as I've finally got pics / text done I'll add to post 1







.


----------



## EMYHC

Mmh,that's interesting...the question is:raise tdc can improve overclock performance?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Ref PCB 290/X are, ref 295X2 are and all the custom PCB 290/X ones I checked PCB/VRM images had same spec. Find Hi-Res image of PCB, take the info stamped on mosfets and google for specs info, that's how I found out info for my card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The best I could find is THIS but it's not rly visible. But I guess it doesn't matter anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 3x8 pin is 525W, made up of 75W from PCI-E mobo slot, then 150w x3 from 8 pin connectors.
> As you can see you could have upto 525W in the *MPDL*, again only my opinion.


Yeah 525W for the card so ~263W per gpu.

We are progressing ahead nicely








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> Mmh,that's interesting...the question is:raise tdc can improve overclock performance?


I think it may fix blackscreen issues I'm having.
I also think blackscreens are also related to Display Port. Is it being powered by gpu1 power or something ?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> Mmh,that's interesting...the question is:raise tdc can improve overclock performance?


From what I understand it helps a overclock in the way when its achievable and going over "PowerLimit" it will stop it being down clocked.

Lets say your going for 1100MHz GPU, its drawing Amps (TDC) / Watts (MPDL) close to the limits PowerTune is reducing clock therefore Amps / Watts remain within limit. Now TDP also comes into this as PowerTune uses that to keep GPU within thermal limit of what cooling can achieve.

So the whole set of values are used by PowerTune to keep GPU within power / thermal limits for clocking

Again my opinion on things I've read and concluding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> The best I could find is THIS but it's not rly visible. But I guess it doesn't matter anyway.
> Yeah 525W for the card so ~263W per gpu.
> 
> We are progressing ahead nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it may fix blackscreen issues I'm having.
> I also think blackscreens are also related to Display Port. Is it being powered by gpu1 power or something ?


Yep ~263W per GPU / ROM







.

Rotate that image you've linked, then look at 5th mosfet 3550M









Better image







.



From Link:- https://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&u=http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/67336/obzor-i-testirovanie-videokarty-asus-ares-iii-rog-aresiii-8gd5.html&prev=search

IR3550M = 60A , Link:- http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/ir3550.pdf


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> From what I understand it helps a overclock in the way when its achievable and going over "PowerLimit" it will stop it being down clocked.
> 
> Lets say your going for 1100MHz GPU, its drawing Amps (TDC) / Watts (MPDL) close to the limits PowerTune is reducing clock therefore Amps / Watts remain within limit. Now TDP also comes into this as PowerTune uses that to keep GPU within thermal limit of what cooling can achieve.
> 
> So the whole set of values are used by PowerTune to keep GPU within power / thermal limits for clocking
> 
> Again my opinion on things I've read and concluding.
> Yep ~263W per GPU / ROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Rotate that image you've linked, then look at 5th mosfet 3550M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> From Link:- https://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&u=http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/67336/obzor-i-testirovanie-videokarty-asus-ares-iii-rog-aresiii-8gd5.html&prev=search
> 
> IR3550M = 60A , Link:- http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/ir3550.pdf


oh man ur the boss!








Its the first time I see the review hehe
Anyway what does this 60A mosfets mean to us ? higher TDC than with 40A or what is it really helping with ?


----------



## gupsterg

Yes 60A mosfets mean higher TDC than 40A







.

Regarding what it help with IMO I've stated in post 352







.

"Powerlimit" forms part of "Powertune", there is info:-

*a)* in early / ref AMD reviews of Hawaii
*b)* whitepaper by AMD


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes 60A mosfets mean higher TDC than 40A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Regarding what it help with IMO I've stated in post 352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


ah yeah my bad









Also, I'm trying to add all the pieces together.
I've re-read al lthe stuff you said and now a few more questions came up...
You said:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> When I created 1100 GPU 1550 RAM ROM for Enterprise's ref PCB 295X2 I first upped MAX ASIC temp limit from 75c to 85c he was still getting clock drops.
> Then I adjusted:-
> Stock was TDP=202w MPDL=202w
> Modded to TDP=222w MPDL=222w
> He was still getting clock drops, I adjusted those two values to 252w and still clock drop.
> Then I adjusted TDC from 137A to 150A , this solved clock dropping, this I felt was safe as he has GPU phases 4 x 40A = 160A MAX.


and
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> He didn't explain if TDC is upped via a OC app when PL added, here is link to his post.


How I understand it is...
If any user wants to get "no clock drops" he has to use AB or some program and increase Power limit.
Now you are saying that if you increased the power limit(and TDP as well) in bios, that guy was still experiencing downclocking. But once you increased TDC, downclocking stopped.

This simply has to mean that increasing power limit in Afterburner also increases TDC?
But on the other hand if you add +50% power limit in AB, it can't increase TDC by 50% as then it would be more Amps than the mosfets can handle, ie sapphire OC bios 295X2 has 137A x 1.5=206A which is a lot more than 4 phases x40A can supply right ?
Maybe if you add +50% power limit in AB it adds +50% to TDP and MPDL but, lets say +20% to TDC?
Or maybe its adding +50% to TDC but it is counting all moshets/phases for the card? So not 4x40A but 6x40A?
It's a little bit confusing as, like you said, TDP and MPDL don't affect downclocking.

Btw was he experiencing downclocks at stock speeds as well ? If so then the card couldn't be limited by TDP and MPDL(my opinion).
Too many questions in my head









Also if stock 295X2 is using 252W/252W/150A config, what config do you reckon ares 3 can use? I'm not planning to use 1.5V on the cores lol, but maybe 1.4v would be nice







(if I get rid of blackscreening, once again it happens only when using DisplayPort, maybe DP is using some voltage from the card so increasing limits would help?)

Thankssss!


----------



## EMYHC

Hi guys,anyone know the right table settings to set 1.45/1.50 volt in bios?my card take easily 1.398 volt with HIS Iturbo,can i upper this limit?
Thanks!!!


----------



## EMYHC

I raise my TDC values on my r9 390x on 1 amps...stock TDC 250,now i'm going to 251 and i have 2 effects;

1-my games run too fast no clock dropping
2-vddci limit now increased to +200 mv(i set +150 mv and i take my memory frequency to 1750!!)

but if my TDC values is upper 255 amp,clock and TDP values dropping down...


----------



## fat4l

And do u use any program to get +50% power limit as well?


----------



## EMYHC

yes if my TDC is in the range 250/255 A...on my HIS r9 390x over 255A the TDC dropping down and frame rate in games is slowly!Now my values is 253A and no drop,we'll see...


----------



## fat4l

And what happens if you don't use the program? Is there a need to up the power limit to +50%?


----------



## EMYHC

i don't know,i don't touch Powerlimit in bios...on bios my TDC is 230W,so i use +50% Powerlimit in software,i'm pretty sure that 230+115=375W is good value for my overclock...
I've doing this test to find optimal Amp values for my Mosfets;my HIS r9 390X have 7 phase,so i suppose 1 memory+6 gpu phase,in finally:253w/6=42,16 amp,1,2 amp upper stock values but if i divide for 7(Gpu+Ram phase if this division is correct)result is 36,14 Amp for phase...
I repeat,i don't know if my estimate is right,i don't know the product code of my mosfets,but they are similar to r9 290x trix mosfets,and the Ampere limit for these i read that is 40A!


----------



## fat4l

Maybe it's 5+1+1 as Gupsterg was suggesting.
5-gpu
1-mem
1-mem interface

The question rly is, that if TDC is using the value of ALL phases or only GPU phases and if oc software power limit is increasing TDC as well.
I guess we would have to wait for confirmation, but not sure if anyone knows.

Anyway, how are u cooling your card ? Running at 1.4v and cooling 290X is not that easy, especially if talking about VRMs. What are ur temps like ?


----------



## EMYHC

I use the waterblock of Accellero hybrid modified ( the PCB of my card have enought space for waterblock,so i've modified this...)and a custom heatsink in aluminium for VRM's and to the end i've mount a 2800 RPM diam.190 fan upper the phase circuit:my GPU temp to max load is 60°,VRM1 45°,VRM2 65°(as GPUZ read).The heatsink thermal paste is Grizzly Kryonaut,for the GPU i use Liquid Metal Pro!
My overclock values is

HIS r9 390x 8GB OC

GPU:1240 mhz
RAM:1750
Power limits:+50%
VDC:1,398 (+400mv HIS Iturbo)
VDDCI:+150 mv


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> This simply has to mean that increasing power limit in Afterburner also increases TDC?


Hmmm, I do think so.

It gets difficult to assess.

Lets say I use HWiNFO to monitor card, like I did in the screenshot in post at end of post 349. If MPDL is lowered by adjusting PowerLimit in say MSI AB for a card as you've basically lowered the watts a card can use amps is gonna be lower.

The only test that is showing TDC is part of PowerLimit is what I did with Enterprises ref 295X2. I don't know if his card dropped clock at stock, perhaps he will comment







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> But on the other hand if you add +50% power limit in AB, it can't increase TDC by 50% as then it would be more Amps than the mosfets can handle, ie sapphire OC bios 295X2 has 137A x 1.5=206A which is a lot more than 4 phases x40A can supply right ?


Agree, this is what I would think and thus advise or do with caution.

Only thing that comes to my mind is this, recently I wanted to run OCCT on GPU to use the artifact tester (I have never used it before or run Furmark) what I noted by looking at monitoring in MSI AB was that driver was intervening and not allowing OCCT to use GPU fully and I have read Furmark is detected by driver and limits GPU use.

Perhaps TDC is adjusted with PowerLimit but as there are also "other" elements to PowerTune they would prevent TDC reaching max. Plus an APP needs to create enough load on GPU to pull amps to reach limit of TDC.

But I'm afraid I don't know, this was why I never fully placed info in post 1 about "PowerLimit" until recently







.

I do believe the majority of TDC is made up of GPU phase and yes TDC must account for VDDCI and MVDD phases. Its just safer to go by GPU and as VDDCI / MVDD is going to account for so little its negligible to a degree IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Maybe it's 5+1+1 as Gupsterg was suggesting.
> 5-gpu
> 1-mem
> 1-mem interface


On ref PCB it defo is that.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Right side in table is ref PCB, info from Sapphire supplied to a reviewer on German site to show what new edition has / compare with ref PCB.


----------



## fat4l

ok








So now what do u personally think are "safe" values of TDP/PL/TDC for Ares 3 ?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> my HIS r9 390X have .... ,i don't know if my estimate is right,i don't know the product code of my mosfets,but they are similar to r9 290x trix mosfets,and the Ampere limit for these i read that is 40A!


The card is 6+1+1 (GPU/RAM.interface/RAM).

They are IR DirectFET, I can make out IR6811 on a image from web.


Spoiler: Marked in red mosfet you'll see 6811







IR6811 is high side from what I read, AFAIK IR6894 is paired with this, which does low side.

Link:- http://www.irf.com/press-room/press-releases/nr110201

40A is what I'd go with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now what do u personally think are "safe" values of TDP/PL/TDC for Ares 3 ?


TDP / MPDL are always the same set values, what you calculated I'd say is right *but* would only use if an achievable OC is dropping clocks.

TDC is always lower than TDP/MPDL , you now know phases and spec of mosfet.

I'd only adjust if card dropping clocks, I wouldn't ramp it to the MAX.


----------



## fat4l

Well I'm not trying to go for the max values ofc








What I'm trying to fix is blackscreening with high offset voltage while using DP.

What about 214/214/206?


----------



## gupsterg

I'd go with those for initial testing


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'd go with those for initial testing


The only thing I need to do is to chage the values in bios reader ? Is it that simple ?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> The only thing I need to do is to change the values in bios reader ?


Yes







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Is it that simple ?


Yes, you will have to do both roms and flash







.

Any OC apps like MSI AB note bios defaults for a card so it is best to uninstall those *without* keeping settings / profiles and reinstalling after flashing done.


----------



## fat4l

Ok will do

Next question is voltage values. It is not that simple as with those tdp.. limits right?
I saw some hex stuff and I'm done right away








Also what about that default offset? Have u had time to check it yet? Hard to remove it?

Sorry for thousands of questions


----------



## EMYHC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The card is 6+1+1 (GPU/RAM.interface/RAM).
> 
> They are IR DirectFET, I can make out IR6811 on a image from web.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Marked in red mosfet you'll see 6811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IR6811 is high side from what I read, AFAIK IR6894 is paired with this, which does low side.
> 
> Link:- http://www.irf.com/press-room/press-releases/nr110201
> 
> 40A is what I'd go with.
> TDP / MPDL are always the same set values, what you calculated I'd say is right *but* would only use if an achievable OC is dropping clocks.
> 
> TDC is always lower than TDP/MPDL , you now know phases and spec of mosfet.
> 
> I'd only adjust if card dropping clocks, I wouldn't ramp it to the MAX.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The card is 6+1+1 (GPU/RAM.interface/RAM).
> 
> They are IR DirectFET, I can make out IR6811 on a image from web.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Marked in red mosfet you'll see 6811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IR6811 is high side from what I read, AFAIK IR6894 is paired with this, which does low side.
> 
> Link:- http://www.irf.com/press-room/press-releases/nr110201
> 
> 40A is what I'd go with.
> TDP / MPDL are always the same set values, what you calculated I'd say is right *but* would only use if an achievable OC is dropping clocks.
> 
> TDC is always lower than TDP/MPDL , you now know phases and spec of mosfet.
> 
> I'd only adjust if card dropping clocks, I wouldn't ramp it to the MAX.


----------



## EMYHC

Thanks for the VRM specs!!Now my doubt is:40A for phase,so if my card have 8 phase 40X8=320AMP?








My TDC in bios is 250A,if i upper this value to 260 the card begin drop clock...
the conclusion that i've done,is that raise TDC is not a good idea....


----------



## fat4l

It prolly should be 6x40A so 240A max.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> It prolly should be 6x40A so 240A max.


Yes I would agree with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Next question is voltage values. It is not that simple as with those tdp.. limits right?
> I saw some hex stuff and I'm done right away


As you're using HawaiiReader check out info in post 1, heading *GPU Voltage adjustment* and then select *Setting / editing GPU core voltages in the 6 tables*, second little paragraph explains how to set voltage and ref image with markings







.

Heading *GPU Voltage adjustment* and then select *SVI 2 Compliant Voltages* has the voltages which can be entered







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Also what about that default offset? Have u had time to check it yet? Hard to remove it?


You have offset in rom not voltage chip







, easy to remove or set to whatever you want, info in post 1







.



I have attached tables for your rom.

Ares3Tables.zip 5k .zip file


If you don't feel comfortable editing ROM offset. I will do and upload, what would you like it set as?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Sorry for thousands of questions


No problem







.


----------



## fat4l

ahaaaaa. I'm starting to understand it now.

So basically, "powerplay table", gpu freq table, dmp0 voltage is 968 so 0.968V(but its really 0.96875V right?) and this is not variable right? This must be the same for all tables in "limit tables" for dmp0, right ?
Now DMP7 has voltage set as "65288" which is EVV so it's variable and it depends on Asic quality(default clocks, and maybe something else right?).
So if I want DMP7 to be around 1.1V, then it has to be 0.96875V + 0.00625 * 21 = 1.1V and this has to be set for all DMP7 in all tables right ?
So what I need to do is to change 65288 value to 1.1and thats it? Am I doing it the right way?

But if 0.968v is set as 968, how 1.1v is set ? as 1.1?

Is there any limits for max voltage bios-wise?

Ok I g2g now, I'll respond later if I have any more questions









And yes if you can edit that offset and set it to 0 for me it would be cool cuz I don;t feel confident playing around hex values at all(for now)


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> So basically, "powerplay table", gpu freq table, dmp0 voltage is 968 so 0.968V(but its really 0.96875V right?) and this is not variable right? This must be the same for all tables in "limit tables" for dmp0, right ?


Yes, Yes, Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Now DMP7 has voltage set as "65288" which is EVV so it's variable and it depends on Asic quality(default clocks, and maybe something else right?).


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> So if I want DMP7 to be around 1.1V, then it has to be 0.96875V + 0.00625 * 21 = 1.1V and this has to be set for all DMP7 in all tables right ?


As you'd be using HawaiiReader 1.1v = 1.10000v , instructions in the relevant section in post 1 say:-
Quote:


> To use all you do is drop the decimal point and trim last 2 digits and enter into HawaiiReader.


1.10000v (drop decimal point) = 110000 (then trim last two digits) = 1100 (to be entered)

And yes each DPM per table must be same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Is there any limits for max voltage bios-wise?


I think you can set 1.55v from what I recall reading regarding a marketing slide on "PowerTune" and the voltage control chip. How safe it is to use that voltage? no idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> And yes if you can edit that offset and set it to 0 for me it would be cool cuz I don;t feel confident playing around hex values at all(for now)


Here is zero'd offset roms.

AsusAres3Bios0MV.zip 199k .zip file


----------



## fat4l

Thanks for all the help









Btw is hawaii reader safe to use?
Like u said in the first post, it reads some stuff on my card incorrectly(max clocks for example). Does it matter when altering the bios?

I also saw that for different dmp1-7 must be some % of dmp7 right?

I will check the 0mV offset bios when I get home









Edit::/
I forgot to ask.my area has only one bios. If something goes wrong will I be able to flash the original bios back ? I can use igp from 4790k if needed.


----------



## gupsterg

No problem on help







.

MAX clocks is being read incorrectly, this refers to CCC MAX GPU / RAM clocks (1500/2000), *do not* alter info in those boxes (marked in red on image below) and you'll be fine (safe)







.

Just in case you ask how you change GPU clock I have marked in green, RAM is marked as blue on image.


Spoiler: HawaiiReader






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I also saw that for different dmp1-7 must be some % of dmp7 right?


Bios will work if you don't edit them and you will reach new clock you set, only thing is when say GPU loading is lower / usage and card select a lower DPM state you will be at lower frequency / bigger drop down.

Why factory OC bioses have a % of DPM 7 in GPU DPMs 2-6 is so when one of those cards is using a lower DPM it gives more performance than a ref clocked card.

You may have read Berkley's posts regarding setting RAM DPM 1 & 2 same as DPM 0 so when card used at windows desktop it does not ramp up clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Edit::/
> I forgot to ask.my area has only one bios. If something goes wrong will I be able to flash the original bios back ? I can use igp from 4790k if needed.


Yes you should be fine. If I was in your shoes before doing any flashing I'd test using IGP.


Spoiler: Some ATiFlash commands



Boot off DOS USB and try:-

i) atiflash - ai 0
ii) atiflash -ai 1

You should see differing bios P/N as MASTER / SLAVE have differing ones.

To backup rom in DOS:-

i) atiflash -s 0 [rom name]
ii) atiflash -s 1 [rom name]

To flash in DOS you'd be using:-

i) atiflash -p 0 [rom name]
ii) atiflash -p 1 [rom name]

Note: you may have seen -f after rom name when flashing, this switch forces a flash.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Just in case you ask how you change GPU clock I have marked in green, RAM is marked as blue on image.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HawaiiReader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios will work if you don't edit them and you will reach new clock you set, only thing is when say GPU loading is lower / usage and card select a lower DPM state you will be at lower frequency / bigger drop down.
> 
> Why factory OC bioses have a % of DPM 7 in GPU DPMs 2-6 is so when one of those cards is using a lower DPM it gives more performance than a ref clocked card.


In the GPU freq table, can I do the same(similar) for all DMPs like you did here ?


If I'm using these % values from this table should they be the same for all voltages for all DPMs or what % values should I use ?
Like if DPM7 = 1.4v then DPM6=1.4 * 0.977=1.3678 but the closes value is 1.36875 so 1.368v to be put in the table right ?

Or how did u do it ?

Or do u advice me to change only DPM7 freq and voltages ?

What is GPU clock 2 and mem clock 2?
GPU and mem clock 1 is 2D clock as I understand it.

Also a noob question now....
What is UEFI bios good for ? I mean whats the benefit or difference vs non-uefi one?










Edit://
Reading Berkeley's posts now









edit 2://
Ok getting even more confused








I will wait with adjusting clocks for now.
I'm also interested in this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I have recently had some fun with the 390 bios. I put in the 1126-1250 timings into my 1501-1625 strap and played around with some voltages. Here is the Hawaii bios reader settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running perfectly stable and fine. Performance then? you may ask. Well i got shocked and surprised by the performance increase i got. I got 10! points less in valley with 1175/1625 modded 390 bios vs 1260/1625 stock 290 bios...
> Here is also a firestrike link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8571380?. This bios also outperforms stock 390 bios at 1200/1700...time to increase the frequencies some more and have some fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


Will I be able to use the same timings from that bios to get increased performance?

Also voltages in gpu and mem Freq table have to be the same for the same DPMs ?
As for example here:


----------



## fat4l

ok next question here. What is the best combination of timings + strap ?
1250 timings + 1500 strap?
Thanks!
Anyway, bed time


----------



## Mega Man

Subbing for later use


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> In the GPU freq table, can I do the same(similar) for all DMPs like you did here ?


Yes.

The % figure relates to how much % the lower DPM state GPU clock is of DPM 7 in image of table you linked. It has no details on regarding voltage or relationship between DPM GPU clock and voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Or how did u do it ?
> 
> Or do u advice me to change only DPM7 freq and voltages ?


If your aiming for 1175MHz calculate your lower state DPM. You could only change DPM 7 freq & voltages as well, perhaps best to do that first as you get more of feel for doing this you can do calculation for other DPMs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> What is GPU clock 2 and mem clock 2?
> GPU and mem clock 1 is 2D clock as I understand it.


No idea to tell the truth. In some roms they are reversed ie GPU& MEM 1 is lowest and 3 highest. One idea that Oneb1t had was perhaps its for compatibility with older SW which may use those rom values.

UEFI (GOP) rom allows secure / fast boot on compatible platform other than that no OC related performance enhancement. It's only in post 1 as some people can have bios without it and want it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> edit 2://
> Ok getting even more confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will wait with adjusting clocks for now.
> I'm also interested in this:
> Will I be able to use the same timings from that bios to get increased performance?


Perhaps do one or two edits and then as you pick this up you can do more.

Yes, use your own roms lower freq strap timings (which are tighter) in a higher strap (replacing the looser ones).

The Stilts timings are the tightest but only support Hynix AFR and the Elpida ICs stated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Also voltages in gpu and mem Freq table have to be the same for the same DPMs ?
> As for example here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes and the limits tables DPM. In post 1 heading *GPU Voltage adjustment* then *Setting / editing GPU core voltages in the 6 tables* has image you can ref.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> Yes and the limits tables DPM. In post 1 heading *GPU Voltage adjustment* then *Setting / editing GPU core voltages in the 6 tables* has image you can ref.


Sorry. You told me this several times, I feel dumb now









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The Stilts timings are the tightest but only support Hynix AFR and the Elpida ICs stated.


Yeah. As far as I remember you tested this and 1250 timings in 1500 strap and it was workig fine and gave you better results as with Stilts timings...
Have you also tested 1250 timings in 1625 strap ?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I have recently had some fun with the 390 bios. I put in the 1126-1250 timings into my 1501-1625 strap and played around with some voltages. Here is the Hawaii bios reader settings:
> Running perfectly stable and fine. Performance then? you may ask. Well i got shocked and surprised by the performance increase i got. I got 10! points less in valley with 1175/1625 modded 390 bios vs 1260/1625 stock 290 bios...
> Here is also a firestrike link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8571380?. This bios also outperforms stock 390 bios at 1200/1700...time to increase the frequencies some more and have some fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> AsusAres3Bios0MV.zip 199k .zip file


Thanks again for this.
I have finished flashing now and it's working flawlesly











Now I have to play a little bit more with it.
I will start with getting the core freq done and power limits.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries on help







.

Not tested 1250 timings in 1625, just not had the time to meddle with card fully due to various reasons but plan to







.

Today and yesterday been meticulously benching my card with various CPU / GPU profiles plus some ROMs I'd modded :-

3dMark
Valley
Heavensward
RealBench OpenCL benchmark
Crysis 2 Adrenaline benchmark using FRAPS for FPS data


----------



## fat4l

ok. so my system is flushed now and my wcooling redone.
my cpu is "direct die" cooled now. (if anyone wonders if its worth it, well it made a difference of about only 3C so







)

Lets do the gpu stuff now









Any updates Gupsterg? Any conclusions from your recent testing ?

EDIT://
Do I need to uninstall drivers everytime I'm doing the bios updates ?


----------



## fat4l

Ok blackscreening is still there.
It's prolly happening if going from 2d to 3d clocks.

For example, in 3dmark(13) when I'm switching between windows,"benchamark,custom, feature test" etc the clocks change and I see blackscreen and the clock change(2D->3D) even if not under load.
Not sure if it's related to ram or gpu or volts....
Any ideas?

EDIT#1://
It's related to GPU1. If GPU1 is @default and GPU2 clocked its fine. If GPU1 is clocked and gpu2 is @default it's causing blackscreen.

EDIT#2://
Ok, it's related to GPU1 clock and it depends on monitor refresh rate. If gpu1 clock is 1200+ and refresh rate is more than 60Hz its blackscreening.
If it's 60Hz only all is fine.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Any updates Gupsterg? Any conclusions from your recent testing ?


Getting there, as soon as done will give some info







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> EDIT://
> Do I need to uninstall drivers everytime I'm doing the bios updates ?


Drivers no need when just modding same rom, if you meddle with fan profile / max asic temp (shown on CCC overdrive page) you may need to default CCC to display them correctly. Which you won't as your GPU is







.

When global GPU voltage offset is changed like when I made you 0MV rom then best to uninstall/reinstall MSI AB (any other OC app) without keeping settings or you can delete the saved setting file which force MSI AB to redetect defaults.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Ok blackscreening is still there.


Have you got ULPS disabled?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Have you got ULPS disabled?


Yep.
It's related to GPU1 clock and it depends on monitor refresh rate. If gpu1 clock is 1200+ and refresh rate is more than 60Hz its blackscreening.
If it's 60Hz only all is fine.

I don't understand it at all ...


----------



## gupsterg

What's your RAM @?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What's your RAM @?


It happens at any clock.
I tried 4000MHz, 5000MHz,6000MHz, 6600MHz.
I tried to change VDDCI as well, no change.
Core voltage is +225mV, 1250MHz.

EDit://
I think it's related to this
http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1039568340&postcount=9


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers for info, well I think we can discount that its the usual blackscreen from RAM OC situation.

Was just checking Link:- Asus Support site and they have a bios update, I know it states better compatibility with X99 platform but can't see it a bad thing to try it out. What intrigued me was a file named plxnew.rom within ZIP.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers for info, well I think we can discount that its the usual blackscreen from RAM OC situation.
> 
> Was just checking Link:- Asus Support site and they have a bios update, I know it states better compatibility with X99 platform but can't see it a bad thing to try it out. What intrigued me was a file named plxnew.rom within ZIP.


I already updated to this bios







(before we started modding it)


----------



## fat4l

So I've been playing with TDP limits today and so far, its causing clock/voltage drops.
I went from 208/208/200 to 214/214/206 = clocks dropping
Will need to test further.

Will it do any harm if I set it to 400/400/400 lets say ? It's still a limit only right ?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> So I've been playing with TDP limits today and so far, its causing clock/voltage drops.
> I went from 208/208/200 to 214/214/206 = clocks dropping
> Will need to test further.
> 
> Will it do any harm if I set it to 400/400/400 lets say ? It's still a limit only right ?


Well considering that the pt1 bios has all three limits maxed to 999 and i myself has tried putting 999 in all three limits without a problem. It shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## gupsterg

Only my opinion, not an issue as long as an APP doesn't load up card fully.

Today was just browsing a PowerColor Devil 390X review.

Stock clocks 1100/1525 = 274W Idle 515W-525W Load (Furmark)

These are *total system W* drawn from wall plug, so factor PSU efficiency

Then 1215/1720 = 718W under load.

Test setup / info in this review.

IIRC Fat4l your VRMs are very cool running, so in way you do have headroom a) due to temps b) due to components used for VRM.


----------



## EMYHC

Hi guys,i try to modify my voltage table on HIS r9 390x;for test i insert in all 6 voltage table 1500 (1,50 volt if i understand right),but in gpu z max voltage is 1,406 v.When i push my clock freq to 1250 voltage drop to 1,39,anyone have a idea for fix my voltage to 1.50V?


----------



## gupsterg

Why you get MAX VDDC as 1.406V when setting VID 1.500V is due to vdroop.


----------



## EMYHC

oook thank gupsterg,so i can't fix 1.50?for example with 1.60v?


----------



## EMYHC

or anyone have a modded bios with no vdroop for r9 390x to send me?


----------



## fat4l

Well I think u need 1.5v + 100mV offset for that.
I'm no expert for that tho


----------



## fat4l

So, my testing showed that if I'm @ stock clocks, and set +50% power limit in AB, my clocks are pretty much stable at 1030Mhz.
If I clock it to 1220 for example, and set this limit to +50% then I'm not getting stable 1220Mhz, but its fluctuating, 1217, 1219 etc....
I tried to mod bios, using even crazy values (400/400/400), still the same. It's the same with stock limits(tdp..) as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> oook thank gupsterg,so i can't fix 1.50?for example with 1.60v?


You are not worried that it's too much volts for the core ?








What VDDCI(aux) voltage ur using ?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> oook thank gupsterg,so i can't fix 1.50?for example with 1.60v?


That may be above what ROM allow, IIRC The Stilt stated stock rom have limit of 1.48125V. Just like fat4l's thoughts I think your venturing into chip destroying voltages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> or anyone have a modded bios with no vdroop for r9 390x to send me?


I reckon studying the PT roms would yield information how to mod any rom to not have vdroop. As this element has not interested me I have yet to view the PT roms.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> So, my testing showed that if I'm @ stock clocks, and set +50% power limit in AB, my clocks are pretty much stable at 1030Mhz.
> If I clock it to 1220 for example, and set this limit to +50% then I'm not getting stable 1220Mhz, but its fluctuating, 1217, 1219 etc....
> I tried to mod bios, using even crazy values (400/400/400), still the same. It's the same with stock limits(tdp..) as well.


What's the max stable clock you get at stock values + 50% and it doesn't drop clocks? just curious







.

You may wanna chat to Plug2K on guru3d, IIRC he's done some great OCs on his card, he has a 295X2 ref PCB with full waterblock.

Perhaps his experience share will help you out







.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What's the max stable clock you get at stock values + 50% and it doesn't drop clocks? just curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I will have to test this.
U mean, stock volts and all stock just +50% power limit ye?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You may wanna chat to Plug2K on guru3d, IIRC he's done some great OCs on his card, he has a 295X2 ref PCB with full waterblock.
> Perhaps his experience share will help you out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I will thanks









Could you also please post screenshots of your modded bios you are using ?
I wanna see how you sorted out those mem clocks in mozilla etc.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I will have to test this.
> U mean, stock volts and all stock just +50% power limit ye?


Stock values I meant for TDP/MPDL/TDC in ROM, then plus 50% PL in say MSI AB.

In regards to GPU voltage you'd use what you need for that given OC.

SO for example lets say your testing 1190MHz and you know you need +50MV GPU core voltage offset in MSI AB and then your ROM has stock TDP/MPDL/TDC and you add 50% PL in MSI AB does it still drop clocks?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Could you also please post screenshots of your modded bios you are using ?
> I wanna see how you sorted out those mem clocks in mozilla etc.


When I did testing Firefox was a different version, it seems with latest version even stock ROM is behaving fine. If I have hardware acceleration ON it jumps to MAX Clock & voltage for a few seconds and then settles down.

When I did do test with older Firefox with HW acceleration OFF it was with GPU Clock 2 lowered to 300MHz with MEM Clock 2 to 150MHz and did not lower MEM Freq table DPM 1 & 2. Post 314 has info.

Anyhow what Berkeley did when using Opera with HW acceleration ON was clock MEM Freq table DPM 1 & 2 same as MEM Clock 2, these 3 values he used 1000MHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berkeley*
> 
> I am using Opera (with HW-acceleration on) here and mem clock still fluctuating but gpu fluctuates only 300-400.
> By pure accident i have tried Firefox recently and was shocked. Even with HW-accel off gpu clock was almost every time at 100%.


----------



## fat4l

ok thanks.
will try it all when im free









I'm also thinking about normalized vcore.
So lets say a refference card is clocked at 1000mhz and will have 1.25v dpm7 at 80% asic.
Now asus makes a card with 1050mhz and the same asic and according to your findings dpm7 will be lower cuz of higher default clock,lets say 1.15v.
*This must then mean the refference card will clock better than the custom one?!*









I'm thinking that they are adding those default offsets to balance this fact out right?
My ares had +25mV but only 1.19-1.22v dpm7 which i find very low.
I will make a bios with 1000Mhz clocks to see the voltage and to check if it matches 1030mhz dpm7 voltage+25mV.

I'm also thinking of trying 1.45v dpm7 setting and see how it acts. It will prolly run at only 1.35v cuz of drop with some spikes close to 1.45v but i hope it will be fine
I would also like to know what average voltage(in heaven) ppl have with these crazy 1200+ overclocks.

One curiosity, my old 295X2 had ~1.3v on boh cores in heaven with +40mv on gpu1 and with +100mv on gpu2.
This means to me that gpu 2 had higher asic and it was about 79.5% and lower default dpm7 voltage. If load voltage was about 1.2v (without +100mV) then dpm7 must have been about 1.25v minimum.
To me it looks like my old 295X2 used more vcore than my ares 3 with almost the same asic.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> oSo lets say a refference card is clocked at 1000mhz and will have 1.25v dpm7 at 80% asic.
> Now asus makes a card with 1050mhz and the same asic and according to your findings dpm7 will be lower cuz of higher default clock,lets say 1.15v.
> *This must then mean the reference card will clock better than the custom one?!*


Dunno







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I'm thinking that they are adding those default offsets to balance this fact out right?


I think the same







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> My ares had +25mV but only 1.19-1.22v dpm7 which i find very low.
> I will make a bios with 1000Mhz clocks to see the voltage and to check if it matches 1030mhz dpm7 voltage+25mV.


If I do 1000MHz ROM on my card I get DPM 7 as 1.25V, the rom I use has 0MV GPU core voltage offset. This rom is the factory Vapor-X 290X OC edition ROM which I edit the offset out and set 1000MHz clock. The Stilt stated for my leakage ID it should be 1.225V, post 128 of this thread have that info. He never explained why I wasn't getting that.

Using that same ROM but with 1030MHz GPU I get 1.24375V for DPM7, this works out lower than my factory Vapor-X 290X STD ROM when taking the pre-programmed GPU core voltage offset. ie my factory setup is 1030MHz with DPM7 1.24375V + 0.03125V = 1.275V


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> If I do 1000MHz ROM on my card I get DPM 7 as 1.25V, the rom I use has 0MV GPU core voltage offset. This rom is the factory Vapor-X 290X OC edition ROM which I edit the offset out and set 1000MHz clock. The Stilt stated for my leakage ID it should be 1.225V, post 128 of this thread have that info. He never explained why I wasn't getting that.
> 
> Using that same ROM but with 1030MHz GPU I get 1.24375V for DPM7, this works out lower than my factory Vapor-X 290X STD ROM when taking the pre-programmed GPU core voltage offset. ie my factory setup is 1030MHz with DPM7 1.24375V + 0.03125V = 1.275V


Nice info!
What's your asic?
My default voltage for my default 1030mhz rom is
Gpu1: 1.19375v + 0.025=1.21875v
Gpu2: 1.225v + 0.025=1.25v

The voltage difference seems to be a little bit high but asic quality is very close,ie 79.5% and 78.3%.

However the voltage is still lower than your(and I believe all the custom) custom card(unless very high asic). That's why I was wondering why my ares is not clocking as high with default voltage(no offset) as your/other cards.









Gona do 1000MHz rom now. WIll post results soon.


----------



## fat4l

Ok for 1000MHz values it's
1.2v
1.2375v

GPU1 got boosted by 1x 0.00625v. GPU2 got boosted by 2x0.00625v.

1030mhz_79.5%asic_voltage+25mV-offset=1.21875v
1000mhz_79.5%asic_voltage+00mV-offset=1.2000v

1030mhz_78.3%asic_voltage+25mV-offset=1.25000v
1000mhz_78.3%asic_voltage+00mV-offset=1.23750v

If lets say 1.25v is "fine" or "common" default 1000MHz refference DPM7 voltage, I believe adding +200mV shouldn't harm the card(on water).
It will be then 1.45v DPM7, which the card will never rly hit due to vdoop and other stuff.

That's my theory for now









(edit: dpm7_gpu1 fixed, 1.2v not 1.22v)


----------



## gupsterg

My ASIC quality 76.1%.

From your results and mine we can clearly see The Stilts posted info that higher asic = leaky asic thus lower VID is true.

I've had 2 other hawaii cards, at that point wasn't aware of bios modding or have the Stilts VID app, also didn't do as detailed monitoring.

The Tri-X 290 was the standard edition 947/1250, it had asic quality of 74.9%. I flashed it to OC edition 1000/1300, both roms had +25mv offset in it though. For the OC bios 3dmark FS was showing MAX VDDC 1.242v, with it set to 1100MHz using either rom with no extra voltage adjustment at all, this hit MAX VDDC of 1.250v. I think the difference is software reading error.

I also had an Asus DCUII 290X STD edition, that had 0mv offset from factory, asic quality 72.1%, default clocks 1000 / 1250. It hit MAX VDDC 1.227v @ default clocks in 3dmark FS, with +31mv for 1070MHz GPU it hit about MAX VDDC 1.258V for 3dmark FS test.

Now my Vapor-X 290X STD edition with factory rom of 1030/1325 with +31mv in it, asic quality 76.1% hit MAX VDDC 1.250v in 3dmark FS. Currently I run the factory rom with tightened ram and DPM0 lowered to 0.937v and DPM7 set to 1.250V plus all the DPMs get +31mv offset anyhow as its programmed into voltage chip. This allows ROM to be set to 1090/1475 and MAX VDDC is 1.250v in 3dmark FS.

I recently did testing like Berkeley had done with GPU-Z render test (default size) and setting gpu clock via MSI AB to see if I left DPM 1 - 6 as EVV like stock ROM what voltage I was getting Stock rom vs Current modded.



Link:- ZIP with MSI AB HML files / screenie for above test table (UEFI = Stock bios UEFI_V4=modded bios)

Perhaps I should do some more iterations of tests above.


----------



## fat4l

Just a quick test.
Now with 1000MHz rom, max voltage in FS is
#1 1.180v (dpm7_1.20000v)
#2 1.219v (dpm7_1.23750v)
Both with power limit of +50%.

(I made a msitake before in dpm7_gpu1- its 1.2v not 1.22v)

edit.

Running stock clocks, 1030mhz, default dpm7 volts with no offset.
#1 1.172v (dpm7_1.19375v)
#2 1.203v (dpm7_1.22500v)
Both with power limit of +50%.


----------



## fat4l

ok so I finished my ROM for 1100MHz/1500MHz.
GPU1- 1212v set in the dpm7
GPU2- 1250v set in the dpm7

Real max voltage is:
GPU1- 1.195v
GPU2- 1.234v

Would be nice to see how much volts ur 290X/390X needs for 1100/1500MHz clocks


----------



## fat4l

OK after my win crashed due to AMD drivers I moved to win10.
I tried the newest beta 15.11 drivers but they not working fine for me. The card is not holding clocks at all. GPU usage is baaaad.









I reverted back to official 15.7.1 and all is good. Even better than on win 7.
Very pleased.

Clocks are 100% now.
Voltage regulation is awesome.
27500GPU points in FS! yay



I will continue tweaking the card. Hopefully I can do 1250MHz, then I can start tweaking mems(with gupsterg's help







)










EDIT://
it actually looks like "freesync" is causing all the issues...


----------



## gupsterg

Good to read your perseverance is paying off!


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Good to read your perseverance is paying off!


yeaha thanks








I mean, the super and exclusive technology - Freesync - is broken.I'm not very satisfied with this to be honest.
I now use 15.11 beta drivers with freesync off and it works just fine. Clocks are stable 100%, not even one drop. Bench results I'm getting are very nice too









When I'm done with the core testing I'll let you know.


----------



## fyzzz

So I i switched back to my 290, because i needed to rma my 980 ti. I jumped straight into bios editing and found the timings for Hynix bfr in a older trix bios, i will test them and see how it performs, since i have bfr memory on my card. I don't know how i didn't find them before, but now i'm curious how it performs vs afr timings.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> So I i switched back to my 290, because i needed to rma my 980 ti. I jumped straight into bios editing and found the timings for Hynix bfr in a older trix bios, i will test them and see how it performs, since i have bfr memory on my card. I don't know how i didn't find them before, but now i'm curious how it performs vs afr timings.


let me know pls..
I have bfr on my ares 3 too.
Gupsterg suggested to use 1250 timings in 1250+ straps...
Are your timings from "older trix bios" better/different from those used in 1250 strap ?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> let me know pls..
> I have bfr on my ares 3 too.
> Gupsterg suggested to use 1250 timings in 1250+ straps...
> Are your timings from "older trix bios" better/different from those used in 1250 strap ?


No difference between afr and bfr timings sadly. They performed the same. But I tested with 1126-1250 timings in 1500-1625 strap. But I would almost say that the bfr timing ran more stable, but I could be completely wrong. But I saw a few red lines with afr timing. I will keep testing a few things.


----------



## mus1mus

So, I'm here. And I have something interesting to share.

Been messing with memory timings and was able to get these just by altering the first two HEX values on the last 2 straps of my rom.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/10508382/3dm11/10508433


----------



## generaleramon

tell us more


----------



## fat4l

So I finally have my 1250 timings in 1250-1749 straps.
Big thanks to Gupsterg!









My quick results with 1200/1500MHz CF enabled are:

*Performance*

*19854*


vs

*20008*


*Extreme*

*10364*


vs

*10588*


*Ultra*

*5603*


vs

*5703*


Will continue testing tomorrow


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell us more


Do you ever wonder why some people can get to insane clocks but score less?

An example is @fyzzz's card. He can easily beat 1300+ clocked cards while keeping his within 1250. Even without the 390 mods.

I will post up some screens in a bit. I have to do more tests but I think I have a good assumption on this.


----------



## fyzzz

I looked in a club3d bios today, which has only support for a samsung memory and the timings start with 55/51.


----------



## fyzzz

I have some results with 55/51 and they seem promising, i will now test higher clock speeds.
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6465043/fs/6455389


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I have some results with 55/51 and they seem promising, i will now test higher clock speeds.
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6465043/fs/6455389


it says core/memory clock 0








what is their speed ?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> it says core/memory clock 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is their speed ?


I know got kinda confused about that. 1200/1625 was the clockspeed and it still performed better than 1200/1730, that also had tighter timings, but used dd/d1.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I know got kinda confused about that. 1200/1625 was the clockspeed and it still performed better than 1200/1730, that also had tighter timings, but used dd/d1.


aha








my clocks can go up to 1520MHz on mems. 1530 and artifacts start... This is with 1250 timings.
Now, after the testing u have done, what is the best to do ? use 55/51 instead of DD/D1 ? I'm not worried about core clocks as I can just simply add more volts to make it stable(if mem timings influence it in any way).


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> aha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my clocks can go up to 1520MHz on mems. 1530 and artifacts start... This is with 1250 timings.
> Now, after the testing u have done, what is the best to do ? use 55/51 instead of DD/D1 ? I'm not worried about core clocks as I can just simply add more volts to make it stable(if mem timings influence it in any way).


I think 55/51 performs a bit better atleast in my case. I will try higher clocks too and me maybe try beat my firestrike record again. It may affect the core clock like dd/d1 did, but not by much.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> aha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my clocks can go up to 1520MHz on mems. 1530 and artifacts start... This is with 1250 timings.
> Now, after the testing u have done, what is the best to do ? use 55/51 instead of DD/D1 ? I'm not worried about core clocks as I can just simply add more volts to make it stable(if mem timings influence it in any way).


You need to set a baseline on your default BIOS. Mahbe try to set something like:

1. 1200/1625 at +175 in trixx.
2. Test with a bench. If unstable, try to lower some parameters. Like 1150/1500
3. Record the scores. Then proceed on modding. (what I did yesterday is, changed the two hex values on a stock RAM then benched)
4. Compare the scores. And look for other combo to play with.
5. Tightening the straps. (copy the straps one step at a time) start by copying the previous strap to the next. Like:
1625 strap to 1750 - 1500 to 1625 - up to 1000 strap for 1250.

I call that 1-step. Try that bios by benching.

6. Try another step and another til you get instability at the same clocks tested before.

Trial and error really.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I think 55/51 performs a bit better atleast in my case. I will try higher clocks too and me maybe try beat my firestrike record again. It may affect the core clock like dd/d1 did, but not by much.


It's really just testing that matters.

It just happen that I get higher stable clocks to get better scores than my previous set-up.


----------



## fyzzz

Yup lots of testing, what I've done for half of the day today.
14698 gpu score at 1250/1625 testing 55/51, will probably get a good boost if i try 1700+ memory clock.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9252825?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Yup lots of testing, what I've done for half of the day today.


I think the way I dialed mine that made things quicker was:

I started at a clock that is borderline semi-stable at stock BIOS. 1230/1625 IIRC. It's artifacting like crazy. But no black screens.

Added FF F1 and it was stable. And open up my core to 1250 right off the bat. So I tried higher core clocks as with my post on the 290/X thread.

It allowed up to 1290 before artifacts appear.

Then went on tightening the straps step by step that allowed me to get 1300 stable and scoring well.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I think the way I dialed mine that made things quicker was:
> 
> I started at a clock that is borderline semi-stable at stock BIOS. 1230/1625 IIRC. It's artifacting like crazy. But no black screens.
> 
> Added FF F1 and it was stable. And open up my core to 1250 right off the bat. So I tried higher core clocks as with my post on the 290/X thread.
> 
> It allowed up to 1290 before artifacts appear.
> 
> Then went on tightening the straps step by step that allowed me to get 1300 stable and scoring well.


Hmmm maybe i will have another go with ff/f1 after reading this. Sounds crazy to me that you went from 1230 to 1300, that's a crazy jump.


----------



## fyzzz

Nope, FF/F1 doesn't seem to do anything for my card. It won't go over 1270 without too many artifacts, tried also lowering the memory from 1625 to 1500, but it only got worse.


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah man. It's crazy. Just the other day, I was artifacting like crazy at 1230! Now it happens at 1330.

I will try to monitor the Voltages today.

Maybe you can try the lower straps for 1625 and up. It also stabilizes things on mine.


----------



## gupsterg

Copied all timings out of my stock 290X rom.

33 31 is in one strap only 400MHz.

55 51 is in 4 straps 800MHz 900MHz 1000MHz 1125MHz.

77 71 is in 5 straps 1250MHz 1375MHz 1500MHz 1625MHz.

After looking at that higher number = looser IMO.

Just set up 3 roms for testing, its gonna be same clocks (1100/1525), with stock 1250MHz timings in appropriate strap and its gonna be 77 71 vs 55 51 v DD D1.

I've also lined up timings to see perhaps whats going on.



Now when looking at 1375 1500 timings I noted if proceeding pair is looser another later one can be tighter. In 1375 strap green lined hex is tighter vs 1500, but due to the green lined being looser in 1500 strap blue lined remained same and orange lined has tightened.

Not even close to deciphering them or labeling them with some info out of latest AMD Linux driver (attached below is extract of atombios.h).

Atombios.hVRAM.txt 44k .txt file


----------



## fyzzz

Yeah higher number is looser, there is also 99/91 which the sapphire tri-x bios has in the later straps and that bios gives me the highest memory clock out of all bioses. Wonder what 33/31 would do, if it is too tight or not for higher straps.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Yeah higher number is looser, there is also 99/91 which the sapphire tri-x bios has in the later straps and that bios gives me the highest memory clock out of all bioses. Wonder what 33/31 would do, if it is too tight or not for higher straps.


I did 00 01.










I will give the stock bios a spin. Just to know if changing them is placebo.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Copied all timings out of my stock 290X rom.
> 
> 33 31 is in one strap only 400MHz.
> 
> 55 51 is in 4 straps 800MHz 900MHz 1000MHz 1125MHz.
> 
> 77 71 is in 5 straps 1250MHz 1375MHz 1500MHz 1625MHz.
> 
> After looking at that higher number = looser IMO.
> 
> Just set up 3 roms for testing, its gonna be same clocks (1100/1525), with stock 1250MHz timings in appropriate strap and its gonna be 77 71 vs 55 51 v DD D1.
> 
> I've also lined up timings to see perhaps whats going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Now when looking at 1375 1500 timings I noted if proceeding pair is looser another later one can be tighter. In 1375 strap green lined hex is tighter vs 1500, but due to the green lined being looser in 1500 strap blue lined remained same and orange lined has tightened.
> 
> Not even close to deciphering them or labeling them with some info out of latest AMD Linux driver (attached below is extract of atombios.h).
> 
> Atombios.hVRAM.txt 44k .txt file


Any results of these ?
You could maybe compare them to stilts timings as well









BTW, I found out what is causing my clock dropping....
If you do, crossfire + freesync + install afterburner= dropping......
If I do a fresh install of drivers, + enable freesync but don't install afterburner, my clocks are 100% stable. Once I install AB it becomes broken...

Also, my scores in 3dmark are now even higher by about ~300 points.

Also, regarding freesync.
If enable freesync and run FS X or FS U, my scores are the same as if freesync was disabled. However this doesnt apply to "normal" FS. If freesync is enabled in normal FS, my scores are lower by about ~600 points than as if it would disabled.

Will post screens soon.


----------



## fat4l

Here it is...
This only applies to FS performance....Score in ultra and extreme stays the same with freesync on and off.

*FREESYNC ON*
*19753*


*FREESYNC OFF*
*20338*


Hmmm


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Any results of these ?


Compare is:-

1100/1375, ram clock using Stilts timings
1100/1525, ram clock using stock 1250MHz timings
1100/1525, ram clock using stock 1250MHz timings with 55/51 mod
1100/1525, ram clock using stock 1250MHz timings with DD/D1 mod

Link:- http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6486076/fs/6468814/fs/6468172/fs/6468658

My opinion for my ROMs no real effect







, do read notes on 3dMark results for info. I also ran RealBench OpenCL test, the 55/51 showed ever so slight increase *but* could well be classed as variation per run







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> You could maybe compare them to stilts timings as well


Will do a new set of test for Stilts Timings.

I do recall when I tested Stilts timings before (where GPU remain same clock) RAM clocked 1375MHz with Stilts timings was equal to RAM clocked 1500MHz with stock timings. Only way 1500MHz pulled ahead was by adding 1250MHz stock timings to it.

I'm gonna do some more compares to show scaling with my other mods next. First factory rom clocked 1000/1250 vs factory rom as my factory clocks 1030/1325 vs factory rom with 1100/1525 vs factory rom with 1100/1525 with 1250MHz stock timings only.

I know something you didn't ask but thought I'd stated. Was looking for tech info for RAM ICs and saw Hynix have this PDF explaining P/Ns .

SKhynix_Graphics_Part_Numbering.pdf 135k .pdf file


SO you and Fyzz have 3rd die gen IC, so should be better than my AFR which = 2nd gen die.


----------



## fat4l

ok guys.
I got into mem timings now.

*Firestrike eXtreme.*

1250 timings in 1500 strap: 10879 pts
(Max with 1250 timings is about 1520MHz stable)=>tested with 1500MHz.


1375 timings in 1750 strap: 11002 pts
(Max with 1375 timings is about 1660MHz stable)=>tested with 1650MHz.


Will have to test 1500 timings in 1750 strap and also try DD D1 stuff.


----------



## gupsterg

Sort of surprised with your results







.

In the sense my 1100/1525 ROM scores similar overall as your 1200/1650. Your graphics score is vastly lower due to GT2 score dragging it down, in both tests. Yours physics is way higher, due to i7 vs i5, combined score is lower.

Would have thought your GPU clock of 1200 would blow my 1100 away?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> ok guys.
> I got into mem timings now.
> 
> *Firestrike eXtreme.*
> 
> 1250 timings in 1500 strap: 10879 pts
> (Max with 1250 timings is about 1520MHz stable)=>tested with 1500MHz.
> 
> 
> 1375 timings in 1750 strap: 11002 pts
> (Max with 1375 timings is about 1660MHz stable)=>tested with 1650MHz.
> 
> 
> Will have to test 1500 timings in 1750 strap and also try DD D1 stuff.


Like I mentioned on the other thread, I don't think you really need to put emphasis on 1750 strap as your memory clocks up way before 1700. Focus on 1625 and get the best you can from there.

Unless you have previously been hitting 1700+ memory before modding, I'd call it a failed attemp. Maybe you need to mod it with 1625 timings.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sort of surprised with your results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> In the sense my 1100/1525 ROM scores similar overall as your 1200/1650. Your graphics score is vastly lower due to GT2 score dragging it down, in both tests. Yours physics is way higher, due to i7 vs i5, combined score is lower.
> 
> Would have thought your GPU clock of 1200 would blow my 1100 away?


Don't be








You are testing Firestrike with 1x290X and I'm testing Firestrike Extreme with 2x290X







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Like I mentioned on the other thread, I don't think you really need to put emphasis on 1750 strap as your memory clocks up way before 1700. Focus on 1625 and get the best you can from there.
> 
> Unless you have previously been hitting 1700+ memory before modding, I'd call it a failed attemp. Maybe you need to mod it with 1625 timings.


Yes I was. with no mods I can go up to 1750Mhz [email protected]_artifacts.
I will now try DD D1 with the current straps.


----------



## mus1mus

Then you need to use another timing set as that clearly limits your OC.

Maybe 1625 timing set? Or individually trying out values?

Also, when you do the mods, try out what effects do they give the core. Remember, Insanity's modded roms limits OC potential of the cores as well. So try to get a balance of both. As well as recording the scores.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Then you need to use another timing set as that clearly limits your OC.
> 
> Maybe 1625 timing set? Or individually trying out values?


Well for now I'm trying to check how far I can go with different timings(strap timings).
With default timings I can go to 1750MHz.
With 1250(1126-1250) timings I can go up to 1520MHz.
With 1375(1251-1375) timings I can go up to 1660MHz.
Now, maybe, 1500(1376-1500) timings can get me up to 1750Mhz+ again.

After I check 1500timings and their real benefit I will know whats the best to use. Then I can start fiddling the timings that are bringing me the best results in terms of MHz:timings.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Don't be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are testing Firestrike with 1x290X and I'm testing Firestrike Extreme with 2x290X


ahh







, I'll just go and whimper in corner as my extreme scores are gonna be so low







.


----------



## gupsterg

@ thread subscribers / viewers

Edited post 440 to include compare of Stilts timings vs other ram mod tests.

Added today heading "What I've achieved as a performance boost via bios mods".

Planning to also add info to determine drooped DPM 2 - 6 EVV voltage to then configure DPM manually. For the being time info has been posted by Berkeley as well post 272.

To do is still add info regarding Lards batch file for aid with modding complete tables from one rom to another.


----------



## fat4l

ok ok ok ...
1500(1251-1500) timings in 1750 strap

1740 MHz is about the max. 1750 3d mark crashes...
FS eXTREME



It Doesn't rly bring any benefit ...and I had to add some AUx voltage.

Will be moving back to 1375 timings + max frequency + timing mods

EDIT://
Could actually get to 1760MHz. Scored about 11160 pts....1770MHz driver error.


----------



## fyzzz

Doing some more memory testing and might found some interesting. Playing around with 1250 timings in 1626-1750 strap and while it seems to hit the core clock hard and i can 'only' hit 1630-1650 on the memory, the performance is just insane considering the clockspeeds. I tested with DD/D1 and might try 55/51 since that gave good results too, must test a bit looser timings in the 1626-1750 strap and see how that goes. Core clock is not king, atleast not on my card







.
15088 gpu score at 1200/1650
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6487664
15185 gpu score at 1220/1650
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6487699


----------



## fat4l

I'm testing 55/51 and DD/D1.
Th performance is the same or even lower than with 77/71.


----------



## mus1mus

How did you add the DD D1 mod?

I mod mine up to 900ish strap. Gonna be back at it tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How did you add the DD D1 mod?
> 
> I mod mine up to 900ish strap. Gonna be back at it tomorrow. Can't wait.


opened HxD, searched for the strap i wanted to mod. replaced 77 71 with DD D1 saved it. Opened it in hawaiireader, saved it (to fix checksum).
Thats it


----------



## fat4l

btw my bios doesn't include any strap higher than 1750...hmmmm


----------



## mus1mus

No other 200 series bios does.

I changed mine up to 1000 Strap. So from 1750 - 1000, DD D1.


----------



## Roboyto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Doing some more memory testing and might found some interesting. Playing around with 1250 timings in 1626-1750 strap and while it seems to hit the core clock hard and i can 'only' hit 1630-1650 on the memory, the performance is just insane considering the clockspeeds. I tested with DD/D1 and might try 55/51 since that gave good results too, must test a bit looser timings in the 1626-1750 strap and see how that goes. *Core clock is not king*, atleast not on my card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 15088 gpu score at 1200/1650
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6487664
> 15185 gpu score at 1220/1650
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6487699


I wouldn't go so far as to say that, but the RAM timing edits are definitely squeezing a surprising amount of performance out of your card.

For my 290:

1295/1725 yielded 14854 graphics score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9205561

1200/1650 yields 13797 graphics score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9285859?

1220/1650 yields 14040 graphics score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9285930?

It is interesting that the 20MHz core clock for you only got you 97 GPU points. On the other hand, mine jumped 243.

RAM clocks are something I spent a little time examining way back when I first got my card. My tiny sample can be seen in the spreadsheet under the 'VRAM CLK Performance' Tab. I didn't compare FS back then, but 3DMark11 benches gained little performance from RAM clocks.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1456279/honey-i-shrunk-the-ultra-tower-beast-my-journey-to-creating-a-more-compact-pc-with-an-r9-290/20_20#post_21847939

Great job tinkering and sharing the info.

I need to start altering these settings myself, but today was spent tidying up my HTPC which is also powered by a full-covered reference 290. It's an average performer compared to the beast that resides in my main rig. 1100/1350 +25mV is all it is really worth pushing after a few hours of tinkering. All the way up to +175mV only gets it to 1200 core and nothin extra on the RAM. Surpassing +175mV just gives screen flickering with no load on the card at all. I'd like to see what more can be had out of it with some BIOS tweaking.


----------



## fat4l

My final results are,
1200MHz Cores
1700MHz Mems
1376-1500 strap timings used for 1626+ Mhz
This gives me the best results in terms of performance and stability. No artifacts even in long run.















Fow comparison, this is my old "untuned" 295X2, 1250/1650Mhz.
~1300pts less...


----------



## Ized

Those firestrike extreme scores seem a bit low considering the bananas clockspeeds fat4l, no?

Pretty hard to follow this thread now but just a passing thought.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Those firestrike extreme scores seem a bit low considering the bananas clockspeeds fat4l, no?
> 
> Pretty hard to follow this thread now but just a passing thought.


idk. show me some scores to compare to


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> idk. show me some scores to compare to


Perhaps its just a crossfire scaling type thing, I don't have any experience with that. I just saw all your clock speeds and thought you would be easily able to double my score.

I can offer up my single card scores but I doubt there is much to learn there. http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6480027/fs/5692884

Chasing my own problems as you might see, I am missing 10% in my physics score randomly


----------



## Roboyto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Perhaps its just a crossfire scaling type thing, I don't have any experience with that. I just saw all your clock speeds and thought you would be easily able to double my score.
> 
> I can offer up my single card scores but I doubt there is much to learn there. http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6480027/fs/5692884
> 
> Chasing my own problems as you might see, I am missing 10% in my physics score randomly


You're on different GPU drivers and Win10 version between those 2 listings. Have you altered anything with your RAM; upgraded, timing, clocks?

I've done my fair share of 3DMark benching, and for no explicable reason I have seen a variance in Physics scores similar to yours. I'm not sure how much of a variance it was, but a few FPS looks familiar. Try re-running the bench a few more times, and reboot often; especially if you push GPU too far and you get heavy artifacting/tearing or display driver crashes. Minimize the number of programs you have running in the background; every little bit can make a difference!


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roboyto*
> 
> You're on different GPU drivers and Win10 version between those 2 listings. Have you altered anything with your RAM; upgraded, timing, clocks?
> 
> I've done my fair share of 3DMark benching, and for no explicable reason I have seen a variance in Physics scores similar to yours. I'm not sure how much of a variance it was, but a few FPS looks familiar. Try re-running the bench a few more times, and reboot often; especially if you push GPU too far and you get heavy artifacting/tearing or display driver crashes. Minimize the number of programs you have running in the background; every little bit can make a difference!


Sorry good catch on the windows 8 vs 7 difference (different SSD too) but I should have said that my physics score is still lower on the older Windows 8 install (just dual booting) than it used to be.

I was forced to reset my motherboard BIOS settings a couple of weeks ago, restored the newest backup I had and everything appears to be the same.. clearly something has changed but what I don't know.

I couldn't make the physics score go up very much at all even with more aggressive RAM settings/clocks/timings, of course this meant dozens of reboots too.

I have pretty much no applications running - just Speedfan + Steam.

Very frustrating, on one had 9% difference sounds dramatic but as you say its barely 3fps so back to pretending everything is fine..


----------



## Roboyto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Sorry good catch on the windows 8 vs 7 difference (different SSD too) but I should have said that my physics score is still lower on the older Windows 8 install (just dual booting) than it used to be.
> 
> I was forced to reset my motherboard BIOS settings a couple of weeks ago, restored the newest backup I had and everything appears to be the same.. clearly something has changed but what I don't know.
> 
> I couldn't make the physics score go up very much at all even with more aggressive RAM settings/clocks/timings, of course this meant dozens of reboots too.
> 
> I have pretty much no applications running - just Speedfan + Steam.
> 
> Very frustrating, on one had 9% difference sounds dramatic but as you say its barely 3fps so back to pretending everything is fine..


It could also be slight degradation in the CPU. Try bumping the core voltage or VRIN a little bit and see if it helps at all.


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roboyto*
> 
> It could also be slight degradation in the CPU. Try bumping the core voltage or VRIN a little bit and see if it helps at all.


You frightened me







Luckily (I guess?) no improvement with extra voltage on both. I have zero stability issues (excluding messing with the 290 of course).

Even though you scared me thanks for the ideas


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> My final results are,
> 1200MHz Cores
> 1700MHz Mems
> 1376-1500 strap timings used for 1626+ Mhz
> This gives me the best results in terms of performance and stability. No artifacts even in long run.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> I have pretty much no applications running - just Speedfan + Steam.


IF your running Steam to use 3dMark, just go to "Help" page on 3dMark hit "Reveal Key", note it, download standalone version of 3dMark and same key will work with it.


----------



## Roboyto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> You frightened me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily (I guess?) no improvement with extra voltage on both. I have zero stability issues (excluding messing with the 290 of course).
> 
> Even though you scared me thanks for the ideas


You never know since the quality of chips can vary greatly. It was a long shot, but worth a try anyhow.

It sucks when BIOS settings get wiped...there's SO many options nowadays it's impossible to keep track of 'em all.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> btw my bios doesn't include any strap higher than 1750...hmmmm


You can change the ram frequency identifier for timings (my made up name).

Code:



Code:


400MHz - 150-400MHz
800MHz - 401-800MHz
900MHz - 801-900MHz
1000MHz - 901-1000MHz
1125MHz - 1001-1125MHz
1250MHz - 1126-1250MHz
1375MHz - 1251-1375MHz
1500MHz - 1376-1500MHz
1625MHz - 1501-1625MHz
1750MHz - 1626-1750MHz

Basically what those hex values are is the upper limit of RAM frequency the associated timings will be used for, the lower limit is +1 of strap below. The 1750MHz timings run all the way to whatever is the CCC RAM frequency limit ie 2000MHz. I would assume if we changed DPM 0 RAM frequency to something lower than default 150MHz then the 400MHz strap timings would be used with that clock.

So you could merge 2 straps to create space for another.

For example lets say you use same timings for 1250MHz strap & 1375MHz and different timings for 1500MHz you can edit the 1250MHz to be 1375MHz by changing the hex values. This way any RAM frequency between 1126 - 1375 will use that set of timings. Then change the 1375MHz to be 1500MHz, 1500MHz to be 1625MHz and 1625MHz to be 1750MHz and lastly 1750MHz to be whatever you want.

Results would =

Code:



Code:


400MHz - 150-400MHz
800MHz - 401-800MHz
900MHz - 801-900MHz
1000MHz - 901-1000MHz
1125MHz - 1001-1125MHz
1375MHz - 1126-1375MHz
1500MHz - 1376-1500MHz
1625MHz - 1501-1625MHz
1750MHz - 1626-1750MHz
xxxxMHz - 1751-xxxxMHz


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You can change the ram frequency identifier for timings (my made up name).
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 400MHz - 150-400MHz
> 800MHz - 401-800MHz
> 900MHz - 801-900MHz
> 1000MHz - 901-1000MHz
> 1125MHz - 1001-1125MHz
> 1250MHz - 1126-1250MHz
> 1375MHz - 1251-1375MHz
> 1500MHz - 1376-1500MHz
> 1625MHz - 1501-1625MHz
> 1750MHz - 1626-1750MHz
> 
> Basically what those hex values are is the upper limit of RAM frequency the associated timings will be used for, the lower limit is +1 of strap below. The 1750MHz timings run all the way to whatever is the CCC RAM frequency limit ie 2000MHz. I would assume if we changed DPM 0 RAM frequency to something lower than default 150MHz then the 400MHz strap timings would be used with that clock.
> 
> So you could merge 2 straps to create space for another.
> 
> For example lets say you use same timings for 1250MHz strap & 1375MHz and different timings for 1500MHz you can edit the 1250MHz to be 1375MHz by changing the hex values. This way any RAM frequency between 1126 - 1375 will use that set of timings. Then change the 1375MHz to be 1500MHz, 1500MHz to be 1625MHz and 1625MHz to be 1750MHz and lastly 1750MHz to be whatever you want.
> 
> Results would =
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 400MHz - 150-400MHz
> 800MHz - 401-800MHz
> 900MHz - 801-900MHz
> 1000MHz - 901-1000MHz
> 1125MHz - 1001-1125MHz
> 1375MHz - 1126-1375MHz
> 1500MHz - 1376-1500MHz
> 1625MHz - 1501-1625MHz
> 1750MHz - 1626-1750MHz
> xxxxMHz - 1751-xxxxMHz


Thx but not gonna bother..1700MHz with 1500 timings is more than nuff for me


----------



## gupsterg

No worries, it had slipped my mind to add this info to post 1 but will now in case some one requires it







.

Seeing your & Fyzzz results on RAM OCs seems to me Hynix BFR is great, would be interesting to see posts of other owners results with same RAM IC.


----------



## mus1mus

What is the max Voltage you guys are seeing when you add say, +200 on trix on modded voltage tables?

I find it weird I can only dial 1.344 max when I touch DPM 7 to any value.


----------



## fat4l

Here is my score for a single card, 1250/1700MHz.
15030 Graphics score


----------



## mus1mus

follow irt up with a link.


----------



## masatheboy

Im having some problems with my 290x. My memory chips are dying slowly - elpida ofc. They used to be stable at 1375 -> 1250. Now im running them 1000 and they are stable. Card has no warranty so I can t use that. I was thinking if raising or lowering VDDCI voltage would help? Havent find any information how changing VDDCI changes card overclocking potential. I was hoping someone has messed with it and could tell me how it changed your card stability or overclocking potential.

I really could use any help - so please if you know anything tell me.


----------



## fat4l

Do u guys have any tighter 1500strap BFR timings ?
I would want to tighten my timings but keep my 1700MHz frequency. Do u know which timings to "play" with first ?
1500 strap timings(BFR):
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3D 90 55 11 12 2F 96 19 06 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 74 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 29 2F 61 27 30 16

Edit://
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Perhaps its just a crossfire scaling type thing, I don't have any experience with that. I just saw all your clock speeds and thought you would be easily able to double my score.
> 
> I can offer up my single card scores but I doubt there is much to learn there. http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6480027/fs/5692884
> 
> Chasing my own problems as you might see, I am missing 10% in my physics score randomly


So here are my results with 1500 strap timings and 1700Mhz + 1250MHz on the core.
Graphics score, FS X:
Yours:6288
Mine:6748
I believe everyone should get into the bios editiong stuff cuz the performance gain is noticeable










(Sry for no link)


----------



## mus1mus

Look for a BIOS that supports the BFR chips. A base unmodded timings is advisable.


----------



## OneB1t

new update for hawaii bios reader







- fan speed

for now it works with 290X bioses other card needs some offset search

if someone allready found good way to look for memory timings i can add this into editor too


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> new update for hawaii bios reader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - fan speed
> 
> for now it works with 290X bioses other card needs some offset search
> 
> *if someone allready found good way to look for memory timings i can add this into editor too*


I just use the search option to look for the text "RGR". Scroll up a bit and there, the memory timings.

or search for the HEX values such as 7771, 9991, 3331. Mostly found on the headers of the timings.


----------



## DzillaXx

Can someone post a link to the HIS iTurbo software?

Really would like both high voltage offset and aux voltage control.

After Burner sucks as it can only do 100mv+ without needing to run a command to allow for larger offset. And Trixx has no Aux Control.

This program seems like it would solve everything, but it has been cleared from the web it seems.


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> ...if someone allready found good way to look for memory timings i can add this into editor too


The memory timings begins always after DE 09 84 FF FF 00.
The memory straps are 52 hex values long.
10 memory straps for Hawaii and 12 for Grenada.

I recommend to let us exchange/manipulate the MHz presets and the timings.
Because you can precisely tune the memory straps with MHz presets, like I did with my HD 7970.

If you only look for the MHz presets to find straps, it will comes to mistakes because some Grenada MHz presets are messed up.

To know how long the complete memory timings block is, you can search if more than one brand is supported like H5GC4H24AJR, EDW4032BABG... etc.
Or maybe you can check, if after the 10/12 straps the next hex values are 00 00 00, if not open the next 10/12 straps to edit.

So far my suggestions, I'm not a programmer, but I hope this helps.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> The memory straps are 52 hex values long.


Is that correct or am I missing something?

Timings are 30 hex value length , 3 hex values for frequency and 1 hex value as IC identifier, so 34 hex length for complete strap?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> new update for hawaii bios reader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - fan speed


+Rep







.

I was wondering Oneb1t if it would be possible to add VDDCI voltage edit and RAM I/O bus frequency to HawaiiReader?

So far out of the many roms a) I've viewed for my own reasons b) modded for others not found DPM GPU / RAM frequency being read incorrectly and as they reside between them should get picked up ok?


----------



## mus1mus

It really is 52.

The timings are 3 lines of 16 (1-F) + the pointer and 3 strap identifiers.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It really is 52.


34 length in hexadecimal = 52 length in decimal

I think I've been spending too much time using hex editor so starting to relate more to hexadecimal







.


----------



## mus1mus

All I know is, there are 48 hex values relating to the timings, 3 strap identifiers, and a pointer for memory designations.

So yeah, we are speaking different languages.


----------



## gupsterg

SO has anyone started to convert timing values from HEX to DEC and manipulate to determine what labels could be applied?

Was planning on doing so but not found time







, there was some info out of updated atombios.h I posted in post 435.


----------



## mus1mus

I do count it according to the pattern on each column. But it's hard to crack. The sequence on some columns vary sporadically.

I usually just copy the values from strap to strap and test.

A predefined timing set is more guaranteed.


----------



## gupsterg

Agree the predefined is best option to go with plus predefined coupled with modifying first 2 hex values.

AS you've done so many tests now are you still concluding on your setup FF/F1 gives better results than tighter values for first 2 hex values with like timings for rest and same ram clock?

Why I'm asking is the Stilt posted info stating EDC (ECC) errors occur which we don't see as artifacts. So I'm assuming if slacker timings for first 2 hex values are giving you more performance than tighter ones you're getting EDC (ECC) errors, thus wasted cycles for correcting?


----------



## fyzzz

Trying to find a good 'combination' for my card, but it is a bit hard. Tight timings affect core clock by a bit and looser timings performs worse, but is more stable. Can't still go over 1270 mhz however. So i think it's best to play around with tight timings. 99/91 was the most stable, but didn't perform the worst, FF/F1 performed worse, but was just a tiny bit more stable and stock 77/71 was the most unstable, but performed best. I did the performance test at 1200 mhz, which is stable so i usually test at that clock and i kept the memory at 1250, just focusing on the core.
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6526066/fs/6526136/fs/6526273


----------



## mus1mus

That is a very good question gups. I think I can make a record out of that. And really need to to solidify these concept.

Altough, I am a bit reserved that changing these two HEX means tightening or loosening the timings. I have done a 11 11







for that reason.

That could be a job worth doing tomorrow. Im no good with excel though. And most of my runs are intended to beat fyzz in benchmarks.









But yeah, to compare (not really a good example as these are single runs. And may be dependent to other things rather than the BIOS alone)
AA A1 @ 1340, FF F1 @ 1345, FF F1 @ 1340
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6525388/fs/6525271/fs/6524838


----------



## fyzzz

The throne is yours and it will remain so. Happy now?







. I'm kinda done for a while now. I have tested many things and haven't found any good combination yet.


----------



## mus1mus

Nope. I know, there is a very big chance you will come back at it with a better set of scores.

Maybe we can help each other create a generic rom for both Elpida and Hynix cards. Hmmmmm


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> But yeah, to compare (not really a good example as these are single runs. And may be dependent to other things rather than the BIOS alone)
> AA A1 @ 1340, FF F1 @ 1345, FF F1 @ 1340
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6525388/fs/6525271/fs/6524838


What a big difference








For me it acted the same. I left it with 77/71 for now. Haven't tried 99/91 yet tho...


----------



## gupsterg

+Rep fyzzz & mus1mus for data share.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Altough, I am a bit reserved that changing these two HEX means tightening or loosening the timings. I have done a 11 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for that reason.


Will be waiting for your report on 11/11







.

I do believe lower = tighter, I'm concluding this from quick compare of hex values per strap plus say your, fyzzz, rdr09 & fat4l results/observations.

When you guys lower first 2 values your limiting OC ability but gain performance? correct?
As you loosen your gaining OC ability but loosing performance? correct?

When I did a compare of 77/71, 55/51 and DD/D1 all just showed a negligible variation for performance in 3dMark FS, but followed lower = better. RealBench OpenCL benchmark results for each could be considered negligible as well but as it's benchmark result is a smaller number the small variation = bigger % of benchmark result IIRC.

As we're only modding 2 hex values the mod's variation is small to timings in my view.

Where as taking complete lower strap timings and placing in higher strap is yielding higher gain.

Link:- 3dMark FS Comparison, same stock rom used but 1 with lower strap timings

I'm also thinking as the 290/X has a 512bit memory bus, timings(and say ram clock) are not benefiting it in the same way as say a GPU with smaller bus? or are we using software which isn't showing the benefit as well?

Some of my ? are things to just post/put out there swirling in my head







.


----------



## fyzzz

Yeah the differences is not that big, but i can say that DD/D1 performed the best for me and i did my highest firestrike run with it, the core was a bit less stable, but i ended up with the same core clock in the end. So i definitely think that tighter timings affect core clock, maybe not much, but i can say for sure that my card got more stable with 99/91. I have also tried 1250 timings along with DD/D1 in the 1626-1750 strap, it performed great, could get to about 1650 mhz on the memory, but core clock was affected by quite a bit. I've also noticed that my card got more stable when i gave it more VDDCI when i ran tight timings.


----------



## gupsterg

+Rep, thanks again for data.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I've also noticed that my card got more stable when i gave it more VDDCI when i ran tight timings.


From this I'm now assuming that's why Sapphire 390/X may have extra VDDCI vs other 390/X roms, to give that extra headroom on OC abilty.

Supporting evidence IMO:-

a) stock 390/X rom have slightly tighter ram timings vs stock 290/X

b) stock 390/X run RAM higher clock by default and a little on GPU then stock 290/X


----------



## OneB1t

i added first part of memory timings into hawaii bios reader

if you want to help me i need proper structure of what follows after 0xDE, 0x09, 0x84, 0xFF, 0xFF, 0x00

i need smth like this

Mhz 24bit
tRcl 16bit
empty space 24bit
CAS 24bit
empty space 8but
rCAS 16bit

etc...


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> i added first part of memory timings into hawaii bios reader
> 
> if you want to help me i need proper structure of what follows after 0xDE, 0x09, 0x84, 0xFF, 0xFF, 0x00
> 
> i need smth like this
> 
> Mhz 24bit
> tRcl 16bit
> empty space 24bit
> CAS 24bit
> empty space 8but
> rCAS 16bit
> 
> etc...


The timings are coded, I don't know what they mean.
MHz presets 24bit
IC identifier can be 0x00, 0x01 or 0x02 2bit
The tail is unknown.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Can someone post a link to the HIS iTurbo software?


On this webpage near end is a googledrive link to it, will be adding it to post 1 soon.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +Rep fyzzz & mus1mus for data share.
> Will be waiting for your report on 11/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Here's a spreadsheet of what would be my tests results.

Tests have the following limitations:

2 Runs of the Benchmarks
Core- 1200
Memory -1500
4790K at 4.9
8GB DDR3 at 21338-8-9-24-CR1

AA A1 ATM.

Will be filling up the voids as I go along today.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> On this webpage near end is a googledrive link to it, will be adding it to post 1 soon.


So what would be the best way to setup a higher stock voltage in your opinion. A higher fixed voltage or using a higher EVV voltage?

Been thinking about adding a good 50mv to my card's stock clocks.

Also Thanks for the Program, iTurbo is a godsend. I have no idea why this is not more popular. If only AfterBurner would give up the idea that 100mv+ is all one needs.









Also you wouldn't mind linking your own bios for me to look at all the changes you have made compared to what I have done to mine?


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> i added first part of memory timings into hawaii bios reader
> 
> if you want to help me i need proper structure of what follows after 0xDE, 0x09, 0x84, 0xFF, 0xFF, 0x00
> 
> i need smth like this
> 
> Mhz 24bit
> tRcl 16bit
> empty space 24bit
> CAS 24bit
> empty space 8but
> rCAS 16bit
> 
> etc...


http://pastebin.com/G8b3PwSE


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I was wondering Oneb1t if it would be possible to add VDDCI voltage edit and RAM I/O bus frequency to HawaiiReader?
> 
> So far out of the many roms a) I've viewed for my own reasons b) modded for others not found DPM GPU / RAM frequency being read incorrectly and as they reside between them should get picked up ok?


That would be cool








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> So what would be the best way to setup a higher stock voltage in your opinion. A higher fixed voltage or using a higher EVV voltage?
> 
> Been thinking about adding a good 50mv to my card's stock clocks.
> 
> Also Thanks for the Program, iTurbo is a godsend. I have no idea why this is not more popular. If only AfterBurner would give up the idea that 100mv+ is all one needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you wouldn't mind linking your own bios for me to look at all the changes you have made compared to what I have done to mine?


EVV is evv







...this means it's "automated". If you want to give your card some extra juice than u need to set a fixed voltage to your clocks.

Regarding iTurbo, I don;t understand it either. I find it rly good too


----------



## mus1mus

Frustrating day!.

I just can't stabilize 1675+ memory clock on my card. It just taps out! Sad, it boosts a considerable performance.

The stilt's MLU 1250-strap timing is also too tight for 1625! Or even 1500.

On a note, found a memory timing set from Asus 290X that scores well untouched.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6535417


----------



## fat4l

Which mem type do u have?


----------



## mus1mus

Hello.

Elpida Crap.


----------



## Mercennarius

What 390X BIOS do I need to flash on my 8GB Saphire 290X with Elpida memory? Thanks.


----------



## gupsterg

This post is in relation to your PM/above post.

All the 390/X roms I've seen are Hynix AJR IC only (H5GC4H24AJR), you have EDW4032BABG, this is also a differing IC to the Elpida timings placed in the modded 390/X roms thread.

I created a rom for @Krahll, had Sapphire Tri-X 290 8GB New edition with a Samsung IC (differing IC from 290/X) I modded whole factory rom's VRAM_Info table into a Sapphire 390X Nitro rom; have a read of posts in linked thread.

I've added whole VRAM_info table from a 390/X rom to my Vapor-X 290X factory rom and then placed only timings for my IC and it didn't gain me anything. Instead RAM frequency with tightened timings that worked with my factory rom never worked with that modded rom, they artifacted.

Modding a whole table from one rom to another takes more time then usual mods, reason being is if a data shift occurs a section in the rom needs updating so it points correcting to beginning of each table within rom.

My advice again would be mod your factory rom to have tighten timings, this will gain you a stable rom which will match/beat a 390/X clock for clock IMO.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Also you wouldn't mind linking your own bios for me to look at all the changes you have made compared to what I have done to mine?


No worries, UEFI.rom is factory one, for rest view txt file in zip.

Link:- https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6ybetYJ0wwMT29xdVVnTS1oVUU/view?usp=sharing

How I tested / set DPM 2-6 is same method as post by Berkeley, will be adding this info to post 1 soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Here's a spreadsheet of what would be my tests results.


+Rep, many thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Will be filling up the voids as I go along today.


Look forward to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Frustrating day!.
> 
> I just can't stabilize 1675+ memory clock on my card. It just taps out! Sad, it boosts a considerable performance.
> 
> The stilt's MLU 1250-strap timing is also too tight for 1625! Or even 1500.
> 
> On a note, found a memory timing set from Asus 290X that scores well untouched.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6535417


Stilts timings on Hynix AFR was about 1425 max for me IIRC, didn't spend too long testing as once had the stock 1250MHz timings in 1500 & 1625 I stopped aiming to get Stilts timings work @ higher freq.

Did that Asus bios have Elpida DEBUG?


----------



## mus1mus

Yes. But my mem chips were just 2032BBBGs.









I also found some anomalous stock roms. Like that of Sapphire's that prevents going past 1625. They intentionally altered a timing.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yes. But my mem chips were just 2032BBBGs.


Dunno what the debug means but I'm guessing it won't be a differing IC, perhaps just differing timings. Not compared timings as a) not have Elpida b) not had time , did you?

On another note, since adding VDDCI / RAM I/O Bus freq edit to post 1 been searching for info to really nail what is VDDCI as found varying descriptions for it when just googling VDDCI. Now after rereading Stilts mining bios thread today, come across this nugget of info which I'm gonna use for relevant heading in post 1.
Quote:


> The quality of the memory controllers vary so some of them might need a slight increase in the supply voltage (VDDCI) even at or slightly below 1500MHz. Usually 20mV increase in the VDDCI is enough to stabilise it. On Hawaii the VDDCI should never be set higher than +50mV (= 1.050V) as the memory PHY / controller is the hottest part of the GPU already.


Link:- quote from

I know via PM he has stated 1.10v is ok as MAX, personally gonna stick with MAX 1.05v as highlighted above and looking at Sapphire 390/X roms.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masatheboy*
> 
> I was thinking if raising or lowering VDDCI voltage would help? Havent find any information how changing VDDCI changes card overclocking potential. I was hoping someone has messed with it and could tell me how it changed your card stability or overclocking potential.


Updating heading *Memory Interface (I/O bus voltage) VDDCI and frequency editing* in post 1 regarding this now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> So what would be the best way to setup a higher stock voltage in your opinion. A higher fixed voltage or using a higher EVV voltage?


Manually is best IMO, EVV can't be set (well not easily AFAIK) EVV uses ASIC profiling per GPU to determine VID (there is more to this).


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercennarius*
> 
> What 390X BIOS do I need to flash on my 8GB Saphire 290X with Elpida memory? Thanks.


From my testing I would recommend using lower strap timings and with them you can extra 200-250MHz.
What I mean is that with 1500 strap timings(1376-1500MHz), you should get up to 1700-1750MHz. With 1250 timings you should get to 1500-1550MHz. Your milage may vary tho.
Test how far you can go with stock timings. Then you use the method I described.
MHz>timings. In my testing, 1700MHz+1500 timings > 1500MHz+1250 timings.

But like I said your results may vary. I would also recommend you to use the core voltage you would use otherwise when your core is overclocked as it somehow influences the mem voltage/overclockability.


----------



## gupsterg

Added new heading to post 1, *What I've achieved manually setting VID per DPM state vs EVV* .


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> I decided I want to use 1050mV vddci but I'm not sure where exactly it is located.


I hope you don't mind me taking your PM to thread







, reason I'm bringing it to thread is so anyone else wishing to know the same has info and I'm not repeating same thing via PMs to others







.

Also by bringing things to thread means others can view/chime in and some things bring up holes in my own post 1. For example how you stated your strap info which brought about me stating we can edit frequency and I should add info to post 1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> Can I just search for e80308983a and edit e803 to 1a04 ?
> This is what I saw in your rom.


No you've interpreted image wrong in post 1 heading *Memory Interface (RAM I/O bus voltage) VDDCI and frequency editing*.

The VDDCI voltage and frequency are turquoise boxed values, you seem to have picked up the unmarked/orange boxed values. The text in image is same colour as marked values to denote what goes with what.

If searching like you are first rule of this mod is the frequency will be same as what is default highest RAM frequency of a rom. So lets say rom has 1250MHz, this becomes 125000 > 01 E8 48 > 48 E8 01.

Second rule is if VDDCI is shown as 1.000v in GPU-Z sensors page when stock rom flashed and no modification of voltage has been done via an OC app (AUX voltage in MSI AB) or hard mod, this means 1.000v becomes 1000 > 03 E8 > E8 03. We can't take other voltages out of GPU-Z as absolute, for example 1.050v set in rom shows as 1.047v in it. For cases where people see higher than 1.000v VDDCI I suggest they view the PowerPlay table and pick out SCLK (GPU Freq.) & MCLK (RAM Freq.) as shown in image post 1 relevant heading.

So search would be 48 E8 01 E8 03 , I still suggest cross ref'ing tables for a rom created via AtomDis so you know you're in the PowerPlay table.

For example in the tables I created for your master rom, heading data tables:

000f: a572 Len 0288 Rev 06:01 (PowerPlayInfo)

What that means is offset location a572 is where PowerPlay table start in rom, it has a length of 288 hexadecimal. Press CTRL+E to select whole block using that info, this way you'll see range of hex values for complete table in lower status bar, A572-A7F9. Now when you search for hex values if offset for found values is within that range you're in right table.

You can also press CTRL+G and enter a572 to go to beginning of table and then start search via pressing CTRL+F and entering hex values plus set Datatype to Hex-values.

Setting the frequency via this mod doesn't gain any performance, I set it the same because stock roms do this and I wouldn't want to chance introducing instability to a modded rom from not doing this.


----------



## fat4l

ugh







I'm even more confused than before


----------



## gupsterg

Will look at both your ROMs tomorrow, edit and attach to post







.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Will look at both your ROMs tomorrow, edit and attach to post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


okay cool and thanks


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> On Hawaii the VDDCI should never be set higher than +50mV (= 1.050V) as the memory PHY / controller is the hottest part of the GPU already.


Well isn't that interesting - not sure if I read that before but its only just hit me _just_ how hot that must mean.. when a reference card on a launch cooler will causally chill at 95c on the core and similar on VRMs just how hot is this memory controller?









Im wondering where that chip is located on the PCB too.


----------



## erua

Hi,
first of all I'd like you very much for your work you're doing. I wished I could edit the bios in this way since I bought my 290X as undervolting was causing stability issues (black screens, crashes) primarily on load changes or in low power states. Being able to modify the voltage of the highest state only is great and works like a charm (-100 mV atm, saving up to 50 Watts on full load).
But I still have a problem, too. My card causes post to fail when I set the pci mode from legacy bios to uefi in the uefi settings of my motherboard. I then have to dismount the card to switch back to the iGPU, getting into the uefi settings and set it back to legacy mode.
GPU-Z sais, the card does support uefi. With your information, I was able to determine that the bios file contains both images and the 'last image bit' is not set in the first (legacy) image. I'd like to enable uefi mode for faster boot times as I want to use the card along with pci passthrough.
Hope somebody can figure out what is wrong with booting in uefi mode. Thanks and keep it up


----------



## dianasta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Will look at both your ROMs tomorrow, edit and attach to post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hi,
Could you take a look at the attached roms, Sapphire 290x and PowerColor 290x. Can we under-volt them as much as possible? I use them for mining.

Currently have loaded the stilts rom M25M.bin . This is -25mv. 1000 core, 1375 mem.

I would like to under-volt more if possible?

Thanks.

290xRoms.zip 85k .zip file


----------



## mus1mus

Okay. New ROM:

Based on an Asus (NOT PT) rom.

Mods done:

1250 MHz memory Strap for Elpida adopted up to 1750 Strap.
FF F1 mods.
DPM 7 - 1.287
Stock Voltage at LOAD on my card: 1.211

 Much to my Surprise: It's hitting Very Respectable scores. 15300+ on 1300? I needed 1320 to even break 15K on a PT1 

If you need a pre-overclocked version, let me know.

















Are you guys up for this?

ASUSX.zip 104k .zip file


Let me know how the BIOS treats your card. We can mod the lower straps to get better close to stock speeds performance.

Any performance testing info at 1375, 1500 will be highly appreciated.


----------



## fyzzz

I've been tinkering with bioses for my card. I have feeling that my card has more to give with the memory. The 390 bios performs the best on my card, but it is so finicky, even tho that the 390 non x bios fixed some things, it is still far from perfect. The 290 bios is still by far the most stable, but not the best performing. It still kinda annoys me that me card won't budge over 1270, no matter voltage or cooling (does 1120mhz+ on stock voltage). I had it even up to 1270 on air with temperatures with 60c+, yes it got more stable, but still not higher. There is also not alot of bioses that support hynix bfr.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I've been tinkering with bioses for my card. I have feeling that my card has more to give with the memory. The 390 bios performs the best on my card, but it is so finicky, even tho that the 390 non x bios fixed some things, it is still far from perfect. The 290 bios is still by far the most stable, but not the best performing. It still kinda annoys me that me card won't budge over 1270, no matter voltage or cooling (does 1120mhz+ on stock voltage). I had it even up to 1270 on air with temperatures with 60c+, yes it got more stable, but still not higher. There is also not alot of bioses that support hynix bfr.


I think you don't need the exact mem type BIOS to get it to work.

I am pretty sure I have found a handful BIOSes available for BFR.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I think you don't need the exact mem type BIOS to get it to work.
> 
> I am pretty sure I have found a handful BIOSes available for BFR.


If i flash a bios that only supports afr or elpida or something similar, i just end up with a bluescreen. I have found out that some of the vapor-x and tri-x bioses on techpowerups bios collection has support for bfr. I'm still more than happy with my current score, but i always want more and it is fun to tinker around with bioses, if they work as intended.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> If i flash a bios that only supports afr or elpida or something similar, i just end up with a bluescreen. I have found out that some of the vapor-x and tri-x bioses on techpowerups bios collection has support for bfr. I'm still more than happy with my current score, but i always want more and it is fun to tinker around with bioses, if they work as intended.


hmm. interesting.

1. PCS

2. GAMING


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> hmm. interesting.
> 
> 1. PCS
> 
> 2. GAMING


Well i haven't noticed those bioses before. I will test the msi bios and see how it behaves, it also seems like it has a different voltage table. It also seems quite new. Haven't had success with powercolor bioses before.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> hmm. interesting.
> 
> 1. PCS
> 
> 2. GAMING


Nice!
I will check the timings with my stock ares3 timings to see if theres any difference


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Nice!
> I will check the timings with my stock ares3 timings to see if theres any difference


No difference, every bfr bios seems to use the same timings.


----------



## mus1mus

I did see a bit.
But I am just looking at your BIOS to compare.

Code:



Code:


74 B7 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 6B BD 57 2D 60 55 0D 0E 22 9C 96 04 00 28 C3 00 22 BB 1C 08 53 0A 14 20 BA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 10 0C 1E 22 49 1D 23 12

74 B7 01 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 6B BD 57 2F 40 55 0F 0D 28 92 F7 06 00 48 C5 00 22 FF 1C 08 4C 0D 14 20 5A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 10 0C 20 24 6F 1E 29 12


----------



## Krahll

Hi people, before I start playing want to ask a question so I can confirm I understand.

- My card has an offset of 13mv, should I use the numbers for total mv minus offset for every change, or the full value? i.e add 37 mv if I want a total of +50, or just add 50 mv to the stock number.

Regards.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I did see a bit.
> But I am just looking at your BIOS to compare.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 74 B7 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 6B BD 57 2D 60 55 0D 0E 22 9C 96 04 00 28 C3 00 22 BB 1C 08 53 0A 14 20 BA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 10 0C 1E 22 49 1D 23 12
> 
> 74 B7 01 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 6B BD 57 2F 40 55 0F 0D 28 92 F7 06 00 48 C5 00 22 FF 1C 08 4C 0D 14 20 5A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 10 0C 20 24 6F 1E 29 12


Which two did u compare ?


----------



## fat4l

Timings for 1500 strap(i'm using till 1750Mhz).
1.msi
2.asus(my card)
3.powercolor

Code:



Code:


77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3D 90 55 11 12 2F A6 19 06 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 74 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 29 2F 61 27 30 16
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3D 90 55 11 12 2F 96 19 06 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 74 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 29 2F 61 27 30 16
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3D 90 55 11 12 2F A6 19 06 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 74 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 29 2F 61 27 30 16

I see only 1 difference.
96 vs A6


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Will look at both your ROMs tomorrow, edit and attach to post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> okay cool and thanks


Sorry for delay, checked your stock bios and one you PM'd _and_ found something strange. Even though your factory RAM clock is 1250MHz, RAM I/O Bus frequency was 1350MHz in ROM. First ROM I've seen where its higher than MAX RAM Frequency of ROM.


Spoiler: Your rom in HXD







Does above image help you to do mods? or do you require me to do them?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Im wondering where that chip is located on the PCB too.


In the die.


Spoiler: AMD slide on die






Quote:


> Finishing this silicon jigsaw is a new memory controller that's suited to the R9 290X's greater grunt. AMD has pulled off the enviable trick of increasing the overall width to 512 bits, up from HD 7970's 384 bits, but, crucially, doing so whilst decreasing the required space by 20 per cent. This has been done by using space-saving PHYs that, unlike their Tahiti cousins, are not able to clock as high - you gain some space but lose on memory frequency potential. Smaller memory PHYs is one reason why the new chip, at 438mm², is only 25 per cent larger than the HD 7970/R9 280X.


Quote from Ref PCB review, early reviews tend to have info that AMD release on tech.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dianasta*
> 
> Hi,
> Could you take a look at the attached roms, Sapphire 290x and PowerColor 290x. Can we under-volt them as much as possible? I use them for mining.
> 
> Currently have loaded the stilts rom M25M.bin . This is -25mv. 1000 core, 1375 mem.
> 
> I would like to under-volt more if possible?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 290xRoms.zip 85k .zip file


Hi,

Adjusting voltage per DPM will be best IMO. This can only really be done by you, with testing on each card. Berkeley explained method on page 28 post 272. I've also touched on it in post 1 heading *What I've achieved manually setting VID per DPM state vs EVV*.

When I have time I will be doing a new heading with more detailed instructions / screenshots of HawaiiReader / testing methodology of setting voltage per DPM. For now have read of the 2 things highlighted above, if your still stuck post for help and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahll*
> 
> Hi people, before I start playing want to ask a question so I can confirm I understand.
> 
> - My card has an offset of 13mv, should I use the numbers for total mv minus offset for every change, or the full value? i.e add 37 mv if I want a total of +50, or just add 50 mv to the stock number.
> 
> Regards.


Your thinking is correct, in that setting voltage per DPM take the offset of 13mv into account. What you see as 13mv in OC apps is actually 12.5mv, they round up for display purposes, the voltage control chip works in steps of 6.25mv.

If your rom has that GPU core voltage offset in it, it can be edited to zero, then you wouldn't need to take it into account, have you checked your rom?

That GPU core voltage offset (which is globally applying to all DPM states) can also be in voltage control chip (IR3567B) if ROM don't have it, in that case you either take it into account or flash a rom with editable global gpu core voltage offset in it.


----------



## masatheboy

I have problem that I need assist with.

Atm my card memory are not working correctly and I have tried to edit VDDCI voltage to get it to work properly.

Card is running The Stilt MLU +25mv offset 1000/1250 bios with custom made fan profile.

Card is fine with 1125 memory clocks but if i set them to +1200 random blackscreens starts to show up at 3d load.

So far I have edited bios with hex editor:

Red box on the picture line A860: 48 E8 01 [E8 03]

editedsection.png 16k .png file


So far I have tested values 1.020v FC 03, 1.025v 01 04, 1.050v 1A 04 .

After editing value, flashing bios and reinstalling drivers card wont set 3d core clock higher than idle 300mhz. Memory clocks works just fine.

After editing bios GPU-Z showing changed VDDCI value 1,047 no matter what I set it.

So I was hoping someone with better experience editing these bios files could help me what im doing wrong.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sorry for delay, checked your stock bios and one you PM'd _and_ found something strange. Even though your factory RAM clock is 1250MHz, RAM I/O Bus frequency was 1350MHz in ROM. First ROM I've seen where its higher than MAX RAM Frequency of ROM.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Your rom in HXD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does above image help you to do mods? or do you require me to do them?


Thanks!








Yes I think I can mod them by myself. Is it just E8 03 -> 1A 04 ?

Do you think the increased frequency influences something ?


----------



## gupsterg

No worries.

Yes your calc is correct.

In all stock roms (Stilts MLU Builds as well) I've seen it matches MAX clock of RAM set in ROM. For example Vapor X 290X STD is 1325MHz (as RAM is that) OC edition is 1410MHz.

Yours should be 1250MHz, I'm guessing Asus set it that way thinking owners will OC card. I've seen no performance difference if that frequency is lower/same/higher than MAX RAM clock.

I match to MAX RAM clock in my ROM mods as a) like to do what I see in stock roms b) hope it aids stability but not noted any issue when it is out of sync from MAX RAM clock.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Timings for 1500 strap(i'm using till 1750Mhz).
> 1.msi
> 2.asus(my card)
> 3.powercolor
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3D 90 55 11 12 2F A6 19 06 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 74 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 29 2F 61 27 30 16
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3D 90 55 11 12 2F 96 19 06 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 74 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 29 2F 61 27 30 16
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3D 90 55 11 12 2F A6 19 06 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 74 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 29 2F 61 27 30 16
> 
> I see only 1 difference.
> 96 vs A6


Good








Also what do u think about this ?


----------



## GroupB

Im a eyefinity user and since the release of the 390 AMD change something in the driver that do some screen tearing on my r9 290, my workaround was to remove powerplay in afterburn and clock the memory a little bit higher , in this case the lowest was 625 mhz. But by doing that I end up in 3d clock all the time and I always have to overclock before playing and to revert back to 625 mhz while in windows , its starting to piss me off since its a temp workaround waiting for amd to fix that but its there since last april-may...

So I try to flash my bios using the Hawaii bios reader, I replace the 150 mhz of the memory by 200 mhz and while I was there I replace the core clock from 947 to 1000, I replace the 150 and 947 in the first box where its CLOCK 1,2,3 and in the 2 lower box.

I flash it and it work im now 300 core and 200 mem but when I put load on my gpu I end up 1000 core and 625 mem. I dont understand where that 625 came from and why its not loading 1250. My mem clock in the reader in the first box are 1=1250, 2=1250, 3=200 and in the lower box its DPM0= 200 and all the rest 1250, all I did was to change the 150 to 200

Can someone help me with that?
thanks

Edit: nevermind found the problem was amd overdrive, I never use that but look like I did sometime last week probably for the power limit cause afterburn in powerplay off dont support it... Now the flash work, I just have to figure whats the minimum mhz to stop the tearing


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries.
> 
> Yes your calc is correct.


This is now done. GPU-z showing 1.047V @VDDCI now











This is the example of how much performance you can get out of your card.
For me it makes a difference of ~20%.
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6593207/fs/6590481


----------



## mus1mus

Disappointing! :facepalm:

I have managed to mod a DD 390 BIOS and squeezed a good amount of performance at lower clocks but I somehow lost, forgot, and can no longer replicate what I did to get the BIOS into Windows.

Sigh!

Somehow it gave me hope.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6597516


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Disappointing! :facepalm:
> 
> I have managed to mod a DD 390 BIOS and squeezed a good amount of performance at lower clocks but I somehow lost, forgot, and can no longer replicate what I did to get the BIOS into Windows.
> 
> Sigh!
> 
> Somehow it gave me hope.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6597516


20% free increase is disappointing ? ugh.
(I would go for 1250MHz cores but, 144Hz doesn't allow it so...)
Anyway show me some crossfire/295X2 results that are better than mine ^^


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> 20% free increase is disappointing ? ugh.
> (I would go for 1250MHz cores but, 144Hz doesn't allow it so...)
> Anyway show me some crossfire/295X2 results that are better than mine ^^


Cool your self fella. I was actually referring to my disappointment. My mishaps.

Try not to be too burdened by everyone's post.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Disappointing! :facepalm:
> 
> I have managed to mod a DD 390 BIOS and squeezed a good amount of performance at lower clocks but I somehow lost, forgot, and can no longer replicate what I did to get the BIOS into Windows.
> 
> Sigh!
> 
> Somehow it gave me hope.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6597516


GPU-Z?

The Download Bios icon?

That is what I used.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Cool your self fella. I was actually referring to my disappointment. My mishaps.
> 
> Try not to be too burdened by everyone's post.


ah, my bad then








I almost screwed my windows by flashing my cards...bah...
Atiadlxx.dll error

I hope I got it fixed now.


----------



## erua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erua*
> 
> GPU-Z sais, the card does support uefi. the bios file contains both images and the 'last image bit' is not set in the first (legacy) image.


Can anyone help me with my card not working in uefi mode?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erua*
> 
> Can anyone help me with my card not working in uefi mode?


Which windows are u running ?

BTW, today I did some fraps benchmark of *Crysis 3*, Welcome to the Jungle.
134s Benchmark, Crossfire 290x (ares III).
All max details, 1440p, SMAA MGPU 2x.
My results are:
*Stock clocks, 1030/1250MHz:*
Min: 59
Max: 108
Avg: 71.127

*Overclocked clocks, 1200/1700MHz(1500Timings):*
Min: 62
Max: 132
Avg: 85.517

Difference: 20.2%

*3DMark Firestrike eXtreme:*
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6593207/fs/6590481


Difference in Graphics Score: 19.7%

Nice scaling! Start modding your bios ppl


----------



## erua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Which windows are u running ?


7, although it doesn't matter, as the problem occurs during POST.

nice scaling indeed, btw. +~20% clock = +~20% performance, unlike nvidia cards (which have unlike higher clock potential instead).
Do you also measure your power draw? That would be interesting. I mean, I don't think you care about that, but it would be interesting to know the wattage that is transformed into heat.
I'm not into overclocking as AMD cards need decent overvolting and I have no liquid cooling. In fact, this Asus cooler of mine is garbage but with some tweaks and undervolting it works quite well...


----------



## dave1977nj

I have a Sapphire R9 290 I changed the GPU Clock to 1040 and the Memory to 1350.
When I check in GPUZ the GPU clock shows 1040 but the Memory Clock as 1250 and the Default Memory Clock as 1350.
I ran a test with FurMark GPU Clock shows 1040 and the memory stays at 1250







.
Can someone help me with this thank you


----------



## erua

Maybe there is just the overdrive setting wrong in catalyst/radeon settings?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erua*
> 
> 7, although it doesn't matter, as the problem occurs during POST.
> 
> nice scaling indeed, btw. +~20% clock = +~20% performance, unlike nvidia cards (which have unlike higher clock potential instead).
> Do you also measure your power draw? That would be interesting. I mean, I don't think you care about that, but it would be interesting to know the wattage that is transformed into heat.
> I'm not into overclocking as AMD cards need decent overvolting and I have no liquid cooling. In fact, this Asus cooler of mine is garbage but with some tweaks and undervolting it works quite well...


i dont think you can switch to uefi win 7 just like that. u need to make uefi installation first. for win 7 its not that easy. i would suggest win 10








draw not measured. maybe i will in the future.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave1977nj*
> 
> I have a Sapphire R9 290 I changed the GPU Clock to 1040 and the Memory to 1350.
> When I check in GPUZ the GPU clock shows 1040 but the Memory Clock as 1250 and the Default Memory Clock as 1350.
> I ran a test with FurMark GPU Clock shows 1040 and the memory stays at 1250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Can someone help me with this thank you


run some oc program. press reset clocks....


----------



## erua

No, you don't get the issue. Windows IS actually an 'uefi installation'. I just hat to set pci mode to legacy in efi settings. plus, as I said before, the problem occurs before anything in the system even thinks of a windows bootloader that might or might not be able to boot Windows on an uefi system.
And no, I'm not switching to wx anytime soon, maybe in the future in a vm... that has nothing to do with my problem, though


----------



## dave1977nj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> run some oc program. press reset clocks....


Can you tell me what you mean by press reset clocks?
And what OC program?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave1977nj*
> 
> Can you tell me what you mean by press reset clocks?
> And what OC program?


Run his iturbo. Press reset clocks.


----------



## erua

I'd actually not recommend that. Just use CCC/crimson as I already said.

Do you even realize what you've done to your card? Your few MHz would not have been a problem to oc in the usual way. Bios modding is far beyond that...


----------



## mus1mus

lol.

Crimson Driver will apply your previous OC at boot except the Voltages whether it's on modded bios or not.

It's not bios editting's fault.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erua*
> 
> Hi,
> first of all I'd like you very much for your work you're doing.


No worries, all made possible by group effort







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erua*
> 
> With your information, I was able to determine that the bios file contains both images and the 'last image bit' is not set in the first (legacy) image. I'd like to enable uefi mode for faster boot times as I want to use the card along with pci passthrough.


Attach your bios to post will have a view to see if I can see something that may help you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Also what do u think about this ?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Timings for 1500 strap(i'm using till 1750Mhz).
> 1.msi
> 2.asus(my card)
> 3.powercolor
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3D 90 55 11 12 2F A6 19 06 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 74 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 29 2F 61 27 30 16
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3D 90 55 11 12 2F 96 19 06 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 74 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 29 2F 61 27 30 16
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3D 90 55 11 12 2F A6 19 06 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 74 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 29 2F 61 27 30 16
> 
> I see only 1 difference.
> 96 vs A6
Click to expand...

I see the same difference you do







, as 96 converted hex to dec = 150 and A6 =166 I would assume 96 as lower number = tighter timing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave1977nj*
> 
> I have a Sapphire R9 290 I changed the GPU Clock to 1040 and the Memory to 1350.
> When I check in GPUZ the GPU clock shows 1040 but the Memory Clock as 1250 and the Default Memory Clock as 1350.
> I ran a test with FurMark GPU Clock shows 1040 and the memory stays at 1250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Can someone help me with this thank you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave1977nj*
> 
> Can you tell me what you mean by press reset clocks?
> And what OC program?


OC program is software applications like MSI Afterburner, Sapphire TriXX, etc. In MSI Afterburner you'll find a reset button which reverts your card to what defaults it detected in bios on first use of program. You don't have any of these applications set to apply a profile at windows startup?

I would check overdrive page like Erua suggest or just restore the AMD driver to defaults, if your using AMD Crimson driver just click "Preferences" on lower bar and select "Restore Factory Defaults" this will reset whole driver package settings IIRC.

If I was in your shoes, I'd uninstall all OC programs like MSI Afterburner, etc and then manually check the install folders are empty. When uninstalling those programs if it asked do you wish to keep settings or profiles select NO. I'd uninstall AMD driver, then run DDU, then re-install AMD driver and check if your getting correct frequencies.


----------



## erua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Attach your bios to post will have a view to see if I can see something that may help you.


Thanks for offering help, I attached my bios file to this post

hawaii-1150.zip 97k .zip file


----------



## xixou

With latest version of hawaii bios reader you can just type the fields change and it changes the bios entry,
no need for ubuntu or hex editor anymore ^^

I tested the change with the TPD max and Power limit from 225W to 150W and that works great.

HawaiiBiosReader.exe v 2.0.5809.25962


----------



## OneB1t

this works for last 5months men








but there is only few columns which can you mess with (others are position in bios, units and type of unit etc...)


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erua*
> 
> Thanks for offering help, I attached my bios file to this post
> 
> hawaii-1150.zip 97k .zip file


No worries, will check and report back ASAP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> With latest version of hawaii bios reader you can just type the fields change and it changes the bios entry,
> no need for ubuntu or hex editor anymore ^^


Originally post 1 was done 5 months ago, due to HawaiiReader having had not much testing and early on misread roms. In my view it was necessary to have the info there just in case a user finds a value being misread and they can then use hex edit method.

Using hex editor was how all this was discovered, now also the ubuntu / hex edit method has allowed me to do some research into Fury bios. SO again could aid another in the future for developing bios modding for Fury.


----------



## xixou

Yes, thank for all of you for the explanations and tooling !


----------



## EMYHC

I guys,i have try to change all 6 limit voltage table in Hawaii bios Reader on my R9 390x,so my DPM7 now is 1.400v;there's a reason for my voltage in gpu-z don't change?Max voltage show me in GPU-z is 1,,25/1,26 volt,something wrong in my procedure?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> I guys,i have try to change all 6 limit voltage table in Hawaii bios Reader on my R9 390x,so my DPM7 now is 1.400v;there's a reason for my voltage in gpu-z don't change?Max voltage show me in GPU-z is 1,,25/1,26 volt,something wrong in my procedure?


There are BIOS and cards that don't react to those Values.

My card can only get a max of 1.32 even with HIS Iturbo if I alter the limit tab.

There are only a few you need to mess when the card does that.

1. Set only DPM0 Voltages on both Power Play and Limit Tabs.

On Power Play, set your cards VID. You can add a bit of Voltage for DPM7 from your card's VID at Power Play.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> I guys,i have try to change all 6 limit voltage table in Hawaii bios Reader on my R9 390x,so my DPM7 now is 1.400v;there's a reason for my voltage in gpu-z don't change?Max voltage show me in GPU-z is 1,,25/1,26 volt,something wrong in my procedure?


a) software reads are not accurate, you also have vdroop at play

b) depending on app loading GPU you can end up with differing MAX VDDC shown, for example 3dMark FS can show a differing MAX VDDC than Heaven, Valley and GPU-Z Render test. Its just the way how driver/PowerTune work IMO.


----------



## EMYHC

Ook thanks Gupsterg,i try to stress my card with furmark and i don't touch 1,37 volt with 1.40v set in voltage table;so for you,it's a good test try to hit the voltage with MSI kombustor,or have you a good GPU bench to suggest me?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ook thanks Gupsterg,i try to stress my card with furmark and i don't touch 1,37 volt with 1.40v set in voltage table;so for you,it's a good test try to hit the voltage with MSI kombustor,or have you a good GPU bench to suggest me?


sometimes you need to reinstall drivers.
I would test with firestrikeX.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ook thanks Gupsterg,i try to stress my card with furmark and i don't touch 1,37 volt with 1.40v set in voltage table;so for you,it's a good test try to hit the voltage with MSI kombustor,or have you a good GPU bench to suggest me?


No worries







, I've only ever once fired up Furmark, just out of curiosity. IIRC GPU usage (not clock) was being limited, I recall once reading this occurs online due to the driver detecting it being run and limiting usage to protect card. Again I think I've used MSI kombuster once, don't recall what I was seeing in monitoring but as it just looked like a variation on Furmark never ran it again.

For OC testing I use 3dMark FS as my first choice, I find my card is most sensitive to Graphics Test 1 looped to show instability. Next I use Heaven and Valley, my card is less sensitive to Valley then other 2 apps.

I never test to see if I reach VDDC same as VID (what set in DPM), I only test to see if VDDC is same in modded rom for like OC gained with applying GPU offset voltage through OC app on stock rom.

For example if I setup a stable 1100/1475 OC on stock rom with OC app and it use +50mv. Which give say MAX VDDC as 1.250v for 3dMarkFS I check to see when I set VID in DPM I reach same MAX VDDC with same test.

IIRC 3dMark FS gives me highest MAX VDDC out of all the other apps stated, GPU-Z Render test gives you the most stable current VDDC.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

First, thanks for all this, the amount of flexibility you guys have unlocked in our beloved Hawaii is awesome!!!









I have a question, what's up with The Stilt's MLU bioses when it comes to fan speeds? He does state the fan curve has been optimized for the reference blower and it's a standard curve, not the fuzzy logic one, yet for some of us using reference boards + a decent heatsink (like Sapphire's Tri-X and the like), it becomes unnecessarily noisy (well, the card then loads at 60-65°C, so that's that







). HawaiiBiosReader is either reading out nonsense, or what's going on here? The stand alone fan speed editing tool can't read out anything useful either.

This is my own R9 290 Tri-X's fan curve tab:


And this is one of The Stilt's many MLU bioses:


If there is a way to edit the fan curve in these BIOSes, without resorting to afterburner or whatever to set a custom fan curve? I've tried the directions in the standard fan control section but can't find the correct place where to make the edit, I suppose this is non standard. I don't want to use the reader tool, just copy over the fan settings from Sapphire's BIOS, flash it and have a paperweight requiring to flip the switch and flash something useful back.

Thanks!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr. Vodka*
> 
> First, thanks for all this, the amount of flexibility you guys have unlocked in our beloved Hawaii is awesome!!!


Great to read another owner using info!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr. Vodka*
> 
> HawaiiBiosReader is either reading out nonsense, or what's going on here? The stand alone fan speed editing tool can't read out anything useful either.


Both tools you've mentioned can have an issue reading fan profile info out of PowerPlay section of roms.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr. Vodka*
> 
> If there is a way to edit the fan curve in these BIOSes, without resorting to afterburner or whatever to set a custom fan curve? I've tried the directions in the standard fan control section but can't find the correct place where to make the edit, I suppose this is non standard. I don't want to use the reader tool, just copy over the fan settings from Sapphire's BIOS, flash it and have a paperweight requiring to flip the switch and flash something useful back.


Your correct due to the error of fan profile being read you'd be editing wrong values within rom via HawaiiReader, so its a no go that way.

Information regarding searched hex value in post 1 standard fan control section is only relevant for stock roms not modified profile like Stilts MLU. I must update that section with info on using hex editor in conjunction with tables created for a rom using atomdis.

Anyhow I looked at M25P.bin (1075 GPU 1375 RAM) and here is screenie of fan profile values from that (location may differ in another Stilt rom, have not had time to check all, so create tables for rom using atomdis in ubuntu)


Spoiler: Stilt M25P.BIN Fan Profile







Once you've modified values using hex editor you must fix checksum before flashing, open modded file in HawaiiReader and save.


----------



## gupsterg

@erua

Your rom has matching ID in bios header and UEFI section, UEFI is also enabled in ROM, checksum correct, etc.

I have no idea why your having an issue







, you have latest firmware for motherboard flashed?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Okay, if you are into BIOS modding and have been initiated to memory timing tweaking, here's my recipe:
> 
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 39 57 *26 50* 55 09 0E 26 1D 17 03 00 68 C2 00 22 AA 1C 08 54 0C 14 20 AA 89 00 A6 00 00 07 C0 0F 0A 18 1D 31 1E 27 10
> 
> These are the series of HEX values for the memory timings.
> 
> The idea is to tighten the strap you are testing. So these hawaii GPUs have these straps:


@gupsterg

Here are my strap timings.

Code:



Code:


[B]1000-[/B]77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 B5 46 29 60 55 0E 0F 24 90 06 04 00 26 A2 00 22 DD 1C 08 5C 0B 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0E 0A 1C 20 40 1E 25 13
[B]1125-[/B]77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 6B BD 57 2F 70 55 0F 10 28 92 97 04 00 48 C4 00 22 EE 1C 08 64 0D 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 10 0C 20 24 49 21 29 14
[B]1250-[/B]77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 8C C5 58 35 80 55 10 11 2C 94 18 05 00 48 C5 00 22 FF 1C 08 6C 0F 14 20 5A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 12 0D 24 29 51 24 2D 15
[B]1375-[/B]77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE CD 69 39 80 55 11 11 2E 15 99 05 00 4A E6 00 22 22 9D 08 6C 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 14 0F 26 2B 59 25 2F 15
[B]1500-[/B]77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3D 90 55 11 12 2F 96 19 06 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 74 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 29 2F 61 27 30 16

my question is, should we be looking at these numbers as a single digits or as pairs ?


----------



## mus1mus

Good question.

I believe he mentioned a while back to put them timings side by side to get the idea of the differences. More heads, the better.


----------



## erua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @erua
> 
> Your rom has matching ID in bios header and UEFI section, UEFI is also enabled in ROM, checksum correct, etc.
> 
> I have no idea why your having an issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you have latest firmware for motherboard flashed?


Yes, that's what I thought.
Nevermind, thanks for having a look. Yes, the firmware is up to date, but I might try it with a newer mobo or another graphics card w/ efi support, if I get my hands on one...
For the moment I am happy with my -100mV mod


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Anyhow I looked at M25P.bin (1075 GPU 1375 RAM) and here is screenie of fan profile values from that (location may differ in another Stilt rom, have not had time to check all, so create tables for rom using atomdis in ubuntu)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stilt M25P.BIN Fan Profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you've modified values using hex editor you must fix checksum before flashing, open modded file in HawaiiReader and save.


I think I've found a problem with the checksum fixing, probably due to the non standard Stilt's BIOSes. I may also have screwed something up in the process











Flashing the checksum fixed (opening and saving with the reader) modded M25P.rom resulted in this fan behavior:



21% fan speed until 79°C, then it became 22%, lol. I suppose I'll stick to using afterburner to set a custom fan profile to emulate Sapphire's for the time being. Weird.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr. Vodka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Anyhow I looked at M25P.bin (1075 GPU 1375 RAM) and here is screenie of fan profile values from that (location may differ in another Stilt rom, have not had time to check all, so create tables for rom using atomdis in ubuntu)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stilt M25P.BIN Fan Profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you've modified values using hex editor you must fix checksum before flashing, open modded file in HawaiiReader and save.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've found a problem with the checksum fixing, probably due to the non standard Stilt's BIOSes. I may also have screwed something up in the process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flashing the checksum fixed (opening and saving with the reader) modded M25P.rom resulted in this fan behavior:
> 
> 
> 
> 21% fan speed until 79°C, then it became 22%, lol. I suppose I'll stick to using afterburner to set a custom fan profile to emulate Sapphire's for the time being. Weird.
Click to expand...

Instead using that app to fixed the checksum for you. Calculate the difference in the checksum between the original HEX value with the new HEX value. Then update the ROM checksum at offset 0x07.

Code:



Code:


M25P fan curve: 88 13 4C 1D 28 23 D0 07 70 17 40 1F 1C 25: Checksum = 34D
TRI-X fan curve: 7C 15 40 1F 1C 25 D0 07 5C 12 10 27 48 26: Checksum = 31B

Calculate the difference: 34D - 31B = 32

Update ROM checksum at offset 0x07: (current value at this offset) + 32

At least this what we did to update checksum back then. Honestly I didn't try this myself with Hawaii ROM.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Instead using that app to fixed the checksum for you. Calculate the difference in the checksum between the original HEX value with the new HEX value. Then update the ROM checksum at offset 0x07.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> M25P fan curve: 88 13 4C 1D 28 23 D0 07 70 17 40 1F 1C 25: Checksum = 34D
> TRI-X fan curve: 7C 15 40 1F 1C 25 D0 07 5C 12 10 27 48 26: Checksum = 31B
> 
> Calculate the difference: 34D - 31B = 32
> 
> Update ROM checksum at offset 0x07: (current value at this offset) + 32
> 
> At least this what we did to update checksum back then. Honestly I didn't try this myself with Hawaii ROM.


Updated checksum by hand using your method and calculated value, BIOS flashed fine, card booted fine, fan profile is now correct and my Tri-X is once again silent with The Stilt's magic sprinkled on it.

Thank you very very much!


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Does the vapor-x 290x 8Gb OC better with more TDP? I can't break 1100 without alot of voltage. I'm talking +100 to +150 which is extremely high to everyone else,especially for a vapor-x card.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0uncyfr0*
> 
> Does the vapor-x 290x 8Gb OC better with more TDP? I can't break 1100 without alot of voltage. I'm talking +100 to +150 which is extremely high to everyone else,especially for a vapor-x card.


it depends whats ur stock voltage. Run The Stilt's EVV program to see the default voltage.

TPD limits affect only throttling not overclocking.


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> it depends whats ur stock voltage. Run The Stilt's EVV program to see the default voltage.
> 
> TPD limits affect only throttling not overclocking.


Ah ok, where can i find this program?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0uncyfr0*
> 
> Ah ok, where can i find this program?


First post of the thread








Link:- The Stilt's VID APP


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> First post of the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link:- The Stilt's VID APP


Thanks man. Cant really run this as im on holiday but will do as soon as i can. Ive avoided flashing any 390x bioses since i have a vapor x 8gb. If improvements can be made to the stock bios then im all for it.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr. Vodka*
> 
> I think I've found a problem with the checksum fixing, probably due to the non standard Stilt's BIOSes. I may also have screwed something up in the process


Thanks for info, glad your sorted.

Done lots of ROMs with mods and not yet found a ROM which HawaiiReader won't do right checksum for, but will test The Stilt ROMs with a mod.


----------



## OneB1t

it work correctly for stilt roms


----------



## madmanmarz

Has anyone noticed their VRM temperatures going up with mods? I have a standard 290x bios I found that works really well, and I put 1287 in the gpu/memory table and my VRM temps are like 10-15c higher than before. I even swapped out the thermal pad for something better and temps are the same and approaching 120c. VRM2 only hits like 50. I have the Gelid heatsinks with some decent pad.

I wonder if putting 1287 for both gpu/memory increases the memory voltage even further - causing the VRM to run hotter?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dr. Vodka*
> 
> I think I've found a problem with the checksum fixing, probably due to the non standard Stilt's BIOSes. I may also have screwed something up in the process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for info, glad your sorted.
> 
> Done lots of ROMs with mods and not yet found a ROM which HawaiiReader won't do right checksum for, but will test The Stilt ROMs with a mod.
Click to expand...

It's not because HawaiiBiosReader didn't calculate the checksum correctly but some of the values he copied (the 290 TRI-X fan curve) to the M25P.bin somehow changed after saving.

On the other news, seems like "header" for the memory timings pretty much the same & consistent in any Hawaii/Grenada BIOS I have here. 390/390X, 290/290X, 290X 8GB, TRI-X old/new, Vapor-X, etc.

Code:



Code:


2A 00 34 00 2F 0A 04 30 0A 00 D5 0A 04 28 0A 04 29 0A 04 2A 0A 04 2B 0A 04 2C 0A 04 81 0A 04 8B 0A 04 5F 0A 04 DD 09 84 DE 09 84 FF FF 00


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It's not because HawaiiBiosReader didn't calculate the checksum correctly but some of the values he copied (the 290 TRI-X fan curve) to the M25P.bin somehow changed after saving.


Post 569 Dr. Vodka's initial post for help with fan curve, my answer is post after that, I state don't use HawaiiReader to do edit but only fix checksum with it. Again I have edited many ROMs in a hex editor and fixed checksum via HawaiiReader and no issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> On the other news, seems like "header" for the memory timings pretty much the same & consistent in any Hawaii/Grenada BIOS I have here. 390/390X, 290/290X, 290X 8GB, TRI-X old/new, Vapor-X, etc.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 2A 00 34 00 2F 0A 04 30 0A 00 D5 0A 04 28 0A 04 29 0A 04 2A 0A 04 2B 0A 04 2C 0A 04 81 0A 04 8B 0A 04 5F 0A 04 DD 09 84 DE 09 84 FF FF 00


I welcome you looking at ROM and we need more people viewing the VRAM_info table and "translating".

VRAM_Info starts higher than that section of hex values.

Each command/data table starts with pair of hex values which denotes tables length, next pair is revision of table.

If you run a VM of Ubuntu to use AtomDis it will create tables list for a ROM. The list will show starting location of a command/data table and its length plus revision.

Ref'ing the tables allowed me, DDSZ & Oneb1t to just take appropriate section of a ROM to translate.

Bios structure goes as such:-

Unknown data (bios header perhaps, near the end of this section is hex values which point to begining of each command/data table)
Data tables
Unknown data
Command tables
Padding area (when command table/data length change this space changes to keep rom same size, non uefi ROM will be 64KB and finish end of this area)
UEFI/GOP module (this always starts at offset 10000)
Padding area (UEFI ROM 128KB end)

Command tables are all the same between the Hawaii roms (well the ones I checked so far), Data tables is what changes.

Reason why command tables are the same view heading AtomBios info in this link https://dev.haiku-os.org/wiki/HardwareInfo/video/RadeonHD_tech

AtomDis was reverse engineered by author Link:- http://www.mshopf.de/ reading his blog I got this info and his reasons for creating it.

Due to its reverse engineered nature and age of program some tables it parses incorrectly, VRAM_Info & VoltageObject_Info have some correct translations and others not. So far Firmware_Info table it does correct from what I can tell.


----------



## Sector-z

I am not sur if I have understand the TDP section, if I am at 1.45V stable for 1250Mhz what is the maximum Power in & out for 24/7 use ? I have the PT1 Bios right now and dosen't want burn the card







. It a reference card watercooled VRM are at 78 degre in Unigen heaven, it 2 card in Crossfire.


----------



## Shodin10k

I've been trying to follow the thread as best as I could, and search didn't bring conclusive results but:

Is there a fix for memory clocks when running in 2D when using displayport/144hz display? Currently using a monitor with 144hz vsync, and its making my memory speeds run full speed all the time.

Thanks


----------



## OneB1t

nope this bug also occurs with 2 monitors...


----------



## dave2150

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodin10k*
> 
> I've been trying to follow the thread as best as I could, and search didn't bring conclusive results but:
> 
> Is there a fix for memory clocks when running in 2D when using displayport/144hz display? Currently using a monitor with 144hz vsync, and its making my memory speeds run full speed all the time.
> 
> Thanks


How did you get your memory speeds to run full speed all the time?

I have a 390X/BenQ XL2730Z 1440p 144Hz monitor, and get blackouts and flickering on the desktop unless I run full speed memory clocks. I have to setup a MSI afterburner profile etc which doesn't always work.

Did you use a different BIOS to force it to full speed memory clocks?


----------



## aznguyen316

His is a bug where he does not want it to run full speed.

However, having a QNIX 1440p monitor I read up on this where you can do some pixel rate adjustments to make it high enough to always force 3d clocks. Look into monitor overclocking guides and custom resolution stuff as that could be one option to force memory clocks to run at full speed.


----------



## Shodin10k

I am running a different bios on mine, which is running 1000/1350 on my r9 290. If I try to push my memory more, it blacks out due to my memory running full speed in desktop (2D)

I believe the reasons are:

1. My monitor - Which runs through display port and v-sync at 144hz which leads to...
2. The memory thinks it should be running 3D clocks in desktop (2D) <- bug
3. Due to AMD power play, the voltage being supplied to the card in 2D mode isnt enough for the memory clocks to stay stable when trying to overclock more than stated above. (due to whats stated in #2)

I have tested my card running 1000/1500, and it works fine, as long as #1 stated above is not a factor.

I'm hoping im wrong, and its just a profile in the memory clocks I have to change. But if onebit says its not possible


----------



## navjack27

okay this is a reminder to my self to get up in dat bios and tweak the timings. i'll need some walkthru or maybe i'll upload my bios so someone with more experience could possibly do some changes and i learn off checking those out. my temps are GREAT on my card, so its time to get all the potential i can out of it. too bad there ain't no bios switch on the msi.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> okay this is a reminder to my self to get up in dat bios and tweak the timings. i'll need some walkthru or maybe i'll upload my bios so someone with more experience could possibly do some changes and i learn off checking those out. my temps are GREAT on my card, so its time to get all the potential i can out of it. too bad there ain't no bios switch on the msi.


Search this in your ROM...

Code:



Code:


2A 00 34 00 2F 0A 04 30 0A 00 D5 0A 04 28 0A 04 29 0A 04 2A 0A 04 2B 0A 04 2C 0A 04 81 0A 04 8B 0A 04 5F 0A 04 DD 09 84 DE 09 84 FF FF 00

...and you'll landed on the memory timings...



The first 3 digits (grey) are memory straps. For example...

Code:



Code:


48 E8 01 = 0x01E848 = 125000 = 1250MHz memory strap

The 4th digit (white) is to which memory it belongs to. The example above is 290 ROM which support Hynix & Elpida memory. The *01* is for Hynix & *02* is for Elpida memory. 390/390X ROM only support one memory, so you will see *00* value at this location instead.

The light blue, orange, purple & green are memory timings. Length is *0x30* for each strap. You want pay attention to the 1250MHz memory strap & above, which is orange/green.

Simple memory timings mod:-

Copy the memory timings from *1250* memory straps (length 0x30) & paste it in the *1375 (1C 19 02)*, *1500 (F0 49 02)*, *1625 (C4 7A 02)* & *1750 (98 AB 02)* memory straps.
Save
Open with HawaiiBiosReader & save again without changing anything. This will correct the ROM checksum.
OR use *HD7xxx Series UEFI Patch Tool BETA*


Spoiler: OR (manually calculate the checksum)




Open the modded ROM in HEX editor.
Write down the value you see at offset *0x21*.
Write down the value you see at offset *0x2*.
Calculate the size = *[from C in HEX convert to DEC] * 512*
Convert the value you get *[from D]* to *HEX* & you'll get the length of data you need to select from offset *0x00*. Use the tool available in the HEX editor you're using to calculate *Checksum-8* of this selection.
Example:-

Code:



Code:


new_checksum = [old_checksum (from B)] - [Checksum-8 of the selection (from E)]
new_checksum = 5E - E2 = FFFFFFFFFFFFFF7C

It's Checksum-8, so you only need to take the first two digits which in the above example is *7C*.
Update value at offset *0x21* with new checksum.



Spoiler: Source from HawaiiBiosReader source code



Code:



Code:


private void fixChecksum(bool save)
        {
            Byte oldchecksum = romStorageBuffer[33];
            int size = romStorageBuffer[2] * 512;
            Byte newchecksum = 0;

            for (int i = 0; i < size; i++)
            {
                newchecksum += romStorageBuffer[i];
            }
            if (oldchecksum == (romStorageBuffer[33] - newchecksum))
            {
                checksumResult.Foreground = Brushes.Green;
                checksumResult.Text = "OK";
            }
            else
            {
                checksumResult.Foreground = Brushes.Red;
                checksumResult.Text = "WRONG - save for fix";
            }
            if (save)
            {
                romStorageBuffer[33] -= newchecksum;
                checksumResult.Foreground = Brushes.Green;
                checksumResult.Text = "OK - Saved";

            }

        }








Flash the modded ROM.


----------



## neilcarlochavez

Does anyone help me. Why is The Hawaii bios editor can not support my V bios. I have a AMD R9 380X with Tonga chip. when i open the v bios file it says , cannot find the power play section in the bios.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neilcarlochavez*
> 
> Does anyone help me. Why is The Hawaii bios editor can not support my V bios. I have a AMD R9 380X with Tonga chip. when i open the v bios file it says , cannot find the power play section in the bios.


https://github.com/Hedzin/TongaBiosReader


----------



## OneB1t

i think that we need to spam AMD community forums to fix 3D clock issue on 2D content and multimonitor setups i will create some topic and please support me with posting into it









here is problem we facing (thanks Ache from pctuning.cz for testing results)

1) idle 2D
http://abload.de/img/amd0zysvw.jpg

2) music
http://abload.de/img/amd16ys9r.jpg

3) movie
http://abload.de/img/amd2v3sfm.jpg

4) youtube HTML5
http://abload.de/img/amd3j1s8o.jpg

GTX980Ti same workload:
http://abload.de/img/nv0fxs91.jpg
http://abload.de/img/nv14qscf.jpg
http://abload.de/img/nv250sp2.jpg
http://abload.de/img/nv37is5u.jpg

EDIT: ok i created post about this on AMD community forums
https://community.amd.com/message/2695283#2695283

lets see if AMD have some answers please share everywhere


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Search this in your ROM...
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 2A 00 34 00 2F 0A 04 30 0A 00 D5 0A 04 28 0A 04 29 0A 04 2A 0A 04 2B 0A 04 2C 0A 04 81 0A 04 8B 0A 04 5F 0A 04 DD 09 84 DE 09 84 FF FF 00
> 
> ...and you'll landed on the memory timings...
> 
> 
> 
> The first 3 digits (grey) are memory straps. For example...
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 48 E8 01 = 0x01E848 = 125000 = 1250MHz memory strap
> 
> The 4th digit (white) is to which memory it belongs to. The example above is 290 ROM which support Hynix & Elpida memory. The *01* is for Hynix & *02* is for Elpida memory. 390/390X ROM only support one memory, so you will see *00* value at this location instead.
> 
> The light blue, orange, purple & green are memory timings. Length is *0x30* for each strap. You want pay attention to the 1250MHz memory strap & above, which is orange/green.
> 
> Simple memory timings mod:-
> 
> Copy the memory timings from *1250* memory straps (length 0x30) & paste it in the *1375 (1C 19 02)*, *1500 (F0 49 02)*, *1625 (C4 7A 02)* & *1750 (98 AB 02)* memory straps.
> Save
> Open with HawaiiBiosReader & save again without changing anything. This will correct the ROM checksum.
> OR (manually calculate the checksum)
> Write down the value you see at offset *0x21*.
> Use the tool available in the HEX editor you're using to calculate *Checksum-8* of the entire file.
> Example:-
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> new_checksum = [old_checksum (from no. 1)] - [Checksum-8 of the entire file (from no. 2)]
> new_checksum = 5E - E2 = FFFFFFFFFFFFFF7C
> 
> It's Checksum-8, so you only need to take the first two digits which in the above example is *7C*.
> Update value at offset *0x21* with new checksum.
> 
> Flash the modded ROM.


OOOO boy this would be easier if i could color code this LOL i need to double up on my adderall

EDIT: i think i know what i'm looking at, but i'll be damned if i brick my gpu over this... here is a link to my 390x bios https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_D939ZpvNKrWWtlZVNtOVZWQlk/view?usp=sharing


----------



## navjack27

this is what i was able to figure out so far using ur guide


EDIT: okay i figured that out and moved the timings. so the timings are the crazy 30 numbers after the memory speed. AFTER the speed. gotcha. so i copied the 1250 one to all the others except 2000mhz... wait, can we go to 2000?

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_D939ZpvNKrRTJDTERrNklJRlE/view?usp=sharing - here is my modded msi r9 390x gaming 8g bios with the timings changed... not tested yet... i'm scurrrrrd

EDIT AGAIN: okay i flashed it, and tested it at 1100/1625 +50pl http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9853556?
testing again at my max overclock speed OMG

edit OMG *** BBQ: HOLY ******* ****... max overclock benchmark http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9853618? 12920 3dmarks Graphics Score 15871


----------



## Harry604

I have a 390x Tri x

is there any point in modding my bios?

should i upload it here?


----------



## navjack27

TOTALLY a point in modding it. the first thing i'd learn to do is what i learned yesterday and figure out where your memory timings are in the bios file with a hex editor and switch out the timings for 1250 to every speed higher then it save for 2000 if that is listed, as i did. free performance, well the cost is ****ting ur pants worrying if the flash is going to brick ur card.


----------



## mus1mus

Nice results @navjack27

Two more magic hex and you'll be breaking this.








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6610752


----------



## navjack27

teach me oh wise one. just voltages? higher clocks? that OC i have in my sig is as high as i can go with just the memory timings changed and the stock voltages with afterburner upping them a bit. even with +100cv i can't really get 1175 and so on on the core stable. damn i wish i wasn't going places for the holidays, i'd rather be home messing with this.


----------



## OneB1t

fixed fan control for MTU bioses








if you have some issue write me PM or write issue on github


----------



## freek2005

I have a strange problem








made some modifications to my deafult bios
- timings from 390x file 290_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.7 . 1250, 1375 and 1500MHz (just copy and replaced)
- VCCDI +50mv
Result:
- OC 1100/1375 +0mv/+0pl hours played, perfect and ~9800 firestrike score
- OC 1200/1600 +100mv/+50pl firestrike score ~9100
- also tryed to copy 1250MHz timings to 1375,1500 and 1625 in deafult bios and with the same OC 1200/1600 again 9100 FS score (sorry for my english)
why? have any ideas?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freek2005*
> 
> I have a strange problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made some modifications to my deafult bios
> - timings from 390x file 290_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.7 . 1250, 1375 and 1500MHz (оust copy and replaced)
> - VCCDI +50mv
> Result:
> - OC 1100/1375 +0mv/+0pl hours played, perfect and ~9800 firestrike score
> - OC 1200/1600 +100mv/+50pl firestrike score ~9100
> - also tryed to copy 1250MHz timings to 1375,1500 and 1625 in deafult bios and with the same OC 1200/1600 again 9100 FS score (sorry for my english)
> why? have any ideas?


Don't look at overall score. You should look at graphics score.


----------



## freek2005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Don't look at overall score. You should look at graphics score.


it's ~13000 in first case and ~11500 in second


----------



## mus1mus

The modded rom may not work for your card.

Better to mod your own BIOS if you are getting poor perf on the modded 1.7 bios.


----------



## amdzack

can anyone help me change all the memory strap on this bios with 1250mhz straps pls, 50+mv on VDDCI would be nice too...
anyway both of my card equip with elpida memory..(sorry for my english)
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3w0kgMZsP_dVFM4SWZlMG9VczA


----------



## Levys

Hey I was wondering if somebody here has an XFX R9390X BLACK EDITION bios.
I asked on at XFX , but they gave me this

390X8DF4.zip 101k .zip file

I asked again and they stil persist this is the right one?


----------



## TripleR234

Hey guys, just wanted to say that, thanks to the info in this thread, I've made some solid improvements to my 290X and wanted to share some results. My card (XFX Reference/Elpida RAM) is a mediocre overclocker (~76% ASIC Qual.), so I was able to get 1100/1525 @ +75mV, with 1250mhz timings in the 1500mhz strap. Temps stay in the low 50C range with an EK block installed. Firestrike GPU score increased from around 12k to about 13.7k.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levys*
> 
> Hey I was wondering if somebody here has an XFX R9390X BLACK EDITION bios.
> I asked on at XFX , but they gave me this
> 
> 390X8DF4.zip 101k .zip file
> 
> I asked again and they stil persist this is the right one?


i looked at the bios in a hex editor, it has.... timings and stuff in it, but i can't make heads or tails out of them. lemme see what the bios editor says

"669 - XFX R9 290X Double Dissipation"

some of the values really just look odd, but its a checksum correct bios.

@amdzack i've requested access to ur bios file


----------



## amdzack

Oops sorry about that,i'll fix it right now then..


----------



## Worldwin

Outside of firestrike, does changing the timings/mem freq have an effect on overclockability or fps in games?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> Outside of firestrike, does changing the timings/mem freq have an effect on overclockability or fps in games?


FPS - YES
Overclockability - Hit or Miss


----------



## Worldwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> FPS - YES
> Overclockability - Hit or Miss


Are there any benchmarks for games like BF4, FC4 etc? This seems complicated enough so id prefer numbers to know that it'll be worth it.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> Outside of firestrike, does changing the timings/mem freq have an effect on overclockability or fps in games?


Unless someone has recalibrated the memory timings after me, then the timings probably are not optimal for gaming. I optimized them purely for maximal Scrypt mining performance and nothing else. Unless the timing I was working on improved the performance I reverted it to it´s original value. Some of the timings which were left untouched are usually considered as critical, so calibrating them properly for the tightest possible value might improve the performance in 3D applications, where most of the traffic is color data.


----------



## OneB1t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> i looked at the bios in a hex editor, it has.... timings and stuff in it, but i can't make heads or tails out of them. lemme see what the bios editor says
> 
> "669 - XFX R9 290X Double Dissipation"
> 
> some of the values really just look odd, but its a checksum correct bios.
> 
> @amdzack i've requested access to ur bios file


last version of hawaiireader have fixed offsets for this bios







just rewrite filename to .rom and its ready to flash


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Levys*
> 
> Hey I was wondering if somebody here has an XFX R9390X BLACK EDITION bios.
> I asked on at XFX , but they gave me this
> 
> 390X8DF4.zip 101k .zip file
> 
> I asked again and they stil persist this is the right one?
> 
> 
> 
> i looked at the bios in a hex editor, it has.... timings and stuff in it, but i can't make heads or tails out of them. lemme see what the bios editor says
> 
> "669 - XFX R9 290X Double Dissipation"
> 
> some of the values really just look odd, but its a checksum correct bios.
> 
> @amdzack i've requested access to ur bios file
Click to expand...

That BIOS support two memory, Hynix & Elpida.


----------



## HAL900

In Hawaii BIOS tweaker can change the voltage?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> In Hawaii BIOS tweaker can change the voltage?


of the core, yes


----------



## HAL900

As ? This can be done without a Hawaii?


----------



## Synntx

Okay, I really am interested in modding the timings, but I can't make heads or tails of this stuff. Anyone that can give me a hand?


----------



## Levys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synntx*
> 
> Okay, I really am interested in modding the timings, but I can't make heads or tails of this stuff. Anyone that can give me a hand?


just start by downloading HxD program on the OP and open ur bios with it, then it depends on what you want to do next.
for example if you want to change your memory timings open the OP ( what area of the rom to mod ) alongside the editor and try to locate for example the 900Mhz strap by clicking search then find then change data type to HEX values and type 905F01 now your hex editor section will
look somewhat if not the same as the example in the OP. you will get it once you mess around whit it a bit.
sorry if this stil makes no sense, just trying to help


----------



## Synntx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levys*
> 
> just start by downloading HxD program on the OP and open ur bios with it, then it depends on what you want to do next.
> for example if you want to change your memory timings open the OP ( what area of the rom to mod ) alongside the editor and try to locate for example the 900Mhz strap by clicking search then find then change data type to HEX values and type 905F01 now your hex editor section will
> look somewhat if not the same as the example in the OP. you will get it once you mess around whit it a bit.
> sorry if this stil makes no sense, just trying to help


Ok, I've managed to get as far as finding my stock core and memory clocks, now what?


----------



## Synntx

Okay, soooooooooooooooo, I figured it out and copy/pasta the STILT timings in.........flashed the bios and yeah.....made zero difference in performance


----------



## mus1mus

Search for 99 91 or 33 31. Most roms I have seen have these hexes at the lowest timings.

If the preceding hexes for those values are 40 9C 02, you have reach the timings set for the secondary supported memory type.

The past pages of this thread will give you insights on memory timing modding.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synntx*
> 
> Okay, soooooooooooooooo, I figured it out and copy/pasta the STILT timings in.........flashed the bios and yeah.....made zero difference in performance


http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/590#post_24725815

Yeah, you will not see any difference in games of course. You will see the gain in benching. For example, look mine below, stock vs. modded timings.

TRI-X OC stock 1100/1375


TRI-X OC FF F1 26 50 magic hex 1100/1375


----------



## Synntx

EUREKAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Alright, took me a little bit, but I finally figured out I was trying to edit the timings on the legacy bios and applying it to UEFI bios. So, once I got that cleared up, I started redialing my overclock.....and.....well...............whoooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooo. Broke the 15k on graphics score! Modifying the timings definitely made a difference on benchmarking.

Behold:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6994354

versus stock GPU settings:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6978668

Needless to say, I'm happy.







:thumb:


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synntx*
> 
> EUREKAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Alright, took me a little bit, but I finally figured out I was trying to edit the timings on the legacy bios and applying it to UEFI bios. So, once I got that cleared up, I started redialing my overclock.....and.....well...............whoooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooo. Broke the 15k on graphics score! Modifying the timings definitely made a difference on benchmarking.
> 
> Behold:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6994354
> 
> versus stock GPU settings:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6978668
> 
> Needless to say, I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


After flashing modded BIOS, always uninstall & reinstall the drivers.

BTW, both results are not with same clocks. Run again at 1055/1500 for better comparison.


----------



## Synntx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> After flashing modded BIOS, always uninstall & reinstall the drivers.
> 
> BTW, both results are not with same clocks. Run again at 1055/1500 for better comparison.


Huh?? The scores i posted are completely stock vs modified and overclocked...... I'll reinstall drivers tomorrow and see what that does.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synntx*
> 
> EUREKAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Alright, took me a little bit, but I finally figured out I was trying to edit the timings on the legacy bios and applying it to UEFI bios. So, once I got that cleared up, I started redialing my overclock.....and.....well...............whoooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooo. Broke the 15k on graphics score! Modifying the timings definitely made a difference on benchmarking.
> 
> Behold:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6994354
> 
> versus stock GPU settings:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6978668
> 
> Needless to say, I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


what did you change exactly? what timing to what memory clocks?


----------



## Synntx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> what did you change exactly? what timing to what memory clocks?


I copied the 1250 strap timings into the next 4 higher straps.


----------



## EMYHC

Hi guys,anyone know the position of cfg file that His Iturbo create?I search this file but i don't find this,in iturbo+cfg file suppose that the .cfg that is included in rar archive was only for tutorial to edit the original cfg...


----------



## Levys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synntx*
> 
> EUREKAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Alright, took me a little bit, but I finally figured out I was trying to edit the timings on the legacy bios and applying it to UEFI bios. So, once I got that cleared up, I started redialing my overclock.....and.....well...............whoooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooo. Broke the 15k on graphics score! Modifying the timings definitely made a difference on benchmarking.
> 
> Behold:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6994354
> 
> versus stock GPU settings:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6978668
> 
> Needless to say, I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Glad my jiberish got you on the way. now what did you mean by changing the timings on legacy bios and applying it to uefi bios ?
like you said first the timings don't change a thing, what am i doing wrong whit applying. I open my stock bios, change the timings , use bios editor to give it a checksum an then flash it back to the card. no?
I just moved al the timings one strap, or is that why I don't notice the change ( not agresive enough). it only got me like little to no gain in gpu points on 3DMARK


----------



## Synntx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levys*
> 
> Glad my jiberish got you on the way. now what did you mean by changing the timings on legacy bios and applying it to uefi bios ?
> like you said first the timings don't change a thing, what am i doing wrong whit applying. I open my stock bios, change the timings , use bios editor to give it a checksum an then flash it back to the card. no?
> I just moved al the timings one strap, or is that why I don't notice the change ( not agresive enough). it only got me like little to no gain in gpu points on 3DMARK


I thought i was supposed to apply the stilt timings to the memory straps. When i did that, it made no difference, so i went to flash the stock rom back, except i didn't realize there is a rom for legacy bioa and a rom for uefi bios. So i ended up bricking my card. Took me a while but got the stock roma flashed back. Then i read a post that said to take the stock timings in the 1250 strap and apply them to the other straps. When i did that, i broke the 15k mark.


----------



## navjack27

Yeah the timings for stilt are for 290x. Always use your own bios timings. Just move lower clocks to higher clocks.
Edit: now that I went windows 10 I'm going to reapply bios stuff. Just timings, no clocks, so I don't have to reinstall drivers


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Yeah the timings for stilt are for 290x. Always use your own bios timings. Just move lower clocks to higher clocks.
> Edit: now that I went windows 10 I'm going to reapply bios stuff. Just timings, no clocks, so I don't have to reinstall drivers


Better reinstall drivers anyway even if it only timings mod. BTW, this time try change the first two hex to *FF F1*. Basically make two mods; standard timings mod & *FF F1* mod. Compare the two clock-for-clock, which one give FPS boost more.


----------



## navjack27

i'll try the FF F1 mod right now

255 instead of 119 apparently for my bios

okay... how should that be quicker? sounds like a higher CAS RAS or whatever the **** we are changing

orig 1250mhz timing

77713320000000008CC5583460550F0F2C94B8070048C50022FF1C085C0F14205A8900A000000120120D23287B222D13

edited

FFF13320000000008CC5583460550F0F2C94B8070048C50022FF1C085C0F14205A8900A000000120120D23287B222D13

okay with the FF F1 (1625mhz memory)
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7008034

1750mhz memory
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7008097


----------



## mus1mus

Any chance to get the core higher if your cooling permits?

Great score! How much of a score boost did you get by using the FF F1 mod?

BTW, HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone.


----------



## The Stilt

Higher latency usually shouldn´t improve the scores, unless the memory / IMC is already producing errors due the clock being too high







Regardless the "FFF1" doesn´t change any critical timings, and some of the value it changes are read-only


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Higher latency usually shouldn´t improve the scores, unless the memory / IMC is already producing errors due the clock being too high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless the "FFF1" doesn´t change any critical timings, and some of the value it changes are read-only


FF F1 is indeed less critical. I have tested changing these down to 00 01.


----------



## spyshagg

Applied 1250 strap timmings to all other straps, both on the original 290x bios and on a 390x modded bios.

Benchmarked games before and after the mods.

Zero performance difference. Literally 0

Going from original bios to an 390x bios is for me the only mod that improves performance.

Dont know how you guys are gaining fps from changing straps.


----------



## mus1mus

Well,
1. you need to figure out which rom to use.

2. You need to figure out which memory chip the card has.

3. You need to mod the timings set for that supported memory chip.

4. You need to figure out which strap to use for the desired VRam OC.
Say, the rom supports Hynix AFR and Elpida BBG chips. Hynix as 1st and Wlpida 2nd.

If your card has Elpida, you need to focus on the timings set for Elpida. Which is indicated after the straps as 02.


----------



## quackface

*Hi I found a W8100 bios....? can someone tell me if its real? http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/help-to-mod-bios-for-amd-firepro-w8100-power-throttling.209985/

I downloaded it just to be safe*.


----------



## OneB1t

someone tryed to mess with device id in bios?


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Any chance to get the core higher if your cooling permits?
> 
> Great score! How much of a score boost did you get by using the FF F1 mod?
> 
> BTW, HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone.


here is a comparison

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7008097/fs/7016219/fs/7016767/fs/7017120/fs/7017245/fs/7017421#

here have this too. to show that the bios edits actually do something

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7017684/fs/7017633/fs/7017586

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7017684/fs/7017633/fs/7017586/fs/7017421/fs/7017245/fs/7017120/fs/7016767/fs/7016219/fs/7008097


----------



## fat4l

Guys I have a question.
If my bios has straps up to 1750MHz, what happens if we use 1800Mhz ? What timings wil lbe used if theres no info in the bios for 1751MHz + ?


----------



## OneB1t

there is alot of crossflashes from 290 to 290X changing device ID from 67B1 to 67B0
why i cant change my device id from 67B0 to 67A0? it doesnt boot (RED LED on my MB) is there some other location or other attribute to change?

edit: hmm it looks like im missing something about SSID..








edit2: i swapped SSID from W9100 bios and now it looks that deviceid is somehow read only part of bios (or maybe atiflash does not want to crossflash?)
edit3: im out of ideas.. tryed to disable UEFI part and still not working..

can someone comfirm that device ID cannot be changed by bios editing? or that atiflash have some sort of protection?

nevermind here is some info about this part of bios

PCI Data Structure: 0x000C0234
50 43 49 52 02 10 B0 67 00 00 18 00 00 00 00 03 PCIR...g........
80 00 2D 0F 00 00 00 00 ..-.....
Signature PCIR
Vendor ID 0x1002 - ATI Technologies Inc.
Device ID 0x67B0
Product Data 0x0000
Structure Length 0x0018
Structure Revision 0x00
Class Code 0x00 0x00 0x03
Image Length 0x0080
Revision Level 0x0F2D
Code Type 0x00
Indicator 0x00
Reserved 0x0000


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Guys I have a question.
> If my bios has straps up to 1750MHz, what happens if we use 1800Mhz ? What timings wil lbe used if theres no info in the bios for 1751MHz + ?


1750MHz.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> there is alot of crossflashes from 290 to 290X changing device ID from 67B1 to 67B0
> why i cant change my device id from 67B0 to 67A0? it doesnt boot (RED LED on my MB) is there some other location or other attribute to change?
> 
> edit: hmm it looks like im missing something about SSID..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit2: i swapped SSID from W9100 bios and now it looks that deviceid is somehow read only part of bios (or maybe atiflash does not want to crossflash?)
> edit3: im out of ideas.. tryed to disable UEFI part and still not working..
> 
> can someone comfirm that device ID cannot be changed by bios editing? or that atiflash have some sort of protection?


The basic DeviceID comes from the fuses. For Hawaii / Grenada PRO and XT (8520 / 8800 ASIC) it is 67B0h with bits 15:4 being fixed (IIRC).


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well,
> 1. you need to figure out which rom to use.
> 
> 2. You need to figure out which memory chip the card has.
> 
> 3. You need to mod the timings set for that supported memory chip.
> 
> 4. You need to figure out which strap to use for the desired VRam OC.
> Say, the rom supports Hynix AFR and Elpida BBG chips. Hynix as 1st and Wlpida 2nd.
> 
> If your card has Elpida, you need to focus on the timings set for Elpida. Which is indicated after the straps as 02.


flashed the 01 (hynix) instead of 02 (elpida)







thx
Will try again

Although, the 390mod bios only has 00 type of memory, and the 1250 strap did not make any difference in performance in that bios.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 1750MHz.


thx, rep+


----------



## spyshagg

Did anyone here experienced freesync blackouts when pushing these cards? my freesync is sensitive to vcore.

on the 390mod bios, it blackouts above ~110mv
On lhe original bios, it blackouts above ~160mv

(not blackscreen. Blackouts that return image after 1 second )


----------



## OneB1t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The basic DeviceID comes from the fuses. For Hawaii / Grenada PRO and XT (8520 / 8800 ASIC) it is 67B0h with bits 15:4 being fixed (IIRC).


how its possible that after flashing 290 with bios from 290X this deviceID changed?

Original XFX Bios


ASUS 290X Bios


[/quote]


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Did anyone here experienced freesync blackouts when pushing these cards? my freesync is sensitive to vcore.
> 
> on the 390mod bios, it blackouts above ~110mv
> On lhe original bios, it blackouts above ~160mv
> 
> (not blackscreen. Blackouts that return image after 1 second )


Yep. Its cuz of "digital signal" gets corrupted. If you go even higher than 160mV(this value differs from card to card) the monitor will go "out of range" aka permanently black.

I experienced this with my old 295X2 as well as with my currect, Ares 3 card.

@The Stilt, is there any way how to remove those blackouts in bios ? From my observiations, it is somehow bios dependant


----------



## OneB1t

i have similar issue with [email protected] over displayport 1.2 its very bios dependent







on some bioses i got blue artifacts on complex images

http://postimg.org/image/xcnih8prn/


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> how its possible that after flashing 290 with bios from 290X this deviceID changed?
> 
> Original XFX Bios
> 
> 
> ASUS 290X Bios


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The basic DeviceID comes from the fuses. For Hawaii / Grenada PRO and XT (8520 / 8800 ASIC) it is 67B0h with bits 15:4 being fixed (IIRC).


67B0h (XT): Bit 3:0 = 0000b
67B1h (PRO): Bit 3:0 = 0001b


----------



## OneB1t

sry i overlooked that only part of deviceid is locked...


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> @The Stilt, is there any way how to remove those blackouts in bios ? From my observiations, it is somehow bios dependant


Do the black outs occur regardless the control method, i.e if the voltage is adjusted with offset (e.g. Afterburner) or VID modification (bios)? If the black screen is unrecoverable (without reset), then it might be OCP. The OCP limit most likely varies between the bios versions / different ODMs.


----------



## mus1mus

Is there a way to check on where the OCP info can be found?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Do the black outs occur regardless the control method, i.e if the voltage is adjusted with offset (e.g. Afterburner) or VID modification (bios)? If the black screen is unrecoverable (without reset), then it might be OCP. The OCP limit most likely varies between the bios versions / different ODMs.


Well what I did is I knew that black outs will happen at around 1.400v(DPM7 voltage)(real average voltage is about 1.3v)... So I set my DPM7 to 1.387v in bios and tested how far I can go with the use of software. If I set + 50mV the black outs will start. They are blackouts not blackscreens; so the screen is black just for a second or two. If I add more and more volts, the blacksouts are permanent(blackscreen) - I have to restart the system.
However....

...blackouts happen ONLY if running displayport monitor + 100/120/144Hz. They don't happen when running 60Hz.
I use 1440p if it matters.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Is there a way to check on where the OCP info can be found?


No, unless you´ve signed NDA with IRF.

On MBA cards:

PowerTune OCP = 200A (+ PowerTune scalar)
Per phase VDDC = 56A (280A in total)
Per phase VDDCI = 50A (==)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Well what I did is I knew that black outs will happen at around 1.400v(DPM7 voltage)(real average voltage is about 1.3v)... So I set my DPM7 to 1.387v in bios and tested how far I can go with the use of software. If I set + 50mV the black outs will start. They are blackouts not blackscreens; so the screen is black just for a second or two. If I add more and more volts, the blacksouts are permanent(blackscreen) - I have to restart the system.
> However....
> 
> ...blackouts happen ONLY if running displayport monitor + 100/120/144Hz. They don't happen when running 60Hz.
> I use 1440p if it matters.


Try setting the voltage either with VID or offset alone, not with both. If the black outs still occur, most likely the maximum voltage of one of the blocks have been exceeded. Even if the shader cores gain advantage from the higher voltages, the other blocks might not sustain the same voltage levels (e.g DISPPLL). These chips were never designed to be run with anything higher than ~1.0725V (1.2875V with droop from RLL).


----------



## spyshagg

That is exactly correct fat4l


----------



## OneB1t

about OCP i will search for 1.4V hexa or divide that by 6.25mV and try to look for such value somewhere in powertable location

there is also ASUS PT1 bios somewhere which have this check disabled so maybe compare again this bios?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> These chips were never designed to be run with anything higher than ~1.0725V (1.2875V with droop from RLL).


Like rly ? I see ppl running these chips with 1.4V. I believe the question is for how long more ...









And thanks for help! Its always nice to see you talking to us...


----------



## OneB1t

from discusion about PT1/PT3 bioses:
PT1 :
Advantages :
- no voltage limit (2V !)
- 3DMark vantage enhancements : on the feature tests 3, 4 and 6, the gains are respectively 4, 3 and 11 % compared to the ASUS normal bios.

Drawbacks :
- since there is no 2D mode, the GPU Tweak selected voltage is applied in 2D : if you choose 1400 mV, this voltage is applied even if a bench or a game has not been launched. It is dangerous because 1.4 V in 2D is too high even with a GPU temperature of 30°C. And since I want to apply more than 1412 mV, using PT1 is forbidden if I don't want to damage my card.

PT3 :
Advantages :
- no voltage limit (2V !)
- 3DMark vantage enhancements : on the feature tests 3, 4 and 6, the gains are respectively 4, 3 and 11 % compared to the ASUS normal bios.
- no surprise : the GPU Tweak selected voltage is applied in 2D and 3D. Consequently, the overclocking is more trnasparent since one knows the voltage precisely.

Drawbacks :
- the card is heating much because I am forced to apply a higher voltage, compared to a dynamic voltage : +4°C for the GPU and +10°C for the VRMs (measured at 1250 mV and f GPU = 1220 Mhz on 3DMark Vantage). Such a VRM temperature increase will limit the max overclock.
- no 2D mode : 1.3 V in 3D is applied in 2D. Quite stressing for the card in the long run.

but in not that crazy to test this on air cooling









one can also mess with LLC setting for IRF controller but its dangerous


----------



## OneB1t

someone tryed to modify new 048 bios from 390X and flash it on 290X? to see if displayport issues at higher refresh rates or resolution is fixed?

i think that if we modify device ID, SSID and other informations from 390X bios it should boot

PS: new version of biosreader with some small bugfixes and ability to read pci informations from bios
because deviceid change is prolly not a way lets try to hack firepro drivers
















edit: managed to install firepro drivers for my 290X


but DP performance is still 1/8 so there must be some way to enable this in vBIOS as driver and registry are now exactly same as for firepro card (or openCL driver have database of all devices ID but thats not very likely)


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Yep. Its cuz of "digital signal" gets corrupted. If you go even higher than 160mV(this value differs from card to card) the monitor will go "out of range" aka permanently black.
> 
> I experienced this with my old 295X2 as well as with my currect, Ares 3 card.
> 
> @The Stilt, is there any way how to remove those blackouts in bios ? From my observiations, it is somehow bios dependant


It seems to vary quite a bit even between 2 flashes of the same rom. Before, it blacked out at 150 and now at 125mv. I cannot pin point it to a cause.

re-flashed the same exact rom and this time it doesn't blackout at 150mv. Its strange.


----------



## The Stilt

DPFP performance is controlled by fuses, not by VBIOS or display driver. So even if you flash in a W9100 / W8100 VBIOS and install FirePRO drivers, the DPFP rate will be still the same (1/8 for Hawaii).


----------



## OneB1t

i think that some of these fuses can be overwritten (as its done with 290 to 290X fury to fury x unlock)


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> i think that some of these fuses can be overwritten (as its done with 290 to 290X fury to fury x unlock)


Unlocking the disabled cores doesn´t have anything to do with fuses. If the cores are disabled by fuses, then there is no way to unlock them. That´s the case with all cards which cannot be unlocked. The fuse registers are "OR", you can set them but not unset them. Without JTAG that is.


----------



## OneB1t

what if i change part of command_table which reads this fuses?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> what if i change part of command_table which reads this fuses?


Which command table does that?








Like I said, you can read, you can write (1) but not disable bits which are set to 1 (OR).

For example you can try writing the "Write Disable" bit in GC_SHADER_ARRAY register from 1 to 0 as much as you wish, but it still won´t be set to zero.


----------



## OneB1t

seems like command table number 32







whatever is that table..
this needs some linux drivers search..


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> seems like command table number 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever is that table..
> this needs some linux drivers search..


"TV1OutputControl" aka GPU harvest table







That is used to downcore some of the fully functional ASICs, which are to be sold as lower-end variants. It doesn´t have anything to do with fuses thou.


----------



## OneB1t

just guessed that when this table is used for CU locking then it also can be used for other GPU limitations


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> just guessed that when this table is used for CU locking then it also can be used for other GPU limitations


Nah, the registers which it writes to are fully writable anyway. The table doesn´t even exist on the high-end variants, for obvious reasons.


----------



## OneB1t

it would be much easier if i have acess to tool like this







now its more like fight again old opensource drivers
http://icpcw.com/Parts/Graphics/Skill/1062/106281.htm


----------



## The Stilt

Indeed it would


----------



## OneB1t

i was thinking that there is some command_table called "readFuse" which i can mess with or some other mechanism of card reading fuses
because somehow card must be able to read and interpret these values...

but for now i dunno how to continue if someone have some idea feel free to share


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> It seems to vary quite a bit even between 2 flashes of the same rom. Before, it blacked out at 150 and now at 125mv. I cannot pin point it to a cause.
> 
> re-flashed the same exact rom and this time it doesn't blackout at 150mv. Its strange.


This is rly weird...


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> This is rly weird...


It is.

Does anyone know a way for crimson drivers to not remember the overclock at boot time? (applied by trixx)
It remembers the clocks but not the voltage = hangs


----------



## OneB1t

nope crimson driver is broken... we need to wait for fix
also created tool which can read/write PCI configuration space to check if i can change deviceid on the fly but no success :/


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> This is rly weird...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is.
> 
> Does anyone know a way for crimson drivers to not remember the overclock at boot time? (applied by trixx)
> It remembers the clocks but not the voltage = hangs
Click to expand...

Overvolt by default then.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Overvolt by default then.


you mean bios voltage mod? i'm already doing mem timings, so why not. Any guide out there? i need to have an EXACT amount of voltage set on the card, or else freesync loses connection. default + 160mv offset (by trixx)

cheers


----------



## fat4l

Guys, I wasnt satisfied with the core temps on my ares 3.....
I even use *Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut*(which is supposed to be the best non-conductive paste) and I was still getting max 65C on gpu1 and 57C on gpu2 with the water temp of 26C(after 2 runs of heaven).

Now I used *Coolaboratory Liquid Pro.*
Results are amazing.
GPU 1 went from 65C to 50C.
GPU 2 went from 57C to 43C.

That's hell of a difference......
......*14-15C difference!!!*


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Try setting the voltage either with VID or offset alone, not with both. If the black outs still occur, most likely the maximum voltage of one of the blocks have been exceeded. Even if the shader cores gain advantage from the higher voltages, the other blocks might not sustain the same voltage levels (e.g DISPPLL). These chips were never designed to be run with anything higher than ~1.0725V (1.2875V with droop from RLL).


Yes I tried it this way but it still occurs.

What boggles my mind is, why does it depend on bios ?
If there's a limit in the bios that I'm exceeding, is there any way to remove/alter it ?

Also, as you know my Asus Ares 3 is dual 290X.
One of the gpus, GPU1, is connected to display outputs(I suppose).
If I put too much volts on GPU1, blackouts will appear. However, I can put more volts to gpu2 w/o any problems, no blackouts happen.
Any ideas?

GPU1 is already set to 1.387v DPM7 and GPU2 is set to 1.425v DPM7 and I'm getting the same overclock with these voltages...~1200MHz fully stable. Real volts are much lower due to vdroop obviously








My temps are now max, 50C and 43C with water temp of 26C (1200/1700MHz and 1.387V and 1.425V).

Also, could you tell us which timings are the most crutial(performance boosters) ?
I'm using 1500 timings all the way to 1750 MHz. Hynix BFR mem.
*1500-* 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A *3D 90* 55 11 12 2F 96 19 06 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 74 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 29 2F 61 27 30 16
@mus1mus is suggesting that timings in bold(3D 90) are "magical". What can u tell us about it ?


----------



## OneB1t

i think i give up on idea of unlocking full potential of DPFP :-/
im in state that i can read/write whole PCI config space and IO but there is zero documentation on what exactly each value mean... and there are thousands of potential bits to change :/

still changing driver from 290X to firepro W9100 somehow increased openGL performance of my project so im happy (even that openCL part is still slow as ****)


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Yes I tried it this way but it still occurs.
> 
> What boggles my mind is, why does it depend on bios ?
> If there's a limit in the bios that I'm exceeding, is there any way to remove/alter it ?
> 
> Also, as you know my Asus Ares 3 is dual 290X.
> One of the gpus, GPU1, is connected to display outputs(I suppose).
> If I put too much volts on GPU1, blackouts will appear. However, I can put more volts to gpu2 w/o any problems, no blackouts happen.
> Any ideas?


this sounds silly, i know. But try reflashing. My freesync blackouts disappeared after 3 flashes of the same rom. I am now at 162mv and i just spent the last 8 hours playing games.

On my first flash = blackout above 150mv
on my second = blackout above 120mv
on my third = so far is ok at 162mv (havent tested more)

no snake oil. It just happened this way.


----------



## navjack27

what do we use to flash, i've been using ATIwinFLASH...


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> this sounds silly, i know. But try reflashing. My freesync blackouts disappeared after 3 flashes of the same rom. I am now at 162mv and i just spent the last 8 hours playing games.
> 
> On my first flash = blackout above 150mv
> on my second = blackout above 120mv
> on my third = so far is ok at 162mv (havent tested more)
> 
> no snake oil. It just happened this way.


ok on it now








gonna give it a try


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> this sounds silly, i know. But try reflashing. My freesync blackouts disappeared after 3 flashes of the same rom. I am now at 162mv and i just spent the last 8 hours playing games.
> 
> On my first flash = blackout above 150mv
> on my second = blackout above 120mv
> on my third = so far is ok at 162mv (havent tested more)
> 
> no snake oil. It just happened this way.


Well I think it worked lol








That's rly weird.....

Can you try how far you can go with volts now ?


----------



## Synntx

How do you mod the voltage in bios??


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synntx*
> 
> How do you mod the voltage in bios??


with hawaiireader.
Open your bios and use the tutorial that is in the #1 post of the thread


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Guys, I wasnt satisfied with the core temps on my ares 3.....
> I even use *Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut*(which is supposed to be the best non-conductive paste) and I was still getting max 65C on gpu1 and 57C on gpu2 with the water temp of 26C(after 2 runs of heaven).
> 
> Now I used *Coolaboratory Liquid Pro.*
> Results are amazing.
> GPU 1 went from 65C to 50C.
> GPU 2 went from 57C to 43C.
> 
> That's hell of a difference......
> ......*14-15C difference!!!*


Liquid metal is definitely a cool thing







, but guys, keep in mind the fact that it's efficiency must be the bottleneck in the entire cooling system to see such a great difference.

In my case (reference 290X /w stock fan) the initial conditions were auful - the stock thermal grease dried and the vapor chamber contacting plate was warped in the center.
After milling and polishing the copper surface and applying GELID GC-Extreme I saw a significant efficiency improvement, the temp rise speed slowed down, though it's final value still hit the critical 94C.
But when I polished a little more and applied Liquid Pro - I didn't notice any further improvement versus GELID, just several percent I can say.

I think it's because the fan is tuned for silent operation and the temps are near 90+C, and the heatsink is the bottleneck, not the thermal interface.


----------



## MihaStar

Does anyone know, why the Stilt's MLU BIOSes fail to switch from default LUT fan operation to "Fuzzy logic" operation?

I tried to play with the fan operation mode in the reference BIOS, it's okay, then I tried to do the same with the early Stilt's mining BIOS - it's okay too, but when I try to modify the MLU BIOS - the fan simply ignores the temp rise and keeps the minimal RPM at about 20%.

In general, the MLU is a good thing, especially being tuned for manual freq-voltage table, but the cooler behavior is the only problem that remained...


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Well I think it worked lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's rly weird.....
> 
> Can you try how far you can go with volts now ?


That's great to hear







its the craziest thing ever.

Will try how much volts I can put tomorrow.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> That's great to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the craziest thing ever.
> 
> Will try how much volts I can put tomorrow.


What I did now is ......
My temp drop allowed me to drop 30mV from both cores which is even better.
No more black outs with 144Hz.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> what do we use to flash, i've been using ATIwinFLASH...


Use the DOS version ATIFLASH. You will need a USB stick preformatted with Win98 and the ATIFLASH executable to do so.

Just search for "how to ATIFLASH" or go take a look at this link.
http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4503953&postcount=6
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> i think i give up on idea of unlocking full potential of DPFP :-/
> im in state that i can read/write whole PCI config space and IO but there is zero documentation on what exactly each value mean... and there are thousands of potential bits to change :/
> 
> still changing driver from 290X to firepro W9100 somehow increased openGL performance of my project so im happy (even that openCL part is still slow as ****)


That is a pretty good discovery. Your issues might be needing some hardware mods. Similar to what the Green Guys are doing. Just me guess.









http://www.eevblog.com/forum/chat/hacking-nvidia-cards-into-their-professional-counterparts/75/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> Liquid metal is definitely a cool thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but guys, *keep in mind the fact that it's efficiency must be the bottleneck in the entire cooling system to see such a great difference.
> *
> In my case (reference 290X /w stock fan) the initial conditions were auful - the stock thermal grease dried and the vapor chamber contacting plate was warped in the center.
> After milling and polishing the copper surface and applying GELID GC-Extreme I saw a significant efficiency improvement, the temp rise speed slowed down, though it's final value still hit the critical 94C.
> But when I polished a little more and applied Liquid Pro - I didn't notice any further improvement versus GELID, just several percent I can say.
> 
> I think it's because the fan is tuned for silent operation and the temps are near 90+C, and the heatsink is the bottleneck, not the thermal interface.


True.

In my case though, sub 20C coolant temp, changing TIMs produce very low differences that it doesn't really matter which I chose. But yeah, Gelid is the best I have used. No liquid metals needed to keep my card nor the CPU in control.

Havent seen my GPU temp past 50C at max OC. My 5930K stays within 60C with Prime at 4.6 1.27V. But I have 2 360s with 3K fans in Push-Pull.


----------



## OneB1t

it looks like there is something interesting in memory on address fea0020c (this address can be found in PCI config space i think it depends on your memory configuration) values there looks like voltage values for each DPM will check about this later


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3K fans in Push-Pull.


Turbojets


----------



## OneB1t

informations about unlocked compute units maybe we can change them in realtime to try to unlock hw locked units?









FEA089BC = F8000005 [SE0 SH0]
FEA089C0 = 00000000 [SE0 SH0]
FEA089BC = 00000000 [SE0 SH1]
FEA089C0 = 00000000 [SE0 SH1]
FEA089BC = F8000005 [SE1 SH0]
FEA089C0 = 00000000 [SE1 SH0]
FEA089BC = 00000000 [SE1 SH1]
FEA089C0 = 00000000 [SE1 SH1]
FEA089BC = F8000005 [SE2 SH0]
FEA089C0 = 00000000 [SE2 SH0]
FEA089BC = 00000000 [SE2 SH1]
FEA089C0 = 00000000 [SE2 SH1]
FEA089BC = F8000005 [SE3 SH0]
FEA089C0 = 00000000 [SE3 SH0]
FEA089BC = 00000000 [SE3 SH1]
FEA089C0 = 00000000 [SE3 SH1]

you can see that values in software like rw everything and can be edited with sw winlo dumpphys


----------



## mus1mus

I would love that. If that is doable of course.


----------



## DarknightOCR

someone who has dual-BIOS, change it for testing


----------



## OneB1t

this is not direct access to bios
i think that these are informations loaded from bios on pc startup so if its doable then we need to make application which set these registers on each startup









there also should be information about frequency, memfrequency, fanspeed, current dpm level, leakage etc... and maybe even DPFP performance settings


----------



## Stige

Fek the original post is confusing. How hard would it be to just add +100mV to both core and memory voltage with this?


----------



## OneB1t

easy just get your base vcore with EVV reader then set DPM7 to base + 100mV with hawaiibiosreader and you are done









edit: i know that aida64 can read from these registers and get DPFP speed based on values there.. so i must know which address is that magic one


----------



## Stige

Can someone give a link to the most uptodate HawaiiReader? I'm not sure if I have the most uptodate one.

Also EVV Reader?


----------



## OneB1t

search









aida64 knows only about these locations

ati = 0xFEA

ati-$002F4 00000000
ati-$02004 00438210
ati-$02408 000F007F
ati-$025B8 00000001
ati-$02760 0000725A
ati-$02BA0 010000C3
ati-$02BA4 002581F4
ati-$02BB0 05000910
ati-$02BB4 C4380800
ati-$02BB8 00B917A0
ati-$02BBC 00092004
ati-$02BC0 00000001
ati-$02BC4 00000001
ati-$02BCC 00000150
ati-$02BD0 000001C2
ati-$05428 00001000
ati-$089BC F8000005 [SE0 SH0]
ati-$089C0 00000000 [SE0 SH0]
ati-$089BC 00000000 [SE0 SH1]
ati-$089C0 00000000 [SE0 SH1]
ati-$089BC F8000005 [SE1 SH0]
ati-$089C0 00000000 [SE1 SH0]
ati-$089BC 00000000 [SE1 SH1]
ati-$089C0 00000000 [SE1 SH1]
ati-$089BC F8000005 [SE2 SH0]
ati-$089C0 00000000 [SE2 SH0]
ati-$089BC 00000000 [SE2 SH1]
ati-$089C0 00000000 [SE2 SH1]
ati-$089BC F8000005 [SE3 SH0]
ati-$089C0 00000000 [SE3 SH0]
ati-$089BC 00000000 [SE3 SH1]
ati-$089C0 00000000 [SE3 SH1]
ati-$098F0 00000000
ati-$098F4 00000000
ati-$098F8 00000000
ati-$098FC 00000000
ati-$09B7C 00000000
ati-$30800 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD28 00000A8C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD2C 000003E8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD64 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD68 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD6C 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0200000 00804603
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0200014 00001100
ati-GCKSMCIND-C02000F0 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0200288 00000005
ati-GCKSMCIND-C020028C 015B000C
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0200290 01580057
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0200294 0000585A
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0300008 00007000
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0300014 00007249
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0300018 0000003C
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0300068 40092587
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0300074 000A121A
ati-GCKSMCIND-C050008C 00000016
ati-GCKSMCIND-C05000B4 68681600
ati-GCKSMCIND-C05000CC 0000000F
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0500140 00200006
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0500144 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0500148 100F4710
ati-GCKSMCIND-C05001A0 00000001

so here somewhere must be our DPFP switch value


----------



## mus1mus

English Please.


----------



## OneB1t

it would be nice of someone with W9100 or W8100 can post these values


----------



## HAL900

where can I find the latest hawaii bios reader?


----------



## OneB1t

same spot as usual
https://github.com/OneB1t/HawaiiBiosReader/tree/master/ReleaseBin


----------



## DDSZ

You can actually see your DPM states in AIDA64, even with all VIDs








Code:



Code:


------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  483 MHz, VID = 1.11800 V
DPM2: GPUClock =  727 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
DPM3: GPUClock =  924 MHz, VID = 1.11200 V
DPM4: GPUClock =  968 MHz, VID = 1.13700 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 1004 MHz, VID = 1.17500 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1031 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1040 MHz, VID = 1.22500 V

This makes EVVD useless


----------



## OneB1t

yep i know that








but thats not what i want


----------



## Stige

So flashed the bios after editing both PowerPlay and Limit Tables for higher voltage, and no change after the flash? The flash was succesful for all I know. "Programmed and Verified" it said.

Any idea why?


----------



## mus1mus

Try a lower value like 1250.


----------



## Stige

Nope, no luck









Must be something I'm missing here...

AtiFlash says "restart to finish vbios flash" or something like that, does ctrl+alt+del in that situation count as a restart or should I restart some other way?


----------



## mus1mus

I use
atiflash -F -P 0 biosname.rom

Weird.

Wait, try saving the file unto a new location and/or filename.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> So flashed the bios after editing both PowerPlay and Limit Tables for higher voltage, and no change after the flash? The flash was succesful for all I know. "Programmed and Verified" it said.
> 
> Any idea why?


Read the section on svi 2 compliant voltages in the op. It sounds like voltage must go in discrete jumps, so e.g you can't use 1260 but must use 1262.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Read the section on svi 2 compliant voltages in the op. It sounds like voltage must go in discrete jumps, so e.g you can't use 1260 but must use 1262.


Both voltages I have used are valid.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Nope, no luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be something I'm missing here...
> 
> AtiFlash says "restart to finish vbios flash" or something like that, does ctrl+alt+del in that situation count as a restart or should I restart some other way?


Post the bios you were flashing.


----------



## Stige

overvolt.zip 100k .zip file


There.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> overvolt.zip 100k .zip file
> 
> 
> There.


Appears to be a complete mess.
What changes you tried to do?

I guess something else than setting all the DPMs to 533MHz / 1.25V (excl. DPM0)?


----------



## jdorje

What's evv reader? Link? Can't find that mentioned in the original post or anywhere throughout this thread???

Trying to find my 8 auto voltage settiings. Supposedly aida64 can do this too, but looking through all the windows there I see nothing useful.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Appears to be a complete mess.
> What changes you tried to do?
> 
> I guess something else than setting all the DPMs to 533MHz / 1.25V (excl. DPM0)?


I didn't touch the MHz, only the voltage like in my screenshots, why is it a mess? And if it is a mess, why does my card still boot?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> I didn't touch the MHz, only the voltage like in my screenshots, why is it a mess? And if it is a mess, why does my card still boot?


A broken PowerPlay table doesn´t make the bios unbootable. DPM1-7 have engine, memory, UVD, VCE and SAMU clocks completely wrong. Post the original bios and tell me what you want to be done.


----------



## Stige

Hawaii.zip 100k .zip file


Overvolt by 75mV to begin with.

http://puu.sh/miqKz/7e5ab33706.png


----------



## OneB1t

sooo







i can manipulate memory size from windows now







its on address 0xFEA05428
my 290X have value 1000 = 4GB
2000 = 8GB
4000 = 16GB
8000 = 32GB

etc...


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> sooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can manipulate memory size from windows now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its on address 0xFEA05428
> my 290X have value 1000 = 4GB
> 2000 = 8GB
> 4000 = 16GB
> 8000 = 32GB
> 
> etc...


So I can just download more (video) ram and upgrade from 8gb to 16gb?


----------



## OneB1t

sure you can have 128GB sir


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> sure you can have 128GB sir


Great send me the download!

Seriously what value would changing that have? Presumably if you raise it you're going to crash your card. Is there a reason to lower it? To crossfire with a 4gb card? But crossfire handles that automatically right?

Can we trick the card into using 4gb and then use the other 4gb with some special software for some other purpose?


----------



## OneB1t

u dont really get it







its not really about changing graphic card memory size thats useless but this part of memory have also more interesting usage...


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Hawaii.zip 100k .zip file
> 
> 
> Overvolt by 75mV to begin with.
> 
> http://puu.sh/miqKz/7e5ab33706.png


Since you didn´t specify the stock voltage I made three versions.

http://1drv.ms/1P9PGvL

48 = 1.25V, 46 = 1.2625V, 44 = 1.275V.

The numbers match the SVI2 VID codes.

For Grenada PRO +75mV can mean anything between 1.28125V - 1.35625V.
Since the VDDC read through the VRM controller telemetry is always too low and the droop varies between the cards, the default voltage cannot really be determined from a screenshot.

The 50% PowerTune margin alone will allow 312W / 300A power limit, so adjusting the bios in this aspect shouldn´t be required.

Obviously only the highest DPM (7) voltage was modified, since ideally you use sufficient power limit to stay at DPM7 at all times (under load).


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> ati-$089BC F8000005 [SE0 SH0]


Send me PM once you can clear bit 0 (or write any other bit) in these registers


----------



## OneB1t

nah im not going to spend my time on this (i have fully unlocked card







) my goal is somewhere else

i also kind of dont get your EVV program









set dwPhysVal: 3f2b4 pbPhysAddr: fea00208
get pbPhysAddr: fea0020c = 1310
set dwPhysVal: 3f2bc pbPhysAddr: fea00208
get pbPhysAddr: fea0020c = 186a0
set dwPhysVal: c0100034 pbPhysAddr: fea00208
get pbPhysAddr: fea0020c = 1215
set dwPhysVal: c0100038 pbPhysAddr: fea00208
get pbPhysAddr: fea0020c = C

it looks like you asking for info and card respond on fea0020c but no idea why this way...


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> nah im not going to spend my time on this (i have fully unlocked card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) my goal is somewhere else


I thought you were interested in DPFP


----------



## mrgnex

I think Im too stupid for this. Seemed fun, oh well..


----------



## OneB1t

sure i am but there are also other things to mess with









also problem n.1 is to get address of DPFP restriction


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> also problem n.1 is to get address of DPFP restriction


I just told you what it is


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Since you didn´t specify the stock voltage I made three versions.
> 
> http://1drv.ms/1P9PGvL
> 
> 48 = 1.25V, 46 = 1.2625V, 44 = 1.275V.
> 
> The numbers match the SVI2 VID codes.
> 
> For Grenada PRO +75mV can mean anything between 1.28125V - 1.35625V.
> Since the VDDC read through the VRM controller telemetry is always too low and the droop varies between the cards, the default voltage cannot really be determined from a screenshot.
> 
> The 50% PowerTune margin alone will allow 312W / 300A power limit, so adjusting the bios in this aspect shouldn´t be required.
> 
> Obviously only the highest DPM (7) voltage was modified, since ideally you use sufficient power limit to stay at DPM7 at all times (under load).


Just like my own, no effect.

Had to flash with -F flag, some ID had changed a bit, like 115.xxxxxx to 113.xxxxx.

Meh, this is frustrating lol


----------



## OneB1t

reset all overclocks with afterburner you did before


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> reset all overclocks with afterburner you did before


Yeah I have reset Afterburner before each flash.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Just like my own, no effect.
> 
> Had to flash with -F flag, some ID had changed a bit, like 115.xxxxxx to 113.xxxxx.
> 
> Meh, this is frustrating lol


113 is the board ID of your R9 390. Happen to have any other adapters in your system?
I will not change as long as the bios you posted is original and you programmed it to the right card.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 113 is the board ID of your R9 390. Happen to have any other adapters in your system?
> I will not change as long as the bios you posted is original and you programmed it to the right card.


Yeah only one R9 390. And it's the original BIOS I posted


----------



## OneB1t

then ur drunk


----------



## Stige

LIES IT CANT BE!!!!1

I'm just seriously confused now why this does not work







MUST OVERCLOCKS!

I need my +10 FPS in Valley










sadface


----------



## OneB1t

it can easily work whole time there is some vdrop on load (also crimson driver overdrive is bugged as hell so this can cause it too)


----------



## Stige

The load voltages are identical on every flash though fhaufhsdhfioawehcfw

HOW HARD CAN IT BE


----------



## OneB1t

and flash ends with success?

@stilt: if you write some other position in these registers you can unlock writing to other am i right?


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> and flash ends with success?
> 
> @stilt: if you write some other position in these registers you can unlock writing to other am i right?


Yes it ended up with a success each and every time.


----------



## OneB1t

that was not question for you







its not VID related


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> that was not question for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not VID related


derp


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> @stilt: if you write some other position in these registers you can unlock writing to other am i right?


These registers have R/O bit which is set by fuses. If the fuse (/ the R/O bit) is set, then the writes are impossible. The fuses are programmed at the factory and they don´t need any driver or bios functionality to work. It´s no different to locked CPU multiplier for example. There is no bit which would disable the write protection.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyfuse_%28PROM%29


----------



## Stige

EDIT: Fek, you are still not talking to me!

EDIT2: Or are you? Your quote is weird!

If you are, then fek!


----------



## OneB1t

ok then next approach is to hack driver to read this position as there is correct value







jesus thats complicated...
i also think that it must be possible to hack this part of memory to receive writes as its allready in RAM not on card itself


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> EDIT: Fek, you are still not talking to me!
> 
> EDIT2: Or are you? Your quote is weird!
> 
> If you are, then fek!


I'd try ddu driver reinstall before giving up.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> ok then next approach is to hack driver to read this position as there is correct value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jesus thats complicated...


What correct value?
To unlock the DPFP rate you need to be able to write to the shader array config register(s) (x89BC). When bit 0 of this register is set, it means that the ASIC has been fused to block the writes to this register. You cannot reconfigure the fuses with software.

ps. On W9100 cards this register will read 0xF8000001








When bit 0 is the WR_DIS bit, take a wild guess which bit controls the DPFP rate (sets it to 1/8) on consumer cards?


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I'd try ddu driver reinstall before giving up.


Meh, no help, still the same.


----------



## OneB1t

Quote:


> ps. On W9100 cards this register will read 0xF8000001 wink.gif
> When bit 0 is the WR_DIS bit, take a wild guess which bit controls the DPFP rate (sets it to 1/8) on consumer cards?


i allready know i have full dump from W8100







it was not blind flight








i still think that i will be somehow able to change that value in RAM by setting that part of memory read/write again from read only

need to look into some rootkits how they achieving such things

edit: what about this?
http://www.programering.com/a/MjM1QTMwATY.html


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Meh, no help, still the same.


Damn!

My last idea is to do what I did by accident. Change your core clock in the bios (I changed it in two places: in the 8-state table and the 3-state table above it). Raise the clock and you'll raise your adaptive voltage by default.


----------



## OneB1t

what if i going to set all that pci config and registers under DOS? still read only?
thinking about freedos + grub4dos + pciset as for DIY VIDOCK


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> what if i going to set all that pci config and registers under DOS? still read only?
> thinking about freedos + grub4dos + pciset as for DIY VIDOCK


Regardless if the driver or the bios is loaded, it is still read only. These are irreversible the same way as a laser cut. The only difference is that nowdays the change doesn´t require laser, just a high voltage to set the fuses.


----------



## OneB1t

but i think that this is not direct readout from these fuses







and im not looking for permanent rewrite
here is grandscheme of this problem


so my approach now is
a) to modify values in RAM
b) modify driver to give malformed data but problem is that i dont know exactly which function is called to get data about gpu caps really dont care about driver signature as im using fulltime testmode


----------



## EMYHC

I've a His r9 390x,try to modify all six tables of voltage with 1.45 volt but nothing result;it's possible that this card is hardware locked?
If my supposes are rights,nothing have a r9 390x bios with 2v voltage unlocked?(a Pt1 bios version,but for 390x cards)?my max voltage tested with GPUz with +300mv is 1.398,there's a way to take a voltage too high?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> You can actually see your DPM states in AIDA64, even with all VIDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ------[ GPU PStates List ]------
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
> DPM1: GPUClock =  483 MHz, VID = 1.11800 V
> DPM2: GPUClock =  727 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
> DPM3: GPUClock =  924 MHz, VID = 1.11200 V
> DPM4: GPUClock =  968 MHz, VID = 1.13700 V
> DPM5: GPUClock = 1004 MHz, VID = 1.17500 V
> DPM6: GPUClock = 1031 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1040 MHz, VID = 1.22500 V
> 
> This makes EVVD useless


I can not find this in AIDA64. Where in AIDA64 exactly you can see this?


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I can not find this in AIDA64. Where in AIDA64 exactly you can see this?


Open "View" and enable "Status Bar", then right click bottom of the window (status bar), and open "Video Debug" - "ATI GPU Registers".


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> I've a His r9 390x,try to modify all six tables of voltage with 1.45 volt but nothing result;it's possible that this card is hardware locked?
> If my supposes are rights,nothing have a r9 390x bios with 2v voltage unlocked?(a Pt1 bios version,but for 390x cards)?my max voltage tested with GPUz with +300mv is 1.398,there's a way to take a voltage too high?


If it's 1.398 at Load, it would be greed to seek moar. It's enough to extract a lot of performance from the card.

2V is instakill even if you are watercooling.


----------



## EMYHC

This is my bios edited to me with limit tables 1.50v...anyone say to me if the modifies are rights?(i change all 6 DPM 7 tables,but my voltage don't raise,only way to hit 1.398 is His iturbo...)
thanks for helps!!

HISr9390x1.50v.zip 100k .zip file


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Open "View" and enable "Status Bar", then right click bottom of the window (status bar), and open "Video Debug" - "ATI GPU Registers".


Thanks!
Quote:


> [ GPU PStates List ]
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
> DPM1: GPUClock = 516 MHz, VID = 0.96800 V
> DPM2: GPUClock = 734 MHz, VID = 1.05000 V
> DPM3: GPUClock = 848 MHz, VID = 1.09600 V
> DPM4: GPUClock = 899 MHz, VID = 1.13700 V
> DPM5: GPUClock = 945 MHz, VID = 1.18100 V
> DPM6: GPUClock = 987 MHz, VID = 1.22800 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1035 MHz, VID = 1.22800 V


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> This is my bios edited to me with limit tables 1.50v...anyone say to me if the modifies are rights?(i change all 6 DPM 7 tables,but my voltage don't raise,only way to hit 1.398 is His iturbo...)
> thanks for helps!!
> 
> HISr9390x1.50v.zip 100k .zip file


You´ll reach the maximum allowed voltage at 1.43125V VID, since this bios already has an offset.

Besides 1.5000V is madness, unless you are benching with LN2.


----------



## Stige

Just a thought, is there any specific settings I need to have in Afterburner for these custom clocks in BIOS to work? I currently have pretty much everything ticked in it.


----------



## EMYHC

Thanks Stilt,so this is hardware limit for this board i suppose...with my arctic accellero hybrid + liquid metal pro my GPU don't touch the 43° celsius,and my VRM are to 45° with 1.398V(1200 core clock,1650 ram clock),any possibilities of additional overclock?


----------



## EMYHC

So i set 1450 in DPM7 state,my voltage can't raise more than1,43125,right?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> So i set 1450 in DPM7 state,my voltage can't raise more than1,43125,right?


Yeah, everything higher will result the same voltage.


----------



## fat4l

Someone asked for the EVV app.

Link:- The Stilt's VID APP

Edit://

ugh, is it no longer available ?

@The Stilt ?


----------



## The Stilt

The link works fine for me.


----------



## OneB1t

onedrive links are sometimes broken its not really good platform for permanent data storage :-/


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The link works fine for me.


I see, You need to log on first. I wasn't logged on.


----------



## jdorje

So my pstates I mentioned last page were:

Quote:


> [ GPU PStates List ]
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
> DPM1: GPUClock = 516 MHz, VID = 0.96800 V
> DPM2: GPUClock = 734 MHz, VID = 1.05000 V
> DPM3: GPUClock = 848 MHz, VID = 1.09600 V
> DPM4: GPUClock = 899 MHz, VID = 1.13700 V
> DPM5: GPUClock = 945 MHz, VID = 1.18100 V
> DPM6: GPUClock = 987 MHz, VID = 1.22800 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1035 MHz, VID = 1.22800 V


But most of these aren't compliant voltages. The 900 actually is entered as a 900 in the bios but the other 7 voltages are just auto adaptive placeholders. If I replace these all with actual numbers I need to use SVI2-compliant choices from the OP?


Spoiler: Screenshots
























...and then the same in the other 4 tables.


----------



## OneB1t

no need to use SVI2 values


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I see, You need to log on first. I wasn't logged on.


It shouldn´t require logging in either. Always worked without logging in and it did this time too (tried in incognito).


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> So my pstates I mentioned last page were:
> But most of these aren't compliant voltages. The 900 actually is entered as a 900 in the bios but the other 7 voltages are just auto adaptive placeholders. If I replace these all with actual numbers I need to use SVI2-compliant choices from the OP?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and then the same in the other 4 tables.


Use this table:



@The Stilt
Could you tell us which timings are the most crutial(performance boosters) ?
I'm using 1500 timings all the way to 1750 MHz. Hynix BFR mem.
*1500 strap:* 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A *3D 90* 55 11 12 2F 96 19 06 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 74 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 29 2F 61 27 30 16
@mus1mus is suggesting that timings in bold(3D 90) are "magical". What can u tell us about it ?


----------



## OneB1t

no need for SVI2 table your value is interpreted as closest SVI2 state








hawaiireader need some love with GUI if someone is better at that **** than me please send me PM (add help bubles and ****, make it work on 150% dpi without issue that kind of stuff)


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> no need to use SVI2 values


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Use this table:


Slightly confusing answers! The table you link is the SVI2 values from the OP right? That table includes 1225 whereas the stock is 1228. Which is only 3 mV off so presumably makes ~no difference. But does it matter which I used?

Regardless, I put 1225 in and probably about to test it.

Thanks for your guys help btw.


----------



## OneB1t

it will use 6.25mV steps
card itself will get proper SVI2 value for inserted value

if you use 1550 or 15501 does not really make any difference
card will automaticaly scale it to 6.25mV steps and set that on IR3567B


----------



## The Stilt

I cannot disclose how the timings are encoded into the bios, but generally making adjustments without these definitions is impossible (they are not bit aligned). When I did those Elpida / Hynix timings for Hawaii from scratch, it took me over a week (around 70 hours of labour). The timings cannot really be changed in flight which means that each change must go through a bios revision. On top of that GDDR5 has timings which can be considered linked: for example tRP has three different values which must be adjusted in relation (tRP, tRP RDA, tRP WRA), and the same goes for tRCD. Also some of the timings have special conditions (even / odd, etc). In total there are 30+ timings to be adjusted. Also all of the timings basically affect other timings, even if they are not directly related. If you go a head and set the tRP timing from 16 CLKs to 13 CLKs and verify that it works without any errors, the setting might still be too tight once you have adjusted the other timings. Extremely frustrating and extremely time consuming to do. Especially if there is very little ROI, like on Hawaii (due 512-bit bus). The boost on cards with narrower buses can be substantial thou.

Also without ability to monitor the ECC registers (EDC) the whole thing is pretty pointless. Due ECC there is basically no way to tell if either the memory controller(s) or the memory itself operates free of errors, since obviously the errors are getting corrected. This keeps the errors out of sign (no visual artifacts) but the performance will drop as the rate of errors go up (cycles wasted). I´ve had the IMCs producing millions of errors without having a single visible artifact. EDC monitoring is something I would like to make available for the community, however at this point I have not figured out how to provide this functionality without using a non-distributable library. The other approach would be disabling the ECC completely, which would allow the user to visual see the errors as artifacts.


----------



## navjack27

i've been really curious about error testing with this kinda stuff.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I cannot disclose how the timings are encoded into the bios, but generally making adjustments without these definitions is impossible (they are not bit aligned). When I did those Elpida / Hynix timings for Hawaii from scratch, it took me over a week (around 70 hours of labour). The timings cannot really be changed in flight which means that each change must go through a bios revision. On top of that GDDR5 has timings which can be considered linked: for example tRP has three different values which must be adjusted in relation (tRP, tRP RDA, tRP WRA), and the same goes for tRCD. Also some of the timings have special conditions (even / odd, etc). In total there are 30+ timings to be adjusted. Also all of the timings basically affect other timings, even if they are not directly related. If you go a head and set the tRP timing from 16 CLKs to 13 CLKs and verify that it works without any errors, the setting might still be too tight once you have adjusted the other timings. Extremely frustrating and extremely time consuming to do. Especially if there is very little ROI, like on Hawaii (due 512-bit bus). The boost on cards with narrower buses can be substantial thou.
> 
> Also without ability to monitor the ECC registers (EDC) the whole thing is pretty pointless. Due ECC there is basically no way to tell if either the memory controller(s) or the memory itself operates free of errors, since obviously the errors are getting corrected. This keeps the errors out of sign (no visual artifacts) but the performance will drop as the rate of errors go up (cycles wasted). I´ve had the IMCs producing millions of errors without having a single visible artifact. EDC monitoring is something I would like to make available for the community, however at this point I have not figured out how to provide this functionality without using a non-distributable library. The other approach would be disabling the ECC completely, which would allow the user to visual see the errors as artifacts.


aaaaahaa.
Thank you for the answer full of important info!









Well from my point, I guess that the best thing to do is to just use lower straps timings for higher straps and that's it.
Regarding EDC errors, I run my mem at 1700MHz with 1500 strap timings and with 1050mV VDDCI. I believe errors are there but it still gives me more performance that 1625MHz with 1375 strap timings. (Should we even bother about EDC errors ?)
If I go 1750MHz+ the card fails and goes to "red screen".
One more info that @gupsterg pointed out. The RAM I/O Bus frequency on my Ares 3 was 1350MHz in ROM(instead of 1250Mhz) while the default mem clock was 1250MHz. Not sure if it means something.


----------



## jdorje

Code:



Code:


------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  516 MHz, VID = 0.96800 V
DPM2: GPUClock =  727 MHz, VID = 1.05000 V
DPM3: GPUClock =  840 MHz, VID = 1.09300 V
DPM4: GPUClock =  890 MHz, VID = 1.13700 V
DPM5: GPUClock =  936 MHz, VID = 1.18100 V
DPM6: GPUClock =  977 MHz, VID = 1.22500 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1075 MHz, VID = 1.22500 V

Well, it worked.

Now do I understand right that to change memory timing straps I'm going to have to leave the frontend behind and go to a hex editor?

EDIT: Okay it did not work. Though the voltages were edited manually, using the card at factory settings with a 1075 mhz clock still results in higher voltages (about 40 mV higher than the stock 1015). Though those voltages are still well under the 1.225V VID so maybe it's still reasonable. Will do more checking I guess.

Edit2: Okay it did work, the voltages are just off. A 1.225V VID leads to a ~1.2V vcore while dropping VID to 1.181V results in a ~1.15V vcore. Stock is the adaptive which was extracted as 1.228V but actually is around a ~1.15V vcore. (Lol.)


----------



## OneB1t

because your rom can have offset voltage which sets all other voltages


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> because your rom can have offset voltage which sets all other voltages


Yeah, if I drop the VID to 1181 mV then I get about the same voltages I had on stock, even though the pstate VID is extracted as 1228 mV.

Any way to extract that offset?

Also a little strange: the aida64 dump shows "ADL PStates List" in addition ot the "GPU PStates List". But changing my voltage (or maybe it was changing the clock) changes those voltages from 0.000 V up to ~4 volts. Yes, 4 volts. ***?


----------



## The Stilt

As said before, the VID driven by the GPU will never perfectly match the voltage reading from the VRM controller. There is always a small discrepancy depending on component tolerances, bios version, VRM controller MTP config, etc. Most importantly the droop will lower the actual voltage in relation to the VID. Higher you stress the GPU, higher the droop is. The amount of voltage droop depends on current draw since the Rll stays pretty much static. Regardless the voltage readout is always lower than the actual voltage.


----------



## OneB1t

but dpm0 voltage is pretty much spot on if bios does not have offset (and because gpu is not under load so vdrop is minimal)

about offset there is some reseach done by gupsterg it can be found and eliminated but i never get to point to add this value into hawaibiosreader as its not that important







(and im lazy person







)

for example my card

[ GPU PStates List ]

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.98500 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 516 MHz, VID = 1.06200 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 727 MHz, VID = 1.06200 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 840 MHz, VID = 1.09300 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 890 MHz, VID = 1.13700 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 936 MHz, VID = 1.18100 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 977 MHz, VID = 1.21800 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.22000 V

you can see that DPM0 value is very close to 0.985V

about vdrop
you can enable LLC on IR3578 there is somewhere address for i2c register which have this thing under control (or use asus PT1/PT3 bios) but its not very safe

also there is no reason to burn your card for 20mhz


----------



## Synntx

Can anyone tell me why a core clock of 1200 or higher causes driver crashes?


----------



## The Stilt

Instability.


----------



## Roboyto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synntx*
> 
> Can anyone tell me why a core clock of 1200 or higher causes driver crashes?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Instability.


What he said.

If you don't have power limit maxed, push it to 50%. If you don't have your voltage maxed, kick it up a tick or two. Only increase either if your card is running cool enough. ~80C or under is best for core even though they can run hotter than this. Same rule applies to VRM1, ~80C or under is where you should be aiming...yes they can run hotter than this, but it is not ideal for efficiency or longevity of the components.

If either, or both, are already maxed out then you will just have to back your core clock down a little bit.

A fresh driver install never hurt anyone. Use DDU to wipe everything clean through safemode and see if it helps. http://www.guru3d.com/files-get/display-driver-uninstaller-download,20.html


----------



## OneB1t

someone searched for AUX voltage value in bios? to have complete voltage control

also it looks like IR released their datasheets for IR35xx
http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/ir3565b.pdf

edit: lol maybe they not released their datasheet and its just a bug on their page..























it looks 99% same as ir3567b except phase count


----------



## Synntx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roboyto*
> 
> What he said.
> 
> If you don't have power limit maxed, push it to 50%. If you don't have your voltage maxed, kick it up a tick or two. Only increase either if your card is running cool enough. ~80C or under is best for core even though they can run hotter than this. Same rule applies to VRM1, ~80C or under is where you should be aiming...yes they can run hotter than this, but it is not ideal for efficiency or longevity of the components.
> 
> If either, or both, are already maxed out then you will just have to back your core clock down a little bit.
> 
> A fresh driver install never hurt anyone. Use DDU to wipe everything clean through safemode and see if it helps. http://www.guru3d.com/files-get/display-driver-uninstaller-download,20.html


I'm just curious to know how some of you guys are getting speeds of 1225/1800 and staying within decent temps?

It seems i max out at around 1180/1725 and that's with the fans on 100% at 75*c


----------



## OneB1t

1200mhz is watercooling section


----------



## Synntx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> 1200mhz is watercooling section


So 1170/1700 is respectable on air?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synntx*
> 
> I'm just curious to know how some of you guys are getting speeds of 1225/1800 and staying within decent temps?
> 
> It seems i max out at around 1180/1725 and that's with the fans on 100% at 75*c


Ambient.

For example,my reference 290 can stay within 65C when Benching due tomy open air bench and ambient at 15C.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> 1200mhz is watercooling section


While preferable for Gaming, some cards can clock just better than the others.

But in lieu of BIOS Modding, it's not really about core clocks anyway.


----------



## OneB1t

also card have accesible uPI uP6266 voltage controller
Quote:


> 0000 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
> 0010 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
> 0020 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
> 0030 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
> 0040 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
> 0050 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
> 0060 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
> 0070 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
> 0080 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 96 FF FF FF FF ................
> 0090 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
> 00A0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
> 00B0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
> 00C0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
> 00D0 12 01 00 40 A2 A2 A2 A2 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF [email protected]
> 00E0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
> 00F0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................


maybe mighty ram or aux voltage?


----------



## exiacruzalta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ambient.
> 
> For example,my reference 290 can stay within 65C when Benching due tomy open air bench and ambient at 15C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While preferable for Gaming, some cards can clock just better than the others.
> 
> But in lieu of BIOS Modding, it's not really about core clocks anyway.


Sigh, when the ambient temp at your place already in the high (34 - 36c)


----------



## OneB1t

ok its not memory voltage as its too high

600+ 162 * 5 + 162 * 5 + 162 * 5 + 162 * 5 = 3.84V hmm









edit: or maybe it is vram voltage...







with little increase we can maybe improve our memory timings or decrease power consumption

http://www.irf.com/technical-info/appnotes/an-1208.pdf
i2c registers for ir3565b lets see if they are applicable even for ir3567b

edit: this is allredy implemented in gpu-z so not that interesting...


----------



## Roboyto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synntx*
> 
> I'm just curious to know how some of you guys are getting speeds of 1225/1800 and staying within decent temps?
> 
> It seems i max out at around 1180/1725 and that's with the fans on 100% at 75*c


Water.

Even a little effort with a GPU AIO bracket and some thermal pads can you get very good temperatures with a mild overclock as seen here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1478544/the-build-formerly-known-as-the-devil-inside-a-gaming-htpc-for-my-wife-4770k-corsair-250d-powercolor-r9-290/20_20#post_22214255

That GPU and AIO cooling setup were sold as a kit. I had a very short bout with a GTX 970/980 and then went back to another reference 290 this time with a full cover waterblock that I purchased off our Marketplace for $250.

It was initially plumbed/flowed using a Corsair H55 pump with an ancient Corsair H100 radiator...those results were less than ideal especially when the H55 pump took a dump.

Went back to the drawing board and came up with this:

$50 - XSPC X2O 420 Single Bay res/pump combo
$24 - (6) Bitspower Premium Matte Black 1/4" fitting
$5 - (6) Koolance Chrome Spring Clamps
$5 - 3ft of Tygon 1/4 ID tubing
$35 - XSPC EX240 Radiator (Used OCN Marketplace)



Spoiler: Some Pics in the Fractal Node 804












*Looks much better with the DeepCool Captain 240 in there*





I also bought the XSPC backplate and stacked some thermal pads up on the rear of VRM1 to use the backplate as a heatsink. The results collectively are pretty good for a standard 240mm radiator using (2) SilenX Effizio fans in push that have mediocre static pressure and *can't be heard*.

After a 1 hour loop of Final Fantasy XIV Benchmark we have the following max temperatures with all stock settings on a reference R9 290:

Core: 52C
VRM1: 44C
VRM2: 48C












It would certainly appear that the thermal pads on the back side of VRM1 do have a solid impact on temperatures. It is very rare to see VRM1 running cooler than VRM2 on these cards. I bet VRM2 would drop a little as well with some pads on the back side.

This card is no 'lottery winner' and I found it's best performance ratio to be at 1100/1350 +50mV +50% power. (It did bench up to 1200/1350 +175mv +50% power, but the addend volts/heat just aren't worth it for my use.)

20 minute loop of Valley 1100/1350 looks like this:

Core: 68C
VRM1: 61C
VRM2: 69C

Not the best temperatures, but it is absolutely whisper quiet and I don't typically even run the OC as 1080/60 is all I need on my 60" Sharp Aquos











I'm sure someone is probably thinking why go to all the trouble and run the rinky-dink 3/8" tubing?

The answer is multi-faceted:


Smaller size easier to run/bend in HTPC
Driving 1080P; OC was not my priority
Already had tubing & (some) fittings
Curiosity of performance
Cost


----------



## pozoliu

Hello *OneB1t*

I sent more information to improve the *HawaiiBiosReader* https://github.com/OneB1t/HawaiiBiosReader/issues/1


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The Voltage table is in block: A6C1-A6DE

DB 03 DB 03 DB 03 7E 04 F4 03 E1 03 77 04 01 04 EE 03 77 04 07 04 F4 03 77 04 0D 04 01 04

03DB 987
03DB 987
03DB 987

047E 1150
03F4 1012
03E1 993

0477 1143
0401 1025
03EE 1006

0477 1143
0407 1031
03F4 1012

0477 1143
040D 1037
0401 1025

TDP MAX | POWER LIMIT | TDC LIMIT | -> block: A78C-A79A

ORIGINAL BIOS W8100 -> 85 00 85 00 C8 00 00 00 00 00 A4 06 48 0D 85

85-> 133W
C8-> 200A

Bios MOD by The Stilt -> D0 00 D0 00 C8 00 00 00 00 00 A4 06 48 0D D0

D0-> 208W
C8-> 200A

Tables VCE-ACP-SAMU-UVD-> I do not know where they are.



I need help to modify voltages:

TABLADEVOLTAJES.xlsx 22k .xlsx file




The voltage can not be changed by software.



I'm currently using a modified bios and the cooling system is a Raijintek Morpheus and two 120mm PWM Blacknoise.

Thanks.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot disclose how the timings are encoded into the bios, but generally making adjustments without these definitions is impossible (they are not bit aligned). When I did those Elpida / Hynix timings for Hawaii from scratch, it took me over a week (around 70 hours of labour). The timings cannot really be changed in flight which means that each change must go through a bios revision. On top of that GDDR5 has timings which can be considered linked: for example tRP has three different values which must be adjusted in relation (tRP, tRP RDA, tRP WRA), and the same goes for tRCD. Also some of the timings have special conditions (even / odd, etc). In total there are 30+ timings to be adjusted. Also all of the timings basically affect other timings, even if they are not directly related. If you go a head and set the tRP timing from 16 CLKs to 13 CLKs and verify that it works without any errors, the setting might still be too tight once you have adjusted the other timings. Extremely frustrating and extremely time consuming to do. Especially if there is very little ROI, like on Hawaii (due 512-bit bus). The boost on cards with narrower buses can be substantial thou.
> 
> Also without ability to monitor the ECC registers (EDC) the whole thing is pretty pointless. Due ECC there is basically no way to tell if either the memory controller(s) or the memory itself operates free of errors, since obviously the errors are getting corrected. This keeps the errors out of sign (no visual artifacts) but the performance will drop as the rate of errors go up (cycles wasted). I´ve had the IMCs producing millions of errors without having a single visible artifact. EDC monitoring is something I would like to make available for the community, however at this point I have not figured out how to provide this functionality without using a non-distributable library. The other approach would be disabling the ECC completely, which would allow the user to visual see the errors as artifacts.


since you are posting so much i'd really like to ask you a question then. i did a crappy little video on frame timings. i used different memory timings and overclocks to see what did what to csgo. i consider the game to be very well optimized and i play it a bunch so i like using something i'm familiar with. i noticed that when i went from stock timings with the same core and memory clocks and changed the timings by taking 1250 timings and moving them to every strap higher that i got tighter frame times and less stuttering.

would corrected errors show up in a test like this? why would tighter timings help in frame latency? why do i see a strap for 2000mhz on the memory in my bios? i guess i'd also like to learn more about powerplay if you know anything about that... does disabling it in afterburner void out any power limit settings?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> someone searched for AUX voltage value in bios? to have complete voltage control
> 
> also it looks like IR released their datasheets for IR35xx
> http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/ir3565b.pdf
> 
> edit: lol maybe they not released their datasheet and its just a bug on their page..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks 99% same as ir3567b except phase count


I modded my AUX(VDDCI) voltage already long time ago to 1050mV.


Check this post : http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/510_30#post_24640234
and this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/510_30#post_24642186

and it is also mentioned here in the #1 post of the thread under *"Memory Interface (RAM I/O bus voltage) VDDCI and frequency editing".*


----------



## neilcarlochavez

thanks for the Tonga bios reader. but why is it i cant find the TDC and TDP it only shows the power limit. any one can help and fix this problem.


----------



## OneB1t

wrong topic







this is hawaii thread

@fat4l: somehow missed that discovery i will add aux voltage into next build of hawaiibiosreader

edit: new version of reader released it have support for W8100 TDP,TDC and aux voltage settings
if you have some questions or bugreport send it here / pm / github


----------



## OneB1t

implemented memory timing editor
it can have some problems so use with caution (recheck by reloading into hawaiibiosreader again to control values or by hand in hex)



if someone can help me with identifiing each field it will be nice (ras, cas, etc..)
maybe this can help little (but maybe its not for GDDR5)


----------



## Stige

Meh tried again. Still no change, if I save the flashed BIOS from the card, all the values read like they should but the voltage still doesn't change








VDDCI is the same, no change but saving the BIOS from the card shows it at 1050mV.


----------



## OneB1t

holding it wrong?








send photo of atiflash from dos


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> holding it wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> send photo of atiflash from dos




plz tell me how I old it wronk







so I can hold it right, and overclock it to the .. something!


----------



## OneB1t

do you tryed to change DPM0? to just see if its really not working? or check dpm levels with aida64?


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> do you tryed to change DPM0? to just see if its really not working? or check dpm levels with aida64?


Yes I tried 950 and 900 on DPM0, no change either.

I haven't checked with aida64, might be too dumb for that, I was just assuming it's all written in the right places. And as the new saved BIOS file reads all the same as the flashed one then, dunno :l


----------



## OneB1t

and do you use save file in hawaibiosreader ?

open aida64 click right corner with right mouse button then video debug -> ati gpu registers scroll down and see if DPM is changed


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> and do you use save file in hawaibiosreader ?
> 
> open aida64 click right corner with right mouse button then video debug -> ati gpu registers scroll down and see if DPM is changed


EDIT: Found this at the bottom:
Quote:


> BIOS PowerPlay State #0:
> - Level #0: GPUClock = 1050 MHz, MemClock = 1500 MHz, VID = 4.098 V (Boot)
> BIOS PowerPlay State #1:
> - Level #0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, MemClock = 150 MHz, VID = 0.256 V
> - Level #1: GPUClock = 1050 MHz, MemClock = 1500 MHz, VID = 4.098 V
> 
> [ ADL GPU Info ]
> 
> Part Number = 115-671GPI0-100
> BIOS Version = 015.049.000.004
> BIOS Date = 2015/07/18 05:43
> Memory Type = GDDR5
> GPU Clock = 1063 MHz
> Memory Clock = 1675 MHz
> VDDC = 0 mV
> DPM State = 0
> GPU Usage = 14 %
> 
> [ ADL PStates List ]
> 
> State #0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, MemClock = 150 MHz, VID = 0.000 V
> State #1: GPUClock = 1050 MHz, MemClock = 1500 MHz, VID = 0.000 V
> 
> [ GPU PStates List ]
> 
> DPM4: GPUClock = 1064 MHz, VID = 1.28337 V
> DPM5: GPUClock = 1114 MHz, VID = 1.28337 V
> DPM6: GPUClock = 1153 MHz, VID = 1.28337 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1200 MHz, VID = 1.28337 V
> 
> [ ATIDriver Calls ]
> 
> ATIDriver Performance Switching: Not Supported
> 
> ATIDriver MultiVPU: Not Supported


What is that 4.098V VID


----------



## OneB1t

right click right corner


----------



## OneB1t

DPM4: GPUClock = 1064 MHz, VID = 1.28337 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 1114 MHz, VID = 1.28337 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1153 MHz, VID = 1.28337 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1200 MHz, VID = 1.28337 V

you have something there...
Quote:


> What is that 4.098V VID


aida bug

can you upload that bios somewhere? this looks like you messed with DPM levels and its working


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> DPM4: GPUClock = 1064 MHz, VID = 1.28337 V
> DPM5: GPUClock = 1114 MHz, VID = 1.28337 V
> DPM6: GPUClock = 1153 MHz, VID = 1.28337 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1200 MHz, VID = 1.28337 V
> 
> you have something there...
> aida bug
> 
> can you upload that bios somewhere? this looks like you messed with DPM levels and its working


here?

overvolt.zip 100k .zip file


I must have been blind, didn't notice those. So they are correct there? Why are they not working though?


----------



## OneB1t

its working what is exactly your problem?

if you want to set 1200 core as default then change also GPU clock 1

or tell me what you want to achieve


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> its working what is exactly your problem?
> 
> if you want to set 1200 core as default then change also GPU clock 1


Quote:


> BIOS PowerPlay State #0:
> - Level #0: GPUClock = 1050 MHz, MemClock = 1500 MHz, VID = 4.098 V (Boot)
> BIOS PowerPlay State #1:
> - Level #0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, MemClock = 150 MHz, VID = 0.256 V
> - Level #1: GPUClock = 1050 MHz, MemClock = 1500 MHz, VID = 4.098 V
> 
> [ ADL GPU Info ]
> 
> Part Number = 115-671GPI0-100
> BIOS Version = 015.049.000.004
> BIOS Date = 2015/07/18 05:43
> Memory Type = GDDR5
> GPU Clock = 1050 MHz
> Memory Clock = 1500 MHz
> VDDC = 0 mV
> DPM State = 0
> GPU Usage = 15 %
> 
> [ ADL PStates List ]
> 
> State #0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, MemClock = 150 MHz, VID = 0.000 V
> State #1: GPUClock = 1050 MHz, MemClock = 1500 MHz, VID = 0.000 V
> 
> [ GPU PStates List ]
> 
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1050 MHz, VID = 1.28337 V
> 
> [ ATIDriver Calls ]
> 
> ATIDriver Performance Switching: Not Supported
> 
> ATIDriver MultiVPU: Not Supported


I had MSI AB on, reset settings...

So the VID still shows as it should be I think? Atleast it's set to 1300 in the file.
Only thing is, the voltage is still stock even though that shows it at almost 1.3V


----------



## OneB1t

thats maybe because basic voltage for such card can be as high as 1285mV so if you change that to 1300mV its impossible to see change









you need to get your basic vcore with EVV reader then adjust from there

i think its working perfectly


----------



## Stige

ITS NOT WORKIIIING!









So fek this! Wth is EVV reader

But it didn't work with 1250 either. Why doesn't it change my voltageeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## OneB1t

maybe nonreference design?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> 
> 
> plz tell me how I old it wronk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I can hold it right, and overclock it to the .. something!


Try this:
atiflash -i <=this will show you the "position" of your card. If it says 0 then u use 0 in flashing command. If 1 then use 1 etc.

then do
atiflash -p -f 0 name-of-bios.rom

if it showed 5 in "atiflash -i" then do atiflash -p -f 5 name-of-bios.rom
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> edit: new version of reader released it have support for W8100 TDP,TDC and aux voltage settings
> if you have some questions or bugreport send it here / pm / github


let me try it


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Try this:
> atiflash -i <=this will show you the "position" of your card. If it says 0 then u use 0 in flashing command. If 1 then use 1 etc.
> 
> then do
> atiflash -p -f 0 name-of-bios.rom
> 
> if it showed 5 in "atiflash -i" then do atiflash -p -f 5 name-of-bios.rom
> let me try it


If you try to flash invalid number it won't even work.


----------



## OneB1t

its on repository


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> If you try to flash invalid number it won't even work.


Yeah but what I saw is that you did
atiflash -p 0 name-of-bios.rom
and I'm suggesting
atiflash -p -f 0 name-of-bios.rom

Not sure what is the difference tho...


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Yeah but what I saw is that you did
> atiflash -p 0 name-of-bios.rom
> and I'm suggesting
> atiflash -p -f 0 name-of-bios.rom
> 
> Not sure what is the difference tho...


-f = force..

Why suggest something you don't even know what it does?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> -f = force..
> 
> Why suggest something you don't even know what it does?


Because this is what I've been using and this is what "how to" says....









http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=25335363


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Because this is what I've been using and this is what "how to" says....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=25335363


It works without if you flash the BIOS that belongs to the card to it. It's only needed if you want to flash a BIOS from another card.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> edit: new version of reader released it have support for W8100 TDP,TDC and aux voltage settings
> if you have some questions or bugreport send it here / pm / github


Aux seems to work properly:



Good work!


----------



## mus1mus

VCore offset?


----------



## fat4l

one more suggestion.
If you change the voltage in one table, it would be great if it changed the voltage in all of them so you dont need to copy/paste million times


----------



## OneB1t

i know but datagrid implementation in c# makes me cry because there is no easy way to get last edited index


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> 
> 
> plz tell me how I old it wronk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I can hold it right, and overclock it to the .. something!


The display driver can completely override your bios PowerPlay table, if certain tables exist. Uninstall all the crap (Afterburner and all similar software) and clean the display driver with DDU. The flash in one of the bios versions I sent you and reinstall the drivers. If it still doesn´t work, then try following:

- Flash some bios version (ATIFlash)
- Dump the bios in Windows using ATIWinFlash or GPU-Z
- Compare the checksums of the input (flashed) and the readout file

If the checksums don´t match, you´ll know where the problem is. If they do match and you´ve removed all the 3rd party software (Afterburner, etc) and the display drivers (fully), then there might be a configuration issue with your card


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> implemented memory timing editor
> it can have some problems so use with caution (recheck by reloading into hawaiibiosreader again to control values or by hand in hex)
> 
> 
> 
> if someone can help me with identifiing each field it will be nice (ras, cas, etc..)
> maybe this can help little (but maybe its not for GDDR5)


Those timings are certainly not for GDDR5. They appear to be the same as the ones available in RaBit (DDR). None of the newer ATOM related tools support adjusting memory timings, since the memory blocks (profiles for each ASIC and memory type) are selected from the GoldenDB (AMD server). Without the register descriptions (for each ASIC) and ability to monitor EDC, blindly tampering with the timings do more harm than good.


----------



## OneB1t

is it dangerous somehow or just can lead to instability?

about EDC errors i can prolly write some quick&dirty openCL kernel to load GPU memory and intergrated ddr driver to 100%
then check performance if its lower then EDC errors are slowing down whole card


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> since you are posting so much i'd really like to ask you a question then. i did a crappy little video on frame timings. i used different memory timings and overclocks to see what did what to csgo. i consider the game to be very well optimized and i play it a bunch so i like using something i'm familiar with. i noticed that when i went from stock timings with the same core and memory clocks and changed the timings by taking 1250 timings and moving them to every strap higher that i got tighter frame times and less stuttering.
> 
> would corrected errors show up in a test like this? why would tighter timings help in frame latency? why do i see a strap for 2000mhz on the memory in my bios? i guess i'd also like to learn more about powerplay if you know anything about that... does disabling it in afterburner void out any power limit settings?


I know nothing about gaming, since I personally play games maybe once or twice per year









While keeping that in mind:

Have you verified the results by using different, verified (EDC free) timings at the same memory clock?

Use stock, native bios for your card and make the measurements. Then edit the bios in a way that you copy the timings for the next frequency range to previous one (for the frequency which you used in the tests). Does the higher latency make a difference which can be constantly reproduced?

E.G.

Original

1250 = DEADDEAD
1375 = EFBEEFBE

Test

1250 = EFBEEFBE
1375 = EFBEEFBE


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> is it dangerous somehow or just can lead to instability?


It might render the card unbootable, but nothing more. At least I´ve never managed to kill anything.


----------



## OneB1t

thats what i wanted to hear
this is not really about performance anymore.. its just about playing with toys and using their potencial to limits
you can get whole week memory performance tweaks by increasing gpu clock by 10Mhz


----------



## jdorje

Since I've been playing around my valley scores are about 50 points lower. I've tried reverting drivers, going back to beta drivers, disabling igpu, changing bios back to original and back, closing everything in the background...my stock scores won't go over 2600 (maxed at 2848 before) and my overclock scores are all in line with that.

Kombustor might also be affected, but firestrike and heaven are not.

Haven't tried uninstalling afterburner, I guess. I've deleted the profiles many times however.

What gives?


----------



## OneB1t

try DDU


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> try DDU


Ah yes, I left off the list: I ddu uninstalled and reinstalled drivers then did the same for beta drivers. No change.

I did notice if you run valley windowed it gives lower fps. But if you run it full screen and tab out and back in it also gives that same lower fps. That's about a 50 point difference (2%) also.


----------



## OneB1t

maybe cpu overclock? that also have some impact on unigine scores (and pci-e version...)


----------



## cyraxus

Hi guys. i want to edit mu default bios(r9 290x) memory timings to leaked r9 390x bios. i tried hawaibioseditor latest version but it cannot change.After saving bios reopened bios with hweditor and still timings same..


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> maybe cpu overclock? that also have some impact on unigine scores (and pci-e version...)


Ha! Yeah I tried that too and forgot to mention it. I tried raising core from 4.5 to 4.7 ghz - no difference in valley though I did match my all-time best in firestrike. Tried lowering CPU to stock now and it slightly lowered valley score.

Tried bumping voltage...still no change.

I'll play around with aux voltage and look closer at memory timings to see if it's something in my memory I've messed up. Could I have screwed up my memory cooling when I took the card apart? I've been assuming it was something to do with the bios flash (even after reverting to the stock bios), but I think there's no reason to believe that now.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> its on repository


So how can we use this to just copy the timings from one strap to another? That's what the masses really want!

EDIT:

A tag-on question: how do you flash in windows without a reboot? I tried winatiflash (https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2531/atiflash-2-71/) but it took ~2 minutes before failing, claimed to write 7400/40000 bytes, and presumably left the card bricked-ish. Returning to the dos flash fixed it easily enough though.


----------



## navjack27

okay to do memory timing mods

watch my video: words can only help so much sometimes.

its uploading and processing, i linked it early so i won't forget.

EDIT: i might of selected the wrong mhz in the video but its just to show the process really, not for you to copy exactly what i did. when i do this i also uninstall afterburner after resetting the overclock to stock in AB and then in crimson and verify in gpu-z that its stock. then i flash the bios after a reboot. then i reboot and uninstall the drivers with add/remove programs. then i go into the registry and clean out the known places AMD or ATI TECHNOLOGIES stuff is... then i install 15.11.1 or whatever is the latest catalyst beta and reboot then install crimson over it and reboot again... but i don't always re-install drivers if the only thing i change is a memory timing, also i don't mess with this anymore i leave mine stock or just shifted timings until we have a way to verify memory errors correctly. a couple more points in a benchmark isn't worth any instability when i game (even tho i don't have any at the moment ya never know when the memory controller is going to get fed up with correcting errors)


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> okay to do memory timing mods
> 
> watch my video: words can only help so much sometimes.
> 
> its uploading and processing, i linked it early so i won't forget.
> 
> EDIT: i might of selected the wrong mhz in the video but its just to show the process really, not for you to copy exactly what i did. when i do this i also uninstall afterburner after resetting the overclock to stock in AB and then in crimson and verify in gpu-z that its stock. then i flash the bios after a reboot. then i reboot and uninstall the drivers with add/remove programs. then i go into the registry and clean out the known places AMD or ATI TECHNOLOGIES stuff is... then i install 15.11.1 or whatever is the latest catalyst beta and reboot then install crimson over it and reboot again... but i don't always re-install drivers if the only thing i change is a memory timing, also i don't mess with this anymore i leave mine stock or just shifted timings until we have a way to verify memory errors correctly. a couple more points in a benchmark isn't worth any instability when i game (even tho i don't have any at the moment ya never know when the memory controller is going to get fed up with correcting errors)


Okay done. +35 or so (1.3%) on Valley from that.

I think you forgot to link us the color mapping though: https://www.dropbox.com/s/vu3mayj2yd6xa9y/color_map.cmap?dl=0

I bumped the 1500 strap up to 1625 and 1750. Is that 1500 strap the one from 1501-1625? Or the sub-1500 one? Anyway I think I only bumped it by one strap level.

Which strap should I use? Should I just keep going until I get measurable instability? When I do get instability from lower memory timings is that fixed by lowering memory clock or by lowering core? You'd think memory clock, except that I got a little artifact during the stress test (maybe, not certain) that would have been the same type usually caused by too high core clock. Or maybe I imagined it and can't reproduce it now.

Edit: copied the ones from 1001-1125 up across everything. Massive performance improvement, a bit over 3%. No sign of instability. So how far do i go???


----------



## navjack27

Apply and test and apply and test. Get data and conclude on your own. If it's unstable on a benchmark but stable in your games of choice, maybe still go with it


----------



## cyraxus

Thank u so much for video


----------



## navjack27

No prob man.glad to inform


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Apply and test and apply and test. Get data and conclude on your own. If it's unstable on a benchmark but stable in your games of choice, maybe still go with it


Fair enough. The 1001+ strap turned out to be slightly unstable, though I may give it another look with reduced mem clock. The 1126+ strap yields a 2.2% improvement over the standard strapping. Only tested in valley so far though.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10131521


----------



## navjack27

thats impressive as hell. maybe i'll try a lower timing too


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Fair enough. The 1001+ strap turned out to be slightly unstable, though I may give it another look with reduced mem clock. The 1126+ strap yields a 2.2% improvement over the standard strapping. Only tested in valley so far though.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10131521


Well I can tell you that you should aim for the max MHz and then use te tightest strap you can and it will get you the best boost in performance.
Test your max mem OC first









Regarding strap timings, 1500 strap timings is the one from 1376-1500.


----------



## mus1mus

Isn't that supposedly 1500-1624?

Edit, you actually right. My bad.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Isn't that supposedly 1500-1624?


nope. 1500 is being the last "number" in 1376-1500 strap.

- 150-400MHz
- 401-800MHz
- 801-900MHz
- 901-1000MHz
- 1001-1125MHz
- 1126-1250MHz
- 1251-1375MHz
*- 1376-1500MHz*
*- 1501-1625MHz*
- 1626-1750MHz


----------



## mus1mus

Where are you on the planned upgrade btw?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you on the planned upgrade btw?


At the moment nowhere








Selling my ares 3 but it's a bit pricey so I will have to wait for a buyer.
On the other side I still think it's a great card(better than 295X2!) and delivers the performance so ....only the time shows what will happen


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> At the moment nowhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selling my ares 3 but it's a bit pricey so I will have to wait for a buyer.
> On the other side I still think it's a great card(better than 295X2!) and delivers the performance so ....only the time shows what will happen


It is a great card and helluva clocker. But in current situation, people might shy away from that due to available option. But who knows. Maybe one day, an interested soul will chime in.









I'll keep it if I were you. More so, if you games support XFire.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It is a great card and helluva clocker. But in current situation, people might shy away from that due to available option. But who knows. Maybe one day, an interested soul will chime in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep it if I were you. More so, if you games support XFire.


You are right








What I'm hoping for is some nice driver support from AMD(finally!). Raw power of 290X is very big....it's just drivers that are making it not using it's full potential.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Well I can tell you that you should aim for the max MHz and then use te tightest strap you can and it will get you the best boost in performance.
> Test your max mem OC first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding strap timings, 1500 strap timings is the one from 1376-1500.


Yeah I've got 1725 as my ~max memory, but maybe I can tighten that up a bit. Memory OC seems tricky because the result of going too high is a drop in performance, not objective instability. I was thinking one lower strap might be better if it involves dropping memory by a very small amount, but that's probably an unlikely scenario.

What I'd like to see is a tab on the hawaii bios reader that has the hex strings for each strap, where you could just copy paste them, or even dropdown menus to choose between them or choose between known straps. This would probably be separate from the tab that (attempts to) allow editing of each timing individually. I guess I should put my money where my mouth is and take a look at the code directly.

In the meantime, thanks for the help everyone. And anyone trying to duplicate memory strap editing take a look at that youtube video and download hex workshop and the color mapping for it that I linked above.


----------



## jdorje

Uh so strange thing. I can now run higher memory clock than before - 1775, which used to artifact badly, no longer does so.

Things I have changed:

* Memory straps (I think the 1250- one is the one I'm using, and I'm pretty sure it's changed for the 1775 clock as well). You wouldn't think a lower strap would raise stability though.

* Changed all my pstates in bios to give them custom VID. Did I somehow increase the voltage for my memory? There were 6 tables changed after all.

* Changed...fan curve?

One thing I can't get out of my head is that something I did changed the base clock, so that by bumping memory to 1775 I'm only getting it back to where it was before.

Now, it does still seem as though 1775 is not stable - performance is lower than 1750. But 1750 performance used to be lower than 1725, and it isn't anymore. So somehow I've gotten another 25ish mhz on the memory clock.


----------



## mus1mus

I have seen some BIOS gimping from some Manufacturers. They seem to lock memory overclocking for some reason.

Some of those bios have been intentionally gimped not to allow a memory clock past a certain value.

i.e.

Certain Gigabyte and Sapphire 290/X bioses did not let me past 1625MHz. But after BIOS editting, I was able to go 1675.









Just a single HEX value to guarantee display corruption is all it takes.


----------



## gupsterg

Been a while since checked this thread, was happily surprised by all the new posts and interest still in topic, took a while to get through reading it all.

@jdorje you'll see in post 1 section "What I've achieved as a performance boost via bios mods", as you're probably aware the memory timings doesn't yield anywhere near a performance boost as clock increases but 1-3% gain FOC isn't bad. In limited tests I did, I noted clock for clock my 290X is beating a 390X with the mem mod. Also under heading "What I've achieved manually setting VID per DPM state vs EVV" now this I think is a great plus to do once you set a higher clocks for states.

@navjack27 I noted a post by you regarding memory modding where you've expressed "words can only help so much sometimes" and other members require further info to do memory mod. I will try to improve section "Memory Timings Modding", I will add your video to that section as well if you have no objections?

@OneB1t I noted you were looking for the voltage limit, I tried the same method as yourself and found no hex value. Vaguely before Christmas I thought I read something that may help with that but evades me now, I will try to find time to get back to viewing bios.

Also I recall you posting about memory voltage, I have seen references to it in FirmwareInfo table, extract from 290X rom

005c: USHORT usBootUpMVDDCVoltage = 0x05dc (1500)

Link to my pastebin

And in Fury rom we see:-

005c: USHORT usBootUpMVDDCVoltage = 0x0514 (1300)

Link to my pastebin

Now you may recall The Stilt stated it can't be adjusted on most hawaii cards Link:- http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=5120403#post5120403

I was hoping to get @buildzoid to test a custom rom with upped MVDDC on his modern art 290X and measure with DMM


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This test has not occurred, I may PM him to see if he is able to.

Nice to see you've added AUX voltage / VDDCI in HawaiiReader.


----------



## navjack27

You have my permission to use my video. ^_^


----------



## LanSS

Hello! I have a video card XFX R9 290. Often a black screen. I beg you to edit the BIOS for me. Sorry for my english, I'm from Ukraine.
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/166698/xfx-r9290-4096-140604.html


----------



## Synntx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> You have my permission to use my video. ^_^


Such a sexy voice


----------



## navjack27

mmmmmm das rite


----------



## jdorje

Why does voltage only go down to 900 mV at idle? What if it were set lower?


----------



## The Stilt

There is a separate ULV power state below that.


----------



## jdorje

Sigh...it never ends.

So now I'm not flashing bios all the time I bumped back to 4.6 ghz. Almost at 11k firestrikeon my 1090/1140 390 overclock.

One thing people might be interested in: When I extracted my VIDs via aida a couple days ago, my default came out as 1228 mV. But when I used that it seemed way more than necessary so I dropped it massively. On the stock voltage I had a 1090 overclock. After sufficient stress testing and raising voltage to keep that 1090 stable I'm back up to...1225 mV. So I guess it was accurate.

And now a problem: although I am seemingly stable in everything else, kombustor crashes on startup. I've never once seen artifacting or any issues in this stress test, but now it won't run. I have clock at 1090 but dropping it way down changes nothing. I have vram at 1740 but dropping it way down does nothing. And I have 1101-1225 ram timing straps carried upward but dropping ram down to 1000 does nothing. Meanwhile, every other program works perfectly. But I feel sure it has something to do with the memory strap changes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> There is a separate ULV power state below that.


Interesting. Hwinfo never shows me going below 900 though. I bet 900 mV would run a pretty high clock...


----------



## OneB1t

new version of hawaiireader released

i fixed problem with memorytimings saving
please retest and report









if you can have 1090mhz stable @1225mV its pretty good piece

my card is like 1330mV to get 1100mhz :-/ with default vcore of 1.25V


----------



## mus1mus

Hey buddy, just noticed the new revision.

Just one thing. Some ROMs have 2 memory strapping sets. Primary and secondary.


----------



## OneB1t

ok support for 2 strap sets maybe later...

(is there simple way to find second strap?)


----------



## mus1mus

It right at the tail of the first set.


----------



## OneB1t

just continues?


----------



## mus1mus

yep

this is an unaltered string from a rom showing the last strap of the primary and the start of the secondary.









98 AB 02 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 31 62 7C 47 80 55 11 11 30 A7 1A 07 00 4C 06 01 22 22 9D 08 6C 0F 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 19 12 2F 36 71 28 31 15 20 4E 00 02 99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 60 88 11 07 C0 54 0A 06 0F 09 91 00 00 20 41 00 22 AA 1C 08 15 00 14 20 9A 88 40 A1 00 00 07 C0 03 01 05 07 09 0A 10 0C

rewritten:

Last of the primarty
98 AB 02 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 31 62 7C 47 80 55 11 11 30 A7 1A 07 00 4C 06 01 22 22 9D 08 6C 0F 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 19 12 2F 36 71 28 31 15

Start of the 2nd
20 4E 00 02 99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 60 88 11 07 C0 54 0A 06 0F 09 91 00 00 20 41 00 22 AA 1C 08 15 00 14 20 9A 88 40 A1 00 00 07 C0 03 01 05 07 09 0A 10 0C


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> yep
> 
> this is an unaltered string from a rom showing the last strap of the primary and the start of the secondary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 98 AB 02 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 31 62 7C 47 80 55 11 11 30 A7 1A 07 00 4C 06 01 22 22 9D 08 6C 0F 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 19 12 2F 36 71 28 31 15 20 4E 00 02 99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 60 88 11 07 C0 54 0A 06 0F 09 91 00 00 20 41 00 22 AA 1C 08 15 00 14 20 9A 88 40 A1 00 00 07 C0 03 01 05 07 09 0A 10 0C
> 
> rewritten:
> 
> Last of the primarty
> 98 AB 02 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 31 62 7C 47 80 55 11 11 30 A7 1A 07 00 4C 06 01 22 22 9D 08 6C 0F 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 19 12 2F 36 71 28 31 15
> 
> Start of the 2nd
> 20 4E 00 02 99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 60 88 11 07 C0 54 0A 06 0F 09 91 00 00 20 41 00 22 AA 1C 08 15 00 14 20 9A 88 40 A1 00 00 07 C0 03 01 05 07 09 0A 10 0C


How did you figured they're primary & secondary timings? I can only see they are two timings (1750MHz & 200MHz straps) for two different memory ICs respectively, e.g. Hynix & Elpida.

*Edit:* Nevermind. I understand what you're talking about.

@OneB1t, can you grab & display list of memory from the ROM, e.g. HYNIX H5GQ2H24AFR, ELPIDA EDW2032BBBG_DEBUG2? If I were you I would do this because this way I know how many supported memory & also which strap sets belong to which memory ICs. Then I just read the 4th hex whether 00 or 01 or 02 to determine when the next strap sets start.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> 
> 
> ok support for 2 strap sets maybe later...
> 
> (is there simple way to find second strap?)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It right at the tail of the first set.


Yeah but some bios have support up to 2000MHz strap I believe while usually it is 1750MHz only. The second set of ram is right behind the first one but given the fact that some roms have support up to 2000MHz, I'm not sure if it doesn't affect adresses.

As far as I remember, @gupsterg pointed it out(2000MHz strap).

EDIT://
@navjack27 has 2000MHz strap in his bios.


----------



## gupsterg

Indeed fat4l, so far only the 390/X roms have that straps. I'm pretty sure mus1mus is defo aware of that and I would think oneb1t may have seen that as he has used 390/X roms.

The stock 390/X roms I viewed also have mucked up strap sequencing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 290/X and 295X2 only have 10 straps.
> 
> 400MHz, 800MHz, 900MHz, 1000MHz, 1125MHz, 1250MHz, 1375MHz,1500MHz, 1625MHz, 1750MHz
> 
> Each time you go past a frequency/strap end marker next strap timings are applied ie 401MHz uses 800MHz timings
> 
> The 390X rom have 12 straps, rather than go in sequence they go like this.
> 
> 400MHz, 800MHz, 900MHz, 1000MHz,1125MHz, 1250MHz, 1375MHz, 1731MHz, 1500MHz, 1625MHz, 1750MHz, 2000MHz


Due to my hawaii card being a custom pcb I have not tried any 390/X roms on it to see what timings say a frequency of 1376Mhz would use ie the ones out of the 1731 or 1500.

I may when time permits mod my own 290X rom to have out of sequence / overlapping timings straps to see what happens.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> if you can have 1090mhz stable @1225mV its pretty good piece
> 
> my card is like 1330mV to get 1100mhz :-/ with default vcore of 1.25V


GPU-z claims its asic quality (dumbest name ever) is 74.5%. Stock voltage is 1.225 and it'll go up to 1090 stable on that.

But scaling is still crap. I got 11.5k firestrike score with my 4690k, which lead me to wonder what the highest firestrike score for my hardware was. It's 11719. Kinda shocking that's the highest, and it's done on only 4.6 ghz too while I can pass the physics test on 4.8 (barely, lol). But he (ObamaCare-3, someone on this forum?) has a beastly graphics score of 14703 on 1200 mhz. I can pass firestrike at 1175 mhz (not actually stable, but passes), scoring 14178; I passed once at 1180. Still a ways to go and despite my memory mods and faster memory speed (1740) I think he'll still have me beat at 1200. But probably the graphics score can make up for it.

But pushing it is hard. I'm running into the power limit of the card even with the raised limits suggested in the OP. At 1325 mV I can pass 1175 mhz firestrike. At 1350 mV maybe I can do better but I'd have to raise power limits. Temperatures are no issue for firestrike, so that part isnt a problem. And I'm not sure what the voltage or power limits of the card are so I'm hesitant to push.

It's so close though! Just another 20 mhz!

Maybe I need another way to tweak some more performance besides just upping core.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> GPU-z claims its asic quality (dumbest name ever) is 74.5%. Stock voltage is 1.225 and it'll go up to 1090 stable on that.
> 
> But scaling is still crap. I got 11.5k firestrike score with my 4690k, which lead me to wonder what the highest firestrike score for my hardware was. It's 11719. Kinda shocking that's the highest, and it's done on only 4.6 ghz too while I can pass the physics test on 4.8 (barely, lol). But he (ObamaCare-3, someone on this forum?) has a beastly graphics score of 14703 on 1200 mhz. I can pass firestrike at 1175 mhz (not actually stable, but passes), scoring 14178; I passed once at 1180. Still a ways to go and despite my memory mods and faster memory speed (1740) I think he'll still have me beat at 1200. But probably the graphics score can make up for it.
> 
> But pushing it is hard. I'm running into the power limit of the card even with the raised limits suggested in the OP. At 1325 mV I can pass 1175 mhz firestrike. At 1350 mV maybe I can do better but I'd have to raise power limits. Temperatures are no issue for firestrike, so that part isnt a problem. And I'm not sure what the voltage or power limits of the card are so I'm hesitant to push.
> 
> It's so close though! Just another 20 mhz!
> 
> Maybe I need another way to tweak some more performance besides just upping core.


From my testing, scaling past ~1100MHz is a bit crappy...

My gpu1 needs about 1.2v DPM7 for 1100MHz. For 1200MHz it needs about 1.35V DPM7. Actual average volts are much lower than 1.35V so nothing to worry about...









Regarding FS scores, you hould only look at graphics scores.
I could get 15000+ points with 1250/1700MHz and 1500 strap timings. No driver settings changed.
However I still believe FS eXtreme is much better for testing. 1080p is just not nuff to stress todays cards...


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> From my testing, scaling past ~1100MHz is a bit crappy...
> 
> My gpu1 needs about 1.2v DPM7 for 1100MHz. For 1200MHz it needs about 1.35V DPM7. Actual average volts are much lower than 1.35V so nothing to worry about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding FS scores, you hould only look at graphics scores.
> I could get 15000+ points with 1250/1700MHz and 1500 strap timings. No driver settings changed.
> However I still believe FS eXtreme is much better for testing. 1080p is just not nuff to stress todays cards...












Scaling is quadratic as far as I can see, but the curve is so gentle it is close to linear. I gain 50 mhz by going from 1225 mV to 1325 mV; I lose 55 mhz by dropping to 1125 mV (1035->1090->1140). Scaling is just bad. 1035 mhz at 1.125V is really tempting, and I haven't even tested out lower voltages yet.

Past 1100 mhz though power consumption becomes really problematic. So in that sense higher clocks are hard.

I know the graphics score is the only one relevant to the GPU overclock. By bumping my CPU overclock though and limiting the competition to just the 4690k with a single 390 I can make it a fair matchup. Firestrike extreme has this broken-looking score that's pretty definitely unbeatable. I think every other 4690k+390 score in all three tests is beatable though.

Interestingly firestrike seems like the most stressful engine. I artifact in it way more than in any game or other stress test. Haven't tested if this applies to extreme/ultra also. I used to dislike this test because, as you say, the final score is very CPU dependent and you have to look at the graphics score to compare GPU. And also because it takes forever to run. But I guess I'll be using it more now.

If I bump my OC too far I get black screening. I think/assume this is from lack of power. For instance at 1325 mV and 1150 mhz with 312W power limit (220+50%) I can run firestrike fine. At 1180 it will run with artifacts but occasionally cut out (with a massive score penalty). And a 312W limit is already higher than the official limitation of the pci-e slot (one 6 and one 8-pin). I pushed further by copying the sapphire bios limits from the OP and then adding +50% on that, but it doesn't give much added room. The extra power for every bit of extra core clock is just too big.


----------



## dreadkopp

hi guys

i hope you can help me.

All i want to do is to change the device id of a msi r9 390 8GB Gaming to the ID of a r9 290x.

To do that i opened the bios in a hex editor and changed 67b1 to 67b0 (appeared two times)

Hawaiireader recognizes the changed DeviceID

atiflash also says: old deviceID 67b1, new deviceid: 67b0

after flashing (just writes/verifies 200000 Bytes, not 400000 ?) and reboot gpu-z and atiflash recognize the card as 390 not 290x.

different clock rates (when using original 290x bios from techpowerup) are set, so i guess flashing was successful.

How can it be done? Or is the device ID hard soldered to the pcb like on nvidia cards?

Cheers!


----------



## OneB1t

whats your card base vcore?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Interestingly firestrike seems like the most stressful engine. I artifact in it way more than in any game or other stress test.


I'd concur that I find 3dMark as the most sensitive to an OC, I use GT1 test. Next I'll run Heaven, then Crysis 2 Downtown level. Just when alien firefight starts I'll see artifacts (I use the Adrenaline util).

IIRC once OC has passed those 3 tests (they are run looped for say 15-30mins each) I've not had an issue. I've even done like 24-48hr [email protected] GPU runs on my 1100/1525 ROM highlighted in OP.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> whats your card base vcore?


The original adaptive was 1228 as read by aida64.

I have the pstates modified so that state 7 is 1225 now.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10158032?

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5471350/fs/7114496/fs/7114081

I passed firestrike 48 points short of the maximum for my hardware with this same custom bios. Voltage offset is +69 mV, which would be 1294 if it actually adds the way you'd think. With 1185 clock it passes with some artifacting and probably a bit of a performance reduction.

In the custom bios I'm using the 1250 mhz vram strap with my 1740 vram speed. I did load and save it with your reader from yesterday; this didn't corrupt the memory straps in any way did it? Regardless it works the same (aka great) at 1225 mV and 1090 mhz.

In the same bios I have 238 for the power limit. +50% in afterburner pushes that up to a theoretical 357. It's an 8-pin and 6-pin card which is a theoretical limit of 300 watts, so I'm uncomfortable pushing it higher. Or should I be uncomfortable even pushing it as high as it is?

If I push voltage any higher, then there is power throttling from that 357 limit. Even in the test as it is I max at 307+29 watts on the core and vram power in (per hwinfo). It's a careful balancing act of voltage versus clock as increasing either one will greatly raise power draw, and increasing clock too much without power gives artfacting or failure.

As you can see I beat his graphics score and crushed his CPU score, but the combined score he annihilates me. Strange!

Temperatures in 3dmark are extremely low, almost worrisomely low except that the graphics scores are in line with what they should be. The above run maxed at 72C core and (even more amazingly) 81C VRM. THis is with the stock XFX cooler with slight mods (replaced the VRM thermal pads and redid the core TIM). But I have afterburner set so the fan runs 100% all the time and 3dmark has length downtime during loading screens when the heat dissipates.

Unrelated to bios modding, but my 48x cpu multiplier isn't stable; it's got just enough voltage to pass the physics test. However the 4.6 in the third comparison entry is stable and hardly differs except for the physics score.

It's a bit of an artificial problem because my clocks are 30-50 mhz higher than what would actually be game stable for that voltage. This in turn increases the power use so heavily that voltage has to be dropped to compensate.

Edit: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tdqjx4cxqaqjj29/AADExR9yNf2nU_KILOaXf4aGa?dl=0 <-- current bios is here.


----------



## navjack27

i'd talk about my high score http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7017421 with just timing mods and +125mv offset on the core voltage but i still need to re-test this.

i guess most of you talking of modding your bios voltage stuff are on 290x?


----------



## OneB1t

16k graphic score is fury x range right?


----------



## pillowsack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> i'd talk about my high score http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7017421 with just timing mods and +125mv offset on the core voltage but i still need to re-test this.
> 
> i guess most of you talking of modding your bios voltage stuff are on 290x?


Hey, So I just edited my ram timings for the card. Did you raise your voltage? If so, that one seems like a real challenge.

Help









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> 16k graphic score is fury x range right?


Seems about right, my dual 7950's did 15000 ish


----------



## navjack27

as far as i remember when i tested that (which was the debunking test of my win7 test before i installed 10 which everyone called me out on) i had 1175mhz core clock with +125mv in.... iTurbo maybe i used... no aux voltage adjustment. 1625mhz memory as for whatever reason 1750mhz had slight artifacts. i just did a clean driver install and had my bios modded so every timing higher then 1250 had the same timing up to 1750 but not 2000. high performance textures, 5 flip queue... but i want to test without changing the flip queue cuz with some prelim testing i did messing with that setting default (3) gives a higher frame rate then 5, so i think the drivers do something funky with frame pacing and present intervals on single card set ups with crimson. and NO i didn't touch the tess settings, its set to application.

i just gotta get in the mood to get back to testing this AGAIN for the new driver release to see whats up wif em.

EDIT: to clarify, no i don't touch power limit or voltage in bios anymore. only thing i change is the timings with a hex editor and that is it. i use afterburner most of the time for fans and clocks n such. 1100/1750 or 1100/1650 clocks 24/7 without voltage adjustment. when i bench i use iTurbo plus afterburner. i'll like do something like set the clock in afterburner so i can disable the powerplay limiting crap, by setting it to like 1mhz above the core clock just to it does it. then i use iTurbo to set it to 1175/1750 with a +125mv core voltage. then i close iTurbo and open up afterburner again... its been a while since i did that.. its something like that just so i can get the higher voltage but use afterburner to set it again so it locks at 1175 core while keeping the voltage from i Turbo

EDIT AGAIN, oh yeah and i did test the FF F1 timing mod thingy. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7016767 it is faster, i did post these before, but its worth showing again.


----------



## Synntx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> i'd talk about my high score http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7017421 with just timing mods and +125mv offset on the core voltage but i still need to re-test this.
> 
> i guess most of you talking of modding your bios voltage stuff are on 290x?


@navjack27 What kinda temps you hitting? Is that air cooling!? Thats one hell of an impressive graphics score. I had a Sapphire 390x that I managed to break 15k on with some change, but that's it. I took it back as it didn't have a backplate which was really disappointing to me. Microcenter wasnt sure if it did and wouldnt let me open the box unless i bought it. I just ordered a new Sapphire Nitro and will be returning my MSI 390x because its a terrible overclocker and runs hot as hell. I should've stuck with that first Sapphire card, oh well.

But seriously though, I'm flabbergasted that you hit such a high graphics score with mere timing and voltage adjustment. I can't get anywhere near that.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synntx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> i'd talk about my high score http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7017421 with just timing mods and +125mv offset on the core voltage but i still need to re-test this.
> 
> i guess most of you talking of modding your bios voltage stuff are on 290x?
> 
> 
> 
> @navjack27 What kinda temps you hitting? Is that air cooling!? Thats one hell of an impressive graphics score. I had a Sapphire 390x that I managed to break 15k on with some change, but that's it. I took it back as it didn't have a backplate which was really disappointing to me. Microcenter wasnt sure if it did and wouldnt let me open the box unless i bought it. I just ordered a new Sapphire Nitro and will be returning my MSI 390x because its a terrible overclocker and runs hot as hell. I should've stuck with that first Sapphire card, oh well.
> 
> But seriously though, I'm flabbergasted that you hit such a high graphics score with mere timing and voltage adjustment. I can't get anywhere near that.
Click to expand...

You have MSI 390X too, so you should be able to replicate the result by doing the same memory timing mod. At worst the difference would be just a couple of FPS anyway.


----------



## Synntx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You have MSI 390X too, so you should be able to replicate the result by doing the same memory timing mod. At worst the difference would be just a couple of FPS anyway.


My particular card is terrible. I'll run 10 benches in a row at a given clock speed just fine. Then 30 minuted into a gaming session i get a total PC lockup without warning. So I'll go back and retest the clocks, only to discover wildly different results. Sapphire just seems to do it better than the rest. Plus it's 8+8 and not 8+6 like the rest


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synntx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You have MSI 390X too, so you should be able to replicate the result by doing the same memory timing mod. At worst the difference would be just a couple of FPS anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> My particular card is terrible. I'll run 10 benches in a row at a given clock speed just fine. Then 30 minuted into a gaming session i get a total PC lockup without warning. So I'll go back and retest the clocks, only to discover wildly different results. Sapphire just seems to do it better than the rest. Plus it's 8+8 and not 8+6 like the rest
Click to expand...

Yeah, some cards just can not running stable when gaming while overclock. What is the best score you get with MSI at 1175/1750 clocks with 1250 memory timings?


----------



## Synntx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yeah, some cards just can not running stable when gaming while overclock. What is the best score you get with MSI at 1175/1750 clocks with 1250 memory timings?


About 14500, if i can manage to get through the bench keeping below 75...


----------



## Stige

IT WORKS! IT BLOODY WORKS! THIS IS A MIRACLE WOHOOOO!!!

God bless these new drivers, or whatever the **** did it, but the BIOS mods work now!!!!


----------



## dreadkopp

sorry for double posting but maybe my last post got lost since it took some time to be verified:

is it possible to change the deviceID of a 390 (67b1) ?

had no luck with neither editing the original bios in hex nor with flashing a 290x's bios


----------



## jdorje

What's a device id and why would you want to change it?


----------



## dreadkopp

i want the 390 (deviceID 0x67b1) to appear as a 290x (deviceID 0x67b0)

reason behind it is to run the card in a Mac Pro (which drivers support the 290x but not the 390 ... one can edit the drivers manually by adding the 390s deviceID to it and it works flawlessly but those changes would be gone with every update leaving one with a black screen)


----------



## fat4l

So I tried 55/51 mod. I got black-outs.

I think I will stick with everything as it is for now









New crimson 16.1 drivers decreased my 3Dmark skore a bit.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadkopp*
> 
> i want the 390 (deviceID 0x67b1) to appear as a 290x (deviceID 0x67b0)
> 
> reason behind it is to run the card in a Mac Pro (which drivers support the 290x but not the 390 ... one can edit the drivers manually by adding the 390s deviceID to it and it works flawlessly but those changes would be gone with every update leaving one with a black screen)


Hm. Open the rom and look for 67b1?


----------



## dreadkopp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Hm. Open the rom and look for 67b1?


thats what i did.. and changed it to 67b0 ... still card is recognized as 67b1... strangly it works in OS X when flashing 290x bios on it but is unstable @load (clock rates are lower than 390... maybe missing power states?)


----------



## OneB1t

changing device id is not possible :/
290 have lower aux

btw: is it recognized as 290X?


----------



## kizwan

So far the only time I saw successful device ID changed is when the card is unlockable, e.g. 290 unlocked to 290X.


----------



## dreadkopp

a pitty.

for my case the 290x bios is working since os x seem to have a closer look at the gpus bios (?)

problem is it's crashing at load.

what i tried:

set the power and clock rates according to the 390s bios -> black screen after boot

-"- + set memory timings according to the 390s bios -> screen not shown as it supposed to be.

i somehow need to find a way to merge both bios... is that possible?


----------



## navjack27

its been a while since i did osx86 crap. something something ktext
Quote:


> Since Apple doesn't provide any compatible framebuffers for Tonga/Hawaii cards, we'd all have to fall back to the generic RadeonFramebuffer, no matter which specfic model one has (usually no problem).


Quote:


> Asus has a GTX 750 Ti card with a VGA port on it(!!) which is not a Reference Design layout. Those people who bought the card have to flash with a modified VBIOS to get it to work, even the HDMI connection. So, stick with a Reference Design graphic card.


tonymac has some stuff about it here

and in this thread too


----------



## The Stilt

I think the EDC monitoring is going to happen










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## matty50racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I think the EDC monitoring is going to happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You're the man Stilt, I Hope it does! I have always lowered my bench stable memory clocks a bit for gaming to ensure full stability, it will be much better to positively know those clocks are stable and not just being fixed by ECC.

Will this work on all GCN cards or just Hawaii?


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadkopp*
> 
> a pitty.
> 
> for my case the 290x bios is working since os x seem to have a closer look at the gpus bios (?)
> 
> problem is it's crashing at load.
> 
> what i tried:
> 
> set the power and clock rates according to the 390s bios -> black screen after boot
> 
> -"- + set memory timings according to the 390s bios -> screen not shown as it supposed to be.
> 
> i somehow need to find a way to merge both bios... is that possible?


Solution: Stop using crap from Apple...


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty50racer*
> 
> You're the man Stilt, I Hope it does! I have always lowered my bench stable memory clocks a bit for gaming to ensure full stability, it will be much better to positively know those clocks are stable and not just being fixed by ECC.
> 
> Will this work on all GCN cards or just Hawaii?


It should work on all GCN cards, but I´m not going to support all of them. Different cards have different amount of memory controllers, so supporting all of them would require plenty of work. Hawaii has 8 memory controllers, with two channels each. Each channel has read and write EDC monitoring. So on Hawaii alone I need to implement 32 different registers


----------



## matty50racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> It should work on all GCN cards, but I´m not going to support all of them. Different cards have different amount of memory controllers, so supporting all of them would require plenty of work. Hawaii has 8 memory controllers, with two channels each. Each channel has read and write EDC monitoring. So on Hawaii alone I need to implement 32 different registers


Thanks Stilt! I understand it is a lot of work, and much appreciated!









I can imagine this will also make pinpointing instability to the memory or core much easier.


----------



## pillowsack

I finally broke the god damn 15K mark on my GPU.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10186302?

I had my waterblock mounted wrong, which was also leading to my black screen crashes. I feel stupid, yet happy. I can proceed with my overclocking finally....

12391 with AMD Radeon R9 390X(1x) and Intel Core i5-4690K

Graphics Score 15293









EDIT:

Does the VDDI voltage really help you fellows on your RAM overclocks? I have mine flashed to 1.025V now. My XFX did 1.05V stock and that thing had no problem doing memory at 1750...

P.S. I love you stilt


----------



## jdorje

Aux voltage does nothing for me either core or memory.

Vddi is vram voltage? You can up that in bios? I gotta go back and reread the op I guess.


----------



## fat4l

VDDCI / AUX voltage is memory controller voltage.
It may help or may not. You have to try for yourself


----------



## jdorje

Hmmm.

I thought aux voltage was system agent voltage, different from memory agent voltage.

In hwinfo there is a memory voltage listed. It's always exactly 1.039v, which is very suspicious. It didn't change if I change aux voltage.

Or is my voltage just locked?


----------



## The Stilt

VDDCI ("AUX") is the RAM PHY / MC supply voltage. In most cases it is adjusted dynamically, depending on the memory clock. On Bonaire / Tobago ASICs for example VDDCI is 0.8V @ 150MHz MCLK and 0.9V @ 1500MHz MCLK. In Fiji VDDCI no longer exists in the same way as previously









Memory on Hawaii based cards runs at their default rated voltage, which is 1.5V. The memory voltage is not adjustable on cards which follow or mimic the reference design. On MSI Lightning cards it is adjustable (IIRC).


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> In most cases it is adjusted dynamically, depending on the memory clock.


On the Tri-X 290 (ref.pcb) Asus DCUII 290X (custom pcb) and Vapor-X 290X (custom pcb) regardless of memory clock ie if its at DPM 0 (150Mhz) or higher states never seen VDDCI adjust dynamically, always a flat 1.000v.

So what would the cases be when this would dynamically adjust?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Memory on Hawaii based cards runs at their default rated voltage, which is 1.5V. The memory voltage is not adjustable on cards which follow or mimic the reference design. On MSI Lightning cards it is adjustable (IIRC).


What purpose does the hex value / reference to MVDD in FirmwareInfo table serve?


----------



## Stige

VDDCI does help a little bit with memory clocks, atleast it does for me. My VDDCI sits at 1.078V on GPU-Z, stock is 1.000V.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> On the Tri-X 290 (ref.pcb) Asus DCUII 290X (custom pcb) and Vapor-X 290X (custom pcb) regardless of memory clock ie if its at DPM 0 (150Mhz) or higher states never seen VDDCI adjust dynamically, always a flat 1.000v.
> 
> So what would the cases be when this would dynamically adjust?
> What purpose does the hex value / reference to MVDD in FirmwareInfo table serve?


Yeah, Hawaii is supposed to use dynamic VDDCI but for some reason it is always set to 1.0V. Have no idea why :rolleyes

FirmwareInfo holds no real functionality, it is just for reference (driver).


----------



## The Stilt

If there are no problems, EDC reading will be available in GPU-Z for all GCN cards


----------



## OneB1t

also AUX voltage is 1050mV on 390X and 1000mV on 290X so there must be some advantage of having higher voltage









(can it have impact on more stable displayport for example?)


----------



## The Stilt

IIRC the display interface operates at significantly higher voltages, 2.5V or so.


----------



## OneB1t

i seen that there is second voltage regulator on hawaii cards uPI uP6266 and it have rather high voltage 3.84V whats that good for?


----------



## fat4l

The Stilt.
I have a question regarding 295x2 cards.
Is this correct:
They use low leakage chips=low asic quality
Low leakage = higher Volts.
Low leakage = lower temps.
Low leakage = better efficiency.

?

All 295x2 evv reports I saw had DPM7 of 1.25v even tho ASIC quality was different. Why?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Yeah, Hawaii is supposed to use dynamic VDDCI but for some reason it is always set to 1.0V. Have no idea why :rolleyes
> 
> FirmwareInfo holds no real functionality, it is just for reference (driver).


+Rep, many thanks for info







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> also AUX voltage is 1050mV on 390X and 1000mV on 290X so there must be some advantage of having higher voltage


My view is it primarily helps stability with gaining / having higher clocked RAM, this is from:-

a) how read others post that when they had an issue gaining x clock of RAM a slight bump in VDDCI helped

b) assumption that so far only some 390/X ROMs have 1.050v VDDCI, coupled with higher default RAM clock than say 290/X and so far all 290/X or 295X2 ROMs I've viewed are only 1.000v.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> The Stilt.
> I have a question regarding 295x2 cards.
> Is this correct:
> They use low leakage chips=low asic quality
> Low leakage = higher Volts.
> Low leakage = lower temps.
> Low leakage = better efficiency.
> 
> ?
> 
> All 295x2 evv reports I saw had DPM7 of 1.25v even tho ASIC quality was different. Why?


Those ASICs have extremely narrow range of operating voltages available. The lowest leaking ASIC will have 1.2875V VID and the highest leaking 1.20625V VID. Since the SIDD (14-26A) range is quite broad compared to the VID range, it means that many leakage levels result in the same VID (more often than usually).


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> the highest leaking 1.20625V VID


Is this just for 295X2 or also for 290X ?
My 290X(gpu1 on ares3) has evv of 1.19375v with asic of 79.5% and 1030MHz(stock).


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Is this just for 295X2 or also for 290X ?
> My 290X(gpu1 on ares3) has evv of 1.19375v with asic of 79.5% and 1030MHz(stock).


Just 295X2 (2022 ASIC). Ares 3 uses standard Hawaii XT (2000) ASICs. All of the available variants (XT = 2000, PRO = 2020, Gemini = 2022) have slightly different specs


----------



## OneB1t

i hope that after GPU-Z with EDC got released then someone will test which timings are the best for hynix/elpida etc... in 3dmark


----------



## navjack27

listen, OneB1t, my honeypie. ya knows i gotcha on dat


----------



## fat4l

hell...I don't want to see how many errors my 1700MHz mem is creating









Btw, how much volts does a ligthning card allow you to put into your mems ?


----------



## OneB1t

i still think that timings > memory frequency








as bandwidth alone not issue but speed of access always helps things (yes i know that frequency also lowers access delay but when you need to increase timings to keep it stable its contraproductive)
its same way as on desktop that 1600Mhz CL7 can outperform 1866Mhz CL11 in games

also my card request to increase vcore to overclock memory as memory controller need more juice
timings are way to go for me as they dont need higher vcore (im running 1050/1325) @ 1250mV


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> i still think that timings > memory frequency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as bandwidth alone not issue but speed of access always helps things (yes i know that frequency also lowers access delay but when you need to increase timings to keep it stable its contraproductive)
> its same way as on desktop that 1600Mhz CL7 can outperform 1866Mhz CL11 in games
> 
> also my card request to increase vcore to overclock memory as memory controller need more juice
> timings are way to go for me as they dont need higher vcore (im running 1050/1325) @ 1250mV


Doesn't look like in my tests








In my tests, higher frequency always give me better results even with worse timings.
I can use, lets say, 1625MHz+1375timings vs 1750MHz+1500timings. 1750MHz will win on points.

I guess I'm replacing "1866MHz CL11" with "1866MHz CL8".........aka 1600Mhz CL7 << 1866MHz CL8...if you get me


----------



## OneB1t

ok but you need like 1350mV+ vcore to get 1600mhz memory overclock which is not really usefull for everyday usage
if i can get same performance with 1325mhz and tight timings that this is way to go for me


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> ok but you need like 1350mV+ vcore to get 1600mhz memory overclock which is not really usefull for everyday usage
> if i can get same performance with 1325mhz and tight timings that this is way to go for me


You mean like dis?










Well that is idle, load is like 1.28-1.29V or something iirc.


----------



## OneB1t

yes








as my card is no longer under warranty (2years old now







)
im searching for ways to improve performance even without increasing vcore

when this card was new i was running +200mV all day long







(still pretty poor OC only around 1150 max)

its like 4ghz contest for me
everyone can reach 4ghz with new CPUs but not everyone will have same performance from 4ghz cpu as rest of system setting also matters (not as important as cpu clock but still small factor in overall performance)


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as my card is no longer under warranty (2years old now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> im searching for ways to improve performance even without increasing vcore
> 
> when this card was new i was running +200mV all day long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (still pretty poor OC only around 1150 max)


Heh atleast mine does 1250 stable


----------



## OneB1t

ok but i bought mine for less than half of price (as leftover from litecoin mining) so its not that bad :-D


----------



## mus1mus

1250 stable sounds good. But meh, I have a 1350 benching core clock.









In a serious note, it's not about MHz values really. But card's efficiency.

Take a look at @fyzzz 290 scores to be amazed. Easily beating any R9 290/X I have seen. Well, except mine.









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6641212

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6610752


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1250 stable sounds good. But meh, I have a 1350 benching core clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a serious note, it's not about MHz values really. But card's efficiency.
> 
> Take a look at @fyzzz 290 scores to be amazed. Easily beating any R9 290/X I have seen. Well, except mine.


I can't bench past 1268MHz on Valley atleast but 1250MHz is stable for games :l

I'm running pretty much maxing out it I guess, anything further causes instant artifacts no matter what I do.


----------



## OneB1t

that silicon lottery so unfair :/
i have worst luck ever for OC







even my FX-8320 can do only 4.8GHz


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> that silicon lottery so unfair :/


It's a story far too familiar to everyone.


----------



## OneB1t

funny thing is that guys who dont really know what is difference between windows and CPU have TOP rolls on silicons :-/


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> funny thing is that guys who dont really know what is difference between windows and CPU have TOP rolls on silicons :-/


Yeah tell me about silicon lattery....

My friend upstairs has a 2500K that I can run at 5.2GHz stable and 5.4GHz for benching...
And he doesn't have equipment to push it past 5GHz :l

/sadface.


----------



## fat4l

Then you guys should shop from Siliconlottery.com









Anyway, I'm doing some testing of my 1750MHz mem if it is fully stable and it seems so...yay.
1500timings applied.
1050aux voltage.

1200/1750MHz + Crossfire

*13146 GS in FS X!*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7157746

Regarding voltage. This is my average voltage in FS X for both cores @1200/1750MHz(fully stable).


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> funny thing is that guys who dont really know what is difference between windows and CPU have TOP rolls on silicons :-/


Haha.

I missed your edit about your FX 8320. And I can only tell you this. Not to be mean or offensive, but those who believe 5 Jugahurts is a must, have not been there yet.

Sure it is good when looking at numbers, but mean very little to in everyday use compared to 4.8.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1250 stable sounds good. But meh, I have a 1350 benching core clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a serious note, it's not about MHz values really. But card's efficiency.
> 
> Take a look at @fyzzz 290 scores to be amazed. Easily beating any R9 290/X I have seen. Well, except mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6641212
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6610752


Yeah i miss my 290, it's just sitting on a shelf today. Wish that i had a second rig to put it in. Pretty sure i could get even more out of it today.


----------



## dreadkopp

its me again.

changing the device id didn't work but using a 290x's bios on my 390 worked but was unstable @load.

since 390x (same device id as 290x) works and is stable @load but does not work with OS X i think it might be the check for the revision of the card stored in the bios?

i am comparing 290x bios to 390x right now but if someone could give me a hint where the revision id is set in the bios (0x00 for 290x / 0x80 for 390x) that would be great!

PS:

MSI Gaming r9 390 here... 1.1 Ghz with stock voltage no problem.

but dropped it to 1 Ghz flat because card needs nearly 100 Watts less (~220 Watts for 1 Ghz ~310 Watts for 1.1Ghz)


----------



## The Stilt

The revision ID (on Hawaii ASICs) cannot be change, it is fused.


----------



## dreadkopp

damn... but there must be something with in the bios...

with 290x's bios the card works oob with OSX but crashes as soon as one put load on it

with 390x's bios the card shows black screen with OSX but is stable (tested in windows)

someone knows where the revision is soldered to the pcb. maybe it might be possible to hard mod it to 290x (like nvidia cards)


----------



## The Stilt

It is not set by resistors (PCB Straps). The ASIC is programmed at the factory for certain values and a high voltage pulse is driven through certain fuses. When the fuses in question are set the registers become read only. The fuses are OTP so there is no going back.

Depending on ASIC some of the registers have back doors. Hawaii doesn´t have a back door for major or minor id.


----------



## OneB1t

but there is some sort of backdoor for CU unlock as thats possible on some of cards right?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> but there is some sort of backdoor for CU unlock as thats possible on some of cards right?


I´m not aware of a single ASIC which would have it for the shader array register. AFAIK some (early) Fiji ASICs are the only ones which don´t have the R/O set ALWAYS for the register. In later ASICs it is always set, regardless if they are fully functional or not.


----------



## OneB1t

so how can be 290 unlocked to 290X?


----------



## DDSZ

I've encountered strange thing: AMF encoder stops working when I overclock my GPU. It runs at 1100MHz @ +44mV (1270mV DPM7), which seems to be fully stable, except AMF








It says in log: "AMF_ENCODER_NOT_PRESENT".
I tried to reinstall drivers, but it didn't help.
AMF works fine on default clocks








Can you check it? Im using OBS with VCE support.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> so how can be 290 unlocked to 290X?


If the bit 0 in the array control register (x89BC) is set, you don´t. I´ve told this several times before. The same register controls DPFP too, so you got your answer to that too.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> I've encountered strange thing: AMF encoder stops working when I overclock my GPU. It runs at 1100MHz @ +44mV (1270mV DPM7), which seems to be fully stable, except AMF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says in log: "AMF_ENCODER_NOT_PRESENT".
> I tried to reinstall drivers, but it didn't help.
> AMF works fine on default clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you check it? Im using OBS with VCE support.


How are you applying the overclock (SW or bios)? If you´ve done it through a bios mod, it is possible that the ECLK is accidentally altered. In that case post your modded bios. ECLK is completely separate from SCLK, so changing SCLK shouldn´t have any difference to ECLK when things are done properly.


----------



## OneB1t

i know that but how it i possible that some cards can manipulate that with table in bios (and same story for fury x unlocking..)
is it that these cards are capable also to be firepros? (not only unlock from 290 to 290X?)

how is that this patch into bios table 32 can unlock some 290 to 290X? or fury to fury x?
offset 0x48
078d0100feff2d0d4202002d2540013e254004493900010500c2000000e05b7a6700


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> i know that but how it i possible that some cards can manipulate that with table in bios (and same story for fury x unlocking..)
> is it that these cards are capable also to be firepros? (not only unlock from 290 to 290X?)
> 
> how is that this patch into bios table 32 can unlock some 290 to 290X? or fury to fury x?
> offset 0x48
> 078d0100feff2d0d4202002d2540013e254004493900010500c2000000e05b7a6700


It depends which register is used to disabled the shaders.

In this example the shaders are disabled by the ASIC harvest table ("TV1OutputControl"). The code in this table writes a generic disablement mask to a register which is ALWAYS R/W (right column).



In the second example the shaders are disabled by the fuses. The code in the harvest table detects that and it doesn´t write anything to the R/W register.



The 290X bioses don´t have the harvest table present, so if the card has the shaders disabled by software (harvest) then the disabled units will activate when 290X bios is used. If the shaders are disabled by fuses (left column), there is nothing in the software register to be cleared.


----------



## OneB1t

but there is also third situation...

Stock

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:04A2
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 48000000 / 00000000 [.x..x...........]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

in this case its HW lock which can be overwritten by informations in bios

also this table can be used to rename card if im correct

as from factory 290X have 67B0 and this table can rewrite that value to 67B1 or card itself can be renamed if this table is in use


----------



## The Stilt

Yea
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> but there is also third situation...
> 
> Stock
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:04A2
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 48000000 / 00000000 [.x..x...........]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> in this case its HW lock which can be overwritten by informations in bios
> 
> also this table can be used to rename card if im correct
> 
> as from factory 290X have 67B0 and this table can rewrite that value to 67B1 or card itself can be renamed if this table is in use


It his case (early Fiji like I said), the R/O bit is *NOT* set (bit 0 = 0).


----------



## OneB1t

is it possible to lock 290X back to 290 by flashin bios from locked 290?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> is it possible to lock 290X back to 290 by flashin bios from locked 290?


When you flash 290 bios to a 290X card, a generic downcore mask will be applied on the software (right column) register and there will be 2560 shaders active.


----------



## OneB1t

this is dissasembly of unlocked card (it looks like tx12 replaced this table with custom code)

command_table 0000fbdc #20 (TV1OutputControl):

Size 00d5
Format Rev. 01
Param Rev. 00
Content Rev. 01
Attributes: Work space size 02 longs
Parameter space size 00 longs
Table update indicator 0

0006: 370000 SET_ATI_PORT 0000 (INDIRECT_IO_MM)
0009: 66ff SET_DATA_BLOCK ff (this table)
000b: 2d0d42c100 ADD WS_DATAPTR [..XX] <- 00c1
0010: 560041 CLEAR WS_REMIND/HI32 [XXXX]
0013: 03214100 MOVE WS_REMIND/HI32 [...X] <- param[00] [...X]
0017: 150d4102 SHIFT_LEFT WS_REMIND/HI32 [..XX] by 02
001b: 2d0a4241 ADD WS_DATAPTR [..XX] <- WS_REMIND/HI32 [..XX]
001f: 0304010000 MOVE work[01] [XXXX] <- data[0000] [XXXX]
0024: 66ff SET_DATA_BLOCK ff (this table)
0026: 2d0d42cd00 ADD WS_DATAPTR [..XX] <- 00cd
002b: 03050000000040 MOVE work[00] [XXXX] <- 40000000
0032: 560040 CLEAR WS_QUOT/LOW32 [XXXX]
0035: 54000000 CLEAR reg[0000] [XXXX]
0039: 034c000000 MOVE work[00] [.XX.] <- data[0000] [..XX]
003e: 010200c200 MOVE reg[c200] [XXXX] <- work[00] [XXXX]
0043: 010a000001 MOVE reg[0000] [..XX] <- work[01] [..XX]
0048: 078d0100fdff AND reg[0001] [XX..] <- fffd
004e: 2d0d420200 ADD WS_DATAPTR [..XX] <- 0002
0053: 2d254001 ADD WS_QUOT/LOW32 [...X] <- 01
0057: 3e254004 COMP WS_QUOT/LOW32 [...X] <- 04
005b: 493900 JUMP_NotEqual 0039
005e: 010500c2000000e0 MOVE reg[c200] [XXXX] <- e0000000
0066: 5b EOT

this instruction is way to lock/unlock card shaders
0048: 078d01000000 AND reg[0001] [XX..] <- 0000 -- full unlock
0048: 078d0100fdff AND reg[0001] [XX..] <- fffd -- high shaders unlock
0048: 078d0100feff AND reg[0001] [XX..] <- fffe -- low shaders unlock


----------



## The Stilt

Never mind.

The hack job on the Fury bios work just because the R/O bit (on the fuse register, left column in CUInfo) in not set on early Fiji ASICs. In later production Fiji ASICs it is set and the modified code does nothing.

The code in Hawaii bios only modifies the software register (right column in CUInfo), because the fuse register is ALWAYS R/O on all ASICs. If you can unlock a Hawaii card it means that the units were disabled through the software register, never the fuse register like on early Fijis.


----------



## OneB1t

still you said that if i flash 290 bios into 290X it will became locked so software register check came first... and there must be other command table which can be hacked same way as this one (to take care only about SW setted registers and not HW)

sooo







if i add EOT instruction into this table after SW check is done then card will ignore HW check


----------



## The Stilt

No matter what you do, you cannot write the fuse register unless the writes are allowed (bit 0 = 0). It should be pretty simple to make a difference between 0 & 1.


----------



## OneB1t

i dont care about registers







i want to hack bios that this registers are just ignored ...


----------



## The Stilt

Right...


----------



## OneB1t

this table is pulling my interest again and again...

command_table 0000b4f4 #02 (ASIC_RegistersInit):

Size 00d4
Format Rev. 01
Param Rev. 00
Content Rev. 01
Attributes: Work space size 01 longs
Parameter space size 00 longs
Table update indicator 0

0006: 370000 SET_ATI_PORT 0000 (INDIRECT_IO_MM)
0009: 01050e0002004001 MOVE reg[000e] [XXXX] <- 01400002
0011: 370300 SET_ATI_PORT 0003 (INDIRECT_IO_PCIE)
0014: 5c050200fc7fffff02000000 MASK reg[0002] [XXXX] & ffff7ffc | 00000002
0020: 5c051000ffff9dff00090100 MASK reg[0010] [XXXX] & ff9dffff | 00010900
002c: 5c0521007fffffff80000000 MASK reg[0021] [XXXX] & ffffff7f | 00000080
0038: 5c054000be3fffff40400100 MASK reg[0040] [XXXX] & ffff3fbe | 00014040
0044: 370000 SET_ATI_PORT 0000 (INDIRECT_IO_MM)
0047: 01050e0070000110 MOVE reg[000e] [XXXX] <- 10010070
004f: 370300 SET_ATI_PORT 0003 (INDIRECT_IO_PCIE)
0052: 0105700000400001 MOVE reg[0070] [XXXX] <- 01004000
005a: 5c05a0000ffffedf10000160 MASK reg[00a0] [XXXX] & dffeff0f | 60010010
0066: 5c05a2007ff397ff8604c800 MASK reg[00a2] [XXXX] & ff97f37f | 00c80486
0072: 5c05a4001bf0ffff200d4004 MASK reg[00a4] [XXXX] & fffff01b | 04400d20
007e: 5c05b100ff2dffff80501896 MASK reg[00b1] [XXXX] & ffff2dff | 96185080
008a: 0105020004800000 MOVE reg[0002] [XXXX] <- 00008004
0092: 370000 SET_ATI_PORT 0000 (INDIRECT_IO_MM)
0095: 01050e0000602001 MOVE reg[000e] [XXXX] <- 01206000
009d: 07e50f003f AND reg[000f] [X...] <- 3f
00a2: 01050e0000602002 MOVE reg[000e] [XXXX] <- 02206000
00aa: 07e50f003f AND reg[000f] [X...] <- 3f
00af: 0105000b2900200f MOVE reg[0b00] [XXXX] <- 0f200029
00b7: 0105d30be01f1200 MOVE reg[0bd3] [XXXX] <- 00121fe0
00bf: 54000600 CLEAR reg[0006] [XXXX]
00c3: 01058214d806c9ab MOVE reg[1482] [XXXX] <- abc906d8
00cb: 0105c2147f000000 MOVE reg[14c2] [XXXX] <- 0000007f
00d3: 5b EOT

need to check on it after some sleep


----------



## jdorje

Hack the driver so it looks at a different register.


----------



## jdorje

[email protected] used to be stable and now it's not. Applies both when I use 1225 voltage with -100 offset or 1125 voltage with 0 offset. But [email protected] is still stable.

What gives? Am I missing something?


----------



## OneB1t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Hack the driver so it looks at a different register.


thats worse solution then hacking bios as all programs except amd driver will still read from that position (so gpu-z still showing lower shaders count and problems like that)
i just need to hack some command table so registers are not setted at start from fuses but from value i choose

i think that this can be it but need to improve by dissasembly skills to fully understand whats going on here








Code:



Code:


0092: 370000 SET_ATI_PORT 0000 (INDIRECT_IO_MM)
0095: 01050e0000602001 MOVE reg[000e] [XXXX] <- 01206000
009d: 07e50f003f AND reg[000f] [X...] <- 3f
00a2: 01050e0000602002 MOVE reg[000e] [XXXX] <- 02206000
00aa: 07e50f003f AND reg[000f] [X...] <- 3f
00af: 0105000b2900200f MOVE reg[0b00] [XXXX] <- 0f200029
00b7: 0105d30be01f1200 MOVE reg[0bd3] [XXXX] <- 00121fe0
00bf: 54000600 CLEAR reg[0006] [XXXX]
00c3: 01058214d806c9ab MOVE reg[1482] [XXXX] <- abc906d8
00cb: 0105c2147f000000 MOVE reg[14c2] [XXXX] <- 0000007f


----------



## fat4l

Well as I get it is ......if @The Stilt can't do anything about then who else can ?








Or maybe NDA ?







hmhm


----------



## OneB1t

its all NDA also he stated before he dont want to release this







as this way you can modify every locked card to full version...
so 290 to 290X
fury to fury X
285/380 to 380X
normal radeons to firepro... etc...

problem is that register address is totally different on GPU then its in PCI address space... so first thing to do is to find out inner gpu register addresses

i now know that reg[0001] on
SET_ATI_PORT 0000
SET_DATA_BLOCK ff

(this address translates to $089C0 in physical address space)
containts information about SW locked units and i can easily mess with that field now but there is second field somewhere on reg[xxxx] which is hardware lock readed from fuses
question is how to find it... i have idea about distance between these values in PCI space will probably be same as distance in register itself on card so this is where i will start

next issue is that atomdis have like 0 user manual







so i dunno for sure what exactly each instruction does

best bet for now is table ASIC_registerInit as it looks like its basic setting for card registers


----------



## The Stilt

If you take a carpet knife and cut the signal traces to some of the RAM modules, can the modules with cut signals be made usable through a driver hack? Sure, you can make the driver think they are still there, but it won´t change anything in reality. It´s no different to the parts of the ASIC which are disabled or configured through fuses.


----------



## fat4l

Well yes,
hardware changes can't be undone by software. @OneB1t, this is what he is trying to say...


----------



## fat4l

One question.
On 295X2, it is not possible to change AUX(VDDCI) voltage via any software.
Is it safe, or even possible(safely), to alter it via bios ?

I also see that 295X2 uses Hynix BFR mems; the same as my Ares3. Interesting.


----------



## OneB1t

Code:



Code:


Well yes,
hardware changes can't be undone by software. @OneB1t, this is what he is trying to say... thumb.gif

dont think so

my bigest problem now is that how this works








MOVE reg[0000] [..XX] <- work[01] [..XX]

is it
reg[0000] = work[01];

or

work[01] = reg[0000];

EDIT: ok lets asume its same as x86 assembly and go with reg[0000] = work[01];

EDIT2: this should rewrite HW lock if changed to different value

Code:



Code:


0043: 010a000001        MOVE   reg[0000]  [..XX]  <-  work[01]   [..XX]

Code:



Code:


0043: 0105000000000000  MOVE   reg[0000]  [XXXX]  <-  00000000

maybe?
or

Code:



Code:


0043: 01050000F8000001  MOVE   reg[0000]  [XXXX]  <-  F8000001

or

Code:



Code:


0043: 01050000010000F8  MOVE   reg[0000]  [XXXX]  <-  010000F8

this change also prolongs whole bios so remove 3 bits from not used data after EOT of this table

EDIT3: this is not enough.. because there are more tables which writes to reg[0000] and we need to hack every one of them


----------



## jdorje

OCCT gpu stress has an "error checking mode". What does that do?


----------



## OneB1t

so i spend today with dissasembly








there is check in ClockSource which tests if reg[0000] = xxxxxxx1 and if thats true then some setting for other registers is skipped

whole thing is hidden under MemoryControllerInit->VRAM_BlockDetectionByStrap->GPIOPinControl which most probably reads fuses itself and storing them in reg[0000]
can someone recheck my findings?

http://pastebin.com/EdFVsDXq

question now is where to add 01050000010000F8 MOVE reg[0000] [XXXX] <- F8000001 to make card fully unlocked

@jdorje: dont think that OCCT can read memory controller itself


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> ''@jdorje: dont think that OCCT can read memory controller itself


Yeah, just core it seems. Strange - you would think whatever it was comparing to find errors would show them when memory was overclocked to the point of blackscreen. It also finds very minor levels of errors way before any artifacting shows up.

Actual stress test is crap though. It finds errors if I run it simultaneously with valley. How does it work?


----------



## jdorje

Uh, how many times can you flash your bios? It's got to be some solid state storage that has limited writes right?

/too many questions


----------



## OneB1t

yep but i have 100+ reflashes and its stil fine so not a problem for normal user


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> yep but i have 100+ reflashes and its stil fine so not a problem for normal user


If I set 1225 VID in bios with +50 offset, is that equivalent to setting 1275 VID in bios?

Seems to give me slightly conflicting answers when I try to test it or compare hwinfo voltage data.


----------



## OneB1t

yes it is same thing
but there is voltage drop so reading from hwinfo can be off


----------



## pillowsack

I was just wondering if someone knows how to fix the black screen if I set my voltage to 200MV+ in trixxx. Someone said something to fix it with bios?

Display corruption?

If it's anything I wouldn't mind just flashing a higher voltage... That seems to me the most confusing part. I'm at 1100/1600mhz (stilts) with stock vcore, but it's like I want it to be stable with a voltage increase.

The core is under water and never hits 47C, VRM's hit 82 after letting furmark run for a good half hour, so I can assume while gaming VRM temps are lower. This is at 150MV+ and 1200 core, but even if it's stable I can leave the computer running without furmark(idle) and it will freeze.

This [email protected]%! getting annoying real quick.









If I upload my bios would anyone be willing to help me out?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> yes it is same thing
> but there is voltage drop so reading from hwinfo can be off


The reading from hwinfo can differ from 1225+50 and 1275+0 even though the actual voltage is the same?

I know there's voltage drop (droop right?) and it seems inconsistent in how hwinfo reads it. Maybe this varies based on VRM temps, as I do go over 100C for long benchmarks overclocked. At 1225mV hwinfo usually hovers around 1150mV. But if I bump it sometimes bumps proportionally and sometimes bumps a lot more than seems proportional.


----------



## The Stilt

Offset will be applied on ALL DPMs (even ULV), but the VID changes affect only the DPM you are modifying. That´s why using VID control can be significantly more power efficient.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> One question.
> On 295X2, it is not possible to change AUX(VDDCI) voltage via any software.
> Is it safe, or even possible(safely), to alter it via bios ?
> 
> I also see that 295X2 uses Hynix BFR mems; the same as my Ares3. Interesting.


VDDCI control works the same way as on other Hawaii cards. It can be adjusted by software (if the software supports, obviously), but you can always change by modifying the bios. 295X2 use different controller (NCP81022 vs. IR3567) so VDDCI adjustment isn´t necessarily available. VID control however works regardless of the controller type, as long as built to comply with the specs.


----------



## OneB1t

Tomorrow is the day... Im going to try rewrite hw lock wish me luck


----------



## The Stilt




----------



## pillowsack

So i'm trying to figure out this voltage editing stuff and it is really confusing me...



I just want to have a higher vcore for the higher setting. It shows 1.260 when at max vcore, but the droop brings it down to about 1.13-1.14.

I'd kill to have it at 1.35 or around that and a little less vdroop. Dunno if that's achievable...

my current bios

I've done the memory timing mod and if someone could help me out here I would be more than greatful. My core temp never goes above 47C, my VRMs hit 82C on a 30 minute furmark run at full screen at 150mv+ and 1200 core. It just freezes though when the PC is not in use, which makes no sense...

I dunno if it's the crimson drivers, any info would be great. I just want to max this card out as hard as it can go for 24/7 usage.


----------



## The Stilt

Few issues in that bios (overclock.rom).

- Mismatching target performance state (1100MHz, matches no DPM)
- Mismatching VCE state table (766MHz SCLK, matches no DPM)

Just increase the DPM7 VID to raise the voltage. Using offset is pointless since it wrecks your power efficiency (offset applied during idle, video decoding etc).

Droop can be disabled but not adjusted without external hardware. Since it results in significant overvoltage I certainly do not recommend it, unless you are planning LN2 runs.


----------



## kizwan

So far
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Few issues in that bios (overclock.rom).
> 
> - Mismatching target performance state (1100MHz, matches no DPM)
> *- Mismatching VCE state table (766MHz SCLK, matches no DPM)*
> 
> Just increase the DPM7 VID to raise the voltage. Using offset is pointless since it wrecks your power efficiency (offset applied during idle, video decoding etc).
> 
> Droop can be disabled but not adjusted without external hardware. Since it results in significant overvoltage I certainly do not recommend it, unless you are planning LN2 runs.


Ooops! I make this mistake too.


----------



## pillowsack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Few issues in that bios (overclock.rom).
> 
> - Mismatching target performance state (1100MHz, matches no DPM)
> - Mismatching VCE state table (766MHz SCLK, matches no DPM)
> 
> Just increase the DPM7 VID to raise the voltage. Using offset is pointless since it wrecks your power efficiency (offset applied during idle, video decoding etc).
> 
> Droop can be disabled but not adjusted without external hardware. Since it results in significant overvoltage I certainly do not recommend it, unless you are planning LN2 runs.


*- Mismatching VCE state table (766MHz SCLK, matches no DPM)
*
Errrr, I didn't touch anything in the 766MHz range, is that normal??

*- Mismatching target performance state (1100MHz, matches no DPM)*

How can I fix that, and the 766mhz?

After reading the guide several times and going to the link that explains the voltage modding, it still doesn't make much sense to me... Can I just enter "1300" for 1.3v in the vol box? Otherwise all the conversions and stuff really blow my mind.









EDIT: thank you for helping and looking over me almighty stilt and kizwan
Whatever you guys help me achieve on this 390X will help others out too


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> *- Mismatching VCE state table (766MHz SCLK, matches no DPM)
> *
> Errrr, I didn't touch anything in the 766MHz range, is that normal??
> 
> *- Mismatching target performance state (1100MHz, matches no DPM)*
> 
> How can I fix that, and the 766mhz?
> 
> After reading the guide several times and going to the link that explains the voltage modding, it still doesn't make much sense to me... Can I just enter "1300" for 1.3v in the vol box? Otherwise all the conversions and stuff really blow my mind.


The three targets (GPU and MEM) need to match entries in your pstates from the two tables right below. Usually it works okay if they dont but the eventual clocks end up weird.

For me GPU clock 3 is the highest one. If that was set to 1100 - the highest overclock - then you need 1100 in the GPU frequency table as the highest clock. Yours are reversed so that clock 1 is the highest! Does that matter?

On mine the 3 targets are 300/150, 300/150, and 1090/1740. The third I edited; first two are at stock. Is that bad?

To change VID to 1300 mV, change state 7 in *all 6* tables from 65288 (auto) to 1300.


----------



## pillowsack

Thank you!! I am now stable at 1200 with 100MV added in the bios. Lets see just how stable though, give it a good run of competitive CS:GO


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> VDDCI control works the same way as on other Hawaii cards. It can be adjusted by software (if the software supports, obviously), but you can always change by modifying the bios. 295X2 use different controller (NCP81022 vs. IR3567) so VDDCI adjustment isn´t necessarily available. VID control however works regardless of the controller type, as long as built to comply with the specs.


Do u think something bad can happen if you modify VDDCI via hawaiireader? It is reading it correctly, aka 1000mV.


----------



## The Stilt

Nothing I can think of, as long as you keep it reasonable.


----------



## OneB1t

Code:



Code:


command_table  0000c218  #09  (GPIOPinControl):

  Size         00ff
  Format Rev.  02
  Param Rev.   00
  Content Rev. 01
  Attributes:  Work space size        00 longs
               Parameter space size   01 longs
               Table update indicator 0

  0006: 370000            SET_ATI_PORT  0000  (INDIRECT_IO_MM)
  0009: 660c              SET_DATA_BLOCK  0c  (GPIO_Pin_LUT)
  000b: 030c410000        MOVE   WS_REMIND/HI32 [..XX]  <-  data[0000] [..XX]
  0010: 2d0a4142          ADD    WS_REMIND/HI32 [..XX]  <-  WS_DATAPTR [..XX]
  0014: 2d0d420400        ADD    WS_DATAPTR [..XX]  <-  0004
  0019: 3d24000300        COMP   param[00]  [...X]  <-  data[0003] [...X]
  001e: 443000            JUMP_Equal  0030
  0021: 2d0d420400        ADD    WS_DATAPTR [..XX]  <-  0004
  0026: 3e0a4241          COMP   WS_DATAPTR [..XX]  <-  WS_REMIND/HI32 [..XX]
  002a: 446f00            JUMP_Equal  006f
  002d: 431900            JUMP   0019
  0030: 560043            CLEAR  WS_SHIFT [XXXX]
  0033: 03a4410200        MOVE   WS_REMIND/HI32 [.X..]  <-  data[0002] [...X]
  0038: 03f24141          MOVE   WS_REMIND/HI32 [X...]  <-  WS_REMIND/HI32 [.X..]
  003c: 030c410000        MOVE   WS_REMIND/HI32 [..XX]  <-  data[0000] [..XX]
  0041: 3e0d410000        COMP   WS_REMIND/HI32 [..XX]  <-  0000
  0046: 446f00            JUMP_Equal  006f
  0049: 3e0d414519        COMP   WS_REMIND/HI32 [..XX]  <-  1945
  004e: 496b00            JUMP_NotEqual  006b
  0051: 3ee54110          COMP   WS_REMIND/HI32 [X...]  <-  10
  0055: 465f00            JUMP_Above  005f
  0058: 1b3d4101          SHIFT_RIGHT  WS_REMIND/HI32 [X...]  by  01
  005c: 436b00            JUMP   006b
  005f: 09e54103          AND    WS_REMIND/HI32 [X...]  <-  03
  0063: 153d4102          SHIFT_LEFT  WS_REMIND/HI32 [X...]  by  02
  0067: 2de5410c          ADD    WS_REMIND/HI32 [X...]  <-  0c
  006b: 033a4341          MOVE   WS_SHIFT [...X]  <-  WS_REMIND/HI32 [X...]
  006f: 54000000          CLEAR  reg[0000]  [XXXX]
  0073: 01050000010000f8  MOVE   reg[0000]  [XXXX]  <-  f8000001
  007b: 0105010000000000  MOVE   reg[0001]  [XXXX]  <-  00000000
  0083: 552000            CLEAR  param[00]  [...X]
  0086: 5b                EOT
EOTs all way down to 00fe
  00fe: 5b                EOT

can this have sucess or im going to burn my poor card?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> - Mismatching VCE state table (766MHz SCLK, matches no DPM)


I was wondering if you can expand on this.

Q1) When looking at VCELimitTable there are no frequencies, so I'm assuming that table just cross ref DPM SCLKs for frequencies?, so then I would assume what is called GPU Clock 2 in HawaiiReader is VCE Clock?

Q2) I've taken some cues for best practices for bios modding from your posts / roms and factory roms. Why don't OC versions of factory roms where they increase DPM SCLK they don't match GPU Clock 2 to GPU DPM state 2?


----------



## OneB1t

gpu clock 2 is probably not used at all its just leftover from older gpus (3D low clock)


----------



## The Stilt

VCE table should hold the real ECLK in 10kHz, and pointers for SCLK & MEMCLK (same DPM). If you point to a DPM which doesn´t exist you might see undefined behavior. Some of the AIBs are sloppy too, they take the stock PP table from the GoldenDB and just modify the SCLK just for the VDDC dependancy table to match their factory overclocked card speeds.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> gpu clock 2 is probably not used at all its just leftover from older gpus (3D low clock)


You could be right, as can't see why Sapphire / other OC roms I've seem don't match it, but I don't know







, only the Stilt does







.


Spoiler: Viewing Pillowsack's rom I only see 766 at GPU Clock 2






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> VCE table should hold the real ECLK in 10kHz, and pointers for SCLK & MEMCLK (same DPM). If you point to a DPM which doesn´t exist you might see undefined behavior. Some of the AIBs are sloppy too, they take the stock PP table from the GoldenDB and just modify the SCLK just for the VDDC dependancy table to match their factory overclocked card speeds.


Cheers! +rep, will look into this but IIRC no values of 10kHz or I can't see them







.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







SO is the 00 00 01 02 03 04 05 06 the pointer from VCELimit to SCK & MEMCLK?

Asder00 ran 3 roms IIRC through a program all all had same structure and so far all the many rom I've viewed / modded for others are the same.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


SclkVddcDependencyTable              
        ClockVoltageDependencyRecord            <30000>, <968>              ; Sclk, Vddc
        ClockVoltageDependencyRecord            <51600>, <987>              ; Sclk, Vddc
        ClockVoltageDependencyRecord            <72700>, <1000>             ; Sclk, Vddc
        ClockVoltageDependencyRecord            <84000>, <1037>             ; Sclk, Vddc
        ClockVoltageDependencyRecord            <89000>, <1081>             ; Sclk, Vddc
        ClockVoltageDependencyRecord            <93600>, <1125>             ; Sclk, Vddc
        ClockVoltageDependencyRecord            <97700>, <1168>             ; Sclk, Vddc
        ClockVoltageDependencyRecord            <100000>, <1187>    ; Sclk, Vddc
EndSclkVddcDependencyTable              
;====================================
MclkVddcDependencyTable         
        ClockVoltageDependencyRecord            <15000>, <968>              ; Mclk, Vddc
        ClockVoltageDependencyRecord            <125000>, <987>             ; Mclk, Vddc
        ClockVoltageDependencyRecord            <125000>, <1000>    ; Mclk, Vddc
        ClockVoltageDependencyRecord            <125000>, <1037>    ; Mclk, Vddc
        ClockVoltageDependencyRecord            <125000>, <1081>    ; Mclk, Vddc
        ClockVoltageDependencyRecord            <125000>, <1125>    ; Mclk, Vddc
        ClockVoltageDependencyRecord            <125000>, <1168>    ; Mclk, Vddc
        ClockVoltageDependencyRecord            <125000>, <1187>    ; Mclk, Vddc
EndMclkVddcDependencyTable              
;====================================
StartVCELimitTable
        VCEClockVoltageLimit    <968>, <0>  ; Voltage, vceclkindex
        VCEClockVoltageLimit    <987>, <0>  ; Voltage, vceclkindex
        VCEClockVoltageLimit    <1000>, <1> ; Voltage, vceclkindex
        VCEClockVoltageLimit    <1037>, <2> ; Voltage, vceclkindex
        VCEClockVoltageLimit    <1081>, <3> ; Voltage, vceclkindex
        VCEClockVoltageLimit    <1125>, <4> ; Voltage, vceclkindex
        VCEClockVoltageLimit    <1168>, <5> ; Voltage, vceclkindex
        VCEClockVoltageLimit    <1187>, <6> ; Voltage, vceclkindex
EndVCELimitTable  
;====================================
StartUVDLimitTable
        UVDClockVoltageLimit    <968>, <0>  ; Voltage, uvdclkindex
        UVDClockVoltageLimit    <987>, <0>  ; Voltage, uvdclkindex
        UVDClockVoltageLimit    <1000>, <1> ; Voltage, uvdclkindex
        UVDClockVoltageLimit    <1037>, <2> ; Voltage, uvdclkindex
        UVDClockVoltageLimit    <1081>, <3> ; Voltage, uvdclkindex
        UVDClockVoltageLimit    <1125>, <4> ; Voltage, uvdclkindex
        UVDClockVoltageLimit    <1168>, <5> ; Voltage, uvdclkindex
        UVDClockVoltageLimit    <1187>, <6> ; Voltage, uvdclkindex
EndUVDLimitTable  
;====================================
StartSAMULimitTable
        SAMUClockVoltageLimit   <968>, <45000>              ; Voltage, Clock
        SAMUClockVoltageLimit   <987>, <45000>              ; Voltage, Clock
        SAMUClockVoltageLimit   <1000>, <52500>             ; Voltage, Clock
        SAMUClockVoltageLimit   <1037>, <62500>             ; Voltage, Clock
        SAMUClockVoltageLimit   <1081>, <72500>             ; Voltage, Clock
        SAMUClockVoltageLimit   <1125>, <77500>             ; Voltage, Clock
        SAMUClockVoltageLimit   <1168>, <85000>             ; Voltage, Clock
        SAMUClockVoltageLimit   <1187>, <90000>             ; Voltage, Clock
EndSAMULimitTable  
;====================================
StartACPLimitTable
        ACPClockVoltageLimit    <968>, <55000>              ; Voltage, Clock
        ACPClockVoltageLimit    <987>, <55000>              ; Voltage, Clock
        ACPClockVoltageLimit    <1000>, <65000>             ; Voltage, Clock
        ACPClockVoltageLimit    <1037>, <75000>             ; Voltage, Clock
        ACPClockVoltageLimit    <1081>, <85000>             ; Voltage, Clock
        ACPClockVoltageLimit    <1125>, <90000>             ; Voltage, Clock
        ACPClockVoltageLimit    <1168>, <95000>             ; Voltage, Clock
        ACPClockVoltageLimit    <1187>, <97500>             ; Voltage, Clock
EndACPLimitTable


----------



## fat4l

My ares3 has 727MHz at GPU Clock 2 while DPM2 for the core is 748MHz.

Idk what that means







however the bios I'm using now(modded) has the same values, GPU Clock2=DPM2 core MHz.


----------



## OneB1t

yep some bioses are just mess in default state from vendor...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> the bios I'm using now(modded) has the same values, GPU Clock2=DPM2 core MHz.


I'd roll with that







, I'd also do what @Berkeley did, ie make DPM 1 & 2 MEMCLK lower than max RAM clock you run and make MEMCLK 2 same as that.

For example you'll see in my rom they are 1250MHz. This can help with intermittent black screen at desktop. With this setup I find most times when doing things in windows ram will go to only 1250MHz if GPU spiking upto 799MHz (as that's my GPU Clock 2). When a game is launched I then get max clock GPU / RAM.


----------



## Worldwin

Having trouble modding my bios.
I want DPM 0 for GPU FREQ to be -31mV (as I found that stable in MSI AB)
I want DPM 7 " " to be -81mV.
The thing is I cant seem to be able to figure the voltage offset. The one in the guide is not clear for me.
Can someone provide instructions on figuring out the offset in a way that even a 5 year old can understand.

Bios included. Will need help *







*.

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=604C705D65BB41F!379&authkey=!AMIuldSlqrwNEok&ithint=file%2crom


----------



## gupsterg

Downed your ROM will view and edit.

When card at stock (ie no OC app applying custom settings) using The Stilt's DPM 7 VID app what is voltage shown?

Will try to update instructions in OP as many seem to be having a problem using them







.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> Having trouble modding my bios.
> I want DPM 0 for GPU FREQ to be -31mV (as I found that stable in MSI AB)
> I want DPM 7 " " to be -81mV.
> The thing is I cant seem to be able to figure the voltage offset. The one in the guide is not clear for me.
> Can someone provide instructions on figuring out the offset in a way that even a 5 year old can understand.
> 
> Bios included. Will need help *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=604C705D65BB41F!379&authkey=!AMIuldSlqrwNEok&ithint=file%2crom


Impossible, unless you tell your original voltages.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'd roll with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'd also do what @Berkeley did, ie make DPM 1 & 2 MEMCLK lower than max RAM clock you run and make MEMCLK 2 same as that.
> 
> For example you'll see in my rom they are 1250MHz. This can help with intermittent black screen at desktop. With this setup I find most times when doing things in windows ram will go to only 1250MHz if GPU spiking upto 799MHz (as that's my GPU Clock 2). When a game is launched I then get max clock GPU / RAM.


That's wht I did as well








Still, my mem is ramping up to 1700MHz sometimes....when playing youtube.


----------



## Worldwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Downed your ROM will view and edit.
> 
> When card at stock (ie no OC app applying custom settings) using The Stilt's DPM 7 VID app what is voltage shown?
> 
> Will try to update instructions in OP as many seem to be having a problem using them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


From the VID decoder: Bus 1:hawaii=1.25v/1000mhz (DPM7)/ 0x2D2 (Lkg)
Rest of the bus are empty. Dunno if that is what its suppose to be.


----------



## The Stilt

Change voltage for DPM0 from 968 to 938 (mV) and voltage for DPM7 from "65288" (DPM7 VID pointer) to 1169 (mv). That will result in 31.25mV and 81.25mV voltage reductions.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> That's wht I did as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, my mem is ramping up to 1700MHz sometimes....when playing youtube.


OK







, are using Firefox with hardware acceleration on?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> From the VID decoder: Bus 1:hawaii=1.25v/1000mhz (DPM7)/ 0x2D2 (Lkg)
> Rest of the bus are empty. Dunno if that is what its suppose to be.


 HawaiiMOD.zip 43k .zip file


I recommend you uninstall any OC apps without keeping settings, uninstall drivers, run DisplayDriverUninstaller, shutdown system. Then switch on and flash and reinstall driver / OC apps , etc.

Usually all these steps are not necessary but at times when given a person modded rom, depending on their setup had some weird results which only got sorted after doing those steps and reflashing.


----------



## dreadkopp

hey guys.

still trying to figure out how to get my card to work with OS X.

when i flash msg 290x 8 gb bios on the r9 390 card it works but is goes black at load.

so i tried to start from bottom clock rates and see where it crashes.

so i set core1 and 2 as well as men 1 and 2 to 300mhz/150mhz (like state 3)

card is stable with this settings @load.

trying to rise it to 500 / 500 for state 1 and 2.

problem is that the card is not running at this clock rates but still at 300 mhz.

gpu-z reads default clock correctly but tells me that actual clock is still 300.

afterburner can just adjust from 300 up to 390 mhz...

any ideas?


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadkopp*
> 
> hey guys.
> still trying to figure out how to get my card to work with OS X.


What's the problem with OS X?


----------



## dreadkopp

haven't figured it out yet completely.

point is that my 390 just works fine with 290x bios + injector.

i get black screen with original bios as well as 390x bios. but thats not the issue







just need to get the 290x bios to work correctly


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadkopp*
> 
> haven't figured it out yet completely.
> 
> point is that my 390 just works fine with 290x bios + injector.
> 
> i get black screen with original bios as well as 390x bios. but thats not the issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need to get the 290x bios to work correctly


Why do you need to do so? If Hawaii is supported in OS X, then you can just fake id to make it think that ure using 290, while running default 390 bios.


----------



## dreadkopp

it worked with edited drivers before without bios editing.

problem is that with every system update one would have to switch the 390 for the original 5770, edit drivers again, switch cards back.... i don't like that :/


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , are using Firefox with hardware acceleration on?


yep. not sure how to turn it off in win 10 and how would it affect me ?


----------



## dreadkopp

@fat4l :



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadkopp*
> 
> it worked with edited drivers before without bios editing.
> 
> problem is that with every system update one would have to switch the 390 for the original 5770, edit drivers again, switch cards back.... i don't like that :/


i tried again with OS X. Luxmark reads a correct 1000 Mhz for the core. score is also okay.

unigine benchmark crashes. i think there is still some problems with the different memory timings... :/

someone can have a look at it?

original bios:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/zz54a3po3b4fp86/Hawaiioriginal.rom

edited 290x bios:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/zxd3wngp8ebmlw6/osxbios.rom

edit2: windows uses correct timing after reinstalling drivers... still need to down clock ram a lot to get it stable :/


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> yep. not sure how to turn it off in win 10 and how would it affect me ?


Not using Win 10, I used to see it like dreadkopp posted screenie but now its like this.


----------



## OneB1t

hmm my little atom bios tweak does not works so back to drawing board.. :/


----------



## fat4l

thanks guys. I will try it


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> hmm my little atom bios tweak does not works so back to drawing board.. :/


Sorry to read that







, would have been a great mod if successful.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> thanks guys. I will try it


No worries







, IIRC from tests Berkeley did, Opera did the least rise on GPU/RAM/VDDC when playing youtube, 2nd is Chrome IIRC and Firefox is worst if HW accel on.


----------



## OneB1t

i think that i will succed later... I will try to write to author of atomdis and ask few questions about how some instruction works because i still dont know if reg[0001] is always same register or if its location depends on other instruction before calling reg[0001] itself

also it looks like there are 4 different registers but aida see them on same address and i dunno if thats bugged or correct behavior

ati-$089BC = F8000005 [SE0 SH0]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE0 SH0]
ati-$089BC = 00000000 [SE0 SH1]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE0 SH1]
ati-$089BC = F8000005 [SE1 SH0]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE1 SH0]
ati-$089BC = 00000000 [SE1 SH1]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE1 SH1]
ati-$089BC = F8000005 [SE2 SH0]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE2 SH0]
ati-$089BC = 00000000 [SE2 SH1]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE2 SH1]
ati-$089BC = F8000005 [SE3 SH0]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE3 SH0]
ati-$089BC = 00000000 [SE3 SH1]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE3 SH1]

what i also found is that there are some command tables (functions - command table is stupid name







) which are not documented in by version of atomdis on positions 50+


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> i think that i will succed later... I will try to write to author of atomdis


I contacted him last year, no response on my query







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> what i also found is that there are some command tables (functions - command table is stupid name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) which are not documented in by version of atomdis on positions 50+


Hmmm, you may recall when we were doing research on Guru3D I found several ROMs have a command table between SetVoltage & SetupHWAssistedI2CStatus is this what you are talking about?




Spoiler: This table is also ref'd in the section of bios where pointers to tables are


----------



## OneB1t

yep atomdis cannot read some tables thats for sure


----------



## gupsterg

I originally thought AtomDis was AMD software, this is partially true IIRC. IIRC in his blog he states he reverse engineered elements, IIRC this was due to developing driver for SuSe/Linux . Check his previous blog posts.

I also tried to get on to a forum where Peter Tan aka "Shammy" / "Shamino" is most active, as I believe he created PT roms with inside info / sw. Unfortunately after successful registration I was not approved as a forum member.


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'd roll with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'd also do what @Berkeley did, ie make DPM 1 & 2 MEMCLK lower than max RAM clock you run and make MEMCLK 2 same as that.
> 
> For example you'll see in my rom they are 1250MHz. This can help with intermittent black screen at desktop. With this setup I find most times when doing things in windows ram will go to only 1250MHz if GPU spiking upto 799MHz (as that's my GPU Clock 2). When a game is launched I then get max clock GPU / RAM.


It seems to me there's one more interesting thing happens when the DPM1 and DPM2 MEMCLK is set to some intermediate state.

During my mods I set them both to 1000MHz, and it let me reduce the DPM0 voltage significantly. With stock BIOS (DPM1/[email protected]) I got instability around 0.91V idle, and I couldn't reduce it further, but with reduced MEMCLK I now simply set 0.85V and it runs perfectly.

As I remember, @Berkeley set the idle voltage around 0.79V, and I really believe it.


----------



## gupsterg

Indeed







, why this occurs is due to how GPU can require higher core voltage to be stable with higher RAM freq. Therefore as you reduce RAM freq. you can lower GPU voltage even when GPU freq. is not reduced.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berkeley*
> 
> First of all, i had to find out the minimum voltage for DRAM target clock of 1480Mhz (i also played with the straps and took the strap of 1126-1250 for my 1480 clock since it had better performance than the stilt strap on max clock of 1420Mhz). For me the Mem min was around 1,150v and i give some extra volts for safety so now it is at 1,175v.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> Does anyone know, why the Stilt's MLU BIOSes fail to switch from default LUT fan operation to "Fuzzy logic" operation?


Did you reset driver to defaults or uninstall then reinstall?


----------



## OneB1t

i have this problem with vcore too







if i want to increase vram frequency i need to overvolt alot... :/


----------



## jdorje

Weird. It's always seemed to me that core and ram oc are completely independent.


----------



## OneB1t

memory controller integrated into core is reason why this is happening
for some guys this controller can handle 1700mhz memory @1.0V
for others like me every 50mhz on memory also need 0.025V on vcore


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , why this occurs is due to how GPU can require higher core voltage to be stable with higher RAM freq. Therefore as you reduce RAM freq. you can lower GPU voltage even when GPU freq. is not reduced.
> 
> Did you reset driver to defaults or uninstall then reinstall?


Well, I don't like to waste the time reinstalling the driver after each BIOS reflashing







I'll do it in the end, when everything is done.

During my experiments, I didn't even enable the Catalyst Overdrive - because my initial target is to tune the "out-of-the-box" card state - no Overdrive, no MSI AB, no any bull****








MSI AB is present but it's reset before every flashing, but the flashing is done via ATI_Winflash 2.6.7 /w "admin" rights, again, to save time and skip DOS booting.

Look, I've prepared and flashed dozens of BIOS versions (based on Stilt's MLU, Stilt's mining, various MBA reference versions), and Stilt's MLU BIOSes are the only versions, where I couldn't get Fuzzy Logic mode operational - everywhere else (including his early mining builds) it works properly after being enabled.
I think it's due to some modifications he has done, but it's not mentioned anywhere.

You can try yourself, and I would be VERY surprised if you have success...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> Well, I don't like to waste the time reinstalling the driver after each BIOS reflashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do it in the end, when everything is done.


Neither do I like to waste time







but resetting driver is only a few clicks and reboot at most







.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> my initial target is to tune the "out-of-the-box" card state - no Overdrive, no MSI AB, no any bull****


This was my aim also when I got involved in bios modding investigation







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> MSI AB is present but it's reset before every flashing, but the flashing is done via ATI_Winflash 2.6.7 /w "admin" rights, again, to save time and skip DOS booting.


When you say "reset" are you just clicking reset in program or forcing re-detection of bios defaults by deleting file beginning VEN in folder C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles\ ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> Look, I've prepared and flashed dozens of BIOS versions (based on Stilt's MLU, Stilt's mining, various MBA reference versions), and Stilt's MLU BIOSes are the only versions, where I couldn't get Fuzzy Logic mode operational - everywhere else (including his early mining builds) it works properly after being enabled.
> I think it's due to some modifications he has done, but it's not mentioned anywhere.
> 
> You can try yourself, and I would be VERY surprised if you have success...


I've only used his MLU build once to see if work on custom PCB hawaii card, I didn't have any issues in quick testing without modding it. I will edit his rom to "Fuzzy Logic" and see what happen, this is not to disprove your findings but just to investigate whats going on.


----------



## OneB1t

crimson drivers overdrive is also bugger as hell
i want to create global profile for 300mhz core and 150mhz memory

so card stay on 300/150 while im not playing

it worked for while then it was cluster****


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> When you say "reset" are you just clicking reset in program or forcing re-detection of bios defaults by deleting file beginning VEN in folder C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles\ ?


Simply click "reset" and think it's enough...







At least, I had no problems earlier...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I've only used his MLU build once to see if work on custom PCB hawaii card, I didn't have any issues in quick testing without modding it. I will edit his rom to "Fuzzy Logic" and see what happen, this is not to disprove your findings but just to investigate whats going on.


Please, try and report back. It's very interesting, at least for me...


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> crimson drivers overdrive is also bugger as hell


And it's located in an absolutely unexpected place, just for me. I couldn't find it for the first time...







In old catalyst the overclocking menu placement was more evident.

//Just a little bugreport about the wonderful HawaiiBIOSReader - it doesn't save the Stilt's mining BIOSes correctly, corrupts the PowerPlay section. Not a big problem, certainly, but you can check this if you have will or time...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> Simply click "reset" and think it's enough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least, I had no problems earlier...


When I was changing GPU core voltage offset in ROM (ie the one in VoltageObjectInfo table) I found if I didn't delete the VEN file and force re-detection of bios defaults MSI AB would exhibit anomaly ie if when VEN file created flashed ROM had +30mv in MSI AB and new had +25mv it would revert to +30mv when reset clicked in program. MSI AB was never set to apply any settings at boot on my PC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> Please, try and report back. It's very interesting, at least for me...


Just edited ROM now, uninstalling drivers / running DDU and flashing







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> //Just a little bugreport about the wonderful HawaiiBIOSReader - it doesn't save the Stilt's mining BIOSes correctly, corrupts the PowerPlay section. Not a big problem, certainly, but you can check this if you have will or time...


I just saw your new post, I compared edited Stilt M25P.bin to the one modded to Fuzzylogic and when comparing the 2 files in HxD there is no corruption. Only checksum change and the 00 to 01.

What edit did you do to see corruption?


----------



## OneB1t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> And it's located in an absolutely unexpected place, just for me. I couldn't find it for the first time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In old catalyst the overclocking menu placement was more evident.
> 
> //Just a little bugreport about the wonderful HawaiiBIOSReader - it doesn't save the Stilt's mining BIOSes correctly, corrupts the PowerPlay section. Not a big problem, certainly, but you can check this if you have will or time...


what exactly is corrupted? noone told me







send me pm with problems it have


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> When I was changing GPU core voltage offset in ROM (ie the one in VoltageObjectInfo table) I found if I didn't delete the VEN file and force re-detection of bios defaults MSI AB would exhibit anomaly ie if when VEN file created flashed ROM had +30mv in MSI AB and new had +25mv it would revert to +30mv when reset clicked in program. MSI AB was never set to apply any settings at boot on my PC.


You are right







I had such an issue once. I changed the offset but the previous offset was kept in the MSI AB, and I thought there was some bug... Since then, I use only ZERO offset anywhere








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Just edited ROM now, uninstalling drivers / running DDU and flashing


So I'm waiting....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I just saw your new post, I compared edited Stilt M25P.bin to the one modded to Fuzzylogic and when comparing the 2 files in HxD there is no corruption. Only checksum change and the 00 to 01.
> 
> What edit did you do to see corruption?


No,no,no! Don't confuse the MLU build with the early mining build. Your M**P.bin is MLU, while the mining builds were named like STILTMXT_V**.


----------



## jdorje

Set the all-time high firestrike score for a 4690k + 390.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7199111



Neither CPU nor GPU overclocks are stable - just enough to pass.

I also have this one with a slightly higher graphics score. Couldn't reproduce it when I bumped CPU core though.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7198755

Who shall accept the challenge and break 12k? 4690k/4670k+390 only.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> So I'm waiting....





Spoiler: Crimson info screens









Spoiler: OverDrive Page



[/info]



You may note the reason why 20% fan is stuck, but read on my testing.

SO with setting as default setup = fail duty cycle stuck 20% even when temp hit 77c.


Spoiler: Valley









Spoiler: Next mod 1 via Overdrive









Spoiler: Valley duty cycle stuck 20%









Spoiler: Mod 2 via Overdrive









Spoiler: Now success :D







I think this is driver bug, I will try older Catalyst Control Center driver tomorrow. Why I say driver bug is that Fan PWM is 40% in bios but driver show 0% in 1st overdrive screenshot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> No,no,no! Don't confuse the MLU build with the early mining build. Your M**P.bin is MLU, while the mining builds were named like STILTMXT_V**.


Ahh, my bad. So any mod on mining roms cause corruption or particular one?


----------



## OneB1t

you can still mod that bios just fan table is on different offset maybe fix it later...


----------



## pillowsack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Set the all-time high firestrike score for a 4690k + 390.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7199111
> 
> 
> 
> Neither CPU nor GPU overclocks are stable - just enough to pass.
> 
> I also have this one with a slightly higher graphics score. Couldn't reproduce it when I bumped CPU core though.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7198755
> 
> Who shall accept the challenge and break 12k? 4690k/4670k+390 only.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10189736?

12390 with AMD Radeon R9 390X(1x) and Intel Core i5-4690K


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10189736?
> 
> 12390 with AMD Radeon R9 390X(1x) and Intel Core i5-4690K


Why is your "graphics driver not approved"? If you search by 390x + 4690k yours doesn't show at the top (where it would be).

When I used the crimson hotfix beta driver it said not approved for a while, then the exact same driver was approved.


----------



## pillowsack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Why is your "graphics driver not approved"? If you search by 390x + 4690k yours doesn't show at the top (where it would be).
> 
> When I used the crimson hotfix beta driver it said not approved for a while, then the exact same driver was approved.


Hrmmm, that's a good question. I tried to search for it too, but only came up with my BEFORE memory timing mods and before crimson hotfix...

http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/1826/1035/500000?minScore=0&cpuName=Intel Core i5-4690K&gpuName=AMD Radeon R9 390X

I have about the first 5 scores, but I swear to god I didn't cheat on that 12K one. I just did a history search on my chrome for it, but that's goofy it's not available to search...

EDIT:

So I just did DDU and then reinstalled the 16.1. Pushed my card to 1200/1600. Still giving me the "not approved driver" bs....

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10276366?


----------



## fyzzz

12752 with i5 4690k/R9 290








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7195413


----------



## Worldwin

I dont get the powertune for Hawaii. When I set DPM7 =1150mV, during gaming it fluctuates around 1050+-20mV. Shouldn't it be more static?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> So I just did DDU and then reinstalled the 16.1. Pushed my card to 1200/1600. Still giving me the "not approved driver" bs....


I guess it could be something to do with the bios mods, but presumably we all have roughly the same mods...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> 12752 with i5 4690k/R9 290


Well played sir.


----------



## mus1mus

He's DA MAN!


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> I dont get the powertune for Hawaii. When I set DPM7 =1150mV, during gaming it fluctuates around 1050+-20mV. Shouldn't it be more static?


Vdroop + measurement error. These digital IR/CHIL controllers always read the output voltages too low (around 50-75mV) at higher currents. By the design reference cards have 0.001075Ohm RLL, which means:

0mV droop @ 0A
10.75mV droop @ 10A
53.75mV droop @ 50A
107.5mV droop @ 100A
161.25mV droop @ 150A
215mV droop @ 200A

Obviously since the tolerances are this low, the actual droop might vary slightly between the specimens or depending on the temperature or the assembler.


----------



## jdorje

It can be off by 200 millivolts? Jesus.


----------



## The Stilt

Vdroop, the not measurement error. It is current dependant (Vdroop = I * R).


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10189736?
> 
> 12390 with AMD Radeon R9 390X(1x) and Intel Core i5-4690K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is your "graphics driver not approved"? If you search by 390x + 4690k yours doesn't show at the top (where it would be).
> 
> When I used the crimson hotfix beta driver it said not approved for a while, then the exact same driver was approved.
Click to expand...

Do not worry with "GRAPHICS DRIVER IS NOT APPROVED" in 3dmark result. You will get that if you use BETA or newly release WHQL drivers. The results pretty much valid.

*jdorje*, you're using 15.12 drivers (*15.300.1025.1001*), not 16.1 hot fix drivers (*15.301.1201.0*).


----------



## pillowsack

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10279868?

12409 best run so far, stable except the 1700 memory(stilt).

I can't really figure out how to get my mobo to do more than 1.52Vcore on my CPU. Right now i'm feeding it 1.47 24/7 for 4.8ghz(not a golden chip for sure). I'd like to run it at 1.55vcore and 5ghz 24/7, but i'm sure if I made a post asking they would flip ****. My temps dont go above 70C though heh...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> 12752 with i5 4690k/R9 290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7195413


What are your firestrike ultra scores looking like?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10279868?
> 
> 12409 best run so far, stable except the 1700 memory(stilt).
> 
> I can't really figure out how to get my mobo to do more than 1.52Vcore on my CPU. Right now i'm feeding it 1.47 24/7 for 4.8ghz(not a golden chip for sure). I'd like to run it at 1.55vcore and 5ghz 24/7, but i'm sure if I made a post asking they would flip ****. My temps dont go above 70C though heh...


At 1.55V, I'm more worry about CPU degradation and I'm not talking about long term degradation but instant CPU degradation that will happen under 24/7 usage even if you make sure temp below 85C. I honestly don't know when Haswell/Devil's Canyon CPU start to degrade & I just want to remind you what will happen if voltage is too high. If you know 1.55V is completely fine with Haswell/Devil's Canyon CPU, then go ahead. What is your input voltage (VCCIN/VRIN) anyway?


----------



## pillowsack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> At 1.55V, I'm more worry about CPU degradation and I'm not talking about long term degradation but instant CPU degradation that will happen under 24/7 usage even if you make sure temp below 85C. I honestly don't know when Haswell/Devil's Canyon CPU start to degrade & I just want to remind you what will happen if voltage is too high. If you know 1.55V is completely fine with Haswell/Devil's Canyon CPU, then go ahead. What is your input voltage (VCCIN/VRIN) anyway?


2.1VCCIN

I honestly feel that devils canyon was made to take some more voltage since the whole point of the refresh was more stable voltage feed to the chip, since that was probably what was burning up. They claim TIM improvement, but this thing would jump up to 90C in a heart beat with water until I delidded and did CLU to it.

I don't mind the long term degrade because the chip will probably be replaced by then(and it would still probably do stock clocks or 4GHZ after some degradation...)

Need a reason to upgrade to a DDR4 platform in the future, at least an explanation for the wife


----------



## pillowsack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> 2.1VCCIN
> 
> I honestly feel that devils canyon was made to take some more voltage since the whole point of the refresh was more stable voltage feed to the chip, since that was probably what was burning up. They claim TIM improvement, but this thing would jump up to 90C in a heart beat with water until I delidded and did CLU to it.
> 
> I don't mind the long term degrade because the chip will probably be replaced by then(and it would still probably do stock clocks or 4GHZ after some degradation...)
> 
> Need a reason to upgrade to a DDR4 platform in the future, at least an explanation for the wife


My thermal gun tells me my motherboard VRM cooling hits a max of 45C in it's current state.

err my bad, early morning double post...


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10279868?
> 
> 12409 best run so far, stable except the 1700 memory(stilt).
> 
> I can't really figure out how to get my mobo to do more than 1.52Vcore on my CPU. Right now i'm feeding it 1.47 24/7 for 4.8ghz(not a golden chip for sure). I'd like to run it at 1.55vcore and 5ghz 24/7, but i'm sure if I made a post asking they would flip ****. My temps dont go above 70C though heh...
> What are your firestrike ultra scores looking like?


Just did a quick run at 1290/1660 and this is what i got http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7204483, no idea if it is good or not. Wow 1.47v for 4.8? you was unlucky. I run my cpu at 4.8/1.32v daily and it doesn´t do 5 ghz stable no matter what voltage. But i can benchmark it at 5.1-5.2 1.52-1.55v. But it is also under a custom loop and delidded.


----------



## pillowsack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Just did a quick run at 1290/1660 and this is what i got http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7204483, no idea if it is good or not. Wow 1.47v for 4.8? you was unlucky. I run my cpu at 4.8/1.32v daily and it doesn´t do 5 ghz stable no matter what voltage. But i can benchmark it at 5.1-5.2 1.52-1.55v. But it is also under a custom loop and delidded.


eh I can do 5ghz at 1.52v for benchmarking, i'd just rather see what I can get for a 24/7 stable benchmark.


----------



## mus1mus

@fyzzz

What's your new Top Score mate?

I now have 2 290XS. Each does 1300+/1625 and a 290 that does the same. All Elpida but better than nothing.









Still, having just a single block limits me to one-card-run at top speeds.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @fyzzz
> 
> What's your new Top Score mate?
> 
> I now have 2 290X that does 1300+/1625 and a 290 that does the same. All Elpida but better than nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, having just a single block limits me to one-card-run at top speeds.


Wow you are so lucky. My top score is still this: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7195413. But i have a feeling that i could maybe get more out of it. 1300mhz might actually be doable. I'm testing on the 15.7.1 driver, maybe i should test more drivers.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Wow you are so lucky. My top score is still this: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7195413. But i have a feeling that i could maybe get more out of it. 1300mhz might actually be doable. I'm testing on the 15.7.1 driver, maybe i should test more drivers.


Have you tried a PT BIOS? Integrate your favourite memory timings into it and watch it fly. You have better chances now that your weather guarantees sub-20C ambients.









Surprising how these 2 new-dead-stock cards are doing. Needs about 1.4 to reach 1300 but keeps on clocking past 1350.

BTW, avoid Crimson for now. Til you are pretty confident of the clocks you can tick. One or two crashes and you can't get into Windows.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Have you tried a PT BIOS? Integrate your favourite memory timings into it and watch it fly. You have better chances now that your weather guarantees sub-20C ambients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprising how these 2 new-dead-stock cards are doing. Needs about 1.4 to reach 1300 but keeps on clocking past 1350.
> 
> BTW, avoid Crimson for now. Til you are pretty confident of the clocks you can tick. One or two crashes and you can't get into Windows.


Yeah I tried crimson at first but then switched over to a older driver. I will try pt bios if I can get it working, I need to mod in bfr support and so far I've haven't got it working yet. Surely doing something wrong, got it to work before.


----------



## fyzzz

I don´t remember how to mod in bfr support properly in pt bios and i can´t get it to work. I´m getting a bsod when it tries to go into windows, which indicates that the memory mod doesn´t work.


----------



## gupsterg

@fyzzz can do mod for you if you like? which PT do you want with BFR? BTW latest bench result







.

@MihaStar tried last version of CCC drivers, same story. Driver picks up Fuzzy Logic enabled as shows slider for target temp & max fan but is not reading values from bios for either of them. Only way target temp & max fan can be correctly set/function is manually.

Started marking PP of Stilt MLU vs close version number / size of PP of Sapphire Vapor-X 290X rom I have.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Looks like it has 4 states of GPU / RAM Clocks as well







, may mod the Sapphire PP into MLU to see if then Fuzzy Logic setup picked up correctly, that way will know if hex value that need change is in PP.


----------



## fyzzz

@gupsterg Yes i would appreciate it, there is something that i'm completely missing or doing wrong. Just the regular pt1 bios would be fine.


----------



## mus1mus

You only need to copy the BFR timings. No otter else.


----------



## gupsterg

@fyzzz attached is PT1 with BFR, use PT1BFR.rom. I have included PT1 / Sapphire Tri-X 290 OC roms I used in folder Orig ROMS with tables txt. As VRAM info table was same length it was just copy and paste whole table from TriX to PT1 and fix checksum. In folder VRAM Tables is extracted VRAM_Info from each rom when comparing these there seemed to me more difference than just timings.

FyzzzPT1.zip 194k .zip file


@OneB1t I have attached a zip with the last version of hawaiireader which had the voltage table in powerplay table plus new. Reason being why is when I modded the PT1 rom for Fyzzz I used latest hawaiireader to fix checksum. Upon saving rom it modified a fan profile value even though I didn't change it, attached also are the roms for you to view. Offset b7bb changed from 16 to 00.

bug.zip 149k .zip file


----------



## fyzzz

@gupsterg Thanks so much again. This one works and boots. So it was just copy paste? I tried it numerous times, but it didn't work, i must had copied something wrong.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, yes just copy paste complete table and fix checksum, both VRAM_Info tables where same length.

If you were using latest hawaiireader to fix checksum it's mucking up a hex value for PT rom.

There is no mod to ROM other than BFR support so you need to do timings, etc as you want.

I just love seeing your results so can't wait to read how it goes







, I would never sell that card as it's just great silicon!







.


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @MihaStar tried last version of CCC drivers, same story. Driver picks up Fuzzy Logic enabled as shows slider for target temp & max fan but is not reading values from bios for either of them. Only way target temp & max fan can be correctly set/function is manually.
> 
> Started marking PP of Stilt MLU vs close version number / size of PP of Sapphire Vapor-X 290X rom I have.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it has 4 states of GPU / RAM Clocks as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , may mod the Sapphire PP into MLU to see if then Fuzzy Logic setup picked up correctly, that way will know if hex value that need change is in PP.


Well, at least you confirmed that something is definitely wrong with the PP table in MLU that causes such an issue. That's good.

May I ask you, how do you color the byte patterns on the screenshots? If it's an option of a HxD editor, then I didn't find it yet.


----------



## gupsterg

I do screen capture and mark by hand in Paint. This was how we were doing it originally and sort of stuck to doing that







. I need to get Hex Workshop, seen a few using it in this thread and that has more advanced features than HxD.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , yes just copy paste complete table and fix checksum, both VRAM_Info tables where same length.
> 
> If you were using latest hawaiireader to fix checksum it's mucking up a hex value for PT rom.
> 
> There is no mod to ROM other than BFR support so you need to do timings, etc as you want.
> 
> I just love seeing your results so can't wait to read how it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I would never sell that card as it's just great silicon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


.Yes i used latest Hawaii bios reader. No mods done yet: 1300/1750 +250mv http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7210215, not too impressive, but my card will shine once i apply my memory mods. But i get blackscreen for a split second an other wierd things when i apply high voltage and high frequencies, otherwise the test runs fine and not too many artifacts. So fun to use this 290 again.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @fyzzz attached is PT1 with BFR, use PT1BFR.rom. I have included PT1 / Sapphire Tri-X 290 OC roms I used in folder Orig ROMS with tables txt. As VRAM info table was same length it was just copy and paste whole table from TriX to PT1 and fix checksum. In folder VRAM Tables is extracted VRAM_Info from each rom when comparing these there seemed to me more difference than just timings.
> 
> FyzzzPT1.zip 194k .zip file


Ok, now I understand your guide at first post a bit better than before.


----------



## Ironsight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I was wondering if you can expand on this.
> 
> Q1) When looking at VCELimitTable there are no frequencies, so I'm assuming that table just cross ref DPM SCLKs for frequencies?, so then I would assume what is called GPU Clock 2 in HawaiiReader is VCE Clock?
> 
> Q2) I've taken some cues for best practices for bios modding from your posts / roms and factory roms. Why don't OC versions of factory roms where they increase DPM SCLK they don't match GPU Clock 2 to GPU DPM state 2?


Thanks to changing that single number in the GPU Freq table to match the number of GPU clock 2 my card now idles more properly with my overclocked X-Star.

@60hz my card would idle fine, 0.961V and ~8W. @120hz the card would be stuck at 1.320V (DPM7 1350) and suck ~40W.
Now by changing that single number it idles at 1.156V using ~17W.


----------



## OneB1t

dont think that this change can affect idling


----------



## gupsterg

@fyzzz

Do timings mod using hex editor and use this hawaiireader attached for other mods/checksum. The fan profile in the PT1 rom seem short, didn't take long enough to view if that hex value changing from 16 to 00 automatically on save is an issue or not for stability of rom.

HawaiiBiosReader.zip 32k .zip file


@kizwan

No worries







, I will look at OP over weekend to see if I can tweak / add stuff to make better.

@MihaStar

Modded complete powerplay from Sapphire Vapor-X 290X ROM to Stilt MLU and not resolve Fuzzy Logic to work without manual intervention via Overdrive (Sapphire ROM version 015.045.000.015).

If I come across something that solve it will post.

@Ironsight

Great to read a resolution via this edit







.


----------



## Synntx

What is a PT rom?


----------



## mus1mus

Evil ROMs.


----------



## OneB1t

if some value is readed incorrrectly in does not get corrupted on save as long as you dont touch it


----------



## Ironsight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> dont think that this change can affect idling


Well like I said it idled fine at 60hz but to run 120hz you have to patch the drivers to increase the pixel clock (running 240MHz @60hz vs 466MHz @120hz). The mismatched numbers didn't affect 60hz so it probably doesn't affect idling of monitors that natively run 120/144hz etc.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> if some value is readed incorrrectly in does not get corrupted on save as long as you dont touch it


I tried it twice







, I did not edit any values using hawaiireader but only open > save to fix checksum







.

Have you checked the bug.zip I attached?









File PT1BFR without extension is PT1 with BFR VRAM info added, without checksum fix. PT1BFR.rom is checksum fixed file via latest version of hawaiireader (filed named as HawaiiBiosReader151.exe).

As I'm not at my desktop, I downloaded bug.zip onto my laptap, was going to do screen capture video to show what occurring, but new hawaiireader not working in Win7 32bit, old does.



Later this evening I will do check 3rd time and do screen capture video to see if it's something I'm doing wrong







.


----------



## fyzzz

I modded in my timings in the pt bios and took it for a test today and it went better than expected







. There should maybe be a little more too squeeze out too, this was a quick run just too see how things are working.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7213860


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I modded in my timings in the pt bios and took it for a test today and it went better than expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There should maybe be a little more too squeeze out too, this was a quick run just too see how things are working.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7213860


16K! Nice one.







How much offset voltage or voltage you feed to the card?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 16K! Nice one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much offset voltage or voltage you feed to the card?


300mv, which after droop is around 1.4v i think. I have the window open to help temperatures further. I don´t want to lose this card







.


----------



## mus1mus

Magic Hex added as well?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 16K! Nice one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much offset voltage or voltage you feed to the card?
> 
> 
> 
> 300mv, which after droop is around 1.4v i think. I have the window open to help temperatures further. I don´t want to lose this card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Someone did posted in 2014 at 290/290X club that 1.45v (after vdroop) is enough to pop cap/vrm even if under LN2. He is not saying it will happen but it can/may happen. So, just a heads up.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Magic Hex added as well?


Yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Someone did posted in 2014 at 290/290X club that 1.45v (after vdroop) is enough to pop cap/vrm even if under LN2. He is not saying it will happen but it can/may happen. So, just a heads up.


I remember reading that some time ago yes. Atleast there aren't any problems yet


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Someone did posted in 2014 at 290/290X club that *1.45v (after vdroop) is enough to pop cap/vrm even if under LN2*. He is not saying it will happen but it can/may happen. So, just a heads up.


I haven't yet.







Not saying I can't too.


----------



## Synntx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Magic Hex added as well?


What is the magic hex? I've only taken the 1250 strap timings and copied them to the higer timings and ar 1200/1750 with power limit 50% and +100mv I'm able to get 15000 graphics score but no higher. What else can i do?


----------



## gupsterg

@fyzzz







+







result!

@MihaStar I think there is also more going on with Stilt's MLU ROM as well.



In each PowerPlay is what I saw termed as Fake VDDC in a file (IIRC) or termed as GoldenDB of VDDC for ASIC. We have been told this section has no effect plus some testing has shown this but why would MLU ROM deviate from having 968







.

I think I also saw something else when I dumped GPU registers via AiDA64 but will have to check more thoroughly tonight.

@OneB1t

One reason why I've kept using old hawaiireader is due to the feature of seeing Fake VDDC / GoldenDB of VDDC for ASIC any chance of a return of this feature in next update?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synntx*
> 
> What is the magic hex? I've only taken the 1250 strap timings and copied them to the higer timings and ar 1200/1750 with power limit 50% and +100mv I'm able to get 15000 graphics score but no higher. What else can i do?


A couple HEX values to tweak for Benching. It's not, in any way useful oitside that, so don't worry about it.









Unless you wanna bump scores with @fyzzz or have a card that can challenge his'.

And maybe this: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6610752


----------



## fyzzz

Ran heaven at 1300mhz today also, no problems +250mv


----------



## gupsterg

@mus1mus OMG!














+







your result!


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @MihaStar I think there is also more going on with Stilt's MLU ROM as well.
> 
> 
> 
> In each PowerPlay is what I saw termed as Fake VDDC in a file (IIRC) or termed as GoldenDB of VDDC for ASIC. We have been told this section has no effect plus some testing has shown this but why would MLU ROM deviate from having 968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I think I also saw something else when I dumped GPU registers via AiDA64 but will have to check more thoroughly tonight.


Thank you for your investigations









You are right about several strange things that could be noticed in MLU BIOS. One of them is ascending order in GPU clock states (#1 is 300MHz, #2 is 300MHz, and #3 is 1000MHz), while default BIOSes generally have descending order instead (1000 - 727 - 300).

Regarding your voltage, the MLU is stated to have some idle efficiency optimizations, so lowered from 0.968V to 0.925V value will certainly help, but it's just nothing compared to what could be really achieved (around 0.8V - 0.85V) while setting the MEMCLK DPM1/2 to lower speed.

As for me, the only interest in MLU is maybe the BIOS code itself (as the BIOS number is increased with some improvements, significant or not) and some optimizations to VRM (as Stilt stated), but I didn't still got a direct comparison between MLU and "non-efficient" default version.

And that's all. Timings are inserted anywhere, voltages are edited anywhere, UEFI is not a problem...

I wonder, why didn't we see the comments from the author of MLU yet?







It will take him a few minutes to explain, but it takes us much more time to rack our brains and try to reverse his "magic" coding









Btw, does your sapphire source BIOS applies to a MBA reference board? It seems to me that it doesn't...


----------



## matty50racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> A couple HEX values to tweak for Benching. It's not, in any way useful oitside that, so don't worry about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you wanna bump scores with @fyzzz or have a card that can challenge his'.
> 
> And maybe this: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6610752


Mine is close









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7147824

I haven't had time to fool around with my 290x in the last couple weeks since I sold my 3770k. I have been playing with my 280x 4770k rig lately. I want to beat that score so bad!

Mus1mus is that a 290x (2816sp) or 290?


----------



## valkyrjur

Someone can edit the memory timmings of my powercolor PCS+ 390x bios please?. Because I'm totally cofused about what i need to do. The asic quality of my graphic card is 79.4 if this info can help.
Thanks in advance.

Hawaii_2.zip 98k .zip file


----------



## matty50racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrjur*
> 
> Someone can edit the memory timmings of my powercolor PCS+ 390x bios please?. Because I'm totally cofused about what i need to do. The asic quality of my graphic card is 79.4 if this info can help.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Hawaii_2.zip 98k .zip file


Do you know what type of memory your card has?


----------



## valkyrjur

I have edited my post with the memory type info.
Regards


----------



## The Stilt

There is no "magic" in the MLU builds. I just optimized the behavior in low power conditions. The minimum voltage in MLU builds in HIGHER than in the default bioses, however the average stays below the level of the default bioses. Basically I lowered the DPM0 voltage (which is always fixed), disabled ULV (causes contant transitions between 0.875V - 0.968V) and made the DPM1 to match voltage scaling curve. DPM1 voltage on MLU bioses is also fixed. Since DPM1 is used for some of the video decoding tasks it improves the overall efficiency too. Some changes to VRM configuration were also made.

MLU bioses also have the full set of optimized timings, unlike any of the previous bioses I have released.


----------



## valkyrjur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty50racer*
> 
> Do you know what type of memory your card has?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## navjack27

I'd like to figure out how to do the MLU bios mods to my 390x. Maybe since I'm taking tonight off from gaming I'll just dive into geek mode and see what I can "emulate" feature for feature in my bios. Some of the features don't seem applicable to what I want/need but then I'm not sure until I test them one by one.


----------



## matty50racer

I made a couple for you to try. One with 1250 timings and another with 1375 timings. The only changes are memory timings and checksum corrected. 1250 should be faster per memory clock but 1375 will be stable at higher clocks. I don't have experience with your memory so I don't know what will work best. I know AFR seems to work best for me with 1250 timings at 1600-1700mhz.

Hawaii_Tmod.zip 197k .zip file


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty50racer*
> 
> Mine is close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7147824
> 
> I haven't had time to fool around with my 290x in the last couple weeks since I sold my 3770k. I have been playing with my 280x 4770k rig lately. I want to beat that score so bad!
> 
> Mus1mus is that a 290x (2816sp) or 290?


It's a 290. But I have 2 other 290Xs waiting for some magic touch.

Identical 76.2 ASICs that does 1300+ on the cores. yay! One does 1390 on Fire Strike. The other yet to be tested on water.

Man, that score is purtty! If you need some tips, hit me and @fyzzz

We'd love it.









@fyzzz
We have a new contender!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Ran heaven at 1300mhz today also, no problems +250mv


OMIGAWD! 1300 Club better need to be created.









So pretty!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @mus1mus OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your result!


That is of course a product of the things you guys started.







huge props for all the info!


----------



## kizwan

I have two questions.


What is the advantages setting voltage to all DPM state (0 to 7)? I can use voltages from ATIGPU registers (GPU Pstates list) right?

What is the advantages setting memory clocks for DPM 1 & 2 lower than memory clock from DPM 3 to 7?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I have two questions.
> 
> 
> What is the advantages setting voltage to all DPM state (0 to 7)? I can use voltages from ATIGPU registers (GPU Pstates list) right?
> 
> What is the advantages setting memory clocks for DPM 1 & 2 lower than memory clock from DPM 3 to 7?


- None
- Lower power draw (lower memory clock = lower memory & memory controller power consumption).

If you want to lower the idle power consumption even further, you can add lower VDDCI state for lower memory clocks.

Hawaii cards normally have a single state (1.0000V VDDCI @ 1250MHz), but you can add 0.85 - 0.9V VDDCI @ 150MHz too if you want. That´s the usual configuration on other cards (non Hawaii). The PHY should not require 1.0000V @ 150MHz. You´ll need to determine the minimum VDDCI yourself.


----------



## valkyrjur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty50racer*
> 
> I made a couple for you to try. One with 1250 timings and another with 1375 timings. The only changes are memory timings and checksum corrected. 1250 should be faster per memory clock but 1375 will be stable at higher clocks. I don't have experience with your memory so I don't know what will work best. I know AFR seems to work best for me with 1250 timings at 1600-1700mhz.
> 
> Hawaii_Tmod.zip 197k .zip file


Thanks a lot. I'll try it in a few hours and I'll give you my impressions.


----------



## fyzzz

Yay more people over 16k, fun







. Almost tempted to sell my 980 ti and pick up a another 290/390. These cards are so fun to play around with. I wish i never had sold my asus 290 dc2. 84% asic and clocked 1260mhz + on a aftermarket air cooler, memory was elpida but it managed 1625+.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I have two questions.
> 
> 
> What is the advantages setting voltage to all DPM state (0 to 7)? I can use voltages from ATIGPU registers (GPU Pstates list) right?
> 
> What is the advantages setting memory clocks for DPM 1 & 2 lower than memory clock from DPM 3 to 7?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - None
> - Lower power draw (lower memory clock = lower memory & memory controller power consumption).
> 
> If you want to lower the idle power consumption even further, you can add lower VDDCI state for lower memory clocks.
> 
> Hawaii cards normally have a single state (1.0000V VDDCI @ 1250MHz), but you can add 0.85 - 0.9V VDDCI @ 150MHz too if you want. That´s the usual configuration on other cards (non Hawaii). The PHY should not require 1.0000V @ 150MHz. You´ll need to determine the minimum VDDCI yourself.
Click to expand...

Thank you. Based on the tips from fyzzz & AliNT77, I did "middle" memory mod before but much lower memory clocks (450) from DPM 1 to 6. With this mod I managed to use negative offset voltage without turning down the clocks & with the memory overclocked to 1600. I didn't test the negative offset with games but it rock solid with firestrike. With games, at everything at stock & Crossfire-ed, games running without any problem but I started having hard crash once overclocked, even with mild overclock that supposedly games stable. I am having hard crash with GTA V lately with XFX390 modded BIOS on my crossfired 290 which consisting Elpida & Hynix cards. Do you think if I copy Elpida VRAM table from 290 BIOS to XFX390 BIOS will help with my problem? I suspect my CPU overclock too but I re-run stress testing, e.g. Realbench, HWBOT x265, etc, & all show my CPU overclock rock solid. The problem is hard crash, complete computer lockup & no BSOD at all.

I need to look at the guide at first post again for VDDCI mod. I did quick look before & I noticed VDDCI in XFX390 BIOS is set to 1.000V but GPU-Z/HWINFO reported 1.031V. I think there's offset voltage set in the BIOS for VDDCI. So far I can't find the offset voltage in the BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Yay more people over 16k, fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Almost tempted to sell my 980 ti and pick up a another 290/390. These cards are so fun to play around with. I wish i never had sold my asus 290 dc2. 84% asic and clocked 1260mhz + on a aftermarket air cooler, memory was elpida but it managed 1625+.


Sorry, I chickened out to push more since 2014. I'm still hunting the water chiller though, so there's still hope.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I think there's offset voltage set in the BIOS for VDDCI


Hard to say, without the bios


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> There is no "magic" in the MLU builds. I just optimized the behavior in low power conditions. The minimum voltage in MLU builds in HIGHER than in the default bioses, however the average stays below the level of the default bioses. Basically I lowered the DPM0 voltage (which is always fixed), disabled ULV (causes contant transitions between 0.875V - 0.968V) and made the DPM1 to match voltage scaling curve. DPM1 voltage on MLU bioses is also fixed. Since DPM1 is used for some of the video decoding tasks it improves the overall efficiency too. Some changes to VRM configuration were also made.
> 
> MLU bioses also have the full set of optimized timings, unlike any of the previous bioses I have released.


Why the adjustment of Fake VDDC values? why I ask is you've said they have no effect, certain testing by us shown no effect. I can't help but think it is to improve efficiency / counteract the offset voltage your applying in rom? thoroughly confused at present.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> What is the advantages setting voltage to all DPM state (0 to 7)? I can use voltages from ATIGPU registers (GPU Pstates list) right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> - None


Only my opinion I think there is gain from doing this.



If I compare table 1 vs 3 I've got higher frequencies through all DPMs and lower voltage through DPMs at least 3 DPMs. When logging GPU voltage in say MSI AB for DPM freq I was gaining lower voltages for DPMs set lower. OP has some MSI HML files IIRC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is of course a product of the things you guys started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huge props for all the info!


Great to be part of it







.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Why the adjustment of Fake VDDC values? why I ask is you've said they have no effect, certain testing by us shown no effect. I can't help but think it is to improve efficiency / counteract the offset voltage your applying in rom? thoroughly confused at present.
> 
> Only my opinion I think there is gain from doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> If I compare table 1 vs 3 I've got higher frequencies through all DPMs and lower voltage through DPMs at least 3 DPMs. When logging GPU voltage in say MSI AB for DPM freq I was gaining lower voltages for DPMs set lower. OP has some MSI HML files IIRC.
> Great to be part of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


With these "Fake VDDC" values you mean the CAC leakage records? I have never touched them, unless the manually specified voltage was outside the CAC leakage record range. That was the case with MLU bioses, since the manually specified voltage (0.925V) was below the minimum range specified in CAC record. Being outside the record range probably has no ill effects, but I take no unnecessary risks with a release ROM.

I you set the voltage manually to the same value you already have, why would it make any difference? If your DPM3 VID for example is 1.05000V, replacing the DPM3 voltage pointer (0xFF04) with 1.05000V changes nothing, obviously.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> With these "Fake VDDC" values you mean the CAC leakage records? I have never touched them, unless the manually specified voltage was outside the CAC leakage record range. That was the case with MLU bioses, since the manually specified voltage (0.925V) was below the minimum range specified in CAC record. Being outside the record range probably has no ill effects, but I take no unnecessary risks with a release ROM.


OK, I understand now and thanks for insight







, +rep. What's up with Fuzzy logic when enabled on MLU rom driver detect bios has this but it does not pick up target temp / max fan speed values from bios? ie max fan 0%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I you set the voltage manually to the same value you already have, why would it make any difference? If your DPM3 VID for example is 1.05000V, replacing the DPM3 voltage pointer (0xFF04) with 1.05000V changes nothing, obviously.


I agree.

In table 1 my EVV for DPM 2,3,4 is higher with lower GPU freq vs table 3 where I have manual VID which is lower plus higher GPU freq, so I have gained something?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I need to look at the guide at first post again for VDDCI mod. I did quick look before & I noticed VDDCI in XFX390 BIOS is set to 1.000V but GPU-Z/HWINFO reported 1.031V. I think there's offset voltage set in the BIOS for VDDCI. So far I can't find the offset voltage in the BIOS.


I had someone contact me about this via PM, this persons stock & the modded 390X rom in OCN thread had 1.000v VDDCI but he was getting 1.031v in monitoring. I asked him to uninstall drivers + OC apps without keeping settings, then run DDU and reflash, reinstall drivers/OC apps. This resolved this anomaly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Hawaii cards normally have a single state (1.0000V VDDCI @ 1250MHz), but you can add 0.85 - 0.9V VDDCI @ 150MHz too if you want. That´s the usual configuration on other cards (non Hawaii). The PHY should not require 1.0000V @ 150MHz. You´ll need to determine the minimum VDDCI yourself.


In all PowerPlay tables only seen 1 state of VDDCI voltage / freq, to add another is it just as simple as:-



and make adjustment for extra 5 bytes added to rom?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> To get around the MEMCLK barrier in Grenada, AMD has latched some of the memory controller related timings (through bios). So for higher than 1375MHz use 390 memory block with corrected memory density and corrected timings.


Asked about above before and no answer, perhaps you missed the post.

memory block = VRAM_Info ?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I think there's offset voltage set in the BIOS for VDDCI
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say, without the bios
Click to expand...

Here you go.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_32SYawOggYSW5WejhyV1pIU0E/view?usp=sharing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I need to look at the guide at first post again for VDDCI mod. I did quick look before & I noticed VDDCI in XFX390 BIOS is set to 1.000V but GPU-Z/HWINFO reported 1.031V. I think there's offset voltage set in the BIOS for VDDCI. So far I can't find the offset voltage in the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> I had someone contact me about this via PM, this persons stock & the modded 390X rom in OCN thread had 1.000v VDDCI but he was getting 1.031v in monitoring. I asked him to uninstall drivers + OC apps without keeping settings, then run DDU and reflash, reinstall drivers/OC apps. This resolved this anomaly.
Click to expand...

Interesting, I always uninstall & reinstall drivers after flashing my cards. I didn't uninstall OC apps though. I did go back and forth between 290 & 390 BIOS quite frequently. Whenever I flashed 290 BIOS VDDCI will return to 1.000V & when flashed with 390 BIOS VDDCI will return to 1.031V. This is what I observed here.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OK, I understand now and thanks for insight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , +rep. What's up with Fuzzy logic when enabled on MLU rom driver detect bios has this but it does not pick up target temp / max fan speed values from bios? ie max fan 0%
> I agree.
> 
> In table 1 my EVV for DPM 2,3,4 is higher with lower GPU freq vs table 3 where I have manual VID which is lower plus higher GPU freq, so I have gained something?
> I had someone contact me about this via PM, this persons stock & the modded 390X rom in OCN thread had 1.000v VDDCI but he was getting 1.031v in monitoring. I asked him to uninstall drivers + OC apps without keeping settings, then run DDU and reflash, reinstall drivers/OC apps. This resolved this anomaly.
> In all PowerPlay tables only seen 1 state of VDDCI voltage / freq, to add another is it just as simple as:-
> 
> 
> 
> and make adjustment for extra 5 bytes added to rom?
> Asked about above before and no answer, perhaps you missed the post.
> 
> memory block = VRAM_Info ?


Your original VDDCI (1375MHz @ 1.0000V) = 01|1C1902|E803 (VDDCI State Count | MEMCLK in 10kHz | VDDCI in mV)

To add second lower state, increase the length of PPTable by five bytes and change the structure of the VDDCI table to:

0*2*|983A00|8403|1C1902|E803

That will give you

150MHz @ 0.900V
1375MHz @ 1.000V

When Fuzzy is enabled the PWM control is left to the display driver. The bios contains a sensitivity value which determines the granularity of the adjustment the driver makes. Bigger number means more aggressive adjustment (vs. temperature). At default the sensitivity is set to 4836. It is calibrated for the default radial fan only, which has peak rpm of 6k. Fuzzy logic is designed to keep the fan at as low rpms as possible, until the ASIC TMax is closing in. The DTE (fault flag) temperature is adjustable, however the maximum operating temperature is set by the driver (IIRC).

VRAM_Info yes. The first part of the table is for PHY & IO related settings / timings


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Here you go.
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_32SYawOggYSW5WejhyV1pIU0E/view?usp=sharing
> Interesting, I always uninstall & reinstall drivers after flashing my cards. I didn't uninstall OC apps though. I did go back and forth between 290 & 390 BIOS quite frequently. Whenever I flashed 290 BIOS VDDCI will return to 1.000V & when flashed with 390 BIOS VDDCI will return to 1.031V. This is what I observed here.


The person who originally wrote that bios is an imbecile. Open the bios into a hex editor and go to offset 0xAC40. Change 0x65 to 0x00. That will remove the offsets set for VDDC (37.5mV) and VDDCI (31.25mV)


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Your original VDDCI (1375MHz @ 1.0000V) = 01|1C1902|E803 (VDDCI State Count | MEMCLK in 10kHz | VDDCI in mV)
> 
> To add second lower state, increase the length of PPTable by five bytes and change the structure of the VDDCI table to:
> 
> 0*2*|983A00|8403|1C1902|E803
> 
> That will give you
> 
> 150MHz @ 0.900V
> 1375MHz @ 1.000V


OK, in quoted second image I did that but [email protected] so cheers for verify







, what is lowest in you experience for V there with 150mhz?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> When Fuzzy is enabled the PWM control is left to the display driver. The bios contains a sensitivity value which determines the granularity of the adjustment the driver makes. Bigger number means more aggressive adjustment (vs. temperature). At default the sensitivity is set to 4836. It is calibrated for the default radial fan only, which has peak rpm of 6k. Fuzzy logic is designed to keep the fan at as low rpms as possible, until the ASIC TMax is closing in. The DTE (fault flag) temperature is adjustable, however the maximum operating temperature is set by the driver (IIRC).


We found ASIC TMax near end of powerplay but from your explanation it's DTE (fault flag) temperature, when adjusted you see that value in overdrive as temp target. I will search for sensitivity is set to 4836, you have given dec number therefore I do convert to hex then endian conversion = e412.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> VRAM_Info yes. The first part of the table is for PHY & IO related settings / timings


Cheers! for new stuff to play with







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The person who originally wrote that bios is an imbecile. Open the bios into a hex editor and go to offset 0xAC40. Change 0x65 to 0x00. That will remove the offsets set for VDDC (37.5mV) and VDDCI (31.25mV)


I think XFX are doing that, I know we were not aware of this hex value. Looking at this TPU XFX 390 rom it has 55 there?

I'm guessing if asked how this translates into a offset you wouldn't be able to expand due to NDA? taking 65 convert to dec = 101 which I can't then think how become offset to make VDDC (37.5mV) and VDDCI (31.25mV).

+rep for all info


----------



## gupsterg

Other ROMs which I've enabled fuzzy logic overdrive will pick up temp target & fan speed from bios ie 95c & 40%

MLU even though having values is just not being picked up in overdrive, you get the sliders.

I tried latest Crimson 16.1 and last CCC 15.71 ( I think).

Max fan slider will be on 0% unless you manually set to a value, other roms driver is picking up value from bios.

If I change asic temp in MLU driver will still detect 95c, this is regardless if I uninstall driver / run ddu / reflash / reinstall drivers.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Here you go.
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_32SYawOggYSW5WejhyV1pIU0E/view?usp=sharing
> Interesting, I always uninstall & reinstall drivers after flashing my cards. I didn't uninstall OC apps though. I did go back and forth between 290 & 390 BIOS quite frequently. Whenever I flashed 290 BIOS VDDCI will return to 1.000V & when flashed with 390 BIOS VDDCI will return to 1.031V. This is what I observed here.
> 
> 
> 
> The person who originally wrote that bios is an imbecile. Open the bios into a hex editor and go to offset 0xAC40. Change 0x65 to 0x00. That will remove the offsets set for VDDC (37.5mV) and VDDCI (31.25mV)
Click to expand...

Thanks. I will change that value later.


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

Can see what needed changing for rom used by Kizwan is in VoltageObjectInfo, so defo closed subject







.

I created roms with 2 & 3 VDDCI states, all work for display in bios and without driver installed in Win 7 x64. As soon as I install driver and reboot I get blackscreen after windows startup flag gone, any chance you may gaze your eye over roms?

UEFI_V6.rom = My stock factory rom with clocks / voltages / voltages adjusted
UEFIV6VV.rom = As above but 2 VDDCI states
UEFIV6VV.rom = 3 VDDCI states

VDDCImod.zip 296k .zip file


Why does MLU rom PowerPlay have 4 states of GPU / RAM clocks near top?


----------



## Vellinious

I've been modding Maxwell bios versions for a while, and this looks....interesting. I just ordered an XFX 8GB 290X, an aquacomputer block and active cooling backplate for the VRM. I have a killer loop with a lot of rad, keep the pc room between 16c and 18c, and I want to push this card HARD.

Taking all that into account, what changes would you suggest to the bios? What overclocking software would you suggest? Any tips for overclocking Hawaii? It's been a looong time since I had an AMD GPU.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I've been modding Maxwell bios versions for a while, and this looks....interesting. I just ordered an XFX 8GB 290X, an aquacomputer block and active cooling backplate for the VRM. I have a killer loop with a lot of rad, keep the pc room between 16c and 18c, and I want to push this card HARD.
> 
> Taking all that into account, what changes would you suggest to the bios? What overclocking software would you suggest? Any tips for overclocking Hawaii? It's been a looong time since I had an AMD GPU.


For the 3XX cards, Memory timings. HIS iTurbo for up to +400mV.

Using Hawaii BIOS Reader, you can change the VID too. Max I personally went is 1.287V. That equates to about 1.26V at load for 3D at the default clock I set for the BIOS. +400 will bring that past 1.5 if the BIOS is set without limits and Droop like PT-based BIOS.

You might wanna check for a corresponding thickness Fujipoly Extreme pads for the VRM. It will help you a lot when shooting for extreme clocks as the cooler the VRMs, the lesser tendency of issues at high Voltages.

We can also throw in some Magic Benching Hex mods to get you further if the card allows.


----------



## navjack27

yeah FF F1 i believe is the timing mod i use now. i applied the 1250 timings to everything like usual and then just FF F1'd all of them. but magic hex... we sure do make neat names for things without ever saying what they are. "trade secret, very expensive" said mr. dink


----------



## mus1mus

FYI, FF F1 is not the Magic Hex.









FF F1 can be used for everyday load. Magic Hex can not.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> Can see what needed changing for rom used by Kizwan is in VoltageObjectInfo, so defo closed subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I created roms with 2 & 3 VDDCI states, all work for display in bios and without driver installed in Win 7 x64. As soon as I install driver and reboot I get blackscreen after windows startup flag gone, any chance you may gaze your eye over roms?
> 
> UEFI_V6.rom = My stock factory rom with clocks / voltages / voltages adjusted
> UEFIV6VV.rom = As above but 2 VDDCI states
> UEFIV6VV.rom = 3 VDDCI states
> 
> VDDCImod.zip 296k .zip file
> 
> 
> Why does MLU rom PowerPlay have 4 states of GPU / RAM clocks near top?


It is









The black screen is caused by a completely corrupted (literally) PPTable. Even I didn´t specifically tell you, I expected that you are familiar with the structure of PP. You cannot change the size of PP (in either way), unless you make matching changes to the structure tree too. While this again is one of the things I cannot elaborate (at least fully), here´s few hints.

- Remember where (!) are you making the modifications
- Remember the size (!) of the change you are making
- Identify certain common structures

You need to figure out the meaning of 0x1400, 0xC400 and 0x1600 values first. *Do not alter them*. The first one of these is your beacon and the last two are related







I suggest you first make the change which causes the table size to change, then locate the place where the modification begins (in case of VDDCI it begins from 0x01/02/03, etc) and then look at the rest of these highlighted values. Once you know their meaning, fix them.

Regarding the MLU roms, what exactly you mean by "4 states of GPU / RAM clocks near top"? Tell me the rom and the offset.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> yeah FF F1 i believe is the timing mod i use now. i applied the 1250 timings to everything like usual and then just FF F1'd all of them. but magic hex... we sure do make neat names for things without ever saying what they are. "trade secret, very expensive" said mr. dink


This is the "magic hex" number (see below) I think. The "*26 50*" magic hex number was from PT1 BIOS (from ELPIDA 1000MHz memory timings). If HYNIX, basically copy & try magic hex from HYNIX memory timings.

The Stilt did mentioned before that you can not simply changing the timings because some of the value is read only & memory probably throws errors that being corrected internally, something like that (I just recalling this from my memory). This is why the magic hex is for benching/experimental only, not for 24/7 usage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Okay, if you are into BIOS modding and have been initiated to memory timing tweaking, here's my recipe:
> 
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 39 57 *26 50* 55 09 0E 26 1D 17 03 00 68 C2 00 22 AA 1C 08 54 0C 14 20 AA 89 00 A6 00 00 07 C0 0F 0A 18 1D 31 1E 27 10
> 
> These are the series of HEX values for the memory timings.
> 
> The idea is to tighten the strap you are testing. So these hawaii GPUs have these straps:
> 
> 1750
> 1625
> 1500
> 1375
> 1250
> 1000 etc. It follows, that 1626 belongs to 1700 strap and 1599 belongs to 1625. And so on.
> 
> Now, if you can clock your memory up to, say 1650, you can substitute the timings on that strap with the timings from the previous strap. So, you can pick 1625 strap timings and substitute that to 1750 Strap. Do that till you find the lowest(tightest) strap timings you can use for your need. Or before instabilities start to ruin performance.
> 
> Now, if you look at the timings above, two values are on bold. These are the final recipe.
> 
> On my BIOS, (sorry, can't put up one at the moment as I am not on my rig now nor have a copy I can access while on mobile) I use 1250 strap to 1375 up to 1750. That means I dont lose performance going higher past a certain strap end.
> 
> The tricky part is, using 1000 strap timings causes too many issues. So is using the Stilt's 1250 timings. So I ended up looking for a way to tighen a bit my 1250.
> 
> So far, 2 HEX values have been tested that gives me that. Those in bold can be replaced by the values from 1000 strap on the same positions.
> 
> This is a little tricky if you are not into modding so yeah. Let me know, or Fyzzz if you have further questions.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> It is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black screen is caused by a completely corrupted (literally) PPTable. Even I didn´t specifically tell you, I expected that you are familiar with the structure of PP. You cannot change the size of PP (in either way), unless you make matching changes to the structure tree too. While this again is one of the things I cannot elaborate (at least fully), here´s few hints.
> 
> - Remember where (!) are you making the modifications
> - Remember the size (!) of the change you are making
> - Identify certain common structures


Sorry not familiar like you with ROM/PP Table







.

I expanded PP Table, then adjust beginning hex of that table to account for increased length. I then went to padding just above UEFI module and deleted empty bytes so UEFI would be located at offset 10000 again. I then searched for A6 00 01 01, including those 4 bytes there I took a section of rom len F0 and adjusted pointers to locations of data / command tables that had shifted location due to extra bytes in PP Table. After fixing checksum I then created tables for ROMs via atomdis and it parsed correctly, so I flashed and failed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> You need to figure out the meaning of 0x1400, 0xC400 and 0x1600 values first. *Do not alter them*. The first one of these is your beacon and the last two are related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you first make the change which causes the table size to change, then locate the place where the modification begins (in case of VDDCI it begins from 0x01/02/03, etc) and then look at the rest of these highlighted values. Once you know their meaning, fix them.


Will have a look into this, thanks







, +rep.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Regarding the MLU roms, what exactly you mean by "4 states of GPU / RAM clocks near top"? Tell me the rom and the offset.


M25P.bin

Offset A7A4 is 04 = 4 states???

Offset A7A6-A7A8 = 300MHz
Offset A7A9-A7AB = 150MHz

Offset A7AF-A7B1 = 300MHz
Offset A7B2-A7B4 = 150MHz

Offset A7B8-A7BA = 1075MHz
Offset A7BB-A7BD = 1375MHz

Offset A7C1-A7C3 = 727MHz
Offset A7C4-A7C6 = 1375MHz


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sorry not familiar like you with ROM/PP Table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I expanded PP Table, then adjust beginning hex of that table to account for increased length. I then went to padding just above UEFI module and deleted empty bytes so UEFI would be located at offset 10000 again. I then searched for A6 00 01 01, including those 4 bytes there I took a section of rom len F0 and adjusted pointers to locations of data / command tables that had shifted location due to extra bytes in PP Table. After fixing checksum I then created tables for ROMs via atomdis and it parsed correctly, so I flashed and failed.
> Will have a look into this, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , +rep.
> M25P.bin
> 
> Offset A7A4 is 04 = 4 states???
> 
> Offset A7A6-A7A8 = 300MHz
> Offset A7A9-A7AB = 150MHz
> 
> Offset A7AF-A7B1 = 300MHz
> Offset A7B2-A7B4 = 150MHz
> 
> Offset A7B8-A7BA = 1075MHz
> Offset A7BB-A7BD = 1375MHz
> 
> Offset A7C1-A7C3 = 727MHz
> Offset A7C4-A7C6 = 1375MHz


That´s just the look-up (ClockInfo) reference. The second and the third entry is used for these bioses.


----------



## gupsterg

Hmmm, cheers for explanation but not make sense to me







.

So I won't ask further on this subject as no need of info







.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Hmmm, cheers for explanation but not make sense to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So I won't ask further on this subject as no need of info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


ClockInfo is used to specify Low and High states (performance). The only thing you need to do to this table, is to update the frequencies (if you alter them). If you set 1200MHz SCLK you want the value in this table to match it (for both SCLK & MEMCLK).

Bioses built by me might be slightly different to the default ones, since I rebuilt the PPTable from scratch. That´s why the revision and layout can be slightly different.

ps. To fix the VDDCI switching in your bios (with two states), increase all the highlighted values > 0x103 (your VDDCI table offset) by 5 bytes. That will fix the PPTable structure tree.


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

OK, did not know the correct term for ClockInfo section of PP table







, as you know featured in hawaiireader so we are matching clocks in "ClockInfo"







.

q1) So far all ROMs have 3 states is there any benefit to 4? like in MLU rom?

Many thanks for highlighted image and info







, whilst doing this I was seeing other pointers to structure within PP table (I can't claim seen them all yet but gonna start marking screenshot/checking).

q2) Am I correct in thinking the 2x AF 00 point to fan profile in PP Table, offset location 26 & 2A of my PP that you posted? is one for LUT and other Fuzzy Logic?

q3) Just to tidy up OP about VDDCI / Freq. In testing if the MEMCLK by VDDCI is not adjusted and MEMCLK is set higher elsewhere in ROM there was no performance loss when comparing sync'd. So this basically is to set a VDDCI for given MEMCLK and does not restrict memory controller to a freq? I always sync as seen this in factory stock roms and MLU







.

q4) What is lowest VDDCI can be? if I set outside of lowest range will controller set a crazy voltage and cause damage?


Spoiler: My test results (Screenie/HML Files/ROMS) :)





HML files (Testing was done by using GPU-Z Render test and adjusting GPU / RAM via MSI AB).

VDDCIStatemodHMLfiles.zip 5k .zip file


My roms if anyone wanna compare and do mod (will add instructions soon to OP).

VDDCIStatemodROMs.zip 302k .zip file


UEFI_V6.rom = My stock factory rom with clocks / voltages / timings adjusted
UEFIV6VV.rom = As above but 2 VDDCI states ([email protected] [email protected])
UEFIV6VV.rom = 3 VDDCI states ([email protected] [email protected], [email protected])

Testing showed in 2 state VDDCI ROM with 3 MEMCLK (150/1250/1525) 150 would use 0.900v, 1250 & 1525 would use 1.000v



As always owe you a big beer! 

Really liking having 3 VDDCI to match 3 MEMCLKs I run







.

*** edit ***

Used MSI AB to do -75mv VDDCI from 0.850v (GPU 300MHz / RAM 150MHz), very soon artifact then black screen on desktop.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> OK, did not know the correct term for ClockInfo section of PP table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as you know featured in hawaiireader so we are matching clocks in "ClockInfo"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> q1) So far all ROMs have 3 states is there any benefit to 4? like in MLU rom?
> 
> Many thanks for highlighted image and info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , whilst doing this I was seeing other pointers to structure within PP table (I can't claim seen them all yet but gonna start marking screenshot/checking).
> 
> q2) Am I correct in thinking the 2x AF 00 point to fan profile in PP Table, offset location 26 & 2A of my PP that you posted? is one for LUT and other Fuzzy Logic?
> 
> q3) Just to tidy up OP about VDDCI / Freq. In testing if the MEMCLK by VDDCI is not adjusted and MEMCLK is set higher elsewhere in ROM there was no performance loss when comparing sync'd. So this basically is to set a VDDCI for given MEMCLK and does not restrict memory controller to a freq? I always sync as seen this in factory stock roms and MLU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> q4) What is lowest VDDCI can be? if I set outside of lowest range will controller set a crazy voltage and cause damage?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My test results (Screenie/HML Files/ROMS) :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HML files (Testing was done by using GPU-Z Render test and adjusting GPU / RAM via MSI AB).
> 
> VDDCIStatemodHMLfiles.zip 5k .zip file
> 
> 
> My roms if anyone wanna compare and do mod (will add instructions soon to OP).
> 
> VDDCIStatemodROMs.zip 302k .zip file
> 
> 
> UEFI_V6.rom = My stock factory rom with clocks / voltages / timings adjusted
> UEFIV6VV.rom = As above but 2 VDDCI states ([email protected] [email protected])
> UEFIV6VV.rom = 3 VDDCI states ([email protected] [email protected], [email protected])
> 
> Testing showed in 2 state VDDCI ROM with 3 MEMCLK (150/1250/1525) 150 would use 0.900v, 1250 & 1525 would use 1.000v
> 
> 
> 
> As always owe you a big beer!
> 
> Really liking having 3 VDDCI to match 3 MEMCLKs I run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> Used MSI AB to do -75mv VDDCI from 0.850v (GPU 300MHz / RAM 150MHz), very soon artifact then black screen on desktop.


Q1) The additional states are just left there, they have no effect. When you change the SCLK / MEMCLK in DPM tables, update the low and high frequecies to match these. In case you have two the same frequency sets (e.g 2x 300MHz SCLK & 150MHz), update the one with some trailing bytes other than 0x0000 (PHY PG)









Q2) 0xAF is the FanTable offset indeed. All of the fan related stuff (excl. FDO control in driver) is handled by this table (both look-up and Fuzzy, Gemini, etc). There is a control byte with selects the fan mode, however you need to know which modes are available on your ASIC family. For Hawaii / Grenada PRO / XT there are just look-up and Fuzzy.

Q3) VDDCI setting doesn´t restrict MEMCLK to any specific frequency. It must be adjusted per demand basis, just like the VDDC. If you get it wrong you´ll get a black screen, that´s all.

Q4) The VID commands are decoded down to 6.25mV (SVI2) so I recon that will be low enough. I haven´t tested the actual VDDCI requirements on Hawaii, but I would guess it requires 0.85 - 0.90V even in low power mode. There are 8 memory controllers to be powered after all.


----------



## fyzzz

Had another nice benching session, even though it is only -3c outside. New highscore http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7245824







. Will probably test again if it gets colder outside.


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

Cheers again, that beer token I owe you just keeps growing







.

@subscribers added Lard's table calculator in new section *Editing ROM for data / command table length change* , will soon be updating VDDCI section to correct old info and state new







plus if time allows improve sections for easier understanding







.

I gotta say Stilt without the bios modding Hawaii would have felt boring!







.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Had another nice benching session, even though it is only -3c outside. New highscore http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7245824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Will probably test again if it gets colder outside.


You just take the computer outside?

How cold can my h80i get before it'll explode?


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> There is no "magic" in the MLU builds. I just optimized the behavior in low power conditions. The minimum voltage in MLU builds in HIGHER than in the default bioses, however the average stays below the level of the default bioses. Basically I lowered the DPM0 voltage (which is always fixed), disabled ULV (causes contant transitions between 0.875V - 0.968V) and made the DPM1 to match voltage scaling curve. DPM1 voltage on MLU bioses is also fixed. Since DPM1 is used for some of the video decoding tasks it improves the overall efficiency too. Some changes to VRM configuration were also made.
> 
> MLU bioses also have the full set of optimized timings, unlike any of the previous bioses I have released.


Thank you @The Stilt for your response









The only question with MLU is the fan, what had happened to the fan settings that makes it impossible to use fuzzy logic algorithm? It can't be enabled as usual, simply changing 0x00 to 0x01 in PP section?

I'm very concerned about the fan because I see some advantage at least for the stock cooler.
Let me explain.
1. When I set the LUT for the fan curve, I have a strict matching between the RPM and Temp in three points, i.e. 75C = 1700 RPM, 85C = 2000 RPM and 92C = 2400 RPM.
2. The final target is to have a silent card without clock drops due to overheating.
3. As I can see, the stock cooler efficiency depends on the temp difference between the heatsink itself and the inlet air (the higher the better) - so, the *optimal range* for the cooler lies between 90C and 94C (of GPU Temp).
//I placed the flexible thermal sensor inside the heatsink fins to check it's real temperature and got about -10..-8C readings at the same time(so, about 80...85C in fact).
4. Another issue is different workload as it produces different heat in the GPU.
5. And we finally comes to conclusion - while we have *very* different power output (100W..180W even with optimized VDDC), we always need to stay within 90C..94C range to have minimal RPM. And this is can't be done using LUT fan setting, because the RPM here is a function of an absolute temperature, while in Fuzzy mode the RPM is a function of a "delta-to-Tjmax".

I've performed some tests of reference VS MLU to prove my facts and to compare the VRM efficiency as well:


Spoiler: RPM comparison and efficiency tests:



Setup: 290X, 947/1375 clocks, 1150mV DPM0, monitoring through GPU-Z.
Legend: Input power/Output power/Output current, Output voltage, GPU Temp/VRM Temp, Fan %, Fan RPM.

GPU-Z render test
REF+FUZ: 105W/92W/85A, 1078mV, 92C/82C, 38%, 1700RPM. Eff. = 0.876
MLU+LUT: 97W/86W/80A, 1078mV, 82C/72C, 40%, 2040RPM. Eff. = 0.886

Furmark 320x240
REF+FUZ: 146W/120W/113A, 1047mV, 92C/83C, 43%, 2070RPM. Eff. = 0.822
MLU+LUT: 136W/118W/111A, 1055mV, 86C/77C, 44%, 2280RPM. Eff. = 0.867

Furmark 512x384
REF+FUZ: 173W/140W/135A, 1031mV, 93C/85C, 47%, 2320RPM. Eff. = 0.809
MLU+LUT: 166W/140W/135A, 1039mV, 90C/81C, 46%, 2430RPM. Eff. = 0.843

The RPM percentage can't be directly compared, but the absolute RPM values clearly prove the theory.



Moreover, the MLU is really more power efficient







Well done, the Stilt!!!







What did you change in VRM settings? Just lowered the frequency? And if yes, what were the initial and the final values, don't you remember?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Other ROMs which I've enabled fuzzy logic overdrive will pick up temp target & fan speed from bios ie 95c & 40%
> 
> MLU even though having values is just not being picked up in overdrive, you get the sliders.
> 
> I tried latest Crimson 16.1 and last CCC 15.71 ( I think).
> 
> Max fan slider will be on 0% unless you manually set to a value, other roms driver is picking up value from bios.
> 
> If I change asic temp in MLU driver will still detect 95c, this is regardless if I uninstall driver / run ddu / reflash / reinstall drivers.


@gupsterg, friend, what is the result?

I see you have switched to adding another VDDCI profile, that's cool, but we still doesn't answer our issue with inoperable out-of-box fuzzy logic in MLU BIOSes...


----------



## The Stilt

Fuzzy Logic was revamped in some of the past driver releases.

When FL is enabled through the control bit, the PWM2 limit becomes the upper limit for FL (while below TMax). Together with the sensitivity value they set the parameters for FL. In the look-up mode there are three sets of temperature vs. PWM settings (TMP1<>PWM1, TMP2<>PWM2, TMP3<>PWM3). When FL is enabled the PWM2 becomes the upper limit / target. Additionally a RPM limit was introduced to the driver, but I´ve never tested it myself.

The improved efficiency is MLU comes from the reducing VRM conversion losses (in load), and additionally from the re-adjusted voltages while at idle . Nothing special.


----------



## navjack27

didn't you say something about gpu-z possibly getting memory error reading or something in the near future? any ETA on that? cuz i'm halting anything i do until i'm able to get something that can give a readout (accurate or not i don't care) of what these memory timing mods do for error rates.


----------



## The Stilt

GPU-Z will have EDC monitoring for GCN cards. The first version supporting this feature is under final testing. I´m not sure if it will take a day or a week, but it will be soon.


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

Needed some clarification







.

q1) The 2 pointers I asked yesterday regarding fan serve 2 different purposes? are you able to expand on this?

Take for instant this 295X2 rom.


Spoiler: 295X2 PP







q2) offset location B2 I have seen as 03 and 07 in different roms, what is it's purpose?

@MihaStar

Powerplay of MLU is pointed towards fan hex values, still don't know why values are not picked up by driver.

To answer your previous question if I used MBA ROM PowerPlay injected into MLU ROM, no I didn't. I will re-run testing with MBA ROM Powerplay in MLU ROM.

At present busy marking PowerPlay for pointers to sections within it as then perhaps @OneB1t or another can update hawaiireader to dynamically parse powerplay table rather than only ones which it supports.

Yes 3x VDDCI states is cool! just done a 12hr run of [email protected] with that ROM without errors







, also did some testing in 3dMark FS GT1.

Red arrow @ desktop, orange lines 3dmark in menu only yellow arrow 1 loop FS GT1, yellow line loop FS GT1.

The horizontal marker in MSI AB graph is to show GPU peaked 1100 but 1250 ram with associated VDDCI whilst in menu.


Spoiler: MSI AB HML file / Screenie





3dMarkFSGT1.zip 6k .zip file


----------



## The Stilt

You missed the "beacon" (0x14)







FanTable for Gemini bios starts at 0xB2. 0xAF points to another table, which on most cards is not used (on Gemini it is). The offset can be there even if the "other table" is not used. If the *byte* prior the pointer to the "other table" is 0x00 it is not used, if it is 0x01 then it is used.

0x01|AF00|1400|B200 (Enabled|Pointer|







|FanTable)
0x00|AF00|1400|B200 (Disabled|Pointer|







|FanTable)


----------



## OneB1t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> GPU-Z will have EDC monitoring for GCN cards. The first version supporting this feature is under final testing. I´m not sure if it will take a day or a week, but it will be soon.


hurray







finally impulse to work on improved memtimings
i have some work to do for school but later i will try to mess with fuse reading again someone interested?


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> At 1.55V, I'm more worry about CPU degradation and I'm not talking about long term degradation but instant CPU degradation that will happen under 24/7 usage even if you make sure temp below 85C. I honestly don't know when Haswell/Devil's Canyon CPU start to degrade & I just want to remind you what will happen if voltage is too high. If you know 1.55V is completely fine with Haswell/Devil's Canyon CPU, then go ahead. What is your input voltage (VCCIN/VRIN) anyway?


No.

My 3570K ran at 1.58V for several months without any issues because of erronous vcore reporting on Z77 Extreme 4.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> You need to figure out the meaning of 0x1400, 0xC400 and 0x1600 values first. *Do not alter them*. The first one of these is your beacon and the last two are related


Right C400 is pointer to a table, and it's pointing to 1600 which is the length of the table there.

In your MLU M25P.bin you have D700, then length of table it points to is 1A00.

Beacon 1400 still got no clue yet but working on it







.

Sorry if being slow, Sunday's spare time was spent getting the VDDCI 2 & 3 state roms done / tested. Saturday I had done those originally but also spent time wrapping my brain around VRAM_Info. I had previously injected a 390X block into my ROM with AFR timings in place of AJR and I cleaned up the strap frequencies, but it had not been better only worse OC performance. So hoping if I look at it again I may do better job and I've got PowerPlay tree to meddle with!


----------



## fyzzz

Still running the same mods as before, but it's a bit colder now and the 290 seems to love it. Amazing that I struggled to get this card past 1260 mhz before







.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7254867


----------



## The Stilt

The 0xAF on the left side of the 0x14 is not related to fan table. It is to pointer to another table (as I explained earlier, if used). 0xB2 is the FanTable offset. 0x07 in the beginning of the FanTable is the revision for the control scheme.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The 0xAF on the left side of the 0x14 is not related to fan table. It is to pointer to another table (as I explained earlier, if used). 0xB2 is the FanTable offset. 0x07 in the beginning of the FanTable is the revision for the control scheme.


This I got from earlier post, thanks for info on fan revision control scheme. I'm guessing the 0xAF on the left of 0x14 in the 295X2 PP is pointing to values locking VRM / center fan control on ref pcb 295X2?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Right C400 is pointer to a table, and it's pointing to 1600 which is the length of the table there.
> 
> In your MLU M25P.bin you have D700, then length of table it points to is 1A00.


What are your thoughts on above?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What are your thoughts on above?


It is perfectly normal for the offsets to change when the table size or revision changes. My PPTables are built from scratch and they are other revision than the default ones. Due newer revision there is additional space for additional tables, present only in Fiji and other ASICs (a.k.a placeholder). There are two new tables, meaning the table at 0xD7 is 4 bytes longer (0x16 -> 0x1A).


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers, so I got that right







, now I just need to suss the beacon hex value 1400, I may need new specs as the brightness is not reaching me!


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

Can you confirm 0x60 , 0x7D are pointers?



Also pointer 0x163 takes to hex values which = VDDC 0.968v GPU 300MHz RAM 150MHz? if so what limit table do these go with or function?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> Can you confirm 0x60 , 0x7D are pointers?
> 
> 
> 
> Also pointer 0x163 takes to hex values which = VDDC 0.968v GPU 300MHz RAM 150MHz? if so what limit table do these go with or function?


Yes they might be offsets









In 0x163 there is a table which should be updated. Make these values the match the lowest DPM state values. The first value in number of entries, mV, SCLK, MCLK. The size of each entry is always 8 bytes, excluding the header (number of entries).


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

Way back when we were looking at PowerPlay for values to mod (Guru3D) we had seen that unknown table located at 0x163.

I can see you're matching it to DPM 0 in MLU, my ROM has not been matched but I've had no adverse effect, I'm guess you can't state it's function or you would have in earlier post?

Last night I went through a notepad which I'd scribbled things right at the beginning of getting into this and can see at one point I had thought 0060 was a pointer to a table, I dunno way I forgot to follow the train of thought and getting it to together about PP structure.

Still not see the beacon 0014







, but will be working on it







.

@MihaStar

Was planning to do another quick test last night regarding FL in MLU but ran out of time. MLU PP have 07 right at start of FanTable section in PP, try a 03 there?


----------



## The Stilt

If you don´t match the table contents of that table with DPM0, you´ll loose efficiency at idle


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> OK, did not know the correct term for ClockInfo section of PP table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as you know featured in hawaiireader so we are matching clocks in "ClockInfo"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> q1) So far all ROMs have 3 states is there any benefit to 4? like in MLU rom?
> 
> Many thanks for highlighted image and info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , whilst doing this I was seeing other pointers to structure within PP table (I can't claim seen them all yet but gonna start marking screenshot/checking).
> 
> q2) Am I correct in thinking the 2x AF 00 point to fan profile in PP Table, offset location 26 & 2A of my PP that you posted? is one for LUT and other Fuzzy Logic?
> 
> q3) Just to tidy up OP about VDDCI / Freq. In testing if the MEMCLK by VDDCI is not adjusted and MEMCLK is set higher elsewhere in ROM there was no performance loss when comparing sync'd. So this basically is to set a VDDCI for given MEMCLK and does not restrict memory controller to a freq? I always sync as seen this in factory stock roms and MLU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> q4) What is lowest VDDCI can be? if I set outside of lowest range will controller set a crazy voltage and cause damage?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My test results (Screenie/HML Files/ROMS) :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HML files (Testing was done by using GPU-Z Render test and adjusting GPU / RAM via MSI AB).
> 
> VDDCIStatemodHMLfiles.zip 5k .zip file
> 
> 
> My roms if anyone wanna compare and do mod (will add instructions soon to OP).
> 
> VDDCIStatemodROMs.zip 302k .zip file
> 
> 
> UEFI_V6.rom = My stock factory rom with clocks / voltages / timings adjusted
> UEFIV6VV.rom = As above but 2 VDDCI states ([email protected] [email protected])
> UEFIV6VV.rom = 3 VDDCI states ([email protected] [email protected], [email protected])
> 
> Testing showed in 2 state VDDCI ROM with 3 MEMCLK (150/1250/1525) 150 would use 0.900v, 1250 & 1525 would use 1.000v
> 
> 
> 
> As always owe you a big beer!
> 
> Really liking having 3 VDDCI to match 3 MEMCLKs I run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> Used MSI AB to do -75mv VDDCI from 0.850v (GPU 300MHz / RAM 150MHz), very soon artifact then black screen on desktop.


I'm interested with VDDCI mod.







Can you send me your before & after VRAM tables?

So basically there is pointers in form of offset that tell where the (any) tables in the ROM? Where these pointers/offsets are located in the ROM? Can we write a windows program that able to extracts all the tables based on this or we still need to depend on ATOMDIS?


----------



## OneB1t

sure that you can write windows software to extract atom tables but whats that good for?


----------



## fyzzz

Got bored today and started to mess around with the 390 bios again. My card responds well to the 390 bios, memory is more stable and score is higher. But it has always black screened around 1250 mhz. So i copied over all my timings, added bfr support, forced 3d clocks and copied over the pt voltage table (they were the same lenght). Now it seems like it doesn't want to blackscreen anymore. It made it through firestrike at 1290/1710 several times: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7265135. Voltage is a bit lower so i can't clock as high, but that should be pretty easy to fix i hope. My memory can do max 1690mhz on normal 290 bios, with a few glitches somtimes (using 1250 afr timings btw). But on 390 bios my memory can do max 1710 mhz (same timings) and i haven't seen any similar glitches.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Got bored today and started to mess around with the 390 bios again. My card responds well to the 390 bios, memory is more stable and score is higher. But it has always black screened around 1250 mhz. So i copied over all my timings, added bfr support, forced 3d clocks and copied over the pt voltage table (they were the same lenght). Now it seems like it doesn't want to blackscreen anymore. It made it through firestrike at 1290/1710 several times: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7265135. Voltage is a bit lower so i can't clock as high, but that should be pretty easy to fix i hope. My memory can do max 1690mhz on normal 290 bios, with a few glitches somtimes (using 1250 afr timings btw). But on 390 bios my memory can do max 1710 mhz (same timings) and i haven't seen any similar glitches.


That's pretty good. I guesstimate a 390 with stock BIOS at that clocks likely getting 15k in graphics score. I think your score is around 390X range.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I'm interested with VDDCI mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you send me your before & after VRAM tables?


VDDCI mod is not done in VRAM_Info table







, it's done in PowerPlayInfo







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> So basically there is pointers in form of offset that tell where the (any) tables in the ROM?


First there is a section of ROM which I call the "Directory of data / command tables" . From the beginning of ROM run a search for A6 00 01 01, including those bytes select an area of F0.


Spoiler: Video











This selected section is directory read by AtomDis to parse tables list for a ROM. In the tables list created by AtomDis there is information regarding offset location of a table, length of table, revision of table and name.

a748 Len 0288 Rev 06:01 (PowerPlayInfo)

Example above my stock rom, now when I go to offset A748 I find first 2 bytes denote length of a table, second 2 denote revision of table. When I added bytes to PowerPlayInfo to have more VDDCI states (ie where existing 1 state is) I must also increase the 2 bytes that denote length of table at beginning of PowerPlayInfo. ie increase by 5 (hexadecimal) if add 5 bytes.

Next in PowerPlayInfo (and I'd assume other tables work this way as well) there is a directory tree within it, aka pointers to sections of the PowerPlay. When I added the extra bytes to create extra VDDCI states, sections within PowerPlay moved offset locations, thus the pointers within Powerplay to differing sections needed to be modified. ie increase by 5 (hexadecimal) if add 5 bytes.

As PowerPlayInfo grew in length this shifted UEFI/GOP in ROM from offset 10000, I then deleted 5 bytes there to making size of ROM right.


Spoiler: Info on size of a ROM



Now a non UEFI ROM is 64KB (end 0x10000). A UEFI ROM is 128KB (end 0x20000). Just in case someone asks ROMs from manufacturers via say tech support / download page can be a smaller but once flashed and dumped they are 128KB as padding / empty bytes are added to it to conform.



Also by increasing length of PowerPlayInfo the data / command tables located below it shifted offset locations thus I had to update the "Directory of data / command tables" (shown above in video without editing). ie increase by 5 (hexadecimal) as the tables shifted location by 5.

There is new section in OP, Editing ROM for data / command table length change, this has general information only. DDSZ provided info a while back about this section to me, Lard created the batch file otherwise I'd been doing manual editing which is real pain and time consuming. I will create / update OP regarding mod for extra VDDCI states.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Can we write a windows program that able to extracts all the tables based on this or we still need to depend on ATOMDIS?


I believe Hawaiireader can be updated to be more dynamic at parsing PowerPlay and doing other stuff. My new ROMs are not supported by it. I'm not a programmer so wouldn't know how







.

Some of the subject matter people ask in PM due to this thread makes me think wish I knew more







. I'm just a PC enthusiast, I have no formal qualification in software / hardware.


Spoiler: Info about some of what went on @Guru3D



Oneb1t helped me getting AtomDis working, then googling for info on doing VM of Linux got that sorted for me. DDSZ did the first marking of PowerPlay info, this helped me alot and sped up things.

I saw how Stilt had set manual voltage in mining ROMS by sitting hard at PC comparing ROMS for few days. Cross ref'g stock vs mining rom I saw his mod (Link), then also posted as words(Link). GPU voltage offset I found again by searching and doing compares, then took risk with my card adjusting / testing.

Netkas was the first to kick off bios editing (clock editing), some of the people in the Guru3D thread were doing it IIRC because of some stuff regarding OSX (googling their forum names found threads). Asder00 also feed us information, whilst then Oneb1t created hawaiireader and DDSZ / others tweaked it. Several members posting test results, etc helped alot move everything along. *It was a great group effort and really showed power of a forum IMO.*

The Stilt then came to the thread, I had been bugging him via PM on OCN







, he then confirmed things about stuff we'd found. Personally speaking it has been a great pleasure to read his posts across other forums and here. To me a wealth of info not just about hawaii bios







, got great admiration for him







.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> If you don´t match the table contents of that table with DPM0, you´ll loose efficiency at idle


+Rep, done & flashed!







, for now I'll just call Efficiency at idle table.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I'm interested with VDDCI mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you send me your before & after VRAM tables?
> 
> 
> 
> VDDCI mod is not done in VRAM_Info table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it's done in PowerPlayInfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Thank you for the correction. I thought it was done in VRAM table.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> So basically there is pointers in form of offset that tell where the (any) tables in the ROM?
> 
> 
> 
> First there is a section of ROM which I call the "Directory of data / command tables" . From the beginning of ROM run a search for A6 00 01 01, including those bytes select an area of F0.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This selected section is directory read by AtomDis to parse tables list for a ROM. In the tables list created by AtomDis there is information regarding offset location of a table, length of table, revision of table and name.
> 
> a748 Len 0288 Rev 06:01 (PowerPlayInfo)
> 
> Example above my stock rom, now when I go to offset A748 I find first 2 bytes denote length of a table, second 2 denote revision of table. When I added bytes to PowerPlayInfo to have more VDDCI states (ie where existing 1 state is) I must also increase the 2 bytes that denote length of table at beginning of PowerPlayInfo. ie increase by 5 (hexadecimal) if add 5 bytes.
> 
> Next in PowerPlayInfo (and I'd assume other tables work this way as well) there is a directory tree within it, aka pointers to sections of the PowerPlay. When I added the extra bytes to create extra VDDCI states, sections within PowerPlay moved offset locations, thus the pointers within Powerplay to differing sections needed to be modified. ie increase by 5 (hexadecimal) if add 5 bytes.
> 
> As PowerPlayInfo grew in length this shifted UEFI/GOP in ROM from offset 10000, I then deleted 5 bytes there to making size of ROM right.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Info on size of a ROM
> 
> 
> 
> Now a non UEFI ROM is 64KB (end 0x10000). A UEFI ROM is 128KB (end 0x20000). Just in case someone asks ROMs from manufacturers via say tech support / download page can be a smaller but once flashed and dumped they are 128KB as padding / empty bytes are added to it to conform.
> 
> 
> 
> Also by increasing length of PowerPlayInfo the data / command tables located below it shifted offset locations thus I had to update the "Directory of data / command tables" (shown above in video without editing). ie increase by 5 (hexadecimal) as the tables shifted location by 5.
> 
> There is new section in OP, Editing ROM for data / command table length change, this has general information only. DDSZ provided info a while back about this section to me, Lard created the batch file otherwise I'd been doing manual editing which is real pain and time consuming. I will create / update OP regarding mod for extra VDDCI states.
Click to expand...

Thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Can we write a windows program that able to extracts all the tables based on this or we still need to depend on ATOMDIS?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Hawaiireader can be updated to be more dynamic at parsing PowerPlay and doing other stuff. My new ROMs are not supported by it. I'm not a programmer so wouldn't know how
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Some of the subject matter people ask in PM due to this thread makes me think wish I knew more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm just a PC enthusiast, I have no formal qualification in software / hardware.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Info about some of what went on @Guru3D
> 
> 
> 
> Oneb1t helped me getting AtomDis working, then googling for info on doing VM of Linux got that sorted for me. DDSZ did the first marking of PowerPlay info, this helped me alot and sped up things.
> 
> I saw how Stilt had set manual voltage in mining ROMS by sitting hard at PC comparing ROMS for few days. Cross ref'g stock vs mining rom I saw his mod (Link), then also posted as words(Link). GPU voltage offset I found again by searching and doing compares, then took risk with my card adjusting / testing.
> 
> Netkas was the first to kick off bios editing (clock editing), some of the people in the Guru3D thread were doing it IIRC because of some stuff regarding OSX (googling their forum names found threads). Asder00 also feed us information, whilst then Oneb1t created hawaiireader and DDSZ / others tweaked it. Several members posting test results, etc helped alot move everything along. *It was a great group effort and really showed power of a forum IMO.*
> 
> The Stilt then came to the thread, I had been bugging him via PM on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , he then confirmed things about stuff we'd found. Personally speaking it has been a great pleasure to read his posts across other forums and here. To me a wealth of info not just about hawaii bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , got great admiration for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I actually not talking about full blown editor. Basically writing a tool for windows that extracting all the tables to separate files based on the offset from the "data & command tables".

BTW, did the Hawaii ROM structure is different completely compare to older ROM (e.g. from 7970, 5870, etc)? Or they also have "data & command tables" that stored offsets to the tables in the ROM too?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Thanks.


Once I had finished modding, I compared not checksum fixed ROM with fixed ROM. I came across issue using hawaiireader to fix checksum, so used HD7xxx Series UEFI Patch Tool BETA.

Then I created tables for modded ROM via AtomDis, reason being why if the pointers to data / command tables are not correct (or I made error) in section beginning A6 00 01 01. AtomDis in tables list will show errors / state it's guessing data.

Then I flashed ROM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I actually not talking about full blown editor. Basically writing a tool for windows that extracting all the tables to separate files based on the offset from the "data & command tables".


Well can be done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> BTW, did the Hawaii ROM structure is different completely compare to older ROM (e.g. from 7970, 5870, etc)? Or they also have "data & command tables" that stored offsets to the tables in the ROM too?


Yes they have data / command tables stored in section like hawaii cards, they all use AtomBios(further info).


Spoiler: AtomDis creates tables list for them.



Sapphire HD5850 Toxic
Asus HD7970 OC
Asus R9 285
Asus Fury STRIX
Sapphire Fury X



Be aware AtomDis we are using has very old atombios.h file. There is an updated header file but to patch AtomDis to use it requires work which none of us know how to do (AFAIK). I did contact author Matthias Hopf if he can update it but no reply. He reverse engineered AtomDis, check his blog why he created it (~2009 posts).


Spoiler: AtomDis does not get every table, check out the unknown table in screenshot right notepad.







The tables list created by AtomDis is not ordered by offset location in ROM. I have found padding between tables / unknown table by reorganising tables list. I did this method when checking Stilt's mining ROMs if we were on right track concerning manual VID or another table holds key.


Spoiler: Here is image showing composition of ROM



I did this when comparing very similar ROMs. one with and without GPU Voltage offset in VoltageObjectInfo.


Note how as VoltageObjectInfo located in data tables of OC ROM has 4 extra bytes everything shifts and then empty padding area at end of command tables is shorter. That padding area grows or shrinks depending on data/command tables length.


----------



## OneB1t

Quote:


> I actually not talking about full blown editor. Basically writing a tool for windows that extracting all the tables to separate files based on the offset from the "data & command tables".
> 
> BTW, did the Hawaii ROM structure is different completely compare to older ROM (e.g. from 7970, 5870, etc)? Or they also have "data & command tables" that stored offsets to the tables in the ROM too?


this can be allready done with atomdis









#!/bin/bash
for i in {0..52}
do
./atomdis hawaii.rom c $i
done

this is little script im using to get all tables parsed


----------



## fyzzz

Hmm the 390 bios seems to be capped at 1.37v load/1.422v before droop, which gets me to 1290/1710. Almost at my record score which was on pt bios 1350/1690 and a whole lot more of voltage. I want a little bit more voltage and wonder how it can be done?


----------



## The Stilt

Have you measured the actual voltage from the filtering caps? I´ll bet it is over 1.42V under load.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Have you measured the actual voltage from the filtering caps? I´ll bet it is over 1.42V under load.


No, but i know that software isn't accurate. I gave much more voltage on pt bios without a problem for my 1350/1690 benchmarks runs, probably stupid but everything seems fine. Temperatures are not a issue atleast


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## The Stilt

Which bios was this again (post a link)?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Which bios was this again (post a link)?


The pt bios? It can be downloaded in the 290 unlock thread: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18264.


----------



## OneB1t

PT bios is dangerous it lack voltage limit on voltage regulator so card can be easily overvolted just by missclicking from windows


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> No, but i know that software isn't accurate. I gave much more voltage on pt bios without a problem for my 1350/1690 benchmarks runs, probably stupid but everything seems fine. Temperatures are not a issue atleast
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I meant the voltage limited one.


----------



## milan616

Trying to figure something out with regard to decreasing DPM7 voltage. Right now at stock 1080/1500 or 1100 core OC + 1500 mem I don't go above 1188mV core. If I bump up the memory in Afterburner to 1600 I end up at 1260-1280mV (makes sense since my EV VDD decoder reads 1275mV for DPM7) in anything above idle except for max clock speed where I drop back down to 1160mV or so (-31mV core voltage set in AB). If I manually set DPM7 to 1160 in the GPU Freq and Limit Tables will that prevent me from going above that in the middle power states? And will it scale normally, or will they all go to 1160 all the time? Also, do I need to set anything in the MEM Freq table? Thanks!


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I meant the voltage limited one.


Ah okay. Here:

390TEST.zip 99k .zip file
 is my bios i've been testing on. It is kinda a mess of different things i've done, i'm not as experienced as a few others here. This:

XFXR9390DDBios.zip 99k .zip file
 should be the orginal stock bios.


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @MihaStar
> Was planning to do another quick test last night regarding FL in MLU but ran out of time. MLU PP have 07 right at start of FanTable section in PP, try a 03 there?


Bingo!!!







Changed 07h to 03h and the FL began to work properly! rep+.

But seriously, it's too stupid simple to be true, I don't believe it...









As for me, this byte value looks like a bit-mask. Default BIOSes have 03h here (0011b), mining has a 04h (0100b), while MLU has 07h (0111h), and this value seems to be backward compatible to 03h in bits 0 and 1, and enabling something new feature/option/technique via bit 2... Very strange.


----------



## Synntx

When Im apply the Stilt's timings, as soon as I get into windows I get MAJOR pixelation and artefacts............are those timings for 290s?


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Fuzzy Logic was revamped in some of the past driver releases.
> 
> When FL is enabled through the control bit, the PWM2 limit becomes the upper limit for FL (while below TMax). Together with the sensitivity value they set the parameters for FL. In the look-up mode there are three sets of temperature vs. PWM settings (TMP1<>PWM1, TMP2<>PWM2, TMP3<>PWM3). When FL is enabled the PWM2 becomes the upper limit / target. Additionally a RPM limit was introduced to the driver, but I´ve never tested it myself.


Thanks for explanation, but it's still not clear...

I prepared a PP pic with highlighted values according to your description (PWM* and TMP*).


Spoiler: FanTable decoding






It doesn't seem to me that PWM2 becomes the Temp target when in FL mode. Instead, a byte in the end of the table sets the PWM target. Changing PWM2 value doesn't make any sense, while changing the PWM target byte really makes the fan behave differently. At least, in Crimson 15.11 drivers.

But there's an interesting thing I noticed. The actual fan target equals the "PWM target + 05h", so when I set 28h = 40%, I'll get 45% in the end and so forth. Don't you know it's the BIOS issue or the driver is responsible for that additional PWM boost?

Thanks to the @gupsterg we've made the MLU BIOS work with FL enabled!!!
It was done via changing the first byte in the table, 07h -> 03h. IIRC the mining BIOS had a 04h value, the default BIOSes have 03h, the MLU has 07h... You've already mentioned it's a FanTable revision, but why does it impact the FL behavior then?
Is it correct to change the value in such a way or some side effects will take place?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The improved efficiency is MLU comes from the reducing VRM conversion losses (in load), and additionally from the re-adjusted voltages while at idle. Nothing special.


Look, both BIOSes in comparison had the same voltage tables for DPM0-DPM7 states, both BIOSes had 0mv offset, and both GPU-Z readings are listed, they are the same too.
I have plenty of VRM design experience, and "conversion losses" sound like "switching losses", because "conduction losses" remain the same as the main power components (inductor and FETs) are left intact.

I see only one way of improving the efficiency - just lowering the PWM frequency. Then we'll have some power saved in five FET drivers, and possibly, some power in the FETs directly.

Certainly, I could take the card to work and check the VRM operation with an oscilloscope, but it will take some time... I hoped your answer would be quicker...


----------



## OneB1t

finding offset for VRM switch frequency would be interesting


----------



## gupsterg

@MihaStar

Great news







, thanks for testing reporting back. I don't believe there is any ill effect from changing 07 to 03, seen too many ROMs with 03 in PowerPlay. OP contains an image of several compared plus seen many more ROMs since doing that image







.

The boost IMO is occurring due to a value we didn't know was part of FanTable in PowerPlay, the text in blue box is quoted from The Stilt.



I will be doing some testing of "Sensitivity value" soon







, besides those values also check heading in OP "How to edit Target GPU Temperature (Maximum ASIC Temp)" .

When I tested MLU with injected PP table from Sapphire Vapor-X 290X ROM that had 07 in it. I've never used the Vapor-X ROM in FL mode, the reason I used that PP table was it matched MLU PP length, so quick mod into ROM.

Stilt said "When Fuzzy is enabled the PWM control is left to the display driver.", I think 07 is not working with drivers for FL correctly.


----------



## The Stilt

Yeah, the PWM limit in FL mode was my bad. I refreshed my memory by looking "normal" & "uber" bioses made by AIB. As it happens they got FL configration wrong and they use PWM2 value as the upper limit









FL PWM limit is set by the value after the control mode (look-up / FL / Gemini) control byte.

Changing the revisionID of the fan table should have no effect what so ever (3/7, etc).

The lower fSW indeed improves the efficiency and the temperatures of the VRM


----------



## gupsterg

@MihaStar Also do take a view of heading *Temperature Hysteresis editing* in OP, tested it with LUT mode. Last time I used FL mode I found it hard to get fan operating how I wanted, LUT was better IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synntx*
> 
> When Im apply the Stilt's timings, as soon as I get into windows I get MAJOR pixelation and artefacts............are those timings for 290s?


What card do you have?


----------



## The Stilt

If the timings cause artifacts then they are most likely applied on wrong ICs (or the clocks are way too high). They are intended for Hynix AFR and Elpida BBBG only. Even the different die revisions handle the timings differently. For example the timings calibrated for Hynix MFR will cause artifacts on Hynix AFR because MFR can do tighter timings. The timings must be calibrated separately for each IC and ASIC type.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Ah okay. Here:
> 
> 390TEST.zip 99k .zip file
> is my bios i've been testing on. It is kinda a mess of different things i've done, i'm not as experienced as a few others here. This:
> 
> XFXR9390DDBios.zip 99k .zip file
> should be the orginal stock bios.


It has the same voltage limit as the rest of the bioses, so nothing special there. Just measurement error and droop.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> It has the same voltage limit as the rest of the bioses, so nothing special there. Just measurement error and droop.


Okay thanks. My gpu-z readings is usually all over the place and i should get a new psu.


----------



## Synntx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @MihaStar Also do take a view of heading *Temperature Hysteresis editing* in OP, tested it with LUT mode. Last time I used FL mode I found it hard to get fan operating how I wanted, LUT was better IMO.
> What card do you have?


Sapphire 390x


----------



## gupsterg

So far I've noted 390/x to have Hynix AJR. Stilt's timings are not for that RAM IC if you used them.

Have you tried say your stock ROMs 1250MHz strap timings in appropriate strap for RAM clock you run? this method is also highlighted in OP if you don't have relevant IC for Stilt's timings.

Also from the few stock 390/x ROMs I've viewed the frequencies for straps have anomaly. I posted about it a few pages back plus in another thread.

Can you attach modified ROM you are using and unmodified?

*** edit ***
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 290/X and 295X2 only have 10 straps.
> 
> 400MHz, 800MHz, 900MHz, 1000MHz, 1125MHz, 1250MHz, 1375MHz,1500MHz, 1625MHz, 1750MHz
> 
> Each time you go past a frequency/strap end marker next strap timings are applied ie 401MHz uses 800MHz timings
> 
> The 390X rom have 12 straps, rather than go in sequence they go like this.
> 
> 400MHz, 800MHz, 900MHz, 1000MHz,1125MHz, 1250MHz, 1375MHz, 1731MHz, 1500MHz, 1625MHz, 1750MHz, 2000MHz


----------



## fyzzz

I'm really wondering what's in the 390 bios that makes my cards memory more stable and score higher. I can use the same timings in a 390 bios and a 290 bios, and the 390 bios wins. I couldn't bench as high on the 390 bios, 'only' to 1290mhz, while on pt bios it can do around 1350. But the scores was very near.
Same timings, same voltage table, both has bfr support added: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7265135/fs/7254867#


----------



## gupsterg

Stilt stated in 390 modded ROM thread this (17/07/15):-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> To get around the MEMCLK barrier in Grenada, AMD has latched some of the memory controller related timings (through bios). So for higher than 1375MHz use 390 memory block with corrected memory density and corrected timings.


I missed that info when he first posted it, it was about Oct 15 when one day I re-read thread I noticed it, I then asked in that thread for elaboration on his post. From the linked post you'll read further on I continued on my testing by adding a complete 390X VRAM_Info with stock HYNIX AFR timings added to straps. That's when I noted the extra straps/frequencies order anomaly.

In my tests it didn't improve RAM clocking/performance. Using his recent reply in this thread I'm now planning on finding those timings (if I can). Then going to mod into my stock VRAM_Info to see if it works better than previous test.

Very interesting to know you do see performance/stability gain with 390 VRAM_Info, mind attaching bios your using?

To me perhaps "King of the Hill" ROM for your card be Asus PT1 + BFR RAM Support + 390 MC Timings.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Stilt stated in 390 modded ROM thread this (17/07/15):-
> I missed that info when he first posted it, it was about Oct 15 when one day I re-read thread I noticed it, I then asked in that thread for elaboration on his post. From the linked post you'll read further on I continued on my testing by adding a complete 390X VRAM_Info with stock HYNIX AFR timings added to straps. That's when I noted the extra straps/frequencies order anomaly.
> 
> In my tests it didn't improve RAM clocking/performance. Using his recent reply in this thread I'm now planning on finding those timings (if I can). Then going to mod into my stock VRAM_Info to see if it works better than previous test.
> 
> Very interesting to know you do see performance/stability gain with 390 VRAM_Info, mind attaching bios your using?
> 
> To me perhaps "King of the Hill" ROM for your card be Asus PT1 + BFR RAM Support + 390 MC Timings.


Interesting. It would be amazing if i could have 390 performance in the pt bios. Yeah i can clock the memory a bit higher, but it also seemed more stable. I posted my test bios a couple of posts ago.


----------



## gupsterg

Ok will download and store







, as soon as I do make some headway on finding MC timings/testing I will defo contact you







.


----------



## gupsterg

@kizwan

Here is your VDDCI 3 state ROM pack







, I took extra time to create separate directories showing stages your supplied ROM went through (Hex Workshop colourmaps included







).

Kizwan.zip 602k .zip file


This is in appreciation of an answer you gave me on forum that helped me out







, as google searches at the time did not get me the information I sought .


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kizwan
> 
> Here is your VDDCI 3 state ROM pack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I took extra time to create separate directories showing stages your supplied ROM went through (Hex Workshop colourmaps included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Kizwan.zip 602k .zip file
> 
> 
> This is in appreciation of an answer you gave me on forum that helped me out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as google searches at the time did not get me the information I sought .


Thanks! That's really helpful for me to understand the mod.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, the more that members get into modding the better IMO; it will help us all to move forward together







.

I noted in the supplied ROM you've fixed VID for all DPMs, you may run into issue on the VDDC side; as now I removed offset The Stilt guided us to sort out.


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @MihaStar Also do take a view of heading *Temperature Hysteresis editing* in OP, tested it with LUT mode. Last time I used FL mode I found it hard to get fan operating how I wanted, LUT was better IMO.


I'll perform some testing and report back then.
Regarding the FL vs LUT, I think the FL is a more advanced technique and I like it.

Just imagine, in LUT mode the PWM is a *linear function* of an absolute TEMP, with different slope constants on some ranges, so one particular TEMP value matches to only one PWM value.
But in FL mode the PWM is a *complex function* of neither TEMP but rather the "delta-to-Tjmax", and as you can see (in my tests), one particular TEMP value could have several matched PWM values at different time depending on the load and another factors.

It's like... mmm... like a traditional mechanical gear-box (LUT) in your car compared to a gear-less CVT (FL) technology









FL keeps the GPU Temp closer to the target, and doesn't produce extra RPM. Maybe, it's not so clearly seen at non-reference heatsinks because they are generally more quiet, but this difference exists. I see only one negative moment in FL - it keeps the GPU hot and may show lower overclocking results comparing to LUT. So, if someone does not overclock - he's welcome to FL


----------



## gupsterg

I agree FL is more advanced







, this was what attracted me to it







. The Vapor-X comes with UEFI / non UEFI ROM out of box, the Asus DCUII 290X I owned at one point had both ROMs UEFI but one "Uber" (LUT) and other "Quiet" (FL).

I'm hoping if I adjust say "Sensitivity value" it may actually work better this time. Previously I only changed target temp and max fan speed and like you I was finding a overshoot on PWM of fan.


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kizwan
> 
> Here is your VDDCI 3 state ROM pack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I took extra time to create separate directories showing stages your supplied ROM went through (Hex Workshop colourmaps included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Kizwan.zip 602k .zip file
> 
> 
> This is in appreciation of an answer you gave me on forum that helped me out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as google searches at the time did not get me the information I sought .


Really cool rom, scores the same as my stock @ 1100/1500


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers DDSZ for viewing / testing!







.

This ROM is XFX 390 modded by @Insan1tyOne and group in the 390 ROM thread from what I can tell. I don't know if Kizwan done further mods, I didn't check anything more than what needed to be done.

I've never used a 390/X ROM on my card







, TBH when I looked at review data for a MSI Gaming R9 390X (1100/1525) my stock ROM configured to have same GPU/RAM with 1250MHz stock timings in appropriate strap is yielding 1-3% higher performance than that.

Q1)Did you note the pointers offsets in PowerPlay?
Q2)Do you think you can make HawaiiReader dynamic at parsing? (the link you gave to Hedzin repository is beyond me to understand







)
Q3)What are your thoughts on hex value 1400? do you deem it a length value? (that beacon is not bright enough for me to see yet







)


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers DDSZ for viewing / testing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This ROM is XFX 390 modded by @Insan1tyOne and group in the 390 ROM thread from what I can tell. I don't know if Kizwan done further mods, I didn't check anything more than what needed to be done.


The XFX390 BIOS that I gave you is modded by @fyzzz with Stilt's ELPIDA memory timings mod for 1250 & 1375 and also 290 ELPIDA timings for rest of the straps. I have another BIOS for HYNIX with similar changes. The @Insan1tyOne ones use 390X I think. I only modded DPM 0 to 7 voltage (increase DPM 7 voltage), sync the VCE frequency to DPM 2 frequency & increase the clocks to 1000/1300.


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers for info







.

I've been using my own modded ROM with VDDCI states [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] for few days now with no issues.

Have you flashed a ROM? if so which VDDCI voltages are you using? any issues to report?


----------



## Slarre

Hi guys! I've been sitting yesterday and reading through the thread and most of the intro to it. I'm enthusiastic about overclocking and getting to learn about the hardware and software, so I'm not doing this for much better results. I sat for a while and I think I managed to strap the memory timings for my card above 1250MHz to that same number, which gave me about 100 points better in Valley benchmark, bringing my new record (for a clock that I can actually use without overheating) to 2825 or so, which I think is quite good for a single aircooled r9 290.

I'm wondering if I can do more with my setup that wouldn't bring heat death to it?

I've got a asus r9 290 dcuii that I can run at about 1090MHz on the core and 1500MHz on the memory before the VRM 1 get above 100°. I never got the understanding of that sensor, since I've read asus says it's a faulty or misplaced sensor and a heat measurer says they get very very hot. Oh well.. better be careful anyway.

As I've understood it the, for example, 48 E8 01 "01" is for hynix memory and the "02" version is for elpida, which is the one I've got. I did it wrong and changed only the "01" the first time and noticed no difference. I got an increased score when changing the "02" one, which does not show up in the hawaiibiosreader.

As I said, I'm wondering if I've done things right and if there is anything else that I can safely do. I know I really should watercool it if I want to push it further, which I'm thinking of doing. Also, I don't dare downloading any of the bioses out there, since my card is X-locked.

Here are my bioses. I would be very glad if anyone could help me decide if I can do anything else for improving it further.

Hawaii20-1-16.zip 99k .zip file


1250strap.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I've been using my own modded ROM with VDDCI states [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] for few days now with no issues.
> 
> Have you flashed a ROM? if so which VDDCI voltages are you using? any issues to report?


Not flash yet. Likely in this weekend.


----------



## OneB1t

search for powerplay table is dynamic in hawaiireader but you changed lenght of this table and there is no pattern by which hawaiibiosreader can read such "malformed" table







thats main reason why its broken

dynamic reading of that table can be maybe done but its complicated and we dont know whole structure of this table (and some structures dont have "lenght value" before them)

because there are only few lenghts of powerplay table i searched proper values by hand and hardcoded them


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> dynamic reading of that table can be maybe done but its complicated and we dont know whole structure of this table (and some structures dont have "lenght value" before them)


It seems to be not that hard, take a look at this:


Code:



Code:


Table length: A7 02 > 02A7
Revison of PP: 06 01

Pointers to sections in PowerPlay

6000 > 0060 > ClockInfo

8600 > 0086 > Unknown table between above / below listed

B800 > 00B8 > FanProfile

D700 > 00D7 > CCC Limits / PP Dir Tree

EF00 > 00EF > SCLK VDDC Table

1801 > 0118 > VDDCI States

2801 > 0128 > MEMCLK VDDC Table

5101 > 0151 > Fake VDDC Table

8201 > 0182 > Effciency @ Idle table (match with DPM0 VDDC/GPU/RAM)

8B01 > 018B> Unknown table len 3E (within it @ 01C9 start VCELimit Table)

EF01 > 01EF > Unknown table len 2c (within it @ 021B start UVDLimit Table)

3402 > 0234 > SamULimit Table

5E02 > 025E > ACPLimit Table

8802 0288 > TDP/TDC/MPDL/Temp.Target CCC

Lengths

1400 > 0014 > ???

1800 > 0018 > CCC Limits / PP Dir Tree

Thanks, @gupsterg


----------



## OneB1t

but when he add 2 bytes then all offsets will move...
and making it so it calculates everyting from table start is complicated and time consuming task

feel free to do it if you want but i have better things to waste time on


----------



## The Stilt

Thats why it is easier to relocate the modified table


----------



## gupsterg

@OneB1t

Table is not "malformed" otherwise it would not work when flashed







, it's just not supported by Hawaiireader, just like some weren't originally and you then added support for them







.

By dynamic I mean my original bios had PP of length 288 after mod it has 292. Hawaiireader read that value and be aware that is size of PP. Then it reads the pointers and applies search pattern like you are doing now?

@DDSZ

No worries







, if it wasn't for you marking PowerPlay in first place and us all working on it we'd be nowhere with this venture







plus The Stilt providing tips







.


----------



## OneB1t

yes hawaireader is aware of powerplay table size and based on that size it select correct offsets into this table


----------



## gupsterg

So can it not be made to read the powerplay table "section pointers"? Then you would not need to manually set support for PP table variation.


----------



## OneB1t

there are no section pointers....
only few of these values have lenght field before them so you need to calculate offset from these fields + lenght of other informations to calculate relative position
hawaireader allready does this for W8100 because this card have only 5DPM states not 7 as normal hawaiis


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I've been using my own modded ROM with VDDCI states [email protected] [email protected] 1525MHz[email protected] for few days now with no issues.
> 
> Have you flashed a ROM? if so which VDDCI voltages are you using? any issues to report?


Flashed 850 ROM...so far so good...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I noted in the supplied ROM you've fixed VID for all DPMs, you may run into issue on the VDDC side; as now I removed offset The Stilt guided us to sort out.


What kind of issue by the way? I did not run into issue with VDDC as far as I can tell.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> there are no section pointers....


 oneb1t.zip 6k .zip file


When you have time please view attached zip







.

Also states are denoted by a value right at start sections ie ACPLimit the 08 = 8 states , what I'm calling Efficiency @ idle has 01 = 1 state, VDDCI section 01 = 1 state.

The info share / thought was only to improve hawaiireader, if it can't be it's no issue







.


----------



## OneB1t

yes some of sections have size but others dont (single values)


----------



## Ized

HawaiiBiosReader.zip 33k .zip file


There are pointers everywhere no?

See my (broken) test build, in my debug box.


----------



## jdorje

Hm I've always used my stock rom (xfx 390 8256) as the base for my rom mods. Should I be using a different rom?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> yes some of sections have size but others dont (single values)


Those single values are states.

Example:-

04 09 0C1101 48E801 02 10 00 307500 983A00 00 01 00 A08601 D0FB01 02 10 00 382B01 F04902 20 10 00

04 denote state, 09 = ???, then we have 3 bytes GPU clock, 3 bytes RAM clock, 3 bytes identifier and so on.

GPU clock will always be 3 bytes, RAM clock will always be 3 bytes, identifier trailing bytes will be 3 bytes.

So pointer for clockinfo is always at same place in PP, so reader read 6000 and say count 60 bytes from start and finds clockinfo, it reads the 04 and knows there are 4 states. Then say a multiply calc can be done to set length of section ((3+3+3x4)+2) = 38 (DEC) 26 (HEX).

These kind of "rules" could be created for sections / making hawaiireader "dynamic", this was my thought. As I'm not a programmer or have any inkling on what it would entail I can only give idea







.


----------



## OneB1t

feel free to do it







its stupid complicated job to fix 0.1% of all bioses which have malformed PP table
find someone to pay for 5 hours of work then we talk


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> feel free to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its stupid complicated job to fix 0.1% of all bioses which have malformed PP table


Come on man it's not malformed PP







, do you consider where stock roms differ on PP table length malformed? you added support for them.

Anyhow as you know anyway I use hawaiireader as quick viewing tool only, all mods I do by hex editor just to always see maybe something new in a ROM.

For example I found all Asus ROMs have this extra data (AtomDis not show in tables list).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> find someone to pay for 5 hours of work then we talk


Do you think I have been paid for work on thread or mods or investigations? we just did what we did







.

If you don't wish to support / improve your app that is fine by me







.


----------



## OneB1t

it is malformed as there are offset rules for other bioses and no bios have exactly this PP table size (because normally when they have 3 VDDCi states they have more changes in PP table so resulting size is different)


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> it is malformed as there are offset rules for other bioses and no bios have exactly this PP table size (because normally when they have 3 VDDCi states they have more changes in PP table so resulting size is different)


I agree it's "malformed"







, I will now move on to other subject







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Flashed 850 ROM...so far so good...
> 
> 
> What kind of issue by the way? I did not run into issue with VDDC as far as I can tell.


Great all is working







, by me stating you may run into VDDC issue is you may recall the offset that The Stilt highlighted to zero applied extra voltage to VDDC and VDDCI. As you'd set voltage manually I thought they may become to low.

Example

Supplied ROM had offsets set for VDDC (37.5mV) and VDDCI (31.25mV), therefore VDDCI was 1.000V + 0.03125V = 1.03125V, your DPM 7 was set 1287 = 1.287V + 0.0375V = 1.3245V. Supplied ROM applied VDDC +37.5mV to all states (DPM0-7).

Modded ROM has offset removed for VDDC and VDDCI, therefore where VDDCI is set 1.000V it has 0V added = 1.000V. DPM 7 is set 1287 = 1.287V + 0V = 1.287V. Modded ROM applies no VDDC offset to all states (DPM0-7) it is just what you set manually per DPM.


----------



## OneB1t

also now it seems like you spending time on useless mods








if you want to mess with hawaii bios then search for VRM game mode (LLC) or vrm switching frequency (there should be 6 (or 6+1) values for that for each phase)
here is datasheet and i2c address but i think that bios also sets this value on card initialization
PT1 bios have it setted
http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/ir3565b.pdf

or search for way to mess with card recognition (so changing device ID, unlock CU, etc by hacking command tables)


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> also now it seems like you spending time on useless mods










, I will not disrespect you but please don't disrespect me.


----------



## Synntx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I will not disrespect you but please don't disrespect me.


Can I disrespect you in jest?


----------



## gupsterg

@Synntx

LOL, anytime









@milan616

I haven't noticed GPU voltage rise if RAM is clocked higher (will test on my card).

If you want lower states (ie GPU clocks) to use less voltage you need to set those states lower. If your using stock ROM only DPM 0 is a manually set for voltage, all the rest are EVV (Electronic Variable Voltage). This is set based on leakage ID (ASIC Quality) and default GPU clock in ROM the EVV voltage will vary card to card from what I understand.

In 390 owners club you posted this info:-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milan616*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: VID for DPMS
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ------[ GPU PStates List ]------
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
> DPM1: GPUClock =  533 MHz, VID = 0.96800 V
> DPM2: GPUClock =  788 MHz, VID = 1.01200 V
> DPM3: GPUClock =  909 MHz, VID = 1.11200 V
> DPM4: GPUClock =  960 MHz, VID = 1.16200 V
> DPM5: GPUClock = 1005 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V
> DPM6: GPUClock = 1040 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1080 MHz, VID = 1.27500 V


Now for each DPM you can see the GPU frequency set and corresponding VID (this list does not tell you if it is manual or EVV). Now to make intermediate states lower voltage ie (DPM 1-6) just edit each states voltage in the 6 tables shown in hawaireader.

I have redrafted a sentence in OP in heading *GPU Voltage adjustment > Setting / editing GPU core voltages in the 6 tables* and added an extra image (click spoiler in that section Image of stock and modified ROM for voltages), this image uses your stated VIDs ref it and lower as like using instructions/info in heading *GPU Voltage adjustment > SVI 2 Compliant Voltages* (I have updated that section with 1 new example).

@Slarre

Have you compared those ROMs using HEX editor?

What or how did set GPU frequency for DPM 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 in Hawaii20-1-16.rom?

This is what I saw ...




I did not check your RAM timings yet the 4 hex values change between the 2 ROMs near beginning do you know how that occurred?

@DDSZ Any idea why hawaiireader is not showing what's in Slarre Hawaii20-1-16.rom GPU Freq DPM 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 correctly?


----------



## Slarre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Have you compared those ROMs using HEX editor?
> 
> What or how did set GPU frequency for DPM 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 in Hawaii20-1-16.rom?


Oh wow, I must have messed up. I didn't actually try changing the DPM values at all..
What I did was going through the original bios and finding the timings, changing the ones up to 1500MHz to the same timings as the 1250MHz ones. That was all I tried to do atleast.

The Hawaii 20-1-16.rom is the original bios I got with the card, so if there is something wrong with that one I don't know what is what. I even saved it in two different places to make sure I kept its integrity, and they are identical as I just checked.

About the video and the sums. Do they invert like that or am I supposed to invert them? I didn't understand it all too well. Sorry for being a bit noobish.


----------



## gupsterg

What is your card? was it used or new?

When you see value in ROM you invert to read what it is.

Example

In 2 bytes

C8 03 switched = 03 C8 , convert from hex to dec = 968

Lets say you wish to change that 968 to 1000.

1000 convert dec to hex = 03E8, you switch to E8 03 and enter in ROM.

In 3 bytes

48 E8 01 switched 01 E8 48, convert from hex to dec = 1250000

Lets say you wish to change that 1250000 to 1350000.

1350000 convert dec to hex = 020F58 you switch to 58 0F 02 and enter in ROM.

The 2 byte example is say a voltage value that will be in PowerPlay, 3 byte is RAM clock; it's stored as 10kHz ie knock of 00 on the end to read as MHz.

The switching is Endian conversion (google for info).

No need to apologise, trust me I feel like a noob at this at times







and am learning stuff as thread / venture progress







.


----------



## Slarre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What is your card? was it used or new?
> 
> When you see value in ROM you invert to read what it is.
> 
> Example
> 
> In 2 bytes
> 
> C8 03 switched = 03 C8 , convert from hex to dec = 968
> 
> Lets say you wish to change that 968 to 1000.
> 
> 1000 convert dec to hex = 03E8, you switch to E8 03 and enter in ROM.
> 
> In 3 bytes
> 
> 48 E8 01 switched 01 E8 48, convert from hex to dec = 1250000
> 
> Lets say you wish to change that 1250000 to 1350000.
> 
> 1350000 convert dec to hex = 020F58 you switch to 58 0F 02 and enter in ROM.
> 
> The 2 byte example is say a voltage value that will be in PowerPlay, 3 byte is RAM clock; it's stored as 10kHz ie knock of 00 on the end to read as MHz.
> 
> The switching is Endian conversion (google for info).
> 
> No need to apologise, trust me I feel like a noob at this at times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and am learning stuff as thread / venture progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've got an ASUS r9 290 Direct CU II, which I bought new about 10-11 months ago, so it shouldn't be tampered with before a couple of days ago by me. The bios in it is called "015.041.000.002.000000", which is called the same as others I've seen around that has the same card.
If the 1250strap.rom has better numbers for the DPM it might have something to do with me doing a checksum and saving it through hawaiibiosreader? I don't know if that converted a few numbers that it though looked a bit askew or something?

Does the DPM in the 1250strap.rom look ok or should I be worried about my card?

It's quite difficult to mod this, but I think it's very fun to learn about it. Thank you for helping me!


----------



## OneB1t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I will not disrespect you but please don't disrespect me.


just telling you that this is waste of time if you want to work on some new mods than look for VRM related settings or CU/DP unlock
whats disrespectfull about that?


----------



## gupsterg

@OneB1t

CU unlock only happen on non hardware locked silicon. This has been explained in few threads, so I'm thinking this is waste of time.

DP unlock has again been explained is hardware locked, in this thread by the Stilt.

Command table viewing by me is waste of time as I don't know about programming.

I did state on Guru3D that I know nothing of programming, I've said it here as well. Currently I don't have time to learn this either.

What I found disrespectful was your post I'm spending time on useless mods.

Yes the VDDCI state mod is not useful to all but for someone that does apply more than stock VDDCI to achieve high RAM clock / stability for that it is handy. Why? because when card is idle / low load it will use 300/150 with low VDDCI, when card ramp up to say 1100/1525 they get full VDDCI. Yes I don't use more than 1.000v for highest state but there may well be others that are.

The biggest thing that mod has taught me that there are pointers to sections within powerplay. I was not aware of that. It's also shown more info regarding what values are going with what, putting it simply. Plus it has explained what some hex values are doing which I didn't know reason for being there. I'm currently doing colour map to highlight all I/we now know of powerplay. Then we can see if there is anything more worth checking in there.

I PM'd DDSZ same time as you recently stating hawaireader is showing certain values in limit table that don't exist in my stock powerplay. He replied and confirmed this and said will investigate.

I couldn't contribute on programming side but did my fair share. Even before the Stilt posted in the Guru3D thread I added that press release info regarding IR3567b that it uses steps of 6.25mv and you did find that interesting.

Yes I have seen that data sheet before, we did discuss it on Guru3D and another one that you found.

I will explore game mode and my plan is to check how PT ROMs have some safeguards removed. I also plan to see if can view how 390/x is shutting fans at idle. I am researching MC timings that Stilt highlighted in 390 roms. I did do some viewing / testing last year. Like you said time for free is only so much that can be dedicated.

I've had 3-4 offers of payment for work on ROM anyone has requested via PM and each time I decline. As that goes against my belief what forum is about. There have been more than 3-4 ROM requests via PM and so I have dedicated plenty of time to others.

I will no longer talk of subject that was discussed yesterday with you. I did say in earlier post I move on to another subject but I felt your next reply after that post required me to express I was feeling disrespected and don't wish this to go on. I will engage in any discussion concerning ROM but nothing about yesterday now. So let's move on and work on modding







.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Flashed 850 ROM...so far so good...
> 
> 
> What kind of issue by the way? I did not run into issue with VDDC as far as I can tell.
> 
> 
> 
> Great all is working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , by me stating you may run into VDDC issue is you may recall the offset that The Stilt highlighted to zero applied extra voltage to VDDC and VDDCI. As you'd set voltage manually I thought they may become to low.
> 
> Example
> 
> Supplied ROM had offsets set for VDDC (37.5mV) and VDDCI (31.25mV), therefore VDDCI was 1.000V + 0.03125V = 1.03125V, your DPM 7 was set 1287 = 1.287V + 0.0375V = 1.3245V. Supplied ROM applied VDDC +37.5mV to all states (DPM0-7).
> 
> Modded ROM has offset removed for VDDC and VDDCI, therefore where VDDCI is set 1.000V it has 0V added = 1.000V. DPM 7 is set 1287 = 1.287V + 0V = 1.287V. Modded ROM applies no VDDC offset to all states (DPM0-7) it is just what you set manually per DPM.
Click to expand...

I see your point there. However so far I didn't noticed any difference with the reported voltage though. I checked old log & new log, VDDC pretty much the same either idle or load voltage. I think the offset doesn't apply to VDDC, only VDDCI? This is because only VDDCI changed.

BTW, I have experiencing black screen a couple of times. It was fine when I leave computer idling overnight & also fine when underload but black screen when light load, e.g. browsing internet. It's just black screen, not crash. I'm going to test 150_900 ROM later.


----------



## OneB1t

Quote:


> CU unlock only happen on non hardware locked silicon. This has been explained in few threads, so I'm thinking this is waste of time.
> DP unlock has again been explained is hardware locked, in this thread by the Stilt.


nope there is way to do both with command tables only problem is to search for correct one (and coresponding register)


----------



## gupsterg

@OneB1t

OK, I saw a thread on xtreme systems regarding Wxxxx card where Stilt posted there was some app he was developing and you also posted in it, is this linked to your train of thought?

@kizwan

Thank for your results info, perhaps it is lack of VDDC cause black screen. Any how we'll get to the bottom of it







.

If you have time (as I will not use the XFX ROM due to custom PCB card I have) flash the one with offset not removed. Log VDDC in MSI AB whilst running GPU-Z render test for each DPM. This can be tested "on the fly" by setting corresponding GPU frequency via MSI AB (I chose to stop render test between freq. change). GPU-Z gives very flat VDDC line vs say other apps loading GPU.

Once you have data per DPM rerun testing but with ROM without offset in it.

Between flashing to make MSI AB redetect ROM defaults without uninstall / reinstall delete the file starting with VEN in install dir \Profiles\

When I also flash ROMs with say the different editable GPU Core voltage offset in VoltageObjectInfo I switch PC off/on to make sure voltage control chip (IR3567B) has reinitialised.

If you will I'd be interested to see the HML file from MSI AB after you've tested each ROM.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> nope there is way to do both with command tables only problem is to search for correct one (and coresponding register)


Right. Why don´t you just create and use C000 bios with all of the command and data tables removed, if that´s what "preventing you from writing the registers"?







The registers will remain the same even if there is no bios chip present on the card (registers read through JTAG). For the 1000th time, the registers have nothing to do with either the driver or the bios.


----------



## OneB1t

who cares about fuses registers? real value in them is not important as long as i can mess with bios which is reading them

@gupsterg: check VoltageObjectInfo/VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo there are some VRM control setting there


----------



## The Stilt

So you expect the driver or the bios is artificially slowing down the DPFP rate?







Any hints for unlocking e.g. Intel Hyperthreading or additional L3 cache on Skylake? Surely as long as you make the bios think it is supposed to have HTT and larger cache it will work just fine!


----------



## OneB1t

yes i think that its slowed down artificialy by reading that value on bios level
i also seen damaged core i5 which had HT enabled because of internal registers damage or hacked MB bios
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/3570k-with-unlocked-hyperthreading.202111/
edit: another sucesfully unlocked 3570k
http://abload.de/image.php?img=3570k_4500_1008_864_20hsl8.png


----------



## OneB1t

also its easier to mess with GPU bios as there is atomdis
no such tool for messing with MB UEFI bios (which also prolly have more complicated checksum/sign)

i also think that you want to get me offtrack with still repeating that i cant write to fuse registers














(which i dont want to do)


----------



## gupsterg

Yes @OneB1t I will be revisiting VoltageObjectInfo in future. As you know in the past comparing Vapor-X STD edition and OC edition plus using The Stilt's Mining ROM as another confirmation that was how what I call editable GPU core voltage offset was found in VoltageObjectInfo.

I'll be honest until I find solid info online or from doing ROM compares I'm not dedicating time to VoltageObjectInfo. Plus until I finish my other mini projects on ROM. Testing of anything to do with VoltageObjectInfo will only be done on an expendable card I can buy cheap and not my main card. Yet to find cheap card







.


----------



## OneB1t

yes there are dangerous values in VoltageObjectInfo but i think that we can swap this table between bioses without bad impact

so you want some bios without voltage limit? then swap whole table from PT1 bios and here we go









my idea is that entire ir3567b setting can be found in this table







and now that we have ir3565b datasheet which is 99% same as 3567b except more lanes
that can be way to understand what value is what (also there is i2c dump and table with offsets into i2c dump)

@the stilt: based on what value is in reg[0000]/reg[0001] memory controller criples somehow performance


----------



## gupsterg

Yes agree swap is ok and I'd only do if table was for same design of VRM. I'd still feel little apprehensive though







.

My card uses IR3567B but has doubled phases. From some research I did it has 8+2+2 IIRC or 8+2+1. This is reason why I've never flashed PT ROMs.

Only reason I've tested Stilts MLU on my card because there are limits within it.

At times I wish I hadn't sold the Tri-X 290 with ref PCB, but there was no real reason for me to keep 3 differing Hawaii cards.

*** edit ***

You do know aerotracks is on OCN?


----------



## OneB1t

yes


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @OneB1t
> ...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kizwan
> 
> Thank for your results info, perhaps it is lack of VDDC cause black screen. Any how we'll get to the bottom of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If you have time (as I will not use the XFX ROM due to custom PCB card I have) flash the one with offset not removed. Log VDDC in MSI AB whilst running GPU-Z render test for each DPM. This can be tested "on the fly" by setting corresponding GPU frequency via MSI AB (I chose to stop render test between freq. change). GPU-Z gives very flat VDDC line vs say other apps loading GPU.
> 
> Once you have data per DPM rerun testing but with ROM without offset in it.
> 
> Between flashing to make MSI AB redetect ROM defaults without uninstall / reinstall delete the file starting with VEN in install dir \Profiles\
> 
> When I also flash ROMs with say the different editable GPU Core voltage offset in VoltageObjectInfo I switch PC off/on to make sure voltage control chip (IR3567B) has reinitialised.
> 
> If you will I'd be interested to see the HML file from MSI AB after you've tested each ROM.


I already did that. I compared MSI AB log when using ROM with offset vs. ROM without offset. Both have the same range of voltage & same min/max voltage. I figured out what happened. The driver was crashing. This message appeared in Event Viewer.

*Display driver amdkmdap stopped responding and has successfully recovered.*

I'm going to clean install the drivers again.


----------



## mus1mus

Is there a way to find the VDDC Limit set on some roms?

Using PT Based roms, we have a somewhat unlimited Voltage Range. But most roms peak lower than 1.4V.


----------



## OneB1t

yep we talked about it later its somewhere in VoltageObjectInfo so you can swap this table from PT bios into other bios


----------



## The Stilt

All the ROMs I´ve seen allow > 1.475V. Most of the difference comes from droop, however there is also a measurement error. You can rely that the software reads > 50mV too low.

Anything over 1.35V IMO is completely insane and poinless. Is few MHz really worth the massive increase in power draw?


----------



## OneB1t

they are extreme clockers







every mhz is worth gold for them...


----------



## The Stilt

Who are? The PT1 bios is inteded for LN2 use, not for daily benching on air / water cooling.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> All the ROMs I´ve seen allow > 1.475V. Most of the difference comes from droop, however there is also a measurement error. You can rely that the software reads > 50mV too low.
> 
> Anything over 1.35V IMO is completely insane and poinless. Is few MHz really worth the massive increase in power draw?


Except when you can get 50 or so MHz more and stabilize.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> yep we talked about it later its somewhere in VoltageObjectInfo so you can swap this table from PT bios into other bios


Nice. There's hope.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> they are extreme clockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every mhz is worth gold for them...


I mean,I can use PT-Based roms. But my current board won't accept it for whatever reason.

I just need the extra moolah.


----------



## OneB1t

VoltageObjectInfo have register on some offset (which can be found by comparsion of few bioses)



these are limit values










Spoiler: VoltageObjectInfo dumps



Code:



Code:


Read 20000 bytes of data from 390X.rom

data_table  0000ae6e  #20  (VoltageObjectInfo/VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo):

  Size         00c8
  Format Rev.  03
  Param Rev.   00
  Content Rev. 01

  00000000:            0103 6600  0896 6000  0000 0000        ..f...`.....
  00000010: 6300 6000  6400 c000  3300 7c00  3400 7900    c.`.d...3.|.4.y.
  00000020: 3200 fc00  3100 0700  1400 2a00  2400 2b00    2...1.....*.$.+.
  00000030: 4d00 2000  6100 0400  6200 9c00  e400 0000    M. .a...b.......
  00000040: 3d00 6600  e400 0100  2900 2100  2b00 2d00    =.f.....).!.+.-.
  00000050: 5800 2a00  5a00 a800  5d00 2500  1500 ff00    X.*.Z...].%.....
  00000060: 1600 4000  2600 6500  ff00 0107  0c00 0a00    [email protected]&.e.........
  00000070: 0000 0000  0000 0407  0c00 0e00  0000 0000    ................
  00000080: 0000 0200  2400 0004  0000 0080  1000 0080    ....$...........
  00000090: 1000 1e05  0080 1000  4605 0080  1000 dc05    ........F.......
  000000a0: 0080 1000  0e06 0603  2200 0c96  a600 0000    ........".......
  000000b0: 0000 d400  a200 d500  a200 d600  a200 d700    ................
  000000c0: a200 d300  4000 ff00

Read 20000 bytes of data from W9100.rom
data_table  0000b268  #20  (VoltageObjectInfo/VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo):

  Size         007e
  Format Rev.  03
  Param Rev.   00
  Content Rev. 01

  00000000:            0103 6200  0896 6000  0000 0000        ..b...`.....
  00000010: 6300 6000  6400 c000  3300 7c00  3400 7900    c.`.d...3.|.4.y.
  00000020: 3200 fc00  3100 0700  1400 2a00  2400 2b00    2...1.....*.$.+.
  00000030: 4d00 2000  6100 0400  6200 9c00  e400 0000    M. .a...b.......
  00000040: 3d00 6600  e400 0100  2900 2100  2b00 2d00    =.f.....).!.+.-.
  00000050: 5800 2a00  5a00 a800  5d00 2500  1500 ff00    X.*.Z...].%.....
  00000060: 1600 4000  ff00 0107  0c00 0a00  0000 0000    [email protected]
  00000070: 0000 0407  0c00 0e00  0000 0000  0000         ..............

Read 10000 bytes of data from PT1.rom

data_table  0000b2a0  #20  (VoltageObjectInfo/VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo):

  Size         00c4
  Format Rev.  03
  Param Rev.   00
  Content Rev. 01

  00000000:            0103 6200  0896 6000  0000 0000        ..b...`.....
  00000010: 6300 6000  6400 c000  3300 ff00  3400 ff00    c.`.d...3...4...
  00000020: 3200 fc00  3100 0700  1400 2a00  2400 2b00    2...1.....*.$.+.
  00000030: 6100 0200  6200 4e00  e400 0000  3d00 ff00    a...b.N.....=...
  00000040: e400 0100  2900 2100  2b00 2d00  5800 2a00    ....).!.+.-.X.*.
  00000050: 5a00 a800  5d00 2500  1500 ff00  1600 4000    Z...].%[email protected]
  00000060: 6d00 df00  ff00 0107  0c00 0a00  0000 0000    m...............
  00000070: 0000 0407  0c00 0e00  0000 0000  0000 0200    ................
  00000080: 2400 0004  0000 0080  1000 0000  0000 1e05    $...............
  00000090: 0000 1000  4605 0080  0000 dc05  0080 1000    ....F...........
  000000a0: 0e06 0603  2200 0c96  a600 0000  0000 d400    ...."...........
  000000b0: ff00 d500  ff00 d600  ff00 d700  ff00 d300    ................
  000000c0: 4000 ff00

Read 10000 bytes of data from PT3.rom

data_table  0000b2a0  #20  (VoltageObjectInfo/VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo):

  Size         00c4
  Format Rev.  03
  Param Rev.   00
  Content Rev. 01

  00000000:            0103 6200  0896 6000  0000 0000        ..b...`.....
  00000010: 6300 6000  6400 c000  3300 ff00  3400 ff00    c.`.d...3...4...
  00000020: 3200 fc00  3100 0700  1400 2a00  3800 0100    2...1.....*.8...
  00000030: 6100 0200  6200 4e00  e400 0000  3d00 ff00    a...b.N.....=...
  00000040: e400 0100  2900 2100  2b00 2d00  5800 2a00    ....).!.+.-.X.*.
  00000050: 5a00 a800  5d00 2500  1500 ff00  1600 4000    Z...].%[email protected]
  00000060: 6d00 df00  ff00 0107  0c00 0a00  0000 0000    m...............
  00000070: 0000 0407  0c00 0e00  0000 0000  0000 0200    ................
  00000080: 2400 0004  0000 0080  1000 0000  0000 1e05    $...............
  00000090: 0000 1000  4605 0080  0000 dc05  0080 1000    ....F...........
  000000a0: 0e06 0603  2200 0c96  a600 0000  0000 d400    ...."...........
  000000b0: ff00 d500  ff00 d600  ff00 d700  ff00 d300    ................
  000000c0: 4000 ff00                                     @...

Read 20000 bytes of data from 290.rom

data_table  0000b512  #20  (VoltageObjectInfo/VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo):

  Size         00c0
  Format Rev.  03
  Param Rev.   00
  Content Rev. 01

  00000000:            0103 5e00  0896 6000  0000 0000        ..^...`.....
  00000010: 6300 6000  6400 c000  3300 7c00  3400 7900    c.`.d...3.|.4.y.
  00000020: 3200 fc00  3100 0700  1400 2a00  2400 2b00    2...1.....*.$.+.
  00000030: 6100 0200  6200 4e00  e400 0000  3d00 6600    a...b.N.....=.f.
  00000040: e400 0100  2900 2100  2b00 2d00  5800 2a00    ....).!.+.-.X.*.
  00000050: 5a00 a800  5d00 2500  1500 ff00  1600 4000    Z...].%[email protected]
  00000060: ff00 0107  0c00 0a00  0000 0000  0000 0407    ................
  00000070: 0c00 0e00  0000 0000  0000 0200  2400 0004    ............$...
  00000080: 0000 0080  1000 0000  0000 1e05  0000 1000    ................
  00000090: 4605 0080  0000 dc05  0080 1000  0e06 0603    F...............
  000000a0: 2200 0c96  a600 0000  0000 d400  a200 d500    "...............
  000000b0: a200 d600  a200 d700  a200 d300  4000 ff00    [email protected]


----------



## The Stilt

Hope AMD won´t disable I2C access in the next drivers


----------



## OneB1t

you can also prolly set this from windows with msi afterburner but bios tweak is just better solution









Scanning I2C bus 6...
Probing device 30...
2B 23 1E 01 16 22 9C 64 4F 73 11 66 66 44 FF FF
A2 22 80 10 2A FF 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 60 60 2B 1E FF 80 06 21 94 2D 37 93 14 23
77 07 FC 7C 79 05 05 1D 81 A0 60 00 00 66 00 00
A8 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 14 00 40 80 60 A0 FF
FF 00 30 88 44 88 44 12 2A 02 A8 00 50 25 00 3C
3C 02 4E 60 C0 9C 24 88 80 00 00 00 00 FF 06 FF
FF 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 15 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 88 01 C2 44 00 00 1F
00 05 43 5A 58 04 30 70 5E 9A 7D 80 05 02 2C 2D
00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 08 55 80 9D 9F 00 00 0A
05 00 00 00 00 00 23 A3 00 00 72 75 A5 15 00 00
00 00 00 7C A3 00 02 80 00 00 00 06 01 44 00 00
00 00 AD 50 0C 00 10 00 3F 00 00 00 23 C0 F0 00
00 00 00 10 01 03 01 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

and there are i2c addreses in that ir3565b datasheet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Hope AMD won´t disable I2C access in the next drivers


dont think so they have problems fixing their own **** with crimson profiles







like 2D memory clocks with multiple monitors and problems like that


----------



## milan616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @milan616
> 
> I haven't noticed GPU voltage rise if RAM is clocked higher (will test on my card).
> 
> If you want lower states (ie GPU clocks) to use less voltage you need to set those states lower. If your using stock ROM only DPM 0 is a manually set for voltage, all the rest are EVV (Electronic Variable Voltage). This is set based on leakage ID (ASIC Quality) and default GPU clock in ROM the EVV voltage will vary card to card from what I understand.
> 
> In 390 owners club you posted this info:-
> Now for each DPM you can see the GPU frequency set and corresponding VID (this list does not tell you if it is manual or EVV). Now to make intermediate states lower voltage ie (DPM 1-6) just edit each states voltage in the 6 tables shown in hawaireader.
> 
> I have redrafted a sentence in OP in heading *GPU Voltage adjustment > Setting / editing GPU core voltages in the 6 tables* and added an extra image (click spoiler in that section Image of stock and modified ROM for voltages), this image uses your stated VIDs ref it and lower as like using instructions/info in heading *GPU Voltage adjustment > SVI 2 Compliant Voltages* (I have updated that section with 1 new example).


Thank you! I'm going to try to take it all in again before I mod my BIOS. I'll probably try a less aggressive decrease in voltage to start so I can play it safe with my sad, single BIOS card. I was really glad to read about the SVI2 compliant voltages part.


----------



## gupsterg

@navjack27








...







...

@Slarre

In the Asus ROMs are also their own PN for ROM. Your supplied one has 113-AD63300-104 , the only 2 sources I could find of this ROM are a post in TPU thread and TPU database.


Spoiler: supplied ROMs vs TPU



Your supplied ROM Hawaii20-1-16.rom vs Posted in TPU thread.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Difference is this unknown table near end of ROM for length 3B, otherwise identical ROMS. Your ROMs have 2 unknown tables at end compared with other Asus ROMs I viewed recently







.

Your supplied ROM Hawaii20-1-16.rom vs TPU database.

Checksum differ, 1 hex value at offset location 251 differ (01 vs 21). Then they both have 2 unknown tables at end, offset locations 1FFEC TO 1FFFA differ.

Comparing all these 3 ROMs they have same PowerPlay table, ie DPM 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 freq. incorrect values IMO



Odd thing is Asus ROM PN 113-AD63300-104 is not part of updates on support page.


Spoiler: Asus update pack compare



In the update pack dated 2014/06/13 ROMs 113-AD63200-101, 102, 103 are identical to each other. When comparing with your ROMs PowerPlay section only. They have differing FanProfile but same DPM 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 freq. incorrect values IMO.

113-AD63200-110.rom differs from 101, 102, 103. Comparing Powerplay only with yours differing FanProfile but same DPM 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 freq. incorrect values IMO.

ROMs 113-AD63300-101, 102, 103 are identical to each other. These ROMs are completely identical with your supplied, except for the last unknown table at the end.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







113-AD63300-110.rom differs from 101, 102, 103 . It also differs from your ROM but Powerplay compared with yours identical ie DPM 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 freq. incorrect values IMO. Plus 2nd last unknown table at the end does not exist in it.

I will see if I can suss which ROM out of those is perhaps best to use or if use one of the two you have supplied but correct GPU Freq. in DPMs.

113-AD63200-110 and 113-AD63300-110 have version number 015.044.000.007.000000 .



@kizwan

Cheers for info







.

Between each test MSI AB VEN file deleted or uninstalled without keeping setting and reinstalled? only I've seen anomalies occur if not done.

@milan616

As you don't have dual bios do compare stock and modified ROMs with hex editor to know only the changes you did occurred.

You do have CPU with integrated graphics or spare video card to recover from bad flash on your hawaii card?

@jdorje

I've stuck to my factory ROM for modding, this is for 24/7 performance boost. Another reason I'd pick your stock ROM to mod is it has the MC timings that Stilt highlighted as aiding RAM clocking vs 290 ROMs.


----------



## milan616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @milan616
> 
> As you don't have dual bios do compare stock and modified ROMs with hex editor to know only the changes you did occurred.
> 
> You do have CPU with integrated graphics or spare video card to recover from bad flash on your hawaii card?


Sorry, I just meant in that it's easier to recover from a bad flash on a dual BIOS card. Click button, boot, click, re-flash. I've got a 3570k, so I can always switch over there worst case.


----------



## gupsterg

OK







, also try another 2 mods before voltage change.

IIRC sometimes I've seen card pick a higher DPM (= more voltage) due to low RAM freq in red highlighted boxes, change 150 to 1525 in highlighted boxes.


Spoiler: Mod to test 1







In below image is your stock ROM but how I have Mem Clock 2 and Mem Freq. DPM 1 & 2 in my 24/7 use ROM.


Spoiler: Mod to test 2







Plus match GPU clock 2 with GPU Freq. DPM 2, again had my ROM like this for ages and the Stilt also advised another forum member this is best practise.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Slarre

@gupsterg
Wow, that's strange. Do you think there will be a performance difference when running those frequencies? Shouldn't be, right, since they are stock bios and everyone uses them?

I've heard that the bios in your card is somehow bound to the physical card, so the last part of the table might be an identification number. Would make sense if the two others you got came from support, right?

Thank you very much for the help. If it becomes a hassle, just tell me and I can try on my own or just flash back to the original one.
I might do some tinkering in a couple of hours if I get some spare time.


----------



## gupsterg

Yep is strange, personally I'd want right values.

My experience of Asus card.

I used own an Asus DCUII 290X STD 1000/1250 edition, purchased new. Out of the box it came with one position as STD edition Uber (1000/1250) and other OC edition Uber (1050/1350).

I knew it was wrong so I googled for info and I thought I found a thread where someone would help instead I helped myself. Link to thread, I think Asus ROM QA maybe poor.

I sold that card as it OC'd poorly and had high VRM temps, perhaps bios was issue? At the time I knew nothing of bios, I will check those ROMs (as have them) to see if they also had PowerPlay with incorrect values.

I used support pack to update my card correctly, so as long as right ROM its fine IMO.

No worries on help, been interesting







.


----------



## Slarre

@gupsterg
Yeah, the VRM thing is a very common thing with these cards. Mine gets to about 90°C when I overclock 1090/1500, which I concider better than others I've seen.
I didn't think that would have anything to do with the bios, but you might be right.
Strange thing is that ASUS themself says it's because the sensor isn't seated right, as it is placed next to the heatsink instead of under it. I don't know why they'd do that and why other companies would do the same thing aswell.. either way, I don't want the pcb next to the VRMs to get over 100°C anyway, even if it's a good 80°C from solder melting temps.

Yeah, I use the quiet bios at the moment. But I tried running a valley bench on 1050/1450 and got a scare as the VRM reached 98°C and the core 86°C, which are both a good 10°C more than with my other bios.

Cheers!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kizwan
> 
> Cheers for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Between each test MSI AB VEN file deleted or uninstalled without keeping setting and reinstalled? only I've seen anomalies occur if not done.


No I did not do like that. The reason being that I reset in the MSI AB instead. The old log I'm using for compare is the log I have before I flash the 3_VDDCI ROM. I can confirm there is no anomalies after flashing the 3_VDDCI ROM because MSI AB picked up new VDDCI/AUX voltage. I also after each boot I ran GPU-Z before I launch MSI AB. If there is any anomaly, I would see different reading in GPU-Z after MSI AB launch but I did not see any anomaly here.

With 150_850 ROM I got black screen + no crash while with 150_900 ROM I got black screen + crash. Right now I'm back with BIOS before the 3_VDDCI mod. I just prepared new BIOS with the offset removed which I'm going to try next. If there's no problem with the new modded BIOS, this means my card don't like VDDCI voltage switching. I'll let you know.

*Edit*
Off to a good start with new modded bios (with offset voltage removed & stock vddci voltage). Black screen crash too. This confirm your suspicion with the vddc voltage may too low after offset voltage removed.







I'm going to restore EVV voltage to DPM 1 to 6 & try your 150_850 rom again.

Btw, list of tested roms with filename shorten to only 8 characters to conform to the dos filename standard. Pretty cryptic, I don't know which is which now.


----------



## gupsterg

@Slarre

On Asus DCUII 290X I can't recall room ambient temps at the time, VRM 1 92C VRM 76C 1075/1344 +38mv MAX VDDC in GPU-Z 1.258V in a Heaven screenie.

On Tri-X 290 room ambient temps 22C, VRM 1 83C VRM 2 55C 1100 / 1475 +25mv MAX VDDC in GPU-Z 1.250V in a Heaven screenie.

On Vapor-X 290X room ambient temps 23C, VRM 1 62C VRM 2 58C 1100 / 1525 +44mv MAX VDDC in GPU-Z 1.258V in a Valley screenie.

I'd say the Vapor-X coolest because it has doubled phase VRM so load spread over more components (8+2+2 or 8+2+1). Tri-X was ref PCB (5+1+1) but cooler than Asus design (6+2+2) (IIRC part of cooler does not touch VRM 2, check linked threads).

When I looked at datasheets for components 150C Asus parts components are rated, dunno what PCB can take. My thread OCN on DCUII, ROG Forum (this one got a link to great write up provided by a member there).

I'd think bios was maybe effecting GPU / RAM OC ability and probably not effecting VRM temps hugely. Agree about this whole sensor location thing, would have been nice if got some official info from say someone like [email protected]

Airflow / cooling in my case I don't think is an issue which would have made DCUII worst card for temps. I have a very very old SilverStone TJ06 case modded with 2x140mm fans at front / 2x 92mm exhaust at drive cage at top (also done things like mesh side panel / SSD mount mod on it







).


Spoiler: I like the front panel design / size / inverted ATX design.









Will defo get back to you about ROM soon







.

@kizwan

Great to read you're making head way with black screen, etc







, cheers for info







.

MSI AB (VEN file) is associated with DeviceID & Subsystem ID (you'll see them as part of filename), so when we change to a ROM with same it thinks its the same card thus applies what it recorded as defaults. I know it will update that file with new GPU / RAM clocks when changed in ROM. I dunno how say a VDDCI with VDDC offset would be stored in VEN file (you'll see hex section in there) but I know for certain when I change editable GPU Core Voltage in a ROM and don't delete VEN file it causes anomaly.

For example BranField gave me his factory Vapor-X 290X OC edition card ROM which has +25mv in it. As STD/OC ROM use same DeviceID & Subsystem ID MSI AB thought same card as previous (my STD bios +31mv). I'd see +25mv in MSI AB for first time after flashing OC ROM but as soon as I hit reset it went to +31mv, as it applied the detected setting from STD bios. Only when I deleted VEN file it solved it.

I should at some point compare the I2C dump created per ROM for them, but not had time. Dunno if you know but add -i2cdump to MSI AB shortcut properties to get dumps. Recently ran one via AiDA64 and IIRC it got more info but not sure not had time to check.

Agree you would have seen in GPU-Z when MSI AB launched







, with the ROM which had VDDC & VDDCI offset present what was idle VDDC in GPU-Z?

I can see fyzzz & mus1mus been contributing to your endeavours!
















I think I've spawned 100 files from 3 differing Vapor-X ROMs







, as I can't recall what I did in the early ones I've just whacked them in a folder and left them there now! LOL

Now I do better logging of what I create







.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kizwan
> 
> Great to read you're making head way with black screen, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , cheers for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> MSI AB (VEN file) is associated with DeviceID & Subsystem ID (you'll see them as part of filename), so when we change to a ROM with same it thinks its the same card thus applies what it recorded as defaults. I know it will update that file with new GPU / RAM clocks when changed in ROM. I dunno how say a VDDCI with VDDC offset would be stored in VEN file (you'll see hex section in there) but I know for certain when I change editable GPU Core Voltage in a ROM and don't delete VEN file it causes anomaly.
> 
> For example BranField gave me his factory Vapor-X 290X OC edition card ROM which has +25mv in it. As STD/OC ROM use same DeviceID & Subsystem ID MSI AB thought same card as previous (my STD bios +31mv). I'd see +25mv in MSI AB for first time after flashing OC ROM but as soon as I hit reset it went to +31mv, as it applied the detected setting from STD bios. Only when I deleted VEN file it solved it.


Yeah, I forgot to tell you that both offset 0x8d (VDDC) & 0x8e (VDDCI) was always *00* which also the reason I didn't delete the files. I'm confident there's no anomaly.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I should at some point compare the I2C dump created per ROM for them, but not had time. Dunno if you know but add -i2cdump to MSI AB shortcut properties to get dumps. Recently ran one via AiDA64 and IIRC it got more info but not sure not had time to check.


I actually ran it with *MSIAfterburner.exe /i2cd* last time when I want to find VDDCI offset voltage location.

BTW, offset voltage in the XFX390 ROM did not show in MSI AB (both core & AUX show *+0*) & even doesn't show up in i2c dump (value is *00* at offset 0x8e). I only suspect there's offset voltage in ROM after looking at VDDCI voltage in the ROM which show 1.000V but GPU-Z show 1.031V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Agree you would have seen in GPU-Z when MSI AB launched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , with the ROM which had VDDC & VDDCI offset present what was idle VDDC in GPU-Z?


When idle VDDC is 1.031V shown in GPU-Z. Pretty much equal to DPM0 VID + 37.5mv (0.993 + 0.0375 = ~1.0305).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I can see fyzzz & mus1mus been contributing to your endeavours!


They have been great in modding the BIOS for me with their modified memory timings.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I think I've spawned 100 files from 3 differing Vapor-X ROMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as I can't recall what I did in the early ones I've just whacked them in a folder and left them there now! LOL
> 
> Now I do better logging of what I create
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, I always try to write a note for anything I did for a reference in the future.

BTW, these are GPU PStates List with my 290 stock referenced ROM & 290 TRI-X OC ROM vs. XFX390 ROM.

*My 290 stock referenced ROM*

Code:



Code:


------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  483 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V
DPM2: GPUClock =  662 MHz, VID = 1.20600 V
DPM3: GPUClock =  841 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V
DPM4: GPUClock =  881 MHz, VID = 1.23100 V
DPM5: GPUClock =  914 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
DPM6: GPUClock =  939 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
DPM7: GPUClock =  947 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V

*290 TRI-X OC ROM with DPM7 1287*

Code:



Code:


------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  483 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V
DPM2: GPUClock =  699 MHz, VID = 1.19300 V
DPM3: GPUClock =  888 MHz, VID = 1.18100 V
DPM4: GPUClock =  930 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V
DPM5: GPUClock =  965 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
DPM6: GPUClock =  991 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.28700 V

*XFX390 ROM with DPM7 1287*

Code:



Code:


------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  483 MHz, VID = 0.95600 V
DPM2: GPUClock =  699 MHz, VID = 0.97500 V
DPM3: GPUClock =  888 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
DPM4: GPUClock =  930 MHz, VID = 1.15000 V
DPM5: GPUClock =  965 MHz, VID = 1.18100 V
DPM6: GPUClock =  991 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.28700 V

You can see why I'm having problem with the XFX390 ROM when offset voltage removed. My card already need higher voltage. I will need to manually set the voltage in XFX390 ROM using my 290 referenced voltage to avoid any problem.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yeah, I forgot to tell you that both offset 0x8d (VDDC) & 0x8e (VDDCI) was always *00* which also the reason I didn't delete the files. I'm confident there's no anomaly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually ran it with *MSIAfterburner.exe /i2cd* last time when I want to find VDDCI offset voltage location.


Many thanks, these are the kind of details I craved!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> BTW, offset voltage in the XFX390 ROM did not show in MSI AB (both core & AUX show *+0*) & even doesn't show up in i2c dump (value is *00* at offset 0x8e).


Another gem!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I only suspect there's offset voltage in ROM after looking at VDDCI voltage in the ROM which show 1.000V but GPU-Z show 1.031V.
> When idle VDDC is 1.031V shown in GPU-Z. Pretty much equal to DPM0 VID + 37.5mv (0.993 + 0.0375 = ~1.0305).


SO with ROM where VDDCI & VDDC offset zero'd you're getting ~0.993V?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> BTW, these are GPU PStates List with my 290 stock referenced ROM & 290 TRI-X OC ROM vs. XFX390 ROM.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *My 290 stock referenced ROM*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ------[ GPU PStates List ]------
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
> DPM1: GPUClock =  483 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V
> DPM2: GPUClock =  662 MHz, VID = 1.20600 V
> DPM3: GPUClock =  841 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V
> DPM4: GPUClock =  881 MHz, VID = 1.23100 V
> DPM5: GPUClock =  914 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
> DPM6: GPUClock =  939 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
> DPM7: GPUClock =  947 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
> 
> *290 TRI-X OC ROM with DPM7 1287*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ------[ GPU PStates List ]------
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
> DPM1: GPUClock =  483 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V
> DPM2: GPUClock =  699 MHz, VID = 1.19300 V
> DPM3: GPUClock =  888 MHz, VID = 1.18100 V
> DPM4: GPUClock =  930 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V
> DPM5: GPUClock =  965 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
> DPM6: GPUClock =  991 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.28700 V
> 
> *XFX390 ROM with DPM7 1287*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ------[ GPU PStates List ]------
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
> DPM1: GPUClock =  483 MHz, VID = 0.95600 V
> DPM2: GPUClock =  699 MHz, VID = 0.97500 V
> DPM3: GPUClock =  888 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
> DPM4: GPUClock =  930 MHz, VID = 1.15000 V
> DPM5: GPUClock =  965 MHz, VID = 1.18100 V
> DPM6: GPUClock =  991 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.28700 V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see why I'm having problem with the XFX390 ROM when offset voltage removed. My card already need higher voltage. I will need to manually set the voltage in XFX390 ROM using my 290 referenced voltage to avoid any problem.


Thank you for share







, I know for the type of VDDC offset I've encountered Stilt's APP / AiDA 64 not add it to VIDs stated. I think its occurring the same with the type of offset you had? what is your ASIC quality?

I was able to tweak my per DPM voltages for few states lower than EVV, same steps as GPU-Z render test but threw in 3D loads as well per test.


----------



## OneB1t

can someone help me understand what this table does?

http://s30.postimg.org/eftpiouhb/readefuse.png

workspace size" are helper registers for this table to manipulate data
"parameter size" are function parameters
no idea what table update indicator









parameter for this command function is prolly fuse to read
reg[0082]look like interesting register but i cant find it in aida64 it should be on address 0x208 but who knows









or if someone know how registers from bios gets mapped to real address space that would be awesome


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I only suspect there's offset voltage in ROM after looking at VDDCI voltage in the ROM which show 1.000V but GPU-Z show 1.031V.
> When idle VDDC is 1.031V shown in GPU-Z. Pretty much equal to DPM0 VID + 37.5mv (0.993 + 0.0375 = ~1.0305).
> 
> 
> 
> SO with ROM where VDDCI & VDDC offset zero'd you're getting ~0.993V?
Click to expand...

Yes, that is correct.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> BTW, these are GPU PStates List with my 290 stock referenced ROM & 290 TRI-X OC ROM vs. XFX390 ROM.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *My 290 stock referenced ROM*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ------[ GPU PStates List ]------
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
> DPM1: GPUClock =  483 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V
> DPM2: GPUClock =  662 MHz, VID = 1.20600 V
> DPM3: GPUClock =  841 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V
> DPM4: GPUClock =  881 MHz, VID = 1.23100 V
> DPM5: GPUClock =  914 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
> DPM6: GPUClock =  939 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
> DPM7: GPUClock =  947 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
> 
> *290 TRI-X OC ROM with DPM7 1287*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ------[ GPU PStates List ]------
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
> DPM1: GPUClock =  483 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V
> DPM2: GPUClock =  699 MHz, VID = 1.19300 V
> DPM3: GPUClock =  888 MHz, VID = 1.18100 V
> DPM4: GPUClock =  930 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V
> DPM5: GPUClock =  965 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
> DPM6: GPUClock =  991 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.28700 V
> 
> *XFX390 ROM with DPM7 1287*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ------[ GPU PStates List ]------
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
> DPM1: GPUClock =  483 MHz, VID = 0.95600 V
> DPM2: GPUClock =  699 MHz, VID = 0.97500 V
> DPM3: GPUClock =  888 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
> DPM4: GPUClock =  930 MHz, VID = 1.15000 V
> DPM5: GPUClock =  965 MHz, VID = 1.18100 V
> DPM6: GPUClock =  991 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.28700 V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see why I'm having problem with the XFX390 ROM when offset voltage removed. My card already need higher voltage. I will need to manually set the voltage in XFX390 ROM using my 290 referenced voltage to avoid any problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I know for the type of VDDC offset I've encountered Stilt's APP / AiDA 64 not add it to VIDs stated. I think its occurring the same with the type of offset you had? what is your ASIC quality?
> 
> I was able to tweak my per DPM voltages for few states lower than EVV, same steps as GPU-Z render test but threw in 3D loads as well per test.
Click to expand...

ASIC 70.3%

My card do not like less voltage. Even if DPM 0 is less than 0.993 it will black screen. The only way my card can use less voltage if I set memory DPM 1 to 6 frequencies lower than 3D memory clock.


----------



## jdorje

How do I tell if/what my cards offset is?


----------



## OneB1t

so i found that reg[0000] can be found in memory 0xFEA00000
but now i also know that reg address must be *4 (because each register is 4 bytes long)

sooo ati-$089BC = F8000005 is in fact reg[226f]
because 0x89BC / 4 = 0x226f
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE0 SH0] is reg[2270]
$089C0 / 4 = reg[2270]

@the stilt: whats interesting about reg[0082] (0xFEA00208)?








i seen that your evv using it for something... is it something like device status register for voltage?
c0100034
c0100038
3f2b4
3f2bc
you write something into it and card responds?

or maybe this register is key to mess with other registers?

in entire bios there are alot of values writen to this exact place
c0000010
c0600000
c06001d0
c0300080
c0500148
c05000b4
c020027c
c0200280
c0200284

and what about this
0028: 4a256f2206 TEST reg[226f] [...X] <- 06
002d: 493e00 JUMP_NotEqual 003e
0030: 010500c2000000e0 MOVE reg[c200] [XXXX] <- e0000000
0038: 5c257022f904 MASK reg[2270] [...X] & f9 | 04
003e: 5239 CALL_TABLE 39 (SpeedFanControl)

change it like this and see what happen?








0028: 4a256f2205 TEST reg[226f] [...X] <- 05


----------



## jdorje

My card at least idles at under 10 watts. Messing with the lowest dpm state doesn't seem necessary.


----------



## gupsterg

@kizwan










When viewing complete ROM you supplied we know 0xAC40 is 65 which gives VDDC (37.5mV) and VDDCI (31.25mV), entering 00 removes it.

When you have time I would really appreciate it if you can flash this TPU XFX 390 ROM and give result, it has 55 at 0xAC40.

I know I'm being pain but do view i2c dumps, we need full info to unravel this editable VDDC / VDDCI offset







, many thanks







.

Also when you have time view this image (the large groupings of hex values was just to see clearer what's going on not that they are like that if you get what I mean).


Spoiler: 8 way compare I was doing on Guru3D







Plus view video if you have time (bare in mind this was created July last year)


Spoiler: Investigating 7th hex











I do think there are length value / pointers to sections like PowerPlay for within structure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> How do I tell if/what my cards offset is?


Due to the discovery of this *new offset method* which does not show as a + xx mV in MSI AB / OC apps. I'd say view DPM 0 in ROM if you don't get same voltage reading as that at idle there is VDDC offset being applied.

For VDDCI view box "AUX Voltage" tab "PowerPlay" in hawaiireader, that is reading from ROM's PowerPlay table. If 1000mV (ie 1.000V) is shown there but you get 1031mV (ie 1.031V) reading in monitoring app you have an offset present for VDDCI in ROM. (I know you don't need mV to V conversion but just for anyone else reading post







)

Hex values which are + offset voltage (or - ) are found in VoltageObjectInfo these can not be read in hawaiireader at present. Ref tables for a ROM created by AtomDis to locate VoltageObjectInfo and view in hex editor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> My card at least idles at under 10 watts. Messing with the lowest dpm state doesn't seem necessary.


In my stock ROM there is no VDDC offset, it's located / programmed in Voltage Controller Chip. So if I use my stock ROM as base only way I get lower idle voltage is by editing DPM0 or flashing a ROM which has an offset present then it's overridden.

I guess it depends on situation.


----------



## The Stilt

Just don´t use the "new offset" method. As I told you, the person who implemented it to the bios in an imbecile. That´s not how the offset is adjusted.


----------



## gupsterg

Agree







, I don't like how it a) applies voltage to both b) doesn't show as being there in say MSI AB sliders . Someone could easily think their at stock and be applying more "juice" then perhaps needed.

My purpose for investigating is just to learn more of VoltageObjectInfo only







.


----------



## The Stilt

There is nothing special about VoltageObjectInfo. It is just an array of bytes being written to specified I2C slave address. In order to have access anything really usefull, you need to access the PMBUS side of the controller. This requires using words (instead of bytes), which are not supported by the VBIOS for this function. That´s the reason why EVC for example exists.


----------



## gupsterg

OK,









Do you know what those 1 or 2 unknown tables are in Asus ROMs at end?


----------



## The Stilt

Which tables in which ROMs?


----------



## gupsterg

Below ROM 0x1FF00

113-AD63300-104.zip 99k .zip file


Below ROM 0x1FF00 and then 0x1FFC0

Asus.R9290.4096.140604.zip 99k .zip file


Below ROM 0x1FF00 and then 0x1FFC0 (Slarre's stock ROM dump)

Hawaii20-1-16.zip 99k .zip file


PT1 has 1 table but a lot of empty hex values, 0xFF80

PT1.zip 42k .zip file


----------



## The Stilt

Those are just some custom information (model & bios version and sometimes S/N) ASUS adds to their bios builds. It doesn´t belong to the VBIOS and it populates the empty space of the flash. In the first bios you posted:

Legacy ATOM Start = 0x0, Size 0x10000
UEFI GOP ATOM Start = 0x10000, Size 0xE000
Null Start = 0x1E000, Size 0x2000


----------



## gupsterg

Thanks for confirming







.

I also thought it wasn't part of VBIOS, my train of thought was an Asus specific app use / display that info (ie GPU Tweak), will confirm with Slarre.


----------



## The Stilt

It doesn´t make much sense to me to use the code located in the empty space, to make difference between their own and other cards. They can achieve the same thing by using subsystem vendor & model IDs. By using them, they don´t have to dump the bios every time the program runs. The IDs can be read from the driver.


----------



## gupsterg

Thanks for further info







.

Cross ref'ing labels on a Asus DCUII 290X I owned can see some info in there.


----------



## OneB1t

thats easy way to check if bios is original







but also need to flash customized bios into each card


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kizwan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When viewing complete ROM you supplied we know 0xAC40 is 65 which gives VDDC (37.5mV) and VDDCI (31.25mV), entering 00 removes it.


Currently re-testing your 150_850 ROM with my 290 referenced VID. So far so good.

BTW, regarding i2cdump, whats up with offset 0x26? This is where the offset voltage 65 appear.


----------



## OneB1t

this could easily be offset voltage recheck with changing that value to something else









maybe datasheet can also help?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> this could easily be offset voltage recheck with changing that value to something else


+1 .

What are you seeing change as at 0x26? was hex value 65 there with ROM which had offset present and now 00 or FF with offset removed?

Basically any of us (excluding The Stilt or a viewer of thread with such knowledge) will have no idea how i2c dump would change with ROM change IMO.


----------



## OneB1t

if you change offset value in bios then you can see which register it takes in i2c dump its easy as that








but offset values are pretty dumb its better to set offset to 0mV then mess with DPM levels until card is fully stable


----------



## gupsterg

This is stock Vapor-X 290X OC edition compare, +25mV Vs +0mV , this is the editable GPU Core Voltage offset which does show clearly as + xx mV on Core Voltage slider when present in ROM.

I change only a hex value 04 (+25mV) to 00 (+0mV).



Attached zip has i2cdump + VEN file via MSI AB, GPU registers dump via AiDA64, AtomDis tables list and the ROMs.

25mv_vs_0mv.zip 216k .zip file


----------



## OneB1t

yep change can be found in i2c dump

0mV
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 88 01 C2 44 *00* 00 1F

25mV
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 88 01 C2 44 *04* 00 1F


----------



## Slarre

@gupsterg

Ok, so I've been out of commission for the past 24 hours.









Here's what I've done.
I retried fixing a bios while only chaning the memory straps for my elpida memory tables. All I did was changing memory straps between 1250 up to 1625 to all be 1250 straps. This time I checked every step of the way for a bit of clarification.

Changing only the straps, saving and not doing a checksum control through hawaiibiosreader, the bioses look exactly the same. After I did the checksum, the biosreader changed the DPM 2,3,4,5,6 values to be a bit different, same as you saw, gupsterg. Thinking this is fine and checking that the only thing differing between the new one and the original one is the DPM values and the memory strap, I proceeded to flash my bios to the new one.
After I flashed it it changed a few things in table, right under the letters "AMD ATOMBIOS";
00000250, columns 01,02,03,04, which you told me were 4 invalid hex values. They are different than the values that you noticed in the Hawaii1250strap.rom I sent you though.
Those values change when I flash it. I even tried flashing it twice to see if any numbers change, which they don't.

I will try this bios for a little while and see if I find any anomalies with it. You think that's safe?
Next gpu will not be an asus one, if I don't find it very low priced, which I did with this one.









EDIT: So I got a black screen while gaming with the new bios and thought to change it back. I flashed my original bios in and compared it to itself in HxD and noticed that they have a few numbers different. First is the same as before, at the 00000020, second column. Second differing is also where the "invalid hex values" were in the others; 00000250, column 02, right after the "AMD ATOMBIOS". Only one this time though. Should I be worried about this? It seems to be something that it does on it's own when I try to flash back to the original bios. Identification failsafe perhaps?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What are you seeing change as at 0x26? was hex value 65 there with ROM which had offset present and now 00 or FF with offset removed?
> 
> Basically any of us (excluding The Stilt or a viewer of thread with such knowledge) will have no idea how i2c dump would change with ROM change IMO.


When the "new offset voltage method" 65h in XFX390DD ROM is removed, the value at offset 0x26 changed from 65 to 00.

i2c dump i2c registers of the device. Basically it contain configuration & also monitoring information. If one ROM have different configuration (for the registers) than the other ROM then you will see difference in i2c dump between the two ROMs. Also even with the same ROM you can get two different dump when the status of the device changed, e.g. temp change. Only two values I know are at offset 0x8D which is VDDC & offset 0x8E which is VDDCI. May I know why you're looking at the i2c dump? The only thing I can think of is you want to change the configuration on the fly. Not all registers R/W though, some R/O only.

This is i2c dump that I get at two different times with the same ROM (150_850 with 290 referenced VID). MSI AB untouched. I bet the values changed are monitoring data.



BTW, I have been using your 150_850 ROM with my 290 referenced VID. So far so good. If there is any problem, it should already show by now. So it is successful.







BTW, below is comparison of i2c dump between offset (left) & no offset (right). See offset 0x26.


----------



## navjack27

we should start getting into undocumented registry stuff and how to modify driver profiles without using crimson/catalyst and while we are at it, instead of just having all this information in 130posts at this point... document it, make a giant readme or write a website with... SQUARESPACE - BUILD IT BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## gupsterg

@OneB1t

Agree, 0x8D is location of VDDC only offset







, marked in posted image by red box







.

@Slarre

From you new post / testing we can conclude hawaiireader is correcting the DPM frequency values 2,3,4,5,6. I didn't know it did that but great work by @OneB1t and team







. I would use file with corrected values.

I don't know why the 4 hex values I highlighted near the beginning of video I posted are changing between bios flashing and after dumping it. Thank you for reporting back on your testing.

I have yet to see a dumped bios be different from the one I flashed, I just don't know why it's occurring on your system







.

Attached is the atiflash I use via bootable USB with DOS on it, would you mind trying and seeing if same happens?

atiflash.zip 235k .zip file


@kizwan

Thank you for info







.

SO in i2cdump 0x26 = VDDC & VDDCI offset , which does not show on MSI AB Core Voltage slider / Aux Voltage. I will be adding this info to OP so someone can quickly see if they have VDDC & VDDCI offset present. From my test results we can see 0x8D = VDDC offset which does show on MSI AB Core Voltage slider.

Agree 0x90 - 0xCF must be monitoring data. Only reason why viewing i2cdumps is to see it's relationship with bios values.

As I don't have VoltageObjectInfo table in ROM which has a VDDC & VDDCI offset hex value (ie not even 00) in i2c dump 0x26 is FF.

Did you get test results for using the XFX 390 ROM on TPU I linked which has 55 at 0xAC40 for VDDC & VDDCI voltage reading?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> while we are at it, instead of just having all this information in 130posts at this point... document it, make a giant readme or write a website with... SQUARESPACE - BUILD IT BEAUTIFUL!


LOL, OP has been and will be kept up to date with info from new stuff







.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Did you get test results for using the XFX 390 ROM on TPU I linked which has 55 at 0xAC40 for VDDC & VDDCI voltage reading?


I did not yet. I will need to mod the BIOS for the 4GB support first right? How about GPU ID, do I need to mod it & how?


----------



## gupsterg

Yes you need to mod to 4GB, heading *Supported memory size editing* in OP.

I'd make Device ID info same as what you see in the ROM you supplied for VDDCI state mod, heading *UEFI adding / removing plus Device ID editing* info in OP.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes you need to mod to 4GB, heading *Supported memory size editing* in OP.
> 
> I'd make Device ID info same as what you see in the ROM you supplied for VDDCI state mod, heading *UEFI adding / removing plus Device ID editing* info in OP.


I will do the mod & flash tonight. It's evening over here at the moment.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, wet drizzly morning here







.


----------



## Slarre

@gupsterg
That worked alot better.
I flashed it though DOS, now the only thing differing is the first checksum at table 00000020 column 2, which changes as soon as I save the file through biosreader. That one shouldn't be any problems.
The invalid values are completely gone and the memory straps and corrected DPM values remain. Awesome!









Now I will just have to try it out for a bit to see that it doesn't blackscreen like the previous one did. That might just have been the straps though.
If I get blackscreen with this bios, do you think I'll see any improvements from straping the 1500 down to 1375? I'm not cool enough to make my own table for memory timings.









Thanks for the help!


----------



## huckincharlie

Hi, is there any custom bios for 390x that i could flash whitout self editing?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slarre*
> 
> I flashed it though DOS, now the only thing differing is the first checksum at table 00000020 column 2, which changes as soon as I save the file through biosreader. That one shouldn't be any problems.


No that is not a problem







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slarre*
> 
> The invalid values are completely gone and the memory straps and corrected DPM values remain. Awesome!


Good to read all sorted







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slarre*
> 
> Now I will just have to try it out for a bit to see that it doesn't blackscreen like the previous one did. That might just have been the straps though.
> If I get blackscreen with this bios, do you think I'll see any improvements from straping the 1500 down to 1375? I'm not cool enough to make my own table for memory timings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!


You're welcome on help







, with stock factory ROM what RAM OC do you reach artifact free?

You may find Stilt's timings yield you best performance, but they are the tightest and you'll be limited on high RAM will clock with them. IIRC upto 1375 shouldn't be an issue with those. You'll find values in heading Memory Timings Modding > The Stilt Timings for Elpida BBBG .

I don't know which timings will be best you'll have to test, for example I have Hynix AFR. Stilts timings yield best results for straps 1250 & 1375. So any RAM frequency between 1126 - 1375 uses those. Highest frequency I can use Stilts AFR timings is ~1450MHz IIRC any higher I get major corruption on screen. Then I found stock 1250MHz copied to 1500 & 1625 would bench with performance gain over say stock timings or Stilt's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huckincharlie*
> 
> Hi, is there any custom bios for 390x that i could flash whitout self editing?


Check linked thread.


----------



## Slarre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You're welcome on help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , with stock factory ROM what RAM OC do you reach artifact free?
> 
> You may find Stilt's timings yield you best performance, but they are the tightest and you'll be limited on high RAM will clock with them. IIRC upto 1375 shouldn't be an issue with those. You'll find values in heading Memory Timings Modding > The Stilt Timings for Elpida BBBG .
> 
> I don't know which timings will be best you'll have to test, for example I have Hynix AFR. Stilts timings yield best results for straps 1250 & 1375. So any RAM frequency between 1126 - 1375 uses those. Highest frequency I can use Stilts AFR timings is ~1450MHz IIRC any higher I get major corruption on screen. Then I found stock 1250MHz copied to 1500 & 1625 would bench with performance gain over say stock timings or Stilt's.


I can run 1550 before I get "artifacts". It's more like screentearing-like thing that starts when I pump it up that high, even in 2D-applications. Don't think I'll be driving it that high though. I might be able to go higher if I do some voltage tuning, but with air cooling and me not daring to tweek memory voltage I don't know if I can gain much. Do you think aux voltage could help me get it stable for higher memory clocks?
1500 seems to be completely fine for me, and I will try going with the stock 1250 strap up there to check stability issues.
I will play around with stilts timings aswell to see how much I can gain using them. Should be a fun project.









I'll hang around, lurking, in the thread though, as I find it quite interesting.


----------



## gupsterg

Aux voltage = VDDCI = Memory controller voltage .

This can help stabilize higher RAM clock but it really depends on your particular GPU, some members report gains by upping others don't. I haven't yet got any gain from upping it so YMMV. Do read relevant heading in OP regarding what is safe voltage to use for VDDCI.

Memory voltage = MVDDC .

Is not adjustable unless you have a) Asus Matrix or MSI Lightning b) a volt mod physically on card .

I did at one point think I found a table in bios that would adjust MVDDC, The Stilt confirmed has no effect. Even though The Stilt has highlighted that "normal" hawaii card lack extra voltage controller chip that Matrix / Lightning have, I still continue to search for MVDDC bios mod! LOL

I've also seen that cards which have MVDDC adjustment in MSI AB information page it will state found controller for it, I only get VDDC controller found on my card







.

You carry on lurking / posting, the more the merrier IMO







.

You have already helped /contributed in updating OP at front







, I will be adding info stating that bios corruption can occur if incorrect atiflash used and adding a bootable USB guide and files inc atiflash soon as time allows.


----------



## kizwan

@gupsterg

My first all by myself BIOS mod take longer time than I expected. I managed to get i2c dump before black screen crash because it seems offset voltage 55h is not enough for my card. Also I just found out that the original BIOS (which fyzzz shared) my modded BIOS based on also have offset voltage 55h. It seems @fyzzz increase that value to 65h.

150_850 NO_OFFSET ROM (left) vs. XFX390DD offset voltage 55h (right). Look at offset 0x26.


I think I figured out the offset voltage.

offset voltage 65h = 101 (DEC) = 0110 0101 (BIN)
0110 (BIN) = 6 (DEC) : 6 x 6.25mV = +37.5mV (VDDC)
0101 (BIN) = 5 (DEC) : 5 x 6.25mV = +31.25mV (VDDCI)

BTW, I just realized that I only put ELPIDA memory timings in 1250 memory straps & above. Is it also important to do the same with lower memory timings?


----------



## DDSZ

Been using that newer XFX 390 bios for 2 hours.
GPU / MEM: 1015 MHz / 1375 MHz.
0mV offset.
VDDCI: 150MHz = 0.850V / 1250MHz = 0.925V / 1375MHz = 1.000V.
DPM0 = 0.968V, other left default. DPM7 shows up as 1.218V for my ASIC.
Stilt's MLU Elpida timings.

1015_1375_968.zip 98k .zip file


----------



## fyzzz

I don't remember 100% what i did in that bios, but i can say for sure that i didn't mess with those values


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I don't remember 100% what i did in that bios, but i can say for sure that i didn't mess with those values


No worries.









The BIOS mod only have ELPIDA memory timings from 1250 memory strap & above. Lower memory straps use original memory timings which are HYNIX. Do I need to replace them with ELPIDA memory timings too?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> No worries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BIOS mod only have ELPIDA memory timings from 1250 memory strap & above. Lower memory straps use original memory timings which are HYNIX. Do I need to replace them with ELPIDA memory timings too?


I have no idea actually. But I have always changed them too.


----------



## mus1mus

You really need them. Otherwise, switching to low memory clocks will cause timing issues.


----------



## gupsterg

@kizwan

Many thanks for info







.

I have been thick







, you could have just changed the 65 or 00 to 55 in the existing ROM aka Fyzz one did or I did for you and it would have got us result.

I think you are onto something concerning conversion of value 65 to BIN







.

I'll hold off on 21







(as I can't give a 21 gun salute over the web







) once your result is in for VDDC & VDDCI voltage reading when ROM has 55 and we have verified conversion.

I have attached a copy of the TPU ROM with whole VRAM_Info table as Fyzzz ROM (there was no device ID difference). I have edited GPU to 947MHz and RAM 1250MHz. I have raised DPM 0 to 0.993V like stock 290 ROM. If you see more than 0.993V at idle that is offset in VoltageObjectInfo at work, this only have 1 state VDDCI in bios 1.000V again if you see higher than that it is offset at work.

XFX39055K.zip 99k .zip file


*** edit ***
TPU ROM with whole VRAM_Info table as stock 290 ROM Hynix AFR/Elpida BBBG, device ID as other 390 ROM you have. GPU to 947MHz and RAM 1250MHz. I have raised DPM 0 to 0.993V like stock 290 ROM. If you see more than 0.993V at idle that is offset in VoltageObjectInfo at work, this only have 1 state VDDCI in bios 1.000V again if you see higher than that it is offset at work.

XFX39055K2.zip 102k .zip file


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kizwan
> 
> Many thanks for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have been thick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you could have just changed the 65 or 00 to 55 in the existing ROM aka Fyzz one did or I did for you and it would have got us result.
> 
> I think you are onto something concerning conversion of value 65 to BIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'll hold off on 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (as I can't give a 21 gun salute over the web
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) once your result is in for VDDC & VDDCI voltage reading when ROM has 55 and we have verified conversion.
> 
> I have attached a copy of the TPU ROM with whole VRAM_Info table as Fyzzz ROM (there was no device ID difference). I have edited GPU to 947MHz and RAM 1250MHz. I have raised DPM 0 to 0.993V like stock 290 ROM. If you see more than 0.993V at idle that is offset in VoltageObjectInfo at work, this only have 1 state VDDCI in bios 1.000V again if you see higher than that it is offset at work.
> 
> XFX39055K.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> *** edit ***
> TPU ROM with whole VRAM_Info table as stock 290 ROM Hynix AFR/Elpida BBBG, device ID as other 390 ROM you have. GPU to 947MHz and RAM 1250MHz. I have raised DPM 0 to 0.993V like stock 290 ROM. If you see more than 0.993V at idle that is offset in VoltageObjectInfo at work, this only have 1 state VDDCI in bios 1.000V again if you see higher than that it is offset at work.
> 
> XFX39055K2.zip 102k .zip file


The XFX390 ROMs gave me too low VIDs for DPM 1 to 6. I'm quite lucky actually with the modded ROM I use have offset voltage 65h because the TPU XFX390 ROM with offset voltage 55h gave me black screen crash which means low VIDs. My TPU XFX390 ROM is half finished, just need to set DPM 1 to 7 VIDs with my referenced 290 VIDs. I'll update you later with voltage reading.

My referenced 290 VIDs.

Code:



Code:


------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  483 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V      4BC
DPM2: GPUClock =  662 MHz, VID = 1.20600 V      4B6
DPM3: GPUClock =  841 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V      4B0
DPM4: GPUClock =  881 MHz, VID = 1.23100 V      4CF
DPM5: GPUClock =  914 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V      4E2
DPM6: GPUClock =  939 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V      4E2
DPM7: GPUClock =  947 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V


----------



## postoffice

^ What exactly does this mean? I have a 290 running a flashed 390 bios with an overclock that requires raising voltage by 69. Learning how to raise voltage in bios is "too much" for me so i have been sticking with TRIXX for the voltage bump.

Can i use this rom for my voltage bump in place of Trixx?


----------



## OneB1t

1. find your base VCORE VID APP (maybe i later add this feature into hawaiireader but for now you need external utility from stilt which can be found on page 1 of this topic)
2. use gpu-z to download bios from your card
3. edit DPM7 with base vcore + 69
4. flash
5. profit


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> 1. find your base VCORE VID APP (maybe i later add this feature into hawaiireader but for now you need external utility from stilt which can be found on page 1 of this topic)
> 2. use gpu-z to download bios from your card
> 3. edit DPM7 with base vcore + 69
> 4. flash
> 5. profit


edit DPM7

That's the second time today I've seen this. What exactly is, DPM7, and what does it do?


----------



## OneB1t

DPM7 is graphic card voltage for maximal core frequency
there are 8 states for hawaii chips (except W8100 which only have 5) DPM0-DPM7

you can use hawaiibiosreader to mess with this value to match required voltage for stable operation
this value is different for each card


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Been using that newer XFX 390 bios for 2 hours.
> GPU / MEM: 1015 MHz / 1375 MHz.
> 0mV offset.
> VDDCI: 150MHz = 0.850mV / 1250MHz = 0.925mV / 1375MHz = 1.000mV.
> DPM0 = 0.968mV, other left default. DPM7 shows up as 1.218mV for my ASIC.
> Stilt's MLU Elpida timings.
> 
> 1015_1375_968.zip 98k .zip file


With 55 @ 0xAC40 what was VDDC & VDDCI?

I've had no issues as well with 3 state VDDCI for general use/gaming/[email protected] since doing the mod several days ago.

Full mods in my factory ROM are now:-

- Stock GPU/RAM 1030/1325 boosted to 1100/1525.
- GPU Freq. DPMs 2 to 7 boosted per % as in OP heading Making OC bios like factory pre OC'd card/ROM.
- 3 States VDDCI ([email protected] [email protected] [email protected]).
- GPU Clock 2 matched to DPM 2 GPU Freq.
- Mem Freq. DPM 1 & 2 @ 1250MHz.
- All DPMs manually voltage fixed and tested.
- Efficiency @ idle table matched to DPM0.
- Timings improved for straps 1250MHz & 1375MHz to Stilt's AFR.
- Timings improved for straps 1500MHz & 1625MHz to Stock 1250MHz AFR.
- Standard fan mode Profile improved for clocks/voltage being run.

Fixing the voltage manually has given me DPM 0-2 with higher GPU freq with lower voltage than stock ROM. DPM 3-4 use same voltage as stock ROM but higher GPU freq. DPM 5 in modded ROM has 1MHz lower GPU clock as stock ROM DPM 7 but lower voltage by 60mv.

Thoroughly impressed by gains from modding overall.

Just wanna nail 390/X MC timings into ROM then that may widened the performance boost I'm getting clock for clock vs Grenada XT, currently 1-3% from limited testing.


----------



## Wire11

My gv r929oc gd (gigabyte r9 290 oc) has the throttling, spikes core clock in idle and 3dmode. Can anyone mod my bios to stabilize the core cloc

Hawaii.zip 97k .zip file
k?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> DPM7 is graphic card voltage for maximal core frequency
> there are 8 states for hawaii chips (except W8100 which only have 5) DPM0-DPM7
> 
> you can use hawaiibiosreader to mess with this value to match required voltage for stable operation
> this value is different for each card


So then, once I find the voltage for the highest core clock, I can plug that in to the DPM7 slot, and that will reduce / eliminate vdroop? I'm also guessing that anytime the card reaches max boost clock, no matter which clock it is, that it will go to that voltage? Not something you want to use everyday, yes?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> So then, once I find the voltage for the highest core clock, I can plug that in to the DPM7 slot, and that will reduce / eliminate vdroop? I'm also guessing that anytime the card reaches max boost clock, no matter which clock it is, that it will go to that voltage? Not something you want to use everyday, yes?


Noop. VDroop will not be gone.

DPM7 is for Full 3D clock. There are other DPM states that governs the clocks.

Why I change my DPM 7 higher is to allow a higher Voltage once you consider Offsets such as used in MSI AB.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> With 55 @ 0xAC40 what was VDDC & VDDCI?


Sorry for replying late. Very hot day today.

TPU XFX 390DD with offset voltage 55h @ offset 0xAC40.

DPM 0 = 993mV
VDDCI = 1.000V


Code:



Code:


55h = 0101 0101b

0101b = 5 (DEC) : 5 x 6.25mV = +31.25mV : 993mV + 31.25mV = ~1.02425V (VDDC)
0101b = 5 (DEC) : 5 x 6.25mV = +31.25mV : 1000mV + 31.25mV = ~1.03125V (VDDCI)

Code:



Code:


------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  516 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V
DPM2: GPUClock =  727 MHz, VID = 1.20600 V
DPM3: GPUClock =  840 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V
DPM4: GPUClock =  890 MHz, VID = 1.23100 V
DPM5: GPUClock =  936 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
DPM6: GPUClock =  977 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.28700 V


----------



## gupsterg

Thank you very much!









May I call you Professor Kizwan!









I'm making headway on the VRAM_Info table, gonna be testing 390/X MC timings in a 290X VRAM_Info the right way very soon!

I can see when I modded 390X VRAM_info into my 290X ROM last time with AFR timings plus changed it from 8GB to 4GB, the density size for modules may have been what was causing an issue.

Examples:-

Code:



Code:


290X VRAM_info

0022:  UCHAR ucDensity                                     = 0x43       (67)

0028:  UCHAR ucMemorySize                                  = 0x40       (64)

390X VRAM_info

0022:  UCHAR ucDensity                                     = 0x53       (83)

0028:  UCHAR ucMemorySize                                  = 0x80       (128)

So you can see from above there is more to making a 390/X VRAM_Info fully compatible with 290/X IMO.


----------



## OneB1t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wire11*
> 
> My gv r929oc gd (gigabyte r9 290 oc) has the throttling, spikes core clock in idle and 3dmode. Can anyone mod my bios to stabilize the core cloc
> 
> Hawaii.zip 97k .zip file
> k?


increase powerlimit


----------



## Wire11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> increase powerlimit


yes but still fluctuating


----------



## OneB1t

first problem is that your refresh rate is 0.1sec that causing some issues


----------



## DDSZ

Trying to mod 290x bios for my card... And I have strange thing - it seem like the rom has core voltage offset, but it only applies to DPM0.
I have set DPM0 = 0.968V, ... , DPM7 is 1.206V. In HWiNFO I have 0.994V at idle and 1.207V maximum. Thats kinda strange








Any ideas?

1040_1375_968.zip 97k .zip file


----------



## The Stilt

How is your MTP config on the VRM controller? It is using the stock configuration IRF supplied with, i.e could be anything. Post a full Afterburner I2C dump.


----------



## gupsterg

What do you guys think, lower aqua section MC timings?



*** edit ***

@DDSZ

Code:



Code:


70 00 03 01 01 03 0E 00 08 96 60 00 00 00 00 00
FF 00 01 07 0C 00 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 07
0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 24 00 00 04
00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 1E 05 00 00 10 00
46 05 00 80 00 00 DC 05 00 80 10 00 0E 06 06 03
22 00 0C 96 A6 00 00 00 00 00 D4 00 A2 00 D5 00
A2 00 D6 00 A2 00 D7 00 A2 00 D3 00 40 00 FF 00

Only going by what I've been noting viewing VoltageObjectInfo (ie visually) it's small table like my stock ROM = uses memory from voltage control chip. I reckon you're getting + 25mV VDDC offset from it, mine has + 31.25mV in it.


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Post a full Afterburner I2C dump.


Code:



Code:


1C 0D 25 03 16 16 54 50 7A 0D 11 66 66 44 FF FF 
A2 22 80 10 2A FF 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 60 60 2B 1A 00 80 06 21 9C 2D 37 9C 1C 2A 
85 07 FC 7C 79 05 05 10 81 A0 60 00 00 66 00 00 
A8 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 14 00 40 80 20 A0 FF 
FF 00 30 88 54 DD 88 12 2A 02 A8 00 50 25 00 3C 
3C 04 9C 60 C0 9C 24 88 80 00 00 00 00 FF 06 FF 
FF 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 15 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 88 01 C2 44 00 00 1F 
00 05 43 4D 58 03 30 70 5D A3 86 80 04 24 23 26 
00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 08 55 80 9F A0 00 00 09 
48 00 00 00 FF 00 23 F7 00 00 71 7A 64 15 00 00 
00 00 FF 76 B3 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 01 44 00 00 
00 00 AD 50 0C 00 10 00 3F 00 00 00 23 C0 F0 00 
00 00 00 10 01 03 01 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00


----------



## OneB1t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Trying to mod 290x bios for my card... And I have strange thing - it seem like the rom has core voltage offset, but it only applies to DPM0.
> I have set DPM0 = 0.968V, ... , DPM7 is 1.206V. In HWiNFO I have 0.994V at idle and 1.207V maximum. Thats kinda strange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 1040_1375_968.zip 97k .zip file


simple









there is offset voltage but because of vdrop in 100% load you never get to setted voltage

my card is like 1.25V base voltage but under load i normally get to like 1.18V-1.20V

if card have 0% load then vdrop is minimal and you can see offset applyed to DPM0


----------



## Wire11

I lowered the refresh rate in gpuz but the pbroblem still there


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is offset voltage but because of vdrop in 100% load you never get to setted voltage
> 
> my card is like 1.25V base voltage but under load i normally get to like 1.18V-1.20V
> 
> if card have 0% load then vdrop is minimal and you can see offset applyed to DPM0


Then it should spike to 1.206+0.025 and then drop because of vdroop. But it never goes higher than 1.206, thats why I thought that it only affects DPM0


----------



## OneB1t

maybe stilt can answer that question








but still think that its just vdrop which is causing this as i see same behavior with my card (DPM7 is 1.25V and i never seen this value in gpu-z monitoring)


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 1C 0D 25 03 16 16 54 50 7A 0D 11 66 66 44 FF FF
> A2 22 80 10 2A FF 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 60 60 2B 1A 00 80 06 21 9C 2D 37 9C 1C 2A
> 85 07 FC 7C 79 05 05 10 81 A0 60 00 00 66 00 00
> A8 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 14 00 40 80 20 A0 FF
> FF 00 30 88 54 DD 88 12 2A 02 A8 00 50 25 00 3C
> 3C 04 9C 60 C0 9C 24 88 80 00 00 00 00 FF 06 FF
> FF 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 15 00 00
> 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 88 01 C2 44 00 00 1F
> 00 05 43 4D 58 03 30 70 5D A3 86 80 04 24 23 26
> 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 08 55 80 9F A0 00 00 09
> 48 00 00 00 FF 00 23 F7 00 00 71 7A 64 15 00 00
> 00 00 FF 76 B3 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 01 44 00 00
> 00 00 AD 50 0C 00 10 00 3F 00 00 00 23 C0 F0 00
> 00 00 00 10 01 03 01 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 00 00 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00


There are no offsets what so ever in the MTP (like there shouldn´t be). It is either a fluke or some configuration bits in the MTP are not right. I would suggest you copy the VoltageObjectInfo from one of the stock MBA ROMs.

The offsets are always global, you cannot tie them to a specific DPM. The offsets are applied by the VRM controller (which doesn´t know anything about DPMs), so they are either on or off. For the same reason it is advised NOT to use offsets, because they hurt your efficiency.


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

Hmm is mine loopy loop?

Code:



Code:


28 14 25 03 15 1F 7C 42 67 6A 11 66 66 44 FF FF 
A2 22 80 10 2A FF FF 00 00 00 55 55 50 00 00 00 
00 00 3C 78 20 20 FF 80 06 21 9C 2D 37 9C 5C 26 
85 07 FC 7F 79 05 05 10 81 A0 60 00 00 66 00 00 
A8 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 14 00 40 80 60 A0 FF 
FF 00 30 88 54 0D 88 12 02 02 66 00 50 25 00 4A 
30 03 0E 60 C4 9C 24 88 80 00 00 00 00 DF 06 FF 
FF 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 15 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 88 01 C2 44 05 00 1F 
00 05 43 62 70 02 70 70 5E AA 7B 6C 03 02 18 1A 
00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 08 55 20 9A 87 00 00 08 
01 00 00 00 00 00 23 DF 00 00 75 6F AC 15 00 00 
00 00 FF 75 23 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 01 44 00 00 
00 00 AD 50 0C 00 10 00 3F 00 00 00 23 C0 F0 00 
00 00 00 10 01 03 01 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Mine has doubled phases 8+2+2 or 8+2+1 IIRC.

Is 4GB (AFR) has same PCB as 290X 8GB (MFR) in images below.


----------



## OneB1t

these phases are just doubled
you can read more about it there
http://sinhardware.com/index.php/vrm-articles/82-vrm-guide

http://sinhardware.com/images/vrmguide/5.png


----------



## gupsterg

Yep seen those guides when was deciding on mobo (in conjunction with huge 70+ page Z97 VRM info thread on OCN)







.

After what Stilt said about DDSZ I2C dump I'm thinking is mine loopy?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> Hmm is mine loopy loop?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 28 14 25 03 15 1F 7C 42 67 6A 11 66 66 44 FF FF
> A2 22 80 10 2A FF FF 00 00 00 55 55 50 00 00 00
> 00 00 3C 78 20 20 FF 80 06 21 9C 2D 37 9C 5C 26
> 85 07 FC 7F 79 05 05 10 81 A0 60 00 00 66 00 00
> A8 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 14 00 40 80 60 A0 FF
> FF 00 30 88 54 0D 88 12 02 02 66 00 50 25 00 4A
> 30 03 0E 60 C4 9C 24 88 80 00 00 00 00 DF 06 FF
> FF 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 15 00 00
> 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 88 01 C2 44 05 00 1F
> 00 05 43 62 70 02 70 70 5E AA 7B 6C 03 02 18 1A
> 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 08 55 20 9A 87 00 00 08
> 01 00 00 00 00 00 23 DF 00 00 75 6F AC 15 00 00
> 00 00 FF 75 23 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 01 44 00 00
> 00 00 AD 50 0C 00 10 00 3F 00 00 00 23 C0 F0 00
> 00 00 00 10 01 03 01 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 00 00 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 
> Mine has doubled phases 8+2+2 or 8+2+1 IIRC.
> 
> Is 4GB (AFR) has same PCB as 290X 8GB (MFR) in images below.


Yeah, 5+1 native phases (doubled). You´ve got 25mV offset for VDDC and -6.25mV for VDDCI.


----------



## OneB1t

your card is 5x2 + 1x2 configuration which is weird as normal card have 6x1 + 1x1
dunno if ir3567b must be somehow reconfigured for this scheme or its irelevant that there is 1 phase missing

@The Stilt: can we have efficiency reading in GPU-Z please? i know that i can divide entering amps by leaving amps but its kind of pain to do it

it would be really nice to see it as percentage number


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Yeah, 5+1 native phases (doubled). You´ve got 25mV offset for VDDC and -6.25mV for VDDCI.


In i2cdump 0x8D = 05 x 6.25 = 31.25mV VDDC?

In i2cdump 0x26 = FF which is 255 but - 6.25mV VDDCI?

I thought the FF was denoting no offset preset in VoltageObjectInfo. ie "the new type of offset hex"

That ROM before state mode had 1 state 1.000v and I got 1.000v VDDCI. After modding to 3 states I get correct VDDCI again no -6.25mV.

I know FF is - mV due to when a member / I used it in a ROM with editable GPU VDDC only offset in VoltageObject Info and some of MLU build have - mV VDDC offset.

Here is the VoltageObjectInfo of the ROM the i2cdump is from. ie no VDDC only offset and no VDDC/VDDCI offset

Code:



Code:


74 00 03 01 01 03 12 00 08 96 60 00 00 00 00 00
6D 00 DF 00 FF 00 01 07 0C 00 0A 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 04 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00
24 00 00 04 00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 1E 05
00 00 10 00 46 05 00 80 00 00 DC 05 00 80 10 00
0E 06 06 03 22 00 0C 96 A6 00 00 00 00 00 D4 00
A2 00 D5 00 A2 00 D6 00 A2 00 D7 00 A2 00 D3 00
40 00 FF 00

SO I'm thinking MTP??

Here is VoltageObjectInfo of ROM with VDDC only offset. ie 0x16 05 = 5 x6.25mV = +31.25mV

Code:



Code:


78 00 03 01 01 03 16 00 08 96 60 00 00 00 00 00
6D 00 DF 00 8D 00 05 00 FF 00 01 07 0C 00 0A 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 04 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 02 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00
00 00 1E 05 00 00 10 00 46 05 00 80 00 00 DC 05
00 80 10 00 0E 06 06 03 22 00 0C 96 A6 00 00 00
00 00 D4 00 A2 00 D5 00 A2 00 D6 00 A2 00 D7 00
A2 00 D3 00 40 00 FF 00


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> your card is 5x2 + 1x2 configuration which is weird as normal card have 6x1 + 1x1
> dunno if ir3567b must be somehow reconfigured for this scheme or its irelevant that there is 1 phase missing
> 
> @The Stilt: can we have efficiency reading in GPU-Z please? i know that i can divide entering amps by leaving amps but its kind of pain to do it
> 
> it would be really nice to see it as percentage number


You should ask w1zzard about it







I´ve got nothing to do with GPU-Z, I just sometimes provide the missing information.

But generally the efficiency numbers reported by the controller are completely off. Don´t exactly know why, however it is certain that the VRM doesn´t hit 93% efficiency with 200A current draw


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> In i2cdump 0x8D = 05 x 6.25 = 31.25mV VDDC?
> 
> In i2cdump 0x26 = FF which is 255 but - 6.25mV VDDCI?
> 
> I thought the FF was denoting no offset preset in VoltageObjectInfo. ie "the new type of offset hex"
> 
> That ROM before state mode had 1 state 1.000v and I got 1.000v VDDCI. After modding to 3 states I get correct VDDCI again no -6.25mV.
> 
> I know FF is - mV due to when a member / I used it in a ROM with editable GPU VDDC only offset in VoltageObject Info and some of MLU build have - mV VDDC offset.
> 
> Here is the VoltageObjectInfo of the ROM the i2cdump is from. ie no VDDC only offset and no VDDC/VDDCI offset
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 74 00 03 01 01 03 12 00 08 96 60 00 00 00 00 00
> 6D 00 DF 00 FF 00 01 07 0C 00 0A 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 00 04 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 02 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00 00
> 00 1E 05 00 00 10 00 46 05 00 80 00 00 DC 05
> 00 80 10 00 0E 06 06 03 22 00 0C 96 A6 00 00
> 00 00 00 D4 00 A2 00 D5 00 A2 00 D6 00 A2 00
> D7 00 A2 00 D3 00 40 00 FF 00
> 
> SO I'm thinking MTP??
> 
> Here is VoltageObjectInfo of ROM with VDDC only offset. ie 0x16 05 = 5 x6.25mV = +31.25mV
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 78 00 03 01 01 03 16 00 08 96 60 00 00 00 00 00
> 6D 00 DF 00 8D 00 05 00 FF 00 01 07 0C 00 0A 00
> 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 02 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00
> 00 00 1E 05 00 00 10 00 46 05 00 80 00 00 DC 05
> 00 80 10 00 0E 06 06 03 22 00 0C 96 A6 00 00 00
> 00 00 D4 00 A2 00 D5 00 A2 00 D6 00 A2 00 D7 00
> A2 00 D3 00 40 00 FF 00


Two´s complement


----------



## OneB1t

maybe its magic















so what about divide input and output not reading ir3567b registers at all

i wish that i can easily see how badly temperature and voltage decrease my card efficiency


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Two´s complement


Ahh, I get you







.

So you reckon I could have better VoltageObjectInfo? for example would MLU VoltageObjectInfo suit my card?


----------



## Wire11

this is my gpu in idle



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjANDSyDIVQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## OneB1t

normal behavior on hawaii gpus

unfortunatelly this cannot be fixed for now as crimson driver profiles are broken as hell
if AMD ever fix profiles then you can add global profile to 300/150mhz and only increase frequency for games

check this video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPgazowZ668

(sorry its in czech but it should be self explanatory)

there is also my report on amd community forums
https://community.amd.com/thread/193942


----------



## navjack27

interesting video there. i made sense of that, but then i never touch or enable overdrive in the panel and i've learned to avoid msi ab due to how it saves previous bios settings n the like. i'm not sure if iTurbo software is better in that respect but so far no issues.


----------



## OneB1t

i hope that AMD will fix this issue then clocks stay in 2D mode and go 3D only if i play games








(this could be also applyed to core clocks)


----------



## navjack27

profiles are the thing required for that... and that takes work. the reason i say that is cuz so many things use some sort of 3dapi for no reason (kinda from my perspective) and that could over-write it) why not just have a simple button we can click or checkbox? hell, right click on a tray icon for the drivers and click it there?

"would you like to enable forced 3d mode?"
"would you like to save power with 2d mode?"


----------



## OneB1t

its stupid that this simple thing took them soo long
NVIDIA allready fixed their problems with 2D frequency...


----------



## gupsterg

With factory ROM when I used to use MSI AB to set clocks with +44/50mV in it I'd reach ~1620MHz on RAM then hit a blacksceen @ desktop, GPU was 1100MHz.

My main aim had been to match a MSI R9 390X Gaming (1100/1525) when I got this card back in June 15, that was achievable in MSI AB/ROM mod.

After that I'd never tried to really clock further, due to wishing to implement the 390/X MC timings, correctly I hope this time around, I thought it would be great to just check what is MAX RAM I get for 1100MHz GPU before adding 390/X MC timings.

I was surprised I got 1625MHz with 1250MHz timings in my modded 24/7 ROM stable, this beat my past highest 3dMark FS score.

Then I was so surprised that I got all the way upto 1725MHz without blackscreen @ desktop. I reckon this did not occur due to having MEM Clock 2 + RAM Freq. DPM 1 & 2 @ 1250MHz.

1725MHz blackscreen in 3dMark FS very quickly







, 1720MHz got to GT2 (Demo/GT1 done AOK) then blackscreen, 1715MHz got to GT2 (Demo/GT1 done AOK) then blackscreen, 1710MHz completed 3dMark FS







. Score is lower as that strap has stock timings as I've never been in that strap before, 3dMark compare link.

I think I will test what tightest timings I can use for 1710MHz before doing 390/X MC timings mod.


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

There is no "new type" of offset in VoltageObjectInfo? it's still the one I had been editing from the beginning?


----------



## OneB1t

Exactly :-D


----------



## gupsterg

Perhaps there is more 2 it Oneb1t? but I think it is pointer. Also I was rereading that ISL data sheet and you may recall the SVID section, the IDs look to me like binary?


----------



## OneB1t

so i was thinking about DP64 and CU unlock mods and my idea is following
1. card must at some point transfer data from its fuses to memory
2. this must happen somewhere in card initialization so my best bet is to modify ASIC_RegistersInit
3. info about CU a capability is hidden inside reg[226f] (and maybe in few others register)
4. i cant increase lenght of bios by adding instructions to write into 226f because that will move every offset
5. tx12 is not responding any idea how to contact him?


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

q1) Can I use VoltageObjectInfo from MLU build with my card?

q2) in my stock rom how do I zero offset occurring?


----------



## The Stilt

Don´t use the config from MLU on your card. Your card has doubled VRM, which requires different configuration.

Just set offset 0x26 to 0x00 to remove all of the wrong offsets.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Don´t use the config from MLU on your card. Your card has doubled VRM, which requires different configuration.


Thanks







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Just set offset 0x26 to 0x00 to remove all of the wrong offsets.


By 0x26 you mean in i2cdump via MSI AB? as my aim is not to be using software what do I change in VoltageObjectInfo?

Code:



Code:


74 00 03 01 01 03 12 00 08 96 60 00 00 00 00 00
6D 00 DF 00 FF 00 01 07 0C 00 0A 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 04 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00
24 00 00 04 00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 1E 05
00 00 10 00 46 05 00 80 00 00 DC 05 00 80 10 00
0E 06 06 03 22 00 0C 96 A6 00 00 00 00 00 D4 00
A2 00 D5 00 A2 00 D6 00 A2 00 D7 00 A2 00 D3 00
40 00 FF 00


----------



## gupsterg

I have attached a copy of 2 stock ROMs with no mods.

VX290XSTD_OC.zip 205k .zip file


Vapor-X 290X STD & OC edition, the OC edition has what I call the editable GPU voltage core offset.

When I view i2cdump for either of these ROMs I have FF @ 0x26 but I don't at all understand why it's there viewing VoltageObjectInfo of ROM.

Now in STD ROM I don't understand how the 05 is present at 0x8D in i2cdump as don't see anything relevant in VoltageObjectInfo and also why FF @ 0x26?


Spoiler: VX290XSTD







Now in the OC ROM I understand how the 04 is at 0x8D in i2cdump as see it in VoltageObjectInfo, but why FF @ 0x26?


Spoiler: VX290XOC







Both screen shots have 1.000V VDDCI which don't make sense regarding if FF @ 0x26 is deducting -6.25mV from it as ROMs both have 1.000V in PowerPlay table.

Attached is an updated Vapor-X 290X OC edition ROM I got via Sapphire Support. Stock version have 06 in VoltageObjectInfo (+37.50mV).

Updated_VX290XOC.zip 201k .zip file


Now if I take updated OC ROM and make 06 as 00 (TST0MV.rom), I still get FF @ 0x26?


Spoiler: TST0MV clocked to 1000/1250 as stock 290X


----------



## fat4l

You guys are going way tooooooo deep into this









What are you trying to achieve now ?


----------



## OneB1t

answer to life the universe and everything


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I have attached a copy of 2 stock ROMs with no mods.
> 
> VX290XSTD_OC.zip 205k .zip file
> 
> 
> Vapor-X 290X STD & OC edition, the OC edition has what I call the editable GPU voltage core offset.
> 
> When I view i2cdump for either of these ROMs I have FF @ 0x26 but I don't at all understand why it's there viewing VoltageObjectInfo of ROM.
> 
> Now in STD ROM I don't understand how the 05 is present at 0x8D in i2cdump as don't see anything relevant in VoltageObjectInfo and also why FF @ 0x26?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: VX290XSTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now in the OC ROM I understand how the 04 is at 0x8D in i2cdump as see it in VoltageObjectInfo, but why FF @ 0x26?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: VX290XOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both screen shots have 1.000V VDDCI which don't make sense regarding if FF @ 0x26 is deducting -6.25mV from it as ROMs both have 1.000V in PowerPlay table.
> 
> Attached is an updated Vapor-X 290X OC edition ROM I got via Sapphire Support. Stock version have 06 in VoltageObjectInfo (+37.50mV).
> 
> Updated_VX290XOC.zip 201k .zip file
> 
> 
> Now if I take updated OC ROM and make 06 as 00 (TST0MV.rom), I still get FF @ 0x26?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TST0MV clocked to 1000/1250 as stock 290X


I got your PM. My best guess, like 99% confident, the value in "orange box" is the pointer/location (offset) where the value of the offset voltage located in VoltageObjectInfo.

BTW, did you noticed "*6D 00 DF*" in your ROM VoltageObjectInfo table? And also did you noticed "*26 00 65*" in my ROM (XFX390) VoltageObjectInfo? Look in your ROM i2cdump, what do you see at offset *0x6D*?


----------



## gupsterg

I see DF @ 0x6D in i2cdump







and yes on yours 65 @ 0x26







.

So are we concluding the hex value preceding the pointed one as offset in voltageobjectinfo is location for it in i2cdump?







.



I was wondering a member that can flash PT1 to their card provide an i2cdump? @fyzzz ? @mus1mus ?


----------



## mus1mus

Give me a wee time.







x99 doesn't allow a PT.


----------



## fyzzz

Sorry, i can't help with that. The 290 is not installed right now.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







.

A day or so ago I tested highest stable RAM clock in my modded ROM without what I think is 390/X MC timings. 1710MHz would pass 1x run 3dMark FS full test but when looped I'd get black screen intermittently. 1690MHz 30min loop stable. This would black screen when doing [email protected] so MAX become 1645MHz (tested 3hr+), 1650MHz was instability point with [email protected]

Then I took that ROM added what I think are 390/X MC timings. I saw no improvement in 3dMark scores for 1100/1525 or 1100/1625. So I concluded there is no boost on performance and started testing if stability is improved. To speed up test I just went straight to [email protected] with 1650MHz and experienced no improvement, still black screen intermittently.

As you & mus1mus are familiar with your card's behaviour and have experience of using other ROMs, would you guys test 390/X MC timings in a ROM with your cards? I can mod a supplied ROM for testing of your preference.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> A day or so ago I tested highest stable RAM clock in my modded ROM without what I think is 390/X MC timings. 1710MHz would pass 1x run 3dMark FS full test but when looped I'd get black screen intermittently. 1690MHz 30min loop stable. This would black screen when doing [email protected] so MAX become 1645MHz (tested 3hr+), 1650MHz was instability point with [email protected]
> 
> Then I took that ROM added what I think are 390/X MC timings. I saw no improvement in 3dMark scores for 1100/1525 or 1100/1625. So I concluded there is no boost on performance and started testing if stability is improved. To speed up test I just went straight to [email protected] with 1650MHz and experienced no improvement, still black screen intermittently.
> 
> As you & mus1mus are familiar with your card's behaviour and have experience of using other ROMs, would you guys test 390/X MC timings in a ROM with your cards? I can mod a supplied ROM for testing of your preference.


Oh, i would love to try that out since my card seems to love the 390 bios. I think i'm going to put in my 290 anyway, since i have ordered a new psu.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> A day or so ago I tested highest stable RAM clock in my modded ROM without what I think is 390/X MC timings. 1710MHz would pass 1x run 3dMark FS full test but when looped I'd get black screen intermittently. 1690MHz 30min loop stable. This would black screen when doing [email protected] so MAX become 1645MHz (tested 3hr+), 1650MHz was instability point with [email protected]
> 
> Then I took that ROM added what I think are 390/X MC timings. I saw no improvement in 3dMark scores for 1100/1525 or 1100/1625. So I concluded there is no boost on performance and started testing if stability is improved. To speed up test I just went straight to [email protected] with 1650MHz and experienced no improvement, still black screen intermittently.
> 
> As you & mus1mus are familiar with your card's behaviour and have experience of using other ROMs, would you guys test 390/X MC timings in a ROM with your cards? I can mod a supplied ROM for testing of your preference.


You can post one.







I can set my Aircooled 290X for the task. But I won't be able to give you a result until the next 12 hours.


----------



## gupsterg

Don't worry when you post results







, just many thanks for coming to the call for the cause guys!









Fyzzz you want PT1 with BFR + 390 MC timing?

Mus1mus supply ROM and I mod ASAP







.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Don't worry when you post results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , just many thanks for coming to the call for the cause guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fyzzz you want PT1 with BFR + 390 MC timing?
> 
> Mus1mus supply ROM and I mod ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yep pt1 bfr + 390 mc timings would be fun to try out.


----------



## Vellinious

If I changed the TDP / Power limit / TDC in the Hawaii bios reader, does it change it correctly? Or do I need to get the hex editor?


----------



## gupsterg

It will do correctly as long as values read correctly. There have been no reports it reads those values wrong for supported ROMs.

Post screenie if you what verification.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I see DF @ 0x6D in i2cdump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes on yours 65 @ 0x26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So are we concluding the hex value preceding the pointed one as offset in voltageobjectinfo is location for it in i2cdump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering a member that can flash PT1 to their card provide an i2cdump? @fyzzz ? @mus1mus ?


Yeah, the "orange box" in the VoltageObjectInfo is pointer to where the offset voltage located in VoltageObjectInfo & the (two bytes) hex preceding the offset voltage is pointer to where the offset voltage located in i2c dump. If you clear *DF* to *00* in the ROM, did you get *00* at offset *0x6D* in i2c dump? The only thing I don't know how it can came up with +25mV VDDC & -6.25mV VDDCI. I also did consider the 4th bit is negative(1)/positive(0) sign but I get different result when calculate the offset voltage.


----------



## milan616

So I finally got around to applying a Bios I edited with @gupsterg's assistance and I'm pretty happy with it so far. A little glitchy in Heaven, but spectating some Dota games and Furmark seemed fine, so I might bump up the top end voltage a touch if other games/apps show problems (though I may have to bust out a hex editor since I have no clue how to enter SVI2 compliant voltages with more than 4 digits in Hawaii Bios Reader). Most of the change comes from changing memory frequencies for DPM 1 & 2 to 1250 Mhz and changing Mem Clock 1 to 1600 Mhz. I'm not always jumping up to DPM7 voltage now with the memory OC coded into the Bios and the GPU is using the lower DPM states more often than it used to.

Thanks again to @gupsterg and everyone else in here for all the knowledge you've provided to the community!


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







glad you're sorted and on the modding vibe







.

You can not enter more than 4 digit voltage even via hex editor







.


----------



## milan616

Oh interesting! So how do people keep to the SVI2 table? Just round off the voltages?


----------



## gupsterg

Yep







, drop the last 2 digits, remove decimal point and enter via hawaiireader.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yeah, the "orange box" in the VoltageObjectInfo is pointer to where the offset voltage located in VoltageObjectInfo & the (two bytes) hex preceding the offset voltage is pointer to where the offset voltage located in i2c dump. If you clear *DF* to *00* in the ROM, did you get *00* at offset *0x6D* in i2c dump?


I haven't cleared, reason why DF is not located in i2cdump @ 0x8D aka VDDC only, which is then seen on MSI AB slider. DF is also not located in i2cdump @ 0x26 aka VDDC/VDDCI which is not seen in MSI AB slider but only known by comparing set voltages in ROM vs reading in monitoring.

Location 0x6D in the i2cdump is something but what it is I don't know.

I now don't believe in VoltageObjectInfo the pointer points to offset, I believe it points to beginning of programming of IR3567B (aka Voltage Object Information).

Each preceding value to data is giving location of it in i2cdump but it also denotes what element of IR3567B is being programmed for. Also from my previous times viewing when on Guru3D, this table grows backwards ie from FF 00 01 07 0C (you will see in image I will link below) ie where beginning of VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo is IMO.

I did a ROM for a member on Sapphire forum via PM as you can't give a bios via public side of forum. He had a Vapor-X 290X STD like mine, his issue was black screen at stock clocks. I asked him for i2cdump (did not have as much info as now to know what to look for in it) and his stock ROM.

His stock ROM the same as mine ie no VDDC only offset in VoltageObjectInfo but he had +25mV as offset in i2cdump (0x8D 04h). As you know my same ROM gives me +31.25mV (0x8D 05h). SO this means due to lack of programming in VoltageObjectInfo it's taking it from IR3567B memory feature(MTP) IMO.


Spoiler: 3 way i2cdump vs voltageobjectinfo




[/IMG]



I have not marked every hex corresponding with i2cdump on right for XFX 390 ROM, but I/you can see them.

The only thing I don't know (besides other things!) is how The Stilt has stated +25mV VDDC & -6.25mV VDDCI for my ROM using FF @ 0x26.

Basically 0x8D is showing 05h = 5 x 6.25mV = 31.25mV and the 0x26 FFh is deducting - 6.25mV, as well as VDDCI. But I don't see that deduction in stock ROM, but I am now seeing it in 3 state VDDCI ROM for 2 states ([email protected] ~0.844V, [email protected] ~0.922V, [email protected] ~1.000V).

Currently reading about Two's Complement and need to learn some more maths skills / about programming.

You see if you take 0x26 as FFh it is -1 and it's location is VDDC & VDDCI offset in i2cdump.


Spoiler: Eight-bit Two's Complement Integers







Now when we convert FF to binary like you were for 65h @ 0x26 I can't get it as -1 separated as VDDC/VDDCI as don't know the maths / programming calc.

XFX 390 ROM 0x26 in i2cdump

Code:



Code:


65h = 0110 0101b

0110b = 6 (DEC) : 6 x 6.25mV = +37.50mV : 993mV + 37.5mV = ~1.03050V (VDDC)
0101b = 5 (DEC) : 5 x 6.25mV = +31.25mV : 1000mV + 31.25mV = ~1.03125V (VDDCI)

Vapor-X 290X STD / OC / Updated OC ROMs 0x26 in i2cdump

Code:



Code:


FFh = ???? ????b

????b = -1 (DEC) : -1 x 6.25mV = -6.25mV VDDC
????b = -1 (DEC) : -1 x 6.25mV = -6.25mV VDDCI

We have already deduced 0x90 to 0xCF in i2cdump is monitoring values. Then we know what 0x26 and 0x8D is, I will later test when I adjust sliders in MSI AB for say Aux Voltage, etc what happens to i2cdump.


----------



## OneB1t

again i dont see any reason for digging vcore offset as you can set it much better with DPM states
spend your energy on other matters like LLC, switching VRM frequency, DP64 performance, CU unlock and stuff like that


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yeah, the "orange box" in the VoltageObjectInfo is pointer to where the offset voltage located in VoltageObjectInfo & the (two bytes) hex preceding the offset voltage is pointer to where the offset voltage located in i2c dump. If you clear *DF* to *00* in the ROM, did you get *00* at offset *0x6D* in i2c dump?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't cleared, reason why DF is not located in i2cdump @ 0x8D aka VDDC only, which is then seen on MSI AB slider. DF is also not located in i2cdump @ 0x26 aka VDDC/VDDCI which is not seen in MSI AB slider but only known by comparing set voltages in ROM vs reading in monitoring.
> 
> Location 0x6D in the i2cdump is something but what it is I don't know.
> 
> I now don't believe in VoltageObjectInfo the pointer points to offset, I believe it points to beginning of programming of IR3567B (aka Voltage Object Information).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Each preceding value to data is giving location of it in i2cdump but it also denotes what element of IR3567B is being programmed for. Also from my previous times viewing when on Guru3D, this table grows backwards ie from FF 00 01 07 0C (you will see in image I will link below) ie where beginning of VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo is IMO.
> 
> I did a ROM for a member on Sapphire forum via PM as you can't give a bios via public side of forum. He had a Vapor-X 290X STD like mine, his issue was black screen at stock clocks. I asked him for i2cdump (did not have as much info as now to know what to look for in it) and his stock ROM.
> 
> His stock ROM the same as mine ie no VDDC only offset in VoltageObjectInfo but he had +25mV as offset in i2cdump (0x8D 04h). As you know my same ROM gives me +31.25mV (0x8D 05h). SO this means due to lack of programming in VoltageObjectInfo it's taking it from IR3567B memory feature(MTP) IMO.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3 way i2cdump vs voltageobjectinfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> I have not marked every hex corresponding with i2cdump on right for XFX 390 ROM, but I/you can see them.
> 
> The only thing I don't know (besides other things!) is how The Stilt has stated +25mV VDDC & -6.25mV VDDCI for my ROM using FF @ 0x26.
> 
> Basically 0x8D is showing 05h = 5 x 6.25mV = 31.25mV and the 0x26 FFh is deducting - 6.25mV, as well as VDDCI. But I don't see that deduction in stock ROM, but I am now seeing it in 3 state VDDCI ROM for 2 states ([email protected] ~0.844V, [email protected] ~0.922V, [email protected] ~1.000V).
> 
> Currently reading about Two's Complement and need to learn some more maths skills / about programming.
> 
> You see if you take 0x26 as FFh it is -1 and it's location is VDDC & VDDCI offset in i2cdump.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Eight-bit Two's Complement Integers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now when we convert FF to binary like you were for 65h @ 0x26 I can't get it as -1 separated as VDDC/VDDCI as don't know the maths / programming calc.
> 
> XFX 390 ROM 0x26 in i2cdump
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 65h = 0110 0101b
> 
> 0110b = 6 (DEC) : 6 x 6.25mV = +37.50mV : 993mV + 37.5mV = ~1.03050V (VDDC)
> 0101b = 5 (DEC) : 5 x 6.25mV = +31.25mV : 1000mV + 31.25mV = ~1.03125V (VDDCI)
> 
> Vapor-X 290X STD / OC / Updated OC ROMs 0x26 in i2cdump
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> FFh = ???? ????b
> 
> ????b = -1 (DEC) : -1 x 6.25mV = -6.25mV VDDC
> ????b = -1 (DEC) : -1 x 6.25mV = -6.25mV VDDCI
> 
> We have already deduced 0x90 to 0xCF in i2cdump is monitoring values. Then we know what 0x26 and 0x8D is, I will later test when I adjust sliders in MSI AB for say Aux Voltage, etc what happens to i2cdump.
Click to expand...


----------



## gupsterg

@kizwan

MLU builds, what sets 0x8D in i2cdump aka VDDC only offset floating around in VoltageObjectInfo.



I have attached those ROMs, flash one and get i2cdump







.

MLU_1075e-1375m.zip 304k .zip file


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> again i dont see any reason for digging vcore offset as you can set it much better with DPM states
> spend your energy on other matters like LLC, switching VRM frequency, DP64 performance, CU unlock and stuff like that


When Mihastar posted this:-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> I have plenty of VRM design experience, and "conversion losses" sound like "switching losses", because "conduction losses" remain the same as the main power components (inductor and FETs) are left intact.
> 
> I see only one way of improving the efficiency - just lowering the PWM frequency. Then we'll have some power saved in five FET drivers, and possibly, some power in the FETs directly.
> 
> Certainly, I could take the card to work and check the VRM operation with an oscilloscope, but it will take some time... I hoped your answer would be quicker...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> finding offset for VRM switch frequency would be interesting


This would be in VoltageObjectInfo, as I believe this is where in MLU build:-
Quote:


> - Optimized VRM configuration (lower switching / conduction losses >> improved efficiency / thermals)


You may have also noted The Stilt when asked if I should use MLU VoltageObjectInfo with my card he said no, due to VRM design difference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> @gupsterg: check VoltageObjectInfo/VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo there are some VRM control setting there


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> yes there are dangerous values in VoltageObjectInfo but i think that we can swap this table between bioses without bad impact
> 
> so you want some bios without voltage limit? then swap whole table from PT1 bios and here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my idea is that entire ir3567b setting can be found in this table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now that we have ir3565b datasheet which is 99% same as 3567b except more lanes
> that can be way to understand what value is what (also there is i2c dump and table with offsets into i2c dump)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Is there a way to find the VDDC Limit set on some roms?
> 
> Using PT Based roms, we have a somewhat unlimited Voltage Range. But most roms peak lower than 1.4V.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> yep we talked about it later its somewhere in VoltageObjectInfo so you can swap this table from PT bios into other bios


SO if we investigate VoltageObjectInfo we learn how PT1 works, some have been after MLU without:-
Quote:


> - Maximum GPU VDD 1.36875V, VDDCI 1.14375V


Now when I asked The Stilt how to zero offsets in my ROM he stated 00 0x26 which is i2cdump. I believe my VoltageObjectInfo table requires extra programming to remove the offsets programmed to IR3567B and he won't add/elaborate on those, as then it may reveal info that he doesn't wish to be (or due to NDA) in the public domain.


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> SO if we investigate VoltageObjectInfo we learn how PT1 works, some have been after MLU without:-
> Now when I asked The Stilt how to zero offsets in my ROM he stated 00 0x26 which is i2cdump. I believe my VoltageObjectInfo table requires extra programming to remove the offsets programmed to IR3567B and he won't add/elaborate on those, as then it may reveal info that he doesn't wish to be (or due to NDA) in the public domain.


I remember about you, guys, and I even brought the card to work to make some experiments and measurements in VRM.
Moreover, I've got some interesting results, but I have a *great* lack of free time these days, so I hope to return to you on weekend with something really useful...


----------



## gupsterg

@MihaStar

Great







, I look forward to your post







.

@OneB1t & @kizwan

Even though The Stilt has advised not to use MLU on my card, I will be tonight getting i2cdumps for M25P.bin , M375P.bin & M50P.bin (aka GPU 1075 RAM 1375 with +25mV, +37.5mV & +50mV).

I used them way back when he'd posted them and when Mihastar queried FL malfunction and had no adverse effect. Perhaps I used them short period/low loads thus not an issue? but having looked at VoltageObjectInfo back on Guru3D and now here I think I need to get further with it







, may that be by sacrificing my card







.


----------



## gupsterg

@kizwan

I hope it now makes sense







.


Spoiler: MLU-1075e1375m 25mV(M25P.bin)









Spoiler: MLU-1075e1375m 37.5mV(M375P.bin)









Spoiler: MLU-1075e1375m 50mV(M50P.bin)







In ZIP is screenie, VEN file + i2cdump via MSI AB, AiDA64 registers & SMBus files







. M37P folder has a rerun folder as original screenie I had forget to set sensors page how I wanted in GPU-Z. Only after I did that rerun I thought better grab AiDA64 data as well, thus timestamps differ for those files as rerun all roms again







.

Link:- MLU data zip


----------



## kizwan

I'm having trouble using tablecalculator.

Code:



Code:


Enter begin of changed table in hex b03e
Enter lenght difference of table in hex a
Enter (+) or (-) for lenght difference +
Result: (h)ex (s)witch position of hex pairs s
ª
Invalid number.  Numeric constants are either decimal (17),
hexadecimal (0x11), or octal (021).
( was unexpected at this time.


----------



## gupsterg

Are you running command prompt as administrator?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Are you running command prompt as administrator?


Yes.


----------



## gupsterg

Hmmm, dunno I didn't write bat







. Post values that you want calculated and I'll run now







plus do a screen video to add to OP and post data for you to use ASAP







.


----------



## kizwan

I figured it out. I didn't save the table in txt file.


----------



## gupsterg

OK no worries, glad your sorted







.


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Hi guys, im looking to squueze out as much performance out of my card since its a bad overclocker. Such a shame too cause its thermals are fantastic. I've got a Vapor X 8GB 290X. Already contacted sapphire and got the latest bios for the card. Can someone work some magic on it (memory timings being the obvious one) and anything else that might give it a leg up against a 390x.

Will upload bios very shortly.

Bios-

Vapor-X290x-8gb-UEFI 97k .zip file


----------



## mus1mus

@gupsterg

Were you able to crack the Voltage Table mystery?

I will upload my rom in a bit. The timings have been optimised. But I want a higher Voltage without going PT. Yhe card can run a benchmark at 1350/1625 at 1.344V max under load. Maybe a higher if not unlimited Voltage will allow it to score higher in benches.









I'd avoid PT roms as my RVE motherboard doesn't allow it.









ASUSX.zip 104k .zip file


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OK no worries, glad your sorted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I modified the Lard's TableCalculator bat file little bit. The changes I did are the output will be written into a new file (Table_modified.txt) & instead of print to new line, the output will be output/append in the same line.


----------



## gupsterg

@mus1mus

Sorry man not enough time to decode







, plus it is defo gonna be more work, we've just broke into it IMO.

My day yesterday in a nutshell, mornings posts done in between working. Lunch break was spent on correlating info for post 1381. Later some time was spent viewing MLU VoltageObjectInfo, then the i2cdumping, etc of them. In between all that I was working







, later that evening I did a mod for a member which had been waiting since the weekend.

I can't flash PT1 and get i2cdump as don't think it would really be great idea due to a) no limits in rom b) doubled vrm design on card.

This mornings quick testing / i2cdumping before starting work reveals 0x8E = VDDCI which is visible on MSI AB Slider.

SO we know of 3 registers / values:-

0x26 = VDDC/VDDCI not visible on MSI AB slider
0x8D = VDDC only visible on MSI AB slider
0x8E = VDDCI only visible on MSI AB slider

PowerLimit adjusted in MSI AB (as I suspected) is via software PowerPlay.

As we have no manual it's slow process of testing / comparing i2cdump, etc







.

@kizwan

Great, mind attaching it to post and I will update OP to have improved version







.

@b0uncyfr0

Post 1 really has some good info IMO, have you read that?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kizwan
> 
> Great, mind attaching it to post and I will update OP to have improved version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Here you go. This modified bat script also update *ALL* hex in the table. No need to manually update the last two bytes/hex.
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_32SYawOggYNENTTmVCMGlQSU0&usp=sharing
*(Table_m.zip: SHA-1 C4D7E803DBF4F2709D3A79F6CDCDAA04B7288165)*

@mus1mus
If I want quick and dirty loosen timing, I just use FF F1 right?


----------



## gupsterg

@kizwan

Many thanks will add ASAP







.

@mus1mus

Been looking at PT1 vs PT3, 1st difference between 2 ROMs is FirmwareInfo data table which The Stilt stated earlier in thread when I was querying found MVDDC ref there he said:-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> FirmwareInfo holds no real functionality, it is just for reference (driver).


Links to parsed FirmwareInfo via AtomDis (be aware this may not be correctly done):- PT1 PT3

Next difference VoltageObjectInfo:-



I believe 24 00 2B 00 = std vdroop (also in XFX ROM), 38 00 01 00 = no vdroop . Some values that changed between XFX 390 Vs PT1 are limit changes possibly, I will compare a similar length of VoltageObjectInfo out of a 290X ROM with PT1 & PT3 ASAP.

Links to parsed VoltageObjectInfo via AtomDis (be aware this may not be correctly done):- PT1 PT3

Full table list links:- PT1 PT3


----------



## mus1mus

Hi guys, apologies for not being active on the thread today. Especially with your offerings. Got caught up with work.

7 X99 builds incoming. Parts are getting in piece by piece.


----------



## EMYHC

Hi guys,anyone have a his r9 390x bios with no offset?i try to edit my bios but i can't find the right hex values in table,anyone help me?
I read that for "no offset" rom,i must change the hex values of offset with 0,is right?


----------



## OneB1t

are you sure that you have offset? (see 2D DMP0 voltage)

about voltageinfo there are different versions of this table (same as with powerplay)
some have offset some doesnt


----------



## EMYHC

i suppose of yes,if i modify all DPM voltage table in hawaii bios reader the card modify the voltage in different mode as i input...is a problem of offset rom,i'm right?in practice my card ignore the voltage modification...


----------



## gupsterg

@mus1mus@kizwan@DDSZ@OneB1t

I present *VDDC / VDDCI or VDDCR limit or Vmax* in VoltageObjectInfo







.



Even though above is how I discovered VMAX register it is made up of 1st half byte as loop 1 (GPU) and 2nd half byte as loop 2 (VDDCI).



Spoiler: Quotes



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> He somehow forced a really low voltage. He stated there was "extra protection" and it was limited to 1.36875V with but after droop (I guess) its no where close for me either.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Once we figure out how to remove your voltage restriction I will enjoy killing my card put the timings to good use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really, I forget exactly but don't think I could even pass 1.26v or something with your highest offset Bios.
> 
> Do we have any reports of dead cards yet from voltages and stuff? Wondering how close I got with my 1.44v tests.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hands aren't even remotely stable enough to be poking the card with a multimeter either.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The voltage limit I´ve set is absolute, meaning it will be effective regardless if either VID request, offset request or combination of both of them is used.
> 
> Set the voltage offset to ±0mV and you can set the VID to 1.368V, or you can set the offset to +100mV and use 1.268V VID.
> Even with the lowest leaking GPU specimen produced (default voltage 1.2875V) you can use 81.25mV offset, and that´s just the worst case of scenario. On most cards you are able to use over 100mV offset with the limit present.
> 
> Good luck in reversing the limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It´s well doable, however the next time AMD might add a password protection on the VRM controller and after that the voltage cannot be adjusted with any software. Burnt cards (which in most cases are sent to RMA...) cost AMD money which they cannot afford.


*Yes* is doable







.



As we can't get IR3567B datasheet with detailed info, here is Vmax table from IR3565B datasheet.



As shown by info in first screenie and testing I did, the values for Vmax differ in IR3567B to IR3565B. I thought I set approx 1.260V limit but with LLC ON (ie no VDROOP) a DPM 7 manual voltage of 1.256V was being capped at 1.242V in MSI AB. Where as with a 1.368V limit it would = 1.258V.

Here is table of what hex / dec value corresponds with what VMAX value.


----------



## EMYHC

so is the system to break the stock voltage limit...the tables are small,can i have a large image of this?Thankssss!!


----------



## gupsterg

@emyhc

Please accept my sincere apologies.

This mod I will not be documenting more than what I have done in above post.

Anyone who understands it can help you, that is their choice and this is mine.

The reason why is, it's card destroying ability with this mod.


----------



## EMYHC

No problem,thanks Gupsterg!!


----------



## OneB1t

switching frequency is more interesting mod


----------



## gupsterg

You find this 22 00 A0 00 23 00 A0 00 not only in MLU







.


----------



## OneB1t

Code:



Code:


"Yes, you can disable LLC by sending commands to IR3567B. LLC can be disabled by resetting bit 7 of register 38. To avoid calculations, you may use AND I2C command (/ai) instead of WRITE I2C (/wi) to reset some bit of some register. OR I2C (/oi) command can be used to set it back if needed.

The following commands disable bit 7 of register 38:

/ai4,30,38,7f

It can be set back with:

/oi4,30,38,80

so now we know which i2c address controls LLC who is active enough to find it in voltageinfo?


----------



## gupsterg

You still don't get it








.


----------



## OneB1t

??


----------



## gupsterg

You find it if it's being programmed by VoltageObjectInfo.

So if VoltageObjectInfo doesn't have it you won't find it.

So I think you will know how to make it happen now?


----------



## gupsterg

From same thread you got the info you quoted:-
Quote:


> To set +100mV offset:
> MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,10
> 
> To restore original voltage:
> MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,0


Find 8D in this :-

Code:



Code:


74 00 03 01 01 03 12 00 08 96 60 00 00 00 00 00
6D 00 DF 00 FF 00 01 07 0C 00 0A 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 04 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00
24 00 00 04 00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 1E 05
00 00 10 00 46 05 00 80 00 00 DC 05 00 80 10 00
0E 06 06 03 22 00 0C 96 A6 00 00 00 00 00 D4 00
A2 00 D5 00 A2 00 D6 00 A2 00 D7 00 A2 00 D3 00
40 00 FF 00

Here is ROM that is from, inc tables list.

UEFI.zip 101k .zip file


----------



## OneB1t

because you dont understand that its not 8D you are looking for








and its pretty easy to see which offset it writes just take i2c dump before and after


----------



## gupsterg

You still don't get it







.

When Voltageobjectinfo don't have 8D in it IR3567B memory feature from factory is in use aka MTP.

This is Vapor-X 290X STD VoltageObjectInfo :-

Code:



Code:


74 00 03 01 01 03 12 00 08 96 60 00 00 00 00 00
6D 00 DF 00 FF 00 01 07 0C 00 0A 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 04 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00
24 00 00 04 00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 1E 05
00 00 10 00 46 05 00 80 00 00 DC 05 00 80 10 00
0E 06 06 03 22 00 0C 96 A6 00 00 00 00 00 D4 00
A2 00 D5 00 A2 00 D6 00 A2 00 D7 00 A2 00 D3 00
40 00 FF 00

This is why this occurred on Sapphire forum:-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I did a ROM for a member on Sapphire forum via PM as you can't give a bios via public side of forum. He had a Vapor-X 290X STD like mine, his issue was black screen at stock clocks. I asked him for i2cdump (did not have as much info as now to know what to look for in it) and his stock ROM.
> 
> His stock ROM the same as mine ie no VDDC only offset in VoltageObjectInfo but he had +25mV as offset in i2cdump (0x8D 04h). As you know my same ROM gives me +31.25mV (0x8D 05h). SO this means due to lack of programming in VoltageObjectInfo it's taking it from IR3567B memory feature(MTP) IMO.


I gave him 1st Vapor-X 290X OC ROM, why because it has 8D in VoltageObjectInfo :-

Code:



Code:


78 00 03 01 01 03 16 00 08 96 60 00 00 00 00 00
6D 00 DF 00 8D 00 04 00 FF 00 01 07 0C 00 0A 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 04 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 02 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00
00 00 1E 05 00 00 10 00 46 05 00 80 00 00 DC 05
00 80 10 00 0E 06 06 03 22 00 0C 96 A6 00 00 00
00 00 D4 00 A2 00 D5 00 A2 00 D6 00 A2 00 D7 00
A2 00 D3 00 40 00 FF 00

And I made data for register 8D 05h in ROM instead of 4h as show above, now what is that similar process to?
Quote:


> To set +100mV offset:
> MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,10
> 
> To restore original voltage:
> MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,0


Now do you understand how to make LLC in firmware instead of using:-

Code:



Code:


The following commands disable bit 7 of register 38:

/ai4,30,38,7f

It can be set back with:

/oi4,30,38,80


----------



## OneB1t

??








yes i know that there is nothing like 8D in bios BUT you setting value 0x10 (thats 16*6.25 so 100mv) to offset 0x8D
and because you know what there was before you did this you can search that value in BIOS table

so

1. take i2c dump
2. find value on offset 0x38
3. search for that value in voltageinfo
4. if you lucky you fill find same value and thats your LLC setting

problem is that as LLC is single bit in byte so there maybe isnt such value to search for


----------



## gupsterg

Do you not see 8D in Vapor-X 290 OC VoltageObjectinfo I just posted? do you not see 04 that can be made into 10 or 05 or whatever you like?


----------



## OneB1t

0x8D is offset into i2c registers i dont know what you are talking about..


----------



## gupsterg

When I/you use MSI AB to add GPU core voltage offset it sets IR3567B via a i2c register, what do you think the VoltageObjectInfo with 8d 00 04 00 is doing?


----------



## OneB1t

then search in PT1 where we know that LLC is enabled


----------



## gupsterg

You don't need to search for it mate







, you already posted it







.


----------



## OneB1t

??? i can set it by afterburner but how i achieve same thing from bios... also there should be few different settings for LLC



0x7f = 0111 1111 binary AND to disable (after this results is always) 0xxx xxxx
0x80 = 1000 0000 binary SET to enable


----------



## The Stilt

The advanced LLC control is not available through I2C, only through PMBUS. Meaning it is not possible to implement with bios. The LLC is either completely on or completely off, if controlled through I2C.


----------



## gupsterg

@OneB1t

Unwinder has only given disable setting as poster asked about that and the rest The Stilt has explained.

To achieve it by firmware I have given you example of GPU Core Voltage offset, emulate it and use info that Unwinder gave.


----------



## OneB1t

ok then switch to VRM switching frequency







nothing interesting to be found about LLC
i found that there is register for each phase and value can reach 200-2000 so 6 same values in i2c/bios dump should be way to find this

anyway if you take i2c dump and voltageinfo its easy to see how each i2c value is written
Quote:


> 00000000: 0103 5e00 0896 6000 0000 0000 ..^...`.....
> 00000010: 6300 6000 6400 c000 3300 7c00 3400 7900 c.`.d...3.|.4.y.
> 00000020: 3200 fc00 3100 0700 1400 2a00 2400 2b00 2...1.....*.$.+.
> 00000030: 6100 0200 6200 4e00 e400 0000 3d00 6600 a...b.N.....=.f.
> 00000040: e400 0100 2900 2100 2b00 2d00 5800 2a00 ....).!.+.-.X.*.
> 00000050: 5a00 a800 5d00 2500 1500 ff00 1600 4000 Z...].%[email protected]
> 00000060: ff00 0107 0c00 0a00 0000 0000 0000 0407 ................
> 00000070: 0c00 0e00 0000 0000 0000 0200 2400 0004 ............$...
> 00000080: 0000 0080 1000 0000 0000 1e05 0000 1000 ................
> 00000090: 4605 0080 0000 dc05 0080 1000 0e06 0603 F...............
> 000000a0: 2200 0c96 a600 0000 0000 d400 a200 d500 "...............
> 000000b0: a200 d600 a200 d700 a200 d300 4000 ff00 [email protected]
> 
> 2B 23 1E 01 16 22 9C 64 4F 73 11 66 66 44 FF FF
> A2 22 80 10 2A FF 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 60 60 2B 1E FF 80 06 21 94 2D 37 93 14 23
> 77 07 FC 7C 79 05 05 1D 81 A0 60 00 00 66 00 00
> A8 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 14 00 40 80 60 A0 FF
> FF 00 30 88 44 88 44 12 2A 02 A8 00 50 25 00 3C
> 3C 02 4E 60 C0 9C 24 88 80 00 00 00 00 FF 06 FF
> FF 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 15 00 00
> 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 88 01 C2 44 00 00 1F
> 00 05 43 5A 58 04 30 70 5E 9A 7D 80 05 02 2C 2D
> 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 08 55 80 9D 9F 00 00 0A
> 05 00 00 00 00 00 23 A3 00 00 72 75 A5 15 00 00
> 00 00 00 7C A3 00 02 80 00 00 00 06 01 44 00 00
> 00 00 AD 50 0C 00 10 00 3F 00 00 00 23 C0 F0 00
> 00 00 00 10 01 03 01 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 00 00 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00


for example 00000010: 6300 6000 can be found in 0x63 i2c

top half of voltageinfo are values to write into i2c registers

edit: image


if you compare normal bios with PT1 you can see which values are protection because all PT1 values are set to FF
0x33 = 0xff
0x34 = 0xff
0x3d = 0xff

what these could be? is it switching frequency?
0xd4
0xd5
0xd6
0xd7


----------



## gupsterg

Indeed







, below quote from post 1381.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3 way i2cdump vs voltageobjectinfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> I have not marked every hex corresponding with i2cdump on right for XFX 390 ROM, but I/you can see them.


Then values 33 34 3D , below quote post 1400.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Been looking at PT1 vs PT3, 1st difference between 2 ROMs is FirmwareInfo data table which The Stilt stated earlier in thread when I was querying found MVDDC ref there he said:-
> Links to parsed FirmwareInfo via AtomDis (be aware this may not be correctly done):- PT1 PT3
> 
> Next difference VoltageObjectInfo:-


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> what these could be? is it switching frequency?
> 0xd4
> 0xd5
> 0xd6
> 0xd7


Dunno, look forward to your investigation







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> also now it seems like you spending time on useless mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to mess with hawaii bios then search for VRM game mode (LLC) or vrm switching frequency (there should be 6 (or 6+1) values for that for each phase)
> here is datasheet and i2c address but i think that bios also sets this value on card initialization
> PT1 bios have it setted
> http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/ir3565b.pdf
> 
> or search for way to mess with card recognition (so changing device ID, unlock CU, etc by hacking command tables)


In reply to your post 1229, gamer mode is unsupported by bios.


----------



## OneB1t

we could prolly make it supported again by including 0x38 offset into voltageinfo


----------



## gupsterg

It needs words instead of bytes IIRC.


----------



## OneB1t

mystery about magic 0xFEA00208:
this register is good for asking card about different runtime values
for example you can ask for core frequency by writing c0500148 DWORD into 0xFEA00208
result of this question ends in 0xFEA0020C (reg[0083] in bios assembly)
reason why this register is used for getting data is that direct physical memory access can cause image corruption

also some news about CU unlock / DP unlock

0028: 4a256f2206 TEST reg[226f] [...X] <- 06 // address of hardware lock
002d: 493e00 JUMP_NotEqual 003e
0030: 010500c2000000e0 MOVE reg[c200] [XXXX] <- e0000000 // no idea :-( maybe HW/SW lock selector
0038: 5c257022f904 MASK reg[2270] [...X] & f9 | 04 // address of software lock

why its testing again 06 and not 01 or 05? i have no idea
i also know that this part replaces TV1OutputControl in 390X/290X/W9100 bioses
im thinking about hardwriting into 226f with value F8000001 and see what happen but need more info before i decide its a good idea to do such thing..
instruction itself is 01056f22010000F8 question is where to add this instruction as i dont want to increase bios lenght... maybe use some bios with TV1OutputControl and add this instruction into this table?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> i dont want to increase bios lenght..


I'm sorry I don't understand why increasing bios length is an issue, may you state why you think / know it's an issue?


----------



## mus1mus

@gupsterg

I am looking at fusing the Voltage Table from the PT into my rom. Any tips on where the start of the table can be found?


----------



## gupsterg

Hi ya amigo!









Do you have tables list for PT ROMs? if not Link:- PT1 Link:- PT3

The table you want :-

Example:-

Code:



Code:


0020:   b2a0  Len 00c4  Rev 03:01  (VoltageObjectInfo/VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo)

Offset location for VoltageObjectInfo/VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo table is b2a0 , length is C4 .

Then you need tables list of ROM your going to modify, do you have that?

Is ROM to be modified UEFI or NON UEFI?


----------



## fat4l

guys, why is this bios not displaying properly ?

It is from sapphire, uefi oc bios for 295X2. 295X2 normally comes with legacy bios.

sapphire_r9_295x2_oc_uefi.zip 187k .zip file


I also have uefi non-oc bios, but this one is displaying correctly.

sapphire_r9_295x2_uefi.zip 187k .zip file


Any ideas ? Is the OC one broken ?


----------



## gupsterg

Howdy fat4l







,

Just the member I was thinking of today to contact







, would you like to test 390 MC timings with your modded ROM?

v2.0 of 390 MC mod has defo yielded gain for Fyzzz and I saw one last night in quick test and planning on doing some more testing today







.

When you mean ROM not display correctly you mean in hawaiireader?


----------



## OneB1t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm sorry I don't understand why increasing bios length is an issue, may you state why you think / know it's an issue?


because when i increase this table lenght then i need to fix all bios offsets


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> because when i increase this table lenght then i need to fix all bios offsets


You can insert it at the end of rom, without moving other tables, no?


----------



## gupsterg

@OneB1t

Perhaps heading *How to edit ROM for data/command table length changes* in OP will help.

That section will be updated with new tablecalculator by the end of weekend. @kizwan kindly updated @Lard original one so it does F0 length of values where as old did only EE plus it does a output file of new pointers to data / command tables to be copied into ROM.


----------



## OneB1t

not going this way updating all tables offset is messy and complicated there are more tables then atomdis normally see
i will just reuse TV1OutputControl which is better way


----------



## EMYHC

Anyone have try to flash PT3 bios on r9 390x?if recognize 8 gb memory size,the bios is the same of 390x or is incompatible?
i'm really curious about this...








In practice i search a Pt3 bios for r9 390x with memory mod 8 gb if i'm right,anyone have some idea?


----------



## OneB1t

just mod your 390X bios to behave same way as PT3








so swap voltageinfo tables (or just modify few checks) and increase TDP limits in powerplay


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> guys, why is this bios not displaying properly ?
> 
> It is from sapphire, uefi oc bios for 295X2. 295X2 normally comes with legacy bios.
> 
> sapphire_r9_295x2_oc_uefi.zip 187k .zip file
> 
> 
> I also have uefi non-oc bios, but this one is displaying correctly.
> 
> sapphire_r9_295x2_uefi.zip 187k .zip file
> 
> 
> Any ideas ? Is the OC one broken ?


AtomDis can read the file without any problem. The UEFI ones are not broken.


----------



## OneB1t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> You can insert it at the end of rom, without moving other tables, no?


this could be only done to tables which have CTB_DS bytes (junk)
(increasing table lenght without moving all offsets)


----------



## EMYHC

Yes,but what i doing for reply the no-limit voltage option present in Pt3 bios?is the question of my life in this moment


----------



## OneB1t

use whole voltageinfo table from PT3 bios


----------



## mus1mus

No limit eh?

Kill the card in no time.


----------



## OneB1t

some just want to see world burn


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Howdy fat4l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> Just the member I was thinking of today to contact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , would you like to test 390 MC timings with your modded ROM?
> 
> v2.0 of 390 MC mod has defo yielded gain for Fyzzz and I saw one last night in quick test and planning on doing some more testing today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> When you mean ROM not display correctly you mean in hawaiireader?


Yep hawaii reader doesnt read it properly. Look:



Regarding MC mod, will it work for my card? Whats the performance boost? Is it .....higher oc boost or ?
I'm selling my card so don't want to brick it







so not sure if I want to play with it..


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> because when i increase this table lenght then i need to fix all bios offsets
> 
> 
> 
> You can insert it at the end of rom, without moving other tables, no?
Click to expand...

That is doable I think. Move the table near the end of the ROM, before offset 10000h in the 00's padding area & fill the original location of the table with 00's or FF's padding. Then just need to update the pointer to the table in question.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> not going this way updating all tables offset is messy and complicated there are more tables then atomdis normally see
> i will just reuse TV1OutputControl which is better way


When you select F0 length of hex values including A6 00 00 01 you are getting all tables







, the image below was just one example. But I spent good amount of time reordering AtomDis tables for many differing ROMs by hand and adding the "unknown" table to list and making sure every table is in that selection.



Then when @Lard created the table calculator it was so quick and simple to modify ROM for data / command table length.

Biggest thanks goes to @DDSZ for originally pointing out this section to me & Lard.


----------



## mus1mus

success.










Nolimitmod









No need for a PT1.









Stock. Note of the ROM Branding. Sapphire! Yay



+250


Over 1.4V


----------



## OneB1t

you are crazy bastard


----------



## EMYHC

WOW,if i post you my bios,can you mod this for me?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> you are crazy bastard


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> WOW,if i post you my bios,can you mod this for me?


Let's try eet.


----------



## EMYHC

HISr9390x.zip 100k .zip file


Thak you very much mus1mus,you are the One!!!


----------



## gupsterg

@mus1mus








, can't wait to see your benches







.

@fat4l

Result from testing by @fyzzz , PT1 stock ram timings & 290 MC timings Vs PT1 stock ram timings & 390 MC timings.

My result was not as big gain, 1100/1525 3 way compare Link:- Stock RAM & MC Timings Vs Stock MC + Tightened RAM Vs 390 MC + Tightened RAM

Then second compare 1100/1625 Link:- Stock MC + Tightened RAM Vs 390 MC + Tightened RAM

So I'm gaining 100 points, this is consistently, done about 6 runs.

Will be testing RB OpenCL plus see if it's improved RAM stability for OC.

Breaking something you ask? I don't think so as all it is is timings, not voltage.


----------



## mus1mus

BAD FILE


----------



## OneB1t

what you found as best timings for 1325mhz - hynix?


----------



## The Stilt

These bioses are "nolimit" what exactly?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> These bioses are "nolimit" what exactly?


no 1.36ish limit.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , can't wait to see your benches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @fat4l
> 
> Result from testing by @Fyzzz , PT1 stock ram timings & 290 MC timings Vs PT1 stock ram timings & 390 MC timings.
> 
> My result was not as big gain, 1100/1525 3 way compare Link:- Stock RAM & MC Timings Vs Stock MC + Tightened RAM Vs 390 MC + Tightened RAM
> 
> Then second compare 1100/1625 Link:- Stock MC + Tightened RAM Vs 390 MC + Tightened RAM
> 
> So I'm gaining 100 points, this is consistently, done about 6 runs.
> 
> Will be testing RB OpenCL plus see if it's improved RAM stability for OC.
> 
> Breaking something you ask? I don't think so as all it is is timings, not voltage.


Aha nice








well I will try them out.
I wasnt following recently so....where can I get them from ? BFR mem(I know u remember







)


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> what you found as best timings for 1325mhz - hynix?


Stilts timings in my case, further boosted by 390 MC Timings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Aha nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well I will try them out.
> I wasnt following recently so....where can I get them from ? BFR mem(I know u remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Not published yet, behind the scenes testing







.

I have VRAM_Info for BFR with 390 MC timings already created (as did it for Fyzzz).

I will mod your stock ROM to have or attach what you use currently for modding. If you attach modded ROM you use you will only have to do RAM timings per strap how you like.

@subscribers

I plan to create VRAM_Info per IC then add to post 1 with guide on modding to your ROM for usage.


----------



## OneB1t

what about some github repository for bios rom mod save?


----------



## gupsterg

Sorry never used that, so no experience







.

They are gonna be small files with instructions in post 1 how to add to a ROM.


----------



## OneB1t

its easy use repository
files will stay there and more people can access them

(download git for windows and see some tutorial)


----------



## gupsterg

Finally managed to find time to suss and label HWiNFO 290X sensors correctly. I'm glad I did MEM FREQ. DPM 1 & 2 to 1250MHz when several months back Berkeley posted his testing on how it effected VDDC spiking @ desktop.

My results for RAM VRM (in/out) Amps/Watts:-

Code:



Code:


Idle    IIN 0.094A IOUT 1.250A  PIN 1.109W  POUT 1.047W

800MHz  IIN 1.422A IOUT 15.000A PIN 16.656W POUT 13.875W

1000MHz IIN 1.781A IOUT 18.000A PIN 20.813W POUT 16.656W

1250MHz IIN 1.797A IOUT 18.000A PIN 21.000W POUT 16.875W

1525MHz IIN 3.250A IOUT 29.000A PIN 37.563W POUT 29.250W

1625MHz IIN 3.422A IOUT 30.750A PIN 39.688W POUT 30.750W

Screen shots


Spoiler: Idle









Spoiler: 800MHz









Spoiler: 1000MHz









Spoiler: 1250MHz









Spoiler: 1525MHz









Spoiler: 1625MHz







Just







at how much of rise there is on in/out A & W when at 1525MHz vs 1250MHz, for that 20% extra clock:-

Code:



Code:


80% increase in IIN
61% increase in IOUT
78% increase in PIN
73% increase in POUT


----------



## kizwan

*390 ROM with Stilt's & 290 Vapor-X AFR memory timings (first two) vs. 390 ROM with 290 VRAM_Info table (stock memory timings)*

I'll put Stilt's & 290 Vapor-X AFR memory timings later.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7379518/fs/7380017/fs/7380936


----------



## gupsterg

I'm now confused, due to thinking you have Elpida.

You have Hynix AFR? if so you want my table which is AFR with tightened timing + 390 MCT?


----------



## jdorje

Higher memory speed may take a lot more power but it still scales way better (delta_fps/watt) than raising core.


----------



## OneB1t

you sure? is there any scaling test for memory only? as from my test memory frequency does not really matter (1-3% max) but maybe im hitting controller errors


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm now confused, due to thinking you have Elpida.
> 
> You have Hynix AFR? if so you want my table which is AFR with tightened timing + 390 MCT?


I have both Elpida & Hynix cards. I usually test BIOS mod on the Elpida card but now testing the Hynix card. The Hynix card even with DPM 0 to 7 set with referenced 290 VIDs, still having problem with black screen crash when lightly loaded. So hopefully with 290 VRAM_Info table, it will be fixed since the card don't have this problem with 290 ROM.

Right now I'm going to test this 390 modded ROM with 290 VRAM_info table. See whether it improved stability or not. BTW, do you know why 390 ROM give lower EVV VIDs for DPM 1 to 7 comparing to 290 ROM? Can we change how it is calculated?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> HISr9390x.zip 100k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thak you very much mus1mus,you are the One!!!


Please report back. I have seen blackscreens on mine and another user reported the same.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm now confused, due to thinking you have Elpida.
> 
> You have Hynix AFR? if so you want my table which is AFR with tightened timing + 390 MCT?
> 
> 
> 
> I have both Elpida & Hynix cards. I usually test BIOS mod on the Elpida card but now testing the Hynix card. The Hynix card even with DPM 0 to 7 set with referenced 290 VIDs, still having problem with black screen crash when lightly loaded. So hopefully with 290 VRAM_Info table, it will be fixed since the card don't have this problem with 290 ROM.
> 
> Right now I'm going to test this 390 modded ROM with 290 VRAM_info table. See whether it improved stability or not. BTW, do you know why 390 ROM give lower EVV VIDs for DPM 1 to 7 comparing to 290 ROM? Can we change how it is calculated?
Click to expand...

I'm having black screens crash with my 390 with 290 VRAM_Info modded ROM (DPM0 to 6 follow the VIDs I got using stock ROM). Just now upped the VIDs. Since my Elpida card got higher voltages for DPM1 to 6, I use these voltages. Let see if I get black screen crash again.


----------



## gupsterg

@subscribers

Post 1 updated for memory density edit on say 390/X VRAM_Info to make better compatibility on 290/X.

@kizwan

No idea why 390/X give lower VID for EVV







.

I get black screen if push memory too far but yet to find time to see if VDDCI improve it or if it is lack of VDDC. I wish I could adjust MVDDC. Perhaps it's just "silicon lottery" that I can't go higher, do you get better RAM freq with stock 290 ROM?

1100/1525 in my 24/7 use modded ROM is rock solid. Prior to testing 390 MC timings it seems my 24/7 use modded ROM is allowing higher RAM than stock did. My stock allowed only ~1620. Any higher I got instant blackscreen when applied via MSI AB, I think why 24/7 use modded ROM is allowing higher is as MEM Clock 2 & MEM Freq. DPM 1 & 2 is 1250MHz. So when at desktop and GPU freq does shoot up momentarily it only use 1250MHz thus lack of VDDC is not causing blackscreen. When card does go to 1620+ on modded ROM it's using higher GPU DPMs thus higher VDDC stabilize it







.

Perhaps how EVV uses LeakageID (ASIC Quality) to set VID there is something in ROM which differs from 290/X







.


Spoiler: What Stilt said about Grenada aka 390



Quote:


> There is no physical difference between project 215-08520xx ("Hawaii") and 215-08800xx ("Grenada") ASICs.
> 
> The only difference between the full variants (i.e. 44 CUs and 64 ROPs) is binning and fuse configuration.
> 
> 215-0852000 - Hawaii XT (67B0h DID, MA-RID 0h, MI-RID 0h)
> 215-0852022 - Hawaii XT(L) (67B9h DID, MA-RID 0h, MI-RID 0h)
> 215-0880004 - Grenada XT (67B0h DID, MA-RID 8h, MI-RID 0h)
> 
> The XT(L) bin is the highest quality of Hawaii family ASICs.
> The dies are binned for lowest possible leakage characteristics in order to reduce the power consumption and dissipated heat. It is only used in 295X2 cards.
> 
> "Grenada XT" has the highest leakage characteristics of Hawaii family.
> Higher leakage makes it possible reach higher clocks without violating the design electrical characteristics of the die, in terms of voltage. The down sides in using high leakage ASICs are the higher temperatures through the board and higher power consumption (due temperatures and lower VRM efficiency).
> 
> Any performance difference between "Hawaii" and "Grenada" cards is caused by the display driver. AMD changed the fused configuration in a way the driver can tell the difference between "the old" Hawaii and "the new" Grenada cards. They both obviously share the DeviceID but "Grenada" cards have their revision number bumped to 8h (instead of 0h on Hawaii). The revision number is configured by the fuse configuration during manufacturing and cannot be altered by the bios on retail cards.
> 
> If you are testing differences between "Hawaii" and "Grenada" bioses, note that "Grenada" bioses have higher clocks thru the different performance states than "Hawaii" bioses. This means that if at some point the card reaches it´s power limit and starts to shuffle through the different performance states, the "Grenada" cards might appear to be faster than "Hawaii" simply because of the higher clocks. If you are testing the differences between the two bioses, make sure you have the power limit set to the maximum setting (+50%) on both of them.
> 
> ps. Internally "Grenada" has been called as "Hawaii Refresh".
> 
> If you know how much there actually is difference in previous "refreshes" by AMD, then it is futile to argue if "Grenada" is the same ASIC or not


Quote from (link).



Will start a compare 290/X vs 390/X ROM.

Previously when I've done "deep" comparing process on other ROMs it can be slow process, for varying reasons. IIRC last time I checked command tables are the same between 290/X & 390/X (only compared via hex editor).

I've never flashed a 390/X ROM due to the custom PCB nature of my card. Only ROMs I've ever used besides stock Vapor-X STD/OC (+mods) is The Stilt's MLU ROMs. I may now put my VoltageObjectInfo in 390/X ROM to make it compatible with my cards VRM design.

Besides seeing how EVV is set per DPM vs stock 290/X ROM it may get me answer regarding if it's a hardware or ROM difference that allows some 390/X to stop fans on idle/low loads. My card has what Sapphire term Intelligent Fan Control (IFC), via a switch you can enable outer 2 fans to stop at idle/low loads. Perhaps my card is not really the ideal candidate for testing 390/X ROMs







.

Was viewing updated Hynix Part number PDF.


Spoiler: Edited AFR Vs AJR slide







What do you guys make of that? 1.5V is shown on product page for AJR. So perhaps as MVDDC is 1.5V on 390/X (also 290X) it's helping that IC generally reach higher speeds?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Stilts timings in my case, further boosted by 390 MC Timings.
> Not published yet, behind the scenes testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have VRAM_Info for BFR with 390 MC timings already created (as did it for Fyzzz).
> 
> I will mod your stock ROM to have or attach what you use currently for modding. If you attach modded ROM you use you will only have to do RAM timings per strap how you like.
> 
> @subscribers
> 
> I plan to create VRAM_Info per IC then add to post 1 with guide on modding to your ROM for usage.


Ahaaa








Can I have them as well ?









The bios I'm using now is:

Mod11-usedone.zip 199k .zip file

I'm using stock 1500 strap timings for up to 1750 MHz. Running at 1700MHz atm.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries will be sorted ASAP







.


----------



## mus1mus

Do we have access to MDDC though?


----------



## gupsterg

So far no via SW, hard mod yes.

Matrix / Lightning have extra controller chip (so I've read), MSI AB will show it in system info (don't know what it will say there as chip for those cards).



Now you see how IR3567B is listed for VDDCI, it must control some element of MVDDC







, anyone one know enough about PCB to categorically say it's not going through IR3567B? (excluding The Stilt







as he's said before ref design not allow MVDDC).

*** edit ***

Just asked in 290X Lightning owners club to see if a member can give same screenie. If something handy in there, I''ll ask for i2cdump or AiDA64 dump, which may reveal something.


----------



## gupsterg

Anyone think MVDDC be in VoltageObjectInfo?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Looking at text on @buildzoid Fury volt mod :-
Quote:


> The HBM and Vcore are controlled by the IR 3567B the AUX and 0.95V voltage are controlled by other controllers which I can't find because none of part numbers for the ICs that could be voltage controllers return anything.


Perhaps as VDDC / VDDCI done on hawaii by IR3567B other controller do MVDDC or it is fixed voltage?









I did look at hawaii volt mod but found no text to gain info







, perhaps @buildzoid can confirm how hard MVDDC mod on 290X done so know if MVDDC is via IR3567B.


----------



## The Stilt

Memory voltage is controlled by the NCP5230 controller. http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/NCP5230-D.PDF


----------



## gupsterg

Ahhh ... +rep









So it's this in Shammy's doc ...


----------



## The Stilt

Yes. On MSI Lightning the VDDC and VDDCI are taken care by the IR3567 (doubled 6+2 phase) and the MVDDC by IR3570 (three phases). The IR3567 will respond at 0x32 and IR3570 at 0x34 addresses on Lightning (in Afterburner).


----------



## gupsterg

+Rep







, will defo cross MVDDC search off the list now as you've fully explained what you posted linked here.


----------



## OneB1t

there is this voltage controler detected for GPU

GPU1-B06-D53: uPI uP6266

[ ATI I2C Device GPU #1 / B06-D53 ]

0000 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
0010 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
0020 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
0030 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
0040 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
0050 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
0060 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
0070 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
0080 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 96 FF FF FF FF ................
0090 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
00A0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
00B0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
00C0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
00D0 12 01 00 40 A2 A2 A2 A2 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF [email protected]
00E0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
00F0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................

i also think that i found where A2 A2 A2 A2 from voltageinfo goes

000000b0: a600 0000 0000 d400 a200 d500 a200 d600 ................
000000c0: a200 d700 a200 d300 4000 ff00 [email protected]


----------



## gupsterg

+rep







, interesting find @OneB1t







.


----------



## OneB1t

i can find this info about this controller
Quote:


> uP6266 voltage regulator
> Voltage control : independent 3D voltage control (*)
> Voltage monitoring : target voltage monitoring
> Voltage limit : 1350mV
> Voltage step : 5mV - linear
> 
> VID encoding scheme for uP6266 is linear, voltage is adjusted in 5mV steps starting from 600mV. So 4 VIDs stored in your UP6266 lookup are:
> 
> register D4 : 46h = 70 * 5 + 600 = 950mV
> register D5 : 52h = 82 * 5 + 600 = 1010mV
> register D6 : 68h = 104 * 5 + 600 = 1120mV
> register D7 : 77h = 119 * 5 + 600 = 1195mV


so if my calculations for our card is correct then

D4: A2 = 162 * 5 + 600 = 1410mV
D5: A2 = 162 * 5 + 600 = 2220mV
D6: A2 = 162 * 5 + 600 = 3030mV
D7: A2 = 162 * 5 + 600 = 3840mV


----------



## gupsterg

Good info share, +rep







, I'm also googling to the max now!







.


Spoiler: Did another quick hex compare MLU vs XFX 390







The section :-

Code:



Code:


A6 00 00 00 00 00 D4 00 A2 00 D5 00 A2 00 D6 00 A2 00 D7 00 A2 00 D3 00 40 00 FF 00

is the same between them.

Difference between them is only black boxed hex values in what I think is VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo.

*** edit ***

Not finding datasheet at present







, found thread that you got info from.


----------



## OneB1t

this is better source for info
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=399542


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers







.

I know I'm getting excited but I have this horrible feeling, do you think it's something to do with fan power circuit?


----------



## OneB1t

nope fan have 12V + pwm control
this is more like some 3.3V rail


----------



## gupsterg

Ahhh , indeed







, +rep







.

Let the excitement continue







.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> VID encoding scheme for uP6266 is linear, voltage is adjusted in 5mV steps starting from 600mV. So 4 VIDs stored in your UP6266 lookup are:
> 
> register D4 : 46h = 70 * 5 + 600 = 950mV
> register D5 : 52h = 82 * 5 + 600 = 1010mV
> register D6 : 68h = 104 * 5 + 600 = 1120mV
> register D7 : 77h = 119 * 5 + 600 = 1195mV


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> i can find this info about this controller
> so if my calculations for our card is correct then
> 
> D4: A2 = 162 * 5 + 600 = 1410mV
> D5: A2 = 162 * 5 + 600 = 2220mV
> D6: A2 = 162 * 5 + 600 = 3030mV
> D7: A2 = 162 * 5 + 600 = 3840mV


No







, they are this IMO







.

register D4: A2h = 162 * 5 + 600 = 1410mV
register D5: A2h = 162 * 5 + 600 = 1410mV
register D6: A2h = 162 * 5 + 600 = 1410mV
register D7: A2h = 162 * 5 + 600 = 1410mV

Perhaps DC 05 = 05 DC = 1500 = 1.500v is MVDDC voltage protection.


----------



## OneB1t

yes im dumb







its as you say and this is different states

also check PT1/PT3 roms which set FF to this registers


----------



## gupsterg

Will check PT1/PT3







, also have you seen ROM in post 1 here, gonna view perhaps tonight








.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> yes im dumb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its as you say


No way man are you dumb







, without you this venture from beginning was not possible







.

It was you who sorted me out with AtomDis on Guru3D







.

*** edit ***

Data from MSI 290X Lightning owner posted here.


----------



## kizwan

@gupsterg, Do you have full colored mapping for PowerPlay table? I can't find one at 1st post except one that only show half. I'm still having black screen crashed when lightly loaded on the Hynix card (390 ROM with 290 VRAM_Info table), e.g. when browsing, watching video, etc. Need to try up the VIDs little bit. I don't think this caused by the mod because it also happened with 390 ROM with stock/390 VRAM_Info table. It also happened with both RAM density; 53h & 43h.


----------



## gupsterg

Sorry have no suggestions to help







.

Attached is my Stock AFR VRAM_Info + CMAP, also AFR 390 MC Mod v2.0 (stock RAM timings) + CMAP. There is also an image that may help with those files and AtomDis output of stock VRAM_Info (NOTE: Only partially supported).

AFR_390MC_MOD_v2.0.zip 1122k .zip file


HTH.

Today did 7hrs straight [email protected] with my V6V32MEM.ROM (1100/1575) this has 3 state VDDCI / 390 MC / RAM Tightened.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Even under no load (desktop use) been all good.

I asked previously just my own info, do you get blackscreen using your factory ROM modified to same GPU/RAM clocks and VIDs per DPM?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sorry have no suggestions to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Attached is my Stock AFR VRAM_Info + CMAP, also AFR 390 MC Mod v2.0 (stock RAM timings) + CMAP. There is also an image that may help with those files and AtomDis output of stock VRAM_Info (NOTE: Only partially supported).
> 
> AFR_390MC_MOD_v2.0.zip 1122k .zip file
> 
> 
> HTH.
> 
> Today did 7hrs straight [email protected] with my V6V32MEM.ROM (1100/1575) this has 3 state VDDCI / 390 MC / RAM Tightened.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even under no load (desktop use) been all good.
> 
> I asked previously just my own info, do you get blackscreen using your factory ROM modified to same GPU/RAM clocks and VIDs per DPM?


How about map for powerplay? For VRAM_Info, I know it like at the back of my hand now honestly.









I can run infinite loop of Heaven or hours of GTA V @1150/1500. My card only crashed when lightly loaded, e.g. internet browsing, reading, watching video, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> @gupsterg, *Do you have full colored mapping for PowerPlay table?* I can't find one at 1st post except one that only show half. I'm still having black screen crashed when lightly loaded on the Hynix card (390 ROM with 290 VRAM_Info table), e.g. when browsing, watching video, etc. Need to try up the VIDs little bit. I don't think this caused by the mod because it also happened with 390 ROM with stock/390 VRAM_Info table. It also happened with both RAM density; 53h & 43h.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> How about map for powerplay?


This image is before knowing about directory tree in powerplay, not had time to update.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Ref the info in the VDDCI ROM for directory tree, etc and apply to your ROM in conjunction with above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> For VRAM_Info, I know it like at the back of my hand now honestly.


LOL, know that feeling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I can run infinite loop of Heaven or hours of GTA V @1150/1500. My card only crashed when lightly loaded, e.g. internet browsing, reading, watching video, etc.


Do you have MEMCLK 2 lower freq. than highest one? and DPM 1 & 2 matched to MEMCLK 2?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Like I said in stock ROM if I apply ~1620+ blackscreen at desktop instantly, due to that mod at desktop use I won't see RAM go to 1525MHz; unless a high enough load is created = VDDC will be high = no blackscreen for me.

Also match GPU 2 to GPU Freq. DPM 2.

Berkeley post may help.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> How about map for powerplay?
> 
> 
> 
> This image is before knowing about directory tree in powerplay, not had time to update.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ref the info in the VDDCI ROM for directory tree, etc and apply to your ROM in conjunction with above.
Click to expand...

Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I can run infinite loop of Heaven or hours of GTA V @1150/1500. My card only crashed when lightly loaded, e.g. internet browsing, reading, watching video, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have MEMCLK 2 lower freq. than highest one? and DPM 1 & 2 matched to MEMCLK 2?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said in stock ROM if I apply ~1620+ blackscreen at desktop instantly, due to that mod at desktop use I won't see RAM go to 1525MHz; unless a high enough load is created = VDDC will be high = no blackscreen for me.
> 
> Also match GPU 2 to GPU Freq. DPM 2.
> 
> Berkeley post may help.
Click to expand...

No for both questions. The order of the GPUCLK & MEMCLK are not always the same for all ROMs though. For fun I did re-arranged the GPUCLK & MEMCLK to the same order in your screenshot. The result was boot clock will be 1000/1300 & both 2D/3D clock will stuck at 300/150 always. On the other hand, I think this may be a good trick to prevent the memory from boosting to max clock when running multiple monitor.

I also don't think GPU 2 should have same value as GPU Freq. DPM 2 because my stock referenced ROM doesn't follow this rule though. Sorry I checked back the stock referenced ROM & this is true but stock ROM only have one high memory clock.

This is screenshot of my modded ROM based on.


----------



## gupsterg

May have an answer regarding why 390 ROM = lower VID for EVV.

Check out table named ASIC_ProfilingInfo/ASIC_VDDCI_Info







.
Quote:


> The order of the GPUCLK & MEMCLK are not always the same for all ROMs


Indeed









Code:



Code:


03 09 58 92 01 94 05 02 02 10 00 FC 1B 01 48 E8 01 20 10 00 30 75 00 98 3A 00 00 01 00

Above is my factory ROMS ClockInfo section from PowerPlay. After each state the 3 trailing bytes denote state order AFAIK. Hawaiireader I don't think reads those.

03 = No. of states , identifiers 02 10 00 , 20 10 00 , 00 01 00 .


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> May have an answer regarding why 390 ROM = lower VID for EVV.
> 
> Check out table named ASIC_ProfilingInfo/ASIC_VDDCI_Info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The order of the GPUCLK & MEMCLK are not always the same for all ROMs
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 03 09 58 92 01 94 05 02 02 10 00 FC 1B 01 48 E8 01 20 10 00 30 75 00 98 3A 00 00 01 00
> 
> Above is my factory ROMS ClockInfo section from PowerPlay. After each state the 3 trailing bytes denote state order AFAIK. Hawaiireader I don't think reads those.
> 
> 03 = No. of states , identifiers 02 10 00 , 20 10 00 , 00 01 00 .
Click to expand...

Code:



Code:


03           = No. of states
09              = ??
58 92 01        = 1030MHz core clock
94 05 02        = 1325MHz memory clock
02 10 00        = identifier
FC 1B 01        = 727MHz core clock
48 E8 01        = 1250MHz memory clock
20 10 00        = identifier
30 75 00        = 300MHz core clock
98 3A 00        = 150MHz memory clock
00 01 00        = identifier

Correct? The identifiers determined which boot, idle & 3d clocks?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 03           = No. of states
> 09              = ??
> 58 92 01        = 1030MHz core clock
> 94 05 02        = 1325MHz memory clock
> 02 10 00        = identifier
> FC 1B 01        = 727MHz core clock
> 48 E8 01        = 1250MHz memory clock
> 20 10 00        = identifier
> 30 75 00        = 300MHz core clock
> 98 3A 00        = 150MHz memory clock
> 00 01 00        = identifier
> 
> Correct?


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The identifiers determined which boot, idle & 3d clocks?


AFAIK, The Stilt posted about the identifiers several pages back (around when he stated VDDCI state mod/ I question why MLU have 4 states ClockInfo).


----------



## OneB1t

i dont think that you can achieve something by adding third state but thats just my opinion (except instability







)


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The identifiers determined which boot, idle & 3d clocks?
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, The Stilt posted about the identifiers several pages back (around when he stated VDDCI state mod/ I question why MLU have 4 states ClockInfo).
Click to expand...

My modded ROM have 4 states too.

Code:



Code:


04 09 0C 11 01 48 E8 01 02 10 00 30 75 00 98 3A 00 00 01 00 A0 86 01 D0 FB 01 02 10 00 38 2B 01 F0 49 02 20 10 00

04              = No. of states
09              = ??
0C 11 01        = 699MHz core clock
48 E8 01        = 1250MHz memory clock
02 10 00        = identifier
30 75 00        = 300MHz core clock
98 3A 00        = 150MHz memory clock
00 01 00        = identifier
A0 86 01        = 1000MHz core clock
D0 FB 01        = 1300MHz memory clock
02 10 00        = identifier
38 2B 01        = 766MHz core clock
F0 49 02        = 1500MHz memory clock
20 10 00        = identifier

Boot & 3d clocks have identical identifier. What is the 4th state for? 766 & 1500 are not listed in any DPM states when I checked the stock XFX390DD ROM which my modded ROM based on.


----------



## gupsterg

I have no idea on 4th state purpose. IIRC Stilt said it had no purpose.

Perhaps it's new revision of powerplay thing. MLU is latest 290/X ROM. For example the fan table revision in powerplay is 07.

The latest Sapphire Vapor-X ROM (don't use as temp logo on card go weird) I have from Sapphire Support uses 07 fan table plus PowerPlay is bigger than older ROMs. Some of the empty bits on that ROM allow enabling(ie pointers) to new sections within PowerPlay if being used (again Stilt posted few pages back).


----------



## OneB1t

some progress on vrm switching frequency? it is probably just 1 byte as there is no place with 6(5) same values

there is interesting datasheet for ir3565 http://www.irf.com/technical-info/appnotes/an-1208.pdf
there are some parts which can be same for our ir3567b


----------



## gupsterg

I can see MSI 290X Lightning have uP6266.

LightningInfo.zip 2746k .zip file


I don't 







.

V6V32MEM.zip 111k .zip file


q1) I've been also viewing MSI 290X Lightning PCB images and yet to identify it, I can't even find an image of UP6266 on web, you found one?

q2) I'm guessing your cards i2cdump have it as the info you posted earlier in thread is from your card? if so what card do you have?

q3) what do you think function is of uP6266? I'm thinking can't be MVDDC because PT1/PT3 as Shammy only highlight in post:-
Quote:


> ok, dont need to do Vcore/VDDCI ocp mods, just flash this bios


----------



## The Stilt

"uP6266" is present on all Hawaii cards, regardless if they have adjustable MVDDC or not. It is a tiny sink / source DAC in SOT23-8 package. It is located next to the through-hole inductor in the front of the card (close to the fan header). PCB location U502B. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/R9_290X/images/front_full.jpg


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Could someone please take a look at my 290x bios and mod it?? Its a horrible clocker so i need all the performance i can get.

Vapor-X290x-8gb-UEFI 97k .zip file


Thanks.


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

Thanks, + rep







, still can't see it on my PCB







or i2cdump.

If you right click images below, open in new tab, they are full res 5000 x 2368




@fat4l

Here you go amigo! see if you benefit from 390 MC timings







.

ARESIII_390MC.zip 202k .zip file


RAM strap timings are stock, so you'll have to do your own modding, rest of ROM is as you supplied.


----------



## MihaStar

@OneB1t, @gupsterg, I'm back as I promised with good news









*1.* I finally found the source of advanced power efficiency demonstrated by Stilt's MLU and mining BIOSes. Yes, it's the *lowered frequency*! The Stilt refused to disclose the details when I asked him, but I knew there's no other way...

So, how it works (my card is MBA reference):
-when the card power's up, the VRM controller reads the frequency value from the MTP, and it's initial frequency is set to *500kHz*.
-then, in a couple of seconds the value changes - it seems the Video BIOS finishes loading and executing and it overrides the 500kHz value with *480kHz* (any any stock BIOS) or *290kHz* (mining/MLU).
-after that, the frequency *can't be changed any further*, it only slightly deviates under load (it seems to me because of the input +12V rail voltage drop under load, my PSU in the lab is weak, and I couldn't test with a tough one).

Please note that even at reboot, the VRM frequency is not overridden anymore, it's like a Write-Once register at first power-up!!! D*mn ATIWinflash, I tested the reference BIOS with 290kHz and couldn't understand why there's no difference to MLU while it must be...









So, *playing with the frequency (or maybe other VRM settings), don't forget to power-cycle the card after every BIOS change!!!*

When I spoken about the losses in the VRM last time, I missed the inductor ferrite loss due to high current ripple at high frequency (it applies to very high-current VRMs and inductors and rarely else), and particular this loss seems to be reduced greatly with lower VRM frequency.

_Thinking about lowering the VRM frequency as a way to save power, I can't say it's bad, maybe we get 2 side-effects:
a) higher voltage ripple on VDDC under load,
b) higher requirement to the bulk capacity (silver alu-polymer caps in line) to prevent VDDC drop under significant load-step (undershoot) or VDDC overvoltage at load-release (overshoot).
I'll try to make some estimations and maybe release them later..._

*2.* I've observed to effect of VRM phase shut-down. When there's no driver loaded, the VRM uses all it's 5 phases, and inly in Windows, when the driver is loaded, I could see how the card moves from 5ph-mode to 1ph-mode.
It seems to me the Dynamic Phase Control (DPC) feature seems to be turned off in MTP (see p.41 of 3565 datasheet), while the card uses only Power Saving States (see p.40), with only 1ph or 5ph options available through the driver request, while the intermediate power states could be *really* useful with light load (up to 50-60A) like browsing, video playback, and even light 3D.

_As for me, from the hardware point of view, the VRM is designed well, and it could use all the available functions. But the software side is awful - when the desktop is totally static, I see 1ph active, but you just move the mouse - all the 5ph begin to work... What the h*ll! There's no load to the GPU, but the power state has already changed!! And vice versa, when everything is silent, you wait...wait...wait, until the card switches to 1ph. It seems to me there's a common problem with floating clocks and the power state changes, and in fact AMD is not interested in any tuning/improvement because the largest part of default users doesn't need anything but FPS in games..._

*3.* I've observed the ZeroCore power feature (or how is it called??), when you set the display turn off timer to 1 min for example, and after a minute the display goes off, the card turns off the VRMs, completely stops the fan and the green LED on card bottom side turns on, indicating the card is off now. This feature works both with MLU and stock, and it's really cool









*4.* Finally I would like to mention one more thing regarding the idle efficiency. When 290X card appeared in my desktop (Core i7-4790K), I noticed it switches the PCIe link from x1 Gen1 in idle to x16 Gen3 under load (clearly seen in GPU-Z).

I used Catalyst 14.12 and everything was fine until I moved to Catalyst 15.7. Since that time the lowest idle state became x16 (!!) Gen1. I opened a topic in AMD support but they didn't understand me and said "it's okay, nothing to worry about"









I tried to reproduce the problem during lab experiments, but I couldn't see x1 Gen1 mode with any drivers (including 14.12).
I have a specific MB here, mini-itx ZOTAC with GF9300 chipset, and maybe it doesn't support switching to x1 Gen1...
So please, guys, try to check the PCIe link params with old (14.12 or earlier) and new drivers and report back








It's very interesting, it's my fault or AMD S/W engineers had broken something in PCIe link management since 15.7...









It's all for the moment, maybe I find something new and report it here again


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> The Stilt refused to disclose the details when I asked him, but I knew there's no other way...


Why are you lying?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The lower fSW indeed improves the efficiency and the temperatures of the VRM


It sounds like you think I owe you something. If I throw a bone to someone, I don´t care to know how it tastes like.


----------



## gupsterg

@MihaStar

+ rep and many thanks for returning and reporting back







. May I ask would you be able to share the 3565 datasheet?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You find this 22 00 A0 00 23 00 A0 00 not only in MLU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


SO we must now solve IMO

register 22: A0h = 160 ?????? = ~290kHz
register 23: A0h = 160 ?????? = ~290kHz


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @fat4l
> 
> Here you go amigo! see if you benefit from 390 MC timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> ARESIII_390MC.zip 202k .zip file
> 
> 
> RAM strap timings are stock, so you'll have to do your own modding, rest of ROM is as you supplied.


Thanks !








So basically this improves "memory controller" right ? Nothing to do with ram timings right ?

edit://
I see...There no additional bios support for other types of mems right? and mem straps go up to 2125MHz.
While before I was using 01, as for second supported ram, now I will use 00, right ?


----------



## OneB1t

problem is that frequency is probably nonlinear (based on ir3565b datasheet)

also hawaii cards are inefiicient as hell even on 2D load card is still clocking up and down
when you use dual monitor setup card stay in 3D memory clocks

crimson drivers can fix this by setting 300/150 global profile BUT it does not work when you use 2 programs at once...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Thanks !


No worries.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> So basically this improves "memory controller" right ?


We'll be using 390/X timings because The Stilt explained:-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> To get around the MEMCLK barrier in Grenada, AMD has latched some of the memory controller related timings (through bios). So for higher than 1375MHz use 390 memory block with corrected memory density and corrected timings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Nothing to do with ram timings right ?


No, those are stock Hynix BFR, you need to mod as you like. Be great to see:-

a) what freq you reach with bios as supplied.

b) what freq you reach once you mod timings in straps.

I didn't gain any stability to reach a higher frequency (yet) but have gained slight consistent performance boost.

My FS comapre (1100/1525): Factory ROM Vs Tightened RAM timings Vs Tightened RAM timings + 390 MC timings


----------



## OneB1t

here is ir3565b datasheet http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/ir3565b.pdf
its not really as detailed as it can be but better than nothing

using memory block from 390 is interesting for me as my card have problems with memory controller errors on higher clocks if i use low vcore voltage


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> here is ir3565b datasheet http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/ir3565b.pdf
> its not really as detailed as it can be but better than nothing


I made mistake when reading Mihastar's post, I thought he had IR3567B datasheet with 3565 pages but what he wrote was:-
Quote:


> see p.41 of 3565 datasheet


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> using memory block from 390 is interesting for me as my card have problems with memory controller errors on higher clocks if i use low vcore voltage


IIRC you stated you have Hynix? if so I posted copy of AFR for Kizwan & fat4l rom have BFR.

BTW what card do you have? why can't I see up6266 in i2cdump or image of my PCB


----------



## OneB1t

i have gigabyte 290X reference with gelid icy vision and vrm plate from reference cooler







+ hynix AFR


----------



## gupsterg

@OneB1t

OK, cheers for info







, do you see up6266 on my pcb images?

Hynix AFR & BFR VRAM_Info with 390 MC Timings (stock RAM strap timings).

Hynix_VRAM_Info_390MC.zip 2k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> edit://
> I see...There no additional bios support for other types of mems right? and mem straps go up to 2125MHz.
> While before I was using 01, as for second supported ram, now I will use 00, right ?


Yes, only BFR







.

Yes, 12 straps like 390/X







. As 290/X straps finish 1750 I just copied those timings into 2000 2125.

Yes, 00 instead of 01







.

Enjoy







.


----------



## fat4l

@gupsterg ok lets do it


----------



## fyzzz

I'm going back to my 290. I need to make a new 24/7 bios.


----------



## gupsterg

@fat4l

Great







.

@Anyone

Throw me a bone ... please ... someone ...







...

Just marked PCB images for ref 290X, DCUII 290X, MSI Gaming 290X, MSI Lightning 290X for up6266 (marked U502B on PCB).

But I'm failing to see it on Vapor-X 290 (marketed 6 phase) & 290X (marketed 10 phase)







.

@b0uncyfr0

OK, here to help







.

When you mean bad clocker your card, what you getting as overclocks via say TriXXX or MSI AB?


----------



## fat4l

Ok....soooo...first impressions...
1750 throwing artifacts even with stock timings.
1700 is ok but the score has lowered by about 100 points. This is with stock timings.
1760 more artifacts.
I'm gonna try lower straps, starting with 1625 now. I also have to compare the timings to my stock ares BFR timings.

Before, with my stock MC, I could run 1750 with 1500 strap timings with no artifacts.


----------



## OneB1t

try to compare your memory table with 390 memory table to see which part is responsible for memory controller settings


----------



## fat4l

ok next update. 1625mhz is about the same as 1700(in terms of performance), but with no artifacts. I will mod the timings now.


----------



## fyzzz

I have done some testing
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7401113/fs/7371894/fs/7371791


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I have done some testing
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7401113/fs/7371894/fs/7371791


Nice. I cant get my 1700+ timings to work
Anyway, I compared the timings and they are the same for my stock bfr vs 390 bfr.

Hmmm...any ideas why on this new MC stuff my mems are not stable @1700+ ?


----------



## OneB1t

prolly lower memory controller timings
thats why we need to investigate what is memory controller settings in memory table

its not just about memory timings itself but there are also some settings for memory controller


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> prolly lower memory controller timings
> thats why we need to investigate what is memory controller settings in memory table
> 
> its not just about memory timings itself but there are also some settings for memory controller


Yeah but I thought 390 MC timings will allow higher clocks not lower


----------



## OneB1t

that depends on what your card manufacturer used in first place








also MCU bioses are not really good overclocking bios as there is high vdrop because of lower VRM frequency
(but positive about this is that card VRM stay cooler and card efficiency is increased)


----------



## gupsterg

@fat4l

+ rep for above info share, thanks







.

I would think this is down to varying "quality" of MC, again just "silicon lottery".

I gain performance, no clock gain AFAIK.

Fyzzz was my first participant (+rep







), he's seen performance gains, dunno about stability. He's even done crazy bench 1320/1800







.

You are seeing 1625MHz 390 MC + Stock BFR Timings = 1700MHz 290 MC + Stock BFR Timings, so clear performance gain. And from my recent testing lower freq = lower power consumption(link to post), so there is efficiency via this mod in a way.

@OneB1t

My experience of 390 MC mod and how I went about it.

v0.0 circa Oct 2015 (link to posts)

I copied complete 390/X VRAM_Info (Hynix AJR) into my ROM. Added stock Hynix AFR timings and only adjusted supported memory size (80h to 40h) (not aware of density at the time). This basically was unstable at even RAM frequencies that stock factory ROM would attain, so I never checked performance. As Stilt shed no further info when I asked in linked post/thread, I abandoned project.

v1.0 circa 5 days ago (link to post)

Here I only copied what I thought is 390 MC timings into my stock AFR VRAM_Info. I saw no performance gain or stability gain.

v2.0 circa 3 days ago (no link as conducted off forum)

Here I modified 390/X VRAM_Info (Hynix AJR).

a) 80h to 40h for RAM size.
b) 53h to 43h RAM density.
c) added AFR stock timings.
d) changed RAM IC ID ie text length 0B.

This I've seen consistent small performance gain, I don't think yet gained further stability, but there is no instability gaming (4hrs) or [email protected] (16hrs+) (1100/1525 or 1100/1575).


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @fat4l
> 
> You are seeing 1625MHz 390 MC + Stock BFR Timings = 1700MHz 290 MC + Stock BFR Timings, so clear performance gain. And from my recent testing lower freq = lower power consumption(link to post), so there is efficiency via this mod in a way.
> .


Let me correct you








1625MHz 390 MC + Stock BFR Timings = 1700MHz 290 MC + *1500 strap BFR Timings*









Going to mod the timings now...


----------



## OneB1t

yep quality of memory controller is silicon lottery again
mine is poor as my entire card :-/

if i use +100mV in afterburner my card ends somewhere about 1100mhz


----------



## gupsterg

@fat4l

So basically 1625MHz stock BFR timings & 390 MC would be bigger gain than 1700MHz stock BFR timings & 290 MC







.


----------



## OneB1t

we could see that 390X is always little faster than 290X and this difference came from MC timings / RAM timings


----------



## gupsterg

Yeah I think so.

I was beating MSI Gaming 390X (1100/1525) with my same clocked 24/7 modded ROM (tightened RAM+290 MC) by 1-3% in limited testing I did, now I'd be clearly ahead IMO.

You may recall this thread on Guru3D, well I forgot to update it







.

When I use 390 driver path I lost points on 3dmark FS







at least 200-300, this was my modded 24/7 ROM with tightened RAM but 290 MC, I will try new 390 MC ROM as well







.


----------



## OneB1t

i think that driver path in last drivers are same








both using hawaii driver path


----------



## exiacruzalta

i've used the 390X bios on my 290 vapor x and as far as i know the intelligent fan control still works.. maybe it is independent from the bios?


----------



## OneB1t

it could be independent


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exiacruzalta*
> 
> i've used the 390X bios on my 290 vapor x and as far as i know the intelligent fan control still works.. maybe it is independent from the bios?


I think it is independent on our cards, as we use a switch to enable.

Your PCB even if custom more compatible with ref 290/390 ROM. You have 2 phase at front (normally 1) and 6 rear.



Marked in green is the IR3553, "Integrated driver, control MOSFET, synchronous MOSFET and Schottky diode"

I have 2 at front and 10 rear.



IFC on the 390/X goes even further than our cards (can't see switch on PCB), ours only stop outer 2, IFC on 390/X is doing all 3 independently.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziggystardust*
> 
> No there's no dead fan. All three fans work independently on stock fan curve in that new Intelligent Fan Control thing of Sapphire. Fans kick in just when they need to. But the confusing part is; if vrm2 is the memory side mosfet, then there's a problem with the cooling design, because when vrm2 temp rises and reaches the threshold, only rightmost fan kicks in, not the leftmost one. Leftmost one kicks in when the gpu temp reaches 60C (which takes some time) and the middle fan follows it if the overall temp tends to rise.
> 
> The design idea is not bad at heart, but if the vrm2 sensor is the memory side mosfet, this design struggles to keep it cool.


Again when quickly view the Sapphire 390/X ROM don't see a difference in PowerPlay.

MSI 390/X stop both fans at idle/low loads.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @OneB1t, @gupsterg, I'm back as I promised with good news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.* I finally found the source of advanced power efficiency demonstrated by Stilt's MLU and mining BIOSes. Yes, it's the *lowered frequency*! The Stilt refused to disclose the details when I asked him, but I knew there's no other way...
> 
> So, how it works (my card is MBA reference):
> -when the card power's up, the VRM controller reads the frequency value from the MTP, and it's initial frequency is set to *500kHz*.
> -then, in a couple of seconds the value changes - it seems the Video BIOS finishes loading and executing and it overrides the 500kHz value with *480kHz* (any any stock BIOS) or *290kHz* (mining/MLU).
> -after that, the frequency *can't be changed any further*, it only slightly deviates under load (it seems to me because of the input +12V rail voltage drop under load, my PSU in the lab is weak, and I couldn't test with a tough one).
> 
> Please note that even at reboot, the VRM frequency is not overridden anymore, it's like a Write-Once register at first power-up!!! D*mn ATIWinflash, I tested the reference BIOS with 290kHz and couldn't understand why there's no difference to MLU while it must be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, *playing with the frequency (or maybe other VRM settings), don't forget to power-cycle the card after every BIOS change!!!*
> 
> When I spoken about the losses in the VRM last time, I missed the inductor ferrite loss due to high current ripple at high frequency (it applies to very high-current VRMs and inductors and rarely else), and particular this loss seems to be reduced greatly with lower VRM frequency.
> 
> _Thinking about lowering the VRM frequency as a way to save power, I can't say it's bad, maybe we get 2 side-effects:
> a) higher voltage ripple on VDDC under load,
> b) higher requirement to the bulk capacity (silver alu-polymer caps in line) to prevent VDDC drop under significant load-step (undershoot) or VDDC overvoltage at load-release (overshoot).
> I'll try to make some estimations and maybe release them later..._
> 
> *2.* I've observed to effect of VRM phase shut-down. When there's no driver loaded, the VRM uses all it's 5 phases, and inly in Windows, when the driver is loaded, I could see how the card moves from 5ph-mode to 1ph-mode.
> It seems to me the Dynamic Phase Control (DPC) feature seems to be turned off in MTP (see p.41 of 3565 datasheet), while the card uses only Power Saving States (see p.40), with only 1ph or 5ph options available through the driver request, while the intermediate power states could be *really* useful with light load (up to 50-60A) like browsing, video playback, and even light 3D.
> 
> _As for me, from the hardware point of view, the VRM is designed well, and it could use all the available functions. But the software side is awful - when the desktop is totally static, I see 1ph active, but you just move the mouse - all the 5ph begin to work... What the h*ll! There's no load to the GPU, but the power state has already changed!! And vice versa, when everything is silent, you wait...wait...wait, until the card switches to 1ph. It seems to me there's a common problem with floating clocks and the power state changes, and in fact AMD is not interested in any tuning/improvement because the largest part of default users doesn't need anything but FPS in games..._
> 
> *3.* I've observed the ZeroCore power feature (or how is it called??), when you set the display turn off timer to 1 min for example, and after a minute the display goes off, the card turns off the VRMs, completely stops the fan and the green LED on card bottom side turns on, indicating the card is off now. This feature works both with MLU and stock, and it's really cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4.* Finally I would like to mention one more thing regarding the idle efficiency. When 290X card appeared in my desktop (Core i7-4790K), I noticed it switches the PCIe link from x1 Gen1 in idle to x16 Gen3 under load (clearly seen in GPU-Z).
> 
> I used Catalyst 14.12 and everything was fine until I moved to Catalyst 15.7. Since that time the lowest idle state became x16 (!!) Gen1. I opened a topic in AMD support but they didn't understand me and said "it's okay, nothing to worry about"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to reproduce the problem during lab experiments, but I couldn't see x1 Gen1 mode with any drivers (including 14.12).
> I have a specific MB here, mini-itx ZOTAC with GF9300 chipset, and maybe it doesn't support switching to x1 Gen1...
> So please, guys, try to check the PCIe link params with old (14.12 or earlier) and new drivers and report back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very interesting, it's my fault or AMD S/W engineers had broken something in PCIe link management since 15.7...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all for the moment, maybe I find something new and report it here again


I have never seen PCIe link go down to x1 from x16 when idle with pre-Hawaii or Hawaii cards, as far as I can remember. GPU driver don't have control on this though. All it can do is request & whatever PCIe link the GPU end-up running at is all depends on the motherboard, either idle or load.


----------



## fat4l

ok,
1650MHz with 1375 timings + 390MC mod vs 1700MHz with 1500 timings + stock MC
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7402234/fs/7399383
will try 1250 timings now


----------



## exiacruzalta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I think it is independent on our cards, as we use a switch to enable.
> 
> Your PCB even if custom more compatible with ref 290/390 ROM. You have 1 phase at front and 6 rear.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 at front and 10 rear.
> 
> 
> 
> IFC on the 390/X goes even further than our cards (can't see switch on PCB), ours only stop outer 2, IFC on 390/X is doing all 3 independently.
> Again when quickly view the Sapphire 390/X ROM don't see a difference in PowerPlay.
> 
> MSI 390/X stop both fans at idle/low loads.


ok,that new to me







390 got it even better but i love my 290 still
gone through 1100mhz 1700mhz unscathed, sadly core not so much









and one more thing, when i used hawaii bios editor my bios powerplay table shows r9 390/390x? the version is 015.048.000.020


----------



## fat4l

1250 timings no go....
1550Mhz and I see artifacts..

Soooo this mod gave me 1% more performance


----------



## exiacruzalta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> 1250 timings no go....
> 1550Mhz and I see artifacts..
> 
> Soooo this mod gave me 1% more performance


i want that clock please lol


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exiacruzalta*
> 
> one more thing, when i used hawaii bios editor my bios powerplay table shows r9 390/390x? the version is 015.048.000.020


Where PowerPlay length is longer Oneb1t has classed it as 390/X, I get the same for a updated Vapor-X 290X rom from Sapphire Support as well (v15.045.000.015.000000 compile date 06/02/15 (mm/dd/yy)).


----------



## exiacruzalta

ah ok, i thought i got the wrong one lol

@gupsterg
about the 390 mc timing is it the last part after the ram strap?


----------



## gupsterg

@fat4l

Many thanks for testing 390 MC mod







.

@exiacruzalta

Linked post have info.

I have made Hynix AFR & BFR VRAM_Info table for 4GB cards in this linked post.

You have tables list for your ROM? what type of RAM IC you have?


----------



## exiacruzalta

@gupsterg
thanks for the linked post

i dont have the table list and my 290 use BFR RAM IC


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @fat4l
> 
> Many thanks for testing 390 MC mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I thank you and no problemo









Do u think you will be able to do some more tweaks to these cards ? What is your goal atm ?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exiacruzalta*
> 
> @gupsterg
> thanks for the linked post
> 
> i dont have the table list and my 290 use BFR RAM IC


Attach dumped bios to post as zip, I will do for you







, make it easier to find tables, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I thank you and no problemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do u think you will be able to do some more tweaks to these cards ? What is your goal atm ?


More tweaks you ask? dunno







.

Goal you ask? dunno







.

But will defo keep you posted







.


----------



## DDSZ

5495 > 5626 Graphics Score on my Elpida uber-clocker


----------



## exiacruzalta

H4.zip 98k .zip file


here is the bios zip, thanks for the help @gupsterg


----------



## OneB1t

next mods are
1. adding vrm switching frequency into hawaiibiosreader
2. adding OVP/max voltage/max temp etc READ-ONLY into hawaiibiosreader
3. testrun for DP64/CU unlock bios hack
4. add MC timings into hawaiibiosreader


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exiacruzalta*
> 
> H4.zip 98k .zip file
> 
> 
> here is the bios zip, thanks for the help @gupsterg


I will do tables in few minutes







.

I'll also do 390 MC timings mod into your ROM, as I have to do a screen video for post 1 so others can do it as well







.


----------



## exiacruzalta

ok, thanks again @gupsterg







REP+ for your hard work!


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> When you mean bad clocker your card, what you getting as overclocks via say TriXXX or MSI AB?


From what ive noticed, the core doesn't like to go above 1100. Even with +100 core i still get artifacting. This is without touching the memory. Currently trying +75 with 1070.

Also thanks!


----------



## grygas

Can someone upload sapphire r9 390 4 gb bios hynix


----------



## fyzzz

1300/1770, Ran completely fine, only 1 small artifact, 1376-1500 timings.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10555142


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exiacruzalta*
> 
> ok, thanks again @gupsterg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REP+ for your hard work!


No worries







, sorry for delay. Making / checking video, etc took more time than I thought.

FYI this was what was done to your ROM. (@subscribers will update post 1 tomorrow with this).




And here is original plus new ROMs inc tables, have fun







.

H4_390MC.zip 202k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0uncyfr0*
> 
> From what ive noticed, the core doesn't like to go above 1100. Even with +100 core i still get artifacting. This is without touching the memory. Currently trying +75 with 1070.
> 
> Also thanks!


I'll be honest ROM won't improve that situation IMO, sounds like an Asus DCUII 290X I used to have. It wouldn't be stable at even 1070/1345 with +75mV or 81mV. Where as a Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X would do 1100/1475 with +25mV. My Vapor-X 290X ~+44mV to do 1100/1525.

I will add some tweaks to your ROM in a moment and upload.

You will gain some performance from tighter RAM (clock for clock my card beat a 390X 1-3% with that mod). Then the 390 MC mod will give you another 1-3%, depends on MC quality/card. For example @fat4l testing shows 1625MHz with stock RAM timings + 390 MC timings = 1700MHz with 1500MHz strap timings + 290 MC timings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grygas*
> 
> Can someone upload sapphire r9 390 4 gb bios hynix


You want Hynix AFR or BFR?

@DDSZ

Nice to see you've done the mod







.

@fyzzz

Many thanks for your testing, you and others are mentioned in video credits


----------



## grygas

damn i dont know what that means propably just stock sapphire r9 390 moded to 4gb bios to work on my tri x oc 290


----------



## gupsterg

Very first post of this thread is a section near end with heading *Useful Links* download Memory Info tool and post a screenshot of it







.


----------



## grygas




----------



## exiacruzalta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , sorry for delay. Making / checking video, etc took more time than I thought.
> 
> FYI this was what was done to your ROM. (@subscribers will update post 1 tomorrow with this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is original plus new ROMs inc tables, have fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Wow, really appreciated @gupsterg and dont worry, this bios will be in great use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great video btw, I understand the process better now


----------



## gupsterg

@grygas

I downloaded Sapphire R9 390 Nitro ROM from TPU.

Mods done:-

- Stock Hynix AFR RAM strap timings
- 4GB RAM Size and density support
- 390 MC timings

R9390_Nitro_4GB_AFR.zip 1188k .zip file


@exiacruzalta

No worries







, you're welcome do report back on how it goes OC / stability wise







.


----------



## grygas

thanks m8


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, very 1st post heading HawaiiReader bios modification utility use that to modify clocks, etc.


----------



## OneB1t

if new table is shorter than old table then just paste shorter table into old longer and its done







(dont touch few bytes which will left from old table its fine)
you need to move all tables only if you increasing lenght


----------



## gupsterg

Agree that method can be used







.

Why I did what I did in video:-

a) I prefer to mod that way so there isn't empty bytes that someone may wonder if they can be used to enable something like we find in some tables.

b) was making video to show how Lard's table calculator is used.


----------



## fyzzz

390 bios vs PT1 bios, with same timings and clockspeed:
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7408916/fs/7401113


----------



## gupsterg

Spoiler: Fyzzz Results



390 bios vs PT1 bios, with same stock timings and upped clockspeeds (1200/1750):
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7371791/fs/7371894#

390 bios vs PT1 bios, with same timings upped clockspeeds (1200/1750):
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7408916/fs/7401113



Taking your results I'd say I see similar gains.

My Results over the course of modding ROM:-

Stock AMD 290X vs VX290X STD vs VX290X STD (1100/1525) vs VX290X STD RAM MOD (1100/1525) vs VX290X STD 390 MC + RAM MOD (1100/1525)

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6484784/fs/6484610/fs/6485151/fs/6468814/fs/7374909

Stock AMD 290X vs VX290X STD, the +3% GPU & +6% RAM clocks yield 2% increase in performance. I have not tested to see if 1030/1325 will be stable at lower voltage but the way my card is Sapphire have added +31.25mV over EVV voltage for DPM7 (1.24375V + offset for that GPU clock, see note at end).

Stock AMD vs VX290X STD (1100/1525), the +10% GPU & +22% RAM clocks yields ~8% increase in performance. Requires ~+43.75mV over EVV DPM7 to be stable (as this test done setting clocks via MSI AB it's 1.24375V + offset) .

Now the next set of results compared with VX290X STD (1100/1525) are at no cost of voltage increase, so technically a very efficient gain.

RAM MOD yields +3% over VX290X STD (1100/1525), more than the 2% gain Stock AMD 290X vs VX290X STD.

390X MC + RAM MOD yield ~5% over VX290X STD (1100/1525), way more than the 2% gain Stock AMD 290X vs VX290X STD.

Stock AMD 290X vs VX290X STD 390 MC + RAM MOD (1100/1525), the +10% GPU & +22% RAM clocks plus MC + RAM MOD yield ~12.5% performance gain in total.

*EVV Note:*

When GPU clock rise in a ROM over AMD stock, GPU VID lowers under EVV. This "phenomenon" does not occur if EVV is not used and manual VID set.

*** When we read EVV voltage via Stilts app or AIDA64 it does not take into account an voltage core offset present in ROM or IR3567B ***


Spoiler: My card Stock AMD clock DPM 7 EVV









Spoiler: My card at out of box GPU clock DPM 7 EVV









Spoiler: My card 1100 clock DPM 7 EVV







At stock AMD clocks my EVV VID for DPM7 is 1.25V (based on ASIC profiling done by ROM), my final ROM in 3dMark FS compare is at ~1.30V manual VID. So 4% increase in VID yielding 12.5% performance gain IMO.


----------



## fat4l

@gupsterg, when you were doing my mod, did u see if there's any difference between my ares 3 MC timings and normal 290X MC timings ?
I'm wondering if asus made som tweaks to super uber dabest Ares 3









What bout the frequency ? U remember my card has stock mc clock of 1350MHz instead of 1250Mhz(or something like that). Do u think this has any influence on my high stock mem clock capability ?


----------



## kizwan

I have been testing 290 MC in 390 ROM. This is the comparison.

*390 ROM with Stilt's & tighten 290 memory straps (first two)
vs.
390 ROM with 290 MC (stock memory straps)
vs.
390 ROM with 290 MC (FF F1 bench timings)
vs.
390 ROM with 290 MC (tighten memory straps with timings from 290X Vapor-X)*

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7379518/fs/7380017/fs/7380936/fs/7406566/fs/7409552

@gupsterg, Can you merge both Hynix AFR + Elpida BBBG in one table?


----------



## matty50racer

Thanks for the great tips @grupster and @OneB1t!!

I lost ~100 points in the graphics score moving to x99, I feel this would have been 16300+ graphics score with my 4770k at 5.0

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10564950

I also tested this with my daily 1200 1750 clocks and gained ~200 points with no other changes except the 390 memory block.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10564823


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> @gupsterg, when you were doing my mod, did u see if there's any difference between my ares 3 MC timings and normal 290X MC timings? I'm wondering if asus made som tweaks to super uber dabest Ares 3


No, as I can't tell where the MC timings are







.

In post 1331 I placed an image, left side my 290X AFR, right side 390X AJR.


Spoiler: Here it is







Now the top red section differs as part of that is a) table length b) revision c) pointers to sections after that are 4 empty bytes, then RAM IC setup start. Next blue & pink segments are identical, green section differs as they are RAM straps/timings. Aqua section differs at the end, also see the note that if there are 2 RAM ICs what happens there. Next the purple section is identical, its even identical in a VRAM_Info with 2 RAM ICs or even 3 like this ROM.

SO in my educated guess I thought 390 MC timings are in the aqua section, I copied that into my VRAM_Info table, this was what I called v1.0 390MC test. This didn't give a boost in performance or stability or cause instability.


Spoiler: SO then I did v2.0, in spoiler is info on that plus v0.0 test, etc



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> v0.0 circa Oct 2015 (link to posts)
> 
> I copied complete 390/X VRAM_Info (Hynix AJR) into my ROM. Added stock Hynix AFR timings and only adjusted supported memory size (80h to 40h) (not aware of density at the time). This basically was unstable at even RAM frequencies that stock factory ROM would attain, so I never checked performance. As Stilt shed no further info when I asked in linked post/thread, I abandoned project.
> 
> v1.0 circa 5 days ago (link to post)
> 
> Here I only copied what I thought is 390 MC timings into my stock AFR VRAM_Info. I saw no performance gain or stability gain.
> 
> v2.0 circa 3 days ago (no link as conducted off forum)
> 
> Here I modified 390/X VRAM_Info (Hynix AJR).
> 
> a) 80h to 40h for RAM size.
> b) 53h to 43h RAM density.
> c) added AFR stock timings.
> d) changed RAM IC ID ie text length 0B.
> 
> This I've seen consistent small performance gain, I don't think yet gained further stability, but there is no instability gaming (4hrs) or [email protected] (16hrs+) (1100/1525 or 1100/1575).






Due to the testing I did aka v0.0 vs v1.0 vs v2.0 MC Timings are either in the red section or red and aqua section.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> What bout the frequency ? U remember my card has stock mc clock of 1350MHz instead of 1250Mhz(or something like that). Do u think this has any influence on my high stock mem clock capability ?


No influence, originally I thought it set MC frequency. As when I compared stock ROMs with factory OC'd ROMs that frequency was matched to highest RAM freq. in a ROM. Even if it was out of sync in testing there was no drop or gain in performance, so that section in post 1 was written on basis to make like the "best practice" I was seeing in ROMs.

It was only when I was querying The Stilt about MLU PowerPlay, he revealed PowerPlay can have more states of VDDCI for RAM frequency. At that point I learned all the frequency did was be a link to what VDDCI to use. I did a mod of 2 & 3 states VDDCI and it failed, the Stilt then presented some pointers which I had to decrypt, this taught me about PowerPlay directory structure. OP post has been updated with new info, only got to add 2 or 3 state VDDCI/Frequency mod info there now (successfully done







) .

@kizwan

You can run Stilts timings at 1500MHz? I was getting artifacts at desktop after about 1440 ish IIRC.

I wouldn't know how yet, you see we could make the red section in image above to be appropriate for 2 or even 3 RAM IC support but the aqua section I wouldn't know how to tackle (haven't really spent much time on it, as generally been busy







).

@matty50racer

Cheers for share







.

BTW your ROM is showing as 8GB in 3dmark results, have you got a 8GB card or you didn't change supported RAM size and density on your mod of 390 MC?


----------



## Wire11

anyone that know to mod my bios becouse in 2d mode the core clock fluctuates a lot


----------



## gupsterg

@fat4l @kizwan

In short v2.0 390 MC mod is as The Stilt posted back in July 15 but I edit the IC identifier text to what IC timings are in table as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> To get around the MEMCLK barrier in Grenada, AMD has latched some of the memory controller related timings (through bios). So for higher than 1375MHz use 390 memory block with corrected memory density and corrected timings.


This has given the best performance boost out of all my attempts at 390 MC mod.


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @fat4l @kizwanbut I edit the IC identifier text


Any ideas on how to change Hynix to Elpida?








Just change that string, or..?


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Why are you lying?
> It sounds like you think I owe you something. If I throw a bone to someone, I don´t care to know how it tastes like.


I'm not lying. I asked twice, at first time directly, and even at the second time I was still expecting to receive some technical details, but not the hint that was quite obvious already...









I hope you understand me, I wasn't asking just for fun, and these values are not just numbers for me.

I've already posted the difference in power measurements by GPU-Z, but when I unveiled the frequency values, I can't understand why that difference is so significant.
Now I suspect that GPU-Z was a bit incorrect with readings, and I would like to use a more "hardware" way to estimate the power and voltages in different scenarios.

Btw, please, don't take it all so serious, as you are nearly the only person here who could be asked in complicated situations


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Any ideas on how to change Hynix to Elpida?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just change that string, or..?


No you need to add the timings as well







.
Quote:


> v2.0 circa 3 days ago (no link as conducted off forum)
> 
> Here I modified 390/X VRAM_Info (Hynix AJR).
> 
> a) 80h to 40h for RAM size.
> b) 53h to 43h RAM density.
> c) added AFR stock timings.
> d) changed RAM IC ID ie text length 0B.


SO step C you add Elpida timings, aka where the RAM straps are.

The 00 at end of string in your image you marked as green is part of yellow section.


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No you need to add the timings as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> SO step C you add Elpida timings, aka where the RAM straps are.


Already done that, running 1040/1525 fine with The Stilt's strap







But it's being recognised as Hynix, and I want to change it to Elpida.


----------



## gupsterg

OK, do step D .

Or as you said:-
Quote:


> change Hynix to Elpida


You can make that string whatever you like, in MLU Stilt adds his name.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kizwan
> 
> You can run Stilts timings at 1500MHz? I was getting artifacts at desktop after about 1440 ish IIRC.
> 
> I wouldn't know how yet, you see we could make the red section in image above to be appropriate for 2 or even 3 RAM IC support but the aqua section I wouldn't know how to tackle (haven't really spent much time on it, as generally been busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


I only set Stilt's timings to 1250 & 1375 memory straps. The rest I just tighten them, e.g. (regular AFR timings) 1375 timings in 1500 memory straps, 1500 timings in 1625 memory straps & so on.


----------



## DDSZ

I did all those steps, but its still detected as Hynix. Not that critical, but...


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I will add some tweaks to your ROM in a moment and upload.


Hows the mod going with my Vapor-X...Any issues?

Cheers.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> I did all those steps, but its still detected as Hynix. Not that critical, but...


Ahh, I see you want the ID bit ...

I think there is something in the section I bordered as blue.



You see in a ROM with 2 or more RAM IC that section grows (as well as aqua section + timings section).

In attached VRAM_Info.

3ramicvraminfo.zip 1k .zip file


Where you see 7d 01 in vram_info select length 017d inc those bytes, next after the bytes 46 FF FF 00 grab sections of 124 and you see something different between each. For each IC in a ROM there are 124 bytes each.

Link to latest structures from atombios.h, our AtomDis partially supports parsing so we need apply this manually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0uncyfr0*
> 
> Hows the mod going with my Vapor-X...Any issues?
> 
> Cheers.


Will do this evening, sorry been busy







.


----------



## OneB1t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> I did all those steps, but its still detected as Hynix. Not that critical, but...


thats because there is register which is causing this








0xFEA02A00 is physical memory location these utilities are reading to report which type of memory you have
500036a9 for hynix afr

thats reg[a80] in disassembly so that way you can find which part of memory info is used to write into this register

command_table 0000db52 #34 (VRAM_BlockDetectionByStrap):

0049: 661c SET_DATA_BLOCK 1c (VRAM_Info)
0085: 0164800a1c00 MOVE reg[0a80] [..X.] <- data[001c] [...X]


----------



## new boy

I want to play with this...

It seams quite daunting for someone whos never worked on editing a BIOS or even seen a hex before though lol.

Do you think someone whos pretty good at figuring something out could go from zero to editing VRAM timing straps in a day or two if they put their mind to it? Or is it a bit more involved than that?


----------



## gupsterg

@DDSZ

Found an Elpida only bios on TPU Gigabyte R9 290X WindForce OC.

Using what I saw when comparing AFR vs AJR , I've created what I think will be detected as Elpida with 390 MC (stock RAM timings).

BBBG_390MC.zip 1k .zip file


If you are willing to test, I'd be interested in results, cheers







.


----------



## matty50racer

Thanks for pointing that out, I thought I changed them but apparently I forgot. I'm going to change it but I wonder if anything would happen if left that way? I imagine it would try to use more than 4GB if given the chance and crash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @matty50racer
> 
> Cheers for share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> BTW your ROM is showing as 8GB in 3dmark results, have you got a 8GB card or you didn't change supported RAM size and density on your mod of 390 MC?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty50racer*
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out, I thought I changed them but apparently I forgot. I'm going to change it but I wonder if anything would happen if left that way? I imagine it would try to use more than 4GB if given the chance and crash.


No worries







.

When I modded 390 VRAM_Info into my bios on 1st attempt I changed supported RAM size only ie 80h to 40h

I did not change RAM density (ie 53h to 43h) .

Card was unstable for RAM clocks I could get with my 24/7 modded ROM.

SO back then in Oct 15 I scrapped 390 MC mod, its only now after having a 2nd & 3rd go at it I've got it right IMO.

Ref heading *How to edit supported memory size & density* in OP, that was updated a week or so ago







.

BTW great card you have







, it must be







?


----------



## matty50racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> When I modded 390 VRAM_Info into my bios on 1st attempt I changed supported RAM size only ie 80h to 40h
> 
> I did not change RAM density (ie 53h to 43h) .
> 
> Card was unstable for RAM clocks I could get with my 24/7 modded ROM.
> 
> SO back then in Oct 15 I scrapped 390 MC mod, its only now after having a 2nd & 3rd go at it I've got it right IMO.
> 
> Ref heading *How to edit supported memory size & density* in OP, that was updated a week or so ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> BTW great card you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it must be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Thanks! Haha the snorkel made me chuckle.

I am very happy with the card and block. It is a reference 290x from eBay I bought for $220 and the koolance block was $75. I had a pair of mediocre 290's during the mining craze but decided to sell them and try to get a good clocking 290x while they were cheap. Crossfire just seemed to add too much latency. I got lucky on the first try.









I just got done trying to mod my bios to have LLC enabled like the pt3 bios. I was able to get 1320 stable with it when I first bought the card but for some reason the drivers won't load in windows 10 using a PT bios. I was successful in getting it enabled, verified to work using GPUZ but as soon as the first test of firestrike loads it would crash the card. I only changed the 2 values that were different in the voltage object info table. Any ideas?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty50racer*
> 
> I only changed the 2 values that were different in the voltage object info table. Any ideas?


What I placed in post was all I was gonna document TBH







, but as you've picked up on it and implemented it







so for only that reason I will view your ROM & MOD.

Attach the original bios of your card and the one you mention as modded like PT3, I will view tomorrow







, currently viewing @b0uncyfr0 ROM







.


----------



## mus1mus

Hi gups,

I browsed through my previous messages with @fyzzz and found this my best rom for Elpida.

ASUSX1.zip 104k .zip file


It was the best rom I have used for my card. More than 15K GPU Score with Fire Strike without mods.

I believe the timings were good as they are.


----------



## gupsterg

Downed and will view tomorrow amigo!







.

Any chance you can mod the VRAM_Info BBBG 390 MC file in post 1590 into a ROM and test if in MemoryInfo it show as Elpida?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @DDSZ
> 
> Found an Elpida only bios on TPU Gigabyte R9 290X WindForce OC.
> 
> Using what I saw when comparing AFR vs AJR , I've created what I think will be detected as Elpida with 390 MC (stock RAM timings).
> 
> BBBG_390MC.zip 1k .zip file
> 
> 
> If you are willing to test, I'd be interested in results, cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Tried & it still show hynix.


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers







, how about v2.0







.

BBBG_390MC_v2.0.zip 1k .zip file


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Downed and will view tomorrow amigo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Any chance you can mod the VRAM_Info BBBG 390 MC file in post 1590 into a ROM and test if in MemoryInfo it show as Elpida?


I'd love to. But I have my hands full at the moment. I'm just jumping in and out of the threads for now.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries : ) , Kizwan is at it







.


----------



## matty50racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What I placed in post was all I was gonna document TBH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but as you've picked up on it and implemented it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so for only that reason I will view your ROM & MOD.
> 
> Attach the original bios of your card and the one you mention as modded like PT3, I will view tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , currently viewing @b0uncyfr0 ROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Matty290xRoms.zip 127k .zip file


Thanks for taking a look!









To be honest I didn't see your post about this, I just looked at the differences between the PT1 and PT3 and figured I would give it a shot. I attached 3 bios files and the atomdis for the roms if it helps you.

Hawaii NoMod is the untouched bios I am using.

Hawaii Mod is the rom I am using currently with the 390 memory block, 1250 timings, clock, voltage, and limits modded in HawaiiBiosReader. The clocks and voltage here are what I game at.

Hawaii LLC is the same rom as above with the 2 hex value changed for LLC and checksum fixed. Like I said before it boots and even shows LLC working during the GPUZ render test but black screen crashes the card as soon as the first test starts in Firestrike.


----------



## OneB1t

as you hitting OCP with LLC enabled


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , how about v2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> BBBG_390MC_v2.0.zip 1k .zip file


This one also show hynix.


----------



## matty50racer

That's what I thought at first, maybe I should try it again with lower voltage. I had it set at 1.3875 in that bios. I also tried 1.275v with 1200 clock but the results were the same.


----------



## OneB1t

LLC overvolts by ALOT







there is warning with PT1/PT3 bioses to not use it without water/ln2 cooling
also just testing that bios you posted and its interesting my card memory can do 1650mhz without issues on this bios if i add +100mV
issues starts over 1700mhz :-/

i also getting 64.47fps in firestrike first test (i just play this 1 test as its fast and show every increase) thats with 1100/1650 +50% powerlimit
which seems like alot


----------



## matty50racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> LLC overvolts by ALOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is warning with PT1/PT3 bioses to not use it without water/ln2 cooling
> also just testing that bios you posted and its interesting my card memory can do 1650mhz without issues on this bios if i add +100mV
> issues starts over 1700mhz :-/
> 
> i also getting 64.47fps in firestrike first test (i just play this 1 test as its fast and show every increase) thats with 1100/1650 +50% powerlimit
> which seems like alot


Which one did you try?


----------



## OneB1t

"hawaii Mod.rom"

but not tested with your values







as my card will not do 1200mhz on core even with 1.4V
was interested mainly with memory tweaks

also still think that VRM switching frequency mod will be better than LLC enabled
edit: second run was 65.04fps for first test thats alot for only 1100mhz core
edit2: this bios stabilise my memory overclock i can have 1650mhz even with default vcore (1.25V) which is not possible with MCU bioses or my normal gigabyte bios


----------



## matty50racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> "hawaii Mod.rom"
> 
> but not tested with your values
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as my card will not do 1200mhz on core even with 1.4V
> was interested mainly with memory tweaks
> 
> also still think that VRM switching frequency mod will be better than LLC enabled
> edit: second run was 65.04fps for first test thats alot for only 1100mhz core
> edit2: this bios stabilise my memory overclock i can have 1650mhz even with default vcore (1.25V) which is not possible with MCU bioses or my normal gigabyte bios


That's great! I didn't expect it to be substantially better than others you have done.

I want to crack the VRM switching frequency too, The MLU bios was great for efficiency but terrible for overclocking on my card, and i always thought the VRM mods he had done were the reason.


----------



## OneB1t

Yes lowered frequency is reason for reduced OC
As there is bigger vdrop

edit: so my 1050/1650 fire strike score


thats pretty decent if i compare with MSI Radeon R9 390X Gaming 8G OC 1100/1525


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> This one also show hynix.


Cheers.

Ref the screenshot I posted in earlier post, right window.

After hex values which denote table length & rev, there are 3 pointers.

40 00 point to 7D 01, that is a length. Including those bytes for a length 017D all the VRAM_Info tables have same hex values. So ID is not set by that section.

E9 02 point to 2A 00, that is a length. Including those bytes for length 2A all the VRAM_Info tables have same hex values. So ID is not set by that section.

84 05 point to 64 75 02 13 8A 9B EC FD. All VRAM_Info have same hex values. So that does not set ID.

So in 1st version of BBBG 390 MC testing I changed a part of section after 7D 01 len 017D and between 2A 00, no change in ID.

In 2nd version of BBBG 390 MC testing what was in 1st version plus hex values after 2A 00 len 2A and between 64 75 02 13 8A 9B EC FD were changed, no change in ID.

As we clearly know which section is RAM timings & straps that can be excluding as ID setting part.

What's left is the red bordered values in image, excluding the table length / revision / 3 pointers / 3 pairs of 00 / hex which set text form of ID.

Those remaining values we must compare and test, somewhere in those few hex values is ID part making Elpida show as Hynix in say MemoryInfo tool.

We know in those remaining values what set RAM size & density, so we exclude those as well.


----------



## fat4l

Hi guys, I just wanted to share some interesting stuff.
When u change settings in drivers, it cant rly be seen by 3d mark and it says "Valid Result" thus making the benchmarking @scores a bit questionable









Look here:
Normal default driver settings, 1030/1250MHz all stock vs Changed drivers settings, 1030/1250MHz all stock
Newest drivers 16.1.1

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7418510/fs/7418566

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7418566
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7418510



All it says is, "graphics driver not approved" as this is beta driver from today. It says it for both results hoever one of them has custom driver settings.
This gives me 12% Crossfire boost in graphics score on stock(just for curiosity)...









With that said, here is my 290X single, 1250/1750MHz with 1500 timings and with "non-beta" driver.
16.6k graphics score...








U can see all three scores....and all three "valid result"!











Also, Crimson 16.1.1 vs 16.1. No boost in 3d mark








http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7418510/fs/7418456#


----------



## DDSZ

Compared some roms and got this:

13 01 - in rom with Elpida BBBG
36 01 - in rom with Hynix AFR
Fixed









Spoiler: Result


----------



## OneB1t

can you please identify offset into vram info where you found that value?

0085: 0164800a1c00 MOVE reg[0a80] [..X.] <- data[001c] [...X]

im interested how data[001c] is mapped to vraminfo
edit: humm it looks like part of table is ignored (maybe lenght and version?)

also tested this approach to CU/DP unlock

command_table 0000b9d6 #00 (ASIC_Init):

Size 0086
Format Rev. 01
Param Rev. 00
Content Rev. 01
Attributes: Work space size 00 longs
Parameter space size 02 longs
Table update indicator 0

0006: 02010200 MOVE param[02] [XXXX] <- param[00] [XXXX]
000a: 5247 CALL_TABLE 47 (ClockSource)
000c: 5202 CALL_TABLE 02 (ASIC_RegistersInit)
000e: 02650207 MOVE param[02] [..X.] <- 07
0012: 520d CALL_TABLE 0d (DynamicClockGating)
0014: 550002 CLEAR param[02] [XXXX]
0017: 520d CALL_TABLE 0d (DynamicClockGating)
0019: 5223 CALL_TABLE 23 (EnableCRTC)
001b: 2c250201 ADD param[02] [...X] <- 01
001f: 3d250206 COMP param[02] [...X] <- 06
0023: 451700 JUMP_Below 0017
0026: 5102 DELAY_MicroSec 02
*0028: 370000 SET_ATI_PORT 0000 (INDIRECT_IO_MM)
002b: 01056f22010000f8 MOVE reg[226f] [XXXX] <- f8000001*
0033: 5239 CALL_TABLE 39 (SpeedFanControl)
0035: 020d020103 MOVE param[02] [..XX] <- 0301
003a: 5243 CALL_TABLE 43 (SetVoltage)
003c: 6604 SET_DATA_BLOCK 04 (FirmwareInfo)
003e: 028c022e00 MOVE param[02] [XX..] <- data[002e] [..XX]
0043: 020d020100 MOVE param[02] [..XX] <- 0001
0048: 5243 CALL_TABLE 43 (SetVoltage)
004a: 02050204008403 MOVE param[02] [XXXX] <- 03840004
0051: 5243 CALL_TABLE 43 (SetVoltage)
0053: 020d020603 MOVE param[02] [..XX] <- 0306
0058: 5243 CALL_TABLE 43 (SetVoltage)
005a: 020d020203 MOVE param[02] [..XX] <- 0302
005f: 5243 CALL_TABLE 43 (SetVoltage)
0061: 5205 CALL_TABLE 05 (MemoryControllerInit)
0063: 02010200 MOVE param[02] [XXXX] <- param[00] [XXXX]
0067: 0ee50208 OR param[02] [X...] <- 08
006b: 520a CALL_TABLE 0a (SetEngineClock)
006d: 0205020200dc05 MOVE param[02] [XXXX] <- 05dc0002
0074: 5243 CALL_TABLE 43 (SetVoltage)
0076: 02010201 MOVE param[02] [XXXX] <- param[01] [XXXX]
007a: 0ee50208 OR param[02] [X...] <- 08
007e: 520b CALL_TABLE 0b (SetMemoryClock)
0080: 0d65d00502 OR reg[05d0] [..X.] <- 02
0085: 5b EOT

and its not working :/ but still not loosing hope







(maybe moving it before/into ASIC_RegistersInit can have better result)


----------



## gupsterg

@DDSZ

+ rep







, many thanks







, so it was in the section me and Kizwan were gonna check now







.

36 01 Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR (4GB)
46 01 Hynix H5GC2H24BFR (4GB)

56 02 Hynix H5GQ4H24MFR (8GB)
66 02 Hynix H5GC4H24AJR (8GB)

13 01 Elpida EDW2032BBBG (4GB)
03 02 Elpida EDW4032BABG (8GB)

31 01 Samsung K4G20325FD (4GB)
61 02 Samsung K4G20325FS (4GB)

Since getting into viewing VRAM_Info table something had been bugging me







. You see in my stock VRAM_Info there is only 1 RAM IC but extra hex values vs AJR table and a 02 vs 01.



This is AUTODETECT







.

View details for ROM here, then this one . See in AJR there is no Autodetect and thus VRAM_Info not have those extra values my stock one does.

In this 2 IC ROM, we find 03 = the 3 supported ICs (Autodetect/Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR/Elpida EDW2032BBBG)

In this 3 IC ROM, we find 04 = the 4 supported ICs (Autodetect/Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR/Elpida EDW2032BBBG/Hynix H5GC2H24BFR)


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Compared some roms and got this:
> 
> 13 01 - in rom with Elpida BBBG
> 36 01 - in rom with Hynix AFR
> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Result











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @DDSZ
> 
> + rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so it was in the section me and Kizwan were gonna check now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 36 01 Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR (4GB)
> 46 01 Hynix H5GC2H24BFR (4GB)
> 
> 56 02 Hynix H5GQ4H24MFR (8GB)
> 66 02 Hynix H5GC4H24AJR (8GB)
> 
> 13 01 Elpida EDW2032BBBG (4GB)
> 03 02 Elpida EDW4032BABG (8GB)
> 
> 31 01 Samsung K4G20325FD (4GB)
> 61 02 Samsung K4G20325FS (4GB)
> 
> Since getting into viewing VRAM_Info table something had been bugging me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You see in my stock VRAM_Info there is only 1 RAM IC but extra hex values vs AJR table and a 02 vs 01.
> 
> 
> 
> This is AUTODETECT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> View details for ROM here, then this one . See in AJR there is no Autodetect and thus VRAM_Info not have those extra values my stock one does.
> 
> In this 2 IC ROM, we find 03 = the 3 supported ICs (Autodetect/Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR/Elpida EDW2032BBBG)
> 
> In this 3 IC ROM, we find 04 = the 4 supported ICs (Autodetect/Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR/Elpida EDW2032BBBG/Hynix H5GC2H24BFR)


So after this we just need to copy 390 MC, change memory density and size, set memory timings, and change these two bytes?

Your trial BBBG VRAM_Info have 66 02 but memory info reported AFR, not AJR.









I can use any 390 MC right? Or is there a better 390 MC out there? ASUS? So far I have this XFX390X Black Edition ROM that support both Hynix & Elpida. I figured I need to correct the memory density & size in all three memory profiles. So the thing that make 390 MC special is the black & yellow tables?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> So after this we just need to copy 390 MC, change memory density and size, set memory timings, and change these two bytes?


Now we are on 390 MC mod v3.0







.

Here we modify 390/X VRAM_Info (Hynix AJR) for say 290/X 4GB using this method:-

a) 80h to 40h for RAM size.
b) 53h to 43h RAM density.
c) add RAM timings for RAM IC used on card.
d) change RAM IC Name ID (ie text length 0B to match what RAM IC timings are in table)
e) change RAM IC Vendor/Type ID (ie 2 hex values between 00 61 & 02 0C before RAM IC Name ID)

Note: d) only serves purpose as displayed text in MemoryInfo, etc, no functional importance(see screenshot below). e) I don't know if serves a functional purpose but for correct RAM IC Vendor/Type in MemoryInfo, etc is needed to be done(see screenshot below).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Your trial BBBG VRAM_Info have 66 02 but memory info reported AFR, not AJR.


It will report AFR as the RAM IC Name ID was changed. Due to AJR being Hynix I or you wouldn't notice anything incorrect as RAM IC Vendor/Type, but on a card with Elpida RAM you would. I'm guessing you never checked on your Elpida card? you would have seen correct RAM IC Name but not Vendor/Type(ref screenshot below).

The place where DDSZ was seeing difference when RAM IC Vendor/Type not changed is blue boxed items in screenshot.


Spoiler: Screenshot







The reason why 66 02 wasn't changed in BBBG 390 MC trials:-

a) we were unaware of their function.
b) 390 MC timings within VRAM_Info AJR are unlocated so far, so changing those values may have undone 390 MC mod.

What & why I did what I did for the 2 trials was a case of elimination. You can see by what I placed in post 1612 some reasons and for the 2 reasons above why I went that way.

DDSZ has solved what testing we would have done today







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Q1) I can use any 390 MC right? Q2) Or is there a better 390 MC out there? ASUS?


Q1) Yes.
Q2) Don't know (so far all AJR tables I've seen are the same, can you attach the XFX390X Black Edition ROM so I may see what's in that).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> So far I have this XFX390X Black Edition ROM that support both Hynix & Elpida. I figured I need to correct the memory density & size in all three memory profiles. So the thing that make 390 MC special is the black & yellow tables?





Spoiler: Some answers I've marked







What makes 390 VRAM_Info special aka MC Timings we have yet to locate.

I'm guessing your making a dual purpose VRAM_Info table so yes I'd make all correct (I have not tested a multiple RAM IC 390 table or viewed one).


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Your trial BBBG VRAM_Info have 66 02 but memory info reported AFR, not AJR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will report AFR as the RAM IC Name ID was changed. Due to AJR being Hynix I or you wouldn't notice anything incorrect as RAM IC Vendor/Type, but on a card with Elpida RAM you would. I'm guessing you never checked on your Elpida card? you would have seen correct RAM IC Name but not Vendor/Type(ref screenshot below).
> 
> The place where DDSZ was seeing difference when RAM IC Vendor/Type not changed is blue boxed items in screenshot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why 66 02 wasn't changed in BBBG 390 MC trials:-
> 
> a) we were unaware of their function.
> b) 390 MC timings within VRAM_Info AJR are unlocated so far, so changing those values may have undone 390 MC mod.
> 
> What & why I did what I did for the 2 trials was a case of elimination. You can see by what I placed in post 1612 some reasons and for the 2 reasons above why I went that way.
> 
> DDSZ has solved what testing we would have done today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I did not questioned you why 66 02 there. I'm just telling you what I observed here when testing BBBG 390 MC on my Elpida card. Memory info in both times reported Hynix (vendor) AFR (name), not AJR.


----------



## gupsterg

OK, cheers for info







.

I checked both versions of BBBG 390 MC I posted on OCN in hex editor they show wrong vendor (ie 66 02) but right name for Elpida, so I don't know why on your system it was like that, IMO it should have been Hynix Vendor and Name EDW2032BBBG.

Here is video of me checking and dumping flashed bios, etc







.




I will set/flash a ROM as 13 01 (ie Elpida Vendor) and have AFR Name and see what go on







.

@DDSZ

Please can you confirm what your Vendor & Name was in MemoryInfo when you had incorrect Vendor (ie 66 02) and right Name (ie EDW2032BBBG) in VRAM_Info.

@b0uncyfr0

Here is ROM pack for your Vapor-X 290X 8GB







.

b0uncyFr0.zip 1476k .zip file


1. before flashing this ROM do a 3dmark FS run using your stock ROM without OC'ing card.

2. after flashing modded ROM do a 3dmark FS run so we can see if you gained (again no OC'ing).

3. next In very first post of thread near end is heading *Useful links* , can you download MemoryInfo Tool and do screenshot of it







.

Even though we're on v3.0 of 390 MC mod we need verification that mod is doing what it should.


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @DDSZ
> Please can you confirm what your Vendor & Name was in MemoryInfo when you had incorrect Vendor (ie 66 02) and right Name (ie EDW2032BBBG) in VRAM_Info.


Vendor: Hynix
Name: EDW2032BBBG


----------



## gupsterg

@DDSZ










@kizwan

Last post was video 66 02 = Hynix (but really Hynix AJR as we know now thanks to DDSZ







)

Now all I did was change vendor id for each flash, after flash in dos cycle PC on/off, nothing else.

Elpida




Samsung




I do not refute your findings but I don't know why it's happening on your system as such







.


----------



## kizwan

This is with Samsung ID. Memory Info completely empty this time but you can see in Hawaii info the first card (Elpida) reported using Samsung memory. The only reason I can think of right now, likely I have different version of Memory Info. Who knows?


----------



## OneB1t

memory info tool does not have info for samsung









there is version for linux which explains alot how memory info is detected (there is samsung support but only for 1 type)
https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Zuikkis/amdmeminfo/master/amdmeminfo.c


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> memory info tool does not have info for samsung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is version for linux which explains alot how memory info is detected (there is samsung support but only for 1 type)
> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Zuikkis/amdmeminfo/master/amdmeminfo.c


Well I take a peak inside the .dll file that come with Memory Info, I can see Hynix, Elpida, Samsung, etc in it.


----------



## OneB1t

then download rw everything http://rweverything.com/download/ select memory read function and go to
0xFEA02A00 and see value for yourself

edit: 
my values


----------



## exiacruzalta

@gupsterg

sorry for the late bench, but here's the result of my bios with 390 MC timing (great for me but not up there with you guys yet







)

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7406471/fs/7423464#


----------



## OneB1t

someone experimented with VRM frequency allready?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> This is with Samsung ID. Memory Info completely empty this time but you can see in Hawaii info the first card (Elpida) reported using Samsung memory. The only reason I can think of right now, likely I have different version of Memory Info. Who knows?


In video I'm using the version included in TheFiles.zip in OCN - The R9 290 -> 290X Unlock Thread, in heading R9 290 Unlock Guide > 2. Downloading the Software.

The one in OP of this thread in heading Useful links (I think same version) is from OCN - Activation of cores in Hawaii, Tonga and Fiji (unlockability tester ver 1.6 and atomtool).

IIRC from having skimmed TX12's thread CUInfo v1.6 replaced Hawaii Info v1.2 (not sure but will try on my card







).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exiacruzalta*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> sorry for the late bench, but here's the result of my bios with 390 MC timing (great for me but not up there with you guys yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7406471/fs/7423464#


Cheers for result







, you may gain little more with tighter RAM timings, check OP heading Memory Timings Modding


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> IIRC from having skimmed TX12's thread CUInfo v1.6 replaced Hawaii Info v1.2 (not sure but will try on my card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Nope, CUInfo doesn't replace Hawaii Info nor Memory Info.

*Edit:* I also have TheFiles.zip. When comparing the memory info from the TheFiles & the one I use, both are identical files.

*Edit #2:* Just for fun I changed the memory name & the Memory Info app doesn't pick up the new name.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> memory info tool does not have info for samsung


Working fine for me







(2nd video post 1622).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Nope, CUInfo doesn't replace Hawaii Info nor Memory Info.


Never said MemoryInfo was replaced by CUInfo







, but I stand corrected on CUInfo replacing Hawaii Info







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> *Edit:* I also have TheFiles.zip. When comparing the memory info from the TheFiles & the one I use, both are identical files.
> 
> *Edit #2:* Just for fun I changed the memory name & the Memory Info app doesn't pick up the new name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did you see my previously posted screen shot?











That was originally done for when in modded 390 rom thread people queried why correct IC name was not shown(I did bios string as well).

Must be Windows 7 more compatible app







(but don't know







).

*** edit ***

CUInfo has replaced Hawaii Info







.OP post of TX12 shows it being used on Hawaii







and here is my result







.



And @OneB1t here is Samsung again







.

*** edit 2 ***

Screen video Kizwan bios / board / ram test







.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> *Edit:* I also have TheFiles.zip. When comparing the memory info from the TheFiles & the one I use, both are identical files.
> 
> *Edit #2:* Just for fun I changed the memory name & the Memory Info app doesn't pick up the new name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see my previously posted screen shot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was originally done for when in modded 390 rom thread people queried why correct IC name was not shown(I did bios string as well).
> 
> Must be Windows 7 more compatible app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (but don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
Click to expand...

Yes, I did noticed your screenshot & your videos. All of this because I posted what I got/observed on my side. My point is that what I posted earlier just to show what I got, not for an evidence to suggest anything. I even put this emoticon >>







which is basically meaning "what just happened here?". Did you noticed my last screenshot? The memory name have underscore character in it. So it's not because the app compatible to any OS, it just means the app also look up the memory name from somewhere else.

*** edit ***
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> CUInfo has replaced Hawaii Info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .OP post of TX12 shows it being used on Hawaii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is my result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


CUInfo doesn't replace Hawaii Info in the sense making the Hawaii Info doesn't work anymore. CUInfo only provide more information than Hawaii Info. I did ran CUInfo & it also show Samsung when I tried Samsung ID just like what Hawaii Info reported (did you see my screenshot with samsung ID? and the blank Memory Info?).


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yes, I did noticed your screenshot & your videos. All of this because I posted what I got/observed on my side. My point is that what I posted earlier just to show what I got, not for an evidence to suggest anything. I even put this emoticon >>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which is basically meaning "what just happened here?". Did you noticed my last screenshot? The memory name have underscore character in it. So it's not because the app compatible to any OS, it just means the app also look up the memory name from somewhere else.
> 
> *** edit ***
> CUInfo doesn't replace Hawaii Info in the sense making the Hawaii Info doesn't work anymore. CUInfo only provide more information than Hawaii Info. I did ran CUInfo & it also show Samsung when I tried Samsung ID just like what Hawaii Info reported (did you see my screenshot with samsung ID? and the blank Memory Info?).


My apologies to you if you think I went over board, but I do believe it is something on your end. I have also been putting emoticons to show "all good". I don't think it's reading it from anywhere else, I tried it before on Guru3D for a member there when making him custom ROM. Then the 390 thread and today.

Why I think CUInfo replaced Hawaii Info is TX12 posted it originally Link:- http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/610#post_21243519

I believe he is the author, I have read some great insights by the guy on mining forum.

Then he's the one who kicks off Fury unlock and the title has Hawaii, etc ... I believe the experience he gained from 290 to 290X unlock has helped him with his new thread.

So I will no longer post anything relating to either of those things as I don't wish to offend you at all.


----------



## kizwan

Yeah, I'm sorry too.







If I can find the source code, maybe I can check what is going on. One of the .dll file that I said contained vendor names also have entry for registry. Something like *System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\....*.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries it's all good mate







.

Sorry dunno about that kinda side







.

Here's a work in progress of updated VRAM_Info markings, tomorrow will be doing a .cmap .



I think I know how to suss segment 1,3 & 5 for multi RAM, gonna checkout section 6 to see how we duplicate/mod it to appy to each IC (if you get what I mean







).


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @b0uncyfr0
> 
> Here is ROM pack for your Vapor-X 290X 8GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> b0uncyFr0.zip 1476k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1. before flashing this ROM do a 3dmark FS run using your stock ROM without OC'ing card.
> 
> 2. after flashing modded ROM do a 3dmark FS run so we can see if you gained (again no OC'ing).
> 
> 3. next In very first post of thread near end is heading *Useful links* , can you download MemoryInfo Tool and do screenshot of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Even though we're on v3.0 of 390 MC mod we need verification that mod is doing what it should.


Awesome, thank you so much. Been eagerly waiting for this









Using 16.1.1 hotfix drivers:

*NO OC (stock) (1030/1375)*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10584411?


*Modded Rom MC (390 MC plus extra RAM timing straps)*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10584024


*Modded Rom MC2 (GPU Clock 2 matched to GPU DPM 2. MEMCLK 2 is now 1250MHz, plus MEM Freq. DPM 1 & 2 matched)*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10584237?

How do my scores look?



Looks like i'm running MC2!


----------



## gupsterg

@b0uncyfr0

No worries







, I couldn't help but notice all 3 results show:-

Core clock 850 MHz
Memory bus clock 933 MHz

Your card is 1030/1375.


----------



## b0uncyfr0

It is definitely 1030/1375 when benching and gaming on my g15 lcd, so I dont know why it's reporting those clocks.

Here's a run with a very mild OC (1070/1400). Comparing the graphic score to the MSI 390X Gaming 8G OC @ 1100/1525 on page 162 ; its already better. Drivers would play a part, but so far its looking very good. Performance seems to be as expected.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10584777?


----------



## gupsterg

Thanks for the share of results







, glad your happy with it







.


----------



## kizwan

@gupsterg Can you run Firestrike at 1150/1500?

My card scored lower with 290 ROM with 390MC (see the right-most result).
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7379518/fs/7380017/fs/7380936/fs/7406566/fs/7409552/fs/7414059/fs/7426422


----------



## exiacruzalta

@gupsterg

I read about the topic and did it. But I heard about the FF F1 thingy and noticed i only ever seen 77 71 99 91 and DD D1 in the straps. Can you share good timing for 1375mhz and above (i currently use 1250mhz strap in 1375mhz and above)


----------



## mus1mus

I made the PT1 work with RVE by editing the Device ID.

Now, throw me the 390 MC ball.









I'll dig on it a bit and see if I can do it with all your precious info @gupsterg


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exiacruzalta*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> I read about the topic and did it. But I heard about the FF F1 thingy and noticed i only ever seen 77 71 99 91 and DD D1 in the straps. Can you share good timing for 1375mhz and above (i currently use 1250mhz strap in 1375mhz and above)


You can change your current timings to FF F1.


----------



## exiacruzalta

@kizwan change the first two hex into FF F1?the other stays the same right?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exiacruzalta*
> 
> @kizwan change the first two hex into FF F1?the other stays the same right?


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## exiacruzalta

ok, thanks @kizwan


----------



## gupsterg

@kizwan

I'll be honest never tried 1150/1500 on my card, my aim has been always been just to get 1100/1525 (ie = MSI Gaming 390X). You never know I may get a nice surprise like when checked how far RAM would go prior to 390 MC testing. To me the ROM I used before 390 MC mod defo improved headroom for higher RAM freq vs out of the box one. Not had time to really play / bench as much with new 390 MC mod ROM.

Truthfully I don't know why your score poorer with 290 ROM + 390 MC. Now that we got a better understanding of VoltageObjectInfo I may mod a 390 ROM to be compatible with my card and test one







(I need this mod IMO due to 12 phase VRM on my card).

I did get the chance last night to test ID test/change from Hynix AJR to AFR (ie 66 02 to 36 01),but I wasn't as methodological as I should have been







; as threw 16.1.1 vs 16.1 into mix.

390 MC with Hynix AJR Crimson 16.1
vs
390 MC with Hynix AFR Crimson 16.1.1 run 1
vs
390 MC with Hynix AFR Crimson 16.1.1 run 2
vs
390 MC with Hynix AFR Crimson 16.1
vs
390 MC with Hynix AJR Crimson 16.1

@mus1mus

5 separate IC files









VRAM_Info390MCv3.0.zip 7k .zip file


Most VRAM_Info are gonna be smaller than attached files, so quickest method is overwrite & 00 any remaining bytes from old table.

Here is video though of me using Lard's table calculator (improved by Kizwan







).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











@exiacruzalta

Cheers for report back on how modded rom going







. Nice to read your getting into modding ROM







.


----------



## exiacruzalta

@gupsterg

thanks for your work matey, you have given the 200 series a new breath and a lifeline over the 300 series.

This is actually my first build and i bought the part when the 300 is on the horizon.

but i believe in Hawaii and their potential and gambled my best part for this blue vapor x baby, and i still glad i did it.

With your commitment and effort, i'm sure i can still push my vapor x till the limit, maybe surpassed its own limitation

Thanks gupsterg, you're a rock star


----------



## mus1mus

Gups,

I modded your H4_390MC with the BBBG VRAM Info and added my 1250 Timings into it.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7430205/fs/7430250/fs/7430281

Very Close. And When you consider PT1 having more Voltage Headroom, I think the difference it makes is on the scores.

PT1 Voltage Table is Next.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exiacruzalta*
> 
> ... Thanks gupsterg, you're a rock star


Many thanks for your kind thoughts







.

We all are *ROCKSTARS!*









You see there was no way I could or would have been able to tackle this venture on my own







.

For me @DDSZ was pinnacle member who took time to mark PowerPlay. Then as a *group* we all contributed and it become so much more. @OneB1t is the key member who has made hawaiireader; without which modding would not be quickly accessible to many







.

Yes I've had my role in marking , comparing and getting some mods out there *but* also without say @The Stilt having put certain information out there it would not be possible







.

Also @Lard was the first to point out RAM timings mod to me and I think to us all, it was great he made the table calculator which enhanced table modifications into ROMs







. @kizwan took the time to further enhance it







.

@mus1mus IIRC was first to come up with and give results on the double hex value RAM mod which benefits bench testing _and_ @fyzzz also took time to present results







.

Plus there are so many members that shared results of modding and experiences, that enhanced this venture







.

*SO* I say "the more the merrier!" lets keep up with the modding







.

I will keep updating OP, as my aim is always to show manual mods so others may start delving in and sharing what they find or do







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Gups,
> 
> I modded your H4_390MC with the BBBG VRAM Info and added my 1250 Timings into it.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7430205/fs/7430250/fs/7430281
> 
> Very Close. And When you consider PT1 having more Voltage Headroom, I think the difference it makes is on the scores.
> 
> PT1 Voltage Table is Next.


Cheers mate for share







.

Any chance when you have time can you try to see if changing vendor ID makes a performance differs? I seem to have had really weird results last night changing from Hynix AJR to AFR (Post 1647 has my results).

I'm gonna see if I've got something wrong with my OS as I don't think my "RIG" is unstable / issue.


----------



## mus1mus

Do you mean, changing just the timings? Say, I use AFR as the Vendor ID and implement BBBG Timings?

I seem to be having an issue though. The Magic Hex no longer works.
















With having Tesselation Off, I am getting less than my previous scores with Tesselation on Default as the app requires.

@fyzzz can you help verify this? Run FS with the Magic Hex and Tess OFF.

It's not really important to most users here. But, with events like this, we can still kick some arse in benching with this old GPU Family.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_50#post_24857271


----------



## fyzzz

Okay, i can go test it. That issue you are having sounds strange. There is a 'problem' with test 2 I've noticed. Somtimes the smoke disappears in test 2, resulting in a much higher fps.


----------



## fyzzz

It seems to work just fine here.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Tess off, the smoke in test 2 disappeared in that test too. 1250/1625, 1250 timings and 26/50 hex.


----------



## mus1mus

Nice. It could be other things then. I'll try other drivers. If not, I'll switch back to Z97. I remembered all my nice scores were on that platform.

BTW, join that competition. You are one of the very few who can make some decent subs on these cards.









Yay! You also have a kickass 980ti! My bad.









Choice of color is yours though.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Do you mean, changing just the timings? Say, I use AFR as the Vendor ID and implement BBBG Timings?


No, use AJR as vendor ID with BBBG timings







.

So we have compare of AJR with BBBG Timings *vs* BBBG with BBBG Timings







.

After DDSZ showed Vendor ID hex I changed mine to correct for AFR and lost performance.

I've now rereun test and see the same as last night AJR with AFR timings is 80 to 90 points consistently higher.

Left 3 x results = AJR with AFR Timings *Vs* right 3 x results = AFR with AFR Timings.

Link:- http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7430914/fs/7430964/fs/7430999/fs/7431048/fs/7431082/fs/7431115

Above is same driver, etc, etc only change Vendor ID.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No, use AJR as vendor ID with BBBG timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> After DDSZ showed Vendor ID hex I changed mine to correct for AFR and lost performance.
> 
> I've now rereun test and see the same as last night AJR with AFR timings is 80 to 90 points consistently higher.
> 
> Left 3 x results = AJR with AFR Timings *Vs* right 3 x results = AFR with AFR Timings.
> 
> Link:- http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7430914/fs/7430964/fs/7430999/fs/7431048/fs/7431082/fs/7431115
> 
> Above is same driver, etc, etc only change Vendor ID.


Got it. Will try that for sure.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice. It could be other things then. I'll try other drivers. If not, I'll switch back to Z97. I remembered all my nice scores were on that platform.
> 
> BTW, join that competition. You are one of the very few who can make some decent subs on these cards.


Hmm, maybe i should. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7252410


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Got it. Will try that for sure.


Cheers







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Hmm, maybe i should. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7252410


OMG , 17K graphics score


----------



## mus1mus

Very nice! Damn. 980s should envy that score!


----------



## fyzzz

This is very interesting indeed, AJR id vs BFR id:
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7432392/fs/7432325


----------



## gupsterg

+ rep







, many thanks for test results, so it's not only me







.

I wonder if any other ID improves performance







.


----------



## kizwan

I think the lost of performance is similar to my results when using 390 ROM with 290MC (see 3rd, 4th & 5th results below).

BTW, my card seems to love 390 ROM. So far no 290 modded ROMs (that I modded), even the one with tighten timings (1250) for 1500/1625/1750 straps can defeat my 390 modded ROMs.

*390 ROM with Stilt's timings for 1250/1375, Vapor-X 290X [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] & 290 RAM density 43h (first two)
vs.
390 ROM with 290 MC (stock memory timings)
vs.
390 ROM with 290 MC (FF F1 bench timings)
vs.
390 ROM with 290 MC Stilt's timings for 1250/1375, Vapor-X 290X (AFR [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]), TRI-X 290 OC NEW Ed. (BBBG [email protected], [email protected], [email protected])
vs.
290 ROM with FF F1 bench timings
vs.
290 ROM with 390MC (FF F1 bench timings)
vs.
290 ROM with 390MC (Stilt's timings for 1250/1375 + Vapor-X 290X AFR 1250 timings for the higher straps)
vs.
390 ROM with Stilt's timings for 1250/1375, Vapor-X 290X [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] & 290 RAM density 43h, re-run*

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7379518/fs/7380017/fs/7380936/fs/7406566/fs/7409552/fs/7414059/fs/7426422/fs/7431634/fs/7432553#


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> @gupsterg Can you run Firestrike at 1150/1500?
> 
> My card scored lower with 290 ROM with 390MC (see the right-most result).
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7379518/fs/7380017/fs/7380936/fs/7406566/fs/7409552/fs/7414059/fs/7426422


Did you use AJR RAM IC Vendor ID for right most result?

If not, when you have time would you mind doing 3 way compare?

All ROMS same timings, driver, etc.

390 ROM vs 290 ROM + 390MC with AJR ID vs 290 ROM + 390MC with correct ID


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> @gupsterg Can you run Firestrike at 1150/1500?
> 
> My card scored lower with 290 ROM with 390MC (see the right-most result).
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7379518/fs/7380017/fs/7380936/fs/7406566/fs/7409552/fs/7414059/fs/7426422
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use AJR RAM IC Vendor ID for right most result?
> 
> If not, when you have time would you mind doing 3 way compare?
> 
> All ROMS same timings, driver, etc.
> 
> 390 ROM vs 290 ROM + 390MC with AJR ID vs 290 ROM + 390MC with correct ID
Click to expand...

I have all but 290 ROM + 390MC with AJR ID. I'll do it.


----------



## gupsterg




----------



## gupsterg

@Subscribers

My new test results









So we have:-

390 MC AJR ID
Vs
390 MC AFR ID
Vs
390 MC BBBG ID
Vs
390 MC K4FD ID
Vs
390 MC CUSTOM ID

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7426114/fs/7431082/fs/7434034/fs/7434102/fs/7434277

Next what do I see in MemoryInfo / GPU-Z for my Custom RAM IC Vendor?




What we are calling RAM IC Vendor ID is only a HEX value and not pair







.

Code:



Code:


0030:  UCHAR ucMemoryVenderID                              = 0x66       (102)
0031:  UCHAR ucRefreshRateFactor                           = 0x02       (2)

@DDSZ

RAM Vendor ID Update

36 Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR (4GB)
46 Hynix H5GC2H24BFR (4GB)

56 Hynix H5GQ4H24MFR (8GB)
66 Hynix H5GC4H24AJR (8GB)

13 Elpida EDW2032BBBG (4GB)
03 Elpida EDW4032BABG (8GB)

31 Samsung K4G20325FD (4GB)
61 Samsung K4G20325FS (4GB)

Now we know changing:-

Code:



Code:


0031:  UCHAR ucRefreshRateFactor                           = 0x02       (2)

02 to 01 reduces performance, what would happen if we went 03?


----------



## fyzzz

I tried 03 and it seems like it is boosting performance too, but how much can we increase it?
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7434675/fs/7432325/fs/7432392

EDIT: Tried 04 and the score was pretty much identical to 03


----------



## OneB1t

this is too little change to say its increase


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> this is too little change to say its increase


You spoiled brat!









To note where this thread came from, and how this cards perform at stock BIOS, I must say, you guys are killin it.

Can't thank you all enough for the info.


----------



## OneB1t

my system have 0.5fps difference normally between runs







...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I tried 03 and it seems like it is boosting performance too, but how much can we increase it?
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7434675/fs/7432325/fs/7432392
> 
> EDIT: Tried 04 and the score was pretty much identical to 03


+ rep







, thanks for share of data.

Looking at your result 03 is the limit, but I don't know







, I think there is something more so spending time doing some marking / testing.

I hope this next bit come out how it is in my head







.

I think the new vendor ID may need to be used with 02

OLD ICs

36 01 Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR (4GB)
46 01 Hynix H5GC2H24BFR (4GB)
56 02 Hynix H5GQ4H24MFR (8GB)
13 01 Elpida EDW2032BBBG (4GB)
31 01 Samsung K4G20325FD (4GB)

NEW ICs

66 02 Hynix H5GC4H24AJR (8GB)
03 02 Elpida EDW4032BABG (8GB)
61 02 Samsung K4G20325FS (4GB)

Only hiccup is MFR for my theory









Why?

I did a 3x run of 36 02 and it does not perform consistently like 66 02.

Left side 3x 66 02 vs 3x right side 36 02 Link:- http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7430914/fs/7430964/fs/7430999/fs/7434277/fs/7434582/fs/7434634

Perhaps something in driver pick up/setup differently for say newer memory vendor ID with 02 vs older memory vendor ID with 02?

So gonna spend time testing







.


----------



## OneB1t

yes its possible that driver have different settings for 66  i also seen this increase with going from 36 to 66

PS: you can change this value on the fly with rw everything which will make testing little easier


----------



## gupsterg

+ rep







, thank you for data







.

I'm calling it a night on forum, as now must wrap my brain around this







.

If any of you guys have time please conduct testing and we meet back here soon







.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> @gupsterg Can you run Firestrike at 1150/1500?
> 
> My card scored lower with 290 ROM with 390MC (see the right-most result).
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7379518/fs/7380017/fs/7380936/fs/7406566/fs/7409552/fs/7414059/fs/7426422
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use AJR RAM IC Vendor ID for right most result?
> 
> If not, when you have time would you mind doing 3 way compare?
> 
> All ROMS same timings, driver, etc.
> 
> 390 ROM vs 290 ROM + 390MC with AJR ID vs 290 ROM + 390MC with correct ID
Click to expand...

*[390 ROM]* vs *[290 ROM + 390MC with AJR ID]* vs *[290 ROM + 390MC with correct ID]*

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7432553/fs/7434854/fs/7435150

I did a couple of run for AJR & AFR respectively, I found that with AJR graphics score will always within 13.4k to 13.5k while with AFR stubbornly remain at 13.3k. Only a couple of run, not many though.


----------



## OneB1t

yes i have same feeling







for some reason driver works better if you tell him that you have newer memory
maybe AMD crippling performance on older cards?








#nvidiastyle


----------



## gupsterg

@subscribers

I could not reproduce the anomaly I witnessed when using 36 02 aka RAM IC Vendor = 36h , RefreshRateFactor = 02h.

Screenie of results from 3dMark FS below in spoiler (I'd right click open in new tab to see at best res.). Black line denotes first use of ROM as configured above, for that ROM total of 11 results and only 2 anomalies, there was no reboot between 1st 2nd & 3rd results above black line. I'm putting into down to "just one of those things" whatever it maybe







.


Spoiler: Consistent result check 36 02







Next stability testing was round of games, Crysis 3 / SWBF / etc , no problems to report didn't FRAP (may soon). Then [email protected] 5hrs run, no blackscreen or errors in log, so all good.


Spoiler: [email protected] stability test 36 02









Spoiler: Info regarding ROMS for 3dMark testing



All ROMS are based on "out of the box" ROM for Vapor-X 290X 4GB Standard Edition.

Compile date: 04/16/14 Version: 015.045.000.006.000000

Next mods list:-

- Stock GPU/RAM 1030/1325 boosted to 1100/1525.
- GPU Freq. DPMs 2 to 7 boosted per % as in OP heading Making OC bios like factory pre OC'd card/ROM.
- 3 States VDDCI ([email protected] [email protected] [email protected]).
- GPU Clock 2 matched to DPM 2 GPU Freq.
- Mem Freq. DPM 1 & 2 @ 1250MHz.
- All DPMs manually voltage fixed and tested.
- Efficiency @ idle table matched to DPM0.
- Timings improved for straps 1250MHz & 1375MHz to Stilt's AFR.
- Timings improved for straps 1500MHz & 1625MHz to Stock 1250MHz AFR.
- Standard fan mode Profile improved for clocks/voltage being run.

Relevant information to VRAM_Info testing for test ROMS:-

UEFIV6VVV = As above with Vendor ID:36h RefreshRateFactor: 01h

UEFIV6VV+ = As above with Vendor ID:36h RefreshRateFactor: 02h

V6V32MEM = As UEFIV6VVV but with AJR VRAM_Info for 390/X memory controller timings. Modified to correct RAM density 53h to 43h, correct RAM size 80h to 40h, RAM IC name text changed, AFR timings but as above listed, Vendor ID:66h RefreshRateFactor: 02h.

V6V33MEM = As V6V32MEM but with Vendor ID:36h RefreshRateFactor: 01h.

V6V34MEM = As V6V32MEM but with Vendor ID:36h RefreshRateFactor: 02h.



Next out of 3 runs the highest scoring of each compared (per ROM runs where so close didn't see point in averaging).

Link:- 3dMark FS Results



All testing with drivers default settings, no adjustment to OS services,etc (ie OS is as what I use daily).

So when using AJR VRAM_Info using 36 02 there is no loss in performance vs 66 02 IMO. This result confirms IMO that RAM IC Vendor ID change has no effect on performance and RefreshRateFactor does.

V6V33MEM AJR VRAM_Info with 36 01 in the ROM is slowest, but very close to UEFIV6VVV which uses AFR VRAM_Info (36 01). So IMO lower RefreshRateFactor in AJR VRAM_Info kills the benefit of mod.

UEFIV6VV+ has AFR VRAM_Info but 02 RefreshRateFactor and definite boost in performance, comes in 3rd fastest overall. So IMO we can conclude that there is something more in AJR VRAM_info besides RefreshRateFactor which makes it the best for performance. The caveat being 02 RefreshRateFactor must be used.

Using now V6V33MEM as my 24/7 use ROM to test long term use of 36 02.


Spoiler: Marking of RAM IC section VRAM_Info AtomDis labels







@kizwan

+rep







, many thanks for share of data. Your 390 ROM is great







, do you adjust RAM IC Vendor ID and RefreshRateFactor in that or is it as stock 390 VRAM_Info would have? any chance of attaching the stock ROM you modify for your use in that result?









@OneB1t

+rep







on info regarding RW Everything, I didn't use it this time but will do in the future if needed







.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kizwan
> 
> +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , many thanks for share of data. Your 390 ROM is great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , do you adjust RAM IC Vendor ID and RefreshRateFactor in that or is it as stock 390 VRAM_Info would have? any chance of attaching the stock ROM you modify for your use in that result?


The 390 was as is which is 66 02 (AJR).

Link below contain both stock & the modded ROM I used in the test.
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_32SYawOggYNGhVWFlzR0MyNTA&usp=sharing


----------



## gupsterg




----------



## navjack27

Wow tons of stuff I gotta catch up on. I still have my 390x on the tighter timings with FF F1 I think... But the big thing is my new CPU. I'll put on my max gpu overclock in a bit and run a nice 3d mark run. 5775c @ 4.3ghz


----------



## gupsterg

@kizwan

I only checked VRAM_Info of the XFX 390 DD ROM you use as base, it has:-

EMRS3Value = 0x6100 (24832)

AJR VRAM_Info I use is:-

EMRS3Value = 0x6123 (24867)

Everything else is same.

Next the 1150/1500 results you had asked about (only did 1 run each).



Link:- 3dMark results.

In link 5th place result is V6V34MEM and 4th place was same ROM but EMRS3Value 0061.

I don't think EMRS3Value is boosting your 390 ROM to lead by ~120 points vs 290 ROM tests you did.

I needed ~1.325v VID to have 1150 / 1500 stable, comparing it to 1100 ~1.30v VID not to bad IMO (4.5% clock gain for + 2% VID), did not check VDDC.


----------



## navjack27

here are my new results 1175/1750 +125 core nominal aux. FF F1 with 1125 timings up to 1750. its been a while since i did this benching like i did before so its not TOTALLY optimal but its decent.

EDIT: anything neat i should try with my bios?


----------



## gupsterg

Have you done RAM timings tighter?

When your card is using stock ROM what do you get as voltages for DPM 0 -7?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kizwan
> 
> I only checked VRAM_Info of the XFX 390 DD ROM you use as base, it has:-
> 
> EMRS3Value = 0x6100 (24832)
> 
> AJR VRAM_Info I use is:-
> 
> EMRS3Value = 0x6123 (24867)
> 
> Everything else is same.
> 
> Next the 1150/1500 results you had asked about (only did 1 run each).
> 
> 
> 
> Link:- 3dMark results.
> 
> In link 5th place result is V6V34MEM and 4th place was same ROM but EMRS3Value 0061.
> 
> I don't think EMRS3Value is boosting your 390 ROM to lead by ~120 points vs 290 ROM tests you did.
> 
> I needed ~1.325v VID to have 1150 / 1500 stable, comparing it to 1100 ~1.30v VID not to bad IMO (4.5% clock gain for + 2% VID), did not check VDDC.


I did few more runs of Firestrike with Catalyst 15.7.1 & Crimson 16.1 drivers @1150/1500.
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7447407/fs/7447440/fs/7447544/fs/7447597/fs/7447838/fs/7447870/fs/7447895


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Have you done RAM timings tighter?
> 
> When your card is using stock ROM what do you get as voltages for DPM 0 -7?


i've never done anything tighter then 1125 timings.

DPM has always confused me, once you guys got away from talking about ram timings and to voltages i stopped keeping up with this thread lol.

i didn't reboot like EVVD told me to, but my clock is stock right now and it says 1.275 1080MHz DPM7. i'll reboot and not start up iTurbo or clockblocker and then tell you again.

EDIT: i rebooted and it says the same thing :-\


----------



## OneB1t

DPM is easy to understand

its value that tells the card which voltage to use based on current frequency

you will never see exact voltage value in gpu-z as its in bios because of voltage drop
(but 2D voltage = DPM 0 is pretty close if you card does not have offset for VRM controller)


----------



## navjack27

febrom_mystery.zip 97k .zip file
 ?_?


----------



## gupsterg

@kizwan

Nice results







, so using Crimson was giving my card the higher graphics score.

I think this is my best Heavensward result so far using 1100/1525 (maximum preset, 1080P).



Will try 1150/1500.

score20160205072412.txt 5k .txt file


TBH when I swapped from a Tri-X 290 to Vapor-X 290X I was a bit disappointed. Comparing FRAPS data for several games, I saw minuscule or no gain . I only did the swap out as it was a no cost change.

@navjack27

Regarding DPM voltage ref the heading *GPU Voltage adjustment* , has been updated recently with even hawaireader images.

I use 1250MHz in 1500 / 1625 straps, so I would think using 1125 one's in higher straps is pretty tight.

Nav any chance you can use AiDA64 like in video below and attach TXT to post?




*** edit ***

1150 / 1575 Heavensward



score20160205112952.txt 5k .txt file


----------



## navjack27

Code:



Code:


BIOS PowerPlay State #0:
- Level #0: GPUClock = 1080 MHz, MemClock = 1500 MHz, VID = 4.098 V  (Boot)
BIOS PowerPlay State #1:
- Level #0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, MemClock =  150 MHz, VID = 0.256 V
- Level #1: GPUClock = 1080 MHz, MemClock = 1500 MHz, VID = 4.098 V

------[ ADL GPU Info ]------

Part Number  = MS-V30823-F2
BIOS Version = 015.048.000.062
BIOS Date    = 2015/05/21 03:39
Memory Type  = GDDR5
GPU Clock    = 1100 MHz
Memory Clock = 1625 MHz
VDDC         = 0 mV
DPM State    = 0
GPU Usage    = 5 %

------[ ADL PStates List ]------

State #0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, MemClock =  150 MHz, VID = 0.000 V
State #1: GPUClock = 1080 MHz, MemClock = 1500 MHz, VID = 0.000 V

------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  533 MHz, VID = 0.96800 V
DPM2: GPUClock =  796 MHz, VID = 1.11200 V
DPM3: GPUClock =  918 MHz, VID = 1.16200 V
DPM4: GPUClock =  970 MHz, VID = 1.20600 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 1015 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1050 MHz, VID = 1.27500 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1100 MHz, VID = 1.27500 V

------[ ATIDriver Calls ]------

ATIDriver Performance Switching: Not Supported

ATIDriver MultiVPU: Not Supported

 atigpureg.txt 43k .txt file


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers .

I've seen 3 logs for 390X owners and all DPM 7 = 1.275v. It seems to me they require higher VID to be clocked as they are out of the box.

When you added 125mV offset to do 1175/1750 your basically at 1.4v VID.

As AiDA 64/ Stilt's app doesn't take a programmed offset into account, at stock settings what's your VDDC in GPU-Z @ idle @ stock?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers .
> 
> I've seen 3 logs for 390X owners and all DPM 7 = 1.275v. It seems to me they require higher VID to be clocked as they are out of the box.
> 
> When you added 125mV offset to do 1175/1750 your basically at 1.4v VID.
> 
> As AiDA 64/ Stilt's app doesn't take a programmed offset into account, at stock settings what's your VDDC in GPU-Z @ idle @ stock?


This is what I was saying the whole time








390X cards came out with higher clocks but with higher volts as well and ppl didnt know about it and they were thinking  my card clocks better because when I add +100mV then I can reach 1150MHz easy but they didnt realize they were pushing 1.4v in...
290X could do the same(if only the coolers allowed it





















)
Just for comparison, my 290X gpu1 core has 1.19300V only. That's a big difference...


----------



## OneB1t

my 290X have 1.25V base vcore so not that different ...


----------



## gupsterg

@fat4l

Agree, most 290/X get quite a bit higher when given 1.4 IMO.

I don't think I got a great 290X when comparing with others.

For 1100/1525 I'm at 1.3v VID. 1150/1500 is 1.325v, I only did that last night as Kizwan wanted a compare, before that never been at that VID. That VID will also do 1150/1575, 3dMark result.

Temps were pretty much the same as my 1100/[email protected](<75c), what you reckon ok to be using 1150/[email protected] as 24/7?

Both VRM ~ <60c, which for being on air shows to me how cool the 12 phase design helps.
I did believe the modded ROM is helping stabilty to gain OC headroom vs factory.

@OneB1t

That's about 57mV higher than fat4l's card







. That kinda difference gets me upto 1100. For example EVV VID for my card @ stock AMD 290X clocks is 1.25v.

Then only another 25mV extra gain me 1150 over 1100.


----------



## fyzzz

I have 1120mhz stable on 1.25v (About ~1.140 under load)
I also installed the 16.1.1 Hotfix driver and got a higher 3dmark score than the 15.12 driver, especially combined got a boost.
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7450942/fs/7450827


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> my 290X have 1.25V base vcore so not that different ...


Must be low asiq then.... On the other side most of the 295X2 have 1.25V even with high asic.
With my 1.193V I cant get it stable @1100MHz. For that I need 1.212V. Thats extra 19mV. This was tested in 3Dmark FS, not in games, but in FS it made no atrifacts with this setting.
For 1200MHz to be artifacts free in FS, so 100MHz extra, I need to bump it to around 1.362V, so thats extra 150mV.
100MHz with 150mV extra....not sure if a good deal









And that's on water with max temp of 52C on the core with 1200MHz/1.362V DPM7. And even tho this is 1.362V set in bios, my real average voltage in 3DM FSX is about 1.28V or so...

I also realised that 3Dmark FS is pulling much less volts than other games/benchmarks. I can see this behaviour with higher voltages not with 1.1V. What is the reason for that ?
Well to me it looks like that Firestrike may be unstable @certain voltages while in other benchmarks(Heaven) and games(Crysis 3) it may be completely stable.


----------



## DDSZ

I need like 1.3V for 1100MHz








Stock OC rom is 1.225V @ 1040

Still no info about new GPU-Z?


----------



## gupsterg

Looking @ GoldenDB EVV VID data 290 vs 290X need higher V , same goes with 390 vs 390X.

Note: Low leakage vs Medium vs High (does not have all Leakage ID data)

*290 aka Hawaii Pro*



*290X aka Hawaii XT*



*295X2 aka Gemini*



*390 aka Grenada Pro*



*390X aka Grenada XT*


----------



## spyshagg

you guys are crazy







this is too much info too fast.

Can someone do a recap?

I stopped at the strap settings (moving 1250 straps around)

any of the bios posted work on elpida?


----------



## Enzarch

Just tested changing the 'refreshratefactor' (shooting in the dark; trying to fix my volts+120hz=blackscreen) and can confirm a roughly 150 point Firestrike graphics score delta between the two settings (290 with modified 390x vBios)

BTW, no blackscreen fix, seemed less stable (more sensitive to V) with 'refreshratefactor' 01


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Can someone do a recap?


Everything is documented in OP, only thing that isn't yet is:-

- adding more states of VDDCI
- modding 390 MC timings into 290/X ROM

last sorta 20 pages IIRC cover those two, those mods will be added over the weekend to OP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> Just tested changing the 'refreshratefactor' (shooting in the dark; trying to fix my volts+120hz=blackscreen) and can confirm a roughly 150 point Firestrike graphics score delta between the two settings (290 with modified 390x vBios)
> 
> BTW, no blackscreen fix, seemed less stable (more sensitive to V) with 'refreshratefactor' 01


I run 120Hz. card is connected via DP, not having issue.

After I manually fixed voltages per DPM every so often I'd get them when leaving PC idle and coming back. In my case it was lack of voltage to GPU for the RAM clock I was running. As I didn't wish to increase voltage best fix was this:-



Above will limit RAM speed shooting upto MAX @ desktop, sometimes the GPU doesn't shoot up inline with RAM = lack of VDDC = blackscreen or are you having blackscreen when card under load?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @fat4l
> 
> Agree, most 290/X get quite a bit higher when given 1.4 IMO.
> 
> I don't think I got a great 290X when comparing with others.
> 
> For 1100/1525 I'm at 1.3v VID. 1150/1500 is 1.325v, I only did that last night as Kizwan wanted a compare, before that never been at that VID. That VID will also do 1150/1575, 3dMark result.
> 
> Temps were pretty much the same as my 1100/[email protected](<75c), what you reckon ok to be using 1150/[email protected] as 24/7?
> 
> Both VRM ~ <60c, which for being on air shows to me how cool the 12 phase design helps.
> I did believe the modded ROM is helping stabilty to gain OC headroom vs factory.
> 
> @OneB1t
> 
> That's about 57mV higher than fat4l's card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That kinda difference gets me upto 1100. For example EVV VID for my card @ stock AMD 290X clocks is 1.25v.
> 
> Then only another 25mV extra gain me 1150 over 1100.


My card with 390 ROM, vdroop is higher than with 290 ROM. The higher VID in 390/390X probably to counter this.

BTW, I found out why my Hynix card having black screen crash when testing 390 modded ROM. The reason somehow because of AUX voltage. I need to bump AUX voltage to prevent black screen crash at either stock or overclock. I think I want to change my VDDCI Pstates from [email protected]:[email protected]:[email protected] to [email protected]:[email protected]:[email protected] +50mV more. I don't have this problem with 290 ROM though.

Also I found out why Memory Info gave wrong memory name on my computer. There's a bug with Memory Info when two GPUs present where it will read the memory vendor ID from the first GPU but fetched memory name from second GPU. So in my case the Elpida card is at first slot, so Memory Info read the vendor ID mod correctly from this card but lookup memory name from second card which is Hynix card. Since Hynix card ROM contain entry for Elpida, Memory Info fetched the memory name from there. When I tried Samsung vendor ID, I got blank Memory Info. This is because second card ROM doesn't contain Samsung vendor ID.


----------



## gupsterg

+rep







, many thanks for sharing this information







.


----------



## Roboyto

Not sure if everyone saw this, but it is a call to arms Red Team!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_20

*Originally Posted by **Noxinite* 

*Yes as per the HWBot rules:*

*Allowed optimisations :*
*Disable subtests*
*Driver settings finetuning*
*Tesselation tweaking*


----------



## navjack27

here ya asked what my gpu-z does with stuff and things. https://youtu.be/2Wv-rKbKlYA

EDIT: Roboyto i'm effin down to clown on that


----------



## Roboyto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> here ya asked what my gpu-z does with stuff and things. https://youtu.be/2Wv-rKbKlYA
> 
> EDIT: Roboyto i'm effin down to clown on that


Spread the word! We need to show em what's up! Going to have to put to Overclock socks on and push my 290s to the brink!

*Tesselation tweaking is ALLOWED!*


----------



## Shodin10k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> After I manually fixed voltages per DPM every so often I'd get them when leaving PC idle and coming back. In my case it was lack of voltage to GPU for the RAM clock I was running. As I didn't wish to increase voltage best fix was this:-
> 
> Above will limit RAM speed shooting upto MAX @ desktop, sometimes the GPU doesn't shoot up inline with RAM = lack of VDDC = blackscreen or are you having blackscreen when card under load?


I thought onebit said that even doing this doesn't fix the max ram speed issue in desktop. I thought this is why he made an AMD ticket.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roboyto*
> 
> Spread the word! We need to show em what's up! Going to have to put to Overclock socks on and push my 290s to the brink!
> 
> *Tesselation tweaking is ALLOWED!*


dude my scores are in so far! we winning!


----------



## Enzarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Above will limit RAM speed shooting upto MAX @ desktop, sometimes the GPU doesn't shoot up inline with RAM = lack of VDDC = blackscreen or are you having blackscreen when card under load?


Yes, these are blackscreens when under load. There isnt a large group of us with this particular problem; where is will blackscreen above a certain voltage threshold, and this problem is greatly exacerbated when running higher refresh rates.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roboyto*
> 
> Not sure if everyone saw this, but it is a call to arms Red Team!


Yep seen it







and plan to make a sub







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> here ya asked what my gpu-z does with stuff and things. https://youtu.be/2Wv-rKbKlYA


First and foremost.
Quote:


> Forgot to mention that you will never achieve a FULL control over the power management on these cards. The driver will perform certain adjustments without the user knowing about it.


Lint to quote

Next when you run OBS, it creates a load and is making your card shoot to 1500 RAM and it's picking a VDDC out of your DPM/Limit Tables to use. If you do what I posted before for Enzarch to try that will improve the situation. I get similar scenario on my card when use FastStone Capture to do screen video and same with Heaven, etc. Only difference my Heaven starts using higher RAM but FSC stays below <=1250MHz. I will try to setup a camera to make video of my system







, show desktop idle / use, then fire up FSC and Heaven / Valley, etc.

Secondly.

Differing apps create different VDDC even at same clocks, most give also a non linear VDDC, only GPU-Z Render test gives a flat line (so far from what I've seen & others reporting). Again can't be controlled, that's why Berkeley (I & others) when setting manual voltages for each DPM use GPU-Z for before / after.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodin10k*
> 
> I thought onebit said that even doing this doesn't fix the max ram speed issue in desktop. I thought this is why he made an AMD ticket.


It does not fix it, it improves it







(well defo in my case and a few others).

At desktop idle I get no shooting up, when moving around mouse no shooting up, due to when say opening a window I may get a very slight shoot up to 3xxMHz but RAM stays 150MHz. If something like say MSI AB graph is running again 300MHz/150MHz and if move mouse on graph GPU shoot 3xx/150MHz and very very occasionally 3xx/1250MHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> Yes, these are blackscreens when under load. There isnt a large group of us with this particular problem; where is will blackscreen above a certain voltage threshold, and this problem is greatly exacerbated when running higher refresh rates.


Doing what I posted earlier won't hurt and as highlighted above should improve things at desktop.

I would assume under load blackscreen would be:-

a) lack of VDDC
b) perhaps RAM / MC just can't cope, so "silicon lottery", perhaps try lower RAM clock
c) upping VDDCI (aka Aux Voltage may help, kizwan has solved his similar issue that way).

If it's still occurring, I'm sorry but got no more ideas







, perhaps using a differing ROM will help or ask tech support of your card if they have an updated ROM. I have done this twice on 2 Sapphire cards I own/owned. I wasn't having blackscreen but just wanted a newer version of ROM if they had one







.


----------



## navjack27

good info, AUX is sometimes misunderstood as just being some sort of memory voltage. isn't it just like the cpu voltage uhhh whats it called not vcore but the memory that goes to the vrms for the core or something... i've been up late playing tera with a friend. i'm fried more then our gpus


----------



## gupsterg

VDDCI (aka Aux Voltage) is voltage given to Memory Controller.

Some have reported improved:-

a) stability for a RAM clock
b) improved RAM clock headroom
c) stopped blackscreen

for me it hasn't helped in any of those situations.

It's all down to "quality" of MC and "silicon lottery".

From talk's with The Stilt via PM going too heavy hand on upping this is not good idea. So little increase can help and excessive can do the opposite (ie not help). The MC is sensitive to voltage so use caution. It's effects are down to per user experience / card.

Adding this info now to OP post, have done some more work on OP today and planning to do more







.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> Yes, these are blackscreens when under load. There isnt a large group of us with this particular problem; where is will blackscreen above a certain voltage threshold, and this problem is greatly exacerbated when running higher refresh rates.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I would assume under load blackscreen would be:-
> 
> a) lack of VDDC
> b) perhaps RAM / MC just can't cope, so "silicon lottery", perhaps try lower RAM clock
> c) upping VDDCI (aka Aux Voltage may help, kizwan has solved his similar issue that way).
> 
> If it's still occurring, I'm sorry but got no more ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , perhaps using a differing ROM will help or ask tech support of your card if they have an updated ROM. I have done this twice on 2 Sapphire cards I own/owned. I wasn't having blackscreen but just wanted a newer version of ROM if they had one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I bet you are using Displayport and more than 60Hz refresh rate.
Black-outs(temporary blackscreens) are very usual with these cards. I even experience this on my card.
If you want to get rid of this, you need to lower the volts(and thus lower the cloks) or select 60Hz refresh rate if you are using displayport.
These blackouts are caused by corruprion of digital signal aka....displayport caused by high core volts.
Dont ask me why, I have no idea









If anyone knows how to fix it, it would be super cool. I have 144Hz monitor for a reason.....and not that I will use it @60Hz


----------



## Enzarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I would assume under load blackscreen would be:-
> 
> a) lack of VDDC
> b) perhaps RAM / MC just can't cope, so "silicon lottery", perhaps try lower RAM clock
> c) upping VDDCI (aka Aux Voltage may help, kizwan has solved his similar issue that way).
> 
> If it's still occurring, I'm sorry but got no more ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , perhaps using a differing ROM will help or ask tech support of your card if they have an updated ROM. I have done this twice on 2 Sapphire cards I own/owned. I wasn't having blackscreen but just wanted a newer version of ROM if they had one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I bet you are using Displayport and more than 60Hz refresh rate.
> Black-outs(temporary blackscreens) are very usual with these cards. I even experience this on my card.
> If you want to get rid of this, you need to lower the volts(and thus lower the cloks) or select 60Hz refresh rate if you are using displayport.
> These blackouts are caused by corruprion of digital signal aka....displayport caused by high core volts.
> Dont ask me why, I have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone knows how to fix it, it would be super cool. I have 144Hz monitor for a reason.....and not that I will use it @60Hz


Sorry, I should have been more thorough in my information

I have been trying to solve this for quite a long time: Purchased Oct. 2013

I have tried dozens of ROMS (if not near 100), none of which have made any impact

VDDCI up or down makes zero difference, this is exclusively a "too much" VDDC equals black-out, which recovers once voltage comes back down

The only thing that ever made a difference (other than changing refresh rate) was changes in early drivers (13.12 era) but these were not very consistent. Once, way back in the day I was able to complete Firestrike @ 1235/1500

A bit more info for those smarter than I, When BS occurs, the scene is still being rendered as normal, you just cant see it; This is evidenced by GPU loads and voltages as well as benchmark scores being unaffected by the black-outs.

This is not just over Displayport, this will happen regardless of DP, DVI, or HDMI. and they show this behavior independent of each other (This can be shown by mirroring display outs, the black-outs per display are unrelated to each other.

DVI can behave a bit differently to the others, by being more stubborn to recover and sometimes corrupting until reboot.

This isnt the biggest problem, particularly now we have other ways to improve performance that aren't just brute force, with you guys awesome guides and so damn much testing and trial and error, I have been able to settle my 290 @ 1080/1350 on a 390x vBIOS with tighter timings and hand made DPM table netting me just under 13000 FS graphics score. But we dont modify, hack, solder, and tweak, just to settle


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I bet you are using Displayport and more than 60Hz refresh rate.
> Black-outs(temporary blackscreens) are very usual with these cards. I even experience this on my card.
> If you want to get rid of this, you need to lower the volts(and thus lower the cloks) or select 60Hz refresh rate if you are using displayport.
> These blackouts are caused by corruprion of digital signal aka....displayport caused by high core volts.
> Dont ask me why, I have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone knows how to fix it, it would be super cool. I have 144Hz monitor for a reason.....and not that I will use it @60Hz


one of my two cards is now having blackouts with either displayport, hdmi and DVI, all at 60hz.

7 months ago it didn't had this problem (when it was my main card, but now is the secondary on crossfire).

The overclock is not degrading, but this problem is.


----------



## gupsterg

Only my experience of DP with high Hz







, I've had no issues in the same way as you guys.

I have never had a new monitor which I had to swap out due to QA issues upon delivery, 3rd time I was lucky







. I have a Eizo FG2421, I bought mine early 2015. I had read info about the "lottery" with this screen, just thought it would be sorted as I'd bought so long after launch.

Next I've had 3 differing Hawaii cards since early 2015, Sapphire Tri-X 290 (STD) ref PCB , Asus DCUII 290X (STD) custom PCB and currently Vapor-X 290X (STD) custom PCB.

Only time any of them blackscreen'd has been:-

a) lack of VDDC for clocks set
b) pushed memory too far, on occasions if I added a little more VDDC all was well, other times not; thus thought reached the limit.

If I was in your position @Enzarch I would have RMA'd card after all that you've done, I'm guessing this occurrence has occurred after warranty expired?

Bios modding has been all pretty much performance related, no one has looked into what may be "display output" related AFAIK. But I'm pretty certain all those sections are gonna be pretty much the same between ROMs. This is going by when several times I've done ROM compares from say beginning of data tables to end of command tables. Command tables from what I've seen are the same, it's the data tables that change and TBH its PowerPlay, VRAM_Info and VoltageObjectInfo from what I've noted.

If do see anything or read fix will be sure to post.

I know on the Sapphire forum they have this mantra of suggesting it's PSU related and guide people to go 750W + for even 1x 290/X (I usually







@ this suggestion). I know I've run [email protected] for about 24-48hrs continuous at times in my Q6600 rig and gamed many hours without issue. CPU/GPU OC'd and powered by the 650W and no issues.

I've added 390 MC mod to OP, The Stilt highlighted better for higher RAM clocks when originally posted info, perhaps may help, but don't know.

We've all been tightening RAM timings for performance, perhaps loosening them may aid? again don't know, just a suggestion floating in my mind.


----------



## navjack27

Woah my mind is blown. The blackouts i get when i overclock really high but don't get high temps or artifacts... Yeah display clock signal coruption makes sense. Maybe when i run high clocks i should just run 60hz over my dvi instead of lightboost 120hz like I'm used to... Or just do vga?

Cuz that's actually what i see, the display gets weird for a microsecond and then goes black. Everything is still going, hell when I've done this in a csgo game and I'd still be in teamspeak talking to my friends while having a black screen that won't come back.


----------



## Enzarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> If I was in your position @Enzarch I would have RMA'd card after all that you've done, I'm guessing this occurrence has occurred after warranty expired?
> 
> Bios modding has been all pretty much performance related, no one has looked into what may be "display output" related AFAIK. But I'm pretty certain all those sections are gonna be pretty much the same between ROMs. This is going by when several times I've done ROM compares from say beginning of data tables to end of command tables. Command tables from what I've seen are the same, it's the data tables that change and TBH its PowerPlay, VRAM_Info and VoltageObjectInfo from what I've noted.
> 
> If do see anything or read fix will be sure to post.
> 
> I know on the Sapphire forum they have this mantra of suggesting it's PSU related and guide people to go 750W + for even 1x 290/X (I usually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ this suggestion). I know I've run [email protected] for about 24-48hrs continuous at times in my Q6600 rig and gamed many hours without issue. CPU/GPU OC'd and powered by the 650W and no issues.
> 
> I've added 390 MC mod to OP, The Stilt highlighted better for higher RAM clocks when originally posted info, perhaps may help, but don't know.
> 
> We've all been tightening RAM timings for performance, perhaps loosening them may aid? again don't know, just a suggestion floating in my mind.


Card runs perfectly at stock voltages, plus it seemed AMD were fixing this in drivers at the time, so an RMA wasnt thought about.

Yes please, if you find anything of use it would be appreciated.

PSU much like everything else, has no effect (yes, fully tested with other PSU's)

Memory settings have no effect.

But now that I am thinking about it again, other than those ancient drivers, there is one thing that seems to have a small, but consistent effect on raising the voltage threshold before black-outs, I forgot, as it's something I do when CPU overclocking anyway: Raising "System Agent Voltage" a bit more than usual seems to allow just a bit more VDDC..... I sure hope this gives some insight

As much as I hate to see others with this problem, I sure am glad you guys are coming out of the woodwork


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Woah my mind is blown. The blackouts i get when i overclock really high but don't get high temps or artifacts... Yeah display clock signal coruption makes sense. Maybe when i run high clocks i should just run 60hz over my dvi instead of lightboost 120hz like I'm used to... Or just do vga?
> 
> Cuz that's actually what i see, the display gets weird for a microsecond and then goes black. Everything is still going, hell when I've done this in a csgo game and I'd still be in teamspeak talking to my friends while having a black screen that won't come back.


my tests demonstrate the blackouts are due to voltage only.

1000mhz 1.34v = blackout
1200mhz 1.34v = blackout

1000mhz 1.2v= ok
1200mhz 1.3v = ok


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> my tests demonstrate the blackouts are due to voltage only.
> 
> 1000mhz 1.34v = blackout
> 1200mhz 1.34v = blackout
> 
> 1000mhz 1.2v= ok
> 1200mhz 1.3v = ok


yep thats right,
high voltage = blackout

Why? Digital signal corruption.
Buy why ? ..no idea....


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

Right fixed my VoltageObjectInfo







.

Code:



Code:


7C 00 03 01 01 03 1A 00 08 96 60 00 00 00 00 00
6D 00 DF 00 8D 00 00 00 26 00 00 00 FF 00 01 07
0C 00 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 07 0C 00 0E 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 00 80
10 00 00 00 00 00 1E 05 00 00 10 00 46 05 00 80
00 00 DC 05 00 80 10 00 0E 06 06 03 22 00 0C 96
A6 00 00 00 00 00 D4 00 A2 00 D5 00 A2 00 D6 00
A2 00 D7 00 A2 00 D3 00 40 00 FF 00

Now i2cdump is:-

Code:



Code:


28 14 25 03 15 1F 7C 42 67 6A 11 66 66 44 FF FF 
A2 22 80 10 2A FF FF 00 00 00 55 55 50 00 00 00 
00 00 3C 78 20 20 00 80 06 21 9C 2D 37 9C 5C 26 
85 07 FC 7F 79 05 05 10 81 A0 60 00 00 66 00 00 
A8 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 14 00 40 80 60 A0 FF 
FF 00 30 88 54 0D 88 12 02 02 66 00 50 25 00 4A 
30 03 0E 60 C4 9C 24 88 80 00 00 00 00 DF 06 FF 
FF 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 15 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 88 01 C2 44 00 00 1F 
00 05 43 5E 70 01 70 70 5E AA 7B 6D 03 02 1C 1D 
00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 08 55 20 9A 88 00 00 08 
01 00 00 00 FF 00 23 DF 00 00 74 70 AD 15 00 00 
00 00 FF 77 A3 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 01 44 00 00 
00 00 AD 50 0C 00 10 00 3F 00 00 00 23 C0 F0 00 
00 00 00 10 01 03 01 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Like I said earlier in thread before 3 state VDDCI mod I'd get 1.000V VDDCI thus never thought I had a offset present for it. After the 3 state VDDCI mod I just thought GPU-Z was misreading voltages as it would show 0.844v for 0.850v and 1.000v for 1.000v.

Now it's showing 0.852v for 0.850v and 1.000v is still 1.000v.

So seems to me due to the inaccuracy in software voltage monitoring, it was not very clear I had a -6.25mV offset set for VDDC / VDDCI present in MTP of my IR3567B. So many thanks for pointing it out







.

I'm just so surprised there were 2 sets of offsets in there, really surprises me why an AIB would set them this way, what's the point in one offset setting -6.25mV VDDC & VDDCI and another setting +31.25mv VDDC only.

There isn't anything else loopy with by IR3567B setup? cheers.


----------



## justruss

First order of business: Thanks for such an incredible thread, and incredible detective and tinkering work. This is a truly impressive feat! The willingness to make this available, and work with those of us who couldn't possibly unravel this stuff ourselves is a credit to this place and the folks involved.

Second, my apologies for a very nooby question. I've read just about this entire thread (many parts a few times), and every single section of the 1st post more than once, including many of the linked for further discussion areas. I've also read the entire HawaiiReader thread (linked on the github page).

*Short version:* Can I use Hawaii Reader to change the idle memory clocks to something higher-- and where do I make those inputs? I'm a bit confused on this point, and it's likely down to my own understanding (or lack thereof). I'm trying to fix idle* horizontal flickering/tearing/artifacting

*Longer version:* My card (R9 290 Windforce 3X OC, rev 1) works fine in Windows with latest stock roms. No blackscreens, no flicker, idle and gaming. My problem is a little more esoteric: When I boot into OS X* (Xeon 5650 + X58 + El Capitan/Clover) directly via DisplayPort, which is my primary monitor, I get pretty horrendous horizontal tearing/artifacts at the desktop. We're talking every 1-3 seconds, usually. Sometimes it will stop for a few seconds. It is exacerbated by moving the mouse or dragging a window. Now, the interesting part is that at full load (Heaven Benchmark, for instance), the tearing stops entirely-- even if I put Heaven into windowed mode and do other tasks (email, browsing, moving around the desktop. From this noob's perspective this would indicate that the issue is one of the following: 1) GPU/mem idle clocks too low, 2)gpu/mem idle voltage too low at low DPM states, or 3)something in the jumping from idle states to higher DPM states is causing the issue.

Even more interesting is that if I run my OS X system with dual monitors-- the artifacts/tearing/horizontal lines never appear! From what I've read, AMD has set up the R9 200/300 GPUs in a way that when multiple monitors are plugged in the lowest DPM state is never fully reached (either the clocks or the voltages don't hit DPM 0 values).

I'm guessing that for whatever reason, my GPU is OK, since it works just fine in Windows. But something about the combination of DisplayPort + OS X (which has far less efficient drivers!) pushes the system just over the edge towards artifacts.

I'm also afraid to raise voltages too high, because I have a low ASIC quality card (~69%), that takes high volts on the stock rom. Hawaii reader shows DPM 0 set to 993mv, but MSi AB and GPUz show idle VDDC at 1.080 volts! So that looks like an offset of +15mv. DPM 7 as reported by AIDA64 is 1.250 volts, but MSI AB/GPUz report around 1.203 volts under load (GPUZ render test).

Finally, and I don't know if this is pertinent, but is it normal that when I check DPM voltages via AIDA64 that they don't progress from lower to higher as I go up the states? They go up, then drop in the middle, then go back up at the top? See:

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 483 MHz, VID = 1.20600 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 727 MHz, VID = 1.18100 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 924 MHz, VID = 1.16800 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 968 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 1004 MHz, VID = 1.23100 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1031 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1040 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V

In any case, if anyone can help me with the very basic question (can I use HR to change idle gpu/mem clocks?), I'd be thrilled. I know you are all very busy.


----------



## gupsterg

Yes, you can use HR to change idle clocks.

How your DPM voltages are is strange to me, but be aware I don't fully understand the EVV / ASIC profiling going on. I'd run tests and set manual voltages per DPM and see how it goes.

Don't worry too much about your ASIC quality, TBH lower = better from all The Stilt has stated in the context of us normal users. Lower ASIC = less leaky ASIC = can use and sustain higher voltage.

See this post and this one.

As you can see due to the higher voltage they use = less power draw and lower LL effect.

From how you state DPM 0 is 0.993v in bios but show as 1.080v in GPU-Z @ idle, you definitely have voltage offset present in ROM or IR3567B.

Attach your stock ROM to post, so someone may view and also attach i2cdump file.


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Attach your stock ROM to post, so someone may view and also attach i2cdump file.


I have the same WF3 card with same high DPM0. I posted i2cdump here and The Stilt said, that there is no offset.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> I have the same WF3 card with same high DPM0. I posted i2cdump here and The Stilt said, that there is no offset.


Ahhh, sorry forgot







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i2cdump
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 1C 0D 25 03 16 16 54 50 7A 0D 11 66 66 44 FF FF
> A2 22 80 10 2A FF 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 60 60 2B 1A 00 80 06 21 9C 2D 37 9C 1C 2A
> 85 07 FC 7C 79 05 05 10 81 A0 60 00 00 66 00 00
> A8 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 14 00 40 80 20 A0 FF
> FF 00 30 88 54 DD 88 12 2A 02 A8 00 50 25 00 3C
> 3C 04 9C 60 C0 9C 24 88 80 00 00 00 00 FF 06 FF
> FF 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 15 00 00
> 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 88 01 C2 44 00 00 1F
> 00 05 43 4D 58 03 30 70 5D A3 86 80 04 24 23 26
> 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 08 55 80 9F A0 00 00 09
> 48 00 00 00 FF 00 23 F7 00 00 71 7A 64 15 00 00
> 00 00 FF 76 B3 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 01 44 00 00
> 00 00 AD 50 0C 00 10 00 3F 00 00 00 23 C0 F0 00
> 00 00 00 10 01 03 01 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 00 00 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00


From your ic2dump:-

Register 26 = 00 (VDDC/VDDCI offset not shown in MSI AB slider,etc)
Register 8D = 00 (VDDC offset shown in MSI AB slider,etc)
Register 8E = 00 (VDDCI offset shown in MSI AB slider,etc)

So no voltage offset for those known ones (perhaps those are all there is







).

Some elements of your i2cdump differ from few I've seen







(90 - CF in I2C Dumps is monitoring values).

So The Stilt suggest:-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> There are no offsets what so ever in the MTP (like there shouldn´t be). It is either a fluke or some configuration bits in the MTP are not right. I would suggest you copy the VoltageObjectInfo from one of the stock MBA ROMs.
> 
> The offsets are always global, you cannot tie them to a specific DPM. The offsets are applied by the VRM controller (which doesn´t know anything about DPMs), so they are either on or off. For the same reason it is advised NOT to use offsets, because they hurt your efficiency.


How did that go?









I'd probably use VoltageObjectInfo from MLU 0PM and edit out the VRM freq. switching drop he applied plus make VDDCR limit stock if you require more than 1.36875V.


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'd probably use VoltageObjectInfo from MLU 0PM and edit out the VRM freq. switching drop he applied


Seems like I missed something









Did you find its location in VoltageObjectInfo?


----------



## gupsterg

@DDSZ

Indeed







, yep







. Link:- post

Also if you edit that table you must correct pointer Link:- post

At the time of that last linked post I thought it pointed to voltage offset, but it points to beginning of registers. Tested successfully by myself 3 times now with VoltageObjectInfo edits







.

@The Stilt
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> "uP6266" is present on all Hawaii cards, regardless if they have adjustable MVDDC or not. It is a tiny sink / source DAC in SOT23-8 package. It is located next to the through-hole inductor in the front of the card (close to the fan header). PCB location U502B. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/R9_290X/images/front_full.jpg


Tried 3 Sapphire stock ROMs, still no UP6266 in i2cdump, still can't find it on PCB







.

So was trying to find info on "sink / source" , is this it in simple terms that make kinda sense to me?
Quote:


> Sinking and Sourcing are terms used to define the control of direct current flow in a load. A sinking digital I/O (input/output) provides a grounded connection to the load, whereas a sourcing digital I/O provides a voltage source to the load.
> 
> Consider a simple circuit that consists of one digital input connected to a digital output. The circuit needs a voltage source, a ground, and a load. A sourcing digital I/O provides the voltage needed for the circuit. A sinking digital I/O provides the ground needed in the circuit. The digital input provides the load required for the circuit to work.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I bet you are using Displayport and more than 60Hz refresh rate.
> Black-outs(temporary blackscreens) are very usual with these cards. I even experience this on my card.
> If you want to get rid of this, you need to lower the volts(and thus lower the cloks) or select 60Hz refresh rate if you are using displayport.
> These blackouts are caused by corruprion of digital signal aka....displayport caused by high core volts.
> Dont ask me why, I have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone knows how to fix it, it would be super cool. I have 144Hz monitor for a reason.....and not that I will use it @60Hz


It can be fixed on Lightning cards with a hardmod which allows you to raise the 0.95V rail voltage


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And I believe you already have software control of that rail voltage on Matrix cards, once you enable Ln2 mode. But don't quote me on this.

Don't know anything that would help reference/390 series user though, I am sorry.


----------



## Enzarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> It can be fixed on Lightning cards with a hardmod which allows you to raise the 0.95V rail voltage
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I believe you already have software control of that rail voltage on Matrix cards, once you enable Ln2 mode. But don't quote me on this.
> 
> Don't know anything that would help reference/390 series user though, I am sorry.


OH FINALLY; This is exactly what I was expecting/ hoping would eventually pop up!!

We now have, at least, a step to go from.

rt123 - Any more info, links, etc. you can provide would all be helpful.

I dont mind hard modding, but just imagine if we can solve this in vBIOS!!

EDIT: looks like this is the MSI Lighting thread http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=106317


----------



## gupsterg

Don't know if the "chip" is controlled or can be controlled by vbios but will try to find time to parse some tables via Atomdis.

Try a PM to The Stilt as he would defo know if the vbios can control this







.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> OH FINALLY; This is exactly what I was expecting/ hoping would eventually pop up!!
> 
> We now have, at least, a step to go from.
> 
> rt123 - Any more info, links, etc. you can provide would all be helpful.
> 
> I dont mind hard modding, but just imagine if we can solve this in vBIOS!!
> 
> EDIT: looks like this is the MSI Lighting thread http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=106317


I am aware of the thread.

Here's a better & more exact picture of where the soldering needs to be done.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*IGNORE the black arrows completely.*
I did the mod on my Lightning last summer, haven't gotten around to testing it. But I have no doubt it works, because of the reports from that thread.

It does work from VBIOS on the matrix,

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?288926-Asus-290X-Matrix-Platinum-overclocking

Look at the last GPU tweak screenshot in the 2nd post of the thread. There's 0.95V voltage control.
What I am unsure of, is that it comes that way directly from factory, or you need to enable ln2 more and/or need special BIOS/GPU tweak.
Last part will prolly not be made public.

Edit:- @gupsterg These BIOS mods don't work on the Lightning because of the Samsung mems, right...?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Edit:- @gupsterg These BIOS mods don't work on the Lightning because of the Samsung mems, right...?


All bios mods in OP work on Lightning







.

Is there a particular one your after?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> All bios mods in OP work on Lightning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Is there a particular one your after?


Awesome news.
Can a better mem efficiency(aka tighter timings) one be done..?


----------



## gupsterg

In OP heading *Adding 390/X MC Timings (v3.1) to a 290/X & 295X2 ROM* I created Samsung K4G20325FD VRAM_Info which your Lightning would use







. That table has 390/X Memory Controller timings which:-

a) give performance boost (tested by several members)
b) as stated by The Stilt are better for higher RAM freq.

Those tables have stock K4G20325FD RAM timings in straps but you can say take 1250MHz strap timings and place them in 1500 or 1625 to gain further performance. Check heading *Memory Timings Modding > Other Timings mods* for info, method is in same section but heading *What area of ROM to mod?*.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> It does work from VBIOS on the matrix,
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?288926-Asus-290X-Matrix-Platinum-overclocking
> 
> Look at the last GPU tweak screenshot in the 2nd post of the thread. There's 0.95V voltage control.
> What I am unsure of, is that it comes that way directly from factory, or you need to enable ln2 more and/or need special BIOS/GPU tweak.
> Last part will prolly not be made public.


Quote:


> Further to the right we see two solder points that need to be closed so that the above-mentioned DIP switch may be used to activate LN2 mode.





Spoiler: PCB solder point















The BIOS IIRC is already on card, but you need to do above.

Also that card may have a controller that allow that 0.95v to be tweaked.

Will have to hunt a matrix owner for say i2cdump of card.


----------



## rt123

+ Rep, thank you sir.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







.

When looking for data about ROMs previously, I had seen info regarding the Matrix, for example this:-


----------



## rt123

Hmnn, I am aware that you can enable Ln2 BIOS on matrix by shorting the pads. But I am not sure if the launch BIOS comes with the rail voltage control or not.

Assuming it could be software implemented, they could have just rolled the feature it in a new revision of the BIOS which wasn't distributed publicly. After all, the guy I linked to, is a PRO overclocker with Asus contacts, he could be using a special Engineering BIOS.

Also Matrix owners are gonna be hard to find. I rarely saw anyone with a matrix on OCN.


----------



## mus1mus

I remembered @Johan45 has both the Lightning and the Matrix 290X. Maybe he can chime in.

Though, last I remembered, he sold those monsters.


----------



## gupsterg

@rt123

+ rep for chiming this info / bringing this discussion to table







.

UEFI Version (ie 015.042.000.003.000000) & Asus ROM P/N (ie 113-AD63600-102) is in the GPU-Z screenies, matches ROMs on TPU.

You maybe right it could be "special" ROM.

But HARDOCP review have same screenies of GPU Tweak + GPU-Z, Link:- Review page with that content

I think an investigation into "this" should be launched







.

I know just when the 390/X was launched, 290/X prices tumbled in the UK and I could have got a Matrix for same price as the Vapor-X. Knowing what I know now I maybe should have got that card







but then I guess I would never have got into bios modding







.


----------



## mus1mus

https://www.kingpincooling.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-2637.html

Maybe the rom linked into this site can be used. ^


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @rt123
> 
> + rep for chiming this info / bringing this discussion to table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> UEFI Version (ie 015.042.000.003.000000) & Asus ROM P/N (ie 113-AD63600-102) is in the GPU-Z screenies, matches ROMs on TPU.
> 
> You maybe right it could be "special" ROM.
> 
> But HARDOCP review have same screenies of GPU Tweak + GPU-Z, Link:- Review page with that content
> 
> I think an investigation into "this" should be launched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I know just when the 390/X was launched, 290/X prices tumbled in the UK and I could have got a Matrix for same price as the Vapor-X. Knowing what I know now I maybe should have got that card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but then I guess I would never have got into bios modding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No problems.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> https://www.kingpincooling.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-2637.html
> 
> Maybe the rom linked into this site can be used. ^


This looks like a winner.


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers @mus1mus , you guys like to keep me busy







(LOL) .

I will compare ROMs ASAP and view some stuff online to see if it's a controller allowing 0.95V to be changed.

I'll also contact some members on HUKD, someone may have bought the card when deal was posted and I may be able to get ROMs/i2cdumps/info.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> It can be fixed on Lightning cards with a hardmod which allows you to raise the 0.95V rail voltage
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I believe you already have software control of that rail voltage on Matrix cards, once you enable Ln2 mode. But don't quote me on this.
> 
> Don't know anything that would help reference/390 series user though, I am sorry.


Lol finally. Super rep for this!

I wonder hows it is possible that noone has brought this up till now









Not even @The Stilt. Hm....

And @gupsterg and @mus1mus, good job ! + rep too
If only we could change the voltage through bios..


----------



## rt123

I have personally mentioned this mod a few times on OCN in a few threads but it never gained this much traction.

Should have brought it up here instead.


----------



## mus1mus

Well, to be honest, not all cards exhibit the trait. My 290Xs can be subjected to higher Voltages without doing the blackscreens.

Saw a post one time on the benching thread saying this but those are LN2 crowd.

Could be great if we can have access though.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, to be honest, not all cards exhibit the trait. My 290Xs can be subjected to *higher Voltages without doing the blackscreens*.
> 
> Saw a post one time on the benching thread saying this but those are LN2 crowd.
> 
> Could be great if we can have access though.


Clocks are also Important. Above 1300-1350Mhz, you are damn near guaranteed to encounter black screens, no matter what card.

Its just not common knowledge because rarely do people have WC setups that let them go that high with proper temps, or its the Ln2 crowd, which will do the mod & move on.


----------



## gupsterg

Only thing I feel bad about .....

I could have paid £8 more than the purchase price of the Vapor-X and would have had so much more ... ....

Now I shall compose myself for the investigation







.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Clocks are also Important. Above 1300-1350Mhz, you are damn near guaranteed to encounter black screens, no matter what card.
> 
> Its just not common knowledge because rarely do people have WC setups that let them go that high with proper temps, or its the Ln2 crowd, which will do the mod & move on.


Yeah but what is the logic ? ...I mean, Ok I clock High, and add some volts and it corrups the digital output signal ? ...That's ...weird, How is it even connected to each other..


----------



## fat4l

Ok, this is from 8-pack
https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=27347914&postcount=5
Quote:


> Black screen is often a driver issue or too high core voltage.
> 
> There has to at all times be a direct relationship between the 0.95v Rail and the core voltage of the chip. If these are out of sync black screen. This is why all my benching cards have the 0.95v rails set at 1.25-1.35v then you can push 1.6 core volts with no black screen issue.
> 
> If your rolling back drivers make sure to clean the registry etc in safe mode before installing prev ones again
> 
> I would try roiling back to previous drivers no overclock and check your on normal bios not LN2 on that card.


----------



## rt123

Like 8Pack said there's a some connection between the 0.95V rail (also seen referred to as reference voltage) & Core Voltage.

Why exactly, can only be explained by an Engineer with Knowledge of the PCB. The Stilt probably knows it, dunno if he'll explain it or not.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Clocks are also Important. Above 1300-1350Mhz, you are damn near guaranteed to encounter black screens, no matter what card.
> 
> Its just not common knowledge because rarely do people have WC setups that let the go that high with proper temps, or its the Ln2 crowd, which will do the mod & move on.


Clocks and Voltages that are beyond what most can achieve.









I don't remember blackscreening on these runs though.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/41250_50#post_24789119

I'll recheck my mentioned cards. But TBH, I have to return one card and get it replaced for black screens at high Voltages.


----------



## gupsterg

@fat4l

Good info on what 8 pack uses as voltage. In the thread on KingPIN forum that mus1mus linked he has or had a Matrix card, so guessing used GPU Tweak to manipulate 0.95V rail.

I'm gonna change some ID's in my ROM plus add 2 tables I've seen Asus ROMs to have from Matrix ROM. One is picked up my AtomDis (OemInfo) then also this one.

See if this quick mod enables something more in GPUTweak.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Clocks and Voltages that are beyond what most can achieve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember blackscreening on these runs though.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/41250_50#post_24789119
> 
> I'll recheck my mentioned cards. But TBH, I have to return one card and get it replaced for black screens at high Voltages.












You lucky........









Looks like I have my work cutout out for me in this 3D Competition.


----------



## mus1mus

You are on the REDS right?


----------



## rt123

Single 290X Lightning, but yes. Team Red FTW.









My card hasn't been properly used since almost 1 year now, only used for display. Time to crank it up for the competition.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Like 8Pack said there's a some connection between the 0.95V rail (also seen referred to as reference voltage) & Core Voltage.
> 
> Why exactly, can only be explained by an Engineer with Knowledge of the PCB. The Stilt probably knows it, dunno if he'll explain it or not.


As far as I'm concerned he hasn't. I asked him the question about my blackscreens but no answer like yours...
I believe he knows how to chage it easily and maybe he could even tell us if its possible to do it in bios.

Looking for: @The Stilt


----------



## gupsterg

Well I decided to do the opposite of what I was gonna do.

I took the bios from KingPin forum and only changed VoltageObjectInfo table. The table in the Matrix ROM is the shortest I've seen, so far. This has helped identify fully the segment responsible for UP6266 in (VoltageObjectInfo/VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo).


Spoiler: Compare







Prior to flashing Matrix bios I installed GPU Tweak.


Spoiler: GPUTweak with Vapor-X







Note no ROG logo between Tuning & LiveUpdate buttons on left vertical side plus semi transparent black skin to app.

Next results of using Matrix_ln2-elpida ROM (it has Hynix AFR support as well).






As you can see GPU Tweak has detected Asus card, but no Matrix features. To me it would seem this 0.95V rail / VRM switching tweak feature is proprietary to Matrix, due to custom PCB.

Will spend bit of time dissecting bios but don't think it will yield anything.

The register 8F in Matrix VoltageObjectInfo I will research, first time seen one like that there. There was really only that register to set up IR3567B, data value 01; so the rest of programming for IR3567B would be MTP.

If I view my i2cdump (with my own ROM) register 8F has data value 1F (not set by ROM but MTP), again as I have custom PCB (12 phase) didn't wanna risk my card testing change.

My pastebin has tables for the Matrix ROMs if another wanna check ROMs as well. Will still try to gain an i2cdump from a Matrix owner to see what controllers on that card.

*** edit ***

Made contact with an owner of Matrix CF setup on HUKD, hoping will get registers / smbus dump very soon.


----------



## justruss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes, you can use HR to change idle clocks.
> 
> How your DPM voltages are is strange to me, but be aware I don't fully understand the EVV / ASIC profiling going on. I'd run tests and set manual voltages per DPM and see how it goes.
> 
> Don't worry too much about your ASIC quality, TBH lower = better from all The Stilt has stated in the context of us normal users. Lower ASIC = less leaky ASIC = can use and sustain higher voltage.
> 
> See this post and this one.
> 
> As you can see due to the higher voltage they use = less power draw and lower LL effect.
> 
> From how you state DPM 0 is 0.993v in bios but show as 1.080v in GPU-Z @ idle, you definitely have voltage offset present in ROM or IR3567B.
> 
> Attach your stock ROM to post, so someone may view and also attach i2cdump file.


Thanks for this information, and apologies on my slow response.

Quick follow up:

To change the idle clocks in HR, do I just edit the values in the powerplay tab, and which ones? For instance, to increase the idle mem clock from 150 to 300, do I change the values in Mem clock 3 AND mem freq table @ DPM 0, or just one of those values?

Below are two roms. The first is the stock silent position rom I downloaded from Gigabyte. The second is the same rom, which I slightly changed by adding +25mv to VDDCI in the powerplay tab in HR, and +7mv (1000mv total VID; reported in GPUz is 1015mv; no change to load voltage, haven't set all DPM voltages manually yet) to the idle voltages in all 6 tables. This didn't fix the problem, which I guess may be less voltage related and more idle frequency related in OS X, since I still had the horizontal flashing lines in OS X at the desktop that went away entirely if I ran something in the background (Heaven bench, or 4K youtube video in Chrome) to put the GPU under load.

I've been flashing the silent position rom because I'm very unlikely to use the stock silent position rom, so I'd like to leave the performance position rom (which works well for gaming for now) and modify the silent position.

Here are the roms, do you still need the i2cdump?:
Stock "silent" position:

HawaiiF12officialsilent.rom.zip 98k .zip file

Modded "silent" position:

HawaiiFmod.rom.zip 98k .zip file


****EDIT****

I don't think I mentioned it, and I don't know if it matters, but I have Hynix memory, according to the utility. But my GPU is not unlockable to R9 290x.


----------



## generaleramon

Hi,
i'm testing 1375 mem clock: sky diver hang when the girl see the piramid...no black screen,3dmark hang and an error "dx device removed" appear. Every time in the same exact moment. The witcher 3 that maxout the gpu is stable for over 40min.Same with dirt rally and f1 3013.1250mem no problem in 3d mark.
I have tried standard and tight timings, +/-25mv vddci and vddc. Someone have experience with this problem?


----------



## mus1mus

usual spot. drop your OC.


----------



## gupsterg

@justruss

Cheers for ROM







, also thanks for info on RAM







, please do provide i2cdump as the info helps







.

You are aware if you like, I can mod the "performance" ROM and you can flash to the "silent" ROM position? as the switch is just a switch and the card is not aware what ROM should be at which switch position.

My plan is to give you a modded stock ROM which should just give you the voltage as set in ROM. Included will be a ROM with 390 MC mod as well, your choice which you use and you will do any mods you require on top yourself.

The reason why:-

a) a lot of time I have spent detailing mods in post 1 and want people to use that info. If when they find an issue with instructions there they can post and I will improve it.
b) if people do their own mods I can spend time on exploring other things, otherwise I'm spending time on doing mods which are already detailed.

I hope that is OK







.

@subscribers

The Matrix 290X CF owner has stated UK evening time I will receive i2cdumps.

From data from various reviews the 0.95V voltage / VRM freq. adjusment / etc are available on Matrix 290X even without LN2 pad being solder on rear. They are just limited to what they can be set to as detailed in image below.



Spoiler: Matrix 290X adjustment data







Next contacted @8 Pack via PM to see if he'll share some info.


----------



## fat4l

Good luck with all that @gupsterg








I hope you wil lbring some good results.

I wonder if the same issue is happening with Fury/X cards ..


----------



## justruss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @justruss
> 
> Cheers for ROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , also thanks for info on RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , please do provide i2cdump as the info helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You are aware if you like, I can mod the "performance" ROM and you can flash to the "silent" ROM position? as the switch is just a switch and the card is not aware what ROM should be at which switch position.
> 
> My plan is to give you a modded stock ROM which should just give you the voltage as set in ROM. Included will be a ROM with 390 MC mod as well, your choice which you use and you will do any mods you require on top yourself.
> 
> The reason why:-
> 
> a) a lot of time I have spent detailing mods in post 1 and want people to use that info. If when they find an issue with instructions there they can post and I will improve it.
> b) if people do their own mods I can spend time on exploring other things, otherwise I'm spending time on doing mods which are already detailed.
> 
> I hope that is OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @subscribers
> 
> The Matrix 290X CF owner has stated UK evening time I will receive i2cdumps.
> 
> From data from various reviews the 0.95V voltage / VRM freq. adjusment / etc are available on Matrix 290X even without LN2 pad being solder on rear. They are just limited to what they can be set to as detailed in image below.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Matrix 290X adjustment data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next contacted @8 Pack via PM to see if he'll share some info.


Of course that's OK! I appreciate anything (even nothing, if you're too busy) you provide, and feel entitled to nothing given that you're really going out of your way to provide something without getting much in return.

Cheers for that!

Re performance/silent switch: I only meant to experiment with flashing roms to the silent position because I don't care about the silent rom. This was my first attempt so I first flashed the Gigabyte stock rom (silent to silent position) just to clarify that it was working and different from what was on the performance side of the switch. That's because I bought the card second hand and I couldn't find a stock rom that matched the MD5 of what I had on my card. In any case, since I flashed only the stock silent rom I figured I'd mod that just to experiment to keep things consistent. TLDR: Happy to (and plan to) flash a modded performance rom to the silent switch.


----------



## gupsterg

@fat4l










@justruss

No worries, I will mod the "silent" ROM for now







, once you've flashed that and from results we can chip in perhaps what mod to try







. How I see it your result sharing furthers our insight and should help another in same boat







.


----------



## EMYHC

Hi good guys,anyone have a explanation for this question:i have see that in sapphire r9 390x trix the Aux Pci Express PIn are 8+8,but in all the other cards are 6+8...anyone have an answer for this difference?more power input on sapphire?


----------



## gupsterg

@EMYHC

Yep







, on my Vapor-X 290X it's also 8+8, there are also other cards with 8+8. OP heading *How to edit PowerLimit* has table on W for PCI-E slot/connectors.

@justruss

Attached for your Gigabyte 290 Windforce is ROM pack, there is VDDC 1.36875V & VDDCI 1.14375V limit in these ROMs. As I'm using an edited VoltageObjectInfo table from The Stilt 0PM MLU ROM.

Justruss.zip 304k .zip file


----------



## justruss

Many thanks. I'll report back with my findings!

BTW, I guess that I edit idle frequencies using HR and changing only the frequencies in the top table on the power play tab. The lower two tables (mem and core freq) are merely for setting associated voltages in association with the 4 other tables. Correct?


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, partially correct.



In your case GPU & MEM clock 1 is highest state, GPU & MEM clock 3 is lowest, in some ROMs they can be reversed (ie 300MHz is at GPU clock 1 and so on). You see HR does not pick up the ID bytes of each GPU / RAM freq up top.

First flash ROMs as is, then do freq/voltage mods as you require and report back







.

Then there is another little tweak that can be done via HR and also I will match something that I call the "Effciency @ Idle table" in PowerPlay to have same GPU/RAM freq + voltages. The Stilt gave advise this table should be matched when we change DPM 0 freq/voltages. Soon these 2 tweaks will be documented in OP of thread.


----------



## nwxan90

atigpureg.txt 83k .txt file


Hey Guys,

I'm the guy from HUKD

As promised here is the file,

Let me know if you need anything else. I have two of the cards in Crossfire. Not sure if that makes much difference.


----------



## gupsterg

Many many thanks for taking your time to post info







, + rep







, I also require the i2cdump







(view video below).



Spoiler: AiDA64 i2cdump guide











Thank you for confirming you see the 0.95V voltage slider in GPU Tweak and can take it to 1.025V via PM on HUKD. I would assume you have not soldered the LN2 mode pads on card?


Spoiler: Matrix LN2 enable pads







If there is any bios mods you require let me know I will happily oblige as you have taken time out for us







.

And *welcome to OCN!*


----------



## kizwan

@gupsterg I don't know the impact of this but I checked the 390MC v3.1 for ELPIDA memory contains HYNIX data block (between Memory Adjust Table & Memory Clock Patch Table) & HYNIX SEQ Setting.

ELPIDA data block.

Code:



Code:


FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 62 04 07 00 20 04 87 00 4E 11 41 34 33 31 03 00 10 04 41 03 24 89 03 00 09 04 04 00 15 22 64 00 80 30 13 00 8C 05 00 10 00 00 00 10 04 0F 0C 00 FF FF 04 04 40 3C 0F 00 06 73 04 81 01 06 00 00 23 00 00 00 19 00 0A 00 57 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 04 02 51 0B F0 00 51 28 C2 00 E0 05 F4 00 11 00 E0 74 58 00 00 00 00 9A 06 00 00 87 00 72 CA 10 21 00 00 28 51 AA 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 07 00 00 07 07 07 07 07 07 07 07 07 07 07 07 8C 8C 8C 8C 8C 8C 8C 8C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 32 32 32 32 07 07 07 07 0C 0C 0C 0C 32 32 32 32 8C 8C 8C 8C 06 06 06 06 06 06 06 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 06 06 06 06 06 06 06 06 06 06 06 06 06 06 06 06 06 06 06 06 06 06 06 07 07 07 07 07 07 07 07 07 07 07 07 8C 8C 8C 8C 07 07 07 07 8C 8C 8C 8C 00 00 00 00 13 13 13 13 CC 00 00 00 0C 0C 05 05 0C 0C 0C 0C 0C 0C 0C 0C

HYNIX SEQ Setting.

Code:



Code:


00 00 05 03 F0 00 00 00 00 00 05 03 F0 00 00 00 00 00 05 03 F0 00 00 00 00 00 05 03 F0 00 00 00 00 00 05 03 F0 00 00 00 00 00 05 03 F0 00 00 00 00 00 05 03 F0 00 00 00 00 00 05 03 F0 00 00 00

ELPIDA SEQ Setting.

Code:



Code:


04 04 00 00 F0 00 00 00 04 04 00 00 F0 00 00 00 04 04 00 00 F0 00 00 00 04 04 00 00 F0 00 00 00 04 04 00 00 F0 00 00 00 04 04 00 00 F0 00 00 00 04 04 00 00 F0 00 00 00 04 04 00 00 F0 00 00 00


----------



## gupsterg

When I used only HYNIX SEQ Setting (AJR) and placed in my stock HYNIX (AFR) I got 0 gain in performance or stability.

So that's why 390 MC v1.0 was scrapped and v2.0 was done.

v2.0 was as the Stilt said:-
Quote:


> To get around the MEMCLK barrier in Grenada, AMD has latched some of the memory controller related timings (through bios). So for higher than 1375MHz use 390 memory block with corrected memory density and corrected timings.


v3.0 was when we started correcting RAM IC Vendor ID but also RefreshRateFactor. Which caused a performance drop, so then we went v3.1.

All the Stilt has explained regrading table structure is:-
Quote:


> VRAM_Info yes. The first part of the table is for PHY & IO related settings / timings wink.gif


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> When I used only HYNIX SEQ Setting (AJR) and placed in my stock HYNIX (AFR) I got 0 gain in performance or stability.
> 
> So that's why 390 MC v1.0 was scrapped and v2.0 was done.
> 
> v2.0 was as the Stilt said:-
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> To get around the MEMCLK barrier in Grenada, AMD has latched some of the memory controller related timings (through bios). So for higher than 1375MHz use 390 memory block with corrected memory density and corrected timings.
> 
> 
> 
> v3.0 was when we started correcting RAM IC Vendor ID but also RefreshRateFactor. Which caused a performance drop, so then we went v3.1.
> 
> All the Stilt has explained regrading table structure is:-
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> VRAM_Info yes. The first part of the table is for PHY & IO related settings / timings wink.gif
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The ELPIDA data block was taken from 390 ROM. Better use that for ELPIDA card instead of HYNIX ones.

Regarding SEQ Setting, my idea is that since we're using 390 MC, we should use most of the 390 tables in it. Since it doesn't show any difference in performance, the more reason we should use it.


----------



## gupsterg

I'm happy to add or change it







, as I have no card with Elpida RAM you are able to test if performance is effected?

Do you think we should also change the "data" block?

On a side note received a Sapphire Tri-X 290 4GB (not New Edition 8+8) yesterday







.



And with -6.25mV for VDDC / VDCCI denoted by the FF @ 0.x26 in i2cdump managed 1100/1475 & 1110/1460







.

Link:- Out of box vs 1100/ 1475 vs 1110/1460

If I compare this to my Vapor-X 290X that has VID of 1.24375 with +25mV offset out of box at clocks of 1030/1325, IIRC managed max 1080/1525 without touching voltage.

Will be spending a bit more time seeing if I can get the Tri-X 290 past 1110/1460, then time for bios mods







.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Do you think we should also change the "data" block?


Of course yes. If for HYNIX we can use one from 390, why not for ELPIDA.


----------



## gupsterg

Again only reason they weren't changed was as The Stilt had not highlighted this on 2 occasions when asked, but any how we can







.

I've so far done about 4-5 roms, which include Elpida BABG / BBBG , Samsung K4FS and Hynix AFR / BFR and all as v3.1 and no reports of issues.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Again only reason they weren't changed was as The Stilt had not highlighted this on 2 occasions when asked, but any how we can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I've so far done about 4-5 roms, which include Elpida BABG / BBBG , Samsung K4FS and Hynix AFR / BFR and all as v3.1 and no reports of issues.


I don't think you get my logic here. In the 390 ROMs, there's HYNIX 390 MC & there's also ELPIDA 390 MC. You only use HYNIX 390 MC, just changed the memory vendor header & memory timings for use in 290 ROMs.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I don't think you get my logic here. In the 390 ROMs, there's HYNIX 390 MC & there's also ELPIDA 390 MC. You only use HYNIX 390 MC, just changed the memory vendor header & memory timings for use in 290 ROMs.


I get your logic







. I appreciate and value your input







. Since posting this mod you & DDSZ are the only ones giving input on edits to do and I want input







.

We still have not identified MC timings and perhaps this way we'll narrow it down.

My logic was as such for mod.

When I take only HYNIX AJR seq and add to AFR table there is no boost.

When I change RefreshRateFactor in AFR to same as AJR it will boost performance, but it is not the same boost as combining AJR seq & RRF.

So perhaps the AJR seq is the MC timings. The data block between AJR & AFR is identical. So I don't think that is MC timings.

Seq for Elpida BBBG & BABG does differ between them IIRC, I did not have time to check data block, I will and if you do please let me know. When I tested v3.1 mod with other members it worked so rolled with it.

By this I do not mean there is no room to improve on mod and am happy to improve it with input from members







.

I will double check IC setup section between AJR & AFR, as IIRC there are other value changes besides the ones I/we have labelled. Time has just been short on my end, even though I'm giving it all I have







.


----------



## nwxan90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Many many thanks for taking your time to post info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , + rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I also require the i2cdump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (view video below).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AiDA64 i2cdump guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for confirming you see the 0.95V voltage slider in GPU Tweak and can take it to 1.025V via PM on HUKD. I would assume you have not soldered the LN2 mode pads on card?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Matrix LN2 enable pads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is any bios mods you require let me know I will happily oblige as you have taken time out for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And *welcome to OCN!*


 atismbusdump.txt 38k .txt file


Here is the other file, I can also confirm I have not soldered on anything to the cards.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So perhaps the AJR seq is the MC timings. The data block between AJR & AFR is identical. So I don't think that is MC timings.


The AJR & AFR "data block" are not identical. The one identical is Memory Adjust Table (MemAdjustTbl). The "data block" I'm referring to is between Memory Adjust Table (MemAdjustTbl) & Memory Clock Patch Table (MemClkPatchTbl).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> @gupsterg I don't know the impact of this but I checked the 390MC v3.1 for ELPIDA memory contains HYNIX data block (between *Memory Adjust Table & Memory Clock Patch Table*) & HYNIX SEQ Setting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Seq for Elpida BBBG & BABG does differ between them IIRC, *I did not have time to check data block, I will and if you do please let me know.*


Ermm...what is I'm doing right now? I checked & let you know now, a couple posts ago.


----------



## gupsterg

@kizwan

Yes, that section differs







, I have seen that. I will mark an image with some names of sections, as it will aid discussion







.

As you have Elpida card and can do mod please test mod as you've outlined and I will make changes to OP from your results







.

Many thanks for time/input







.

@nwxan90

+rep







, many thanks again for your time.


----------



## nwxan90

Absolutely no problem Anything else I can help with let me know.


----------



## justruss

Quick update:

So I've only had the time to try out your rom with the 390MC timings (or I assume that's what the label means). It performs well, as is with no edits, in Win 10. It also reduces my idle voltage to 993mv and load voltage to 1195mv. Nice.

Of course I still have the tearing in OS X. So I tried a few iterations only modifying the idle mem clocks: first 200, then 300, then 800. In each case, the higher the clock, the lower the tearing in OS X. But nothing eliminated it entirely. I wonder if when I have the memory clock running at 800 at idle what's happening is that the computer is sitting at this idle longer than it would sit at idle at 150 or 300 memory clocks, so what I'm seeing is simply fewer mem frequency transitions? If so, it might not be an issue of the mem clock running too low-- but an issue that occurs any time the memory clock changes frequency at all in OS X. OS X graphics drivers, particularly for the R9 290/390 (which Apple never sold, but has written drivers for, so it is recognized to an extent), leave a lot to be desired.

The only thing that works in OS X is to run the mem clock at 1250 at all times-- I can still let the GPU core move itself through the DPM states dynamically. I did this by changing Mem Clock 3 to 1250, but leaving the Mem Freq Table as is (150 at DPM 0). Frustratingly, I am unable to monitor what the GPU core/mem are actually doing once I boot OS X, because the HW Sensors (as is well documented) there do not pick up the GPU (it always reports 0 degrees, and doesn't show GPU fan/core/mem) though the GPU fans definitely move dynamically depending on temperatures. With this setup, booting into Windows, I can see with GPUz that the mem clock is idling at 1250 and the GPU core is idling at 300... the reported voltage is 993mv in this state, which is what I have DPM 0 set to. I hope I'm not causing damage by running this way. It does sound like the GPU fans are running faster at idle in OS X than Windows.

I think I need to test a few more iterations to see if I can prevent tearing while maximizing efficiency. Perhaps I can get my idle voltage lower while leaving the mem running at full speed. Or I could even downclock the memory in the VBios (so it runs at lower DPM 0 and lower frequency in OS X), and use AB or AMD to clock the memory back up to 1250 in Windows.

I've attached the modified version of your rom in case that's of interest. Happy to test a few more things.

F390M3.rom.zip 98k .zip file


*** EDIT ***

I should mention that I changed the values in the Fan tab to those that match the ones from the stock "performance" VBios. I think the only thing that changed, from memory, were the last two items: changing the mode from 1 to 0, and the fan value at the bottom from 56 to 60.


----------



## gungstar

is it possible to use method *Adding 390/X MC Timings (v3.1) to a 290/X & 295X2 ROM* to edit 390 bios to change MC Timings from Hynix to Elpida?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Ermm...what is I'm doing right now? I checked & let you know now, a couple posts ago.


Please accept my apologies for not following your guidance on which section was being discussed.

Please test mod, then we may possibly narrow down if that section sets MC timings, I appreciate it







. I have added labels to segment 2 & 4 as per Atomdis parsing







.



I will test adding segment 3 from AJR to to stock AFR VRAM_Info, to see if I get a boost. I would assume segment 6 also need be added but will add that after, then edit RRF from 01 to 02. This way I'll know if the hex changes in segment 1 besides RRF make a difference.

Again thank you for input & your time







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwxan90*
> 
> Absolutely no problem Anything else I can help with let me know.


Will do and thanks, if there is anything we can do in return likewise post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justruss*
> 
> So I've only had the time to try out your rom with the 390MC timings (or I assume that's what the label means). It performs well, as is with no edits, in Win 10. It also reduces my idle voltage to 993mv and load voltage to 1195mv. Nice.


Yep label means what you think







, thank you for confirming your voltages are now without offset.

DPM7: GPUClock = 1040 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V

You posted your DPM7 = 1.25V (stock rom uses EVV mode), due to various factors what you get as VDDC under load will differ depending on app used to "load card up", regardless of EVV or manual VID. For same app prior to fixed ROM what was VDDC under load? cheers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justruss*
> 
> I should mention that I changed the values in the Fan tab to those that match the ones from the stock "performance" VBios. I think the only thing that changed, from memory, were the last two items: changing the mode from 1 to 0, and the fan value at the bottom from 56 to 60.


The 1 to 0 was disabling "Fuzzy Logic" fan mode, it's used in "Silent/Quiet" ROMs. OP has info on that and the other value you've changed from 56 to 60, please post screenie so make it quicker to comment what it was.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justruss*
> 
> I hope I'm not causing damage by running this way. It does sound like the GPU fans are running faster at idle in OS X than Windows.


IMO no damage running 1250MHz for RAM all the time, slightly power usage will go up that's all IMO. Fan difference between windows & OS X for same ROM comparison I'd think it's something probably down to how OS X driver working, but don't know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> is it possible to use method *Adding 390/X MC Timings (v3.1) to a 290/X & 295X2 ROM* to edit 390 bios to change MC Timings from Hynix to Elpida?


Yes, use video as method but use offset locations depending on you own ROM and mod the appropriate "file" in zip to your ROM.


----------



## justruss

All tests for load used GPUz render test.

On Gigabyte Stock ROM VDDC at load was 1203 mv
On your 390mc rom, before I edited anything it was 1195mv
On your 390mc rom, after editing only idle mem clocks it was 1195mv

I haven't changed core clocks or any voltages for any DPM levels yet. So I guess this is still using EVV, but without any offset now.
As I tinker I will report back. I'm also happy to try things out if it's of help. I'm also happy to re-run AIDA64 to see what it's reporting for VID at each of the DPM levels if that's of any interest. (I'm using the demo, so it's going to work for 30 more days or so.)


----------



## OneB1t

this is because of offset or vrm switching frequency


----------



## gupsterg

@justruss

+ rep for info







, glad you used GPU-Z render test







.

Very strange the stock Gigabyte ROM plus voltage controller chip setup (IR3567B).

SO with stock ROM idle is 0.993V but due to whatever is going on with VoltageObjectInfo / IR3567B MTP config = 1.080V , ~ +0.087V. Then your load VDDC on stock = 1.203V and modified = 1.195V, ~ +0.008V.

Glad it's sorted now







, no need for AiDA 64 VID report as it does not take into account offsets and it will still report same between stock and modified ROM I supplied. SMBus dump be great for stock vs modified I supplied







.

"Efficiency @ Idle" table will be fine if your not modding DPM 0 voltage/freq., if you do then we'll sort it







.


Spoiler: Other tweak you could try is







Link:- Berkeley's post

Don't know how that tweak be useful to you but at least you have info







.


----------



## justruss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @justruss
> 
> + rep for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , glad you used GPU-Z render test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Very strange the stock Gigabyte ROM plus voltage controller chip setup (IR3567B).
> 
> SO with stock ROM idle is 0.993V but due to whatever is going on with VoltageObjectInfo / IR3567B MTP config = 1.080V , ~ +0.087V. Then your load VDDC on stock = 1.203V and modified = 1.195V, ~ +0.008V.
> 
> Glad it's sorted now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , no need for AiDA 64 VID report as it does not take into account offsets and it will still report same between stock and modified ROM I supplied. SMBus dump be great for stock vs modified I supplied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> "Efficiency @ Idle" table will be fine if your not modding DPM 0 voltage, if you do then we'll sort it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Other tweak you could try is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link:- Berkeley's post
> 
> Don't know how that tweak be useful to you but at least you have info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Let me check my data-- the stock shift looks wrong! I think that was supposed to be 0.993V VID to VDDC 1.008V on the stock Gigabyte Rom at idle, and load VDDC of 1.203V. The other numbers are correct. I think I just mistyped where the 8 should be! I should have the logs I can refer to and include the correct information later.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







.

I have also corrected my mistake in last post







, I'll put it down to the late night playing with the Tri-X 290 I acquired yesterday







.

Here is info on "Efficiency @ idle" section, @DDSZ had marked these values ages ago on Guru3D but we only got info on it when I was marking PowerPlay for another mod and queried the Stilt about it's purpose.



Perhaps modding these may help your [email protected] situation coupled with what you're doing already? if they do please report back







.


----------



## justruss

Will do!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justruss*
> 
> Will do!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> this is because of offset or vrm switching frequency


I think offset or incorrect MTP on IR3567B, did nothing to VRM switching in a way







.

@DDSZ posted he had same card and had posted info regarding ROM / i2cdump for Stilt to view. So as Stilt guided DDSZ to use MBA stock VoltageObjectInfo, I thought Stilt's MLU 0PM is best to use (reasons in image).


----------



## spyshagg

regarding blackout (out of sync), i just installed asus gpu tweak just for curiosity and it prompted me to update the bios, I said sure. Blackout threshold increased from 150mv to 175mv with the new bios (with displayport freesync @ 144hz, which is great).

If you guys solve this problem, it will unlock a whole new level of performance for us (no one can play with out of sync errors, right? lol)

I might look into hardmods as well. Its just one rail. Need to find the mod spot on a reference asus and an DCII Asus.


----------



## gupsterg

You have ROM before and after update?

Compare may reveal something.


----------



## OneB1t

i think that compare will reveal +25mV offset


----------



## spyshagg

sure

Original: https://www.dropbox.com/s/coqvsn7qw7e1hz9/asus%20r9%20290x%20DCUII%20bios%20original.rom?dl=0
updated by gpu tweak: https://www.dropbox.com/s/eolqsac7pbobqny/asus%20r9%20290x%20DCUII%20gpu%20tweak%20bios%20update.rom?dl=0

Dont think it matters much though. Everytime you flash the same bios, the blackouts appear at different millivolts. With the first bios above, one flash I couldn't get above 130v without blackout. The next flash got me to 150mv. Its silly


----------



## Enzarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Blackout threshold increased from 150mv to 175mv with the new bios (with displayport freesync @ 144hz, which is great).
> 
> If you guys solve this problem, it will unlock a whole new level of performance for us (no one can play with out of sync errors, right? lol)
> 
> I might look into hardmods as well. Its just one rail. Need to find the mod spot on a reference asus and an DCII Asus.


No kidding! much more so for ones like mine, I have to stick under ~+40mV, and that's with Sys Agent Volts bumped a lot to gain the last little bit.

I am so very excited and hopeful. I had mine under water and came up with the breaking down of the stock reference cooler for VRM/VRAM cooling just a few days after I got it, so being hard voltage limited was so very disappointing. I dont think my 290 has exceeded 40°C since 2013


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> sure
> 
> Original: https://www.dropbox.com/s/coqvsn7qw7e1hz9/asus%20r9%20290x%20DCUII%20bios%20original.rom?dl=0
> updated by gpu tweak: https://www.dropbox.com/s/eolqsac7pbobqny/asus%20r9%20290x%20DCUII%20gpu%20tweak%20bios%20update.rom?dl=0
> 
> Dont think it matters much though. Everytime you flash the same bios, the blackouts appear at different millivolts. With the first bios above, one flash I couldn't get above 130v without blackout. The next flash got me to 150mv. Its silly


Yep, ROM has no difference IMO that would help "blackout".

Firstly between ROMs the "unknown section" differs right at beginning. Differences are text elements for say compile date/bios PN string and then about 21 hex values which we have no idea what they mean. Then the "Directory of data / command tables" differs as VoltageObjectInfo table is larger in updated ROM so pointers to data/command tables between ROMs change.

Next PowerPlay have 1 differing value between ROMs, MPDL 216 (orig.) vs 250 (updated).

Next VRAM_Info between ROMs have 2 hex value change, Segment 3 in a previously attached marking of a VRAM_Info table, these are something to do with BBBG RAM IMO, do not know what these values mean.

Next VoltageObjectInfo differs between them, updated has 1 register and data value to program IR3567B, this is an unknown register so can't comment what effect it has. Also this register maybe active in card via MTP with the non updated ROM, only having i2cdumps between the 2 ROMs would confirm.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> In OP heading *Adding 390/X MC Timings (v3.1) to a 290/X & 295X2 ROM* I created Samsung K4G20325FD VRAM_Info which your Lightning would use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That table has 390/X Memory Controller timings which:-
> 
> a) give performance boost (tested by several members)
> b) as stated by The Stilt are better for higher RAM freq.
> 
> Those tables have stock K4G20325FD RAM timings in straps but you can say take 1250MHz strap timings and place them in 1500 or 1625 to gain further performance. Check heading Memory Timings Modding > Other Timings mods] for info, method is in same section but heading What area of ROM to mod?.


So I tried to do this to my Lightning Ln2 BIOS, followed your Video step by step, but when I got to the UEFI tool part, I got "BIOS length does not match" error when I tried to load the vBIOS.

What did I do wrong...?


----------



## gupsterg

@rt123

No idea







, other than bios length is not what HD7xxx Series UEFI Patch Tool BETA expects it to be. Please attach stock & modded ROM and I will view ASAP







.

@subscribers

Thoroughly impressed with the Tri-X 290 OC so far







, TBH was impressed with the Tri-X 290 STD I used own as well (1100/1475 ~+25mV).

I was getting "blackscreen" erratically if using 1100/1450 or 1100/1475 or 1110/1460, so it was time to remove the -6.25mV VDDC/VDDCI offset present in IR3568B MTP(denoted by FF @ 0x26 in my i2cdump).



8hrs of [email protected] now at stock volts (plus VDDC/VDDCI offset removed) using 1110/1460 =























Prior to that run, card had been tested for 3dMark FS (all tests) looped for 30min and Heavensward looped 30min plus some desktop use of 1hr or so. Reason why I using test methodology of no load to high was to see if it "blackscreen".

Now with this mod stage 1 ROM will see if it will improve clocks from 1110/1460 still using stock volts.


----------



## rt123

LightningBIOSplay.zip 194k .zip file


Files uploaded.

You can look at them at your convenience, not in a hurry.









Edit:- Just to clarify, the file without an extension, is the one that's modified.

regln2.rom = stock
ln2MC = modified.


----------



## gupsterg

Why tool was giving error is it expects either 64kb or 128kb files and your files were 120kb, may I ask what you used to dump rom? I know GPU-Z makes roms 128kb when dumping if short.

I added extra bytes, double checked mod (which was correctly done) and fixed checksum, use file Ln2MC.rom in fixed folder, also in fixed folder file regln2.rom is now correct length.

LightningBIOSplay.zip 490k .zip file


Enjoy and let know me how MC mod goes so we can improve or fix any issue







.


----------



## rt123

That was quick. Thank you.
I'll take it for a spin tomorrow to see how it behaves.

This is what I always use to flash. https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18552408

The BIOS was either Backup by the method shown in that post or it was an update from MSi. I don't exactly remember, its been a while.


----------



## OneB1t

i think that adding third gpu state broke OpenCL memory overclock







(memory stay on 150mhz for computing)


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> That was quick. Thank you.
> I'll take it for a spin tomorrow to see how it behaves.
> 
> This is what I always use to flash. https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18552408
> 
> The BIOS was either Backup by the method shown in that post or it was an update from MSi. I don't exactly remember, its been a while.


No worries







.

Some manufacturers I've noted do only give short ROM. I'll dump a ROM via atiflash to see what it does, as never used it for that purpose. Will update instructions as required in OP.


----------



## Maggots

======Delete post=========


----------



## justruss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maggots*
> 
> Hello, I have gigabyte 290 oc . It's not brand new but second hand, when I installed it in my pc, I tested it with 3d mark. I'm surprise with the fan sound, it's very loud (compare to my old HD 7870). And the temperature is high to. Is it normal if idle temperature is 45-47 C, and load about 83 C? I'm not playing with any game yet.


I'm guessing the OP wants to keep this thread on topic-- but I'm the noob here, so please correct me if I'm wrong-- so as it doesn't really relate to the BIOS editing, I'm only going to confirm that yes, depending on a variety of factors (including airflow, ambient temps, quiet vs. performance bios switch), that's not terribly surprisingly. You should read some reviews of the card.

The idle sounds on the high end, but it could be down to poor air flow and high ambient temps. R9 290s can run as hot as 95 C under load, and the Windforce will easily hit high 70s to 84, depending on load/bios position, when cooking. Most after market 290s in normal/cool ambient temps and good case flow at absolute load run between high 60s and 85 C.

I'm sure everyone will be happy to discuss all this re BIOS editing, but general questions about a specific model probably belong in a thread specifically on that card, a stand-alone thread, an R9 290 owners thread, or even a cooling thread. There's a lot of possibly discuss and it would really take us far outside the range of what this thread is about.

That said, if you're looking to slightly reduce temps via BIOS editing, this might be the place... but I'd go after the low hanging fruit first (case air flow, ambient temps, etc).

Cheers, and good luck!


----------



## Maggots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justruss*
> 
> I'm guessing the OP wants to keep this thread on topic-- but I'm the noob here, so please correct me if I'm wrong-- so as it doesn't really relate to the BIOS editing, I'm only going to confirm that yes, depending on a variety of factors (including airflow, ambient temps, quiet vs. performance bios switch), that's not terribly surprisingly. You should read some reviews of the card.
> 
> The idle sounds on the high end, but it could be down to poor air flow and high ambient temps. R9 290s can run as hot as 95 C under load, and the Windforce will easily hit high 70s to 84, depending on load/bios position, when cooking. Most after market 290s in normal/cool ambient temps and good case flow at absolute load run between high 60s and 85 C.
> 
> I'm sure everyone will be happy to discuss all this re BIOS editing, but general questions about a specific model probably belong in a thread specifically on that card, a stand-alone thread, an R9 290 owners thread, or even a cooling thread. There's a lot of possibly discuss and it would really take us far outside the range of what this thread is about.
> 
> That said, if you're looking to slightly reduce temps via BIOS editing, this might be the place... but I'd go after the low hanging fruit first (case air flow, ambient temps, etc).
> 
> Cheers, and good luck!


Sorry my mistake, I've misread the thread title with the other one







But thanks for the answer. Sorry once again. I mean it to post my question to [Official] AMD R9 290X / 290 Owners Club thread


----------



## spyshagg

I read the fist post tutorial and everything is pretty clear, thanks for the work









One question: Have we identified why the 390x bios is faster than the 290x bios when flashed to a 290x card? Is it only the memory timings?

In other words, adding the 390x timings to a 290x bios will wield the same performance as flashing an entire 390 bios such as the ones available on the 290x mem mod topic?


----------



## OneB1t

memory timings and controller timings








if you add 390X memory timings to 290X bios it will be same speed


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> I read the fist post tutorial and everything is pretty clear, thanks for the work


Thank you







, still hoping to add content / improve it with all of us working on "ROM"







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> One question: Have we identified why the 390x bios is faster than the 290x bios when flashed to a 290x card? Is it only the memory timings?
> 
> In other words, adding the 390x timings to a 290x bios will wield the same performance as flashing an entire 390 bios such as the ones available on the 290x mem mod topic?


In addition to Oneb1t's info, some are finding the 390 ROM is still yielding extra performance.

For example IIRC @fyzzz card performs best with 390 ROM and @kizwan did a compare of 390 ROM with some mods vs 290 ROM with same RAM strap timings and 390 Memory Controller timings.

1st and 2nd result in this Link:- http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7432553/fs/7434854/fs/7435150

I tried a 390X ROM on my Vapor-X 290X with mods to make it more compatible and it just "blackscreen" at windows loading stage







. Hoping to now try one on the Tri-X 290 as it has AMD ref PCB (AMD stamp on PCI-E fingers area).

I had a question about your "blackscreen" situation, you stated increased voltage is causing corruption of output signal are you upping GPU/RAM clocks in that test scenario?

I know I haven't increased voltage on the Tri-X 290 yet, well not by much. I just removed the offset in IR3567B which was reducing VDDC & VDDCI by -6.25mV and now 1100/1450 or 1100/1475 or 1110/1460 is not "blackscreening" like on stock ROM.

Here's another screenie of having run 1hr Heavensward benchmark looped.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Marked in red on the i2cdump txt is the various offsets (currently we know about) 00 'd , what values do you have in your i2cdump?


----------



## gungstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> ...290x mem mod topic?


can you point me to that topic?


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I had a question about your "blackscreen" situation, you stated increased voltage is causing corruption of output signal are you upping GPU/RAM clocks in that test scenario?
> 
> I know I haven't increased voltage on the Tri-X 290 yet, well not by much. I just removed the offset in IR3567B which was reducing VDDC & VDDCI by -6.25mV and now 1100/1450 or 1100/1475 or 1110/1460 is not "blackscreening" like on stock ROM.
> 
> Here's another screenie of having run 1hr Heavensward benchmark looped.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marked in red on the i2cdump txt is the various offsets (currently we know about) 00 'd , what values do you have in your i2cdump?


Blackscreen or blackout? if you are talking about the out of sync situation (the card does not hang up, it simply stops displaying an image to the screen = blackout). then:

- gpu 1000mhz Mem 1250mhz @ 200mv = loses sync every two or three seconds
- gpu 1200mhz Mem 1250mhz @ 200mv = loses sync much faster.

After a certain gpu speed, the mhz do affect the speed that the blackouts occur. So 1200 @ 200mv have more blackouts than 1000 @ 200mv

How do I reproduce an ic2dump?


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> can you point me to that topic?


sure, here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1564219/r9-390x-bios-for-r9-290-290x-now-with-stock-and-modded-voltage-tables/0_50


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Blackscreen or blackout? if you are talking about the out of sync situation (the card does not hang up, it simply stops displaying an image to the screen = blackout).


I've experienced :-

a) "Blackscreen" where rendering is still going on but no display output, sometimes recovered by pressing "CTRL+ALT+DEL" to bring up task manager in my experience.

b) "Blackscreen" where rendering is not going on and no display output, not recoverable in my experience.

c) "Blackscreen" where it appears quick / full screen and goes away, like say a flicker.

Are we all in agreement these are the situations that can occur? and we can name them something which we'll clearly know which we are talking about when posting?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> loses sync every two or three seconds


Ahhh, this I'm relating to. Tell me if this is the same, Vapor-X 290X using stock ROM, set 1100/[email protected]+44mV using MSI AB. In 3dMark FS GT1 looped every so often (I didn't time it, but it repeated) I'd see a quick black flash on complete screen. ie no output but back again, I would say you could liken it to a flicker, very fast switch between display being outputted and not. Once I manually set VID, no more did I get it.

I'm not saying my solution is your fix, just getting my head around what's going on / being talked about







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> How do I reproduce an ic2dump?





Spoiler: AiDA 64 i2cdump / SMBus











Will add this to OP







.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I've experienced :-
> 
> a) "Blackscreen" where rendering is still going on but no display output, sometimes recovered by pressing "CTRL+ALT+DEL" to bring up task manager in my experience.
> 
> b) "Blackscreen" where rendering is not going on and no display output, not recoverable in my experience.
> 
> c) "Blackscreen" where it appears quick / full screen and goes away, like say a flicker.
> 
> Are we all in agreement these are the situations that can occur? and we can name them something which we'll clearly know which we are talking about when posting?
> Ahhh, this I'm relating to. Tell me if this is the same, Vapor-X 290X using stock ROM, set 1100/[email protected]+44mV using MSI AB. In 3dMark FS GT1 looped every so often (I didn't time it, but it repeated) I'd see a quick black flash on complete screen. ie no output but back again, I would say you could liken it to a flicker, very fast switch between display being outputted and not. Once I manually set VID, no more did I get it.
> 
> I'm not saying my solution is your fix, just getting my head around what's going on / being talked about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AiDA 64 i2cdump / SMBus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will add this to OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


sure, around the forums they are named:

"a" is a blackout

"b" is a blackscreen

"c" is a blackout

Strange that you "solved" your blackouts by setting the vid directly on the bios (removing the offset also?). If it was this simple, then why does the 0.9v rail voltage mod exists?

I will mod my bios to test it. I dont even know if it has an offset or not lol

thanks for the link, will try to dump it once I get home if time allows


----------



## gupsterg

I and another member on Sapphire forum with same model card, having same black flicker when at 1100/1500 or 1525, fixed by manual VID. This was without -6.25mV VDDC/VDDCI offset removed at location 0x26 in i2cdump, we also had the VDDC only offset at location 0x8D in i2cdump, his +25mV mine +31.25mV.

Only recently I cracked the way IR3567B is programmed by VoltageObjectInfo, I had tried at the time of Guru3D thread but there was a) so much going on b) wasn't as experienced with rom,etc . We still don't know about all the registers and what values we can give for data to them.

I can not comment on when the 0.95V hard mod came out, but bios modding was not possible on Hawaii for a fair time, due to the digital signature enforcement in driver. The driver used to check the signature in rom to know if values are as manufacturer set. This is what I read when searching for info in early 2015.

It was only when the 390 bios was leaked on web and on Guru3D an exploration of bios started and bios modding came about (AFAIK). I then started this thread here as there were things we'd learned that I wanted in OP of a thread and not spread over the many pages.

Prior to me, ddsz and oneb1t exploring bios you only had PT1 & PT3 roms and Stilt's mining roms. If they existed I didn't find them when searching for info. Stilt's mining roms were no use to a non miner due to the disabled ROPs, to improve mining power efficiency. Stilt's MLU came about 9 days after we started looking at bios mods on Guru3D (3 days after this thread), there had been demand for alternative roms to stock ones for normal use prior to that.


----------



## eucalyptux

Hello everyone, ive been folowing the thread since a few weeks and im very impressed by all the research put into this, thanks !

I would now try to build a BIOS for 24/7 use with custom idle and load voltage/frequency and all those timing/MC mods, is the one in "R9 390X BIOS for R9 290/290X" thread the best one to start from ? (i have a 290 ref with hynix)

@gupsterg did you ever had the opportunity to play with "Radeon BIOS Editor" ? Damn that was a great tool for my HD6950 back in the day!
Im hope that Hawaii Bios Reader will grow that far


----------



## gupsterg

Hi @eucalyptux,

I would create your own ROM TBH, firstly I'd use your stock factory ROM and modify that to get the most from card like I did. Secondly use a stock 390 ROM modded to get the max performance and whichever works best I'd use that as 24/7 usage ROM.

@kizwan did a compare of 390 ROM with his own set of mods vs 290 ROM with same RAM strap timings and 390 Memory Controller timings. 1st and 2nd result in this Link:- 3dMark FS.

Today I was looking at the 290_HYNIX_MOD_V1.7.rom to do an edit for @Samuris and the table within the ROM which sets up voltage control chip (IR3567B) is not optimal IMO. It has hex values 26 00 65 00 in it, which makes it do this.

Besides the way that type of offset is setting up 2 voltages for increase, it's also not visible on say an OC app slider (ie MSI AB). It can be noticed by seeing how ROM is setting up per DPM voltage and noting if that is what you get as reading. ie lets say in DPM 0 is 0.993V if reading at idle is 1.031V you have an offset present.

There is a VDDC only offset which can be configured to that section of ROM, which will show on slider and a VDDCI (aka Aux Voltage) only offset. Thus user aware they already have a offset present quickly and easily. So when you add say +50mV in MSI AB to 290_HYNIX_MOD_V1.7.rom your technically at +87.5mV. VDDCI (Aux Voltage) with that ROM is already +31.25mV so when you add say +25mV your at +56.25mV.

I had no part in modding the ROMs in the R9 390X BIOS for R9 290/290X (Now with stock AND modded voltage tables!), AFAIK I am only mentioned due to info used out of the OP of this thread at the time of their creation (plus others input as highlighted in OP of that thread).

More info now is known about ROMs and looking at 290_HYNIX_MOD_V1.7.rom it isn't setup to be "optimal".


----------



## Samuris

Well, this invisible offset make probably my card stable no ? cause she have a lot of bug without offset, or the offset is useless cause he is on Aux voltage and just up the temps of my card ? this rom give me the most performance atm, i try many room but no one have the performance of this rom on somes benchmark, i have less performance with more cadence with others roms.


----------



## Samuris

i tryied with this rom, that was nice i had so low temps and i could have more cadence than with original bios and with 290_HYNIX_MOD_V1.7.rom

roomlowtemp.zip 99k .zip file


and this is my actual room who gimme the most performance

actualroom.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## spyshagg

Started modding the stock bios with some custom clocks and voltage.

Can't find the hex referring to my gpu/mem clock lol

according to Asus, its 1050/1350. But can't find neither that nor the standard 1000/1250 hex

what a great start! lol

edit: NEVER MIND! bad search option


----------



## gupsterg

@Samuris

The performance is from the tightened RAM timings in ROM, you can do that to another ROM







. Another addition to performance from that ROM is it's using 390 memory timings, you can do that to another ROM also







. You are probably gain just a little more on top of those two performance gains by using 390 ROM.

I can mod 290_HYNIX_MOD_V1.7.rom to an offset you require, just be aware the additional offset will add to the already +37.5mV invisible VDDC offset, unless zero'd.

@spyshagg

Use manual modding for things which are not supported by HR, as that will be quicker and easier







.


----------



## Samuris

What do you advise me? have you a better rom ? a rom with tightened RAM timings and with 390 memory timings without this +37.5mv invisible, i need +75mv (but better if visible) for boot correctly.


----------



## Samuris

with 390x 4gb rom i had so low temps but no additionnal offset on boot make my computer bug (same on original bios), with this rom it rapidly burn but not more than 75 on vrm with good fan profil ^^


----------



## gupsterg

@Samuris

In the other thread you also attached The Stilt's MLU build (M50P.bin) are you happy with that at +75mV visible offset?

That ROM has the latest UEFI,etc out there for 290/X, so to me the best 290/X ROM to base modding on. I will add 390 MC timings and tightened RAM in straps 1500MHz & 1625MHz? do you want tighter RAM in 1750MHz?

Only as your native language is not English I will do these mods for you.


----------



## xAcid9

Hey guys, is there any solution to fix stuck/broken VRM sensor? My VRM2 sensor show a constant reading, doesn't matter if it's on idle or on load.


----------



## gupsterg

@xAcid9

All monitoring apps same result?


----------



## i2CY

Had my card black out under load, SCII
GPU-ZSensorLog-Crash.txt 688k .txt file
Played 2hrs Soild ED last night,
Today opened SCII, had it on windowed in main menu; cata. 15.7 stopped recovered, stopped then froze,
Rebooted, stared SCII again went into campain watched a vidoe, blacksceen,
Rebooted, " " " " " " " " " "

I am flashed to: 290_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7.rom, and have no OC open, regedit ULPS to 0,

Report generated on 02/09/16 20:58:05

Card name: AMD Radeon R9 200 Series
GPU: Hawaii
Device Id: 1002-67B1 : 1682-9395
Die Size: 438 mm²
Bus Interface: PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x8 1.1
Memory Size: 4096 MB
Memory Type: GDDR5
Memory Bus Width: 512 bit
ROPs: 64
Shaders: 2560 Unified / DirectX 12 (12_0)
Driver Version: 15.200.1062.1003 Catalyst 15.7.1
BIOS Version: 015.049.000.000.000000
BIOS Part Number: 113-GRENADA_XT_C671_D5_8GB_HY_W83
UEFI Support: Yes
Clocks: 947 / 1250 MHz

ideas?
Edited by i2CY - Yesterday at 6:14 pm View History


----------



## Samuris

@gupsterg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @samuris
> 
> In the other thread you also attached The Stilt's MLU build (M50P.bin) are you happy with that at +75mV visible offset?
> 
> That ROM has the latest UEFI,etc out there for 290/X, so to me the best 290/X ROM to base modding on. I will add 390 MC timings and tightened RAM in straps 1500MHz & 1625MHz? do you want tighter RAM in 1750MHz?
> 
> Only as your native language is not English I will do these mods for you.


Yes i'm happy with +75mv but +80 for be safe can be better i don't know actual card seems a bit random, and yes i want tighter ram in 1750mhz, really thanks man and sorry for my english,
change bios interested me so much I will try to understand the tutorial later, thank you


----------



## eucalyptux

Hi, first of all thanks again for taking the time to explain to us the noobz all that , thats a loooot of new information to precess and my english is not perfect neither








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , still hoping to add content / improve it with all of us working on "ROM"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> In addition to Oneb1t's info, some are finding the 390 ROM is still yielding extra performance.
> 
> For example IIRC @fyzzz card performs best with 390 ROM and @Kizwan did a compare of 390 ROM with some mods vs 290 ROM with same RAM strap timings and 390 Memory Controller timings.
> 
> 1st and 2nd result in this Link:- http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7432553/fs/7434854/fs/7435150


So, i thought after reading that that the 390 rom was still "better" than a 290 rom with 390's MC timing and memory timing.
That why i wanted to use "290_HYNIX_MOD_V1.7.rom" as a base (because it use the XFX390 bios right ?).
So, the issu from that rom (beside the outdated UEFI part over the MLU) is the "invisible offset" ? what if i change the 26 00 65 00 to 26 00 00 00 ?

Finally, is there any advantage in basing a rom on stock rom vs the MLU rom ?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> @gupsterg
> Yes i'm happy with +75mv but +80 for be safe can be better i don't know actual card seems a bit random, and yes i want tighter ram in 1750mhz, really thanks man and sorry for my english,
> change bios interested me so much I will try to understand the tutorial later, thank you


Try these







, rename files to whatever you want when flashing.

< removed see posts further on >

I didn't do 1750Mhz strap timings, first test you can do that clock then I'll add them. I added 390 MC timings MOD plus RAM clocks 1126-1375 use Stilt's AFR timings, RAM clocks 1376 - 1625 use stock 1250MHz strap timings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptux*
> 
> Hi, first of all thanks again for taking the time to explain to us the noobz all that , thats a loooot of new information to precess and my english is not perfect neither


No worries







, I / we are still learning as well







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptux*
> 
> So, i thought after reading that that the 390 rom was still "better" than a 290 rom with 390's MC timing and memory timing.


Yes, could be, depends on your card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptux*
> 
> That why i wanted to use "290_HYNIX_MOD_V1.7.rom" as a base (because it use the XFX390 bios right ?).
> So, the issue from that rom (beside the outdated UEFI part over the MLU) is the "invisible offset" ? what if i change the 26 00 65 00 to 26 00 00 00 ?


Then no more offset







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptux*
> 
> Finally, is there any advantage in basing a rom on stock rom vs the MLU rom?


Again you would need to test.

I wasn't really using MLU rom much as had a Vapor-X 290X (custom PCB) installed in my PC. I may try it on my newly acquired Tri-X 290 as that is ref PCB.


----------



## Samuris

Well it worked thanks man, but this offset mv is normal at default ?

mv.jpg 237k .jpg file
 but now i'm sure my pc will not bug at boot xD, my card have 1.078 in idle before i have 1.000 idle and 1.3 full load with +75mv offset on msi afterburner, now i have 1.078 idle and 1.29 at charge, i did one benchmark before and on after with sames clock

beforeafter.jpg 147k .jpg file
, but i think i can overclock more with your bios cause my vrm have low temps -5°, i have to run uefi now


----------



## gupsterg

+119mV is not correct.

Press "Reset" in MSI AB, if not go down to 75 or 80 then exit MSI AB. Delete file starting with VEN in C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles , switch off PC, switch on PC and run MSI AB, when it ask do you wish to reboot to detect card settings say yes.

These updated files will lower idle voltage







.

< removed see post further on >

Compare these ROMs with previous ones using Hawaiireader (program is in OP of this thread) and you will understand how to lower voltage manually.

When you flash these files also delete MSI AB VEN file and force re-detection of card settings.


----------



## Samuris

Well man i'm still +119mv xD with +80 and +114 with the +75rom, i uninstall and deleted users files of msi afterburner, i rebooted and go down but still +119mv and it's not even stable at my previus frequence, this is weird cause i compared my rom and your rom and the difference was only at lign 1 look

actualroom.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## Samuris

i have other things to you, when i flashed my card with your rom my windows did'nt recnognize my card i had to reinstall amd drivers for detect as r9 290 series

(when i install i use windows and amd files for be fast cause, before during my oc i had to uninstall amd drivers with ddu so many times)

oh man i'm pretty sure it's the memory who need aux voltageoffset, i tried to underclock memory like 1580 and it worked for 3min more


----------



## eucalyptux

I would clean those drivers with DDU in safemode
(T'es FR?)


----------



## gupsterg

@Samuris

Accept my apologies







, with my head in OC'ing new card I forgot to convert value from DEC to HEX, so offset was indeed 113mV & 119mV in past ROMs.

Try these, I have double checked







.

Final_MLU_390MC_75_80.zip 198k .zip file

Quote:


> i have other things to you, when i flashed my card with your rom my windows did'nt recnognize my card i had to reinstall amd drivers for detect as r9 290 series


ID in MLU differs from whatever ROM you had on your card before, therefore windows will recognise and reinstallation of driver occur.
Quote:


> oh man i'm pretty sure it's the memory who need aux voltageoffset, i tried to underclock memory like 1580 and it worked for 3min more


Aux Voltage = VDDCI , this voltage aids memory controller, it can help stabilise higher RAM clocks on card but do not increase excessively.

These ROMs have limit of voltages, maximum GPU VDDC 1.36875V, VDDCI 1.14375V, regardless if you manually set voltage or up offset it will not exceed limits.


----------



## Samuris

@gupsterg
Oh np man XD ! don't worry about that, okay i'll try this thx
@eucalyptux
Oui


----------



## Samuris

VDDC Power IN and OUT don't exceed 115W in gpuz (even if i modify power limite i'll check my pcielink) , before i have something like 230-260W on gpu Z in load, my benchmark crash actually but no artefact, it's weird i'll try your final rom now.

that was my pcie link, it's fine now (VDDC in idle is great, thanks !)

but your tdp is lower than my previus rom i had to put on +50% for be stable

I have other problem here, i can change VDDC in msi afterburner on other application, VDDC stay at 1.217mv at +100 or +200 just change nothing, i'll try to restart pc but i think i'll don't work (i tryied 1160/1600 that was sad my benchmark showed 120fps average against 128 with previus rom but at 1200/1600 so fcking weird for 40mhz more i have 137fps but really not stable cause my vddc is locked i don't know why lol)


----------



## Samuris

@gupsterg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @samuris
> 
> Final_MLU_390MC_75_80.zip 198k .zip file
> 
> ID in MLU differs from whatever ROM you had on your card before, therefore windows will recognise and reinstallation of driver occur.
> Aux Voltage = VDDCI , this voltage aids memory controller, it can help stabilise higher RAM clocks on card but do not increase excessively.
> 
> These ROMs have limit of voltages, maximum GPU VDDC 1.36875V, VDDCI 1.14375V, regardless if you manually set voltage or up offset it will not exceed limits.


My gpu are locked at 1.232 VDDC aproximately on any application of overclocking.

i tryed to edit offset with hexeditor i put 19 x 25*6.25 and with +156mv i'm again at 1.232max *** is this lol
this is so fcking performant but i can't put more than 1.232 it's locked -_-


----------



## Vellinious

I used the Hawaii bios editor and raised the power limit / TDC limit and TDP max to 250. Didn't change anything else. Just wanted to try higher power limits. Booted up just fine, opened HiS iTurbo, started adding the test clocks (1270 core / 1790 memory), pushed the power limit up to 50%, enabled it, and...screen went fuzzy. Took a reboot to reset it.

I checked the PT1 and PT3 bios versions, they both have those settings at 999. So.....what's the deal?

Card is an XFX 8GB 290X.


----------



## Samuris

Well your bios is finally totally unstable on my card gupsterg with all configuration even at the default clock i have crash, but i had so more good temps than my actual bios, like -15° on vrm.


----------



## gupsterg

@Samuris

Sorry to hear it's problematic







, I will not spend anymore time on that ROM







.

For 290_HYNIX_MOD_V1.7.rom as supplied in 390 modded thread, what offset do you want?

@Vellinious

No idea, did you mod stock rom for card or some other one?

Do you need that high a "PowerLimit"? bare in mind PT1/PT3 are oriented towards say LN2.


----------



## spyshagg

Is this my object info table?



Can't find the
Quote:


> 8D 00 xx 00 (xx denoting offset)


in there
Just to really confirm I do not have offsets. gpu-z matches the idle voltage shown in Hawaiireader.

Also, I'm reading the last 3 weeks of this thread. Are you guys really using hynix timmings on elpida chips em vice-versa? AJR AFR etc


----------



## gupsterg

You are at correct offset location b536 but have selected a length of 116 instead of 74 .



You have no VDDC only offset in VoltageObjectInfo, attach a i2cdump of your card at stock settings using stock ROM then can tell if "memory" feature of IR3567B has it







.

Timings are Elpida, another data section is in question concerning it's use and perhaps better to use an Elpida one.

Segment 3 in image below and possibly 6.



TBH all the people which have been using the 390 bios modded to 290/X in the Insan1tyOne thread have been using VRAM_Info similar to the 390 MC mods in OP but with incorrect density and RAM Vendor ID / string for a while.


----------



## spyshagg

Thanks will make an i2cdump at lunch time!


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, if you have any offsets in "memory" we can program them out like I did on my Vapor-X 290X & Tri-X 290 and Justruss Windforce 290







.


----------



## spyshagg

thanks man







Perhaps we can give these cards one extra year of durability by removing the vddc blackouts.

Right now I'm stuck at 1190mhz for games (the limit being the blackouts caused by vddc). If we could push 1300mhz that would be a 10% jump above 1190, which already is a 19% jump above stock.

A 30% jump above stock would be like a brand new gpu for free (well, that and an extra heater on the house lol)

edit: Did anyone found how to disable ECC on 290x mem? I would like to see artifacts and not have the card hiding the errors (wasting cycles). If it shows artifacts, I downclock.


----------



## xAcid9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @xAcid9
> 
> All monitoring apps same result?


Yes, same reading in both GPU-Z and HWINFO.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## spyshagg

i2cdump.txt 47k .txt file


here it is

I think it made the dump of my 2 290x. The one I'm modding is the DCII

cheers!


----------



## gupsterg

@spyshagg

As your aware I just got a Sapphire Tri-X 290 OC Edition (ref PCB), Stock clocks = 1000/1300 @ DPM 7 1.25V EVV (plus it had the -6.25mV VDDC & VDDCI offset in memory of IR3567B).

So with this out of the box setup I got about 1100/1475 & 1110/1460 but with erratic/intermittent "Blackscreen" at times recoverable others not, I didn't get the "flicker" type "Blackscreen".

So mod stage 1 was to remove the -6.25mV VDDC & VDDCI offset , this got me 1125/1475. Then I modded fan profile (mod stage 2) as temps were getting close to 80c. Then I got 1150/1475, over longer testing noted very small artifacts in 3dMark so backed GPU down to 1140 and tried to push up RAM. I got to 1485 and any higher I'd get "Blackscreen".

Then I moved to mod stage 3, here I made MEM Freq. DPM 1 & 2 to match MEM Clock 2 1250MHz. This aids RAM not shooting up to highest level at low loads / idle and lack of VDDC causing "Blackscreen", then I gained RAM of 1495MHz. This only works if you have higher RAM freq. for DPM 3 onwards, ie in my ROM is 1300 and a MEM Clock @ 1300.



Spoiler: Mod Stage 3 HawaiiReader screenie







Did some 3DM FS and gaming last night at 1140/1495 (again not added VDDC or VDDCI), since this morning card been [email protected] for 6.5hrs (still running).

Your i2cdump has both cards, both show no VDDC only offset, no VDDCI only offset *but* both have the -6.25mV VDDC & VDDCI offset, I reckon it's from the "memory" of IR3567B after viewing your posted VoltageObjectInfo for 1 card.

No info on disabling ECC for RAM.

@xAcid9

Hmmm, TBH no idea why you have stuck sensor. I doubt the ROM or an option in it is cause of stuck sensor, but we have not been looking into this kind of thing.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Your i2cdump has both cards, both show no VDDC only offset, no VDDCI only offset *but* both have the -6.25mV VDDC & VDDCI offset, I reckon it's from the "memory" of IR3567B after viewing your posted VoltageObjectInfo for 1 card.


eh that explains what I just saw @ lunch time after flashing the modded bios for testing.

With the original bios I had dpm0 @ 0.968v which GPU-Z read as 0.968v! it matched.

With the modded bios I have dpm0 @ 0.962 which GPU-Z read as 0.954v, -6.25mv !

I'm wondering if the offset is being applied in the original bios at all, because gpu-z did not read -6.25mv with that bios. But with the modded bios it does read -6.25mv

How did you went about your "mod stage 1" ?

In the tutorial, in the cases where the offset is in the chip it self, you only say:
Quote:


> 2. Take into account the offset when doing voltage changes in powerplay table.


----------



## spyshagg

also, stage mod 3 sounds like a good thing to do and the probable cause of blackscreens. Will do







thx

1140mhz without any aditional vddc is very impressive to me. Very good card you have there!


----------



## xAcid9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @xAcid9
> 
> Hmmm, TBH no idea why you have stuck sensor. I doubt the ROM or an option in it is cause of stuck sensor, but we have not been looking into this kind of thing.


Ok thanks, not really bothered by it since the card is stable but i need accurate information if i really want to push this card.









Wut? I thought i posted this in 290s owner thread.


----------



## rt123

@gupsterg So the rom that you fixed for my lightning works flawlessly.
Once again thank you.









I have a question, in another ROM, after pasting the MC timings, I search for the text string 'gop', but it appears the ROM doesn't have it. What should I do..?


----------



## gupsterg

@spyshagg
Quote:


> I'm wondering if the offset is being applied in the original bios at all, because gpu-z did not read -6.25mv with that bios. But with the modded bios it does read -6.25mv


Software reading is inaccurate, for example even with -6.25mV on VDDCI with both my cards VDDCI in GPU-Z is 1.000V. Once offset removed it's still 1.000V but I could see differing VDDC at DPM 0 in monitoring. Also I get slightly differing readings between HWiNFO & GPU-Z.

Only way to truly know is see i2cdump & voltageobjectinfo.

Just as another bit of info I was reading buildzoid's blog and when he measured MVDDC (memory voltage) at idle it's 1.5V but under load can droop to 1.4xxV (readings taken by DMM.
Quote:


> How did you went about your "mod stage 1" ?
> 
> In the tutorial, in the cases where the offset is in the chip it self, you only say:
> Quote:
> 
> 2. Take into account the offset when doing voltage changes in powerplay table.


Mod stage 1 I have done by editing VoltageObjectInfo, as only cracked coding this couple weeks ago.

At the time of writing tutorial in OP / quoted text from there:-

a) I was unaware of this extra dual voltage offset in memory of IR3567B (register 26)
b) it was written in the context of VDDC only offset in memory of IR3567B (register 8D)

You may have seen post on page 135. How The Stilt has got +25mV VDDC & -6.25mV VDDCI for my card is:-

Register 26 = -6.25mV VDDC & VDDCI
Register 8D = +31.25 mV VDDC
Register 8E = 0mV VDDCI

(from i2cdump in that post, register = also offset location in i2cdump)

Thus complete outcome = +25mV VDDC & -6.25mV VDDCI







.

At the moment putting a tutorial regarding VoltageObjectInfo is dangerous IMO, firstly people can remove/change:-

i) VDDCR limit (OCP) ie max VDDC settable
ii) VDDCI limit
iii) meddle with voltage offsets
iv) switching frequency of VRM
v) Load Line calibration ie VDROOP between set VID & drooped/read VDDC

So you can see from above why The Stilt didn't wish to go into revealing VoltageObjectInfo "stuff" plus NDA.

Mod stage 3 helped me with my Vapor-X and is helping with Tri-X, it will also aid desktop use not going to MAX RAM clock, etc, so defo plus in my book to do.

Yep really enjoying the Tri-X 290, done over 12hrs continuous [email protected] at mod stage 3 now. Tonight gonna do 390MC+RAM timings mod, then next stage will be use the latest official bios I have for that card to see if it gain anything. Finally will also try a 390 ROM with mods, as I couldn't with Vapor-X 290X. Due to the custom PCB, on every attempt just blackscreening with a 390X ROM, even if made it more "compatible".

Hoping to add a good result to the nVida Vs AMD fanboy compo







.

@xAcid9

No worries posting question here







. Do post in owners club as well to see if another has experienced this issue and perhaps they may state how resolved. That thread gonna have more subscribers / viewers that maybe able to share something.

@rt123

No worries







, glad your happy and getting boost, thanks for feedback







.

Any chance of some performance stats between stock vs 390MC versions? when you have time







.

You Samsung IC owners are rare plus Lightning







.

In a non UEFI ROM you won't find GOP, you'd still have to "adjust" ROM to make HD7xxx Series UEFI Patch Tool BETA fix checksum / keep to correct size of ROM.

I just did a non UEFI 390MC mod for a Sapphire forum member. Due to VRAM_Info being larger than the stock one, I removed length 47h bytes at end of ROM. (Anyone else reading this, other edits were done as per info in OP regarding 390MC mod)

Depending on size of unknown area in ROM/data/command tables I can't state to you where a non UEFI ends data wise exactly. I can only tell by viewing ROM or having tables list for ROM.

You see after all those "elements" end, it's padded out to 10000 (ie last byte of data is FFFF) by empty data. When flashed and dumped it will become length 20000 (ie last byte is 1FFFF), again padded out (ie 00 or FF in this context). If working on a dumped ROM you can just trim off 47h bytes in the context of what I did for the Sapphire member. If a size reduction occurred due to mod you can add empty bytes to correct size.

Just as added info, in UEFI ROM the module will begin at 10000 and after it's data ends it's padded out to 20000 (ie 1FFFF is last byte data wise).

I hope I make sense with my explanation







, I will add to OP if it did?


----------



## casual864

Can modify my bios so my 290 Vapor X will run at 300 mhz mem on idle instead of 150 mhz?

If you can reply and I'll upload my bios. Thank you!


----------



## gupsterg

I will add info using hawaiireader for mods in OP this weekend.

I hope this help you for now







.



Save file after modding and flash to one ROM position only on card so you have other ROM position as backup.


----------



## eucalyptux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Samuris Try these, I have double checked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Final_MLU_390MC_75_80.zip 198k .zip file
> 
> ID in MLU differs from whatever ROM you had on your card before, therefore windows will recognise and reinstallation of driver occur.
> Aux Voltage = VDDCI , this voltage aids memory controller, it can help stabilise higher RAM clocks on card but do not increase excessively.
> These ROMs have limit of voltages, maximum GPU VDDC 1.36875V, VDDCI 1.14375V, regardless if you manually set voltage or up offset it will not exceed limits.


I used this rom since i was'nt able to do the 390MC on the MLU myself, i succesfully edited the +75mV offset to +0mV, and lowered the 1075mhz clock to 1000 and after that i wanted to try the Stilt's memory timing from 1126-1250 all the way to 1501-1625 strap.

But i have a question, both "M75P_390MC_V1" and the original "M50P" roms use the stilt's timing on the 1126-1250 and 1251-1375 straps but for higher straps, the stilt's rom use the stock timing but not in your modded rom, what are those timing ?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptux*
> 
> your modded rom, what are those timing ?


Stock AFR 1250MHz placed in 1500 & 1625







, these for me and many other members gives a boost.

You see my Vapor-X 290X would start artifacting at desktop/idle, if I was using Stilts timings in 1500MHz strap with RAM clock ~1440MHz IIRC. Only the stock 1250MHz (or lower strap timings) will start pulling ahead on performance vs Stilts timings after say RAM clock 1375MHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptux*


One thing I'm not aware of and you should ask @OneB1t, is if a ROM has 2 RAM IC support (like many do) is hawaiireader able to tell which supported IC is active so you are modifying timings for that?

Great to read your modding ROMs







.


----------



## eucalyptux

@gupsterg Ok thanks, i finished my rom and going to test that for a few days









I was talking with @Samuris via MP and we can't find the "visible AB offset" in his rom based on 290_HYNIX_MOD_V1.7, if someone know where to found this value in the hex editor


----------



## gupsterg

There is no "visible" type of offset in that ROM ie register 8D (VDDC only) or register 8E (VDDCI only).

There is only the dual voltage "invisible" type of offset in that ROM ie register 26 (VDDC & VDDCI).

Due to how IR3567B has memory, if something is not programmed by VoltageObjectInfo the values from memory are used. ie factory set up


----------



## Samuris

Man your rom give just unbelievable performance on my card ...



You can add +75mv at invisible offset ? i fix the uefi for my card but in uefi boot ultra fast i got a black screen cause he load the msi afterburner configuration too late.


----------



## fyzzz

I have finally Ubuntu on a usb stick and got atomdis working. It is so much easier to edit the bios now. I am modding a 390 non x bios right now. Mods I've done to it: 290 voltage table, 1250 in dpm 7 state and 800 in dpm 0 state, 'middle memory clock' and of course gupsterg's BFR vram info 390mc, but no tighther timings other than that, so 1250mhz uses 1250 timings and so on. I could easily run tighter timings, but i plan to use this rom as everyday bios and don't want to deal with any issues. I also ran firestrike at 1250/1750, just to confirm that i don't get the weird blackscreens that i got with the almost unedited 390 bios and it worked without any problems http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10752059.

Screenshot that confirms that everything is working correctly, i also wiped the driver after i flashed the bios:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gupsterg

@Samuris

ROM Pack V1.8 will soon be in 390 modded thread, done 8x ROMs yesterday and hoping to do the other 10x today







, but here is updated version of that ROM for you.

290_HYNIX_MOD_V1.8.zip 99k .zip file


- corrected RAM density value
- corrected RAM IC vendor ID & string
- removed the "invisible" +37.5mV VDDC and +31.25mV VDDCI offset present in ROM
- added a "visible" +37.5mV VDDC and +31.25mV VDDCI offset separately

Don't know if performance will improve but definitely better configured ROM to v1.7







.

The separated offsets will be editable independently to what you require, view guide image below.



@fyzzz

Great to read your using AtomDis, yep having tables list makes it so much easier







. I wish we had a newer version so when parsing tables through AtomDis we got better info







.

Quick question as I'm gonna be able to try a 390 ROM on the ref PCB Tri-X 290, by adding the voltage table from 290 to 390 ROM what help does it give in your experience?


----------



## fyzzz

I could remove the offsets in the existing 390 table, but i wanted to test the 290 voltage table instead and see what happens and it's running stable with no blackscreens. I have also tried copying over the PT1 voltage table in the 390 rom before and that worked too, no blackscreen at 1350/1625 in 3dmark11: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10896284


----------



## gupsterg

Ahhh I get you now, when you mean voltage table you mean VoltageObjectInfo.

I thought you were doing what used to be in hawaiireader.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Ahhh I get you now, when you mean voltage table you mean VoltageObjectInfo.
> 
> I thought you were doing what used to be in hawaiireader.


Yes, VoltageObjectInfo is what i meant. I should have been more specific.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sector-z*
> 
> I am not sur if I have understand the TDP section, if I am at 1.45V stable for 1250Mhz what is the maximum Power in & out for 24/7 use ? I have the PT1 Bios right now and dosen't want burn the card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It a reference card watercooled VRM are at 78 degre in Unigen heaven, it 2 card in Crossfire.


Only my experience so far:-

a) I raise all 3 values in line how I saw in official Vapor-X 290X STD / OC / OC update ROMs.

b) I only raise enough so no throttling in 3DM FS / Valley / Heaven / [email protected] (I never use things like Furmark/Kombuster/OCCT).

c) I do not add increase of "PowerLimit" via Overdrive/MSI AB, etc.

So far 238/238/229 has been perfectly fine on my Vapor-X 290X STD, that has custom PCB. It uses DirectFet 10x IRF6811 (High-side) 10x IRF6894 (Low-side) near rear of card (VRM1) and has 2x IRF6721 (Low-side) 4x IRF6725 (High-side) near front of card (VRM2). Max clocks I've had that at is 1150 GPU 1575 RAM ~1.325V IIRC.

The Tri-X 290 OC ROM out of box has 220/220/211, updated official one for that card has 225/225/216, I've been using 238/238/229 (may reduce later). That card uses AMD ref PCB (has stamp on PCI-E fingers). It uses DirectFet 6x IRF6811 (High-side) 6x IRF6894 (Low-side) near rear of card (VRM1) and 1x IRF6811 (High-side) 2x IRF6894 (Low-side) near front of card (VRM2). So far had that up to 1175 GPU 1500 RAM with ~1.275V VID.

I have started another thread, to gain insight from others with better knowledge.


----------



## gungstar

my ASUS 290DC2OC not stable with 390 bioses. on the 1st second of OCCT test got black screen and after ~30seconds got "driver was restored" and test continues with 1000MHz on GPU and 150MHz on memory. tried with 290_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.7.rom and 290_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7.rom and ASUS_STRIX_R9_390OC.rom. all bioses i edit to default for ASUS 290DC2OC clocks, vddc/vddci voltages and offsets, correct density and 4GB. why the hell card still not stable? any advices?


----------



## gupsterg

Asus DCUII 290 is custom PCB, personally I wouldn't use the 390 modded ROMs on that card unless you modded complete VoltageObjectInfo from your 290 ROM into it.

Here is v1.8 of Elpida 390 rom modded to 290 for you to try.

V1.8MEMMOD--ELPIDA.zip 199k .zip file


Things like Furmark / Kombuster / OCCT , I never run on card TBH, so can't share any thoughts on why it blackscreen.


----------



## gungstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> ...unless you modded complete VoltageObjectInfo from your 290 ROM into it.


you mean copy this area from dc2oc bios and paste/overwrite to any 390bios i want?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Here is v1.8 of Elpida 390 rom modded to 290 for you to try.
> 
> V1.8MEMMOD--ELPIDA.zip 199k .zip file


changelist?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Things like Furmark / Kombuster / OCCT , I never run on card TBH, so can't share any thoughts on why it blackscreen.


using OCCT just save time for test stability, games crashes after much more time with 390 bioses.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> you mean copy this area from dc2oc bios and paste/overwrite to any 390bios i want?


Yes.

You can overwrite if same size.

You can overwrite if 290 VoltageObjectInfo smaller than 390 one *but* 00 out the remaining values of old table.

If 290 Voltageobjectinfo is larger you will have to delete 390 VoltageObjectInfo, then paste insert 290 at same offset location, then use Lard's table calculator in OP to change directory of data/command tables.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> changelist?


As per what stated in earlier post (Hynix one for Samuris)







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> using OCCT just save time for test stability, games crashes after much more time with 390 bioses.


I guess we all have differing methods







.


----------



## gungstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Here is v1.8 of Elpida 390 rom modded to 290 for you to try.
> 
> V1.8MEMMOD--ELPIDA.zip 199k .zip file


already done these edits by myself and tried it. thanx for your response


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> already done these edits by myself and tried it. thanx for for your response


you changed the voltageobjectable? I was about to ask what was the table offset and lenght of this rom as I dont have linux at home

could you share the bios please?


----------



## gungstar

*gupsterg*, inserting VoltageObjectInfo from 290dc2oc bios to 390 bios didn't helped with stability issue.
*spyshagg* what bios you want me to share?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> already done these edits by myself and tried it. thanx for your response


No worries







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> *gupsterg*, inserting VoltageObjectInfo from 290dc2oc bios to 390 bios didn't helped with stability issue


Hmmm, no idea TBH, yet to try a 390/X bios with any of my cards.

*** edit ***

Just tried a 390 bios on my 290 , VDROOP is huge!

I used XFX 390 DD ROM that @kizwan uses (is posted in thread):-

a) I zero'd VDDC & VDDCI offset in voltageobjectinfo (register 26)
b) Added the tightened RAM timings AFR and RAM vendor ID / string
c) Changed DPM 0 from 900 to 993, the rest on EVV
d) RAM was changed from 1500 to 1300 to aid stability for initial use, then up later with MSI AB
e) PowerLimts set to 238/238/229

I needed to add +56.25mV with MSI AB to get same drooped VDDC as 290 ROM (~1.118V for clocks 1140 / 1495).

What AiDA64 detects for EVV per DPM for above 390 ROM.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[ GPU PStates List ]

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 516 MHz, VID = 0.97500 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 727 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 840 MHz, VID = 1.05000 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 890 MHz, VID = 1.09300 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 936 MHz, VID = 1.14300 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 977 MHz, VID = 1.18100 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.20600 V



My stock 290 ROM


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[ GPU PStates List ]

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 483 MHz, VID = 1.13700 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 699 MHz, VID = 1.12500 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 888 MHz, VID = 1.12500 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 930 MHz, VID = 1.15600 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 965 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 991 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @rt123
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , glad your happy and getting boost, thanks for feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Any chance of some performance stats between stock vs 390MC versions? when you have time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You Samsung IC owners are rare plus Lightning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> In a non UEFI ROM you won't find GOP, you'd still have to "adjust" ROM to make HD7xxx Series UEFI Patch Tool BETA fix checksum / keep to correct size of ROM.
> 
> I just did a non UEFI 390MC mod for a Sapphire forum member. Due to VRAM_Info being larger than the stock one, I removed length 47h bytes at end of ROM. (Anyone else reading this, other edits were done as per info in OP regarding 390MC mod)
> 
> Depending on size of unknown area in ROM/data/command tables I can't state to you where a non UEFI ends data wise exactly. I can only tell by viewing ROM or having tables list for ROM.
> 
> You see after all those "elements" end, it's padded out to 10000 (ie last byte of data is FFFF) by empty data. When flashed and dumped it will become length 20000 (ie last byte is 1FFFF), again padded out (ie 00 or FF in this context). If working on a dumped ROM you can just trim off 47h bytes in the context of what I did for the Sapphire member. If a size reduction occurred due to mod you can add empty bytes to correct size.
> 
> Just as added info, in UEFI ROM the module will begin at 10000 and after it's data ends it's padded out to 20000 (ie 1FFFF is last byte data wise).
> 
> I hope I make sense with my explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I will add to OP if it did?


I am happy to run some tests, let me know what you want to see.. I'll do it tomorrow.








Your explanation make sense., you can add it to the OP.

So I was playing with the non-UEFI ROM, I added the padding in the end. But apparently the Patching tool doesn't like 64KB ROMs in general. So I added another '10010' bytes (writing this off the top of my head, when I actually added, I calculated the difference from your fixed ROM) of padding to the end of the ROM to make it 128KB, & then tool was able to fix the checksum. I don't need to count & input those padding bytes into Lard's Table calculator when entering the offset due to MC timings or do I..?









Also, just to clear my doubts, MC Timings = Memory Controller Timings right..?

Last but not least, I was having some issues with my OC, I'd like your thoughts on the matter. I have also PMed one other person regarding this.
So, here's what happens,
Running FireStrike, I get some purplish stuff on some scenes. Its not pixelated, just flashes of purple, do you know why..?

Is it because of GPU Core temps.? My Core temp were 65-67C. In your experience how does Hawaii respond to temps..?

1150Mhz Core works rock solid, but 1200Mhz gives me those purple flashes. I can minimize their occurrence, but not completely eliminate them. Even with +100mv more VCore than 1150Mhz.. Memory is left at default 1250Mhz to eliminate variables.

Its the temps or the GPU Core reaching its limit..?

The Benchmarks finishes properly. No pixellation or stuttering & scores go up as they should.

I just feel like, that if those purple flashes are happening, that means I am not fully stable. Have you encountered those.?


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> *gupsterg*, inserting VoltageObjectInfo from 290dc2oc bios to 390 bios didn't helped with stability issue.
> *spyshagg* what bios you want me to share?


390 bios with 290dcuii voltage tables


----------



## gungstar

*spyshagg*, bios based on ASUS_STRIX_R9_390OC bios: correct density and memory volume, mc_timings changed to elpida, VoltageObjectInfo and dpm voltages and freqs(1000/1260) taken from my 290dc2oc
DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 483 MHz, VID = 1.17500 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 699 MHz, VID = 1.15600 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 888 MHz, VID = 1.16200 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 930 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 965 MHz, VID = 1.21800 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 992 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V

asusmcvo.zip 100k .zip file


----------



## gupsterg

@rt123

Great explanation make sense







, I will update OP







. 3dMark FS results be great.

Yep you are right the patching tool requires 128kb file size, even if non UEFI ROM; I will update OP







. Lard's table editor doesn't need info on you adding empty bytes at the end. If you were adding bytes between or in data/command tables that would be a different matter. All the tool is doing is sorting out offset locations (pointers) to data/command tables. From the pointers the ROM knows where data/command tables are, then the pair of hex values at each pointer location (beginning of a table) are used to know length of a data/command table.

Yep, MC Timings = Memory Controller Timings. You will gain some more performance by tightening RAM timings within straps, as all the 390 MC mod files are stock.

For example I use 1250MHz RAM strap timings in 1500 & 1625 to boost performance. Also what happens by RAM strap timings mod is you have linear timings between say those 2 example straps. In stock version, as you move out of 1500 to 1625 strap you see a latency change so 1500MHz will be faster than 1525MHz.

I would assume GPU can't take the clocks as reason to purple flashes, you've done as I would to assess if it's GPU (ie clocked RAM AMD stock). I wouldn't think it's the temps, no doubt lower temps aid GPU OC ability and response to voltage increase; if you're on air those are good temps in my book.

All cards I've owned artifacted differently, only way to fix in my experience was either up VDDC or lower clock. ROM mods may have helped in small way but not substantially in my experience. I've not had purple flashes but seen red, blue & black, then also seen tearing / flashing textures and on occasions like small set of squares flash up in a group (I can't recall colour). All cards I've usually had ~<75C temps for GPU, all on stock factory air cooling & TIM.


----------



## unkletom

I tried a bunch of these modded roms and none of them work well on my Gigabyte R9 290 reference board. I get black screens and artifacts.
It has elpida ram. Anyone want to mod my stock bios?

Gigabyte290Stock.zip 100k .zip file


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> my ASUS 290DC2OC not stable with 390 bioses. on the 1st second of OCCT test got black screen and after ~30seconds got "driver was restored" and test continues with 1000MHz on GPU and 150MHz on memory. tried with 290_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.7.rom and 290_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.7.rom and ASUS_STRIX_R9_390OC.rom. all bioses i edit to default for ASUS 290DC2OC clocks, vddc/vddci voltages and offsets, correct density and 4GB. why the hell card still not stable? any advices?


For the record, OCCT destroys every decent overclock i put in the cards.

At stock speed (1000) occt will hit the default power limiter! it throttles at stock. Its crazy high load.

But, I flashed your 390 bios and its OK with occt. 900seconds with 0 errors so far with everything stock except power limiter at 25%


----------



## mus1mus

And you believe it's a good way to test stability with OCCT?


----------



## spyshagg

Well, I only started using it yesterday to be fair. It pushes so much power I'm afraid it will damage something even with full block wc.

But, occt seems like that old school teacher that would NOT take bull**** from you. If your overclock is unstable, it will kick you in the nuts.

So yes, I'm starting to use it for gpus the way I use intelburntest for CPU. If it says its stable its stable!


----------



## spyshagg

But I would NOT run it with aircooling. With WC my vrm is pushing 62° with gpu at 34°. My vrm never goes above 45° with games. Never.

look at the watts and amps its pushing with only 1140mhz @ +43mv



insane.


----------



## gungstar

*spyshagg*, *mus1mus*, yep, occt is stressful test, but as i sad earlier in games my 290dc2oc with 390bioses got "driver not respond and restored" too, but it may occur after an 1-4hrs. occt saves me time








*spyshagg*,good to know that my bios is working at least for someone. what driver version you using?


----------



## spyshagg

15.11.1 catalyst

With crimson its impossible to test overclock without losing your mind. (reboots with full oc clocks but zero volts = instalockup)


----------



## gupsterg

I've been using crimson 16.1.1 with the Tri-X 290 to setup OC, as last benches on Vapor-X 290X were with them; not had an issue TBH.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I've been using crimson 16.1.1 with the Tri-X 290 to setup OC, as last benches on Vapor-X 290X were with them; not had an issue TBH.


Strange. Every crimson driver gives me the same problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> *spyshagg*, *mus1mus*, yep, occt is stressful test, but as i sad earlier in games my 290dc2oc with 390bioses got "driver not respond and restored" too, but it may occur after an 1-4hrs. occt saves me time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *spyshagg*,good to know that my bios is working at least for someone. what driver version you using?


So, I'm testing your bios, but performance wise its almost identical to the original 290x Bios. Identical scores.

With the original V1.5 and V1.7 390mod bios, there is big performance boost ( -700marks).



Left stock 290x bios. Right your 390 dcuII mod bios.


----------



## gungstar

*spyshagg*, what card you have and what memory vendor?


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> *spyshagg*, what card you have and what memory vendor?


Asus R9 290x DirectCU II elpida

perhaps you should mod the voltagetable on another version of 390 bios. The performance from that 390 bios is very similar to stock bios, so you won't gain any benefits from using this rom.


----------



## gupsterg

@spyshagg

Don't know what happened between v1.5 & v1.7 of 390 mod bios perhaps ask @Insan1tyOne.

@kizwan gained ~150 points in 3dmark FS consistently going from 15.7.1 to 16.1.1, his post.

His 390 ROM on a 290 matches my 290X ROM at same clocks with 390 MC + RAM Timings mod.

In this post by Kizwan you can see a 290 ROM with 390 MC + RAM timings mod still getting outpaced by 390 ROM. I saw the same last night, Link:- http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7553890/fs/7553500


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @spyshagg
> 
> Don't know what happened between v1.5 & v1.7 of 390 mod bios perhaps ask @Insan1tyOne.
> 
> @kizwan gained ~150 points in 3dmark FS consistently going from 15.7.1 to 16.1.1, his post.
> 
> His 390 ROM on a 290 matches my 290X ROM at same clocks with 390 MC + RAM Timings mod.
> 
> In this post by Kizwan you can see a 290 ROM with 390 MC + RAM timings mod still getting outpaced by 390 ROM. I saw the same last night, Link:- http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7553890/fs/7553500


I dont think every 390bios performs the same.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5651514/fs/5653690

Left: v1.5 390 eplida mod bios
Right default 290x bios

800 graphics points difference!

v1.8 390 bios with dcuII voltage table *VS* default 290x bios = 73 points difference.


----------



## gupsterg

v1.5 and v1.8 are based on same 390 ROM IIRC.

Can you post v1.5 ROM so I can see what is difference vs say new ones







.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> v1.5 and v1.8 are based on same 390 ROM IIRC.
> 
> Can you post v1.5 ROM so I can see what is difference vs say new ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 R9_390X_Stable_v1.5MEM_ELPIDA.zip 99k .zip file


Sure.

This one gives me ~800 graphics points more than the 290x original stock bios at the same clocks


----------



## fyzzz

The 390 bios has always performed better for me and the 290 Tri-x bios, seems to perform a bit lower, even with same timings. Doing some memory testing on the 390 bios right now, got it to pass at 1760 mhz with 1376-1500 timings








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10772981, i can maybe get it higher, my memory seems to benefit from alot of core voltage when i push it.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> R9_390X_Stable_v1.5MEM_ELPIDA.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> This one gives me ~800 graphics points more than the 290x original stock bios at the same clocks


That file is identical to 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.7.rom or even v1.8 on performance edits.

Why you'd get more vs stock 290X is:-

a) at 1630MHz for stock 290X bios the RAM would be using 1750MHz strap timings which are horrendously high latency.

b) the 1610MHz you set in the 390X ROM would be using 1625MHz strap timings, if they were stock timings the gap between the 2 ROM compare would still be there but not as exaggerated, it's further exaggerated due to tighter timings in the 390X mod ROM.

c) there is the 390X memory controller timings difference at play.
Quote:


> v1.8 390 bios with dcuII voltage table VS default 290x bios = 73 points difference.


Here you should see bigger difference IMO, did you reset driver after flashing v1.8 390 bios with dcuII voltage table?


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> That file is identical to 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.7.rom or even v1.8 on performance edits.
> 
> Why you'd get more vs stock 290X is:-
> 
> a) at 1630MHz for stock 290X bios the RAM would be using 1750MHz strap timings which are horrendously high latency.
> 
> b) the 1610MHz you set in the 390X ROM would be using 1625MHz strap timings, if they were stock timings the gap between the 2 ROM compare would still be there but not as exaggerated, it's further exaggerated due to tighter timings in the 390X mod ROM.
> 
> c) there is the 390X memory controller timings difference at play.
> Here you should see bigger difference IMO, did you reset driver after flashing v1.8 390 bios with dcuII voltage table?


Yes.
It varies between runs but the most difference was ~ 200 graphics points. Very far from the 800 of the 1.5 i used.


----------



## gungstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Asus R9 290x DirectCU II elpida
> 
> perhaps you should mod the voltagetable on another version of 390 bios. The performance from that 390 bios is very similar to stock bios, so you won't gain any benefits from using this rom.


your 290x, but my bios is 390nonX. maybe thats a point of loss pefr. check shaders qty with my bios

*gupsterg*, what you mean by reset driver? reinstall?


----------



## gupsterg

Here is stock untouched:-

Devil 390X
Asus DCUII 390X
Asus Strix 390X

If anyone wanna mod.

390XRoms.zip 300k .zip file


TBH you can change device ID between 290/X & 390/X ROM and they are the same ROM and other difference is locking of extra CUs was by bios, don't know if that feature is still there when "fuse" lock is being used.

Spyshagg test like RAM frequencies for comapre, due to how straps work. As highlighted in previous post, otherwise comparative is not really valid IMO.


----------



## gungstar

stock

BIOSASUSSTRIXR9390OC8GB.zip 100k .zip file


----------



## gupsterg

@MihaStar @OneB1t@DDSZ@kizwan

So we know fSW was lowered in MLU/Mining.

We know from Mihastar's post, what stock ROMs or IR3567B MTP is kHz and MLU/Mining.

We have say DDSZ i2cdump (Gigabyte Windforce) , Kizwan i2cdump (unknown card) and my ref PCB Tri-X 290 and custom PCB Vapor-X 290X .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> problem is that frequency is probably nonlinear (based on ir3565b datasheet)


Looking at how stock card is 60 60 = 490kHz and A0 A0 = 290kHz seem linear?

Thoughts guys please?

*** edit ***

@spyshagg has a Asus DCU II and unknown card, don't know which is which in his posted log.

GPU 1 is 60 60


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


------[ ATI I2C Device GPU #1 / B06-D30 ]------

  0000  21 11 1F 0F 15 20 84 71 5E 03 11 66 66 44 FF FF  !.... .q^..ffD..
  0010  A2 22 80 10 2A FF 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ."..*[email protected]
  0020  00 00 60 60 2B 1E FF 80 06 21 94 2D 37 93 14 23  ..``+....!.-7..#
  0030  77 07 FC 7C 79 05 05 1D 81 A0 60 00 00 66 00 00  w..|y.....`..f..
  0040  A8 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 14 00 40 80 60 A0 FF  [email protected]`..
  0050  FF 00 30 88 44 88 44 12 2A 02 A8 00 50 25 00 3C  ..0.D.D.*...P%.<
  0060  3C 02 4E 60 C0 9C 24 88 80 00 00 00 00 FF 06 FF  <.N`..$.........
  0070  FF 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 15 00 00  . ..............
  0080  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 88 01 C2 44 00 00 1F  ............D...
  0090  00 05 43 30 58 03 B0 70 5E A6 9D 80 0D 2D 0E 12  ..C0X..p^....-..
  00A0  00 00 00 00 00 00 02 02 08 55 80 C7 9F 00 00 1A  .........U......
  00B0  5B 00 00 00 FF FF 23 A3 00 00 6F 72 A6 15 00 00  [.....#...or....
  00C0  00 00 00 71 A3 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 26 44 00 00  ...q........&D..
  00D0  00 00 AD 50 0C 00 10 00 3F 00 00 00 23 C0 F0 00  ...P....?...#...
  00E0  00 00 00 10 01 03 01 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
  00F0  00 00 00 00 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  .....3..........





GPU 2 is 60 89


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


------[ ATI I2C Device GPU #2 / B06-D30 ]------

  0000  26 17 24 0C 12 1B 7C 53 6A 02 11 66 66 44 FF FF  &.$...|Sj..ffD..
  0010  A2 22 80 10 2F FF 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ."../[email protected]
  0020  00 00 60 89 28 1E FF 80 00 23 9E 23 5A 9C 1A 2E  ..`.(....#.#Z...
  0030  46 07 BC 79 79 05 05 1D 81 E0 60 00 00 AA 00 00  F..yy.....`.....
  0040  A8 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 14 00 40 80 20 60 FF  [email protected] `.
  0050  FF 00 22 88 44 00 FF 12 32 22 32 00 54 22 02 39  ..".D...2"2.T".9
  0060  52 04 E3 61 A1 9C 24 88 80 00 00 00 00 FD 06 FF  R..a..$.........
  0070  FF 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 15 00 00  . ..............
  0080  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 88 01 C2 44 00 00 1F  ............D...
  0090  00 05 43 39 58 05 70 70 5F A7 96 80 0C 36 16 17  ..C9X.pp_....6..
  00A0  00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 08 55 B0 BE 9F 00 00 18  .........U......
  00B0  6D 00 00 00 00 00 23 32 00 00 73 77 D5 15 00 00  m.....#2..sw....
  00C0  00 00 00 72 A3 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 29 44 00 00  ...r........)D..
  00D0  00 00 AD 50 0C 00 10 00 3F 00 00 00 23 C0 F0 00  ...P....?...#...
  00E0  00 00 00 10 01 03 01 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
  00F0  00 00 00 00 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  .....3..........


----------



## OneB1t

hard to say from 2 values if its linear or not
if we got 3 values it will be much better benchmark

but if its correct and we can really set vrm switching like this
Quote:


> Switching frequency from 200kHz to 2MHz
> per phase


thats 200 - 2000 range

so my idea is this

00 0 200khz
60 96 290khz
A0 160 490khz
FF 255 2000khz



this graph should be close if 0 is minimum and FF is maximum


----------



## gupsterg

It's got to be only those 2 values, IMO.

This is my logic:-

MLU / Mining differ by having reg 22 & 23 in VoltageObjectInfo when compared with stock ROMs. If there was another value associated with his mod of fSW that Stilt needed to overide it would be in table? but perhaps if there is another value it didn't need changing?

Now if there was another value it would use MTP config of IR3567B as it's not in MLU VoltageObjectInfo, would then the Stilt leave it to chance that it would be configured correctly in MTP of IR3567B?


----------



## gungstar

*gupsterg*
60 89 is for 290dc2oc


----------



## OneB1t

there is possibility that this value is somehow used for all 6 phases


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> your 290x, but my bios is 390nonX. maybe thats a point of loss pefr. check shaders qty with my bios
> 
> *gupsterg*, what you mean by reset driver? reinstall?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Here is stock untouched:-
> 
> Devil 390X
> Asus DCUII 390X
> Asus Strix 390X
> 
> If anyone wanna mod.
> 
> 390XRoms.zip 300k .zip file
> 
> 
> TBH you can change device ID between 290/X & 390/X ROM and they are the same ROM and other difference is locking of extra CUs was by bios, don't know if that feature is still there when "fuse" lock is being used.
> 
> Spyshagg test like RAM frequencies for comapre, due to how straps work. As highlighted in previous post, otherwise comparative is not really valid IMO.


eh eh eh eh



Thanks for the downgrade gungstart!









can someone please do me a favour? I dont have linux right now.

Can someone copy this voltage table

asusr9290xDCUIIgputweakbiosupdate.zip 99k .zip file

to this ROM:

290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8.zip 99k .zip file
 ? Also, removing all offsets if possible!

thx!


----------



## gupsterg

@OneB1t

Don't know.

Ref PCB and other similar cards is 6 rear VRM (5 GPU 1 RAM), 1 phase at front.

DCU II is 8 phase rear VRM (6 GPU 2 RAM), 2 phase at front.

Vapor-X is 10 phase rear VRM (8 GPU 2 RAM (AFAIK)), 2 phase at front.

Now AFAIK front phase is VDDCI / PLL? IR3567B control it?

RAM is controlled by NCP5230 from what Stilt said.

You found info what function UP6266?

Even on the Tri-X 290 with AMD stamp on PCI-E fingers I get no UP6266 in i2cdump, thoroughly confused by this.

Then look at VoltageObjectInfo for out of box ROM for it:-


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


C0 00 03 01 01 03 5E 00 08 96 60 00 00 00 00 00
63 00 60 00 64 00 C0 00 33 00 7C 00 34 00 79 00
32 00 FC 00 31 00 07 00 14 00 2A 00 24 00 2B 00
61 00 02 00 62 00 4E 00 E4 00 00 00 3D 00 66 00
E4 00 01 00 29 00 21 00 2B 00 2D 00 58 00 2A 00
5A 00 A8 00 5D 00 25 00 15 00 FF 00 16 00 40 00
FF 00 01 07 0C 00 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 07
0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 24 00 00 04
00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 1E 05 00 00 10 00
46 05 00 80 00 00 DC 05 00 80 10 00 0E 06 06 03
22 00 0C 96 A6 00 00 00 00 00 D4 00 A2 00 D5 00
A2 00 D6 00 A2 00 D7 00 A2 00 D3 00 40 00 FF 00





Has the elements you saw for UP6266 in i2cdump, ie 06 03 inc. hex values onwards, but updated official bios has no such data.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


A6 00 03 01 01 03 66 00 08 96 60 00 00 00 00 00
63 00 60 00 64 00 C0 00 33 00 7C 00 34 00 79 00
32 00 FC 00 31 00 07 00 14 00 2A 00 24 00 2B 00
61 00 02 00 62 00 4E 00 E4 00 00 00 3D 00 66 00
E4 00 01 00 29 00 21 00 2B 00 2D 00 58 00 2A 00
5A 00 A8 00 5D 00 25 00 15 00 FF 00 16 00 40 00
6D 00 DF 00 8D 00 04 00 FF 00 01 07 0C 00 0A 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 04 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 02 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00
00 00 1E 05 00 00 10 00 46 05 00 80 00 00 DC 05
00 80 10 00 0E 06





Did you note the 6D 00 DF 00 in updated Tri-X 290? don't know what that is, but is also in my Vapor-X 290X and PT1/PT3, Stock Tri-X dump show reg 6D is FF out of say MTP.


----------



## gungstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @OneB1t
> You found info what function UP6266?


some reviewers say it vmem vrm

can anyone point me how find in hex editor area corresponding for uP6266. tried to search hex values taken from i2cdump of aida64 but no luck


----------



## gupsterg

@gungstar

Search for FF 00 01 07 0C 00 to get near there.

To get whole VoltageObjectInfo look for 03 01 01 03 above it and 2 hex values to left equal table length.

The section for UP6266 looks like this:-

06 03 22 00 0C 96 A6 00 00 00 00 00 D4 00 A2 00 D5 00 A2 00 D6 00 A2 00 D7 00 A2 00 D3 00 40 00 FF 00

Usually at end of VoltageObjectInfo.

What we think the registers mean Link:- Post, i2cdump section if read Link:- post.

Other info is in PT1 / PT 3 they are FF values for registers, what The Stilt said it is.

I'll be honest only a PC enthusiast and been learning stuff as going long with this venture, so can not share more and looking for input.

I know when @buildzoid checked MVDDC by DMM, it's 1.5V idle and 1.4xxV under load.

@OneB1t

If I up reg 22 & 23 on my Tri-X 290 to say 70h each from 60h what should I see effect from fSW increase on VDDC, etc?

What do you think valid value to set to get say 500kHz or 550KHz?


----------



## gungstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> PT1 / PT 3


what is it?

so uP6266 data is a part of VoltageObjectInfo, than i don't understand why aida64 reads different values for stock bios and 390bios in which i insert stock VoltageObjectInfo

stock

[ ATI I2C Device GPU #1 / B06-D53 ]

00D0 12 01 00 40 A2 A2 A2 A2 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF [email protected]

390bios with inserted stock VoltageObjectInfo

[ ATI I2C Device GPU #1 / B06-D53 ]

00D0 12 01 00 40 F0 A2 A2 A2 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF [email protected]


----------



## spyshagg

I found another reason why blackscreens might be happening.

While testing OCCT with the new bios (390mod v1.8), with the program always running I start testing from stock and gradually increase mhz until the software detects errors, when it detects errors I increase the vddc a little, and i keep doing this in steps of 10mhz.

I started from 1000 all the way up to 1150mhz @ 68mv fully stable in OCCT and firestrike. No blackscreens.
But, if I reboot the computer and start OCCT with the card already at [email protected] = instant blackscreen. But If I increase the mhz little by little = OK

It has to do with load.

I can start games and firestrike directly with [email protected] with no blackscreens. But the transition from idle to extreme high loads (OCCT) = blackscreen.

The gpu can handle [email protected] Its the transition from idle to load that kills it.

Maybe I should alter all dpm states to the final speed/vddc and test it.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> what is it?


They are 2 ROMs released by Peter Tan aka Shamino and Shammy. He released the first modded ROMs for 290X and volt mods IIRC.

Link:- https://www.kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2473

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> so uP6266 data is a part of VoltageObjectInfo, than i don't understand why aida64 reads different values for stock bios and 390bios in which i insert stock VoltageObjectInfo
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> stock
> 
> [ ATI I2C Device GPU #1 / B06-D53 ]
> 
> 00D0 12 01 00 40 A2 A2 A2 A2 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF [email protected]
> 
> 390bios with inserted stock VoltageObjectInfo
> 
> [ ATI I2C Device GPU #1 / B06-D53 ]
> 
> 00D0 12 01 00 40 F0 A2 A2 A2 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF [email protected]


Cracking of VoltageObjectInfo was about 2 weeks ago, so still early days. So far only me and Oneb1t have been inputting into this exploration, so I welcome another







.

I have only been able to flash a 390 ROM last night as only picked up a ref PCB card this week. I still get no UP6266 section in dumps by AiDA64







.

Stock_Info_of_Tri-X_290.zip 807k .zip file


Will use you info, do you mind attaching just the VoltageObjectInfo that you modded into 390 ROM?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> .... Maybe I should alter all dpm states to the final speed/vddc and test it.


Somebody did this early on in thread to emulate K-Boost feature on nVida, be interesting to read if it sorts blackscreen issue







.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> hard to say from 2 values if its linear or not
> if we got 3 values it will be much better benchmark
> 
> but if its correct and we can really set vrm switching like this
> thats 200 - 2000 range
> 
> so my idea is this
> 
> 00 0 200khz
> 60 96 290khz
> A0 160 490khz
> FF 255 2000khz
> 
> 
> 
> this graph should be close if 0 is minimum and FF is maximum


You have data for 490kHz & 290Khz wrong way around.

Reg 22 & 23 set as 60 = 96 = 490kHz
Reg 22 & 23 set as A0 = 160 = 290kHz

*** edit ***

Compared i2cdump for Out of box Tri-X 290 and MLU 0PM flashed, only see reg 22, 33 & 3D change.


----------



## gungstar

*gupsterg*


Spoiler: 290dc2oc stock VoltageObjectInfo



74 00 03 01 01 03 12 00 08 96 60 00 00 00 00 00 32 00 BC 00 FF 00 01 07 0C 00 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 1E 05 00 00 10 00 46 05 00 80 00 00 DC 05 00 80 10 00 0E 06 06 03 22 00 0C 96 A6 00 00 00 00 00 D4 00 A2 00 D5 00 A2 00 D6 00 A2 00 D7 00 A2 00 D3 00 40 00 FF 00


maybe it dynamically changing and aida64 reads actual values?


----------



## exiacruzalta

190+ pages?
wow i missed a lot during my vacation lol

@gupsterg
can I ask you something?
this thing happen when i used the modded rom with 390MC timings
i noticed there were little black or white boxes like artifacts appear on my screen?
what is that?is it caused by low voltage in my rom?


----------



## ghoula

Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> can someone please do me a favour? I dont have linux right now.
> 
> Can someone copy this voltage table
> 
> asusr9290xDCUIIgputweakbiosupdate.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> to this ROM:
> 
> 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8.zip 99k .zip file
> ? Also, removing all offsets if possible!
> 
> thx!


I would be interested with this as well.
I'm using this bios for my DCII, wanted to do 390mc mod for original AS11L DCII bios, since VRM is different, but i haven't got unix too to do table mapping.
Noticed with 390 bios temps are 5C lower, probably because VRM freq.


----------



## gupsterg

@gungstar

+rep for all this detailed info







, as I can get none from my i2cdumps







.

Yes, perhaps that is it (ie Dynamically read).

So would then be:-

register D4: F0h = 240 * 5 + 600 = 1800mV
register D5: A2h = 162 * 5 + 600 = 1410mV
register D6: A2h = 162 * 5 + 600 = 1410mV
register D7: A2h = 162 * 5 + 600 = 1410mV

We really need solid information on function of UP6266.

May you test if on stock ROM the i2cdump changes for UP6266?

@exiacruzalta

I would assume either low voltage or OC not stable. When using stock ROM if the same OC is stable then perhaps it is the RAM timings.


----------



## exiacruzalta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @exiacruzalta
> 
> I would assume either low voltage or OC not stable. When using stock ROM if the same OC is stable then perhaps it is the RAM timings.


i'm suspecting low voltage as it never happened before, but it only happens sometimes and rarely but enough for me to notice.
i'll check for it later, thanks for the help @gupsterg


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghoula*
> 
> Thanks.
> I would be interested with this as well.
> I'm using this bios for my DCII, wanted to do 390mc mod for original AS11L DCII bios, since VRM is different, but i haven't got unix too to do table mapping.
> Noticed with 390 bios temps are 5C lower, probably because VRM freq.


Here









290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8_DCUII.zip 99k .zip file


make sure you open hawaiireader and change all dpm voltage states to match your card! (use aida64, dump ATI registers and you will find them there)


----------



## ghoula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8_DCUII.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> make sure you open hawaiireader and change all dpm voltage states to match your card! (use aida64, dump ATI registers and you will find them there)


Thank you very much!







My bios was customized, so i can take it from here


----------



## gungstar

*gupsterg*
tried several times on same 390bios with inserted 290dc2oc VoltageObjectInfo and gpu-z render on/off - aida reads A2 for all 4 registers these times.

anyone tried to mod bios for *vdroop off*?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> *gupsterg*
> tried several times on same 390bios with inserted 290dc2oc VoltageObjectInfo and gpu-z render on/off - aida reads A2 for all 4 registers these times.


OK, so we conclude perhaps an error previously? from say fresh flash setup?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> anyone tried to mod bios for *vdroop off*?


Yes.

Search this thread for VDDCR limit, prior to that post (IIRC) is some compares of PT1/PT3 voltageobjectinfo and after the VDDCR limit post is some explanation on how to do. Why it's not fully / clearly documented is due to potential card killing feature. All the info I've left was enough for mus1mus to make ROM for himself and another, as your good with bios modding I have no doubt you will crack it with small info I left in thread







.


----------



## gungstar

*gupsterg*
are you referring to this post?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> *gupsterg*
> are you referring to this post?


Yep. That's the one.









I moved away from it though. As it gives me black screens past 1.45V.

@gupsterg I have been inactive lately. Due to my deadlines on the X99 builds. But they're done now. Time to catch up.

I have tried the 1.8 on 1nsanity's thread. But all elpida roms give me black screens and messes up with the driver. But I saw some improvements on FPS at way way lower clocks. I'll spend some time on them tomorrow.


----------



## mus1mus

By the way guys, giving another bump for the competition.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_50

We are catching up. 3 more subs and we should be closing in on our Green Rivals.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I moved away from it though. As it gives me black screens past 1.45V.


You wouldn't mind attaching ROM so I may view and make suggestion if have one, I must also do check for @matty50racer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have tried the 1.8 on 1nsanity's thread. But all elpida roms give me black screens and messes up with the driver. But I saw some improvements on FPS at way way lower clocks. I'll spend some time on them tomorrow.


I only flashed a 390 ROM first time day or so ago, the way EVV set DPM voltage was a huge difference. I'd set minimum DPM voltage same as 290 and add extra or use an offset.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> By the way guys, giving another bump for the competition.


I've had Vapor-X 290X longer so know exactly how to set to get max performance for max VDDC I'll ever use, still tweaking the Tri-X 290.

Save me searching can I CF a 290 & 290X just to be in X1 & X2?


----------



## mus1mus

Sure. My 3-way entry is done using 2-290X + a 290. The scores are based per user and per number of cards. Not based off what card.









Your X2 and X1 subs would be enough to even if not take the lead for us.









I will attach the rom in a moment.


----------



## mus1mus

Here are the modded ones and their original files.

Original HIS 390?

HISr9390x.zip 100k .zip file


VDDCR Modded.

T36G01.zip 100k .zip file


Asus 290X - best scoring Stock BIOS I have tested.

ASUSX-1.zip 104k .zip file


VDDCR Modded Asus 290X

ASUSX.zip 104k .zip file


----------



## spyshagg

made my mark on the competition with + 129000 points :







Most of them made with stable gaming clocks, so if needed maybe I can contribute an extra 5000 or so.

Green team is crushing us on X2.... it seems green only comes in pairs! everyone has SLI it seems lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> made my mark on the competition with + 129000 points :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of them made with stable gaming clocks, so if needed maybe I can contribute an extra 5000 or so.
> 
> Green team is crushing us on X2.... it seems green only comes in pairs! everyone has SLI it seems lol


Nice subs. You actually added around 199K to the tally.


----------



## wasdz0r

Hey, is thats ok that i don't have "Voltage Table" in PowerPlay page in Hawaii BIOS Reader utility? I have Gigabyte r9 390x


----------



## gungstar

*wasdz0r*, heard that in newer versions Voltage Table not displayed


----------



## gupsterg

@mus1mus

Cheers will view ASAP









, just ordered a dual PSU cable so can try/bench CF setup. Not really worth my while to buy a bigger PSU and thought I'd instead use the CM 650W & 850W together for a bit.

@anyone

Been trying to work out why UP6266 isn't in my logs, still no closer to knowing it's purpose. As it's so close to the main VRM got to be something to do with that.

First AMD Ref PCB Location UB502B (marked in red, far right of PCB), best to right click images and open in new tab.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Now DCU II , MSI Gaming & Lightning & PCS use the same looking chip. Next I view 3 PCB images for the Tri-X, from 3 differing review sites, the chip differs in shape, is the shape = differing chip; thus not say addressable in scans ?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Next on the Vapor-X 290X I found the U502B marking but on the back of the card and no chip there (same with Vapor-X 290), rear of card = left side on these images.


Spoiler: Vapor-X 290









Spoiler: Vapor-X 290X







So as @The Stilt has stated all hawaii cards use UP6266, why not the Vapor-X?

Why am I seeing what we think is UP6266 programming section in VoltageObjectInfo in Tri-X & Vapor-X ROMs but not seeing in i2cdump?

Somebody throw me a bone







.

*** edit ***

@exiacruzalta

Updated this post regrading the Vapor-X 290 PCB from few weeks back.


----------



## mus1mus

I have seen the exact HEX to change for MOAR VOLTAGE.









Now,UNLIKE PT-Based BIOS, this mod can easily be integrated with @OneB1t app. The GPU CAN Down Clock and go to it's DPM States as a normal BIOS.


----------



## wasdz0r

Sup! The problem is the Gigabyte r9 390 cards by unknown reasons has locked voltage, and no OC utility like MSI Afterburner can control that. I've checked the thread, seems like there is no modded rom for my *Gigabyte R9 390X G1 Gaming*. The stock clocks are 1060/1500 gpu/mem, and even if i set 1090/1525 card become throttling and some artifacts in games.
SO, is anyone already mod this card's bios?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wasdz0r*
> 
> Sup! The problem is the Gigabyte r9 390 cards by unknown reasons has locked voltage, and no OC utility like MSI Afterburner can control that. I've checked the thread, seems like there is no modded rom for my *Gigabyte R9 390X G1 Gaming*. The stock clocks are 1060/1500 gpu/mem, and even if i set 1090/1525 card become throttling and some artifacts in games.
> SO, is anyone already mod this card's bios?


I believe it has been mentioned before. The Voltage lock is on the GPU and not via BIOS.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have seen the exact HEX to change for MOAR VOLTAGE.


Which new register is it?

My current list:-

Register 22: = fSW A0h = 160 ?????? = ~290kHz Stock = 60 ?????? = ~490kHz
Register 23: = fSW A0h = 160 ?????? = ~290kHz Stock = 60 ?????? = ~490kHz
Register 26 = VDDC/VDDCI not visible on MSI AB slider
Register 33 = ???? PT ROM = FF Stock = 7C
Register 34 = ???? PT ROM = FF Stock = 79
Register 3D = VDDCR Limit
Register 38 = LLC
Register 8D = VDDC Offset only visible on MSI AB slider
Register 8E = VDDCI Offset only visible on MSI AB slider

In VRAMGPIO_info

register D4: A2h = 162 * 5 + 600 = 1410mV (PT1/PT3 = FF)
register D5: A2h = 162 * 5 + 600 = 1410mV (PT1/PT3 = FF)
register D6: A2h = 162 * 5 + 600 = 1410mV (PT1/PT3 = FF)
register D7: A2h = 162 * 5 + 600 = 1410mV (PT1/PT3 = FF)

Just gonna test 33 & 34 on their own today, I believe something in the PT ROMs is about OCP for VDDCI.
Quote:


> ok, dont need to do Vcore/VDDCI ocp mods, just flash this bios:


----------



## mus1mus

Just the basic VDDCR Limit I believe.

Just doing that, FF for No Limit, can allow more Voltage to the card.

Still testing. My foray today shows no difference in clocks and Black Screen Points for the Voltages.

I am just using the ASUS and my VTX3D roms on my tests.

Edit: wait, have you seen the VRAM Voltage already?


----------



## gupsterg

I'm confused now.

I thought you knew that one as I posted it while back and I thought you did a mod bios using that? your results, so what did you do in post 1452?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm confused now.
> 
> I thought you knew that one as I posted it while back and I thought you did a mod bios using that? your results, so what did you do in post 1452?


That one, was done by copying PT1 Voltage info hexes into a basic rom. So not really a good one as the card behaves like a PT flashed card.

By finding the exact HEX to change, the card just have it's VDDCR limit raised.

Some cards dont behave very well with PT1. And IDLE Voltage is quite high before droop.


----------



## gupsterg

Ahh I see now







.

I thought you had understood how to do that anyway, from post 1405, but it seems like you've only got it now by your own testing







.


----------



## mus1mus

Goes to show how poor my comprehension to written text is.







my bad.

Did you initially mean the highlighted blue area where the VDDCR limit hexes in this post?

I am very ashamed to have figured this out just now.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/1400_50#post_24838451


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, no shame mate







.

I didn't put much text as thought image be enough, yes blue hex is it. I would have called it VDDC Limit but on Guru3D The Stilt called it VDDCR, his post.

In PT3 the yellow 38 00 01 00 is creating no VDROOP (ie LLC ON = No VDROOP), it replaces 24 00 2B 00 perhaps register 24 is variable VDROOP (Advanced LLC??), you see on here the Stilt stated LLC can't be variable in context of register 38, his post. But then Unwinder (author of MSI AB) states disabling is done by setting that register as 7F and enabled by setting it as 80, this post, see also the question posed for that answer above that post. Now Unwinder has said use 80 to reset LLC to normal but in stock ROMs i2cdump it's 81. I have set it as 80 and VDROOP is same as 81, therefore 80 or 81 is stock VDROOP (ie LLC OFF = VDROOP).

Does the last paragraph make sense and your thoughts if 38 can be variable LLC?

Variable LLC be perhaps a better edit for us air cooled guys / 24/7 use, as small lack of VDROOP would mean you won't have to set DPM high VDDC to get similar drooped VDDC (I hope I'm making sense in text what in my mind). I'm thinking if I set a low VDDC limit (ie reg 3D) and play with register 38 data value we would know if LLC can be variable.


----------



## mus1mus

Hmm. Tasty bits.

BTW, on the BLUE highlighted box, you only need to change the middle hex to FF to set Unlimited VDDCR. That's what I am doing now. So the card retains other bits from the stock BIOS. Simple and easier way for those who need higher Voltages.

I can compare different roms regarding LLC and VDroop to test but this needs to be tested with a PT3 I guess. Since the card can go into different DPM states faster than monitoring apps can poll.

I also don't think you can base VDroop from a predefined DPM 7 Value in the rom to how much the software shows when loaded. Especially when using a standard (stock) rom. They are close but not quite.

What do you think? After testing VDroop Hex, we can then apply them into stock roms.


----------



## gupsterg

@mus1mus"

Yes, blue highlighted hex and change FF, but also you can set it as you want (probably be safer than no limit).

For example:-



For testing of LLC ON (ie no VDROOP) I thought I set approx 1.260V limit but with a DPM 7 manual voltage of 1.256V was being capped at 1.242V in MSI AB, where as with a 1.368V limit it would = 1.258V. So I guess I was somewhere around 1.240V VDDC Limit.

(Well there goes not documenting edit! LOL)


Spoiler: Vmax table from IR3565B datasheet







As shown by info in first image and testing I did, the values for Vmax differ in the IR3567B to IR3565B. Step between stock & MLU is 0.11875V, IR3565B steps are differing but would think IR3567B follow a step process.


Spoiler: IR3565B Vmax Steps







I agree, better to edit or add the limit HEX.

We know that if we set DPM 7 as 1.300V in a ROM for example, when we load card with 3DM FS VDDC be different to Heaven running on it, so perhaps 24 00 2B 00 is variable LLC? but I'm thinking if we use same app to load card. ie say GPU-Z render test before and after changing a value we'd l know if LLC changed for that test. On my Tri-X 290 DPM 7 VID of 1.250V (set by EVV) give 1.180V in render test, if this go higher/lower we know what effect value change had.

What do you think?


----------



## mus1mus

I think, the way Vdroop is changing is due to load. Say GPU-Z Render is a light one. Less Vdroop.

Heaven is a tough one and so is Furmark. Vdroop signature will vary. Hmmm.

To really get into it, we need sophisticated equipment that is beyond our reach.

So keeping the stock profile may be a better (easier) way to deal with this.


----------



## gupsterg

Yeah I guess so







.


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The section for UP6266 looks like this:-
> 
> 06 03 22 00 0C 96 A6 00 00 00 00 00 D4 00 A2 00 D5 00 A2 00 D6 00 A2 00 D7 00 A2 00 D3 00 40 00 FF 00
> 
> Usually at end of VoltageObjectInfo.
> 
> What we think the registers mean Link:- Post, i2cdump section if read Link:- post.
> 
> Other info is in PT1 / PT 3 they are FF values for registers, what The Stilt said it is.
> 
> I'll be honest only a PC enthusiast and been learning stuff as going long with this venture, so can not share more and looking for input.
> 
> I know when @buildzoid checked MVDDC by DMM, it's 1.5V idle and 1.4xxV under load.
> 
> @OneB1t
> 
> If I up reg 22 & 23 on my Tri-X 290 to say 70h each from 60h what should I see effect from fSW increase on VDDC, etc?
> 
> What do you think valid value to set to get say 500kHz or 550KHz?


Hi, I've missed a couple of weeks here, and I see ~50 pages are done. That's good









Have some answers to your questions.
1. Two VRM frequency values mean frequencies for VDDC and VDDCI parts of one 3567B controller, they are set to a single value, but I've seen some vendor made them different, and I think it's no problem.

2. I suspect what the misterious uP6266 chips is responsible for...
I already mentioned a Zotac 9300 mini-ITX in my lab, and there's a similar 8-pin I2C device that controls the CPU Core voltage. In fact it's a digital potentiometer, and it simply adjusts the feedback on the uP6206 controller.
The only strange thing is that it shouldn't have such a long init string, it usually contains a couple of bytes...

Here's the pic of my Zotac (see RefDes U21):


What I would like to do is try to change the frequency value in VoltageTableInfo and verify the result with an oscilloscope. Oneb1t was disappointed with only two points available on the graph, so we can improve that situation and add more points.

So, I can simply change the hex and update the checksum? Is that enough?


----------



## wasdz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I believe it has been mentioned before. The Voltage lock is on the GPU and not via BIOS.


Well, okay, GPU lock not allowing me to change voltage via OC utilities, but i still can change static values in BIOS.
My card has *DPM7: GPUClock = 1060 MHz, VID = 1.26200 V*, so i can change VID to, 1.3 for exapmle?


----------



## gupsterg

@MihaStar

Great to have post from you







, +rep for info







.

In MLU VoltageObjectInfo change the values A0 and fix checksum and flash.


Spoiler: Other ROMs modification guide







This is all info I have currently how MLU set 290kHz fSW.

Really appreciate you having taken time to give data previously, otherwise I don't think we'd know what fSW stock was and MLU.


----------



## gungstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> In PT3 the yellow 38 00 01 00 is creating no VDROOP (ie LLC disabled), it replaces 24 00 2B 00 perhaps register 24 is variable VDROOP (Advanced LLC??), you see on here the Stilt stated LLC can't be variable in context of register 38


one register(38) or four(38 00 01 00/24 00 2B 00)? this confusing me?
next, i don't see any similar to 38 00 01 00/24 00 2B 00 in my


Spoiler: 290dc2oc stock VoltageObjectInfo



74 00 03 01 01 03 12 00 08 96 60 00 00 00 00 00
32 00 BC 00 FF 00 01 07 0C 00 0A 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 04 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00
24 00 00 04 00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 1E 05
00 00 10 00 46 05 00 80 00 00 DC 05 00 80 10 00
0E 06 06 03 22 00 0C 96 A6 00 00 00 00 00 D4 00
A2 00 D5 00 A2 00 D6 00 A2 00 D7 00 A2 00 D3 00
40 00 FF 00


----------



## gupsterg

You won't see it in stock VoltageObjectInfo, reason is register 38 is being set by MTP = Multiple Time Programming , which is memory feature in IR3567B; so is register 24 in your context of ROM.

When there is a register in VoltageObjectInfo we override MTP ie what's in memory of IR3567B.

If you wish to add register 38 to your VoltageObjectInfo *I would also add a VDDC Limit*, register 3D. Use the guide I posted for Mihastar but in context of your mod. In this post is guide to VDDC limit setting, current list of registers I know in this post.

Currently there is no VDDC limit programmed by VoltageObjectInfo in your ROM but MTP should have one, I would check i2cdump to see what is MTP VDDC Limit.

I have today done some preliminary testing of LLC by setting a VDDC Limit of 1.26V through VoltageObjectInfo, this way VDDC will not rise over 1.26V with testing







.

38 00 01 00 = register|empty byte|data value|empty byte , so if you want register 38 as 81 = LLC Enabled (ie stock) it would be 38 00 81 00 .

*Double and triple check any modding before flashing a ROM with edited voltageobjectinfo as you don't wanna wave goodbye to card.*


----------



## new boy

When you guys are referencing VID

Is the "GPU VRM Voltage Out (VOUT/VID)" readout of HWiNFO64 an accurate reading of that, or should I get it elsewhere?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> so if you want register 38 as 81 = LLC Enabled (ie stock) it would be 38 00 81 00 .


It should be LLC disabled = Vdroop enabled


----------



## gungstar

*gupsterg*, inserting in my case still before FF 00 01 07 0C ? is it ok to insert 3D right after 38 like this "38 00 XX 00 3D 00 XX 00" ? and how find start offset for ir3567b?


----------



## gupsterg

@kizwan

Yes your terminology is correct







, mine was wrong due to reading other's posts; I will correct my posts







.

@gungstar

Yes insertion is always before FF 00 01 07 0C , view other ROMs VoltageObjectInfo and you will see the same







. This table will always grow from that section backwards/upwards in a way.
Quote:


> and how find start offset for ir3567b?


By this you mean the pointer within VoltageObjectInfo to where i2c programming of it starts? if so, it was shown in the guide for Mihastar.

@OneB1t

Your post asking about differing LLC


Spoiler: I have tested so far



01 = 0000 0001 = Enabled LLC (No Vdroop) = 01 in i2cdump 0x38
1F = 0001 1111 = Enabled LLC (No Vdroop) = 01 in i2cdump 0x38
3F = 0011 1111 = Enabled LLC (No Vdroop) = 01 in i2cdump 0x38
7F = 0111 1111 = Enabled LLC (No Vdroop) = 01 in i2cdump 0x38

80 = 1000 0000 = Disabled LLC (Vdroop) = 80 in i2cdump 0x38
81 = 1000 0001 = Disabled LLC (Vdroop) = 81 in i2cdump 0x38

82 = 1000 0010 = not accepted, becomes 83 in i2cdump 0x38 = 1000 0011 = Disabled LLC (Vdroop)
87 = 1000 0111 = Disabled LLC (Vdroop) = 87 in i2cdump 0x38
8F = 1000 1111 = Disabled LLC (Vdroop) = 8F in i2cdump 0x38
9F = 1001 1111 = Disabled LLC (Vdroop) = 9F in i2cdump 0x38
BF = 1011 1111 = Instant blackscreen/PC did hard reset, testing stopped then.



In those tests there is no scale, just on or off, so decided to reread IR3565B datasheet (anyone else reading, we do this as IR3567B datasheet has virtually no info).

Page 5 & 6 has resistors :-
Quote:


> This pin is connected to an external network to set the load line slope





Spoiler: Page 20 has







Then page 36 & 37 has further info, extract from there:-
Quote:


> The load line is set by an external resistor RCS, as shown in Figure 30 and the nominal value must also be stored in MTP.


I'm thinking we can't set a differing slope, it is only LLC on or off, if we did find the further MTP values setting value I think it's being kept in check by the resistors?

*SO then Gamer Mode left as an option?* (which asked before by yourself)

Besides what Stilt said about Gamer Mode the IR3565B datasheet is stating same? (programming by PMBus, using word)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







But then on page 51 it says:-
Quote:


> All registers may be accessed using either I2C or PMBus protocols. I2C allows the use of a simple format whereas PMBus provides error checking capability.


Page 46 has also some info on i2c & pmbus comms.

Your thoughts?

@newboy

VID for a DPM state will be shown in registers dump via AiDA64.


----------



## EMYHC

Hi guys,on my HIS r9 390x i have flash a modded bios with VDDCR voltage mod;my voltage droop on games,for you is a problem correlated to catalyst crimson driver?Or I can resolve this with a mod similar to PT3 voltage objects info?


----------



## mus1mus

@gupsterg

Where is Lard's Calculator again?


----------



## gupsterg

OP heading How to edit ROM for data/command table length changes







.


----------



## fat4l

Hello guys








I see some more new pages...

Are we able to control the rail voltage now ?
Or any important news ?


----------



## gupsterg

All checks so far yield it can't be implemented by bios only (bios on matrix is pretty much the same as any other 290X so far), 0.95V rail manipulation requires the "hardware" which matrix have







.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> All checks so far yield it can't be implemented by bios only (bios on matrix is pretty much the same as any other 290X so far), 0.95V rail manipulation requires the "hardware" which matrix have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


ah ok








any other news ? ...after all, I'm keeping me Ares. Ppl dont wanna offer serious money for the card so...


----------



## gupsterg

No other news







, been busy with a cousin's 







.


----------



## exiacruzalta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> Cheers will view ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , just ordered a dual PSU cable so can try/bench CF setup. Not really worth my while to buy a bigger PSU and thought I'd instead use the CM 650W & 850W together for a bit.
> 
> @anyone
> 
> Been trying to work out why UP6266 isn't in my logs, still no closer to knowing it's purpose. As it's so close to the main VRM got to be something to do with that.
> 
> First AMD Ref PCB Location UB502B (marked in red, far right of PCB), best to right click images and open in new tab.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now DCU II , MSI Gaming & Lightning & PCS use the same looking chip. Next I view 3 PCB images for the Tri-X, from 3 differing review sites, the chip differs in shape, is the shape = differing chip; thus not say addressable in scans ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the Vapor-X 290X I found the U502B marking but on the back of the card and no chip there (same with Vapor-X 290), rear of card = left side on these images.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Vapor-X 290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Vapor-X 290X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So as @The Stilt has stated all hawaii cards use UP6266, why not the Vapor-X?
> 
> Why am I seeing what we think is UP6266 programming section in VoltageObjectInfo in Tri-X & Vapor-X ROMs but not seeing in i2cdump?
> 
> Somebody throw me a bone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> @exiacruzalta
> 
> Updated this post regrading the Vapor-X 290 PCB from few weeks back.


@gupsterg
thanks mate, sorry for not being around
kinda busy with my new job








but if you need anything just say it, i'll be your guineapig (or maybe my vapor-x)


----------



## tredfx

hello i need a help, failed to change the fans, tried everything, but the bios is modified when it starts always in 20%, and if the resets it to controllers, but does not work. thank you for your help, this is my bios https://www.dropbox.com/s/znc105r04svz1vb/uefitest3.rom?dl=0 I would like to put him well fan1 =35 temp 1=45 fan2 =60 temp2 = 65 fan3= 100 temp3 = 85. Thank you









sorry for my English, google translator







:thumb:


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No other news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , been busy with a cousin's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


haha, happy drinking


----------



## venom55520

Sorry for a dumb question, but what does flashing 290x to 390x bios actually do? Does it enable full DX12 or increase frames?


----------



## diggiddi

Supposed to increase performance by allowing higher overclocking core and memory


----------



## fat4l

Guys, when looking at 390 MC timings, do they differ from card to card/different manucaturer etc ? Or they are all the same ?


----------



## gupsterg

So far the Hynix AJR tables are the same. @kizwan I think is or has investigated Elpida BABG, I haven't had time to view yet.

Now sort of getting into Fiji ROM and hoping others will carry on with Hawaii, but I will have a view when have time and continue to support this thread







. There is still some stuff i must do to OP.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So far the Hynix AJR tables are the same. @kizwan I think is or has investigated Elpida BABBG, I haven't had time to view yet.
> 
> Now sort of getting into Fiji ROM and hoping others will carry on with Hawaii, but I will have a view when have time and continue to support this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There is still some stuff i must do to OP.


Congrats on what you have achieved on this thread gups. Job well done!

Just a quick one.

Is ECC rom implemented or fused?


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom55520*
> 
> Sorry for a dumb question, but what does flashing 290x to 390x bios actually do? Does it enable full DX12 or increase frames?


Both cards use the same chip, but with more ram on the latter. That being said, both support the same "amount" of dx12.

Albeit both having the same chip, the 390x has a faster Bios, that we flash onto the 290x thus bringing its performance upwards (really does, no joke).

Aside from flashing the 390x bios onto the 290x and gaining performance from that, we also tighten the memory timings at higher clocks, boosting 290x performance even more.

Let me give you an example from the highest clocked geforce 970 on the AMD vs NVIDIA competition, against my average 290x

Graphics score:

970 @ 1605mhz / 2200mhz: *14349*
290x @ 1150mhz / 1375mhz: *13752* (24/7 stable clocks)
290x @ 1230mhz / 1620mhz: *15108* (benchmark clocks with stock memory timmings)

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7587411/fs/5662841/fs/7568572


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Congrats on what you have achieved on this thread gups. Job well done!


Cheers, I couldn't of done it without the many people involved







, so been a real group effort







, learnt so much on the way.

As an opportunity came up to grab a new Fury at a very discounted price I couldn't resist buying to apply what has been learnt from Hawaii to it. I hope the support for that thread will grow like Hawaii.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Is ECC rom implemented or fused?


IIRC from what The Stilt stated in this thread it is ROM implemented (I will try to find post and link), again this needs research for us to implement. I'm hoping once GPU-Z with EDC/ECC facility is available we can play with timings more.

For example when doing the 390 MC files I noted Lightning ROM (Samsung FD) had looser timings than a Powercolor 290 on TPU. I will upload a file from my laptop (when by it) where I was comparing Lightning timings against PowerColor, only one value per strap changes and it seems to move place going up per strap. This is not the pair of hex values we've been modding and testing, perhaps same principle needs to be applied to other ICs and tested; I added those Samsung FD timings to the 390 MC v3.1 file.

I do believe there is more to be done with Hawaii still







.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So far the Hynix AJR tables are the same. @kizwan I think is or has investigated Elpida BABG, I haven't had time to view yet.
> 
> Now sort of getting into Fiji ROM and hoping others will carry on with Hawaii, but I will have a view when have time and continue to support this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There is still some stuff i must do to OP.


and is there any 390MC made for Hynix BFR?
Maybe there would be better compatibility with my card...


----------



## gupsterg

AFAIK no there is no BFR 390 MC, 390 ROMs only support Hynix AJR or Elpida BABG.

The MC timings is relating to just memory controller AFAIK, @kizwan was gonna test a Elpida BABG version modded to BBBG, mine in OP are AJR modded to BBBG, etc.

This was what The Stilt said (view last paragraph).

I first went about implementing 390 MC mod different ways (I will not repeat this info as it has been stated a few times in this thread) and only way 390 MC has worked best / given extra performance was his stated way (well how I interpreted it).


----------



## gungstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kizwan was gonna test a Elpida BABG version modded to BBBG, mine in OP are AJR modded to BBBG


which is faster?


----------



## gupsterg

Don't know







, all the 4 Hawaii cards I've had are Hynix, never wanted or had time to test







.

You have Elpida card?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> which is faster?


I would be interested to know as well


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kizwan was gonna test a Elpida BABG version modded to BBBG, mine in OP are AJR modded to BBBG
> 
> 
> 
> which is faster?
Click to expand...

First *6* are with 390 HYNIX AJR VRAM module modded the revision/vendor ID to BABG/BBBG
Next *4* are with 390 ELPIDA BABG VRAM module
Last *1* is 290 ROM with 390 HYNIX AJR VRAM module is not important!

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7625104/fs/7625195/fs/7625231/fs/7625306/fs/7625344/fs/7625374/fs/7625489/fs/7625587/fs/7625665/fs/7631171/fs/7607033

@mus1mus, between 390 ROMs, the parts that are identical are *MemAdjustTbl (ATOM_INIT_REG_BLOCK structure for memory vendor specific MC adjust setting)* & *MemClkPatchTbl (ATOM_INIT_REG_BLOCK structure for memory clock specific MC setting)* (the dark red & green respectively in the picture below). You also can refer to ATOMBIOS.H. The grey + blue blocks are the ones that can be different from one ROM to another which I called them MC Data Block. The *FF FF FF 01* & *FF FF FF 02* are denoting Hynix & Elpida depending on their order in the ROM. In some ROM with only one type supported VRAM, it will denote as *FF FF FF 00* or *FF FF FF 01* which the latter if the memory module have "Autodetect" section. *SEQSetting* which is located at the end also can slightly different from one ROM to another.




Spoiler: To nerds like me who want more info on the VRAM module



Formatting problem. Copy paste to notepad for better view.

Code:



Code:


VRAM_Info header
92 08 02 01 97 00 64 04 00 00 8A 08 00 00 00 00 03 01 07 00

typedef struct _ATOM_COMMON_TABLE_HEADER
{
  USHORT usStructureSize;
  UCHAR  ucTableFormatRevision;   /*Change it when the Parser is not backward compatible */
  UCHAR  ucTableContentRevision;  /*Change it only when the table needs to change but the firmware */
                                  /*Image can't be updated, while Driver needs to carry the new table! */
}ATOM_COMMON_TABLE_HEADER;

usStructureSize         :       92 08
ucTableFormatRevision   :       02
ucTableContentRevision  :       01

typedef struct _ATOM_VRAM_INFO_HEADER_V2_1
{
  ATOM_COMMON_TABLE_HEADER   sHeader;
  USHORT                     usMemAdjustTblOffset;                                                                                                       // offset of ATOM_INIT_REG_BLOCK structure for memory vendor specific MC adjust setting
  USHORT                     usMemClkPatchTblOffset;                                                                                             //     offset of ATOM_INIT_REG_BLOCK structure for memory clock specific MC setting
  USHORT                     usPerBytePresetOffset;                          // offset of ATOM_INIT_REG_BLOCK structure for Per Byte Offset Preset Settings
  USHORT                     usReserved[3];
  UCHAR                      ucNumOfVRAMModule;                              // indicate number of VRAM module
  UCHAR                      ucMemoryClkPatchTblVer;                         // version of memory AC timing register list
  UCHAR                      ucVramModuleVer;                                // indicate ATOM_VRAM_MODUE version
  UCHAR                      ucReserved; 
  ATOM_VRAM_MODULE_V7                aVramInfo[ATOM_MAX_NUMBER_OF_VRAM_MODULE];      // just for allocation, real number of blocks is in ucNumOfVRAMModule;
}ATOM_VRAM_INFO_HEADER_V2_1;

usMemAdjustTblOffset    :       97 00
usMemClkPatchTblOffset  :       64 04
usPerBytePresetOffset   :       00 00
usReserved[3]           :       8A 08 00 00 00 00
ucNumOfVRAMModule       :       03
ucMemoryClkPatchTblVer  :       01
ucVramModuleVer         :       07
ucReserved              :       00

Collections of memory vendors
H5GC4H24AJR
64 75 02 13 2C 00 62 02 FF FF 00 50 08 05 53 00 04 01 02 00 80 38 09 0B 1B 40 23 61 66 02 02 0C 48 35 47 43 34 48 32 34 41 4A 52 00
64 75 02 13 2C 00 62 02 FF FF 00 50 08 05 53 00 04 01 02 00 80 8B 05 0B 1B 40 00 61 66 02 02 0C 48 35 47 43 34 48 32 34 41 4A 52 00
H5GC4H24AJR_1500
64 75 02 13 31 00 62 12 FF FF 00 50 08 05 53 00 04 01 02 00 80 0A 08 0B 1B 40 00 61 66 02 02 0C 48 35 47 43 34 48 32 34 41 4A 52 5F 31 35 30 30 00

EDW4032BABG
64 75 02 13 2C 00 62 02 FF FF 00 50 08 05 53 00 04 01 02 00 80 78 09 0B 1B 40 20 61 03 02 02 0C 45 44 57 34 30 33 32 42 41 42 47 00
EDW4032BABG_1375
64 75 02 13 31 00 62 12 FF FF 00 50 08 05 53 00 04 01 02 00 80 4A 08 0B 1B 40 00 61 03 02 02 0C 45 44 57 34 30 33 32 42 41 42 47 5F 31 33 37 35 00

typedef struct _ATOM_VRAM_MODULE_V7
{
// Design Specific Values
  ULONG   ulChannelMapCfg;                      // mmMC_SHARED_CHREMAP
  USHORT  usModuleSize;                     // Size of ATOM_VRAM_MODULE_V7
  USHORT  usPrivateReserved;                // MC_ARB_RAMCFG (includes NOOFBANK,NOOFRANKS,NOOFROWS,NOOFCOLS)
  USHORT  usEnableChannels;                 // bit vector which indicate which channels are enabled
  UCHAR   ucExtMemoryID;                    // Current memory module ID
  UCHAR   ucMemoryType;                     // MEM_TYPE_DDR2/DDR3/GDDR3/GDDR5
  UCHAR   ucChannelNum;                     // Number of mem. channels supported in this module
  UCHAR   ucChannelWidth;                   // CHANNEL_16BIT/CHANNEL_32BIT/CHANNEL_64BIT
  UCHAR   ucDensity;                        // _8Mx32, _16Mx32, _16Mx16, _32Mx16
  UCHAR   ucReserve;                        // Former container for Mx_FLAGS like DBI_AC_MODE_ENABLE_ASIC for GDDR4. Not used now.
  UCHAR   ucMisc;                           // RANK_OF_THISMEMORY etc.
  UCHAR   ucVREFI;                          // Not used.
  UCHAR   ucNPL_RT;                         // Round trip delay (MC_SEQ_CAS_TIMING [28:24]:TCL=CL+NPL_RT-2). Always 2.
  UCHAR   ucPreamble;                       // [7:4] Write Preamble, [3:0] Read Preamble
  UCHAR   ucMemorySize;                     // Total memory size in unit of 16MB for CONFIG_MEMSIZE - bit[23:0] zeros
  USHORT  usSEQSettingOffset;
  UCHAR   ucReserved;
// Memory Module specific values
  USHORT  usEMRS2Value;                     // EMRS2/MR2 Value. 
  USHORT  usEMRS3Value;                     // EMRS3/MR3 Value.
  UCHAR   ucMemoryVenderID;                 // [7:4] Revision, [3:0] Vendor code
  UCHAR   ucRefreshRateFactor;              // [1:0]=RefreshFactor (00=8ms, 01=16ms, 10=32ms,11=64ms)
  UCHAR   ucFIFODepth;                      // FIFO depth can be detected during vendor detection, here is hardcoded per memory
  UCHAR   ucCDR_Bandwidth;                  // [0:3]=Read CDR bandwidth, [4:7] - Write CDR Bandwidth
  char    strMemPNString[20];               // part number end with '0'. 
}ATOM_VRAM_MODULE_V7;

                                H5GC4H24AJR                             H5GC4H24AJR                             H5GC4H24AJR_1500                                        EDW4032BABG                             EDW4032BABG_1375
ulChannelMapCfg         :       64 75 02 13                             64 75 02 13                             64 75 02 13                                             64 75 02 13                             64 75 02 13
usModuleSize            :       2C 00                                   2C 00                                   31 00                                                   2C 00                                   31 00
usPrivateReserved       :       62 02                                   62 02                                   62 12                                                   62 02                                   62 12
usEnableChannels        :       FF FF                                   FF FF                                   FF FF                                                   FF FF                                   FF FF
ucExtMemoryID           :       00                                      00                                      00                                                      00                                      00
ucMemoryType            :       50                                      50                                      50                                                      50                                      50
ucChannelNum            :       08                                      08                                      08                                                      08                                      08
ucChannelWidth          :       05                                      05                                      05                                                      05                                      05
ucDensity               :       53                                      53                                      53                                                      53                                      53
ucReserve               :       00                                      00                                      00                                                      00                                      00
ucMisc                  :       04                                      04                                      04                                                      04                                      04
ucVREFI                 :       01                                      01                                      01                                                      01                                      01
ucNPL_RT                :       02                                      02                                      02                                                      02                                      02
ucPreamble              :       00                                      00                                      00                                                      00                                      00
ucMemorySize            :       80                                      80                                      80                                                      80                                      80
usSEQSettingOffset      :       38 09                                   8B 05                                   0A 08                                                   78 09                                   4A 08
ucReserved              :       0B                                      0B                                      0B                                                      0B                                      0B
// Memory Module specific values
usEMRS2Value            :       1B 40                                   1B 40                                   1B 40                                                   1B 40                                   1B 40
usEMRS3Value            :       23 61                                   00 61                                   00 61                                                   20 61                                   00 61
ucMemoryVenderID        :       66                                      66                                      66                                                      03                                      03
ucRefreshRateFactor     :       02                                      02                                      02                                                      02                                      02
ucFIFODepth             :       02                                      02                                      02                                                      02                                      02
ucCDR_Bandwidth         :       0C                                      0C                                      0C                                                      0C                                      0C
strMemPNString[20]      :       48 35 47 43 34 48 32 34 41 4A 52 00     48 35 47 43 34 48 32 34 41 4A 52 00     48 35 47 43 34 48 32 34 41 4A 52 5F 31 35 30 30 00      45 44 57 34 30 33 32 42 41 42 47 00     45 44 57 34 30 33 32 42 41 42 47 5F 31 33 37 35 00


----------



## gupsterg

+rep for info







.

Seems to me pretty much similar AJR modded to BBBG vs BABG modded to BBBG, your thoughts?

Have you gained in stabilty or RAM OC frequency between the two?


----------



## Enzarch

Well, since it looks like BIOS control of the .95v rail isn't going to happen. Does anyone have any insight on hardmodding the reference 290(x) board?


----------



## gungstar

*Enzarch*
https://www.kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2473


----------



## Enzarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> *Enzarch*
> https://www.kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2473


Thank you so much, I dont know how I have missed that until now.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Seems to me pretty much similar AJR modded to BBBG vs BABG modded to BBBG, your thoughts?
> 
> Have you gained in stabilty or RAM OC frequency between the two?


Yeah, not much difference, almost identical performance but I prefer native support than borrowing AJR VRAM module. I didn't try to push higher, I just tested with stable clocks to see gains.

BTW, for my Hynix card I go back to ROM with hidden offset voltage because it wasn't stable in 2D but only VDDC (60h at register 26h). Seems like there's 2D voltages switching issue on this particular card. They probably figured out some cards may have this kind of issue which probably why they use the hidden offset voltage method in the ROM. Don't know but it worked & it's all that matters.


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers for info







, +rep.

I will hopefully find time this weekend and update 390 MC files for BBBG & BABG same as yours (v3.2)







.

Are you still using 3 state VDDCI? I am, just did 70hrs+ continous [email protected] run on my Vapor-X 290X with my 24/7 use modded ROM (no errors).


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , +rep.
> 
> I will hopefully find time this weekend and update 390 MC files for BBBG & BABG same as yours (v3.2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Are you still using 3 state VDDCI? I am, just did 70hrs+ continous [email protected] run on my Vapor-X 290X with my 24/7 use modded ROM (no errors).


Here you go, 390 ELPIDA MC. Taken from XFX390X Black Edition ROM. The original unedited XFX390X Black Edition VRAM_Info table also included for reference.

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_32SYawOggYNnRUWDk3RUNCRGc&usp=sharing

No, I no longer use 3 state VDDCI since I'm using multi-monitor.


----------



## OneB1t

so i experimented with locking 290X back into 290 and its possible








question is if SW lock can also "unlock" DP performance (as its used before HW lock)

PS: someone experimented with device ID change from 67b1 to 67b0
as i cant achieve it








(LED on my motherboard stays red on start which means device ID fail)

maybe swaping whole table with device ID?

edit: also found that pci-id is not afflicted by number of unlocked shaders
so my 290X can be 67B1 or 67B0 but its impossible to just change 1 value in bios to modify this value... which brings me to question if we swap whole table containing pci-id with other card is there a way to go 67A0?


----------



## gungstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 390 ELPIDA MC. Taken from XFX390X Black Edition ROM.


is it ready for inserting in 290bios?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 390 ELPIDA MC. Taken from XFX390X Black Edition ROM.
> 
> 
> 
> is it ready for inserting in 290bios?
Click to expand...

Yes, it already contain Stilt's 1250 timings for 1250 & 1375 memory straps. Elpida BBBG 1250 timings is set in 1500 & higher memory straps.


----------



## gungstar

*kizwan*
just compared your VRAM_Info table from XFX390X Black Edition and other one from Sapphire R9 390 8192 MB Nitro(Elpida BABG) - 23 registers differs(except density, volume and ic name). all 23 in area before straps-timings. have you tried it?

Sapphire_Nitro_390_BABG_8G.zip 1k .zip file
.

edited above for correct density, volume and ic name + BBBG Stilt timings for 1250&1375 straps

390MC_Sapphire_Nitro_390_BBBG_4G_stiltTimings.zip 1k .zip file


----------



## Enzarch

I know this is a bit off topic for this thread, but it's where most of this discussion happened.

Just wanted to report success of the .95v rail hard mod on my reference 290. Bumped it to 1.1v and seems i can pump as much as i wish through the core.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> I know this is a bit off topic for this thread, but it's where most of this discussion happened.
> 
> Just wanted to report success of the .95v rail hard mod on my reference 290. Bumped it to 1.1v and seems i can pump as much as i wish through the core.


Nice one. No black screens past 1.45 on the CORE?


----------



## gupsterg

@Enzarch

+rep







, if you have time can you add more pics/detail please, I wish to create heading in OP and link to your mod







.

*** edit ***

Added heading *0.95 rail volt mod* to OP, currently added some background info plus link to @rt123's original post regarding 0.95V rail mod for Lightning card and added @Enzarch post above.


----------



## Vellinious

I'm interested to know more about this as well.....


----------



## mus1mus

And RAM voltage to if we can.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> *kizwan*
> just compared your VRAM_Info table from XFX390X Black Edition and other one from Sapphire R9 390 8192 MB Nitro(Elpida BABG) - 23 registers differs(except density, volume and ic name). all 23 in area before straps-timings. have you tried it?
> 
> Sapphire_Nitro_390_BABG_8G.zip 1k .zip file
> .
> 
> edited above for correct density, volume and ic name + BBBG Stilt timings for 1250&1375 straps
> 
> 390MC_Sapphire_Nitro_390_BBBG_4G_stiltTimings.zip 1k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , +rep.
> 
> I will hopefully find time this weekend and update 390 MC files for BBBG & BABG same as yours (v3.2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Are you still using 3 state VDDCI? I am, just did 70hrs+ continous [email protected] run on my Vapor-X 290X with my 24/7 use modded ROM (no errors).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go, 390 ELPIDA MC. Taken from XFX390X Black Edition ROM. The *original unedited XFX390X Black Edition VRAM_Info* table also included for reference.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_32SYawOggYNnRUWDk3RUNCRGc&usp=sharing
> 
> No, I no longer use 3 state VDDCI since I'm using multi-monitor.
Click to expand...

I'm using it. VRAM_Info file included in the download link is the original unedited file. The modified one is *XFX390X BLACK EDITION 390MC ELPIDA 1250 MEM MOD* file.

The differences that you'll see are, importance ones:-

EMRS3 value that can be either *23 61* or *00 61* or *20 61* or any other values that I did not yet discover. From testing, I don't see any difference in performance, so I just stick with *00 61*.
Memory revision & vendor ID: *13* for BBBG & *03* for BABG. *1* & *0* at the beginning is the revision number. Also from testing no difference in performance between them. You can use either one.


----------



## Enzarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice one. No black screens past 1.45 on the CORE?


I have only tested up to 1.36v yet, but this is 110mV beyond where i would blackout before. And if i do hit a wall, all I have to do is adjust the pot. for a bit more rail voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Enzarch
> 
> +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , if you have time can you add more pics/detail please, I wish to create heading in OP and link to your mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> Added heading *0.95 rail volt mod* to OP, currently added some background info plus link to @rt123's original post regarding 0.95V rail mod for Lightning card and added @Enzarch post above.


@gungstar takes the credit for linking me HERE
The first download link is just images of all the volt mods for the 290(X) (including RAM voltage @mus1mus)

Edit for link url change


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> @gungstar takes the credit for linking me HERE
> The first download link is just images of all the volt mods for the 290(X) (including RAM voltage @mus1mus)


Ahh yes Shammy's great thread







, so many times that's been linked. I've viewed the volt mods doc for another reason, surprising what you miss when you're viewing doc in another context. Great to read you've got a fix after so long for your card







.


----------



## OneB1t

guys what about that PCI-ID change? someone know which part of bios is required to modify to achieve change from 67B0 to 67B1 when doing it by hand?


----------



## gupsterg

Only info I know is in heading *How to add/remove UEFI/GOP plus match/edit Device ID info* .

I recently acquired a Fury Tri-X, it was HW locked.



Now got 3840 CU







.



Don't know how it is possible







....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> 6. What "override is possible at your own risk" means in human language?
> *For some reason HW locks were left in writable state* so they can be overwritten with arbitrary value. However, at least some of HW locks represent real binning information about failed blocks. Activation of these failed blocks may lead to unpredictable effects.


Perhaps this is the difference between Hawaii / Fiji HW lock ....


----------



## OneB1t

yep but... there is something weird about it as my pc not booting when i just rewrite PCI-ID by hand but booting when flashing 290 bios...










normally my card is 67B0 but now it shows 67B1... so there must be something like checksum for PCI-ID


----------



## gupsterg

No idea TBH







, my purpose for info in heading was just for UEFI module integration.

Recently when flashing Stilt MLU to the Tri-X 290 I noted even if ID is 67B0 in ROM after flash occur screen show 67B1 (in DOS), so perhaps something in hardware? the Tri-X is hardware locked.



See how CUInfo state no hardware unlock possible at own risk like Fiji? must be how @TX12 state that they left it writeable in Fiji but not Hawaii.

Perhaps a 290X can be a 290? @spyshagg lost CU's when flashed a 290 ROM with lock present in ROM, check his screenshot in thread about 5-10 pages back for ID.

I will test a flash to my 290X to 290 as well.


----------



## OneB1t

there is still maybe way to force card into unlock...







either by setting SW lock to unlocked state or find way how to mess with bios to ignore HW locks...

but what is interesting is that we can change device ID of card but only with different bios not just with rewriting value in hex


----------



## gupsterg

Board ID / SSID I have noted members changing in say ROM which was not their factory ROM to what they require.

I believe on a 290X DeviceID can be 67B1 regardless of ROM used, here is link to spyshagg's image showing 67B1.

I believe on a 290 (if HW locked) regardless of ROM used DeviceID will always be 67B1.

I wish I could help you, if I knew how to program/make sense of command tables, but I don't







, again hope your attempts at "DP" unlock, etc work.


----------



## gungstar

anyone tried fSW mod on Asus dc2 cards?


----------



## gungstar

tested kizwan's and my version of 390MC BABGtoBBBG and AJRtoBBBG from first post, on my Asus 290DC2OC downvolted on gpu to 1.168v. both BABGtoBBBG gives artifacts in 3dm11 gt3 test, but AJRtoBBBG is ok.


----------



## gupsterg

Many thanks for testing and reporting back, I'll leave 390 MC as v3.1 as is for now and will link to Kizwan's post in thread of others to try.

You may be getting artifacts as Kizwan's BABG to BBBG has tightened RAM timings (IIRC) and the AJR to BBBG in OP are all stock.


----------



## gungstar

*gupsterg*
I forgot to mention that i use Stilt's BBBG timings for all 3 versions of 390MC


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers







.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Board ID / SSID I have noted members changing in say ROM which was not their factory ROM to what they require.
> 
> I believe on a 290X DeviceID can be 67B1 regardless of ROM used, here is link to spyshagg's image showing 67B1.
> 
> I believe on a 290 (if HW locked) regardless of ROM used DeviceID will always be 67B1.
> 
> I wish I could help you, if I knew how to program/make sense of command tables, but I don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , again hope your attempts at "DP" unlock, etc work.


I did a 67B1 to 67B0 edit on my 290. It's the only way to pass a PCI ID check on some motherboards. Esp the ROG boards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> there is still maybe way to force card into unlock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> either by setting SW lock to unlocked state or find way how to mess with bios to ignore HW locks...
> 
> but what is interesting is that we can change device ID of card but only with different bios not just with rewriting value in hex


I came into this issue when I flashed PT1 into my 290 on the RVE. Rom has to be edited into a 67B0 to pass the PCI ID test on some motherboards.

After flashing, it will still display as a 290 though.

I can point into the hex value when I am back into my rig in a couple of days.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> tested kizwan's and my version of 390MC BABGtoBBBG and AJRtoBBBG from first post, on my Asus 290DC2OC downvolted on gpu to 1.168v. both BABGtoBBBG gives artifacts in 3dm11 gt3 test, but AJRtoBBBG is ok.


Did your AJRtoBBBG even stable at that volt? Did you try at stock volt & compare between the two?


----------



## OneB1t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I did a 67B1 to 67B0 edit on my 290. It's the only way to pass a PCI ID check on some motherboards. Esp the ROG boards.
> I came into this issue when I flashed PT1 into my 290 on the RVE. Rom has to be edited into a 67B0 to pass the PCI ID test on some motherboards.
> 
> After flashing, it will still display as a 290 though.
> 
> I can point into the hex value when I am back into my rig in a couple of days.


funny thing is that after i edit bios to 67B0 (from 67B1) it stops booting







but card works just fine with 67B1 no performance degradation so i decided to leave it 67B1








just curious that you can really change PCI-ID

also it will be interesting if you can swap card into W9000 PCI-ID to get support in some profesional programs (even without DP speed unlock)


----------



## skyrrd

to be honest i'm quite confused about the voltage tables, if s.o. could help me out with that:
from what i read i understand that the numers 65282 , 65283 , 65284 , 65285 , 65286 , 65287 , 65288 represent EVV voltage. and with evv vid decoder the base voltage for 65280 is 1.25V?
each offset represents 6.25 mv, so dpm1: 65282 would 1.2625 v and dpm7: 65288 would be 1.3V
is this correct?


----------



## OneB1t

rewrite 65282 , 65283 , 65284 , 65285 , 65286 , 65287 , 65288 into 1250 1000 900 etc and card will use this hardcoded values


----------



## skyrrd

OK thanks, if the BIOS has an voltage offset, will it be ignored if i set exact values?


----------



## gungstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Did your AJRtoBBBG even stable at that volt? Did you try at stock volt & compare between the two?


several games and game benchmarks - no artifacts, crashes & etc. occt no errors. so i think it stable. btw BABGtoBBBG in occt no errors too. with BABGtoBBBG tried to add 82mV(it must set 1.25V which is default for my card) in AB on gpu and it still gives artifacts in 3dm11 gt3


----------



## OneB1t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyrrd*
> 
> OK thanks, if the BIOS has an voltage offset, will it be ignored if i set exact values?


nope offset is added to this hardcoded value


----------



## jdorje

Where are stilts timings to be found? Are they magically better than the 1126-1250 stock timings I have?


----------



## gupsterg

You have 390/X? if so for those RAM ICs no Stilt's timings.

In OP heading *Memory Timings Modding* are Stilt's timings and what ICs they are for.


----------



## Deathscythes

Hi everyone,
I am new to the forum so if i misbehave please let me know ^^

I am trying to mod my 295x2 into a "395x2" if it had existed.
I downloaded the memory info tool to know which memory was installed and it displayed "H5GC2H24BFR"
I did that without having the drivers installed... i wasn't sure if it was the good way so i installed them and now the program doesn't display anything :/

Can anyone help me with that?
Thank you !


----------



## gupsterg

You have Hynix H5GC2H24BFR IMO, I don't know why after driver install it went blank, zip your ROM and attach to post will also double check what RAM IC supported in ROM







.


----------



## Deathscythes

Seems you're right, as I have the reference design PCB i think i found my answer here
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/157434/sapphire-r9295x2-4096-140311.html
http://ru.gecid.com/tags.php?s=radeon+r9+295x2

Ah damn i should have written it down when i installed the waterblocks








Ill try to mod now and post the results if it works =)


----------



## Deathscythes

I started modifying the master 295x2 rom i have and turns out i don't know what to do anymore
in the guide there is a step where it's needed to add padding to the modified ROM because the UEFI offset changes... well this rom doesn't have uefi.
I really don't know what to do so if anyone knows that would be great!
Thanks !


----------



## Samuris

Here ->

sapphire_r9_295x2_uefi.zip 187k .zip file


atiwinflash -f -p 0 C67301MU.101
atiwinflash -f -p 1 C67301SU.101


----------



## Samuris

Hi gupsterg, and thank you for giving me first hynix 1.8 moded bios, he worked great but i have somes strange thing with, i have to put my core voltage at +200mv for got 1.221mv VDDC in full load, when my gpu is not highly used i have 1.331mv u_U only when with low loading, in iddle and full load he have low voltage, so low in full load uhu, i recently trying to use your last modded bios for me

Final_MLU_390MC_75_803.zip 198k .zip file
 cause i was tired of high temp on my vrm (approximately 75 and somes fan noise), and your bios work and have so fcking good performance like your 1.8 modded bios but with lowest vrm temp, i think your bios work fine but have 1 problem, he's not really instable, he's just not giving the enough power, he's bugued at 120W, i tryed to put 300W with hawaiibiosreader but i have the same problem it change nothing


----------



## gupsterg

Before 208W 208W 200A
Now 238W 238W 229A

What it is now works on my Vapor-X 290X for clocks of 1150/1575 @ 1.325V VID with no clock drops, I never run furmark but in things like 3DM FS / Heaven / Valley / Games / [email protected] all is good.

Upped_PL.zip 197k .zip file


----------



## Deathscythes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> Here ->
> 
> sapphire_r9_295x2_uefi.zip 187k .zip file
> 
> 
> atiwinflash -f -p 0 C67301MU.101
> atiwinflash -f -p 1 C67301SU.101


Hi, Thanks ! So i need to do the 390X timing mod only on UEFI capable bioses ? Or can i just ignore the UEFI offset part of the guide?


----------



## gupsterg

390 MC mod can be done on UEFI or non UEFI ROM.

Quickest easiest method for your case:-

i) skip the step of adjusting UEFI.

ii) do all other steps (except checksum using HD7xxx Series UEFI Patch Tool BETA)

iii) use hawaiireader to fix checksum

Check ROM is equal to or slightly less than 128kb once you finish mod, if so flash.

I will update OP better for non uefi roms







.


----------



## Deathscythes

Thanks for being so fast again!

Here is what i did and it seems to be wrong as my RVE is stuck with code b2 "Legacy option rom initialization".

I modded both master and slave roms from sapphire that way.
-used the tables to find the vram info block and deleted it.
- paste inserted the 390X vram info
-added padding right at the end of it
- fixed checksum

As you can see i ignored the command table parts as on the guide it is mentioned this is not necessary... maybe that's my issue?
I actually dont understand what it is for









Also, for my previous mod (throttling temp) hawaii reader didn't work. the checksum fix actually modified a lot of bytes and corrupted the roms.
HD7xxx Series UEFI Patch Tool BETA however, worked.


----------



## gupsterg

Attach your ROMs, will sort and have ready for you tomorrow







.

Will make OP better definitely for Non UEFI ROMs tomorrow or so







.


----------



## Deathscythes

Thanks a lot man !

SapphireR9295x2.zip 74k .zip file


But i wish i could learn to do it myself


----------



## Deathscythes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Attach your ROMs, will sort and have ready for you tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Will make OP better definitely for Non UEFI ROMs tomorrow or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well I managed ^^

I redid it from the beginning:

- deleted the vram_info
- paste inserted the one from 390X
- changed the command tables using lard's calculator (step i missed)
- added padding FF at the end of the file equal to the difference between 295X2 and 390X vram_info size
- used HD7xxx Beta tool to fix checksum
- flashed both master and slave with atiwinflash

THROTTLING TEMP 90°C
If needed i'll upload the default version =)

EDIT: i spoke too soon after driver installation i am getting bsod :/


----------



## fat4l

Guys, can u pls try your hawaiibiosreader if it displays this bios properly ?
It doesnt display it properly for me. Any ideas why ? Is the bios broken or something ?
It should be original 295X2 sapphire OC edition uefi bios.

sapphire_r9_295x2_oc_uefi.zip 187k .zip file


----------



## Deathscythes

Hi, for me the Hawaii Bios Reader didn't work and actually corrupted my Sapphire R9 295x2 roms when fixing the checksum


----------



## gupsterg

390 MC BFR folder contains ready to flash ROMs







.

SapphireR9295x2.zip 148k .zip file


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Guys, can u pls try your hawaiibiosreader if it displays this bios properly ?
> It doesnt display it properly for me. Any ideas why ? Is the bios broken or something ?
> It should be original 295X2 sapphire OC edition uefi bios.


[ DELETED ]
Updated version without hardcoded offsets. Not finished, but working


----------



## gupsterg

Great work







, +rep







.


----------



## OneB1t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> HawaiiBiosReader_test.zip 31k .zip file
> 
> Updated version without hardcoded offsets. Not finished, but working


push it to repository


----------



## elvior2

Hi guys,

I've been reading all the info in this thread and it's very interesting. I would like to participate and contribute with some information about my testing.

I've been talking with Gupsterg and following his advices in Sapphire Forums for tunning my rom. We have the same model Vapor X 290X.









Right now I'm using a fully stable rom with this settings:

- Core/Ram frecuency: 1100/1525
- Manual voltages for all dpm states
- Low Ram Frecuency (150, 1250) for dmp states 0-2
- Increased PowerLimits to 238W 238W 229A
- Tunned Memory Timings.
- Custom Fan Profile

It's a card with a custom PCB but if someone wants to try this rom I'll share, no problem.

It's a good performance upgrade from stock rom, but I've seen that he's now working with clocks of 1150/1575 @ 1.325V.

Would you mind if I tried your settings?


----------



## Deathscythes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 390 MC BFR folder contains ready to flash ROMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> SapphireR9295x2.zip 148k .zip file


Many thanks Gup! Great work!
I would really like to know how you did it









Now regarding the results:
Slight 1K improvement for the graphics score, but my combined score noticibly went down so the global score almost didn't change









Now I wonder, before starting to mod roms i was using Sapphire OC roms which seemed to be better at same speeds
Maybe modding these roms with the 390X vram_info would lead to better results =)


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> Many thanks Gup! Great work!
> I would really like to know how you did it


Your welcome







, will be in OP soon







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> Now regarding the results:
> Slight 1K improvement for the graphics score, but my combined score noticibly went down so the global score almost didn't change


Hmmm, try a few runs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> Now I wonder, before starting to mod roms i was using Sapphire OC roms which seemed to be better at same speeds
> Maybe modding these roms with the 390X vram_info would lead to better results =)


390 and 390 X use same MC timings







, the VRAM_Info is from 390X TBH







, I just call files 390 say like you see 390 or 290 series in GPU-Z.

You can gain more performance by say taking 1250Mhz timings and placing in 1625MHz strap, the RAM strap timings are stock a) to aid compatibility b) for user to mod as required.

First read heading *Memory Timings Modding* > *Memory Controller Straps/Frequency Range* .

Then read heading *What area of ROM to mod?*, then read *Other Timings mods*.

If you're still stuck after reading those 3 sections, you know where to post for help







.

Also chat to @fat4l he has 295X2 Hynix BFR and will defo share some tips on his experience with bios mod, etc.


----------



## Deathscythes

Thanks Gup ! For now i really don't have any knowledge regarding timings... The only reason i wanted to do this mod is "390X > 290X so it has to be good







".
I'll definitely read all this and try further experiments =)
Also cant wait for your guide as i really have no clue what i did wrong ^^ probably a lot








Thanks again for your help!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Guys, can u pls try your hawaiibiosreader if it displays this bios properly ?
> It doesnt display it properly for me. Any ideas why ? Is the bios broken or something ?
> It should be original 295X2 sapphire OC edition uefi bios.
> 
> 
> 
> HawaiiBiosReader_test.zip 31k .zip file
> 
> Updated version without hardcoded offsets. Not finished, but working
Click to expand...

Nice! +rep "Follow the offsets", I'll say.









(P/S: Save still buggy for 295x2 at least but this is not finished yet right?!)


----------



## mus1mus

@kizwan

Can you send me a rom based on your Elpida card? Can't figure this out.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @kizwan
> 
> Can you send me a rom based on your Elpida card? Can't figure this out.


290 ROM with 390 ELPIDA MC or 390 ROM with 390 ELPIDA MC or you just want the 390 ELPIDA MC?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 290 ROM with 390 ELPIDA MC or 390 ROM with 390 ELPIDA MC or you just want the 390 ELPIDA MC?


I'd prefer a Working rom.

Note: 1.8 doesn't work for me.


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> (P/S: Save still buggy for 295x2 at least but this is not finished yet right?!)


Try it now








[ DELETED ]


----------



## pillowsack

Im interested in this whole rail modding stuff, but i'm on an MSI 390X.

Would anyone be interested in investigating if my card can do this mod?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 290 ROM with 390 ELPIDA MC or 390 ROM with 390 ELPIDA MC or you just want the 390 ELPIDA MC?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd prefer a Working rom.
> 
> Note: 1.8 doesn't work for me.
Click to expand...

Here you go. I'm using this on my Elpida card.

290_ELPIDA_390TABLE_DPM7_1287_1000_1300_NOOFFSETV_290REFVID.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Here you go. I'm using this on my Elpida card.
> 
> 290_ELPIDA_390TABLE_DPM7_1287_1000_1300_NOOFFSETV_290REFVID.zip 99k .zip file


thanks mate.

I will test right away.

I feel like I'm losing on this game big time!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11002068
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7738856










I guess I figured this out. I have a 290X. 290 mods won't work I guess?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> thanks mate.
> 
> I will test right away.
> 
> I feel like I'm losing on this game big time!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11002068
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7738856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I figured this out. I have a 290X. 290 mods won't work I guess?


yah, mus, you are being left behind. This was my run over two years ago without mods . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7748506

That FS is hard to beat, though.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Here you go. I'm using this on my Elpida card.
> 
> 290_ELPIDA_390TABLE_DPM7_1287_1000_1300_NOOFFSETV_290REFVID.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mate.
> 
> I will test right away.
> 
> I feel like I'm losing on this game big time!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11002068
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7738856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I figured this out. I have a 290X. 290 mods won't work I guess?
Click to expand...

Yeah, my modded ROM based on XFX390 ROM. Your 290X will under perform. Did you try XFX390X Black Edition ROM? It support both Hynix & Elpida. Just need to correct the memory size & density and put your memory timings in it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yeah, my modded ROM based on XFX390 ROM. Your 290X will under perform. Did you try XFX390X Black Edition ROM? It support both Hynix & Elpida. Just need to correct the memory size & density and put your memory timings in it.


Not yet.

Maybe I will.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> yah, mus, you are being left behind. This was my run over two years ago without mods . . .
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7748506
> 
> That FS is hard to beat, though.


It's crap nowadays.









Fyzzz and Vell are kicking everyone's ass now. Not really sure what's wrong with my rig TBH. Things went downhill on X99. I really have to jack up the CORE to at least match my 1250 Scores on Z97.


----------



## vfdb

Hi does anyone have the fan speed bios edtor for the r9 290? I cant find the program anywhere but I modded a few bioses with it a while back

Thanks


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not yet.
> 
> Maybe I will.
> It's crap nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fyzzz and Vell are kicking everyone's ass now. Not really sure what's wrong with my rig TBH. Things went downhill on X99. I really have to jack up the CORE to at least match my 1250 Scores on Z97.


Couldn't have done it without your help, man. I'm really impressed with this card's capabilities. Helps that I can drop my coolant / room temps to 14c or below in just a few minutes.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not yet.
> 
> Maybe I will.
> It's crap nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fyzzz and Vell are kicking everyone's ass now. Not really sure what's wrong with my rig TBH. Things went downhill on X99. I really have to jack up the CORE to at least match my 1250 Scores on Z97.


Just pulling your leg, man. you are distracted by your 980 Tis. lol


----------



## gungstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Try it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HawaiiBiosReader_test.zip 31k .zip file


no timings table. is it for 295 only?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> Hi, for me the Hawaii Bios Reader didn't work and actually corrupted my Sapphire R9 295x2 roms when fixing the checksum


yah. I made a rom for one guy and it didnt work for him.
I used hawaiireader to fix the checksum.

Onebit, maybe u can look at it ? it happens with 295X2 bios


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> thanks mate.
> 
> I will test right away.
> 
> I feel like I'm losing on this game big time!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11002068
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7738856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I figured this out. I have a 290X. 290 mods won't work I guess?


graphic score 's bad for such high GPU clock, my GPU is not something strong in performance Elpida memory it's limited


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> graphic score 's bad for such high GPU clock, my GPU is not something strong in performance Elpida memory it's limited


What's wrong with those graphics scores? My card isn't running but a couple hundred points higher than that....that's what, maybe .8 fps in each graphics test? Psh...that's nothin


----------



## gupsterg

What I think mirzet is stating he has similar graphics using 1335 vs mus1mus 1429. So mus1mus graphics score is "bad" in comparison for extra gpu clock.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What I think mirzet is stating he has similar graphics using 1335 vs mus1mus 1429. So mus1mus graphics score is "bad" in comparison for extra gpu clock.


Yes, you figure out what I thought.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> (P/S: Save still buggy for 295x2 at least but this is not finished yet right?!)
> 
> 
> 
> Try it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HawaiiBiosReader_test.zip 31k .zip file
Click to expand...

This one works. +rep









Tested on a couple of ROMs.

Did you re-write it to read the actual pointers/offsets in the table?


----------



## Deathscythes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Try it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HawaiiBiosReader_test.zip 31k .zip file


Works for me too... and i actually noticed that i edited a wrong value for the Max Temp








I was sad to see why my gpus were still throttling down after my mod :'( (starting to think i am pretty damn lucky not to have fried anything :/)
Now i have the answer => i am a newbie when it comes to bios editing









Great work man !

Btw i am running two Sapphire R9 295x2 in custom loop with EK waterblocks and DAMN it gets hot (I run 4 rads with 20 fans but i am very concerned about having a quiet rig so they run at 800 rpm) !
Can anyone recommand me a good throttling temp ?
I wanted 90°C but i see that the ARES III is 85 so maybe 90 is risky?


----------



## gungstar

hbr test reads different values in TDP & TDC


----------



## gupsterg

@Deathscythes

2x 295x2







....







....

Besides temps "PowerLimit" can cause throttling, add no PowerLimit via Overdrive / MSI AB.

Do not change Target GPU temp in Overdrive; idea is you use defaults to gain data and mod ROM to not require SW edits in OS to stop throttling.

1. Set MSI AB to monitor GPUs, log to a HML file, then do a run of 3DM FS Extreme demo looped, attach HML file in zip.

2. Set HWiNFO to monitor GPUs, then do a run of 3DM FS Extreme demo looped, then do a screenshot of section which show VRM data ie W / A , etc; so min/max average data is shown.

3. State what is Max ASIC temp / TDP / TDC / MPDL in ROM.

With these bits of data be easier to comment what maybe best solution







.


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> hbr test reads different values in TDP & TDC


Looks like I broke something. Wait a bit, I will fix it









My HDD died, with all the projects on it, so I had to redo it...


----------



## 7mercies

I know you are working hard to help me out. So I figured I would help you out. This is what I see on your Bios.


http://imgur.com/xPmmppV
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Guys, can u pls try your hawaiibiosreader if it displays this bios properly ?
> It doesnt display it properly for me. Any ideas why ? Is the bios broken or something ?
> It should be original 295X2 sapphire OC edition uefi bios.
> 
> sapphire_r9_295x2_oc_uefi.zip 187k .zip file


Also, I have an original Sapphire r9 295x2 OC Bios, in case the one I have will work better for you. https://www.dropbox.com/s/vcu2cn2mf7trwbd/Original%20Sapphire%20Bios.rar?dl=0


----------



## DDSZ

HawaiiBiosReader_test.zip 31k .zip file

Hope its fine now...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Did you re-write it to read the actual pointers/offsets in the table?


Yes, its now gathering pointers from rom


----------



## OneB1t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Looks like I broke something. Wait a bit, I will fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My HDD died, with all the projects on it, so I had to redo it...


thats why you should push modifications to repository ..


----------



## Deathscythes

@gupsterg

Alright, the logging session is about to start









I have never used the overdrive and actually the mod worked since the max temp there is is 90°C
In MSI AB i was setting the powerlimit to the max so i if it's set to 0 is it considered unset ?

I didn't know HWinfo but seems like a nice tool, thanks !

So if i understand correctly, the throttling is due the fact that i am using SW OC and the solution to that is to OC via ROM only. right?

Also I got those beasts 1 year used for 550€ each which i think was a pretty good deal


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> In MSI AB i was setting the powerlimit to the max so i if it's set to 0 is it considered unset ?


Yes, 0% = unset.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> I didn't know HWinfo but seems like a nice tool, thanks !


Yeah, really good app, made my first donation to Martin Malik via his site yesterday, he's on OCN as @Mumak. Not much only 10 USD, but the author gives really good support. Will be making another soon when sell some of the GPUs I've collected







.

It gives so much data, you can organise and change labels, besides logs you can see graphs (double click on a value).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> So if i understand correctly, the throttling is due the fact that i am using SW OC and the solution to that is to OC via ROM only. right?


No, that is not reason IMO, get the data and we'll work on it







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> Also I got those beasts 1 year used for 550€ each which i think was a pretty good deal


You must be luving them, I know I would







.


----------



## Deathscythes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 1. Set MSI AB to monitor GPUs, log to a HML file, then do a run of 3DM FS Extreme demo looped, attach HML file in zip.


Starts only now, unfortunately the logging completely crippled the perfs and my gpus usage was oscillating between 100 and 30 % continuously








I loop the GT1 instead as the cpu usage there is much smaller.
I hope it will still work for you ^^


----------



## Deathscythes

@gupsterg






DeathscythesFse.zip 25k .zip file


Here is everything i managed to collect
Sorry I didn't get ASIC temp or MPDL (I dont know what it is actually







)


----------



## Stige

Again this same problem I had last time I modded my BIOS: Changes don't take effect... And I can't remember what I did last time for them to actually do something...

EDIT: It seems I installed new drivers last time or something, will try again...
EDIT2: Yup, seemed to work, I have a feeling the driver patcher to add custom resolutions on my QNIX is the culprit here.


----------



## gungstar

Maybe i'm not first, but why we need to edit all six tables to set voltages in hbr if they must be all the same? Just doing x6 work instead of 1. I think it more logic and simple to have only one editable voltage table in hbr and program internally set in bios as much times as it needed.
And for voltage values it would be nice to have dropdown lists with SVI values in it, with highlighted actual value.


----------



## OneB1t

you can write whatever value it will automatically modify it to closest SVI value


----------



## EMYHC

@mus1mus

@gupsterg

I guys,my r9 390x overclock is nearly to perfect,i've only a question,i use the Mus1mus HIS 390x with no limit voltage,but in GPU-z render test my voltage is always 1.38/1.39,i can' t upper this...i've try to add 200 mv with iturbo,now my voltage fluctuate 1,43v but never fixed.I try to open gpu-z during a game session to Witcher 3 for example,my voltage can't rise to 1.39 volt,but teorically if my DPM7 is 1.26v,
1.26 v +200 mv is 1.46 volt?Why the card don't show me this voltage for example?
My bios change values are:

PT1 voltage object(made of Mus1mus)
GPU core:1250 mhz (setting with Iturbo)
Memory core:1750 mhz (setting with Iturbo)
TDP:380w
Power limit:380w
TDC:250A
Aux Voltage:1125 v
My ati driver are Ati Crimson 16.2 hotfix

I'm also try to control voltage in GPU-Z during Furmark session;my voltage also this time,can't pass 1.38 volt...i change all dpm states in table with Hawaii reader,for test i set DPM7 to 1.5100(in teory near to max VID voltage limit)but same result,the voltage won't raise








Thanks for the patience!!


----------



## OneB1t

there is voltage limit in bios


----------



## mus1mus

Just Vdroop. You need to account that.


----------



## EMYHC

@mus1mus
Ok,in practice is impossible set an high stable voltage during game session,because i have vdroop,right?
Any idea for compensate this droop?


----------



## mus1mus

Nope.

You can only try to give more Voltage if Droop swings affect stability.


----------



## gupsterg

Mus1mus, have people killed cards with LLC on? aka PT3


----------



## gungstar

vdroop is not your enemy, it compensates data flow(which itself is additional voltage and current) when chips(cpu or gpu) under load


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Mus1mus, have people killed cards with LLC on? aka PT3


@rt123 is more experienced. I bet he knows better.

I have 2 dead 290s. Both of them could have been damaged by static or a result of a CPU going into death or the board. Not due to overclocking of the GPU as they both died doing npthing and no OC. Just downloading stuff on a weekend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> vdroop is not your enemy, it compensates data flow(which itself is additional voltage and current) when chips(cpu or gpu) under load


Yep. True.


----------



## OneB1t

thats scary







(are those 290 reference design?)


----------



## gupsterg

@mus1mus

Cheers







for info .

@Deathscythes

Cheers for info, will give you some ideas Friday or so







.

A bit burned out at the mo with fiji stuff so taking a break TBH







.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> thats scary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (are those 290 reference design?)


Yeah. lol

I didn't even take the time to investigate what really happened. But one 290 died with a CPU.

The other, not soo sure what. It was still detected as a Radeon 88XX







when I put it aside. Maybe baking it will not do it any more harm. It can be detected by atiflash. Trouble is writing into it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for info .
> 
> @Deathscythes
> 
> Cheers for info, will give you some ideas Friday or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> A bit burned out at the mo with fiji stuff so taking a break TBH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am lurking on that thread.


----------



## Deathscythes

You are a doing me a huge favour from the beginning ^^
Take your time Gup I am really glad you help me so much =)


----------



## davethetrousers

I can confirm HawaiiBiosReader does strange things to a 295X2 bios right now. Even by just loading and saving a bios, one byte can be seen as changed in hex. Is this the checksum, being calculated wrong? If it's not the checksum, and some mysterious change is made there when saving, why is the old checksum still considered valid? Whatever the reason, the bioses generated by the Reader are not usable, as the 295X2 won't boot.

Editing manually through a hexedit and then fixing the file up with HD7X Tool still works great, though. More handicraft this way also









Anyway, thanks for this thread. I have already learned a lot from it so far.


----------



## OneB1t

there is problem with fantable detection for 295x will fix it later
edit: ok fixed you can use new version.. fan table edit is disabled for now


----------



## DDSZ

Updated version








Should work fine for 295x2 bioses.
I've removed mem timings editing as it wasn't finished and we don't have much information about certain values...


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> there is problem with fantable detection for 295x will fix it later
> edit: ok fixed you can use new version.. fan table edit is disabled for now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Updated version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should work fine for 295x2 bioses.
> I've removed mem timings editing as it wasn't finished and we don't have much information about certain values...


So guys, which Hawaiireader should we use now for 295x2 ? Onebit's or DDSZ's?

@Deathscythes why do u need to mod max temp when u are under custom water ? I mean, when I had 295X2 in ym system, oced I never saw higher temps than 45C.
With my ares its a bit higher, but clocks are also higher. Max is about 52C on core 1 and about 45 on core 2.
I bet u run 1x pump...


----------



## Deathscythes

@fat4l

OMG actually Iwas wondering about that... Has my pump enough head pressure... I guess not but as this is my first watercooled PC i had no idea.
So it matters that much? My loop is pretty damn complex i think :

4 rads, 3 blocks, 2 res... I remember the water was flowing out slowly and had a VERY hard time bleeding the vertical rads, i could hear the water falling in them...

I am running a VP655, adding a second one would make a huge difference you think ?
If so i log in aquatuning right now


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> @fat4l
> 
> OMG actually Iwas wondering about that... Has my pump enough head pressure... I guess not but as this is my first watercooled PC i had no idea.
> So it matters that much? My loop is pretty damn complex i think :
> 
> 4 rads, 3 blocks, 2 res... I remember the water was flowing out slowly and had a VERY hard time bleeding the vertical rads, i could hear the water falling in them...
> 
> I am running a VP655, adding a second one would make a huge difference you think ?
> If so i log in aquatuning right now


Not necessarily pump. It may just bad mount. You have two 295x2 correct? It's good idea to invest on a flow meter, so you will know your water flow.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Not necessarily pump. It may just bad mount. You have two 295x2 correct? It's good idea to invest on a flow meter, so you will know your water flow.


wel lfrom my exp, I can say and tell u, that extra pump lowers ur temps. These cards are HOT and generate a lot of heat.
An extra pump wil ldefo help, but yes it may be the mounting issue as well.


----------



## Deathscythes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Not necessarily pump. It may just bad mount. You have two 295x2 correct? It's good idea to invest on a flow meter, so you will know your water flow.


Mounting issue ? What do you mean ?
I am using 13/19mm tubing and the blocks i am using are EK's connected with parallel EK-FC terminal.

Would pics of every fittings help you detect a potential mistake ?

Before i had my r9 295x2s i was running a single 7990 and temps were around 50°c full load.
When i switched for the two 295x2 i also added 2 rads UT60 240mm and ST30mm and i must say i am very disapointed with the cooling perfermance.
i am running 20 high static pressure fans 4 full copper rads and that's not that cool


----------



## davethetrousers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> fan table edit is disabled for now


Thanks, that appears to have been the problem. Saved bioses are working again.

As far as the detected fan settings being all over the place for 295X2, it's no wonder this caused the problem somehow.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> I've removed mem timings editing as it wasn't finished and we don't have much information about certain values...


The other problem I think was when a ROM with 2 RAM IC was loaded hawaiireader didn't detect which IC was active, correct or was I just seeing it?

@Deathscythes

When I was creating a ROM with manual VID setup for 1100 / 1550 for Enterprise's ref PCB and cooler 295X2 the values below were ample to stop clock dropping.



I reckon TDP / PowerLimit (MPDL) could be trimmed down some from 303W, do not add any PowerLimit by an app if you mod your ROM as above.

Is your stock ROM 200/200/200 from factory or you modded it?


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The other problem I think was when a ROM with 2 RAM IC was loaded hawaiireader didn't detect which IC was active, correct or was I just seeing it?


As I remember, it was parsing fixed number of straps(this is invalid for some roms as you know) for first RAM IC.


----------



## gupsterg

Yep, noted the fixed number of straps.

Test a ROM with 2 supported ICs, AFAIK it won't then determine if users card is using which RAM, thus which timings/straps to show for editing.


----------



## Deathscythes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Deathscythes
> 
> When I was creating a ROM with manual VID setup for 1100 / 1550 for Enterprise's ref PCB and cooler 295X2 the values below were ample to stop clock dropping.
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon TDP / PowerLimit (MPDL) could be trimmed down some from 303W, do not add any PowerLimit by an app if you mod your ROM as above.
> 
> Is your stock ROM 200/200/200 from factory or you modded it?


The ROMs i was using were the stock ones with modded temps before you modded them with 390X Memory timings








It is indeed 200/200/200


----------



## kizwan

New toy available. We now can generate master list of command & data tables in windows.









https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_32SYawOggYWlpFTG11U1oxV2M/view?usp=sharing


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> New toy available. We now can generate master list of command & data tables in windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_32SYawOggYWlpFTG11U1oxV2M/view?usp=sharing


+rep infinity







.

Just tried it on Fury ROM and works as well







, mind if I quote this post in OP of Fury mod thread as well as here?

Also the updated Lard's calculator you did works for Fury ROMs







, so soon be in OP of Fury mod thread with credit to you & him







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> The ROMs i was using were the stock ones with modded temps before you modded them with 390X Memory timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed 200/200/200


Hmmm, you have ref PCB 295x2?

If so all ROMs I've seen are 136/137 TDC, only ARES3 with beefier VRM was 200 at stock.


----------



## kizwan

@gupsterg you can share it in Fury mod thread too.


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> New toy available. We now can generate master list of command & data tables in windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_32SYawOggYWlpFTG11U1oxV2M/view?usp=sharing


Works for Tahiti too, thanks!
+rep.


----------



## kizwan

You're welcome, @Lard.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> @gupsterg you can share it in Fury mod thread too.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> Works for Tahiti too, thanks!
> +rep.


Lard many thanks for the original table calculator bat, many have used without issue








, a real time saver







.


----------



## Jahara

Thanks for all your help guys!









This weekend I've been trying to eliminate the overclocking ceiling on my Powercolor PCS+ 290s. I was never able to push beyond 1350 MHz RAM using my Samsung RAM card and 1450 MHz RAM on my Hynix RAM card. It frustrated me to no end because I wasn't able to overclock each card identically in Crossfire.









Reference BIOSes never seemed to work correctly on these non-reference cards so I ended up using the Powercolor PCS+ 390/390X BIOSes as a base onto which I hacked on 290/290X memory support along with the Stilt memory timings. The most difficult part was getting the BIOS to work at the same 290/290X stock clocks which required a good amount of voltage that the 390/390X voltage was too low for. In the end I had left the idle clock at the 390/390X voltages but then forced the remaining clocks back to the 290/290X levels up to a DPM7 of 1275 VID (~1.219v @ 1040 core).

*I am finally was able to reach 1540 MHz RAM using both cards and eek out an additional 6% of performance*









Benchmark: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7794373/fs/7785319

If anyone else with a PCS+ 290/290X wants to give them a try I've uploaded them here:
https://app.box.com/s/wxrak7512tm9zwqshrw25ssij4odw1rb

Cheers!


----------



## fat4l

So guys, which tool should we use with 295x2 cards and which one is the most recent ?
I see 2 ppl are working on hawaiireader now or theres 2 versions or ....getting lost


----------



## Deathscythes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Hmmm, you have ref PCB 295x2?
> 
> If so all ROMs I've seen are 136/137 TDC, only ARES3 with beefier VRM was 200 at stock.


I do have Sapphire 295x2 with ref PCB yeah, and the bios i modded from is this one
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/157434/sapphire-r9295x2-4096-140311.html

Maybe i am getting something wrong but the values you are referring to are these right? 
Regardless of the temperature, modding those values would potentially lead to better overclock capability?

Also I apparently have WAY too high temps and something may then be wrong with my loop...
I run 4 rads in push/pull 2x480 and 2x240 and i cant cool two R9 295x2 at sttock which are supposed to be cooled by 2x120mm rad...
What do you think ? ^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> wel lfrom my exp, I can say and tell u, that extra pump lowers ur temps. These cards are HOT and generate a lot of heat.
> An extra pump wil ldefo help, but yes it may be the mounting issue as well.


If it can help, i have recorded a few seconds of bleeding.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ffdeROvyxs

Does it look like bad flow or something?
I have no idea as my experience in watercooling is nill


----------



## gungstar

*Deathscythes*, in properly filled loop you can't see air and water flow in tubes and waterblocks(only can be see in reservoirs). maybe you have insufficient amount of fluid or did not let out air from loop.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> *Deathscythes*, in properly filled loop you can't see air and water flow in tubes and waterblocks(only can be see in reservoirs). maybe you have insufficient amount of fluid or did not let out air from loop.


not so sure if Deathscythes' outlet on the second gpu is hooked up on the right port. Is it?

It looks like it's bypassing it.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> I do have Sapphire 295x2 with ref PCB yeah, and the bios i modded from is this one
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/157434/sapphire-r9295x2-4096-140311.html
> 
> Maybe i am getting something wrong but the values you are referring to are these right?
> Regardless of the temperature, modding those values would potentially lead to better overclock capability?
> 
> Also I apparently have WAY too high temps and something may then be wrong with my loop...
> I run 4 rads in push/pull 2x480 and 2x240 and i cant cool two R9 295x2 at sttock which are supposed to be cooled by 2x120mm rad...
> What do you think ? ^^
> If it can help, i have recorded a few seconds of bleeding.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ffdeROvyxs
> 
> Does it look like bad flow or something?
> I have no idea as my experience in watercooling is nill


Well I think the flow there is super low...I have dual DDC in series + xtops + some mods done to it.
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xtop-dual-ddc-3-2-pwm-incl-2x-pump

The flow is crazy with these things man!
I would suggest to get anothe pump, and if it doesnt rly help, check ur cards and make sure the are seated properly and the paste is ok.
I had to repaste my Ares3 card, and when I went from Thermal grizzly kryonaut paste to Coolaboratory liquid pro, I dropped 15C!!!!! No jokes...
I only use liquid metal everywhere if possible. Cpu too....running 4790k naked(no ihs) with CLpro, 5.1G!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> If it can help, i have recorded a few seconds of bleeding.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ffdeROvyxs
> 
> Does it look like bad flow or something?
> I have no idea as my experience in watercooling is nill


That should not happening. What pump do you have? Did you run at full speed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> *Deathscythes*, in properly filled loop you can't see air and water flow in tubes and waterblocks(only can be see in reservoirs). maybe you have insufficient amount of fluid or did not let out air from loop.
> 
> 
> 
> not so sure if Deathscythes' outlet on the second gpu is hooked up on the right port. Is it?
> 
> It looks like it's bypassing it.
Click to expand...

The tubes hooked up correctly for parallel configuration.


----------



## Enzarch

Please excuse me if this is already known. But I haven't seen mention of it;

Offset and DPM voltage are not the same, although you can achieve identical core volts with either/both methods, it seems offset increases memvoltage whereas setting DPM higher does not.

I will fully verify this when I have my multi-meter on hand.

I have verified this via software for now; I run multi-display and high refresh rate, so memory never down clocks.

On my card (1375Mhz memory with modified timings) 38mV offset is stable at desktop, 31mV presents some screen corruption, and below is severe corruption leading to black screen. Those values do not change regardless of DPM0 voltage (to a logical extent)

I am not yet sure if this applies to higher DPM levels


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> I do have Sapphire 295x2 with ref PCB yeah, and the bios i modded from is this one
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/157434/sapphire-r9295x2-4096-140311.html
> 
> Maybe i am getting something wrong but the values you are referring to are these right?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HawaiiReader screenie


Yes I'm referring to those values







, I downloaded the ROM and see this:-






I'm not by my main PC, laptop has 32bit Win 7 Pro so use a very old hawaii reader, this is showing correct data for PL. I don't know what is going on with newer version or one your using for 295X2 ROM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> Regardless of the temperature, modding those values would potentially lead to better overclock capability?


Yes, I can see your at 74C max GPU temp for 3DM FS run, *but* that ROM has a MAX ASIC temperature of 75C in PowerPlay. That means regardless of upped PowerLimit when your GPU temp is near 75C card will drop clocks / throttle to keep card from not reaching or going over 75C.

MAX ASIC Temp is always 75C in 295X2 roms, due to 2 GPU on the PCB, usually 290/X have 95C as MAX ASIC TEMP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> Also I apparently have WAY too high temps and something may then be wrong with my loop...


I have zero custom WC experience, my rigs always been air, ones I build for friends / family are air or AIO.

What I can tell you is on Vapor-X 290X with stock factory TIM & air cooler I can do 1100/1575 @ 1.3V VID for many lengthy tests and it doesn't break over 75C.

So I would deem you have an issue due to being on custom WC, any way members with better experience are helping you with that. As I feel hawaiireader is not being accurate for 295X2 roms I'd do mods manually for your ROM. Check relevant headings in OP, use Kizwan's new tool to create tables list for ROM to know which area is PowerPlay, etc.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> Offset and DPM voltage are not the same, although you can achieve identical core volts with either/both methods, it seems offset increases memvoltage whereas setting DPM higher does not.


Using a VDDC offset or setting DPM VDDC manually shouldn't increase MVDDC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> I will fully verify this when I have my multi-meter on hand.


Would be interested in results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> I have verified this via software for now; I run multi-display and high refresh rate, so memory never down clocks.


You can see a MVDDC voltage in software monitoring? which software do you see it in? I thought you had ref PCB card?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> On my card (1375Mhz memory with modified timings) 38mV offset is stable at desktop, 31mV presents some screen corruption, and below is severe corruption leading to black screen. Those values do not change regardless of DPM0 voltage (to a logical extent)
> 
> I am not yet sure if this applies to higher DPM levels


What your seeing with your results of +38mV is table & +31mV isn't is normal, for higher RAM frequency GPU can require a higher level of VDDC.

Only way you can use a lower VDDC for lower DPMs is if you add a lower RAM clock for those DPMs.



Also search for Berkeley's posts in this thread, his very first one his this same info but in context of his card







.


----------



## fat4l

Well guys, if you need I have all available bioses for 295X2 cards. I can upload if you want !








sapphire(any other stock) non uefi 1018/1250
sapphire OC 1030/1300
sapphire uefi 1018/1250
sapphire OC uefi 1030/1300
(these are all manufacturer's bioses)

The last one is not displayed correctly in hawaii reader and I dont know why.
@gupsterg do u have any idea why ? can u try it pls ?

sapphire_r9_295x2_oc_uefi.zip 187k .zip file


----------



## HaRD

Hello guys,
not sure if my problem inquiry should be posted here, but here I go.

I've just upgraded from my Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor-X to R9 290 (reference model, didn't managed to learn manufacturer - GPU-Z says this

which I managed to buy from second-hand nearby quite cheaply (and already with installed Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - which I had on my old 7950 too, since I like low noise levels while computer in idle).

The problem with not-so-new R9 290 is heavy stuttering while trying to squeeze out maximum performance in 3DMark (and as I can imagine, it could affect even some games - didn't try yet tho). Logs from GPU-Z reveals constant core clock changes, so the "usual" Hawaii chips PowerTune issue. The problem is, I can't even force constant clocks by the "easy way" - I mean, I managed to "force" 1 GHz without any 3D app running - even the logs shows nice, constant clocks - by enablying overclocking mode in afterburner (without powerplay), setting core clocks to 1 GHz, power to 50%, and also power to 50% in CCC - but once I launched 3DMark (Firestrike test), logs shows core clocks underclocking again, resulting in heavy stuttering.

So I've started doing some research on editing BIOS to effectively remove this behaviour, but so far I didn't found exactly what I would need. Bassicaly: can I force constant core clocks (for example by editing GPU Freq. Table ? ) when needed (games, benchmarks, whatever needs performance) AND to alse keep low core & memory clocks for idle state (web, movies, etc.) ? Or are there another workarounds I am not aware of? Thanks for tips guys.

For complete info, here is the rest of my current rig:
CPU: Core [email protected],5 GHz
CPU Cooler: SPC Grandis XE1236
MB: ASUS P8Z77-V
RAM: 2x 4 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport VLP
PSU: Seasonic Platinum 660W
GPU: R9 290
S.C.: ASUS Xonar Essence ST
Case & cooling: FD XL R2 + 6x AC F14 PWM


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> @gupsterg do u have any idea why ? can u try it pls ?
> 
> sapphire_r9_295x2_oc_uefi.zip 187k .zip file


No idea why, I do no programming of hawaiireader, I'm only in credits due to investigations on bios, etc .

Yes tried it not been displayed correctly even in old hawaiireader, those are original unflashed ROMS.

Manually modding is what you'd need to do unless hawaiireader has support for it.

I have not used the newer hawaiireader by DDSZ yet, on my laptop at present and due to Win 7 32bit on it newer versions of hawaiireader won't run on it.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> @gupsterg do u have any idea why ? can u try it pls ?
> 
> sapphire_r9_295x2_oc_uefi.zip 187k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea why, I do no programming of hawaiireader, I'm only in credits due to investigations on bios, etc .
> 
> Yes tried it not been displayed correctly even in old hawaiireader, those are original unflashed ROMS.
> 
> Manually modding is what you'd need to do unless hawaiireader has support for it.
> 
> I have not used the newer hawaiireader by DDSZ yet, on my laptop at present and due to Win 7 32bit on it newer versions of hawaiireader won't run on it.
Click to expand...

HawaiiBiosReader authors are DDSZ (https://github.com/DDSZ1337/), OneB1t & Hedzin. There should be no doubt with the tool if it come from any of these people. The correction made by DDSZ for 295x2 seems already pushed to OneB1t's HawaiiBiosReader repository. The latest one can read & save the 295x2 oc uefi BIOS correctly.

*Edit:* Correction, I did not say you @gupsterg have the doubt. I was referring to the other guy.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The latest one can read & save the 295x2 oc uefi BIOS correctly.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> *Edit:* Correction, I did not say you @gupsterg have the doubt. I was referring to the other guy.


No worries







.


----------



## Enzarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Using a VDDC offset or setting DPM VDDC manually shouldn't increase MVDDC..


Memory controller is maybe what I meant? pardon my ignorance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You can see a MVDDC voltage in software monitoring? which software do you see it in? I thought you had ref PCB card?


I didnt mean that I had voltage reads, just that my tests seem to verify the theory (yes reference card)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What your seeing with your results of +38mV is table & +31mV isn't is normal, for higher RAM frequency GPU can require a higher level of VDDC.


I wasnt clear enough, the memory stability is completely independent from end VDDC

If I set less than 38mV offset I will get display corruption regardless of how high I set DPM0 (at 31mV offset I will get the same display corruption whether at 987DPM or 1100mV)

Setting more than 38mV offset and I can reduce DPM0 all the way down enough to maintain stock idle VDDC after offset (925mV DPM0 + 50mV offset)

In short: 50mV offset + 1000DPM0 = VDDC 1.05V =








25mV offset + 1025DPM0 = VDDC 1.05V =









I have tested this many times and is very consistent, this seems to prove that offset affects memory, whereas DPM does not (at least DPM 0)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Only way you can use a lower VDDC for lower DPMs is if you add a lower RAM clock for those DPMs.


This does not work for me, I have not found a way to downclock the RAM with 2 displays and high refresh rate

I should have my multi-meter tomorrow


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> I wasnt clear enough, the memory stability is completely independent from end VDDC
> 
> If I set less than 38mV offset I will get display corruption regardless of how high I set DPM0 (at 31mV offset I will get the same display corruption whether at 987DPM or 1100mV)
> 
> Setting more than 38mV offset and I can reduce DPM0 all the way down enough to maintain stock idle VDDC after offset (925mV DPM0 + 50mV offset)
> 
> In short: 50mV offset + 1000DPM0 = VDDC 1.05V =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25mV offset + 1025DPM0 = VDDC 1.05V =


I think I get similar thing but mine only affected one of my card & with the BIOS hidden offset voltage (register address 0x26 in i2c). I cannot get my card stable in 2D even if I overvolted DPM1 to DPM7 (added +37.5mV for each) but once I restored the hidden voltage for VDDC only; the original was 65h (+37.5mV VDDC, +31.25mv VDDCI) but now 60h (+37.5mV VDDC) at register 0x26; my card completely stable.


----------



## Deathscythes

SORRY FOR SUPER LONG POST








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> *Deathscythes*, in properly filled loop you can't see air and water flow in tubes and waterblocks(only can be see in reservoirs). maybe you have insufficient amount of fluid or did not let out air from loop.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> not so sure if Deathscythes' outlet on the second gpu is hooked up on the right port. Is it?
> 
> It looks like it's bypassing it.


Hi, the loop is properly filled, i was just bleeding it at this very moment ^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That should not happening. What pump do you have? Did you run at full speed?
> The tubes hooked up correctly for parallel configuration.


This is the pump i use and yes it was running at full speed :
http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p808_Alphacool-VPP655---single-edition.html

I wonder...
If i add a second pump, is it necessary to have them installed at the same place in the loop ?
Because for me to add a pump i see only two solutions:
Going for this one
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xres-140-revo-d5-pwm-incl-pump
and put it instead of my EK res X3

Or going for this
http://www.aquatuning.fr/refroidissement-par-eau/reservoirs/2-x-5-14-reservoir/1xd5-reservoir/13872/alphacool-repack-dual-laing-d5-station-inkl.-1x-alphacool-vpp655?c=1958
but then i need to use Y fittings for the serial configuration and i really don't want to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Well I think the flow there is super low...I have dual DDC in series + xtops + some mods done to it.
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xtop-dual-ddc-3-2-pwm-incl-2x-pump
> 
> The flow is crazy with these things man!
> I would suggest to get anothe pump, and if it doesnt rly help, check ur cards and make sure the are seated properly and the paste is ok.
> I had to repaste my Ares3 card, and when I went from Thermal grizzly kryonaut paste to Coolaboratory liquid pro, I dropped 15C!!!!! No jokes...
> I only use liquid metal everywhere if possible. Cpu too....running 4790k naked(no ihs) with CLpro, 5.1G!


Would two DDC perform better than two D5? i see that its only 1000 l/h whereas my VPP655 is 1500 l/h
Does it have to do with head pressure?

Also behind the case i had no choice but to put the tube in this position:
Maybe that makes the work harder for the pump ?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> Memory controller is maybe what I meant? pardon my ignorance.


Ahhh so you're discussing VDDCI (aka AUX voltage)? accept my apologies if my text in any way came across wrong. I deem you a skilled person to do hard mod and use DMM on card, I know it's beyond my capabilities.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> I didnt mean that I had voltage reads, just that my tests seem to verify the theory (yes reference card)


Okely dokely







, my purpose to ask was perhaps there is ref card / rom allowing MVDDC read in software, anything anyone posts new I take with open mind thinking perhaps with their info shared may allow others to have feature / better our understanding of hawaii







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> I wasnt clear enough, the memory stability is completely independent from end VDDC
> 
> If I set less than 38mV offset I will get display corruption regardless of how high I set DPM0 (at 31mV offset I will get the same display corruption whether at 987DPM or 1100mV)
> 
> Setting more than 38mV offset and I can reduce DPM0 all the way down enough to maintain stock idle VDDC after offset (925mV DPM0 + 50mV offset)
> 
> In short: 50mV offset + 1000DPM0 = VDDC 1.05V =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25mV offset + 1025DPM0 = VDDC 1.05V =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tested this many times and is very consistent, this seems to prove that offset affects memory, whereas DPM does not (at least DPM 0)


Ahhh I understand now







, + rep for this info







. Something new to try even with my own card and perhaps even Fiji







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> This does not work for me, I have not found a way to downclock the RAM with 2 displays and high refresh rate


Yep, that mod for multi-monitor doesn't work, I use single monitor 1080P 120Hz over DP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> I should have my multi-meter tomorrow










, again interested to read your investigation results please do post







.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> This is the pump i use and yes it was running at full speed :
> http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p808_Alphacool-VPP655---single-edition.html
> 
> I wonder...
> If i add a second pump, is it necessary to have them installed at the same place in the loop ?
> Because for me to add a pump i see only two solutions:
> Going for this one
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xres-140-revo-d5-pwm-incl-pump
> and put it instead of my EK res X3
> 
> Or going for this
> http://www.aquatuning.fr/refroidissement-par-eau/reservoirs/2-x-5-14-reservoir/1xd5-reservoir/13872/alphacool-repack-dual-laing-d5-station-inkl.-1x-alphacool-vpp655?c=1958
> but then i need to use Y fittings for the serial configuration and i really don't want to.


I have a D5, three blocks, 360 rad, 240 rad & 120 rad but I don't have flow meter. Sorry, can not compare flow with you. My secondary card can go up to 70C when overclocked, e.g. 1150/1500 with +110mV but my ambient in mid 30s Celsius lately anyway. Seems mine caused by high ambient than flow though. Well, the flow could be too. I have EK triple parallel terminal like yours but black one. I can only tell there's no bubbles in the tube connected to the lower side of my terminal.

Your video actually not really clear. It is bubbles moving in the tube (in the ek terminal block) right? Did you see bubbles in the flexible tube connected between the lower-right side of the terminal block & the pump?


----------



## Enzarch

@Deathscythes Just jumping in here, your reservoir is very low in the loop, where is your pump located? It seems from those hard to read pictures that your loop is the problem, these pumps HAVE to be gravity fed. You should have more than enough to properly cool your rig


----------



## Deathscythes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I have a D5, three blocks, 360 rad, 240 rad & 120 rad but I don't have flow meter. Sorry, can not compare flow with you. My secondary card can go up to 70C when overclocked, e.g. 1150/1500 with +110mV but my ambient in mid 30s Celsius lately anyway. Seems mine caused by high ambient than flow though. Well, the flow could be too. I have EK triple parallel terminal like yours but black one. I can only tell there's no bubbles in the tube connected to the lower side of my terminal.
> 
> Your video actually not really clear. It is bubbles moving in the tube (in the ek terminal block) right? Did you see bubbles in the flexible tube connected between the lower-right side of the terminal block & the pump?


If you meant the tube that goes out yeah (there is no pump there i put this res only for filling as the alphacool dual bay res has the dumbest filling mechanism), but only for a few seconds before they got trapped in the res.

The VPP655 has a max head pressure of 3.9 meters...
i have 2 480 mm rads and 2 240 mm rads with makes a total length of 4x480 + 4x 240 = 2880 mm
Add the to that the blocks and tubing and we are way past the 3.9 meters.
I am not sure that's how it works, but if that's something like that i am convinced that my loop is way too complex for my pump to handle
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> @Deathscythes Just jumping in here, your reservoir is very low in the loop, where is your pump located? It seems from those hard to read pictures that your loop is the problem, these pumps HAVE to be gravity fed. You should have more than enough to properly cool your rig


Any help is welcome thanks ^^
Yeah sorry about pics :/
I am using this:
http://www.aquatuning.fr/refroidissement-par-eau/pompes/d5-series/d-preinstalle/20272/alphacool-repack-single-laing-d5-dual-5-25-bay-station-inkl.-1x-alphacool-vpp655?c=1958
located in the 2nd and 3rd by drives from the top so not that low, i think


----------



## Enzarch

@Deathscythes Its not too complex, a single D5 or DDC would probably be enough, get rid of that second (EK) reservoir, you can treat it like a passthrough.


----------



## Deathscythes

@gupsterg

Yes the screen I posted you was from DDSZ's version of the reader.
Where can i download an older version ?
Also i never used the reader to edit anything, i have always used hxd to mod directly.

If i cant mod the MAX Asic temp, i guess I'll wait until my temp issues are fixed









In msi AB using the Sapphire OC bios i could set the memory and gpu clock speeds higher than with the stock sapphire bios.
I can mod those values by looking for their offsets in the roms, right ?

Thanks for everyone's help really glad i joined OCN ^^


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I have a D5, three blocks, 360 rad, 240 rad & 120 rad but I don't have flow meter. Sorry, can not compare flow with you. My secondary card can go up to 70C when overclocked, e.g. 1150/1500 with +110mV but my ambient in mid 30s Celsius lately anyway. Seems mine caused by high ambient than flow though. Well, the flow could be too. I have EK triple parallel terminal like yours but black one. I can only tell there's no bubbles in the tube connected to the lower side of my terminal.
> 
> Your video actually not really clear. It is bubbles moving in the tube (in the ek terminal block) right? Did you see bubbles in the flexible tube connected between the lower-right side of the terminal block & the pump?
> 
> 
> 
> If you meant the tube that goes out yeah (there is no pump there i put this res only for filling as the alphacool dual bay res has the dumbest filling mechanism), but only for a few seconds before they got trapped in the res.
> 
> The VPP655 has a max head pressure of 3.9 meters...
> i have 2 480 mm rads and 2 240 mm rads with makes a total length of 4x480 + 4x 240 = 2880 mm
> Add the to that the blocks and tubing and we are way past the 3.9 meters.
> I am not sure that's how it works, but if that's something like that i am convinced that my loop is way too complex for my pump to handle
Click to expand...

The D5 pump is enough for that loop. Somewhere, the air is being re-introduced back in the loop. My bet your bay res. There's no problem with the EK res there. Do you have pic of your bay res? I want to see the water level in the bay res.


----------



## Deathscythes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> @Deathscythes Its not too complex, a single D5 or DDC would probably be enough, get rid of that second (EK) reservoir, you can treat it like a passthrough.


"you can treat it like a passthrough" what do you mean ? That reservoir may be the reason for bad flow? How ?
If you confirm i'll try ASAP ^^


----------



## Deathscythes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The D5 pump is enough for that loop. Somewhere, the air is being re-introduced back in the loop. My bet your bay res. There's no problem with the EK res there. Do you have pic of your bay res? I want to see the water level in the bay res.


I dont think there is air in my loop, it was just very hard to bleed.
Here is my bay res filled to the max


After i completely filled the loop i tilted the case so that the remaining air in the bay res moved to the EK res.
That's when i recorded.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Yes the screen I posted you was from DDSZ's version of the reader.
> Where can i download an older version ?


In OP heading hawaiireader use that link, that always gets latest version on github. As kizwan stated newer version works I'd use that rather than old I use on my laptop. If still stuck post







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> Also i never used the reader to edit anything, i have always used hxd to mod directly.
> 
> If i cant mod the MAX Asic temp, i guess I'll wait until my temp issues are fixed


OP has heading regarding how to do max asic temp manually. I always place manual mods in OP a) for when there is an issue b) so people may join in viewing rom to find something new.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> In msi AB using the Sapphire OC bios i could set the memory and gpu clock speeds higher than with the stock sapphire bios.
> I can mod those values by looking for their offsets in the roms, right ?


Hmmm, are you saying OC bios is more stable to allow higher clocks? I would assume you'd be able to set same clocks regardless of rom but one maybe more stable than the other to use for high clocks because of some difference like RAM timings or something similar.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help really glad i joined OCN ^^


Truly a great forum







.


----------



## Deathscythes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> In OP heading hawaiireader use that link, that always gets latest version on github. As kizwan stated newer version works I'd use that rather than old I use on my laptop. If still stuck post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> OP has heading regarding how to do max asic temp manually. I always place manual mods in OP a) for when there is an issue b) so people may join in viewing rom to find something new.
> Hmmm, are you saying OC bios is more stable to allow higher clocks? I would assume you'd be able to set same clocks regardless of rom but one maybe more stable than the other to use for high clocks because of some difference like RAM timings or something similar.
> Truly a great forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I see, i guess i mistook MAX GPU temp with MAX ASIC temp








And about clocks i actually meant the max values MSI AB would allow me to set the sliders to.
I really haven't achieved any good OC so far because of temps. That said I was stable at 1080/1690 on Sapphire OC ROM with stock voltages
Will try to mod using Latest reader form GitHub. So setting that TDC Limit to 200 would be a good thing for starters ?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> SORRY FOR SUPER LONG POST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, the loop is properly filled, i was just bleeding it at this very moment ^^
> This is the pump i use and yes it was running at full speed :
> http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p808_Alphacool-VPP655---single-edition.html


as far as I remember this Alphacool pump is one of the worst D5 pumps.

Anyway, you dont need 2 loops, one is fine. Put 2 pumps in series, a proper D5(with some TOP) or DDC. They performance is about the same, however D5 might be a bit quieter.
Tops improve DDC more than D5, but u need to cool DDC as it get rly hot. I use nickel plated housing.

U can also go with this:
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xtop-revo-dual-d5-pwm-serial-incl-pump
and mount a ress on top of it


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Well guys, if you need I have all available bioses for 295X2 cards. I can upload if you want !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sapphire(any other stock) non uefi 1018/1250
> sapphire OC 1030/1300
> sapphire uefi 1018/1250
> sapphire OC uefi 1030/1300
> (these are all manufacturer's bioses)
> 
> The last one is not displayed correctly in hawaii reader and I dont know why.
> @gupsterg do u have any idea why ? can u try it pls ?
> 
> sapphire_r9_295x2_oc_uefi.zip 187k .zip file


@OneB1t or @DDSZ ?


----------



## mus1mus

Alphacool pumps are the worst?









I have a singe d5 from alphacool. 3 GPUs + CPU + 2*360 rads. A d5 is a d5.

@Deathscythes
Grab a d5 top and get rid of that bay res. Long tubing runs are also not recommended.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Alphacool pumps are the worst?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a singe d5 from alphacool. 3 GPUs + CPU + 2*360 rads. A d5 is a d5.
> 
> @Deathscythes
> Grab a d5 top and get rid of that bay res. Long tubing runs are also not recommended.


ah my bad. its Aquacomputer not Alphacool.


----------



## Deathscythes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> as far as I remember this Alphacool pump is one of the worst D5 pumps.
> and mount a ress on top of it


I thought all D5 pumps were the same just rebranded by all the WC manufacturers?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Anyway, you dont need 2 loops, one is fine. Put 2 pumps in series, a proper D5(with some TOP) or DDC. They performance is about the same, however D5 might be a bit quieter.
> Tops improve DDC more than D5, but u need to cool DDC as it get rly hot. I use nickel plated housing.
> 
> U can also go with this:
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xtop-revo-dual-d5-pwm-serial-incl-pump
> and mount a ress on top of it


And yeah i certainly don't want to have two loops :s
I was taking a look at this one when writing actually ^^ It's been 20 minutes i sit next to my rig wondering how i can mount things and nothing seems really convenient.
I really dont know where to mount things


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> as far as I remember this Alphacool pump is one of the worst D5 pumps.
> 
> Anyway, you dont need 2 loops, one is fine. Put 2 pumps in series, a proper D5(with some TOP) or DDC. They performance is about the same, however D5 might be a bit quieter.
> Tops improve DDC more than D5, but u need to cool DDC as it get rly hot. I use nickel plated housing.
> 
> U can also go with this:
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xtop-revo-dual-d5-pwm-serial-incl-pump
> and mount a ress on top of it


Why would you buy a pump that overheats to begin with when there are better pumps out there that don't?

Waterpump overheating, talk about irony


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Why would you buy a pump that overheats to begin with when there are better pumps out there that don't?
> 
> Waterpump overheating, talk about irony


small factor







. if u use nickel housing its all fine + looks great


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> I thought all D5 pumps were the same just rebranded by all the WC manufacturers?
> And yeah i certainly don't want to have two loops :s
> I was taking a look at this one when writing actually ^^ It's been 20 minutes i sit next to my rig wondering how i can mount things and nothing seems really convenient.
> I really dont know where to mount things


well it depends on the TOP they use.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> ah my bad. its Aquacomputer not Alphacool.


That graph show the TOP's performance. Not the D5's.

One thing to note though, that Alphacool bay res introduces a lot of air into the loop. Especially when not fully filled.


----------



## okrasit

I just did the 0.95V rail mod on a reference 290 by...

piggybacking a 33k Ohm resistor on location shown above.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okrasit*
> 
> I just did the 0.95V rail mod on a reference 290 by...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piggybacking a 33k Ohm resistor on location shown above.


Results please. This is a different mod from the one's we have seen.


----------



## okrasit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Results please. This is a different mod from the one's we have seen.


The flickering is gone and the voltage should be ~1.025V. I didn't measure it but I did do some multimetering and crude calculations beforehand.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okrasit*
> 
> The flickering is gone and the voltage should be ~1.025V. I didn't measure it but I did do some multimetering and crude calculations beforehand.


What Voltage level do you reach now as a result of the mod
?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That graph show the TOP's performance. Not the D5's.
> 
> One thing to note though, that Alphacool bay res introduces a lot of air into the loop. Especially when not fully filled.


Yep, top's performance. I ain't buying anything w/o a top on it and this graph clearly show how the market looks like....


----------



## elvior2

Hi guys,

I'm using a sapphire vapor x 290x, not the OC version. I'm using the stock ROM and it seems that this ROM has a GPU core offset of +31,25mw acording to MSI AB. Is there any way to remove this offset from the ROM?

Of course I can put offset 0 in AB but this way I would depend on a third party app.

I know the voltages for all dpm states for running the card at 1100/1525, but I prefer not having to deal with offset.

Anyone knows how to do this?


----------



## 7mercies

I have a question I hope someone can answer.

I want to get the highest possible overclock, that is why I have been working on my own Bios. Yet I think my PSU is holding me back... I have the Professional Series™ Gold AX1200 - 80 PLUS® Gold Certified Fully-Modular Power Supply and whenever I go past 65+ mV in afterburner... or in my personal bios, I get white static artifacting.

No matter my clock speed.









So my question is this. Is it my GPU holding me back from not even adding 1.35v? Can a GPU not like so much power? Or is my PSU providing inadequate power past 65+ volts? I believe my card can go further but I am hitting this wall









Specs:
Radeon Software Version - 16.1
Radeon Software Edition - Crimson
Graphics Chipset - AMD Radeon R9 295x2 Core Clock - 1130MHz Memory 1720MHz (Wall)
Windows Version - Windows 10
System Memory - 8 GB Gskills
CPU Type - Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 4.50GHz

I know my CPU is old... I am waiting for i7 5960x to arrive to upgrade along with my MSI x99s SLI and 4x4 3000 Gskills memory...


----------



## ronaldoz

Are there more reasons to use a custom BIOS, then get more overclock possibilities? I can't get my 290 chip over +88mV. I've seen 1,31V around this setting. The temperatures are 64C max (air).


----------



## okrasit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What Voltage level do you reach now as a result of the mod
> ?


I'm using +150mV offset and peaks are at 1.398V. No more corrupted display signal (DP 1.2 [email protected]).


----------



## gungstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> In short: 50mV offset + 1000DPM0 = VDDC 1.05V =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25mV offset + 1025DPM0 = VDDC 1.05V =


you set offset by register 8D?


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> @OneB1t or @DDSZ ?


What's the problem? There are only 2 ROMs in zip and both of them are OK.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elvior2*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm using a sapphire vapor x 290x, not the OC version. I'm using the stock ROM and it seems that this ROM has a GPU core offset of +31,25mw acording to MSI AB. Is there any way to remove this offset from the ROM?
> 
> Of course I can put offset 0 in AB but this way I would depend on a third party app.
> 
> I know the voltages for all dpm states for running the card at 1100/1525, but I prefer not having to deal with offset.
> 
> Anyone knows how to do this?


Welcome elvoir2







,

I will upload Vapor-X 290X ROM where all offsets will be zero'd, then you can mod rom as you require







.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> What's the problem? There are only 2 ROMs in zip and both of them are OK.


aaaaa. I just tried your last version and its OK. however in oneb1t's version of hawaiireader I see this :


----------



## Stige

What is this 0.95v rail mod people speak of?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> What is this 0.95v rail mod people speak of?


PCI-E Phy supply voltage.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> PCI-E Phy supply voltage.


Effects of doing this mod? More voltage? How-to-do-this guide?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> PCI-E Phy supply voltage.


U remember when i mentioned my Blackouts when clocking high + high core voltage ?
This is the reason we are getting it as core votlage has to be in some range of this rail voltage and if you go high with the core volts, they blackouts/blackscreens appear.

Fro my our point of view, is there any way to mod it ? We already know asus 290x MATRIX card has the ability to adjust rail voltage via software, but what about other cards ? Is h/w needed to it ?

Quote of 8pack from https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=27347914&postcount=5
Quote:


> Black screen is often a driver issue or too high core voltage.
> 
> There has to at all times be a direct relationship between the 0.95v Rail and the core voltage of the chip. If these are out of sync black screen. This is why all my benching cards have the 0.95v rails set at 1.25-1.35v then you can push 1.6 core volts with no black screen issue.


----------



## buildzoid

it's doable via hardware mod. Unfortunately I don't remember the exact details as I only had it shown in passing. I might be able to piece it back together from memory if I'm lucky.


----------



## mus1mus

One of my cards don't need that. But it's not a real benching babe.


----------



## elvior2

OK thanks,









Thing is I have another ROM you've passed me last year in Sapphire Forums. It's for the OC model version and this also comes with +31,25mw. I can change that ROM following the guide and put offset from 06 to 00 to make offset 0mw but I think this ROM has a problem with the changing color temperature led of the GPU.

However this problem dissapear with the original ROM for the non OC version, but this comes with +31,25mw gpu core offset and I can't see a way to remove the offset.

Do you know what I mean? It is a little bit confusing....


----------



## Enzarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okrasit*
> 
> I just did the 0.95V rail mod on a reference 290 by...
> 
> piggybacking a 33k Ohm resistor on location shown above.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Results please. This is a different mod from the one's we have seen.


Yes plz, since this is a single surface mount resistor the pencil trick may work, giving less soldering adept people a chance to fix their cards.


----------



## Enzarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> you set offset by register 8D?


Yes.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> How-to-do-this guide?


In OP is heading *0.95V rail volt mod* , follow link to Enzarch's post, read on from there and you will note a link to Shammy's lair on kingpincooling.com, download DOC there with info







.


----------



## spyshagg

hey guys

I use stock dpm settings + 75mv vddc in afterburner. If I wan't to mod the dpm7 vddc of my bios, how do I know the exact value to put based on this info?

AIDA64 tells me I have DPM7 = 1.250v. Gupsterg told me my bios also has an invisible negative offset of ~6mv.

I did tried 1.250v - 6mv + 75mv = 1.31875v SVI 2 complient voltage, but the voltage vdroops more than stock dpm7 + 75mv in afterburner.


----------



## gupsterg

Does vddc for DPM 7 1.250V + 75mV using MSI AB match GPU-Z render test when set to (1.250v - 6mv + 75mv = 1.31875v) manually in DPM 7 of ROM?


----------



## spyshagg

I don't recall. I'ts been a few weeks since I tested that.

But is my math correct? are those the only calculations I have to do?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> But is my math correct?


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> are those the only calculations I have to do?


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> I don't recall. I'ts been a few weeks since I tested that.


Do that test







.

The methodology of calc gets you very close to be where you need to be, so occasionally you may have to add or deduct a step of voltage. Without using AiDA64 or The Stilt's VID app we could be guessing / testing various combinations of manual VID to match an EVV calculated DPM VID.


----------



## Deathscythes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That graph show the TOP's performance. Not the D5's.
> 
> One thing to note though, that Alphacool bay res introduces a lot of air into the loop. Especially when not fully filled.


How so? Mine is filled to the max way above the pump level so how air can be reintroduced to the loop ?
Something i actually never asked myself since the bay res was the most convenient to install for me from the beginning, how will a top improve the cooling performance?


----------



## 7mercies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7mercies*
> 
> I have a question I hope someone can answer.
> 
> I want to get the highest possible overclock, that is why I have been working on my own Bios. Yet I think my PSU is holding me back... I have the Professional Series™ Gold AX1200 - 80 PLUS® Gold Certified Fully-Modular Power Supply and whenever I go past 65+ mV in afterburner... or in my personal bios, I get white static artifacting.
> 
> No matter my clock speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my question is this. Is it my GPU holding me back from not even adding 1.35v? Can a GPU not like so much power? Or is my PSU providing inadequate power past 65+ volts? I believe my card can go further but I am hitting this wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Radeon Software Version - 16.1
> Radeon Software Edition - Crimson
> Graphics Chipset - AMD Radeon R9 295x2 Core Clock - 1130MHz Memory 1720MHz (Wall)
> Windows Version - Windows 10
> System Memory - 8 GB Gskills
> CPU Type - Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 4.50GHz
> 
> I know my CPU is old... I am waiting for i7 5960x to arrive to upgrade along with my MSI x99s SLI and 4x4 3000 Gskills memory...


So does someone have an answer to this question?


----------



## jdorje

Your psu is not holding you back.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7mercies*
> 
> So does someone have an answer to this question?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Your psu is not holding you back.


+1.

My Q6600 has CM V650 (Enhance OEM), it can cope with OC'd Q6600 + Vapor-X 290X @ 1100/[email protected] VID for over 70hrs+ [email protected] without an issue.




On that basis I would deem your AX1200 capable for 295X2.


----------



## amdzack

guys is there any way i can turn 290s into Firepro?
please let me know thanks


----------



## 7mercies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Your psu is not holding you back.


Isn't + 65 volts kinda sad?

What can I do to get more volts? Has anyone tried reseating the GPUs aka switching positions?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7mercies*
> 
> Isn't + 65 volts kinda sad?
> 
> What can I do to get more volts? Has anyone tried reseating the GPUs aka switching positions?


What does +65 volts mean?

Your card runs at 1.225V base. You're raising that to 66.225V?

If you're adding mV then use afterburner? What's the problem?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That graph show the TOP's performance. Not the D5's.
> 
> One thing to note though, that Alphacool bay res introduces a lot of air into the loop. Especially when not fully filled.
> 
> 
> 
> How so? Mine is filled to the max way above the pump level so how air can be reintroduced to the loop ?
> Something i actually never asked myself since the bay res was the most convenient to install for me from the beginning, how will a top improve the cooling performance?
Click to expand...

Usually the suspect is the pump (pump+res combo). It's usually the only place it can happen.

The advice to use top is to get rid the bay res for the above reason.


----------



## 7mercies

@jdorje

I am using afterburner, (I have no issue using afterburner.)

The confusion you must understand is this. Most cards (I believe) can up voltage higher than 100mV limit in afterburner. My card cannot. As soon as I go beyond 65+ point, I get instability no matter what clock I am ruining. So it isn't an issue that my GPU's cannot go further. (I believe they can,) I can almost hit 1140 with 65+ volts but I get a little bit of artifacting. Once I introduce 70mV I get crazy lines of white static. Even if I stay at 1130 that is stable, and add the volts of 70mV, I get the same crazy static... this lead me to believe maybe my PSU was giving bad power past 65mV.

The issue is I want to overclock higher then 1130 core clock. I have plenty of room with MSI Afterburner... unlimited potential with a custom bios, but I cannot go any further.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7mercies*
> 
> @jdorje
> 
> I am using afterburner, (I have no issue using afterburner.)
> 
> The confusion you must understand is this. Most cards (I believe) can up voltage higher than 100mV limit in afterburner. My card cannot. As soon as I go beyond 65+ point, I get instability no matter what clock I am ruining. So it isn't an issue that my GPU's cannot go further. (I believe they can,) I can almost hit 1140 with 65+ volts but I get a little bit of artifacting. Once I introduce 70mV I get crazy lines of white static. Even if I stay at 1130 that is stable, and add the volts of 70mV, I get the same crazy static... this lead me to believe maybe my PSU was giving bad power past 65mV.
> 
> The issue is I want to overclock higher then 1130 core clock. I have plenty of room with MSI Afterburner... unlimited potential with a custom bios, but I cannot go any further.


I've never been able to go more than +100 in afterburner. But this is the bios thread. Just change your VID in bios.


----------



## 7mercies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I've never been able to go more than +100 in afterburner. But this is the bios thread. Just change your VID in bios.


The equivalent of going 65+ in BIOS still gives me the white static. Can you go past 1.300v? I cannot...


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7mercies*
> 
> The equivalent of going 65+ in BIOS still gives me the white static. Can you go past 1.300v? I cannot...


I get black screen past about 1375 VID. That's a hell of a lot higher than +65 though.


----------



## 7mercies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I get black screen past about 1375 VID. That's a hell of a lot higher than +65 though.


This is why I am looking for advice... I think I am going to change my PCIe cords and look at how things are connected because this is very low.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7mercies*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I've never been able to go more than +100 in afterburner. But this is the bios thread. Just change your VID in bios.
> 
> 
> 
> The equivalent of going 65+ in BIOS still gives me the white static. Can you go past 1.300v? I cannot...
Click to expand...

That's pretty low. Did you measure with DMM or software? If software then pictures below are relevant for comparison.

This is the recorded voltage with +200mV (1200/1625) running Valley & Firestrike respectively. No black screen & it's Elpida card.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdzack*
> 
> guys is there any way i can turn 290s into Firepro?
> please let me know thanks


Ask the Stilt


----------



## 7mercies

My last question...

Would someone help me make a .rom that would possibly fix my issue of black screening at 1.300v? I don't know how to hex edit (Yet) and I would like to change the VDDCI for possibly more headroom.

Thank you,


----------



## gupsterg

@ddsz

Luv your new work on HawaiiReader, 3 state VDDCI ROM works now







.



Spoiler: screenie







Like they way MAX ASIC has also been moved to PowerPlay tab also.

@elvior2

Here are stock / zero'd offset and my own ROMs as Hawaiireader now supports 3 state VDDCI







.

STD: 015.045.000.006.000000
OC : 015.045.000.000.000000
OC Updated: 015.045.000.015.000000

VX290X_ROM_Pack.zip 805k .zip file


Please note anyone thinking of using these ROMs they are for Vapor-X 290X 12 phase VRM custom PCB card, so I would not advise it.

@7mercies

In OP is heading *HawaiiReader bios modification utility* use that to do VDDCI voltage mod, if there is an issue using it post.


----------



## Deathscythes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Usually the suspect is the pump (pump+res combo). It's usually the only place it can happen.
> The advice to use top is to get rid the bay res for the above reason.


I see. But actually i don't think there is any air in my loop,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Usually the suspect is the pump (pump+res combo). It's usually the only place it can happen.
> 
> The advice to use top is to get rid the bay res for the above reason.


If by "it" you mean air being reintroduced in the loop, despite my non existing experience







i am positive it doesn't happen.
If we consider this, that bayres is not causing issue right?
I i am really not keen on the idea of removing it, however i'll add another d5 (or two ?) to the loop to increase the flow that is apparently way too low.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> New toy available. We now can generate master list of command & data tables in windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_32SYawOggYWlpFTG11U1oxV2M/view?usp=sharing


Source code available.

https://github.com/kizwan/ATOMBIOSReader


----------



## rt123

@gupsterg
I have finally come around to playing with my card a bit more. Adding the 390MC had negligible gains on my Samsung Lightning (seems MSi has done a good job with factory timings). So I decided to turn to changing strap timings to gain more performance.

As I was looking through BIOS, I've realized that 1501-1625 seems to be the last strap in the ROM..? Is there anyway to add more straps..? What's the length of the timings for the last available strap? 30 ? Which would make it same as the timings for other straps..

Also could, not having timing strap above 1625Mhz affect the ability of my VRAM to clock above that..?
Because my card does seem to be having issues above 1625mhz mem clock..

Attached the ROM for you to look at.

Ln2MC.zip 97k .zip file


Edit:- Also attaching Atomdis dump to save you time.

regln2.txt 6k .txt file


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> @gupsterg
> I have finally come around to playing with my card a bit more. Adding the 390MC had negligible gains on my Samsung Lightning (seems MSi has done a good job with factory timings). So I decided to turn to changing strap timings to gain more performance.
> 
> As I was looking through BIOS, I've realized that 1501-1625 seems to be the last strap in the ROM..? Is there anyway to add more straps..? What's the length of the timings for the last available strap? 30 ? Which would make it same as the timings for other straps..
> 
> Also could, not having timing strap above 1625Mhz affect the ability of my VRAM to clock above that..?
> Because my card does seem to be having issues above 1625mhz mem clock..
> 
> Attached the ROM for you to look at.
> 
> Ln2MC.zip 97k .zip file
> 
> 
> Edit:- Also attaching Atomdis dump to save you time.
> 
> regln2.txt 6k .txt file


Yes you can add more strap.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yes you can add more strap.


Great.








How..?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yes you can add more strap.
> 
> 
> 
> Great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How..?
Click to expand...

Manual editing using hex editor. This is the only way at the moment.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Manual editing using hex editor. This is the only way at the moment.


My interpretation of the OP suggests that I can extend the range of a given strap. No way to add a new strap, as far as I can see.


----------



## jdorje

1501-1625 certainly isn't the highest strap. When I edited mine they went up to 2000 or so. Which strap would be used beyond that speed I don't know. But I just overwrote them all with the ~1250 strap from my bios.

But now there are new better straps we can use? I reread the op about this but still don't know the difference. Are the "stilt timings" better than my own rom's timings?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 1501-1625 certainly isn't the highest strap. When I edited mine they went up to 2000 or so. Which strap would be used beyond that speed I don't know. But I just overwrote them all with the ~1250 strap from my bios.
> 
> But now there are new better straps we can use? I reread the op about this but still don't know the difference. Are the "stilt timings" better than my own rom's timings?


If you have a Lightning card, then 1625 is the highest strap on Ln2 ROM. Although, Hawaii BIOS reader tends to show/think otherwise.








Even after I edited my last range to 2000Mhz, BIOS reader only sees the last imaginary 1625-1750Mhz strap.











Strap are the for the freq range. There are no better straps unless your ROM is strap limited like mine. As for Stilt timings, I think they are better than regular ROM timings, but someone else who has tried can chime in.


----------



## spyshagg

How do you guys like my new 24/7 stable performance??

Valid score - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7825736
Tess off - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7825852

very happy









using 1250 strap


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 1501-1625 certainly isn't the highest strap. When I edited mine they went up to 2000 or so.


Yes in 390/X ROMs there is 2000MHz strap, but not in others. Also some early 390/X roms I viewed have malformed RAM frequencies in OP section *Memory Timings Modding* > *Memory Controller Straps/Frequency Range* note the 1731MHz strap I saw slap bang out of sequence in 390/X







.

In fact some ROMs depending on "things" can have only 1375MHz strap as highest. OP heading *Memory Timings Modding* > *Memory Controller Straps/Frequency Range* was updated 06/02/16 , was highlighted in blue text area as well.

Some ROMs even have as low as 200MHz strap, it is very difficult at times to make sections "all encompassing" but do try my best to update them. This is where the discussion in thread then helps a member







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Which strap would be used beyond that speed I don't know.


Let's say you have only 1375MHz strap as last in a ROM, that is used for all RAM frequencies above it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> But now there are new better straps we can use?


No new straps, you can edit the range of straps by changing the frequency for RAM it applies to. For example Stilts AFR timings on my card work upto 1450MHz but there is no 1450MHz strap, so I can edit 1500MHz to be 1450MHz place Stilt's timings in it and when I go over 1450MHz next strap timings apply.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I reread the op about this but still don't know the difference. Are the "stilt timings" better than my own rom's timings?


No one can tell you the difference the hex values mean between Stilts timing as stock AFR or BBBG, only The Stilt can. They are better in the scenario lets say a Hynix AFR / Elpida BBGBG card owner can't gain higher RAM frequency so they run Stilts timings at upto 1375MHz which is pretty much same as 1500MHz with stock IIRC. Now stock 1250MHz start pulling ahead of Stilt's timings when using above 1400MHz+ as Stilt's are to tight to work above that for most people.

As you have 390/X and won't have AFR or BBBG RAM IC you can't use Stilt's timings, I recently explained that when you asked in thread







(Post 2019 your question).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> My interpretation of the OP suggests that I can extend the range of a given strap. No way to add a new strap, as far as I can see.


No you can add straps as kizwan said, OP does not have that info; not thought anyone wanted it







. IMO you'd need to update the third pointers in VRAM_Info shown in example image below for my stock VRAM_info if you add straps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I have finally come around to playing with my card a bit more. Adding the 390MC had negligible gains on my Samsung Lightning (seems MSi has done a good job with factory timings). So I decided to turn to changing strap timings to gain more performance.


Yes gain is negligible, but they are there consistently, depends on IMC TBH honest. 390 MC mod is not only for "performance gain" The Stilt highlighted this is how 390/X attain higher RAM clock stability vs 290/X. IMO you are better off tightening the timings in the 390MC ROM, they are stock, only 390 MC timings are in it.

Every strap has 30 (HEX) or 48 (DEC) timings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Also could, not having timing strap above 1625Mhz affect the ability of my VRAM to clock above that..?
> Because my card does seem to be having issues above 1625mhz mem clock..


TBH as your stock ROM only have 1625MHz timings, even creating a higher strap you'll be adding those as you don't have EDC free / GoldenDB timings available for higher strap.

As stated to jdorje, when there is no higher strap the last set of timings is used for it.


----------



## jdorje

Sorry I was interchanging the terms strap and timings.

I guess my question is, how fast are the stilt timings compared to those of various stock straps? If I'm using the 1101-1250 strap timings at 1740 (tbh I can never remember which strap I copied over...would have to double check in the bios reader) is there a possibility I could get more improvement with his?

Xfx (8256) 390...I believe it's hynix vram but would want to double check that too.


----------



## gupsterg

On my cards 290 & 290X Stilts timings used in relevant strap so 1375MHz RAM frequency used them, was equal to 1500MHz RAM frequency (using stock 1500MHz strap/timings); GPU clock remained same for testing.

When I placed stock 1250MHz timings in 1500MHz & 1625MHz strap in ROM, meaning any frequency of RAM between 1376MHz to 1625MHz would then use those timings started pulling ahead of Stilts timings at 1375MHz RAM frequency.

As you are using 1250MHz stock Hynix AJR timings at 1740MHz RAM frequency without an issue you are doing very very well in my books







.

Also be aware hawaiireader was implementing RAM timings read correctly for 1 RAM IC support ROMs but not showing 2 sets of information when the ROM supported 2 RAM IC straps / timings. I also am unsure if it was showing all straps for a ROM, I do a lot of bios modding / viewing roms by hex editor. In latest version (which you always get if use link in OP) has RAM strap / timings removed. I do no programming of hawaiireader, I am a "grunt" working on rom in a way







.


----------



## jdorje

It's the 1126-1250 strap and I'm using those timings at 1740. I copied them over with a hex editor, but now that the reader has timings editing too I just open that up to refresh my memory over which strap I was using. Guess I won't play around with it any more at this time.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No you can add straps as kizwan said, OP does not have that info; not thought anyone wanted it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . IMO you'd need to update the third pointers in VRAM_Info shown in example image below for my stock VRAM_info if you add straps.
> 
> 
> Yes gain is negligible, but they are there consistently, depends on IMC TBH honest. 390 MC mod is not only for "performance gain" The Stilt highlighted this is how 390/X attain higher RAM clock stability vs 290/X. IMO you are better off tightening the timings in the 390MC ROM, they are stock, only 390 MC timings are in it.
> 
> Every strap has 30 (HEX) or 48 (DEC) timings.
> TBH as your stock ROM only have 1625MHz timings, even creating a higher strap you'll be adding those as you don't have EDC free / GoldenDB timings available for higher strap.
> 
> As stated to jdorje, when there is no higher strap the last set of timings is used for it.


Thank for the informative post.








+Rep

The gains with MC are consistently there, but it actually hampers my RAM clocks. Without the MC timings, I can go upto 1625 or 16750Mhz (will crash when I reset the clocks in AB, after running the bench). With the MC timings, I can only clock RAM till 1500Mhz. Its faster than stock 1500Mhz, but not faster than 1675Mhz.

Final question, here's another SS,



Look on the right side. From what I understand, this means that 01 timings in the RAM are for AFR & 02 will apply to Samsung. Am I right..?

Its listed in the OP, but I was slightly confused, so I thought I'd conform with you.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Thank for the informative post.


No worries







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> The gains with MC are consistently there, but it actually hampers my RAM clocks. Without the MC timings, I can go upto 1625 or 16750Mhz (will crash when I reset the clocks in AB, after running the bench). With the MC timings, I can only clock RAM till 1500Mhz. Its faster than stock 1500Mhz, but not faster than 1675Mhz.


Ahhh, okay. I would do the same in your shoes







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Final question, here's another SS,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: screenie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look on the left side. From what I understand, this means that 01 timings in the RAM are for AFR & 02 will apply to Samsung. Am I right..?
> 
> Its listed in the OP, but I was slightly confused, so I thought I'd conform with you.


No worries on questions, you keep them coming







, if within to answer I'm happy to do so







; you are correct on your thoughts on ID bit.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No you can add straps as kizwan said, OP does not have that info; not thought anyone wanted it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . IMO you'd need to update the third pointers in VRAM_Info shown in example image below for my stock VRAM_info if you add straps.


Don't forget the second pointer; SEQSetting offset. That's need to be updated too when straps grow (or shrink).

Code:



Code:


64 75 02 13 2C 00 5A 12 FF FF 00 50 08 05 43 00 04 01 02 00 40 44 05 0A 1B 40 00 61 36 01 02 0C 48 35 47 51 32 48 32 34 41 46 52 00

typedef struct _ATOM_VRAM_MODULE_V7
{
// Design Specific Values
  ULONG   ulChannelMapCfg;                      // mmMC_SHARED_CHREMAP
  USHORT  usModuleSize;                     // Size of ATOM_VRAM_MODULE_V7
  USHORT  usPrivateReserved;                // MC_ARB_RAMCFG (includes NOOFBANK,NOOFRANKS,NOOFROWS,NOOFCOLS)
  USHORT  usEnableChannels;                 // bit vector which indicate which channels are enabled
  UCHAR   ucExtMemoryID;                    // Current memory module ID
  UCHAR   ucMemoryType;                     // MEM_TYPE_DDR2/DDR3/GDDR3/GDDR5
  UCHAR   ucChannelNum;                     // Number of mem. channels supported in this module
  UCHAR   ucChannelWidth;                   // CHANNEL_16BIT/CHANNEL_32BIT/CHANNEL_64BIT
  UCHAR   ucDensity;                        // _8Mx32, _16Mx32, _16Mx16, _32Mx16
  UCHAR   ucReserve;                        // Former container for Mx_FLAGS like DBI_AC_MODE_ENABLE_ASIC for GDDR4. Not used now.
  UCHAR   ucMisc;                           // RANK_OF_THISMEMORY etc.
  UCHAR   ucVREFI;                          // Not used.
  UCHAR   ucNPL_RT;                         // Round trip delay (MC_SEQ_CAS_TIMING [28:24]:TCL=CL+NPL_RT-2). Always 2.
  UCHAR   ucPreamble;                       // [7:4] Write Preamble, [3:0] Read Preamble
  UCHAR   ucMemorySize;                     // Total memory size in unit of 16MB for CONFIG_MEMSIZE - bit[23:0] zeros
  USHORT  usSEQSettingOffset;
  UCHAR   ucReserved;
// Memory Module specific values
  USHORT  usEMRS2Value;                     // EMRS2/MR2 Value. 
  USHORT  usEMRS3Value;                     // EMRS3/MR3 Value.
  UCHAR   ucMemoryVenderID;                 // [7:4] Revision, [3:0] Vendor code
  UCHAR   ucRefreshRateFactor;              // [1:0]=RefreshFactor (00=8ms, 01=16ms, 10=32ms,11=64ms)
  UCHAR   ucFIFODepth;                      // FIFO depth can be detected during vendor detection, here is hardcoded per memory
  UCHAR   ucCDR_Bandwidth;                  // [0:3]=Read CDR bandwidth, [4:7] - Write CDR Bandwidth
  char    strMemPNString[20];               // part number end with '0'. 
}ATOM_VRAM_MODULE_V7;

ulChannelMapCfg         :       64 75 02 13 
usModuleSize            :       2C 00 
usPrivateReserved       :       5A 12 
usEnableChannels        :       FF FF 
ucExtMemoryID           :       00 
ucMemoryType            :       50 
ucChannelNum            :       08 
ucChannelWidth          :       05 
ucDensity               :       43 
ucReserve               :       00 
ucMisc                  :       04 
ucVREFI                 :       01 
ucNPL_RT                :       02 
ucPreamble              :       00 
ucMemorySize            :       40 
usSEQSettingOffset      :       44 05 
ucReserved              :       0A 
// Memory Module specific values
usEMRS2Value            :       1B 40 
usEMRS3Value            :       00 61 
ucMemoryVenderID        :       36 
ucRefreshRateFactor     :       01 
ucFIFODepth             :       02 
ucCDR_Bandwidth         :       0C 
strMemPNString[20]      :       48 35 47 51 32 48 32 34 41 46 52 00 => H5GQ2H24AFR.


----------



## gupsterg

Indeed, +rep







.

Also forgot @rt123 table length would also need updating (the very first pair of hex values) plus as data / command tables offset locations will shift within roms due to increased length of vram_info you'd need to update the pointers right at the beginning of rom, using table calculator.


----------



## mus1mus

Anyone tried the AIDA 64 GPGPU Benchmark on the 29XX cards?

Care posting some results?


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Anyone tried the AIDA 64 GPGPU Benchmark on the 29XX cards?
> 
> Care posting some results?


Here mus1mus with your BIOS you sent me for R9 290 1000/1250mhz


----------



## mus1mus

Nice. Thanks for that, mirza. I thought mine was just bad after seeing someone posted 12000ish Memory Read and Write. Relief..

Still, my Firestrike scoring very low!


----------



## newguy69

Anyone got rom with increased VDDCI voltage for reference 290x with elpida memory? Last night my card started to give out black screens but lowering clocks to 1100mhz for memory solved these problems.

I was hoping that rom with increased VDDCI would solve my problems. If anyone could help me with this I would appreciate that a lot.

Sorry for being total newbie: I even tried to use Hawaii Bios Editor but I don't want to take risk ruining my card.

I can also take rom with increased clocks and voltages. I would just need test if bumping up the VDDCI voltage would help my memory work again at 1250.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice. Thanks for that, mirza. I thought mine was just bad after seeing someone posted 12000ish Memory Read and Write. Relief..
> 
> Still, my Firestrike scoring very low!


This is mine.


----------



## elvior2

Thank you very much Gupsterg.

I'll try your ROM's and see how it performs.

BTW have you tried to focus more on core clock instead of vram speed. In my testing, increasing core clock gives much more performance than increasing vram.

For example 1150/1475 is faster than 1100/1525.

Have you try that?


----------



## gupsterg

You're welcome







, yes core clock is king







.

1100 was max I could get with 1.3V VID and for daily use that was my VID limit I was not prepared to go over







. RAM max was 1575 for very long [email protected] tests and gaming, anything over that started having erratic issues, sometimes after 3hrs other times within an hour.

With about 1.325V I could get 1150 stable, only did for short tests.

I will miss the Vapor-X 290X as I'm selling it, besides the temp logo / backplate and cooling running VRM, I really luved the VRM phase LEDs denoting how many are on and loading.



Spoiler: 4 out of 10 rear phase active









Spoiler: 6 out of 10 rear phase active









Spoiler: 10 out of 10 rear phase active







Even when I've done 70hrs+ continous [email protected] they never turned orange or red (IIRC they do that to denote VRM load).


----------



## Dr. Vodka

What's up with the triple VDDCI BIOS screen cap in that other post? Can we add such states by hand? That sure could come in handy in better optimizing power consumption at idle and improve memory overclocking on DPM7.

Also, what's the lowest frequencies and voltages you can usually attain at idle? I'm able to drop it down to 100/100MHz 0.85v at idle with the bios reader, yet this almost always causes a TDR blue screen on the first boot, then a normal boot to desktop on the second one. According to the card's VRM meters, this is a worthwhile mod since it drops idle power consumption from a measured 7-8w down to around 1w. I would have to hook up a multimeter if I were to give real, exact measurements.

What settings do you guys suggest to avoid the TDR failures and go below the usual 300/150 0.9-0.95v? Any way to do the efficiency at idle mod with the changed settings easily or is this limited to manual editing?


----------



## DDSZ

Post #1200 has some info about adding VDDCI states. (txts in the attachment)


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> The gains with MC are consistently there, but it actually hampers my RAM clocks. Without the MC timings, I can go upto 1625 or 16750Mhz (will crash when I reset the clocks in AB, after running the bench). With the MC timings, I can only clock RAM till 1500Mhz. Its faster than stock 1500Mhz, but not faster than 1675Mhz.


The same here. Normally I could go up to ~1750MHz with 1500 timings and stock MC timings, but with 390 MC timings I can only go up to ~1650MHz however, 390MC + 1650MHz + 1500 timings is giving me better results(50-100 3d mark points). I will be testing more once I feel like it..









BTW, whats the benefits of having multiple VDDCI states ?


----------



## Cyclops

Do you, by any chance, accept BIOS editing requests? I have a pair of R9 290s flashed with R9 390 BIOSes and they work fine, but whenever I try to OC them through Saphire Trixx, it will show a black screen after a cold boot. I'm trying to set 1100 MHz @ 1.3V for the core and 1500 MHz for the memory.

I edit BIOS's for Nvidia cards but this is a lot more complicated. Anyways, here's the BIOS in case you're willing to help:

ModdedMemoryTweaked.zip 128k .zip file


----------



## Worldwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Do you, by any chance, accept BIOS editing requests? I have a pair of R9 290s flashed with R9 390 BIOSes and they work fine, but whenever I try to OC them through Saphire Trixx, it will show a black screen after a cold boot. I'm trying to set 1100 MHz @ 1.3V for the core and 1500 MHz for the memory.
> 
> I edit BIOS's for Nvidia cards but this is a lot more complicated. Anyways, here's the BIOS in case you're willing to help:
> 
> ModdedMemoryTweaked.zip 128k .zip file


 ModdedMemoryTweaked.zip 98k .zip file


I guarantee nothing. DPM7 Set to 1100 @ 1.3V and Ram Speeds set to 1500mhz. Mem timings not modified.


----------



## gungstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Here you go. I'm using this on my Elpida card.
> 
> 290_ELPIDA_390TABLE_DPM7_1287_1000_1300_NOOFFSETV_290REFVID.zip 99k .zip file


in your bios order of clocks(1,2,3) in first table in powerplay tab differs from most bioses. is it possible to use any order of clocks(1,2,3) i want in any bios?


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 03 09 58 92 01 94 05 02 02 10 00 FC 1B 01 48 E8 01 20 10 00 30 75 00 98 3A 00 00 01 00
> 
> Above is my factory ROMS ClockInfo section from PowerPlay. After each state the 3 trailing bytes denote state order AFAIK. Hawaiireader I don't think reads those.
> 
> 03 = No. of states , identifiers 02 10 00 , 20 10 00 , 00 01 00 .


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Here you go. I'm using this on my Elpida card.
> 
> 290_ELPIDA_390TABLE_DPM7_1287_1000_1300_NOOFFSETV_290REFVID.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in your bios order of clocks(1,2,3) in first table in powerplay tab differs from most bioses. is it possible to use any order of clocks(1,2,3) i want in any bios?
Click to expand...

If you changed the order you may boot with 3D clocks but stuck at 2D in windows. Depending on the order too, you also can get thread stuck BSOD. So better not change the order. 290 & 390 BIOSes have different clocks order. 290 usually 3D, boot & idle while 390 usually boot, idle & 3D.

Hawaii Bios Reader doesn't read the identifier, see DDSZ's post above.


----------



## spyshagg

anyone tried the 16.3 new power feature on 290x flashed with 390 bios? does it work?


----------



## drwire

Hello, i have a Sapphire 290x Tri-x with Hinyx BFR memory modules and need help to take the best path:

1. mod original bios.
2. use 390x and mod with 290x timings.


----------



## gungstar

looks like i found how to fix instability with 390bioses on my Asus 290dc2oc. previously i posted that the fastest way to test stabitity for me is OCCT. and to run it w/o errors it need +63mV on gpu, but not for all dpms. OCCT runs with 820-890MHz range and closest dpm is dpm3. so i edit voltage for dpm3 to 1225mV (stock 1162 plus additional 63) and fix all higher dpms to same 1225. 2days of gaming and tests and it stable.


Spoiler: stock dpms



[ GPU PStates List ]

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 483 MHz, VID = 1.17500 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 699 MHz, VID = 1.15600 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 888 MHz, VID = 1.16200 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 930 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 965 MHz, VID = 1.21800 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 992 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V





Spoiler: edited dpms



[ GPU PStates List ]

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 483 MHz, VID = 1.17500 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 699 MHz, VID = 1.19300 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 888 MHz, VID = 1.22500 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 930 MHz, VID = 1.22500 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 965 MHz, VID = 1.22500 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 991 MHz, VID = 1.22500 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.22500 V


----------



## kizwan

@gupsterg

Does Load Line Slope (in milliOhms * 100) look interesting? Original value was zero. Probably this one complete the puzzle regarding LLC control?


----------



## gupsterg

Always interested







.

Where are you finding 00 as Load Line Slope in ROM / MTP?

Sorry my brain is mush







from Fiji stuff plus last night checking some atombios.h / pptable.h from a git repository which had refs to Fiji.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> looks like i found how to fix instability with 390bioses on my Asus 290dc2oc. previously i posted that the fastest way to test stabitity for me is OCCT. and to run it w/o errors it need +63mV on gpu, but not for all dpms. OCCT runs with 820-890MHz range and closest dpm is dpm3. so i edit voltage for dpm3 to 1225mV (stock 1162 plus additional 63) and fix all higher dpms to same 1225. 2days of gaming and tests and it stable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: stock dpms
> 
> 
> 
> [ GPU PStates List ]
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
> DPM1: GPUClock = 483 MHz, VID = 1.17500 V
> DPM2: GPUClock = 699 MHz, VID = 1.15600 V
> DPM3: GPUClock = 888 MHz, VID = 1.16200 V
> DPM4: GPUClock = 930 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
> DPM5: GPUClock = 965 MHz, VID = 1.21800 V
> DPM6: GPUClock = 992 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: edited dpms
> 
> 
> 
> [ GPU PStates List ]
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
> DPM1: GPUClock = 483 MHz, VID = 1.17500 V
> DPM2: GPUClock = 699 MHz, VID = 1.19300 V
> DPM3: GPUClock = 888 MHz, VID = 1.22500 V
> DPM4: GPUClock = 930 MHz, VID = 1.22500 V
> DPM5: GPUClock = 965 MHz, VID = 1.22500 V
> DPM6: GPUClock = 991 MHz, VID = 1.22500 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.22500 V


thanks

also, as I just found out today, OCCT is a very good indicator for GPU stability, but very bad indicative of memory stability. My occt passes without artifacts @ 1610mhz (1250 strap), firestrike runs without problems. But it locks up in games that use more memory than occt (pcars in my case) after 10~60 minutes.


----------



## gungstar

*spyshagg*
Have you tried "memory used" setting?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Always interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Where are you finding 00 as Load Line Slope in ROM / MTP?
> 
> Sorry my brain is mush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Fiji stuff plus last night checking some atombios.h / pptable.h from a git repository which had refs to Fiji.


It's two bytes before the ATOM_PPLIB_STATE. Offset to ATOM_PPLIB_STATE pretty much 0x58 because the PowerPlay table structure is fixed. The LoadLineSlope is at offset *0x56 to 0x57* (little endian). So far in a couple PowerPlayInfo table I checked, all are 0.

BTW, if you want up to date atombios.h & pptable.h, make sure look them in the *amd* tree, not *radeon* tree.

I'm going to add generate report function for PowerPlayInfo table in the ATOM BIOS Reader. Break it down to more friendly readable form. There's no version of the PowerPlay table structure, so it will be applicable to all ATOM BIOS.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It's two bytes before the ATOM_PPLIB_STATE. Offset to ATOM_PPLIB_STATE pretty much 0x58 because the PowerPlay table structure is fixed. The LoadLineSlope is at offset *0x56 to 0x57* (little endian). So far in a couple PowerPlayInfo table I checked, all are 0.


When you posted "Load Line Slope (in milliOhms * 100)" it rung a bell as last night when viewing pptable.h it was there. So what values do you reckon we can set? only info I had been viewing regarding LLC was the IR3565B datasheet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> BTW, if you want up to date atombios.h & pptable.h, make sure look them in the *amd* tree, not *radeon* tree.










, was doing that last night, as was ref'ing them to try and make more sense of Fiji (been a while sense I looked at git repository).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I'm going to add generate report function for PowerPlayInfo table in the ATOM BIOS Reader. Break it down to more friendly readable form.










, tool been working great for several bios I've done for others.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> There's no version of the PowerPlay table structure, so it will be applicable to all ATOM BIOS.


Hmmm, dunno I think there is, I think Hawaii PP vs Fiji / Tonga differs alot, the CCC limits are slam bang near the top of PP and I couldn't find a pointer in PP to them.

I suck at viewing the git files as it's all programming stuff TBH







.

Anyhow luving the work you're doing and look forward to seeing it







.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> When you posted "Load Line Slope (in milliOhms * 100)" it rung a bell as last night when viewing pptable.h it was there. So what values do you reckon we can set? only info I had been viewing regarding LLC was the IR3565B datasheet.


My theory is that the LLC setting register (38h) just on/off function while the LoadLineSlope is for controlling the vdroop level. Just need to find willing soul to test it.







First create a baseline, either using Firestrike or Valley/Heaven (logging either using GPU-Z or MSI AB), then try set LLSlope to 10 milliOhms (0A) for example.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> My theory is that the LLC setting register (38h) just on/off function.


From tests I did in post 1957 it was as you state







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> while the LoadLineSlope is for controlling the vdroop level. Just need to find willing soul to test it.


OK, I'm willing







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> First create a baseline, either using Firestrike or Valley/Heaven (logging either using GPU-Z or MSI AB), then try set LLSlope to 10 milliOhms (0A) for example.




Above correct?

I'll set up ROM for a low clock+VID / low VDDC limit create baseline log, then edit LLSlope and retest







.

What about a reduced slope value? I usually test mods that way as deem safer?

And I leave register 38 at stock = LLC OFF or we need it ON? guessing we need it on to take effect of a new LLSlope?


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> *spyshagg*
> Have you tried "memory used" setting?


yes to max 2GB


----------



## gungstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> And I leave register 38 at stock = LLC OFF or we need it ON?


it's ON by default


----------



## gupsterg

View this for a moment post 1955 and posts after it







.

VDROOP in VDDC occurring = LLC Disabled = Stock mode

VDROOP in VDDC not occurring = LLC Enabled = Not Stock mode

So if LLC is disabled and we set LLSlope value I'm thinking it won't be taken into consideration, if LLC is enabled I'm thinking it will use value?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> First create a baseline, either using Firestrike or Valley/Heaven (logging either using GPU-Z or MSI AB), then try set LLSlope to 10 milliOhms (0A) for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above correct?
> 
> I'll set up ROM for a low clock+VID / low VDDC limit create baseline log, then edit LLSlope and retest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What about a reduced slope value? I usually test mods that way as deem safer?
> 
> And I leave register 38 at stock = LLC OFF or we need it ON? guessing we need it on to take effect of a new LLSlope?
Click to expand...

Yes, the highlighted location in the picture is where the LLSlope is set. To be safe maybe lower it to 5 milliOhm (05 00). What do you think?

Honestly, your guess is as good as mine. I think you will need to turn on LLC.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yes, the highlighted location in the picture is where the LLSlope is set.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> To be safe maybe lower it to 5 milliOhm (05 00).


OK








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> What do you think?


Nothing ventured nothing gained







, TBH if it's wrong value ie isn't LLSlope and is deemed something else. We'll have say "corrupt" PowerPlay and card will BSOD at OS load.

This occurred when I fluffed up 3 states VDDCI mod on first attempt, also occurs if we don't set matched manual VIDs in all 6 sections, so I'm assuming as no adverse effect occurred from those tests I'll be ok with this test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Honestly, your guess is as good as mine. I think you will need to turn on LLC.


No worries, I think we are taking an educated guess and not just wild stab at it. Agreed will roll with LLC = ON. Last time for test in post 1957 I used VDDC limit 1.250V for LLC testing, this time I'll roll with 1.138V.


Spoiler: VMAX Table







As it will be my high asic quality Tri-X 290 OC = high leakage it should still have a LLC effect at lower levels of VDDC/Clocks.


----------



## OneB1t

looking for bios with following settings

290X reference bios
0mV offset
390MC table
hynix memory included (i have AFR)
4GB

someone have such bios for share?


----------



## jdorje

A while ago it was said the next version of gpu z would report vram errors on Hawaii. I just saw a release from 2 weeks ago, but...where are the vram error register data? Am I blind or do we still wait?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> A while ago it was said the next version of gpu z would report vram errors on Hawaii. I just saw a release from 2 weeks ago, but...where are the vram error register data? Am I blind or do we still wait?


I guess the author didn't find the time to implement it yet. The new version which was released only added detection for newer cards, not any new features which are much more time consuming to add in.


----------



## The Stilt

Editing "load-line" setting in PowerPlay table has no effect on new cards.


----------



## mus1mus

Give us a hint on ECC


----------



## gupsterg

As always The Stilt many thanks for info share







.


----------



## spyshagg

disabling ecc to find optimal ram OC would be ace


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Give us a hint on ECC


There is nothing I could give, which would be useful.

Monitoring the EDC itself is extremely simple, however supporting multiple ASICs and multiple adapters in the same system is the tricky part. The basic functionality is nothing but a loop which reads register contents and switches the memory controller / channel selection bit.


----------



## gupsterg

I think he means disabling ECC in bios so we see more artifacts if ECC is going on.


----------



## OneB1t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> There is nothing I could give, which would be useful.
> 
> Monitoring the EDC itself is extremely simple, however supporting multiple ASICs and multiple adapters in the same system is the tricky part. The basic functionality is nothing but a loop which reads register contents and switches the memory controller / channel selection bit.


can you tell us which registers? i can prolly make dirty utility for 1 card only to read them


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I think he means disabling ECC in bios so we see more artifacts if ECC is going on.


Nowdays ECC is not controlled by the VBIOS but the display driver. If it was controlled by the VBIOS, disabling it would be easy. However because it is the driver, I have no control over it.


----------



## gupsterg

Many thanks







.


----------



## OneB1t

someone know where to find these values in gpu memory? need some offset to start from

PP_ActivityTarget", (__int64)&vars10, 30);
PP_ActivityTarget0", v5 + 0x18F4, vars10);
PP_ActivityTarget1", v5 + 0x18F8, vars10);
PP_ActivityTarget2", v5 + 0x18FC, vars10);
PP_ActivityTarget3", v5 + 0x1900, vars10);
PP_ActivityTarget4", v5 + 0x1904, vars10);
PP_ActivityTarget5", v5 + 0x1908, vars10);
PP_ActivityTarget6", v5 + 0x190C, vars10);
PP_ActivityTarget7", v5 + 0x1910, vars10);
PP_MclkActivityTarget", v5 + 0x1914, 10);
PP_SclkDpmDisabled", v5 + 0x18C4, 0);
PP_MclkDpmDisabled", v5 + 0x18C8, 0);
PP_PcieDpmDisabled", v5 + 0x18CC, 0);
PP_ThermalBasedSCLKDPM", v5 + 0x18D0, 0);
PP_PCCMonitorEnable", v5 + 0x18D4, 0);

PP_SMCGPIODebug", v5 + 0x17D8, 0);

there are some interesting switches in kernel driver..


----------



## EMYHC

Hi guys,anyone have try new Hawaii bios reader?what is the function of ASICS quality setting percent?i'm too curious...my bios have 95% quality settings,this value is right?


----------



## EMYHC

My r9 390x with no VDDC limits is too hot...VRM1 temp 60°, gpu temp 68° on stress test with furmark;it's safe or i have to try another cooling solution?


----------



## exiacruzalta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> Hi guys,anyone have try new Hawaii bios reader?what is the function of ASICS quality setting percent?i'm too curious...my bios have 95% quality settings,this value is right?


ASIC is dictated by your card. Some says ASIC quality would affect the card's behaviour on air or under water, and their oc ability. Eg: AFAIK cards with lower ASIC would oc better under water but not so much on air plus using more volt for to reach their oc ceiling (lower ASIC can go high in ocing) higher ASIC would oc best on air but not so much under water and they use lower volt to reach their oc ceiling (their oc capability also not so high as the lower ASIC card) but the best answer is it all comes down to the silicon lottery








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> My r9 390x with no VDDC limits is too hot...VRM1 temp 60°, gpu temp 68° on stress test with furmark;it's safe or i have to try another cooling solution?


i think that cool bruh, furmark is a power virus. your card temp is good even when it is stressed out by furmark. i recommednd not using that app. for reference my vapor x 290 can hit 70-80c in no time so rest assured fellow hawaiian









i havent been around for a while but man i missed so much to bite that bios


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> Hi guys,anyone have try new Hawaii bios reader?what is the function of ASICS quality setting percent?i'm too curious...my bios have 95% quality settings,this value is right?


I can not see a ASIC quality % .

All I can see is Max ASIC Temp. C .

This is the GPU temperature setting at which PowerTune will throttle card (ie drop clocks) to protect it.


----------



## exiacruzalta

whoops, i guess i misread what he wrote lol


----------



## EMYHC

yes,sorry @gupsterg,i understand now


----------



## mus1mus

I was about to say, that card must be a very good sample noting of the 95% ASIC.


----------



## exiacruzalta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I was about to say, that card must be a very good sample noting of the 95% ASIC.


yeah, im quite impressed too after misreading it







and a bit jealous lol, but well he still have a good card


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exiacruzalta*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I was about to say, that card must be a very good sample noting of the 95% ASIC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, im quite impressed too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a bit jealous lol
Click to expand...

But, you do realize OC'ing is not bound by the Card's ASIC, don't you?









Still impressive if it has though.


----------



## exiacruzalta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> But, you do realize OC'ing is not bound by the Card's ASIC, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still impressive if it has though.


i dont know much about that, after seeing those evga nvidia special 'ASIC' buying method. Care to enlighten me?







'mythbuster music playing'


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> yes,sorry @gupsterg,i understand now


Cool







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> But, you do realize OC'ing is not bound by the Card's ASIC, don't you?


I think he does







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exiacruzalta*
> 
> but the best answer is it all comes down to the silicon lottery


Above covers it







.

TBH I'm finding high ASIC quality = high LeakageID give higher OC on air (+ Fiji AIO) at stock voltages + lower voltage ceiling for max OC (like you said







) .

I found this in Hawaii and same with Fiji (got 3x them at the moment







).


----------



## exiacruzalta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> TBH I'm finding high ASIC quality = high LeakageID give higher OC on air (+ Fiji AIO) at stock voltages + lower voltage ceiling for max OC (like you said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) .
> 
> I found this in Hawaii and same with Fiji (got 3x them at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


only some bit









but from what i've seen, hawaii chip really shows the influence of ASIC and silicon lotteries (290x vs 290, on air or under water) Can I borrow those Flaming Fijis for testdrive?pretty please?









PS: read about the freaking chip with twin Fiji? AMD loves f**king the most powerful GPU title lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exiacruzalta*
> 
> i dont know much about that, after seeing those evga nvidia special 'ASIC' buying method. Care to enlighten me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'mythbuster music playing'


I have 3 cards, 4th incoming from RMA. (just got the confirmation from MSI's local distro.









2 290Xs - 76ish ASIC twin cards.
1 290 - 84ish ASIC.

290 tops 1350MHz Core
Both 290Xs can do this.

Though I havent tried bruteforce to the 290 yet.


----------



## gupsterg

Totally agree it's a per GPU scenario guys.

@exiacruzalta

Fiji is showing same influence of ASIC quality (LeakageID).

I guess you can borrow the Fijis but you may need a plane ticket to get here







.


----------



## exiacruzalta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have 3 cards, 4th incoming from RMA. (just got the confirmation from MSI's local distro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 290Xs - 76ish ASIC twin cards.
> 1 290 - 84ish ASIC.
> 
> 290 tops 1350MHz Core
> Both 290Xs can do this.
> 
> Though I havent tried bruteforce to the 290 yet.


seriously?









i dont even want to compare with you guys' scores anymore as you all has ascended the godly stairs of crazy head-banging overclocking lol
my card bleeds white boxes all over the screen just from ocing to 1175, nahh i rather cuddle my card to dreamland than getting those mouth watering freq

i'm getting jealous


----------



## exiacruzalta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Totally agree it's a per GPU scenario guys.
> 
> @exiacruzalta
> 
> Fiji is showing same influence of ASIC quality (LeakageID).
> 
> I guess you can borrow the Fijis but you may need a plane ticket to get here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


How ocing goes for the Fijis?
I read somewhere about the HBM limitation regarding to oc but with 4096 bit bus who even cares anymore








yeah, i wish i could but oh well


----------



## gupsterg

Due to doing Fiji bios mod and other things been too busy to push them more.

Fury Tri-X unlocked to 3840 SP 1090MHz @ 1.243V DPM 7 (EVV)
Fury X (no1) 1090MHz @ 1.250V FPM 7 (EVV)
Fury X (no 2) 1130MHz @ 1.212V DPM 7 (EVV)

I think you can guess which is high ASIC quality







.

Link:- Fury X 1090/500 (4096SP) vs Fury Tri-X 1090/500 (3840SP) vs Fury Tri-X "out of box" (3584SP) vs Vapor-X 290X 1100/1525 (2816SP)

Note:- link not working as they have some issue at present.

TBH the Fiji is whopping my Vapor-X in 3DM, as I promised myself tonight no forum posting / PMs , etc gonna sit down to do some games benchmarks.

Any how I'll stop posting about Fiji now as this is Hawaii thread







.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have 3 cards, 4th incoming from RMA. (just got the confirmation from MSI's local distro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 290Xs - 76ish ASIC twin cards.
> 1 290 - 84ish ASIC.
> 
> 290 tops 1350MHz Core
> Both 290Xs can do this.
> 
> Though I havent tried bruteforce to the 290 yet.


crazy clocks man

noticing any degradation?


----------



## mus1mus

Degradation? say whut?


----------



## spyshagg

as in: losing overclockability from using 1.5+ volts on the chip. Electromigration


----------



## Vellinious

Sure it will....eventually. Pretty sure though, that most people that push their cards that hard, aren't really worried about degradation, as the card won't be around long enough to see it happen.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> as in: losing overclockability from using 1.5+ volts on the chip. Electromigration


Electromigration is not degradation. It is a product of very high Potential Difference (Voltage) between Anode and Cathode on a transistor and Heat that overexcites the electrons causing them to jump off or cause a permanent damage to the potential barrier (Gate or Base).

The end result can be illustrated by the faucet analogy.

Once the pressure from the source is greater than what the valve can control or, a damaged valve can no longer control the flow of water.

How that translates to the GPU itself is no longer my forte. But I can tell you, I used to get a max clock of 1390 before artifacts appear. Now, 1500 is still artifact free. And scores still scales past that.









But, I am in no way implying it is safe. Just to make things clear.


----------



## spyshagg

As you explained, I am pretty sure electromigration is the actual physical mechanism of the term "degradation". Had it happening in 3 or 4 chips since the ~2000s due to heavy voltages (even with phase change).

Anyway you understood at what I was getting at









I know you will get degradation on those chips, I'm just curious to know how long will hawaii hold their overclock ceiling.


----------



## exiacruzalta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Due to doing Fiji bios mod and other things been too busy to push them more.
> 
> Fury Tri-X unlocked to 3840 SP 1090MHz @ 1.243V DPM 7 (EVV)
> Fury X (no1) 1090MHz @ 1.250V FPM 7 (EVV)
> Fury X (no 2) 1130MHz @ 1.212V DPM 7 (EVV)
> 
> I think you can guess which is high ASIC quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Link:- Fury X 1090/500 (4096SP) vs Fury Tri-X 1090/500 (3840SP) vs Fury Tri-X "out of box" (3584SP) vs Vapor-X 290X 1100/1525 (2816SP)
> 
> Note:- link not working as they have some issue at present.
> 
> TBH the Fiji is whopping my Vapor-X in 3DM, as I promised myself tonight no forum posting / PMs , etc gonna sit down to do some games benchmarks.
> 
> Any how I'll stop posting about Fiji now as this is Hawaii thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sorry mate, something cropped up last night

i see what you did there







are all Fiji unlockable?if not you sure is one lucky man








Yeah i think i know which is the golden one









ok last question for the triplet







are you crossfiring the Fijis?is it stable?
just one more post about the game benchmark


----------



## Vellinious

How do the guys that run LN2 and tons of volts, keep the black screen boogie man from paying them a visit? Are the black screens a product of the volts to the core? The VRM heating up?


----------



## gupsterg

@exiacruzalta

Will fire you a PM regrading your questions







.

@Vellinious

OP has info and link to relevant posts







.


----------



## BDCool1983

Hi Guys,

Many thanks to all the people involved in ths 290-390X BIOS Modding community. I have been watching and reading for many months going back and forth with my own 290 which I have now owned for a year or two.

I originally unlocked my Powercolor 290 to a ASUS 290X bios to start with when I first got it. Since the 390X series came out I have been progressively building a BIOS as the tools have been updated etc based on a XFX card.

I have now completed my build of a 390X BIOS clocked to just under the maximum I could get out of the card with stable settings. I use the default Heaven Benchmark as my guide for testing.

I have taken my card from a base score of around 26xx-29xx on the score since I started.

My 390X BIOS was built on a Powercolor 290 with Elpedia RAM. I have used a mix of ram timings, voltages and so on testing it under various scenario's, I have also flashed this upto my brothers 290X card with a aftermarket cooler as well for ensure it's OK with temps and a different card etc.

All hold lower temps and get higher scores. I personally have water cooled my 290 now, but this bios I'm supplying should run on ALL reference 290 cards or higher with any ram type or any brand. For those with non reference cards which are usually produced by MSI etc you may be able to get more out of my BIOS by lifting the power limits and amperage but I have made this for reference cards so.

My clock settings are 1050Mhz, by 1350Mhz RAM. This is STABLE on ELPEDIA RAM. Should work with Hynix. I haven't yet modded the name Hynix out of the GPU-Z detection yet.

My clock of 1050Mhz varies depending on power load to run within the limit I have set to keep it stable. The card is designed to run upto 80'c before a 30% fan is set. It has a max ASIC temp of 95'c which is average, and a maximum temperature set to 200'c.

It runs between 75-85'c on full load, less with AMD's frame capping. You can use MSI Afterburner to downclock it if it's hitting throttle on some of the new DX12 games.

I would like feedback and preferably have people test this for me, run up your 3DMarks or Heaven Benchmarks and post your results please along with temperatures.

I have spent many months on this BIOS testing it across media watching, game playing and benchmarking. Let me know your thoughts. You can track me down on Steam or through here.....

I have a custom bios string on my bios's so people know they are mine......

My BIOS's will always be marked BDCool, GrenMix, JB. Flash in DOS, quicker then Windows crap.

PLEASE NOTE: Do not use this BIOS if you do not have your card in suitable order with the appropriate stock cooler or an aftermarket cooler with the RAM heat sinks "stuck down" not some missing or it will kill the ram. I take no responsibility for those who do not take care of their cards. Only flash this if your card as a dual bios switchable option in case it doesn't work 'for you'.

If your not 'Benchmarking' I recommend most people use the AMD Frame Capping and set it to 60FPS to keep their cards cooler when that extra power isn't required. Works a treat on our cards.

Original:

BDCool290-390X1050-1350-Mar16.zip 100k .zip file


Updated Safer Version: (if not stable)

BDCool290-390X1050-1350-Mar16-Safe.zip 99k .zip file


Updated: Safest Version....

BDCool290-390X1040-1250-Mar16-Safest.zip 99k .zip file


Let me know which one works for you, or doesn't what brand, what memory type and where it was unstable etc...


----------



## Samuris

Hi guys, thanks gupsterg your moddedstilt bios work for me since you edit him for me thanks, i have actually somes strange problem with the 1.8 mod, with +200mv i have 1.230 Volt on my card, this is strange and i don't want to have to add 200mv off set for be stable ... pretty dangerous on aircooling, i take somes pictures here click on (+original) for read correctly, and i have a question if i crossfire a r9 390 with my r9 290, can i use the 8gb of vram of the r9 390 if she is the primary card ? thx




3dmarkfirestrike.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## spyshagg

vdroop?

with my dpm7 @ 1.318v, putting the card under load with OCCT the voltage drops to 1.118v minimum. Making the math, it is a 200mv drop caused by vdroop.


----------



## Samuris

No solution for this ?


----------



## spyshagg

I believe there are LN2 bios versions which don't vdroop.

You shouldn't worry about vdroop unless you are going for crazy benchmarks scores with high end cooling. You should worry about your temperatures first, because If your card can barely handle 200mv with vdroop, without vdroop it would heat up A LOT more.


----------



## Samuris

The gpu never exceed 65° but the first vrm up to 76°, but i think my perf are insane, 15.6k on graphic score on 3dmark firestrike, i will probably buy a watercooling if i make a crossfire ... cause too high temp with a single card


----------



## spyshagg

nice score







can you share the link from your firestrike?

If you think your card is still safe with >200mv (65º/76º is fine) then keep adding voltage. Don't worry about vdroop.

Personally, I would be uncomfortable to game 24/7 @ 200mv with the VRM @ 76ºc. To hot for me because i want my 290x to last me another year or two


----------



## Vellinious

I dialed this up yesterday on the stock bios, GPU is under water, of course. I'm working with Mus to get a volt mod to push the core up higher. Thus far, the things I've tried have only yielded very small gains in stable core clock and black screens.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7922980


----------



## Samuris

Well i had 15k6 cause my tesselation was configured on amd drivers, i alt f4 the demo http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11277917
nice velllinious ! pretty op score and clock :O , need your bios without vdroop !


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I dialed this up yesterday on the stock bios, GPU is under water, of course. I'm working with Mus to get a volt mod to push the core up higher. Thus far, the things I've tried have only yielded very small gains in stable core clock and black screens.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7922980


Nuts

why no 390mod love?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> Well i had 15k6 cause my tesselation was configured on amd drivers, i alt f4 the demo http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11277917
> nice velllinious ! pretty op score and clock :O , need your bios without vdroop !


uhm, I can match your score with only 1180/1600mhz. Do you have the straps modded?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Nuts
> 
> why no 390mod love?


The 390 memory timings didn't work so well with higher memory clocks. It made 1750+ unstable. All in, it was a wash. It didn't add anything.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, thanks gupsterg your moddedstilt bios work for me since you edit him for me thanks, i have actually somes strange problem with the 1.8 mod, with +200mv i have 1.230 Volt on my card, this is strange and i don't want to have to add 200mv off set for be stable ... pretty dangerous on aircooling, i take somes pictures here click on (+original) for read correctly, and i have a question if i crossfire a r9 390 with my r9 290, can i use the 8gb of vram of the r9 390 if she is the primary card ? thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3dmarkfirestrike.zip 57k .zip file
> [/
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> What resolution and settings are you using for the game?


----------



## Samuris

Hi, 3200x1800 at very high settings with shadow on low and fxaa, and no without vdroop i had more low temp cause i just had to put +75mv for be stable.


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> What I would like to do is try to change the frequency value in VoltageTableInfo and verify the result with an oscilloscope.


Any news?


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The 390 memory timings didn't work so well with higher memory clocks. It made 1750+ unstable. All in, it was a wash. It didn't add anything.


I meant using a full 390x modded bios


----------



## Vellinious

Hmm...not sure why that'd help


----------



## spyshagg

A full 390 bios has more performance than a 290 bios with 390 mem timings









You should flash one on your second rom and create a performance baseline at a fixed speed. You should see ~600 points boost. The real question is if your card is good enough to sustain the stock bios overclock speeds with the 390 bios.


----------



## fyzzz

The 390 bios for me performs about -200 points more than a 290 bios (290 bios with 390mc,same timings and clock speed)


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> A full 390 bios has more performance than a 290 bios with 390 mem timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should flash one on your second rom and create a performance baseline at a fixed speed. You should see ~600 points boost. The real question is if your card is good enough to sustain the stock bios overclock speeds with the 390 bios.


I flashed to a bios with the 390X memory timings and it didn't gain me anything. I break 16k firestrike graphics score already lol


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> What I would like to do is try to change the frequency value in VoltageTableInfo and verify the result with an oscilloscope.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Any news?


DDSZ, as we write byte in VoltageObjectInfo, so:-

490kHz = 60h to DEC is 96

290kHz = A0h to DEC is -96

correct or not?


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> DDSZ, as we write byte in VoltageObjectInfo, so:-
> 
> 490kHz = 60h to DEC is 96
> 
> 290kHz = A0h to DEC is -96
> 
> correct or not?


May be correct. But I have no idea TBH


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> What I would like to do is try to change the frequency value in VoltageTableInfo and verify the result with an oscilloscope.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Any news?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DDSZ, as we write byte in VoltageObjectInfo, so:-
> 
> 490kHz = 60h to DEC is 96
> 
> 290kHz = A0h to DEC is -96
> 
> correct or not?
Click to expand...

If it is ones' complement, then it should be *-95*.


----------



## gupsterg

It's gotta be two's complement IMO







.

You may recall we encountered register 26 as FF and the Stilt stated it's - 6.25mV for VDDC & VDDCI. When I asked how? he stated two's complement. So then I ref'd 2 videos on YT, now what this guy states at this point seals it's gotta be two's complement.



Your thoughts guys







.


----------



## gungstar

del


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Any news?


Hi everyone!
I'm back with the VRM frequency results.
In fact I've prepared several BIOSes with differential values quite long ago, but didn't have time for testing. And now the time came...









So,
40h = 710.5 kHz
50h = 581.3 kHz
60h = 479.7 kHz
70h = 417.0 kHz
80h = 361.9 kHz
90h = 325.0 kHz
A0h = 290.6 kHz
B0h = 266.4 kHz
C0h = 242.7 kHz

I didn't have the target to touch the limits (200kHz and 1MHz) because I don't know the VRM reaction to the incorrect frequency setting. But it seems to me I've opened enough frequency range for further experiments.


----------



## gupsterg

Many thanks for this







, +rep







.

Now "graphing range" should become more accurate as we have 9 values







.

ASAP will add a headng in OP to allow others to test fSW mod







.


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Many thanks for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Now "graphing range" should become more accurate as we have 9 values
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's possible to measure the frequency with even 1h increment, but I don't think it will help greatly, while it's time consuming.
I'll think about adding some intermediate values to the upper range, from 400 to 800kHz.

Did you sell you magic 290X? As I understand, you have moved to Fury cards, right?


----------



## gupsterg

Any more test results be greatly appreciated







, datasheet for IR3567B state:-

"Switching frequency from 200kHz to 2MHz per phase"

I sold the Vapor-X 290X about a week ago, that would have been complicated for fSW mod (especially as I'm a n00b about VRM, etc). It has 10 phases on rear (using doublers) plus 2 phases up front, I still have a Tri-X 290 (ref PCB)







.

The Fury and Fury Xs I have are ref PCB (6+1+1 AFAIK), they use same IR3567B, in i2cdumps register 22 & 23 is 60h; so your info is valid for them as well







. I did set A0h yesterday on Fury and it's been running [email protected] for just over 20hrs. Later tonight will do compare of stock fSW vs lowered fSW on temps, etc , then will do mod on Fury X as well







.


----------



## OneB1t

yep this will probably be same also for 290X


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I sold the Vapor-X 290X about a week ago, that would have been complicated for fSW mod (especially as I'm a n00b about VRM, etc). It has 10 phases on rear (using doublers) plus 2 phases up front, I still have a Tri-X 290 (ref PCB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The Fury and Fury Xs I have are ref PCB (6+1+1 AFAIK), they use same IR3567B, in i2cdumps register 22 & 23 is 60h; so your info is valid for them as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I did set A0h yesterday on Fury and it's been running [email protected] for just over 20hrs. Later tonight will do compare of stock fSW vs lowered fSW on temps, etc , then will do mod on Fury X as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's good to hear the Fsw mod will be helpful on newer cards.

I'm thinking about another crazy idea...








I'm planning to buy 4Gbit Elpida chips and replace my original 2Gbit Hynix memory, to get a unique 8GB 290X with reference PCB and fan








Unfortunately there's no support for ECC monitoring from the GPU-Z yet, and I'm afraid it will be hard to test the board properly after memory and timing exchange.


----------



## gupsterg

@OneB1t

Agree







.

@MihaStar

Hmmm, I don't think it would be an issue if you can't get ECC monitoring.

For example Grenada is Hawaii, the ROM take care of setting up support for 8GB. Say you get Elpida BABG you use a Grenada VRAM_Info (in your ROM, like I was (AJR with AFR mod)) you gain 390/X MC timings plus error free stock RAM timings. There is nothing stopping you using say Hynix AJR either TBH IMO. What the Stilt said in the context of RAM IC on Tahiti (do not know how relevant it is for newer cards):-



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> There are three different types of GDDR5 models used on Radeon 7900 and 280X series cards.
> Two of the modules are made by SK Hynix (AFR and MFR) and the third one is produced by Elpida.
> 
> The ODMs are free to choose between the three products so the used memory type might vary even between the different batches.
> 
> The AFR version made by SK Hynix is the only one with properly calibrated memory block (provided by AMD).
> In case the card is equipped with AFR modules there are no significant performance limitations.
> 
> However in case of MFR version the performance is absolute rubbish.
> This is simply because of a poorly calibrated VBIOS memory block which has been provided to all ODMs by AMD.
> The bottle neck is caused by excess latency and the performance impact can be up to 200kHash/s.
> 
> The Elpida modules are in the middle of the two Hynix modules.
> There is a slight performance limitation however it is not nearly as severe as on Hynix MFR modules.






This calibration difference could mean why Elpida still perform not as well as Hynix on Hawaii (but don't know).


----------



## fyzzz

I recently did the fsw mod on my daily bios (modded 390 bios, 1287 set in bios and +25mv in software). No issues so far, the max temperatures after a couple of valley loops is, Core: 41, vrm 1: 42 and vrm 2: 40. 20c ambient.


----------



## gupsterg

Did you lose OC headroom with lowered fSW? I've not had time to test max OC on the Tri-X 290, still using 1140/1495 @ 1.256V DPM 7 with stock fSW or 290kHz.

If you have time be interesting to see if upped fSW improve OC headroom / stability, as I understand with upped fSW voltage ripple is decreased but temps of mosfets increase but as your under water probably a non issue, also switching losses increase = lower A capacity (AFAIK).


----------



## fyzzz

Don't think i lost any oc headroom by lowering it, haven't tried overclocking so much, but my 1200mhz clock ran just fine. Sure, i can try a higher fSW value and see if anything happens.


----------



## TripleR234

Hello again, Hawaii gurus, I've been having an issue with my BIOS overclocked 290X that I wanted to get some input on.

My 290X is an XFX Reference card. BIOS edit sets 1100/1500 clocks at 1.300V. ASIC Qual is 76%, default voltage is 1.250V.

So I recently purchased the ASUS MG279Q monitor. For those who aren't aware, it's a 2560x1440, 144hz, IPS-Panel with AMD Freesync. When running in 60hz or Freesync mode, everything is fine. But in 144hz mode, while overclocked, I get what appears to be DisplayPort failures. They are random, complete signal drops that happen for about 1-3 seconds. I've posted a video below so you can see it in action.

Now, this problem only occurs when I set voltage above 1.275V. I've tried variations in core/mem clock, different TDC/TDP settings, but none of those have an effect on it. No matter what, if I set voltage above 1.275V this problem will happen.

The most obvious solution to this problem would be to set an OC that's stable at 1.275V or below and not worry about it, but I'm a bit miffed that I can't run my preferred OC because of this issue.

Does anyone have an idea of what could be the root cause of this problem? If there's any way I could fix it so that I can resume using my regular overclock, that would be ideal.

Sorry for the crap video, but it should suffice to show you what I'm on about.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> I'm back with the VRM frequency results.
> In fact I've prepared several BIOSes with differential values quite long ago, but didn't have time for testing. And now the time came...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So,
> 40h = 710.5 kHz
> 50h = 581.3 kHz
> 60h = 479.7 kHz
> 70h = 417.0 kHz
> 80h = 361.9 kHz
> 90h = 325.0 kHz
> A0h = 290.6 kHz
> B0h = 266.4 kHz
> C0h = 242.7 kHz
> 
> I didn't have the target to touch the limits (200kHz and 1MHz) because I don't know the VRM reaction to the incorrect frequency setting. But it seems to me I've opened enough frequency range for further experiments.


Interested fool right here. Hit me the details and I am eager to give this a try.


----------



## OneB1t

if this will work i can add it into hawaiireader later


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @OneB1t
> 
> Agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @MihaStar
> 
> Hmmm, I don't think it would be an issue if you can't get ECC monitoring.
> 
> For example Grenada is Hawaii, the ROM take care of setting up support for 8GB. Say you get Elpida BABG you use a Grenada VRAM_Info (in your ROM, like I was (AJR with AFR mod)) you gain 390/X MC timings plus error free stock RAM timings. There is nothing stopping you using say Hynix AJR either TBH IMO. What the Stilt said in the context of RAM IC on Tahiti (do not know how relevant it is for newer cards):-
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> There are three different types of GDDR5 models used on Radeon 7900 and 280X series cards.
> Two of the modules are made by SK Hynix (AFR and MFR) and the third one is produced by Elpida.
> 
> The ODMs are free to choose between the three products so the used memory type might vary even between the different batches.
> 
> The AFR version made by SK Hynix is the only one with properly calibrated memory block (provided by AMD).
> In case the card is equipped with AFR modules there are no significant performance limitations.
> 
> However in case of MFR version the performance is absolute rubbish.
> This is simply because of a poorly calibrated VBIOS memory block which has been provided to all ODMs by AMD.
> The bottle neck is caused by excess latency and the performance impact can be up to 200kHash/s.
> 
> The Elpida modules are in the middle of the two Hynix modules.
> There is a slight performance limitation however it is not nearly as severe as on Hynix MFR modules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This calibration difference could mean why Elpida still perform not as well as Hynix on Hawaii (but don't know).
Click to expand...

The plus side is The Stilt single out MFR as having the worst calibration. So Elpida is doing well than MFR at least. However this probably not applicable on Hawaii. Clock for clock, there's no difference in performance (FPS wise) between my Elpida card & Hynix AFR card.

BTW, I want to try higher fsw frequency. Is it good idea to try 2MHz right away? If this is similar to CPU overclocking, it shouldn't cause any harm. The worst it can do is stability issue.


----------



## okrasit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TripleR234*
> 
> Hello again, Hawaii gurus, I've been having an issue with my BIOS overclocked 290X that I wanted to get some input on.
> 
> My 290X is an XFX Reference card. BIOS edit sets 1100/1500 clocks at 1.300V. ASIC Qual is 76%, default voltage is 1.250V.
> 
> So I recently purchased the ASUS MG279Q monitor. For those who aren't aware, it's a 2560x1440, 144hz, IPS-Panel with AMD Freesync. When running in 60hz or Freesync mode, everything is fine. But in 144hz mode, while overclocked, I get what appears to be DisplayPort failures. They are random, complete signal drops that happen for about 1-3 seconds. I've posted a video below so you can see it in action.
> 
> Now, this problem only occurs when I set voltage above 1.275V. I've tried variations in core/mem clock, different TDC/TDP settings, but none of those have an effect on it. No matter what, if I set voltage above 1.275V this problem will happen.
> 
> The most obvious solution to this problem would be to set an OC that's stable at 1.275V or below and not worry about it, but I'm a bit miffed that I can't run my preferred OC because of this issue.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea of what could be the root cause of this problem? If there's any way I could fix it so that I can resume using my regular overclock, that would be ideal.


The 0.95V rail mod fixes that.


----------



## fat4l

So what gains can we expect from increasing the VRMs frequency?

Heat is not an issue so I don't see the point of lowering mine if it brings instability..


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> if this will work i can add it into hawaiireader later


Don't know if you can







.

No ROMs other than The Stilt MLU have a VoltageObjectInfo with appropriate registers







. So if a user whats editable fSW in another ROM they need to modify VoltageObjectInfo, which entails adding 8 bytes to get registers 22 & 23 plus data values for fSW in there. Then pointer to i2c programming of IR3567B by table needs updating in VoltageObjectInfo and also table length. Due to the extra 8 bytes added then UEFI module in ROM needs realigning to correct offset. Finally the directory of data and command tables would need changing.

If anyone of you guys know a shorter simpler route all ears before I add mod into OP







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> BTW, I want to try higher fsw frequency. Is it good idea to try 2MHz right away? If this is similar to CPU overclocking, it shouldn't cause any harm. The worst it can do is stability issue.


Sorry no info to share if safe or not







, on the Asus Matrix 290X with much improved VRM 750kHz is max GPU Tweak allow without LN2 pad soldered AFAIK and then with LN2 pad soldered is 1000kHz (1MHz) (post 3 image 3).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Interested fool right here. Hit me the details and I am eager to give this a try.


Post 1951 had a mini guide







.


----------



## gungstar

is it possible to use i2c register write for fSW, like LLC on/off, with Afterburner?


----------



## fyzzz

Currently testing 710.5 kHz, hard to tell if it has made any difference, maybe a little.


----------



## gupsterg

@gungstar

I would believe so.

The Matrix 290X does it via SW "on the fly" but it does have other controllers besides IR3567B (AFAIK).

MihaStar observations from his first test data of stock ROM vs MLU on his card :-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> I'm back as I promised with good news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.* I finally found the source of advanced power efficiency demonstrated by Stilt's MLU and mining BIOSes. Yes, it's the *lowered frequency*! The Stilt refused to disclose the details when I asked him, but I knew there's no other way...
> 
> So, how it works (my card is MBA reference):
> -when the card power's up, the VRM controller reads the frequency value from the MTP, and it's initial frequency is set to *500kHz*.
> -then, in a couple of seconds the value changes - it seems the Video BIOS finishes loading and executing and it overrides the 500kHz value with *480kHz* (any any stock BIOS) or *290kHz* (mining/MLU).
> -after that, the frequency *can't be changed any further*, it only slightly deviates under load (it seems to me because of the input +12V rail voltage drop under load, my PSU in the lab is weak, and I couldn't test with a tough one).


@fyzzz

I reckon the benefit of fSW gonna be a per GPU scenario, some benefit with increase others not.
Quote:


> We initially began by increasing the GPU Voltage slider to 1410mV, but later reduced it to 1387mV which was the most required for stability. Increasing the voltage immediately brought the temperature up to 94c. We managed to increase the GPU clock up to 1160MHz stable. We also increased the VDDCI voltage by 50mV, and the VRM clock from 750KHz to 787KHz. This allowed extra stability, pushing the GPU to its highest stable operating speed of 1167MHz.



HardOCP review of Matrix 290X

So basically 7MHz extra with 787kHz but thing to note is by default the card runs 750kHz (top of page) vs other cards 480kHz.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> if this will work i can add it into hawaiireader later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> No ROMs other than The Stilt MLU have a VoltageObjectInfo with appropriate registers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So if a user whats editable fSW in another ROM they need to modify VoltageObjectInfo, which entails adding 8 bytes to get registers 22 & 23 plus data values for fSW in there. Then pointer to i2c programming of IR3567B by table needs updating in VoltageObjectInfo and also table length. Due to the extra 8 bytes added then UEFI module in ROM needs realigning to correct offset. Finally the directory of data and command tables would need changing.
> 
> If anyone of you guys know a shorter simpler route all ears before I add mod into OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

It can be done. It depends on the OneB1t willingness to implement it in HR.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> BTW, I want to try higher fsw frequency. Is it good idea to try 2MHz right away? If this is similar to CPU overclocking, it shouldn't cause any harm. The worst it can do is stability issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry no info to share if safe or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , on the Asus Matrix 290X with much improved VRM 750kHz is max GPU Tweak allow without LN2 pad soldered AFAIK and then with LN2 pad soldered is 1000kHz (1MHz) (post 3 image 3).
Click to expand...

Then I would try 750kHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Currently testing 710.5 kHz, hard to tell if it has made any difference, maybe a little.


Yeah, I figured this is likely the case. If you have a target overclock that only intermittently crash, it would be perfect for testing.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It can be done. It depends on the OneB1t willingness to implement it in HR.












Be interesting to get ripple data from say lowered fSW, I'm leaning towards lowered fSW for my 24/7 OCs due to say temps, etc.

Hoping buidzoid or rubenlol2 in the Fiji thread provide some and if your willing Mihastar







(you have already given us much great data







).


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The Matrix 290X does it via SW "on the fly" but it does have other controllers besides IR3567B (AFAIK).


I've already mentioned that fact and I want to repeat it again - *the IR3567 controller loads it's frequency once during VBIOS execution*, and currently I don't know the way to override it's freq without power-off/power-on cycle.

As I see, the most interest is in increased Fsw, so I'll perform additional measurements with higher values in hex.


----------



## gupsterg

Via MSI AB we can set LLC on/off , VDDC offset , VDDCI offset "on the fly"







.

You can also send multiple commands in one go







, see post 165 & 166 here.

SO in 1 GPU system:-

MSIAfterburner.exe /wi6,30,22,A0 /wi6,30,23,A0

Should set registers 22 & 23 as 290kHz, theoretically







.

Post 159 of Guru3D thread also shows other i2c commands as well.


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Via MSI AB we can set LLC on/off , VDDC offset , VDDCI offset "on the fly"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You can also send multiple commands in one go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , see post 165 & 166 here.
> 
> SO in 1 GPU system:-
> 
> MSIAfterburner.exe /wi6,30,22,A0 /wi6,30,23,A0
> 
> Should set registers 22 & 23 as 290kHz, theoretically
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Post 159 of Guru3D thread also shows other i2c commands as well.


Theoretically, yes










But in fact, if you reflash the BIOS and don't turn off the card, you will not get new frequency. I got a brain damage when compared MLU and Stock for the first time









Anyway, I'll perform double check again and report back.


----------



## kizwan

Yes, if flashing, you'll need to reboot for the new VBIOS to be able to re-program reg 22 & 23. Please test that MSI AB command. I can test but I don't know how to verify.


----------



## gupsterg

@MihaStar

Please do check if MSI AB command work as you have the instruments to verify







, I and others would appreciate it







.

As we discussed previously VDDC offset change in ROM requires reinitialization, as the ROM is ref'd at the point; so same with fSW. Then driver ref ROM at OS load, after that ROM is pretty much disregarded. In Fiji as we only have windows command line or GUI flash we switch ROM positions in OS, again pointing to it's not ref'd in OS after loading.

When we send VDDC / VDDCI / LLC command via MSI AB it's through the command bus so VRM chip responds there and then, same way it has to for other "aspects".

So I believe the theory is sound for fSW "on the fly"







.


----------



## mus1mus

What's the stock VRM frequency again?







haven't had a chance to dig deep. Getting lesser time for the fun lately.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's the stock VRM frequency again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haven't had a chance to dig deep. Getting lesser time for the fun lately.


60h = 479.7 kHz


----------



## gungstar

register 22 controls loop1, register 23 controls loop2? in MLU bioses both loops set to 290kHz?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> register 22 controls loop1, register 23 controls loop2? in MLU bioses both loops set to 290kHz?


Yes, A0h = 290.6 kHz.


----------



## fat4l

Could u guys check if "super" Asus Ares 3 is having anything special goign on @vrm freq ?
Stock= 480kHz
Matrix=750kHz
Lightning=???
Ares 3=???

Heres one of my bioses :

Mod11-usedone.zip 199k .zip file


Cheerz


----------



## gupsterg

Your ROM does not setup registers 22 & 23







.

So post i2cdump for your card







, as this will show MTP configuration.


----------



## gungstar

What freq is for 9F? Found in bioses of ASUS STRIX R9 390OC & ASUS STRIX R9 390XOC.

Code:



Code:


22 00 9F 00 23 00 9F 00


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Your ROM does not setup registers 22 & 23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So post i2cdump for your card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as this will show MTP configuration.


Here mate:

atismbusdump.txt 28k .txt file


Mod11-usedone.zip 199k .zip file


----------



## gungstar

*fat4l*, In your dump Stock= 480kHz


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> *fat4l*, In your dump Stock= 480kHz


so if I increase it to 750 lets say, will it help with something ?


----------



## MihaStar

Hi guys!
I have really good news about Fsw. Let me get home and I'll back with them...


----------



## gupsterg

Super







, +rep







.


----------



## gungstar

*fat4l*, it is possible,but does not guarantee, to get higher clocks.


----------



## granadier12

hi guys, i want to know something.. can i flash an unlocked/mod bios on my r9 390 gigabyte? cuinfo tells me that :
DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8800005 / 00000000 [...x.......]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

i just want a stable OC, right now i just have 1082 core clock and 1630 mem clock. further than that and it crash


----------



## gungstar

fSW mod via bios works for 290dc2oc(my card gives errors in occt with 9F in both 22&23 registers, with stock 60 in 22 and 89 in 23 no errors. with 60&50 in both 22&23 registers no errors too. and with 50 got slightly higher oc on gpu). on the fly fSW mod via AB does not work - registers are written successfully, but fSW probably not applied because i don't see any changes with occt.


----------



## MihaStar

Well, I'm back









I confirm the fact that VRM Fsw can be set "on the fly" via MSI AB console command like *MSIAfterburner.exe /wi6,30,22,xx* where xx - the value in hex that corresponds to some real operating frequency.

After proving that fact, I realized that I need much less time to build a proper table of hex values and the respective frequencies.
But there's an interesting moment in IR3567 behavior - the IR3567 provides constant output frequency for an input range of 4 sequential hex values. For example, you set 30h, 31h, 32h, 33h, and the frequency stays the same, but with 34h input it steps to another value, and remains there with 35h, 36h, 37h, until 38h comes with a new step and so forth...

So, here's the final table:


Spoiler: VRM frequency table







*Be careful with very low hex values, especially undocumented here, the frequency increases very fast*.
I don't see much sense in the 1MHz+ values, the inductor core losses will increase 10x times, so overheating will definitely occur to the power stage components and mosfet drivers (small ICs marked with 8510).


----------



## gupsterg

Superb job







, I can only give 1x +rep for your post *but* I feel you deserve infinity x + rep for your time







.


----------



## gungstar

*MihaStar,* you test only register 22 ?


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> *MihaStar,* you test only register 22 ?


Yes, because: a) 23 register should behave the same, b) it's just VDDCI voltage rail, and it's not so important like VDDC rail, and c) it takes time.
I don't see any sense to build the same table for 23 register, it's nearly identical to 22.
I'll check and compare several values, and in case of significant differences I'll report about it tomorrow.


----------



## gupsterg

Be interesting to know *but* I would assume the Stilt / stock ROM would not use identical fSW data value if it needed variation due to how many phases per loop. Only MTP/i2cdump I'm seeing variation between loops is where doublers, etc are going on, so members with custom PCB/VRM are the ones which may not use this info as is(AFAIK) *but* like I said before I'm a n00b about VRM







.


----------



## gungstar

*MihaStar,* is it works in both ways - when you set higher and lower than actual freq?
can you test on the fly method with asus dc2 card?


----------



## fat4l

Would like to see some results







...in terms of extra OC gained by this


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> *MihaStar,* is it works in both ways - when you set higher and lower than actual freq?
> can you test on the fly method with asus dc2 card?


It works in any way, either up or down, without any restrictions.
So, you can theoretically set the VRM to 200kHz in first step and to 1MHz at the next step, but be careful with such large steps - the VRM controller might need some time for transition between the states and the card may loose stability under load during that transients.
All my measurements have been done in the idle state, on the desktop with just a terminal window.

Regarding DC2 - I could do that, but I don't have such a card nearby. My 290X is a reference one.


----------



## Vellinious

I've tried keeping up in this thread, but....with as much as I travel for work I can't. So, I apologize, but I'm going to ask a few questions.

I have an 8GB 290X...I've tried 390X timings on the memory and it didn't do much. It helped the memory run at 1650 as fast as it had when I had it at 1750, but 1750 is no longer stable no matter what I do, so I just went back to the regular memory timings. Mus helped me out with a mod for a little extra voltage, but that's yielded pretty limited returns.

The questions:

Is there a way to control the LLC and get rid of, at least some of the vdroop? (I've tried PT1 and PT2 bios, and they won't boot)
Are there other bios mods that help with overall performance, other than voltage and memory timings?


----------



## fyzzz

LLC is either on or off, I can't really recommend turning LLC on, vrm runs way hotter. My vrm 1 got to 52c during vantage with very low ambient and 1.45v. With vdroop on and around 1.4v+, it only reached about 32c. You could copy your voltage table, timings etc, into a 390x bios, because a 390x bios usually outperforms a 290x bios even with same timings and such, nobody really knows why.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> LLC is either on or off, I can't really recommend turning LLC on, vrm runs way hotter. My vrm 1 got to 52c during vantage with very low ambient and 1.45v. With vdroop on and around 1.4v+, it only reached about 32c. You could copy your voltage table, timings etc, into a 390x bios, because a 390x bios usually outperforms a 290x bios even with same timings and such, nobody really knows why.


Hmm...ok. The problem I'm having the most then, is the fact that I just can't raise voltage enough to account for vdroop without the seeing the black screens. I've tried the things in the OP, except the hardware mod, to get around them, but....at 1.446v they start up, no matter what I do.


----------



## gungstar

registers 22&23 resets to values that set up by bios after standby


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Jesus, you guys are tweaking VRM frequencies now? Can this change things like vdroop characteristics or something?

Sorry if I missed the point along the way. The BIOS modding has seemed to of gotten really hardcore for the 290's ever since 390 came along (starting with the memory straps, and now this







)


----------



## jdorje

They're just trying to scare people away.


----------



## jdorje

Hawaii has 8 power states, DPM0-7. If I add on +100 mV in afterburner, is this only applied in the highest/dpm7 power state? Or to all of them? Is there any software that's different in that?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> If I add on +100 mV in afterburner, is this only applied in the highest/dpm7 power state?


Nope.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Or to all of them?


Yep.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Is there any software that's different in that?


Nope.


----------



## jdorje

That sounds suboptimal. Seems like my method of editing the bios to change the voltage is better than using afterburner!

(Yes I know it's not "my" method, it all comes from the gurus on this thread.)


----------



## mus1mus

Okay, so can someone check and mod my bios for some higher VRM Frequency ?

ATI2.zip 43k .zip file


I need to shoot something boarderline. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11102633


----------



## OneB1t

all of them
you can adjust each of them with hawaii bios reader


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Okay, so can someone check and mod my bios for some higher VRM Frequency ?
> 
> ATI2.zip 43k .zip file
> 
> 
> I need to shoot something boarderline. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11102633


Dear god man, mid 1400's on core??? What are you cooling that thing with? 300mv+?? lol


----------



## spyshagg

eh, you haven't seen his 1500+ benches yet


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> eh, you haven't seen his 1500+ benches yet


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Okay, so can someone check and mod my bios for some higher VRM Frequency ?
> 
> ATI2.zip 43k .zip file
> 
> 
> I need to shoot something boarderline. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11102633


What fSW you want? mate







.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Dear god man, mid 1400's on core??? What are you cooling that thing with? 300mv+?? lol


Ambient is around 25C atm. This is the first time both cards run at 14XX
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> eh, you haven't seen his 1500+ benches yet










hussshhh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What fSW you want? mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


yay. slightly above stock maybe so we can gauge the effect? +200KHz maybe?


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, I will add mini guide to ROM pack so you can then edit the new bios with values using MihaStar's fSW table







.


----------



## kizwan

Anyone figure out yet how to enable Power Efficiency toggle in Radeon Settings for us that have 290 but use 390 ROM?


----------



## gupsterg

@kizwan

As the driver reads "fused" ID of ASIC I don't think it will work, well that's my theory







.

@mus1mus

Here you go chap







.

ATI2_with_fSW_mod.zip 535k .zip file


I'd delete OC apps without keeping settings prior to flash, after flash switch PC off and on to reinitialise IR3567B, then reinstall OC apps, etc .


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kizwan
> 
> As the driver reads "fused" ID of ASIC I don't think it will work, well that's my theory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> Here you go chap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> ATI2_with_fSW_mod.zip 535k .zip file
> 
> 
> I'd delete OC apps without keeping settings prior to flash, after flash switch PC off and on to reinitialise IR3567B, then reinstall OC apps, etc .


Looks to be giving a bit more stability.


----------



## gupsterg

Great







, enjoy







.


----------



## fat4l

What freq are u using ?
700?
is it safe to use what Matrix is using ?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> what Matrix is using ?


Stock 290X Matrix 750kHz







.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am.







thanks. And yep. That bios you edited is running off with stock timings and Voltages. Just Power and Voltage limits removed.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11103009


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks. And yep. That bios you edited is running off with stock timings and Voltages. Just Power and Voltage limits removed.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11103009


Seeing any performance boost, Mus?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Seeing any performance boost, Mus?


Naah. It's not boost. But when riding the edge, it seems to help. You know when scores decrease with artifacts and power delivery, I guess yours can be a good specimen to test.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks. And yep. That bios you edited is running off with stock timings and Voltages. Just Power and Voltage limits removed.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11103009


OMG!







, So







man!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Naah. It's not boost. But when riding the edge, it seems to help. You know when scores decrease with artifacts and power delivery, I guess yours can be a good specimen to test.


lol, hook me up!


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Naah. It's not boost. But when riding the edge, it seems to help. You know when scores decrease with artifacts and power delivery, I guess yours can be a good specimen to test.


What vrm freq are u using ?
I will maybe try something else than 480kHz but not sure if going to 750kHz(Matrix range) is safe ?


----------



## EMYHC

Is not possible integrate vrm switching freq. in Hawaii Reader?








Another question,increasing VRM switching frequency increase heat on VRM?


----------



## gungstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> increasing VRM switching frequency increase heat on VRM?


yes


----------



## trait0r

Hi Guys,

Any risk to run a BIOS with GPU Freq table as :

0 0xA47F 300 Mhz 24-bit 0xA482 993
1 0xA484 516 Mhz 24-bit 0xA487 1325
2 0xA489 727 Mhz 24-bit 0xA48C 1325
3 0xA48E 840 Mhz 24-bit 0xA491 1325
4 0xA493 890 Mhz 24-bit 0xA496 1325
5 0xA498 936 Mhz 24-bit 0xA49B 1325
6 0xA49D 977 Mhz 24-bit 0xA4A0 1325
7 0xA4A2 1100Mhz24-bit 0xA4A5 1325

... and MEM Freq table as :

0 0xA4AE 150 Mhz 24-bit 0xA4B1 993
1 0xA4B3 1450 Mhz 24-bit 0xA4B6 1325
2 0xA4B8 1450 Mhz 24-bit 0xA4BB 1325
3 0xA4BD 1450 Mhz 24-bit 0xA4C0 1325
4 0xA4C2 1450 Mhz 24-bit 0xA4C5 1325
5 0xA4C7 1450 Mhz 24-bit 0xA4CA 1325
6 0xA4CC 1450 Mhz 24-bit 0xA4CF 1325
7 0xA4D1 1450 Mhz 24-bit 0xA4D4 1325

???


----------



## OneB1t

nope and also its useless to do this


----------



## trait0r

Actually there is a reason : I'm desesperatly trying to find a solution for this stupid Crimson drivers to randomly manage to screw up voltages after a cold start, inducing a black screen.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trait0r*
> 
> Actually there is a reason : I'm desesperatly trying to find a solution for this stupid Crimson drivers to randomly manage to screw up voltages after a cold start, inducing a black screen.


Don't use Crimson on semi stable clocks.


----------



## BDCool1983

Hi Guys,

I've decided I'm done fiddling with my R9 290 to get it to a R9 390x level now. I've done my last and final bios based on an original I have used for the past 6 months or so.

Core Clock: 1040Mhz
Memory Clock: 1250Mhz
Memory Timings: Stilts Timings (I'm pretty sure from like 6 months ago) - dont really follow.
TDP: 210-215 Watts
AMPS: Stock.
AUX: Stock.

Heaven Default Benchmark: (Depends On Card) 2800-2900 range.
FireStrike Ultra: 2800+

Temperatures: 70-80'c Operating Temperature Under Load.
WaterCooled Idle: 30'c
VRM Under Load: Approx 95-100'c (but it slowly builds to that, a stable climb in temperature)

Fault: Still shows as having Hynix ram in GPU-Z despite having elpida based ram tag.
Fault: Not recongised as a true 390x card in windows as nothing has been discussed in the forum yet.

Please feel free to test it, let me know what you think...... you can contact me via the forums messaging option.

Cheers
Jamie aka BigDaddyCool (BDCool)

PS:

Maximum Settings For 290's.

CoreClock: 1050-1055 Safe.
MemClock: 1350 with voltage mods.
Watts: Approx 220W
AMPS: 208Amp

R9 390X BIOS Conversion. Clock speeds are 1040\/1250. The card is set to operate around 70-80'c. I have factored in the higher 390 series VRM temperatures vs card stability. There is more to be had but this bios is stable and dynamic in it's performance. It will give what it can where it can within reason. It's my best and my final.","size":99,"type":"zip"}}" huddler_plugin="attachment">
 R9 390X BIOS Conversion. Clock speeds are 1040/1250. The card is set to operate around 70-80'c. I have factored in the higher 390 series VRM temperatures vs card stability. There is more to be had but this bios is stable and dynamic in it's performance. It will give what it can where it can within reason. It's my best and my final.">BDC290-390XBuild4.3Final.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## gungstar

@BDCool1983
base bios is xfx 390x ?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trait0r*
> 
> Actually there is a reason : I'm desesperatly trying to find a solution for this stupid Crimson drivers to randomly manage to screw up voltages after a cold start, inducing a black screen.


I've had no issues with Crimson on Vapor-X 290X and Tri-X 290 OC .

IMO what's happening is when your setting 1450MHz RAM your lower DPMs don't have enough VDDC for GPU to cope with it.

Early on in this thread you will find a post by Berkeley outlining this.

I use DPM 1+2 MEM Freq as 1250MHz and MEM Clock 2 matched to them, this will allow you to have lower or stock VID for DPM 0, 1 & 2. I experienced no black screen then at idle / low loads, you will still get highest DPM RAM when required ie medium to high loads.


----------



## gungstar

vrm temps 1&2 in gpu-z, where are measured? what are they stand for(vddc, vddci)?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> vrm temps 1&2 in gpu-z, where are measured?


VRM 1 = Rear of card

VRM 2 = Front of card

From what I saw on my cards.
Quote:


> what are they stand for(vddc, vddci)?


Yes.


----------



## gungstar

Rear of card - where power connectors, Front of card - where display outs?


----------



## gupsterg

Yep







.


----------



## jdorje

On the 970 you can (and apparently have to) modify your bios to control how much power is drawn through each of the pcie slot, cable 1, and cable 2. Thus if you're drawing 250 from a 6+6 pin you can ensure the slot only draws 75w and the extra comes from the cables.

Is this needed or possible in hawaii? If I'm drawing 325W from my 6+8 pin will it overdraw the pcie slot? Supposedly the 75w there is a hard maximum.

Example: http://cryptomining-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/maxwell-ii-bios-tweaker-tdp.jpg


----------



## gupsterg

*1x special offer*







.

Whomever submits a new entry to 3D Fanboy Competition 2016: nVidia vs AMD (Red Team of course







) I will offer ROM mod service over and above what HawaiiReader does (ie multi state VDDCI / VDDC Limit / LLC / fSW ) aka "The Works"







.

*Only 2 conditions:-*

i) do a entry .

ii) ROM mod done after entry, within my own time constraints (which usually is not long wait







) .


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> On the 970 you can (and apparently have to) modify your bios to control how much power is drawn through each of the pcie slot, cable 1, and cable 2. Thus if you're drawing 250 from a 6+6 pin you can ensure the slot only draws 75w and the extra comes from the cables.
> 
> Is this needed or possible in hawaii? If I'm drawing 325W from my 6+8 pin will it overdraw the pcie slot? Supposedly the 75w there is a hard maximum.
> 
> Example: http://cryptomining-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/maxwell-ii-bios-tweaker-tdp.jpg


75W is not a max value for the PCIe slot. I have tried it long ago. Some boards even have the ability to Overvolt the PCIe Voltage. Thus more power is available.

Has anybody been able to find that value for Hawaii though?


----------



## Vellinious

82 watts is max power draw for the PCIe slot, unless you are able to add voltage to it, as Mus stated above. Though, I've never done that myself.

When modding Maxwell, 82 watts for the PCIe, 150 for each 6 pin, and 175 for each 8 pin.


----------



## fyzzz

Trying to improve my 3dmark 11 score, don't think i will be able to but it's fun to try anyway. Testing a 290 bios with fSW at 710, forced 3d clocks, higher voltage, 390mc timings and it's definitely alot more stable, but i'm having trouble with the memory instead.


----------



## gungstar

sorry for offtopic, but can someone point to 3dmark tweaks


----------



## gupsterg




----------



## BDCool1983

These cards degrade clock speed based on power loss when the VRM1 gets very hot........ do back to back benchmarks and try and control the VRM1 temp and notice the clock speed / frame number differences.

Is there anywhere in the the bios at all that controls or limits the VRM temps? I presume there is because on my stock setup once the card hits 94'c it pulls the power out of the card and the vrms go nuts...........

So I'd like to find that setting so I can readjust it as my bios'es which are overclocked cause the vrm's to heat up if you repeatively loop it in a benchmark which then causes instability.... the only way around this is to lower the clock speed, lower the voltage going into the various clock speeds...... you can lower the tdp,watts,amps etc but it doesn't make that much difference, only increasing them over stock causes the vrms to heat even faster....

whomever is doing the hex stuff for the hawaii editor needs to find vrm control


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 82 watts is max power draw for the PCIe slot, unless you are able to add voltage to it, as Mus stated above. Though, I've never done that myself.
> 
> When modding Maxwell, 82 watts for the PCIe, 150 for each 6 pin, and 175 for each 8 pin.


According to spec 6 pin maxes out at 192w = 8A* 2pins*12v and 8 pin 288w = 8A*3pins*12v
It could go even higher depending on type of pins used
6 pin has 2 pins supplying 12v @8A, 8 pin has 3


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> According to spec 6 pin maxes out at 192w = 8A* 2pins*12v and 8 pin 288w = 8A*3pins*12v
> It could go even higher depending on type of pins used
> 6 pin has 2 pins supplying 12v @8A, 8 pin has 3


"Official" spec is 75 for 6 and 150 for 8. Any more, the only difference between 6 pins and 8 pins are the 2 ground wires. Most PSU manufacturers don't differentiate between the two, and the one extra live wire is added to the 6 pins. Streamlines the manufacturing process, would be my guess.


----------



## gungstar

Found that on _Asus 290dc2oc_ flashed with bios from _Asus strix 390xoc_ does not work one of the dvi ports. Most probably to fix it i need to replace some table in 390xoc bios with table taken from 290dc2oc bios. Can someone point me which one?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Does this Atom software mandatory, or can all things be achieved with some other hex editors ? (completely new to this and my 290 card is not supported by any of modified 390 bioses







so i need to know this before i start to document myself).

Side (idiot?) question, can't those bioses be decompiled with softwares such as ida ?


----------



## JooTheNoo

Hi all...
I forgot how did I name my stock bios backup of silent bios ASUS 290 DCU II. Could someone provide me one?
On techpowerup I found only performance bios.


----------



## BDCool1983

BDCool 4.4 Cool & Quiet Edition. (R9 290 > 390X).

Not designed to win any benchmarks, but purely designed to stay within a temperature limit for the VRM's..... runs 70'c ..... for the core. Still better then a 29x bios by any means.

1040/1250.

Will allow peak clocks when the temperatures and power limits allow. Again not the fastest by any means, and overclocking via msi afterburner will do little to improve benchmarks on this bios..... because of the constraints.

I prefer cool and quiet......

My 4.3 bios had a black screen coming out of media center after a video, this has increased voltage in that area to try and prevent this issue..... however if I notice it I will update this bios when I find a fix for that.

BDC290-390XBuild4.4CnQEdition.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## MihaStar

Hi, friends!









I have some interesting info after brief measurements in VDDCI power block. What I've found:

1. There's a little bit different frequency-setting mechanism in IR3567B for VDDCI loop (I tried changing register 23h value), it doesn't have such "4-value" steps, every step in input hex causes the VRM frequency to increase/decrease by some small amount, so, to be absolutely honest, I need to perform nearly 200 measurements through the entire input range. Maybe I'll do it, maybe I'll check every 4th value, and make the similar table like I've already done for VDDC loop.

2. The resulting frequency in VDDCI loop is about 10-20% higher than in VDDC loop with the same hex input. It might be done intensionally for smoother VRMs operation and reduced 12V input ripple.

3. There's some difference in the FET driving levels. In VDDC loop the Vgs voltage on both FETs is around 7V, there's a special mode in IR3567B called "variable gate voltage", where the voltage for the FETs is generated using a dedicated power phase with a small inductor (it's placed on the TOP of the 290X card, under the blower, RefDes U501, Q501, L501). In VDDCI loop the Vgs voltage for the FETs equals 12V. So, it seems to me that 8510 FET driver in VDDCI loop will suffer from overheating faster than 8510 FET drivers in VDDC loop.

Moreover, *please note that CHL8510/IR3537 FET drivers are rated for 200kHz to 1MHz operation* (according to the datasheet), so be careful with 1MHz+ values.
_The link to the datasheet, just for reference: http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/ir3537.pdf_


----------



## okrasit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> Hi, friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some interesting info after brief measurements in VDDCI power block. What I've found:
> 
> 1. There's a little bit different frequency-setting mechanism in IR3567B for VDDCI loop (I tried changing register 23h value), it doesn't have such "4-value" steps, every step in input hex causes the VRM frequency to increase/decrease by some small amount, so, to be absolutely honest, I need to perform nearly 200 measurements through the entire input range. Maybe I'll do it, maybe I'll check every 4th value, and make the similar table like I've already done for VDDC loop.


Aren't those registers dividers for a 28.8MHz oscillator, so why the need for measurements?


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okrasit*
> 
> Aren't those registers dividers for a 28.8MHz oscillator, so why the need for measurements?


No, it doesn't look like that. Using a rough approximation the VDDC hex values might be the dividers for an internal frequency of ~46 MHz, but the results is not very exact.

The only thing I know is that internal oscillator frequency equals 96MHz for IR3565B controller. The same value for IR3567B is unknown, at least for me. It might be 96MHz also... Do you have more info about that?


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Hey guys what version of the mod is the latest? gpusterg made a mod for my 290x on 3.0 i believe. Have any further improvements been made to the process?

Also have the timings from any stock ROMS using EDW4032BABG memory been found?


----------



## gungstar

@b0uncyfr0
on techpowerup u can find rom of sapphire 390 nitro with EDW4032BABG


----------



## Xylene

Can I change the device ID of a R9 290 to a R9 290x? I already know my card doesn't unlock, but having the device ID of a 290x will make using it in OS X a hell of a lot easier (in a real Mac). I read you can do it with a hex editor but I didn't know if there was any other easier way where there is a less of a risk of boning up the ROM. If someone here is a pro with this kind of thing and wouldn't mind doing me a favor and making the change for me I can send them a dump of my card.


----------



## fyzzz

Even higher score in firestrike once again with the new driver. I get about 100 points more in firestrike when a new driver releases.
Modded 390 bios/16.3.2 Crimson 1200/1625 Vs PT1 (290) bios with bfr support and 15.12 crimson 1200/1750: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8035108/fs/7371894


----------



## BDCool1983

I've run with my 4.4 Cool & Quiet bios now for a few days, no media center crashes etc........

I just thought I'd see what would happen if I pushed it up in MSI afterburner against a benchmark........ gained about 100 points over my main bios score....... still cold as ice..... I think it hit 70'c maybe....

Again honestly......... if you want something stable try mine 4.4 Cool & Quiet. You can use MSI Afterburner to clock it up......... It normally runs 1040/1250 with my power constraints...... but it will run 1050/1350 most likely on most cards, I ran an extra 6 on the power in MSI afterburner just to try and keep the clock speed up........

Check out the photo, scores 2900+ on Firestrike Ultra. This is just an example, I'm not sure how high it would go, but on this BIOS the temps are all good........ so there should be a fair bit of head room for overclocking with MSI afterburner on it.

bdcoolcncoc.jpg 476k .jpg file


Relink to my 4.4 cnc bios.

BDC290-390XBuild4.4CnQEdition.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Even higher score in firestrike once again with the new driver. I get about 100 points more in firestrike when a new driver releases.
> Modded 390 bios/16.3.2 Crimson 1200/1625 Vs PT1 (290) bios with bfr support and 15.12 crimson 1200/1750: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8035108/fs/7371894


Still not fixing the startup issues after hard crashes though. Back to 15.9 for the competition.


----------



## kizwan

It is still YMMV with 16.3.X drivers. I have good experience with 16.3.X drivers. After crash, it still can boot into windows without crashing even though voltage was reset & clocks still holding the overclock clocks. Plenty of time to reset the clocks.

BTW, did anyone get driver stopped responding and recovered when trying to run games/bench, if you forget to set back the voltage after previous crash?


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> BTW, did anyone get driver stopped responding and recovered when trying to run games/bench, if you forget to set back the voltage after previous crash?


One would be so lucky!

With WC the clocks you can achieve don't warrant any sort stability at boot time without added voltage.

For me 1150/1450 0mv = instant blackscreen.


----------



## trait0r

Hi Guys,

I currently use a modified BIOS provided by Spyshagg on my 290X Strix DCU2 with which I'm perfectly happy with. With +150mv voltage and 50% max power, I can get stable 1150/1450 OC. I use Trixx to apply voltage/power at logon and Radeonsettings to apply OC on selected games, thus avoiding the famous blackscreen that may occurs at logon when you cold start from previous OC config with Crimson drivers. This modified BIOS is "bios1.rom" in the attached archive.

I'm trying to avoid using Trixx, so I setup a new BIOS that is just the same but with overvolt and max power applied directly in the BIOS. When I flash this BIOS (see "bios2.rom") I constantly get a black screen just before login. Of course, I tried this new BIOS with Trixx uninstalled and even with Catalyst drivers.

Could someone experienced explain what I did wrong with this BIOS ?

For those for don't want to open the Bios with Hawaiireader, here are the parameters of Bios2. Notice that there isn't any OC in this BIOS whatsoever...
Thanx for your help.

GPU Freq Table :

0 0xA47F 300 Mhz 24-bit 0xA482 1150
1 0xA484 516 Mhz 24-bit 0xA487 1325
2 0xA489 727 Mhz 24-bit 0xA48C 1325
3 0xA48E 840 Mhz 24-bit 0xA491 1350
4 0xA493 890 Mhz 24-bit 0xA496 1350
5 0xA498 936 Mhz 24-bit 0xA49B 1350
6 0xA49D 977 Mhz 24-bit 0xA4A0 1400
7 0xA4A2 1000Mhz24-bit 0xA4A5 1400

MEM Freq Table :

0 0xA4AE 150 Mhz 24-bit 0xA4B1 1150
1 0xA4B3 1250 Mhz 24-bit 0xA4B6 1325
2 0xA4B8 1250 Mhz 24-bit 0xA4BB 1325
3 0xA4BD 1250 Mhz 24-bit 0xA4C0 1350
4 0xA4C2 1250 Mhz 24-bit 0xA4C5 1350
5 0xA4C7 1250 Mhz 24-bit 0xA4CA 1350
6 0xA4CC 1250 Mhz 24-bit 0xA4CF 1400
7 0xA4D1 1250 Mhz 24-bit 0xA4D4 1400

GPU Clock 1 : 0xA3FA 1000 Mhz 24-bit
GPU Clock 2 : 0xA403 727 Mhz 24-bit
GPU Clock 3 : 0xA40C 300 Mhz 24-bit

MEM Clock 1 : 0xA3FD 1250 Mhz 24-bit
MEM Clock 2 : 0xA406 1250 Mhz 24-bit
MEM Clock 3 : 0xA40F 150 Mhz 24-bit

TDP Max 0xA610 345 W 16-bit
Pwr Limit 0xA61C 345 W 16-bit
TDC Limit 0xA612 315 A 16-bit
Max.A. Tmp 0xA61E 95 °C 16-bit

Bioses.zip 198k .zip file


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Does this Atom software mandatory, or can all things be achieved with some other hex editors ? (completely new to this and my 290 card is not supported by any of modified 390 bioses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i need to know this before i start to document myself).
> 
> Side (idiot?) question, can't those bioses be decompiled with softwares such as ida ?


I guess my question was not relevant ?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Does this Atom software mandatory, or can all things be achieved with some other hex editors ? (completely new to this and my 290 card is not supported by any of modified 390 bioses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i need to know this before i start to document myself).
> 
> Side (idiot?) question, can't those bioses be decompiled with softwares such as ida ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> I guess my question was not relevant ?


AtomDis allows you to create tables list for a ROM, this is handy a) if doing manual mods b) trying to discover new mods by comparing sections between roms. Kizwan's AtomBiosReader for Windows also does this (added file / info today).

Some tables can be translated by Atomdis which nothing can do, but be aware as the software is old it does not support Hawaii fully.

For a lot of purposes HawaiiReader is better to use to edit / mod a Hawaii ROM.

What is ida?


----------



## gungstar

Any info about what tables corresponds for video outputs confguration? Need to fix not working DVI out after flashing not stock bios


----------



## gupsterg

I've no idea mate







.

I'd make tables list for ROMs and compare data tables via hex editor which may seem relevant to what your after.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What is ida?


ida is decompiler for things that are written in C/C++

Gave a bios to a friend who passed it on ida, he got things that look like functions, but no entry point.


----------



## OneB1t

there is dissasembler available no need for ida (called atomdis)


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> there is dissasembler available no need for ida (called atomdis)


Oh, so this is what is AtomDis, thanks









How do you guys proceed to test stability at intermediar states ?


----------



## mus1mus

Congrats EVERYONE..

Solid TEAM WORK!


----------



## gupsterg

Superb result







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> How do you guys proceed to test stability at intermediar states ?


Use MSI AB/TriXX to set a GPU/RAM frequency matching a DPM, then run say 3DM/Heaven/Valley,etc to test for artifacting,etc. If you need to adjust voltage use MSI AB/TriXX, then whatever offset you use, apply to VID gained for DPM via registers dump when setting up in ROM for say manual VID per DPM.


----------



## BDCool1983

You can use Heaven Extreme windowed to watch VRM temps and push them up to test VRM/GPU clock stability just repeat the benchmark 3 times to ensure the card will hold. You can use Firestrike Ultra to test memory stability I find.

Just run GPU-Z in the background so it can keep an eye on the VRM's.

So far I'm yet to see a stable bios above what I've set myself. Outside the software overclock............


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

GPU-Z is better than HWiNFO ? (i have 2 monitors, so no need to windows heaven/valley)

Thanks for Firestrike ultra, if some guys need 3dmark code, here is a working one i've found few days ago : https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/3iuepl/giveaway_3dmark_advanced_edition/


----------



## eucalyptux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> GPU-Z is better than HWiNFO ?


Not really, they both do the job right
Some and myself too has also used 24h "[email protected]" for stress testing (you can see errors reported in the log)
OCCT is probably the most violent stability test you can do, very effectif for seeing instability but plz watch those temps !


----------



## gupsterg

Quick question guys, on Hawaii in OverDrive does the RAM go in 1MHz steps for adjustment or 5MHz?

I've sold both my Hawaii cards so can't check







and as I didn't use OD I can't recall what it did







.


----------



## kivikas14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quick question guys, on Hawaii in OverDrive does the RAM go in 1MHz steps for adjustment or 5MHz?
> 
> I've sold both my Hawaii cards so can't check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as I didn't use OD I can't recall what it did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


5MHz step in latest drivers(16.3.2)


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers







, so did it used to be 1MHz in older drivers?


----------



## kivikas14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so did it used to be 1MHz in older drivers?


No idea







mentioned the version just in case,because haven't used overdrive myself as well.


----------



## trait0r

Gup, I'm on 16.3 and overdrive increment is 5Mhz too.


----------



## BDCool1983

BDCool4.5WC1050-1350Edition.zip 99k .zip file


My latest bios. VRM's get hot but this bios......... I pumped more voltage into the core to get a pretty darn stable 1050mhz. Doesn't really have any other issues other then the VRM's get hot.

If it doesn't work on yours, you can always drop it back to 1040/1250 with lower power settings but on mine......... works pretty well. 2900+ Heaven Benchmark default.


----------



## BDCool1983

BDCool4.6PEV1.zip 99k .zip file


For anyone with Water Cooling, this is my A+ Game bios. This is the very most I can get out of my card...... 'stable' within the cards power limits, vrm temp limits........ It runs below 70'c on my card for the gpu. VRM's are about 115'c after 3 runs in DX12 Ashes of the Singularity. Runs over 3000 for heaven default benchmark, over 3000 on firestrike ultra.......

This bios is the bomb.......... but it will not run even with aftermarket cooling unless it's water cooled. My brother has a 290x with a custom cooler and this was a no go on his. Even low clocked it hit ridiculous temps.

- Sometimes it's worth while pulling your card apart and redoing the thermal paste with the gpu, vrm's and ram etc..... and just to make sure everything is all good.

Mines a 290 powercolour which normally is clocked at 947mhz.......... the absolute highest clock I can get out of it is around 1115..... pumping more voltage into it doesn't work. So I've worked out my perfect stable limit on my card............ 1100Mhz GPU, 1325Mhz RAM.

Thats a 153Mhz improvement over stock for the GPU and 75Mhz improvement on ram.

I run a Corsair HG10 Cooler bracket with a custom water block setup.......... all custom made, none of this all in one system crap your can buy from any computer store. I had one on the card it died within 2 years, ran dry and the pump died..........

So I made mine completely from scratch and ordered all the pump etc all separately. I run a triple radiator setup, no computer case just custom mounted in my tv cabinet.


----------



## mrgnex

What exactly did you modify on the BIOS?


----------



## Toxazo

Hi!
I have a new msi r9 290 oc, card have a 2.2 revision and a hynix H5GC4H24AJR memory.
Anyone have a rom for this memory type?
On techpowerup no one 290/290x card have a this memory.


Spoiler: Card info


----------



## trait0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BDCool1983*
> 
> BDCool4.5WC1050-1350Edition.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> My latest bios. VRM's get hot but this bios......... I pumped more voltage into the core to get a pretty darn stable 1050mhz. Doesn't really have any other issues other then the VRM's get hot.
> 
> If it doesn't work on yours, you can always drop it back to 1040/1250 with lower power settings but on mine......... works pretty well. 2900+ Heaven Benchmark default.


Does this BIOS work on a ASUS Strixx Direct CU II with Elpida memory ?


----------



## eucalyptux

Im sorry @BDCool1983 but i understand why you sharing your custom bios as the whole point is to tweak a bios for a specific card.
People have very differents needs, hardware, cooling, overclocking potential ...

But a least please list all the tweak you did instead of simply calling it harder, better, faster or stronger


----------



## mus1mus

I am not sure whether you guys will still be interested in this but, I am doing tests today regarding FSW.

My advice, leave this alone.









It doesn't guarantee higher clocks when set at a high switching frequency nor more stable Overclocks. But it does heat up the VRMs. If you are into that kind of thing.













799 and 959KHz were tested if they can allow me to clock 1250MHz Core at +200
Runs were done with Full Suite of 3DMark11.
Artifacts at same areas. Same intensities.

I guess lower is always better then..


----------



## nX3NTY

Hello guys, I've done quite a lot of reading to save as much power on my card with clock reduce to 900MHz. This is what I did to the vBIOS



I done tons of things but even at desktop the memory clock sometime fluctuate to DPM7 maximum memory clock. Is there anything I could do to prevent that?


----------



## OneB1t

you can set global profile with drivers but its kind of bugged (maybe they fixed it in lastest version of drivers)

or set bios max speed to 300mhz then use overclock from driver profiles to 900mh for each game


this way card will never ho over 300/150
only for games which have increased frequency in drivers

care that msi afterburner will always mess with this settings so not use him with this low power tweak


----------



## nX3NTY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> you can set global profile with drivers but its kind of bugged (maybe they fixed it in lastest version of drivers)
> 
> or set bios max speed to 300mhz then use overclock from driver profiles to 900mh for each game
> 
> 
> this way card will never ho over 300/150
> only for games which have increased frequency in drivers


+rep, thanks for the reply. I'll try it


----------



## OneB1t

im just trying it myself just for teh lulz
it looks like promissing way to force card to stay 300/150 in 2D mode (and browsing web in opera) and with second monitor connected


----------



## mus1mus

But this OVERCLOCK.NET


----------



## OneB1t

yep you can overclock your card 500%














and thats something


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> yep you can overclock your card 500%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats something










lulz, I wish I can squeeze just an extra 100Mhz more off my 1500 MHz card!









Coz those VTX3Ds were way way poorly calibrated!

Is there a way to do it via BIOS though? @The Stilt


----------



## OneB1t

unfortunatelly per application overdrive is still not working as should so its not possible to set card to 300/150 and then use crimson drivers to increase this value in each app which needs it :-(


----------



## nX3NTY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> im just trying it myself just for teh lulz
> it looks like promissing way to force card to stay 300/150 in 2D mode (and browsing web in opera) and with second monitor connected


It worked beautifully







Funny thing is even at 150MHz memory clock the bandwidth is higher than some low end card equipped with 1.8GHz DDR3 memory









No lag watching videos, browsing and doing desktop work.


----------



## OneB1t

you made it work with some 3D app? im struggling to make it work with heroes of the storm.. .








(ok maybe selected wrong .exe file for launch







)

edit: ok it works i just selected wrong exe file for app i wanted to increase frequency









can you please create some sort of manual how to achieve 290X to keep its 2D frequency and increase it only for games? i will make it prolly later but now i have no time as i need to finish my school

edit2: i also think that there must be different frequencies in bios to make this work so use 300mhz for 2D and 310mhz for 3D like this


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> im just trying it myself just for teh lulz
> it looks like promissing way to force card to stay 300/150 in 2D mode (and browsing web in opera) and with second monitor connected


It is a neat trick. I always wondering when you're going to use this trick.









Anyway this worked great on my cards when using 290 ROM but with 390 ROM, I'm having thread stuck BSOD when testing it on my Hynix card (as single card) with certain drivers.


----------



## OneB1t

when card enters ULPS mode whole overdrive from crimson became broken again







so its useless
oh god why AMD not fixed this power usage issues? it must be pretty simple fix

also reported that behavior like 5 months ago as bug and no answer...
https://community.amd.com/message/2695283#2695283
looks like fight with hawaii power consumption is hopeless...


----------



## trait0r

Guys, with this "trick", when overclocked to 1050Mhz do voltage applied stays the same or is it the voltage corresponding the dpm7 line (1,26v in this example) ?


----------



## OneB1t

yes DPM and frequency works same way as before








problem is that its not working as should 50% of time because of buggy crimson overdrive managment...

it can also fix 3D memory frequency with dual monitors or 144hz panels... but until AMD fix their mess in crimson by application managment its still very buggy


----------



## trait0r

OK, any chance this trick could fix the random blackscreen problem in 2D ?


----------



## OneB1t

increase voltage

it makes me sad that AMD dont care about their cards power consumption
if someone find a way to make per application setting kick in every time feel free to share it


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> it can also fix 3D memory frequency with dual monitors


Um... Whats the problem with dual monitors?


----------



## OneB1t

if you have different resolution or refresh rate then card will keep full 3D memory clock


----------



## nX3NTY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> can you please create some sort of manual how to achieve 290X to keep its 2D frequency and increase it only for games? i will make it prolly later but now i have no time as i need to finish my school
> [/url]


I'll try to do something, if I get anything I'll post here


----------



## nX3NTY

Even with other DPM I set to 2D clock to force low memory clock resulting nil, it still goes full DPM7 state regardless what the GPU clock are. Back to square one...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> Hello guys, I've done quite a lot of reading to save as much power on my card with clock reduce to 900MHz. This is what I did to the vBIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I done tons of things but even at desktop the memory clock sometime fluctuate to DPM7 maximum memory clock. Is there anything I could do to prevent that?


My card was set this way:-



Spoiler: My 24/7 usage ROM







Pretty much never went to DPM 7 RAM clock at general desktop use, 1x 1080P display via DP @ 120Hz.

Search for Berkeley's posts in this thread, IIRC about page 20. When I asked him if he tested lowering states higher than DPM 2 RAM frequency he stated it had an adverse effect compared with just modding upto DPM 2 (ie more bouncing to higher state).


----------



## gungstar

Edit SSID in rom to 0470 but driver still recognizes it as 04DF. Why?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> Edit SSID in rom to 0470 but driver still recognizes it as 04DF. Why?


Do you have 290 or 290X? If 290, did yours unlocked to 290X? I think drivers still recognized your card with subsystem ID 04DF is because yours is 2/390X, either unlocked or native. Try set subsystem ID to 046C (ASUS 290X DCII). See whether drivers take it or not.


----------



## mus1mus

chill..


----------



## BDCool1983

lol it's all good. Like I'm at my limit so there's nowhere else I can tweak my card........ so for me the forums here are really done with.

Pushing my card any further will only destroy the core or ram so........... my finish it ends at 1100Mhz for the core.


----------



## gungstar

@kizwan
290 hw locked. With stock rom it properly reconizes as 0470. Mod rom based on Strix 390X. With mod rom atiflash reconizes it doubly - with _ai_ switch as 04DF, but during flash as "Old SSID: 0470" when mod rom is already flashed. With 046C in driver still 04DF. Maybe SSID stored not only in one place as noted in OP?
Just trying to fix that with mod rom all 3dmarks reconizes my card as "Generic VGA".


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BDCool1983*
> 
> lol it's all good. Like I'm at my limit so there's nowhere else I can tweak my card........ so for me the forums here are really done with.
> 
> Pushing my card any further will only destroy the core or ram so........... my finish it ends at 1100Mhz for the core.


1100 on core is still low and if you have that on stock Voltage, that is quite something.

You'd be amazed how strong these cards are given the proper cooling. I have had 6 different cards. 2 dead but not because of heat but rather by leaving them ON doing nothing. One of them died along with a CPU and a Mobo. 2nd one died with a CPU. So there must some forces involved there. I have to believe, static or electrical surges, but not by pushing them hard.

I believe I am pushing things beyond most people do.







But I am not saying what I do is safe.


----------



## october2

I have r9 290 and an issue - in the BIOS, linux, windows safe mode, DOS videocard set 64Hz refresh rate and TV shifts image, it works correct only in windows with drivers
How i can edit videomods in BIOS?


----------



## nX3NTY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> My card was set this way:-
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My 24/7 usage ROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much never went to DPM 7 RAM clock at general desktop use, 1x 1080P display via DP @ 120Hz.
> 
> Search for Berkeley's posts in this thread, IIRC about page 20. When I asked him if he tested lowering states higher than DPM 2 RAM frequency he stated it had an adverse effect compared with just modding upto DPM 2 (ie more bouncing to higher state).


Doesn't work for me though. Sigh...


----------



## OneB1t

yep this is not working solution also you will be on DRM7 for ram easily just run youtube video in browser..


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> Doesn't work for me though. Sigh...


Shame.

Multimonitor brings more variation to the table (ie res/hz,etc) as some experience issue and other don't from what I reading in posts.

On Fiji the newer drivers have a setting "Power Efficency" when this is On card sticks to 300MHz GPU 500MHz RAM (only 1 RAM DPM on stock Fiji ROM), but when this is Off I see the same clock bounce of GPU as on Hawaii when doing certain things. I'd say it bounces even more than Hawaii with PE=Off, PE was On by default on older Fiji drivers but not settable to Off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> yep this is not working solution also you will be on DRM7 for ram easily just run youtube video in browser..


I considered it a good working solution for me







.

Yes in that scenario on single monitor for desktop use my card went to RAM DPM 2 ie 1250MHz, even with ROM set the way I highlighted. If I disabled hardware acceleration in FireFox then no issue of going to higher DPMs














.

As I've sold all my Hawaii cards I can't double check.


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *october2*
> 
> I have r9 290 and an issue - in the BIOS, linux, windows safe mode, DOS videocard set 64Hz refresh rate and TV shifts image, it works correct only in windows with drivers
> How i can edit videomods in BIOS?


I think the problem is in TV.
Maybe something wrong with EDID?


----------



## drmrlordx

Hi! This is one hell of a megathread. I've got some 290s of my own for mining that I'll be setting up soon (got em before the prices/availability went insane, ugh).

The first one I'm dealing with is a Sapphire reference card. I couldn't get MSI Afterburner or anything else to undervolt the fool thing, so I BIOS modded it thusly:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/s9diyqeqdjv9qb4/sapphire-290-undervolt.rom?dl=0

using the instructions from early in this thread (HawaiiBIOSReader + ATIWinFlash)

It works, except for the GPU clockspeed and fan profile modifications I've done. See, I've got the card set to 1.000v max (GPU-z reads it as .922v), and it's ALMOST stable at 947 mhz GPU clock, but not quite. Backing it off to 935 mhz via MSI Afterburner or Crimson works just fine. I want to get it ready to run on a Linux machine, so I would like to get that clockspeed locked in without support from software controls. Ditto for the fan profile I plugged in. So um, do I have to go in with a hex editor and do it that way, or is HawaiiBIOSReader up to the task?

If you're wondering why the fan profile and undervolt . . . this card cooks itself in the case it's in right now. It'll be open-air eventually so that will be less of a problem, but still, the low power draw its exhibiting is very nice, and it still does 25 MH/s with ethminer so I'm quite pleased with that aspect of it. It's running 89-91C with 70% fan speed at those voltages which is crazy. It was throttling @ stock.

edit: any benefit for mining 290s like the one I'm working with from flashing a 390/390X BIOS onto the thing?

edit edit: looks like fglrx has allowed clockspeed tweaks under Linux for awhile now, so maybe I don't need to stress about it so much.


----------



## gungstar

@drmrlordx
mod rom looks fine, maybe you need to reinstall driver or at least restore defaults under crimson preferences to let system apply clocks from rom


----------



## gupsterg

@drmrlordx

As your mining on 290 I'd use Stilt's mining ROMs with perhaps mods you want.

- Elpida B-die performance issue fixed by rewriting the timings and the MC straps correctly.
- Hynix Gemma-die performance improved by rewriting the timings and the MC straps correctly.
- GPU EVV VDDC dependency removed, changed to static voltage levels (VID based)
- Advanced Fan Control (Fuzzy Logic) disabled, changed to look-up table (PWM 20% <50°C / 65% <75°C / 80% <85°C)
- Enhanced the VRM configuration, yielding >5% improvement in VRM efficiency on the medium leaking test samples.
*- 50% of the RBs (ROP) shedded, one array (16) from each of the SHs (0/1) to improve the power and the thermal.*

In bold is the biggest difference vs using stock rom or modded stock rom, link to thread.


----------



## OneB1t

someone tryed to compare that roms to see how to shed rops?


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> @drmrlordx
> mod rom looks fine, maybe you need to reinstall driver or at least restore defaults under crimson preferences to let system apply clocks from rom


Okay, I'll try reinstalling the driver at some point to see if that would fix the problem. Though if what you are saying is correct, transferring the cards out of the Win10 machine where they're undergoing configuration into a Linux box will solve the problem for me . . .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @drmrlordx
> 
> As your mining on 290 I'd use Stilt's mining ROMs with perhaps mods you want.
> 
> - Elpida B-die performance issue fixed by rewriting the timings and the MC straps correctly.
> - Hynix Gemma-die performance improved by rewriting the timings and the MC straps correctly.
> - GPU EVV VDDC dependency removed, changed to static voltage levels (VID based)
> - Advanced Fan Control (Fuzzy Logic) disabled, changed to look-up table (PWM 20% <50°C / 65% <75°C / 80% <85°C)
> - Enhanced the VRM configuration, yielding >5% improvement in VRM efficiency on the medium leaking test samples.
> *- 50% of the RBs (ROP) shedded, one array (16) from each of the SHs (0/1) to improve the power and the thermal.*
> 
> In bold is the biggest difference vs using stock rom or modded stock rom, link to thread.


I just got that recommendation today on another board, so I'll definitely check it out. Thanks!

I have a total of 4 cards I'm toying with (1 Gigabyte, one XFX, 2x Sapphire, haven't tested the Gigabyte yet) here, and so far the XFX has been much nicer to work with than the Sapphires. One of the Sapphires that I mentioned already works albeit with some serious h4x0ring. The other has a completely-locked BIOS no matter which switch position I use. I can't even read it! It functions, but it's stuck at default voltage settings so I can't even remotely begin to cool it down. For some reason the default GPU clock is 930 MHz. I may have to do the pin 1 -> 8 short trick on the BIOS chip if that even works on reference 290s?


----------



## drmrlordx

Success on several fronts.

I used The_Stilt's MLU BIOS on all four cards, but the XFX card had some kind of vendor ID mismatch error so I shrugged my shoulders and went back to the modded stock BIOS I had been using before. It's a reference card with Elpida RAM so I'm not sure why it wouldn't work . . . no matter. In any case it didn't seem to help all that much, since I can get both the XFX and the Gigabyte cards running under 90C @ 1075 MHz GPU/1500 MHz RAM at 1.15v VDDC (GPU-z reads it as 1.07v VDDC during operation). Those reference cards have nice blowers, and they work well.

I did the 1 -> 8 pin short trick on the BIOS chip on the top of the PCB of my problematic Sapphire card and it enabled me to unlock the BIOS. It only fixed one of the two BIOS switch positions, but that's better than nothing. Regardless, undervolting did help some, but the card still overheats badly even compared to my other Sapphire. Clearly the cooler needs to be reseated or replaced entirely.

Also, for whatever reason, using HawaiiBIOSReader to modify stock GPU clocks is now working. And I didn't even reinstall the driver.


----------



## gungstar

@drmrlordx
use "atiflash -unlockrom" to unlock, "atiflash -f" to force write when mismatch


----------



## october2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> I think the problem is in TV.
> Maybe something wrong with EDID?


it works proper with gtx260, rad6950, gtx660, lenovo e545
and only one r9-290 has toruble


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> @drmrlordx
> use "atiflash -unlockrom" to unlock, "atiflash -f" to force write when mismatch


Huh, I thought I already unlocked my XFX? No matter. It's working nicely so I'm going to leave it the way it is. I've got the hash rate over 29 MH/s now so it's doing quite well for a 290.


----------



## MihaStar

Hi everyone!

I have some progress with memory replacement modification, but I have some problems at the same time









I had two cards initially, 290 and 290X, both with reference PCB. I ordered two sets (2 x 16 pcs) of Elpida EDW4032BABG chips + several chips for spare.

The first card under torture was 290, the memory has been replaced, but the default vBIOS from 390 8GB Elpida didn't work properly, just a black screen after driver loading in Win8.1. At the same time it's okay DOS, and the card allows to reflash it's BIOSes successfully.
After several experiments, the MEM frequency has been reduced to 150MHz, and the card became stable in Win8.1, loading the driver and allowing 3D load tests. Trying to increase the MEM frequency, I found the limit at ~360MHz, the memory began to show visible artifacts if increasing the value.

There's a complicated situation now: the easiest way is to replace the first memory set with the second set, and try everything again. But in that case there will be no chips left for another card's modification.
At the same time, I don't believe that every of 16 chips is damaged, there might be just one broken, but it spoils the entire memory bus.
As I remember, @The Stilt mentioned about ECC error reporting registers, and I think it might be possible to use them to find the problematic IC and simply replace it, rather than changing all 16 chips at a time, when most of them are possibly okay in fact...

Don't we have that information available?


----------



## gungstar

After adding fSW rom becomes 129kB size. Do I need to fix it?
Original voltageobjectinfo table length is 78, new one is 80(8 bytes added). What i need to type in tablecalc for length difference - "8" or "FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF8"? And what for + or -?


----------



## OneB1t

someone have access to this tool?







or its NDA only? :/
http://www.cnews.cz/sites/default/files/pictures/novinky/2016/04duben/polaris-11,-snimky-obrazovky/polaris_11_snimky_obrazovky_02.jpg


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> After adding fSW rom becomes 129kB size. Do I need to fix it?
> Original voltageobjectinfo table length is 78, new one is 80(8 bytes added). What i need to type in tablecalc for length difference - "8" or "FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF8"? And what for + or -?


*8* and *+* and *s*

Don't forget that since you added 8 bytes in the ROM, you will need to removed 8 bytes of FF or 00 right before the UEFI GOP.


----------



## nX3NTY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Shame.
> 
> Multimonitor brings more variation to the table (ie res/hz,etc) as some experience issue and other don't from what I reading in posts.
> 
> On Fiji the newer drivers have a setting "Power Efficency" when this is On card sticks to 300MHz GPU 500MHz RAM (only 1 RAM DPM on stock Fiji ROM), but when this is Off I see the same clock bounce of GPU as on Hawaii when doing certain things. I'd say it bounces even more than Hawaii with PE=Off, PE was On by default on older Fiji drivers but not settable to Off.
> I considered it a good working solution for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Yes in that scenario on single monitor for desktop use my card went to RAM DPM 2 ie 1250MHz, even with ROM set the way I highlighted. If I disabled hardware acceleration in FireFox then no issue of going to higher DPMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> As I've sold all my Hawaii cards I can't double check.


AFAIK Fiji RAM is 500MHz max so there isn't any tons of low clock RAM like in Hawaii since it's HBM vs GDDR5 thingy. I'll try to play around with hardware acceleration in Firefox to see is there any difference.

Currently running my card at 900MHz core and 1250MHz memory with 1.087V. The El Nino heat wave really took a big toll in cooling but at least there's no thermal throttling at that speed. Doesn't notice any speed difference too in all the games I played. I did try to play around with higher memory clock, it can even go to 1750MHz no problem but I didn't notice any difference. I guess what people say about 'core is king' in Hawaii is right.


----------



## Mega Man

No, amd is on record they have multis and I won't remember then, something like 500, 666 and so on. So if you are close to 500 it stays at 500, the next multi if you are close to it then you will jump to it, ect


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> someone tryed to compare that roms to see how to shed rops?


Nope, never did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> AFAIK Fiji RAM is 500MHz max so there isn't any tons of low clock RAM like in Hawaii since it's HBM vs GDDR5 thingy.


Fiji ROMs VRAM_Info has 100MHz, 400MHz, 500MHz and 600MHz straps. All straps have differing timings except 500MHz & 600MHz are the same. Fiji sticks to 1 RAM clock as PowerPlay only have that, but you can add entries like I did, see post 339 of fiji bios mod.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No, amd is on record they have multis and I won't remember then, something like 500, 666 and so on. So if you are close to 500 it stays at 500, the next multi if you are close to it then you will jump to it, ect


AMD Matt posted this info on several forums but it doesn't seem to work that way for me and several others, is there another AMD source?

Some discussion in posts 7766 to 7773 I was in recently. I stated 5MHz increments in post 7773 but it is 1MHz with older drivers, just like hawaii, see posts 2434 onwards in this thread.


----------



## PunkX 1

Can someone help me with a bios mod for my XFX R9 390 DD?


----------



## f0dd

heya all
im usually more of a lurker but i was wondering if anyone has any experience with the LLC bios mod (vdroop)?

im getting some help modifying my bios for it (thanks gupsterg you are awesome.!) because my 290 droops down to 1.29 even when im applying 1.42V+









cooling isnt an issue as i have an xspc razor waterblock as well as 3 massive radiators in my watercooling system - vrms and gpu rarely see temps over 59/60 degrees even at 1200mhz/1500mhz 1.42V+ at 100% usage

just wondering...
has anyone killed their card using the LLC mod?
how far have you gone voltage wise when using the LLC mod?


----------



## PunkX 1

Can we actually mod the LLC and use voltages above 1.35v?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0dd*
> 
> heya all
> im usually more of a lurker but i was wondering if anyone has any experience with the LLC bios mod (vdroop)?
> 
> im getting some help modifying my bios for it (thanks gupsterg you are awesome.!) because my 290 droops down to 1.29 even when im applying 1.42V+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cooling isnt an issue as i have an xspc razor waterblock as well as 3 massive radiators in my watercooling system - vrms and gpu rarely see temps over 59/60 degrees even at 1200mhz/1500mhz 1.42V+ at 100% usage
> 
> just wondering...
> has anyone killed their card using the LLC mod?
> how far have you gone voltage wise when using the LLC mod?


You don't need LLC to counter droop. Actually, it only heats up the VRM so much. It negates the effect if there are.

Can you actually get the card to 1.4V without load? If not, then it's not droop. But Voltage limit. You should know this if your card allows PT3 bios.

1.6ish no load. 1.5 load. Benching only.

And nope, they are still alive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Can we actually mod the LLC and use voltages above 1.35v?


Yes and yes.


----------



## PunkX 1

If I upload my bios here could someone mod it for me? I have dual bios so even if I brick one I could easily flash the stock bios back.


----------



## mus1mus

What card?


----------



## PunkX 1

It's the XFX R9 390 DD. It has dual bios so I'm uploading both files here.

Bios.zip 199k .zip file


----------



## mus1mus

Grab a block first.









And yeah, 6 hours till I wake up.


----------



## f0dd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You don't need LLC to counter droop. Actually, it only heats up the VRM so much. It negates the effect if there are.
> 
> Can you actually get the card to 1.4V without load? If not, then it's not droop. But Voltage limit. You should know this if your card allows PT3 bios.
> 
> 1.6ish no load. 1.5 load. Benching only.
> 
> And nope, they are still alive.
> Yes and yes.


thanks for the answer








yes i can get my card to 1.4 without load, using /wi6,30,8d,24 in afterburner is getting me 1.422 volts as said by afterburners monitoring

im fairly sure this is droop


will the LLC mod help me here or is there some other reason for the voltage drop?

also as far as the PT1 and PT3 bios is concerned i thought they were only for 290X's?


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Grab a block first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, 6 hours till I wake up.


I can wait till you wake up. Thanks


----------



## gengstapo

Hello guys,

Im using the GV-R929D5-4GD-B, factory clocked at core clock 947/ memory 1250Mhz
I just wanted IF any of you guys willing to lend a hand to help me edit the bios to run the core at least core 955Mhz/ memory 1250Mhz
I will provided the original BIOS if someone wanted to help me

Thanks a lot~


----------



## Stige

Anyone got the reader version that still had memory timing editor in it? Would be appreciated.


----------



## gupsterg

Problem with that reader is if there are 2 supported RAM IC in ROM it is not aware which one is the used on card so you could be editing wrong timings. IIRC it also only displays 1 RAM IC timings even if there are 2 in ROM.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Problem with that reader is if there are 2 supported RAM IC in ROM it is not aware which one is the used on card so you could be editing wrong timings. IIRC it also only displays 1 RAM IC timings even if there are 2 in ROM.


Well it works fine for my card atleast. And isn't that issue only for dual GPU cards?


----------



## gupsterg

So far all the 390/X roms I've seen support 1 RAM IC (ie AJR or BABG). 290/X can have 2 RAM IC support, check out TPU VBIOS database and you will note in the details this info. It is "hit'n'miss" if the 1st supported IC in VRAM_Info will be the one used on PCB.

I think I have a copy of HR which support what you want, when home will upload. I don't know what bugs maybe in that, which are fixed in a later one, so I'd advise to do rom compare after modification so you know all is OK.

OP has info to do manual method timings mod as well.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So far all the 390/X roms I've seen support 1 RAM IC (ie AJR or BABG). 290/X can have 2 RAM IC support, check out TPU VBIOS database and you will note in the details this info. It is "hit'n'miss" if the 1st supported IC in VRAM_Info will be the one used on PCB.
> 
> I think I have a copy of HR which support what you want, when home will upload. I don't know what bugs maybe in that, which are fixed in a later one, so I'd advise to do rom compare after modification so you know all is OK.
> 
> OP has info to do manual method timings mod as well.


Thanks. I used to have the version but I forgot to back it up when I reinstalled winblows


----------



## gupsterg

@stige

No worries







.

HawaiiBiosReader.zip 33k .zip file


AFAIK above is the last version which supported RAM timings, HTH







.

@MihaStar

The Stilt has posted he passed on the info to @W1zzard to implement in GPU-Z, he has no idea when this will occur.

When you used the 390 8GB Elpida ROM have you set DPM VID as what your card would use on 290 ROM?

I found a 390 ROM flashed to 290 with EVV DPM but 290 SCLK will not set same VID as a 290 ROM, so as you need to manually set VID as calculated on stock 290 ROM with same SCLK. on a 390 ROM.

IMO better route would be to make 290 ROM 8GB, if you like I can do that for you







, especially as you gave so much of your time to give us fSW data







.


----------



## W1zzard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Stige
> 
> The Stilt has posted he passed on the info to @W1zzard to implement in GPU-Z, he has no idea when this will occur.


Memory error monitoring is somewhat working, but I have no plans to provide more than an aggregate number for all memory controllers.


----------



## gupsterg

Many thanks for a very swift response and info







.

I think currently members would be happy just to get any sort of memory error monitoring







.

Are you able to highlight when we'd receive this feature in GPU-Z?


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The Stilt has posted he passed on the info to @W1zzard to implement in GPU-Z, he has no idea when this will occur.
> 
> When you used the 390 8GB Elpida ROM have you set DPM VID as what your card would use on 290 ROM?
> 
> I found a 390 ROM flashed to 290 with EVV DPM but 290 SCLK will not set same VID as a 290 ROM, so as you need to manually set VID as calculated on stock 290 ROM with same SCLK. on a 390 ROM.
> 
> IMO better route would be to make 290 ROM 8GB, if you like I can do that for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , especially as you gave so much of your time to give us fSW data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for your help, but it seems the problems are solved, and it was really a quest...









First of all, 290 8GB doesn't exist, so there's no stock BIOS for such a solution.
After memory replacement the first idea was to try several similar BIOSes - the stock BIOS, the MSI 290X 8GB, and the Sapphire 390 8GB (two last BIOSes contained Elpida 4032 timings and promised to suit somehow). The card was bootable with all them, but hanged at driver loading with black screen in Windows.

The next idea was to lower the memory frequency, and the 390 BIOS was modified for 150MHz for all DPM states. It helped, and the driver loaded properly, allowing to run 3D apps. At this point it was clear that the memory is soldered properly, but it seemed it doesn't handle stock frequencies (1500MHz).

Trying to increase the frequency from 150MHz the card became unstable at ~360MHz. One suspicious memory chip has been replaced - and the frequency increased to ~380MHz. It was VERY strange because the GPU strap takes place at 400MHz, and it looked like the chips are broken somehow or came from defective series.

The solution was found by a happy chance, we flashed a BIOS from some Gigabyte 290 with a single memory profile (Elpida 2032), and the memory began to work properly!!! The frequency was raised to stock 1250MHz, the size modified to 8GB, and everything became okay.
So, I suspect the problem with stock BIOS was in autodetect mechanism that skipped Elpida 2032 timings (while they were present in fact).
Now the card works with a modified stock MBA BIOS (015.041.000.001.003747) that includes:
- 8GB size mod
- the entire VRAM_info table replaced with the one from that Gigabyte BIOS
- Elpida 4032 timings are taken from Sapphire 390 BIOS.

Thank you guys for the modifying script that allowed to replace the old VRAM table with a new one and fix all the differences









Now it's time for the second card, 290X, to grow into a 8GB beast...


----------



## gupsterg

Glad you're sorted







, nice to read your mod successful







.
Quote:


> First of all, 290 8GB doesn't exist, so there's no stock BIOS for such a solution.


Yes you are right it does not exist but we have bios mod which you used







.

What I would have done in your case is taken your stock ROM, added VRAM_Info from 390 supporting BABG this would have:-

a) given 8GB size / correct IC density
b) removed "autodetect"
c) added 390 memory controller timings
d) added BABG timings


----------



## OneB1t

who will be first to make 32GB 290?


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Glad you're sorted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , nice to read your mod successful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yes you are right it does not exist but we have bios mod which you used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What I would have done in your case is taken your stock ROM, added VRAM_Info from 390 supporting BABG this would have:-
> 
> a) given 8GB size / correct IC density
> a) removed "autodetect"
> b) added 390 memory controller timings
> c) added BABG timings


Currently I have already implemented a) and c), but I'll try the full modification set on 290X. I'll certainly report back then.


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Many thanks for a very swift response and info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I think currently members would be happy just to get any sort of memory error monitoring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Are you able to highlight when we'd receive this feature in GPU-Z?


In fact, it's awaited feature for most of us, because it's a complicated task to check memory stability and error-less operation at some frequency. I didn't find the tool/bench that could indicate the error presence anyhow, so I increased the frequency until visible artifacts appear, but it seems single errors appeared much earlier...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W1zzard*
> 
> Memory error monitoring is somewhat working, but I have no plans to provide more than an aggregate number for all memory controllers.


It will be enough, I think, to distinguish stable memory operation from ECC faulty operation. I'm waiting for this feature since the Stilt announced this possibility in January.


----------



## EMYHC

I guys,anyone can mod me this r9 390x bios with max VRM frequency switch values?i want try my card with max switching freq. but i not find the table,but i read that max VRM SW values is 1278,as @kizwan say...thank you very much!!!

Myr9390xbios.zip 100k .zip file


----------



## EMYHC

Another question,anyone have experience of color/texture corruption after raise TDP and power limit over 250w?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> Another question,anyone have experience of color/texture corruption after raise TDP and power limit over 250w?


Did you try reinstall driver? I have my 290 modded ROM with TDP set to 999. I didn't experience any problem when I use it.


----------



## EMYHC

Ok @kizwan now i try 999 TDP and powerlimit,after i reinstall driver...if you wanna give me a hand for VRM SW mod i'm very happy


----------



## EMYHC

Not good 999 TDP for me...with this values i have FPS dropping and noise in game session...i've try to raise TDC but i don't have improvement,same result,noise and occasionally flickering...


----------



## ARF88

Hello,
I modified my R9290 to 8GB video memory with user MihaStar. We used memory Elpida W4032BABG. At the first try we flashed original bios from R9390 8GB with memory Elpida. The card started in 2D-mode but after driver installation we had black screen. After we decreased video memory speed to 300MHz the driver was installed correctly and the card worked in 3D-mode too. Max stable frequence was 350-370MHz. If there were more we had artifacts or system freezing. We thought that the reason of this was incorrect work of code part in VRAM_Info. We couldn't find any other bios from 390 series to get another result.

Oroginal bios of R9290 identified memory incorrectly because the memory couldn't pass autodetect. The driver wasn't installed. Later we found non-reference bios without memory autodetect with only Elpida W2032BBBG support. This bios worked correctly with our memory on 1200-1300+MHz only with memory density 4GB. In this blocked we changed two bytes to get 8GB. Drivers worked correctly. 8GB were identified everywhere. Stresstest like FurMark worked normally.

I decided to check it in game 'Rise of Tomb Rider' with Ultra-quality picture (the game uses about 7GB of video memory). After the game uploaded textures over 4GB of video memory the app crashed, video driver restarted. I found out that driver or bios can't use more than 4GB.

Later I flashed original bios R9390 with lower memory speed and it worked in the game normally with using of all 8GB memory. I integrated VRAM_Info block from modified 290 to 390 bios and got error of memory limit and problems with frequency. I understood that incorrect work of 390 bion on 290 card was not in memory info block.

I integrated memory info from 390 to 290. The card started to work correctly and frequency with full memory use too.

As a result at memory modification for card R9290 it's enough to use original R9290 bios and memory info block from appropriate R9390.

I attach my modified bios, last AMD reference with Elpida memory from R9390.

I created a program which improve work with table modifications. The program insert and delete spaces between HEX values. It make it easy if you use WinHex editor and table calculator from this forum.

We have only one problem with incorrect memory usage detection by GPU-Z 0.8.7 app. The counter go to 4GB and start to count again from zero. But all memory's used correctly because the game don't freeze and all textures look good.

StringModification.zip 4k .zip file


XFX290_8G_Elpida_w4032babg.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## dbekan96

Hello!
I got a Powercolor R9 390 and i want that my GPU doesn't clock with 1500MHz in Dual Monitore Mode. How can I change it? Just set some value in the MEM Freq Table down?

325746.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## OneB1t

gpu-z reads memory value from some offset in memory if you search this thread i allready managed to change this value







so it can be fixed


----------



## dbekan96

I searched a bit and saw your post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/2440#post_25047386
so you underclock all states and "overclock" to specs in overdrive for every single game?
but the mem clock 2 should be "do something" i tried to change it too 300mhz but nothing happend.

i modified the bios a bit. maybe someone have a look?

test3.zip 99k .zip file



thats what i get when i run a single monitor. vcore changes to 0.8v instand of 1.1 or more and memory clocks down to 150mhz.
both monitors run @60hz @desktop mode (where can i look it up?)
so the gpu should reduce power by itself when both running 60hz and 1080p? only i games my main monitor should run @144hz


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARF88*
> 
> Hello,
> I modified my R9290 to 8GB video memory with user MihaStar. We used memory Elpida W4032BABG. At the first try we flashed original bios from R9390 8GB with memory Elpida. The card started in 2D-mode but after driver installation we had black screen. After we decreased video memory speed to 300MHz the driver was installed correctly and the card worked in 3D-mode too. Max stable frequence was 350-370MHz. If there were more we had artifacts or system freezing. We thought that the reason of this was incorrect work of code part in VRAM_Info. We couldn't find any other bios from 390 series to get another result.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Oroginal bios of R9290 identified memory incorrectly because the memory couldn't pass autodetect. The driver wasn't installed. Later we found non-reference bios without memory autodetect with only Elpida W2032BBBG support. This bios worked correctly with our memory on 1200-1300+MHz only with memory density 4GB. In this blocked we changed two bytes to get 8GB. Drivers worked correctly. 8GB were identified everywhere. Stresstest like FurMark worked normally.
> 
> I decided to check it in game 'Rise of Tomb Rider' with Ultra-quality picture (the game uses about 7GB of video memory). After the game uploaded textures over 4GB of video memory the app crashed, video driver restarted. I found out that driver or bios can't use more than 4GB.
> 
> Later I flashed original bios R9390 with lower memory speed and it worked in the game normally with using of all 8GB memory. I integrated VRAM_Info block from modified 290 to 390 bios and got error of memory limit and problems with frequency. I understood that incorrect work of 390 bion on 290 card was not in memory info block.
> 
> I integrated memory info from 390 to 290. The card started to work correctly and frequency with full memory use too.
> 
> 
> 
> As a result at memory modification for card R9290 it's enough to use original R9290 bios and memory info block from appropriate R9390.
> 
> I attach my modified bios, last AMD reference with Elpida memory from R9390.
> 
> I created a program which improve work with table modifications. The program insert and delete spaces between HEX values. It make it easy if you use WinHex editor and table calculator from this forum.
> 
> We have only one problem with incorrect memory usage detection by GPU-Z 0.8.7 app. The counter go to 4GB and start to count again from zero. But all memory's used correctly because the game don't freeze and all textures look good.
> 
> StringModification.zip 4k .zip file
> 
> 
> XFX290_8G_Elpida_w4032babg.zip 99k .zip file


Crazy adventure but kudos & +rep.


----------



## spyshagg

they solder another 4GB of ram into the card? thatscrazy

how was is done?


----------



## OneB1t

unsolder old chips







and solder new ones to their place? then reflash card with new bios which have 8gb support









just for fun how much money is that operation? and what device is used for easy desolder (hot air?)

also can we have some pictures of that card?


----------



## ARF88

Coming soon... Next modification - 290X to 8GB


----------



## kizwan

@gupsterg already mapped the VoltageObjectInfo table properly. I just updated it little bit, breakdown each fields, what they represent in the structure. This may help anyone that want to set/add e.g. VRM frequency switching (fSW), etc.

In summary:-

*IRF IR3567B* object is where you want to make the change.
Insert 2 bytes of *I2C register ID* that we want to re-programmed in little endian (e.g. 22 00) & followed with 2 bytes *I2C register ID value* (e.g. A0 00) anywhere in the purple section (see pic below), before *FF 00* (or before *FF 00 01 07 0C* just to make it more clearer). Respect the format; it's a pair of *[I2C register ID]* & *[I2C register ID value]*.
Update length (*usStructureSize*) of the modified VoltageObjectInfo table at the first 2 bytes in the table (in little endian)
Update *usSize* of the *IRF IR3567B object* (the first/top blue highlighted in the pic below) at offset 0x06 - 0x07 (in little endian) (red section, see pic below)


Known *I2C* register ID:-
Register 22: = fSW A0h = 160 ?????? = ~290kHz Stock = 60 ?????? = ~490kHz
Register 23: = fSW A0h = 160 ?????? = ~290kHz Stock = 60 ?????? = ~490kHz
Register 26 = VDDC/VDDCI not visible on MSI AB slider
Register 33 = ???? PT ROM = FF Stock = 7C
Register 34 = ???? PT ROM = FF Stock = 79
Register 3D = VDDCR Limit
Register 38 = LLC
Register 8D = VDDC Offset only visible on MSI AB slider
Register 8E = VDDCI Offset only visible on MSI AB slider


----------



## gupsterg

Cool







, better write up than my original posts on VDDCR Limit,etc







, will add it to OP ASAP. I'll include MihaStar's fSW hex values data table as well







in OP.


----------



## The Stilt

Regarding the fSW...
The values you type into the 22h (Loop 1, VDDC) and 23h (Loop 2, VDDCI) is *time (µs)*. (((10^6) / fSW in kHz) / ((10^6) / 48000)) == 22h / 23h programming value. Likewise ((10^6) / (((10^6) / 48000) * 22h / 23h programming value)) == fSW in kHz.

((10^6) / 48000) = 20.8333µs

F0h = 200kHz
A0h = 300kHz
78h = 400kHz
60h = 500kHz
50h = 600kHz
3Ch = 800kHz
30h = 1000kHz

The controller itself can do frequencies up to 2000kHz, however the most common gate drivers cannot (1000kHz max). The switching frequency will increase the heat dissipation (lower efficiency) of the VRM so you are likely to burn your card before running into other issues like ringing. Personally I wouldn't increase the fSW from stock (500kHz on Hawaii cards) since it is already a high frequency and there are basically no benefits from going any higher. In case you want to increase the efficiency of the VRM, lowering the fSW might be a good idea.

Also on cards which have doubled VRM phases the fSW must be doubled. So in case you want a doubled VRM to run at 400kHz you must set the fSW to 800kHz. Same applies for quadrupled phases, the effective fSW is the controller fSW divider by four. Before tampering with any of these settings, you should check what kind of configuration does your card use. All MBA boards use native phases.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Regarding the fSW...
> The values you type into the 22h (Loop 1, VDDC) and 23h (Loop 2, VDDCI) is *time (µs)*. (((10^6) / fSW in kHz) / ((10^6) / 48000)) == 22h / 23h programming value. Likewise ((10^6) / (((10^6) / 48000) * 22h / 23h programming value)) == fSW in kHz.
> 
> ((10^6) / 48000) = 20.8333µs
> 
> F0h = 200kHz
> A0h = 300kHz
> 78h = 400kHz
> 60h = 500kHz
> 50h = 600kHz
> 3Ch = 800kHz
> 30h = 1000kHz
> 
> The controller itself can do frequencies up to 2000kHz, however the most common gate drivers cannot (1000kHz max). *The switching frequency will increase the heat dissipation (lower efficiency) of the VRM so you are likely to burn your card before running into other issues like ringing. Personally I wouldn't increase the fSW from stock (500kHz on Hawaii cards) since it is already a high frequency and there are basically no benefits from going any higher*. In case you want to increase the efficiency of the VRM, lowering the fSW might be a good idea.
> 
> Also on cards which have doubled VRM phases the fSW must be doubled. So in case you want a doubled VRM to run at 400kHz you must set the fSW to 800kHz. Same applies for quadrupled phases, the effective fSW is the controller fSW divider by four. Before tampering with any of these settings, you should check what kind of configuration does your card use. All MBA boards use native phases.


Seen this first hand.

High FSW = Higher Heat
High FSW - DOES NOT make an unstable OC Stable.
If the card only allows certain clocks there's no way to fix it even with Voltage and FSW.


----------



## OneB1t

someone tested 100hz/200hz? is it stable?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Regarding the fSW...
> The values you type into the 22h (Loop 1, VDDC) and 23h (Loop 2, VDDCI) is *time (µs)*. (((10^6) / fSW in kHz) / ((10^6) / 48000)) == 22h / 23h programming value. Likewise ((10^6) / (((10^6) / 48000) * 22h / 23h programming value)) == fSW in kHz.
> 
> ((10^6) / 48000) = 20.8333µs
> 
> F0h = 200kHz
> A0h = 300kHz
> 78h = 400kHz
> 60h = 500kHz
> 50h = 600kHz
> 3Ch = 800kHz
> 30h = 1000kHz
> 
> The controller itself can do frequencies up to 2000kHz, however the most common gate drivers cannot (1000kHz max). The switching frequency will increase the heat dissipation (lower efficiency) of the VRM so you are likely to burn your card before running into other issues like ringing. Personally I wouldn't increase the fSW from stock (500kHz on Hawaii cards) since it is already a high frequency and there are basically no benefits from going any higher. In case you want to increase the efficiency of the VRM, lowering the fSW might be a good idea.
> 
> Also on cards which have doubled VRM phases the fSW must be doubled. So in case you want a doubled VRM to run at 400kHz you must set the fSW to 800kHz. Same applies for quadrupled phases, the effective fSW is the controller fSW divider by four. Before tampering with any of these settings, you should check what kind of configuration does your card use. All MBA boards use native phases.


Thank you for sharing. Mine set to A0 from the stock 60. +rep


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

Many thanks and +rep







.

@mus1mus

+ rep, I will place your earlier posted data in OP as well as Kizwan's / The Stilt's ASAP







.


----------



## BanzaixD

@gupsterg sorry to bother you again but I have a quick question:

In your guide you mention the fact, as The Stilt stated, that lower DPM states don't and shouldn't have higher voltage/frequency than higher DPM states. But in some aida dumps I've seen several exceptions, and my Vapor X 290 is one of those:

Code:



Code:


------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  483 MHz, VID = 1.15000 V
DPM2: GPUClock =  721 MHz, VID = 1.13100 V
DPM3: GPUClock =  915 MHz, VID = 1.13100 V
DPM4: GPUClock =  959 MHz, VID = 1.15600 V
DPM5: GPUClock =  995 MHz, VID = 1.19300 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1022 MHz, VID = 1.22500 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1030 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V

Those are my stock DPM states dumped with AIDA64 (everything on stock). As you can clearly see my DPM1 is higher than DPM2, and I've seen the same behaviour in many others 290s, mostly on 290 TRI-X model from Sapphire. There's anything that can explain this anomaly? My first thought was that this "tweak" is to prevent blackscreen issues due to vram instability during the transition between DPM0 and DPM1, since there's a huge difference in terms of RAM frequency (DPM0 = 150mhz, DPM1 = 1400mhz on Vapor X 290 OC), but it's just a supposition. Maybe you have a better explanation.

Obviously it's not a issue, I'm just asking out of curiosity


----------



## gupsterg

No idea TBH







, hopefully the Stilt will chime in







.


----------



## The Stilt

I haven't looked at the values displayed by AIDA (if they're even correct), however that kind of configuration is impossible at stock settings (the DPM leakage bins are linear). Post the original bios those values came from so I can have a look. Usually if the PP is misconfigured the wrong DPMs just won't activate, no real issues.


----------



## gupsterg

I have probably about 30 or so dumps of registers via AiDA64, various Hawaii/Grenada cards plus Fiji. In each VID per DPM is how it should be, ie progressively getting higher per DPM.

The only time I have noticed a situation similar to how BanzaixD has posted is if a member has been applying an OC via SW and then not reboot, etc after resetting to stock.

As I have no Hawaii cards here's Fiji dumps.



Spoiler: Fury X Stock ROM



Code:



Code:


------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  512 MHz, VID = 0.93100 V
DPM2: GPUClock =  724 MHz, VID = 0.93700 V
DPM3: GPUClock =  892 MHz, VID = 1.00000 V
DPM4: GPUClock =  944 MHz, VID = 1.05000 V
DPM5: GPUClock =  984 MHz, VID = 1.10000 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1018 MHz, VID = 1.14300 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1050 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V







Spoiler: Fury X Stock ROM with 1100MHz GPU applied via MSI AB



Code:



Code:


------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  512 MHz, VID = 0.93100 V
DPM2: GPUClock =  753 MHz, VID = 1.00000 V
DPM3: GPUClock =  928 MHz, VID = 1.05000 V
DPM4: GPUClock =  982 MHz, VID = 1.10000 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 1023 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1059 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1100 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V







Spoiler: Fury X Stock ROM with 1150MHz GPU applied via MSI AB



Code:



Code:


------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  512 MHz, VID = 0.93100 V
DPM2: GPUClock =  789 MHz, VID = 1.00000 V
DPM3: GPUClock =  972 MHz, VID = 1.10000 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 1029 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 1073 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1110 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1150 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V





In last two cases only GPU clock was raised via MSI AB, nothing else changed. The further I OC from stock GPU DPM 7 via MSI AB, more of the lower dpm registers in AIDA64 show clock/vid changes.


----------



## BanzaixD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I have probably about 30 or so dumps of registers via AiDA64, various Hawaii/Grenada cards plus Fiji. In each VID per DPM is how it should be, ie progressively getting higher per DPM.
> 
> The only time I have noticed a situation similar to how BanzaixD has posted is if a member has been applying an OC via SW and then not reboot, etc after resetting to stock.
> 
> As I have no Hawaii cards here's Fiji dumps.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fury X Stock ROM
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ------[ GPU PStates List ]------
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
> DPM1: GPUClock =  512 MHz, VID = 0.93100 V
> DPM2: GPUClock =  724 MHz, VID = 0.93700 V
> DPM3: GPUClock =  892 MHz, VID = 1.00000 V
> DPM4: GPUClock =  944 MHz, VID = 1.05000 V
> DPM5: GPUClock =  984 MHz, VID = 1.10000 V
> DPM6: GPUClock = 1018 MHz, VID = 1.14300 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1050 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fury X Stock ROM with 1100MHz GPU applied via MSI AB
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ------[ GPU PStates List ]------
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
> DPM1: GPUClock =  512 MHz, VID = 0.93100 V
> DPM2: GPUClock =  753 MHz, VID = 1.00000 V
> DPM3: GPUClock =  928 MHz, VID = 1.05000 V
> DPM4: GPUClock =  982 MHz, VID = 1.10000 V
> DPM5: GPUClock = 1023 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
> DPM6: GPUClock = 1059 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1100 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fury X Stock ROM with 1150MHz GPU applied via MSI AB
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ------[ GPU PStates List ]------
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
> DPM1: GPUClock =  512 MHz, VID = 0.93100 V
> DPM2: GPUClock =  789 MHz, VID = 1.00000 V
> DPM3: GPUClock =  972 MHz, VID = 1.10000 V
> DPM4: GPUClock = 1029 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
> DPM5: GPUClock = 1073 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
> DPM6: GPUClock = 1110 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1150 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In last two cases only GPU clock was raised via MSI AB, nothing else changed. The further I OC from stock GPU DPM 7 via MSI AB, more of the lower dpm registers in AIDA64 show clock/vid changes.


I know that it seems weird, but I can assure that all those values are taken with everything at stock:



This screen has been taken from my pc after a cold boot, with no automatic oc profiles on windows loading (never had one), and with just the minimal programs on background. Maybe there are others sw issues I'm not aware of, but since I've found the exact same issue on many other dumps I think it can only be related to the latest driver releases or to AIDA (maybe a bug?).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I haven't looked at the values displayed by AIDA (if they're even correct), however that kind of configuration is impossible at stock settings (the DPM leakage bins are linear). Post the original bios those values came from so I can have a look. Usually if the PP is misconfigured the wrong DPMs just won't activate, no real issues.


Thank you very much Stilt







Here's my stock untouched bios image dumped with GPU-Z

Hawaii.zip 98k .zip file


----------



## gungstar

aida64 shows same thing on Asus 290dc2oc with stock bios: dpm0-993, dpm1-1175, dpm2-1156...


Spoiler: and for Sapphire 390 Nitro:



DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 1.00000 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 500 MHz, VID = 0.96200 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 698 MHz, VID = 0.98100 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 858 MHz, VID = 1.07500 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 899 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 935 MHz, VID = 1.14300 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 969 MHz, VID = 1.18100 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1040 MHz, VID = 1.26200 V


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BanzaixD*
> 
> I know that it seems weird, but I can assure that all those values are taken with everything at stock:
> 
> 
> 
> This screen has been taken from my pc after a cold boot, with no automatic oc profiles on windows loading (never had one), and with just the minimal programs on background. Maybe there are others sw issues I'm not aware of, but since I've found the exact same issue on many other dumps I think it can only be related to the latest driver releases or to AIDA (maybe a bug?).
> Thank you very much Stilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my stock untouched bios image dumped with GPU-Z
> 
> Hawaii.zip 98k .zip file


I think you're seeing an anomaly caused by the leakage of your ASIC. Your "ASIC quality" is pretty low, yes?

The Hawaii PROs have a flat spot in their leakage binning for ultra low leakage ASICs. For the lowest leakage bin the voltage ceiling is the same for DPM1 - DPM3. As long as you have not altered the DPM states manually it should be fine. I personally would probably modify the bios for lower voltage since obviously the GPU doesn't need the same voltage to run at 483MHz / 721MHz as it does at 915MHz.


----------



## BanzaixD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I think you're seeing an anomaly caused by the leakage of your ASIC. Your "ASIC quality" is pretty low, yes?
> 
> The Hawaii PROs have a flat spot in their leakage binning for ultra low leakage ASICs. For the lowest leakage bin the voltage ceiling is the same for DPM1 - DPM3. As long as you have not altered the DPM states manually it should be fine. I personally would probably modify the bios for lower voltage since obviously the GPU doesn't need the same voltage to run at 483MHz / 721MHz as it does at 915MHz.


So is 76.8% still in the low ASIC "quality" (low leakage) range?

Thanks for the clarification Stilt, now this makes sense. I will surely edit my modded rom with more consistent voltages per DPM


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BanzaixD*
> 
> So is 76.8% still in the low ASIC "quality" (low leakage) range?
> 
> Thanks for the clarification Stilt, now this makes sense. I will surely edit my modded rom with more consistent voltages per DPM


It certainly isn't "low quality" (low leakage) but rather high actually. Are you using Afterburner or similar software? I have no idea what causes that, but it won't matter if you set the DPM voltages manually to sufficient levels anyway.

It could be 3rd party software intervention or a improperly fused ASIC. I got some prototype cards (fuses not configured) which have 38.4V or something like that as the default voltage for DPM3.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I got some prototype cards (fuses not configured) which have 38.4V or something like that as the default voltage for DPM3.


Is 38.4V a typo?


----------



## BanzaixD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> It certainly isn't "low quality" (low leakage) but rather high actually. Are you using Afterburner or similar software? I have no idea what causes that, but it won't matter if you set the DPM voltages manually to sufficient levels anyway.
> 
> It could be 3rd party software intervention or a improperly fused ASIC. I got some:thumb: prototype cards (fuses not configured) which have 38.4V or something like that as the default voltage for DPM3.


I actually have Afterburner installed, but I use it mostly for the ingame OSD and very rarely to oc the card a bit before playing demanding games. It doesn't start automatically on Windows boot and I have no automatic OC profiles. I have TRIXX installed too, but I've used it just a couple of times for benching with +200mv. This is an anomaly I've seen on many custom 290 lately, here's a list of dumps taken by users from an italian forum:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*AMD R9 390*

Code:



Code:


Sapphire R9 390 Nitro

------[ ADL PStates List ]------

State #0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, MemClock = 150 MHz, VID = 0.000 V 
State #1: GPUClock = 1040 MHz, MemClock = 1500 MHz, VID = 0.000 V

------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 1.00000 V 
DPM1: GPUClock = 500 MHz, VID = 0.96800 V 
DPM2: GPUClock = 698 MHz, VID = 0.98700 V 
DPM3: GPUClock = 858 MHz, VID = 1.05600 V 
DPM4: GPUClock = 899 MHz, VID = 1.09300 V 
DPM5: GPUClock = 935 MHz, VID = 1.13100 V 
DPM6: GPUClock = 969 MHz, VID = 1.16800 V 
DPM7: GPUClock = 1040 MHz, VID = 1.25300 V

Code:



Code:


Sapphire R9 390 Nitro

------[ ADL PStates List ]------

State #0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, MemClock = 150 MHz, VID = 0.000 V 
State #1: GPUClock = 1010 MHz, MemClock = 1500 MHz, VID = 0.000 V

------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 1.00000 V 
DPM1: GPUClock = 500 MHz, VID = 0.96800 V 
DPM2: GPUClock = 698 MHz, VID = 0.98700 V 
DPM3: GPUClock = 858 MHz, VID = 1.05600 V 
DPM4: GPUClock = 899 MHz, VID = 1.09300 V 
DPM5: GPUClock = 935 MHz, VID = 1.12500 V 
DPM6: GPUClock = 969 MHz, VID = 1.16200 V 
DPM7: GPUClock = 1010 MHz, VID = 1.20600 V

Code:



Code:


Sapphire R9 390 Nitro

------[ ADL PStates List ]------

State #0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, MemClock = 150 MHz, VID = 0.000 V 
State #1: GPUClock = 1010 MHz, MemClock = 1500 MHz, VID = 0.000 V

------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 1.00000 V 
DPM1: GPUClock = 500 MHz, VID = 0.96800 V 
DPM2: GPUClock = 698 MHz, VID = 0.98700 V 
DPM3: GPUClock = 858 MHz, VID = 1.05600 V 
DPM4: GPUClock = 899 MHz, VID = 1.09300 V 
DPM5: GPUClock = 935 MHz, VID = 1.12500 V 
DPM6: GPUClock = 969 MHz, VID = 1.16200 V 
DPM7: GPUClock = 1010 MHz, VID = 1.20600 V

Code:



Code:


Sapphire r9 390 Nitro

------[ ADL PStates List ]------

State #0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, MemClock = 150 MHz, VID = 0.000 V 
State #1: GPUClock = 1040 MHz, MemClock = 1500 MHz, VID = 0.000 V

------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 1.00000 V 
DPM1: GPUClock = 500 MHz, VID = 0.96800 V 
DPM2: GPUClock = 698 MHz, VID = 0.98700 V 
DPM3: GPUClock = 858 MHz, VID = 1.06200 V 
DPM4: GPUClock = 899 MHz, VID = 1.10000 V 
DPM5: GPUClock = 935 MHz, VID = 1.13700 V 
DPM6: GPUClock = 969 MHz, VID = 1.16800 V 
DPM7: GPUClock = 1040 MHz, VID = 1.25300 V

*AMD R9 390X*

Code:



Code:


Sapphire R9 390X Nitro

------[ ADL PStates List ]------

State #0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, MemClock = 150 MHz, VID = 0.000 V 
State #1: GPUClock = 1080 MHz, MemClock = 1500 MHz, VID = 0.000 V

------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 1.00000 V 
DPM1: GPUClock = 533 MHz, VID = 0.96200 V 
DPM2: GPUClock = 766 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V 
DPM3: GPUClock = 884 MHz, VID = 1.09300 V 
DPM4: GPUClock = 933 MHz, VID = 1.13700 V 
DPM5: GPUClock = 977 MHz, VID = 1.18100 V 
DPM6: GPUClock = 1011 MHz, VID = 1.21800 V 
DPM7: GPUClock = 1080 MHz, VID = 1.27500 V

*AMD R9 290*

Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC

Code:



Code:


------[ ADL PStates List ]------

State #0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, MemClock = 150 MHz, VID = 0.000 V 
State #1: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, MemClock = 1300 MHz, VID = 0.000 V

------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V 
DPM1: GPUClock = 483 MHz, VID = 1.12500 V 
DPM2: GPUClock = 699 MHz, VID = 1.11200 V 
DPM3: GPUClock = 888 MHz, VID = 1.11800 V 
DPM4: GPUClock = 930 MHz, VID = 1.15000 V 
DPM5: GPUClock = 965 MHz, VID = 1.18100 V 
DPM6: GPUClock = 991 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V 
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.24300 V

Code:



Code:


Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC

------[ ADL PStates List ]------

State #0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, MemClock = 150 MHz, VID = 0.000 V 
State #1: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, MemClock = 1300 MHz, VID = 0.000 V

------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V 
DPM1: GPUClock = 483 MHz, VID = 1.13100 V 
DPM2: GPUClock = 699 MHz, VID = 1.11800 V 
DPM3: GPUClock = 888 MHz, VID = 1.12500 V 
DPM4: GPUClock = 930 MHz, VID = 1.15600 V 
DPM5: GPUClock = 965 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V 
DPM6: GPUClock = 991 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V 
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V

Code:



Code:


Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC

------[ ADL PStates List ]------

State #0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, MemClock = 150 MHz, VID = 0.000 V 
State #1: GPUClock = 1030 MHz, MemClock = 1400 MHz, VID = 0.000 V

------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V 
DPM1: GPUClock = 483 MHz, VID = 1.16200 V 
DPM2: GPUClock = 721 MHz, VID = 1.14300 V 
DPM3: GPUClock = 915 MHz, VID = 1.13700 V 
DPM4: GPUClock = 959 MHz, VID = 1.16800 V 
DPM5: GPUClock = 995 MHz, VID = 1.20600 V 
DPM6: GPUClock = 1022 MHz, VID = 1.23700 V 
DPM7: GPUClock = 1030 MHz, VID = 1.24300 V

Code:



Code:


Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X

-----[ ADL PStates List ]------

State #0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, MemClock = 150 MHz, VID = 0.000 V 
State #1: GPUClock = 1030 MHz, MemClock = 1400 MHz, VID = 0.000 V

------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V 
DPM1: GPUClock = 483 MHz, VID = 1.15000 V 
DPM2: GPUClock = 721 MHz, VID = 1.13100 V 
DPM3: GPUClock = 915 MHz, VID = 1.13100 V 
DPM4: GPUClock = 959 MHz, VID = 1.15600 V 
DPM5: GPUClock = 995 MHz, VID = 1.19300 V 
DPM6: GPUClock = 1022 MHz, VID = 1.22500 V 
DPM7: GPUClock = 1030 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V

Code:



Code:


Msi Gaming R9 290

------[ ADL PStates List ]------

State #0: GPUClock = 150 MHz, MemClock = 150 MHz, VID = 0.000 V 
State #1: GPUClock = 1040 MHz, MemClock = 1250 MHz, VID = 0.000 V

------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock = 150 MHz, VID = 0.87100 V 
DPM1: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V 
DPM2: GPUClock = 662 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V 
DPM3: GPUClock = 841 MHz, VID = 1.18100 V 
DPM4: GPUClock = 881 MHz, VID = 1.20600 V 
DPM5: GPUClock = 914 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V 
DPM6: GPUClock = 939 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V 
DPM7: GPUClock = 1040 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V

Code:



Code:


ASUS R9 290 DIRECT CU II

------[ ADL PStates List ]------

State #0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, MemClock = 150 MHz, VID = 0.000 V 
State #1: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, MemClock = 1260 MHz, VID = 0.000 V

------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V 
DPM1: GPUClock = 483 MHz, VID = 1.22500 V 
DPM2: GPUClock = 699 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V 
DPM3: GPUClock = 888 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V 
DPM4: GPUClock = 930 MHz, VID = 1.21800 V 
DPM5: GPUClock = 965 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V 
DPM6: GPUClock = 992 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V 
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V

Code:



Code:


Sapphire AMD R9 290

------[ ADL PStates List ]------

State #0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, MemClock = 150 MHz, VID = 0.000 V 
State #1: GPUClock = 947 MHz, MemClock = 1250 MHz, VID = 0.000 V

------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V 
DPM1: GPUClock = 483 MHz, VID = 1.09300 V 
DPM2: GPUClock = 662 MHz, VID = 1.10000 V 
DPM3: GPUClock = 841 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V 
DPM4: GPUClock = 881 MHz, VID = 1.13700 V 
DPM5: GPUClock = 914 MHz, VID = 1.17500 V 
DPM6: GPUClock = 939 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V 
DPM7: GPUClock = 947 MHz, VID = 1.22500 V

*AMD R9 290X*

Code:



Code:


MSI R9 290X Lightning

------[ ADL PStates List ]------

State #0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, MemClock = 150 MHz, VID = 0.000 V 
State #1: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, MemClock = 1250 MHz, VID = 0.000 V

------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.96800 V 
DPM1: GPUClock = 516 MHz, VID = 1.09300 V 
DPM2: GPUClock = 727 MHz, VID = 1.09300 V 
DPM3: GPUClock = 840 MHz, VID = 1.12500 V 
DPM4: GPUClock = 890 MHz, VID = 1.16800 V 
DPM5: GPUClock = 936 MHz, VID = 1.20600 V 
DPM6: GPUClock = 977 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V 
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.24300 V





As you can see all the 390/390X DPM states dumps look good, but all the custom 290s seem to share the same anomaly (the Sapphire 290 reference looks pretty normal instead). The only 290X in the list (MSI Lightning) shows the anomaly between DPM6 and DPM7. Unfortunately I've not detailed info about ASIC "Quality" for those dumps. Not sure about the rate of improperly fused ASIC cards, but I'm quite sure this is a sw side "issue".

Oh well, not an issue at all for me, I was just curious about the possible causes


----------



## gupsterg

I've had some roms from members with 390/X set as 1000mV DPM 0, but it should be 900mV AFAIK. When I did mods to rom for those members I changed it to 900mV.


----------



## MihaStar

Greetings to everyone!









Just want to wake you up with a pack of photos (Hi-res). The card under torture is my 290X.


Spoiler: Initial state, before the process









Spoiler: 2Gbit Hynix chips are removed









Spoiler: BGA balls are restored on several chips









Spoiler: All the new memory chips are ready







I didn't capture the final state of the card, but it's the same like the initial, but with Elpida BABG.

The operation passed successfully, the card works with new memory, and it's time to prepare a magic BIOS for it... I'll report back with it when it's ready.









There's one more thing I'd like to share. As someone may remember, I applied Coolaboratory Liquid Pro on GPU during the first card re-assembly. It happened in the end of December'15, and now, after about 4 months, I tried to clean the GPU before soldering process...


Spoiler: Remains of the Liquid Pro on the GPU






When I removed the heatsink, I saw that liquid metal didn't look the same like when it just had been applied to the surface. Now It looked like some dried, porous metal surface, maybe like aluminum, without it's initial mirror-like gloss. I tried to remove it with a cotton pad, but it has very good adhesion to the die surface, and I couldn't remove it completely, you see the remains on the photo.
Maybe, I should use a scrubbing pad (it's included to the package), I'll try it later.

I'm not sure it's a good idea to apply it's again and use it further, but I didn't decide what to apply as a thermal interface for the GPU yet...


----------



## drmrlordx

That is pretty hardcore. Good work.

Not sure what to tell you with CLP. I've used CLU before, and in any circumstance where there's CLU I "can't remove" (which is basically getting it out of bare copper), it seems that painting a new layer on top of the old TIM works just fine. In fact I use less when doing so. But those two TIMs are not exactly the same thing.


----------



## Mega Man

why change to elpida from hynix, ?

pretty awesome though


----------



## mus1mus

From his previous posts, He wanted an 8GB 290X.

Maybe Hynix is hard to reach.


----------



## fyzzz

Very interesting, I have a dead card with very good hynix bfr memory and another card with a very good core, but the (elpida) memory isn't so great.


----------



## specopsFI

Guys, I've been kind of following the BIOS modding scene for Hawaii but it seems to have gone wild recently. There is so much going on that it's difficult to keep track of things. So far I haven't touched my precious 290 Tri-X New Edition BIOS-wise, but now I'm getting anxious since I haven't tinkered with my rig for quite a while.

So my GPU is the Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X New Edition (aka 390 Nitro with 4GB of VRAM, or so I've been made to believe). It has Samsung memory which I suppose should be quite nice. The reason I'm thinking about BIOS modding is because I have the same problem that many have reported: higher memory clocks are stable when the card is under load but the lower power states cause a black screen. With stock BIOS, it's stable only up to ~1420MHz but with Clockblocker I've done enough testing with 1500MHz mem clock to know that it would be stable were there not the problem with the lower power states.

There was a lot of talk about a "middle memory mod" that could cure this, but with all the advances recently I thought I'd ask: what would be the current best method to fix the black screening with lower power states? Has anyone else with a Tri-X New Edition had success with using a BIOS based on the 390 Nitro, or would it be best to edit the original BIOS?


----------



## Krahll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> Has anyone else with a Tri-X New Edition had success with using a BIOS based on the 390 Nitro, or would it be best to edit the original BIOS?


I have the exact same card, I've used some bios mod from the 300 series (thanks to gupsterg for that) and mods from the stock one. IMHO performance wise you can achieve really similar levels with both options, but modded 390 have the advantage of using lower voltage (in my experience you can oc "higher" with modded 390). Anyway, if you want to "fix" the blackscreen issues, just mod the higher state voltage and clocks/frecuency so when you're at 3d stuff you use your OC values, and when idle you use the normal values, that works good for me.

You can find the modded 390 bios for the card here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1564219/modded-r9-390x-bios-for-r9-290-290x-updated-02-16-2016/580#post_24497055


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahll*
> 
> I have the exact same card, I've used some bios mod from the 300 series (thanks to gupsterg for that) and mods from the stock one. IMHO performance wise you can achieve really similar levels with both options, but modded 390 have the advantage of using lower voltage (in my experience you can oc "higher" with modded 390). Anyway, if you want to "fix" the blackscreen issues, just mod the higher state voltage and clocks/frecuency so when you're at 3d stuff you use your OC values, and when idle you use the normal values, that works good for me.
> 
> You can find the modded 390 bios for the card here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1564219/modded-r9-390x-bios-for-r9-290-290x-updated-02-16-2016/580#post_24497055


Excellent, big thanks for the info and +rep!

Just to confirm: you used the v1 BIOS in that package and didn't have any problems with it?


----------



## Krahll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> Just to confirm: you used the v1 BIOS in that package and didn't have any problems with it?


I've used V1 and V2 without issues, but some other user with the same card told me neither worked for him, so it may have issues for you.

Regards.


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> That is pretty hardcore. Good work.
> 
> Not sure what to tell you with CLP. I've used CLU before, and in any circumstance where there's CLU I "can't remove" (which is basically getting it out of bare copper), it seems that painting a new layer on top of the old TIM works just fine. In fact I use less when doing so. But those two TIMs are not exactly the same thing.


You are right, it's quite easy to reapply the CLP and make the surface fresh and shiny again. But many users over HW-related forums confirm that after some time the CLP/CLU solidifies, though it's thermal conductivity stays at a good level. I've seen it's degraded after ~4 months, so I doubt about it's long-term stability


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why change to elpida from hynix, ?


As you may see, the 4Gbit GDDR5 is not very popular - only elder GTX9**, 8GB R9 390* and 4GB R9 380* are equipped with such memory. It's hard to find a dead card that could become a memory donor, especially when we need 16 chips for a single 290









The original Elpida (now Micron) 4032BABG is quite expensive, about $11/chip, so it's about $180-200 for the new RAM set, but it's easier to upgrade 290 to a Fury for that price... 4Gbit Hynix chips are nearly impossible to get, at least in Russia...

But our Chinese friends exist







so it's possible for everyone to get some RAM chips here








For example: link1 , link2

So, in fact, we had no choice...









It was ~$50 (including air-mail delivery) for a complete set of 16 chips + 1 spare, and it looks reasonable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> From his previous posts, He wanted an 8GB 290X.


We wanted to have some fun and perform the experiment no one has tried before. 8GB is a sweet bonus


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> We wanted to have some fun and perform the experiment no one has tried before. 8GB is a sweet bonus


That ended up quite well too. Nice job!


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> You are right, it's quite easy to reapply the CLP and make the surface fresh and shiny again. But many users over HW-related forums confirm that after some time the CLP/CLU solidifies, though it's thermal conductivity stays at a good level. I've seen it's degraded after ~4 months, so I doubt about it's long-term stability


The longest I ever had CLU on a CPU was . . . let me think. About four and a half years? On a Sempron 140 (don't ask, it was silly). Anyway it got a wee bit crusty but it worked beautifully the entire time. The trick is to use as little as possible where applicable, but this isn't a CLU thread per se, so yeah.

Interesting bit about the RAM IC availability. I wonder why Chinese suppliers are able to provide Elpida/Micron Memory Japan GDDR5 ICs on the cheap like that? Or should I even bother asking?


----------



## ARF88

As MihaStar wrote Elpida was the cheapest option. The idea appeared when Rise of The Tomb Rider game was released. The game freezed strongly in very high texture mode but worked fine in high texture mode. Than I found out that during freezing in very high texture mode the game moved about 2GB of data between VRAM <-> system swap <-> system RAM. Originally I thought that it happened because of a lack of system RAM. Than I added 10 GB of system RAM but nothing was changed. After reading of game reviews in Internet I understood that the reason is a lack of VRAM. In the first version in very high texture mode the game used around 6.1 GB of VRAM. It's quite typical situation when NVidia supports game development. They promoted thier video card with 6.144 GB VRAM but it's quite obvious that the game doesn't need such volume. After it I realised that I need a card with 6 or more GB VRAM. I didn't want to sell 290 and buy 390 because GPU perfomance already isn't enough now. FuryX was a good option but it exist only with 4 GB VRAM. That's why decided to wait a card with HBM2 from AMD. After we found cheap memory on TaoBao we made upgrade after which everything works fine.

Really there is an error with identification using VRAM in GPUZ program. Program MSI Afterburner identify using memory correctly and show the whole volume.





Spoiler: Game running in very high texture mode and used 6397MB VRAM(on MSI Afterburner) GPU-Z show 4090 plus 2307MB










Spoiler: Game running in high texture mode and used 2635MB VRAM










Spoiler: 3DMARK used all 8GB VRAM


----------



## oaijsdoias

that is really interesting and awesome!


----------



## Streetdragon

On my r9 390 Nitro
Can i change the stock GPU-speed with the HawaiReader without problems? and for a timing-edit i have to use a hexeditor?


----------



## Samuris

Guys *** is this i flashed and click on a clips on my card and i got 8go vram on r9 290 tri x 4gb http://puu.sh/oQpOx/b2e4e4c789.png ***

this clips http://puu.sh/oQqeC/c55eca38a3.jpg

the memory info http://puu.sh/oQraX/0155be35e7.png
I think i have a r9 290x tri x 8gb vram with 4 CU of 44 destroyed by laser


----------



## Streetdragon

ok.
My Nitro runs now at 1100/1625 without more voltage.
My 290 Vapor 1100/1400.

Can someone help me to edit more voltage to the Vapor? i tried it and i cant even boot with more voltage.... want here at 1100/1625 too.
I read all the guids on the first page but it wont wörk

WinRAR-ZIP-Archivneu.zip 200k .zip file


----------



## stoker

Have you tested your 290 to see what your stable voltage is at 1100?


----------



## fyzzz

My elpida card seems pretty good. Never tried to push it this far (never had reason too, since i will never be able to break my highest 290 scores). It scales pretty good with colder ambient and voltage. My xfx r9 290 took about +300mv/1250 dpm 7 for 1300mhz and very cold ambient (i benched it when it was winter so probably several minus degrees). This elpida 290 obviously doesn't score as high, but it did 1275 with no artifacts with +200mv/1281 dpm 7 and 19c ambient. I also pushed it to 1310mhz with +231mv, but then it wasn't too happy anymore, but it still passed with any issues http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12012582


----------



## mus1mus

no longer happy with cards not doing 1300/1625 eh?


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Have you tested your 290 to see what your stable voltage is at 1100?


it runs the 1100 core without extra voltage without problems. But the ram wont overclock. i know it dont give as much performenc boost as the core, but i want it at the same speed like my nitro^^


----------



## Darknessrise13

So I read through how to bake voltage into the bios but I just am having trouble understanding it. Is there anyone who could try to explain it so I could understand it better? I'm wanting to pull the voltage down -50mv.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> it runs the 1100 core without extra voltage without problems. But the ram wont overclock. i know it dont give as much performenc boost as the core, but i want it at the same speed like my nitro^^


I don't think ram voltage can be changed, but if someone knows please I would like to know how to.

Only thing you can try is increase VCCDI/Aux voltage and test ram. Have you checked both cards have same memory modules?


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> I don't think ram voltage can be changed, but if someone knows please I would like to know how to.
> 
> Only thing you can try is increase VCCDI/Aux voltage and test ram. Have you checked both cards have same memory modules?


Both are Hynix. The R9 390 nitro has a VDDCI of 1048mV R9 290 Vapor only 1000mV. Maybe a +20mV bump could help....


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> I don't think ram voltage can be changed, but if someone knows please I would like to know how to.


MVDDC can not be controlled via software or ROM, only cards where it can is Asus 290X Matrix and MSI 290X Lightning. They have extra voltage control chips to allow the function. So if you wish to have MVDDC control you need to do "hard vmod", view 1st post 1st link = document in this thread.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> MVDDC can not be controlled via software or ROM, only cards where it can is Asus 290X Matrix and MSI 290X Lightning. They have extra voltage control chips to allow the function. So if you wish to have MVDDC control you need to do "hard vmod", view 1st post 1st link = document in this thread.


Thankyou, I have a semi broken 290 coming to play with.

So more mods to have fun


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







.


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


could you help me understand how changing the in-bios voltage works? I read your piece in the OP but I can't piece it together.


----------



## gupsterg

In OP heading *GPU Voltage adjustment* > *Setting/editing GPU core voltages in the 6 tables* > *Image of stock and modified ROM for voltages* is an image for you to reference. Also in that section is a video to know your stock VID per DPM when ROM "auto calculates" it (ie EVV). Then also read *GPU Voltage adjustment* > *SVI 2 Compliant Voltages* > *SVI 2 Voltages Table* in there is an image plus a section which states:-
Quote:


> To use all you do is drop the decimal point and trim last 2 digits and enter into HawaiiReader.
> 
> For example:- 0.70000v would be 700 for entry into HawaiiReader, 1.28750v would be 1287 for entry into HawaiiReader.


I hope this helps







.


----------



## pawelekd9

Hello, I have successful flashed MSI R9 290 Gaming 4g with modded Asus R9 290X bios. I've change VDDCI to 1050mV using HawaiiBiosReader and memory timings like in the first post. Results from 3dmark firestrike, card settings 1200Mhz (+138mV) on core and 1400Mhz on memory:

before: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12031767

after: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12048939

And card isn't unlocked to 290X (it's still 290) but works way more better on 290X bios.


----------



## OneB1t

released new version of hawaiibiosreader
there are few GUI fixed and preparation for VRM settings table (only need to find some reasoneable way to load values from different lenght tables)

values which can be changed are now green


----------



## gupsterg

+rep, sweet update and looking forward to next







.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> released new version of hawaiibiosreader
> there are few GUI fixed and preparation for VRM settings table (only need to find some reasoneable way to load values from different lenght tables)
> 
> values which can be changed are now green


Nice! I have a request/proposal. For voltages, I want to propose that user only need to edit voltage(s) in the *GPU Freq Table* & the change automatically synchronize to *MEM Freq Table* and the other four tables in the *Limit Tables* tab.


----------



## OneB1t

yep i will add that later as i finally cracked the curse of c# datagrid
















how to change column color in c#?









Code:



Code:


void colorColumn(DataGrid datagrid, int columnIndex)
        {
            for (int i = 0; i < datagrid.Items.Count; i++)
            {
                DataGridRow firstRow = datagrid.ItemContainerGenerator.ContainerFromItem(datagrid.Items[i]) as DataGridRow;
                if (firstRow != null)
                {
                    DataGridCell entireColumn = datagrid.Columns[columnIndex].GetCellContent(firstRow).Parent as DataGridCell;
                    entireColumn.Background = Brushes.LightGreen;
                }
            }
        }

if someone finds better way i will fix it


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> yep i will add that later as i finally cracked the curse of c# datagrid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> how to change column color in c#?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> void colorColumn(DataGrid datagrid, int columnIndex)
> {
> for (int i = 0; i < datagrid.Items.Count; i++)
> {
> DataGridRow firstRow = datagrid.ItemContainerGenerator.ContainerFromItem(datagrid.Items[i]) as DataGridRow;
> if (firstRow != null)
> {
> DataGridCell entireColumn = datagrid.Columns[columnIndex].GetCellContent(firstRow).Parent as DataGridCell;
> entireColumn.Background = Brushes.LightGreen;
> }
> }
> }
> 
> if someone finds better way i will fix it


Nice! rep+


----------



## Samuris

What's mean PWM FAN MAX ? And Fan control type ? and why VDDCI states are on DPM 0 ? thx and sorry for this questions !


----------



## gupsterg

Start reading from heading *Fan control modes* in OP plus the other fan related headings.

The new HawaiiReader can display multi-state VDDCI in PowerPlay, stock ROMs have only 1. The thread has information concerning adding more states.


----------



## OneB1t

reader now synchronizes memory and gpu voltages








but i have some minor issues with column color







(nothing that important)


----------



## eucalyptux

Very nice
Im looking forward to see the VRM settings tab


----------



## drmrlordx

I have a Sapphire r9 290 vapor-x that exhibits odd power consumption behavior at clockspeeds of 1000 MHz and higher. When it hits at least 1000 MHz, VDDC jumps and power consumption skyrockets. Undervolting via BIOS modification and/or MSI Afterburner does very little to curtail the power consumption. I can't lower the voltage enough without causing the card to become unstable. Even if I do get VDDC down to ~1.037 actual, it still chews up more power than it should. If I drop GPU clocks to 990 MHz, power consumption drops to a level consistent with most other 390s and 290s of similar ASIC quality.

For example, a 290 TRI-X OC @ 1060 GPU/1250 VRAM 1.037v VDDC actual/.898 VDDCI actual will pull maybe 200W
But in order to get the Vapor-X down to the same power consumption level, I have to set GPU clocks to 990 MHz with a VDDC of .997 actual (same VDDCI, same VRAM clocks).

So what do I have to do to tame this beastly card's power consumption?

edit: I tried restricting the card's maximum power, tdp, and current. Lowering all three to 150 with settings of 1075 GPU, 1250 MHZ RAM, 1.063v VDDC, and .898 VDDCI produces ~235W power consumption and GPU clockspeeds that hover around 1055 MHz. It's like the card is boosting power output for some reason if clockspeeds are high enough (1000 MHz+).


----------



## Samuris

please tell me how is this possible, that was a run at 1190/1375, did 16k and not even use more than 148W, i'm lost


----------



## drmrlordx

HWInfo and GPU-Z both read Current In incorrectly. They are about 75W too low. If you have something like a Kill-a-Watt (or better) you can test that at the wall if you have some idea of your PSU's efficiency rating across its load spectrum.


----------



## vulcan4d

Has anyone applied those 390 timings onto a Sapphire Radeon 290 New Edition with Samsung K4G20325FS memory? I've tried flashing the bios to the modified 390 bios but even though the benchmarks improve there are glitches here and there. I figured I'll just use my stock bios and edit it for performance, tighter memory timings will probably be a good start however I don't see much talk about the card I have with K4G20325FS memory. Anyone try it on theirs?


----------



## Samuris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> HWInfo and GPU-Z both read Current In incorrectly. They are about 75W too low. If you have something like a Kill-a-Watt (or better) you can test that at the wall if you have some idea of your PSU's efficiency rating across its load spectrum.


I think this is due to my bios who have 130A in TDC, i already saw 130A before in a 295x2 bios, i think they reduce the number of wat with this on r9 295x2 for not exceed 600w


----------



## OneB1t

new version with VRM section working


please retest and send info







(care that only few bioses actually use this table)


----------



## OneB1t

register values which are detected if you have info share so i can improve this version

Code:



Code:


case 0x22:
case 0x23:
case 0x26:
case 0x33:
case 0x34:
case 0x3D:
case 0x38:
case 0x8D:
case 0x8E:

also thanks to kizwan and the stilt for info about this table


----------



## OneB1t

so VRM settings tab is working
running 200kHz switching freqeuncy for my VRM

question now is
can i go even lower than 200kHz without any problems? what about 100kHz


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> so VRM settings tab is working
> running 200kHz switching freqeuncy for my VRM
> 
> question now is
> can i go even lower than 200kHz without any problems? what about 100kHz


You cannot go under 188.24kHz since there is no way to input value resulting in lower than that. The VRM will operate just fine at 200kHz for example, but there is no real point in going lower than 300kHz.


----------



## OneB1t

i see min is FF or 255
stupid question









what exactly are limits in registers 0x33 and 0x34? is that voltage limit for each loop or something else?
as PT1/PT3 bioses have these registers at 255 and normal card have this value set to 124


----------



## The Stilt

OVP & OCP.


----------



## MihaStar

@The Stilt, is it possible to disclose the registers responsible for Dynamic Phase Control mode operation?









It's mentioned in 3565b datasheet, but like an optional feature, and I confirm it's not active on 3567b and stock MBA cards at least.
Their VRM nearly always operate at 5ph, rarely dropping to 1ph, but I think enabling DPC could improve the card's efficiency at light-medium loads like browsing, movie playback, etc, where the card spends most if the time.

I expect there should be 4 threshold registers with current values and maybe the 5th, enabling register...


----------



## gupsterg

DPC was Enabled on my Vapor-X 290X (2 phase front 10 rear) AFAIK, LEDs denote active phases and color loading from what my research showed.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> DPC was Enabled on my Vapor-X 290X (2 phase front 10 rear) AFAIK, LEDs denote active phases and color loading from what my research showed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well, maybe you are right, but did you try to compare the I2C dumps from your card and MBA to find out those registers?
I don't have a Vapor-X I2C dump unfortunately.


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> Well, maybe you are right, but did you try to compare the I2C dumps from your card and MBA to find out those registers?
> I don't have a Vapor-X I2C dump unfortunately.


If gupsterg doesn't have his VaporX anymore.

I read that @BanzaixD has one.

And here is his dump

http://www.overclock.net/t/1564219/modded-r9-390x-bios-for-r9-290-290x-updated-02-16-2016/1440#post_25115100

Greetings!


----------



## gupsterg

@mihastar

In ZIP:-

- UEFI & Non UEFI ROM factory ROM for Sapphire Vapor-X 290X STD Edition
- AIDA64 registers / SMBus dump + MSI AB i2cdump

Vapor-X_290X_out_of_box.zip 1458k .zip file


When have time will try to mark / compare with say ref PCB Tri-X 290 I had.


----------



## Eliovp

Ah, is there someone who can give me a Reference 390 (non x) rom with vddc offset?

Or point me in the direction to one?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## gupsterg

@Scorpion49 has reference 390X, perhaps he will share ROM. AFAIK I have not yet seen a reference PCB 390 owner post in owners club.


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Scorpion49 has reference 390X, perhaps he will share ROM. AFAIK I have not yet seen a reference PCB 390 owner post in owners club.


Okay, thx gupsterg.

eagerly awaiting for someone to pop up with one


----------



## Darknessrise13

Can we get a new link for The Stilt's EVV tool? The link doesn't work for me, says it's not available anymore.


----------



## eucalyptux

https://onedrive.live.com/?authkey=!AImWFSRsKMOsTbA&cid=8329B08E8413A80E&id=8329B08E8413A80E!443&parId=8329B08E8413A80E!109&action=locate


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptux*
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/?authkey=!AImWFSRsKMOsTbA&cid=8329B08E8413A80E&id=8329B08E8413A80E!443&parId=8329B08E8413A80E!109&action=locate


Thanks!


----------



## mrgnex

Okay this is my first time modding so forgive me for my noobiness.

I tried the 390 memory timings mod to my Asus 290X BIOS.
I followed the video but ended up getting a bricked card. The following things are unclear to me:

1. There was a step where I needed to select the hex values A6 00 01 01 with a length of F0. But if I wanted to select that with the find block option it wouldnt work.
I then counted the values used in the video. That was 240. I then selected also 240 values (including A6 00 01 01 just like in the video). Assuming that what I did was right.
2. Upon correcting the checksum using hawaiireader and comparing the files I noticed I had more than one difference.. But I dont know why. Probably because of the previous step.
3. I also used A788 as a start with a length of 358. Is this the same for every rom?
4. To get to the 10000 offset I was instructies to fill it in with empty bytes. The values before the empty bytes in the video were also empty bytes. But in my ROM they were all FF values. Is this normal?

I hope someone can shed his light and help me. I am eager to learn this :$


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> @The Stilt, is it possible to disclose the registers responsible for Dynamic Phase Control mode operation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's mentioned in 3565b datasheet, but like an optional feature, and I confirm it's not active on 3567b and stock MBA cards at least.
> Their VRM nearly always operate at 5ph, rarely dropping to 1ph, but I think enabling DPC could improve the card's efficiency at light-medium loads like browsing, movie playback, etc, where the card spends most if the time.
> 
> I expect there should be 4 threshold registers with current values and maybe the 5th, enabling register...


I will need I2C dump for the card to check how it is configured. IIRC phase shedding is ultimately controlled by the driver, if it is supported by the controller itself. Phase shedding activation state is specified in PowerPlay. The driver will disable or enable shedding by switching the power state the controller is in. Obviously the controller can be configured to automatically disable or enable phases depending on the current draw.


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I will need I2C dump for the card to check how it is configured. IIRC phase shedding is ultimately controlled by the driver, if it is supported by the controller itself. Phase shedding activation state is specified in PowerPlay. The driver will disable or enable shedding by switching the power state the controller is in. Obviously the controller can be configured to automatically disable or enable phases depending on the current draw.


Here are the dumps:

SMBus_290X_MBA.txt 14k .txt file


SMBus_290X_VaporX.txt 16k .txt file


The second dump is provided by Gupsterg from his Vapor-X card that is expected to have phase control enabled.


----------



## drmrlordx

If anyone wants a dump of a Vapor-X 290 (not 290X) let me know, I've got those files available . . . also bear in mind that there was a card BIOS update from Sapphire to deal with blackscreen problems. The net effect of the update appears to be a +25 mV offset applied outside of the standard BIOS settings.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> Here are the dumps:
> 
> SMBus_290X_MBA.txt 14k .txt file
> 
> 
> SMBus_290X_VaporX.txt 16k .txt file
> 
> 
> The second dump is provided by Gupsterg from his Vapor-X card that is expected to have phase control enabled.


Which card you have at hand at the moment?


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Which card you have at hand at the moment?


It's a stock MBA 290X, with Hynix 2Gbit AFR memory replaced with Elpida 4Gbit BABG to get 8GB VRAM.

The current vBIOS is taken from here: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/150240/sapphire-r9290x-4096-131121-1 ,
and the only modification is performed on VRAM_Info section for proper timing, sizing, etc.

But I can reflash any other BIOS if needed, and capture again the SMBus dump.


----------



## The Stilt

On the Vapor X the phase shedding is indeed enabled, however it appears to be more a gimmick than any actual improvement. I tested various different settings using a Gigabyte motherboard, which uses basically identical configuration to these cards (IR3567 + IR3550 PowIRStage). Compared to situation where DPC is completely disabled, I could not get any difference in any aspect no matter what settings I used. The difference from going from six phases to two or four phases was below the capabilities of my measuring equipment, if there even was any







Irrelevant nevertheless. Even the DPC illustration in the controller datasheet indicate that there is no difference in efficiency beyond 20A current draw on a four phase configuration. These cards draw 140A+ even in relatively light loads so the DPC has no use on these.

On the Vapor X DPC is configured in following way:

< 10A - 1 phase
>= 10A - 2 phase
>= 20A - 3 phase
>= 30A - 4 phase
>= 40A - 5 phase
>= 50A - 6 phase

Despite Vapor X has double VDDC circuitry the phase shedding is still a joke, considering the phase current limits








Due doubling you might gain < 1% in VRM efficiency instead of the < 0.5% on MBA cards, but that's about it.

A gimmick and nothing more.

No doubt it will improve the efficiency on systems which have a huge delta between idle and load states (from milliwatts to hundreds of watts), but these cards are not one of them.

You might want to look at 1Ah and forward.
1b = 2A.


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> On the Vapor X DPC is configured in following way:
> 
> < 10A - 1 phase
> >= 10A - 2 phase
> >= 20A - 3 phase
> >= 30A - 4 phase
> >= 40A - 5 phase
> >= 50A - 6 phase
> 
> Despite Vapor X has double VDDC circuitry the phase shedding is still a joke, considering the phase current limits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due doubling you might gain < 1% in VRM efficiency instead of the < 0.5% on MBA cards, but that's about it.
> 
> A gimmick and nothing more.
> 
> No doubt it will improve the efficiency on systems which have a huge delta between idle and load states (from milliwatts to hundreds of watts), but these cards are not one of them.
> 
> You might want to look at 1Ah and forward.
> 1b = 2A.


Thanks for the research!









Tonight I did a compare between Vapor-X 290, 290X and MBA on my own, and I expected the registers from 1Ah and forth are somehow involved, but there's one thing that stopped me.

The 3565b datasheet says:
_"...The add/drop points for each phase can be set in 2A increments from 0 to 62A per phase with a fixed 4A hysteresis."_

So, if we expect the value *55 55 50* as five thresholds, then we have just a half-byte for each particular threshold, and the available value will range from 0h to Fh, that gives us maximum 15dec*2A = 30A, but not 62A as per datasheet.
I expect there might be a half-byte or a byte, where the elder bits might reside (as the highest 62Amp value can be obtained with an input 1Fh, and we need just 1 excessive bit for each threshold).

And another thing - where is the DPC enabled? Just writing non-zero values to threshold registers or in some other "control register"?

Just for information, here's the Vapor-X 290 dump (that has 6 native VRM phases versus 5+doublers on Vapor-X 290X)

SMBus_290_VaporX.txt 19k .txt file


The thresholds are *AA AA A0* here, 20A per phase, more adequate values.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> Can we get a new link for The Stilt's EVV tool? The link doesn't work for me, says it's not available anymore.


Use AIDA64 registers dump, this will get you every DPMs EVV VID, video guide link.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Okay this is my first time modding so forgive me for my noobiness.
> 
> I tried the 390 memory timings mod to my Asus 290X BIOS.
> I followed the video but ended up getting a bricked card. The following things are unclear to me:
> 
> 1. There was a step where I needed to select the hex values A6 00 01 01 with a length of F0. But if I wanted to select that with the find block option it wouldnt work.
> I then counted the values used in the video. That was 240. I then selected also 240 values (including A6 00 01 01 just like in the video). Assuming that what I did was right.
> 2. Upon correcting the checksum using hawaiireader and comparing the files I noticed I had more than one difference.. But I dont know why. Probably because of the previous step.
> 3. I also used A788 as a start with a length of 358. Is this the same for every rom?
> 4. To get to the 10000 offset I was instructies to fill it in with empty bytes. The values before the empty bytes in the video were also empty bytes. But in my ROM they were all FF values. Is this normal?
> 
> I hope someone can shed his light and help me. I am eager to learn this :$


1. Had you scrolled to beginning of ROM? you see find function has a search direction setting, so if set to forward and your not at beginning of ROM it won't find A6 00 01 01
2. Oneb1t has stated HawaiiReader fixes checksum correctly but occasionally users have reported an issue and I also had it once or twice. You can use HD7xxx Series UEFI Patch Tool BETA tool linked in useful links section in OP to fix checksum.
3. No idea what you mean, perhaps attach ROM.
4. Attach ROM and can view / advise.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> Thanks for the research!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I did a compare between Vapor-X 290, 290X and MBA on my own, and I expected the registers from 1Ah and forth are somehow involved, but there's one thing that stopped me.
> 
> The 3565b datasheet says:
> _"...The add/drop points for each phase can be set in 2A increments from 0 to 62A per phase with a fixed 4A hysteresis."_
> 
> So, if we expect the value *55 55 50* as five thresholds, then we have just a half-byte for each particular threshold, and the available value will range from 0h to Fh, that gives us maximum 15dec*2A = 30A, but not 62A as per datasheet.
> I expect there might be a half-byte or a byte, where the elder bits might reside (as the highest 62Amp value can be obtained with an input 1Fh, and we need just 1 excessive bit for each threshold).
> 
> And another thing - where is the DPC enabled? Just writing non-zero values to threshold registers or in some other "control register"?
> 
> Just for information, here's the Vapor-X 290 dump (that has 6 native VRM phases versus 5+doublers on Vapor-X 290X)
> 
> SMBus_290_VaporX.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> 
> The thresholds are *AA AA A0* here, 20A per phase, more adequate values.


All of the PDF datasheet (for different controller models) say up to 62A, however the threshold / deltas are only four bits and each bit is 2A. So infact it is 30A per phase for shedding. Higher limits wouldn't make any sense either since DPC only helps at low loads.

From 1Ah it is basically n+1. Meaning 1Ah 7:4 = limit for two phase (threshold), 3:0 limit for three phase (delta) etc.

DPC is inactive when the threshold / deltas are zero and active when they are not. Registers which exceed the actual VRM configuration (Loop 1 phase count) are RAZ. For five phase VDDC VRM you need to program just 1Ah, 1Bh.


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> All of the PDF datasheet (for different controller models) say up to 62A, however the threshold / deltas are only four bits and each bit is 2A. So infact it is 30A per phase for shedding. Higher limits wouldn't make any sense either since DPC only helps at low loads.
> 
> From 1Ah it is basically n+1. Meaning 1Ah 7:4 = limit for two phase (threshold), 3:0 limit for three phase (delta) etc.
> 
> DPC is inactive when the threshold / deltas are zero and active when they are not. Registers which exceed the actual VRM configuration (Loop 1 phase count) are RAZ. For five phase VDDC VRM you need to program just 1Ah, 1Bh.


Thanks for clarification!
I'll try to measure the difference in efficiency (if there's any) under various load scenarios and report back here.

There's also one important thing that doesn't leave my mind (and maybe not only mine) since it has been announced...

I'm speaking about the ECC error reporting for Hawaii memory controllers. As I see, GPU-Z author doesn't have enough time to implement it since January, while we have several smart guys here, who I believe could make some compact utility that would be greatly helpful while overclocking the VRAM or playing with the GPU MC timings.
The only thing we need to know, is what registers should be checked/polled.

I hope other members here are also interested in such a tool, so I just express the common opinion


----------



## OneB1t

i can easily make raw utility which reads physical memory if we have some address which read from


----------



## Streetdragon

this is what i modded so far. only higher speed on memory and core. and gave the VDDCI Voltage a little bump.
On the 290 Vapor +50mv and on the nitro +20mv.
The voltage is because the 1625Mhz memory blackscreend me from time to time in idle.

If i wanna mod the voltage(390 Nitro), do i have to change the voltage table "6528(2-8)"?
like:
"65288" ->DPM7 into "1300" ?
can someone post a screenshot of his modded voltage-table?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> ... can someone post a screenshot of his modded voltage-table?


First sentence of post 2579







.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> First sentence of post 2579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


how could i oversee this picture... lol thx xD


----------



## OneB1t

just add picture with modified bios to first post on top







that should help alot of people


----------



## Streetdragon

my last question for now....
if i wanna mod the offset a bit (i think this is the most safe way...):
390 has a offset of +19mv
i must search for "8D 00 03 00"(reading from ab)

290 has a offset of +25
i must search for "8D 00 04 00"(reading from ab)

I want both to get +50mv offset.

So i have to change both to "8D 00 08 00"

because 50/6,25 = 8 right?


----------



## gupsterg

Yep







.

Sometimes the ROM does not have the offset in, but the voltage control chip in it's "memory feature". We can override whats in "memory feature" using ROM.

Quick check to see if ROM has value is to get latest version of HawaiiReader from link in OP and check VRM Settings tab.

If checking ROM via hex editor, searching for hex values should get you in correct area, but I would use AtomBiosReader to create tables list for ROM (ref OP). Then you'll know where exactly VoltageObjectInfo table is in ROM, the offsets hex values are programmed by this table.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Sometimes the ROM does not have the offset in, but the voltage control chip in it's "memory feature". We can override whats in "memory feature" using ROM.
> 
> Quick check to see if ROM has value is to get latest version of HawaiiReader from link in OP and check VRM Settings tab.
> 
> If checking ROM via hex editor, searching for hex values should get you in correct area, but I would use AtomBiosReader to create tables list for ROM (ref OP). Then you'll know where exactly VoltageObjectInfo table is in ROM, the offsets hex values are programmed by this table.


Awesome! now i understand that^^
if someone want to see what i made:
R9 290 Vapor 4GB 1100/1625 +20mv aux +50mv offset
R9 390 Nitro 8GB 1100/1625 +20mv aux +50mv offset

290_Vapor_4GB_new.zip 199k .zip file


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> @kizwan
> 290 hw locked. With stock rom it properly reconizes as 0470. Mod rom based on Strix 390X. With mod rom atiflash reconizes it doubly - with _ai_ switch as 04DF, but during flash as "Old SSID: 0470" when mod rom is already flashed. With 046C in driver still 04DF. Maybe SSID stored not only in one place as noted in OP?
> Just trying to fix that with mod rom all 3dmarks reconizes my card as "Generic VGA".


Didn't find the result of your experiments... Did you have success in the end?

Have the same problem with 290X, changing the SSID at ~230h BIOS offset doesn't make any sense.
In DOS, Atiflash -ai reports the correct SSID change, but in W8.1 everything stays the same, an old SSID. It seems to me SSID is hardcoded somewhere else in the code, because flashing the complete BIOS from another vendor (say MSI) makes the card use the new SSID as well.

@gupsterg, @kizwan, maybe any ideas?


----------



## OneB1t

there is something interesting about changing card PCI-ID/SSID

you can flash 290X to 290 BIOS
but when edited by hand card will not boot (looks like some kind of checksum just for that part)
i think same think happen with SSID


----------



## gungstar

@mihastar If you mean by problem not changing SSID than i didn't find solution. Maybe driver reads SSID from UEFI part? "Generic VGA" problem most probably caused by old build of hbr.
@OneB1t Most probably it can't boot in UEFI mode, because not matching PCI-ID.


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> there is something interesting about changing card PCI-ID/SSID
> 
> you can flash 290X to 290 BIOS
> but when edited by hand card will not boot (looks like some kind of checksum just for that part)
> i think same think happen with SSID


I can understand DID changing problems, as the lowest '1' in 67B1 might be fused in 290 ASICs, while 290X doesn't have such. But SSID is initially a changeable field for HW vendors, and it shouldn't have such problems. You maybe right about the checksum, and I have some idea to check...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> @MihaStar If you mean by problem not changing SSID than i didn't find solution. Maybe driver reads SSID from UEFI part? "Generic VGA" problem most probably caused by old build of hbr.


Well, my current BIOS is an old reference build and there's no UEFI part at all. So it's definitely not the case of an issue.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> Thanks for clarification!
> I'll try to measure the difference in efficiency (if there's any) under various load scenarios and report back here.
> 
> There's also one important thing that doesn't leave my mind (and maybe not only mine) since it has been announced...
> 
> I'm speaking about the ECC error reporting for Hawaii memory controllers. As I see, GPU-Z author doesn't have enough time to implement it since January, while we have several smart guys here, who I believe could make some compact utility that would be greatly helpful while overclocking the VRAM or playing with the GPU MC timings.
> The only thing we need to know, is what registers should be checked/polled.
> 
> I hope other members here are also interested in such a tool, so I just express the common opinion


I've asked HWInfo author if he has interest to add it. I cannot give the information to anyone who doesn't have a NDA with AMD.
Both w1zzard and Mumak have.


----------



## The Stilt

What happens when you change the SSID? The driver doesn't load?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> @kizwan
> 290 hw locked. With stock rom it properly reconizes as 0470. Mod rom based on Strix 390X. With mod rom atiflash reconizes it doubly - with _ai_ switch as 04DF, but during flash as "Old SSID: 0470" when mod rom is already flashed. With 046C in driver still 04DF. Maybe SSID stored not only in one place as noted in OP?
> Just trying to fix that with mod rom all 3dmarks reconizes my card as "Generic VGA".
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't find the result of your experiments... Did you have success in the end?
> 
> Have the same problem with 290X, changing the SSID at ~230h BIOS offset doesn't make any sense.
> In DOS, Atiflash -ai reports the correct SSID change, but in W8.1 everything stays the same, an old SSID. It seems to me SSID is hardcoded somewhere else in the code, because flashing the complete BIOS from another vendor (say MSI) makes the card use the new SSID as well.
> 
> @gupsterg, @kizwan, maybe any ideas?
Click to expand...

Sorry, no idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> What happens when you change the SSID? The driver doesn't load?


In gungstar case, he modified Asus 390X ROM for his 290 card. Even with SSID changed to 470, it still recognized as 4DF. As a result his card is recognized as Generic VGA. Likely because device ID (67B1) & SSID (4DF) are mismatched? All I know only 390X cards use SSID 4DF.


----------



## The Stilt

Why would anyone change the SSDID and SSVID in the first place?
The driver doesn't care and there is always a generic branch which will work even if both of them are zero.

Changing these shouldn't be a issue since I've done it in the MLU ROMs (TUL to AMD).


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> I can understand DID changing problems, as the lowest '1' in 67B1 might be fused in 290 ASICs, while 290X doesn't have such. But SSID is initially a changeable field for HW vendors, and it shouldn't have such problems. You maybe right about the checksum, and I have some idea to check...


I placed the info in OP only so members wishing to add UEFI etc could see they need matched Device / Vendor ID from legacy ROM in GOP. I have no further info than what's in OP.

I noticed when I flashed Stilt's MLU ROM on a Tri-X 290 it would not become Device ID 67B0 but stay 67B1, regardless if you forced flash, etc. So I reckon it's fused, my 290 was not unlockable but from a few unlockable cards GPU-Z screenies I've seen they stay 67B1.

When this was discussed several pages back IIRC some members stated they were able to change device ID, again not sure was a while back this discussion. I also have never changed SSID in a ROM but as Stilt's MLU SSID differs from Sapphire Tri-X ROM my card accepted that.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Okay this is my first time modding so forgive me for my noobiness.
> 
> I tried the 390 memory timings mod to my Asus 290X BIOS.
> I followed the video but ended up getting a bricked card. The following things are unclear to me:
> 
> 1. There was a step where I needed to select the hex values A6 00 01 01 with a length of F0. But if I wanted to select that with the find block option it wouldnt work.
> I then counted the values used in the video. That was 240. I then selected also 240 values (including A6 00 01 01 just like in the video). Assuming that what I did was right.
> 2. Upon correcting the checksum using hawaiireader and comparing the files I noticed I had more than one difference.. But I dont know why. Probably because of the previous step.
> 3. I also used A788 as a start with a length of 358. Is this the same for every rom?
> 4. To get to the 10000 offset I was instructies to fill it in with empty bytes. The values before the empty bytes in the video were also empty bytes. But in my ROM they were all FF values. Is this normal?
> 
> I hope someone can shed his light and help me. I am eager to learn this :$


Pretty please?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Pretty please?


Post 2620 ?







.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Post 2620 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am so sorry. I missed it and I even read every post. Not good enough apparently. Excuse me.


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I've asked HWInfo author if he has interest to add it. I cannot give the information to anyone who doesn't have a NDA with AMD.
> Both w1zzard and Mumak have.


Well, I understand. Theoretically I might have a sighed NDA with AMD, but in fact I don't have real account to access their restricted docs. Anyway, I'm not capable to make the tool myself...









So, maybe we could make some small donations to encourage you to help us? Like in times when you re-engineered the timings for Elpida memory on 290/290X?
I expect there's not so much work to do...
I'm afraid GPU-Z and HWInfo makers are not very interested, as their products are free and it's more important for them to add support/detection for new hardware or sensors, rather than implementing quite specific overclocking features.


----------



## gupsterg

@Mumak is very good, I have faith he will do implementation ASAP







.

Trust me Mihastar







, Mumak is phenomenally fast on supporting his app







, regardless it is free







. I have experienced better support given on his free app vs a paid one







. His response to members in the HWiNFO support thread on OCN plus his own forum dedicated to it is *phenomenal*







.

Even when these guys sign NDA some of the documentation isn't as brilliant as we'd think







.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> I'm afraid GPU-Z and HWInfo makers are not very interested, as their products are free and it's more important for them to add support/detection for new hardware or sensors, rather than implementing quite specific overclocking features.


I don't like it when someone makes conclusions out of wrong assumptions.


----------



## Darknessrise13

I didn't save my uber mode bios, only my quiet mode bios. Does anyone have a stock gigabyte reference 290 bios for uber mode?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> I didn't save my uber mode bios, only my quiet mode bios. Does anyone have a stock gigabyte reference 290 bios for uber mode?


290 not 290X? There is no uber mode on the 290.


----------



## mrgnex

So I tried making a AtomDis table with the instructions in the first post but I am stuck at the last step (7).
I have downloaded and renamed my BIOS (I dont know if that is necessary). When I enter the command this is the result:

[email protected]:~/AtomDis$ ./atomdis l ASUS290x >bios_tables.txt
l: No such file or directory

What did I do wrong? All commands before this worked fine.


----------



## gungstar

@mrgnexUse AtomBiosReader for Windows


----------



## mrgnex

@gungstar That worked, thanks.


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> I don't like it when someone makes conclusions out of wrong assumptions.


Excuse me for my conclusions, but I would be glad to be mistaken in this case, really.


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Mumak is very good, I have faith he will do implementation ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Trust me Mihastar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Mumak is phenomenally fast on supporting his app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , regardless it is free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have experienced better support given on his free app vs a paid one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . His response to members in the HWiNFO support thread on OCN plus his own forum dedicated to it is *phenomenal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Even when these guys sign NDA some of the documentation isn't as brilliant as we'd think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I hope everything will be good in the end







Truly speaking, I didn't use HWiNFO tool ever... Can't say why that happened, but I used Everest for ages, and then, when it renamed to AIDA...


----------



## gupsterg

@mihastar

Try it you may like it







.

HWiNFO is my no 1 choice of app for monitoring data, nothing comes close to the amount of data it can show







. I have a lot of the data it can show disabled, as I don't require it. No app was able to tell me VRM monitoring data of Hawaii nor Fiji. Even the coolant temp on Fury X AIO is not shown in any other app.

Recently I noted 2 new sensors on my mobo appearing in HWiNFO, considering now my board is out of production I was amazed to see them.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







To me HWiNFO is geared towards the overclocker, I really can't see a "normal" PC user really being interested in the stats it shows. It is the most customisable monitoring app I've had the pleasure of using, it has unparalleled support by author Martin Malik (aka Mumak)







.


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Sorry, no idea.
> In gungstar case, he modified Asus 390X ROM for his 290 card. Even with SSID changed to 470, it still recognized as 4DF. As a result his card is recognized as Generic VGA. Likely because device ID (67B1) & SSID (4DF) are mismatched? All I know only 390X cards use SSID 4DF.


I don't think the BIOS contains some "matched pairs", the reason is somewhere else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> What happens when you change the SSID? The driver doesn't load?


Nothing happens. The SSVID and SSDID remain the same, as they were in unmodified BIOS. The driver loads and works properly.

I had an assumption there's some checksum that prevents SSID change. I tried to swap the bytes within the SSVID and SSDID words, and swapped the entire words - and it didn't change the situation anyhow. In the end I replaced both words with zeros - and again, the GPU loaded the initial values, definitely from some other place in the ROM.

I checked the device PCI config space, the Subsys register at 2Ch with IDs is RO, as expected, but there's a similar register at 4Ch, that is RW and the value from 4Ch automatically moves to 2Ch. So, it seems to me the SSVID and SSDID values are loaded to 4Ch during OpROM execution.


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Hi everyone.

Thanks to gpusterg for giving me a bios with LLC one(my card has very bad vdroop). Unfortunately it seems going over 1.275v gives me a black screen when benching.

Sterg explained this is something that jsut happens on cards that have llc enabled. Well i still havent given up and thought id post if anyone had any tips i could try to push further.

If not ill have to settle for 1110-1115 core @+100 which i feel is abit under average, especially for a Vapor-X.


----------



## gupsterg

@mihastar

Must be card dependent as if subsystem vendor / device id can be changed.

Here is screenie of my Tri-X 290 OC "out of box" (ref PCB AMD stamp by PCI-E fingers).



Here it is with MLU +0mV with slight mods of my own.



Subsystem Vendor has definitely changed, I never noted if Subsystem Device ID had changed but I would assume so. Device ID remained 67B1 even though MLU is 67B0. Vendor ID was no different in each case as ROMs had same values.


----------



## mrgnex

Well I did the 390MC edit and it worked! I gained a whopping 3 points in heaven benchmark:


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @MihaStar
> Subsystem Vendor has definitely changed, I never noted if Subsystem Device ID had changed but I would assume so. Device ID remained 67B1 even though MLU is 67B0. Vendor ID was no different in each case as ROMs had same values.


Yes, you are right, and I've already mentioned that - when the BIOS is changed completely, the SSID also changes to a new value, but this doesn't happen via values located slightly before PCI Data Structure started with "PCIR" at ~230h offset.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @mihastar
> Subsystem Vendor has definitely changed, I never noted if Subsystem Device ID had changed but I would assume so. Device ID remained 67B1 even though MLU is 67B0. Vendor ID was no different in each case as ROMs had same values.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right, and I've already mentioned that - when the BIOS is changed completely, the SSID also changes to a new value, but this doesn't happen via values located slightly before PCI Data Structure started with "PCIR" at ~230h offset.
Click to expand...

Changing the value there should be changing the SSID. You probably have registry problem. Uninstall the driver & remove registry entry below.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0001

SSID is stored here.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0001\VolatileSettings


----------



## The Stilt

Certain bits on DeviceID are fused, however SSDID & SSVID are not for obvious reasons: they are inteded to be changed by the vendor / ODM.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> Excuse me for my conclusions, but I would be glad to be mistaken in this case, really.


I'm already working on the EDC counter


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 290 not 290X? There is no uber mode on the 290.


What's the second bios that unlocks the fan?


----------



## mrgnex

Well I did the 390MC edit and it worked! I gained a whopping 3 points in heaven benchmark XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Well I did the 390MC edit and it worked! I gained a whopping 3 points in heaven benchmark:


Attached is the modified BIOS for anyone who wants it btw.

290X_390MC_ASUS.zip 93k .zip file


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Scorpion49 has reference 390X, perhaps he will share ROM. AFAIK I have not yet seen a reference PCB 390 owner post in owners club.


I wonder how well it overclocks @Scorpion49 could you let us know, thx also this is the same as reference 290x right?


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Changing the value there should be changing the SSID. You probably have registry problem. Uninstall the driver & remove registry entry below.
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0001
> 
> SSID is stored here.
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0001\VolatileSettings


Thanks for the tips, but there's no problem with the driver and Windows at all.

I've performed two more experiments to prove that.

At first, I tried to check the PCI Config Space under DOS. There's no AMD driver, only OpROM execution. The BIOS with zero SSID field, but I see both 2Ch and 4Ch registers filled with proper information. So, those registers are filled from some other space in vBIOS during OpROM execution.

After that, I reflashed my BIOS with MSI BIOS with also zero-ed SSID fields - and after reboot, under DOS, I already see both registers, but filled with MSI's SSID respectively.

So, again, *the SSID fields located before the PCI Data Structure ("PCIR") in our BIOSes definitely doesn't impact the content of registers 2Ch and 4Ch of card's PCI Config Space, and as a result - to driver detection in OS*.


----------



## OneB1t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Well I did the 390MC edit and it worked! I gained a whopping 3 points in heaven benchmark XD
> Attached is the modified BIOS for anyone who wants it btw.
> 
> 290X_390MC_ASUS.zip 93k .zip file


you gained only little as you CPU is bottlenecking your GPU under heaven


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> Thanks for the tips, but there's no problem with the driver and Windows at all.
> 
> I've performed two more experiments to prove that.
> 
> At first, I tried to check the PCI Config Space under DOS. There's no AMD driver, only OpROM execution. The BIOS with zero SSID field, but I see both 2Ch and 4Ch registers filled with proper information. So, those registers are filled from some other space in vBIOS during OpROM execution.
> 
> After that, I reflashed my BIOS with MSI BIOS with also zero-ed SSID fields - and after reboot, under DOS, I already see both registers, but filled with MSI's SSID respectively.
> 
> So, again, *the SSID fields located before the PCI Data Structure ("PCIR") in our BIOSes definitely doesn't impact the content of registers 2Ch and 4Ch of card's PCI Config Space, and as a result - to driver detection in OS*.


I did an experiment with Fiji ROM/card as have no Hawaii cards any more and your testing matches mine.

So if I take my stock AMD Fury X ROM and add Sapphire Fury Nitro subsystem vendor/device ID it will show as programmed, but on reboot it reverts to AMD Fury X.


----------



## Mumak

First HWiNFO test build featuring EDC (GPU VRAM error) counter sent to The Stilt for testing.
If all goes well and works as expected, I will immediately release it to public.


----------



## gupsterg

Well I said Mumak would not disappoint @mihastar







.

Many thanks for you're support Mumak







, as well as The Stilt







.


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Well I said Mumak would not disappoint @MihaStar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Many thanks for you're support Mumak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as well as The Stilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Wow, I'm impressed too!









The only question I have is "why didn't we do that in January and have waited for so long"?


----------



## Mumak

We're not finished yet, don't know if it will work as expected. That should be known soon








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> The only question I have is "why didn't we do that in January and have waited for so long"?


I'm wondering too








But nobody asked me for that, until 2 days ago. I also didn't have the required information...
I'm adding a lot of custom features which I deem useful for more users. I do that not only for important users (i.e. the WHEA counter was a request from NASA), but any user which comes with good ideas and I have the required information to implement it. Note, that a lot of information is kept secret by the vendors and they don't release it, no matter how many NDAs you have.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're not finished yet, don't know if it will work as expected. That should be known soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But nobody asked me for that, until 2 days ago. I also didn't have the required information...
> I'm adding a lot of custom features which I deem useful for more users. I do that not only for important users (i.e. the WHEA counter was a request from NASA), but any user which comes with good ideas and I have the required information to implement it. Note, that a lot of information is kept secret by the vendors and they don't release it, no matter how many NDAs you have.


Mumak you do an excellent Job with the software but I noticed on earlier versions it was not reading the correct cpu VID on my FX 8350/sabertooth and also was a drain on resources whilst gaming(causing stuttering) which others had noticed too, and no I did not have the Sabertooth's sensor activated, but I take it the bugs have been worked out by now? Keep up the good work though


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> you gained only little as you CPU is bottlenecking your GPU under heaven


Overclocking it to 4.8 GHz didn't do a whole lot either..:


----------



## matty50racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> First HWiNFO test build featuring EDC (GPU VRAM error) counter sent to The Stilt for testing.
> If all goes well and works as expected, I will immediately release it to public.


This is awesome Mumak!







I have always been a big fan of your software. I'll be sending a donation your way.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Mumak you do an excellent Job with the software but I noticed on earlier versions it was not reading the correct cpu VID on my FX 8350/sabertooth and also was a drain on resources whilst gaming(causing stuttering) which others had noticed too, and no I did not have the Sabertooth's sensor activated, but I take it the bugs have been worked out by now? Keep up the good work though


Hard to say if that was resolved without knowing the exact details of the issues. If it wasn't the ASUS EC sensor, it might have been the storage driver (SMART monitoring). There have been lots of changes in that code, or the driver might have been fixed.
You will need to try again and if there are issues, give me more details and we will try to resolve it.


----------



## The Stilt

EDC reading is a go









Just remember that you need to apply stress in order to activate the EDC itself. EDC is disabled in idle (2D) performance state and only active in performance states. So increasing the clocks on the desktop while staring at the EDC counter will be pointless







Set the clocks / timing you want, run a game or a benchmark (3DMark11 with tesselation on is good) and check the "maximum" count after the run.

There will be a sudden clock reduction in memory overclocks now, especially on Hawaii cards









Great job Mumak


----------



## Mumak

EDC looks quite good so far, just a small polishing needed







Stay tuned


----------



## gupsterg

Many thanks too you both







.

I know off topic but i thought i'd ask, will this feature work on Fiji?


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Many thanks too you both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I know off topic but i thought i'd ask, will this feature work on Fiji?


Sorry, but no. We don't have info how to support Fiji (yet).


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, just glad Hawaii owners have feature







and hopefully you guys will crack it for Fiji (if it support feature).


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> There will be a sudden clock reduction in memory overclocks now, especially on Hawaii cards


Many months ago you stated Grenada roms have improved MC timings, helping it attain better RAM clocks (besides IC used on Grenada). So as we can apply this mod to Hawaii rom, I'm assuming with this new feature members will be able to verify if mod is helping?


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> EDC looks quite good so far, just a small polishing needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned


That's unreal!!!








Thank you both, @Mumak and @The Stilt


----------



## Mumak

OK guys, so here the first HWiNFO build featuring the EDC counter: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_525_2869.zip
EDIT: Beta builds replaced with final release. Get v5.30 or later from: http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php

The value is shown as "GPU Memory Errors" and as already described by @The Stilt, it counts errors only when the GPU is under load.

Note, that on some GPUs the current counter might reset back to 0 when the GPU goes idle (i.e. Tobago), while on others the current value should keep the last error count when going idle (i.e. Tahiti, Hawaii) and continue counting after the GPU is under load again. The behavior on GPUs like Tobago might change in future versions...

Happy testing and clock adjusting !









Many thanks to @The Stilt !


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> OK guys, so here the first HWiNFO build featuring the EDC counter: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_525_2869.zip


Thanks, +Rep!

I got 19 errors with my HD 7970 1200/1700MHz and tight Memory Timings with a comlete CompuBenchCL run.
I guess this is tolerable.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> Thanks, +Rep!
> 
> I got 19 errors with my HD 7970 1200/1700MHz and tight Memory Timings with a comlete CompuBenchCL run.
> I guess this is tolerable.


You want to stress the ROPs at their maximum capacity (i.e high resolution 3D load, such as 3DMarks)








The EDC doesn't separate correctable errors from uncorrectable ones, so you don't really know if they were corrected or not. Once you have a significant amount of errors which get through, you'll get visible artifacts. Prior that you just lose performance.


----------



## Mumak

So guys, here another update: http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_525_2870.zip
This build fixes resetting of EDC counters when a Bonaire / Tobago GPU (and perhaps some others too) goes idle.

Please note, that these intermediate builds I posted here will be pulled when a new public (Beta) build is released. All future builds will keep this EDC reporting, so no worries with upgrading









EDIT: Build 2870 pulled in favor of another update. Scroll down in this thread...


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> You want to stress the ROPs at their maximum capacity (i.e high resolution 3D load, such as 3DMarks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EDC doesn't separate correctable errors from uncorrectable ones, so you don't really know if they were corrected or not. Once you have a significant amount of errors which get through, you'll get visible artifacts. Prior that you just lose performance.


After I finished all High-Level-Tests in GFXBench GL, I had 4,294,967,310 errors.








But no visible artifacts and my demanding games also ran fine with FPS gains, compared to my orginal BIOS.
I will check someday, if looser memory timings gives me more performance.


----------



## The Stilt

Sounds like the timings are too high for the clocks you are using since that's a huge amount errors. There are six memory controllers with two channels each on Tahiti, so the errors accumulate at extremely high rates once the controllers start flipping. The timings I made for Tahiti and Hawaii were tuned for EDC 0 (obviously) with around 25MHz of slack.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> After I finished all High-Level-Tests in GFXBench GL, I had 4,294,967,310 errors.


That number looks suspicious (0x10000000E), so I'm not sure whether it's correct. It might indicate an issue with overflow counting.
Which HWiNFO build have you used, 2870 ? Have you had a chance to look how the count grows? You might try to enable sensor logging to see how it evolved.

@The Stilt: Can you please try to test with register overflow ? I think there might be an issue with this.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> @The Stilt: Can you please try to test with register overflow ? I think there might be an issue with this.


Not really, since it would take over 25 hours to saturate a 32-bit counter even at the maximum rate I can generate the error patterns at








I would either need to tamper with the VDDCI or the clocks to make the MCDs produce random errors at higher rate, but I'm not sure how reliable it would be.


----------



## Mumak

Hm, it seems to me that the problem might be that HWiNFO thinks there was an overflow, while in fact there wasn't such. Now the question is why and what exactly happened.
So perhaps a longer test with a low rate (and idle/load switching) might reveal something. But if the problem (sudden jump to >4G errors) occurs best would be if this would be captured in the HWiNFO Debug File, so I can see exactly what happened...
Also depends whether @Lard used the 2870 build that has some additional improvements.


----------



## mus1mus

Holy mother. Great job you guys!

Now I can maybe verify why my ref VTX3D card can clck so very high yet performs less than other 290Xs I have clocked significantly lower.

Great collaboration guys.


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Also depends whether @Lard used the 2870 build that has some additional improvements.


I repeated the bench with the new 2870 build now, and had only 16 errors.
Everyting seems to be fine.


----------



## Mumak

Please let us know if you see a sudden jump by >4,000,000,000 errors that doesn't grow significantly after that. That might indicate something wonky with the calculation/reporting...


----------



## Lard

Sure, but for now I'm done with benching.
Great work!


----------



## Mumak

Update: It seems there's a possible issue with how the EDC count is calculated in case the GPU goes idle for very short periods of time (less than the HWiNFO polling time). In this case the GPU resets the counter, but HWiNFO doesn't notice this and thinks it has overflown. This can be seen as sudden jumps by 4G in the error rate.
We're working on a solution...


----------



## gupsterg

Now wish I'd kept 1 Hawaii card







.


----------



## spyshagg

I waited for this day









No more guessing. We can now find where the memory squeezes its last fps of performance. Hawaii delivering since 2013!

good job and reps all around boys










cheers


----------



## Bartouille

Looks like I have a card with crap memory or just a bug?







Time to lower that clock or apply more voltage.


----------



## kizwan

Tested using Firestrike Ultra with my cards in crossfire.

Result:-
1500MHz memory clock
- Elpida card = 0 error
- Hynix card = 1754 errors

1400MHz memory clock
- Elpida card = 0 error
- Hynix card = 1 error


----------



## mus1mus

So it shows that Elpida can accept tighter timings or just more immune to such?

Guess, with the tool already available, we can try to pinpoint hex bits that can give us performance and which ones cause mistimings?

Interest Grows again.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> So it shows that Elpida can accept tighter timings or just more immune to such?
> 
> Guess, with the tool already available, we can try to pinpoint hex bits that can give us performance and which ones cause mistimings?
> 
> Interest Grows again.


Probably a little bit of both.

I'll choose simpler route; try 1375 memory timings on Hynix. 1250 seems too tight.


----------



## gungstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> We can now find where the memory squeezes its last fps of performance.


I think oclmembech can help with it.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I have a card with crap memory or just a bug?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to lower that clock or apply more voltage.


This is most probably due to the bug described here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/2690#post_25188024
Your actual error rate seems to be ~1600.
I'll post another build with a workaround soon.


----------



## Mumak

So here another update: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_525_2871.zip
This build adds a workaround for the previously described issue when the rate suddenly jumps by >4G errors.
Note, that this is not a perfect workaround, but I believe it should significantly reduce the problem. We're still searching for a better solution...


----------



## Streetdragon

With crossfire i only get the error reading of my second card, when ulps is disabled.
if ulps is enabled(second card is shuting down) i get both readings


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> With crossfire i only get the error reading of my second card, when ulps is disabled.
> if ulps is enabled(second card is shuting down) i get both readings


Odd







Try to disable the "Reorder GPUs" option in HWiNFO.


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> So here another update: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_525_2871.zip
> This build adds a workaround for the previously described issue when the rate suddenly jumps by >4G errors.
> Note, that this is not a perfect workaround, but I believe it should significantly reduce the problem. We're still searching for a better solution...


First of all, thank you again!









The brief results - ran 3DMark FireStrike Extreme one time with 3 errors, and then several times with 0 errors at 1500MHz with Elpida 4032BABG on MBA 290X.
The error monitoring works, adding about ~30-50MHz leads to dozens of errors.

There's one issue, as for me - the button "Reset Min/AVG/MAX values" doesn't reset the counter to 0 - instead, it sets all 4 fields (current/min/max/avg) to an equal value. I needed to close and open the monitoring window again to clean the counter.

p.s. Somehow I could get dozens of errors just switching between tabs in Firefox browser


----------



## chris89

How do I set the TDP and static max voltage? On my R9 380X im looking at shutdowns 125mv+ from stock at 1250Mhz. It can run 1235Mhz. Made major strides on luxmark.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/bz891l69d338lp4/LuxMark-v3.0.rar
http://www.luxmark.info/top_results/LuxBall%20HDR/OpenCL/GPU?page=18

http://www.luxmark.info/node/2543





Tonga.zip 42k .zip file


----------



## Bartouille

Ran various benchmarks to see which one hits the hardest.









Code:



Code:


EDC.txt

Stress test: Various (10 minutes runs)
OC software: MSI Afterburner 4.2.0
Bios: Stock
Drivers version: 15.11.1 Beta

- Card 1 (50.6%) -

3DMark Firestrike 1.1 GT1:
953/1500MHz 1200/1500mV - 9 errors

3DMark Firestrike 1.1 GT2:
953/1500MHz 1200/1500mV - 1 error

3DMark11 Performance GT1:
953/1500MHz 1200/1500mV - 117 errors

3DMark11 Performance GT2:
953/1500MHz 1200/1500mV - 5 errors

3DMark11 Performance GT3:
953/1500MHz 1200/1500mV - 14 errors

3DMark11 Performance GT4:
953/1500MHz 1200/1500mV - 3 errors

Valley (Extreme HD):
953/1500MHz 1200/1500mV - 38 errors

Heaven (Extreme):
953/1500MHz 1200/1500mV - 5 errors

Metro 2033 Benchmark (High):
953/1500MHz 1200/1500mV - 9 errors

Metro Last Light Benchmark (High):
953/1500MHz 1200/1500mV - 2 errors

- Card 2 (53.7%) -

TODO

Also ran some modded Skyrim and Rise of the Tomb Raider but nothing came close to 3DMark11 Graphics Test 1. So that's what I'm going to use.


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> Also ran some modded Skyrim and Rise of the Tomb Raider but nothing came close to 3DMark11 Graphics Test 1. So that's what I'm going to use.


It seems to me I've caught my 3 errors during 3DMark FireStrike Demo (I forgot to uncheck it during the first run). Could you also check how much errors does it produce in your case?


----------



## Bartouille

Ran it once only got 1 error during the demo.


----------



## Mumak

I made an attempt to support EDC on Fiji, but trying to read counters results in a BSOD after few secs.. Also some other things there are very uncertain.. That doesn't look good, I'm afraid


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Odd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to disable the "Reorder GPUs" option in HWiNFO.


Already diabled it


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Already diabled it


Is there a difference when both GPUs are idle or under load ?
EDC counter is available only when the GPU is under load.


----------



## gupsterg

@Mumak

No worries







, cheers for update







.

@chris89

Viewing your screenshot of HR it has not picked up PowerTune section in PowerPlay of ROM. You can modifying manually using hex editor, you need to ref tonga_pptable.h to know create hex value in PowerPlay. Best if discussed in the 285 bios mod thread







.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @mumak
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , cheers for update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @chris89
> 
> Viewing your screenshot of HR it has not picked up PowerTune section in PowerPlay of ROM. You can modifying manually using hex editor, you need to ref tonga_pptable.h to know create hex value in PowerPlay. Best if discussed in the 285 bios mod thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


For sure man thank you. Right now the Bios just wants to stick to stock max volts of 1.219v and I don't know the tdp value...

I'd like to volt to 1.350v or so to get 1250mhz core stable...

Adjusting voltages in the voltage tables for Tonga reader doesn't change a single thing... Never goes above 1.219v unless adjusted by Sapphire Trixx.

Can you link me to the thread or possibly explain a bit more and show what to do to look at the hex? I have NotePad++ with Hex plugin...

Thanks

http://www.mediafire.com/view/?wszsstmk39cjiwt

Well I found that tdp max of 250% plus max +200mv is 1.4500v I was able to complete Luxmark at 1,275Mhz... Card drew 268 watts and core temp saw 65C. I scored 12,997 points... stock is shy of 10,000 points.

R9 380X at 12,997 points & TITAN X at 13,361 points

http://www.luxmark.info/node/2544


----------



## Bartouille

Hey guys. When you want to get rid of a memory strap (e.g. make last strap 1376MHz-MAX instead of 1501MHz-MAX), do you keep the strap and make the timings the same as the previous one or simply delete it and fill space with 00 bytes?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> Hey guys. When you want to get rid of a memory strap (e.g. make last strap 1376MHz-MAX instead of 1501MHz-MAX), do you keep the strap and make the timings the same as the previous one or simply delete it and fill space with 00 bytes?


The former is better & easier way. For the latter, filling 00 bytes is not the correct way to do it.


----------



## MihaStar

Greetings, friends!









I have good news to those who had card misdetection or dreamed about changing their Subsystem Vendor ID and Device ID for any reasons.

So, here's the guide:


Spoiler: SSVID and SSDID changing guide







Everything is quite clear I guess








We just calculate the 2h*SSVID and 2h*SSDID values and write them down to offsets 74h and 7Ch.
In fact, the resulting value will take 2 bytes + 1 excessive bit (sometimes), so those excessive bits are written to the upper half-bytes (values 3*1*h and 5*1*h in the example).
In case your values suit into just 2 bytes (small values), the upper half-byte should be zeroed (values would be 3*0*h and 5*0*h respectively).

There's one more field for SSVID and SSDID, where they lie in unmodified state (a little before PCI Data Structure beginning with "PCIR" header), so we add new values here too.

After that just fix the checksum with HawaiiBIOSReader and voila!!







You might have some fun like that...









Spoiler: Example
















@OneB1t, you could implement this stuff to the BIOSReader







As I could see, the offsets are identical for 390/X and 290/X BIOSes, don't know about Fiji though...


----------



## OneB1t

yep i will implement it in next updates
i finally graduated so i now have some time for improvements


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> yep i will implement it in next updates
> i finally graduated so i now have some time for improvements


My congratulations!!
















Could you also check my method on your system?

It would be great if someone also interested could verify the result.
@gungstar, I remember you had some issues...
@gupsterg, you are welcome with your Fiji results


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> @gupsterg, you are welcome with your Fiji results


Will do







, +rep for share of information







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> i finally graduated so i now have some time for improvements


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> Greetings, friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have good news to those who had card misdetection or dreamed about changing their Subsystem Vendor ID and Device ID for any reasons.
> 
> So, here's the guide:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SSVID and SSDID changing guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is quite clear I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just calculate the 2h*SSVID and 2h*SSDID values and write them down to offsets 74h and 7Ch.
> In fact, the resulting value will take 2 bytes + 1 excessive bit (sometimes), so those excessive bits are written to the upper half-bytes (values 3*1*h and 5*1*h in the example).
> In case your values suit into just 2 bytes (small values), the upper half-byte should be zeroed (values would be 3*0*h and 5*0*h respectively).
> 
> There's one more field for SSVID and SSDID, where they lie in unmodified state (a little before PCI Data Structure beginning with "PCIR" header), so we add new values here too.
> 
> After that just fix the checksum with HawaiiBIOSReader and voila!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might have some fun like that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @OneB1t, you could implement this stuff to the BIOSReader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I could see, the offsets are identical for 390/X and 290/X BIOSes, don't know about Fiji though...


Busted! rep+ The offsets 74h and 7Ch going to be identical in all ATOM ROM because it's exactly right after VBIOS ROM header which is fixed length (70h). The ones before PCIR, in the ATOM ROM header, the offsets may not be the same across Hawaii, Grenada, Fiji, etc ROM but they will exactly the same place before the "PCIR" strings.

I made Hex Workshop structure viewer script. It'll help people see the structure of the AMD/ATI VBIOS (excluding the MihaStar's SSDID*2h & SSVID*2h).
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_32SYawOggYYU4xci1jVWpnWTA&usp=sharing


----------



## gungstar

@MihaStar It works. And looks like driver takes info for "system-hardware" tab only from offsets 74h and 7Ch. Thank you.


----------



## generaleramon

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwRLVWjCmX0pdWhzNGFHMjkzQWc/view?usp=sharing

What value is the fSW? Thanks


----------



## gungstar

@OneB1t @DDSZ With my mod bios hbr report hidden offset is 96, but it set to 60(hex).


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> @OneB1t @DDSZ With my mod bios hbr report hidden offset is 96, but it set to 60(hex).


The value in HBR is in decimal.


----------



## spyshagg

my elpidas go from almost zero errors to blackscreen once over the limit.


----------



## Bartouille

I've been monitoring edc past couple days. I don't know if this is a bug or something... I got around 280 errors after playing the Witcher 3 for 45 mins on one card which is fine, the other card had around the same, and then all of a sudden one card started producing like 200 errors every 2 seconds for no reason.

I find monitoring edc very useful, but I don't know how much I can trust it right now. Wish I could have access to the raw data of that register or wherever that information is stored, but honestly I have no clue how to even access gpu registers. Does amd provide some libraries to do this (ADL?) ?

Also I would like to know what is considered a "normal" error rate, because from my testing you almost have to keep your memory at stock for it to generate no error, and 280 errors over 45 minutes doesn't seem all that much considering how often gpu reads/writes to that memory.







And the fact that that mechanism is already in place and probably causes some overhead already? might as well use it??

Anyways, interesting stuff.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> I've been monitoring edc past couple days. I don't know if this is a bug or something... I got around 280 errors after playing the Witcher 3 for 45 mins on one card which is fine, the other card had around the same, and then all of a sudden one card started producing like 200 errors every 2 seconds for no reason.
> 
> I find monitoring edc very useful, but I don't know how much I can trust it right now. Wish I could have access to the raw data of that register or wherever that information is stored, but honestly I have no clue how to even access gpu registers. Does amd provide some libraries to do this (ADL?) ?
> 
> Also I would like to know what is considered a "normal" error rate, because from my testing you almost have to keep your memory at stock for it to generate no error, and 280 errors over 45 minutes doesn't seem all that much considering how often gpu reads/writes to that memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact that that mechanism is already in place and probably causes some overhead already? might as well use it??
> 
> Anyways, interesting stuff.


My opinions:-

On my cards, even though I got 1XXX errors, I still get performance boost. Basically so far positive scaling when overclock. My conclusion, if I can eliminate the errors, I probably can get more performance boost.
290/290X use 6.0Gbps H5GQ2H24AFR-R0C (64Mx32) 1.5V. So it is rated at 1500MHz. If this is true I don't know why I'm getting errors at 1500MHz. Maybe I got wrong information & we actually getting the one rated at 5.0Gbps only. The cards that have Elpida memory, the info I found it is rated at 5.0Gbps (1.5V) only. So not surprising if we get errors when overclock since we don't have memory voltage control except lightning & matrix.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> [*] 290/290X use 6.0Gbps H5GQ2H24AFR-R0C (64Mx32) 1.5V. So it is rated at 1500MHz. If this is true I don't know why I'm getting errors at 1500MHz. Maybe I got wrong information & we actually getting the one rated at 5.0Gbps only. The cards that have Elpida memory, the info I found it is rated at 5.0Gbps (1.5V) only. So not surprising if we get errors when overclock since we don't have memory voltage control except lightning & matrix.
> [/LIST]


The memory modules themselves can do 1700 - 1800MHz on their rated timings at stock voltages. The limit however has nothing to do with the memory itself, but the memory controllers of the GPU. There are eight of them, each handling two memory channels (16 x 32). Due the total width of the memory interface these controllers were never designed for high frequencies, since obviously there was no need to. Personally I've never seen a 290X card which would do over 1450MHz (or so) without producing errors.

"Grenada" is the exact same ASIC which 290X uses, but it uses different memory modules (both die version and density) than 290X does. There are several memory controller specific settings which differ between 390 and 290 cards, but they are not documented at all. It is uncertain if these settings were changed due the drastically different memory configuration of the cards, or to make the memory controller to clock better. Also none of the memory module datasheet provide any hints which could be used to set these settings.

So unless someone can source a R9 390 4GB card bios intended for Hynix AFR or Elpida BBBG ICs, I guess we never know.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> I've been monitoring edc past couple days. I don't know if this is a bug or something... I got around 280 errors after playing the Witcher 3 for 45 mins on one card which is fine, the other card had around the same, and then all of a sudden one card started producing like 200 errors every 2 seconds for no reason.
> 
> I find monitoring edc very useful, but I don't know how much I can trust it right now. Wish I could have access to the raw data of that register or wherever that information is stored, but honestly I have no clue how to even access gpu registers. Does amd provide some libraries to do this (ADL?) ?


I believe it should be accurate as long as you don't get sudden peaks by 4,000,000,000, etc.
I'm sorry but I cannot disclose the registers, this is confidential. ADL won't help there either.


----------



## The Stilt

Yeah, outside the unexpected roll-overs happening on the earlier versions the count seems to be correct and perfectly aligned with the figures read using internal tools.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> [*] 290/290X use 6.0Gbps H5GQ2H24AFR-R0C (64Mx32) 1.5V. So it is rated at 1500MHz. If this is true I don't know why I'm getting errors at 1500MHz. Maybe I got wrong information & we actually getting the one rated at 5.0Gbps only. The cards that have Elpida memory, the info I found it is rated at 5.0Gbps (1.5V) only. So not surprising if we get errors when overclock since we don't have memory voltage control except lightning & matrix.
> [/LIST]
> 
> 
> 
> The memory modules themselves can do 1700 - 1800MHz on their rated timings at stock voltages. The limit however has nothing to do with the memory itself, but the memory controllers of the GPU. *There are eight of them, each handling two memory channels (16 x 32). Due the total width of the memory interface these controllers were never designed for high frequencies, since obviously there was no need to. Personally I've never seen a 290X card which would do over 1450MHz (or so) without producing errors.*
> 
> "Grenada" is the exact same ASIC which 290X uses, but it uses different memory modules (both die version and density) than 290X does. There are several memory controller specific settings which differ between 390 and 290 cards, but they are not documented at all. It is uncertain if these settings were changed due the drastically different memory configuration of the cards, or to make the memory controller to clock better. Also none of the memory module datasheet provide any hints which could be used to set these settings.
> 
> So unless someone can source a R9 390 4GB card bios intended for Hynix AFR or Elpida BBBG ICs, I guess we never know.
Click to expand...

I feel a lot better after reading that. Yeah, exactly, I actually don't need higher than 1300MHz to be honest. One thing that I forgot that I'm using tighter timing. I should try with stock/rated timings later but if it still producing errors at 1500, I won't mine.


----------



## spyshagg

it matches with my observation. 1475mhz and 1425 are the limit of both my 290x without errors


----------



## Walrusbonzo

The Stilt, are there are any known memory timing tweaks for Hynix BFR RAM?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Walrusbonzo*
> 
> The Stilt, are there are any known memory timing tweaks for Hynix BFR RAM?


I don't have timing sets for any other ICs but Hynix AFR, MFR and Elpida BBBG 2Gb








The timings for all of the ICs I've worked with have had plenty of slack, however the behavior between the ICs is quite different. Hynix AFR is more sensitive to the timings and therefore uses slighly looser timings than MFR does. If those BFRs are 2Gb density you could see if the AFR timings work for them even remotely. Use EDC monitoring in HWInfo.

However due the massive bandwidth available on 290/390 cards tuning the timings won't make much of a difference, for normal use.


----------



## Walrusbonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I don't have timing sets for any other ICs but Hynix AFR, MFR and Elpida BBBG 2Gb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The timings for all of the ICs I've worked with have had plenty of slack, however the behavior between the ICs is quite different. Hynix AFR is more sensitive to the timings and therefore uses slighly looser timings than MFR does. If those BFRs are 2Gb density you could see if the AFR timings work for them even remotely. Use EDC monitoring in HWInfo.
> 
> However due the massive bandwidth available on 290/390 cards tuning the timings won't make much of a difference, for normal use.


Shame, thanks Stilt! I already tried the AFR timings, instant graphical corruption upon booting into Windows.

Your knowledge has been amazing for me! I have a pair of Powercolor 7950s that were terrible miners for Scrypt. I was able to flash them both a couple of years ago and it fixed their mining performance. When I recently bought a 7970 it was slower than both 7950s, I couldn't find your modified BIOSes anywhere







Ended up applying the memory timing patch myself. Instant 10% boost mining Ethereum!

I've since gleaned enough information from here and a few other places, copied the 1500MHz memory strap to all higher ones, made a few other BIOS mods and now both 7950s will RUN at 1200/1700MHz given enough voltage and return a healthy 22.5 MHs mining Eth, which is more than what a lot of people get from 280x









Since bought four 290x and have been tuning all of them too. This thread is a hive of info! Love it! Thanks to the OP too. Great thread.


----------



## OneB1t

which part of bios is supossed to set memory controller timings? maybe we can compare 390 bioses with 290 and see if there is some pattern
i think that 390 bioses can handle increased memory frequency for sure

also done some work with SSVID/SSDID and will release new version later


----------



## swangoose

Hi, I've joined this forum for this particular thread. I have a Gigabyte 390X G1 and the stock fans on it went bust. I replaced them with the Noctua A9X14 with a top spin of 2200 rpm. My question is, how can I take advantage of the extra rpm with this bios editing tool. I'm new to bios editing, so please bare with me.
Thanks!


----------



## OneB1t

if your new fan is PWM controlled you can set it in bios as high/low as you want


----------



## swangoose

Going over the 100% or is there a pwm or rpm max setting?


----------



## The Stilt

PowerPlay contains information about fan min/max rpms, PPR and of course the fan tables.


----------



## swangoose

I understand that using Power Play gives me the option of going over the stock rpms? Do I need to flash a new bios?


----------



## The Stilt

You can't go over 100% of the PWM. 100% PWM is the same regardless the fan used. Only the fan characteristics differ (i.e rpm).

The fan should work just fine at the default configuration, however you might want to adjust the fan curve to match the actual requirement. If you new fan moves less air than the old one did, you want to make the fan curve more aggressive. Or vice versa.


----------



## swangoose

I already addressed that in Afterburner, but I hit 94 Celsius in Furmark after 2-3min. I don't consider that normal. It idles at 60 thou. I only play csgo and that raises the temps to about 82 at 24 ambient on stock curve and still above 75 on a more aggressive curve. This is the reason I want to benefit from the full rpm of the fan. It's about 400 rpm difference.


----------



## Walrusbonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swangoose*
> 
> I already addressed that in Afterburner, but I hit 94 Celsius in Furmark after 2-3min. I don't consider that normal. It idles at 60 thou. I only play csgo and that raises the temps to about 82 at 24 ambient on stock curve and still above 75 on a more aggressive curve. This is the reason I want to benefit from the full rpm of the fan. It's about 400 rpm difference.


Sounds like something else is wrong. My 290xs idle in the 30s. You probably need faster fans. Most 290x have fans that do 3,000rpm+ at 100%


----------



## OneB1t

im running 1050/1325 @ 1270mV DPM7 with gelid icy vision v2
this is my fantable


at idle fan is not working at all as gelid needs about 30% PWM to even spin









in full 3D load card reach about 70C CORE (still quiet as max speed is about 2200rpm)
VRM sits at 75-80C (i cutted reference cooler to use it for VRM cooling)

do not use furmark for testing use 3dmark firestrike in loop
furmark is unreal load


----------



## swangoose

So, I understand that my 2200 rpm is about the same as stock and I was only stressing it too much? I will test with 3d mark and see. Thanks a lot!


----------



## swangoose

I opened it, lapped the back of the heatsink, added some AS5 I had leftover and gained 10 degrees everywhere. These Gigabyte G1's have really poor quality cooling. Definitely check the back of your heatsink for uneven surface if you have one.


----------



## Bartouille

Anyone know why TV1OutputControl command table has no info about it when I dump the bios with the atomdis tool?

Code:



Code:


0020:   -               (TV1OutputControl)

Does that mean this bios doesn't have it or atomdis just couldn't find it? Wanted to see if I could unlock some shaders you know.


----------



## The Stilt

"TV1OutputControl" (HarvestTable) is not used in bioses which are inteded for full ASICs (e.g. Hawaii or Grenada XT, Fiji XT, etc).


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> "TV1OutputControl" (HarvestTable) is not used in bioses which are inteded for full ASICs (e.g. Hawaii or Grenada XT, Fiji XT, etc).


Strange. Guess it's not used on my Tahiti PRO bios, surely locked in some other ways. Haven't heard people unlocking tahiti either.


----------



## The Stilt

All Tahiti ASICs were fused at the factory, no need for software control.


----------



## swangoose

Quick question...Can I flash the MSI 390X bios to my Gigabyte G1 and what benefit I would have except the higher stock clock? I don't know if the G1 is a reference card or not and if this is posible. Thanks!


----------



## The Stilt

It is never advised to cross flash the cards, especially non-reference to non-reference. In some cases the bioses don't work properly even on cards which are visually identical.


----------



## swangoose

Wished I didn't have to hustle with modifying and screwing something up. I just wanted to flash a modified stable bios, not to pioneer it myself


----------



## The Stilt

Maybe someone could check if:

A) It works / works without errors (EDC) at default clocks
B) Does it allow higher zero EDC MEMCLK over standard 290 bios?

It includes Hynix AFR and Elpida BBBG profiles. Hynix is preferred to be tested, but Elpida should be checked out too.

Based on ±0mV MLU 290X bios (1000MHz / 1250MHz).

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=8329B08E8413A80E!550&authkey=!AGt0d3ZUZcE3Q9A&ithint=file%2czip


----------



## fyzzz

Works fine on my elpida card. It behaves a bit different now i think. If i push the memory to 1550mhz, i get visual artifacts, but no blackscreen and just 3 errors. Before it would just blackscreen if the memory clock was too high.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Works fine on my elpida card. It behaves a bit different now i think. If i push the memory to 1550mhz, i get visual artifacts, but no blackscreen and just 3 errors. Before it would just blackscreen if the memory clock was too high.


VDDCI @ 1.000V or?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> VDDCI @ 1.000V or?


Yes and adding like 50mv vddci seemed to help stability, but not enough to get it fully stable. I'm going to test your timings for bbbg also, because i know errors started to show up at around 1450


----------



## ghoula

Has anyone encountered display corruption after driver uninstall with 390 modbios?
Currently using http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/1900_100#post_24895222 this bios, but happened with others as well.
Driver can be installed via RDP or switching back bios to stock during install, so nothing serious,but with RDP if I check it with gpuz, it says VDDCI is somewhere around .8V instead of 1V.
The moment the driver is running, VDDCI is 1V and everybody is happy.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> "TV1OutputControl" (HarvestTable) is not used in bioses which are inteded for full ASICs (e.g. Hawaii or Grenada XT, Fiji XT, etc).


Code:



Code:


USHORT Gfx_Harvesting; //Atomic Table,  Obsolete from Ry6xx, Now only used by BIOS for GFX harvesting

#define TV1OutputControl Gfx_Harvesting

typedef struct _GFX_HAVESTING_PARAMETERS {
  UCHAR ucGfxBlkId;                        //GFX blk id to be harvested, like CU, RB or PRIM
  UCHAR ucReserved;                        //reserved
  UCHAR ucActiveUnitNumPerSH;              //requested active CU/RB/PRIM number per shader array
  UCHAR ucMaxUnitNumPerSH;                 //max CU/RB/PRIM number per shader array
} GFX_HAVESTING_PARAMETERS;

//ucGfxBlkId
#define GFX_HARVESTING_CU_ID               0
#define GFX_HARVESTING_RB_ID               1
#define GFX_HARVESTING_PRIM_ID             2

So above info from atombios.h apply?


----------



## The Stilt

The name applies, the definitions do not.


----------



## gupsterg

+rep & cheers


----------



## OneB1t

this table is command table is you need to use atomdis to get its content (its basicly instructions)


----------



## gupsterg

+rep, yes you are correct







, over sight on my part thinking it's data table







.

Will try the different variants of Fury (GFX_Harvesting) which unlock SP, not that they'll make sense to me with no programming skills







.

This was one idea I had on perhaps how the Stilt shed ROPs in his mining ROMs, but probably a dead end, got to find more time to view/compare his rom.


----------



## OneB1t

i know how to shed parts of GPU but its not usefull for anything so i never go deeply into this


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep, yes you are correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , over sight on my part thinking it's data table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Will try the different variants of Fury (GFX_Harvesting) which unlock SP, not that they'll make sense to me with no programming skills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This was one idea I had on perhaps how the Stilt shed ROPs in his mining ROMs, but probably a dead end, got to find more time to view/compare his rom.


What are you trying to achieve?
These tables (harvest and few others) are basically free form tables. You write ATOM assembly instructions in them and the GPU will execute the code during init.


----------



## gupsterg

My apologies to OP for off topic







(oh that's me! LOL







) .

Testing or gaining ROP shedding on Fiji







.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> My apologies to OP for off topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (oh that's me! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) .
> 
> Testing or gaining ROP shedding on Fiji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


For mining?
Extremely bad idea to shed any ROPs on Fiji for other use, since Fiji was a failure mostly due the lack of ROPs.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> For mining?


Yes







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Extremely bad idea to shed any ROPs on Fiji for other use, since Fiji was a failure mostly due the lack of ROPs.


Interesting, so if explaining to a noob (like me







), the SP/CU are being constrained by ROP as that's final stage in rendering?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Interesting, so if explaining to a noob (like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), the SP/CU are being constrained by ROP as that's final stage in rendering?


Basically so.
0.6875 core to ROP ratio seems to be somewhat ideal to GCN. At higher ratios the cores seem to choke.


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers







.

So I'm guessing adding ROPs to Fiji was not possible due to various factors involving die? ie die size would be bigger / increased die size = less yield from wafer = higher cost / if more rops added and die size not increased another element gets scaled back , etc


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So I'm guessing adding ROPs to Fiji was not possible due to various factors involving die? ie die size would be bigger / increased die size = less yield from wafer = higher cost / if more rops added and die size not increased another element gets scaled back , etc


Funny part is that if they've left 4CUs out of the die, they could have included 32 more ROPs. In most cases it would have been faster, despite the lower core count.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

How low can Hawaii go at idle while still having everything work as usual per your experiences? 300mhz seems somewhat high.


----------



## Streetdragon

300mhz core and 150mhz mem is stock. so it is ok^^

little question: i have with 1200/1600 oc (temps are ok. GPU 52 vrm1 80 vrm2 66) +150mv offset. I only get 13979points in firestrike with every setting on stock and only 1 card aktive. Could it be, that the TDP is breaking me out?

in bioseditor i have
TDP 216
Power limit 216
TDC 208

Would it be safe to push it a bit like : 324W 324W 312A (+50% to all 3 stats)

or only higher the powerlimit and TDP and let the TDC at stock.

that is the last thing i didnt touched and i found no "max safe"


----------



## OneB1t

monitor your frequency under load with msi afterburner
if drops under 1200mhz then you hitting power limit or cpu limit









also 290 have little less performance than 290X so your result is not that bad (flash 390X/MCU to improve score)


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Funny part is that if they've left 4CUs out of the die, they could have included 32 more ROPs. In most cases it would have been faster, despite the lower core count.


The GCN is not limited to 16 ROPs per shader engine?


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> monitor your frequency under load with msi afterburner
> if drops under 1200mhz then you hitting power limit or cpu limit


if the clock is stable and my results in bech are still....bad what could i do to get the full performence out of my card?


----------



## OneB1t

you get little better performance with 390X timings and messing with tesellation factor in drivers


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> The GCN is not limited to 16 ROPs per shader engine?


Not sure about GCN 3.
Even if it was, it would have been wiser to only have the cores you can fully utilize with the ROPs present in the core. Fiji is not able to do full DPFP rate anyway, so it cannot be justified with computing purposes / professional segment cards either.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> 300mhz core and 150mhz mem is stock. so it is ok^^
> 
> little question: i have with 1200/1600 oc (temps are ok. GPU 52 vrm1 80 vrm2 66) +150mv offset. I only get 13979points in firestrike with every setting on stock and only 1 card aktive. Could it be, that the TDP is breaking me out?


Is your card modded with 390 bios?

This is what I get with 1150/1485 clocks with 390bios and 1250strap tweak

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8591492

14150 graphics score (no driver tweaks)


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Is your card modded with 390 bios?
> 
> This is what I get with 1150/1480 clocks with 390bios and 1250strap tweak
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8591492
> 
> 14150 graphics score (no driver tweaks)


its a r9 390 nitro. I dont wanna play with the timings, because i didnt understood how to do it sofar that is a nice bench


----------



## spyshagg

Some people here could do it if you asked







its just copy pasting a string of values


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Not sure about GCN 3.
> Even if it was, it would have been wiser to only have the cores you can fully utilize with the ROPs present in the core. Fiji is not able to do full DPFP rate anyway, so it cannot be justified with computing purposes / professional segment cards either.


IIRC from different papers and information around the web the GCN basic structure(Even on GCN3 the basic structure is quite similar to GCN1) is limited to 4 shader engines. And if each shader engine is limited to 16 ROPs then they would have to redesign the whole architecture ( I am still waiting for more polaris info ).

From my tests even if you use a simple pixel shader with a 32-bit texture the 7970 is ROP limited instead of b/w. I imagine the 64 ROPs on the Fiji should be a major bottleneck to pixel shaders and in general pixel output.

You would have to change all your pixel shaders to compute shaders to be competitive in gaming. (kinda impossible)


----------



## Streetdragon

ok

if someone have time:
Can you mod the mem-timings on this bios? the 1250strap on 1250+frequencies?

390_new.zip 101k .zip file
`
That is the modded nbios from me so far, just without the memory overclock


----------



## spyshagg

390_new_mod.zip 100k .zip file


Give it a try on your backup bios switch position in case it goes wrong

cheers


----------



## Raggie

Hey guys this is my first post on this forum altough I have read quite a few posts already and it helped me in a great deal of questions and situations. So please don't scold me if I'm a bit of a noobie here.









Now recently I got a Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X card and I am wondering if anyone had any luck in flashing 390 bios on his R9 290 Vapor-X?
I also tought that with the new R9 390 Toxic with the same PCB design, maybe that one's BIOS would be working on these cards.

Any thoughts or experiences with this?
I appreciate the aanswere in advance!


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raggie*
> 
> Hey guys this is my first post on this forum altough I have read quite a few posts already and it helped me in a great deal of questions and situations. So please don't scold me if I'm a bit of a noobie here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now recently I got a Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X card and I am wondering if anyone had any luck in flashing 390 bios on his R9 290 Vapor-X?
> I also tought that with the new R9 390 Toxic with the same PCB design, maybe that one's BIOS would be working on these cards.
> 
> Any thoughts or experiences with this?
> I appreciate the aanswere in advance!


DONT DO IT JUST DONT

i made it and it killed one of my cards!

IF you wanna get more power try editing the bios that is in the card already. But dont flash 390 on it


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> 390_new_mod.zip 100k .zip file
> 
> 
> Give it a try on your backup bios switch position in case it goes wrong
> 
> cheers


i wanna kiss you.... just what?

so awesome thx^^


----------



## spyshagg

How about that, 1000 free points and a performance on par with the stock Fury, not bad for some copy pasting









How high did you manage to clock your memory? the 300 series definitely handle memory much much better than the 200's


----------



## spyshagg

not 1000 free points







on the other topic you were already at 14200 points without the mod







so, free 600 points


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> How about that, 1000 free points and a performance on par with the stock Fury, not bad for some copy pasting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How high did you manage to clock your memory? the 300 series definitely handle memory much much better than the 200's


+Rep!

i can do 1700mhz, maybe more. At 1800 i had millions of errors. i can try 1750, but later^^


----------



## spyshagg

1700mhz with the 1250 strap timings? jesus christ. Is that normal for the 300 series cards? my best 290x cannot go above 1485 without errors and blackscreens at 1500.

I'm impressed.


----------



## Streetdragon

i push enough voltage thourgh it^^ while stream hd it "chills" at 1,38V what is the max


----------



## Harry604

can someone mod my bios

r9 390 msi gaming

i tried to edit my memory timings went to flash an bricked my card lol..

could someone mod my memory timings,tdp,etc

greatly appreciated

Hawaii.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## Raggie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> DONT DO IT JUST DONT
> 
> i made it and it killed one of my cards!
> 
> IF you wanna get more power try editing the bios that is in the card already. But dont flash 390 on it


Wow, okay. I sure as hell don't want to kill my card. I guess I'll give up on other bios flashing.









Wat can you suggest to edit in it to have more power?
Can something in the bios be ditied that gives more relative power then what I can achive with OC-ing software?


----------



## Streetdragon

maybe someone can do a timing mod for you in your bios.
After that you could test, how much voltage offset you can do on air and how high you can go with core clock and memory(with better timings)

And if you found your max voltage-clock speed you can edit it in your card bios.

but if you wanna drive safe, just clock with msi afterburner


----------



## specopsFI

HEX editing really isn't my strong point, but I had a look at the BIOS I've been using for a while now (originally by gupsterg, here). It's been good to me, got me my target of 1500MHz mem stable, but since it has stock mem timings I've been curious as to what tighter timings might get me. So I used AtomBiosReader to get the tables, used HxD to edit the BIOS for the Samsung K4G20325FS chips (1375 and 1500 strap timings replaced by 1250 strap timings, or at least that was the idea), and finally opened the modded BIOS with HawaiiBiosReader and saved it (as per NavJack27's video, checksum correction I assume?).

Now, every single step there was new to me, so I'm not really confident that I got it right. I suppose for some of you guys it would only take a few seconds to see if I've done what I was set to do?









1250strap.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## gupsterg

Yep you have 1250MHz strap timings in 1375MHz & 1500MHz straps for Samsung FS IC







.

From what I could tell you used 390_TriX_4gb_K4G20325FS_V1.rom? if so I have added 2 files in zip (both are your modded ROM in post 2801)







. Both have the Subsystem Device ID correctly done thanks to @MihaStar's investigations/share (things have moved on since I did the ROMs for Krahll







). One has UEFI/GOP module updated to 1.60.0.15.50 (Feb 16) vs 1.58.0.0.0 (Feb 15), I'd be interested to know if the updated GOP ROM is successful as you use Windows 8.1 Pro. Cheers in advance if you can share results







.

specopsFI_290_Tri-X_New_to_390_Tri-X.zip 202k .zip file


----------



## oaijsdoias

i get most fps with a lower memory strap and lowered memory clock
290 / elpida
basically memory strap ( 1000 strap ) and memory clock 1250
this gives me slightly more performance than for example using 1250 strap with higher memory clocks
this is what my straps look like

Code:



Code:


40 9C 00 01 33 31 33 20 00 00 00 00 84 94 22 10 F0 54 09 06 0F 07 A2 01 00 23 80 00 22 AA 1C 08 12 01 14 20 8A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 06 05 0B 0C 1A 0C 10 0D
A0 86 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 B5 46 27 50 55 0C 0D 1E 8E 05 04 00 26 A2 00 22 AA 1C 08 4B 08 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0E 0A 1A 1E 40 1A 1F 11
A0 86 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 B5 46 27 50 55 0C 0D 1E 8E 05 04 00 26 A2 00 22 AA 1C 08 4B 08 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0E 0A 1A 1E 40 1A 1F 11
A0 86 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 B5 46 27 50 55 0C 0D 1E 8E 05 04 00 26 A2 00 22 AA 1C 08 4B 08 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0E 0A 1A 1E 40 1A 1F 11
A0 86 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 B5 46 27 50 55 0C 0D 1E 8E 05 04 00 26 A2 00 22 AA 1C 08 4B 08 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0E 0A 1A 1E 40 1A 1F 11
A0 86 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 B5 46 27 50 55 0C 0D 1E 8E 05 04 00 26 A2 00 22 AA 1C 08 4B 08 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0E 0A 1A 1E 40 1A 1F 11
A0 86 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 B5 46 27 50 55 0C 0D 1E 8E 05 04 00 26 A2 00 22 AA 1C 08 4B 08 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0E 0A 1A 1E 40 1A 1F 11
A0 86 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 B5 46 27 50 55 0C 0D 1E 8E 05 04 00 26 A2 00 22 AA 1C 08 4B 08 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0E 0A 1A 1E 40 1A 1F 11
A0 86 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 B5 46 27 50 55 0C 0D 1E 8E 05 04 00 26 A2 00 22 AA 1C 08 4B 08 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0E 0A 1A 1E 40 1A 1F 11
A0 86 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 B5 46 27 50 55 0C 0D 1E 8E 05 04 00 26 A2 00 22 AA 1C 08 4B 08 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0E 0A 1A 1E 40 1A 1F 11

20 4E 00 02 99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 60 88 11 07 C0 54 0A 06 0F 05 91 00 00 20 41 00 22 AA 1C 08 15 00 14 20 9A 88 40 A1 00 00 07 C0 03 01 05 07 09 0A 10 0C
A0 86 01 02 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 39 57 26 50 55 09 0E 26 11 17 03 00 68 C2 00 22 AA 1C 08 54 0C 14 20 AA 89 00 A6 00 00 07 C0 0F 0A 18 1D 31 1E 27 10
A0 86 01 02 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 39 57 26 50 55 09 0E 26 11 17 03 00 68 C2 00 22 AA 1C 08 54 0C 14 20 AA 89 00 A6 00 00 07 C0 0F 0A 18 1D 31 1E 27 10
A0 86 01 02 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 39 57 26 50 55 09 0E 26 11 17 03 00 68 C2 00 22 AA 1C 08 54 0C 14 20 AA 89 00 A6 00 00 07 C0 0F 0A 18 1D 31 1E 27 10
A0 86 01 02 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 39 57 26 50 55 09 0E 26 11 17 03 00 68 C2 00 22 AA 1C 08 54 0C 14 20 AA 89 00 A6 00 00 07 C0 0F 0A 18 1D 31 1E 27 10
A0 86 01 02 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 39 57 26 50 55 09 0E 26 11 17 03 00 68 C2 00 22 AA 1C 08 54 0C 14 20 AA 89 00 A6 00 00 07 C0 0F 0A 18 1D 31 1E 27 10
A0 86 01 02 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 39 57 26 50 55 09 0E 26 11 17 03 00 68 C2 00 22 AA 1C 08 54 0C 14 20 AA 89 00 A6 00 00 07 C0 0F 0A 18 1D 31 1E 27 10
A0 86 01 02 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 39 57 26 50 55 09 0E 26 11 17 03 00 68 C2 00 22 AA 1C 08 54 0C 14 20 AA 89 00 A6 00 00 07 C0 0F 0A 18 1D 31 1E 27 10
A0 86 01 02 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 39 57 26 50 55 09 0E 26 11 17 03 00 68 C2 00 22 AA 1C 08 54 0C 14 20 AA 89 00 A6 00 00 07 C0 0F 0A 18 1D 31 1E 27 10
A0 86 01 02 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 39 57 26 50 55 09 0E 26 11 17 03 00 68 C2 00 22 AA 1C 08 54 0C 14 20 AA 89 00 A6 00 00 07 C0 0F 0A 18 1D 31 1E 27 10

just wanted to let you guys know


----------



## mus1mus

That is a given. However, most cards become unstable below 1250 timings. If you have one that stays stable, keep it. That might be a good card or good IMC.


----------



## 3DFox

How to set the core voltage offset -6mv ??


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DFox*
> 
> How to set the core voltage offset -6mv ??


*F*: (Two´s complement) -1 x 6.25mV = -6.25mV

That's the closest you can get.


----------



## 3DFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> *F*: (Two´s complement) -1 x 6.25mV = -6.25mV
> 
> That's the closest you can get.


Thanks for your reply!
I have an unlock 290 card and run @ 290X stock 1000/1250 .
When I use afterburner -6mv core voltage offset , this card is good gaming and no black screen (ps.I mod the mem timing @1250Mhz)
That's I wonder know how to do that in bios.
The DPM0 is 968, and the DPM1-7 is 65282-65288.
I edited DPM0 to 962, but how to do the DPM1-7??


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DFox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> *F*: (Two´s complement) -1 x 6.25mV = -6.25mV
> 
> That's the closest you can get.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply!
> I have an unlock 290 card and run @ 290X stock 1000/1250 .
> When I use afterburner -6mv core voltage offset , this card is good gaming and no black screen (ps.I mod the mem timing @1250Mhz)
> That's I wonder know how to do that in bios.
> The DPM0 is 968, and the DPM1-7 is 65282-65288.
> I edited DPM0 to 962, but how to do the DPM1-7??
Click to expand...

There's three way to achieve what you're trying to do.
1- Set voltage to DPM1-7. Obtain your card voltages using AIDA64.
2- Set "hidden" offset voltage (i2c register ID: 0x26)
3- Set vddc offset voltage (i2c register ID: 0x8D)

Everything covered in the OP, sorry.

Another useful post that may will help you. It is *>>over here<<*


----------



## 3DFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> There's three way to achieve what you're trying to do.
> 1- Set voltage to DPM1-7. Obtain your card voltages using AIDA64.
> 2- Set "hidden" offset voltage (i2c register ID: 0x26)
> 3- Set vddc offset voltage (i2c register ID: 0x8D)
> 
> Everything covered in the OP, sorry.
> 
> Another useful post that may will help you. It is *>>over here<<*


Thank you very much!
The last question.
"-6mv" HEX is 'F3' ???


----------



## kizwan

*F* for -6.25mV.


----------



## gupsterg

@3DFox

For register 8D you'd need FF to set -6.25mV VDDC.

For register 26 it would be F0, the F is setting -6.25mv VDDC and 0 will keep VDDCI offset as 0mV. This registers is dual purpose, first 4 bits relate to VDDC and last 4 bits as VDDCI (aux voltage).

When using windows calculator in programmer mode set it as "Byte" to convert values of dec to hex for this mod.

If your ROM VoltageObjectInfo is setting registers 26 and/or 8D you will find them on VRM page of HawaiiReader (latest release). Otherwise you need to mod ROM as per Kizwan's linked post.

It would be best if you provide an i2cdump for your card at stock settings / rom, for example my Vapor-X 290X @ stock settings/rom used to have register 26 as FF (-6.25mV VDDC & VDDCI) and register 8D as 05 (+31.25mV VDDC) resulting in +25mV VDDC & -6.25mV VDDCI.


----------



## 3DFox

@gupsterg
I'll try to mod section VoltageObjectInfo.
Thanks a lot.
Your reply is very useful !


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, post if you get stuck







.


----------



## Streetdragon

sooo some memory error infos to share.
After is played a bit more with my bios i get a nice fps boost.

But now the "problem". While streaming the gpu goes from time to time in 3D mode. Normaly. But in 1 Hour i get around 15 Errors or so. Not much but hmm^^

Do you have the same situation?


----------



## 3DFox

I sucked that modify address after inserted 20bits.
Till use Table_Calculator.bat

I alway get black screen when 3d heavry full load game previously , about 1 year.

I'm fighting this, mod some coolers, test a lots of bios ,and so on.

Just testing for a hour, 50% power limit , -12mv core voltage, and some small changes

The key is some mem timing @1250mhz.

For now I think I might fixed the 290x black screen unless memory must lower to 1100mhz .

Few hours passed , I have never see any black screen.

Not sure, because my 290x is unlock 290.

Based Ati 290x bios from toppowerup, 015.039.000.007.000000 leftside rom.

Nothing help, damn 290 black screen come up again!


----------



## 3DFox

There is a strang suck thing.
Same bios base Ati 290x bios from toppowerup, 015.039.000.007.000000 leftside rom.
A just modify the memery timing. Afterburner set -12mv core vol, +50% porwer limit~ *No black screen!*
B modify the memery timing, -12mv core vol offset, Afterburner set +50% porwer limit still black screen about 10-20 mins
Both bios is TDP Max 325W,Power limit 325W, TDC limit 250A,
VDDCR Limit value both 125.
B bios set loop1 vddc 96(default) loop2 vddci 96 (default) , 0x26 hidden vddc/vddci set E0 (core -12mv aux 0mv)

relate the loop1 vddc and loop2 vddci?
The temp of core is about 65C , VRM1 is 53C VRM2 is 59C.
If set loop1 vddc loop2 vddic 160.
The temp of core is about 65C , VRM1 is 51C VRM2 is 57C.
But both black screen.

Nothing help, damn 290 black screen come up again!


----------



## okrasit

@3DFox
Instant or almost instant black screen with furmark?


----------



## 3DFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okrasit*
> 
> @3DFox
> Instant or almost instant black screen with furmark?


It never BS when furmark.
Black screen just play heavry 3d game.... for exemple, Crysis3 , Sniper Elite 3 in 2-20 Minutes
If mem clock @ 1100MHz everything is OK.

So I have tried tweak mem timing @ 1250MHz but sometimeS OK, sometimes BAD. Plus +-6mv core voltage +50%powerlimit by afterburner.

Nothing Help..I'm fall in hopelessness.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DFox*
> 
> It never BS when furmark.
> Black screen just play heavry 3d game.... for exemple, Crysis3 , Sniper Elite 3 in 2-20 Minutes
> If mem clock @ 1100MHz everything is OK.
> 
> So I have tried tweak mem timing @ 1250MHz but sometimeS OK, sometimes BAD. Plus +-6mv core voltage +50%powerlimit by afterburner.
> 
> Nothing Help..I'm fall in hopelessness.


Are you using hdmi?


----------



## 3DFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Are you using hdmi?


No. DVI dell 2412M


----------



## okrasit

@3DFox
Try setting the dpm0 to over 1V (1000 or 1050). Also, lower dpm6 clock!


----------



## 3DFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okrasit*
> 
> @3DFox
> Try setting the dpm0 to over 1V (1000 or 1050). Also, lower dpm6 clock!


I'll try this.

lower dpm6 clock ??
which clock?
core or mem??


----------



## okrasit

@3DFox
core.


----------



## gupsterg

@3DFox

You stated you have 290 unlocked to 290X, have you checked that VID per DPM on 290X ROM is set same as 290 ROM?

You see a little while back a member in the unlock thread needed some help. He had Vapor-X 290 which was unlockable, as the Vapor-X 290 and 290X use different PCBs he needed a custom ROM to be able to unlock card. Whilst helping him I noted when we flashed to 290X ROM the VID per DPM was lower in his case than when using 290 ROM. So we manually set VID per DPM in 290X ROM as calculated on 290 ROM.

AiDA64 registers dump will get you VID per DPM.


----------



## 3DFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @3dfox
> 
> You stated you have 290 unlocked to 290X, have you checked that VID per DPM on 290X ROM is set same as 290 ROM?
> 
> You see a little while back a member in the unlock thread needed some help. He had Vapor-X 290 which was unlockable, as the Vapor-X 290 and 290X use different PCBs he needed a custom ROM to be able to unlock card. Whilst helping him I noted when we flashed to 290X ROM the VID per DPM was lower in his case than when using 290 ROM. So we manually set VID per DPM in 290X ROM as calculated on 290 ROM.
> 
> AiDA64 registers dump will get you VID per DPM.


I'll try this. Thank you.
But Blackscreen both 290 & 290x bios unless mem clock @ 1100MHz.
My card is a reference card .


----------



## gupsterg

As you have reference card (ie AMD stamp by PCI-E fingers) I would use The Stilt's MLU ROM







. His is the latest ROM for ref PCB plus has some other handy tweaks







. I used his ROM on a Tri-X 290 ref PCB, I did do some mods to it as I required.

What may aid you with BS is setting RAM Freq Table DPM 1 & 2 lower plus match MEM Clock 2 to it. Try setting DPM 1 & 2 RAM freq @ 1000MHz, then card at lower DPM levels (which is lower VID) will stay at < or = to 1000MHz and when in higher states it will be 1250MHz with increased VID = no BS.


----------



## 3DFox

The Stilt's MLU ROM have tried. stock 1000/1250 black screen in 2 mins quickly when it running 3d games.


----------



## 3DFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> As you have reference card (ie AMD stamp by PCI-E fingers) I would use The Stilt's MLU ROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . His is the latest ROM for ref PCB plus has some other handy tweaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I used his ROM on a Tri-X 290 ref PCB, I did do some mods to it as I required.
> 
> What may aid you with BS is setting RAM Freq Table DPM 1 & 2 lower plus match MEM Clock 2 to it. Try setting DPM 1 & 2 RAM freq @ 1000MHz, then card at lower DPM levels (which is lower VID) will stay at < or = to 1000MHz and when in higher states it will be 1250MHz with increased VID = no BS.


Would I setting RAM Freq Table Like this???


----------



## gupsterg

Yes







.


----------



## 3DFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> sooo some memory error infos to share.
> After is played a bit more with my bios i get a nice fps boost.
> 
> But now the "problem". While streaming the gpu goes from time to time in 3D mode. Normaly. But in 1 Hour i get around 15 Errors or so. Not much but hmm^^
> 
> Do you have the same situation?


What's the software when you got these memory errors?
I just black screen in some heavy 3d games , but the other situations the card runs normally.
If mem @1100mhz no black screen any more .


----------



## 3DFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It seems better when fan runs at 100%
But black sceen again when fan runs at 60%
Core max temperature is 70c, vrm1 is 54c, vrm2 is 60c
The temperature seems normal at all.
Could it be said that the ram temperature is too high?
Elpida mem clock @1250 is so sucked for this card.
I think I need more tests for a few time.


----------



## okrasit

@3DFox
So, you have ref cooler? It only black screens when it gets hot but not with a long furmark run (long enough to throttle)? Really?


----------



## 3DFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okrasit*
> 
> @3DFox
> So, you have ref cooler? It only black screens when it gets hot but not with a long furmark run (long enough to throttle)? Really?


I use a powercolor 390 cooler, and a thermalright vrm mod.
Black screen only in heavry loading 3d game
furmark never black screen
neither ref cooler or mod cooler just black screen in 3d game


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DFox*
> 
> What's the software when you got these memory errors?
> I just black screen in some heavy 3d games , but the other situations the card runs normally.
> If mem @1100mhz no black screen any more .


It is the Beta of HWiNFO64. That counts the Memory errors while the card is in 3D-Mode.
Interesting to watch but..... if there are errors im a bit scared xD but aslong the performence is good, it is good.

And the Blackscreens: i would say a bit voltage offset would help. Is my answer to everything. Like 42


----------



## Mumak

GPU Memory Error monitoring is also part of HWiNFO32/64 v5.30 release.


----------



## 3DFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okrasit*
> 
> @3DFox
> So, you have ref cooler? It only black screens when it gets hot but not with a long furmark run (long enough to throttle)? Really?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> It is the Beta of HWiNFO64. That counts the Memory errors while the card is in 3D-Mode.
> Interesting to watch but..... if there are errors im a bit scared xD but aslong the performence is good, it is good.
> 
> And the Blackscreens: i would say a bit voltage offset would help. Is my answer to everything. Like 42


I set a CSV log by HWiNFO64, these is no error when the card occur a black screen.

I switched the orignal bios 290, didn't unlock to 290x.

Test 3 times:
warm up , +31mv core valtage 50%porwer limit 947/1250 black screen
cold up, reset by afterburner , run 30 + mins Sniper Elite 3, no black screen
shut down and unplug 220v plug , wait for 5 mins, power on, reset setting. 2mins in Sniper Elite 3, black screen again..

My PSU is SUPER FLOWER SF-650P14XE , split 2 lines, 8+6pin


----------



## gupsterg

@3DFox

This is what I conclude, I reckon you need to mod the 0.95V voltage rail.

Why I think this is:-

a) you are not OC'ing RAM above 1250MHz, OC'ing RAM can cause BS.

b) you have tried the MEM Clock 2 plus RAM Freq DPM 1 & 2 mod.

b) you have BS even on 290 ROM, which would set VID per DPM as required by GPU.

c) you are getting BS on 3D load, IIRC the BS occurs due to display signal corruption, modding 0.95V rail tends to stop signal corruption.


----------



## 3DFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okrasit*
> 
> @3DFox
> So, you have ref cooler? It only black screens when it gets hot but not with a long furmark run (long enough to throttle)? Really?


I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @3dfox
> 
> This is what I conclude, I reckon you need to mod the 0.95V voltage rail.
> 
> Why I think this is:-
> 
> a) you are not OC'ing RAM above 1250MHz, OC'ing RAM can cause BS.
> 
> b) you have tried the MEM Clock 2 plus RAM Freq DPM 1 & 2 mod.
> 
> b) you have BS even on 290 ROM, which would set VID per DPM as required by GPU.
> 
> c) you are getting BS on 3D load, IIRC the BS occurs due to display signal corruption, modding 0.95V rail tends to stop signal corruption.


a) I have set RAM 1375MHz before, but It runs 1250MHz stock clock now.

b) I have tried the MEM Clock 2 plus RAM Freq DPM 1 & 2 mod on 290x unlocked last night. Still black screen. I'll try this on 290 soon.

c) Yes, just switch 290 stock bios, still BS. post #2836

d) Does modding 0.95V rail need a hard mod? weld some line on this card? It seems too dangerous. I'm worry about that It nothing help after I mod this rail. Just Try It?

BTW.
290 stock.
the vid from aida64 is:

[ GPU PStates List ]

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 483 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 662 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 841 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 881 MHz, VID = 1.23100 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 914 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 939 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 947 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V


----------



## Enzarch

The easy way to check if you need to mod the .95v rail is to check behavior with different voltages. Normally this issue crops up after adding 'x' voltage, but since you have BS at stock you will need to lower core voltage to see if BS is reduced or eliminated. Good luck.


----------



## spyshagg

use the option to use 2GB vram on Furmark. It should blackscreen as well. If it does, its the memory.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> With crossfire i only get the error reading of my second card, when ulps is disabled.
> if ulps is enabled(second card is shuting down) i get both readings
> 
> 
> 
> Odd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to disable the "Reorder GPUs" option in HWiNFO.
Click to expand...

Where can I find this option? I have go through the settings window but I can not find this option. Nvm, got it! Forgot to check the .INI file. I'm unable to get the first card to produce error, either with Crossfire enabled or disabled. Probably my first card (Elpida) can run at 1500 without EDC error but minor screen flickering when running firestrike does not convinced me though.

*Edit:* I got it to show error at 1600, with artifacts.


----------



## kert06

Hello, i am building a small mining machine and i require a little bit of undervolting, however i need some help with it.



The voltage is in the green, position 0 voltage is 0.993V i assume. But how do i figure out which is position 1 to 7, is there some sort of formula for it or can i just enter 1100 for example and it just works?

Thanks.


----------



## Streetdragon

"AiDA64 gets all DPMs"

Under GPU Voltage adjustment->Explanation->Setting/editing GPU core voltages in the 6 tables. There is a video that explains, how to read the DPMs voltage. And how to edit


----------



## kert06

Thanks.

I only now found the part, where it has been explained that EVV can be just replaced with normal values, for example 65282 can be replaced with 1250 and it works.


----------



## EMYHC

Hi guys,anyone have black screen experience in 2d on normal desktop?Can depend to memory clock too high?
All the times that i reboot my pc,my desktop loading and after 5/10 minutes i have a blackscreen;i read that raise Aux voltage can resolve this issues,anyone have try 1500 /2000 on AUX voltage?
Also i read that rail voltage mod is correlated on this problem...any idea?


----------



## 3DFox

black screen in 2d mode could fix by some bios
sapphire club have a thread discuss about this, they update 015.044 to fixed this problem.
u can find the bios on toppowerup site


----------



## SilverShine1

Hey guys, first of all i want to apologize for the wall of text in advance, im new here, i was wondering if anybody can help me with a strange issue that i have;

Basicly i get artifacts (little flashing lines) on black screens where theres white text, (say cmd)

http://i.imgur.com/DNVQCxr.png

Now they dont showup on the screenshot, but they do on the monitor;
The thing is, it doesnt create artifacts when i set the resolution lower then 1080p

Now ive been trying to figure it out with voltages and stuff, but it defeats me;
The only way i can make it to stop doing it is to simply raise voltages in Afterburner to +100;

Heres the catch, im thinking , okay do that in the bios, so i simply add 100mv to all DPMs in the bios and it still does it!
Then i add to AFB +100 ontop of bios mod voltages and it stops doing it, its like it doesnt care what i put in the bios;

Now it only does this when the core is in its idle 3 state (300mhz) when it starts "running/changes state" it stops doing it.

NOTE: it does this on stock rom-untouched AND other vendor roms...
These are the stock voltages reported by AIDA:

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 993 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 483 MHz, VID = 1106 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 727 MHz, VID = 1093 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 924 MHz, VID = 1106 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 968 MHz, VID = 1131 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 1004 MHz, VID = 1162 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1031 MHz, VID = 1187 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1040 MHz, VID = 1206 V

Things ive done:

-Changed 3 monitors (yes...)
-Tried all connectors and diferent cables, dvi and hdmi.
-raised and lowered voltages in bios (only the DPMs couse i dont know anything else)
-Diferent drivers
-ive changed the #3 idle state from 300mhz all the way to 700mhz.
-tried diferent roms, even diferent vendor ROMs, sapphire for example, nope
-tried lower GPU/RAM clocks

Nothing works expect the +100mv boost from AB

Maybe im not adding voltages in the bios where i should, and AB does that with its +100 slide ?

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2693/gigabyte-r9-290-windforce-3x-oc
This is the card

Help....


----------



## gupsterg

@SilverShine1

Strange problem.

If you +100mV to all DPMs via modded ROM that is technically the same as +100mV via MSI AB. I have no explanation why +100mV via MSI AB is solving issue regardless of using stock or modded ROM.

After reading how you changed monitors, cables and connection type, that rules out issue from those items IMO.

If the card was rendering artifact, from the little knowledge I have it would be captured in the screenshot.

If you use a differing video card or if your CPU have IGP do you have same issue? (sorry on phone can not see if you have rig specs in signature,etc)


----------



## DrLithius

Hey,

I was considering to do the '0.95V rail volt mod', to try and solve black-screen issues I have with my [email protected] monitor.

This topic explains how to do it for MSI and Gigabyte cards, but does someone know how to do it on a VTX3D 290X card?

Here is a picture.


----------



## 3DFox

About 0.95V rail volt mod

The info is too less to me .

just some images. Some commets.

Hard to do it I think.


----------



## SilverShine1

@ gupsterg

Sadly i just tested the sistem with a old nvidia 440 and it does not do the problem;

However, you got a point where you say "the artifacts should apear on the screenshot too"
Sadly they dont, which is wierd, its like the problem is on the monitor side ?
I dont get it .... its something in between the HDMI output and monitor, but again its not the monitor nor the cable.

Could it be the connectors?
But for the love of God, 1 faulty output ~okay, but ALL 3 of them ? (2x dvi and 1x HDMI)

Also to note is that it only does this when the card is idle in its #3 GPU state (the 300mhz one)

EDIT:

Hmm this is wierd, i just experienced a "driver was restarted" blah blah, my fault couse of pushing the core clocks stupid;

BUT! guess what, now it doesnt flicker anymore;
So i restarted the PC, thinking it "fixed itself" and it does flicker again ....

Now ive tried diferent drivers, like 4 of them, could it be windows 10 ?...


----------



## 3DFox

I found 290/290x is a bad design card/product.

I alway change the cooler except watercooler for a constant core frequency.

There are two situations:

1.My 290 MAX temp is 66C when furmark burning. Set a target temperature to 63C and it runs @ 62C.

The core frequency is varied, 800-900Mhz, If I increase the fan speed, the frequency higher, If I need quiet , the frequency lower.

2. If I want the core frequency constantly, set the target temperature to 95C , Max fan, Max Power limit.

Run a heavry 3D game over and over again, there will occur

black screen . Unless I set the memory clock lower than 1100Mhz , black screen even if mem @ 1125Mhz.

For those 2 situations above, what can I do to fix this poor/sucked things or I should try to accept this.

@gupsterg suggest I would try 95v rail vol. It would fix this problem? I really think about this is a bad design or a hardware defect.


----------



## SilverShine1

I feel so sorry for some of you people with 290s;
I seriously have no problem OC the ram or the GPU clock on standard voltages;
I can do 1200 gpu almost 1250 and 1500mhz ram, on STOCK voltages....
the problem that im having is heat, i have a windforce thats faulty by design, currently running at 1100mhz with 1500mhz ram and it hits around 77c in heaven (note fans are set to 100% at 80c).

Other then that ,i have no problems with black screens or any of that (other then my flicker in #3 state problem)

The chip is amazing, but the cards... yeah... you might get lucky or unlucky....


----------



## SilverShine1

also why do you want 66c ?

I mean the card can run perfect even in the 90s.... sure, its not a good idea to let it stay in the 90s all the time;
But why would you want to clockdown to such a low freq just to do 66c under furmark (for the love of god that program is made intentionaly to burn cards lol)


----------



## 3DFox

Sorry my poor english.
keep 1000/1250Mhz 100% fan, the max temp is 66c in furmark , run this to get a highest temp.

1. aviod black screen, set a target temp to 62c , the core frequency is varied, 800-900Mhz.
2. aviod black screen, set mem clock @ 1100mhz.

Otherwise, keep 1000/1250Mhz, for 2-30 mins occur black screen and must press power button to reset.

So, maybe I get lucky or unlucky









Edit: 
a reference 290 could unlock to 290x
it is lucky.
lower freq or blackscreen , it is unlucky.


----------



## SilverShine1

Sounds like you got a real problem ;

If you tried diferent bioses from other brands and still does that, you sir, sadly, have a faulty unit.....

If it doesnt work with stock/untouched BIOS from your manufacturer, then its faulty, get that replaced;
It should def not do that in any way ....

EDIT:

Now i understand, so you unlocked the card into 290x, seriously if it makes more problems then its worth, why bother ?
If this is the reason of your above problems, seriously i recommend you simply flash it back to normal, its not worth the 10fps you would get under NORMAL operating conditions (290 vs 290x) which yours does not work as intended ....


----------



## 3DFox

Thank you! @SilverShine1

I have try a lot of bios for a year .

I think I should accept the fact, or sell it.

EDIT:

Both black screen 290 stock bios /290x (tried mass bios includ my edit bios self).


----------



## SilverShine1

Then you have a faulty unit, i recommend you send it back for waranty.

If it does that on the stock rom then its got a serious problem, it shouldnt do anything like that.

EDIT:

What baffles me is why are you even here to ask about a card thats blackscreening, and your fiddling with bios mods etc when the first thing you should do if it doesnt work with stock rom is to send it back for warranty ....
what gives ?
No warranty ?


----------



## 3DFox

warranty it may be lost the 290x unlock

Because of lower mem @1100Mhz or sometimes -6 -12 -19 mv core voltage and id23 id 22 lower temperature of vrm

so I'm here.

EDIT:

Yeah, it's elpida ram, I have lost the stock bios, and a friend send me a same card stock although.

The card is brand yeston, there is nothing usefull tool on their poor site.

Yeah, I should try to send it back for warranty before sell it.

Thank you for all the people who helped me.

Best regards!!


----------



## SilverShine1

You do realize that those ram chips (especialy if elpida) dont run well when underclocked so bad, yes ?
I mean 1100mhz shouldnt be a problem for hynix, but elpida's another story.

Trust me, warranty is not lost couse of flashing, there is a marker there to see how many times the card was flashed, but you might get lucky enough for them not to check what was flashed on there, or something along the times;
What im saying is: try it, try to send it back for warranty, you never know what avg Joe works that day and just say "yeah okay, replace it" and there ya have it

However, do flash the stock bios WITH THE MANUFACTURER FLASHING TOOL before shipping it back!
(dont flash it with atiflash.exe, unless thats how the manufacturer says you should)
And just explain the situation and lie like a sob something along the lines " donno whats going on, i keep getting BSODs all of a sudden blah blah blah, fix it"
Dont tell them its been doing this for months, just mention youve updated the bios back-and-forth for stability (they will notice this anyways) and nothing changed....

I strongly recommend you take this action first, before you even consider to solder stuff on it.
(if the card's been opened, just find a little black round piece of sticky paper and stick it on the gpu screws ~trust me, it works)

Good luck!


----------



## gupsterg

@SilverShine1

Very puzzling, sorry no suggestions I can give on help







.

@3dfox

Like SilverShine1 stated if you flash card back to stock ROM manufacturer will not know you attempted unlock/bios mod.

From seeing ROM packs that some manufacturers place on their support pages all use AtiFlash, so I'd just use what you have been using so far.

I'll find time to make a 0.95V rail mod guide using Shammy's image and Enzarch's photo plus place comments on it. Even if you don't need it another will have it for ref'ing. I can not say to you 0.95V rail mod will definitely sort your black screen issue, it is just another thing that solves the issue so suggested it.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DFox*
> 
> Thank you! @SilverShine1
> 
> I have try a lot of bios for a year .
> I think I should accept the fact, or sell it.
> 
> EDIT:
> Both black screen 290 stock bios /290x (tried mass bios includ my edit bios self).


Could try moding in some tighter timings for 1000mhz DPM to gain back the lost proformance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverShine1*
> 
> Then you have a faulty unit, i recommend you send it back for waranty.
> 
> If it does that on the stock rom then its got a serious problem, it shouldnt do anything like that.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> What baffles me is why are you even here to ask about a card thats blackscreening, and your fiddling with bios mods etc when the first thing you should do if it doesnt work with stock rom is to send it back for warranty ....
> what gives ?
> No warranty ?


Doesn't unlock with lower ram speed provide more proformance than 290 with stock or higher ram in most situations any way? Because rma would almost allways loose the unlock.


----------



## okrasit

@3DFox
You could try fixed memory clock by changing the min & max mem clk to 1250. 0.95V rail mod requires you to solder _one_ smd resistor on the card.


----------



## OneB1t

its caused by memory clock change on DPM switch
so forcing 1250mhz on memory helps


----------



## d875j

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131680
Any bios mods for this card? I own 2 of these and want a mod for them.


----------



## OneB1t

i just messed with some old 390X XFX bios modified for 4GB card and found that this card have hidden VDDC setting in VRM table
https://mega.nz/#!dU4AxRLI!zpCi2P-ybfy2ZxkQJ5TM0noSSSv7QoQD1KPvAVt1UVU

so how much exactly is 101 dec into real milivolts?


----------



## gupsterg

101 dec = 65h , split this in 2, ie 6h 5h , 6h = VDDC , 5h = VDDCI. Do the normal hex to dec conversion then multiply by 6.25mV







.


----------



## 3DFox

I find a Yeston ref 290 bios (quiet mode,legacy) .

The stock still black screen before I edit it.
And I edit DMP1-7 voltage to 1.250v, the damn problem have been fixed that "Black screen unless drop down clock @ 1100MHz ".

Finnally, god open another door when I'm despairing. 
Even thought I dialed Yeston , they refused my card send it back for warranty , because they said that I removed the stock cooler means non warranty. bla ..bla

But now I think I have fixed the stock 290 BS problem by @okrasit @OneB1t tips , Who care the non warranty. haha~~ha

Thanks very much all of you help me saved my sucked 290. It's alive again...

After all, my case is a special one. So I attach the pictures which I have modified.

pic1,not fixed the all memory clock @1250MHz, just leave the MEM Clock 3 and DPM0 @ 150MHz

the fixed is set DMP1-7 @ 1.25V

this may pay more electric charge , the stable is more important!!



pic2,mod #22 and #23 set 160 just for lower temperature.



BTW, the some way fixed my 290, and haven't save unlocked to 290x , still BS after edit DMP voltage.

I think I should try more 290x reference bios.

Any ideas?

stock bios left side is Legacy

015.041.000.001.003747

Part Number 113-C6711101-100

stock bios right side is UEFI

015.039.000.006.003516

Part Number 113-C6711100-002

----------------------------------------------------------------------

some performance compare:
290 @ 947/1250MHz ≈ 290x @ 1000/1100MHz
[email protected] 1000/1250MHz ≈ 290x @1100/1100MHz


----------



## OneB1t

this explains alot of OC improvements i have with 390X bios















@3DFox: yes this will fix alot of stability issues with 290 series as black screen occurs when card switching DPM levels
you can unlock every 290 bios to 290X just use this tool
http://www.overclock.net/t/1567179/activation-of-cores-in-hawaii-tonga-and-fiji-unlockability-tester-ver-1-6-and-atomtool


----------



## 3DFox

@OneB1t It's you, my hero~~~haha...Just you saved my 290, and saved my unlockable 290 immediately now!!


----------



## SilverShine1

I seriously recommend you stop.

OC/Modding is to be done on equipment that works _110% stock_ to-begin-with;
Usually these have better than average components onboard due to the result of "binning" ,
If youre trying too hard ~you shouldnt at all, OC'ing and modding should be done some-what EASY, without stressing too much the components. *<- golden rule #1*

Yours has a problem running _stock_, messing with it further with bios mods/unlocks might yield unforeseen results;
You risk loosing what already doesnt work like intended by the manufacturer.

Of course this looks like a message a "serious" OC'er would simply ignore, he knows better right ... but this is not the case for you, your card is busted running stock...

Stop messing with it, if it works, dont @#$% with it, you obviously are not very experienced in what youre doing(do not take this the wrong way);


----------



## OneB1t

in fact there is nearly no way to damage your card with bios mods...
you need to disable alot of failsafe to really damage card









messing with DPM levels cannot do any damage to card


----------



## 3DFox

@SilverShine1 I think your suggestion is very kind, and as you said I'm not very experienced to do this.

I'm too exciting that BS is fixed.

The problem was boreing me for a whole year.

I should be contented this result that the card is stable at least now.

Thank you for remind me.

EDIT:

both of you @OneB1t and @SilverShine1 's advise is useful .

And I decide that I should running this card for a few days .

If I'm boring about this and this card runs OK.

I may adventure for something test , this is the way to be a normal OC'er for a newbie as me;


----------



## SilverShine1

Thats the spirit









As the British say: if it works... dont f with it


----------



## gungstar

@3dfox Looks like your card BS because it can't handle one of the dpms at stock volts. Try to find which one - edit your current bios for stock volts at dpm1 and test it. If ok, than set stock volts for dpm2 too and test it. Same for rest of dpms.


----------



## gupsterg

@oneb1t

Was just doing a mod for an Hawaii owner using latest HR app and noted:-

i) when setting manual vid per dpm it's not being copied to each table, I thought this was done now?

ii) on VRM settings page fSW value for loop 1 is being picked up when ROM does not have it, so I think bug with feature.

Here is the stock Vapor-X 290 ROM I was modding for someone.

stock_VX290.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## OneB1t

@gupsterg:
1) it only modify ram dpm or core dpm you dont need to change anything in limit tables
2) fixed







its caused by VRM table with lenght 22

new version @repository


----------



## EMYHC

@oneb1t Hawaii bios Reader not show Loop Vrm option with my r9 390x bios,is normal?I can't see Loop1 and Loop2 tables...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> @oneb1t Hawaii bios Reader not show Loop Vrm option with my r9 390x bios,is normal?I can't see Loop1 and Loop2 tables...


If your ROM doesn't contain VRM fSW entry, then you will not see it in the editor. You will need to add the VRM fSW entry manually (in the data table called VoltageObjectInfo). Please refer to *[this]*.


----------



## EMYHC

Ok @oneb1t,if i post my r9 390x bios,you can add this table for me please?









R9390x.zip 98k .zip file


This is my HIS r9 390x bios,that have dpm7 voltage limit 1350 and the voltage table of Pt1 bios...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> @gupsterg:
> 1) it only modify ram dpm or core dpm you dont need to change anything in limit tables
> 2) fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its caused by VRM table with lenght 22
> 
> new version @repository


1) Hmmm, we had been doing all 6 tables as Stilts mining ROMs had been that way plus his advise, what has changed? fully tested doing ROM with just 2 tables vs 6?

2) Hmmm, bit risky for users if bugs exists for VoltageObjectInfo editing. Cheers for update







.


----------



## OneB1t

2) this bug is no harm if you dont edit value shown


----------



## gupsterg

True







.

If the reader is using Kizwan's mapping for VoltageObjectInfo why is this error occurring? only curious







.

IIRC the ROM I attached it was taking data from section outside of IR3567B programming but still within VoltageObjectInfo.


----------



## OneB1t

because i was parsing whole table without skipping table length
and if table lenght is 0x22 or 0x23 etc.. then its parsed too


----------



## SilverShine1

Does anyone know why my ram doesnt step down from its max 1500mhz into 150mhz ?
In stock 1250mhz it steps down to 150mhz, but when i OCit to 1500mhz and restart the PC, it stays at a constant 1500mhz....

modv2.zip 99k .zip file


This would be the rom that im currently using, also if anyone wants to check if theres something wrong with it







, as in if i did some bad editing or something wrong with it in general... it would be awesome!
i did lower the voltages so it doesnt overheat that much, it seems stable playing for weeks now ....


----------



## 3DFox

@SilverShine1

keep memory clock @ 1250mhz? multi-screen? high *refresh* *rate*? or try another dvi port.

and your modv2.rom 's VRM table is empty. Is it normal?

EDIT:

290 has no black screen long time ago after I edit DPM table.

Just leave DPM0 @300/150 0.993mv , DPM1-7 all @ 947/1250 1.250mv.

One more step









unlocked 290 to 290x, it has no black screen too excpet @1000/1250.

DPM0 @300/150 0.968mv , DPM1-7 all @ 947/1250 1.225mv.

It seems the locked 4 CUs is unstable @ 1000/1250.

That's why amd locked them?

@OneB1t When I edit the GPU MEM Freq Table, change a value, and another table will synchronize change, but the Limit Tables can't. Sorry, I'm a lazy guy.

Could all 6 tables synchronize the value? May be It could avoid some mistakes.


----------



## SilverShine1

VRM table empty ?
You mean under the tab "VRM SETTINGS" ?
If thats it, then yeah, thats how i have it, i havent touched it at all....

Oh and i have 75hz on my monitor, i dont think thats it .... and its a single monitor fhd...


----------



## 3DFox

maybe relate lower voltages in the DPMx

maybe ralte the radeon setting, try back to factory setting.

try 60hz refresh rate?

And I have seen my card one dvi port keep mem @1250mhz anonther one can drop lower @ 150mhz once , because I tried a gigabyte bios


----------



## SilverShine1

Nea its not that;
Its something to-do with powerplay, its fine when i dont OC the ram, but when i do, after the next restart it stays at a constant fullspeed 1500mhz.

Its kindda'of a big deal, becouse now the card at 1500mhz stays in 60c ... while idle, normaly i would see some 50~ish ....

EDIT:

OH WOW, look at that, thats wierd;

Yes indeed its couse of the monitor freq, when i drop it down to 60hz the ram drops down to 150mhz, this is kindda wierd, its like its gotta keepup with 75hz ?
Wierd...


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverShine1*
> 
> OH WOW, look at that, thats wierd;
> 
> Yes indeed its couse of the monitor freq, when i drop it down to 60hz the ram drops down to 150mhz, this is kindda wierd, its like its gotta keepup with 75hz ?
> Wierd...


Use CRU to set your custom resolutions and refresh rates, and use LCD _standard_ timings.

This behavior changed a few driver revisions ago, before you had to use other timings other than standard to stop the card from keeping the RAM at 3d clocks at idle. Now standard timings do the trick.


----------



## SilverShine1

Alright will do, im am however curious what options on there make it stick at full speed....

Will check back with results.

Thank you!

EDIT:

Okay it looks like AMD cards have a limitation that makes the ram stay at 100% speed when reducing the blanking below 39ish;
Copy paste from CRU forum:

" •The video card will not reduce clock speeds when idle if the vertical blanking/total is too low. Horizontal values can still be reduced if necessary

.◦AMD/ATI cards require the "LCD standard" vertical blanking/total to reduce the memory clock when idle.
"

Basicly it must be at 39 or above for the ram to drop to lower DPM


----------



## Buckster

are the memory latencies slower on the 390 bios vs the 290 ?

my Sapphire Tri-X (Hynix) struggled above 1440 or so on the memory - I'd get occasional artefacts and sometimes on coming out of standby/sleep I'd get a black screen in windows - which took LOTS of reboots to sort out

with the 390 bios I'm now seemingly running at 1575 and still testing up higher with no issues so far


----------



## OneB1t

@buckster: yes


----------



## Ironsight

I haven't been on this site in a while and decided to try bios editing again. I stopped because I had this problem where my card would idle at ~50W with my overclocked Korean monitor vs ~10W with my 1080p ASUS monitor.

To fix it all I had to do was change my DPM 5 and 6 voltages manually to the match the values in DPM 7. Now I can have fun playing around with bios editing again.


----------



## SilverShine1

The higher power consumption means that ram is not clocking down when overclocking the monitor;
I had the same thing; il copy paste to you what you can do to fix it other then dropping the DPMs;

[...] Okay it looks like AMD cards have a limitation that makes the ram stay at 100% speed when reducing the blanking below 39ish;
Copy paste from CRU forum:

" •The video card will not reduce clock speeds when idle if the vertical blanking/total is too low. Horizontal values can still be reduced if necessary

.◦AMD/ATI cards require the "LCD standard" vertical blanking/total to reduce the memory clock when idle.
"

Basicly it must be at 39 or above for the ram to drop to lower DPM [...]


----------



## Ashraaf

Try change timing standard of your overclocked monitor, my monitor stay at its overclocked speed with default timing.

Here for example,


So i changed my timing standard to "CVT Reduced Blanking" and the mem speed downclock back to 150 MHz when idle,

I hope it helps somehow.


----------



## Ironsight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverShine1*
> 
> The higher power consumption means that ram is not clocking down when overclocking the monitor;
> I had the same thing; il copy paste to you what you can do to fix it other then dropping the DPMs;
> 
> [...] Okay it looks like AMD cards have a limitation that makes the ram stay at 100% speed when reducing the blanking below 39ish;
> Copy paste from CRU forum:
> 
> " •The video card will not reduce clock speeds when idle if the vertical blanking/total is too low. Horizontal values can still be reduced if necessary
> 
> .◦AMD/ATI cards require the "LCD standard" vertical blanking/total to reduce the memory clock when idle.
> "
> 
> Basicly it must be at 39 or above for the ram to drop to lower DPM [...]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashraaf*
> 
> Try change timing standard of your overclocked monitor, my monitor stay at its overclocked speed with default timing.
> 
> Here for example,
> 
> 
> So i changed my timing standard to "CVT Reduced Blanking" and the mem speed downclock back to 150 MHz when idle,
> 
> I hope it helps somehow.


I'm running my monitor at 120hz, to get it to work I had to lower the values from the native setting. GPU-Z shows the same wattage ~10W at both 60hz and 120hz,
but I can see that my GPU's idle temp goes from 36 to 43.

I tried using the LCD Native settings and the memory clock won't go down. There's no way I can run my monitor at 120hz with the standard settings
the pixel clock goes from 466 mHz to 497 mHz and gives me problems.

So I guess my problem is half fixed? In any case I'm really happy it no longer idles at the DPM 7 voltage anymore.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsight*
> 
> So I guess my problem is half fixed? In any case I'm really happy it no longer idles at the DPM 7 voltage anymore.


May I know what is the voltage you set for DPM 5, 6 & 7? What is the voltage & memory frequency at idle reported by GPU-Z?


----------



## Ironsight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> May I know what is the voltage you set for DPM 5, 6 & 7? What is the voltage & memory frequency at idle reported by GPU-Z?


Sure I have it set to 1350 for DPM 5, 6, and 7 (it was 1250 stock).

60 Hz - 1.008 V and 150 MHz. (LCD standard timings)
120 Hz - 1.000 V and 1375 MHz. (Manual lowered timings)

Judging by the pixel clock, I'd have to run my monitor at 110hz to make it work with LCD standard timings.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsight*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> May I know what is the voltage you set for DPM 5, 6 & 7? What is the voltage & memory frequency at idle reported by GPU-Z?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I have it set to 1350 for DPM 5, 6, and 7 (it was 1250 stock).
> 
> 60 Hz - 1.008 V and 150 MHz. (LCD standard timings)
> 120 Hz - 1.000 V and 1375 MHz. (Manual lowered timings)
> 
> Judging by the pixel clock, I'd have to run my monitor at 110hz to make it work with LCD standard timings.
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## Samuris

Hi, anyone can help me pls ? i can change everything on this elpida bios, i can add +200 mv offset the max voltage is blocked at 1.225v, help me pls

elpidabios.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## FullTank

hello, can anyone please help me to boost Gigabyte R9 390x performance to work on stable 1120 1710 without artifacts?
atm when i play with 1090 1700 in shadow of mordor ultra hd textures (6gb vram usage) my gpu degrees go up to 79 at max & there are very slight artifacts exist sometimes, but in some games i have artifacts even at something like 72 degrees with that setup, saying that so person will know most likely what is limit to my gpu's OC & cooling potencial, because many people said that 390x can even work at 90~95 degrees for lifetime, so, please help if someone can, it's just sad that Gigabyte is voltage locked but here all around i see people do something like 1150 etc, which makes me feel kinda sad > < , here are aida 64 results of my current gpu's voltages - http://puu.sh/pGUoK.png & the bios below

GigabyteR9390x.zip 128k .zip file


----------



## SilverShine1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FullTank*
> 
> hello, can anyone please help me to boost Gigabyte R9 390x performance to work on stable 1120 1710 without artifacts?
> atm when i play with 1090 1700 in shadow of mordor ultra hd textures (6gb vram usage) my gpu degrees go up to 79 at max & there are very slight artifacts exist sometimes, but in some games i have artifacts even at something like 72 degrees with that setup, saying that so person will know most likely what is limit to my gpu's OC & cooling potencial so, please help if someone can, it's just sad that Gigabyte is voltage locked but here all around i see people do something like 1150 etc, which makes me feel kinda sad > <
> 
> GigabyteR9390x.zip 128k .zip file


Listen, 1710mhz on the ram is OMG from 1500 stock;

Thats really pushing those chips

I could if you want edit your bios to give you more voltages, BUT!
Your card already goes 80c, im guessing with custome fan profile ?

Youre asking too much from that card ... on air ....


----------



## FullTank

why? memory clock never made any artifacts, they come from core only, but on the other side - memory clock nearly don't affect fps at all, while raising degrees, any stable OC with 1120 core will do , if people from overclock.net think that 1700 memory is a waste, i will agree probably? because in most of cases it doesn't raise fps at all anyway


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FullTank*
> 
> why? memory clock never made any artifacts, they come from core only, but on the other side - memory clock nearly don't affect fps at all, while raising degrees, any stable OC with 1120 core will do , if people from overclock.net think that 1700 memory is a waste, i will agree probably? because in most of cases it doesn't raise fps at all anyway


No one said it is a waste. Unstable memory overclock will in fact cause artifacts. Turn down memory to 1600 & increase the core more.


----------



## FullTank

i see , alrighty, but can someone offer help in changing that bios file? to make it more compatible for 1120 OC on core while memory will be 1500~1600?
79 degrees only in one single game which were shadow of mordor on ultra hd textures , those were with 1090 1700 , & 1700 do raise degrees, so if it will be 1600 or lower degrees also will be lowered, even if 1120 will raise them a bit too, right?


----------



## SilverShine1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FullTank*
> 
> i see , alrighty, but can someone offer help in changing that bios file? to make it more compatible for 1120 OC on core while memory will be 1500~1600?
> 79 degrees only in one single game which were shadow of mordor on ultra hd textures , those were with 1090 1700 , & 1700 do raise degrees, so if it will be 1600 or lower degrees also will be lowered, even if 1120 will raise them a bit too, right?


Memory does give you a huge boost in FPS, atleast for us with the 1250mhz 290's, increasing it to 1500mhz for me gave me around 5 to 7 FPS, sure it gives me about 2 more degreese in heat;
But increasing my core from 1100 to 1200 gives me about 3 to 5 fps at best and gives me about 5 to 7 more heat again at best.

However, im sure theres diminishing returns in place, push the chips all the way to 1700 might not yeild very much.
You have to find the perfect balance;

Do note ram chips DO GIVE OUT ARTIFACTS if not properly overclocked, and usualy they are the first one to die on you if youre doing it wrong;

Again, 1700 should be on your "max" zone, i wouldnt increase these further;
For the sake of stability i would drop these to 1600mhz and forget about them forever, since the increase from 1600 to 1700 yeilds about 2-3 fps at best.

However the clock, yeah sure, go for 1150 or even 1200;
But again, yours is overheating at 80c in a game, dont think just couse it can do 98c you should stay in the 90 range with it and be okay.
For now 80c is okay in games, im sure it reaches 85 in games like crysis 3, do note that shadow of mordor even with hd textures is not a real good game to stress the card with (dont hate please








);

Try crysis 3 or maybe even some witcher 3.... im sure those temps with rise from the 80c zone, which brings me to :
Increasing the core to 1120 will def make that card hit 90c... which is not a good temp to keep in games.
Again, those 80c is with custom fan profile ... ?
Whats the % fan speed when it hits 80c in games, maybe we can work around the heating issue...


----------



## FullTank

crysis 3 i sadly don't have atm but i will download it to take look at, witcher 3 i luckily have(but i'm on start locations, so just runned around grass w/ w/o horse & casted flames nonstop) , all ultra, Nvidia Hairworks ON 4 Low , fps ~50 , Vsync ON , degrees didn't wanted to go above 75 & instantly went down to ~73 on non grass areas but i weren't there too long & focused on grass instead, ~18 minutes of running around w/ w/o horse & casting flames on grass, 75 degrees at max & varies with 74 , fan on 100% always because i prefer my stuff to be as cool as possible however while also OCed , during that little test clocks were 1090 1600 power limit +50% (0 artifacts, but that also depends on game a bit) , but really, heat aren't problem at all at least for now, if i will find it to be hot later i will just buy one of the noctua fans & place it that way that it will be focused on GPU , & really 1150 on core i think isn't needed, i will be happy if someone will make nice compatible bios with 1120 honestly, i'm on gigabyte R9 390x after all, i can't ask for much


----------



## SilverShine1

Alright well thats okay i guess, no need for crysis if you get those temps in witcher 3 its a-okay;

How about you post here your voltages that aida64 reports from your GPU so i know how much to increase;

But have you tried to read the OP's first thread to learn how to increase the voltages yourself ... ?

Also why not get afterburner and increase the voltages there at first then know what you need to flash into the board...


----------



## FullTank

alrighty then i will pause crysis 3 download for now, here report from aida 64 http://puu.sh/pHDCL.png
yes i did read it, it's nice guide i think, but i'm just aware to accidently screw something
afterburner.. because i have gigabyte version of the card, it's voltage locked, however if you flash it - you can add voltages to it, that's at least how it worked on my old GeForce 9800 GT card
so, for gigabyte the only way to add voltages is a flash probably sadly? , i would use msi afterburner for that in the first place if i could, but sadly that's not possible atm
i just believe that the guys from here know the safe numbers at which card will be able to run at 1120 while also will not burn itself at 80~85 degrees(now it's never at those temps luckily), basically my knowledge about how far R9 390x can go in voltages is not enough


----------



## SilverShine1

Hehe, i have a gigabyte card as well;
You must unlock the voltage settings in the "settings" in Afterburner, then restart the PC to have voltage control;

Match these settings in Afterburner, then restart









http://i.imgur.com/odxzBMh.png


----------



## FullTank

sadly i did tried to do that in the very first days(~2 months ago), but voltages still were locked, - http://puu.sh/pHE6f.png , don't think that it works for R9 390x series, sadly


----------



## SilverShine1

Alright well first things first

I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE IF ANYTHING BAD HAPPENS
I simply modified the voltage values to what i would use to begin OCing.
I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE IF ANYTHING BAD HAPPENS

That beeing said, yes i would flash this on my card.

Now reset the OC on the graphics card, everything, leave it stock.
Use atiflash under dos with the current parameters : atiflash.exe -f -p 0 mod.rom
(0 = zero)
Check OP's first post to get the "tools"

If anything bad happens, switch the BIOS using the switch on the board come back here and we'll figure it out.
(this is so you dont get stuck , dont worry







)

900
1025
1031
1100
1150
1200
1250
1275

These are the voltages that ive imput, and il show you how to do it yourself









Modified bios is atached.

mod.zip 99k .zip file


Get the "Hawaii Reader" tool from the OP's first post;
And ive created a rather simple explaination on what "you" are interested in.
Read the stuff on the right so i wont repeat my self, do it 5 times...








(yes i know my MSPAINT skills suck, sorry







)

http://i.imgur.com/SMCj6Ps.png

First thing you wanna do after flashing in windows is to check the temps constantly.
Good luck, and come back


----------



## FullTank

atiflash 2.71 will do?


----------



## SilverShine1

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18717

These, use the atiflash tool from that link


----------



## FullTank

a, nvm , it's wrong one, need 4.17 right?


----------



## FullTank

ok, got the one which you linked now


----------



## FullTank

thank you very much, it works - http://puu.sh/pHHjG.png , but you are right, first things first, i think i'll give it a try to run same witcher 3 & well 3dmark but at 1120 1500~1600


----------



## SilverShine1

Id do imediatly with those settings 1150 and possibly 1200. clock and 1600 ram.
Dont fool yourself with 1120 not with those volts no...
Try 1200 see if it crashes, then go lower to 1150.


----------



## FullTank

well i did test in witcher 3 but now a bit lower count of time , ~10 minutes, because it just stuck on same number of degrees, at 1120 1600 power limit +50%, it stuck on 75 & rarely went to 76 but then just back to 75 & sit there all the time, also, there were artifacts, first one at 68 degrees, & a bit more of them starting from 74 degrees , i think from now on i can be on my own thanks to your help with making a good base .rom & that screen of yours of the things which needed to be changed, it would be fine if i will change only the last value (DPM7) in every of the table, right? also please suggest me the voltage which i should not exceed, it's just that it seems that for 1120 1600 power limit +50% need a bit higher to play at ~75 degrees, maybe with ~63 it would be fine but that's just not my case


----------



## SilverShine1

I wouldnt know a voltage for you not to put in;

Id say dont put anything stupid like 1.5
1.3 (so yould do 1300) or maybe 1350 would be max id put it;

Also for gaining stability, dont just increase the DPM 7, increase them all by 1/step value.
ex: on 1250, the next accepted step is 1256
Heres is the voltage table that the card accepts.

http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/500x1000px-LL-8def2051_SVI2Voltages.jpeg

Also remember this :
0.70000v from the chart/picture would be 700 for entry into HawaiiReader, 1.28750v would be 1287 for entry into HawaiiReader

Always remember to TRIPPLE check the voltages MATCH ALL THE DPMs (yes, tripple check them)

Good luck and dont go crazy with it, if it doesnt work, then it doesnt work, remember that its better to run cooler then very hot for 2-3 fps....


----------



## FullTank

thank you very much, i will do as you just suggested, & haha no, 1.5 never were in my head, i wouldn't go past 1.35 either, i gonna give a go to 1293 actually


----------



## mus1mus

I'd recommend 1.287 for dpm7. 1.3 won't stick on some cards if the rom has a Voltage limit. You will also induce some black screens if you push it very high.

And seriously, don't even mess with more than 1.3 if you are on air and having those terribad temps. You should also verify your VRM temps. They induce artifacts at around 75C.

@gupsterg

Wondering why fSW mod is not on the OP. I'd like to modify my cards' fSW so I can gauge their effect when mining.

Guess I'll have to seach back a few pages for that.


----------



## gupsterg

Will sort it ASAP mate







, for now you can ref these posts for fSW mod







.

1. Mini guide with basics / image to set up editable fSW per loop in a ROM.

2. Mapping / guide of VoltageObjectInfo by Kizwan.

3. Hex values to set fSW / more info by The Stilt.

4. Mihastar's test results on various hex values with ref PCB card.

*Take extra note* of The Stilt's post last paragraph if doing fSW mod on non ref PCB card.


----------



## FullTank

ah guys, thank you very much, i also found out that for my card it's alot better to setup in the last 3 places 1.293 & 4th from bottom 1287 , while the lowest ones 900 & other 2 something around ~1k , (i mean 900 ~1k ~1k 1287 1293 1293 1293) it runs so much better! 0 artifacts even in 3dmark & even at 81 degrees, also , if i open front door of my case - it will reduce 3 degrees (fractal R5) , & also if i will take out filter from front it will also reduce 5 more degrees so that's a total of 8 however, i don't really do that because of reasons of not wanting to get my PC in dust later haha, but anyways thank you guys alot ;w; it seems that before voltages just jumped around which i noticed in hwinfo , so i decided to do attempt to fix that & done ;w; , thanks alot


----------



## madalin3

Hello everyone,

Is it safe to change the frequency per DPM using Hawaii Reader?
I want to change it like this:
300>300
516>516
662>662
814>814
881>881
914>914
939>1000
947>1100

Also, is there a reason to not change DPM 0 from 993mv to, say ~1120mv? This is the point that my ram works correctly at 1500Mhz. (Elpida Gigabyte r9 290 Windforce with r9 390x bios, running on water)

Also, AIDA returns only DPM 7 PState for 390x Bios:
[ GPU PStates List ]

DPM7: GPUClock = 947 MHz, VID = 1.19918 V

My card is stable at 1100/1500 +0.12v.
Does anyone see an issue to setting the voltages per DPM like this? I only know that Memory does not artefact on desktop and in FireStrike at 1500Mhz, when voltage is set to +110mv. +100mv results in no artefacts on desktop, but causes 2 black frames during 1st Graphics FS test.
300 - ~1120mv
516 - ~1120mv
662 - ~1120mv
814 - ~1120mv
881 - ~1160mv
914 - ~1200mv
1000 - ~1240mv
1100 - ~1285mv


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madalin3*
> 
> Is it safe to change the frequency per DPM using Hawaii Reader?


Yes, it is safe







. Many factory OC roms increase DPM GPU clock, check heading in OP *Making OC bios like factory pre OC'd card/ROM* .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madalin3*
> 
> Also, is there a reason to not change DPM 0 from 993mv to, say ~1120mv? This is the point that my ram works correctly at 1500Mhz. (Elpida Gigabyte r9 290 Windforce with r9 390x bios, running on water)


What I would do is keep RAM frequency in DPM 0 150MHz, DPM 1 & 2 as 1250MHz that way you should be able to keep low VID for the DPM. That is what I did on my card







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madalin3*
> 
> Also, AIDA returns only DPM 7 PState for 390x Bios


You maybe using an older version of AIDA64, update it and you should see VID for all DPMs. Also be aware that log does not include any VDDC offset present in ROM or Voltage control chip of card. When card is using stock ROM do a I2Cdump via MSI AB or SMBus registers dump by AIDA64 and we can advise if you have an offset present.


----------



## madalin3

Grenada.txt 1k .txt file


Hawaii.txt 1k .txt file


I have attached the dumps for the stock Bios and the 390x Bios (It is the 290_NOMOD_STOCK_V1.8.rom from Insan1tyOne's thread).

Tests i've done so far:
PT1T Bios = 1.23v constant +0.100v = 1150/1500 stable (on water)(didn't try more than 1500 on memory since on stock Bios it was really finicky with memory OC, had a whole CSV for maintaining a ratio close to or above 1.3)
Stock Bios = 1.25v +0.100v = 1120/1440 = Stable (on stock cooler)
390x Bios = 1.17v + 0.200v = 1140/1500 = Stable (on water) (didn't try more than 1500 on ram since on stock Bios it was really finicky)(Voltage stayed at 1.28v most of the time, while GPU-Z registered a maximum of 1.35v that I didn't see)
390x Bios = 1.17v + 0.120v = 1100/1500 = Stable (on water)(Voltage stayed at 1.21v most of the time, while GPU-Z registered a maximum of 1.28v that I didn't see)
390x Bios = 1.17v + 0.100v = 1100/1500 = Occasional black frames during Firestrike. (on water)
390x Bios = 1.17v + 0.100v = 1100/1375 = Occasional black frames during Firestrike. (on water)
390x Bios = 1.17v + 0.100v = 1100/1250 = Stable (on water)
390x Bios = 1.17v + 0.070v = 1080/1250 = Occasional black frames during Firestrike. (on water)
390x Bios = 1.17v + 0.038v = 1080/1250 = Occasional black frames during Firestrike. (on water)
390x Bios = 1.17v + 0.000v = 947/1250 = Artifacting on desktop. Once it froze 3 seconds after 0 voltage was applied, while another time, the artifacting stopped after 3 seconds.

So far I've gathered that the memory is not happy with 390x timings at less than 1.290v, when frequency is higher than 1250Mhz.

I've never seen my card lower than 1250Mhz on memory, even with the stock rom. I have a 60hz monitor connected on HDMI and a 21/9, 75 HZ, Freesync display, connected on DP.

I don't mind the card running on 1.3-1.35v during load since the temperatures rarely go over 60 on core and 75 on VRM.
Custom VRM radiator, Card cooling


----------



## SilverShine1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madalin3*
> 
> Grenada.txt 1k .txt file
> 
> 
> Hawaii.txt 1k .txt file
> 
> 
> I have attached the dumps for the stock Bios and the 390x Bios (It is the 290_NOMOD_STOCK_V1.8.rom from Insan1tyOne's thread).
> 
> Tests i've done so far:
> PT1T Bios = 1.23v constant +0.100v = 1150/1500 stable (on water)(didn't try more than 1500 on memory since on stock Bios it was really finicky with memory OC, had a whole CSV for maintaining a ratio close to or above 1.3)
> Stock Bios = 1.25v +0.100v = 1120/1440 = Stable (on stock cooler)
> 390x Bios = 1.17v + 0.200v = 1140/1500 = Stable (on water) (didn't try more than 1500 on ram since on stock Bios it was really finicky)(Voltage stayed at 1.28v most of the time, while GPU-Z registered a maximum of 1.35v that I didn't see)
> 390x Bios = 1.17v + 0.120v = 1100/1500 = Stable (on water)(Voltage stayed at 1.21v most of the time, while GPU-Z registered a maximum of 1.28v that I didn't see)
> 390x Bios = 1.17v + 0.100v = 1100/1500 = Occasional black frames during Firestrike. (on water)
> 390x Bios = 1.17v + 0.100v = 1100/1375 = Occasional black frames during Firestrike. (on water)
> 390x Bios = 1.17v + 0.100v = 1100/1250 = Stable (on water)
> 390x Bios = 1.17v + 0.070v = 1080/1250 = Occasional black frames during Firestrike. (on water)
> 390x Bios = 1.17v + 0.038v = 1080/1250 = Occasional black frames during Firestrike. (on water)
> 390x Bios = 1.17v + 0.000v = 947/1250 = Artifacting on desktop. Once it froze 3 seconds after 0 voltage was applied, while another time, the artifacting stopped after 3 seconds.
> 
> So far I've gathered that the memory is not happy with 390x timings at less than 1.290v, when frequency is higher than 1250Mhz.
> 
> I've never seen my card lower than 1250Mhz on memory, even with the stock rom. I have a 60hz monitor connected on HDMI and a 21/9, 75 HZ, Freesync display, connected on DP.
> 
> I don't mind the card running on 1.3-1.35v during load since the temperatures rarely go over 60 on core and 75 on VRM.
> Custom VRM radiator, Card cooling


Okay it looks like AMD cards have a limitation that makes the ram stay at 100% speed when reducing the blanking below 39ish;
Copy paste from CRU forum:

" •The video card will not reduce clock speeds when idle if the vertical blanking/total is too low. Horizontal values can still be reduced if necessary

.◦AMD/ATI cards require the "LCD standard" vertical blanking/total to reduce the memory clock when idle.
"

Basicly it must be at 39 or above for the ram to drop to lower DPM


----------



## madalin3

Hey,

Can someone please proof read my rom?
I have changed only DPM frequencies and Voltages.
The rom has a +37mv offset straigth after flashing it and installing afterburner. I don't mind it but is it a problem?
Should I raise VDDCI to 1.050v? For vram stability?
Also, I don't see any offset in the dumps, do I need to do something if this is the case?
Hawaii Reader reports that checksum is ok. Do I need to do anything else to it?

Why 1.300v at last the last 2 DPM steps? Because ram isn't stable at 1500Mhz without 1.17v + ~120mv offset being applied.
Why 1.075v at DPM 0? Because ram artefacts on desktop at lower than 1.040v.

Thank you very much!

290_ELPIDA.zip 98k .zip file


Edit1: Removed the changes to memory since I read the part bout not changing it with Hawaii Reader. Tried to change the values for the memory with Hex Editor but I can't find them for the life of me.
So I flashed the rom only with the voltage and frequency part changed.
The card is running fine, but something is odd.
After using DDU, disabling afterburner and flashing the bios, the card has 37mv applied as offset as expected. I thought that since I raised the DPM 0 voltage to 1.075v that I could set the offset to 0. But no, the card artefacts on desktop if I set it to 0.

Can someone give some pointers or edit DPM 6 and 7 memory clock to 1500Mhz?

The bios I applied is here:

290_ELPIDA2.zip 98k .zip file


Edit2: Did a benchmark with those settings and this is the result, with the mention that VDDC spiked a few times to 1.320v.
http://i.imgur.com/8LT1qSz.jpg

Edit3: I did some more tests, learned where to find the values for the memory using the hex editor, but still no luck.
Bios 3 - Reports 1500Mhz memory and actual clock 1250Mhz but it doesn't go to 1500 in full load. Applied 1500Mhz manually, pressed reset oc settings, but AB now said that 1500Mhz is the default, and voltage was now 1.32v constant at idle.

290_ELPIDA3.zip 98k .zip file


Bios 4 - reports same thing, clock remains 1250 in load but when 1500Mhz is applied manually the system black screens, sign that 1.32v VDDC is no longer applied.

290_ELPIDA4.zip 98k .zip file


At this point I no longer know what I'm doing wrong since I checked the values that change to be the ones from the Memory clock and VDDC tutorial image.


----------



## Samuris

hello guys, i have a ref amd r9 290 modded with stock cooler and arctic accelero hybrid II and when i flash my card with two different bios, gpu-z and memory info tell me i have 4gb hynix memory with asus290dc2oc_to_390x_A0fSW_by_gungstar bios and tell me i have 4gb elpida memory with insanity1.8 elpidamod bios, this is strange right ? and i'm really bored, cause imagine i need to put +100 mv on my gpu, on a game who will use my gpu at 100% i'll have 1.250 vddc during the game and with a game who use 20% gpu due to vertical sync my gpu will have 1.350 vddc during the game with low gpu usage my amd driver crash and my game bug ^^ if i want to be stable at 1200 on core i just can't play at game like league of legend or cs go etc cause my amd driver will just crash, and i really don't want 1.350vddc and more because it's cancer for the card, sorry for my bad english but i'm really lost, dpm work strangely with me even if i respect the good VID, and i really don't know how fSW work, unfortunatly i'm pretty sure i can adjust my voltage problem with that. thanks


----------



## pillowsack

So I'm interested in doing the rail mod to my 390X MSI Gaming card. I wanna be able to push up the Vcore. My core is under water and I just wanna milk it. I get black screen with anything 1.23v+

Would kill to push it to 1.3Ghz











My card doesn't look ANYTHING like the other railmodded cards. Or in Shammy's thread, nothing similar in her/his photos.

Any help dudes?


----------



## gupsterg

@madalin3

IMO why your getting black frames on Insanity ROM in your testing is due to too low a VID. You will see in the registers dumps you gained from AiDA64 that Insanity ROM is calculating a lower VID per DPM, you need to manually set VID per DPM same as stock ROM. When we flash a 290/X with a 390/X ROM and VID per DPM is EVV (ie not manually set) you will end up with way low a VID per DPM for GPU.


Spoiler: Stock ROM VID per DPM



Code:



Code:


------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  483 MHz, VID = 1.23100 V
DPM2: GPUClock =  727 MHz, VID = 1.19300 V
DPM3: GPUClock =  924 MHz, VID = 1.18100 V
DPM4: GPUClock =  968 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 1004 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1031 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1040 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V







Spoiler: Insanity ROM VID per DPM



Code:



Code:


------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  516 MHz, VID = 0.96200 V
DPM2: GPUClock =  662 MHz, VID = 0.97500 V
DPM3: GPUClock =  841 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
DPM4: GPUClock =  881 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
DPM5: GPUClock =  914 MHz, VID = 1.13700 V
DPM6: GPUClock =  939 MHz, VID = 1.16200 V
DPM7: GPUClock =  947 MHz, VID = 1.16800 V





In one of your past posts you state "I have a Gigabyte R9 290 Windforce 3x OC on which I tried a bunch of roms but have all sorts of problems." personally on a non ref PCB I wouldn't be using any other ROMs than stock. You can modify RAM timings to be tighter as per Insanity ROM and add 390 memory controller timings to gain you better performance over stock ROM.

From your past posts your 290 unlocks to 290X, as it's only the ROM locking the card I'm pretty sure the stock ROM can be modded to have the unlock removed or you could use a Windforce 290X ROM on the card and mod that.


----------



## joseph172g

Hello guys, is there someone who would mod my msi r9 290x gaming 4gb please? Is it even posible to mod this card. please help


----------



## pillowsack

It is possible to mod it. Really depends what you're looking into doing. Timings mod?

What type of MSI card.


----------



## joseph172g

thank you for your answer and yes i mean timings etc, just to get some performance boost







this is screenshot from my memoryinfo


----------



## pillowsack

There should be a good hex editing guide somewhere, even a video. It seems scary at first but it's not.


----------



## joseph172g

Yes in a first page of this thread is how to change timings but i dont know how to find my lowest strap in editor. Where can i get my Vram info? thanks


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> My card doesn't look ANYTHING like the other railmodded cards. Or in Shammy's thread, nothing similar in her/his photos.
> 
> Any help dudes?


Viewed the TPU hi res images of MSI 390X PCB and couldn't see a chip with U300 marked near it







.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joseph172g*
> 
> Yes in a first page of this thread is how to change timings but i dont know how to find my lowest strap in editor. Where can i get my Vram info? thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> okay this is a reminder to my self to get up in dat bios and tweak the timings. i'll need some walkthru or maybe i'll upload my bios so someone with more experience could possibly do some changes and i learn off checking those out. my temps are GREAT on my card, so its time to get all the potential i can out of it. too bad there ain't no bios switch on the msi.
> 
> 
> 
> Search this in your ROM...
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 2A 00 34 00 2F 0A 04 30 0A 00 D5 0A 04 28 0A 04 29 0A 04 2A 0A 04 2B 0A 04 2C 0A 04 81 0A 04 8B 0A 04 5F 0A 04 DD 09 84 DE 09 84 FF FF 00
> 
> ...and you'll landed on the memory timings...
> 
> 
> 
> The first 3 digits (grey) are memory straps. For example...
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 48 E8 01 = 0x01E848 = 125000 = 1250MHz memory strap
> 
> The 4th digit (white) is to which memory it belongs to. The example above is 290 ROM which support Hynix & Elpida memory. The *01* is for Hynix & *02* is for Elpida memory. 390/390X ROM only support one memory, so you will see *00* value at this location instead.
> 
> The light blue, orange, purple & green are memory timings. Length is *0x30* for each strap. You want pay attention to the 1250MHz memory strap & above, which is orange/green.
> 
> Simple memory timings mod:-
> 
> Copy the memory timings from *1250* memory straps (length 0x30) & paste it in the *1375 (1C 19 02)*, *1500 (F0 49 02)*, *1625 (C4 7A 02)* & *1750 (98 AB 02)* memory straps.
> Save
> Open with HawaiiBiosReader & save again without changing anything. This will correct the ROM checksum.
> OR use *HD7xxx Series UEFI Patch Tool BETA*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OR (manually calculate the checksum)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open the modded ROM in HEX editor.
> Write down the value you see at offset *0x21*.
> Write down the value you see at offset *0x2*.
> Calculate the size = *[from C in HEX convert to DEC] * 512*
> Convert the value you get *[from D]* to *HEX* & you'll get the length of data you need to select from offset *0x00*. Use the tool available in the HEX editor you're using to calculate *Checksum-8* of this selection.
> Example:-
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> new_checksum = [old_checksum (from B)] - [Checksum-8 of the selection (from E)]
> new_checksum = 5E - E2 = FFFFFFFFFFFFFF7C
> 
> It's Checksum-8, so you only need to take the first two digits which in the above example is *7C*.
> Update value at offset *0x21* with new checksum.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Source from HawaiiBiosReader source code
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> private void fixChecksum(bool save)
> {
> Byte oldchecksum = romStorageBuffer[33];
> int size = romStorageBuffer[2] * 512;
> Byte newchecksum = 0;
> 
> for (int i = 0; i < size; i++)
> {
> newchecksum += romStorageBuffer[i];
> }
> if (oldchecksum == (romStorageBuffer[33] - newchecksum))
> {
> checksumResult.Foreground = Brushes.Green;
> checksumResult.Text = "OK";
> }
> else
> {
> checksumResult.Foreground = Brushes.Red;
> checksumResult.Text = "WRONG - save for fix";
> }
> if (save)
> {
> romStorageBuffer[33] -= newchecksum;
> checksumResult.Foreground = Brushes.Green;
> checksumResult.Text = "OK - Saved";
> 
> }
> 
> }
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash the modded ROM.
Click to expand...


----------



## Finners

I'm trying to do my normal overclock I apply through afterburner with a BIOS mod as I'm tired of having to reset it every time I shutdown otherwise I blackscreen on log in but that's because of crimson drivers.

The thing I'm struggling with is getting the voltage increase to work. It seems like it's working but as soon as I up my memory clocks I blackscreen.

I normally run +44mv In after burner.

My stock VID's are

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 483 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 662 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 841 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 881 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 914 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 939 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 947 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V

So in the Hawaii BIOS editor, In all 6 tables I have put

DPM0: 1037
DPM1: 1243
DPM2: 1231
DPM3: 1231
DPM4: 1256
DPM5: 1293
DPM6: 1293
DPM7:1293

I have only tried to apply the increase in voltage through BIOS and then raise the clocks in after burner to test, However its unstable compared to when I add +44mv through Afterburner. Using GPU-Z and aftburner my voltages at idle and load do seem to have increased by +44mv so what could be making it unstable compared to afterburner?


----------



## drmrlordx

Uh, why do you have DPM1 set to 1.243v? And I'll be darned if I know why it was set to 1.2v stock? That makes almost no sense.


----------



## Finners

No idea, It does seem odd I agree but its the same on both stock BIOS's.

Is there a way to see the different DPM states in ROMs without flashing them to the card?

EDIT*

I've just looked at the VIDS for a Gigabyte OC BIOS I have and that has a high DPM1 voltage to.


----------



## Bartouille

Both of my cards get edc errors at stock speeds. That's kinda bad.


----------



## pillowsack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Viewed the TPU hi res images of MSI 390X PCB and couldn't see a chip with U300 marked near it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


does this mean it's going to be a lot harder to do than it should be?


----------



## gupsterg

@subscribers.

How to edit PowerLimit section in OP has had redraft plus extra info added. For a while what I'd seen as A/W for VRM readings when compared with PL in a ROM had confused me, after confirming with The Stilt this is the answer which explains this occurrence:-

Note: PowerLimit relates to GPU not total board power usage. So you will see higher readings for A/W in HWiNFO for VRM than what you set in PowerLimit as other circuitry and "electrical elements" are not part of PowerLimit.

I have also added data I collated concerning hardware limits of 6/8 pin plug, I originally never added this but the PCI-E SIG information as wanted to play it "safe".

I hope these updates help







, soon gotta find time to do more "sprucing up" of OP







.


----------



## erua

Has anyone yet modded their memory timings for a 290X Matrix?
It uses elpida ram but I was unable to locate those exact timing straps from the first post.

I attached a copy of by card's BIOS before, help would be very appreciated








(I don't expect you to do the work but pointing me into the right direction would be nice)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erua*
> 
> I attached my bios file to this post
> 
> hawaii-1150.zip 97k .zip file


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finners*
> 
> I've just looked at the VIDS for a Gigabyte OC BIOS I have and that has a high DPM1 voltage to.


That's weird. All the 290 and 390 cards I have only list a static voltage for DPM0, DPM1 and up are numbers like 62582 which is . . . yeah. Anyway.

I only undervolt my cards, so take what I say with a grain of salt, but I usually start with a target voltage for DPM7 and then step each voltage down by .025v per DPM entry, or I'll use a different pattern to try to get a linear or near-linear progression down to the default DPM0 setting. For undervolting, it is tempting to set DPM0 lower than stock to reduce idle power usage, but if you're planning on keeping the card in use for long periods of time (which I do) then DPM0 is meaningless for most operation.

What I have found is that voltage offsets via programs like Afterburner and TRIXX do produce unexpected results compared to changing voltages in BIOS, and that these deltas can vary based on which voltage ranges are in play.

For example, if I lower DPM7 by .05v in the BIOS, I may see less reduction than if I set -50mV via TRIXX when starting at 1.150v, but then the two changes will be fairly similar if the starting voltage was 1.100v or lower.

Have you noticed any changes in measured peak voltage when changing DPM7 from 1250 to 1293? That's the real question. You may just need a higher DPM7 setting to reach your target.


----------



## reb0rn

If you change voltage in trixx or afterburner by -81mV (default offset in afterburner is +6mV) are all states P0-P7 effected or just P7?

I ask because I only undervolt if I mine, and then my PC or driver crash on state change if I use less then -50mV

Also I can not underclock (trixx, afterburner) if I set 700GPU/800 MEM it drop at once in 2D or 3D game, but as soon I start mining my Sapphire tri-x 290x (newer model) get to stock 1000/1250

I would start editing the bios if I could know stable voltages before, I only need lower voltage for top clock and that only with mining some power hog algo that use near 300W from card and heat one PCI-e 8pin plug! (the inner one) the other 8pin plug is cold and fine and there voltage drop is lot less then on the one that is heating (I melted one plug so far and default voltage/freq)


----------



## madalin3

@gupsterg Thank you for taking the time and replying to me.

From my understanding, the Gigabyte implementation is very similar to the stock one, the only difference being that the VRM supports more current before blowing up, the same number of phases though.

But what I want to ask you is, what exactly gives the boost of performance between 290x and 390x bios? This is not clearly explained anywhere.
In your previous post you mentioned Ram and Memory controller timings. That is all?

PT1T rom with 1150/1500 Gives 13750 score in Firestrike.
Insanity rom with 1100/1250 Gives 13500 score in Firestrike - what I'm using now
Insanity rom with 1150/1500 Gives 14400 score in Firestrike.
Insanity rom with 1150/1600 Gives 14700 score in Firestrike.

Currently my card doesn't want to do 1500Mhz on memory at idle if I don't apply +0.130v over Insanity rom(0.993v+0.0375v), or else it black screens.
Seeing that both Insanity and stock rom have the same 0.993v voltage at idle, if I apply the timings from the Insanity rom to the stock rom, won't I have the exact same issue with 1500Mhz memory if 0.130v isn't applied?
Also, does the additional voltage added using TriXX apply to VDDCI as well? In GPU-Z it doesn't look like it, but my card behaves differently when voltage is applied using TriXX than when voltage is applied using DPM steps.

Edit1: Maybe I can ask this more clearly:
0.993v + 0.0375v + 0.130v at idle = 1.160v = no black screen when memory OC of 1500 is applied.
But if I change DPM 0 to 1.125v in order to get rid of the additional voltage added using TriXX, I have:
1.125v + 0.0375v = 1.162v = black screen when memory OC of 1500 is applied.
What am I missing? Is there a difference between voltage added by TriXX and voltage added manually to DPM states?


----------



## erua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb0rn*
> 
> If you change voltage in trixx or afterburner by -81mV (default offset in afterburner is +6mV) are all states P0-P7 effected or just P7?
> 
> I ask because I only undervolt if I mine, and then my PC or driver crash on state change if I use less then -50mV


Those tools apply an offset that is active for each dpm state. You might be stable in dpm7 but crash in a lower state with this offset. That's basically why we do mod our BIOS for undervolting. We have no WattMan (yet?) for those cards that could set a fixed voltage on each state.


----------



## reb0rn

Ok tnx, as far I can see WattMan is only released for 480....

I presume my solution would be to change only P7 voltage state


----------



## OneB1t

you can set custom fixed voltage for each state even without wattman

also AMD really piss me now as they fixed not really problematic power draw from PCI-E in 3 days but fixing 2D power usage with multiple monitors / 144hz monitors / playing video took them 3 years without any success....

its really simple thing to fix this issue just make application profiles to use higher values if 2 apps are running together...


----------



## EMYHC

Hi guys,what is the function of MAX ASIC TEMP in hawaii bios reader?my r9 390x bios is set to 95,if i modify what happened?


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> Hi guys,what is the function of MAX ASIC TEMP in hawaii bios reader?my r9 390x bios is set to 95,if i modify what happened?


It'll throttle back the card if it reaches/exceeds the max temp. So if you set the temp lower, it'll throttle at a lower temperature. If you set it higher . . . eh I don't recommend that.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> does this mean it's going to be a lot harder to do than it should be?


No idea, as no one replied, IMO you will need someone like The Stilt, who has better hardware knowledge to give you insight.


----------



## spyshagg

hello guys

Odd question but can we disable shaders?


----------



## OneB1t

yep you can disable shaders but its little complicated use bios from 290 then change mask for disabled CU units


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> yep you can disable shaders but its little complicated use bios from 290 then change mask for disabled CU units


I am already using 290 bios on the 290x to disable 256 shaders, but I would like to test disabling even more shaders.

Is there a tutorial somewhere?

thanks


----------



## OneB1t

no there is no tutorial but you need to change mask in command table just check with atomdis how locked vs unlocked tables look like


----------



## spyshagg

Got them.

Which table am I looking for?
Quote:


> 290X bios
> 
> Command Tables:
> 0000: b32c Len 0091 (ASIC_Init)
> 0001: b3be Len 0057 (GetDisplaySurfaceSize)
> 0002: b416 Len 00d4 (ASIC_RegistersInit)
> 0003: d59c Len 0118 (VRAM_BlockVenderDetection)
> 0004: eafc Len 01ca (SetClocksRatio/DIGxEncoderControl)
> 0005: b4ea Len 06a9 (MemoryControllerInit)
> 0006: - (EnableCRTCMemReq)
> 0007: - (MemoryParamAdjust)
> 0008: - (DVOEncoderControl)
> 0009: bb94 Len 00ff (GPIOPinControl)
> 000a: bc94 Len 0123 (SetEngineClock)
> 000b: bdb8 Len 00fe (SetMemoryClock)
> 000c: beb6 Len 047e (SetPixelClock)
> 000d: c334 Len 0186 (DynamicClockGating)
> 000e: c4ba Len 0050 (ResetMemoryDLL)
> 000f: c50a Len 0062 (ResetMemoryDevice)
> 0010: e172 Len 0166 (MemoryPLLInit)
> 0011: e2d8 Len 0089 (AdjustDisplayPll)
> 0012: c8b4 Len 0111 (AdjustMemoryController)
> 0013: - (EnableASIC_StaticPwrMgt)
> 0014: c9c6 Len 0076 (ASIC_StaticPwrMgtStatusChange/SetUniphyInstance)
> 0015: - (DAC_LoadDetection)
> 0016: - (LVTMAEncoderControl)
> 0017: - (LCD1OutputControl)
> 0018: - (DAC1EncoderControl)
> 0019: - (DAC2EncoderControl)
> 001a: - (DVOOutputControl)
> 001b: ca3e Len 0203 (CV1OutputControl)
> 001c: f5a6 Len 0038 (GetConditionalGoldenSetting/SetCRTC_DPM_State)
> 001d: - (TVEncoderControl)
> 001e: f5de Len 00cf (TMDSAEncoderControl)
> 001f: f6ae Len 0127 (LVDSEncoderControl)
> 0020: - (TV1OutputControl)
> 0021: cc42 Len 0078 (EnableScaler)
> 0022: ccba Len 0074 (BlankCRTC)
> 0023: cd2e Len 003e (EnableCRTC)
> 0024: cd6c Len 0120 (GetPixelClock)
> 0025: ce8c Len 002c (EnableVGA_Render)
> 0026: ceb8 Len 0022 (EnableVGA_Access/GetSCLKOverMCLKRatio)
> 0027: - (SetCRTC_Timing)
> 0028: ceda Len 0019 (SetCRTC_OverScan)
> 0029: - (SetCRTC_Replication)
> 002a: cef4 Len 00b3 (SelectCRTC_Source)
> 002b: cfa8 Len 01bb (EnableGraphSurfaces)
> 002c: d164 Len 005d (UpdateCRTC_DoubleBufferRegisters)
> 002d: d1c2 Len 00d9 (LUT_AutoFill)
> 002e: - (EnableHW_IconCursor)
> 002f: d29c Len 004a (GetMemoryClock)
> 0030: d2e6 Len 00ab (GetEngineClock)
> 0031: d392 Len 014b (SetCRTC_UsingDTDTiming)
> 0032: - (ExternalEncoderControl)
> 0033: - (LVTMAOutputControl)
> 0034: d4de Len 00be (VRAM_BlockDetectionByStrap)
> 0035: d6b4 Len 00e8 (MemoryCleanUp)
> 0036: d79c Len 0239 (ReadEDIDFromHWAssistedI2C/ProcessI2cChannelTransaction)
> 0037: f7d6 Len 0115 (WriteOneByteToHWAssistedI2C)
> 0038: d9d6 Len 005f (ReadHWAssistedI2CStatus/HPDInterruptService)
> 0039: da36 Len 000a (SpeedFanControl)
> 003a: da40 Len 000a (PowerConnectorDetection)
> 003b: da4a Len 0018 (MC_Synchronization)
> 003c: da62 Len 012d (ComputeMemoryEnginePLL)
> 003d: db90 Len 005f (MemoryRefreshConversion)
> 003e: ecc6 Len 0029 (VRAM_GetCurrentInfoBlock)
> 003f: dbf0 Len 01c0 (DynamicMemorySettings)
> 0040: ddb0 Len 034d (MemoryTraining)
> 0041: e0fe Len 0074 (EnableSpreadSpectrumOnPPLL)
> 0042: - (TMDSAOutputControl)
> 0043: e362 Len 01a1 (SetVoltage)
> 0044: - (DAC1OutputControl)
> 0045: f8ec Len 0071 (DAC2OutputControl)
> 0046: ea08 Len 00f4 (SetupHWAssistedI2CStatus)
> 0047: c56c Len 027e (ClockSource)
> 0048: c7ea Len 00c9 (MemoryDeviceInit)
> 0049: - (EnableYUV)
> 004a: - (DIG1EncoderControl)
> 004b: - (DIG2EncoderControl)
> 004c: ecf0 Len 0634 (DIG1TransmitterControl/UNIPHYTransmitterControl)
> 004d: - (DIG2TransmitterControl/LVTMATransmitterControl)
> 004e: f324 Len 0225 (ProcessAuxChannelTransaction)
> 004f: f54a Len 005c (DPEncoderService)


Quote:


> 290 Bios
> 
> Command Tables:
> 0000: b32c Len 0091 (ASIC_Init)
> 0001: b3be Len 0057 (GetDisplaySurfaceSize)
> 0002: b416 Len 00d4 (ASIC_RegistersInit)
> 0003: d59c Len 0118 (VRAM_BlockVenderDetection)
> 0004: eafc Len 01ca (SetClocksRatio/DIGxEncoderControl)
> 0005: b4ea Len 06a9 (MemoryControllerInit)
> 0006: - (EnableCRTCMemReq)
> 0007: - (MemoryParamAdjust)
> 0008: - (DVOEncoderControl)
> 0009: bb94 Len 00ff (GPIOPinControl)
> 000a: bc94 Len 0123 (SetEngineClock)
> 000b: bdb8 Len 00fe (SetMemoryClock)
> 000c: beb6 Len 047e (SetPixelClock)
> 000d: c334 Len 0186 (DynamicClockGating)
> 000e: c4ba Len 0050 (ResetMemoryDLL)
> 000f: c50a Len 0062 (ResetMemoryDevice)
> 0010: e172 Len 0166 (MemoryPLLInit)
> 0011: e2d8 Len 0089 (AdjustDisplayPll)
> 0012: c8b4 Len 0111 (AdjustMemoryController)
> 0013: - (EnableASIC_StaticPwrMgt)
> 0014: c9c6 Len 0076 (ASIC_StaticPwrMgtStatusChange/SetUniphyInstance)
> 0015: - (DAC_LoadDetection)
> 0016: - (LVTMAEncoderControl)
> 0017: - (LCD1OutputControl)
> 0018: - (DAC1EncoderControl)
> 0019: - (DAC2EncoderControl)
> 001a: - (DVOOutputControl)
> 001b: ca3e Len 0203 (CV1OutputControl)
> 001c: f5a6 Len 0038 (GetConditionalGoldenSetting/SetCRTC_DPM_State)
> 001d: - (TVEncoderControl)
> 001e: f5de Len 00cf (TMDSAEncoderControl)
> 001f: f6ae Len 0127 (LVDSEncoderControl)
> 0020: - (TV1OutputControl)
> 0021: cc42 Len 0078 (EnableScaler)
> 0022: ccba Len 0074 (BlankCRTC)
> 0023: cd2e Len 003e (EnableCRTC)
> 0024: cd6c Len 0120 (GetPixelClock)
> 0025: ce8c Len 002c (EnableVGA_Render)
> 0026: ceb8 Len 0022 (EnableVGA_Access/GetSCLKOverMCLKRatio)
> 0027: - (SetCRTC_Timing)
> 0028: ceda Len 0019 (SetCRTC_OverScan)
> 0029: - (SetCRTC_Replication)
> 002a: cef4 Len 00b3 (SelectCRTC_Source)
> 002b: cfa8 Len 01bb (EnableGraphSurfaces)
> 002c: d164 Len 005d (UpdateCRTC_DoubleBufferRegisters)
> 002d: d1c2 Len 00d9 (LUT_AutoFill)
> 002e: - (EnableHW_IconCursor)
> 002f: d29c Len 004a (GetMemoryClock)
> 0030: d2e6 Len 00ab (GetEngineClock)
> 0031: d392 Len 014b (SetCRTC_UsingDTDTiming)
> 0032: - (ExternalEncoderControl)
> 0033: - (LVTMAOutputControl)
> 0034: d4de Len 00be (VRAM_BlockDetectionByStrap)
> 0035: d6b4 Len 00e8 (MemoryCleanUp)
> 0036: d79c Len 0239 (ReadEDIDFromHWAssistedI2C/ProcessI2cChannelTransaction)
> 0037: f7d6 Len 0115 (WriteOneByteToHWAssistedI2C)
> 0038: d9d6 Len 005f (ReadHWAssistedI2CStatus/HPDInterruptService)
> 0039: da36 Len 000a (SpeedFanControl)
> 003a: da40 Len 000a (PowerConnectorDetection)
> 003b: da4a Len 0018 (MC_Synchronization)
> 003c: da62 Len 012d (ComputeMemoryEnginePLL)
> 003d: db90 Len 005f (MemoryRefreshConversion)
> 003e: ecc6 Len 0029 (VRAM_GetCurrentInfoBlock)
> 003f: dbf0 Len 01c0 (DynamicMemorySettings)
> 0040: ddb0 Len 034d (MemoryTraining)
> 0041: e0fe Len 0074 (EnableSpreadSpectrumOnPPLL)
> 0042: - (TMDSAOutputControl)
> 0043: e362 Len 01a1 (SetVoltage)
> 0044: - (DAC1OutputControl)
> 0045: f8ec Len 0071 (DAC2OutputControl)
> 0046: ea08 Len 00f4 (SetupHWAssistedI2CStatus)
> 0047: c56c Len 027e (ClockSource)
> 0048: c7ea Len 00c9 (MemoryDeviceInit)
> 0049: - (EnableYUV)
> 004a: - (DIG1EncoderControl)
> 004b: - (DIG2EncoderControl)
> 004c: ecf0 Len 0634 (DIG1TransmitterControl/UNIPHYTransmitterControl)
> 004d: - (DIG2TransmitterControl/LVTMATransmitterControl)
> 004e: f324 Len 0225 (ProcessAuxChannelTransaction)
> 004f: f54a Len 005c (DPEncoderService)


----------



## OneB1t

TV1OutputControl

command_table 0000fbdc #20 (TV1OutputControl):

Size 00d5
Format Rev. 01
Param Rev. 00
Content Rev. 01
Attributes: Work space size 02 longs
Parameter space size 00 longs
Table update indicator 0

0006: 370000 SET_ATI_PORT 0000 (INDIRECT_IO_MM)
0009: 66ff SET_DATA_BLOCK ff (this table)
000b: 2d0d42c100 ADD WS_DATAPTR [..XX] <- 00c1
0010: 560041 CLEAR WS_REMIND/HI32 [XXXX]
0013: 03214100 MOVE WS_REMIND/HI32 [...X] <- param[00] [...X]
0017: 150d4102 SHIFT_LEFT WS_REMIND/HI32 [..XX] by 02
001b: 2d0a4241 ADD WS_DATAPTR [..XX] <- WS_REMIND/HI32 [..XX]
001f: 0304010000 MOVE work[01] [XXXX] <- data[0000] [XXXX]
0024: 66ff SET_DATA_BLOCK ff (this table)
0026: 2d0d42cd00 ADD WS_DATAPTR [..XX] <- 00cd
002b: 03050000000040 MOVE work[00] [XXXX] <- 40000000
0032: 560040 CLEAR WS_QUOT/LOW32 [XXXX]
0035: 54000000 CLEAR reg[0000] [XXXX]
0039: 034c000000 MOVE work[00] [.XX.] <- data[0000] [..XX]
003e: 010200c200 MOVE reg[c200] [XXXX] <- work[00] [XXXX]
0043: 010a000001 MOVE reg[0000] [..XX] <- work[01] [..XX]
*0048: 078d0100fdff AND reg[0001] [XX..] <- fffd*
004e: 2d0d420200 ADD WS_DATAPTR [..XX] <- 0002
0053: 2d254001 ADD WS_QUOT/LOW32 [...X] <- 01
0057: 3e254004 COMP WS_QUOT/LOW32 [...X] <- 04
005b: 493900 JUMP_NotEqual 0039
005e: 010500c2000000e0 MOVE reg[c200] [XXXX] <- e0000000
0066: 5b EOT
0067: 7a6b003e71410047a5003371410003394100032541ff2d254101032243414c8a
4144497d000f8a4144336541013e654100497d00011a000001019a0100412d0d
4202002d2540013e254004493900010500c2000000e05b7a14006f2270223d26
df26402241220000000100020003
CTB_DS 107 bytes

this is line you looking for
*0048: 078d0100fdff AND reg[0001] [XX..] <- fffd*

by changing fdff to feff or 0000 something else you can mask/unmask CUs (i think that 0000 means all unlocked







)

here is 290 rom modified to 290X
http://mysharegadget.com/582078673

if you want to mess with it correct offset to mess with is 0x000FC28


----------



## spyshagg

which software are you using to get/set this information?
Quote:


> 0048: 078d0100fdff AND reg[0001] [XX..] <- fffd


I usually use atomdis to find the offset to edit on Hexeditor. I dont know where you got all that information lol

sorry


----------



## OneB1t

./atomdis my.rom c 20
it will dissasemble command table so you can see commands in it
TV1OutputControl is function used to set internal registers of card on initialization
you can see that this table (function) is missing on 290X/390X cards as these cards dont need to set mask bits for CU hide

use rom i uploaded for experiments its allready prepared for CU hiding just find correct masking bits (you need to fix checksum after messing with it by hand with hawaii bios reader os some other tool)

this command table (function) does not look same in every bios so its good idea to use rom i uploaded


----------



## spyshagg

oh I see!

thanks man! rep


----------



## OneB1t

report back if you make any progress

it will be interesting to see how high you can clock with 1280 shaders or less


----------



## spyshagg

I just found something wrong on Insan1ty *290_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.8.rom* bios, and the results of this bug are pretty shocking.

As you know I am mining with my 2x 290X. I had them flashed with the 390 mod bios.

My performance with *290X_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.8.rom* was:
Quote:


> Card1: 30.5MH/s @ 188watts @ 78ºc
> Card2: 30.5MH/s @ 160watts @ 84ºc


Then I flashed both my cards to the *290*_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.8.rom. Because I wanted lower consumption.

My performance with the *290*_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.8.rom bios is:
Quote:


> Card1: 30.5MH/s @ 139watts @ 70ºc
> Card2: 30.5MH/s @ 137watts @ 74ºc


I have the same performance and much less watts and temperature.

BUT

I atomdis the *290*_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.8.rom I am using now, to compare with your bios, and *this bios does not have the function TV1OutputControl! Its a full 290x bios.*

I just checked GPU-Z, and I still have 2813 shaders active with the *290*_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.8.rom.
Quote:


>


And here is the low watts/temperature screenshot:
Quote:


>


290_v1.8 VS 290X_v1.8 = Same performance, 50 less watts, 10ºc less temperature. How????

I also have one true MSI R9 290 with *290*_ELPIDA_STOCK_V1.8.rom flashed. This card is a true 290 and only has 2560 shaders
Quote:


>


Here is the watts/temperature of this card
Quote:


>


----------



## OneB1t

check vrm section in hawaii bios reader there should be answer to your questions







some bioses have hidden voltage offset or higher vrm frequency

also some of 290 does not have TV1OutputControl because they are locked with fuses and cannot be unlocked with bios mod (i still think that there is a way to unlock these "fused cards" but it need some driver hacking or inside NDA informations







)


----------



## spyshagg

yeah I just checked atomdis and none of the Insan1ty 290 bios have TV1OutputControl. So they are all 290x in practice, correct?

I dont understand how one bios can make the same GPU consume 50 less watts, heat 10ºc less, with the same vcore/mhz/shaders. The VRM's also cooled >10ºc


----------



## OneB1t

easily there are informations about voltages/power limits/LLC/VRM settings in bios








each bios can have little different values to achieve better stability or higher clock speeds

you can check that in hawaii bios reader as it can read these values


----------



## spyshagg

they look the same



anyway I'm happy with the temperatures









i'll check back with you if I can cut shaders


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> yeah I just checked atomdis and none of the Insan1ty 290 bios have TV1OutputControl. So they are all 290x in practice, correct?


All insanity roms are based on same single XFX 390X rom.

A lot of the mods were done by various people IIRC upto v1.7 (I did no mods uptil then).

v1.8 I just corrected RAM ID / density / changed the hidden vddc & vddci offset to separate vddc & vddci offset which show in MSI AB clearly as being there on relevant sliders. As it was so many ROMs I couldn't go through all checking anything that could be improved.


----------



## OneB1t

and power limits are same on both bioses?

if vrm settings and power limits are setted to same values than its pretty interesting that 390X bios is not that power effective

its true that hawaii reader cant read all commands for VRM controller i implemented only values which are known for us maybe there are also other settings


----------



## gupsterg

I would assume PL is same, again did not check due to time, there were 22 iterations in ROM pack







.

IIRC other than my changes to VOI to make hidden dual purpose offset to separate visible offset no one made any changes to VOI as:-

a) they did not know how.
b) the info on hidden offset was revealed later by The Stilt in this thread when a member had query on why x was happening in monitoring data.

AFAIK The Stilt did no changes to ROM pack even though Insanity mentioned him in OP, just like I was mentioned before doing anything on them. The Stilt was mentioned in my view due to info he posts, I was mentioned due to this thread.


----------



## The Stilt

Yeah, I don't have anything to do with any other bioses but the ones I personally post.

Anyway, I happened to look at one of those screenshots showing Hawaii bios editor. All of the VRM parameters on these cards are 8-bit values. HBE meanwhile shows that they are 16-bit values. If it really accepts 16-bit inputs, then it must be fixed. For example if you set the VRM switching frequency to 256 (0x100), then you are most likely going to fry either the drivers or the fets on the card, as the controller will be programmed to 0x00 value (48MHz fSW).


----------



## Quackmatic

Anyone know if memory voltage can be adjusted independently of GPU voltage? My 290 is rock solid stable at 1 GHz at -100 mV on the core (around 1.05 V) but only when the memory is downclocked to 1125 MHz. Adjusting VDDCI Aux voltage doesn't help.


----------



## EMYHC

Hello,anyone have a version of Stilt bios for r9 390x?this bios is great,but it's only in hawaii version...nothing for GrenadaXT!the best for me was a version of this bios with no voltage limit,anyone make this?

StiltMLUbioshawaii 0k .zip file


HISr9390xnolimitvoltage.zip 100k .zip file


----------



## gupsterg

You have 390/X card now that has Hynix AJR or Elpida BABG RAM IC, The Stilt has not made any tighter timings for those ICs. It takes IIRC about 30hrs for him to setup timings correctly so we gain improved performance for an IC and them to be error free. So that feature of MLU ROM can not be had unless he has a 390/X cards with those ICs to create timings and dedicates his time for this purpose.

Next the MLU ROM fSW mod is for ref PCB 290/X VRM design, depending on your cards VRM design the same values may not apply if modded into your stock ROM. The fSW lowering could be done if you know information on your VRM and use information in this thread to do mod to stock ROM.

These are the 2 main benefits of MLU ROM vs any other ROM AFAIK, any other differences like clocks, voltage, fan profile, etc you can use HawaiiReader to implement.


----------



## madalin3

Can someone please tell me what am I doing wrong?
I changed the Memory frequencies but they only register as the default, but are not actually applied.
I also checked them using the memory guide on the 1st page and either I messed up badly or they were exactly how I wanted them in the Hex Editor as well.



MemoryOCElpida.zip 98k .zip file


----------



## gupsterg

Things you can try:-

i) try resetting driver to defaults.

ii) check you have no OC tool applying clocks at OS load.

iii) uninstall driver, run DDU and reinstall driver.


----------



## madalin3

Thank you gupsterg for the reply.

At this point I'm ready to give up since I've been trying to make the memory OC work for the last 2 weeks.

The rom on the left works at 1375Mhz Memory if I apply +35mv using afterburner, or else it artefacts on desktop, as well as ocasionally in Firestrike.
So I decided to apply that voltage directly to the DPM states.
At start, the applied frequency is 1250 as per my previous post, but when I manually apply 1375Mhz at idle, it artefacts, although GPU-Z reports the same idle VDDC as when I applied +35mv using Afterburner.
Where's the logic?


----------



## gupsterg

To help me to help you, lets start from top, what card do you have? from GPU-Z screen you have 290X flashed as 390X?


----------



## madalin3

It is a r9 290 with unlockable CUs, flashed with Insan1tyOne's 390x bios.
I will try to mod the bios of a Gigabyte 290x but first I have a few questions.

The PT1T bios gave me 1150/1500 stable at 1.33v, but the firestrike score was 13750. The 390x at these settings gave a score of 14500. Is the score bonus only related to the Memory timing improvements?

Also, the stock bios was very fussy about memory OC, basically it was very hard to get it over 1400. What do I need to do to unlock higher memory clocks? A few pages ago you said something about applying the timings from the 1250Mhz bracket to higher brackets. Won't that make memory OC even more difficult due to the tighter timings?

I really like how the card feels with the 390x bios. If only it wasn't this awkward with memory OC.

Edit1: I remember why the Gigabyte 290x bios was a no-go. It created a 3rd phantom display that I couldn't get rid of.



Also, these are the details of the card before unlocking.


----------



## gupsterg

OK so your card is Gigabyte R9 290 Windforce OC.

Flash your card with stock factory ROM, power down after flash and then switch on, make sure you have no OC tools applying a profile at OS load, then use AiDA64 to gain registers dump, the 30 day trial will even work for this purpose. Enable status bar via view menu and then right click and save files from marked processes in AiDA64 screenie below.



Regardless of if we go 290X ROM or 390X ROM getting this info when on stock ROM is beneficial.


----------



## madalin3

atigpureg.txt 43k .txt file


atismbusdump.txt 27k .txt file


Here are the dumps.
Edit1. Wait, you said to actually flash the original bios? I switched to the untouched bios switch position and then extracted the dumps.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madalin3*
> 
> I switched to the untouched bios switch position and then extracted the dumps.


Great







, so lets look at what we've got







.



All stock ROMs are EVV for DPM 1 - 7, so ROM/driver based on GPU properties and clocks has calculated VID per DPM, data in green box. We use this data to setup other ROMs you may flash, this will aid us not to run into issues.

In the SMBus dump we can see your cards ROM / IR3567B MTP has no visible VDDC or VDDCI offsets (the 2 red boxes together), *but* you have the invisible VDDC & VDDCI offset (the 1 box in red), FF denotes -6.25mV to VDDC & VDDCI by VRM controller.

The VID per DPM data in green box do not take into account any VRM offsets, this is due to us seeing PowerPlay "info" in a way. As also VDDCI is set by PowerPlay, where you see 1000mV voltage in VDDCI states section of HawaiiReader it will work out as ~993mV, even if you are seeing 1.000V in monitoring software.

Now viewing this hi-res image of WF290OC I'd be inclined to flash The Stilt's MLU ROM which has +/- 0mV offset.



From the image the phases used from IR3567B are same number as ref PCB, the mosfets are the same IR 6894 & 6811 as well. The Stilt's fSW mod will lower your VRM temps and improve their efficiency. Next his ROM has the tweaked Elpida BBBG timings, my card had differing RAM IC Hynix AFR but when using his tweaked timings with 1375MHz RAM clock was on par with 1500MHz stock ROM.

M0PM.zip 99k .zip file


As the MLU ROM is a 290X ROM you will also get your unlock, I would advise check you get the same VID per DPM when using that ROM, as when I was helping a member unlock a card we noted he got differing VID per DPM on a 290X ROM. You may find a 290X ROM is better than 390X for stability/daily use, even when we flash a 290/X to 390/X the driver will read the fused ID on ASIC and not detect it as a 390/X.


----------



## madalin3

Thank you!

I took that rom, changed the ID so that I don't get black screen during post.
Then I changed the core frequency to 1100 and the voltages per dpm as they were in the previous screenshot. (1.000v at idle up to 1.300v at 1100Mhz, will fine tune it once I settle on the best performing frequencies that I can hit stable and without astronomical voltage.)

390x bios gave 13500 Graphics score at 1100/1250
Stilt's bios gave 13500 Graphics score at 1100/1375
Stilt's bios gave 13500 Graphics score at 1100/1500
Stilt's bios gave 13500 Graphics score at 1100/1600

Why the severe lack of score improvement with memory frequency? What would the best approach be to improve this? Adding the timings from the 390x bios would result in the same problems with memory OC that the 390x bios gave me?


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







.

Read the OP of The Stilt's MLU ROM







.

Even if we transfer The Stilt's BBBG timings into the correct memory strap so 1376MHz to 1500MHz RAM clock starts using them they will be too tight for you to use. On my Hynix AFR card I could use his timings up to about 1420MHz IIRC and anything near 1450MHz I'd start to see artifacts at idle/desktop







.

The way forward maybe to try:-

a) The Stilt's BBBG timings in the 1500MHz strap but make ROM default to 1375MHz RAM and then test using MSI AB, etc to see what max clock you can gain/performance boost.

b) inserting stock ROM 1250MHz timings (or lower) in 1500MHz strap of The Stilt's ROM. Then possibly 1376MHz to 1500MHz RAM clocks start getting a boost over The Stilts timings at 1375MHz RAM clock (this worked for me on Hynix AFR card).

c) you could mod 390/X Memory controller timings into The Stilts ROM to give you a small boost (OP has section and I would add The Stilt's BBBG timings only to straps 1250MHz & 1375MHz and what works best for you in 1500MHz strap.

Only my opinion get this ROM setup as "optimal" as you can, get data on performance/temps, etc. Then try a 390X ROM if you want and set it up "optimally" and get the same data and compare what is best for you.

You may find after you setup a 390X ROM correctly (which is more work than what you have or will do to The Stilt's ROM) you don't gain much performance for day to day use.

Enjoy *Hawaii bios mod* the fruit of collective work by members







.

PS Core clock is king, don't get to bogged down with RAM TBH due to the width of the bus we don't gain as much from RAM tweaking.


----------



## Marty215

Are there any modded bios databases ?


----------



## madalin3

The stilt bios looks solid, but the first thing I notice that idle temperature is 7 degrees higher on both core and VRM while the gaming temperature is about 15-20 8-10 degrees higher on the VRM and 8 degrees higher on the core, which is very surprising. expected.

I also did some comparison benchmarks:
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8918164/fs/9235226/fs/9026672/fs/9026751#

Score 1: PT1T bios at 1150/1500 - 13 735 Graphics score
Score 2: Stilt bios at 1150/1375 - 13 841 Graphics score
Score 3: 390x bios at 1100/1500 - 13 950 Graphics score
Score 4: 390x bios at 1150/1600 - 14 655 Graphics score

Seems like Stilt's bios has an edge over the unoptimised 290x bios but 390x seems to perform a bit better. Is this only due to memory controller and timings changes?
The first thing I will do is mod the Gigabyte 290x bios with my settings and test to see if the temperatures are similar.
Then I would try to play with the timings on Stilt's bios but from what I've seen about memory timing mods I think I may be over my head on this. Would be nice to get 14k Graphics for daily use though.







But my card barely gets [email protected], and I wouldn't go past that for daily use, so it seems that the extra performance can only come from the memory.

Edit 1: It seems that the Higher VRM temperatures are due to me changing the rpm of the fan that's cooling them. Now that I changed it back I only get 85 degrees in load, instead of 95. It's still higher than 75 which is what I was getting with the 390x bios but it is pretty much expected.

Seeing that I could get the memory up to 1600Mhz using the 390x bios, could it be that hard to get tighter timings working at 1500Mhz?

Edit 2:
So I applied Stilt's memory timings to all the memory straps.
1100/*1500* @1.300v is stable. Even 1550 doesn't artifact on desktop but it does artifact in Firestrike.
*1150*/1375 @1.350v is stable.
1150/1500 @1.350v artifacts ocasionally in firestrike.
1150/1500 @1.368v artifacts ocasionally in firestrike. I read in Stilt's thread that this is the limit set in the rom.
1150/1500 @1.368v 1.039VDDCI artifacts ocasionally in firestrike.
Tried a bunch of combinations, the highest stable combination of both core and memory I got is:
1130/1500 @1362v.
Is there a reason why core and ram are stable at 1150/1500 but not both at once?


----------



## gupsterg

@Marty215

No modded ROM database AFAIK.

@madalin3

From what I've experienced on Hawaii cards I've owned, as you raise core you may not reach the same ram clock as without raising core and vice versa. As core clock improves performance more than ram clock that's why the consensus is to go for core 1st and ram 2nd.

Tighter timings will effect what ram clock you achieve but as to how much it limits this aspect depends upon your particular GPU's MC. So you need to say find a sweet spot based on testing for say stock timings and then tighter, compare the data and decide what performs best or you prefer to use.

As to lower temps on the 390X ROM were you setting same VID per DPM/fan profile/testing method same as the other tested ROMs? if so no idea why it's lower temps for you. The Stilt's ROM when I used it or applied the same fSW mod to other ROMs improved my VRM temps. Many have reported lower VRM temps with The Stilt's MLU ROMs also.


----------



## madalin3

@gupsterg
Thank you very much for all your help!

I finally settled to 1100/1450 at 1.28v and I'm pretty happy with the result. Temperatures are good and the Graphics score is 13.900 which is not too bad.
I noticed that the card whines perceivably more in Unigine Heaven and I tried to do a modded version of the stock 290x bios but since it wouldn't even get to 1375Mhz on memory with Stilt's timings, I let it go.

All in all, I think I got my money's worth out of Hawaii Bios modding.







Thanks again as this couldn't have been possible without your help and others such as yourself.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, glad your happy with result







.

+30mV over stock for that OC is pretty good in my book, I owned 4 hawaii cards in total:-

Sapphire Tri-X 290 STD Edition - reached 1100/1475 with stock ROM which had a +25mV offset in it, at the time I had no info on bios mod and finding out about registers/i2c.

Asus DCUII 290X STD Edition - reached 1070/1340 with stock ROM with +50mV IIRC, again had no info on bios mod, etc at the time. Adding upto +100mV yield no better OC








.

Sapphire Vapor-X 290X STD Edition - this needed 1.300V VID DPM 7 to do 1100/1525, this was with all offsets removed from voltage control chip. Out of the box that card showed DPM 7 1.243V and the way the offsets in voltage chip worked out they were adding +25mV to that (1.268V) and it was clocked at 1030/1325.

Sapphire Tri-X 290 OC Edition - This had no offsets in voltage control chip/ROM from out of box, DPM 7 VID 1.250V it went from 1000/1300 to 1140/1495 with just +6.25mV. This was far the best card I'd had







, I was so tempted to keep it but sold it as went to Fiji and knew it would be wasted in my spare PC when another could have fun with it







. When owning this card I never tested it more as my time was taken up by Fiji cards.

All cards air cooled/stock TIM, etc. OC besides testing with games,etc had been tested by running [email protected] for upto 48hrs at a times, I even once went nuts and did ~70hrs straight [email protected] on my Vapor-X 290X.


----------



## Dionysos808

Hi,

finally I had some time to mod another R9 290X (Asus R9 290X DirectCU II OC). What I have done:

1. saved original BIOS
2. used AIDA64 to read out all DPM states
3. updated GOP
4. used HawaiiBiosReader to modify voltages (VDDCI +50mV, DPM7 +37mV) and power limit
5. OC via software to get to know the limits (OCCT with error check, HWiNFO64 for memory errors, Fire Strike and Heaven)
6. used HawaiiBiosReader to modify clocks
7. tested OC (OCCT, HWiNFO, Fire Strike, Heaven)

Now I wanted to tweak the memory timings but I can't find all the straps for Elpida. I can see them for Hynix, but my card uses Elpida...

Modified BIOS:

1080.zip 99k .zip file


Default memory clocks are 1350 MHz, so I also had a look for 58 0F 02 (1350) and BC 0F 02 (1351), but couldn't find them in the memory timings section.

Any ideas?









Edit:
I played around with voltages, OC and memory timings a little more and now I am at 1100/1500 with little more voltage.
For 1500 MHz memory clock I need to use default timings, even with timings for 1375 MHz strap HWiNFO will show me a few errors, and my final BIOS has to be perfect regarding stability. So I guess this will be my final BIOS for this card as I don't think I can gain performance with lower memory clock and tighter timings.

But I am still wondering: Where are the timings for 1001 MHz - 1225 MHz (74 B7 01) for Elpida?


----------



## BDCool1983

Hi Guys.

Posting my last bios. I originally jumped to 1100Mhz by 1350Mhz. I can tell you now, you will damage your cards trying to chase benchmark numbers. I have flashed my card probably hundreds of times bench-marking every idea. Final BIOS. Time to move on.

*Final BIOS* Run Down:

*1050Mhz GPU*
*1250Mhz RAM* (Supporting Hynix/Elpida - Maybe Others)
*Power Limit: 300W*
*Main Feature:* Switches From Slight Under-Volt To Slight-Over-Volt. = Cool & Quiet. VRM's Happy

This is a fully customized BIOS that I have worked on for over a year. Out of the box depending on cooling it will run a 28xx/29xx on Heaven/Fire Strike but with slight software overclock will easily do over 3000. I would recommend this to anyone running a 290/390X bios period.

If you want further information on it, PM me. Otherwise download it and take a look. I play Overwatch alot, this runs 950mhz dynamically under-volted which boosts to 1050mhz to an over-volt, stays under 70'c for an average.

Trust me. This is the bios you need. It runs very nicely. It is NOT about benchmark numbers, it's about 'Gaming' without burning out your card.

JBCustom390X1050-1250Final.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## Dionysos808

HWiNFO showed me a few memory errors with 1500 MHz after a few hours, so I lowered the clock again. 1375 MHz with timings by The Stilt are error free more than 24 hours now.

@gupsterg
Thank you for that great thread! A perfekt roundup!


----------



## snurds

I have a 390x and I'm interested in the memory timings strap editing. There are a couple of points I am unclear about after reading through some of this thread:

Is the correction of the outlier strap in the 390x ROM - (for example changing from 1375MHz, 1731MHz, 1500MHz, to 1375MHz, 1500MHz, 1625MHz, 1750MHz) independent of using Stilt's timings to replace the higher strap timings with lower strap timings?

So if I just changed the straps but did nothing with the actual timings what would happen?

Thanks to everyone that has contributed to this thread, it's really something.


----------



## mus1mus

You can simply copy the timings from a lower strap to the rest of the straps after it.

For example, just did this today with a 390, 1125 strap timings worked pretty well up to 1750MHz strap. Since 1125 timings are tighter than the stock ones, you might gain points for them in benchmarks or a few fps more at same clocks than stock.

It's not really super high but there should be.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11413852

Tip: don't go crazy and put 1000 strap timings into everything. Systematically study where the memory clock produces a black screen using stock timings. Note of that as the memory OC ceiling. i.e 1725 MHz being your max memory OC as 1750 blackscreens when tested.

Copy the timings from 1625 strap into strap 1750 and the rest. And check for the benchmarks scores (I use 3dmark11 due to it's variety of suite) keeping the max memory OC you learned previously. Then try pushing the memory clock 25MHz more. From the example, go to 1750. Does it still black screen?

Now go downn again to 1500 and run the same tests.

You will end up with a timing set that both scores higher and allows for a higher ceiling.

My 390 blackscreens at 1700 using stock timings, but does 1750 using 1425 timings, and finally settled to 1125 strap timings and 1725 max clock.

Weird eh? I cannot explain why too.


----------



## fyzzz

I find it weird too. Max memory clock i could get was around 1600-1625 with completly stock bios, right now with 1251-1375MHz timings in all straps, i can bench at 1700 memory clock no problem.


----------



## mus1mus

Glad it's not just me.









Very different with Hawaii.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dionysos808*
> 
> @gupsterg
> Thank you for that great thread! A perfekt roundup!


No worries







, been a pleasure to be a part of it







.


----------



## snurds

Thanks mus1mus.

So it is possible to get a benefit at stock RAM clocks by copying the lower timings to the higher straps?

Why does this work? Did AMD make an error of some sort which is reflected in the irregular progression of straps from 1375MHz to 1731MHz then back to 1500MHz?

Just trying to understand it a little better.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snurds*
> 
> Thanks mus1mus.
> 
> So it is possible to get a benefit at stock RAM clocks by copying the lower timings to the higher straps?
> 
> Why does this work? Did AMD make an error of some sort which is reflected in the irregular progression of straps from 1375MHz to 1731MHz then back to 1500MHz?
> 
> Just trying to understand it a little better.


Yes. Imagine your RAM kit. They may be 1600CL9-9-9-24-2T but you can always make it run at 2133 9-9-9-24-1T if it allows you to. And you know which one will give you the upperhand.









It's not AMD's fault the straps are done like that. You can't buy AMD reference 390/X anyway. And even then, AIBs revise the bioses to their willingness all the time.

Anyway, strap sequence you can read may not even matter. They will be applied according to which clock you dial.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snurds*
> 
> Did AMD make an error of some sort which is reflected in the irregular progression of straps from 1375MHz to 1731MHz then back to 1500MHz?


Early 390/X ROMs that I viewed had this, so I thought it prudent to show this.

Newer 390/X / certain AIB ROMs have 1425MHz where 1731MHz is







. I have to find the time to update info some more in OP







.


----------



## Xizel14

I've searched the thread and would like confirmation. So the Gigabyte 390, which is voltage locked, can be flashed to a higher voltage?


----------



## snurds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Early 390/X ROMs that I viewed had this, so I thought it prudent to show this.
> 
> Newer 390/X / certain AIB ROMs have 1425MHz where 1731MHz is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have to find the time to update info some more in OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


My ROM has it, just as you described in the first post.

So just to be clear, is I am staying at stock memory clocks of 1500Mhz, the only change that will matter is replacing the timings for the 1500Mhz strap with timings for a lower strap?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snurds*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Early 390/X ROMs that I viewed had this, so I thought it prudent to show this.
> 
> Newer 390/X / certain AIB ROMs have 1425MHz where 1731MHz is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have to find the time to update info some more in OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> My ROM has it, just as you described in the first post.
> 
> So just to be clear, is I am staying at stock memory clocks of 1500Mhz, the only change that will matter is replacing the timings for the 1500Mhz strap with timings for from a lower strap?
Click to expand...

Fixed &


----------



## snurds

Doesn't it seem strange the BIOS writers would just use sub-optimal timings?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yes. Imagine your RAM kit. They may be 1600CL9-9-9-24-2T but you can always make it run at 2133 9-9-9-24-1T if it allows you to. And you know which one will give you the upperhand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not AMD's fault the straps are done like that. *You can't buy AMD reference 390/X anyway*. And even then, AIBs revise the bioses to their willingness all the time.
> 
> Anyway, strap sequence you can read may not even matter. They will be applied according to which clock you dial.


Whatchu talkin bout Willis?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150767&cm_re=xfx_390x-_-14-150-767-_-Product


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yes. Imagine your RAM kit. They may be 1600CL9-9-9-24-2T but you can always make it run at 2133 9-9-9-24-1T if it allows you to. And you know which one will give you the upperhand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not AMD's fault the straps are done like that. *You can't buy AMD reference 390/X anyway*. And even then, AIBs revise the bioses to their willingness all the time.
> 
> Anyway, strap sequence you can read may not even matter. They will be applied according to which clock you dial.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatchu talkin bout Willis?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150767&cm_re=xfx_390x-_-14-150-767-_-Product
Click to expand...

I think he meant that all 390s are from AIB where the BIOSes including the memory straps are fine tune by AIB, not AMD. Which is is why he said it's not AMD's fault (for the memory straps). That XFX card is just designed by XFX to look like a referenced card. So it's still XFX card with BIOS fine tune by XFX.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Whatchu talkin bout Willis?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150767&cm_re=xfx_390x-_-14-150-767-_-Product


Good grief. Read between the lines.









Kizwan said it better me guess.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That XFX card is just designed by XFX to look like a referenced card. So it's still XFX card with BIOS fine tune by XFX.


@Scorpion49 did a tear down of his, from the AMD stamp by PCI-E fingers defo ref PCB. Few times mentioned him in this thread if he would share the ROM. As to ROM I'd agree AIB open to do what they like but with that card higher chance be more closer to AMD ref ROM IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snurds*
> 
> My ROM has it, just as you described in the first post.
> 
> So just to be clear, is I am staying at stock memory clocks of 1500Mhz, the only change that will matter is replacing the timings for the 1500Mhz strap with timings for from a lower strap?


No idea







, you see we have no way of checking which strap is being activated when there is this "anomaly" IMO. We could do a bench test but may not be as accurate as a displayed value saying you're using timings from x strap, if you get what I mean.

What I would do is take a VRAM_Info table from another ROM with same IC support as on your card, which does not have malformed straps and use that in your ROM. The other option is to edit the strap frequency to be as you want. ie make 1731MHz to 1425MHz

IIRC last time I viewed a ROM with 1425MHz the timings differed from 1375MHz & 1500MHz, but it may have been I was doing a mod on 8GB 290X which has differing IC to 390/X.

Anyhow what card do you have? what RAM IC does it have? I will check if I have a compatible VRAM_info table.


----------



## snurds

I have an XFX 390x DD.

Not sure what the RAM IC is. The Hawaii BIOS reader gives my BIOS name as: 113-GRENADA_XT_C671_D5_8GB_HYMIC.


----------



## gupsterg

I reckon it's Hynix, GPU-Z will show brand but not IC, more than likely AJR as only that Hynix IC was used AFAIK.

In OP near the end is heading *Useful Links* , use MemoryInfo tool







, that will get you most info without taking cooler off to view IC.

Note: accurate data with MemoryInfo tool if on stock ROM, otherwise not.


----------



## snurds

The tool reports Elpdia, EDW4032BABG.


----------



## gupsterg

Well I'd be no good at playing the lottery that's for sure







. The "HYMIC" made me think Hynix







.

Anyhow here is Elpdia EDW4032BABG with 1425MHz strap instead of 1731MHz, the timings differ from 1375MHz and 1500MHz strap.

BABG_VRAM_Info.zip 1k .zip file


The VRAM_Info table is from this 390 ROM on TPU.

It makes no difference to use the 390 VRAM_Info in the 390X AFAIK and IIRC when I last compared them they are the same.


----------



## snurds

Thanks gupsterg, I will give it a try later today.

Another question, if I were to OC the memory while leaving the core clock fixed, do you have any idea how much that would affect the TDP?


----------



## gupsterg

Use HWiNFO, this will give you idea on when you increase RAM frequency how much more power VDDCI loop is using (ie IMC AFAIK). For actual RAM we have no monitoring values, RAM is not huge power usage, so I really wouldn't worry about it adding to power usage.


----------



## jdorje

The new ("new") hawaiibiosreader has a vddci data. Can I actually use this to change my vram voltage? VDDCI is vram, not aux/sa, right?

It shows one dpm state, with values of 1500 (that's the clock?) and 1000 (that's the voltage?). How high can I push voltage and, well, is there anything to be gained from it?


----------



## gupsterg

In OP there is heading which should cover the setting.

Some 390/X "out of the box" come with 1.050V.

You can also mod the PowerPlay manually to have more states. I had 150MHz RAM @ 0.850V , 1250MHz @ 0.925V and 1525MHz @ 1.000V. I have not found time to place this mod in OP but if you search thread there is info







.


----------



## PunkX 1

Guys what is the use of the VRM setting and options in Hawaii bios editor?


----------



## jdorje

I'd always discounted claims that memory and core overclocking had any relation to each other, but today I more or less proved it while playing around with my bios to lower the voltage for all 8 of my pstates.

For example, if I run 936 on the core (pstate 5, aka the 3rd highest) with 1740 memory (my max) at a minimal core voltage, I will get massive memory artifacting. Memory artifacting is very different from core artifacting - more like flickering, in this case, while core artifacting is white snow. Running OCCT with its error checking on I get 0 errors, but the screen flickers unusably.

Now if I lower memory from 1740 to 1500, it's immediately solved. But if I raise core voltage enough (like 50 mV), it's also solved. And this is a straight up on-off thing: at one voltage setting it's flickering to hell, and then with 6.25 mV more it's completely gone and stable. AUX voltage seems to have no effect.


----------



## jdorje

And another strange question: is there a minimum VID?

If I use 727 core (p2) with a 900 vid and a negative offset, it's stable down to 900-31, where it runs around ~.9V as the reported VDDC (per hwinfo).

But if I simply use 869 as the VID, or 800 as the VID for my 300 mhz idle state, then the VDDC is reported as around .994V.

This is backed up by the wattage numbers as well. My stock bios with a 900 mV p0 state reports about 4-5W total use on idle (sum of power in from both vrms), along with a ~939 mV reported VDDC. But with the exact same bios changed to 800 mV p0 state (from 900 mV) the VDDC is reported ~994 mV and the lowest idle power draw is more in the 8W range. Take that exact same thing and apply a -100 mV offset and it's back down below stock again.

Searched the original post but could not find anything.

So for now I've got my lowest 3 pstates on 900-920-940, even though these are higher (possibly by as much as 1 watt at idle, aka not really worth worrying about) than necessary.


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snurds*
> 
> Thanks mus1mus.
> 
> So it is possible to get a benefit at stock RAM clocks by copying the lower timings to the higher straps?
> 
> Why does this work? Did AMD make an error of some sort which is reflected in the irregular progression of straps from 1375MHz to 1731MHz then back to 1500MHz?
> 
> Just trying to understand it a little better.


Let me share my results with everyone interested and possibly help you a bit










Spoiler: Introduction, just for better understanding



As you may know, some time ago I've performed the RAM replacement procedure on R290X and changed the RAM chips for Elpida 4032BABG. It's not a very popular IC type, there's only one Elpida VBIOS at TPU database (from Sapphire R390) and a couple of VBIOSes from R290X 8GB. VRAM_Info table in Sapphire's BIOS contained 11 straps (200-400-800-1000-1250-1375-1425-1500-1625-1750-2000), while both 290X 8GB had only 6 (200-400-800-1000-1250-1375). Not too much for the beginning...

After that I tried to search for another Radeon cards that might have been equipped with the same RAM. I searched among 7790, R260X and R270X. I successfully found the 12'th unique strap for 900MHz. It had one improper sub-timing, possibly because of another GPU, but I modified it using simple calculations and some approximation.



So, in the end, my full set of 12 straps suitable for both 290X or 390X /w Elpida 4032BABG was ready.


Spoiler: 12 straps for Elpida 4032BABG



*200M:* 204E00 00 999133200000000060881107C0540B060F05C1000020410022AA1C08150014209A8840A1000000C0030105070C0A100C
*400M:* 409C00 00 99913320000000006094120FD0540C07158892010020410022AA1C081D0314209A8880A2000000C006010A0F190E160D
*800M:* 803801 00 9991332000000000A5AC351F10550E0B218E35030044820022AA1C083D0914202A8900A5000000C00C06141A33182210
*900M:* 905F01 00 9991332000000000E7B4362430550E0D2590A6030044820022AA1C084D0B14202A8980A5000000C00E08171D3A1C2611
*1000M:* A08601 00 77713320000000002939572750550D0E261107040068C20022AA1C08540C1420AA8900A6000000C00F0A191E401E2712
*1250M:* 48E801 00 7771332000000000AD49593270550E102D1519050068C30022AA1C08640F1420BA8980A7000000C0130E202551242E13
*1375M:* 1C1902 00 7771332000000000EF516A3790550F1232179A05006AE40022AA1C0874021420CA89C0A8020000C01510232859283315
*1425M:* A42C02 00 777133200000000010D66A3990550F123498CA05006AE40022AA1C0874031420CA8900A9020000C0161124295C293515
*1500M:* F04902 00 7771332000000000315A6B3CA0550F1336191B06006AE40022AA1C087C041420CA8980A9020000C01712262B612B3715
*1625M:* C47A02 00 777133200000000073627C41B05510143A1B9C06006C060122AA1C0804061420EA8940AA030000C01914292E692E3B16
*1750M:* 98AB02 00 7771332000000000B56A7D46C05510153E1D1D07006C070122AA1C080C081420FA8900AB030000C01B162C3171313F17
*2000M:* 400D03 00 999133200000000018F77E4F0054121A46A01E08006C070122AA1C08350C1420FA8980AC030000C01E1932378139471A
_note: there're two excessive tabs in each strap, after 6th and 7th bytes, for easier viewing, don't forget to remove them before copying the values into hex editor_



Now it was the time for overclocking and benchmarks. I used the MSI Kombustor GPU Memory burner test as it seems to be quite sensitive to memory speed and latency. And certainly, HWiNFO for EDC reporting.
At first I wasn't satisfied with the results, the RAM could pass the 1500MHz barrier, but it began to produce errors at ~1530..1540MHz, but even at 1500MHz it wasn't rock stable. The max error-free speed was about 1450-1480MHz.

I tried to copy the timings from the Nth strap into the (N+1)th zone, but I still observed performance drop, this method didn't work...









So, the only thing I could do is to increase the Nth strap "length", increasing the (N+1)th starting frequency value.

...Many hours have been spent during testing... And what's in the end?

Now the RAM runs 800 strap up to 1250MHz(!), 900 strap up to 1350MHz(!), and 1000 strap up to 1550MHz(!!)









Moreover, trying to lower the VDDCI I came to 0.925V, and it's still not the limit, and the RAM is rock stable @0.925V and 1550MHz with 1000 strap (!!)
So, I still can't believe it, but it's true. And Elpida 4032 is not as bad as I initially expected









Here's my current VRAM_Info table, the straps after 1550MHz are not critical to operation so I set them nearly randomly







But the critical straps are okay.

VRAM_Info_4032BABG.zip 2k .zip file


----------



## snurds

Thanks for the info MihaStar. What kind of performance gains did you see from this?


----------



## oaijsdoias

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> And another strange question: is there a minimum VID?


try disabling ULPS as it ****s with voltage / power in weird ways


----------



## Culbrelai

Will editing maximum ASIC temperature as described in the OP affect my 295x2's temperature throttle @ 75c? Or is that related to something else? I don't want to waste a bunch of time only to find out it was the wrong approach and or it is hardcoded.


----------



## Samuris

It is possible to transform this bios to elpida bios just with changing vram_info ? thanks

390AFR.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> It is possible to transform this bios to elpida bios just with changing vram_info ? thanks
> 
> 390AFR.zip 99k .zip file


Yes.


----------



## Samuris

i tried to change the vram info with exactly the same block size (take from insanity rom) but it won't work, it won't boot, i fixed checksum but it change nothing


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> i tried to change the vram info with exactly the same block size (take from insanity rom) but it won't work, it won't boot, i fixed checksum but it change nothing


What card do you have? 290 or 290X? Referenced or non-referenced? Model? Brand?


----------



## Samuris

I have sapphire reference 290.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> I have sapphire reference 290.


These are modified 390 ROMs for 290 with Elpida memory. Edit the voltages & flash. At your own risk.

1. Rated timings for all memory straps
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_32SYawOggYc1ZVeFdlUEdSdWc

2. 1250 timing for 1250 & higher straps
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_32SYawOggYX0dZM3Y2VWdfZUE

Other changes:-
- VDDCI set to 1050mV
- hidden offset voltage +37.5mV for VDDC
- fSW (frequency switching) for VRM1 & VRM2 are set to 300kHz
- TRI-X 290 (referenced version) VoltageObjectInfo
- 390X MC memory module modded for Elpida EDW2032BBBG memory


----------



## spyshagg

The 16.7.2 driver makes my modded 290x unstable at the usual overclocking settings i use. Driver crash error pop-up on windows.

But it is 100% stable with 16.6.2 and every driver before it.


----------



## PunkX 1

Can anyone mod my R9 390 ROM so that I can unlock my shaders? The thing is that i need the device ID of my R9 390 ROM changed to the device ID of the R9 390X ROM. Can anyone please help me with this?


----------



## Samuris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> These are modified 390 ROMs for 290 with Elpida memory. Edit the voltages & flash. At your own risk.
> 
> 1. Rated timings for all memory straps
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_32SYawOggYc1ZVeFdlUEdSdWc
> 
> 2. 1250 timing for 1250 & higher straps
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_32SYawOggYX0dZM3Y2VWdfZUE
> 
> Other changes:-
> - VDDCI set to 1050mV
> - hidden offset voltage +37.5mV for VDDC
> - fSW (frequency switching) for VRM1 & VRM2 are set to 300kHz
> - TRI-X 290 (referenced version) VoltageObjectInfo
> - 390X MC memory module modded for Elpida EDW2032BBBG memory


Well thanks it work great i take the 1, my vrm are slightly high but i think it's not fatal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> The 16.7.2 driver makes my modded 290x unstable at the usual overclocking settings i use. Driver crash error pop-up on windows.
> 
> But it is 100% stable with 16.6.2 and every driver before it.


Yes it's the same thing for me with my last bios, don't know why but my amd driver buggued like every 15seconds .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Can anyone mod my R9 390 ROM so that I can unlock my shaders? The thing is that i need the device ID of my R9 390 ROM changed to the device ID of the R9 390X ROM. Can anyone please help me with this?


Try makeroms utility here i guess http://www.overclock.net/t/1567179/activation-of-cores-in-hawaii-tonga-and-fiji-unlockability-tester-ver-1-6-and-atomtool


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> Well thanks it work great i take the 1, my vrm are slightly high but i think it's not fatal.
> 
> Yes it's the same thing for me with my last bios, don't know why but my amd driver buggued like every 15seconds .
> Try makeroms utility here i guess http://www.overclock.net/t/1567179/activation-of-cores-in-hawaii-tonga-and-fiji-unlockability-tester-ver-1-6-and-atomtool


That just gives information on whether or not a card can be unlocked but no information on how to unlock it.


----------



## Samuris

gimme your bios i'll try to use makerom.bat for add shadders


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Guys what is the use of the VRM setting and options in Hawaii bios editor?


When it finds registers within a ROM relating to Voltage control chip it allows you to edit them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> And another strange question: is there a minimum VID?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If I use 727 core (p2) with a 900 vid and a negative offset, it's stable down to 900-31, where it runs around ~.9V as the reported VDDC (per hwinfo).
> 
> But if I simply use 869 as the VID, or 800 as the VID for my 300 mhz idle state, then the VDDC is reported as around .994V.
> 
> This is backed up by the wattage numbers as well. My stock bios with a 900 mV p0 state reports about 4-5W total use on idle (sum of power in from both vrms), along with a ~939 mV reported VDDC. But with the exact same bios changed to 800 mV p0 state (from 900 mV) the VDDC is reported ~994 mV and the lowest idle power draw is more in the 8W range. Take that exact same thing and apply a -100 mV offset and it's back down below stock again.
> 
> 
> 
> Searched the original post but could not find anything.
> 
> So for now I've got my lowest 3 pstates on 900-920-940, even though these are higher (possibly by as much as 1 watt at idle, aka not really worth worrying about) than necessary.


Not that I'm aware of, I have used 800mV as DPM 0 VID, my cards were all 290/X, ref and custom PCBs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Culbrelai*
> 
> Will editing maximum ASIC temperature as described in the OP affect my 295x2's temperature throttle @ 75c? Or is that related to something else? I don't want to waste a bunch of time only to find out it was the wrong approach and or it is hardcoded.


Yes, it will help if you are reaching that GPU temperature. Depending on OC you may need to mod PL a bit in ROM, I recall this from a few custom 295X2 roms I made for others.


----------



## gupsterg

@MihaStar

If we have load line slope registers in IR3567B, what use are they?


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @MihaStar
> 
> If we have load line slope registers in IR3567B, what use are they?


Well, loadline itself is definitely a useful thing, but when we speak about normal operation. In OC mode it won't let us achieve the highest clock under serious load (like FurMark) as the GPU will be "undervolted" and produce aftifacts.

I think there might be some profit to decrease the slope, but don't switch it off at all.This might shorten the distance in volts between light load VCC and full load VCC, giving some efficiency improvements at light loads.

So, why not...









Truly speaking, there might be some more increase in efficiency, *especially at full load*, if we discover the register responsible for VARIABLE GATE DRIVE (VGD) control (see p.40 in 3565B datasheet for understanding).

In short, the Gate-Source voltage on FETs in VCC core power block is variable as it's being produced using a dedicated small DC-DC circuit on the TOP of the card (MBA reference board, the RefDes are Q501-L501-C500,501,502,503), to the north from the 3567B IC. In fact the voltage level is ~7V and I didn't notice it changes during operation, but if we increase the value, we could reduce the conductive losses and heat generation (especially in the lower FET, and especially at high load and OC).


----------



## gupsterg

+ rep







and thank you







.

As OVP & OCP is per loop, do you think half byte represent each loop?


----------



## PunkX 1

Thanks for the reply. So how useful is editing the VRM options in the Hawaii bios editor?


----------



## PRSCU24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> The 16.7.2 driver makes my modded 290x unstable at the usual overclocking settings i use. Driver crash error pop-up on windows.
> 
> But it is 100% stable with 16.6.2 and every driver before it.


Same thing happened to me. Used to be at 1150/1500, now I'm at 1100/1400 and anything over 1100mhz will result in black screen or corruption, no matter what voltage I set.


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PRSCU24*
> 
> Same thing happened to me. Used to be at 1150/1500, now I'm at 1100/1400 and anything over 1100mhz will result in black screen or corruption, no matter what voltage I set.


Have similar negative feedback. I've been OC-ing the RAM and checking the FPS increase. After switching from 16.3.2 to 16.7.2-beta lost about 15-20fps in Kombustor (from ~150fps down to 130-135) and about 10-12fps in Furmark (from 142 to about 130) with the same HW settings.
The 3DMark result remained unchanged. The core is not overclocked, 1000-1050MHz, so didn't notice anything.
Going to try the WHQL release 16.7.2, but it seems nothing will change...

It looks like AMD is trying to push their RX480 the same way as "the green" company sometimes does








Hope I'm mistaken...

p.s. Tried 16.7.2 WHQL (reports as 16.7.3). Caught a BSOD during first installation, the second time it passed...








Happy to report the performance loss hasn't been observed, Kombustor & FurMark results are the same compared to 16.3.2 driver. OC level also remained unchanged at 1050/1550, with the same voltages, stable as usual...


----------



## spyshagg

sure hope not. But the difference between 16.6 and 16.7.2 is abysmal for my overclock. If it could handle it before it should handle it always.


----------



## adrian008

I wanna increase the voltage underclocking range on my r9 290, atm maximum is -100v. What do i have to modify, can anyone help me ?


----------



## snurds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PRSCU24*
> 
> Same thing happened to me. Used to be at 1150/1500, now I'm at 1100/1400 and anything over 1100mhz will result in black screen or corruption, no matter what voltage I set.


Does the underclocked memory benefit you somehow?


----------



## trait0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> The 16.7.2 driver makes my modded 290x unstable at the usual overclocking settings i use. Driver crash error pop-up on windows.
> 
> But it is 100% stable with 16.6.2 and every driver before it.


No problem for me, even with your BIOS. Weird...

[EDIT] core is only OC'ed to 1100Mhz though.


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> sure hope not. But the difference between 16.6 and 16.7.2 is abysmal for my overclock. If it could handle it before it should handle it always.


Certainly, the OC level shouldn't decrease.
I tried 16.7.2 WHQL (16.7.3 in fact) and it performed better than 16.7.2. beta, the way like 16.3.2 performed, my OC is remained stable at 1050/1550 with the same voltages.
The only thing is BSOD during first installation... But the second time it passed. Don't know why.


----------



## OneB1t

looks like VRMTool will be nice source of informations about VRM table inside bios
so i will work on it for next release of hawaiibiosreader 

also polaris bios reader have nice interface for RAM timings so maybe i will try to copy it into hawaii reader


----------



## gupsterg

At the moment VRMTool has limited/fewer values than we know already







, the ones we didn't know handy to get from it







. Nice to see such an app as well







.

The image of known registers I posted in that thread I last night started making translations/method of setting that I know, I will share them soon so perhaps others can give input.


----------



## OneB1t

interesting thing is that LLC is always enabled  (i tryed to disable it but it results in black screens while 3D)
so LLC and LLC slope is probably handled by driver


----------



## gupsterg

LLC can be disabled via i2c command and ROM







, ages ago there was a post in this thread about me testing it on my Vapor-X








, this was after I cracked VMAX (aka VDDC limit in MLU ROM) / told you fSW registers (but we had no info on setting, but do now thanks to MihaStar/The Stilt) / you suggested finding "Gamer mode"







.

I have Loadline slope loop 2 register as well







.

Code:



Code:


24h = Loadline slope Loop 1, (x*0.025mΩ), min 0.0mΩ max 6.375mΩ.
25h = Loadline slope Loop 2, (x*0.050mΩ), min 0.0mΩ max 12.75mΩ.


----------



## OneB1t

the thing is LLC slope is different from value setted in bios







so i think that driver adjusts that number based on your "ASIC quality (leakage)"


----------



## gupsterg

I don't think so at present from something I read posted by The Stilt.

In OP heading "What is ASIC Quality" > "Effect of LeakageID on LL and current draw".
Quote:


> Since the load-line resistance (RLL) is fixed instead of being dynamic based on the leakage current, the high leakage GPU will have a greater load-line effect (voltage drop).


----------



## OneB1t

edit: yep you are right


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> Not anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah







, LOL







.


----------



## OneB1t

soo... if i increase value from 43 to 50 will it have higher or less vdrop ?


----------



## gupsterg

AFAIK lower value = less vDroop.

I think this from:-

i) Fury/X is 1Ch = 28 , 28*0.25mΩ = 0.7mΩ , I see less vDroop from set VID on Fury/X vs Hawaii which was 2Bh = 43 , 43*0.025mΩ = 1.075mΩ.

ii) Page 37 of IR3565B PDF states 0mΩ is LoadLine Off, ie what we do with register 38, now we regard LLC as ON when we have no vDroop but perhaps it is the other way around, view Unwinder's post on Guru3D, see how he states LLC disabled is what we think is LLC = On, I hope I make sense







.

iii)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> I think there might be some profit to decrease the slope, but don't switch it off at all.This might shorten the distance in volts between light load VCC and full load VCC, giving some efficiency improvements at light loads.


----------



## OneB1t

yep i found same behaviour while testing this
also it looks like even with "disabled (in fact LLC = 1)" LLC the slope still doing something to voltage... hard to say what exactly is happening maybe someone can comment on that?

maybe what we now call LLC is GAMER MODE?

and LLC itself is turned of just by setting LLC slope?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> yep i found same behaviour while testing this










, +rep for share of info.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> also it looks like even with "disabled (in fact LLC = 1)" LLC the slope still doing something to voltage... hard to say what exactly is happening maybe someone can comment on that?


Dunno, long time since I played with LLC. What interval are using in SW monitoring?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> maybe what we now call LLC is GAMER MODE?


No defo not "Gamer mode", again discussed in the past. The Stilt confirmed "Gamer mode" due to how ROM is and how it is enabled is not supported. These posts were around the time of VMAX crack / fSW register discovery.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> and LLC itself is turned of just by setting LLC slope?


Setting LLC slope does not switch off LLC AFAIK, again ref'ing datasheet. On another page is another set of values IIRC heading Load Line Trim???


----------



## PunkX 1

If I upload my bios here, can someone tighten the memory even further? Like one strap tighter?

bios.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## mus1mus

What the hell did you do to that BIOS?

The straps are effed up!


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What the hell did you do to that BIOS?
> 
> The straps are effed up!


Someone on OCN tried helping me with it as I was totally confused regarding it. Can you please help tighten the memory straps, increase voltage to 1.3v and power limit to 250W? I would really appreciate your help. Here's my stock bios. I love pushing my hardware to the extreme









stock1.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## snurds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> Let me share my results with everyone interested and possibly help you a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Introduction, just for better understanding
> 
> 
> 
> As you may know, some time ago I've performed the RAM replacement procedure on R290X and changed the RAM chips for Elpida 4032BABG. It's not a very popular IC type, there's only one Elpida VBIOS at TPU database (from Sapphire R390) and a couple of VBIOSes from R290X 8GB. VRAM_Info table in Sapphire's BIOS contained 11 straps (200-400-800-1000-1250-1375-1425-1500-1625-1750-2000), while both 290X 8GB had only 6 (200-400-800-1000-1250-1375). Not too much for the beginning...
> 
> After that I tried to search for another Radeon cards that might have been equipped with the same RAM. I searched among 7790, R260X and R270X. I successfully found the 12'th unique strap for 900MHz. It had one improper sub-timing, possibly because of another GPU, but I modified it using simple calculations and some approximation.
> 
> 
> 
> So, in the end, my full set of 12 straps suitable for both 290X or 390X /w Elpida 4032BABG was ready.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 12 straps for Elpida 4032BABG
> 
> 
> 
> *200M:* 204E00 00 999133200000000060881107C0540B060F05C1000020410022AA1C08150014209A8840A1000000C0030105070C0A100C
> *400M:* 409C00 00 99913320000000006094120FD0540C07158892010020410022AA1C081D0314209A8880A2000000C006010A0F190E160D
> *800M:* 803801 00 9991332000000000A5AC351F10550E0B218E35030044820022AA1C083D0914202A8900A5000000C00C06141A33182210
> *900M:* 905F01 00 9991332000000000E7B4362430550E0D2590A6030044820022AA1C084D0B14202A8980A5000000C00E08171D3A1C2611
> *1000M:* A08601 00 77713320000000002939572750550D0E261107040068C20022AA1C08540C1420AA8900A6000000C00F0A191E401E2712
> *1250M:* 48E801 00 7771332000000000AD49593270550E102D1519050068C30022AA1C08640F1420BA8980A7000000C0130E202551242E13
> *1375M:* 1C1902 00 7771332000000000EF516A3790550F1232179A05006AE40022AA1C0874021420CA89C0A8020000C01510232859283315
> *1425M:* A42C02 00 777133200000000010D66A3990550F123498CA05006AE40022AA1C0874031420CA8900A9020000C0161124295C293515
> *1500M:* F04902 00 7771332000000000315A6B3CA0550F1336191B06006AE40022AA1C087C041420CA8980A9020000C01712262B612B3715
> *1625M:* C47A02 00 777133200000000073627C41B05510143A1B9C06006C060122AA1C0804061420EA8940AA030000C01914292E692E3B16
> *1750M:* 98AB02 00 7771332000000000B56A7D46C05510153E1D1D07006C070122AA1C080C081420FA8900AB030000C01B162C3171313F17
> *2000M:* 400D03 00 999133200000000018F77E4F0054121A46A01E08006C070122AA1C08350C1420FA8980AC030000C01E1932378139471A
> _note: there're two excessive tabs in each strap, after 6th and 7th bytes, for easier viewing, don't forget to remove them before copying the values into hex editor_
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was the time for overclocking and benchmarks. I used the MSI Kombustor GPU Memory burner test as it seems to be quite sensitive to memory speed and latency. And certainly, HWiNFO for EDC reporting.
> At first I wasn't satisfied with the results, the RAM could pass the 1500MHz barrier, but it began to produce errors at ~1530..1540MHz, but even at 1500MHz it wasn't rock stable. The max error-free speed was about 1450-1480MHz.
> 
> I tried to copy the timings from the Nth strap into the (N+1)th zone, but I still observed performance drop, this method didn't work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the only thing I could do is to increase the Nth strap "length", increasing the (N+1)th starting frequency value.
> 
> ...Many hours have been spent during testing... And what's in the end?
> 
> Now the RAM runs 800 strap up to 1250MHz(!), 900 strap up to 1350MHz(!), and 1000 strap up to 1550MHz(!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover, trying to lower the VDDCI I came to 0.925V, and it's still not the limit, and the RAM is rock stable @0.925V and 1550MHz with 1000 strap (!!)
> So, I still can't believe it, but it's true. And Elpida 4032 is not as bad as I initially expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my current VRAM_Info table, the straps after 1550MHz are not critical to operation so I set them nearly randomly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the critical straps are okay.
> 
> VRAM_Info_4032BABG.zip 2k .zip file


Sorry for the late replies. I know how to manually find my straps and edit them to your specifications, but is there a way to easily integrate your whole VRAM_Info table into my BIOS all at once? I seem to have missed any discussion about how exactly these tables are generated.


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snurds*
> 
> Sorry for the late replies. I know how to manually find my straps and edit them to your specifications, but is there a way to easily integrate your whole VRAM_Info table into my BIOS all at once? I seem to have missed any discussion about how exactly these tables are generated.


As I remember you asked about the performance gain I achieved after RAM tuning.
So, the gain depends on the task, I suppose some tasks will show nearly zero improvement. That's why I chosen Kombustor GPU Memory Burner for myself, as it's quite sensitive to frequency changes and straps.

At stock timings I listed earlier there was something strange to the straps 1375 and 1425 - the FPS didn't change after passing both of them.


Spoiler: FPS in Kombustor GPU memory burner 6GB FPS with stock timings and straps



899 - 79-94
900 - 72-86
999 - 82-97
1000 - 78-92
1249 - 98-117
1250 - 87-105
1374 - 96-116
1375 - 96-116
1424 - 99-119
1425 - 98-118
1499 - 104-124
1500 - 94-113
_The frequency values here are from HWiNFO readings, it differs from MSI Afterburner with -1MHz. So, 900MHz in Afterburner equals 899MHz in HWiNFO and it's listed here as 899, and so forth._


When I filled the table I realized there's something wrong at stock and began my experiments.

Final results:


Spoiler: FPS in Kombustor GPU memory burner 6GB FPS with modified timings and straps



_Didn't measure the lower freqs as there's little sense in those values._
1249 - 111-130
1250 - 103-122
1349 - 112-133
1350 - 107-128
1424 - 113-135
1450 - 116-138
1499 - 118-142
1549 - 124-147



Now about updating the VRAM_Info table. Check section *How to edit ROM for data/command table length changes* and the video in *Adding 390/X MC Timings (v3.1) to a 290/X & 295X2 ROM* in the OP of the thread.
If it doesn't make the things clear enough, post the BIOS here, I'll fix it for you.


----------



## OneB1t

Ty for this will retest later


----------



## snurds

Thanks MihaStar. Do you think the higher VRAM clocks than 1550 just won't work without errors, regardless of the timings?

Edit - Also I have attached my ROM if you are willing to add in your straps. Not to be a charity case but I would prefer to avoid the risk of bricking my ROM since you've already done this...

original.zip 100k .zip file


----------



## Samuris

hi guys i wanted to ask something, 1.175V on AUX Voltage is risquy ?


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> hi guys i wanted to ask something, 1.175V on AUX Voltage is risquy ?


And here I thought 1.055v was like the safe limit for the 390.


----------



## Samuris

I have a 290 instead of 390, do you have an idea about safe aux voltage max of r9 290 with amd original pcb ?


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> I have a 290 instead of 390, do you have an idea about safe aux voltage max of r9 290 with amd original pcb ?


May I ask - what do you need such high voltage for?









My experiment shown that at least Elpida 4032 works properly even at reduced VDDCI voltage, it feels fine at 1550 @ 0.925V. I tried to leave default 1.0V setting, but the memory produced errors at around 1600MHz, and I can't say what is the reason. I don't think setting VAUX higher than 1.0-1.05V is a good idea, you will get only excessive power consumption and heat up the VRM2.


----------



## OneB1t

reason for 1600mhz errors is memory controller







you need to increase vcore voltage to keep it stable


----------



## Samuris

For me on my elpida card i need like 1.150V on AUX voltage for get stable at 1460 mhz memory. i have xfx 390 bios who work fine, not even stabilty problem just 3d application go black without high aux voltage or get grey/black band like old tv on screen


----------



## Samuris

I have issues with my TV samsung ku 6070, when i go on a game or just on 3d menu when my card have more than +75mv he goes black, i alt to alt tab on windows for see the screen again, on my pc screen i don't have this probleme, probably cause the hdmi link passing the current electricity, even the voltage switch tv go black


----------



## Peppeman

Excuse my horrible english, i use a translator.
A question for those who could kindly answer: how should I set hawaii reader bios on a r9 290 to only have 2 frequencies?
I try to explain better, a just idle the base 300 and immediately "without intermission frequencies", as soon as an application requires more power to have the maximum frequency,
Have in fact only two frequencies: 300 - 1010
I sincerely thank those who want to help


----------



## gupsterg

@subscribers

Post 1405 has been updated with VMAX register info







.


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> *Enzarch*
> https://www.kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2473


Hey I was curious about doing this since higher core voltage gives me black screens. Unfortunately it seems this page is gone anyone have the doc on the reference rail mod?


----------



## gupsterg

The www. part of address is now forum.

http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=2473


----------



## Samuris

Well i modified the voltage object info of my bios, if any one can tell if all is fine, i would put something like 1.300V but i only find 1.36875V,

biosbefore.zip 99k .zip file


biosafter.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## PunkX 1

Finding the hex values pertaining to the VRAM_info is a little tricky. Could someone please edit my bios and tighten the vRAM timings? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> Well i modified the voltage object info of my bios, if any one can tell if all is fine, i would put something like 1.300V but i only find 1.36875V,
> 
> biosbefore.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> biosafter.zip 99k .zip file



biosbefore have no voltage limit
biosafter have voltage limit. What is the reason of this mod? Did you intentionally set the voltage limit to prevent overvoltage?
biosafter have additional i2c ID; 8D(VDDC offset=04=+25mV). The object & the table size are correctly updated but you overwrite some bytes (after the i2c voltage object block) which make the VoltageObjectInfo table in biosafter is malformed.
1) master list of command & data tables are not updated in biosafter which they should be because the VoltageObjectInfo table is different length, 2) BIOS checksum did not updated or corrected


----------



## Samuris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 
> biosbefore have no voltage limit
> biosafter have voltage limit. What is the reason of this mod? Did you intentionally set the voltage limit to prevent overvoltage?
> biosafter have additional i2c ID; 8D(VDDC offset=04=+25mV). The object & the table size are correctly updated but you overwrite some bytes (after the i2c voltage object block) which make the VoltageObjectInfo table in biosafter is malformed.
> 1) master list of command & data tables are not updated in biosafter which they should be because the VoltageObjectInfo table is different length, 2) BIOS checksum did not updated or corrected


When i put my voltage over than 1.300~1.325V the screen on my tv get black (he's only get black when i launch 3D application or put my mouse on 3Dmenus it probably change the dpm state and get higher voltage), offcourse in full load i have something like 1.225~1.250V but cause of vdroop when my gpu is not in full load, it's jump to values like 1.350 or higher, so i have to limit the voltage max or i can't overclock my card without get black screen on my tv in 3D application. Don't know why my tv is affected by this, i have'nt the problem on my pc monitor i think this is probably due to the hdmi cable, lot of flows through the hdmi cable, i just have dvi on my pc monitor.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 
> biosbefore have no voltage limit
> biosafter have voltage limit. What is the reason of this mod? Did you intentionally set the voltage limit to prevent overvoltage?
> biosafter have additional i2c ID; 8D(VDDC offset=04=+25mV). The object & the table size are correctly updated but you overwrite some bytes (after the i2c voltage object block) which make the VoltageObjectInfo table in biosafter is malformed.
> 1) master list of command & data tables are not updated in biosafter which they should be because the VoltageObjectInfo table is different length, 2) BIOS checksum did not updated or corrected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i put my voltage over than 1.300~1.325V the screen on my tv get black, offcourse in full load i have something like 1.225~1.250V but cause of vdroop when my gpu is not in full load, it's jump to values like 1.350 or higher, so i have to limit the voltage max or i can't overclock my card without get black screen on my tv in 3D application. Don't know why my tv is affected by this, i have'nt the problem on my pc monitor i think this is probably due to the hdmi cable, lot of flows through the hdmi cable, i just have dvi on my pc monitor.
Click to expand...

If you want to set the limit to 1.300 to 1.325V, the value you're looking for in hex are 48 to 4C.


----------



## Peppeman

sorry if I'm too insistent, but it is possible?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppeman*
> 
> Excuse my horrible english, i use a translator.
> A question for those who could kindly answer: how should I set hawaii reader bios on a r9 290 to only have 2 frequencies?
> I try to explain better, a just idle the base 300 and immediately "without intermission frequencies", as soon as an application requires more power to have the maximum frequency,
> Have in fact only two frequencies: 300 - 1010
> I sincerely thank those who want to help


----------



## Worldwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppeman*
> 
> sorry if I'm too insistent, but it is possible?


Yes it is. You set DPM0 to be 300mhz core and 150mhz mem. DPM1-7 are set to 1000mhz and 1250mhz. You'll probably have to manually set voltage for DPM1-7 as the default ones would lead to instability.


----------



## Peppeman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> Yes it is. You set DPM0 to be 300mhz core and 150mhz mem. DPM1-7 are set to 1000mhz and 1250mhz. You'll probably have to manually set voltage for DPM1-7 as the default ones would lead to instability.


I sincerely thank the board.
I posted two images: one of a default bios, the second of the modified bios, ask for confirmation if it is correct,
I would understand, what it is, and if needed also change GPU clock 2 (circled in red)
Thank you again


----------



## Worldwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppeman*
> 
> I sincerely thank the board.
> I posted two images: one of a default bios, the second of the modified bios, ask for confirmation if it is correct,
> I would understand, what it is, and if needed also change GPU clock 2 (circled in red)
> Thank you again


What you are doing is correct. What you did with the voltages should work. I recommend you set GPU clock 2 to 1010.


----------



## Dionysos808

I am playing around with memory timings and still missing the 1125 MHz strap for Elpida memory. I'd be really happy, if someone would help me out and post the timings.

Here is my VRAM section:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hynix:
40 9C 00 01 (400)
33 31 33 20 00 00 00 00 84 94 22 10 F0 54 09 06 0F 0B A2 01 00 23 80 00 22 AA 1C 08 12 01 14 20 8A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 06 05 0B 0C 1A 0C 10 0D
80 38 01 01 (800)
55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 E7 AC 35 20 50 55 0B 0D 1A 97 34 03 00 24 81 00 22 AA 1C 08 4B 06 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0C 08 15 19 33 18 1B 11
90 5F 01 01 (900)
55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 31 46 24 50 55 0C 0D 1C 18 A5 03 00 26 A1 00 22 AA 1C 08 4B 07 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0D 0A 18 1B 3A 19 1D 11
A0 86 01 01 (1000)
55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 B5 46 27 50 55 0C 0D 1E 99 05 04 00 26 A2 00 22 AA 1C 08 4B 08 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0E 0A 1A 1E 40 1A 1F 11
74 B7 01 01 (1125)
55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 6B BD 57 2D 60 55 0D 0E 22 9C 96 04 00 28 C3 00 22 BB 1C 08 53 0A 14 20 BA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 10 0C 1E 22 49 1D 23 12
48 E8 01 01 (1250)
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 8C C5 58 31 60 55 0F 0F 25 1E 17 05 00 48 C4 00 22 CC 1C 08 5C 0B 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 12 0D 20 25 51 1F 26 13
1C 19 02 01 (1375)
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 AD CD 69 37 70 55 0F 10 29 21 98 05 00 4A E5 00 22 EE 1C 08 64 0D 14 20 5A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 14 0E 24 2A 59 22 2A 14
F0 49 02 01 (1500)
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3B 70 55 10 10 2B A2 18 06 00 4A E6 00 22 00 9D 08 64 0E 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 15 0F 27 2D 61 23 2C 14
C4 7A 02 01 (1625)
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 10 5A 7B 41 80 55 11 11 2E A5 99 06 00 4C 06 01 22 11 9D 08 6C 0F 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 17 11 2B 31 69 26 2F 15
98 AB 02 01 (1750)
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 31 62 7C 47 80 55 11 11 30 A7 1A 07 00 4C 06 01 22 22 9D 08 6C 0F 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 19 12 2F 36 71 28 31 15

Elpida:
20 4E 00 02 (200)
99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 60 88 11 07 C0 54 0A 06 0F 09 91 00 00 20 41 00 22 AA 1C 08 15 00 14 20 9A 88 40 A1 00 00 07 C0 03 01 05 07 09 0A 10 0C
40 9C 00 02 (400)
99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 60 94 12 0F D0 54 0A 07 15 8D 32 01 00 20 41 00 22 AA 1C 08 1D 03 14 20 9A 88 80 A2 00 00 07 C0 06 01 0A 0F 13 0E 16 0C
80 38 01 02 (800)
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 A5 AC 35 1F 30 55 09 0C 20 98 75 02 00 44 82 00 22 AA 1C 08 44 09 14 20 2A 89 00 A5 00 00 07 C0 0C 06 14 1A 27 19 21 0F
90 5F 01 02 (900)
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 E7 B4 36 23 40 55 09 0D 24 9B C6 02 00 44 A2 00 22 AA 1C 08 4C 0B 14 20 2A 89 80 A5 00 00 07 C0 0E 08 16 1C 2C 1C 25 0F
A0 86 01 02 (1000)
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 39 57 26 50 55 09 0E 26 1D 17 03 00 68 C2 00 22 AA 1C 08 54 0C 14 20 AA 89 00 A6 00 00 07 C0 0F 0A 18 1D 31 1E 27 10
48 E8 01 02 (1250)
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 AD 49 59 30 70 55 09 10 2D 23 E9 03 00 68 C3 00 22 AA 1C 08 64 0F 14 20 BA 89 80 A7 00 00 07 C0 13 0E 1E 23 3E 24 2E 11
1C 19 02 02 (1375)
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 EF 51 6A 34 80 55 09 11 32 26 4A 04 00 6A E4 00 22 AA 1C 08 6C 02 14 20 CA 89 00 A8 02 00 07 C0 15 10 20 25 44 27 33 11
F0 49 02 02 (1500)
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 31 5A 6B 3A 90 55 09 12 36 29 AB 04 00 6A E4 00 22 AA 1C 08 74 04 14 20 CA 89 00 A9 02 00 07 C0 17 12 24 29 4A 2A 37 12
C4 7A 02 02 (1625)
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 73 62 7C 3E B0 55 09 14 3A 2D 1C 05 00 69 26 01 22 AA 1C 08 04 06 14 20 EA 89 80 A9 03 00 07 C0 19 14 26 2B 51 2E 3B 13
98 AB 02 02 (1750)
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 B5 6A 7D 43 C0 55 09 15 3E 30 7D 05 00 6A 27 01 22 AA 1C 08 0C 08 14 20 FA 89 40 AA 03 00 07 C0 1B 16 29 2E 57 31 3F 13



I am also trying to tweak the timings myself, that's why the 1125 MHz strap for Elpida would be really helpful to me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## spyshagg

yeah just noticed my 390 mod bios doesn't have the 1000-1125 strap (74 B7 01 )


----------



## Peppeman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> What you are doing is correct. What you did with the voltages should work. I recommend you set GPU clock 2 to 1010.


I sincerely thank you, fingers crossed that everything is ok. Really really thanks again


----------



## Peppeman

Unfortunately the flash brought me this error:
"Error reading from rom"
then on reboot, black screen, luckily that by activating the 2 'bios works.
Patience, I leave so before doing further damage


----------



## mus1mus

Fix the rom checksum by saving the changes in Hawaii Bios reader.


----------



## PunkX 1

What is the rated memory voltage for the R9 390 Hynix chips? Can we increase the voltage through the bios editor as AUX voltage in Afterburner isn't memory voltage?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dionysos808*
> 
> I am playing around with memory timings and still missing the 1125 MHz strap for Elpida memory. I'd be really happy, if someone would help me out and post the timings.
> 
> Here is my VRAM section:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hynix:
> 40 9C 00 01 (400)
> 33 31 33 20 00 00 00 00 84 94 22 10 F0 54 09 06 0F 0B A2 01 00 23 80 00 22 AA 1C 08 12 01 14 20 8A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 06 05 0B 0C 1A 0C 10 0D
> 80 38 01 01 (800)
> 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 E7 AC 35 20 50 55 0B 0D 1A 97 34 03 00 24 81 00 22 AA 1C 08 4B 06 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0C 08 15 19 33 18 1B 11
> 90 5F 01 01 (900)
> 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 31 46 24 50 55 0C 0D 1C 18 A5 03 00 26 A1 00 22 AA 1C 08 4B 07 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0D 0A 18 1B 3A 19 1D 11
> A0 86 01 01 (1000)
> 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 B5 46 27 50 55 0C 0D 1E 99 05 04 00 26 A2 00 22 AA 1C 08 4B 08 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0E 0A 1A 1E 40 1A 1F 11
> 74 B7 01 01 (1125)
> 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 6B BD 57 2D 60 55 0D 0E 22 9C 96 04 00 28 C3 00 22 BB 1C 08 53 0A 14 20 BA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 10 0C 1E 22 49 1D 23 12
> 48 E8 01 01 (1250)
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 8C C5 58 31 60 55 0F 0F 25 1E 17 05 00 48 C4 00 22 CC 1C 08 5C 0B 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 12 0D 20 25 51 1F 26 13
> 1C 19 02 01 (1375)
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 AD CD 69 37 70 55 0F 10 29 21 98 05 00 4A E5 00 22 EE 1C 08 64 0D 14 20 5A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 14 0E 24 2A 59 22 2A 14
> F0 49 02 01 (1500)
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3B 70 55 10 10 2B A2 18 06 00 4A E6 00 22 00 9D 08 64 0E 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 15 0F 27 2D 61 23 2C 14
> C4 7A 02 01 (1625)
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 10 5A 7B 41 80 55 11 11 2E A5 99 06 00 4C 06 01 22 11 9D 08 6C 0F 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 17 11 2B 31 69 26 2F 15
> 98 AB 02 01 (1750)
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 31 62 7C 47 80 55 11 11 30 A7 1A 07 00 4C 06 01 22 22 9D 08 6C 0F 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 19 12 2F 36 71 28 31 15
> 
> Elpida:
> 20 4E 00 02 (200)
> 99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 60 88 11 07 C0 54 0A 06 0F 09 91 00 00 20 41 00 22 AA 1C 08 15 00 14 20 9A 88 40 A1 00 00 07 C0 03 01 05 07 09 0A 10 0C
> 40 9C 00 02 (400)
> 99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 60 94 12 0F D0 54 0A 07 15 8D 32 01 00 20 41 00 22 AA 1C 08 1D 03 14 20 9A 88 80 A2 00 00 07 C0 06 01 0A 0F 13 0E 16 0C
> 80 38 01 02 (800)
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 A5 AC 35 1F 30 55 09 0C 20 98 75 02 00 44 82 00 22 AA 1C 08 44 09 14 20 2A 89 00 A5 00 00 07 C0 0C 06 14 1A 27 19 21 0F
> 90 5F 01 02 (900)
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 E7 B4 36 23 40 55 09 0D 24 9B C6 02 00 44 A2 00 22 AA 1C 08 4C 0B 14 20 2A 89 80 A5 00 00 07 C0 0E 08 16 1C 2C 1C 25 0F
> A0 86 01 02 (1000)
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 39 57 26 50 55 09 0E 26 1D 17 03 00 68 C2 00 22 AA 1C 08 54 0C 14 20 AA 89 00 A6 00 00 07 C0 0F 0A 18 1D 31 1E 27 10
> 48 E8 01 02 (1250)
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 AD 49 59 30 70 55 09 10 2D 23 E9 03 00 68 C3 00 22 AA 1C 08 64 0F 14 20 BA 89 80 A7 00 00 07 C0 13 0E 1E 23 3E 24 2E 11
> 1C 19 02 02 (1375)
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 EF 51 6A 34 80 55 09 11 32 26 4A 04 00 6A E4 00 22 AA 1C 08 6C 02 14 20 CA 89 00 A8 02 00 07 C0 15 10 20 25 44 27 33 11
> F0 49 02 02 (1500)
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 31 5A 6B 3A 90 55 09 12 36 29 AB 04 00 6A E4 00 22 AA 1C 08 74 04 14 20 CA 89 00 A9 02 00 07 C0 17 12 24 29 4A 2A 37 12
> C4 7A 02 02 (1625)
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 73 62 7C 3E B0 55 09 14 3A 2D 1C 05 00 69 26 01 22 AA 1C 08 04 06 14 20 EA 89 80 A9 03 00 07 C0 19 14 26 2B 51 2E 3B 13
> 98 AB 02 02 (1750)
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 B5 6A 7D 43 C0 55 09 15 3E 30 7D 05 00 6A 27 01 22 AA 1C 08 0C 08 14 20 FA 89 40 AA 03 00 07 C0 1B 16 29 2E 57 31 3F 13
> 
> 
> 
> I am also trying to tweak the timings myself, that's why the 1125 MHz strap for Elpida would be really helpful to me. Thanks in advance!


Most of the 290/X roms I have seen skipped 1125 strap for Elpida. So yeah.

And, you can't do 1125 either. The memory will start to corrupt things and throw a ton of errors. I have done that. Even my best card can't.

To get to my benching bios tweaks, I have to copy some hex bits from 1000 strap into 1250 timings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> What is the rated memory voltage for the R9 390 Hynix chips? Can we increase the voltage through the bios editor as AUX voltage in Afterburner isn't memory voltage?


I believe it's 1.5V. And nope, only the lightning and the matrix allow VDDR to be changed.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Most of the 290/X roms I have seen skipped 1125 strap for Elpida. So yeah.
> 
> And, you can't do 1125 either. The memory will start to corrupt things and throw a ton of errors. I have done that. Even my best card can't.
> 
> To get to my benching bios tweaks, I have to copy some hex bits from 1000 strap into 1250 timings.
> I believe it's 1.5V. And nope, only the lightning and the matrix allow VDDR to be changed.


Ouch! Would have been nice if we could get it to 1.6v.


----------



## mus1mus

Do a hard mod.









By the way guys, I have had a few runs with GTX 780 with either Hynix, Samsung, or Elpida memory. The notion that Elpida cards clock the core better than Hynix and Samsung is just as true as they are on nVidia GPUs.

3 - Samsungs
3 - Elpidas
5 - Hynixs

The best clockers are all +50MHz on the cores than the best of the rest of the cards tested. All of them have Elpida memory.

Just sharing.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Do a hard mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way guys, I have had a few runs with GTX 780 with either Hynix, Samsung, or Elpida memory. The notion that Elpida cards clock the core better than Hynix and Samsung is just as true as they are on nVidia GPUs.
> 
> 3 - Samsungs
> 3 - Elpidas
> 5 - Hynixs
> 
> The best clockers are all +50MHz on the cores than the best of the rest of the cards tested. All of them have Elpida memory.
> 
> Just sharing.


Maybe because the total stress on the GPU is reduced because Elpida doesn't clock as high which leads to higher overall GPU core clocks?


----------



## Wrecker66

Hi guys

i have a 295x2 and a 390 asus strix card. i was thinking of putting them together in my rig.

what can you recommend me to do with the cards? put 390x bios on 390 card and do the 390/X MC Timings to the 295x2 card?

do you think that would work best? this is my first try with flashing bios on the card so i'm little confused and i started reading the first page but damn it has a lot to read


----------



## Dionysos808

I looked through a few BIOS files and couldn't find the 1125 MHz strap anywhere...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Most of the 290/X roms I have seen skipped 1125 strap for Elpida. So yeah.
> 
> And, you can't do 1125 either. The memory will start to corrupt things and throw a ton of errors. I have done that. Even my best card can't.
> 
> To get to my benching bios tweaks, I have to copy some hex bits from 1000 strap into 1250 timings.


I am tweaking the timings myself, so if you know Elpida timings for 1125 MHz, please share them.


----------



## mus1mus

Like I said, it woild crap out even without 3D load in Windows


----------



## Dionysos808

I don't really care, if the timings for 1125 MHz are usable or not. I just need them for comparison purposes.


----------



## mus1mus

Go search for one then.


----------



## Dionysos808

That's what I am doing.

If you don't want to help, why answer at all?
All the BIOS files I searched for the 1125 MHz strap with hex editor didn't have it inside.

You wrote, you tried the 1125 MHz strap, but you wont share it?
Thanks a lot...


----------



## mus1mus

Then what? Encounter corruption and blame people?

If you can't use it, why would you even bother?

I'm not like saying things I have not encountered. There's nothing in there. 1250 is the best that you can do with Elpida BABG. Even that will prove problematic to some people.

If you are very keen on things, you can make one yourself.


----------



## Dionysos808

OK, so you are a dead loss. Even though I explained, why I want the timings, you are not able to understand.
This thread is about BIOS modding and you babble about corruption? I know what I am doing, it's not my first BIOS mod.

Either you know something about BIOS modding and overclocking but don't want to share it or (more likely) you just pretend to know something.
Both alternatives cast a poor light on you.

Don't bother to answer. Welcome, first person on my ignore list.


----------



## gupsterg

@Peppeman

On stock ROM/settings, what VID per DPM is shown in AiDA64 registers dump? The voltage boxes you circled in post 3088 will most probably need manually setting IMO.

I read in a later post you had an error message when flashing card, are you flashing in DOS?

@PunkX 1

Run AtomBiosReader in OP, this will get you offset location of VRAM_Info table within ROM. Go to that section, then find the straps, in OP heading *Memory Timings Modding* > *Memory Controller Straps/Frequency Range* even has the hex values shown that you need to search.

@Wrecker66

The only reason I would flash a 390 to X is if it is unlockable, have you tested your card using unlock tool?

390/X MC mod should give your 295X2 a very slight boost, you may or may not notice it in games FRAPS testing, usually 3DM FS was the most sensitive for me to show RAM clock/timings mods effect.

I'm assuming you have tested what OC you get on each card using stock ROM? as I would do this prior to bios mod.


----------



## Wrecker66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> [ @Wrecker66
> 
> The only reason I would flash a 390 to X is if it is unlockable, have you tested your card using unlock tool?
> 
> 390/X MC mod should give your 295X2 a very slight boost, you may or may not notice it in games FRAPS testing, usually 3DM FS was the most sensitive for me to show RAM clock/timings mods effect.
> 
> I'm assuming you have tested what OC you get on each card using stock ROM? as I would do this prior to bios mod.


no i haven't tested the 390 to see if it is ulockable. the thing is that i didn't know where to start as this is my first try with flashing bios.

also i didn't test what oc can i get. i always went with stock settings. i will test the cards like you adviced me! thank you









the thing is that i had before a rig with 295x2 and 290x all watercooled and wanted to start overclocking the cards but my proccesor died (not my fault







)

in the meantime i got another 295x2 with stock aio and new 390 strix - and i'm not going to do full loop yet in a while and wanted to get the best result possible from this two cards working together


----------



## gupsterg

I have never done CF even though had cards at times to do it. From reading others posts it's best to aim to get common clocks running on all cards, I would go this route if in your shoes.

Regarding unlock, view OP here, run CUInfo







.


----------



## Wrecker66

What card would you put as main in this case? 390 or the 295x2?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrecker66*
> 
> What card would you put as main in this case? 390 or the 295x2?


Go with the 390 as main card since most apps are used to seeing one card anway, in Crimson you can set game profiles for CFX eg I disable it for BF3 but not BF4


----------



## postoffice

I have a stable overclock on my rom, but have to use software to enable the voltage boost(88mv). Currently using Trixx. Can someone help me enable this boost in the rom so i dont have to rely on software? I am noob at hex edit voltage tables. Software boosts voltage at all DPM states? At 2d desktop i get horizontal line artifacts and 3d, get artifacts and black screen. I am unsure how this translates to editing DPMs in hex









Help?









Hawaii.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## gupsterg

@postoffice

Get the registers dump for your card using AiDA64 when on stock ROM/settings, view video in OP section *GPU Voltage adjustment* > *Setting/editing GPU core voltages in the 6 tables*. In the registers dump you will see what EVV calculated DPM 7 VID is. As you use 88mV for your OC (which is really 87.5mV) add that to the DPM 7 EVV VID and set it manually in stock ROM using HawaiiReader (again in OP).

Yes, adding voltage in OS via OC SW increases all DPM states voltage.

From this "At 2d desktop i get horizontal line artifacts and 3d, get artifacts and black screen." it would seem to me you have too high a RAM OC, perhaps lower it. Playing with GPU voltage may help or not.


----------



## mydumpstinks

Deleted, now pointless post, worked out what to do with a little effort & trial and error.


----------



## chris89

Im trying to edit power limit to 225w 35c min target 65c mid target 80c high target 85c max target

stock volts & target 1040mhz/ 1080mhz possible... 1250mhz is what i want .. 1225mhz is possible stock 20% power limit +50mv minimal throttle..

Can I enter manually PowerTable location & PowerTable Size/Type?


----------



## gupsterg

@chris89

You need this

@subscribers

I recall when using customized ROM on Hawaii even if a UEFI/GOP was present in ROM when I disabled CSM in motherboard bios I would get black screen. This was occurring due to how UEFI/GOP is verifying ROM and due to modifications it fails checks. This was also happening on Fiji custom ROM, *but* no longer







. *Lordkag* of Fernado's Win-RAID forum, modified a stock UEFI/GOP so when we use custom ROM we won't have an issue with CSM being disabled, fast boot will function *but* secure boot won't.

Is there a Hawaii owner which would like Lordkag's UEFI/GOP added to a ROM so they can test it? cheers







.


----------



## gungstar

@gupsterg it helps with black screen at post or after driver install?


----------



## wazer

Is there anybody that can make a modification of the already bios made for 290x to 390x bios mod

listed here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1564219/modded-r9-390x-bios-for-r9-290-290x-updated-02-16-2016

I would like to have 290X_ELPIDA_MOD_V1.8.rom modded to

+125mv.
core clocked to 1100
mem clocked to 1375

Im on a 290 XFX none X edition that is getting pushes to it limits by these settings, im under watercool and max temp by those settings are 55c under 100% load

No matter how much I read and use the HawaiiBiosReader I dont understand how to use that app and what fields exactly to edit.

Also if there's anybody out there that has stilt's evv vid app available still, please upload it again. Microsoft removed shortendUrls in their service so stilt's file is no longer available to download.

The link I'm talking about, is using a lot of places but not valid anymore. http://1drv.ms/1Hln01F


----------



## Dionysos808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @subscribers
> 
> I recall when using customized ROM on Hawaii even if a UEFI/GOP was present in ROM when I disabled CSM in motherboard bios I would get black screen. This was occurring due to how UEFI/GOP is verifying ROM and due to modifications it fails checks. This was also happening on Fiji custom ROM, *but* no longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *Lordkag* of Fernado's Win-RAID forum, modified a stock UEFI/GOP so when we use custom ROM we won't have an issue with CSM being disabled, fast boot will function *but* secure boot won't.
> 
> Is there a Hawaii owner which would like Lordkag's UEFI/GOP added to a ROM so they can test it? cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't experience any problems with CSM disabled, secure boot and ultra fast boot enabled. I didn't have to inject GOP, just updated it and modified clocks, voltages, memory timings and fan speeds. Everything works as intended.


----------



## kithylin

There are other similar threads for nvidia.. so I'll just ask here. If I extract the bios from my 290X and post what I want.. would someone be kind enough to modify the bios for me and give it back? Someone here that knows what they're doing.

I'm having an issue with display corruption on windows start up if I have an OC loaded for the 290X to show on start up, but if I boot up stock to windows desktop, then load the OC.. it works flawlessly, no artifacts no crashes.

So I think trying to flash it into a bios may work better. But the last AMD card I did bios editing on was a HD 4890 and I'm kind of afraid to touch these newer cards.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gungstar*
> 
> @gupsterg it helps with black screen at post or after driver install?


Black screen at post.

My take on what was occurring on my setup is the signature in legacy ROM section is ref'd by UEFI/GOP module in vBios when "pure UEFI" mode is enabled on mobo (ie CSM = Off), when we modify legacy ROM (ie change clocks, etc) we have no way of updating the signature in legacy ROM so it fails check by UEFI/GOP module in vBios, resulting in black screen.

I had this issue with Hawaii / Fiji custom ROM on my Asus Maximus VII Ranger when CSM = Off. Some members in the Fiji bios mod thread also had this issue when using custom ROM + CSM = Off with other motherboards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dionysos808*
> 
> I don't experience any problems with CSM disabled, secure boot and ultra fast boot enabled. I didn't have to inject GOP, just updated it and modified clocks, voltages, memory timings and fan speeds. Everything works as intended.


What mobo do you have? cheers







.


----------



## Dionysos808

ASRock Z97 OC Formula with latest BIOS version 1.80. I think it's the best board for Z97.


----------



## gungstar

@gupsterg With CSM = Off i have problems at post only if deviceID mismatch(290/290X). Mobo ASRock Z87 OC Formula.


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers guys, +rep for info share







.

Well if someone does have an issue the post is here about it







, I'll also place some info in OP for anyone to ref.

If any other members with other mobos can report how their motherboard reacts when CSM = Off and they use custom ROM it would be handy







.


----------



## kithylin

I guess I should of been more clear. If I post the bios for my 290X, could someone here please be kind enough to modify the values to exactly what I specify so it will work for me without needing 3rd party software?

I tried Hawaii Bios Reader, but for the "GPU Freq Table (voltage edit):" section all of the green voltage values are reading like "65283" and none of them show like "mv" fields like shown in the screenshot for the first post in this thread so I'm confused and at a loss now.

EDIT: I think I know what the voltage table for hawaii bios viewer does.. still experimenting to try to figure out if it's working or not.

EDIT Edit: Nope Tried for a few hours and can't get anything predictable to work with the bios editor and what it results after flashing. I'll just have to wait and hope someone else can do it for me, I give up on the bios stuff.


----------



## Dionysos808

I want to add 390/X MC Timings (v3.1) to my card.

As in my BIOS (ASUS R9 290X DCII OC) it's not 00 but FF, I had to FF out the remaining values to match the file size. I don't have to use table calculator, right?

I created two mod BIOS files, one with and one without editing the ROM directory of data and command tables. What should I prefer?

Edit:
Whats the benefit of this mod anyway? Better performance or better RAM OC capability?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dionysos808*
> 
> I want to add 390/X MC Timings (v3.1) to my card.
> 
> As in my BIOS (ASUS R9 290X DCII OC) it's not 00 but FF, I had to FF out the remaining values to match the file size. I don't have to use table calculator, right?


If you *deleted* the stock VRAM_Info table in ROM, which most of the time is larger than modified VRAM_Info in OP, then inserted the modified VRAM_Info into the ROM you will *need* to use the table calculator plus insert some empty bytes to make the UEFI/GOP module within ROM begin at offset location 10000.

If you *overwrote* the stock VRAM_Info table in ROM with modified VRAM_Info in OP, then you will have to zero out the remainder of the stock VRAM_Info. You will *not need* to use the table calculator and insert some empty bytes to make the UEFI/GOP module within ROM begin at offset location 10000.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dionysos808*
> 
> I created two mod BIOS files, one with and one without editing the ROM directory of data and command tables. What should I prefer?


Makes no difference on operation of ROM, etc. It is just what you prefer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dionysos808*
> 
> Edit:
> Whats the benefit of this mod anyway? Better performance or better RAM OC capability?


Quote:


> To get around the MEMCLK barrier in Grenada, AMD has latched some of the memory controller related timings (through bios). So for higher than 1375MHz use 390 memory block with corrected memory density and corrected timings.


Above quote from post by The Stilt. You will notice a very small boost in say 3DM benches, in regard to FPS very very small change.


----------



## Dionysos808

I just flashed the MC timings mod. No post, so I flashed back.

Edit:
My mistake...









Edit 2:
I lost performance with MC timings mod. 0,7% in Fire Strike, 2,5% in Heaven and 2,3% in Valley.
Let's see, if the RAM can be clocked high enough without memory errors to beat the performance with 290X MC timings...

Edit 3:
I wanted to check my straps to see what timings are used... searched for F0 49 02 02 and can't find it any more.

What straps and timings are used with BBBG VRAM_Info 390 MC?

Edit 4:
Figured that there is only VRAM info for Elpida BBBG, so I need to look for F0 49 02 00.

Edit 5:
Tested again with same timings this time - only difference was the MC timings mod.
Very little performance gain in Fire Strike, same points in Heaven and Valley. At least no performance loss.
Let's try if it's possible to boost memory clocks a little more now.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I guess I should of been more clear. If I post the bios for my 290X, could someone here please be kind enough to modify the values to exactly what I specify so it will work for me without needing 3rd party software?
> 
> I tried Hawaii Bios Reader, but for the "GPU Freq Table (voltage edit):" section all of the green voltage values are reading like "65283" and none of them show like "mv" fields like shown in the screenshot for the first post in this thread so I'm confused and at a loss now.
> 
> EDIT: I think I know what the voltage table for hawaii bios viewer does.. still experimenting to try to figure out if it's working or not.
> 
> EDIT Edit: Nope Tried for a few hours and can't get anything predictable to work with the bios editor and what it results after flashing. I'll just have to wait and hope someone else can do it for me, I give up on the bios stuff.


Use trial and error. The 5-digit numbers starting in '6' are normal. They're values interpreted by the card to adjust voltage dynamically based on the value listed for DPM0 which should list a static voltage.

Here's my suggestion: try to plug in your target voltage (or if you are overvolting, plug in a voltage maybe .05v below your target to be safe) for DPM7. Then plug in a voltage that is .025v lower for DPM6, then .025v lower for DPM5, etc. all the way down to DPM1. Leave DPM0 unaltered since modifying the voltage for the idle state is usually unnecessary (unless you really want to bring up your idle power).

This is assuming you know your clockspeed target, and are already reasonably certain of which voltage you will need to reach those targets.

Then you need to test the voltages you set to see if they're okay (monitor with GPU-z or whatever else you care to use). vdroop can bring them down to unexpected levels. So can going over the card's power limits (which will cause throttling). Assuming you aren't going over the card's power limits, you may still see droop, so you will have to go back and edit DPM7 and then adjust every voltage under it in the same fashion to retain the same linear power scale.

Anyway, keep trying, and reflash as many times as you need until you get the DPM7 voltage level working as intended.

(aside: I know the GPU probably has a non-linear power curve with clockspeed, but linear power scales are easy to understand and implement. At worst you are overvolting DPM1-6 which is not a big deal).


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> Use trial and error. The 5-digit numbers starting in '6' are normal. They're values interpreted by the card to adjust voltage dynamically based on the value listed for DPM0 which should list a static voltage.
> 
> Here's my suggestion: try to plug in your target voltage (or if you are overvolting, plug in a voltage maybe .05v below your target to be safe) for DPM7. Then plug in a voltage that is .025v lower for DPM6, then .025v lower for DPM5, etc. all the way down to DPM1. Leave DPM0 unaltered since modifying the voltage for the idle state is usually unnecessary (unless you really want to bring up your idle power).
> 
> This is assuming you know your clockspeed target, and are already reasonably certain of which voltage you will need to reach those targets.
> 
> Then you need to test the voltages you set to see if they're okay (monitor with GPU-z or whatever else you care to use). vdroop can bring them down to unexpected levels. So can going over the card's power limits (which will cause throttling). Assuming you aren't going over the card's power limits, you may still see droop, so you will have to go back and edit DPM7 and then adjust every voltage under it in the same fashion to retain the same linear power scale.
> 
> Anyway, keep trying, and reflash as many times as you need until you get the DPM7 voltage level working as intended.
> 
> (aside: I know the GPU probably has a non-linear power curve with clockspeed, but linear power scales are easy to understand and implement. At worst you are overvolting DPM1-6 which is not a big deal).


I did all of that yesterday. My 290X seems to run about 1.3 - 1.325v for 1175 Mhz with the Trixx tool according to gpu-z. I tried all of that. I tried 1.325 for DPM7 (Which I'm understanding should be an entry of "1325") and stepped it down -0.25 for each one following that. Flashed it and left it at stock clocks (just to see if the voltage applied) and booted to windows and got driver reset right away then ran a test and gpu-z still reports it's only running at 1.181v (stock voltage) under load. I even then tried a manual overclock with software to 1175 Mhz and the whole thing just crashed and BSOD on me. So yeah, I've tried all of that. The voltages just -DO NOT- apply from the bios editor for some reason I can't understand. I'm probably doing it wrong and need to modify something else other than just the voltages under "GPU Freq Table" on PowerPlay tab. I'm guessing we'd probably have to edit something with "Limit Table" Tab as well but I googled for a few hours last night and there's no documentation I can find anywhere on what anything does for Limit Tables tab.. no information even in the 1st post in this thread either. And today's Hawaii Bios Editor has changed and doesn't even look like the screenshots in the original 1st post here anymore.. so I'm pretty much "shooting from the seat of my pants" and guessing at most everything.

But if I put stock bios flashed back to the card.. let it boot up as stock then apply 1175 Mhz & +200mV with Sapphire Trixx, it just runs 1.325v all day long and has no complaints.

So this bios editing really makes no logical sense to me.

I posted a separate thread in the root ATI/AMD section asking someone to kindly modify my bios for me but seems no one here seems willing to do that... not sure why. There was a big nVidia thread for my 770, I posted asking there and someone gave me a modded bios back in 15 minutes.

So whatever.. I'm doomed to using catalyst drivers and software OC for the time being unless someone helps me out.


----------



## Dionysos808

MC timings mod helps me to OC the memory a little bit higher before memory errors will occur. Mission accomplished.









@kithylin:
I think you don't use enough voltage.

Default VID should be 1.2 V - 1.25 V, so +200 mV would lead to 1,4 V - 1,45 V. So for DPM7 you would have to enter at least 1,4 V... I wouldn't run this 24/7.
What you see in GPU-Z is the voltage after vdrop and vdroop.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dionysos808*
> 
> MC timings mod helps me to OC the memory a little bit higher before memory errors will show up. Mission accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @kithylin:
> I think you don't use enough voltage.
> 
> Default VID should be 1.2 V - 1.25 V, so +200 mV would lead to 1,4 V - 1,45 V. So for DPM7 you would have to enter at least 1,4 V... I wouldn't run this 24/7.
> What you see in GPU-Z is the voltage after vdrop and vdroop.


I have seen GPU-Z report up to 1.414v at one point. I suppose you're probably right. I thought that might of been an error but maybe not. I'll try a little higher.. maybe not 1.45v, maybe like 1.375v or something and see how that does. I was a little scared to try that high and thought it wasn't right in gpu-z myself so we'll see what happens.

EDIT: I read somewhere in the first post that we can't just pick any random arbitrary number for voltages. It has to be specific. And only certain voltage values will work or result in crashing if we pick the wrong number.

I can't find any posts associated with these images.. or know how to find the post for it in overclock.net, but I found this table here:



Is this in fact what I think it is: A list of compatible voltages to use in Hawaii Bios Reader for Hawaii bios's ?

And if so.. If I wanted say for example 1.38750 V, Would I really put in "13875" into the voltage section for GPU Freq Table? The tool tip says something like "1300 for 1.3v" and if so, that's 4 digits.. would 5 or 6 digits for a manual value work correctly?


----------



## Dionysos808

I hope your card is watercooled...

Don't forget to monitor VRM temps too.

I wouldn't set more than 1,3 V for 24/7.
Just a few MHz more but such a huge voltage boost... it's not worth it. But that's just my point of view.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dionysos808*
> 
> I hope your card is watercooled...
> 
> Don't forget to monitor VRM temps too.
> 
> I wouldn't set more than 1,3 V for 24/7.
> Just a few MHz more but such a huge voltage boost... it's not worth it. But that's just my point of view.


It's the Sapphire Vapor X R9 290X 8GB Tri-X cooled card. Even with +200mv in Trixx it only maxes out at 74c core temps and 64c - 65c vrm temps gaming and 80c-81c core / 71c vrm under stress tests.

I made some edits up there in my above post.. if someone could confirm for me that would be nice. I just want to make sure I'm doing it right.


----------



## Dionysos808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Is this in fact what I think it is: A list of compatible voltages to use in Hawaii Bios Reader for Hawaii bios's ?


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> And if so.. If I wanted say for example 1.38750 V, Would I really put in "13875" into the voltage section for GPU Freq Table? The tool tip says something like "1300 for 1.3v" and if so, that's 4 digits.. would 5 or 6 digits for a manual value work correctly?


For 1,38750 V you have to set 1387. 4 digits only.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dionysos808*
> 
> Yes.
> For 1,38750 V you have to set 1387. 4 digits only.


Thank you very much sir/ma'am/it.


----------



## kithylin

This is what I've been trying as my "Most aggressive" and it still won't work even like this. Boots up with flickering/flashing/corrupted display just like when Crimson is loading clocks without extra voltage. But I saw (for a few moments between flashes in the screen) that GPU-Z was reporting 1.383v for VDDC at one point. So I think it was applying voltages, but it just doesn't work. I'm giving up and flashing it back to stock and using Trixx to apply it.. and most likely try and drop it -25 mhz for core and ram speeds and drop voltage down to +100mv or so.

By the way, if I apply the exact same settings in Trixx with +200mv, it runs for hours with no artifacts, nothing wrong, no crashes, temps are good on core and vrm's.. and it's just happy as a clam and works fine.

The entire reason I want bios flashing and want it to work is I've found out that for some reason, AMD's Crimson software.. the OverDrive section will some how, "pick up" and "keep" the software-OC I set with Sapphire Trixx for core clock and ram clock and apply it on next start up, without my permission, without telling me it's doing it, and even though I've never even touched "OverDrive" in display settings.. it does it anyway. And the problem is it doesn't apply the voltage increase to go with it. So with crimson.. I set software OC with Trixx, reboot.. and get terrible flashing/flickering/black screen image and display corruption I call it. Crimson will not restore default stock clocks on reboot like a computer is supposed to.

So my only solution if I want OC is to either run a modified bios (Which I can't seem to get working), or use old Catalyst from november 4th 2015 and never update.

So kind of sad in general about my new 290X card and overclocking, but I'm living with it with catalyst for now.

With catalyst however, it boots up at stock clocks and stock voltage every time. And then after some "Start up stuff" (steam, raptr, etc.) loads, Trixx loads and applies the OC. This is 100% rock solid stable, reliable and everything works fine. Just how a computer should be. The problem is just with crimson. And I know I'm not alone, I found hundreds of threads on amd developer forums reporting the same problem trying to OC with 3rd party software with crimson.

I can't figure out this bios modding thing.. I'm doing something wrong and I can't figure it out.


----------



## gupsterg

On stock ROM / settings get an AIDA64 registers dump







, there is a video in OP heading *GPU Voltage adjustment* > *Setting/editing GPU core voltages in the 6 tables*







. Having this dump will let you know what you EVV VID per DPM is







, use that to set ROM manually







. I would also get an SMBus registers dump and perhaps post it for others to view / comment on







.

Your DPM 0 - 6 are just crazy high manual VID IMO and no way need to be that high







.

What the limit tables do AFAIK is highlighted in OP







, heading *GPU Voltage adjustment* > *Explanation* > *Part 2 - The 6 tables* , there are links in there to information I thought relevant to VCE / UVD / SAMU







.

Where you found the SVI2 Voltage table in OP , heading *GPU Voltage adjustment* > *SVI 2 Compliant Voltages* > *SVI 2 Voltages Table* it has the text below it:-
Quote:


> To use all you do is drop the decimal point and trim last 2 digits and enter into HawaiiReader.
> 
> For example:- 0.70000v would be 700 for entry into HawaiiReader, 1.28750v would be 1287 for entry into HawaiiReader.


I can not see how to make that clearer for someone to see or use







. I have tried my best to logically organise information and present as much of it to make it easy for members to use *but* it seems some are not reading it at all







. Yes HawaiiReader has changed a bit since screenies in OP but pretty much all boxes / processes are the same, I will take the time to update OP with latest screenies.

I've spent many hours of my time on bios mod and shared everything I came across and others did in OP. I have done so many modded ROMs for members, sometimes 5+ variants for the same member but I just don't have the time to do modded ROMs for everyone. Recently I started thinking the information / tool is there members can do their own, if they get stuck they can post and I will try to improve OP or help in thread.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> On stock ROM / settings get an AIDA64 registers dump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , there is a video in OP heading *GPU Voltage adjustment* > *Setting/editing GPU core voltages in the 6 tables*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Having this dump will let you know what you EVV VID per DPM is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , use that to set ROM manually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I would also get an SMBus registers dump and perhaps post it for others to view / comment on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Your DPM 0 - 6 are just crazy high manual VID IMO and no way need to be that high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What the limit tables do AFAIK is highlighted in OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , heading *GPU Voltage adjustment* > *Explanation* > *Part 2 - The 6 tables* , there are links in there to information I thought relevant to VCE / UVD / SAMU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Where you found the SVI2 Voltage table in OP , heading *GPU Voltage adjustment* > *SVI 2 Compliant Voltages* > *SVI 2 Voltages Table* it has the text below it:-
> I can not see how to make that clearer for someone to see or use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have tried my best to logically organise information and present as much of it to make it easy for members to use *but* it seems some are not reading it at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yes HawaiiReader has changed a bit since screenies in OP but pretty much all boxes / processes are the same, I will take the time to update OP with latest screenies.
> 
> I've spent many hours of my time on bios mod and shared everything I came across and others did in OP. I have done so many modded ROMs for members, sometimes 5+ variants for the same member but I just don't have the time to do modded ROMs for everyone. Recently I started thinking the information / tool is there members can do their own, if they get stuck they can post and I will try to improve OP or help in thread.


I'm sorry.. I meant no insult to you. I tried reading everything twice over two days.. I honestly did sit down and try to read everything in every spoiler you posted. I guess I just don't quite comprehend it all. I'm more accustomed to nvidia bioses. And I'll get on your dump requests in that other thread I started you found after sleep later today.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, I don't feel insulted at all







and in no way I meant that by my post







.

I just feel a bit frustrated when the info is in OP and members don't see it / use it







, I also feel I failed in helping another do bios mod if elements in OP did not make sense to them







.

One purpose of OP is so members read and absorb info, creating other manual modders that may point out a new mod that "we" as a group are missing or not aware of. If I'm failing on making sense to members via OP then I fail in that purpose as well







.

Any how happy to help here or your other thread








.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I did all of that yesterday. My 290X seems to run about 1.3 - 1.325v for 1175 Mhz with the Trixx tool according to gpu-z. I tried all of that. I tried 1.325 for DPM7 (Which I'm understanding should be an entry of "1325") and stepped it down -0.25 for each one following that. Flashed it and left it at stock clocks (just to see if the voltage applied) and booted to windows and got driver reset right away then ran a test and gpu-z still reports it's only running at 1.181v (stock voltage) under load. I even then tried a manual overclock with software to 1175 Mhz and the whole thing just crashed and BSOD on me. So yeah, I've tried all of that. The voltages just -DO NOT- apply from the bios editor for some reason I can't understand. I'm probably doing it wrong and need to modify something else other than just the voltages under "GPU Freq Table" on PowerPlay tab. I'm guessing we'd probably have to edit something with "Limit Table" Tab as well but I googled for a few hours last night and there's no documentation I can find anywhere on what anything does for Limit Tables tab.. no information even in the 1st post in this thread either. And today's Hawaii Bios Editor has changed and doesn't even look like the screenshots in the original 1st post here anymore.. so I'm pretty much "shooting from the seat of my pants" and guessing at most everything.
> 
> But if I put stock bios flashed back to the card.. let it boot up as stock then apply 1175 Mhz & +200mV with Sapphire Trixx, it just runs 1.325v all day long and has no complaints.
> 
> So this bios editing really makes no logical sense to me.
> 
> I posted a separate thread in the root ATI/AMD section asking someone to kindly modify my bios for me but seems no one here seems willing to do that... not sure why. There was a big nVidia thread for my 770, I posted asking there and someone gave me a modded bios back in 15 minutes.
> 
> So whatever.. I'm doomed to using catalyst drivers and software OC for the time being unless someone helps me out.


Can you post a link to the BIOS after you've made modifications to it? I'll have a look and see what's up. Not sure if I can help, but I can try.


----------



## Cyclops

I think adding / editing Instructions for the new revision of Hawaii BIOS Editor to the OP is great idea.


----------



## Streetdragon

where is the guide to mod the VRM frequencie? didnt found it on the front page. And in the editor can only change the offset and have a row with "size" and some values


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I think adding / editing Instructions for the new revision of Hawaii BIOS Editor to the OP is great idea.


Will do ASAP







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> where is the guide to mod the VRM frequencie? didnt found it on the front page. And in the editor can only change the offset and have a row with "size" and some values


No, it's not in OP, just been busy with other "things" to do







, but the info is in the thread several times regarding fSW mod







.

1. Mini guide with basics / image to set up editable fSW per loop in a ROM.

2. Mapping / guide of VoltageObjectInfo by Kizwan.

3. Hex values to set fSW / more info by The Stilt.

4. Mihastar's test results on various hex values with ref PCB card.

*Take extra note* of The Stilt's post last paragraph if doing fSW mod on non ref PCB card.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Will do ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> No, it's not in OP, just been busy with other "things" to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but the info is in the thread several times regarding fSW mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 1. Mini guide with basics / image to set up editable fSW per loop in a ROM.
> 
> 2. Mapping / guide of VoltageObjectInfo by Kizwan.
> 
> 3. Hex values to set fSW / more info by The Stilt.
> 
> 4. Mihastar's test results on various hex values with ref PCB card.
> 
> *Take extra note* of The Stilt's post last paragraph if doing fSW mod on non ref PCB card.


wow ok^^ i think i wait till i can mod it easy with the hawaii reader xD


----------



## Alfa_R

I have Nitro 390. When i am gaming i use 1150/1625 with +88mV and even aux at +25 mV. Its perfectly stable in 3D and i can play for hours.
But in desktop it crash now and then. All ways when i use it and usually when surfing - especially playing video... Without memory oc it do the same.

I have shortkey to OC when i need it and to back to no oc, but is there anything to do because sometime i forgot and it surprise me with crash (sometimes after 1-2 h of using)?


----------



## OneB1t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> wow ok^^ i think i wait till i can mod it easy with the hawaii reader xD


you can but only for some bioses which allready have it inside


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> Can you post a link to the BIOS after you've made modifications to it? I'll have a look and see what's up. Not sure if I can help, but I can try.


I had started another thread and discussed most of this over there. Sorry but I'm abandoning this and giving up. The end result is AMD bios's are too complicated and flashing doesn't work so not bothering anymore.


----------



## chris89

Does anyone know what exact version and configuration is needed to simply open the AtomBiosReader.jar file?

I'm using 7u80 version java should be the very latest as java thought so themselves, yet an exception always occurs...

Thanks


----------



## chris89

This message can be deleted, just have a question about how to open .jar AtomBiosReader-master with the absolute latest java.

I'm guessing it opens in Internet Explorer or some such..?

Tried to open the .jar and application exception occurs.

Thanks


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> @gupsterg already mapped the VoltageObjectInfo table properly. I just updated it little bit, breakdown each fields, what they represent in the structure. This may help anyone that want to set/add e.g. VRM frequency switching (fSW), etc.
> 
> In summary:-
> 
> *IRF IR3567B* object is where you want to make the change.
> Insert 2 bytes of *I2C register ID* that we want to re-programmed in little endian (e.g. 22 00) & followed with 2 bytes *I2C register ID value* (e.g. A0 00) anywhere in the purple section (see pic below), before *FF 00* (or before *FF 00 01 07 0C* just to make it more clearer). Respect the format; it's a pair of *[I2C register ID]* & *[I2C register ID value]*.
> Update length (*usStructureSize*) of the modified VoltageObjectInfo table at the first 2 bytes in the table (in little endian)
> Update *usSize* of the *IRF IR3567B object* (the first/top blue highlighted in the pic below) at offset 0x06 - 0x07 (in little endian) (red section, see pic below)
> 
> 
> Known *I2C* register ID:-
> Register 22: = fSW A0h = 160 ?????? = ~290kHz Stock = 60 ?????? = ~490kHz
> Register 23: = fSW A0h = 160 ?????? = ~290kHz Stock = 60 ?????? = ~490kHz
> Register 26 = VDDC/VDDCI not visible on MSI AB slider
> Register 33 = ???? PT ROM = FF Stock = 7C
> Register 34 = ???? PT ROM = FF Stock = 79
> Register 3D = VDDCR Limit
> Register 38 = LLC
> Register 8D = VDDC Offset only visible on MSI AB slider
> Register 8E = VDDCI Offset only visible on MSI AB slider


Hi, thanks for this guide kizwan







, I want to add voltage offset control via VoltageObjectInfo table to my R9 380, could somebody hellp me, please?.

This is my VoltageObjectInfo table:

0020: b6ea Len 0040 Rev 03:01 (VoltageObjectInfo/VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo)

*Edited:* I have mistake with the lines at the notepad









40 00 03 01 <-- length (usStructureSize) + TableFormatRevision+ TableContentRevision

01 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 <--01 VDDC + 07 SVID2 voltage + ?

04 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 39 03 00 80 00 00 B6 03 00 00 10 00 CF 03 00 80 10 00 4C 04 <--04 VDDCI + 00 GPIO LUT voltage + ?

05 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 <--05 VDDGXF + 07 SVID2 voltage + ?

So for adding a voltage offset, I think that I have to add this, but I don't know what to add at the "blue zone" (??):

40 00 03 01

01 03 12 00 ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? E6 00 XX 00 FF 00 <--01 VDDC + 03 I2C voltage + usSize + ??...+ E6 Register + XX voltage offset value + FF 00 Ending.

01 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

04 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 39 03 00 80 00 00 B6 03 00 00 10 00 CF 03 00 80 10 00 4C 04

05 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Is this OK?

For adding VRM frequency switching or LLC, I will need as well what to add at "blue zone", I will try to add this later.

I also saw this http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/lightbox/post/24900371/id/2710515 . Thanks to gupsterg







. So do I have to do point 5?

My voltage controller is NCP81022: https://media.digikey.com/pdf/Data%20Sheets/ON%20Semiconductor%20PDFs/NCP81022.pdf, all the I2C registers are at page 36.

Acording to this guide: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=399542

"The controller is identified by 2-byte register 99h (must be equal to 001Ah) and 2-byte register 9Ah (must be equal to 1022h)"

I2C dump is:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[ ATI I2C Device GPU #1 / B06-D24 ]

0000 FF 80 17 7F FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ...............
0010 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF B0 FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
0020 22 00 FF FF 00 18 A8 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF "...............
0030 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 01 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
0040 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 64 FF FF FF FF 55 ..........d....U
0050 FF 46 00 64 FF 10 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF .F.d............
0060 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 2C FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ........,.......
0070 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF ................
0080 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF E9 FF FF 3F F0 00 FF FF ...........?....
0090 FF FF FF FF FF FF 64 FF FF 1A 22 03 FF FF FF FF ......d...".....
00A0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
00B0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
00C0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
00D0 00 01 00 03 50 02 00 FF FF FF 01 FF FF FF FF FF ....P...........
00E0 FF 00 00 02 03 03 00 3D FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF .......=........
00F0 FF FF FF 68 FF FF FF 0A BC 9C FF 07 FF 0F FF FF ...h............

[ ATI I2C Device GPU #1 / B06-D24 ]

0000 FFFF 2F80 7E17 FF7F FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF
0010 6F00 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 4CB0 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF
0020 6022 0000 FFFF FFFF 0000 0018 00A8 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF
0030 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 0001 0000 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF
0040 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 0064 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 0055
0050 FFFF 0046 0000 0064 FFFF 0010 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF
0060 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 012C FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF
0070 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FB00 0000 2D00 4600 5000 3B00 FFFF FFFF
0080 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF D2E9 FFFF FFFF 013F A2F0 0000 FFFF FFFF
0090 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF A364 FFFF FFFF 001A 1022 8103 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF
00A0 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF
00B0 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF
00C0 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF
00D0 E200 8E01 3400 5603 BA50 2C02 9F00 FFFF FFFF FFFF 6201 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF
00E0 FFFF 6800 D500 B002 A103 CA03 7E00 003D FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF
00F0 FFFF FFFF FFFF 0368 FFFF FFFF FFFF 810A F5BC F29C FFFF 5807 FFFF 1D0F FFFF FFFF



*chris89*, I have version 8u101. If you have problems with AtomBiosReader contact with Hedzin.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> This message can be deleted, just have a question about how to open .jar AtomBiosReader-master with the absolute latest java.
> 
> I'm guessing it opens in Internet Explorer or some such..?
> 
> Tried to open the .jar and application exception occurs.
> 
> Thanks


The AtomBiosReader in this thread is Microsoft Windows EXE application file. You just need double-click to launch it.

https://github.com/kizwan/ATOMBIOSReader
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> @gupsterg already mapped the VoltageObjectInfo table properly. I just updated it little bit, breakdown each fields, what they represent in the structure. This may help anyone that want to set/add e.g. VRM frequency switching (fSW), etc.
> 
> In summary:-
> 
> *IRF IR3567B* object is where you want to make the change.
> Insert 2 bytes of *I2C register ID* that we want to re-programmed in little endian (e.g. 22 00) & followed with 2 bytes *I2C register ID value* (e.g. A0 00) anywhere in the purple section (see pic below), before *FF 00* (or before *FF 00 01 07 0C* just to make it more clearer). Respect the format; it's a pair of *[I2C register ID]* & *[I2C register ID value]*.
> Update length (*usStructureSize*) of the modified VoltageObjectInfo table at the first 2 bytes in the table (in little endian)
> Update *usSize* of the *IRF IR3567B object* (the first/top blue highlighted in the pic below) at offset 0x06 - 0x07 (in little endian) (red section, see pic below)
> 
> 
> Known *I2C* register ID:-
> Register 22: = fSW A0h = 160 ?????? = ~290kHz Stock = 60 ?????? = ~490kHz
> Register 23: = fSW A0h = 160 ?????? = ~290kHz Stock = 60 ?????? = ~490kHz
> Register 26 = VDDC/VDDCI not visible on MSI AB slider
> Register 33 = ???? PT ROM = FF Stock = 7C
> Register 34 = ???? PT ROM = FF Stock = 79
> Register 3D = VDDCR Limit
> Register 38 = LLC
> Register 8D = VDDC Offset only visible on MSI AB slider
> Register 8E = VDDCI Offset only visible on MSI AB slider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, thanks for this guide kizwan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I want to add voltage offset control via VoltageObjectInfo table to my R9 380, could somebody hellp me, please?.
> 
> This is my VoltageObjectInfo table:
> 
> 0020: b6ea Len 0040 Rev 03:01 (VoltageObjectInfo/VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo)
> 
> *Edited:* I have mistake with the lines at the notepad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 00 03 01 <-- length (usStructureSize) + TableFormatRevision+ TableContentRevision
> 
> 01 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 <--01 VDDC + 07 SVID2 voltage + ?
> 
> 04 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 39 03 00 80 00 00 B6 03 00 00 10 00 CF 03 00 80 10 00 4C 04 <--04 VDDCI + 00 GPIO LUT voltage + ?
> 
> 05 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 <--05 VDDGXF + 07 SVID2 voltage + ?
> 
> So for adding a voltage offset, I think that I have to add this, but I don't know what to add at the "blue zone" (??):
> 
> 40 00 03 01
> 
> 01 03 12 00 ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? E6 00 XX 00 FF 00 <--01 VDDC + 03 I2C voltage + usSize + ??...+ E6 Register + XX voltage offset value + FF 00 Ending.
> 
> 01 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 
> 04 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 39 03 00 80 00 00 B6 03 00 00 10 00 CF 03 00 80 10 00 4C 04
> 
> 05 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 
> Is this OK?
> 
> For adding VRM frequency switching or LLC, I will need as well what to add at "blue zone", I will try to add this later.
> 
> I also saw this http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/lightbox/post/24900371/id/2710515 . Thanks to gupsterg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So do I have to do point 5?
> 
> My voltage controller is NCP81022: https://media.digikey.com/pdf/Data%20Sheets/ON%20Semiconductor%20PDFs/NCP81022.pdf, all the I2C registers are at page 36.
> 
> Acording to this guide: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=399542
> 
> "The controller is identified by 2-byte register 99h (must be equal to 001Ah) and 2-byte register 9Ah (must be equal to 1022h)"
> 
> I2C dump is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [ ATI I2C Device GPU #1 / B06-D24 ]
> 
> 0000 FF 80 17 7F FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ...............
> 0010 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF B0 FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
> 0020 22 00 FF FF 00 18 A8 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF "...............
> 0030 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 01 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
> 0040 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 64 FF FF FF FF 55 ..........d....U
> 0050 FF 46 00 64 FF 10 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF .F.d............
> 0060 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 2C FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ........,.......
> 0070 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF ................
> 0080 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF E9 FF FF 3F F0 00 FF FF ...........?....
> 0090 FF FF FF FF FF FF 64 FF FF 1A 22 03 FF FF FF FF ......d...".....
> 00A0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
> 00B0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
> 00C0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF ................
> 00D0 00 01 00 03 50 02 00 FF FF FF 01 FF FF FF FF FF ....P...........
> 00E0 FF 00 00 02 03 03 00 3D FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF .......=........
> 00F0 FF FF FF 68 FF FF FF 0A BC 9C FF 07 FF 0F FF FF ...h............
> 
> [ ATI I2C Device GPU #1 / B06-D24 ]
> 
> 0000 FFFF 2F80 7E17 FF7F FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF
> 0010 6F00 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 4CB0 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF
> 0020 6022 0000 FFFF FFFF 0000 0018 00A8 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF
> 0030 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 0001 0000 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF
> 0040 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 0064 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 0055
> 0050 FFFF 0046 0000 0064 FFFF 0010 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF
> 0060 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 012C FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF
> 0070 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FB00 0000 2D00 4600 5000 3B00 FFFF FFFF
> 0080 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF D2E9 FFFF FFFF 013F A2F0 0000 FFFF FFFF
> 0090 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF A364 FFFF FFFF 001A 1022 8103 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF
> 00A0 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF
> 00B0 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF
> 00C0 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF
> 00D0 E200 8E01 3400 5603 BA50 2C02 9F00 FFFF FFFF FFFF 6201 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF
> 00E0 FFFF 6800 D500 B002 A103 CA03 7E00 003D FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF
> 00F0 FFFF FFFF FFFF 0368 FFFF FFFF FFFF 810A F5BC F29C FFFF 5807 FFFF 1D0F FFFF FFFF
> 
> 
> 
> *chris89*, I have version 8u101. If you have problems with AtomBiosReader contact with Hedzin.
Click to expand...

*01 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00* is after the table you supposed to edit. BTW, *ucVoltageType* in the source code show it can be VDDC, MVDDC, VDDCI, etc but it actually referring to the VRM controller. Usually for example both VDDC & VDDCI are handled by the same VRM controller. So they will be in the same table. The place where you should edit is in the first table as shown in the screenshot.

Did you identify the register ID/address for VDDC offset voltage? Is it still 8D like Hawaii?


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The AtomBiosReader in this thread is Microsoft Windows EXE application file. You just need double-click to launch it.
> 
> https://github.com/kizwan/ATOMBIOSReader
> *01 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00* is after the table you supposed to edit. BTW, *ucVoltageType* in the source code show it can be VDDC, MVDDC, VDDCI, etc but it actually referring to the VRM controller. Usually for example both VDDC & VDDCI are handled by the same VRM controller. So they will be in the same table. The place where you should edit is in the first table as shown in the screenshot.
> 
> Did you identify the register ID/address for VDDC offset voltage? Is it still 8D like Hawaii?


Thanks.

I did the mod based on two fiji gupster modded bioses Fury_Tri-X pack, one stock and one + offset voltage for VDDC and MVVCD, he is adding 8D 00 04 00 8E 00 FC 00 FF 00 at the end of the first table before 01 07 0C 00 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Fiji stock


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



2C 01 03 01

01 03 7A 00 08 96 60 00 00 00 00 00 14 00 29 00 29 00 26 00 2A 00 A3 00 2B 00 31 00 58 00 02 00 24 00 1C 00 61 00 03 00 62 00 7D 00 4D 00 60 00 15 00 FF 00 2D 00 A1 00 2E 00 1F 00 2F 00 31 00 30 00 38 00 59 00 02 00 63 00 61 00 64 00 68 00 4E 00 60 00 16 00 20 00 33 00 74 00 34 00 6F 00 31 00 07 00 32 00 FC 00 E4 00 00 00 3D 00 66 00 E4 00 01 00 6D 00 FF 00 FF 00

01 07 0C 00 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

04 03 22 00 15 96 A2 00 00 00 00 00 D4 00 95 00 D5 00 95 00 D6 00 95 00 D7 00 95 00 D3 00 40 00 FF 00

02 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

07 03 22 00 15 96 A4 00 00 00 00 00 D4 00 8B 00 D5 00 8B 00 D6 00 8B 00 D7 00 8B 00 D3 00 40 00 FF 00

06 03 16 00 14 96 62 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 01 00 6C 00 FF 00

08 00 3C 00 00 08 00 00 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 02 00 00 00 02 00 03 00 00 00 03 00 04 00 00 00 04 00 05 00 00 00 05 00 06 00 00 00 06 00 07 00 00 00 07 00



Fiji stock + offset voltage for VDDC ad MVVCD


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*34* 01 03 01

01 03 *82* 00 08 96 60 00 00 00 00 00 14 00 29 00 29 00 26 00 2A 00 A3 00 2B 00 31 00 58 00 02 00 24 00 1C 00 61 00 03 00 62 00 7D 00 4D 00 60 00 15 00 FF 00 2D 00 A1 00 2E 00 1F 00 2F 00 31 00 30 00 38 00 59 00 02 00 63 00 61 00 64 00 68 00 4E 00 60 00 16 00 20 00 33 00 74 00 34 00 6F 00 31 00 07 00 32 00 FC 00 E4 00 00 00 3D 00 55 00 E4 00 01 00 6D 00 FF 00 *8D 00 04 00 8E 00 FC 00 FF 00*

01 07 0C 00 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

04 03 22 00 15 96 A2 00 00 00 00 00 D4 00 95 00 D5 00 95 00 D6 00 95 00 D7 00 95 00 D3 00 40 00 FF 00

02 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

07 03 22 00 15 96 A4 00 00 00 00 00 D4 00 8B 00 D5 00 8B 00 D6 00 8B 00 D7 00 8B 00 D3 00 40 00 FF 00

06 03 16 00 14 96 62 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 01 00 6C 00 FF 00

08 00 3C 00 00 08 00 00 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 02 00 00 00 02 00 03 00 00 00 03 00 04 00 00 00 04 00 05 00 00 00 05 00 06 00 00 00 06 00 07 00 00 00 07 00



Thi is my bios stock:

40 00 03 01
01 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
04 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 39 03 00 80 00 00 B6
03 00 00 10 00 CF 03 00 80 10 00 4C 04
05 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

So you suggest this:

*52* 00 03 01--> 52 new length (usStructureSize)
01 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
*01 03 12 00 ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? E6 00 XX 00 FF 00* --> 01 VDDC + 03 I2C voltage + usSize + ??...+ E6 Register + XX voltage offset value + FF 00 Ending.
04 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 39 03 00 80 00 00 B6
03 00 00 10 00 CF 03 00 80 10 00 4C 04
05 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Or this:

*44* 00 03 01 --> 44 new length (usStructureSize)
01 07 *10* 00 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 *E6 00 XX 00* --> 10 new usSize+ E6 Register ID + XX voltage offset value
04 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 39 03 00 80 00 00 B6
03 00 00 10 00 CF 03 00 80 10 00 4C 04
05 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

I know E6 is Register ID by the datasheet and it is confirme here by Unwinder and AMDMatt: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=28012664&postcount=41

The problem is that I don't have the first table for the controller, and I don't know what to add at the blue zone or if I have to add more things at the purple zone. Or if it is impossible







, because i don't have the first table for the controller.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The AtomBiosReader in this thread is Microsoft Windows EXE application file. You just need double-click to launch it.
> 
> https://github.com/kizwan/ATOMBIOSReader
> *01 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00* is after the table you supposed to edit. BTW, *ucVoltageType* in the source code show it can be VDDC, MVDDC, VDDCI, etc but it actually referring to the VRM controller. Usually for example both VDDC & VDDCI are handled by the same VRM controller. So they will be in the same table. The place where you should edit is in the first table as shown in the screenshot.
> 
> Did you identify the register ID/address for VDDC offset voltage? Is it still 8D like Hawaii?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I did the mod based on two fiji gupster modded bioses Fury_Tri-X pack, one stock and one + offset voltage for VDDC and MVVCD, he is adding 8D 00 04 00 8E 00 FC 00 FF 00 at the end of the first table before 01 07 0C 00 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 
> Fiji stock
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 2C 01 03 01
> 
> 01 03 7A 00 08 96 60 00 00 00 00 00 14 00 29 00 29 00 26 00 2A 00 A3 00 2B 00 31 00 58 00 02 00 24 00 1C 00 61 00 03 00 62 00 7D 00 4D 00 60 00 15 00 FF 00 2D 00 A1 00 2E 00 1F 00 2F 00 31 00 30 00 38 00 59 00 02 00 63 00 61 00 64 00 68 00 4E 00 60 00 16 00 20 00 33 00 74 00 34 00 6F 00 31 00 07 00 32 00 FC 00 E4 00 00 00 3D 00 66 00 E4 00 01 00 6D 00 FF 00 FF 00
> 
> 01 07 0C 00 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 
> 04 03 22 00 15 96 A2 00 00 00 00 00 D4 00 95 00 D5 00 95 00 D6 00 95 00 D7 00 95 00 D3 00 40 00 FF 00
> 
> 02 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 
> 07 03 22 00 15 96 A4 00 00 00 00 00 D4 00 8B 00 D5 00 8B 00 D6 00 8B 00 D7 00 8B 00 D3 00 40 00 FF 00
> 
> 06 03 16 00 14 96 62 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 01 00 6C 00 FF 00
> 
> 08 00 3C 00 00 08 00 00 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 02 00 00 00 02 00 03 00 00 00 03 00 04 00 00 00 04 00 05 00 00 00 05 00 06 00 00 00 06 00 07 00 00 00 07 00
> 
> 
> 
> Fiji stock + offset voltage for VDDC ad MVVCD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *34* 01 03 01
> 
> 01 03 *82* 00 08 96 60 00 00 00 00 00 14 00 29 00 29 00 26 00 2A 00 A3 00 2B 00 31 00 58 00 02 00 24 00 1C 00 61 00 03 00 62 00 7D 00 4D 00 60 00 15 00 FF 00 2D 00 A1 00 2E 00 1F 00 2F 00 31 00 30 00 38 00 59 00 02 00 63 00 61 00 64 00 68 00 4E 00 60 00 16 00 20 00 33 00 74 00 34 00 6F 00 31 00 07 00 32 00 FC 00 E4 00 00 00 3D 00 55 00 E4 00 01 00 6D 00 FF 00 *8D 00 04 00 8E 00 FC 00 FF 00*
> 
> 01 07 0C 00 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 
> 04 03 22 00 15 96 A2 00 00 00 00 00 D4 00 95 00 D5 00 95 00 D6 00 95 00 D7 00 95 00 D3 00 40 00 FF 00
> 
> 02 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 
> 07 03 22 00 15 96 A4 00 00 00 00 00 D4 00 8B 00 D5 00 8B 00 D6 00 8B 00 D7 00 8B 00 D3 00 40 00 FF 00
> 
> 06 03 16 00 14 96 62 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 01 00 6C 00 FF 00
> 
> 08 00 3C 00 00 08 00 00 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 02 00 00 00 02 00 03 00 00 00 03 00 04 00 00 00 04 00 05 00 00 00 05 00 06 00 00 00 06 00 07 00 00 00 07 00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thi is my bios stock:
> 
> 40 00 03 01
> 01 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 04 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 39 03 00 80 00 00 B6
> 03 00 00 10 00 CF 03 00 80 10 00 4C 04
> 05 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So you suggest this:
> 
> *52* 00 03 01--> 52 new length (usStructureSize)
> 01 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> *01 03 12 00 ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? E6 00 XX 00 FF 00* --> 01 VDDC + 03 I2C voltage + usSize + ??...+ E6 Register + XX voltage offset value + FF 00 Ending.
> 04 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 39 03 00 80 00 00 B6
> 03 00 00 10 00 CF 03 00 80 10 00 4C 04
> 05 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 
> Or this:
> 
> *44* 00 03 01 --> 44 new length (usStructureSize)
> 01 07 *10* 00 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 *E6 00 XX 00* --> 10 new usSize+ E6 Register ID + XX voltage offset value
> 04 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 39 03 00 80 00 00 B6
> 03 00 00 10 00 CF 03 00 80 10 00 4C 04
> 05 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 
> I know E6 is Register ID by the datasheet and it is confirme here by Unwinder and AMDMatt: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=28012664&postcount=41
> 
> The problem is that I don't have the first table for the controller, and I don't know what to add at the blue zone or if I have to add more things at the purple zone. Of it is imposible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , because i don't have the first table for the controller.
Click to expand...

Ok, I can see what you're dealing with here. This is uncharted territory to me if I'm honest. I think you'll need to add the table manually but I don't know whether this will work.

Did you also confirm with them (Unwinder & AMDMatt) whether the calculation for the voltage is still the same which is multiply with 6.25mV? You can confirm this yourself by making two i2c dumps. First dump with everything default. For the second dump, increase the offset voltage in MSI AB for example & then make another i2c dump. Then compare both & look whether you can see any difference at offset 0xE6.

Another problem is we don't know *ucVoltageRegulatorID (AA)*, *ucVoltageControlI2cLine (BB)*, *ucVoltageControlAddress (CC)* & *ucVoltageControlOffset (DD)*. *ucVoltageControlOffset (DD)* is likely *00* though.

If I have to guess, then the modified table should look like this:-
*52* 00 03 01
*01 03 12 00 AA BB CC DD 00 00 00 00 E6 00 XX 00 FF 00*
01 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
04 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 39 03 00 80 00 00 B6
03 00 00 10 00 CF 03 00 80 10 00 4C 04
05 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Note:-
usStructureSize
usSize
offset voltage data

In Hawaii ROM, *ucVoltageRegulatorID (AA)*, *ucVoltageControlI2cLine (BB)*, *ucVoltageControlAddress (CC)* & *ucVoltageControlOffset (DD)* are:-
08 96 60 00

Fury X:-
08 96 60 00

RX 480:-
08 96 10 00

Both Hawaii & Fury are using IR3567B if I'm not mistaken. I'm not sure about RX 480 though. If you can find out the unknown values or if you can find donor ROM from other manufacturer maybe, that would help you mod your ROM.


----------



## gupsterg

Hawaii/Fury&X(IR3567B)/Nano(IR3564B) are at same I2C bus/address. RX 480 uses IR3567B (so far from what I've seen) is on same I2C bus as others but differing address.

No idea on modding the NCP81022 VOI







. Mynm are they are factory Tongo ROMs with voltage offset? as they would give you best idea on how to proceed as well.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Ok, I can see what you're dealing with here. This is uncharted territory to me if I'm honest. I think you'll need to add the table manually but I don't know whether this will work.
> 
> Did you also confirm with them (Unwinder & AMDMatt) whether the calculation for the voltage is still the same which is multiply with 6.25mV? You can confirm this yourself by making two i2c dumps. First dump with everything default. For the second dump, increase the offset voltage in MSI AB for example & then make another i2c dump. Then compare both & look whether you can see any difference at offset 0xE6.
> 
> Another problem is we don't know *ucVoltageRegulatorID (AA)*, *ucVoltageControlI2cLine (BB)*, *ucVoltageControlAddress (CC)* & *ucVoltageControlOffset (DD)*. *ucVoltageControlOffset (DD)* is likely *00* though.
> 
> If I have to guess, then the modified table should look like this:-
> *52* 00 03 01
> *01 03 12 00 AA BB CC DD 00 00 00 00 E6 00 XX 00 FF 00*
> 01 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 04 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 39 03 00 80 00 00 B6
> 03 00 00 10 00 CF 03 00 80 10 00 4C 04
> 05 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 
> Note:-
> usStructureSize
> usSize
> offset voltage data
> 
> In Hawaii ROM, *ucVoltageRegulatorID (AA)*, *ucVoltageControlI2cLine (BB)*, *ucVoltageControlAddress (CC)* & *ucVoltageControlOffset (DD)* are:-
> 08 96 60 00
> 
> Fury X:-
> 08 96 60 00
> 
> RX 480:-
> 08 96 10 00
> 
> Both Hawaii & Fury are using IR3567B if I'm not mistaken. I'm not sure about RX 480 though. If you can find out the unknown values or if you can find donor ROM from other manufacturer maybe, that would help you mod your ROM.


Thank you very mach. Yes I did test with AB and i2c and I know that E6 is working and how to change the values. I don't have find any ROM with voltage offset.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Hawaii/Fury&X(IR3567B)/Nano(IR3564B) are at same I2C bus/address. RX 480 uses IR3567B (so far from what I've seen) is on same I2C bus as others but differing address.
> 
> No idea on modding the NCP81022 VOI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Mynm are they are factory Tongo ROMs with voltage offset? as they would give you best idea on how to proceed as well.


Thank you very mach.

So is i2c bus = ucVoltageRegulatorID (AA) and i2c addredd = ucVoltageControlAddress (CC)?. And want is ucVoltageControlI2cLine (BB)?

My i2c bus is 6, my i2c address is 24.

"The controller is identified by 2-byte register 99h (must be equal to 001Ah) and 2-byte register 9Ah (must be equal to 1022h)" Are one of these the ucVoltageControlI2cLine (BB)?

I don't have find any ROM with voltage offset.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/lightbox/post/24900371/id/2710515 , after modding VoltageObjectInfo, do I have to do point 5?.


----------



## okt1

Hi,
I wonder if someone could help me with undervolting BIOS of my Gigabyte R9 380x ?

I need that badly to use my card under Linux with lowest voltage possible.

I managed to do that under windows with TRIXX software. I was able to undervolt by -135mV and it was running stable under full load, it was maximum point. Anything lower and it gets unstable.

I have no choice but to flash the bios in order to undervolt it under Linux because there is no software like TRIXX or MSI Afterburner for Linux.

I'm struggling to find proper values for Voltage Table in order to achieve similar results like with TRIXX (-135mV).

I use TongaBiosReader which is a fork of HawaiiBiosReader because HawaiiBiosReader can't read the bios of my card.

This is PowerPlay tab of my original BIOS in Tonga editor:



Any idea how should I change these values in order to achieve the same -135mV result like in TRIXX ?

I've been trying many things and it gets unstable after I flash, actually I don't really understand what all these tables mean and why there is so many values and they differ.

This is my stock V dumped by Aida64 Extreme:

Code:



Code:


DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  484 MHz, VID = 0.91800 V
DPM2: GPUClock =  709 MHz, VID = 0.93100 V
DPM3: GPUClock =  858 MHz, VID = 1.00600 V
DPM4: GPUClock =  891 MHz, VID = 1.04300 V
DPM5: GPUClock =  917 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
DPM6: GPUClock =  949 MHz, VID = 1.10000 V
DPM7: GPUClock =  980 MHz, VID = 1.11200 V

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> So is i2c bus = ucVoltageRegulatorID (AA) and i2c addredd = ucVoltageControlAddress (CC)?. And want is ucVoltageControlI2cLine (BB)?
> 
> My i2c bus is 6, my i2c address is 24.


For Hawaii, it look like this:-
VDDC controller : IR3567B on I2C bus 6, device 30h

ucVoltageRegulatorID (AA), ucVoltageControlI2cLine (BB), ucVoltageControlAddress (CC) & ucVoltageControlOffset (DD) are:-
08 96 60 00

I don't see any correlation whatsoever.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I wonder if someone could help me with undervolting BIOS of my Gigabyte R9 380x ?
> 
> I need that badly to use my card under Linux with lowest voltage possible.
> 
> I managed to do that under windows with TRIXX software. I was able to undervolt by -135mV and it was running stable under full load, it was maximum point. Anything lower and it gets unstable.
> 
> I have no choice but to flash the bios in order to undervolt it under Linux because there is no software like TRIXX or MSI Afterburner for Linux.
> 
> I'm struggling to find proper values for Voltage Table in order to achieve similar results like with TRIXX (-135mV).
> 
> I use TongaBiosReader which is a fork of HawaiiBiosReader because HawaiiBiosReader can't read the bios of my card.
> 
> This is PowerPlay tab of my original BIOS in Tonga editor:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea how should I change these values in order to achieve the same -135mV result like in TRIXX ?
> 
> I've been trying many things and it gets unstable after I flash, actually I don't really understand what all these tables mean and why there is so many values and they differ.
> 
> This is my stock V dumped by Aida64 Extreme:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
> DPM1: GPUClock =  484 MHz, VID = 0.91800 V
> DPM2: GPUClock =  709 MHz, VID = 0.93100 V
> DPM3: GPUClock =  858 MHz, VID = 1.00600 V
> DPM4: GPUClock =  891 MHz, VID = 1.04300 V
> DPM5: GPUClock =  917 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
> DPM6: GPUClock =  949 MHz, VID = 1.10000 V
> DPM7: GPUClock =  980 MHz, VID = 1.11200 V
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> .


I will help you here later http://www.overclock.net/t/1610770/r9-380x-bios-edit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> For Hawaii, it look like this:-
> VDDC controller : IR3567B on I2C bus 6, device 30h
> 
> ucVoltageRegulatorID (AA), ucVoltageControlI2cLine (BB), ucVoltageControlAddress (CC) & ucVoltageControlOffset (DD) are:-
> 08 96 60 00
> 
> I don't see any correlation whatsoever.


Yes, ok, thanks, I think it is impossible to know these values.


----------



## gupsterg

@Mynm

I would concur with Kizwan that I see no correlation as well with values discussed. Yes, you would need to do step 5 if you modified VoltageObjectInfo. Shame no ROMs with voltage offsets, have you noted any differing VOI tables in other Tonga ROMs where NCP81022 is used on PCB?


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Mynm
> 
> I would concur with Kizwan that I see no correlation as well with values discussed. Yes, you would need to do step 5 if you modified VoltageObjectInfo. Shame no ROMs with voltage offsets, have you noted any differing VOI tables in other Tonga ROMs where NCP81022 is used on PCB?


Thanks.

No, I see no differences between VOI tables. I will search more. But I think that this is impossible.


----------



## hiranyakasipu

This is all great, and the Hawaii Bios Reader is a great piece of code, but I think only you guys can understand all of these details and not us mere mortals. I want to help people using Ubuntu to get these settings in place starting with XFX R9 390- one that is plug and play for Linux and doesn't require Windows and Afterburner.

I am willing to offer a US$50 bounty in ETH or BTC to someone that will post how to plug in my Afterburner specs of:

mV -100 (around 1063)
core clock 1099
Mem clock 1525
Fan 100

into HawaiiBiosReader for the XFX R9 390.

However, ideally, I think I would like to sell people pre-done BIOSes for XFX, Powercolor, MSI, etc. maybe in three flavors of stablest/faster/fastest or sell them the cards pre-flashed. Maybe us$5/10 PayPal or something per card or a fixed amount for all their boxes, split this with whoever helps me.

The objective here is to get ethminer et al to get about 32 MH/s at its lower power setting, and Linux people can't do it, so there is definitely a market. Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## drmrlordx

32 MH/s on a 390? You might get there. I have two XFX 390s mining @ 1090 MHz under Linux with undervolts and they don't quite report those kinds of hashrates. Also no reason for 1525 MHz memclock unless you know something I don't.

This is probably not the right forum for announcing bounties.

What I am more than willing to do is show you one of my custom BIOS files for an XFX 390 that I use for mining. You will notice a very low default clockspeed. Assuming you're running a distro that still supports Catalyst 15.12, you can use amdconfig to set clockspeed and memclock where you need them. The main reason for the BIOS flash is to tweak volts and fan behavior. Just try this file here:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ltah4jihwjj4qye/xfx-390-mining.rom?dl=0

Open it up in HawaiiBiosReader and poke around in there. I can't promise you that will work for every XFX 390 since there will be some ASIC quality variation, but they can mostly just adjust clockspeed up or down to get desired results.

That BIOS is aimed at keeping total power consumption at or close to 200W with a clockspeed of ~1090 MHz, give or take. You can try jacking up the voltage figures if you want more clockspeed or whatever else floats your boat.

edit: also, if you really want memclock @ 1525 MHz . . . well I haven't tested it with that BIOS but I see no reason why it wouldn't work. You might have to adjust VDDCi back up to 1.000v rather than the .900v I set in the BIOS. I also set max GPU temp to 77C. I have had some cards suffer negative side-effects from long-term mining at temps in excess of ~75C, so that is my insurance policy against damaging the cards somehow.


----------



## Darknessrise13

Are we able to add a fanless idle mode on a 290 like some 390s have or is it too complicated to add?


----------



## gupsterg

I tried various mods to 290/X roms, none helped me make this possible.

Even when I flashed a 390/X ROM from card known to have that function to a 290/X fans never stopped. I did this on Tri-X 290 (ref PCB) and Vapor-X 290X (custom PCB).

I also tried to see if lower than 20% fan duty was possible and it did not work. I would see relevant % of PWM I'd set in ROM being displayed in MSI AB but RPM remained same as if PWM at 20%.

My Vapor-X 290X did have feature where outer fans would stop at idle/low temps, this was not a ROM feature AFAIK as you had to flip a switch at rear of PCB to enable it.


----------



## pillowsack

Can't you just set it so that when temperature is below 40C, fan goes to 0% in the bios editor? That's how my 390X functions


----------



## kithylin

Sorry if I'm repeating myself but I don't recall if I posted exactly what I was looking for earlier in this thread when I said I "gave up" on it.

I was sort of hoping I could just post the clock, voltage, power limits and ram speeds I'm using in software mode for my 290X and my bios and someone might could do the work of modifying it and making it work correctly for me.

I don't have much to offer in return.. my eternal gratitude, I'm kinda poor after buying the card.

And to be honest I wasn't really looking to learn how to modify bios's myself or any of that.

Is anyone willing to give this a try for me maybe?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> Can't you just set it so that when temperature is below 40C, fan goes to 0% in the bios editor? That's how my 390X functions


There is some kinda of min fan PWM limit, even if you set it to 0% in PowerPlay it will never go down to that. I also viewed others sections of ROM and found nothing. IIRC a lot of the data/command tables are identical between Hawaii/Grenada ROM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Sorry if I'm repeating myself but I don't recall if I posted exactly what I was looking for earlier in this thread when I said I "gave up" on it.
> 
> I was sort of hoping I could just post the clock, voltage, power limits and ram speeds I'm using in software mode for my 290X and my bios and someone might could do the work of modifying it and making it work correctly for me.
> 
> I don't have much to offer in return.. my eternal gratitude, I'm kinda poor after buying the card.
> 
> And to be honest I wasn't really looking to learn how to modify bios's myself or any of that.
> 
> Is anyone willing to give this a try for me maybe?


Please state clock, voltage, power limits and ram speeds and will sort it.

I need you stock ROM and AIDA64 registers dump + i2c dump at stock settings/


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Please state clock, voltage, power limits and ram speeds and will sort it.
> 
> I need you stock ROM and AIDA64 registers dump + i2c dump at stock settings/


 AMDDumps.zip 773k .zip file


Here ya go. Both dumps, stock bios, and a screenshot of Sapphire TRIXX of what settings I've been using.

I'm well aware the voltage may be "a bit high" but it's what this card needs to be stable, and I'm okay with using it and I'll accept any after effects as my own problem if anything occurs from it. If you could be so kind as to just go with what I have that would be nice. If it works correctly I'll find a way to repay you for your time and effort, some how.


----------



## Hellegaard1

I understand this isn't the thread for 280's but from reading the OP, it seems to have pretty relevant info. I've been trying to change UVD clocks all day on my 280. I've tried using vbe7 to change uvd clocks and also voltage. Neither would work, always ended in a black screen when the gpu would ramp up to 3D clocks(stock 3d clocks and voltage). It seems that UVD can't be changed with hex editing, but I did manage to flash a 280x bios with completely different voltages and a higher UVD clock, it took just fine and hwmonitor confirms the new UVD speed and voltage. Any ideas on if this could be possible with the stock bios? A pointer in any direction would be much appreciated.


----------



## Tradition

@hiranyakasipu

dude thats pretty easy 1st you gonna go to AIDA64 and search what is your true VID

enable status Bar right click it video ATI GPU register

lets say you card uses 1,21v you gonna change de DPM stages to the desired voltage
DPM 7 will be 1100 just make sure your DPM6 isnt higher then your DPM7

you also need to put the same voltages on the Limit Tables

as for the fan go to fan profile and set your Fan speed 1 2 and 3 to 100
and the temp target 1 to 40 so dosent matter how cold it is it will be 100% FIXED


----------



## Streetdragon

has someone editet in the 390 nitro the fsw? i need to lower the tmps on my vrm and have problems to insert the new info to the bios

or with msiab MSIAfterburner.exe /wi6,30,22,xx where xx would be A0

what variable stands for witch change? what is wi6 etc...

How can i get it to work on 2 cards?

Cand find a list of all commants etc


----------



## gupsterg

@kithylin

I have done a cross between your request and what I would do regarding bios mod (basically mods iii onwards), if there are issues post and I will just do a ROM as your MSI AB OC was.

i) GPU: 1160MHz RAM: 1625MHz.
ii) VDDC Offset +175mV.
iii) DPM 0, 1, 2 set manually so you get stock VID as in registers dump.
iv) RAM Clock 2 and DPM 1 & 2 RAM clock set to 1250MHz, aided me in keeping lower VDDC in DPM 1 & 2 plus helped with black screen.
v) GPU Clock 2 matched too DPM 2 clock.
vi) GPU Phase shedding table (ie [email protected]) VDDC matched to new DPM 0 VID.
vii) PowerLimit raised +50% in ROM as per setting in OS (Stock: 226W/217W/217A Modded: 339W/326W/326A).

Prior to flash uninstall any software OC tools and do not save profiles (make sure their install dir are empty/deleted). After flashing shutdown PC fully and power up so IR3567B is reinitialised.

Kithylin_v1.1.zip 44k .zip file


@Streetdragon

Add stock ROMs/AIDA64 dumps at stock settings in a zip to post, I maybe slow to get back to you but will do ROMs ASAP.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kithylin
> 
> I have done a cross between your request and what I would do regarding bios mod (basically mods iii onwards), if there are issues post and I will just do a ROM as your MSI AB OC was.
> 
> i) GPU: 1160MHz RAM: 1625MHz.
> ii) VDDC Offset +175mV.
> iii) DPM 0, 1, 2 set manually so you get stock VID as in registers dump.
> iv) RAM Clock 2 and DPM 1 & 2 RAM clock set to 1250MHz, aided me in keeping lower VDDC in DPM 1 & 2 plus helped with black screen.
> v) GPU Clock 2 matched too DPM 2 clock.
> vi) GPU Phase shedding table (ie [email protected]) VDDC matched to new DPM 0 VID.
> vii) PowerLimit raised to 238W/238W/229A , this was sufficient for my VX290X 4GB for OC tested at 1150MHz, if it's an issue post and will mod it.
> 
> Prior to flash uninstall any software OC tools and do not save profiles (make sure their install dir are empty/deleted). After flashing shutdown PC fully and power up so IR3567B is reinitialised.
> 
> kithylin.zip 44k .zip file
> 
> 
> @Streetdragon
> 
> Add stock ROMs/AIDA64 dumps at stock settings in a zip to post, I maybe slow to get back to you but will do ROMs ASAP.


Thank you for your work, I'll give this a try and get back to you.

EDIT: Well the core speed works that's half of it. So thank you very much for that... but the ram speed comes up as the default 1375 Mhz (GPU-Z speed, not actual speed) instead of 1625 Mhz as we Intended. So... Would you mind taking a look at this? Although with your voltage mod working in it I can just set it manually with software for now.

EDIT #2: I've finally been able to go use the latest Crimson drivers thanks to you and did some testing. With your default customized bios you sent me.. all I did was load crimson and manually push the ram to 1625 mhz with Sapphire Trixx. Clicked go in 3dmark firestrike and it wasn't able to sustain 1160 mhz core during the graphics tests. It only hovered around 1060 - 1075. I manually pushed up the power limit with Trixx and then re-ran it and now it stays at flat 1160 the entire test.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kithylin
> 
> @Streetdragon
> 
> Add stock ROMs/AIDA64 dumps at stock settings in a zip to post, I maybe slow to get back to you but will do ROMs ASAP.


That would be awesome^^ then i can compar where you changed it and hopefully i understand what you didxD

for cooler VRMs!

The rom is with a bit more voltage,faster memory timings,overclocked.

r9390nitro.zip 41k .zip file


(let yourself time!)

What tempdrop can i expect? from spike 80 75~ drop around 10°?


----------



## gupsterg

@kithylin

Added v1.1 in post 3174, I made a noob mistake by forgetting to not set RAM Clock 3 as 1625MHz







, I thought I had double checked it all







. I've added +50% to stock PL values in v1.1 so you have 339W/326W/326A, you will still see 0% in OS, if you add more you go higher. OCP protection is still stock in ROM, so card will shutdown to protect itself if it reaches limit.

@Streetdragon

Working on ROM







, no idea what temp decrease you will gain, sorry.

*** edit ***

Zip does not have AIDIA64 registers dump / SMBus dump, I need those. For registers dump view this video, for SMBus ref this video, trial version AIDA64 will work, to have status bar go to view in top menu and enable it, then right click status bar as show in video for dumps.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Streetdragon
> 
> Working on ROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , no idea what temp decrease you will gain, sorry.
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> Zip does not have AIDIA64 registers dump / SMBus dump, I need those. For registers dump view this video, for SMBus ref this video, trial version AIDA64 will work, to have status bar go to view in top menu and enable it, then right click status bar as show in video for dumps.


oops sry. here they are!

atigpureg.zip 14k .zip file


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kithylin
> 
> Added v1.1 in post 3174, I made a noob mistake by forgetting to not set RAM Clock 3 as 1625MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I thought I had double checked it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've added +50% to stock PL values in v1.1 so you have 339W/326W/326A, you will still see 0% in OS, if you add more you go higher. OCP protection is still stock in ROM, so card will shutdown to protect itself if it reaches limit.
> 
> @Streetdragon
> 
> Working on ROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , no idea what temp decrease you will gain, sorry.
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> Zip does not have AIDIA64 registers dump / SMBus dump, I need those. For registers dump view this video, for SMBus ref this video, trial version AIDA64 will work, to have status bar go to view in top menu and enable it, then right click status bar as show in video for dumps.


Thank you so much for everything! It's working flawlessly now. This is everything I've ever wanted from my 290X since day 1. Would you mind if I added you on steam so I can have a look at your wish list?







If you've set one.

EDIT: Here, if you're curious about it working fine. Firestrike result with the latest crimson beta driver and Windows 8.1 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10298112 I couldn't get in to crimson all this time of owning this card the past 4 weeks until now.


----------



## Haruna

Can Gigabyte R9 390 G1 windforce unlock more units?


----------



## Osbios

My undervolt results for my 290 so far:

I previously used only a negative offset and was limited by the lower power levels getting unstable. I could go around some of it by setting the Vram frequency low for all except the highest power level, but still could not reach the lowest possible voltage for the highest power level.

So I now spend half a day testing out stable voltage for each power level by:
- Heating chip up with FurMark to around 65-70 °C
- Running occt with error checking alongside for min. 2 minutes.

I ended up with this:



I then added one voltage offset (=0.0075V) on top of what you see here as safety margin.

This values looks more impressive after voltage drop.









I was worried that maybe I get issues when the chip drops from a high power level to a lower power level, and then the temperature are higher then in my test cases for the lower power states. But so far no issues.


----------



## Zigyy

I know i am the worst kind of post. I am trying to find a solution here and i have start reading from behind.
Is there a way for Undervolting Gigabyte G1 390 or i am loosing my time?

Here is my Def bios ?

Giga390biosdef.zip 100k .zip file


----------



## Osbios

Well...

The easy way to undervolt is to only change the voltage of the highest power level.

The link to the application, that would let you know what your actual voltage per power level is, is broken. (Voltage gets calculated from your GPUs leakage and some constant values)
Just edit your bios file and give the highest power level something like 1150V. Then patch your BIOS. If its unstable under workload just mod it to something higher e.g. 1200V.

Now get a GPU heavy application with error checking. For example OCCT.

After the application runs and your GPU is at 100% usage you can just play around with the voltage offset (Via one of the many GPU tools, e.g. Trixx) and slowly lower it until you get errors. Then go up again and test for some time until you find a setting that is stable. Maybe add one extra voltage offset (Smallest voltage step for hawaii is 0.0075 Volt) as margin.

Now just subtract that offset from your current bios voltage and mod the bios again. Done!

It is important that the GPU is at 100% all the time when testing like this or your PC will crash with to much negative offset voltage. Because the offset also changes the lower power levels voltage.
Don't worry this crash could not damage anything, but I would be kind of annoying to crash during testing. Also I found that sometimes the drivers just remember old voltage values after a restart. And if you got stuck with bad values your PC will instantly crash when starting Windows. Then you have to time consumingly remove the driver (DDU) and reinstall it. The same can happen with the GPU tools like Trixx, so just throw them out of the autostart if you have them there.


----------



## Zigyy

Wait you think i can just do that from HawaiiBiosReader? Or i need to do that from hex editor, that is a problem for me?
You know that Gigabyte 390 g1 has hard locked Voltage ?


----------



## Osbios

Well HawaiiBiosReader is just a glorified hex editor for a limited range of values.









But I did not know about the voltage locking on that card.

The live offset changing won't work then. But you still can try to change the power level voltage values in the bios file and see it if works. Testing different voltages just gets a bit time consuming in that case.


----------



## oaijsdoias

in SSVID and SSDID changing guide
what does 2h* mean? *2h**SSVID and *2h**SSDID

thanks

edit:
i think i got it
thanks for the guide, mihastar


----------



## gupsterg

@Streetdragon

Sorry for delay got busy with my own meddling with a FreeSync display I got recently







.

In the ROM pack is your supplied Sapphire 390 Nitro ROM modded to have fSW registers. 500kHz ROM = stock, but stock ROM did not have the registers, the memory feature of IR3567B was setting fSW, so think of this ROM as stock with editable fSW registers.

fSW_mod.zip 175k .zip file


@kithylin

Glad to read all successful and working great for you







. That's nice 3DM score IMO, here's a compare with my VX290X 4GB 1150/1575 and I had 390 MC timings/RAM timings tightened, you have a clear 2% lead in GS score / GT1 & 2 FPS







.

I have no issue with you adding me to your Steam account, but there is no need for you to buy me a game TBH







, *the gesture is more than enough thanks*







.

I already have games on Battle.net / Origin / Steam / UPlay that I bought but never played. Would you believe I got Starcraft 2 Battlechest over a year ago on some lightning deal on Amazon and yet to play it, same with Evil Within, Alan Wake, PainKiller and so on







.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Streetdragon
> 
> Sorry for delay got busy with my own meddling with a FreeSync display I got recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> In the ROM pack is your supplied Sapphire 390 Nitro ROM modded to have fSW registers. 500kHz ROM = stock, but stock ROM did not have the registers, the memory feature of IR3567B was setting fSW, so think of this ROM as stock with editable fSW registers.
> 
> fSW_mod.zip 175k .zip file


So the fsW is at stock for now and i can play with it? nice^^ You are awesome!

And with Freesync: i have a problem there too. in most games and benchmarks freesync is working fine but in the remasterd Bioshock it is not working at all... range is 40-75 and i set the max fps in radeon @ 74. with vsync and without tearing everywhere. Dying Light works perfekt


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> [@kithylin
> 
> Glad to read all successful and working great for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That's nice 3DM score IMO, here's a compare with my VX290X 4GB 1150/1575 and I had 390 MC timings/RAM timings tightened, you have a clear 2% lead in GS score / GT1 & 2 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have no issue with you adding me to your Steam account, but there is no need for you to buy me a game TBH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , *the gesture is more than enough thanks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I already have games on Battle.net / Origin / Steam / UPlay that I bought but never played. Would you believe I got Starcraft 2 Battlechest over a year ago on some lightning deal on Amazon and yet to play it, same with Evil Within, Alan Wake, PainKiller and so on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well okay then.









The only "Issues" I've had is I once had a issue where all the screens went black and then 2 came back but center one was "reddish" .. only happened once and it was on a day when I had problems with my A/C and couldn't get it working and it was 91 f Ambient. Even though listed card temps in gpu-z were like 67c vrm & 76c core.. I guess the hotter ambient temps must of done something "wonky" to the poor card because I've had no issues since then and keep my room around 72f - 76f now and it hasn't returned. Also I was playing Ark: Survival Evolved, an early access / unfinished game and that may of caused it too. I don't think it had anything to do with your bios mod, most likely just heat that one day.. so far (knock on wood) it's fine. I suspect I may be running on the extreme upper limits of air cooling with this overclock, even though core temps don't seem to be that high.


----------



## gupsterg

@Streetdragon

The ROM with 500kHz is stock fSW, but now editable in ROM, as it has the registers.

The other ROMs are below stock, no editing required, as fSW is set per kHz in title of ROM, but editable if you require.

Prior to flash make sure you have deleted MSI AB profile file, located in install dir /profiles. After flashing power down and up PC to make sure IR3567B is reintialised with new ROM info.

On MG279Q (stock FS Range 35-90Hz), FreeSync is working for me on Bioshock Remaster. TBH Bioshock you could run without FS as FPS is gonna be high/stable for even 144Hz V-Sync On IIRC from FRAP testing I did at 1440P, don't know what res your using.

I may mod the FS range on MG279Q using CRU, this is a util I'm talking about floating on web not the AMD CRU in driver.

@kithylin

Probably OC/room temp issue. You are at quite a high VDDC for OC IMO . Take your stock DPM7 VID and add 0.175V and that is your final VID on OC. Not on my PC currently so can't check data you gave, but IIRC your in the region of 1.4V+ on air. IIRC my VX290X 4GB used 1.325V VID to nail 1150MHz, I felt that was too high for air, even though GPU temp <75C VRM <65C. So I stuck with 1100/1525 @ 1.3V.


----------



## Streetdragon

You mean:

[ Chips Found ]

GPU1-B06-D30: IRF IR3567B
GPU1-B06-D70: IRF IR3567B
GPU1-B06-D71: IRF IR3567B
?
on what shouldi look?


----------



## gupsterg

My friend you need to look or change nothing







, I have made the ROMs with lower fSW, flash ROM for what fSW you want







.

For example if you want 300kHz flash ROM which has 300kHz in filename in the zip I posted called fSW_mod.zip. If you want 400kHz, flash ROM with 400kHz in zip.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> My friend you need to look or change nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I have made the ROMs with lower fSW, flash ROM for what fSW you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> For example if you want 300kHz flash ROM which has 300kHz in filename in the zip I posted called fSW_mod.zip. If you want 400kHz, flash ROM with 400kHz in zip.


I know that xD just thought i have to check some files from bios-dumb after flash to check everything is ok and is working.

How do i test the fsw changes? just run firestrike and hope that it wont crash? or look for artefakts like gpu overclock?


----------



## gupsterg

In the i2c dumps offset location 22 & 33 show you what fSW is set as, look at B06-D30. On my mobile at moment, when at home will upload a screenshot







.

Yeah do normal testing as OCing to see temps/stabilty of fSW mod







.


----------



## Streetdragon

in firestrike i have a bit lower vrm-temps but in valley i still reach 80° on them hmmm... need to play a bit more with it

edit:
even the 500khz rom is with stock speeds not stable. gives blackscreens and hardlocks... Firestrikepoints went from 28000 to 27000(if it runs trough it without bs)...


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kithylin
> 
> Probably OC/room temp issue. You are at quite a high VDDC for OC IMO . Take your stock DPM7 VID and add 0.175V and that is your final VID on OC. Not on my PC currently so can't check data you gave, but IIRC your in the region of 1.4V+ on air. IIRC my VX290X 4GB used 1.325V VID to nail 1150MHz, I felt that was too high for air, even though GPU temp <75C VRM <65C. So I stuck with 1100/1525 @ 1.3V.


Yeah I know it's high and I'm aware of what the risks are. I'll accept anything that happens on my own problem and won't blame anyone.

I just thought it a little weird it was so sensitive to temps when the room temps are higher.. like I can run furmark and get it to 85c core temps even (have) and it runs fine, as long as I keep the room down around 73 F when I do it.

Such a weird card.







I love it so far, but it's weird. I'd never dream of these clocks and voltages on an air cooled card if it wasn't for sapphire's sexy cooler design.


----------



## gupsterg

I'd avoid using Furmark/Kombuster/OCCT TBH.


----------



## DrunkenCat

ok got my H5GC4H24AJR ram ships in mail today time to swap them out on my extra reference amd 290x card wondering can i just use a stock 390x bios and if so what brand should i use also do i need to flash card first then install new bga ram chips or flash card after install and if so will i need a second card to get display to flash the modded card ?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkenCat*
> 
> ok got my H5GC4H24AJR ram ships in mail today time to swap them out on my extra reference amd 290x card wondering can i just use a stock 390x bios and if so what brand should i use also do i need to flash card first then install new bga ram chips or flash card after install and if so will i need a second card to get display to flash the modded card ?


Uhhh... Is this a prank? Sounds like a prank... no one replaces BGA ram on a video card.. Maybe reflow the chip but not ram..... I've been in computers and modding forums since pentium-III days.. no one's ever tried this that I know of. The chinese reflow the chips sometimes, if the cost of the card is worth it.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Uhhh... Is this a prank? Sounds like a prank... no one replaces BGA ram on a video card.. Maybe reflow the chip but not ram..... I've been in computers and modding forums since pentium-III days.. no one's ever tried this that I know of. The chinese reflow the chips sometimes, if the cost of the card is worth it.


You can see here @MihaStar did it http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/2540#post_25123176

http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/2550#post_25128772


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> You can see here @MihaStar did it http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/2540#post_25123176
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/2550#post_25128772


Well.. now I think I've seen nearly everything with video cards. I still don't understand why but, whatever.


----------



## mus1mus

It does offer some performance increase.

@MihaStar

Can you confirm of RAM swap affects overclockability of the core?


----------



## MihaStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It does offer some performance increase.
> 
> @MihaStar
> 
> Can you confirm of RAM swap affects overclockability of the core?


Well, I can confirm the increased overclockability of the RAM itself. The core frequency wasn't the target neither before nor after the modification, since I have a reference heatsink and the increased core power draw would make it too loud.

But the RAM got a real boost, not just in size (4GB -> 8GB), but in clocks too. The original Hynix could do around 1425MHz with The Stilt's optimized timings. The new Elpida BABG runs 1550MHz with optimized timings from a lower strap, that gave increase in Fillrate value that is strictly limited by the RAM bandwidth.


----------



## mus1mus

yeah! I forgot that you installed Elpida mem.

I asked that because I found Cards with Elpida Memory being able to clock the Core further than cards with either Samsung or Hynix Memory. I have seen this on both nVidia and AMD cards.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> yeah! I forgot that you installed Elpida mem.
> 
> I asked that because I found Cards with Elpida Memory being able to clock the Core further than cards with either Samsung or Hynix Memory. I have seen this on both nVidia and AMD cards.


Maybe cause Elpida ram doesn't clock as high, lowering the stress on the GPU and allowing the core to be overclocked higher?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Maybe cause Elpida ram doesn't clock as high, lowering the stress on the GPU and allowing the core to be overclocked higher?


If that's the case, you can leave Hynix cards' memory untouched and clock the core. But it wasn't like that on my exp.


----------



## darkluk

Nice guide, thx.


----------



## DrunkenCat

i work with bga equipment so its posible if u got the skills to pull it off with out cooking the pcb to death lol


----------



## Energylite

Hello all !
First nice thread you build here Gups, GJ








So im here to edit my bios beacause my GPU (R9 295x2) is throtling after 5 min of games so i want to raise raise my max Temp at 85-95°C. But when i look the the thread i don't understand 95% of the subject so i want to know if it's possible to help me ?
And if you can't i want just to get an info, the max ASIC temp is the temp limit of the GPU ?
Thx for your responses,
kiss








(Sry for my bad level in english, im not a native english speaker







)


----------



## DrunkenCat

dosent ur card come with water cooling if its getting that hot u got 3 posible problems the pump is dead or lack of flow or the colling rad needs to be upgraded to bigger one check ur temp on lines do thay feel hot if not u may need to replace the past


----------



## Energylite

Everything is working great and i don't have money to buy something knew even a rads or a fan because im a student and with my money, actualy the only things that i can buy is food, (sorry im poor







)


----------



## DrunkenCat

rads are cheap well depends on what brand u buy just order a no name brand rad off of ebay got my 4 fan rad for 60$


----------



## Energylite

haha i've 60€ to survive during 1 month (till 8 Nov) and every dinner cost max 3€. So for me the cheapest solution is edit the bios (Ihope you can understand me)


----------



## DrunkenCat

ment 60$ canadian way less then euro


----------



## mus1mus

If you can scroll back some pages, @gupsterg modified a 295X2 rom for @ENTERPRISE

You can try that.


----------



## gupsterg

The ROMs I did for enterprise's 295x2 I don't think are in thread, IIRC all were shared in PM with him







, reason being they had VID based on his GPU stock detected plus then mods for his OC to be stable.

@Energylite

Yes, MAX ASIC Temp is GPU Throttle temp. IIRC enterprise's 295x2 was not reaching limit, he had ref PCB/AIO cooler. Is it possible you can share data on temps etc on your card? perhaps then members can advise best way forward. Also perhaps log data in MSI AB and share the HML file so we can see data on monitoring.


----------



## elvior2

Hi guys,

I'm trying to squeeze some more performance from my r9 290x. I don't know if that's possible but I'll hope someone can help me a bit.









My modell is a custom Vapor X R9 290x 4GB model, non OC version. Now, it's running at 1080/1375 fully stable, zero memory errors on HWiNFO64,

Offset: 0mw (Eliminated by Gupsterg)
Core: 1080
VRam: 1375 (Stock timings)

Adjusted voltages
300 MHz -> 900
516 MHz -> 975
785 MHz -> 1075
907 MHz -> 1125
961 MHz -> 1175
1010 MHz -> 1225
1055 MHz -> 1250
1080 MHz -> 1275

Modified Fan Profile:
Temp hysteresis: 3
25% - 50C
50% - 75C
75% - 90C
Max Temp 90

Things I've tried;

use Stilt Timings -> seems to trigger memory errors in HWiNFO64 and in games when speed > 1325mhz.
use timings from lower straps in higher straps -> seems to trigger memory errors in HWiNFO64 and in games when speed > 1350mhz
increase memory speed using stock timings straps -> seems to trigger memory errors in HWiNFO64 and in games. when speed > 1400 mhz
Firestrike performs around 10700 points.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Energylite

Hey !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The ROMs I did for enterprise's 295x2 I don't think are in thread


Oh that's why I couldn't find it









I've the graph of temperature in 3 different games

Overwatch when i played it "normaly" without fps drop and throttle










Far Cry 4 when it starts to throttle a bit after 7-8 min of gaming session










and GTA 5 when it starts to throttle at 5 min of gaming session










Oh and i forgot to say that Im on a custom WC, not the stock one and I clean my clean my Case computer every 3-4months because Im living near a highway and there are some dust !


----------



## gupsterg

I'd adjust MAX ASIC temp (probably 80C) and probably increase TDC a bit. I wouldn't go heavy handed on TDC increase, just add 10A at a time and test. Don't start using things like Furmark/OCCT/Kombuster.

When setting up Enterprise's SW OC in OS to ROM I found TDC needed a little boost, without increasing that any increase in TDP & MPDL would not stabilise clocks.


----------



## Energylite

ok I understood for the Max ASIC Temp but if you adjust the TDC limit, 'll you adjust also the TDP because there is a link between them isn't it ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> TDC needed a little boost, without increasing that any increase in TDP & MPDL would not stabilise clocks.


Rofl okay, Im blind, i didn't see









And do you need to know which is my bios version ?


----------



## gupsterg

When looking into 295x2 stock ROMs TDP / MPDL was similar to stock ref PCB 290/X but TDC was vastly lower, IIRC the ref 295x2 PCB has 1 less GPU phase than ref 290/X.

I'll be honest my time is stretched to do mod ROMs, I have several requests going on currently in my PM box







and as the 295x2 is 2 ROMs for essentially 1 card it becomes double the work







. Willing to help/guide if you will put the time in yourself







.


----------



## Energylite

Yeah I understand, tell me just what i need to do like you know a tutorial and I will do it and feeback what's going on. Plus i like to do some things like that and learn to do this so







.
I've begun to look how it work and if I understand the things well, to editing a bios youneed to change the Hex values at a specific line of the "code table" ? Because when I saved my bios with GPU Z and open my rom in Hxd, i've found a 4B (75 in dec) and i think it' the temp ASIC. Moreover I tried to compare the place of "where is this 4B in the code table" with Hawaï Bios Reader and when i enter the place of this 4B with the address i found this 4B again. I did the same for the TDC, Powa lim and TDP and i found them again in HxD with the address of HBR.
I hope it 'll simplify the things if you need to do a "tutorial"


----------



## gupsterg

HBR will do the edits you require







. Yes, you can see the locations in there and check in HxD. Post screenshots of HBR with your ROM loaded and can see if all is good







.

Discussing it on forum rather than PM or me providing ROMs mean another can ref the info








.


----------



## xobust

I can't download HD7XXUEFIPatchToolBeta.zip, anyone having the same problem. I would like to try to add a uefi module to my stock rom and see if I can boot without CSM.


----------



## gupsterg

Seems to be some kinda forum error going on, there is report link on the error page so do that, so hopefully it gets fixed.

Here is link to file on my GD.


----------



## Energylite

So I edit my two bios from my 295x2 but i didnt apply them yet.
As @gupsterg recommended me I added +10A for the TDC limit and +5°C for the max ASIC temp.

here's my two bios, the first one for the first gpu and the second one for the second gpu (thx captain obvious







)
N1:

Vesuviusedit.zip 42k .zip file
. The original one is this one

Vesuvius.zip 42k .zip file

N2:

Vesuvius2edit.zip 32k .zip file
. The original one is this one

Vesuvius2.zip 32k .zip file


I checked if the values had change for both bios and the answer is yes so i think Im ready to apply them bit i don't know the method (lmao). If I have a good thinking, if need to have an usb bootable key with the 2 bios and the original one or just one key for one bios and an others key with the originals bios ?


----------



## FullTank

hey guys just a quick question, long ago i got a help here from one guy for my gigabyte R9 390x bios flashing, everything works nicely, recently i bought XFX R9 390x for future crossfire, & my question is - is it totally same outcome if you change voltages from msi afterburner or flashing is still better? it's just that now my flashed gigabyte at same voltages(actually even lower by 0.002) are alot better oc'er than XFX , might be just chips but still would like to know if there is difference between adding voltages via flash & adding in msi afterburner


----------



## gupsterg

@Energylite

I can't down files as for some reason the site has issues (been like this for a few days). So give external link to files if you can and want me to view, but it seems from your post you have checked that all is done correct







.

You can have as many ROMs as you like on 1 USB stick.

To flash card you need to send commands as such:-

atiflash -p 0 filename.rom (this flash the master card)

atiflash -p 1 filename.rom (this flash the slave card)

Just in case you are not aware, do not flip the bios switch to flash slave card.

Basically one position of bios switch gives you access to one set of master/slave ROMs and other position is another set of master/slave ROMs.


----------



## mynm

Hi I have some questions about this VoltageObjectInfo table guide:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> @gupsterg already mapped the VoltageObjectInfo table properly. I just updated it little bit, breakdown each fields, what they represent in the structure. This may help anyone that want to set/add e.g. VRM frequency switching (fSW), etc.
> 
> In summary:-
> 
> *IRF IR3567B* object is where you want to make the change.
> Insert 2 bytes of *I2C register ID* that we want to re-programmed in little endian (e.g. 22 00) & followed with 2 bytes *I2C register ID value* (e.g. A0 00) anywhere in the purple section (see pic below), before *FF 00* (or before *FF 00 01 07 0C* just to make it more clearer). Respect the format; it's a pair of *[I2C register ID]* & *[I2C register ID value]*.
> Update length (*usStructureSize*) of the modified VoltageObjectInfo table at the first 2 bytes in the table (in little endian)
> Update *usSize* of the *IRF IR3567B object* (the first/top blue highlighted in the pic below) at offset 0x06 - 0x07 (in little endian) (red section, see pic below)
> 
> 
> Known *I2C* register ID:-
> Register 22: = fSW A0h = 160 ?????? = ~290kHz Stock = 60 ?????? = ~490kHz
> Register 23: = fSW A0h = 160 ?????? = ~290kHz Stock = 60 ?????? = ~490kHz
> Register 26 = VDDC/VDDCI not visible on MSI AB slider
> Register 33 = ???? PT ROM = FF Stock = 7C
> Register 34 = ???? PT ROM = FF Stock = 79
> Register 3D = VDDCR Limit
> Register 38 = LLC
> Register 8D = VDDC Offset only visible on MSI AB slider
> Register 8E = VDDCI Offset only visible on MSI AB slider


I see that hawaii, fiji, polaris, and tonga (I have a 380) gpus have a table in VOI table like this:

01 07 0C 00 *XX* 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 <--01 VDDC + 07 SVID2 voltage + usSize + usLoadLine_PSI + ucSVDGpioId +ucSVDGpioId + ulReserved

The *XX* values for the respective gpus are 0A, 06, 06, 0E.

Tonga have a second table like this: 05 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 <--05 VDDGXF + 07 SVID2 voltage + usSize + usLoadLine_PSI + ucSVDGpioId +ucSVDGpioId + ulReserved

The table structure is:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_HEADER_V3 sHeader = new ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_HEADER_V3(); // voltage mode = VOLTAGE_OBJ_SVID2
// 14:7 PSI0_VID
// 6 PSI0_EN
// 5 PSI1
// 4:2 load line slope trim.
// 1:0 offset trim,
ShortStructure usLoadLine_PSI = new ShortStructure();
// GPU GPIO pin Id to SVID2 regulator VRHot pin. possible value 0~31. 0 means GPIO0, 31 means GPIO31
ByteStructure ucSVDGpioId = new ByteStructure(); //0~31 indicate GPIO0~31
ByteStructure ucSVCGpioId = new ByteStructure(); //0~31 indicate GPIO0~31
LongStructure ulReserved = new LongStructure();
@Override
public List getSubStructureList() {
System.out.println("ATOM_SVID2_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3 getSubStructureList()");
List list = new ArrayList();
list.add(sHeader);
list.add(usLoadLine_PSI);
list.add(ucSVDGpioId);
list.add(ucSVCGpioId);
list.add(ulReserved);
return list;
}
@Override
public void fillSubListDescriptions() {
sHeader.setName("ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_HEADER_V3");
sHeader.setDescription("voltage mode = VOLTAGE_OBJ_SVID2");
usLoadLine_PSI.setName("LoadLine_PSI");
ucSVDGpioId.setName("SVDGpioId");
ucSVDGpioId.setDescription("GPU GPIO pin Id to SVID2 regulator VRHot pin. possible value 0~31. 0 means GPIO0, 31 means GPIO31");

ucSVCGpioId.setName("SVCGpioId");
ucSVCGpioId.setDescription("GPU GPIO pin Id to SVID2 regulator VRHot pin. possible value 0~31. 0 means GPIO0, 31 means GPIO31");

ulReserved.setName("Reserved");
super.fillSubListDescriptions();



You can see at the table structure that the values of usLoadLine_PSI (*XX* value) are // 14:7 PSI0_VID, // 6 PSI0_EN, // 5 PSI1, // 4:2 load line slope trim, // 1:0 offset trim.

PSI acording according to my NCP81022 voltage controller: https://media.digikey.com/pdf/Data%20Sheets/ON%20Semiconductor%20PDFs/NCP81022.pdf is Power State Indicator.

But I don't know what that usLoadLine_PSI (*XX* value) is doning. Does somebody knows what is that value?.

Maybe is 06 PSI0_EN or 0A PSI0_VID enabling some thing related to LoadLine control vis I2C?

And what is VDDGXF voltage?

*Edited:*

Please prevent me from doing a madness changing these values







.

About the VDDGXF voltage I only know that acording to The Stilt: http://www.overclock.net/t/1606214/personal-comparison-of-stock-480-vs-max-oc-480/10#post_25374786 it is a secondary power planes of the card: "the secondary power planes of the card (VDDCI, VDDGFX)".
And that acording to this link: http://www.hardware.fr/news/14085/amd-leve-voile-carrizo-cote-technique.html provided by Ansau is a "dedicated supply voltage for the gpu", on carrizo.


----------



## Energylite

Okay so i've flashed my GPU and here the result and my impression.
On Far Cry 4, the card is not stable at all, Im losing like 30 fps and here's the result of a little session

the temp core is still limited at 75)C. it seems to be locked a 75)C because the card dont want to go further on the temp. In the beguining i was thought i did a mistake and I change the Max temp value to 90°c but no, the card is still locked at 74°c

On GTA5, the card is stable, the master GPU stay at 1018 till it reach 74°c (erf







) and the second one stayed between 1010 and 1018 till it reach again this 74°c (double erf














)

I've checked again tonight on Hxd if the values changed and the answer is yes for all values that I touched (TDC lim and max asiic temp).
I put below on an external link my 2 bios for master and slave and I want to add i used atiflash 4.17 and I don't know which one to use for flash my gpu the (the 4.17 or 2.74) so I picked the 4.17 one

Master ROM: https://www.dropbox.com/s/mb24we42q6mo0lh/VE.rom?dl=0
Slave ROM: https://www.dropbox.com/s/7wdfha0na911eq1/VE2.rom?dl=0

So any advices to fix those temp problem and after those drop fps (even if i think it's because of temp)
Enjoy !








Special Thank to @gupsterg because i was blocked to create a USB bootable key


----------



## gupsterg

@Energylite

I can confirm MAX ASIC Temp ie Target GPU Temperature in OverDrive page will apply on modification of 295x2 ROM







.

I can confirm that on several different ROMs I sent Enterprise it applied to his system







.

Try any of the below to resolve your issue:

i) Restore driver to factory defaults via "Preferences" on main Crimson driver control panel.

ii) Uninstall driver from windows control panel, then run DDU, then reinstall driver.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I have some questions about this VoltageObjectInfo table guide:
> I see that hawaii, fiji, polaris, and tonga (I have a 380) gpus have a table in VOI table like this:
> 
> 01 07 0C 00 *XX* 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 <--01 VDDC + 07 SVID2 voltage + usSize + usLoadLine_PSI + ucSVDGpioId +ucSVDGpioId + ulReserved
> 
> The *XX* values for the respective gpus are 0A, 06, 06, 0E.
> 
> Tonga have a second table like this: 05 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 <--05 VDDGXF + 07 SVID2 voltage + usSize + usLoadLine_PSI + ucSVDGpioId +ucSVDGpioId + ulReserved
> 
> The table structure is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_HEADER_V3 sHeader = new ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_HEADER_V3(); // voltage mode = VOLTAGE_OBJ_SVID2
> // 14:7 PSI0_VID
> // 6 PSI0_EN
> // 5 PSI1
> // 4:2 load line slope trim.
> // 1:0 offset trim,
> ShortStructure usLoadLine_PSI = new ShortStructure();
> // GPU GPIO pin Id to SVID2 regulator VRHot pin. possible value 0~31. 0 means GPIO0, 31 means GPIO31
> ByteStructure ucSVDGpioId = new ByteStructure(); //0~31 indicate GPIO0~31
> ByteStructure ucSVCGpioId = new ByteStructure(); //0~31 indicate GPIO0~31
> LongStructure ulReserved = new LongStructure();
> @Override
> public List getSubStructureList() {
> System.out.println("ATOM_SVID2_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3 getSubStructureList()");
> List list = new ArrayList();
> list.add(sHeader);
> list.add(usLoadLine_PSI);
> list.add(ucSVDGpioId);
> list.add(ucSVCGpioId);
> list.add(ulReserved);
> return list;
> }
> @Override
> public void fillSubListDescriptions() {
> sHeader.setName("ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_HEADER_V3");
> sHeader.setDescription("voltage mode = VOLTAGE_OBJ_SVID2");
> usLoadLine_PSI.setName("LoadLine_PSI");
> ucSVDGpioId.setName("SVDGpioId");
> ucSVDGpioId.setDescription("GPU GPIO pin Id to SVID2 regulator VRHot pin. possible value 0~31. 0 means GPIO0, 31 means GPIO31");
> 
> ucSVCGpioId.setName("SVCGpioId");
> ucSVCGpioId.setDescription("GPU GPIO pin Id to SVID2 regulator VRHot pin. possible value 0~31. 0 means GPIO0, 31 means GPIO31");
> 
> ulReserved.setName("Reserved");
> super.fillSubListDescriptions();
> 
> 
> 
> You can see at the table structure that the values of usLoadLine_PSI (*XX* value) are // 14:7 PSI0_VID, // 6 PSI0_EN, // 5 PSI1, // 4:2 load line slope trim, // 1:0 offset trim.
> 
> PSI acording according to my NCP81022 voltage controller: https://media.digikey.com/pdf/Data%20Sheets/ON%20Semiconductor%20PDFs/NCP81022.pdf is Power State Indicator.
> 
> But I don't know what that usLoadLine_PSI (*XX* value) is doning. Does somebody knows what is that value?.
> 
> Maybe is 06 PSI0_EN or 0A PSI0_VID enabling some thing related to LoadLine control vis I2C?
> 
> And what is VDDGXF voltage?
> 
> *Edited:*
> 
> Please prevent me from doing a madness changing these values
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> About the VDDGXF voltage I only know that acording to The Stilt: http://www.overclock.net/t/1606214/personal-comparison-of-stock-480-vs-max-oc-480/10#post_25374786 it is a secondary power planes of the card: "the secondary power planes of the card (VDDCI, VDDGFX)".
> And that acording to this link: http://www.hardware.fr/news/14085/amd-leve-voile-carrizo-cote-technique.html provided by Ansau is a "dedicated supply voltage for the gpu", on carrizo.


Nope I was wrong, sorry







.

The // 14:7 PSI0_VID, // 6 PSI0_EN, // 5 PSI1, // 4:2 load line slope trim, // 1:0 offset trim, values are the bits for the two bytes of the usLoadLine_PSI, so acording to the datasheets:

For Tonga 00 0E is:

0000 0000 0000 1110

offset trim 10= 2 Use initial offset
load line slope trim 011=3 LL slope 38.7%

For hawwaii 00 0A is:

0000 0000 0000 1010

offset trim 10= 2 Use initial offset
load line slope trim 010=2 LL slope -20%

For fiji and Polaris 00 06 is:

0000 0000 0000 0110

offset trim 10= 2 Use initial offset
load line slope trim 001=1 LL slopr -40%

What do you thing about this, is it blocking the load line slope and the offset to these values?


----------



## gupsterg

I'm lost mate







, so no idea







.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm lost mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so no idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


OK thanks







.

For exaple this is the value for fiji VOI table:

34 01 03 01 01 03 82 00 08 96 60 00 00 00 00 00
14 00 29 00 29 00 26 00 2A 00 A3 00 2B 00 31 00
58 00 02 00 24 00 1C 00 61 00 03 00 62 00 7D 00
4D 00 60 00 15 00 FF 00 2D 00 A1 00 2E 00 1F 00
2F 00 31 00 30 00 38 00 59 00 02 00 63 00 61 00
64 00 68 00 4E 00 60 00 16 00 20 00 33 00 74 00
34 00 6F 00 31 00 07 00 32 00 FC 00 E4 00 00 00
3D 00 55 00 E4 00 01 00 6D 00 FF 00 8D 00 04 00
8E 00 FC 00 FF 00 01 07 0C 00 *06 00* 00 00 00 00
00 00 04 03 22 00 15 96 A2 00 00 00 00 00 D4 00
95 00 D5 00 95 00 D6 00 95 00 D7 00 95 00 D3 00
40 00 FF 00 02 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
07 03 22 00 15 96 A4 00 00 00 00 00 D4 00 8B 00
D5 00 8B 00 D6 00 8B 00 D7 00 8B 00 D3 00 40 00
FF 00 06 03 16 00 14 96 62 00 01 00 00 00 00 00
01 00 01 00 6C 00 FF 00 08 00 3C 00 00 08 00 00
07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00
02 00 00 00 02 00 03 00 00 00 03 00 04 00 00 00
04 00 05 00 00 00 05 00 06 00 00 00 06 00 07 00
00 00 07 00

So 00 06 is:

0000 0000 0000 0110

Names for these bits are // 14:7 PSI0_VID, // 6 PSI0_EN, // 5 PSI1, // 4:2 load line slope trim, // 1:0 offset trim

Acording to ir3535b datasheets pg 20 in LoadLine trimp you can see that values for it are : desabled -40 -20 0 +20 +40 +60 +80 so maybe they are 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7.
And Offset Trim values are: unchanged, disabled + 25 -25, and acordig to pg 39 in 81022 datasheets in Vout Trim, bit values are: 2, 0, 3, 1.

I know, if I'm not wrong, that on hawaii, fiji and polaris Load Line Slope only can be enabled/disabled. On tonga can't be enabled/disabled or changed.

So perhaps these values are blocking Load Line Slope or offset (Vout Trim).

And I don't want to test it without experts opinions


----------



## Energylite

Hey again so Im here to feedback what I had after those first flashs

As @gupsterg said to me before i added +10 on TDC lim and increase the temp asiic ( both bios for master/slave are at the page 323) and everything was going great till the computer crashed in game
when i restarted the computer, I've a message from the crimson software which said "the radeon Wattman profil was reset to defaut values because of a System problem" (I don't remember the exact words but it the same message, I think







)

So i tried with an other bios with again +10 on TDC ( so at all +20) and I got the same problem
Finally i've setup the defaut values on TDC and max asiic temp increased and i had the same problem as before when the computer shut down.

Positiv point !








I've saved a pict when i was testing/playing at GTA with the first bios test with +10 at TDC and this is what i have


Edit: I don't know what was the problem with Wattman


----------



## gupsterg

@mynm



AFAIK in the example VOI you have posted IR3567B programming is the red outlined section, the 82h (blue boxed hex) denotes where the i2c programming ends (or starts which ever way you look at







). You will find FCh (blue box) is at 0x82 if you paste the VOI in an hex editor. The FF just outside of red border is marker for end, I basically use FF 00 01 07 in a way.

I don't know how to set what is shown on page 20 of IR3565B datasheet, but deeper-blue gained LLSlope registers (from a source, not The Stilt but another experienced source







), they are registers 24 25 and follow what is on page 36 of PDF AFAIK, you'll see them in his VRM-Tool. AFAIK members are changing LLSlope, I'm thinking we perhaps should ask there if members have changed it, I have not played with reg 24 & 25 as has no need for it.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @mynm
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK in the example VOI you have posted IR3567B programming is the red outlined section, the 82h (blue boxed hex) denotes where the i2c programming ends (or starts which ever way you look at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). You will find FCh (blue box) is at 0x82 if you paste the VOI in an hex editor. The FF just outside of red border is marker for end, I basically use FF 00 01 07 in a way.
> 
> I don't know how to set what is shown on page 20 of IR3565B datasheet, but deeper-blue gained LLSlope registers (from a source, not The Stilt but another experienced source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), they are registers 24 25 and follow what is on page 36 of PDF AFAIK, you'll see them in his VRM-Tool. AFAIK members are changing LLSlope, I'm thinking we perhaps should ask there if members have changed it, I have not played with reg 24 & 25 as has no need for it.


Ok thanks







. In AtomBiosReader https://github.com/Hedzin/AtomBiosReader the sections are diferent, I don't know. Ok, so I was wrong and LLSlope can be changed on IR3565B, I don't see that at WattTool so I was thinking that IR3565B could't change it.


----------



## gupsterg

I will ask deeper-blue if LLSlope is confirmed as changable, I never asked yet, we have spoke in the past on HWBot forum, I have also given him editable access to registers mapping for IR356xB on googledocs.

I have tried to apply info from linux driver, this is as far as I got.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


typedef struct  _ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_INFO_V3_1
{
  ATOM_COMMON_TABLE_HEADER   sHeader;
  ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3     asVoltageObj[3];   //Info for Voltage control
}ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_INFO_V3_1;

typedef struct _ATOM_COMMON_TABLE_HEADER
{
  USHORT usStructureSize;
  UCHAR  ucTableFormatRevision;   //Change it when the Parser is not backward compatible
  UCHAR  ucTableContentRevision;  //Change it only when the table needs to change but the firmware
                                  //Image can't be updated, while Driver needs to carry the new table!
}ATOM_COMMON_TABLE_HEADER;

typedef union _ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3{
//   ATOM_GPIO_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3 asGpioVoltageObj;
  ATOM_I2C_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3 asI2cVoltageObj;
//   ATOM_LEAKAGE_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3 asLeakageObj;
//   ATOM_SVID2_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3 asSVID2Obj;
}ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3;

typedef struct _ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_HEADER_V3{
   UCHAR    ucVoltageType;                            //Indicate Voltage Source: VDDC, MVDDC, MVDDQ or MVDDCI
   UCHAR    ucVoltageMode;                            //Indicate voltage control mode: Init/Set/Leakage/Set phase
   USHORT   usSize;                                   //Size of Object
}ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_HEADER_V3;

//ucVoltageType
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_VDDC                    1
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_MVDDC                   2
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_MVDDQ                   3
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_VDDCI                   4
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_VDDGFX                  5
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_PCC                     6

#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_1           0x11
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_2           0x12
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_3           0x13
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_4           0x14
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_5           0x15
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_6           0x16
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_7           0x17
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_8           0x18
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_9           0x19
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_10          0x1A

// ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_HEADER_V3.ucVoltageMode
#define VOLTAGE_OBJ_GPIO_LUT                 0        //VOLTAGE and GPIO Lookup table ->ATOM_GPIO_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3
#define VOLTAGE_OBJ_VR_I2C_INIT_SEQ          3        //VOLTAGE REGULATOR INIT sequece through I2C -> ATOM_I2C_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3
#define VOLTAGE_OBJ_PHASE_LUT                4        //Set Vregulator Phase lookup table ->ATOM_GPIO_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3
#define VOLTAGE_OBJ_SVID2                    7        //Indicate voltage control by SVID2 ->ATOM_SVID2_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3
#define VOLTAGE_OBJ_EVV                      8
#define VOLTAGE_OBJ_PWRBOOST_LEAKAGE_LUT     0x10     //Powerboost Voltage and LeakageId lookup table->ATOM_LEAKAGE_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3
#define VOLTAGE_OBJ_HIGH_STATE_LEAKAGE_LUT   0x11     //High voltage state Voltage and LeakageId lookup table->ATOM_LEAKAGE_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3
#define VOLTAGE_OBJ_HIGH1_STATE_LEAKAGE_LUT  0x12     //High1 voltage state Voltage and LeakageId lookup table->ATOM_LEAKAGE_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3

typedef struct  _VOLTAGE_LUT_ENTRY
{
    USHORT     usVoltageCode;               // The Voltage ID, either GPIO or I2C code
    USHORT     usVoltageValue;              // The corresponding Voltage Value, in mV
}VOLTAGE_LUT_ENTRY;

typedef struct  _ATOM_I2C_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3
{
   ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_HEADER_V3 sHeader;    // voltage mode = VOLTAGE_OBJ_VR_I2C_INIT_SEQ
   UCHAR  ucVoltageRegulatorId;              //Indicate Voltage Regulator Id
   UCHAR  ucVoltageControlI2cLine;
   UCHAR  ucVoltageControlAddress;
   UCHAR  ucVoltageControlOffset;
   UCHAR  ucVoltageControlFlag;              // Bit0: 0 - One byte data; 1 - Two byte data
   UCHAR  ulReserved[3];
   VOLTAGE_LUT_ENTRY asVolI2cLut[1];         // end with 0xff
}ATOM_I2C_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3;

Example VoltageObjectInfo table:-

Offset(h) 00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F

00000000  78 00 03 01 01 03 16 00 08 96 60 00 00 00 00 00  x........-`.....
00000010  32 00 BC 00 26 00 60 00 FF 00 01 07 0C 00 0A 00  2.¼.&.`.ÿ.......
00000020  00 00 00 00 00 00 04 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00000030  00 00 02 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00  ....$......€....
00000040  00 00 1E 05 00 00 10 00 46 05 00 80 00 00 DC 05  ........F..€..Ü.
00000050  00 80 10 00 0E 06 06 03 22 00 0C 96 A6 00 00 00  .€......"..-¦...
00000060  00 00 D4 00 A2 00 D5 00 A2 00 D6 00 A2 00 D7 00  ..Ô.¢.Õ.¢.Ö.¢.×.
00000070  A2 00 D3 00 40 00 FF 00                          ¢.Ó[email protected]ÿ.

USHORT  usStructureSize         :       78 00
UCHAR   ucTableFormatRevision   :       03
UCHAR   ucTableContentRevision  :       01
UCHAR   ucVoltageType           :       01      (VDDC)
UCHAR   ucVoltageMode           :       03      (VOLTAGE_OBJ_VR_I2C_INIT_SEQ)
USHORT  usSize                  :       16 00   (size of object from ucVoltageType & end with "FF 00", also use as a pointer to the last I2C value)
UCHAR   ucVoltageRegulatorId    :       08      //Indicate Voltage Regulator Id
UCHAR   ucVoltageControlI2cLine :       96
UCHAR   ucVoltageControlAddress :       60
UCHAR   ucVoltageControlOffset  :       00
UCHAR   ucVoltageControlFlag    :       00      // Bit0: 0 - One byte data; 1 - Two byte data
UCHAR   ulReserved[3]           :       00 00 00

USHORT  usVoltageCode           :       32 00              // The I2C code                 |
USHORT  usVoltageValue          :       BC 00             // The corresponding I2C value  |--> asVolI2cLut[1];         // end with 0xff

usVoltageCode & usVoltageValue will repeat until 0xff , so at 01 07 0C another section has started??


----------



## mynm

OK







thanks for the info but I have a 380 gpu. But it will be interesting to see if LLSlope is working on IR356xB and to know if the 06 00 value is doing some thing to it.


----------



## gupsterg

@mynm

NP







, will report to you if I see any info in relation to discussion







.

@Energylite

I will look to see what I setup for Enterprise and report back







. Have you enabled "extend official overclocking limits" in MSI AB? if so to do not use this feature. It copies PowerPlay of whatever ROM was on card when it was enabled and then this copy of PowerPlay in registry will take precedent over ROM PowerPlay (even if you flash new one).


----------



## Energylite

Nope, I disable it when I wanted to flash the bios so no it's not enable


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers for info







.

Enterprise's 295x2 PowerPlay setup :-



This ROM gave him flat 1100MHz in 3DM FS/E/U from what I recall. He wasn't hitting 90°C but wanted that ASIC temp limit.

What value of TDC are you upto now?


----------



## Energylite

@gupsterg

Ahhh you changed the TDP and Powa Limit








I'll beguin with just a +10 as you advice to me and I 'll raise it if i saw the clock are not stable.
Only 1100 Mhz ? weird, when i get this GPU 2 y ago i reached 1150Mhz without touching to the voltage (on AB) and i was and 1315 on memory but i was on custom WC with a max temp like 70-75°C









I'll give you the feedback tomorrow. Now Im a bit tired and my bed says "come to me" lmao


----------



## gupsterg

As one of your post's stated you changed TDP/MPDL I thought you had done that







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Energylite*
> 
> I did the same for the TDC, Powa lim and TDP and i found them again in HxD with the address of HBR


Anyhow look forward to update on your endeavours







.


----------



## FullTank

so is there a difference between manually changing voltages in hawaii bios editor or simply add them via msi afterburner?


----------



## gupsterg

MSI AB is global offset which effects all states voltage.

HBR allows you to set voltage for an individual state.

So let's say you have +50mV in MSI AB, your idle voltage will also increase, with HBR you add it at highest state so your idle is not effected







.


----------



## Energylite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FullTank*
> 
> so is there a difference between manually changing voltages in hawaii bios editor or simply add them via msi afterburner?


0p

With Afterburner you are limited and with the bios you can go further. But you need to do carefully the different change because there are not limitations for the different values that you want to change.

@gupsterg

Haha OK I'll


----------



## FullTank

oh nice, that actually do matter, thanks mates


----------



## Energylite

@gupsterg

I tried the bios that you make for enterprise's setup and I had the same problem as before, Wattman crashed again.
So I search on internet for that Wattman problem and it seems that is a problem on the lasts patches so i think first i need to wait and see.
Im a bit disapointed but nice job on this bios, it give me between +10-20 fps on GTA







before it crashed cause of WATTMAN !


----------



## gupsterg

WattMan is new version of OverDrive equivalent for Polaris. You should not be seeing WattMan in drivers but OverDrive panel.

If you are getting a message bubble on taskbar about WattMan (which can occur on non Polaris GPU), I think your driver/registry entry changes from using MSI AB "extend official overclocking limits", etc is causing issue.

I would default MSI AB to stock settings, then close and delete a file starting with VEN in install dir /profiles, reboot and launch MSI AB so it detect current ROM defaults and create new VEN file. I would stop using options like "extend official overclocking limits" and meddling with PowerPlay related options within MSI AB settings page. If you set ROM as required you should need those IMO (I know on Hawaii/Fiji I don't use those options).

To sort out perhaps "things" I would uninstall driver via normal control panel, then reboot, run DDU, select safe mode option in DDU, it will reboot system and enter safe mode and do the driver cleanup, after reboot install fresh driver.


----------



## Energylite

So I'm back with the feedback
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I would default MSI AB to stock settings, then close and delete a file starting with VEN in install dir /profiles, reboot and launch MSI AB so it detect current ROM defaults and create new VEN file. I would stop using options like "extend official overclocking limits" and meddling with PowerPlay related options within MSI AB settings page. If you set ROM as required you should need those IMO (I know on Hawaii/Fiji I don't use those options).


I tried this one first and I got the same problem but without the wattman bubble when i restart the computer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> To sort out perhaps "things" I would uninstall driver via normal control panel, then reboot, run DDU, select safe mode option in DDU, it will reboot system and enter safe mode and do the driver cleanup, after reboot install fresh driver.


I did this one after and also I got the same problem, a crash during a session, even if it was a short session it crashed again.

and the last one that I tried is I remove AB from my computer and as result i got a crashed again (erf).

I don't remember if i said how the crash is but it beguin with a black screen with the sound of the game, you know like a freeze. It stayed for 2-3 sec and after the system shutdown. I don't know what i need to do so for the moment i put back the original bios


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> OK thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> For exaple this is the value for fiji VOI table:
> 
> 34 01 03 01 01 03 82 00 08 96 60 00 00 00 00 00
> 14 00 29 00 29 00 26 00 2A 00 A3 00 2B 00 31 00
> 58 00 02 00 24 00 1C 00 61 00 03 00 62 00 7D 00
> 4D 00 60 00 15 00 FF 00 2D 00 A1 00 2E 00 1F 00
> 2F 00 31 00 30 00 38 00 59 00 02 00 63 00 61 00
> 64 00 68 00 4E 00 60 00 16 00 20 00 33 00 74 00
> 34 00 6F 00 31 00 07 00 32 00 FC 00 E4 00 00 00
> 3D 00 55 00 E4 00 01 00 6D 00 FF 00 8D 00 04 00
> 8E 00 FC 00 FF 00 01 07 0C 00 *06 00* 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 04 03 22 00 15 96 A2 00 00 00 00 00 D4 00
> 95 00 D5 00 95 00 D6 00 95 00 D7 00 95 00 D3 00
> 40 00 FF 00 02 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 07 03 22 00 15 96 A4 00 00 00 00 00 D4 00 8B 00
> D5 00 8B 00 D6 00 8B 00 D7 00 8B 00 D3 00 40 00
> FF 00 06 03 16 00 14 96 62 00 01 00 00 00 00 00
> 01 00 01 00 6C 00 FF 00 08 00 3C 00 00 08 00 00
> 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00
> 02 00 00 00 02 00 03 00 00 00 03 00 04 00 00 00
> 04 00 05 00 00 00 05 00 06 00 00 00 06 00 07 00
> 00 00 07 00
> 
> So 00 06 is:
> 
> 0000 0000 0000 0110
> 
> Names for these bits are // 14:7 PSI0_VID, // 6 PSI0_EN, // 5 PSI1, // 4:2 load line slope trim, // 1:0 offset trim
> 
> Acording to ir3535b datasheets pg 20 in LoadLine trimp you can see that values for it are : desabled -40 -20 0 +20 +40 +60 +80 so maybe they are 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7.
> And Offset Trim values are: unchanged, disabled + 25 -25, and acordig to pg 39 in 81022 datasheets in Vout Trim, bit values are: 2, 0, 3, 1.
> 
> I know, if I'm not wrong, that on hawaii, fiji and polaris Load Line Slope only can be enabled/disabled. On tonga can't be enabled/disabled or changed.
> 
> So perhaps these values are blocking Load Line Slope or offset (Vout Trim).
> 
> And I don't want to test it without experts opinions


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I will ask deeper-blue if LLSlope is confirmed as changable, I never asked yet, we have spoke in the past on HWBot forum, I have also given him editable access to registers mapping for IR356xB on googledocs.
> 
> I have tried to apply info from linux driver, this is as far as I got.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> typedef struct  _ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_INFO_V3_1
> {
> ATOM_COMMON_TABLE_HEADER   sHeader;
> ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3     asVoltageObj[3];   //Info for Voltage control
> }ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_INFO_V3_1;
> 
> typedef struct _ATOM_COMMON_TABLE_HEADER
> {
> USHORT usStructureSize;
> UCHAR  ucTableFormatRevision;   //Change it when the Parser is not backward compatible
> UCHAR  ucTableContentRevision;  //Change it only when the table needs to change but the firmware
> //Image can't be updated, while Driver needs to carry the new table!
> }ATOM_COMMON_TABLE_HEADER;
> 
> typedef union _ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3{
> //   ATOM_GPIO_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3 asGpioVoltageObj;
> ATOM_I2C_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3 asI2cVoltageObj;
> //   ATOM_LEAKAGE_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3 asLeakageObj;
> //   ATOM_SVID2_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3 asSVID2Obj;
> }ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3;
> 
> typedef struct _ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_HEADER_V3{
> UCHAR    ucVoltageType;                            //Indicate Voltage Source: VDDC, MVDDC, MVDDQ or MVDDCI
> UCHAR    ucVoltageMode;                            //Indicate voltage control mode: Init/Set/Leakage/Set phase
> USHORT   usSize;                                   //Size of Object
> }ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_HEADER_V3;
> 
> //ucVoltageType
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_VDDC                    1
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_MVDDC                   2
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_MVDDQ                   3
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_VDDCI                   4
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_VDDGFX                  5
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_PCC                     6
> 
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_1           0x11
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_2           0x12
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_3           0x13
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_4           0x14
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_5           0x15
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_6           0x16
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_7           0x17
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_8           0x18
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_9           0x19
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_10          0x1A
> 
> // ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_HEADER_V3.ucVoltageMode
> #define VOLTAGE_OBJ_GPIO_LUT                 0        //VOLTAGE and GPIO Lookup table ->ATOM_GPIO_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3
> #define VOLTAGE_OBJ_VR_I2C_INIT_SEQ          3        //VOLTAGE REGULATOR INIT sequece through I2C -> ATOM_I2C_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3
> #define VOLTAGE_OBJ_PHASE_LUT                4        //Set Vregulator Phase lookup table ->ATOM_GPIO_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3
> #define VOLTAGE_OBJ_SVID2                    7        //Indicate voltage control by SVID2 ->ATOM_SVID2_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3
> #define VOLTAGE_OBJ_EVV                      8
> #define VOLTAGE_OBJ_PWRBOOST_LEAKAGE_LUT     0x10     //Powerboost Voltage and LeakageId lookup table->ATOM_LEAKAGE_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3
> #define VOLTAGE_OBJ_HIGH_STATE_LEAKAGE_LUT   0x11     //High voltage state Voltage and LeakageId lookup table->ATOM_LEAKAGE_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3
> #define VOLTAGE_OBJ_HIGH1_STATE_LEAKAGE_LUT  0x12     //High1 voltage state Voltage and LeakageId lookup table->ATOM_LEAKAGE_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3
> 
> typedef struct  _VOLTAGE_LUT_ENTRY
> {
> USHORT     usVoltageCode;               // The Voltage ID, either GPIO or I2C code
> USHORT     usVoltageValue;              // The corresponding Voltage Value, in mV
> }VOLTAGE_LUT_ENTRY;
> 
> typedef struct  _ATOM_I2C_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3
> {
> ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_HEADER_V3 sHeader;    // voltage mode = VOLTAGE_OBJ_VR_I2C_INIT_SEQ
> UCHAR  ucVoltageRegulatorId;              //Indicate Voltage Regulator Id
> UCHAR  ucVoltageControlI2cLine;
> UCHAR  ucVoltageControlAddress;
> UCHAR  ucVoltageControlOffset;
> UCHAR  ucVoltageControlFlag;              // Bit0: 0 - One byte data; 1 - Two byte data
> UCHAR  ulReserved[3];
> VOLTAGE_LUT_ENTRY asVolI2cLut[1];         // end with 0xff
> }ATOM_I2C_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_V3;
> 
> Example VoltageObjectInfo table:-
> 
> Offset(h) 00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F
> 
> 00000000  78 00 03 01 01 03 16 00 08 96 60 00 00 00 00 00  x........-`.....
> 00000010  32 00 BC 00 26 00 60 00 FF 00 01 07 0C 00 0A 00  2.¼.&.`.ÿ.......
> 00000020  00 00 00 00 00 00 04 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00  ................
> 00000030  00 00 02 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 00 80 10 00 00 00  ....$......€....
> 00000040  00 00 1E 05 00 00 10 00 46 05 00 80 00 00 DC 05  ........F..€..Ü.
> 00000050  00 80 10 00 0E 06 06 03 22 00 0C 96 A6 00 00 00  .€......"..-¦...
> 00000060  00 00 D4 00 A2 00 D5 00 A2 00 D6 00 A2 00 D7 00  ..Ô.¢.Õ.¢.Ö.¢.×.
> 00000070  A2 00 D3 00 40 00 FF 00                          ¢.Ó[email protected]ÿ.
> 
> USHORT  usStructureSize         :       78 00
> UCHAR   ucTableFormatRevision   :       03
> UCHAR   ucTableContentRevision  :       01
> UCHAR   ucVoltageType           :       01      (VDDC)
> UCHAR   ucVoltageMode           :       03      (VOLTAGE_OBJ_VR_I2C_INIT_SEQ)
> USHORT  usSize                  :       16 00   (size of object from ucVoltageType & end with "FF 00", also use as a pointer to the last I2C value)
> UCHAR   ucVoltageRegulatorId    :       08      //Indicate Voltage Regulator Id
> UCHAR   ucVoltageControlI2cLine :       96
> UCHAR   ucVoltageControlAddress :       60
> UCHAR   ucVoltageControlOffset  :       00
> UCHAR   ucVoltageControlFlag    :       00      // Bit0: 0 - One byte data; 1 - Two byte data
> UCHAR   ulReserved[3]           :       00 00 00
> 
> USHORT  usVoltageCode           :       32 00              // The I2C code                 |
> USHORT  usVoltageValue          :       BC 00             // The corresponding I2C value  |--> asVolI2cLut[1];         // end with 0xff
> 
> usVoltageCode & usVoltageValue will repeat until 0xff , so at 01 07 0C another section has started??










I could't wait for deeper-blue confirmation and I have change the 0E for 00 in these two tables:

01 07 0C *00 0E* 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 <--01 VDDC + 07 SVID2 voltage

to 01 07 0C *00 00* 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

05 07 0C *00 0E* 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 <--05 VDDGXF + 07 SVID2 voltage

to 05 07 0C *00 00* 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

So the values are changed fom:

offset trim 10= 2 Use initial offset (default)
load line slope trim 011=3 LL slope (Default 38.7%)

To:

offset trim 00= 0 offset
load line slope trim 000= 0 remove all load line drop form output.

And now I see voltages bettween 1.194V and 1.156V in games, and 1.175V instead of 1.125V using gpuz render test







.

So it is doing some thing









I have to test with i2c and AB to test if now PLL values can be changed, or it is blocked only to 0.


----------



## gupsterg

@Energylite

No idea what to suggest







, sorry







.

@mynm

+rep for info and pushing into unknown territories with ROM mod







.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep for info and pushing into unknown territories with ROM mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You are welcome, and thanks for the rep+, and thanks of course for your help.









I will post this at tonga bios mod thread and I will do some graphic to show the differences.









The problem now is to know what is vddgfx voltage and if I only have to change de vddc table or both.

Other thing I think is that maybe erasing the tables we could get LL slope control via I2C.


----------



## KGB1st

Hallo guys! I need ask to with one question. Did I can overclock my msi r9 390x from 1080 mhz to 1500 or 1600 mhz on ekwb water block?
Power of my card is too low at given time. Today we have more powerfull video cards, as 1070 or 1080.
I think for this operation I need update vgas' bios.. if it possible
If this card can do this? And if it can, so can you help me with this? Thanks.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB1st*
> 
> Hallo guys! I need ask to with one question. Did I can overclock my msi r9 390x from 1080 mhz to 1500 or 1600 mhz on ekwb water block?
> Power of my card is too low at given time. Today we have more powerfull video cards, as 1070 or 1080.
> I think for this operation I need update vgas' bios.. if it possible
> If this card can do this? And if it can, so can you help me with this? Thanks.


No way. Not gonna happen. I am under water and I think somewhere around 1200 is the limit without voltmodding and more extreme means of cooling.


----------



## KGB1st

kek. I thought that this card can be overcloked to 1600 mhz D Ok. Now I understand something about this. I tried to usage 1180/1590(not water cooling) limit, but got arts. Now I've ekwb wb(must be installed), so I not uderstand if water can solve this problem? Why I got artefacts on this limit?


----------



## PRSCU24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB1st*
> 
> kek. I thought that this card can be overcloked to 1600 mhz D Ok. Now I understand something about this. I tried to usage 1180/1590(not water cooling) limit, but got arts. Now I've ekwb wb(must be installed), so I not uderstand if water can solve this problem? Why I got artefacts on this limit?


Please read some GPU overclocking tutorial before frying your card.


----------



## mirzet1976

R9 290 clock 1300mhz is like GTX 970 1600mhz, if R9 290/X could achieve clock 1600+mhz would be at the level of GTX 1070- maybe. For benching I use 1330+mhz but not for gaming artefacts on screen.


----------



## igotek

I have 6 pcs R9 390X. They are required too much power. is it possible to use less power ? And how could I set its core clock to 1140 hz ? I can do it by using MSI Afteburner. Is it possible to put it in bios ?


----------



## Energylite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igotek*
> 
> I have 6 pcs R9 390X. They are required too much power. is it possible to use less power ? And how could I set its core clock to 1140 hz ? I can do it by using MSI Afteburner. Is it possible to put it in bios ?


Yes of course


----------



## igotek

I have downloaded the Hawaii bios reader. And gpuz tech power. I ve got bios back up. Please help me to set the core clock from 1080 to 1140. And is it possible to set core voltage from +19 to -6 ? These values are good for this graphic card.


----------



## DrunkenCat

need some help i got a 290x refrence card im moding to 8gb useing same ram chips the 390x uses wondering if i can just use a 390x bios that uses the ram chips i got that match the 390x 8gb or do i need a custom bios from a 290x pm me help whould be amazing i got the tools and hard where to mod the card im just not to good with the softwere


----------



## gupsterg

If in your shoes first I'd opt to insert the relevant VRAM_info table for the RAM IC that your using from a 390X ROM into the factory ROM of your 290X. Once I had tested and gained performance data for that ROM I would probably try a 390X ROM which supports the RAM IC your using, but with the VoltageObjectInfo table from your factory 290X.


----------



## dimster

Hey guys I need some help.
I have the chance to buy a used Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X OC (UEFI) (8Gb) and I would like to know a few things.

1) Can I flash it to r9 390x bios
2) And if yes would I have some benefits or could I instead simply oc this gpu and match the r9 390x performance?

As far I know it is basically the same gpu with tighter vram timings for r9 390x and possibly higher stock speed both vram and chip.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimster*
> 
> Hey guys I need some help.
> I have the chance to buy a used Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X OC (UEFI) (8Gb) and I would like to know a few things.
> 
> 1) Can I flash it to r9 390x bios
> 2) And if yes would I have some benefits or could I instead simply oc this gpu and match the r9 390x performance?
> 
> As far I know it is basically the same gpu with tighter vram timings for r9 390x and possibly higher stock speed both vram and chip.


I don't know the specifics but the physical gpu core is 100% exactly the same as the 290X. From everything I've found the 390X just uses faster ram and a different bios with a minor (like +50 mhz) core overclock and that's all.


----------



## CALiteral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I don't know the specifics but the physical gpu core is 100% exactly the same as the 290X. From everything I've found the 390X just uses faster ram and a different bios with a minor (like +50 mhz) core overclock and that's all.


Yep. After I put the 390 VRAM_info table into my 290x, I got identical performance between my 290x and my 390x at the same clocks. According to Firestrike, anyway.


----------



## Darknessrise13

I run my 290 at -75mv with 390 timings (iirc) at 1000/1250. Can I lower the timings further to try and pull performance up some more? I'm not too good with how the edits work outside of the bios editor.

Edit1: I run it like this to increase heat efficiency as much as possible without sacrificing performance so if there are any other suggestions for that too, I'd appreciate them!


----------



## DrunkenCat

well wondering if any ones willing to fab me up the bios to make the ram im going to install on my board im water cooling the setup and seeing how much it can over clock it pm me if any one can help me thanks


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkenCat*
> 
> well wondering if any ones willing to fab me up the bios to make the ram im going to install on my board im water cooling the setup and seeing how much it can over clock it pm me if any one can help me thanks


The guy (Or girl?) you want to talk with would be gupsterg, try PM'ing them and I might suggest giving em an overview of your situation and your project in the message, so they don't have to track back posts in this thread.

Hope ya don't mind me sending one your way gupsterg.


----------



## matni01

hello, this is my result for CUInfo.
am i able to unlock my 390 to 390x?
or no luck at all?

Sapphire Nitro R9 390 (1040/1500)



Spoiler: CUInfo Result!



Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E324
DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500003AA Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matni01*
> 
> hello, this is my result for CUInfo.
> am i able to unlock my 390 to 390x?
> or no luck at all?
> 
> Sapphire Nitro R9 390 (1040/1500)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CUInfo Result!
> 
> 
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E324
> DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500003AA Elpida
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> 40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


The CUs are in good line but they're not done by bios replacement. I'm not sure if there is a way you could do it or not.


----------



## Darknessrise13

Alright so I've read over and watched the videos for changing memory timings but I can't seem to wrap my head around it. I currently have a MBA-PRO bios by stilt which has optimized timings but I'm looking to pull my 1250 strap down to a lower set of timings, say the 1000 strap for an extreme attempt. I've looked at the hex and such but it's just a little past me, I've never been too good with hex. I'll throw my bios up down below, if someone could lend me a hand, or even help guide me through it, I'd really appreciate it!

Edit: Also, how high can we set VRM switching freq? I've tested at 600khz but was a bit afraid to go any higher.

Hawaii.zip 98k .zip file


Edit: Got it to 1.055-1.071v stable thus far, 1000/1250 and power limit set in vbios at 180 with no throttling! Making a super efficient 290 and it feels great. Just need to tighten the timings down as much as I can and see if maybe the undervolt can go further with a higher VRM freq.


----------



## MihaStar

Hi there!









Specially for @DrunkenCat, but also for anyone interested...
Here's the BIOS for those brave guys who is going to replace the RAM chips on their reference R290/R290X cards from 2Gbit to 4Gbit.

MBA_290X_AJR_BABG.zip 42k .zip file


It's a "first step" BIOS that is built on a 41.0.1.3746 reference version, with carefully modified VRAM_Info section that includes:
- Autodetect + two RAM profiles for most popular 4Gbit ICs (Hynix H5GC4H24AJR and Elpida EDW4032BABG)
- Modified MC timing sections (according to respective 390 BIOSes)
- Full 10-entry strap sections for both RAM types
- Adjusted memory controller settings in end of the VRAM_Info block.

In other points, it's a generic BIOS that should be flashed before the RAM replacement procedure, and being booted after everything is done to check if the RAM works normally. Then it might be also used as a basis for further tuning and adjustments.

The BIOS has been verified on my modified 290X with Elpida 4032 RAM, it's okay, but I don't have a similar card with Hynix AJR, unfortunately.
So, anyone who has success with Hinyx AJR, please report back that the BIOS is okay, it's appreciated.


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specially for @DrunkenCat, but also for anyone interested...
> Here's the BIOS for those brave guys who is going to replace the RAM chips on their reference R290/R290X cards from 2Gbit to 4Gbit.
> 
> MBA_290X_AJR_BABG.zip 42k .zip file
> 
> 
> It's a "first step" BIOS that is built on a 41.0.1.3746 reference version, with carefully modified VRAM_Info section that includes:
> - Autodetect + two RAM profiles for most popular 4Gbit ICs (Hynix H5GC4H24AJR and Elpida EDW4032BABG)
> - Modified MC timing sections (according to respective 390 BIOSes)
> - Full 10-entry strap sections for both RAM types
> - Adjusted memory controller settings in end of the VRAM_Info block.
> 
> In other points, it's a generic BIOS that should be flashed before the RAM replacement procedure, and being booted after everything is done to check if the RAM works normally. Then it might be also used as a basis for further tuning and adjustments.
> 
> The BIOS has been verified on my modified 290X with Elpida 4032 RAM, it's okay, but I don't have a similar card with Hynix AJR, unfortunately.
> So, anyone who has success with Hinyx AJR, please report back that the BIOS is okay, it's appreciated.


May I ask how you went about replacing the BGA chips? I'm assuming you have access to a BGA rework machine. If not, how could one do it?


----------



## matni01

soo you're telling me that i have 0% chance?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matni01*
> 
> soo you're telling me that i have 0% chance?


I suppose you could find a bios for a R9 390X and try to flash it and see what happens.. don't blame us if you brick it though and hope you save your original bios somewhere and have a second computer or spare video card to use to re-flash if it doesn't work.


----------



## bardacuda

Where do you guys get those hex editing programs that nicely highlight the four bytes at the beginning of each memory strap in yellow and the whole VRAM Info section in blue?

Also is there a way to make the MemoryInfo tool read a GPU that's not in slot 0 or a different tool that does? I want to pull the memory info from the cards in slot 1, 2, and 3 as well without shutting down and rearranging all the guts each time if I could.

Err....'nother question now. If I want to edit the 1250 MHz strap, do I have to edit the data between 48 E8 01 *01* - 1C 19 02 *01* and *also* between 48 E8 01 *02* - 1C 19 02 *02*? Or do I just edit the data between 48 E8 01 *01* and 1C 19 02 *01* *only*?

And finally, for the people that have done this and stress tested, what do you find to be the most optimal stable settings? I was thinking of putting The Stilt's timings in the 1250, 1375, and 1500 MHz straps, and then using my stock 1375MHz straps in the the 1625MHz and up sections (but probably never clock higher than 1500 anyway). Has anyone tried 1125 timings at higher freqs? Are they tighter than Stilt's 1250 timings? I have both Elpida and Hynix cards.

EDIT: So I went ahead and modded my Elpida card, as it only had the one set of straps for each frequency, so I figured I couldn't screw it up. I used the Stilt's Elpida BBBG timings from the OP and copied them into the 1250, 1375, and 1500MHz sections. The mem clock is now running at 1425MHz (up from 1375 w/ stock BIOS) without errors. This resulted in a 25% increase in performance in ZCash mining! Just wanna say big thanks to everyone who did the hard work figuring all this stuff out and +rep to all you guys!

gupsterg, DDSZ, The Stilt, OneB1t, Lard, sTOrM41, asder000....if I missed anyone plz let me know

Now I just need to figure out *** I am doing with my Hynix cards


----------



## Walrusbonzo

Has anyone got a link for Lard's command table calculator? i'm wanting to do the 390x MC mod to my 290x and just need this.

Many thanks!!!


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Walrusbonzo*
> 
> Has anyone got a link for Lard's command table calculator? i'm wanting to do the 390x MC mod to my 290x and just need this.
> 
> Many thanks!!!


I think you just need to load your rom in the AtomBIOS tool and it will produce a text file with the info you need.


----------



## Walrusbonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I think you just need to load your rom in the AtomBIOS tool and it will produce a text file with the info you need.


It appears there is more to it than that.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOUx2hDHBY4 - from 4 minutes onwards.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Walrusbonzo*
> 
> It appears there is more to it than that.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOUx2hDHBY4 - from 4 minutes onwards.


Ah I misunderstood. I think this is the post you are looking for:

www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/#post_24838075


----------



## gupsterg

@Walrusbonzo

It is in OP, heading How to edit ROM for data/command table length changes

@bardacuda

Hex workshop has color mapping facility, this is not an automatic process, you still need to tell program what hex values you want highlighted. Most images in the thread where hexadecimal is marked is pretty much screenies marked with paint.


----------



## Walrusbonzo

@gupsterg and @bardacuda

Many thanks for this. Sorry I had to ask, for whatever reason I just couldn't find it on the OP.

EDIT: So, if I read correctly in OP, I don't actually need to do this command/data table tweak if my original VRAM info is larger than the 390x one I pasted in? As long as I zero out the rest? Well, I did that and it appears to be working. Had a good boost in mining speed on one of my 290x that was slower than the others.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Walrusbonzo*
> 
> So, if I read correctly in OP, I don't actually need to do this command/data table tweak if my original VRAM info is larger than the 390x one I pasted in? As long as I zero out the rest?


Correct







.


----------



## Walrusbonzo

Thanks again, much appreciated.

Great OP BTW, I've found it very useful this last year.


----------



## gupsterg

No problem







, all made possible by all that contributed







.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bardacuda
> 
> Hex workshop has color mapping facility, this is not an automatic process, you still need to tell program what hex values you want highlighted. Most images in the thread where hexadecimal is marked is pretty much screenies marked with paint.


Ok that's what I figured. I was just looking at @navjack27's video and thought it was pretty convenient









What about reading the memory info for GPUs other than 0? Is switching the cards around the only way to do that?

The main thing I am curious about though, is if I have multiple memory straps for each frequency. Like if I have one for 48 E8 01 01, and another one for 48 E8 01 02, which one do I change? That's one XFX card....the other card is even weirder. It seems to only have two memory straps: One for 40 9C 00, and one for 48 E8 01 (and these also appear more than once each in the ROM)

XFX DD Relevant Section:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*40 9C 00 01* 33 31 33 20 00 00 00 00 84 94 22 10 F0 54 09 06 0F 0B A2 01 00 23 80 00 22 AA 1C 08
12 01 14 20 8A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 06 05 0B 0C 1A 0C 10 0D *80 38 01 01* 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00
E7 AC 35 20 50 55 0B 0D 1A 97 34 03 00 24 81 00 22 AA 1C 08 4B 06 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20
0C 08 15 19 33 18 1B 11 *90 5F 01 01* 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 31 46 24 50 55 0C 0D 1C 18 A5 03
00 26 A1 00 22 AA 1C 08 4B 07 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0D 0A 18 1B 3A 19 1D 11 *A0 86 01 01*
55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 B5 46 27 50 55 0C 0D 1E 99 05 04 00 26 A2 00 22 AA 1C 08 4B 08 14 20
AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0E 0A 1A 1E 40 1A 1F 11 *74 B7 01 01* 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 6B BD 57 2D <---The 1125MHz strap only occurs once
60 55 0D 0E 22 9C 96 04 00 28 C3 00 22 BB 1C 08 53 0A 14 20 BA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 10 0C 1E 22
49 1D 23 12 *48 E8 01 01* 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 8C C5 58 31 60 55 0F 0F 25 1E 17 05 00 48 C4 00
22 CC 1C 08 5C 0B 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 12 0D 20 25 51 1F 26 13 *1C 19 02 01* 77 71 33 20
00 00 00 00 AD CD 69 37 70 55 0F 10 29 21 98 05 00 4A E5 00 22 EE 1C 08 64 0D 14 20 5A 89 00 A0
00 00 01 20 14 0E 24 2A 59 22 2A 14 *F0 49 02 01* 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3B 70 55 10 10
2B A2 18 06 00 4A E6 00 22 00 9D 08 64 0E 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 15 0F 27 2D 61 23 2C 14
*C4 7A 02 01* 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 10 5A 7B 41 80 55 11 11 2E A5 99 06 00 4C 06 01 22 11 9D 08
6C 0F 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 17 11 2B 31 69 26 2F 15 *98 AB 02 01* 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00
31 62 7C 47 80 55 11 11 30 A7 1A 07 00 4C 06 01 22 22 9D 08 6C 0F 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20
19 12 2F 36 71 28 31 15 20 4E 00 02 99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 60 88 11 07 C0 54 0A 06 0F 09 91 00
00 20 41 00 22 AA 1C 08 15 00 14 20 9A 88 40 A1 00 00 07 C0 03 01 05 07 09 0A 10 0C *40 9C 00 02* <---Now begins another section of straps








99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 60 94 12 0F D0 54 0A 07 15 8D 32 01 00 20 41 00 22 AA 1C 08 1D 03 14 20
9A 88 80 A2 00 00 07 C0 06 01 0A 0F 13 0E 16 0C *80 38 01 02* 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 A5 AC 35 1F
30 55 09 0C 20 98 75 02 00 44 82 00 22 AA 1C 08 44 09 14 20 2A 89 00 A5 00 00 07 C0 0C 06 14 1A
27 19 21 0F *90 5F 01 02* 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 E7 B4 36 23 40 55 09 0D 24 9B C6 02 00 44 A2 00
22 AA 1C 08 4C 0B 14 20 2A 89 80 A5 00 00 07 C0 0E 08 16 1C 2C 1C 25 0F *A0 86 01 02* 77 71 33 20 <---2nd 1000MHz strap
00 00 00 00 29 39 57 26 50 55 09 0E 26 1D 17 03 00 68 C2 00 22 AA 1C 08 54 0C 14 20 AA 89 00 A6
00 00 07 C0 0F 0A 18 1D 31 1E 27 10 *48 E8 01 02* 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 AD 49 59 30 70 55 09 10 <---Jumps straight to the 1250 strap
2D 23 E9 03 00 68 C3 00 22 AA 1C 08 64 0F 14 20 BA 89 80 A7 00 00 07 C0 13 0E 1E 23 3E 24 2E 11
*1C 19 02 02* 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 EF 51 6A 34 80 55 09 11 32 26 4A 04 00 6A E4 00 22 AA 1C 08
6C 02 14 20 CA 89 00 A8 02 00 07 C0 15 10 20 25 44 27 33 11 *F0 49 02 02* 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00
31 5A 6B 3A 90 55 09 12 36 29 AB 04 00 6A E4 00 22 AA 1C 08 74 04 14 20 CA 89 00 A9 02 00 07 C0
17 12 24 29 4A 2A 37 12 *C4 7A 02 02* 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 73 62 7C 3E B0 55 09 14 3A 2D 1C 05
00 69 26 01 22 AA 1C 08 04 06 14 20 EA 89 80 A9 03 00 07 C0 19 14 26 2B 51 2E 3B 13 *98 AB 02 02*
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 B5 6A 7D 43 C0 55 09 15 3E 30 7D 05 00 6A 27 01 22 AA 1C 08 0C 08 14 20
FA 89 40 AA 03 00 07 C0 1B 16 29 2E 57 31 3F 13



XFX DD Black Ed. Relevant Section:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*40 9C 00 01* 33 31 33 20 00 00 00 00 84 94 22 10 F0 54 09 06 0F 07 A2 01 00 23 80 00 22 AA 1C 08 <---4th Byte = 01
12 01 14 20 8A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 06 05 0B 0C 1A 0C 10 0D *48 E8 01 01* 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 <---4th Byte = 01
8C C5 58 31 60 55 0F 0F 25 11 17 05 00 48 C4 00 22 CC 1C 08 5C 0B 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20
12 0D 20 25 51 1F 26 13 20 4E 00 02 99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 60 88 11 07 C0 54 0A 06 0F 05 91 00
00 20 41 00 22 AA 1C 08 15 00 14 20 9A 88 40 A1 00 00 07 C0 03 01 05 07 09 0A 10 0C *48 E8 01 02* <---4th Byte = 02
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 AD 49 59 30 70 55 09 10 2D 15 E9 03 00 68 C3 00 22 AA 1C 08 64 0F 14 20
BA 89 80 A7 00 00 07 C0 13 0E 1E 23 3E 24 2E 11 *40 9C 00 03* 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 84 94 12 12 <---4th Byte = 03








40 55 0B 0C 15 09 93 01 00 20 41 00 22 DD 1C 08 43 04 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 06 05 0D 0E
19 14 16 10 *48 E8 01 03* 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 8C C5 58 35 80 55 10 11 2C 94 18 05 00 48 C5 00 <---Also 03. These are the only straps I can find
22 FF 1C 08 6C 0F 14 20 5A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 12 0D 24 29 51 24 2D 15



At stock settings, the Black Edition is the best performing card. This makes sense, since it seems to be using the stock 1250MHz strap even though it's clocked at almost 1500MHz (because there aren't any higher straps)


----------



## Walrusbonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Ok that's what I figured. I was just looking at @navjack27's video and thought it was pretty convenient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about reading the memory info for GPUs other than 0? Is switching the cards around the only way to do that?
> 
> The main thing I am curious about though, is if I have multiple memory straps for each frequency. Like if I have one for 48 E8 01 01, and another one for 48 E8 01 02, which one do I change? That's one XFX card....the other card is even weirder. It seems to only have two memory straps: One for 40 9C 00, and one for 48 E8 01 (and these also appear twice each in the ROM)
> 
> XFX DD Relevant Section:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *40 9C 00 01* 33 31 33 20 00 00 00 00 84 94 22 10 F0 54 09 06 0F 0B A2 01 00 23 80 00 22 AA 1C 08
> 12 01 14 20 8A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 06 05 0B 0C 1A 0C 10 0D *80 38 01 01* 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00
> E7 AC 35 20 50 55 0B 0D 1A 97 34 03 00 24 81 00 22 AA 1C 08 4B 06 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20
> 0C 08 15 19 33 18 1B 11 *90 5F 01 01* 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 31 46 24 50 55 0C 0D 1C 18 A5 03
> 00 26 A1 00 22 AA 1C 08 4B 07 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0D 0A 18 1B 3A 19 1D 11 *A0 86 01 01*
> 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 B5 46 27 50 55 0C 0D 1E 99 05 04 00 26 A2 00 22 AA 1C 08 4B 08 14 20
> AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0E 0A 1A 1E 40 1A 1F 11 *74 B7 01 01* 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 6B BD 57 2D <---The 1125MHz strap only occurs once
> 60 55 0D 0E 22 9C 96 04 00 28 C3 00 22 BB 1C 08 53 0A 14 20 BA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 10 0C 1E 22
> 49 1D 23 12 *48 E8 01 01* 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 8C C5 58 31 60 55 0F 0F 25 1E 17 05 00 48 C4 00
> 22 CC 1C 08 5C 0B 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 12 0D 20 25 51 1F 26 13 *1C 19 02 01* 77 71 33 20
> 00 00 00 00 AD CD 69 37 70 55 0F 10 29 21 98 05 00 4A E5 00 22 EE 1C 08 64 0D 14 20 5A 89 00 A0
> 00 00 01 20 14 0E 24 2A 59 22 2A 14 *F0 49 02 01* 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3B 70 55 10 10
> 2B A2 18 06 00 4A E6 00 22 00 9D 08 64 0E 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 15 0F 27 2D 61 23 2C 14
> *C4 7A 02 01* 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 10 5A 7B 41 80 55 11 11 2E A5 99 06 00 4C 06 01 22 11 9D 08
> 6C 0F 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 17 11 2B 31 69 26 2F 15 *98 AB 02 01* 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00
> 31 62 7C 47 80 55 11 11 30 A7 1A 07 00 4C 06 01 22 22 9D 08 6C 0F 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20
> 19 12 2F 36 71 28 31 15 20 4E 00 02 99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 60 88 11 07 C0 54 0A 06 0F 09 91 00
> 00 20 41 00 22 AA 1C 08 15 00 14 20 9A 88 40 A1 00 00 07 C0 03 01 05 07 09 0A 10 0C *40 9C 00 02* <---Now begins another section of straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 60 94 12 0F D0 54 0A 07 15 8D 32 01 00 20 41 00 22 AA 1C 08 1D 03 14 20
> 9A 88 80 A2 00 00 07 C0 06 01 0A 0F 13 0E 16 0C *80 38 01 02* 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 A5 AC 35 1F
> 30 55 09 0C 20 98 75 02 00 44 82 00 22 AA 1C 08 44 09 14 20 2A 89 00 A5 00 00 07 C0 0C 06 14 1A
> 27 19 21 0F *90 5F 01 02* 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 E7 B4 36 23 40 55 09 0D 24 9B C6 02 00 44 A2 00
> 22 AA 1C 08 4C 0B 14 20 2A 89 80 A5 00 00 07 C0 0E 08 16 1C 2C 1C 25 0F *A0 86 01 02* 77 71 33 20 <---2nd 1000MHz strap
> 00 00 00 00 29 39 57 26 50 55 09 0E 26 1D 17 03 00 68 C2 00 22 AA 1C 08 54 0C 14 20 AA 89 00 A6
> 00 00 07 C0 0F 0A 18 1D 31 1E 27 10 *48 E8 01 02* 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 AD 49 59 30 70 55 09 10 <---Jumps straight to the 1250 strap
> 2D 23 E9 03 00 68 C3 00 22 AA 1C 08 64 0F 14 20 BA 89 80 A7 00 00 07 C0 13 0E 1E 23 3E 24 2E 11
> *1C 19 02 02* 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 EF 51 6A 34 80 55 09 11 32 26 4A 04 00 6A E4 00 22 AA 1C 08
> 6C 02 14 20 CA 89 00 A8 02 00 07 C0 15 10 20 25 44 27 33 11 *F0 49 02 02* 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00
> 31 5A 6B 3A 90 55 09 12 36 29 AB 04 00 6A E4 00 22 AA 1C 08 74 04 14 20 CA 89 00 A9 02 00 07 C0
> 17 12 24 29 4A 2A 37 12 *C4 7A 02 02* 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 73 62 7C 3E B0 55 09 14 3A 2D 1C 05
> 00 69 26 01 22 AA 1C 08 04 06 14 20 EA 89 80 A9 03 00 07 C0 19 14 26 2B 51 2E 3B 13 *98 AB 02 02*
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 B5 6A 7D 43 C0 55 09 15 3E 30 7D 05 00 6A 27 01 22 AA 1C 08 0C 08 14 20
> FA 89 40 AA 03 00 07 C0 1B 16 29 2E 57 31 3F 13
> 
> 
> 
> XFX DD Black Ed. Relevant Section:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *40 9C 00 01* 33 31 33 20 00 00 00 00 84 94 22 10 F0 54 09 06 0F 07 A2 01 00 23 80 00 22 AA 1C 08 <---4th Byte = 01
> 12 01 14 20 8A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 06 05 0B 0C 1A 0C 10 0D 48 E8 01 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00
> 8C C5 58 31 60 55 0F 0F 25 11 17 05 00 48 C4 00 22 CC 1C 08 5C 0B 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20
> 12 0D 20 25 51 1F 26 13 20 4E 00 02 99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 60 88 11 07 C0 54 0A 06 0F 05 91 00
> 00 20 41 00 22 AA 1C 08 15 00 14 20 9A 88 40 A1 00 00 07 C0 03 01 05 07 09 0A 10 0C *48 E8 01 02* <---4th Byte = 02
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 AD 49 59 30 70 55 09 10 2D 15 E9 03 00 68 C3 00 22 AA 1C 08 64 0F 14 20
> BA 89 80 A7 00 00 07 C0 13 0E 1E 23 3E 24 2E 11 *40 9C 00 03* 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 84 94 12 12 <---4th Byte = 03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 55 0B 0C 15 09 93 01 00 20 41 00 22 DD 1C 08 43 04 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 06 05 0D 0E
> 19 14 16 10 *48 E8 01 03* 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 8C C5 58 35 80 55 10 11 2C 94 18 05 00 48 C5 00 <---Also 03. These are the only 4 I can find
> 22 FF 1C 08 6C 0F 14 20 5A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 12 0D 24 29 51 24 2D 15
> 
> 
> 
> At stock settings, the Black Edition is the best performing card. This makes sense, since it seems to be using the stock 1250MHz strap even though it's clocked at almost 1500MHz (because there aren't any higher straps)


Most cards have a BIOS that supports two different RAM types, for example, Hynix AFR and Elpdia BBBG. There are two straps, one for each different type of RAM. I believe 1125MHz only appears for Hynx chips. When you have established which RAM your card uses you can just adjust the straps for that RAM. You can also use GPUz to establish if your RAM is Hynix or Elpdia. Usually you can see in the ROM whether the RAM is Hynix AFR/BFR/MFR etc.


----------



## bardacuda

Ok, well I guess I better get moving with the memory info tool then










Anyone know if The Stilt posted straps for BFR and/or MFR chips?


----------



## gupsterg

OP > Memory Timings Modding > What area of ROM to mod? , view first image red boxes plus re-read that section and view each image and it should help you concerning the RAM ID hex value.

The Stilt has not posted BFR/MFR timings for Hawaii. One idea maybe to search for his posts on mining forums, where he posted 7950/70 or 280/X ROMs. Those cards use the same density of RAM IC as would be on Hawaii. So if one of those ROMs support an IC your after timings for, just copy the timings from that ROM to a Hawaii VRAM_Info.


----------



## bardacuda

Okay, so if I understand correctly; if I see in my ROM that the BIOS supports Hynix AFR, Elpida BBBG, and Hynix BFR, in that order; and if I also see in the MemoryInfo tool that my card has Hynix BFR ICs; then I would only edit the straps where the fourth byte = 03, and leave the straps where the fourth byte = 01 or 02 alone, correct?


----------



## gupsterg

Yes







.

In the section I pointed out in OP also ref the 2nd image there. A VRAM_info table can be say "Autodetect" plus 1 or more RAM IC support; then "Autodetect" is 00 and the other supported IC's become 01 and so on. If there is no "Autodetect" then RAM IC becomes 00.


----------



## bardacuda

Awesome, thanks!









EDIT: Well it seems MemoryInfo must get its info from some file on the hard drive which does not get removed after wiping drivers with DDU.
Even after I removed the card with the Elpida mem and wiped the drivers it still only shows this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This shouldn't be possible, since the only two cards that were plugged in were an R9 270 2GB which has a 256-bit bus, and an XFX 290 which has Hynix VRAM.
The only card with 4GB Elpida RAM is the Gigabyte 290 which is obviously disconnected in the pic. I also see the same result in MemoryInfo with the other XFX 290 plugged in (But with the Gigabyte also unplugged still)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





XFX DD



XFX DD Black Ed.





Anyhow....I'm just going to find better 1250MHz timings for every RAM IC that I can, and edit them all. That way, regardless of which RAM ICs are actually present on my cards, it should still use improved timings. If I edit a strap for a memory type that isn't on my card, it shouldn't cause any problems, right? I suspect the BE is using Hynix BFR chips so hopefully I can find some timings for that.

On a side note...are there any case modding contests on the go? I think I should make a submission!









EDIT2: Success! For one card anyway (the other one definitely has BFR chips). Getting ~7.5% higher performance with a 90MHz memory downclock







Thanks again for your help, gupsterg. There's no way I'd ever be able to attempt this level of tinkering without this thread.

EDIT3: Found some 1125MHz timings for Hynix BFR over in @Lard's Tahiti Memory Timings thread and was able to copy those in to my 1250MHz+ timings. I needed to down-clock 75Mhz to get it stable and the performance seems to be the same....maybe slightly higher though? Never would have occurred to me to try that so thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Walrusbonzo

@bardacuda
I did the same, used Lard's timings from his Tahiti posts for my 290x.

Yes, you can edit straps for the other RAM chips not on the card, but not much point









Regarding voltage offsets, are the numbers signed? I.E. if I put in FF does that give me -1 x 6.25mv ? FE would be -2 x 6.25mv?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Walrusbonzo*
> 
> Regarding voltage offsets, are the numbers signed? I.E. if I put in FF does that give me -1 x 6.25mv ? FE would be -2 x 6.25mv?


Yep







, Eight-bit two's-complement integers.


----------



## Walrusbonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Eight-bit two's-complement integers.


Excellent, thanks again!


----------



## PontiacGTX

since the tahiti bios mod isnt really active I wonder if when you edit the straps and you need to add more than defaut one do I need to add the timming else where in BIOS other than in the row of straps and timmings?


----------



## Walrusbonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> since the tahiti bios mod isnt really active I wonder if when you edit the straps and you need to add more than defaut one do I need to add the timming else where in BIOS other than in the row of straps and timmings?


When overwriting timings with a new one it's as simple as putting in a new frequency over the top of an existing one, that's all that is needed. But if you add in extra straps and keep the existing ones then the ROM will increase in size. You would need to trim some other areas of the ROM to bring it back to size and make further amendments to the command/data table.


----------



## Walrusbonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Awesome, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Well it seems MemoryInfo must get its info from some file on the hard drive which does not get removed after wiping drivers with DDU.
> Even after I removed the card with the Elpida mem and wiped the drivers it still only shows this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shouldn't be possible, since the only two cards that were plugged in were an R9 270 2GB which has a 256-bit bus, and an XFX 290 which has Hynix VRAM.
> The only card with 4GB Elpida RAM is the Gigabyte 290 which is obviously disconnected in the pic. I also see the same result in MemoryInfo with the other XFX 290 plugged in (But with the Gigabyte also unplugged still)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XFX DD
> 
> 
> 
> XFX DD Black Ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow....I'm just going to find better 1250MHz timings for every RAM IC that I can, and edit them all. That way, regardless of which RAM ICs are actually present on my cards, it should still use improved timings. If I edit a strap for a memory type that isn't on my card, it shouldn't cause any problems, right? I suspect the BE is using Hynix BFR chips so hopefully I can find some timings for that.
> 
> On a side note...are there any case modding contests on the go? I think I should make a submission!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2: Success! For one card anyway (the other one definitely has BFR chips). Getting ~7.5% higher performance with a 90MHz memory downclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your help, gupsterg. There's no way I'd ever be able to attempt this level of tinkering without this thread.
> 
> EDIT3: Found some 1125MHz timings for Hynix BFR over in @Lard's Tahiti Memory Timings thread and was able to copy those in to my 1250MHz+ timings. I needed to down-clock 75Mhz to get it stable and the performance seems to be the same....maybe slightly higher though? Never would have occurred to me to try that so thanks for the suggestion


@bardacuda

I think our goals are the same, I've got 7 different 290x here that I'm modding. You have 290x to mod also, and I believe you're also mining zcash? Right?

I've got 2 Hynix AFR cards, 1 Hynix BFR, 1 Elpida BABG(8GB) and 3 Elpida BBBG.

So far i've modded all of them with 390 MC timings, set clocks to 1000/1250 and set DPM7 voltage to 1150mv(~ -100mv).

With stock timings, only the BFR card will do 1500MHz on the memory stable. All of the others cards will only do 1400~1475MHz. So I've tightened the timings on the 2 AFRs(1000MHz strap copied to every higher one) and 3 BBBGs(Used Lard's timings). I'm finding all three Hynix cards are doing 135~145 sol/s. But all the Elpida cards only do 115~130 sol/s. Although not entirely the reason, the higher memory clocks on the Hynix cards seems to help as currently I'm running them at 1500 for the BFR, 1350 for the AFRs and 1250 for all the Elpida cards.

Tonight i'm going to tighten the BFR and BABG chip cards. Then I'm going redo the BBBG ones with 1000MHz strap to all higher ones, see if that helps ZCash.

But so far, it's looking like for ZCash, Hynix is the winner and by a good 10~15%. This is using the same core clock across all 7 cards.

What are your findings so far?


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Walrusbonzo*
> 
> When overwriting timings with a new one it's as simple as putting in a new frequency over the top of an existing one, that's all that is needed. But if you add in extra straps and keep the existing ones then the ROM will increase in size. You would need to trim some other areas of the ROM to bring it back to size and make further amendments to the command/data table.


is there a guide for that?


----------



## Walrusbonzo

Yes, all in the op
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> is there a guide for that?


It's on the OP under the heading "Memory Timings Modding"


----------



## bardacuda

@Walrusbonzo

Well I have 3x 290s. One has Elpida BBBG, one with Hynix AFR, and one with Hynix BFR...and yes I am mining ZCash with them.

As far as speeds go...when they all had stock BIOSes, that was the order they were in from slowest to fastest. Now that they all have modded BIOSes, they have reversed order. My Elpida card is now the fastest and the Hynix BFR card is now the slowest.

https://youtu.be/UT0CNhRuTEY?t=6m26s









What I did for the mods was copy The Stilt's BBBG and AFR timings posted in the OP, and pasted them into the 1250, 1375, and 1500MHz straps in the respective cards. For the card with BFR, I just copied the stock 1125MHz timings from the Tahiti thread and pasted them into the 1250MHz-and-up strap.

As far as putting numbers on everything for results...it's a bit convoluted so best to use a table for that:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Since the BFR card's performance didn't change I used that as the baseline. The % numbers are just rough and the Sol/s numbers fluctuate but those were typical averages.


----------



## Walrusbonzo

LOL. I started the other way around. Hynix cards were the slowest, but since Claymore V5 they're now the fastest.

I'm just about to try some different timings for the Elpida cards and the BFR as I've not attempted modding timings for the BFR yet.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## bardacuda

Try Stilt's timings. They're like magic.


----------



## Walrusbonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Try Stilt's timings. They're like magic.


I am doing right now. Still only getting 155 sol/s at 1000/1350 while the Hynix cards continue to do 165~175 sol/s at the same clock speeds.


----------



## bardacuda

But can you clock the memory higher now? You should be able to clock higher with stilt's timings than with stock 1000MHz timings.


----------



## Walrusbonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> But can you clock the memory higher now? You should be able to clock higher with stilt's timings than with stock 1000MHz timings.


No, with the tighter timings the Hynix cards clock lower and the Elpida cards clock about the same. I feel I got all the worst memory overclocking 290x ever.









I really hoped the 390MC mod would help, but it did almost nothing.

One other possibility is that they won't clock higher on memory because I've significantly undervolted the GPU. This is because I'm running all of them on one 1600w PSU and so to keep power consumption below 1600w I don't run any at stock voltage. Currently wall power draw for mining ZCash at 1000/1350 is 1475w. So I do have enough headroom to test one or two at a time at stock voltage to test that possibility.


----------



## bardacuda

Core clock seems to have no effect on speed. I tried using 700MHz core and speed went down maybe 2Sol/s. If you do a major underclock you could probably do a major undervolt as well. This is probably getting a little off topic though so I am on btctalk if you want to take it there.


----------



## Walrusbonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Core clock seems to have no effect on speed. I tried using 700MHz core and speed went down maybe 2Sol/s. If you do a major underclock you could probably do a major undervolt as well. This is probably getting a little off topic though so I am on btctalk if you want to take it there.


I meant I wonder what effect core voltage has on memory clocks. The instability could be caused by the MC. So maybe GPU voltage or MC voltage needs increasing.

Interesting that you say that performance is the same with significantly lower clocks, I might create some new BIOSes tonight with a bigger undervolt. Newer drivers don't seem to allow underclocking....


----------



## Hellegaard1

If someone could point me in the right direction on how to unlock my R9-390 that'd be great. Thought about just flashing a 390x bios but there are no XFX 390x bios with Elpida memory support.



Hawaii.zip 101k .zip file


EDIT: Nevermind I unlocked them after searching for an hour or 2.


----------



## gupsterg

Recently spotted a R9 290 Tri-X OC Edition at an irresistible price, so bought it







.



Spoiler: ASIC Quality









Spoiler: Factory OC Clocks VID per DPM



Code:



Code:


DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  483 MHz, VID = 1.05600 V
DPM2: GPUClock =  699 MHz, VID = 1.05600 V
DPM3: GPUClock =  888 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
DPM4: GPUClock =  930 MHz, VID = 1.09300 V
DPM5: GPUClock =  965 MHz, VID = 1.13100 V
DPM6: GPUClock =  991 MHz, VID = 1.15600 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.15000 V





Odd that DPM 7 is 1.150V and DPM 6 1.156V, I put this anomaly down to how deviating from AMD reference clocks can result in "auto calculate" VID per DPM setting it at a reduced value. So next I modded the ROM to have AMD reference 290 GPU clock per DPM.



Spoiler: 290 reference clock ROM test



Code:



Code:


DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  483 MHz, VID = 1.05600 V
DPM2: GPUClock =  662 MHz, VID = 1.06200 V
DPM3: GPUClock =  841 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
DPM4: GPUClock =  881 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
DPM5: GPUClock =  914 MHz, VID = 1.13100 V
DPM6: GPUClock =  939 MHz, VID = 1.16800 V
DPM7: GPUClock =  947 MHz, VID = 1.16800 V





Interestingly like tests on my previous card I see DPM 2 to 7 have increased VID for lower GPU clocks.



Spoiler: Next check to see if unlockable







Just like the other 2x R9 290 Tri-X I've had it was not unlockable







.

Flashed back to the stock ROM and did some testing of OC'ing using MSI AB, this again was interesting







. By the time DDSZ had highlighted in this thread about how AIDA64 gains us VID per DPM I had fixed ROMs as I wanted so wasn't meddling with "things". Later I had bought Fiji and noted using SW OC can effect lower DPM VID/Clocks depending upon how far you OC with SW, I could not test this with Hawaii as I had sold the cards. This "phenomenon" does also occur on Hawaii







(when VID per DPM is "auto calculate" ie EVV).



Spoiler: VID per DPM compare







Early testing on stock ROM with just SW OC in OS I gained 1050MHz GPU stable @ 1.143V VID, as there is a -6.25mV GPU voltage offset present in the ROM (the one we call invisible in this thread). 1075MHz was a step too far for same VID. A 1050MHz OC isn't massive, ~10% above ref 290 clock but what I'm impressed with is the VID







. Stats in HWiNFO for power usage don't seem tremendously higher than:-

i) 2x 290 Tri-X (ASIC quality 74.1% & 78%)
ii) 1x Vapor-X 290X (ASIC Quality 76.1%)
iii) 1x DCUII 290X (ASIC Quality 72.1%)

but the VID for OC is most definitely lower for similar OC







. Looking forward to further testing with card







:-

i) for OC headroom.
ii) lower OCP to see when the card shuts down to see variance between what voltage chip see as amps vs HWiNFO reading.
iii) try the EDC counter in HWiNFO which wasn't around when I had my past Hawaii cards.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Recently spotted a R9 290 Tri-X OC Edition at an irresistible price, so bought it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ASIC Quality


Nice chip!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Walrusbonzo*
> 
> No, with the tighter timings the Hynix cards clock lower and the Elpida cards clock about the same. I feel I got all the worst memory overclocking 290x ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hoped the 390MC mod would help, but it did almost nothing.
> 
> One other possibility is that they won't clock higher on memory because I've significantly undervolted the GPU. This is because I'm running all of them on one 1600w PSU and so to keep power consumption below 1600w I don't run any at stock voltage. Currently wall power draw for mining ZCash at 1000/1350 is 1475w. So I do have enough headroom to test one or two at a time at stock voltage to test that possibility.


By "the tighter timings" you mean the stock 1000MHz timings? What about with Stilt's timings?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Walrusbonzo*
> 
> I meant I wonder what effect core voltage has on memory clocks. The instability could be caused by the MC. So maybe GPU voltage or MC voltage needs increasing.
> 
> Interesting that you say that performance is the same with significantly lower clocks, I might create some new BIOSes tonight with a bigger undervolt. Newer drivers don't seem to allow underclocking....


Right so you could get more headroom by doing that...although I guess that doesn't really help trying to get better memory stability...







I think increasing VDDCI is supposed to help MC stability but shouldn't really go beyond 1.050V. Have you had any luck so far?


----------



## Walrusbonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Nice chip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By "the tighter timings" you mean the stock 1000MHz timings? What about with Stilt's timings?
> Right so you could get more headroom by doing that...although I guess that doesn't really help trying to get better memory stability...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think increasing VDDCI is supposed to help MC stability but shouldn't really go beyond 1.050V. Have you had any luck so far?


Using Stilt timings on the Elpida BBBG and Hynix AFR cards. They're tighter timings, naturally, tighter timings mean the clock frequency won't go as high.

For the Hynix BFR and Elpida BABG cards I copied lower straps to higher straps as there doesn't appear to be "tweaked" timings out there for these two memory types.

With claymore V7 the picture has changed again anyway. All the cards except the 8GB Elpida BABG card are doing 215~225 sol/s. The Elpida BABG card is only doing about 210 sol/s

EDIT: And having said that, I slight tweak of clock speeds to raise core to 1033~1050 has made all the cards faster. Now getting between 220~230 sol/s per card


----------



## NitroOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Walrusbonzo*
> 
> Using Stilt timings on the Elpida BBBG and Hynix AFR cards. They're tighter timings, naturally, tighter timings mean the clock frequency won't go as high.
> 
> For the Hynix BFR and Elpida BABG cards I copied lower straps to higher straps as there doesn't appear to be "tweaked" timings out there for these two memory types.
> 
> With claymore V7 the picture has changed again anyway. All the cards except the 8GB Elpida BABG card are doing 215~225 sol/s. The Elpida BABG card is only doing about 210 sol/s
> 
> EDIT: And having said that, I slight tweak of clock speeds to raise core to 1033~1050 has made all the cards faster. Now getting between 220~230 sol/s per card


With v8 and the 390X stock bios i'm at 280-290 on a pair of hynix gigabyte 290's and an elpida HIS 290. 1100/1250 +88mV -100mV AUX +50 power. Life is good.


----------



## bardacuda

@gupsterg Hey just have a few questions about voltage edits. First off; is this a typo? I think you mean you shouldn't set a _lower_ number DPM state to have a higher voltage/clock than a _higher_ number state.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> *Explanation*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Part 1 - Dynamic Power Management (DPM)
> 
> 
> 
> First we have to understand Dynamic Power Management (DPM) has 8 states (0-7).
> 
> The rule is a lower number state has less voltage and lower frequency associated to it.
> 
> Therefore we should not edit a bios to have *higher* number DPM state to more voltage / frequency than a *lower* number state, this will cause issues.


Second question; If I add voltage values for each DPM state, and then afterwards overclock with afterburner, will it add even more voltage? For example: If I enter 1225mV for DPM7 which corresponds to 947MHz, and then after flashing I adjust the core clock in afterburner to 1100MHz, will AB try to apply more than 1.225V to my chip?

Third question; If I do the "VDDCI and associated RAM frequency" edit, will it apply the voltage to any frequency above the associated frequency? And also does the associated frequency need to be identical to the DPM 7 state frequency in the MEM Freq table? For example: If I enter 1325MHz and 1025mV, and then after flashing I adjust the memory clock in afterburner to 1350MHz, will it try to apply 1.000V or 1.025V? Similarly if I adjust the memory clock to below 1325MHz, will it only apply 1.000V? If my DPM7 frequency is 1250 or any value that doesn't match what I entered for the associated frequency, will that cause problems?

Also in that section you say
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> *Note:* Currently this complete mod can only be done using HEX editor and not with HawaiiReader. HawaiiReader now supports VDDCI editing only not associated frequency.


but I loaded a BIOS in HBR 2.1.6007.42902 and it has editable fields for both of those values so has that been changed?

Thanks!

@Walrusbonzo

Ok so Stilt's timings are tighter than the stock 1000MHz timings? I didn't know that. I thought they were somewhere closer to stock 1125MHz timings.

@NitroOC

280-290 is really good. I'm at ~277 w/ AFR Stilt timings @ 1100/1375 and the same for BBBG w/ Stilt timings @ 1100/1420. My BFR card is only doing ~267. Also, I am digging your sig rig


----------



## NitroOC

@barracuda Thanks, that's what got it all started.... I've yet to set up my real rig in my signature (4770K @ 4.5 (it did 4.8 at 1.35v but I couldn't keep it cool), 2x R9 290, 16gb ram, 750D, ssd, all air cooled).

I tried the STILT bios to see if it was any different and I couldn't get it stable enough to run close to the hash rate as the 390X bios posted here, so I flashed it back.

Miner keeps crashing when trying to multi-task on another user account so I'm going to put a 5770 in this until summer, buy three more 290's and put my old rig back together..


----------



## bardacuda

Interesting. I remember reading a post about how in the 290s the RAM chips can do 1600 - 1700 MHz but the limitation is the memory controller itself, which was improved with the 390. But if the memory controller is part of the Hawaii chip then the 290s and 390s must have the same memory controller (since they have the same chip) and the difference would actually be in the BIOS. Maybe that means flashing a 390 BIOS onto a 290 card will make the memory more stable/clock higher? I never actually tried that cuz I thought it only worked with reference PCBs.
Maybe the memory controller is a separate chip though I dunno. I did check the 390 BFR timings and (for the 1000 and 1125MHz straps at least) they are slightly different than the Tahiti timings.


----------



## NitroOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Interesting. I remember reading a post about how in the 290s the RAM chips can do 1600 - 1700 MHz but the limitation is the memory controller itself, which was improved with the 390. But if the memory controller is part of the Hawaii chip then the 290s and 390s must have the same memory controller (since they have the same chip) and the difference would actually be in the BIOS. Maybe that means flashing a 390 BIOS onto a 290 card will make the memory more stable/clock higher? I never actually tried that cuz I thought it only worked with reference PCBs.
> Maybe the memory controller is a separate chip though I dunno. I did check the 390 BFR timings and (for the 1000 and 1125MHz straps at least) they are slightly different than the Tahiti timings.


Both of my Hynix memory 290's were firestable at 1150/1475 on the stock bios. I had the Firestrike record for a 2x 290 and 4770k at the time. I haven't bench'd it on firestrike yet but at least with mining I can't go over 1100/1260, if I push the memory it locks up immediately, that's with +100 voltages on core and aux and +50 power.

I guess it needs looser straps then?


----------



## bardacuda

My Stilt-strapped AFR does 1375 memclk @ 1.000V AUX and 1.070V core.
My BFR with stock 1125MHz timings does 1365 memclk @ 1.000V AUX and 1.106V core. The BFR was doing 1475 memclk with stock 1250MHz timings but the performance was the same.

Dunno why you would be limited to 1260 memclk with stock timings but your performance is better anyway. Maybe your 390X BIOS isn't actually stock?


----------



## Walrusbonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> [
> 
> @Walrusbonzo
> 
> Ok so Stilt's timings are tighter than the stock 1000MHz timings? I didn't know that. I thought they were somewhere closer to stock 1125MHz timings.


No, I'm not saying that. I'm saying stilt timings are tighter than stock timings and even with stock timings very few of my cards will hit 1500MHz on the RAM, even with the 390 memory controller timing mod.

Infact, only the BFR memory card is stable with memory at 1500MHz with stock timings. Never tried higher.

All the AFR, BBBG and the one 8GB BABG card will not run stable at 1500MHz with stock timings. Let alone tighter Stilt timings.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Hey fellow BIOS flashers!

Been using Afterburner since I bought my 290 (on water) and set it to 1179/1450 @ +100mv.

However I'm starting to chase a little more performance and get the most out of my 290.

I'm using Trixx to get up to +200mv now and can do 1260/1450MHz Stable with +137mv.

However it is unstable in games/valley, yet stable in MSI Kombustor.

After a quick check, the vcore in kombustor is being correctly set to ~1.3v and for everything else it's ~1.24v hence the artifacting in everything apart from kombustor.

Just wondering if anyone has a reference BIOS with added voltage/if anyone would be willing to do it for me?









I'll maybe attempt it myself, but would be quicker/feel better if someone with BIOS editing/experience did it for me to be entirely honest. aha.


----------



## bardacuda

@Walrusbonzo

Ok so on the BBBG cards I had the best results with Stilt's timings. You say you tried Lard's timings and stock 1000MHz timings but they only clocked to 1250? My BBBG memclk is 1420 with Stilt timings and it's the highest performing card. I guess the memory controller must be unique to the card and not part of the chip because it doesn't seem like there is any way to get 290 mem clocks above ~1500 even though 390s can go higher.

@Matt-Matt

Careful going too high on the voltage on these power hungry cards. Even if your core temps and VRM temps are good it's still possible to exceed the amperage in the power cable. If you use two separate cables to power the card though it's ok.


----------



## Walrusbonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> @Walrusbonzo
> 
> Ok so on the BBBG cards I had the best results with Stilt's timings. You say you tried Lard's timings and stock 1000MHz timings but they only clocked to 1250? My BBBG memclk is 1420 with Stilt timings and it's the highest performing card. I guess the memory controller must be unique to the card and not part of the chip because it doesn't seem like there is any way to get 290 mem clocks above ~1500 even though 390s can go higher.


I could get higher clocks with stock timings, Lard timings a little lower, but Stilt timings I get lower clocks and the highest performance. All the BBBG cards are running at 1375MHz with Stilt timings. If I go higher I start to get memory errors in HWInfo.

No, the MC is part of the GPU silicon. But it's silicon lottery at play.


----------



## DrunkenCat

little up date picked up a cheap power color 390x devil for the cooler gpu is damaged and artifacts to hell reflow dident make a change so i had an idea i got a 290x card thats for a damaged pcb but the gpu die is good so i desided to swap them and give it a shot got nothing to lose now i just need to find a stencel for the 290 or the 390 gpu die or worst case ill sit and place balls on the gpu for an hour or so lol depending on my mood lol


----------



## DrunkenCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkenCat*
> 
> little up date picked up a cheap power color 390x devil for the cooler gpu is damaged and artifacts to hell reflow dident make a change so i had an idea i got a 290x card thats for a damaged pcb but the gpu die is good so i desided to swap them and give it a shot got nothing to lose now i just need to find a stencel for the 290 or the 390 gpu die or worst case ill sit and place balls on the gpu for an hour or so lol depending on my mood lol


i think my warrenty is void what u think guys lol


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> @Walrusbonzo
> 
> Ok so on the BBBG cards I had the best results with Stilt's timings. You say you tried Lard's timings and stock 1000MHz timings but they only clocked to 1250? My BBBG memclk is 1420 with Stilt timings and it's the highest performing card. I guess the memory controller must be unique to the card and not part of the chip because it doesn't seem like there is any way to get 290 mem clocks above ~1500 even though 390s can go higher.
> 
> @Matt-Matt
> 
> Careful going too high on the voltage on these power hungry cards. Even if your core temps and VRM temps are good it's still possible to exceed the amperage in the power cable. If you use two separate cables to power the card though it's ok.


Yeah of course, I've got a 850W Silverstone strider and running through two seperate cables. I bitcoin mined on it with two 7950's with the power limit modded to 286w each too for up to 7 days at a time.









Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Ended up playing around some more, now able to do 1205/1500MHz with +100mv for the core (~1.22v) and +19mv for the Aux voltage!

Pretty content with that, would like to push further however.

Also would like to add that adding aux voltage has helped my card maintain a higher core speed, not just memory.



Finally broke 70FPS in valley!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Ended up playing around some more, now able to do 1205/1500MHz with +100mv for the core (~1.22v) and +19mv for the Aux voltage!
> 
> Pretty content with that, would like to push further however.
> 
> Also would like to add that adding aux voltage has helped my card maintain a higher core speed, not just memory.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally broke 70FPS in valley!


How game stable is it. I can do fine with 1200MHz +100 mv for 15-20 mins in BF1 and crash the game.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How game stable is it. I can do fine with 1200MHz +100 mv for 15-20 mins in BF1 and crash the game.


Haven't tested it yet, it's currently 3:40AM here.. haha

Just ran a few valley passes.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Haven't tested it yet, it's currently 3:40AM here.. haha
> 
> Just ran a few valley passes.


BF1 is a very good test. Ran Valley and 3Dmark with no problems. Now I am stable 1175 + 75mv


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> BF1 is a very good test. Ran Valley and 3Dmark with no problems. Now I am stable 1175 + 75mv


Yeah 1205/1500 was fine for Valley.. Back to 1179/1450 for me.. :/

I don't have BF1 lol, I do have BF3 and 4. Played around 30 minutes of GTA V before I got a crash at 1205/1500 too.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Yeah 1205/1500 was fine for Valley.. Back to 1179/1450 for me.. :/
> 
> I don't have BF1 lol, I do have BF3 and 4. Played around 30 minutes of GTA V before I got a crash at 1205/1500 too.


As it get colder here I can set it +125mv since I want the heat in my room.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> As it get colder here I can set it +125mv since I want the heat in my room.


200 mV all the way!! It is also the only way to get over 1200 MHz.. My card clocks like doo doo. And the ram is worse haha. But I now got my own heater.


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> 200 mV all the way!! It is also the only way to get over 1200 MHz.. My card clocks like doo doo. And the ram is worse haha. But I now got my own heater.


mate do you know if there is any modded bios for reference radeon r9 290x with hynix memory?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> mate do you know if there is any modded bios for reference radeon r9 290x with hynix memory?


Plenty! Just search around. I recommend checking out the 390x BIOS for 290x thread.


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Plenty! Just search around. I recommend checking out the 390x BIOS for 290x thread.


thanks for the answer! searching in 390x thread about an hour but cant foumd any link for some modded bios for my card..thats why ask you







will keep searching..


----------



## NitroOC

Yep, the Insan1ty modded bios is what I run on my 290's and 290x. Considerable boost in performance. To maintain 85C the 290X has to run 20% higher fan speed than the 290's, though. Might just be garbage TIM on the HS. Powercolor.


----------



## vagenrider

does anybody know if i can flash asus bios on reference radeon?


----------



## spyshagg

anyone with modded bios having issues with 16.12.1 relive driver with overclocked clocks?

My screen begins to show corruption with oc clocks. Didn't happen with the previous driver


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> anyone with modded bios having issues with 16.12.1 relive driver with overclocked clocks?
> 
> My screen begins to show corruption with oc clocks. Didn't happen with the previous driver


confirm that..many issues


----------



## spyshagg

Ok the issue is with the external overclocking apps + wattman

The external apps Im using (iturbo) don't apply their values correctly (or at all).

Using wattman only, it seems to work... maybe


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Ok the issue is with the external overclocking apps + wattman
> 
> The external apps Im using (iturbo) don't apply their values correctly (or at all).
> 
> Using wattman only, it seems to work... maybe


exactly..AB for example live his dream..hope solved in the next versions..


----------



## spyshagg

I think I got this figured.

We only need to set the VDDC offset in the external apps, but dont touch the clocks. The clocks must be set inside wattman, without touching the voltage.

Edit: This driver does reset overclocked settings when restarting windows, but it mantains the voltage offset you set on external apps before rebooting.


----------



## vagenrider

after many test..fails..reading..experiments..here is my best results for now..

about the bios:first of all many thanks to my friends mirzet1976 and gupsterg for the great help..finally i tune my own bios because the tests shows that is the best for my card..

about my system,2600k at 5ghz,ram hyperx savage at 2133mhz and many other tunes witch im boring to write..


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> I think I got this figured.
> 
> We only need to set the VDDC offset in the external apps, but dont touch the clocks. The clocks must be set inside wattman, without touching the voltage.
> 
> Edit: This driver does reset overclocked settings when restarting windows, but it mantains the voltage offset you set on external apps before rebooting.


I was using Trixx for overclocking. After PC restart the screen would flicker in Windows. I had to turn the screen ON and OFF to remove it. Also if I changed the settings in Trixx it would bring same flicker back.


----------



## spyshagg

with relive I can only use iturbo to set the vddc offset + wattman to set the clocks. Everything works well for me. The flickers happen when I try to used iturbo for everything (clocks + vddc). Vddc offset overclock persists after pc reboots for me, but not the wattman clocks.

Im ok with this


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I was using Trixx for overclocking. After PC restart the screen would flicker in Windows. I had to turn the screen ON and OFF to remove it. Also if I changed the settings in Trixx it would bring same flicker back.


I've never been able to get any external app to work with overclocking with Crimson drivers since getting my first hawaii card (290X) about 3 months ago. It's always done exactly what you described, even months ago.. display corruption, display flickering, etc.

Eventually the only way I was able to solve it was get a very nice guy on the forums here (gupsterg) to write me a modified bios for it and then I've been golden ever since. No more having to touch any external utilities. Except I now use TRIXX for fan control.

I have my PC located in a separate room behind me and I don't access it and can't see/hear it so I just run mine with fans forced to 100% all the time for cooling.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I've never been able to get any external app to work with overclocking with Crimson drivers since getting my first hawaii card (290X) about 3 months ago. It's always done exactly what you described, even months ago.. display corruption, display flickering, etc.
> 
> Eventually the only way I was able to solve it was get a very nice guy on the forums here (gupsterg) to write me a modified bios for it and then I've been golden ever since. No more having to touch any external utilities. Except I now use TRIXX for fan control.
> 
> I have my PC located in a separate room behind me and I don't access it and can't see/hear it so I just run mine with fans forced to 100% all the time for cooling.


I am going to do the same thing. Flash my 24/7 OC.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am going to do the same thing. Flash my 24/7 OC.


It should work.. I don't have the latest crimson driver listed in this previous page, but couple versions old.. need to go look up exactly what I'm running in a bit. But Mine works great. Running 1160 core & 1625 base / 6500 effective for memory and it needs +200mv to work but my Sapphire Vapor-X card handles it like a champ. VRM's typically run 64c - 66c gaming, and core temps just 70c - 77c, maybe 78c sometimes. Still well within safe margins.


----------



## KGB1st

Halo people. Can somebody tell me why VGAs driver shutdown and restarted in games when I set: Core clock more than 1.25GHz on my MSI R9 390X. Temperature mode allows me to rise to more than 1.4 or even higher. Because I've powerfull liquid cooling system. I think core voltage's weak for freq more than 1.2..

core voltage and power limit - max in afterburner


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB1st*
> 
> Halo people. Can somebody tell me why VGAs driver shutdown and restarted in games when I set: Core clock more than 1.25GHz on my MSI R9 390X. Temperature mode allows me to rise to more than 1.4 or even higher. Because I've powerfull liquid cooling system. I think core voltage's weak for freq more than 1.2..
> 
> core voltage and power limit - max in afterburner


Because It can't clock that high.


----------



## KGB1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Because It can't clock that high.


Why it can't? How make?) BIOS edit?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB1st*
> 
> 
> Why it can't? How make?) BIOS edit?


It is not designed to clock that high. Physically not possible.


----------



## KGB1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It is not designed to clock that high. Physically not possible.


Tell. How I can understand that VGA has a potential to overclock in future.
When I bought this MSI I don't knowed anything about overclock this device.


----------



## spyshagg

you found the limit your cooling/voltage allows. Its the natural order of all things "overclock"


----------



## KGB1st

1.2GHz it's not overclock, this is eazyclock ) Thanks..


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB1st*
> 
> Tell. How I can understand that VGA has a potential to overclock in future.
> When I bought this MSI I don't knowed anything about overclock this device.


Read reviews of the card and see what they get. 390X is a OCed 290X so there is not much room to OC more. These cards limits is 1150-1200.


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Read reviews of the card and see what they get. 390X is a OCed 290X so there is not much room to OC more. These cards limits is 1150-1200.


agree zealot..my 290x for example i got 1230 with very pushed bios..maybe low temps about 40c because of my extreme watercooling but artifacting after 5 minutes..

this is the best i got today..and forever with this card....2600k at 5ghz............i can get better score..but only with higher level cpu..not with this card..


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> agree zealot..my 290x for example i got 1230 with very pushed bios..maybe low temps about 40c because of my extreme watercooling but artifacting after 5 minutes..
> 
> this is the best i got today..and forever with this card....2600k at 5ghz............i can get better score..but only with higher level cpu..not with this card..


you have the same cpu+clockspeed+vga that I have

whats your firestrike?

heres mine http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10263465


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> you have the same cpu+clockspeed+vga that I have
> 
> whats your firestrike?
> 
> heres mine http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10263465


great byddy







not run yet..but will tell you when i run it!


----------



## KGB1st

and... what doesn't provide overclock this vga (390X) more than average statistical overclock at 1.2GHz+ Is it limitation from producer this hardware or this's feature of this platform?


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB1st*
> 
> and... what doesn't provide overclock this vga (390X) more than average statistical overclock at 1.2GHz+ Is it limitation from producer this hardware or this's feature of this platform?


i think it is gpu chip limitation..


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB1st*
> 
> and... what doesn't provide overclock this vga (390X) more than average statistical overclock at 1.2GHz+ Is it limitation from producer this hardware or this's feature of this platform?


Like everyone else has been trying to tell you here... all 290X cards max out right about 1200 mhz. Where most of them only do 1150 - 1170 Mhz. The 1200 mhz ones are actually rare.

You're not going to do 1225 mhz. You're just not. There's no form of custom bios or modifying or anything you can do to your card to get it to go there.

It's physically the limits of the silicon and there is no way to exceed it.

Rather, there are ways to exceed it but you won't be doing it (liquid nitrogen.. soldering stuff to the card, basically destroying it in the process).

For normal every day usage you have to settle for 1150 - 1175 mhz or -MAYBE- 1200, if you're lucky.. and that takes a lot of luck.

So sorry to be the bearer of bad news but, that's the facts.


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Like everyone else has been trying to tell you here... all 290X cards max out right about 1200 mhz. Where most of them only do 1150 - 1170 Mhz. The 1200 mhz ones are actually rare.
> 
> You're not going to do 1225 mhz. You're just not. There's no form of custom bios or modifying or anything you can do to your card to get it to go there.
> 
> It's physically the limits of the silicon and there is no way to exceed it.
> 
> Rather, there are ways to exceed it but you won't be doing it (liquid nitrogen.. soldering stuff to the card, basically destroying it in the process).
> 
> For normal every day usage you have to settle for 1150 - 1175 mhz or -MAYBE- 1200, if you're lucky.. and that takes a lot of luck.
> 
> So sorry to be the bearer of bad news but, that's the facts.


totaly right...the only way to go over 1230 and stable..is with hard mod..(second voltage module soldered to the card) and of course only cooled with nitrogen..
in the thousand of thousand of members here on ocn i see just 5-10 members to have all this knowledge to do something so extreme like this.


----------



## KGB1st

Oh. I understand fully situation. Thanks a lot.


----------



## DrunkenCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> totaly right...the only way to go over 1230 and stable..is with hard mod..(second voltage module soldered to the card) and of course only cooled with nitrogen..
> in the thousand of thousand of members here on ocn i see just 5-10 members to have all this knowledge to do something so extreme like this.


for me that is just a sunday afternoon of messing around lol swapping 290x core for a damaged core 390x card


----------



## Removed1

1280Mhz here on a 290, +300mv through.









Could go higher but i hit the limit of the bios and it is a stock R9 290 powercolor bios.


----------



## mirzet1976

Here is my ref. Giga R9 290 1320/1625mhz with Elpida memory

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/476923


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkenCat*
> 
> for me that is just a sunday afternoon of messing around lol swapping 290x core for a damaged core 390x card


holy sh_t mate..that was very bad day..


----------



## kithylin

Then y'all over there with your faster cards are the lucky exception of the silicon lotto. Grats to you.. mine's at 1160 core at +200mv and not entirely stable there, 99% stable. Not comfortable pushing any more voltage through it than I have. Or rather dun think my poor card can handle it.

But for y'all to claim -ALL- 290X's can do 1200+ for daily usage is a bit extreme.


----------



## Removed1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Then y'all over there with your faster cards are the lucky exception of the silicon lotto. Grats to you.. mine's at 1160 core at +200mv and not entirely stable there, 99% stable. Not comfortable pushing any more voltage through it than I have. Or rather dun think my poor card can handle it.
> 
> But for y'all to claim -ALL- 290X's can do 1200+ for daily usage is a bit extreme.


Before claiming the silicon lottery, u should ask yourself if u have the required cooling system.
Overclocking hawaii chip relate a lot to the T°, imo. So yeah u will never see a huge oc on stock cooler or even decent air coolers.
U need at least to go under water and keep your card as cool as possible. At stock my 290 under water do not goes up to 50° and the vrm dont even goes up to 50°.
Pushing the voltage over +200mv isnt a big deal as u can keep the vrm and the gpu under 70/80°, considering the voltage these are already rough T°.

The problem is at 1280Mhz i'm at 67°, what with the stock cooler could be equal at 150°.
















So 1st chill ur card and vrm the best u can and then try and blame at this point the silicon lottery.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wimpzilla*
> 
> Before claiming the silicon lottery, u should ask yourself if u have the required cooling system.
> Overclocking hawaii chip relate a lot to the T°, imo. So yeah u will never see a huge oc on stock cooler or even decent air coolers.
> U need at least to go under water and keep your card as cool as possible. At stock my 290 under water do not goes up to 50° and the vrm dont even goes up to 50°.
> Pushing the voltage over +200mv isnt a big deal as u can keep the vrm and the gpu under 70/80°, considering the voltage these are already rough T°.
> 
> The problem is at 1280Mhz i'm at 67°, what with the stock cooler could be equal at 150°.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 1st chill ur card and vrm the best u can and then try and blame at this point the silicon lottery.


I would consider it but I'm fairly sure that due to the crazy custom PCB sapphire used, no one ever made a full-cover water block for the sapphire vapor-x 8gb 290X. And if they did It's unobtanium today. So I'm stuck with the air cooler.

I'm already running around 75c - 77c on the core @ 1160 core / 1625 mem & +200mv, but only 63c - 66c on the vrm's. Which is okay and fine to me, IMHO. I only sometimes occasionally see game crashes.. and it's rare and obscure.. and for some reason, only in ARK: Survival Evolved. Nothing else gives me any trouble. So it may not even be core / voltage instability, it's probably ark and their sh---y coding.


----------



## vagenrider

for bench's im pushing my 290x at 1230mhz and 1650mhz mem..the load voltage is about 1280/1330 and my temps is 40-45c...im watercooling my system from my 200lt aquarium.thats why these temps.

but even with these temps anything higher than 1230 artifacting like crazy or black screen..

i just tell my own experience on the subject .


----------



## Removed1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I would consider it but I'm fairly sure that due to the crazy custom PCB sapphire used, no one ever made a full-cover water block for the sapphire vapor-x 8gb 290X. And if they did It's unobtanium today. So I'm stuck with the air cooler.
> 
> I'm already running around 75c - 77c on the core @ 1160 core / 1625 mem & +200mv, but only 63c - 66c on the vrm's. Which is okay and fine to me, IMHO. I only sometimes occasionally see game crashes.. and it's rare and obscure.. and for some reason, only in ARK: Survival Evolved. Nothing else gives me any trouble. So it may not even be core / voltage instability, it's probably ark and their sh---y coding.


U didnt need a full cover block, i have an HG10/H100, from corsair, it is a bit a crap, but i wanted something that had a vrm cooling solution.
U could simply get a kraken and a second hand IAO cooler that fit with the kraken and order gelid or something to cool the vrm.

For instance my problem now it is that i hit the limit the bios and i think i will need to edit the max Vgpu and the max TDP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> for bench's im pushing my 290x at 1230mhz and 1650mhz mem..the load voltage is about 1280/1330 and my temps is 40-45c...im watercooling my system from my 200lt aquarium.thats why these temps.
> 
> but even with these temps anything higher than 1230 artifacting like crazy or black screen..
> 
> i just tell my own experience on the subject .


U should push more, something like 1.35/1.38v to get it stable i think. The max i get with my bios is 1.32v under load, even if i apply more than +300mv.
After that the 290X will need more power to clock up than a 290, this for sure.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wimpzilla*
> 
> U didnt need a full cover block, i have an HG10/H100, from corsair, it is a bit a crap, but i wanted something that had a vrm cooling solution.
> U could simply get a kraken and a second hand IAO cooler that fit with the kraken and order gelid or something to cool the vrm.
> 
> For instance my problem now it is that i hit the limit the bios and i think i will need to edit the max Vgpu and the max TDP.


Thanks for the ideas.. but no, I have a rather nice water loop setup with tons of capacity. I'm not water cooling my 290X unless I can connect it to a custom loop properly. I don't want to "half ass" it trying to fit some random cooler block on it for just core-ram or something. Besides mine looks really pretty as it is I love how the beefy cooler looks and the led's. If I water'd it, I'd want some equally sexy looking full cover block that's all sleek and nice looking. I'd rather stay on air unless I could find a water block like that.


----------



## Removed1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Thanks for the ideas.. but no, I have a rather nice water loop setup with tons of capacity. I'm not water cooling my 290X unless I can connect it to a custom loop properly. I don't want to "half ass" it trying to fit some random cooler block on it for just core-ram or something. Besides mine looks really pretty as it is I love how the beefy cooler looks and the led's. If I water'd it, I'd want some equally sexy looking full cover block that's all sleek and nice looking. I'd rather stay on air unless I could find a water block like that.


EK just release a new waterblock that is compatible with a lot of cards.

http://www.funkykit.com/reviews/cooling/ek-thermosphere-gpu-waterblock-review/

Edit: This one i think will fullfit your requests: http://www.xtremerigs.net/2014/11/18/2014-universal-gpu-block-roundup/7/


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wimpzilla*
> 
> EK just release a new waterblock that is compatible with a lot of cards.
> 
> http://www.funkykit.com/reviews/cooling/ek-thermosphere-gpu-waterblock-review/


I'm not sure why they would release that.. that's completely stupid. The ram's not even actively cooled, nor the vrm's. The entire point of wanting a full-cover block is to contact core + ram + vrm and connect it all to custom water loop.

Supposedly gpu-z lies and some have told me we're actually running a lot more than what gpu-z reports. With my card I see 1.38v in gpu-z but someone told me once (In this thread I think?) that despite that I'm probably actually running like 1.45v or so.


----------



## gupsterg

Yes in monitoring you see VDDC, this value includes load line effect.

What you set in ROM per DPM is VID, this is the voltage value without load line effect.

When members state I get x OC for x offset that does not tell us the VID.

For example a GPU DPM 7 VID could be 1.3V and due to LLC/PowerTune you could run Valley and compare VDDC with a 3DM FS run and see different VDDC value.

I've had 3x 290 Tri-X, 1x Vapor-X 290X and 1x Asus DCUII 290X.

Only 1 of those cards did I consider that it would do 1200/+, it was a 290 Tri-X. On factory ROM DPM 7 was 1.25V, with just 1.256V it went to 1140MHz. I had to stop testing it as had 3x Fiji cards to play with.

The Vapor-X 290X did 1100MHz, stock VID 1.225V upped to 1.3V. 1150MHz it needed 1.325V.

The other cards were worse than those 2, at the time of one of the 290 I was not experienced with bios mod or finding out VID. That did 1100MHz on factory ROM which had +25mV offset. As I was noob to Hawaii I did not OC further. The DCUII 290X even with +100mV did not go past 1070MHz, even at that clock+offset it was flakey on stability.

The last 290 Tri-X I had was crazy low VID (1.1xxV), posted info few pages back, ASIC quality the highest I'd had equally high leakage ASIC. It was not that great to OC either.

Yep you'll struggle to get full cover block for Vapor-X new, I've only seen them once in a blue moon on ebay. This was one reason I went Fiji, that if I ever went custom water loop I'd find a block easier.


----------



## Samuris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> after many test..fails..reading..experiments..here is my best results for now..
> 
> about the bios:first of all many thanks to my friends mirzet1976 and gupsterg for the great help..finally i tune my own bios because the tests shows that is the best for my card..
> 
> about my system,2600k at 5ghz,ram hyperx savage at 2133mhz and many other tunes witch im boring to write..


Can you give me the name of your GPU application with vrm temp and power consumption ? thanks


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I'm not sure why they would release that.. that's completely stupid. The ram's not even actively cooled, nor the vrm's. The entire point of wanting a full-cover block is to contact core + ram + vrm and connect it all to custom water loop.
> 
> Supposedly gpu-z lies and some have told me we're actually running a lot more than what gpu-z reports. With my card I see 1.38v in gpu-z but someone told me once (In this thread I think?) that despite that I'm probably actually running like 1.45v or so.


RAM doesn't need real cooling anyway.


----------



## Removed1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes in monitoring you see VDDC, this value includes load line effect.
> 
> What you set in ROM per DPM is VID, this is the voltage value without load line effect.
> 
> When members state I get x OC for x offset that does not tell us the VID.
> 
> For example a GPU DPM 7 VID could be 1.3V and due to LLC/PowerTune you could run Valley and compare VDDC with a 3DM FS run and see different VDDC value.
> 
> I've had 3x 290 Tri-X, 1x Vapor-X 290X and 1x Asus DCUII 290X.
> 
> Only 1 of those cards did I consider that it would do 1200/+, it was a 290 Tri-X. On factory ROM DPM 7 was 1.25V, with just 1.256V it went to 1140MHz. I had to stop testing it as had 3x Fiji cards to play with.
> 
> The Vapor-X 290X did 1100MHz, stock VID 1.225V upped to 1.3V. 1150MHz it needed 1.325V.
> 
> The other cards were worse than those 2, at the time of one of the 290 I was not experienced with bios mod or finding out VID. That did 1100MHz on factory ROM which had +25mV offset. As I was noob to Hawaii I did not OC further. The DCUII 290X even with +100mV did not go past 1070MHz, even at that clock+offset it was flakey on stability.
> 
> The last 290 Tri-X I had was crazy low VID (1.1xxV), posted info few pages back, ASIC quality the highest I'd had equally high leakage ASIC. It was not that great to OC either.
> 
> Yep you'll struggle to get full cover block for Vapor-X new, I've only seen them once in a blue moon on ebay. This was one reason I went Fiji, that if I ever went custom water loop I'd find a block easier.


I think ppl are misunderstanding the T°, the asics, the max clock of a gpu and the max clock stable.
Well for example dunno if u were under water, but i could be that under water the one u predicted like bad overclocker would at the end be the best one clocking higher than the others.
The major problem on hawaii chip is the T°, the powerplay is similar, but not so squared, than the nvidia turbo. If the card sense that it already get over it's TDP/T° it will not clock further.
So for instance the low asics will clock well and better than the high asics under water, but for this u need to push the vccd.
On the other hand the high asics card will be really nice under air, because like u said it have low leakage and then will be stable at stock vccd without pushing through, on the other end it may result in lower reachable max clock, or even worst, heat too much that i would be difficult to chill.
=>Almost all r9 29Xx users were/are under air i think, not so much ppl that are looking for perfs would put a hoven under water, a 980s were better for that.

So at the end, imo and my experience on 3 R9 290, it is that only the t° of the gpu and vgpu will be the limit for 1200mhz+, for that u need to be under water and push the vgpu maybe a bit over +200mv, like +233/250mv reaching +300/350mv for be stable at 1300mhz+ if the gpu reach this clock.
In my case i give between +250/300mv for 1280mhz, it mean i got almost 1.4v under load, 1.287/1.320 after vdrop, under water.
The vrm T° is more related to the card efficency, with full optimal vrm T° so less than 40°, gpu at stock at 50° i got 120watt + 75watt on pci = 200watt. Far away less than a stock cooler card!

So yeah now in my case i would need to modify this wonderfull powercolor bios, still at stock, to give some room to the TDP and max vccd, because i already hit 300watt + 75watt from pci =375watt under load, the max of the bios.
But dunno what to edit, just the TDP?!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> Can you give me the name of your GPU application with vrm temp and power consumption ? thanks


GPU-Z or Aida64 or HWMonitor


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> RAM doesn't need real cooling anyway.


Then tell me why all the modern video cards released in 2016 all connect the ram to the big heatsinks with thermal pads for active cooling?

Even the hybrid video cards actively cool the ram.


----------



## Removed1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Then tell me why all the modern video cards released in 2016 all connect the ram to the big heatsinks with thermal pads for active cooling?
> 
> Even the hybrid video cards actively cool the ram.


If the cooling of the ram is not really necessary, we can say at stock, it doesn't mean ram didn't heat up.
At the end it is not shocking for the ram itself, but more because the whole pcb heat up, so the whole card heat and it is bad.

Edit: I have this bios: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/152917/powercolor-r9290-4096-140108
I flashed this one because i found a post from an ocn mate saying was good for oc, tried it, worked like a charm, ended registering there.








So i checked with HBiosR and it have some commands into the vrm page that other didn't have, dunno if it matter.
Then i would only increase the TDP to get higher vccd from the I2C controller?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What do I change with Hawaii Bios Read to give the card +20% power. This is what I have right now.
Also do I need to change the voltage for MEM Freq Table? I have it set to 1300. Should I switch it back to stock? I only need +50 mV for Core hence 1300 over 1250 stock value.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Then tell me why all the modern video cards released in 2016 all connect the ram to the big heatsinks with thermal pads for active cooling?
> 
> Even the hybrid video cards actively cool the ram.


Wimpzilla is pretty much correct. If you go with one of those universal waterblocks and stuff, you can just slap a few heatsinks on the RAM and call it a day, they NEVER get hot enough to not even be able to touch with your finger.

This is enough to cool GPU RAM from experience.


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> Can you give me the name of your GPU application with vrm temp and power consumption ? thanks


its a photo mate from my logitech g19 keyboard..i you have it,then install aida64 engineer and drop to the installation folder my files http://www.mediafire.com/file/b7pf1mx2mw78oti/Desktop.rar


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wimpzilla*
> 
> U didnt need a full cover block, i have an HG10/H100, from corsair, it is a bit a crap, but i wanted something that had a vrm cooling solution.
> U could simply get a kraken and a second hand IAO cooler that fit with the kraken and order gelid or something to cool the vrm.
> 
> For instance my problem now it is that i hit the limit the bios and i think i will need to edit the max Vgpu and the max TDP.
> U should push more, something like 1.35/1.38v to get it stable i think. The max i get with my bios is 1.32v under load, even if i apply more than +300mv.
> After that the 290X will need more power to clock up than a 290, this for sure.


thanks for the info wimpzilla..(not heronic) i know that but dont want push further the card because the diffrence will be just like some frames..however,290x its a great card and im absolute sure that will get another one in this year


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What do I change with Hawaii Bios Read to give the card +20% power. This is what I have right now.
> Also do I need to change the voltage for MEM Freq Table? I have it set to 1300. Should I switch it back to stock? I only need +50 mV for Core hence 1300 over 1250 stock value.


zealot take my settings..you dont need to change the mem table because changing automaticly when you change the gpu table


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wimpzilla*
> 
> On the other hand the high asics card will be really nice under air, because like u said it have low leakage


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> ASIC quality the highest I'd had equally high leakage ASIC.


View in OP heading *What is ASIC quality?*

I agree temps effect OC ability, but again some cards just OC so easily and others don't. Like I said earlier one card was a 290, AMD stock clock is 947MHz, it went to 1140MHz with just +6mV on it's stock VID







. It's stock VID was not all that high either (1.250V), so VDDC was lower in monitoring







. All the other GPUs needed a lot more of an increase in voltage. This GPU was just begging to be OC'd







, just like my current CPU, my first one was not at all the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What do I change with Hawaii Bios Read to give the card +20% power. This is what I have right now.


View OP heading *How to edit PowerLimit* , only thing that has changed in HawaiiReader compared to what is written there is MPDL, labeled as Power limit now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Also do I need to change the voltage for MEM Freq Table? I have it set to 1300. Should I switch it back to stock? I only need +50 mV for Core hence 1300 over 1250 stock value.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


MEM Freq Table voltage needs to match GPU Freq Table and it is best to match the tables on Limit tables tab. View OP heading *GPU Voltage adjustment* > *Setting/editing GPU core voltages in the 6 tables*


----------



## Removed1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> View in OP heading *What is ASIC quality?*


I though it was really all the way the opposite:
High asics quality = less impurity into the wafer/die = less leakage = low power draw = less vccd = higher t°
Low asics quality = more impurity into the wafer/die = more leakage = more power draw = more vccd = lower t°

If it is the opposite my bad, belived till now like this.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Wimpzilla is pretty much correct. If you go with one of those universal waterblocks and stuff, you can just slap a few heatsinks on the RAM and call it a day, they NEVER get hot enough to not even be able to touch with your finger.
> 
> This is enough to cool GPU RAM from experience.


Some of us are concerned about how our cards look. A single little center waterblock with a bunch of heatsinks glued all over pretty much would look like some sort of jury-rigged, janky-as-f--- solution. I wouldn't do that to my nice looking sapphire Vapor-X card... ugh. Sure it might work.. but so terribly ugly. Plus you'd probably be doing something like zip-tying a fan to the vrm's to keep em cool too.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Some of us are concerned about how our cards look. A single little center waterblock with a bunch of heatsinks glued all over pretty much would look like some sort of jury-rigged, janky-as-f--- solution. I wouldn't do that to my nice looking sapphire Vapor-X card... ugh. Sure it might work.. but so terribly ugly. Plus you'd probably be doing something like zip-tying a fan to the vrm's to keep em cool too.


But Vapor-X actually has a good cooler unlike this trash DC3 from ASUS...
So you don't need to tear it apart to begin with


----------



## Enzarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Some of us are concerned about how our cards look. A single little center waterblock with a bunch of heatsinks glued all over pretty much would look like some sort of jury-rigged, janky-as-f--- solution. I wouldn't do that to my nice looking sapphire Vapor-X card... ugh. Sure it might work.. but so terribly ugly. Plus you'd probably be doing something like zip-tying a fan to the vrm's to keep em cool too.


If done mindfully at all it doesn't have to look cheesy whatsoever, And while, yes, you will need some direct airflow if you want to push some serious voltage, that also doesn't mean the zip-ties or balancing acts have to come out provided a moment of thought is put in. I have already used my universal block for three GPU's, consider the savings. (that said, I do not like the thermosphere's design at all)


----------



## gupsterg

@Wimpzilla

I have no idea if GPU-Z is showing actual ASIC quality, from reading @The Stilt's posts which he has done a few times on this subject I believe it is basically actual LeakageID of GPU on PCB. AFAIK @W1zzard (author of GPU-Z) had no direct information from AMD on translating ASIC quality.

I can only say from having had 5x Hawaii cards and 7x Fiji (8th arriving today







) :-

i) that higher ASIC quality rated GPU in GPU-Z has lower VID and vice versa for lower ASIC quality.
ii) that higher ASIC quality rated GPU in GPU-Z has higher power draw than lower ASIC quality, leading to temperature being higher on higher ASIC quality.

In general terms I do not believe we can use ASIC quality to determine OC ability of a GPU, only way is to check the GPU by OC'ing it.

Hawaii/Grenada/Fiji ROM does in PowerPlay have records for what a High/Medium/Low leakage ASIC will have for VID. These voltages in PowerPlay do not represent the full intermediate range of VID. Then there is a further complication, there are bad and good quality ASIC in every leakage level. Say you have two otherwise identical leakage ASICs, one good and one bad, the bad will default to higher voltage despite the leakage being identical. I think I had 2 bad ASICs, check this post and spoiler ASICcompare.

@enzarch

Sweet rig







.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> If done mindfully at all it doesn't have to look cheesy whatsoever, And while, yes, you will need some direct airflow if you want to push some serious voltage, that also doesn't mean the zip-ties or balancing acts have to come out provided a moment of thought is put in. I have already used my universal block for three GPU's, consider the savings. (that said, I do not like the thermosphere's design at all)


I guess if you're happy that's fine... that's not a solution for most folks though. Full-cover or nothing for me and others.


----------



## Removed1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Wimpzilla
> 
> I have no idea if GPU-Z is showing actual ASIC quality, from reading @The Stilt's posts which he has done a few times on this subject I believe it is basically actual LeakageID of GPU on PCB. AFAIK @W1zzard (author of GPU-Z) had no direct information from AMD on translating ASIC quality.
> 
> I can only say from having had 5x Hawaii cards and 7x Fiji (8th arriving today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) :-
> 
> i) that higher ASIC quality rated GPU in GPU-Z has lower VID and vice versa for lower ASIC quality.
> ii) that higher ASIC quality rated GPU in GPU-Z has higher power draw than lower ASIC quality, leading to temperature being higher on higher ASIC quality.
> 
> In general terms I do not believe we can use ASIC quality to determine OC ability of a GPU, only way is to check the GPU by OC'ing it.
> 
> Hawaii/Grenada/Fiji ROM does in PowerPlay have records for what a High/Medium/Low leakage ASIC will have for VID. These voltages in PowerPlay do not represent the full intermediate range of VID. Then there is a further complication, there are bad and good quality ASIC in every leakage level. Say you have two otherwise identical leakage ASICs, one good and one bad, the bad will default to higher voltage despite the leakage being identical. I think I had 2 bad ASICs, check this post and spoiler ASICcompare.
> 
> @enzarch
> 
> Sweet rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


So this is what i know, or think to know about asics, the most important things to know about is: it is not a overclocking value, but rather a commercial value of a die.
AMD, nvidia, intel etc dont own it, its just a value that one could adopt to evaluate a chip.
All dies, i mean all chip like a gpu/cpu/ic come out from wafer of dies, manufactured with a specific node.
Each node, i mean 32/22/16nm...etc have their own manufacturing process, witch implies that each node building a chip will have some imperfections, depending witch factory build it, the quality of the materials, the quality of the the node itself, the dimensions of the chip, the difficulty due to the chip architecture.
By imperfection i mean that the chip itself when it get manufactured could have some impurities that corrupt the efficiency of the electrons to travel through the electrical/transistor path.
So if a node is optimized, same as the manufacturing process, u will get a chip that have less impurities, if it is not the chip will be crappy.
What do impurities on the electrical tracks? Just they allow electrons to flow out and disperse into the chip. This will not impact on the fact that the chip will work, but it would have a bad efficiency, needing more electrons to travel the path and do their job into the transistors or whatever, translate that into more current/vccd draw.
But the node, manufacturing process...etc already know it own efficiency and the one requierd to build a decent wafer. To that u must add into the equation that the manufacturing quality of a wafer is not equal on each point of the wafer, witch it mean on each chip.
So there come the asics quality of a single chip (on some nvidia card it is not even readable), the value that define the quality/impurity/leakageID of this chip into the whole wafer it come from.
It could be that some gpu of a wafer have 60% of asics and some would have almost 80% like my actual R9 290, so defining more accurately the efficiency of the process, instead of looking only the wafer quality.
Ending the wall-text, that's why i was saying that i believed a high asics quality would only mean less current/vccd draw, higher t°, because less electrons would follow more efficiently the path but undergoing to a higher resistance and heat. The opposite if they disperse/dissipate randomly into the die.

This is my actual bios:



I would need only to edit the TDP/Power Limit to allow a higher vccd from the vrm? I use the command from MSI AB to give +300mv already, but it seems if i go further the vccd do no follow the command.
What are the fancy stuff in the vrm table? I didn't see the value to modify the vrm frequency?!
The others powercolor bios didnt have this vrm table, just one basic "table size" into the vrm table.


----------



## Samuris

I have two r9 290 with custom bios, one sapphire tri X and one original pcb, this what i get http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/16856386 , i had 30k7 before but i don't know why for this bench i get 30k2 ... anyway it make no difference, i run them at 1150/1550 and 1150/1650 for the sapphire, it get hot fast on vrm (something like 75° for my amd card and more sometimes), my amd r9 290 is cooled with AIO and the original air cooler (they run with 1.250V on VDDC but i have to put something like 1.350V for have 1.250V..), i think i have to buy two waterblock for cool their vrm and overclock more for get performance but i'm pretty sure it's not worth, cause crossfire have issue and i think spend more for this card is a error, it's better to sell my card and wait the next amd card like the equivalent of radeon instinct for gaming and play with mono gpu on water, and you what are u thinking about that ?


----------



## Removed1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> I have two r9 290 with custom bios, one sapphire tri X and one original pcb, this what i get http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/16856386 , i had 30k7 before but i don't know why for this bench i get 30k2 ... anyway it make no difference, i run them at 1150/1550 and 1150/1650 for the sapphire, it get hot fast on vrm (something like 75° for my amd card and more sometimes), my amd r9 290 is cooled with AIO and the original air cooler (they run with 1.250V on VDDC but i have to put something like 1.350V for have 1.250V..), i think i have to buy two waterblock for cool their vrm and overclock more for get performance but i'm pretty sure it's not worth, cause crossfire have issue and i think spend more for this card is a error, it's better to sell my card and wait the next amd card like the equivalent of radeon instinct for gaming and play with mono gpu on water, and you what are u thinking about that ?


U are not alone, i lost exactly 500pts between the old version of drivers and the new relive driver, 15k on graphic score, now only 14.5k, so i lost 200/300pts on the overall score.
But on BF1 i noticed that the timeframe is quite better, the game is even more smooth on my 75hz oc panel.
After that it is always depending how much money u put for the performances, add to that lowering the noise of the cards.
If u get cheap wb, i mean cheap go on, it is never late especially if u plan to hold it 6 more month waiting the new stuff come out decently.
But imo i think u have enough perfs atm, just wait, same as me, pushed this 290 to the max, quite enjoyed it and get great result, hope it will not fry in the next months.


----------



## TripleR234

Edit: Disregard


----------



## chris89

Hi do u guys have old Hawaii BIOS reader? Seems changing DPM is linked to memory DPM on latest version...preventing manual offset correction in hex.


----------



## Samuris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TripleR234*
> 
> Edit: Disregard


if u got this bug don't reboot just unplug And replug your display port or try alt tab for return to idle phase if it didnt work it's not the bug that i thought so just add somes voltage and it would be fine


----------



## Mech0z

Is there a stable bios for the R9 290 Tri-x ? Mine keeps freezing in Diablo 3 every couple of minutes for 5 seconds, then I can see Crimson saying "resetting back to default"

I just want stability









you can see the dips here


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mech0z*
> 
> Is there a stable bios for the R9 290 Tri-x ? Mine keeps freezing in Diablo 3 every couple of minutes for 5 seconds, then I can see Crimson saying "resetting back to default"
> 
> I just want stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see the dips here


Not sure if I can tell by the image but are you overclocking the core speed yourself? If so, are you applying voltage with it too?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Hi do u guys have old Hawaii BIOS reader? Seems changing DPM is linked to memory DPM on latest version...preventing manual offset correction in hex.


No idea on what you're aiming to do, please see OP.

i) GPU Voltage adjustment > Explanation > Part 2 - The 6 tables

ii) GPU Voltage adjustment > Setting/editing GPU core voltages in the 6 tables

You will see GPU Freq. Table, MEM Freq. Table and others need to be matched.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Anyone knows how change the vdroop on bios?


----------



## Myers75

I also had black screens with my R9 380 4GB gpu. I somehow managed to fix it by modding the bios. I am completely new to this and I somehow had the luck of not bricking the gpu. I will post the picture of what I mmodded and it works. Is this the right way or can I raise the voltage even more. I modified only 3 dpm's. If someone knows r9 380 bios some pointers would be great. Why has this bios have 2 voltage tables etc? I also noticed that I can pull only 930 Mhz from gpu. It should go to 970 core clock on default. Must I raise voltage some more in bios to get default 970 Mhz?



Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Mech0z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Not sure if I can tell by the image but are you overclocking the core speed yourself? If so, are you applying voltage with it too?


No I just reset to default and have only tried to play with the power limiter, everything else I hope is default

Higher res http://i.imgur.com/z2cCfmI.png


----------



## PontiacGTX

Is the vdroop normal with all 290(X) BIOS when OCed past beyond stock core clock? And that it causes core clock drop 2mhz?


----------



## Removed1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Is the vdroop normal with all 290(X) BIOS when OCed past beyond stock core clock? And that it causes core clock drop 2mhz?


For the Vdrop question yes, it is called Load Line Calibration LLC and the result is the Vdrop you notice full load when you oc.
For the 2mhz thing, the powerplay decide the gpu clock, this is not stable and could fluctuate. This fluctuation depend of the T° of the gpu and the % of power allowed to the card.
So if your card is cooled enough, with 50% power in Wattman, at stock the card should hold it's max frequencies and you should see sometimes the clock drop some mhz and come back to the max freq.


----------



## PontiacGTX

the bug seems to be related to MLU ROMs OCing the higher frequenyc rom at same clock speed as the OC didnt throttle the OC


----------



## Removed1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> the bug seems to be related to MLU ROMs OCing the higher frequenyc rom at same clock speed as the OC didnt throttle the OC


Didn't understand anything of what you said.


----------



## Lazat

Hi! I've got a weird problem that maybe you guys here can help me solve









I'm currently running Sapphire R9 290 (Reference pcb with the reference cooler) with Elpida memory. Trying The Stilts MLU bios really reduces my VRM-temps and i can also overclock higher then on stock bios or other bioses, (like the 390 to 290 modded bios). Furthermore it takes away my problem with blackscreen which no other bios have managed to do. The problem im having is that the MLU-bios doesnt let the card post on boot. i have to wait until windows boots up, then the screen turns on. I could live with that but the other problem is that by using this bios windows shuts off sleep mode and i can only use hibernation.


Spoiler: See error messages from command prompt



Code:



Code:


powercfg -a
The following sleep states are available on this system:
    Hibernate
    Fast Startup

The following sleep states are not available on this system:
    Standby (S1)
        The system firmware does not support this standby state.
        An internal system component has disabled this standby state.
                Graphics

    Standby (S2)
        The system firmware does not support this standby state.
        An internal system component has disabled this standby state.
                Graphics

    Standby (S3)
        An internal system component has disabled this standby state.
                Graphics

    Standby (S0 Low Power Idle)
        The system firmware does not support this standby state.

    Hybrid Sleep
        Standby (S3) is not available.





Is there anyone who knows how i should mod the MLU-bios so it will let my card post on boot?

I've tested 1000e-1250m, 1050e-1250m, 1075e-1250m

Taken from HawaiiBiosReader.exe
MLUs bios device id: 0x67B0
My stock bios device id: 0x67B1

Thanks a lot for all the good information given in this thread


----------



## mirzet1976

You need to change in MLU bios device ID from 67B0 to 67B1 - 67B0 is R9 290X and 67B1 is R9 290


----------



## mirzet1976

use hex editor HxD to edit bios - type in search B067 hex values then change B0 to B1 save changes, then open bios in Hawaii reader and save it to correct bios.

HxD and Hawaiii reader find in first post in this tread - http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x#post_24069731


----------



## Lazat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> use hex editor HxD to edit bios - type in search B067 hex values then change B0 to B1 save changes, then open bios in Hawaii reader and save it to correct bios.
> 
> HxD and Hawaiii reader find in first post in this tread - http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x#post_24069731


Thanks for so fast response! When i search i find 3 entries of B0 67, shall i replace all 3 or just the first entry?

Edit:
Hawaii reader seems to pick up the bios as B1 67 instead of B0 67 when i've edited the first entry of B0 67. Gonna save and try to flash









Edit 2:
Worked to only change first entry of B0 67







Now the rom runs flawless, thank alot again! Maybe add this info in the OP for other newbs like me ?


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazat*
> 
> Thanks for so fast response! When i search i find 3 entries of B0 67, shall i replace all 3 or just the first entry?
> 
> Edit:
> Hawaii reader seems to pick up the bios as B1 67 instead of B0 67 when i've edited the first entry of B0 67. Gonna save and try to flash


Just first two entries change in bios B0 to B1


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazat*
> 
> Edit 2:
> Worked to only change first entry of B0 67
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the rom runs flawless, thank alot again! Maybe add this info in the OP for other newbs like me ?


It has been there for months







.

See OP heading *How to add/remove UEFI/GOP plus match/edit Device ID info*


----------



## Lazat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> It has been there for months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> See OP heading *How to add/remove UEFI/GOP plus match/edit Device ID info*


Haha, im blind, i had looked over the OP again and again looking for something like that, haha xD


----------



## Ecowar

Hi to all forum members. Are "happy" owner of graphics card MSI graphics Card R9 390x 8GB gaming . This card is very very hot in games....at 90 degrees,if you do not limit the frame rate. Could you tell me a little bit to tweak the BIOS of this card,that it is less heated? This is the second map from this company and the second disappointment.Thanks in advance for your help.Memory Hynix H5GC4H24AJR on the map .
Link to the BIOS for my graphics card https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/173023/msi-r9390x-8192-150521


----------



## oaijsdoias

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecowar*
> 
> Hi to all forum members. Are "happy" owner of graphics card MSI graphics Card R9 390x 8GB gaming . This card is very very hot in games....at 90 degrees,if you do not limit the frame rate. Could you tell me a little bit to tweak the BIOS of this card,that it is less heated? This is the second map from this company and the second disappointment.Thanks in advance for your help.Memory Hynix H5GC4H24AJR on the map .
> Link to the BIOS for my graphics card https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/173023/msi-r9390x-8192-150521


https://0x0.st/fKZ.rom


----------



## Ecowar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oaijsdoias*
> 
> https://0x0.st/fKZ.rom


Thank you!But it does not seem different from the original,except for the raised frequencies. Check it out.
Not working. Video driver crashes when passing the last test in 3DMark fire strike extreme.
I need a BIOS to the card is smaller basking


----------



## Ecowar

The problem is most likely the VRAM.Here checked OCCT



8000 errors.But subsequent checks much do not show. The card was in stock and no overclocking.The driver of the latter.


----------



## PontiacGTX

The MLU ROM doesn't allow any undervolting I wonder what bios could I use with 2816 and allow undervolting


----------



## CyberWolf575

I have a 390x, that is very unstable ever since the crimson drivers at anything but stock. It always gives me flickering, and corrupt screen tearing, ect. This was never the case with the old drivers. I thought at first that maybe my card had just degraded, but after installing the older drivers, and playing some games, I had none of those issues.

Now the problem is that with the old drives, a lot of the newer games I play either just refuse to run without crashing (Titanfall 2), or simply have awful performance even with an OC card. I get higher frames on stock with crimson drivers 1050/1450 in BF1 and Overwatch, then I do with pre-crimson drivers but OCed to 1170/1650. That is not the case with older games that were supported pre-crimson.

Obviously crimson is culprit here. I was wondering, how would I go about flashing a BIOS with a moderate OC as my permanent clocks?


----------



## alexz00

@CyberWolf575

Exactly same issue...today i try bios from :

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/183551/asus-r9390x-8192-151110

And got "brick" - just black screen at boot









First,i try flash rom using https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2728/atiflash-2-74 (from windows) and catch error

Code:



Code:


Old DeviceID: 67B0
New DeviceID: 67B0
Old Product Name:
New Product Name: 67B0HB.15.49.0.9.AS11
Old BIOS Version:
New BIOS Version: 015.049.000.009.000000
Flash type: W25X20
programmed = 19900, romsize = 40000
ROM not erased

   ERROR: 0FL01

Then, i try combination of "AtiFlash.exe -unlockrom 0 " command and different atiflash version from forum thread (2.07\4.**)
And nothing works









atiflash from GOPupd (also, it's pretty strange that it shows new "Bios Version")

Code:



Code:


GrFWQyCN\#ROM_Info\AMD>AtiFlash.exe -ai
Adapter  0 (BN=01, DN=00, FN=00, PCIID=00001002, SSID=000004E9)
    Asic Family     :  Hawaii
    Flash Type         :  W25X20      (256 KB)
    Product Name is :    67B0HB.15.49.0.9.AS11
    Bios Config File:  9390XOC.BIN
    Bios P/N is     :    115-C671GPI-200
    Bios Version    :    015.049.000.009.000000
    Bios Date is    :    11/10/15 04:47
Image 1 -- Offset 0x0
=======================
  ROM header contents:
    Signature              0xAA55
    PCIR offset            0x022C
  PCI Data Structure
    Signature              PCIR
    Vendor ID              0x1002
    Device ID              0x67B0
    PCI Revision           0x00
    Image size             0x10000
    Code revision          0x0F31
    Indicator              0x00   (Not last image)
    Code type              0x00   (PCAT Image)
  Legacy BIOS File Name    9390XOC.BIN
  Legacy BIOS Part Number  115-C671GPI-200
  Legacy BIOS Build Number 331640
  Legacy BIOS Change List  1209340
  Binary BIOS_IDTF         0xE980AA55
  ByteCheckSum             cd
ERROR: The OpRom Image 2 does not start with 0x55AA.
 Check if Image 1 start at the end of Image 0!

atiflash from latest ASUS GPU Tweak
[/code]
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\GPU Tweak>AtiFlash.exe -ai
Adapter 0 (BN=01, DN=00, FN=00, PCIID=00001002, SSID=000004E9)
Asic Family : Hawaii
Flash Type : W25X20 (256 KB)
No VBIOS
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\GPU Tweak>AtiFlash.exe -i

adapter bn dn fn dID asic flash romsize test bios p/n
======= == == == ==== =============== ============== ======= ==== ==============
0 01 00 00 67B0 Hawaii W25X20 40000 fail -
[/code]

Folks, what i'm doing wrong, and howto finally flash it correctly ?(


----------



## alexz00

AAnd update ,after few billon of tryes , stopped on :

Code:



Code:


x1 AtiFlash.exe -newbios -fa -p 0 newb.rom
E:\[Downloads]\f16t892p15730n2_GrFWQyCN\#ROM_Info\AMD>AtiFlash.exe -newbios -fa -p 0 newb.rom
Old DeviceID: 67B0
New DeviceID: 67B0
Old Product Name:
New Product Name: 67B0HB.15.49.0.9.AS11
Old BIOS Version:
New BIOS Version: 015.049.000.009.000000
Flash type: W25X20

Write fail
40000/40000h bytes programmed
C804/40000h bytes verified

Restart System To Complete VBIOS Update.

   ERROR: 0FL01

REBOOT! have no idea why, but w\o reboot ROM locked on 'unable to read rom'

Code:



Code:


E:\[Downloads]\f16t892p15730n2_GrFWQyCN\#ROM_Info\AMD>AtiFlash.exe -ai
Adapter  0 (BN=01, DN=00, FN=00, PCIID=00001002, SSID=000004E9)
    Asic Family     :  Hawaii
    Flash Type         :  W25X20      (256 KB)
        No VBIOS

E:\[Downloads]\f16t892p15730n2_GrFWQyCN\#ROM_Info\AMD>AtiFlash.exe -i

adapter bn dn fn dID       asic           flash      romsize test    bios p/n
======= == == == ==== =============== ============== ======= ==== ==============
   0    01 00 00 67B0 Hawaii          W25X20           40000 pass 115-C671GPI-200
[code]
Everything looks fine , but if wait few second and retry check:
E:\[Downloads]\f16t892p15730n2_GrFWQyCN\#ROM_Info\AMD>AtiFlash.exe -i

adapter bn dn fn dID       asic           flash      romsize test    bios p/n
======= == == == ==== =============== ============== ======= ==== ==============
   0    01 00 00 67B0 Hawaii          W25X20           40000 fail       -


----------



## oaijsdoias

close all gpu tools like gpu-z when flashing


----------



## alexz00

@oaijsdoias
Thanks a lot! Problem was in running in background aida64...
Big kudos!
So, @CyberWolf575 i successfully flash and test *015.049.000.009.000000* bios firmware...in general - looks ok








at least, i didn't find regression.
Regarding temperature - i always use custom FANpreset in MSI afterburn, like :


And my temperature at high load always in ~80-85

(also i have "buttom cooler" and reversed motherboard position...but i don't think that it make sense)


----------



## CyberWolf575

I'll be quite honest, after messing around with the values I can't seem to figure out exactly what I'm doing, and I bricked my card and had to reflash back to the stock rom.

All I want from my card, is for it to have a higher power limit by default, and at least a 1100/1550 clocks. What should I do?


----------



## Removed1

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=448228Untitled.jpg

-I have added the LLC slope loop 1/2 coming from vrmtool, i'm pretty sure the register *0x25* is the LLC slope loop 2, from datasheet it have 0.05 steep 12mOhm max, so the aux vrm slope should be 1e= 30*0.05mOhm= 1.5mOhm. I tried to lower it to 0.7mOhm without any increase on VDDCI voltage, neither noticed more consumption.
-Added the register *0x4d/0x4e* coming from vrmtool, Isense for loop 1/2, i tested *0x4e* halving the value, i got halved power consumption, so it work on loop 2 aka aux.
=>Either the ways, loop 2 memory controller is a 1 vrm phase, playing with LLC slope, Isense on aux is pretty useless, didn't got significant increases.

-I tested the Isense *0x4d*, as far i know the values tested allowed are 60/40/30/20, 50 is not allowed, crash.

-The phase gain work, it changes the values but here too the gain is nearly zero, even i noticed some consumption increase depending the phase mode.

-I can't edit the OVP/OCP on the fly with vrmtool, i get a crash on writing the value?!

-What is the combined offset loop, i got ff, how i could use it?

There is others register known i could possibly try to edit with vrmtool??

Thanks for all the work it took for get all these info on registers, I2C/bios modding, in the last month i experienced a flashback of almost 3 years.


----------



## gupsterg

@alexz00

When using AtiWinFlash GUI or CLI as oaijsdojas stated any hardware monitoring tool or OC software running in the background can cause a bad flash to occur, etc.

On Hawaii I always used pure DOS version of AtiFlash from a USB drive. I have attached a ZIP which has a PDF from Sapphire outlining how to create bootable USB drive plus has AtiFlash v4.17 (upto Hawaii support) and AtiFlash v4.18 (upto Tonga support), will add this to OP as well ASAP.

AtiFlash_DOS.zip 2367k .zip file


@Wimpzilla

No worries







, here is link to i2c registers I know on IR3567B.

Registers 4D & 4E I have not tested at all yet, IIRC deeper-blue or bromol did and users of their SW, no idea on settable values. OTP, VR_Hot, OCP I have tested.


----------



## Removed1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Wimpzilla
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , here is link to i2c registers I know on IR3567B.
> 
> Registers 4D & 4E I have not tested at all yet, IIRC deeper-blue or bromol did and users of their SW, no idea on settable values. OTP, VR_Hot, OCP I have tested.


Thanks a lot for the file i bookmarked it.
















I have tested them and it works, the 4D/4E, same as the SW and the LLC slope.
And it drive me crazy, modifying the 4D/4E register to 30 from 60 lead you to half of the current read, so the VCCD just spike up from stock.
Example stock 4D 60 +300mv offset=1.32v, 4D 30 +300mv=1.396v lol.








So i must strength the LLC slope because 1.4v is to much, to recover the same 1.32v stock, so i had to push the slope to 1.2mOhm from 1.075mOhm stock, lol.








If i do not edit the LLC slope and just set +250mv offset, the VCCD go down to 1.35v fine, but the gpu is unstable as i would give it +250mv stock, trololo.
Dunno if you get it but messing around with the sensed current without modifying the LLC slope is useless, same in the opposite way.









Please can you help me and illuminate me on some points:

1/So i edited my powercolor bios to get some room meanwhile holding limits, i set TDP/Power to 250Watt, is it enough, or i should go for 300Watt?
I edited the TDC to 240A, it is enough, should it go for something like 260A?

2/I think the VCCD MAX is fine, i will leave the default 66 at register 3D, if i understood well it should max 1.4v +/- for both loop 1/2.

3/Can you help me and explain me if you can how to edit the OVP/UVP and the OCP, the register 33/34, and i don't want to go with an ff.









I have ordered some new thermal pads for the vrm, some artic cooling ones and other basic ones. I have some server 120/70mm 2500rpm fan.
I want to fry the vrm with 600kHz SW, 500Watt TDP and 1.35v VCCD.


----------



## Streetdragon

I realy dont know if it helps to power up the TDC amp. iwent down form 250A to 208A(stock) and still get 1200/1500 stable with MUCH lower vrm-temps. The max power i set up in my bios form 300+ to 216 is fine too.
With lower powertargets i still made my personal firestrike record(gpu score 28550). to everything else... dont know^^


----------



## Worldwin

So i am trying to change my voltage offset and the default is:

3D 00 75 0A

From my understanding of the guide 75 is in hexidecimal when converted equals 117. 117*6.25=731.25 mV. This seems grossly wrong for the offset.

Could someone help me get the offset to 18.75mV.


----------



## gupsterg

@Wimpzilla

No worries on info share







.

I usually increased TDC as a % of what I increased TDP & MPDL, as highlighted in OP section *How to edit PowerLimit* . On Hawaii the values I found in an updated ROM for my card via Sapphire support service were ample for 1150MHz GPU with DPM 7 VID 1.325V, so VDDC was lower than that when GPU loaded as LLC/slope was stock. I never had need for higher so never tried. Several members have used PT roms TDP/MPDL/TDC (ie 999 for all 3), even if you use those values the "protection" features of IR3567B should kick (ie OCP, unless modified from stock).

VMAX at 66h will limit voltage at 1.48125V, so closer to 1.5V than 1.4V.
Quote:


> 0x33 = OVP threshold, bits [7:5] 0=150mV 1=200mV 2=250mV 3=325mV 4=350mV 5=375mV 6=400mV 7=500mV. Loop 1 per-phase OCP threshold, bits [4:0] is, 2A code, (FF = no limit as found in PT1/3 ROMs).


So lets say register 33 has data value 74h. Take 74h and convert to binary, 0111 0100 . Count the bits from right starting at 0, so bits [4:0] is 1 0100, convert to dec = 20, 20 x 2A = 40A. AFAIK on reference PCB out of the rear 6 phases only 5 are used by loop 1 for GPU (see image in OP How to edit PowerLimit) so basically 40A x 5 = 300A is OCP limit loop 1. Bits [7:5] are 011, convert to dec = 3, so OVP is +325mV. AFAIK OVP is relative to VID, so for example say GPU is requesting VID of 1.3V then IR3567B will allow a swing up of +325mV = 1.3325V, if I was meddling with LLC/slope I'd probably lower OVP to keep overshoot in control if you get what I mean.

I've lowered OCP in stages on my Fury X, this was handy to gauge roughly what IR3567B is seeing as monitor amps. Stock is 240A on my card, 204A resulted in card cutting out as soon as 3DM FSE loaded, 216A has been ample for all gaming/benching @ upto 1440P and done lot's of runs of [email protected] at 48hrs+.

@Worldwin

I'm pretty sure you've latched on to wrong hex values. Any chance you can attach ROM to post so can check for you?


----------



## Removed1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> So i am trying to change my voltage offset and the default is:
> 
> 3D 00 75 0A
> 
> From my understanding of the guide 75 is in hexidecimal when converted equals 117. 117*6.25=731.25 mV. This seems grossly wrong for the offset.
> 
> Could someone help me get the offset to 18.75mV.


I was waiting the answer to update you about.
I finally modded the bios since i noticed that the Isense on VRMTool seems anyway locked by the bios settings, bios always apply on the top, it seems imo testing.

So first i went for 250/250/240 in HawaiiBR and left the OCP/OVP/VMAX to default.
With these settings i got a bug, if i put 50% power in Wattman, the gpu refuse to boost and was stuck to 300mhz, if i lowered the % power, the gpu boost but i couldn't raise the vccd again stuck to 300mhz.
I said ok, lets climb these values up, i went with 280/280/260 and rest OCP... default, again gpu stuck to 300mhz even with 0% power, trololol the gpu is trolling me.









A bit decived to see that TDP/PL/TDC were useless as VRMTool to really free the cards from it's regulation block bonds.
I've done what i wouldn't, ff on OCP/OVP/VMAX, enough!









Magically the card is now free, dunno witch setting is responsible of this, imo the slow OCP is the cause.
But i'm really glad you explain me how to edit it, i will revert to an higher value removing the ff thing that scare me so much and test.
Now the card is really on rampage, no need to even touch the % power in Wattman, now if i apply + 225mv offset i get the same result than +300mv before the bios mod.
I'm still testing, yesterday i finally updated my 290 ghetto cooling, i will test more today and report the results.
T° side i'm pretty good now, i fixed the problem on the HG10, i posted it on the other 290 thread.

So for resume, if i get it well, the register 33 have 2 setting on it, the OVP/UVP together and the register 34 is the OCP, wait?
It seems to me that the key is the register 34, because even with ff on VMAX 3D and OVP 33, i didn't see significant vccd modulation changes.
The vccd is a bit lower now +225mv 1.287/1.305v but give roughly the same/more current that stock bios with +300mv 1.3051.320v.
My stock register 33 is 7Ch, 124dec, ‭0111 1100‬bin. 11100‬=28*2A=56A 56A*5=280A OCP with 280A TDC, OVP is 011=3 so +325mv.
My stock register 34 is 79h, 121dec, ‭0111 1001‬bin. So what is it, if the OCP/OVP are merged? The UVP or slow OCP, because i set ff here too!


----------



## Adromi

Hi









I have BIG news for you !!

I was watching some random crazy reverse engineering stuff --> watch?v=6hxEUm-pHUE

And as you can see this guy found the Christmas gift that you were waiting for









A *very nice dev* put on the internet the ... register's doc of Bonaire GPU !!! In plain text, with commentary 8)
and the mapping appear to get similarities with Hawaii









I don't have skill for bios editing but I guess you can make something with it









Sorry for my English it's not my native tongue and I don't know if these links have their place here, so feel free to edit/delete my post! (or maybe i'm 100% off topic ><)

Have a good night


----------



## FL0RI4NN

Hey guys,
I was lucky to pick up a r9 295x2, and was now wondering, if there is any 390x bios I could flash (Master & Slave Rom) ;D Or if it was even possible.
Sorry if this question was already asked, but i cant seem to find the answer to it anywhere ;(


----------



## Worldwin

Double post. Please ignore.


----------



## Worldwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Wimpzilla
> 
> No worries on info share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I usually increased TDC as a % of what I increased TDP & MPDL, as highlighted in OP section *How to edit PowerLimit* . On Hawaii the values I found in an updated ROM for my card via Sapphire support service were ample for 1150MHz GPU with DPM 7 VID 1.325V, so VDDC was lower than that when GPU loaded as LLC/slope was stock. I never had need for higher so never tried. Several members have used PT roms TDP/MPDL/TDC (ie 999 for all 3), even if you use those values the "protection" features of IR3567B should kick (ie OCP, unless modified from stock).
> 
> VMAX at 66h will limit voltage at 1.48125V, so closer to 1.5V than 1.4V.
> So lets say register 33 has data value 74h. Take 74h and convert to binary, 0111 0100 . Count the bits from right starting at 0, so bits [4:0] is 1 0100, convert to dec = 20, 20 x 2A = 40A. AFAIK on reference PCB out of the rear 6 phases only 5 are used by loop 1 for GPU (see image in OP How to edit PowerLimit) so basically 40A x 5 = 300A is OCP limit loop 1. Bits [7:5] are 011, convert to dec = 3, so OVP is +325mV. AFAIK OVP is relative to VID, so for example say GPU is requesting VID of 1.3V then IR3567B will allow a swing up of +325mV = 1.3325V, if I was meddling with LLC/slope I'd probably lower OVP to keep overshoot in control if you get what I mean.
> 
> I've lowered OCP in stages on my Fury X, this was handy to gauge roughly what IR3567B is seeing as monitor amps. Stock is 240A on my card, 204A resulted in card cutting out as soon as 3DM FSE loaded, 216A has been ample for all gaming/benching @ upto 1440P and done lot's of runs of [email protected] at 48hrs+.
> 
> @Worldwin
> 
> I'm pretty sure you've latched on to wrong hex values. Any chance you can attach ROM to post so can check for you?


Id love to but i get this error when i attach the rom:"AJAX response unable to be parsed as valid JSON object. "


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adromi*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have BIG news for you !!
> 
> I was watching some random crazy reverse engineering stuff --> watch?v=6hxEUm-pHUE
> 
> And as you can see this guy found the Christmas gift that you were waiting for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A *very nice dev* put on the internet the ... register's doc of Bonaire GPU !!! In plain text, with commentary 8)
> and the mapping appear to get similarities with Hawaii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have skill for bios editing but I guess you can make something with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my English it's not my native tongue and I don't know if these links have their place here, so feel free to edit/delete my post! (or maybe i'm 100% off topic ><)
> 
> Have a good night


radeon-tools


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wimpzilla*
> 
> So for resume, if i get it well, the register 33 have 2 setting on it, the OVP/UVP together and the register 34 is the OCP, wait?
> It seems to me that the key is the register 34, because even with ff on VMAX 3D and OVP 33, i didn't see significant vccd modulation changes.
> The vccd is a bit lower now +225mv 1.287/1.305v but give roughly the same/more current that stock bios with +300mv 1.3051.320v.
> My stock register 33 is 7Ch, 124dec, ‭0111 1100‬bin. 11100‬=28*2A=56A 56A*5=280A OCP with 280A TDC, OVP is 011=3 so +325mv.
> My stock register 34 is 79h, 121dec, ‭0111 1001‬bin. So what is it, if the OCP/OVP are merged? The UVP or slow OCP, because i set ff here too!


Yes, register 33 and 34 have 2 settings each. Reg 33 is OVP for both loops AFAIK, OCP is just for loop 1. Reg 34 is UVP for both loops AFAIK, OCP is just for loop 2.

Changing OCP values on Fury X made no difference to how VID/VDDC behaves, I have no Hawaii cards anymore so can not test. For example last night I was doing a run of TimeSpy @ 1175MHz @ 1268mV on My Fury X, the OCP in my everyday OC ROM of 1145/545 is set right for that OC 216A, card shutdown on TS test loading, I had to use stock 240A, VID/VDDC was unaffected in monitoring on either ROM/OCP setting for 1175MHz @ 1268mV.

Basically OCP is a limit value if reached card shuts down it should not at all alter any other aspects as it's not meant to AFAIK. OCP is set to fast mode and slow is disabled, it is set as per phase, as phase balancing is employed each phase should have equal loading.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> Id love to but i get this error when i attach the rom:"AJAX response unable to be parsed as valid JSON object. "


Zip ROM and attach







.


----------



## Removed1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes, register 33 and 34 have 2 settings each. Reg 33 is OVP for both loops AFAIK, OCP is just for loop 1. Reg 34 is UVP for both loops AFAIK, OCP is just for loop 2.
> 
> Changing OCP values on Fury X made no difference to how VID/VDDC behaves, I have no Hawaii cards anymore so can not test. For example last night I was doing a run of TimeSpy @ 1175MHz @ 1268mV on My Fury X, the OCP in my everyday OC ROM of 1145/545 is set right for that OC 216A, card shutdown on TS test loading, I had to use stock 240A, VID/VDDC was unaffected in monitoring on either ROM/OCP setting for 1175MHz @ 1268mV.
> 
> Basically OCP is a limit value if reached card shuts down it should not at all alter any other aspects as it's not meant to AFAIK. OCP is set to fast mode and slow is disabled, it is set as per phase, as phase balancing is employed each phase should have equal loading.
> Zip ROM and attach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks you so much, got it right now!









Well the only thing i can say is, in my case removing all these bios protections like the PTX bios do, allow you to get the same VCCD with lower added voltage. I only kept the TDP/PL/TDC values in the bios, like 300/300/280.
Like now i only give +150/175mv instead +300mv for roughly the same VCCD, 1.29v instead 1.32v, the lower VCCD is balanced by an higher current draw and obviously consumption i think.
Now i'm testing the OCN custom 390 bios, i flashed the one with modded memory tables and 390 VID profiles.
My stock VCCD is really low 0.898v idle, 1.00v full and the card hold its 1050/1250mhz. When i push 1250/1450mhz the VCCD is between 1.266v to 1.305v. On average it is 1.289v.

The problem now is the ram do not oc anymore, at 1450mhz already i think it is unstable and then lock my max gpu clock.
It is true i get roughly the same performances now than with the stock bios, ram at 1665/1700mhz.
So don't know if this lower VCCD impacted on lower memory voltage and then oc.
Next steep is so the 390 bios VID with stock memory tables, and without any limits, even the TDP, etc!


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers for info







.

If you are using the Insan1ty ROM that has tighter RAM timings which will lead to different RAM clock capability.

I only tested 390/X ROM on 290/X few times when had cards, usually the 390/X ROM will set VID in "auto calculate" mode different to 290/X, so set the VID per DPM as you would have on 290/X ROM on 390/X ROM.

Some have gains on 390/X ROM, I didn't when comparing with 290/X ROM with tighter timings + 390/X MC timings, Hawaii bios mod OP has same VRAM_Info tables which you can insert into 290/X ROM to give it 390/X MC Timings, they have stock RAM timings so mod as and if you require. It's also best to use the VoltageObjectInfo from your stock ROM with a 390/X ROM, as then VRM setup, etc will be for your PCB.


----------



## Removed1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> If you are using the Insan1ty ROM that has tighter RAM timings which will lead to different RAM clock capability.


Exact.
Like i said, i noticed that, it really impact on gpu too, like it strongly bound the gpu on memory performance, behavior.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I only tested 390/X ROM on 290/X few times when had cards, usually the 390/X ROM will set VID in "auto calculate" mode different to 290/X, so set the VID per DPM as you would have on 290/X ROM on 390/X ROM.


Well if i look into vrmtool with the 390 VID, i have into the 4D register already 20 value set, instead of the 60 on 290 stock bios.
Then the stock VCCD is really low given the 4D register value, it is a bit crazy! Anyway it is fine for me, the card is almost 80% asic, so it hold low VID pretty well, happy with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Some have gains on 390/X ROM, I didn't when comparing with 290/X ROM with tighter timings + 390/X MC timings, Hawaii bios mod OP has same VRAM_Info tables which you can insert into 290/X ROM to give it 390/X MC Timings, they have stock RAM timings so mod as and if you require. It's also best to use the VoltageObjectInfo from your stock ROM with a 390/X ROM, as then VRM setup, etc will be for your PCB.


Well just for change the max clock of the OCN custom bios that is lock to 1250Mhz was a nightmare. I'm not so comfortable editing registry values, i lost myself.
So even if i understood how to do it, i took me 2/3 times before modify the right string, i couldn't imagine the whole VObjInfo or the ram tables.


----------



## PontiacGTX

what kind of modification needs the BIOS when the clock speed doesnt change when overclocking/underclocking with MSI AB with MLU ROM, the bios have some issue when load with OC the gpu core clock doesnt load at the full frequency and drops 2MHz and then when you try to underclock the clocks arent applied


----------



## Removed1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> what kind of modification needs the BIOS when the clock speed doesnt change when overclocking/underclocking with MSI AB with MLU ROM, the bios have some issue when load with OC the gpu core clock doesnt load at the full frequency and drops 2MHz and then when you try to underclock the clocks arent applied


The MLU bios have low basic TPD/PL/TDC values, the OCP/OVP/UVP are stock, but the VMAX was lowered by _The Stilt_ compared to the stock bios, then it have lowered vrm switching frequency.

Eveything put together make it a good bios if you want run the card stock or with a basic oc, but not so good if you push over the allowed power and voltage configuration allowed by the bios.

MSI AB do not do nothing over changing the clocks, PL and the gpu VCCD/VCCDI offset by I2C/driver modifications.

MLU bios is awesome if you fold or mine with a small oc, keep lower t° and power consumption, but not if you want a strong oc, imo.

So the gpu stay at 300mhz mark even at load? Or reach it oc clock then lower it by 2Mhz?


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wimpzilla*
> 
> The MLU bios have low basic TPD/PL/TDC values, the OCP/OVP/UVP are stock, but the VMAX was lowered by _The Stilt_ compared to the stock bios, then it have lowered vrm switching frequency.
> 
> Eveything put together make it a good bios if you want run the card stock or with a basic oc, but not so good if you push over the allowed power and voltage configuration allowed by the bios.
> 
> MSI AB do not do nothing over changing the clocks, PL and the gpu VCCD/VCCDI offset by I2C/driver modifications.
> 
> MLU bios is awesome if you fold or mine with a small oc, keep lower t° and power consumption, but not if you want a strong oc, imo.
> 
> So the gpu stay at 300mhz mark even at load? Or reach it oc clock then lower it by 2Mhz?


it has a 2MHz lower core clock , and while underclocking doesnt change anything so you have to use 1000/1250 to have the lowest power draw


----------



## Removed1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> it has a 2MHz lower core clock , and while underclocking doesnt change anything so you have to use 1000/1250 to have the lowest power draw


I don't know sorry, my actual knowledge on hawaii bios modding stop to simple stuff, so i looked for HawaiiBR and VRMTool, the bios hasn't any special features that explain why it can't downclock or it have this 2Mhz less on the core. It just show it is a power efficient oriented bios.

I suppose he modified some other registers other than the basic ones, together with low vrm switching and power efficiency optimizations, i suppose the bios calculate the clocks, using the max clock you set to him minus this 2mhz, for his VCCD and power balance.

Or it is a trick to joke the bios/gpu, max clock values were downclocked, minus 2Mhz, like this the bios/gpu is happy even if he went over his TDP settings.


----------



## Worldwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Zip ROM and attach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 DPM390X1.05BOOST.zip 99k .zip file


Thanks for the tip. .7z and rar files aren't accepted.


----------



## madmanmarz

Please haaaaaaaaaaalp! I have been flashing ATI cards for a long damn time and all of a sudden I cannot get atiflash to work from dos! Is this a Windows 10 issue? I have tried the usual usb tool makers with the msdos boot files, as well as freedos. Every time I try to run atiflash from dos (I have tried 3 different versions, and yes it's atiflash not atiwinflash), I get the error "This program cannot be run in dos mode" WHAT THE EFF????


----------



## Removed1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmanmarz*
> 
> Please haaaaaaaaaaalp! I have been flashing ATI cards for a long damn time and all of a sudden I cannot get atiflash to work from dos! Is this a Windows 10 issue? I have tried the usual usb tool makers with the msdos boot files, as well as freedos. Every time I try to run atiflash from dos (I have tried 3 different versions, and yes it's atiflash not atiwinflash), I get the error "This program cannot be run in dos mode" WHAT THE EFF????


Are you using ATIWinflash or ATIFlash?

Use this : USBBOOT

And this: TPU ATIFLASH

I have win10, i can use dos atiflash on boot with a usb, and flash without problem.
Do not go with UEFI thing just boot on your USB, the normal way.


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wimpzilla*
> 
> Are you using ATIWinflash or ATIFlash?
> 
> Use this : USBBOOT
> 
> And this: TPU ATIFLASH
> 
> I have win10, i can use dos atiflash on boot with a usb, and flash without problem.
> Do not go with UEFI thing just boot on your USB, the normal way.


ends up it was the atiflash version(s) I was using.


----------



## Removed1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmanmarz*
> 
> ends up it was the atiflash version(s) I was using.


Happy to heard that!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmanmarz*
> 
> ends up it was the atiflash version(s) I was using.


If you use atiflash.exe from AtiWinFlash in pure DOS it will not work, as that is windows command line version. So as you figured out you need atiflash pure dos version, aka v4.17 or v4.18.


----------



## Removed1

Little update on modding the bios:
I get bit frustrated and i need some help there because i got stuck.
First i noticed that if i remove any limit, so TDP/PL/TDC/OCP/OVP etc, the card oc fine until i give +150mv, then the VCCD stop rising and get stuck to 1.25v.
Since +150mv allow me a 1250mhz clock, then i'm convicted i can go higher but the VCCD refuse to follow.
There is *another protection* that came out when there is no protection that *lock* the VCCD to 1.25v??!!

Editing the OCP/OVP/UVP to higher limits instead of ff, brick the card.
I tried 62A max limit OCP with +400mv OVP and default UVP, card refuse to boot.
TDP/PL/TDC 300/300/280.

Another thing quite strange, if i flash a different bios and do not power down the vrm carefully, i mean shut down completely the pc from the power array, i do not get the new vrm bios settings.
Flashed a couple of bios where unstable, flashed the 390 mod was unstable too, generally it is not. Power down the pc, leave it a couple of hours shut down, boot and oc stable again, lol?!









Last thing, the lower VCCD i need now compared before the HG10 mod, is not due to the bios modding as i though.
As i tried again a stock bios, so the gains come from the HG10 mod itself, loosing almost 5°/10° on gpu is a lot.
I think i fully recover the contact between the IAO and the gpu, happy with that.


----------



## gupsterg

@Worldwin

That ROM has no VDDC offset.

@Wimpzilla

IR3567B only gets reprogrammed by ROM when you do full power down and up.

When you get VDDC as 1.25V what is VID of GPU?


----------



## Worldwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Worldwin
> 
> That ROM has no VDDC offset.
> 
> @Wimpzilla
> 
> IR3567B only gets reprogrammed by ROM when you do full power down and up.
> 
> When you get VDDC as 1.25V what is VID of GPU?


I thought offset was the change in voltage at a specific state eg. mine at dpm goes from ~1.078mv-1.108mv at 100% load. I wanna squish that range down to the lower half and see if it reduces power consumption.


----------



## gupsterg

@Worldwin

VDDC Offset reduces or increases voltage to all DPM states and not a specific DPM state.

VID for a DPM reduces or increases voltage to a specific DPM state.

The range you are seeing of VDDC (ie ~1.078mv-1.108mv at 100% load) is normal, I know no suggestion to give regarding "squish that range to the lower half".

It does not matter if ROM uses EVV VID for a DPM, manually set VID for a DPM and any of those combined with positive/zero'd/negative VDDC offset, you will get a range of VDDC even if GPU is not changing DPM states/clocks.


----------



## AndreVeck

Can someone tell me what max core and voltages are safe to use? (the highlighted values)
My card is watercooled so temps should be fine.
I don't want to fry my GPU so I'm asking.
Thanks all for this thread!


----------



## mus1mus

Max Voltage is subjective to each card. Best way for you to get the maximum OC is to use OC apps. That way your GPU temps and Voltages can swing down at Idle.

Note of the Voltage required for your OC and maybe ask some of the guys here to insert an Offset Voltage for your GPU.

It is also likely that you will not hit the max Voltage that can fry these chips. Too much Voltage actually introduces blackscreens. There is a fix for that, but first gauge how well your GPU overclocks and how it responds to Voltages.


----------



## AndreVeck

Got this! Thanks for the help.
I now have a problem: before flashing my card I was using Sapphire Trixx but now probably doesn't recognize the card. With Afterburner the voltage is blocked and if I unlock it in settings it is blocked on +38mV. Is that a bug?

Maybe someone else can help me.


----------



## madmanmarz

running the insan1ty 390x mod bios, if i increase voltage offset to +200mv (32) in hawaii, the voltage is still restricted to 1.25. i know it goes higher (1.3+ when using afterburner and +200mv. are there any other tables i can modify to achieve my goal? ideally i just want the 7th state to have a voltage increase.

Edit, I increased voltageprotection from 124 to 135 thinking that might be it but it wouldn't boot


----------



## AndreVeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmanmarz*
> 
> running the insan1ty 390x mod bios, if i increase voltage offset to +200mv (32) in hawaii, the voltage is still restricted to 1.25.


Can you please help me to find what voltage to increase? I've posted an image 3 post before asking that. Can you help me?


----------



## gupsterg

@AndreVeck

For VDDCI 1050mV max IMO, check info in OP heading *What is VDDCI (aka Aux Voltage)?*.

For GPU voltage it depends what you regard safe, I never used more than 1300mV for 24/7 use on my cards. Now some for example will be going way above that. Let's say you were unaware of bios mod and you did not know the VID of your GPU from using AIDA64 registers dump. On a stock ROM your VID could be 1250mV+ and when you added +100mV in MSI AB it would result in final VID as 1350mV+.


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @AndreVeck
> 
> For VDDCI 1050mV max IMO, check info in OP heading *What is VDDCI (aka Aux Voltage)?*.
> 
> For GPU voltage it depends what you regard safe, I never used more than 1300mV for 24/7 use on my cards. Now some for example will be going way above that. Let's say you were unaware of bios mod and you did not know the VID of your GPU from using AIDA64 registers dump. On a stock ROM your VID could be 1250mV+ and when you added +100mV in MSI AB it would result in final VID as 1350mV+.


I increased my voltage offset to +200mv thru BIOS but voltage caps at 1250mv. I was able to hit 1300mv thru trixx with +200mv offset so I'm trying to get a handle on why. I increased voltageprotection from 124 to 135 thinking that might be it, but card won't boot now with that BIOS. Any ideas how I can reach 1300mv thru BIOS?


----------



## AndreVeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @AndreVeck
> 
> For VDDCI 1050mV max IMO, check info in OP heading *What is VDDCI (aka Aux Voltage)?*.


Checked this








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @AndreVeck
> For GPU voltage it depends what you regard safe, I never used more than 1300mV for 24/7 use on my cards. Now some for example will be going way above that. Let's say you were unaware of bios mod and you did not know the VID of your GPU from using AIDA64 registers dump. On a stock ROM your VID could be 1250mV+ and when you added +100mV in MSI AB it would result in final VID as 1350mV+.


Ok, but where do I put this 1250mV? In the op all the editing is made in hex but I am using the new (?) tool HawaiiBiosReader.

The values on the GPU freq and mem tables are 993, 65282, ... , 65288.
I don't understand how to edit them adding 100mV.
Can you clarify this?

Thank you!


----------



## gupsterg

@AndreVeck

In OP, view *GPU Voltage adjustment* > *Setting/editing GPU core voltages in the 6 tables*, that section has images and within it another set of images are also there if 1st did not make sense, *Image of stock and modified ROM for voltages* . Please read that section thoroughly as it also has a video showing how to use AIDA64 to gain default VIDs per DPM to plug into HawaiiReader







.

@madmanmarz

Did you hit 1300mV through TriXX using +200mV offset using the insan1ty ROM or another?









I would revert that ROM back to 124 for voltage protection, converting 124 dec to hex = 7C , this does not come across to me as a value for voltage protection







. Perhaps HawaiiReader picked up wrong info from ROM? perhaps zip your ROM and attach to post for viewing. I can't say when I'd have time to view as TBH my inbox is swapped with requests for bios mod help, which I really don't have time for or intended to be doing in the numbers I seem to attract







.


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @madmanmarz
> 
> Did you hit 1300mV through TriXX using +200mV offset using the insan1ty ROM or another?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would revert that ROM back to 124 for voltage protection, converting 124 dec to hex = 7C , this does not come across to me as a value for voltage protection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Perhaps HawaiiReader picked up wrong info from ROM? perhaps zip your ROM and attach to post for viewing. I can't say when I'd have time to view as TBH my inbox is swapped with requests for bios mod help, which I really don't have time for or intended to be doing in the numbers I seem to attract
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I ended up putting the voltageprotrection back to 124 and increased voltage offset even further, which did the trick. But I had to go 45x6.25 or +281mv to achieve what I had before around 1300mv through trixx. Problem is my VRM temps were skyrocketing.

I hit 1300mv through trixx on several different roms, including the insan1ty rom, and my VRM temps were much lower.

Here's a pic of the values I'm messing with. Would it be better to not go through offset and increase the voltage just for one state?


----------



## gupsterg

Personally I don't use VDDC offset, reason being is it increases all DPM states voltage and your not OCing all states just DPM 7. So intermediate states and idle is getting an increase when not needed. This is why ROM mod has more finesse to it than using OC SW using a VDDC offset







.

So say on my Vapor-X 290X DPM 7 on stock ROM/settings was 1.250V (use AIDA64 dump info







) and in MSI AB I needed +50mV to reach 1100MHz I set DPM 7 to 1300mV with 1100MHz plus changed the appropriate value in GPU Clock x: section near top of PowerPlay tab to match the new DPM 7 GPU clock.

No idea why the insan1ty ROM using MSI AB is functioning for you at 1300mV but not when you program same offset in the ROM.



Labels for registers 33 & 34 are wrong in HR, I know no programming so can not update it, oneb1t or DDSZ would have to do that, also the registers serve 2 purposes each, few pages back was discussed and link to registers info I have.


----------



## madmanmarz

Anyway I made a lil chart of my voltages with different offsets for my card/bioses. These are all insan1ty mod bioses with 390x timings.


For whatever reason this method of incrasing voltage increases my vrm temps even higher, so I'm just gonna settle at 200mv, where I was seeing 85c max VRM temp in Witcher 3. It seems I've lost some o/c over the years, as there was a point where I could run 1200/1225 and 1750 memory (with 290x timing tho). mind you who knows what bios that was on.

right now i'm running the 200mv bios, 1.25v with 1125/1350 clocks. Previously +200mv would net me about 1.3v through trixx and i could run 1175mhz


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Personally I don't use VDDC offset, reason being is it increases all DPM states voltage and your not OCing all states just DPM 7. So intermediate states and idle is getting an increase when not needed. This is why ROM mod has more finesse to it than using OC SW using a VDDC offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So say on my Vapor-X 290X DPM 7 on stock ROM/settings was 1.250V (use AIDA64 dump info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and in MSI AB I needed +50mV to reach 1100MHz I set DPM 7 to 1300mV with 1100MHz plus changed the appropriate value in GPU Clock x: section near top of PowerPlay tab to match the new DPM 7 GPU clock.
> 
> No idea why the insan1ty ROM using MSI AB is functioning for you at 1300mV but not when you program same offset in the ROM.
> 
> 
> 
> Labels for registers 33 & 34 are wrong in HR, I know no programming so can not update it, oneb1t or DDSZ would have to do that, also the registers serve 2 purposes each, few pages back was discussed and link to registers info I have.


Yeah I'll have to do some more reading and figure out how to increase just the voltage for the 7th state. I think I read something about the offsets not matching up through bios vs software so that probably has something to do with it.


----------



## AndreVeck

@gupsterg

Ok. So I flashed back the original bios of the card and used AIDA to gain this:


Spoiler: Voltages



Code:



Code:


DPM0: 300 MHz,  VID = 993 V
DPM1: 483 MHz,  VID = 1125 V
DPM2: 699 MHz,  VID = 1112 V
DPM3: 888 MHz,  VID = 1112 V
DPM4: 930 MHz,  VID = 1150 V
DPM5: 965 MHz,  VID = 1175 V
DPM6: 991 MHz,  VID = 1212 V
DPM7: 1000 MHz, VID = 1243 V





Then I put those in HawaiiBiosReader:


Spoiler: Tabs









It seems, by Afterburner (+38 on voltage, not changeable), that the 390 bios for my 290 is a ROM with VDDC offset only (Part 3).
That is difficult for me to understand. Does it really matters? What does this means?

Now what I can do? To overclock more do I need to change only the last state (DPM7)?
Is setting +100mV safe? It would go to 1343 (does this value be divisible by 6.25?)

That frequency in VDDCI States is good as it is?

Thanks a lot and sorry for the questions.


----------



## madmanmarz

OK so I used Hawaiibiosreader to change the voltage for the last state in all 6 sections. Just guessed around 1250 plus a 38mv offset (6). That still put me a little low so I tried 1300, then 1350, which put my in game voltage through gpu-z at 1.25v. As of right now I am managing 1150-1200 clockspeeds with that. Either way I"m happy to see the lower voltages when not gaming or idle.

EDIT this is amazing i'm back up to 1225 mhz with less voltage.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreVeck*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Ok. So I flashed back the original bios of the card and used AIDA to gain this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Voltages
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> DPM0: 300 MHz,  VID = 993 V
> DPM1: 483 MHz,  VID = 1125 V
> DPM2: 699 MHz,  VID = 1112 V
> DPM3: 888 MHz,  VID = 1112 V
> DPM4: 930 MHz,  VID = 1150 V
> DPM5: 965 MHz,  VID = 1175 V
> DPM6: 991 MHz,  VID = 1212 V
> DPM7: 1000 MHz, VID = 1243 V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I put those in HawaiiBiosReader:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tabs











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreVeck*
> 
> It seems, by Afterburner (+38 on voltage, not changeable), that the 390 bios for my 290 is a ROM with VDDC offset only (Part 3).
> That is difficult for me to understand. Does it really matters? What does this means?


You see the +38mV on your stock ROM or 390 rom for your 290? if in latter then just edit ROM, there was guide image with ROMs.

The VDDC offset is +37.5mV but you see +38mV as some rounding is done by MSI AB. The offset means all states receive +38mV, AIDA64 dump only is aware of PowerPlay VID and not aware of VDDC offset in Voltage Control Chip, so say in your above dump each VID shown +38mV = final VID.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreVeck*
> 
> Now what I can do? To overclock more do I need to change only the last state (DPM7)?
> Is setting +100mV safe? It would go to 1343 (does this value be divisible by 6.25?)


Yes change DPM 7 only, as that's what you OC in OS using SW like MSI AB, etc. Being on water you should be OK using +100mV, I used 1300mV for DPM 7 for ~1yr on air without issue, not only did I game, I also do [email protected], it is not uncommon for my rig to stay powered for 100hrs+ continuously







. But as always with OC'ing/overvolting we can only use each others experience as guide and what may happen could be another story







.

View OP *GPU Voltage adjustment* > *SVI 2 Compliant Voltages* > *SVI 2 Voltages Table* , table and text should help you







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreVeck*
> 
> That frequency in VDDCI States is good as it is?


The frequency in VDDCI states you should match to the higher RAM clock you use in ROM, for example I used to have RAM @ 1525MHz so it was matched to that.


----------



## gupsterg

@madmanmarz

Viewing your signature I see you have a 290 unlocked to 290X. A few times when I've helped members with custom ROMs in this situation I have seen they have lower VID on a 290X ROM than 290. So what we did was first gain AIDA64 dump on 290 ROM, set 290X ROM using those VIDs, then OC'd in OS using MSI AB, etc like usual. Then used that info to set final OC in ROM







.

The table you have done where you set x offset and saw x VDDC in monitoring, the difference is somewhat down to LLC IMO. Also be aware even when GPU is in same state, differing apps loading GPU result in differing VDDC in monitoring data.

What VDDC offset you use in OS OC SW when set in ROM should result in same VID/VDDC. Just make sure you are loading GPU with same app when checking between both.

Sweet you got your OC where you want







.

TBH you may find the lower states you can tweak down on voltage from stock, you can keep card say in a lower DPM by using say MSI AB to clock to it. Let's say your DPM 6 GPU clock is 900MHz, set that in MSI AB, then set a negative offset and load a game/3D bench and test for stability. Now lets say AIDA64 dump had shown DPM 6 was 1200mV and you had been able to use a -50mV offset in MSI AB when testing it, then basically 1150mV can be used in ROM for DPM 6.


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @madmanmarz
> 
> Viewing your signature I see you have a 290 unlocked to 290X. A few times when I've helped members with custom ROMs in this situation I have seen they have lower VID on a 290X ROM than 290. So what we did was first gain AIDA64 dump on 290 ROM, set 290X ROM using those VIDs, then OC'd in OS using MSI AB, etc like usual. Then used that info to set final OC in ROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The table you have done where you set x offset and saw x VDDC in monitoring, the difference is somewhat down to LLC IMO. Also be aware even when GPU is in same state, differing apps loading GPU result in differing VDDC in monitoring data.
> 
> What VDDC offset you use in OS OC SW when set in ROM should result in same VID/VDDC. Just make sure you are loading GPU with same app when checking between both.
> 
> Sweet you got your OC where you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> TBH you may find the lower states you can tweak down on voltage from stock, you can keep card say in a lower DPM by using say MSI AB to clock to it. Let's say your DPM 6 GPU clock is 900MHz, set that in MSI AB, then set a negative offset and load a game/3D bench and test for stability. Now lets say AIDA64 dump had shown DPM 6 was 1200mV and you had been able to use a -50mV offset in MSI AB when testing it, then basically 1150mV can be used in ROM for DPM 6.


I kinda just guessed all the numbers because I've been messing around with this card for a long time so I pretty much know what its limits are with voltage and clocks. As far as actual voltages, yes I can see where LLC would make a difference but it's also interesting that it's different between setting the offset in software vs bios.
I'm currently on the 17.1.2 driver which has been my goal, to run clocks close to what I had been using older drivers and Sapphire Trixx. I kinda want a set it and forget it approach and that's what I currently have with wattman and the bios overvoltage.

Pretty happy where everything is at the moment. VRM temps are higher than usual, I dunno if that's maybe due to the insan1ty rom's VDDCI offset or something else, but...

with a +38mv offset, and 1350mv set in the 7th state, I see about 1250mv while gaming, and I'm able to run 1225mhz, but my VRM temps approach 100c after a while.
with a +38mv offset, and 1300mv set in the 7th state, I see about 1200mv while gaming, and I'm able to run 1175mhz, while my VRM temps stay in the lower 80's.

I may experiment with 0 offset, and a lower vddci offset down the line to see if it makes a difference, but 1775mhz stable at 1.2v I aint complainin!


----------



## AndreVeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You see the +38mV on your stock ROM or 390 rom for your 290? if in latter then just edit ROM, there was guide image with ROMs.


In the 390 rom for the 290. The 290 stock doesn't have it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The VDDC offset is +37.5mV but you see +38mV as some rounding is done by MSI AB. The offset means all states receive +38mV, AIDA64 dump only is aware of PowerPlay VID and not aware of VDDC offset in Voltage Control Chip, so say in your above dump each VID shown +38mV = final VID.
> Yes change DPM 7 only, as that's what you OC in OS using SW like MSI AB, etc. Being on water you should be OK using +100mV, I used 1300mV for DPM 7 for ~1yr on air without issue, not only did I game, I also do [email protected], it is not uncommon for my rig to stay powered for 100hrs+ continuously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But as always with OC'ing/overvolting we can only use each others experience as guide and what may happen could be another story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, every card is different but they are all similar. Of course it needs testing.
So to find my real voltage I take the one I got from aida and sum it with 38.
Thanks for reporting in your experence, super helpful!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> View OP *GPU Voltage adjustment* > *SVI 2 Compliant Voltages* > *SVI 2 Voltages Table* , table and text should help you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ok, so those are the voltages that the card "accepts". I need to use one of those values.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The frequency in VDDCI states you should match to the higher RAM clock you use in ROM, for example I used to have RAM @ 1525MHz so it was matched to that.


That's clear now, thanks! (really manymany thanks)









I have repeated the things you said in another way just to be sure to have understood right.


----------



## gupsterg

Yeah nice clocks for sure







.

The insan1ty ROM may not have ideal config for your VRM, resulting in higher temps perhaps. It is based on a 390X ROM, IIRC that had an extra phase on VRM compared to ref 290/X.

You maybe better off say using a 290X ROM with tighter RAM timings plus 390/X MC mod. I did that to my cards.


----------



## AndreVeck

@gupsterg

How do I push my ram below 1300? Trying with msi afterburner I can barely reach 1400. At 1500 it blackscreens.
You said you got them to 1700? How?

*Is the memory related to the core voltage?*


----------



## gupsterg

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreVeck*
> 
> In the 390 rom for the 290. The 290 stock doesn't have it.


You can zero it by editing ROM in hex editor, the insan1ty ROM pack has a guide image showing how.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreVeck*
> 
> So to find my real voltage I take the one I got from aida and sum it with 38.


Yes if you are using the insan1ty ROM without alterations to VDDC offset.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreVeck*
> 
> How do I push my ram below 1300? Trying with msi afterburner I can barely reach 1400. At 1500 it blackscreens.
> You said you got them to 1700? How?
> 
> *Is the memory related to the core voltage?*


No I have never had RAM at 1700MHz on Hawaii, madmanmarz seems to have posted clocks like that.

The GPU will tend to require more voltage even in lower states if RAM clock is high compared with running lower RAM clock. I used to keep DPM 1 & 2 RAM clock 1250MHz, this allowed me to keep lower voltage in those DPMs (below is image of my ROM in HR).



Several pages in from beginning of thread is a post by Berkeley, this has same method I used to assess what min voltage is needed for a DPM when using x RAM clock.


----------



## AndreVeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You can zero it by editing ROM in hex editor, the insan1ty ROM pack has a guide image showing how.


I'm doing it now. I am setting the value to 00 to have 6.25x0 that equals to 0 offset.








How to correct checksum?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes if you are using the insan1ty ROM without alterations to VDDC offset.


Do I have to ramp up voltages in the tables in Hawaii Editor by 38 mV since I am now modding the VDDC offset to 0?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No I have never had RAM at 1700MHz on Hawaii, madmanmarz seems to have posted clocks like that.
> The GPU will tend to require more voltage even in lower states if RAM clock is high compared with running lower RAM clock. I used to keep DPM 1 & 2 RAM clock 1250MHz, this allowed me to keep lower voltage in those DPMs (below is image of my ROM in HR).
> Several pages in from beginning of thread is a post by Berkeley, this has same method I used to assess what min voltage is needed for a DPM when using x RAM clock.


Sorry for that "below", I was meaning over 1300. I'll try to do the same thing as yours. Thanks as always.


----------



## gupsterg

Correct checksum by opening the altered ROM in HawaiiReader and then saving







.

It depends on if your card needs that extra voltage or not, so test and modify as required







.


----------



## AndreVeck

@gupsterg

Now in afterburner I have +0 mv! Wow!









I have also tried the timing mod for the memory but It seems that I don't have the hex values like in the images in 1st post.
When I search for the values that point where to mod I don't find them.
I have the values for "AFR" but I don't have 01, only 00. Probably I am doing something wrong.


----------



## madmanmarz

I have run so many different bios' and i found it really hard to find real good stability with most of m', flickers and issues in 2d mostly. with this one i saw right away that the card just "liked" it. i know at one point i was running a 290x bios with 390x timings.

i ended up turning down the offsets to (1) for both and doing the whole voltage increase through the last state which helped vrm temps a little, but you're right it could totally be this bios. right now i'm running just over 1.2 volts and 1150mhz is totally stable. if i bump to 1.25v i can go higher but vrm temps get into the 90s. it's weird too because i put a huge copper cooler i cut down for the vrm and put a fan on it, and since doing that my temps dropped like 30-40c from the stick on vrm/memory kit made for universal water blocks.

edit: yes at one point i was running around 1200/1700 clocks (1225/1725 I believe for stressing), there are a lot of users that were getting clocks over 1650 or so, but with the 390x timings ~1350 seems to be the limit.


----------



## gupsterg

OP updated with heading *Adding VDDC offset to ROM*.


----------



## Xuper

Hello.

I bought a healthy XFX 290 ( here Link ).Also here outside of Card ( http://pasteboard.co/nu4UbfMZ.jpg )

now I have PSU ( this link ).I know how to Flash it but I'm Noob at Editing Bios.I can't afford to buy another PSU.

Can you Edit Bios file and make It UnderVoltage (Up to 150w ~ 180W , I mean card not PC) and then Upload it ? Just only Fan at default and Core with Memory to low possible to reduce power consumption.


----------



## oaijsdoias

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> Hello.
> I bought a healthy XFX 290 ( here Link ).Also here outside of Card ( http://pasteboard.co/nu4UbfMZ.jpg )
> 
> now I have PSU ( this link ).I know how to Flash it but I'm Noob at Editing Bios.I can't afford to buy another PSU.
> Can you Edit Bios file and make It UnderVoltage (Up to 150w ~ 180W , I mean card not PC) and then Upload it ? Just only Fan at default and Core with Memory to low possible to reduce power consumption.


upload the bios you want modded


----------



## uncleiroh

How do I enable standard fan mode? I have a sapphire 390, and I've dumped my bios and everything but I can't find the place in the hex to actually disable fuzzy logic mode. Searching for "7C16" yields no results.

I'm trying to disable fuzzy logic fan mode to use hackintosh so my pc doesn't overheat and graphics don't crash.

I've uploaded my bios file:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/rqbdjzqim4xxjkd/Hawaii.rom


----------



## Dionysos808

As I just got a request via PM again, here is my modded BIOS for my ASUS R9 290X DCII OC:

1060.zip 99k .zip file


Mods:
- updated UEFI GOP
- modded memory timings (The Stilt timings)
- raised limits by 50% (TDP Max: 312 / Power limit: 312 / TDC limit: 300)
- raised clocks (GPU: 1060 - DPM states adjusted / Mem: 1360 for DPM 7, 1350 for DPM 1-6, 150 for DPM 0)
- raised voltage (DPM 7: 1262 for DPM 7, DPM states adjusted / VDDCI: 1025)
- fan profile for Alpenföhn Peter 2

Provide your original BIOS and people in this thread might help you with the mod. Voltages, clocks and fan profile may differ for you card.


----------



## daffy.duck

Don't know if anyone is willing to mod this for me as I am confused, it's for a Sapphire R9 390 Nitro.

I'd like clocks of 1150-1600 up from stock of 1040-1500.
Stock core voltage from MSI Afterburner is +19mV but at 1150-1600 I have it at +69mV and aux voltage of +13mV.
The power limit is +50% also.

The fan curve should be:
0% for 0℃-40℃
70% for 60℃-80℃
100% for 90℃-100℃

R9390.zip 42k .zip file


Really would appreciate the assistance.

Thanks.


----------



## daevy3k

Hello, I come here as an owner of a RX480. I found a lot of useful info here for my card and bios modding, and there's one thing I want to ask.

The section on the OP post

"How to add extra states of VDDCI and associated RAM frequency"

is still empty. Is it just that you forgot to add info there or actually there's no info about it?

RX480 has only 2 memory DPM states, don't know if it's the same for your cards, but I'd like to add more states if you could help me. Thank you.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daevy3k*
> 
> Hello, I come here as an owner of a RX480. I found a lot of useful info here for my card and bios modding, and there's one thing I want to ask.
> 
> The section on the OP post
> 
> "How to add extra states of VDDCI and associated RAM frequency"
> 
> is still empty. Is it just that you forgot to add info there or actually there's no info about it?
> 
> RX480 has only 2 memory DPM states, don't know if it's the same for your cards, but I'd like to add more states if you could help me. Thank you.


hmm i think you are in the wrong thread.... but maybe someone can still help you.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx480-rx470-rx460 look there!


----------



## daevy3k

@Streetdragon

Nope, this is the thread I intended to write in. The cards have a lot in common, most of what we know is thanks to older cards.


----------



## valkyrjur

Hello guys. I have a PowerColor PCS+ Radeon R9 390X. I requested to mod my bios some time ago but I had a few issues in 2D mode and a reverted back to my original bios. But again I have the curiosity because a read a lot of things and improvements here, so can you help me modding my bios again?
Here is my original rom.
Thanks in advance.

hawaii.zip 98k .zip file


----------



## grifers

Hi. I have problems with Insanity bios in my reference 290x and *Lastest Relive drivers 17.3.1* (16.11.5 drivers Works fine), only with stock original bios problem disappears, but this bios the temperature go up a lot :S. Any bios compatible with relive drivers with better temps (like insanity bios)?:

Hope understand me, im use google translator.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daevy3k*
> 
> Hello, I come here as an owner of a RX480. I found a lot of useful info here for my card and bios modding, and there's one thing I want to ask.
> 
> The section on the OP post
> 
> "How to add extra states of VDDCI and associated RAM frequency"
> 
> is still empty. Is it just that you forgot to add info there or actually there's no info about it?
> 
> RX480 has only 2 memory DPM states, don't know if it's the same for your cards, but I'd like to add more states if you could help me. Thank you.


Please accept my apologies for late response. I have not had the time







, got busy with Fiji bios mod and now riding the Ryzen wave







.

The info is in the thread, this post and pages prior to it. I'm only writing this if other Hawaii owners need to ref it.

What I would advise is ref some images in Fiji bios mod as Polaris uses same revision of PowerPlay. This post shows PowerPlay header being marked, which you will need adjusting once you add states to MMDependencyTable.

Once PowerPlay is enlarged and offsets updated within it for tables, the ROM will be bigger. So you will need to delete some empty data between end of Legacy ROM and UEFI module. So ROM is right size, then you will need to update the directory of data/command tables at beginning of ROM using Lard's table calculator batch file, is in OP here and Fiji bios mod.

Then fix checksum, if you use a "pure UEFI" setup on mobo (ie CSM support off) then you will need a modified UEFI/GOP, so you don't get blackscreen on boot with custom ROM. Lordkag of Fernando's Win-RAID forum made this, it can be found in OP of Fiji bios mod (may have added it here as well, will check).

I am subbed on Polaris bios mod thread, but been busy to keep up with it in the past few weeks. It will be more relevant if you post there with further questions and others can ref it







. I have not had a Polaris card but have done some successful manual mods for members, but have not added extra VDDCI states yet.


----------



## Walrusbonzo

Need some assistance if anyone can help.

I have an MSI 290x 4GB, it's a V2.2 with Hynix BFR RAM, has anyone got a copy of the stock BIOS they can share? TechPowerUp doesn't seem to have it and I forgot to take a copy.

My problem is that the card gives no output in the BIOS or during bootup, but once in Windows I get an output. I'm assuming something messed up with the UEFI settings in my tuned BIOS and hoping stock one will fix it. I tried the second BIOS switch position, but same problem. Same issue on multiple PCs

Cheers


----------



## daevy3k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Please accept my apologies for late response. I have not had the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , got busy with Fiji bios mod and now riding the Ryzen wave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The info is in the thread, this post and pages prior to it. I'm only writing this if other Hawaii owners need to ref it.
> 
> What I would advise is ref some images in Fiji bios mod as Polaris uses same revision of PowerPlay. This post shows PowerPlay header being marked, which you will need adjusting once you add states to MMDependencyTable.
> 
> Once PowerPlay is enlarged and offsets updated within it for tables, the ROM will be bigger. So you will need to delete some empty data between end of Legacy ROM and UEFI module. So ROM is right size, then you will need to update the directory of data/command tables at beginning of ROM using Lard's table calculator batch file, is in OP here and Fiji bios mod.
> 
> Then fix checksum, if you use a "pure UEFI" setup on mobo (ie CSM support off) then you will need a modified UEFI/GOP, so you don't get blackscreen on boot with custom ROM. Lordkag of Fernando's Win-RAID forum made this, it can be found in OP of Fiji bios mod (may have added it here as well, will check).
> 
> I am subbed on Polaris bios mod thread, but been busy to keep up with it in the past few weeks. It will be more relevant if you post there with further questions and others can ref it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have not had a Polaris card but have done some successful manual mods for members, but have not added extra VDDCI states yet.


Thank you a lot, your infos are precious. I don't know if it's gonna worth it but I wanna give it a try!


----------



## CALiteral

I'm not sure if anyone has been watching the cryptocurrency mining forums lately, but the wizards at Bitcointalk.org forum have managed to fully decode and tune the memory straps for Ethereum mining on RX and R9 cards.

There's no mention of gaming with these modified memory timings, but there's a chance we could use their hard work to squeeze a little more 3D performance out of our cards. I'm curious what the memory gurus around here can do.


----------



## bardacuda

Ethereum and Zcash are very memory-intensive algorithms. If it works mining those without throwing out invalid shares or crashing I'm sure they would be rock-solid stable in games.
That said games probably benefit way more from core clocks than memory performance whereas with ZEC mining it's the other way around. Still the RX cards might show a significant boost as they only have a 256-bit bus and I believe are limited by memory even in gaming scenarios. For the high 512-bit and 4096-bit high bandwidth mem on Hawaii/Fury probably not so much.


----------



## CALiteral

Quote:


> Still the RX cards might show a significant boost as they only have a 256-bit bus and I believe are limited by memory even in gaming scenarios. For the high 512-bit and 4096-bit high bandwidth mem on Hawaii/Fury probably not so much.


Ah, that makes sense why most of the attention over there was focused on the RX cards.

I guess the most we could hope for with tighter timings is a bit lower memory latency since Hawaii has so much bandwidth already. Although it likely would not be much better than just copying a lower strap.

Still, it is interesting stuff, and would be fun to play with for someone with the knowledge and motivation.


----------



## bardacuda

I already have two of my 3 Hawaii cards modded with The Stilt's timings and they definitely perform better in mining at least. The 3rd one I couldn't find any custom straps at the time (but maybe I will in that thread so thanks for that) so I just copied a lower strap to a higher one but it didn't help any. I just get the same performance at lower mem clocks is all but my max mem clock is lower.

EDIT: So I did some maintenance on one of my XFX cards which had a failing fan and thought it might be interesting to someone.

Cleaned the heatsink, the failing fan's bearing, greased the fan bearing, and reapplied the TIM. It's now running at about 10°C cooler than the other XFX and the Gigabyte, with slightly better VRM temps as well (better than the other XFX but still about 10°C higher than the Gigabyte). I took a screenshot after a few minutes of ETH mining for comparison. The one I fixed up is referred to as "XFX Black Ed." in the screenshot and the one I left alone is "XFX Double D.".

I'm surprised it improved that much over the other XFX...but how much of that was due to the TIM reapplication alone, and how much was due to other maintenance I'm not sure.

I think I'll take the other two cards apart and do some maintenance on them as well to see how they improve and update this again.

Also I snapped some pics of the card while I had it apart. You can see that the factory TIM application was not the greatest but it wasn't terrible either. BTW those silver and black pieces that stay attached to the card and touch the thermal pads are actually plastic, not metal, which I thought was weird. I would think the VRAM and mosfets would be better off just being uncovered and getting direct airflow from the fans. The Gigabyte's VRMs stay much cooler than the two XFXs so I think XFX definitely could have done better here.

Sorry for the crappy image quality. My smart phone is not that smart (because that's what desktops are for...phones are for phone calls and texts IMO







). It's a cheap LG Android.






EDIT 2: Update

So I did the same maintenance on the other XFX. It wasn't that dusty and the fans were already working pretty normal, so pretty much just redid the thermal paste on that one. Currently after 20 mins of mining it is at 70°C core and 82°C VRM...so a little worse, and fewer gains than the Black Edition (which is at 66°C core and 79°C VRM after 20 min), but still very much worthwhile.

For reference the Black Edition's VRMs would get up to 90°C and core was ~80°C or so before maintenance IIRC, but like I say it had a bad fan...so those gains weren't just from TIM.

I added in the GPU-Z for the Gigabyte card (which I haven't done any maintenance on yet) and it is at 76°C core and 71°C VRM (so already doing way better than the cleaned up XFXs on the VRM) and it has a fan on the fritz also...so I expect after the maintenance on that it will outperform both the XFX cards on core _and_ VRM temps. We'll see...


----------



## kithylin

I know this is sort of off topic for this thread but y'all in here seem to know more about AMD cards than anywhere else so I'm just wondering... The new RX 400 line of cards.. can we still do a custom bios with custom overclocks and custom voltages on the new AMD cards? Are they voltage locked like nvidia, or still "Free and open" to modding like R9 200 and R9 300 ?


----------



## bardacuda

I don't have any personally, but from what I have read you certainly can....although I think there's an issue with trying to downvolt the memory controller voltage. Down/up on the core is fine or up on the memcontroller is also fine. Also you can change dpm states and memory timings and all that good stuff.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx480-rx470-rx460/


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I don't have any personally, but from what I have read you certainly can....although I think there's an issue with trying to downvolt the memory controller voltage. Down/up on the core is fine or up on the memcontroller is also fine. Also you can change dpm states and memory timings and all that good stuff.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx480-rx470-rx460/


Thanks! I don't know how, I guess I totally fail at searching







Was looking and I couldn't find that thread some how. Anyway I'll just ask my questions over there.


----------



## montresor

Hi, I have 11 cards r9 390 gigabyte g1 gaming used for mining. Core voltage is locked. The maps themselves emit a lot of heat and spend a lot of electricity. If you can a mod.
This is the original Bios: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/175728/gigabyte-r9390-8192-150605
Thanks.


----------



## bardacuda

Look in the original post under "GPU Voltage Adjustment"


----------



## montresor

I'm afraid not to damage the card. But I will have to try. A voltage how to unlock.


----------



## bardacuda

There shouldn't be anything hard limiting the voltage. Are you on Linux or Windows? In Windows you should be able to change it simply by checking "unlock voltage control" in MSI Afterburner.

In Linux I'm pretty sure you can only change the voltage by editing the BIOS anyway, so if you haven't done that before, then you wouldn't know if it's locked or not, so I assume you're on Windows. So afterburner doesn't work? These are flagship cards and I haven't heard of any of them being voltage locked.


----------



## kithylin

I'm trying to put in a custom fan settings in to my modified bios for my R9 290X .. I don't remember what I did to flash it before but I'm trying every single version of ATIwinflash I can come up with to download.. And every single version I'm trying to flash it with the modified rom file and keep getting the message "Due to Microsoft Enhanced Security Features, the application requires the user to be in Administrator Mode." I'm actually logged in as the "Administrator" User in windows, and even right-click on the batch file to run it and "Run as administrator" .. even tried making a shortcut, and putting the -f -p file.rom in the shortcut and keep getting the message. I don't remember how I got past this.. I'm confused.. I'm logged in as administrator, I'm running as admin via right click, what more do we have to do with this program?

EDIT: I've tried both windows 7 x64 SP1, and Windows 8.1 x64, and both show the same message. Both logged in as "Administrator" user and right click to run as admin. It just.. won't flash..









EDIT #2: I was an idiot. For some reason with windows security it won't let me run it even as admin when it's on my file server. I copied it directly to my C:\ drive in a folder and then it works fine with no more error message.


----------



## bardacuda

Someone PMed me asking about power draw, so I did some testing on it and thought I'd share it with everyone in case anyone's interested.

My system at idle with my cards in crossfire (so that the 2nd one goes to sleep completely), 78 - 82W at the wall.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







At idle without crossfire (both cards are active but idle), 90 - 100W at the wall.
This seems to indicate that the power readings in HWiNFO are accurate at idle, but only for the 1st card. They show about 15W total input between both VRMs on the first card, but only a little more than half of that (~8W) for the second card.

EDIT: Actually I'm probably looking at the wrong thing here as I don't think that accounts for the power from the socket. If you add Chip + Aux Power it makes more sense
EDIT2: Actually when you look at the load readings adding the two VRM input power numbers does make more sense...so i dunno.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Mining Ethereum with crossfire on (again so the second card is asleep), 330W at the wall.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Mining Ethereum on both cards with crossfire off, 575W at the wall.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







As you can see, the total of the two VRM input powers are about 208 - 223W at load...which is very close to what one should expect if you subtract the load values at the wall from the idle values and then account for the ~90% PSU efficiency.

EDIT: One note...it seems that having crossfire on slightly lowers hashrate and in turn brings down full load power draw on the active card.


----------



## PunkX 1

Is this thread still alive? Need some help editing the bios on my R9 390.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Is this thread still alive? Need some help editing the bios on my R9 390.


I don't know about the rest of em but I'm still watching it at least.. just no one's asked for help with hawaii. They're older cards.. most people are mostly active in the polaris thread now a days. Everyone's going nuts over tweaking the 480's and 580's.

I suspect like me, people still have this thread on notification / watching.. so most likely just post your question, someone should pop up and help you with it.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I don't know about the rest of em but I'm still watching it at least.. just no one's asked for help with hawaii. They're older cards.. most people are mostly active in the polaris thread now a days. Everyone's going nuts over tweaking the 480's and 580's.
> 
> I suspect like me, people still have this thread on notification / watching.. so most likely just post your question, someone should pop up and help you with it.


Dude could you edit my bios for me if I gave you the stock bios? Would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Dude could you edit my bios for me if I gave you the stock bios? Would greatly appreciate it.


Ahh.. haha.. uhm.. sorry.. no.. I couldn't even manage to get any of the settings in the hawaii bios editor to actually -do anything- when I tried myself.

I have no earthly clue how to do it successfully.. everything I tried didn't even apply when flashed except a custom fan curve worked.

But as to clocks and ram and such.. no idea what to do. I typed stuff in the boxes and saved and flashed it and it still ran at stock for me.









So.. it'll have to be someone else. Sorry.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Ahh.. haha.. uhm.. sorry.. no.. I couldn't even manage to get any of the settings in the hawaii bios editor to actually -do anything- when I tried myself.
> 
> I have no earthly clue how to do it successfully.. everything I tried didn't even apply when flashed except a custom fan curve worked.
> 
> But as to clocks and ram and such.. no idea what to do. I typed stuff in the boxes and saved and flashed it and it still ran at stock for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.. it'll have to be someone else. Sorry.


Thanks though!


----------



## Streetdragon

what do you wanne get changed? something like offset/clock/voltage can be changed with the bios-edit-tool in post #1. everything else like memoytimings etc is harder to do


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> what do you wanne get changed? something like offset/clock/voltage can be changed with the bios-edit-tool in post #1. everything else like memoytimings etc is harder to do


Voltage and power limit.


----------



## Streetdragon

i have no time atm(work and poop) but you can read a bit in post1 "HawaiiReader bios modification utility" save your bios and open it with the tool. you dont realy have to change powerlimit.
and changeing voltage.. you only has to change the last DPM state. I can do some screenshots when im back home from my settup if you want


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> i have no time atm(work and poop) but you can read a bit in post1 "HawaiiReader bios modification utility" save your bios and open it with the tool. you dont realy have to change powerlimit.
> and changeing voltage.. you only has to change the last DPM state. I can do some screenshots when im back home from my settup if you want


Thanks that would be great


----------



## bardacuda

Just change the voltage for DPM 7 in all 6 tables. The info on how to do this is in the OP. Look under "GPU Voltage adjustment" > "Setting/editing GPU core voltages in the 6 tables" & "SVI 2 Compliant Voltages".

For editing Power Limit, look in the OP under "How to edit PowerLimit"


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Just change the voltage for DPM 7 in all 6 tables. The info on how to do this is in the OP. Look under "GPU Voltage adjustment" > "Setting/editing GPU core voltages in the 6 tables" & "SVI 2 Compliant Voltages".
> 
> For editing Power Limit, look in the OP under "How to edit PowerLimit"


yep like that.
sry forgot to take a screenshots at home.... got my new phone xD


----------



## Streetdragon

Like you can see here in my example:

i set the core to max 1200/ram to 1300
The voltage of dpm 0-5 re the same like stock. how to get the stock voltage, pls read in post#1.
DPM6 got a little bump from me. from 1200 to 1250 or so.
DPM7 got a little more power. I think stock was 1250 for my cards. but not sure atm.

i added a little offset to, just to be sure the card is 100% stable over all DPM-stats. had problems without, so i just bumped it a bit.

the vddci voltage is at 900mv. stock was 1050mv. lower vddci and lower memoryclock help to cool down the card+save some watts + get higher core clock, because cooler over all.
If you have use more then 1 monitor, it will save you some watts xD

with the higher TDP and so:
my TDP,Powerlimit,TDC limit is at stock atm. you CAN push it, but it wont help you realy. set them higher if you want. like:
TDP Max: 300
plimit:300
TDC limit 300
but like i said, it wont help you much with overcocking. i run 1200 with good voltage without higher TDP, because it wont break me down. testet higher numbers, no improvments in benchmarks.

you can make a screenshot like mine with you stock bios(MAKE A BACKUP FORM YOUR STOCK BIOS), than change it like you want and make screenshos from that too and post them. i will look over it


----------



## twofreckles

solved problem, made a stupid mistake...


----------



## wirelessnet2

How on earth do you flash a 295x2?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirelessnet2*
> 
> How on earth do you flash a 295x2?


The same as any other card?
Atiflash uses PCI-E slots not GPU's.


----------



## SimBy

Can someone help me with a simple BIOS mod for Asus R9290-DC2OC-4GD5? I just want to disable PowerPlay, nothing else. I need GPU running at max clocks/power state all the time, even at idle.

bios.zip 100k .zip file


----------



## bardacuda

You mean the power limit? It's super easy to do with HawaiiBiosReader from the OP. Just change these values to something higher:


----------



## SimBy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> You mean the power limit? It's super easy to do with HawaiiBiosReader from the OP. Just change these values to something higher:


No, power limit is fine, just need it running at max default 3D mem/core clocks AND voltage even at idle.


----------



## bardacuda

Well you could edit all 7 DPM states in all 6 tables to match your max clocks/volts. Why do you need to do this? Seems like a waste of power.


----------



## SimBy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Well you could edit all 7 DPM states in all 6 tables to match your max clocks/volts. Why do you need to do this? Seems like a waste of power.


I have a bunch of them mining with a significant undervolt. They are rock solid stable until mining stops (startum or my internet goes down) and clocks drop to 2D. When that happens they black screen right away.


----------



## bardacuda

That sounds like a low offset voltage. If you just edit the DPM 7 voltage to be what you want and leave the rest at stock it shouldn't crash.


----------



## SimBy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> That sounds like a low offset voltage. If you just edit the DPM 7 voltage to be what you want and leave the rest at stock it shouldn't crash.


Thanks, I'll play with tables a little.


----------



## bardacuda

It really is super easy as long as you know exactly what voltage you are using for your max clocks. I had to do the same thing because my stock DPM 7 voltage was 1.225 and I always had to run at -50mV in afterburner, so I would have the same issues when I stopped the miner.

All I had to do was edit the DPM 7 voltages to 1175. I also edited DPMs 1 - 6 just to make sure none of them had a higher voltage than a higher numbered state, because apparently that can cause issues. So now it works and still downclocks/downvolts at idle but without crashing. Attached a couple pics to show what I edited.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SimBy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> It really is super easy as long as you know exactly what voltage you are using for your max clocks. I had to do the same thing because my stock DPM 7 voltage was 1.225 and I always had to run at -50mV in afterburner, so I would have the same issues when I stopped the miner.
> 
> All I had to do was edit the DPM 7 voltages to 1175. I also edited DPMs 1 - 6 just to make sure none of them had a higher voltage than a higher numbered state, because apparently that can cause issues. So now it works and still downclocks/downvolts at idle but without crashing. Attached a couple pics to show what I edited.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Stige

Anyone got a stock BIOS for ASUS 390 Strix DC3?


----------



## CALiteral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Anyone got a stock BIOS for ASUS 390 Strix DC3?


Here's the stock Strix DC3 390X bios from my card just in case it will help you.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8QbxGMICTj5M1ZlZzZ6WXJkUlU/view?usp=sharing


----------



## jollysingle

Dear,
Thanks for your very detail about GPU volttage offset.
I did the same with my RX570 4GB. After I flashed, i
The gpu voltage does not work.
Could you give me a hint to do it, please?


----------



## johnz31975

hello i have 2 xfx r9 290 not unlockable and one asus matrix r9 290x on my system. In dx12, crossfire is enabled but time spy in 3d mark only uses the first card the asus one. If i test tomb raider with dx12 enabled only the first card works, but in dx11 all of them work, and in fire strike 3d mark again again all of them work. I think this is a problem with dx12 crossfire with different device ids in cards. I tryied to write bios from r9 290x to my 2 xfx cards, but ati flash changes device id from 67B1(290) TO 67B0(290X) but when i use gpu z in windows the device id is not changed it is still 67B1, SO NO LUCK WITH XFX cards, My second option is to try to change device id to the matrix card, can someone please if this a correct idea mod my bios from device id 67B0 to 67B1 so i can test the other option?
here is my bios
https://www.mediafire.com/?0vh6ucli8za7xgf


----------



## jollysingle

Dear,

For the VoltageObjectInfo:
My card is NPC Controller, so it does not work on the method of IR controller. Do you know how to make it work on NPC Controller?

Regards,


----------



## Imam360

Hey guys! Can someone help me please editing my bios ? Im really tired of the blackscreens with my r9 390 Sapphire .. at 1500Mhz i get blackscreens just when i watch youtube ou movies. The card is stable when gaming for like 1 year now. When I change the memory to 1450Mhz, i don't get blackscreens anymore . Im thinking about changing mem states from 1500Mhz to 1450Mhz but i have no clue what to do









Thanks for reading and sorry for my bad english. This is my stock bios : https://www.dropbox.com/s/4n2l7k6iqwy1lus/Hawaii.rar?dl=0


----------



## wirelessnet2

just use afterburner and put like +6 or +12 on the core voltage and get it to run and apply settings at startup


----------



## Imam360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirelessnet2*
> 
> just use afterburner and put like +6 or +12 on the core voltage and get it to run and apply settings at startup


I tried it but it didn't work


----------



## bardacuda

Adding core voltage won't help with memory stability. You can use afterburner to downclock the memory, or you can use HawaiiBiosReader found in the OP to edit the default mem clock down to 1450. You should only have to edit it in 'Mem Clock 3', 'VDDCI States', and the 'Mem Freq Table'


----------



## maxxximatoze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specially for @DrunkenCat, but also for anyone interested...
> Here's the BIOS for those brave guys who is going to replace the RAM chips on their reference R290/R290X cards from 2Gbit to 4Gbit.
> 
> MBA_290X_AJR_BABG.zip 42k .zip file
> 
> 
> It's a "first step" BIOS that is built on a 41.0.1.3746 reference version, with carefully modified VRAM_Info section that includes:
> - Autodetect + two RAM profiles for most popular 4Gbit ICs (Hynix H5GC4H24AJR and Elpida EDW4032BABG)
> - Modified MC timing sections (according to respective 390 BIOSes)
> - Full 10-entry strap sections for both RAM types
> - Adjusted memory controller settings in end of the VRAM_Info block.
> 
> In other points, it's a generic BIOS that should be flashed before the RAM replacement procedure, and being booted after everything is done to check if the RAM works normally. Then it might be also used as a basis for further tuning and adjustments.
> 
> The BIOS has been verified on my modified 290X with Elpida 4032 RAM, it's okay, but I don't have a similar card with Hynix AJR, unfortunately.
> So, anyone who has success with Hinyx AJR, please report back that the BIOS is okay, it's appreciated.


Hi,

I'm trying to mod the mem timing on MSI R9 290X 8GB with EDW4032BABG and I can't figure it out ! The bios is this one https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/168037/msi-r9290x-8192-141029

Can you please give me the right timing for this bios ? Thx !


----------



## Removed1

Hello everyone.

I would kindly ask some help to the Bios editing masters.

Here my issue, i have a R9 270 on a eGPU T530i laptop setup.

If i edit the bios with VBE and remove the UEFI part of the vbios, the laptop refuse to recognize the R9 270 and return me back a whitelist error.
So i'm stuck with the base clock/vgpu lock. More than that my R9 270 is an Asus DCUII OC, with Hynix ram, with an up1637p vrm controller instead of the CHL822x.
So i cant even flash another 7870/270X bios since all support the CHL822x, i suppose they used here an old pcb board coming from a 7850, instead a proper 7870!

Someone remember which register i could edit with an Hex editor to mod the same stuff than VBE but avoiding to get rid of the UEFI vbios?
So modding the bios without getting rid of the UEFI would be the best. Just bump a bit the vgpu, the max clocks and TDP.

I tried to mod the vbios with VBE and then restore the UEFI with a toll like UBU, but if failed.
On my desktop the card work like a charm, but without proper stock UEFI/Checksum the laptop refuse to work with!

Thanks you a lot for the help, sorry i know it is not an Hawaii die.


----------



## NathG79

Hi folks

Is it possible to flash a sapphire 290x 8gb vapor-x to a 390x bios

I currently have elpidya ram and stock bios 1030/1150.
Is there a bios that I could flash in that wouldn't need any tweaking.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wimpzilla*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> I would kindly ask some help to the Bios editing masters.
> 
> Here my issue, i have a R9 270 on a eGPU T530i laptop setup.
> 
> If i edit the bios with VBE and remove the UEFI part of the vbios, the laptop refuse to recognize the R9 270 and return me back a whitelist error.
> So i'm stuck with the base clock/vgpu lock. More than that my R9 270 is an Asus DCUII OC, with Hynix ram, with an up1637p vrm controller instead of the CHL822x.
> So i cant even flash another 7870/270X bios since all support the CHL822x, i suppose they used here an old pcb board coming from a 7850, instead a proper 7870!
> 
> Someone remember which register i could edit with an Hex editor to mod the same stuff than VBE but avoiding to get rid of the UEFI vbios?
> So modding the bios without getting rid of the UEFI would be the best. Just bump a bit the vgpu, the max clocks and TDP.
> 
> I tried to mod the vbios with VBE and then restore the UEFI with a toll like UBU, but if failed.
> On my desktop the card work like a charm, but without proper stock UEFI/Checksum the laptop refuse to work with!
> 
> Thanks you a lot for the help, sorry i know it is not an Hawaii die.


Quite honestly if it really is a laptop, you're probably not going to get much help around here. Generally speaking, no one here would want to be the reason for you to fry your machine's GPU. And replacing the video card in a laptop is an expensive and lengthy process, if yours even has a MXM slot at all. if it's soldered onto the main board then you'd kill the entire main board overclocking/tweaking it. Best to just leave it as is.


----------



## Removed1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Quite honestly if it really is a laptop, you're probably not going to get much help around here. Generally speaking, no one here would want to be the reason for you to fry your machine's GPU. And replacing the video card in a laptop is an expensive and lengthy process, if yours even has a MXM slot at all. if it's soldered onto the main board then you'd kill the entire main board overclocking/tweaking it. Best to just leave it as is.


Thx for the anwser.

No, no, it is a external gpu setup, a normal R9 270 with a EXP GDC v8.4 external mini pci express adapter.

So the card and the vbios are the usual one. Just if i edit the vbios, remove the UEFI part, the laptop return me an error on the mini pci-e connection. Whitelisting the port and thus not recognizing the gpu anymore.

With the stock bios the eGPU boot along the laptop. You have a picture of the setup into my rig.


----------



## gupsterg

From what I'm gathering the laptop needs to see a UEFI/GOP on GPU as it must be booting in "pure UEFI" mode? ie CSM: Disabled

If so then you need use Lordkag's UEFI/GOP update tool in OP. As that custom UEFI/GOP will allow a modified ROM to work in "pure UEFI" environment.

The tool will add the UEFI/GOP, set IDs as needed and fix checksum.


----------



## Removed1

Hello Sir Gupsterg









It's what i have tried, came there and got the GOP tool but it did not worked at the time.
I maybe do something wrong with the GOP tool after had modded the bios with VBE.
Was looking for UBU too but at the time was not available.

That's why maybe i though editing it manually would be better and came back ask some infos.









What precisely VBE remove when you edit the bios. The UEFI header?


----------



## gupsterg

VBE changes the byte which enables/disabled UEFI/GOP. OP section _How to add/remove UEFI/GOP plus match/edit Device ID info_ > _Activating UEFI HEX values_.

I would 1st use stock ROM with updated UEFI/GOP module using Lordkag's tool. Drag and drop the ROM on GOPupd.bat. If all works AOK then I would modify stock ROM with VBE and update ROM using GOPupd tool. It will re-enable UEFI, update UEFI/GOP module, set ID in UEFI/GOP module and fix checksum.


----------



## Removed1

Cleaver idea sir, maybe the GOP tool did not worked with the old UEFI sign, so updating it before editing with VBE could help to re-enable the UEFI after.

I will give it a try, hope it will work. I can flash the bios using the EXP GDC external adapter, it work using winflash.

If it miss, i will need to unload the 290 from the desktop like the last time, was a pain. Btw i didn't tried the watercooled 290 on the T530i 1x 2.0 mini pci-e external adapter!









If it fail again i would maybe go manually with some kind help, i leveled up and read some assembly books. Still total noob but least now i know how edit HEX, bytes, words, etc.


----------



## gupsterg

This post is purely in context of legacy section signature in context of booting in UEFI mode.

VBE or any other tool can not update legacy section signature of VBIOS. The signature is used to verify legacy section VBIOS has not been modified when booting in UEFI mode.

Lordkag's UEFI/GOP is modified not to look at signature within Legacy section of VBIOS when system is in "pure UEFI" mode ie CSM: [Disabled].

So what happens when you have "pure UEFI" mode ie CSM: [Disabled].

System post > does GPU have UEFI/GOP, if yes it go to next stage of validation, if no it does not > if it has UEFI/GOP then the UEFI/GOP in GPU UEFI must validate Legacy section by referencing the signature. As that signature is not updated it will not post if legacy section modified. Using Lordkag's UEFI/GOP the module does not validate legacy section signature so "system" think all is well and post.

The only scenario that hinders posting then is Secure boot, part of "pure UEFI" mode, so this must be [Disabled] on system. As the Lordkag's UEFI/GOP does not have a updated signature for itself to pass that validation.

So first you do not modify legacy section, only use stock ROM but the modified UEFI/GOP to see it's compatible (it should be). System must have Secure boot: [Disabled]. Again system must have Secure boot: [Disabled].

Next modify stock ROM, then update UEFI/GOp using Lordkag's tool, as then you don't have to do manual edits, flash and test.


----------



## Key7795

Hello!
I have a R9 290 Vapor-X I want to flash to a 290x.
However my Hawaiinfo values are something I havent seen anyone else have from what ive been able to find.
Current overclock is 1100/1600 no artifacts +100mv
Hynix memory

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F9000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8040005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

I have some high end fujipoly pads I plan to install on the VRMs, and others for the memory.
I'm currently able to run 1200/1680 +200mv stable but artifacts O' plenty. Still working on getting that where I want it.

Ultimately the point of this post is to find out if I can in fact flash to a 290x

Thank you for your time and any info you may offer!


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Key7795*
> 
> Hello!
> I have a R9 290 Vapor-X I want to flash to a 290x.
> However my Hawaiinfo values are something I havent seen anyone else have from what ive been able to find.
> Current overclock is 1100/1600 no artifacts +100mv
> Hynix memory
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F9000005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8040005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> I have some high end fujipoly pads I plan to install on the VRMs, and others for the memory.
> I'm currently able to run 1200/1680 +200mv stable but artifacts O' plenty. Still working on getting that where I want it.
> 
> Ultimately the point of this post is to find out if I can in fact flash to a 290x
> 
> Thank you for your time and any info you may offer!


I don't know if this is even possible.. according to wikipedia the two cards are physically different.. the R9 290 has -256 less shader cores vs the 290X.

I might be wrong but I haven't read of anyone doing this before.... I don't think it's possible.


----------



## Karavusk

I have a watercooled VTX 3d r9 390x with Hynix memory https://puu.sh/wlSgS/5173c4d8df.png and I want to tighten the vram timings to get a better hashrate while mining Ethereum. What timings should I try to use? I already applied the 1250MHz timings to all higher clockspeeds but I want to know what timings I should use instead.


----------



## Karavusk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Key7795*
> 
> Hello!
> I have a R9 290 Vapor-X I want to flash to a 290x.
> However my Hawaiinfo values are something I havent seen anyone else have from what ive been able to find.
> Current overclock is 1100/1600 no artifacts +100mv
> Hynix memory
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F9000005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8040005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> I have some high end fujipoly pads I plan to install on the VRMs, and others for the memory.
> I'm currently able to run 1200/1680 +200mv stable but artifacts O' plenty. Still working on getting that where I want it.
> 
> Ultimately the point of this post is to find out if I can in fact flash to a 290x
> 
> Thank you for your time and any info you may offer!


As far as I know this is only possible with early r9 290 GPUs, they started physically disabling stuff after a while. If you are lucky maybe... but I am pretty sure there is a software that can check that for you
but I have never used it, only saw a screenshot of it.


----------



## Key7795

Yeah I managed to find the tool that says if you can unlock it or not.
Unfortunately, I cannot


----------



## Darknessrise13

I'm not too good at hex editing so I decided to ask. My 290 is underclocked/undervolted mining eth and I noticed I don't have any changes on hash rate til 1075mhz memory but temps drop. Can I get tighter timings at 1050 or so and maybe keep hash rate, or even lower clocks?


----------



## Xuper

Hello , looks like It's not possible to edit Memory timing in Hawaii Bios Editor , right ? I need strap for ETh.My card is XFX 290 Double Dissipation.


----------



## harrysun

My VT3D 390X @stock is flickering (no thearing) in desktop mode. While gaming not so often. Reading this thread my understanding was that I have to increase the voltage. I've prepared a custom ROM with 925mV.
It would be helpful if someone here could confirm my modification: _--link-deleted--_
I've increased 1000 -> 1025 and 900 -> 925:


thx


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> My VT3D 390X @stock is flickering (no thearing) in desktop mode. While gaming not so often. Reading this thread my understanding was that I have to increase the voltage. I've prepared a custom ROM with 925mV.
> It would be helpful if someone here could confirm my modification: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-0MNj8SHKgvQ1lMM2lKYmZLNFk/view
> 
> I've increased 1000 -> 1025 and 900 -> 925:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx


All six tables must be matched, I have made the ROM ending in 01 as that. The ROM ending in 02 has another mod which may help, when you compare ROMs you will see, try that one if 01 doesn't fix issue







.

Harrysun.zip 202k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> I'm not too good at hex editing so I decided to ask. My 290 is underclocked/undervolted mining eth and I noticed I don't have any changes on hash rate til 1075mhz memory but temps drop. Can I get tighter timings at 1050 or so and maybe keep hash rate, or even lower clocks?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> Hello , looks like It's not possible to edit Memory timing in Hawaii Bios Editor , right ? I need strap for ETh.My card is XFX 290 Double Dissipation.


HawaiiReader does not edit RAM timings, manual editing only using hex editor.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> All six tables must be matched, I have made the ROM ending in 01 as that. The ROM ending in 02 has another mod which may help, when you compare ROMs you will see, try that one if 01 doesn't fix issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Harrysun.zip 202k .zip file
> 
> 
> HawaiiReader does not edit RAM timings, manual editing only using hex editor.


Thank you @gupsterg for your support. I've flashed edition 01. To flickering, nor tearing till now.









BTW: This ROM contains a modified fan curve for more silent processing:


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







.

If you ever use CSM: [Disabled] on motherboard UEFI, the Lordkag's custom UEFI/GOP module will come in handy. Fast boot can be on, Secure boot can not.


----------



## BUDAFILMS

@gupsterg
Hi!

I use Hackintosh for edit videos

I want to know if is possible modify the bios to manage a better fan response on my *asus 390x strix*.

The card under OSX, start to work on 65 degrees. That is the standard curve. I want to modife mor porcentage of the fun andd start around 55 degrees.

Do you know wich soft do that? Or better, do you know a ROM with better fan cruves to replace the original.

Thanks a lot!

EDIT: I read the first page and its impossible for my skills create a modified ROM. Can you suggest me one with fans starting to work before 65 degrees?. I edit videos and the card runs too much time rendering and editing.


----------



## DrunkenCat

anyone on here good with modding a bios i got a amd 290x ref card with a tri x oc 3 fan cooler on it i was wondering whsts the best bios to use and can some one mod the tri x oc fan profile to the cards bios the stock refrence catd wont let fans spin above 44% unless card gets in the 90s can some one help me out thanks


----------



## futurehelp

any luck with the Hawaii model and linux? thanks!


----------



## zerokool_3211

if i only wanted to get rid of powerplay all together, could i just open my rom in the reader and change all the core boxes to 1000 and the mem boxes to 1250 and save the rom and flash it?

r9 290x btw

powerplay never wants to function right for me with AB and ****


----------



## gupsterg

Yes.

I would first get the VID per DPM using AID64.So if voltage is not set correctly after you have updated all GPU/RAM frequencies you can set them manually as DPM7 VID. Another member did this early on in thread.


----------



## zerokool_3211

lol i am super new to this and i have no clue what that means hahaha


----------



## bardacuda

Look in the OP under "GPU Voltage Adjustment" > "Setting/editing GPU core voltages in the 6 tables"

There is a video explaining how to get the info with AIDA.


----------



## xtremefunky

Hey,

i have a Lightning card (290X). And if I want to change the voltage, my card will not use it.

I changed the DMP7 to 1300. 1275,... but it still runs with 1188mv (stock voltage).
100% Load, it also reaches the 1000MHz (DMP7) and for testing with 50% PowerPlay.

Even if im editing the offset from 00 to 0A (62,5mV) it still use 0mV offset.

Why??? The Clock ratios will be changed without a problem. But Voltage.... mhm.

Here are my bioses, maybe someone will find the problem.

MyRoms

I would be very thankfull if someone can say me if the bioses (or one) are okay or
not (if no, maybe why).

Best wishes
Xtremefunky


----------



## SaShaDelas

hey people!!! needs help

There is a video card MSI R9 290 gaming 4G
I want to make her downtvolt that is less heated, since its temperature reaches 95
Stock GPU 977
MEM 1250
Asic Q is 78.3%
I want to reduce the GPU voltage to 1.125 in bios in 977 or 945Mhz
Help me figure out how to do this hawaii bios reader


----------



## Culbrelai

Soo this guide is about as clear as mud, and those pictures are tiny. How do you get your own GPUs BIOS? I've got one I DL'ed from the provided site that seems to match my card, yet the screenshots are so tiny I can't find the required hex lines to raise the throttle temp :L


----------



## xtremefunky

Okay. I got it now.
Now i can overvoltage it.
What did i do?
I downloaded the latest BIOS from techpowerup
and edited it. This works for me. Even the Offset. Will work fine.
But one thing Is very weird.
If i downclock my Card in MSI all my BIOS Settings will be restored. Offset, Voltage, Clocks. How Is that possible? From where do the card get his "old" BIOS?? And why? Overclocking works Fine. Downclocking Is bad.


----------



## gupsterg

@Culbrelai

AtiFlash, AtiWinFlash and GPU-Z support saving of GPU ROM.

If you right click a screenshot and open in new tab you will see image as full size. Latest HR does support changing throttle temp. The manual edits are still in OP as reference for others :-

i) to use on how the bios modding was done at first, so they could use the process for another ATOMBIOS.
ii) how much work of manually viewing the ROM went on to discover things.

@xtremefunky

MSI AB stores bios setting for a card when first launched. When you flash a new ROM and it has same IDs it will not think it's a new card. So you can force it to refresh the saved information by deleting a file starting with VEN in install directory /profiles.

Also make sure you don't have "Extend Official Overclocking Limits" enabled in MSI AB. This copies whatever PowerPlay is at the time on card into registry. The PowerPlay in the registry overrides whatever is in a ROM.


----------



## BUDAFILMS

I create a new ROM andI changed FAN values in Hawaii Bios Reading and nothing change on my card.
Can you tell me what I am doing wrong?

Asus 390X Strix


----------



## gupsterg

Zip stock and modified ROM, add to post, will view and comment.


----------



## BUDAFILMS

My approximatly values/objetives in Asus 390x Strix are reduce zero fan to 45 degrees celsius,
45 to 65 degrees at 35% fan,
65 to 85 at 45% and
85 to 95 at 65% and the rest 100%

I need a fresh card because I edit videos, render each day, different FX and codecs in Open CL.

Atached stock and modded rom, but when I flash my card, nothing change.

Thank you for your help.

Archive.zip 198k .zip file


Asus Maximus Hero VIII
Asus 390x strix
i7 6700K @47 1,29v
32 GB RAM 3400 MHZ
3x3TB RAID
1 SSD


----------



## SaShaDelas

hey people!!! needs help

There is a video card MSI R9 290 gaming 4G
I want to make her downtvolt that is less heated, since its temperature reaches 95
Stock GPU 977
MEM 1250
Asic Q is 78.3%
I want to reduce the GPU voltage to 1.125 in bios in 977 or 945Mhz
Help me figure out how to do this hawaii bios reader


----------



## bardacuda

What part of the guide in the OP is it that you are having trouble with specifically?


----------



## SaShaDelas

I do not quite understand what voltages to write in D7-D1 so that they increase, but as much as 1.109v
Sorry for my bad english I'm from Ukraine


----------



## bardacuda

You can write in any 3 or 4-digit number (in mV) from the *SVI 2 Compliant Voltages Table*. Each higher numbered DPM state should be the same or higher as the one before.

So for example:

If you want 0.975V for DPM0, you enter "975" in that field in all 6 tables. In that case you would enter at least 975 for DPM 1 (968 or less would not work)


----------



## kithylin

Just so folks know, R9 290X GPU's @ 8GB, are selling for roughly $350 - $385 on ebay now used bare card. The miners have prompted a price hike that will likely vanish when vega comes out.

If anyone was considering selling their 290X's, now is probably the time.. and probably worth trying before the Ethereum mining bubble collapses some time in the next 6-12 months, just like the bitcoin market collapsed for GPU's at some point.


----------



## bardacuda

Coin prices have already tanked quite a bit. On top of that, there has been a sizeable increase in difficulty. Currently a 290 earns less than $2 USD / day (way down from it's peak of ~$6 a month or so ago)

I wouldn't expect the GPU market shortage to last much longer than a few weeks if that.

EDIT: ^ Those numbers were assuming free power too. Total profit would probably be half that, or less than $1/day at 12¢/kWh


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Coin prices have already tanked quite a bit. On top of that, there has been a sizeable increase in difficulty. Currently a 290 earns less than $2 USD / day (way down from it's peak of ~$6 a month or so ago)
> 
> I wouldn't expect the GPU market shortage to last much longer than a few weeks if that.
> 
> EDIT: ^ Those numbers were assuming free power too. Total profit would probably be half that, or less than $1/day at 12¢/kWh


From those I spoke with most miners use GTX 1080, 1080 Ti, R9 290X / R9 Fury nano/air, RX 580, RX 480 cards, etc. Most folks in to mining for profit don't use mid-range cards.

I have a friend of mine in washington state I spoke with that is still making $600/month profit over power and expenses mining Ethereum with R9 290X's last month.


----------



## bardacuda

Yeah but that was last month. Since I wrote that though bitcoin has gone back up quite a bit. Guess it's gonna be volatile for a while. Time will tell.


----------



## Coldd

Hey I have been using a ASUS 290X (Hynix) Reference (with aftermarket cooling) for 4 years or so.

Over the last few weeks went from occasional artifact, to 10 minutes of serious issues followed by a blackscreen, and now it causes the screen to go black when windows is about to show the desktop, followed by a 'power-failure' like instant shutdown->reboot cycle.

Just before I was messing around with MSI Afterburner, trying to make slight changes to the clockspeed/voltage, to get it stable, (it wasn't overclocked before). I checked temps with GPU-Z and they seemed 'OK'.

I uninstalled MSI-Afterburner, used DDU, then i can boot under the VGA driver, and a driver install works 2/3 times after which i'll actually be running in windows with the driver and full acceleration. I guess that gaming would probably have major issues. And it still fails to reboot with the black screen.

I've tried a different PSU, various (older)drivers, (and it also runs fine on linux with linux-drm)

I've had success in the past keeping them alive by tweaking them with afterburner etc,
But somewhat unsure what to do/try in this case when boot fails.

I've heard some success stories with flashing, but I am mainly not sure what to flash too.
Any other recommendations are welcome as well.

EDIT: Also no visible capacitor damage or burned traces.


----------



## Streetdragon

sounds like vram is crapping itself with stockspeed+stock voltage.

If you can, getyour original bios and tune it with the bios editor. I wouldl ower the clock of the vram. 1200-1300 is more than enough


----------



## vfdb

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone knows how to stop the r9 290 raising up the core clock / voltage while watching videos? I just want to lock it at around 300mhz. Also does any have a list of the use cases of each DPM value?

I have been messing around with the bios to undervolt my card and keep it stable at 1000/1375.

My card r9 290 Tri X with Hynix HBR memory 83.5% ASIC

DPM 7 I am using 1.055 volts and the rest i have put to 0.9 volts with 1000mhz on DMP7 and 300mhz on the rest.

Thanks


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vfdb*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows how to stop the r9 290 raising up the core clock / voltage while watching videos? I just want to lock it at around 300mhz. Also does any have a list of the use cases of each DPM value?
> 
> I have been messing around with the bios to undervolt my card and keep it stable at 1000/1375.
> 
> My card r9 290 Tri X with Hynix HBR memory 83.5% ASIC
> 
> DPM 7 I am using 1.055 volts and the rest i have put to 0.9 volts with 1000mhz on DMP7 and 300mhz on the rest.
> 
> Thanks


It depends on what video you're watching. Full screen H.264 1080p content if it's higher bitrate (12 MB/s or more) for some blu ray videos will definitely require more than 300 Mhz out of a R9 290. Heck even some youtube videos in 1080p would cause clocks to jump up with my R9 290X I had @ 1160 mhz occasionally. The reason it's doing it... is because it needs to.


----------



## ku4eto

Heya guys.

Went with The Stilt BIOS for R9 290 which disables ROPs. Running a Sapphire Trixx R9 290.
Seems drivers are not compatible with the flash for some reason. Running 17.2.1.
After flash, uninstall + DDU, upon trying to install the drivers, i get SYSTEM THREAD EXCEPTION NOT HANDLED.

Any ideas?


----------



## Streetdragon

Had the same problems once. i flashed back and installed the driver. Or try a other bios


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Had the same problems once. i flashed back and installed the driver. Or try a other bios


Kinda hard with another BIOS. The idea is to use exactly this one, since its PowerPlay table is modified, along with DPM states, and as such it disables ROP's and other thinggs. I want to disable the ROP's, because i am using this card for mining, and i want to lower the power consumption and temperatures. I flashed back to the stock ROM, but the PC will crash either when installing the new driver, or after a reboot for the BIOS to kickin, it will crash after Windows tries to initialize the driver for that GPU.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Kinda hard with another BIOS. The idea is to use exactly this one, since its PowerPlay table is modified, along with DPM states, and as such it disables ROP's and other thinggs. I want to disable the ROP's, because i am using this card for mining, and i want to lower the power consumption and temperatures. I flashed back to the stock ROM, but the PC will crash either when installing the new driver, or after a reboot for the BIOS to kickin, it will crash after Windows tries to initialize the driver for that GPU.


Have you tried a 100% clean windows install (complete format the drive and everything on it, or on a spare hard drive) and verify it's not just your system or it's registry being corrupted somewhere?

Or try it in another computer with clean windows install? See if it works there?

One of the basic rules of troubleshooting is reduce or eliminate as many variables as possible.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Have you tried a 100% clean windows install (complete format the drive and everything on it, or on a spare hard drive) and verify it's not just your system or it's registry being corrupted somewhere?
> 
> Or try it in another computer with clean windows install? See if it works there?
> 
> One of the basic rules of troubleshooting is reduce or eliminate as many variables as possible.


Well, if the issue shows up only when i flash the card with another ROM, its not from the Windows itself. Its related to the drivers and BIOS. I aint doing a format just for this. I am running both the RX480 and 470 on the same rig, both with modded BIOS-es. No issues with those. Only with the R9.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Well, if the issue shows up only when i flash the card with another ROM, its not from the Windows itself. Its related to the drivers and BIOS. I aint doing a format just for this. I am running both the RX480 and 470 on the same rig, both with modded BIOS-es. No issues with those. Only with the R9.


Can always throw in a spare hard drive and toss a windows install on it in 15-20 mins and see if it works. Just an idea... good luck with your issue then.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Can always throw in a spare hard drive and toss a windows install on it in 15-20 mins and see if it works. Just an idea... good luck with your issue then.


First thing to advice: format, is not really helpful. It means to lose all data, for something that will most likely not work. Not all people have drives sitting around them for test purposes. Also, the entire process will take more than 1 hour. Plus the attitude in the last sentence... Offer something more than the generic "have you tried to turn it off and on again", and then get pissed off when we don't do it. I need information, on what is the possible cauae, the driver version or the BIOS being somewhat incompatible with the GPU,or the drivera having some sort of BIOS signature check.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> First thing to advice: format, is not really helpful. It means to lose all data, for something that will most likely not work. Not all people have drives sitting around them for test purposes. Also, the entire process will take more than 1 hour. Plus the attitude in the last sentence... Offer something more than the generic "have you tried to turn it off and on again", and then get pissed off when we don't do it. I need information, on what is the possible cauae, the driver version or the BIOS being somewhat incompatible with the GPU,or the drivera having some sort of BIOS signature check.


80GB and 160GB sata hard drives are literally $6 and $8 with free shipping used today, most people that work with computer hardware have multiple laying around.. I just picked up a 320GB sata drive free 5 days ago by picking up a dish network DVR someone threw away and dismantling it, hard drives are dirt cheap these days. I have a box of about 15 of em in the other room all sata ranging from 80GB - 500GB unused. And windows 7 takes literally flat 15 minutes to install from usb on a single mechanical drive, I do it weekly to build computers for people.

You said "Drivers" as in you may be having issues with drivers, so I thought in my mind perhaps you're trying different versions of drivers and perhaps if that's the case you may not be getting a 100% clean-slate situation each time, so, possibly, you may have bits of old drivers left behind and that may be causing your issues.

Especially how you said you flashed back to the original stock rom and your issues persisted, which then made me think your issues are nothing to do with bios at all at that point, and it must be something else. Most likely software related. Unless you physically damaged your card by flashing the other bios's to it.. which is also a possibility.

But if you flat out don't want to try suggestions.. then it's on you to figure it out on your own then. No one's pissed at anything, just probably not going to help further if you don't want to try anything suggested.

Also I've had my R9 290X before and had a custom bios on it and I used all manner of old drivers, new drivers, and everything, nothing ever had any issues like you described loading any driver package. But then again I had someone here modify my card's original bios. I wasn't just picking random bios's from the internet and trying them on my card.


----------



## ku4eto

That BIOS is supposedly working on many GPU's from the same model, with the same memory and such.
The reason i am asking is, because there may be is difference in the methods to get it working with newer driver versions. I will download and try 17.6 as well, although i doubt it will have much effect.


----------



## GerriIce

Hi,
ive got 3 Hawaii cards and flashed 2 of them with The Stilt M Bios for betther efficiency, but my third card is a 290 Vapor X Custom design (with unlockable cores so basically 290x ) so the Bios dont work. The Card is wasting energy so i tryed editing the bios to disable shaders myself with no luck. Ive tried Atombios Bios reader and looked for CV1OutputControl but cant figure out how to edit it.

Would realy appreciate if somebody could help me.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GerriIce*
> 
> Hi,
> ive got 3 Hawaii cards and flashed 2 of them with The Stilt M Bios for betther efficiency, but my third card is a 290 Vapor X Custom design (with unlockable cores so basically 290x ) so the Bios dont work. The Card is wasting energy so i tryed editing the bios to disable shaders myself with no luck. Ive tried Atombios Bios reader and looked for CV1OutputControl but cant figure out how to edit it.
> 
> Would realy appreciate if somebody could help me.


Could you please tell me what drivers you are using? I am trying to get my R9 290 working with the Stilt BIOS.


----------



## GerriIce

I Flashed 2 windforce 3x 290 oc with the lowest voltage stilt bios. One is Elpida one is Hynix. Ive testet 15.12 and the newest and sticked to the newest. Since than updated with every update. Using win7 x64 and also tested with win10 x64 but switched back for different reasons.

Flashed with atiflash in dos mode

If you have more than one card, have you tried running only the flashed one?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GerriIce*
> 
> I Flashed 2 windforce 3x 290 oc with the lowest voltage stilt bios. One is Elpida one is Hynix. Ive testet 15.12 and the newest and sticked to the newest. Since than updated with every update. Using win7 x64 and also tested with win10 x64 but switched back for different reasons.
> 
> Flashed with atiflash in dos mode
> 
> If you have more than one card, have you tried running only the flashed one?


No, havent tried that, running them 3 right now, 2 RX along with the r9. Mine is Sapphire Tri-x, which should be reference design.


----------



## GerriIce

I get detection issues as well after flashing. You have to insert them one after another and boot up after every card and let them install driver automatically. Thats the way it works for me , but it could be dependant on the mb. If it works one time it will work after reboot aswell. Im using "fm2a88x Extreme 6" and "fm2a88x Pro+"


----------



## pepepzu

Hi, I wonder if anyone has a mod bios R9 295X2 with 100% fans starting at 60c of temperature?


----------



## sonnet

Hi guys, I read the guide but something is not clear to me about the dpm voltages and I want to be sure I understand them correctly:
I get that the numbers on the powerplay table (as also on the limit table) under voltage table represents a reference to a value based on which the actual voltage is calculated (influenced by the asic).

My question is:
1-Can I replace those values for each dpm state (so for dpm0 dpm1 dpm2....dpm7) with my desired voltages? (as it's done for the dpm0 in the screenshot of the guide)?
So can I replace DPM7 value (65288) with 1050 ,dpm6 with 1025 and so on..?

2-As far as I understand everything changed in the powerplay table must also be changed on the limit table tab, right?


----------



## bardacuda

1. Yes. Just make sure to use SVI2 compliant voltages from the table. (multiples of 6.25, in mV, with the last 2 digits truncated if there are any fractions of a mV)

2. Yes.

Have fun!


----------



## Tame

Hello!

I got a quick question - I've been messing with r9 290 (crossfire) bios modding for a couple of days.

Does anybody got a guess what might cause lower scores/fps in benchmarks with voltage and clocks set in bios vs. stock bios and use VRMtool & Wattman?

more info:
I've been testing with 1200/1540 MHz to compare results and I get around 1-2% lower scores with the modded bios. For voltages I use either stock 1250mV + 131mV offset or set 1381mV which are both just as stable.

example:
- stock bios, set voltage with VRMtool, set state 7 clock to 1200 and memory to 1540 in Wattman, Superposition 4K score ~8170
- "stock" bios with only voltage offset added, set state 7 clock to 1200 and memory to 1540 in Wattman, Superposition 4K score ~8170
- bios with the voltage offset added, and 1200/1540 clocks set in bios, Superposition 4K score ~8000 (or below)

Tried different ways to put the clocks in bios, tried to set the voltage directly without offset, tried modded bios and use wattman to change clocks, power limit is not the issue... When I monitor the clocks and voltages they look the same during the benchmark (stay at 1200/1540)... I ran out of ideas what might be the cause of it








Is there some special way you need to arrange the clocks in the bios? there are the core and mem clocks 1,2,3 then there is the lonely mem clock with aux voltage, and of course core and mem clocks for the states 0-7. It doesn't seem to matter whether I only use 150 and 1540 or 150 and 1250 and 1540 memory clock. Looks like you don't normally get three different memory clocks, but the performance is the same as with only two...

edit: using latest 17.7.2 drivers, afterburner only works for monitoring, but it shouldn't matter...


----------



## mus1mus

Having fun on the latest Driver.


----------



## Tame

Okay, after hours of testing different bios clock settings, I have concluded that my problem has something to do with ram timings. For example if I set all ram settings to 1000 MHz in bios, and then try to raise the ram clock to ~1450+ MHz with Wattman, I get unstable memory artifacts. I guess I need to try modding the timing straps









Edit: yep confirmed, modified all to 1125 strap, got 8200 score, though not entirely stable.


----------



## sonnet

fix1.zip 42k .zip file
Does anybody know how to tweak the vrm settings in order the reduce power and/or temps?

I have a sapphire r9 290 with elphida memory modules.
I have undervolted and slightly underclocked gpu core and memories (roughly -0.15v on average per dpm state and -0.1v on the memories and -50mhz on frequencies on both gpu core and memories).

This is the vrm table for my bios:



And this is VRM result:


Is there a value for the vrm (and if so, how?) I can tweak to reduce power and/or temps (or increase efficiency)?
I searched in this thread but didn't find an explanation of how vrm settings work.

I attached my modified bios in case anybody want to take a look.


----------



## RHCP

Hi guys,

I just flashed my Asus 290x with with a bios generated using Hawaii Bios Reader, but there seems to be an issue.
The voltages and GPU clock frequencies remain unchanged, i.e. GPU clock still maxes out at 1,000 mhz.

MSI after burner and GPU tweak are not running.
I reset wattman to default before flashing.

I dumped the bios after flashing and it all looks correct.
dumpedAfterFlashing.rom - 128 KB

Did I do something wrong?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## ku4eto

Okay. Back again. Tried removing all other GPU's from the system. Put the R9 290 in PCI-E 1, had uninstalled all drivers + DDU them. Trying to install drivers 16.1.1 , 17.2.1 and 17.7.2 still cause the BSOD with System Thread Exception Not Handled. I will test next week with clean OS Install from another drive. The only thing that comes to mind is, that there is BIOS Signature check for Hawaii cards, but i haven't heard of one.

Also, forgot to mention. I am running Windows 10 in Test Mode, with driver signature disabled. This MAY have a connection.


----------



## RHCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RHCP*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I just flashed my Asus 290x with with a bios generated using Hawaii Bios Reader, but there seems to be an issue.
> The voltages and GPU clock frequencies remain unchanged, i.e. GPU clock still maxes out at 1,000 mhz.
> 
> MSI after burner and GPU tweak are not running.
> I reset wattman to default before flashing.
> 
> I dumped the bios after flashing and it all looks correct.
> dumpedAfterFlashing.rom - 128 KB
> 
> Did I do something wrong?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


I uninstalled afterburner, GPU tweak, and AMD drivers, and then ran DDU before reinstalling the AMD minimal setup. Everything is working exactly as it should









Those overclocking software programs have always been a buggy mess - bios editing just works.

A big thanks to all the people who did the work researching and developing these bios tools and editing methods.

Cheers.


----------



## Tame

The feeling when you realize you forgot to switch the bios switch before flashing. You were doing such random mods to the bios that they don't even post up. You now have un-postable bios in both switch positions. You have crossfire, but you were stupid enough to just always flash both cards (even with some very unpredictable changes to bios). All the while knowing, that you have your whole system custom water cooled, and of course no iGPU, what's that?









Well, good time to pick up one of my old 7850 that's been resting in a box for four years, and of course she still works like a charm







As I'm lazy, I just did some quick and dirty "rip tubes from gpus and use towel" -method to quickly do the swaps, without the need of draining. Then using the 7850 for the display, atiflash the bottom card fast, switch gpu and repeat, while the poor cpu is overheating (literally have an old H100 one meter away, but using it would have been too much trouble)









Oh well, all good now, but the next time I get bios that won't post, I better flash back working one right away... before I absent-mindedly brick both of my gpus again. But I guess one needs to go through this thing at least once for the full bios modding experience


----------



## jLuca

Do you know what does the key (24 bit) from offset A9A1 (in the powerplay table) do? On my stock asus bios (R7 260X) it's saved 1500 (*e4) = 150 MHz, same as VDDCI state 0, Mem clock 3 and DPM states 0,1 and 2. I wanted to change these ones since they are too low for me but I don't know if I should change this too.


----------



## jays112

Hello guys, anyone make 390x mode for Asus 290x matrix?


----------



## Vodkanakas

Could someone tell me where the memory clocks are on this bios I cant seem to find the section to adjust the timings.

HawaiiR9290Gigabyte.zip 98k .zip file


----------



## bardacuda

Load it into atombiosreader and it should tell you where the vram info section starts. Then you will have to change them with a hex editor.


----------



## Vodkanakas

thank you. found and done


----------



## ku4eto

Okay. I found out why my R9 290 Sapphire Tri-X 4GB Hynix BSODs after getting the Stilts BIOS and trying to install the drivers.

Even on stock BIOS, this thing INSTANTLY crashes with core voltage of 1.1v. No issues with 1v, but with specifically 1.1v . And the Stilts BIOS uses as last DPM 1.1v. Now, which fields (i presume the all of the cells on that DPM state), i will need to change the voltage. Am i right?

Also, why is Wattman, and actually GPU-Z as well, showing VDDCI (the IMC) voltage as 1.043v, while it is actually 1.000 read by the Hawaii Editor?


----------



## bardacuda

For VDDCI if you're talking about The Stilt's BIOS, then it's possible he changed some other value like an offset somewhere to get that voltage, rather than the base value that HawaiiReader sees. He's basically a wizard when it comes to modding AMD firmware. You could try changing the value in HawaiiReader to 956 and see if you end up with 1.000 that way if that's what you're going for.

As far as core voltage crashing at 1.1 that is very weird. My cards need about 1.15 to be stable at full load at around 1000 - 1025MHz. I'm sure they would crash pretty hard at 1.000V without a serious underclock. Even idle voltage is like 988mV, and if I use a -31mV offset or so they will crash at idle if they are running a monitor.

Anyhow, if you are going to edit DPM state voltages, then every lower numbered DPM state has to have the same voltage or less than any higher numbered DPM state. So if you change DPM 7 to 1000, then DPM 6, 5, etc. needs to be 1000 or less.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Heya guys.
> 
> Went with The Stilt BIOS for R9 290 which disables ROPs. Running a Sapphire Trixx R9 290.
> Seems drivers are not compatible with the flash for some reason. Running 17.2.1.
> After flash, uninstall + DDU, upon trying to install the drivers, i get SYSTEM THREAD EXCEPTION NOT HANDLED.
> 
> Any ideas?


Okay, back with more info.

I changed the SSVID and SSDID to match to those of the stock card.

Now it went to SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION by atikmdag.sys.

Any ideas?

Does shown name matters, or only IDs?


----------



## bardacuda

Have you checked the silkscreening to make sure you have all reference cards?


----------



## ku4eto

Took it off, just to be 100% sure.





As you can see, this IS reference PCB design. Fixing the different IDs in the BIOS only changed the error.


----------



## bardacuda

Oh you had to take the cooler off for that? Oh well at least it's totally ruled out.

From what I can tell, those errors you are getting are usually related to having old or corrupted drivers and/or OS files. Is this a fresh install with all updates?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Oh you had to take the cooler off for that? Oh well at least it's totally ruled out.
> 
> From what I can tell, those errors you are getting are usually related to having old or corrupted drivers and/or OS files. Is this a fresh install with all updates?


nah, not a fresh install, although i use DDU and clean manually whatever ia left. Tomorrow i may fire up a clean install on 1 drive to check this out.


----------



## ku4eto

Okay.

Did a fresh install on a side HDD, Win 10.

Flashed.

Rebooted.

Tried installing drivers.

CRAHSES THE SAME GOD DAMN WAY.

I give up. I dont see any reason why, the R9 290, will not like drivers after flashed with Stilts Bios.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Okay.
> 
> Did a fresh install on a side HDD, Win 10.
> 
> Flashed.
> 
> Rebooted.
> 
> Tried installing drivers.
> 
> CRAHSES THE SAME GOD DAMN WAY.
> 
> I give up. I dont see any reason why, the R9 290, will not like drivers after flashed with Stilts Bios.


Just a suggestion here.. but.. maybe it would be a lot safer if.. instead of using someone else's bios.. you try maybe.. I don't know.. just uploading the original bios for your card and get someone to modify that for you? It probably wouldn't crash on you.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Just a suggestion here.. but.. maybe it would be a lot safer if.. instead of using someone else's bios.. you try maybe.. I don't know.. just uploading the original bios for your card and get someone to modify that for you? It probably wouldn't crash on you.


Well, The Stilt for sure is the most knowledgeable person about this. I doubt a lot of people know how to stop the ROP's on an R9. Presumably, i think it was in PowerPlay tables, so i may try copy/pasting it, and see how it goes.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Well, The Stilt for sure is the most knowledgeable person about this. I doubt a lot of people know how to stop the ROP's on an R9. Presumably, i think it was in PowerPlay tables, so i may try copy/pasting it, and see how it goes.


Gupsterg did a great job editing my R9's bios for me, never a blue screen or crash or anything. Perfectly smooth sailing, and all the drivers installed without issues. It was the original for my card though, so that may have had something to do with it. I'm no expert here but just someone that's been sitting aside reading the forums casually. In most of the complaints I find about gpu flashing in the forums causing crashes and issues, 9/10 times it's because they used some other random bios on the internet. Almost everyone that has the bios from their own card modified, usually never has problems.

But hey whatever. Good luck with that crashing thing.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Gupsterg did a great job editing my R9's bios for me, never a blue screen or crash or anything. Perfectly smooth sailing, and all the drivers installed without issues. It was the original for my card though, so that may have had something to do with it. I'm no expert here but just someone that's been sitting aside reading the forums casually. In most of the complaints I find about gpu flashing in the forums causing crashes and issues, 9/10 times it's because they used some other random bios on the internet. Almost everyone that has the bios from their own card modified, usually never has problems.
> 
> But hey whatever. Good luck with that crashing thing.


Yea, i get what you mean. Supposedly, the Stilt BIOS is for reference PCB cards... And mine is one. And another user said, he has no issues on his card. I will PM that guy, to see what he can do (or talk first with Wolf). Thanks anyway.


----------



## gupsterg

@ku4eto

Yes you have AMD MBA Hawaii card.

ROPs do not get disabled by PowerPlay. It is another table, I have not owned Hawaii now for over 1.5yrs now, so my memory is hazy on it, the information is in this thread. Using "Search This Thread" should yield info.

I have owned 2x Sapphire 290 Tri-X and they had 0 issues use The Stilt MLU ROMs, non mining, without ROPs disabled.

If you are using The Stilt mining ROMs it maybe a newer driver does not like the ROPs being disabled.

a) confirm which The Stilt ROM you are using.
b) confirm which driver your using.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @ku4eto
> 
> Yes you have AMD MBA Hawaii card.
> 
> ROPs do not get disabled by PowerPlay. It is another table, I have not owned Hawaii now for over 1.5yrs now, so my memory is hazy on it, the information is in this thread. Using "Search This Thread" should yield info.
> 
> I have owned 2x Sapphire 290 Tri-X and they had 0 issues use The Stilt MLU ROMs, non mining, without ROPs disabled.
> 
> If you are using The Stilt mining ROMs it maybe a newer driver does not like the ROPs being disabled.
> 
> a) confirm which The Stilt ROM you are using.
> b) confirm which driver your using.


I tried with drivers 16.1 17.2.1 and 17.7.2, same effect.

Used rom is C6711101-V40.rom, although i tried almost all from the C6711101, the only difference is in the DPM states/votlage.

I checked the MLU BIOS'es but from what i understood, it doesnt actually reduce power consumption, instead it targets higher gaming performance. Although, i may try it, since it seems modifying the memory timings won't do a thing, if the core is the bottleneck.


----------



## gupsterg

Try a very old driver, nearer the time of those mining ROMs being released.

Yes, MLU is for gaming, if those work then IMO the mining ones are not working as driver is not happy with modification in that VBIOS.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Try a very old driver, nearer the time of those mining ROMs being released.
> 
> Yes, MLU is for gaming, if those work then IMO the mining ones are not working as driver is not happy with modification in that VBIOS.


Humm.... i will try with 15.1 or something from that time.

Also, according to Stilt,

"The new drivers might have an issue with the non-EVV type of voltage used by these bioses."

Why did i not remember this... i will have to check it, and probably change them (if i find where they are and how should they be).


----------



## mirzet1976

I'm using Stilt's bios for mining with disabled ROP's on my cards 290 and 290x and no problem with drivers so far


----------



## ku4eto

Interesting, you are on Elpida, i am on Hynix. I will have to check, if its maybe a wrong memory ID there. Which one did you used specifically?


----------



## mirzet1976

One with the lowest voltage.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> One with the lowest voltage.


I will have to check the Memory Manufacturer ID, whats the Elpida one? 3?


----------



## gupsterg

In the case of The Stilt's MLU/Mining VBIOS, a single VBIOS supports both Hynix AFR and Elpida BBBG, so there is no specific VBIOS for differing RAM IC.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> In the case of The Stilt's MLU/Mining VBIOS, a single VBIOS supports both Hynix AFR and Elpida BBBG, so there is no specific VBIOS for differing RAM IC.


Welp, i will try with the both MLU and Crimson/Pre-Crimson drivers, to see if there will be any difference.


----------



## Cyclops

The link to "HawaiiBiosReader.exe" in OP no longer works. Somebody messed with the Github files.

Here's the new link:

https://github.com/OneB1t/HawaiiBiosReader/releases


----------



## Dr. Vodka

I've come across a weird issue.

I have a Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC (original edition, the one with the reference 290 PCB). The MLU BIOSes would work just fine on my 2500k + Sabertooth P67 rig.

I've upgraded to a R7 1700 + C6H, yet if I try to flash any of these, the machine POSTs but the VGA boot led stays on, and I get no video output + one long beep and three short beeps which indicates a problem with the video card. The only way I can get it to work on this machine is to flash the stock, original BIOS.

Is there some BIOS validation going on in this platform that didn't happen in what is a comparatively ancient platform like Sandy+P67? It is weird because these are signed IIRC and shouldn't cause any issues. It does POST and boot with a HBR modded stock BIOS, though.

Maybe the C6H and Ryzen don't like a 290X BIOS on a 290 board?

Anyway, I'd better get to mod the stock BIOS because EVV voltages on 17.8.2 are horrible

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 483 MHz, VID = 1.23100 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 699 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 888 MHz, VID = 1.19300 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 930 MHz, VID = 1.22500 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 965 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 991 MHz, VID = 1.24300 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V


----------



## bardacuda

I've run 290s with modded bioses in my Ryzen system with no issue on newer drivers (17.4.4) without using the driver signature patch. Not sure why the card would work on SB and not Zen.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Neither do I.

System POSTs but refuses to initialise the card, I get no video output and the mentioned error beeps and VGA led indicating a problem with the video card using the MLU BIOSes.

I mention my SB rig because it's where I'd been using the card since I bought it, with the MLU BIOS as soon as it became available.. Just set and forget 1075/1375 with optimized VRM settings and tuned memory timings that worked really well with my particular 290. I'd also lowered idle vGPU to 0.85v, clocks to 150/150, did the efficiency at idle mod to reflect the new idle clocks...

Other modded BIOSes work fine.. Everything here of course comes into play before windows starts and any driver is loaded... It's really weird.


----------



## gupsterg

Is CSM: Enabled in UEFI of C6H?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Is CSM: Enabled in UEFI of C6H?


If i remember correctLy, CSM is Enabled, otherwise it wouldn't boot with the modded RX'es.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Yes, CSM is enabled.

Flash one untouched MLU BIOS: One long beep and three short beeps which means video card problem, VGA boot LED stays on, and the rig goes on to start windows, without ever sending anything to the monitor. Fans spin. Tried both PCIe x16 slots.

Flash stock BIOS, using gopupd to update the UEFI image, or HBR modded BIOS: card boots just fine. IIRC it also boots with CSM disabled and secure boot on









Maybe my 290 got screwed somewhere, I'll try another atiflash version.


----------



## gupsterg

Dunno whats up then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> If i remember correctLy, CSM is Enabled, otherwise it wouldn't boot with the modded RX'es.


OP here and Fiji bios mod has tool with UEFI/GOP module that works with 'pure UEFI' environment. I can have CSM: Off, Fast Boot: On, but Secure Boot must be off.

I have used Hawaii/Fiji with custom ROM with custom UEFI/GOP on my M7R, Fiji on C6H and soon ZE.


----------



## wrtnsq

My gpu is ASUS R9290-DC-4GD5
After several tries of bios flashing only frequency i could achieve was 300 mgz and it wont be able go up of it
But after i flahed my original back i was able to achieve 1070 gpu 1350 memory but before i think it was locked on 947
Shaders quantity is the same
Any ideas what happened and how to achieve better results? or maybe lower voltage if every bios able to work only on 300 mhz gpu
btw memory clock able to go over 1300 still


----------



## wrtnsq

People who got questions about unlock shader cores (to X version) check CUnfo 1.6 tool


----------



## ku4eto

I give up. None of those modded BIOS'es like any of the drivers. Tried 15.11 as well. Same BSOD. Even the MLU. I will just sell it and get an RX 580.


----------



## Lazat

Hi all! This is a big cry for help! I have a problem with blackscreens on my Sapphire 290 Tri-X which i can't get my head around at all.

Computer:
Intel [email protected] 24GB [email protected]
MSI z77A-GD65 Motherboard
256GB 840Evo ssd, 512GB MX100 ssd.
Corsair TX650W (Running separate pci-e cables to the both connectors)
Windows 10, 10.0.15063
Crimson Radeon Software Version 17.8.2
Sapphire 290 Tri-X, Elpida memory, running The Stilts MLU version for reduced VRM temp. Base voltage at DPM7 = 1250mV, Vaux=1.000.

Sequence:
- Start computer from scratch.
- Set voltage levels with mVoffset and mVauxOffset in Afterburner.
- Test stability with Heaven for hours.
- If run long enough, put computer to sleep and then start Heaven testing again.

Run Heaven looping:
1100/1315mhz, +75mVoffset/+100mVauxoffset=(1.181-1.201-1.275Vm), 270Wpl, 84Tcore/88Tvrm 219Wavg/236Wmax - @1h16min no blackscreen.
If i put the computer to sleep or hibernation and run tests after waking it up it will blackscreen on these settings after 2-5min.

1075/1250mhz, +125mVoffset/+100mVauxoffset=(1.206-1.226-1.300Vm), 270Wpl, 85Tcore/90Tvrm 227Wavg/245Wmax -
@1h42min no blackscreen.
If i put the computer to sleep or hibernation and run tests after waking it up it will blackscreen on these settings after 2-5min.

1050/1315mhz, -25mVoffset/+75mVauxoffset=(1.106-1.120-1.131) 312Wpl, 81Tcore/83Tvrm - @4h30min no blackscreen.
If i put the computer to sleep or hibernation and run tests after waking it up it will blackscreen on these settings after 2-5min.

1025mhz, -31mVoffset/+12mVauxoffset=1.120Vavg, 312Wpl, 79Tcore/81Tvrm 169Wavg - @4h30min no blackscreen.
If i put the computer to sleep or hibernation and run tests after waking it up it will sometimes run Heaven for hours, sometimes blackscreen on these settings after 2-5min.

1000mhz, -38mVoffset/+12mVauxoffset=1.120Vavg, 312W, 80Tcore/81.5Tvrm, 167Wavg - @6h10min no blackscreen.
If i put the computer to sleep or hibernation and run tests after waking it up it will sometimes run Heaven for hours, sometimes blackscreen on these settings after 2-5min.

975mhz, -25mVoffset/+12mVauxoffset, 270Wpl, 80Tcore/80Tvrm - @8h15min no blackscreen.
If i put the computer to sleep or hibernation and run tests after waking it up it will sometimes run Heaven for hours, sometimes blackscreen on these settings after 2-5min.

Why is it so that i first of all are stable when the computer hasnt slept? And why is it stable sometimes after sleep but mostly not stable after sleep? Ive spent so much time on this, its driving me crazy, every day i try new stuff just to reach 100% stability.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

And if you guys are wondering why i need sleep and/or hibernation. I just hate to set up all my word-documents/pdfs/desktops/matlabsessions. So i tend to leave my computer in hibernation over extended periods of time until im done with a project. then ill let it restart and update etc etc.

Thanks so much in advance for any constructive tips and tricks!


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazat*
> 
> Hi all! This is a big cry for help! I have a problem with blackscreens on my Sapphire 290 Tri-X which i can't get my head around at all.
> 
> Computer:
> Intel [email protected] 24GB [email protected]
> MSI z77A-GD65 Motherboard
> 256GB 840Evo ssd, 512GB MX100 ssd.
> Corsair TX650W (Running separate pci-e cables to the both connectors)
> Windows 10, 10.0.15063
> 
> ......................
> 
> And if you guys are wondering why i need sleep and/or hibernation. I just hate to set up all my word-documents/pdfs/desktops/matlabsessions. So i tend to leave my computer in hibernation over extended periods of time until im done with a project. then ill let it restart and update etc etc.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for any constructive tips and tricks!


I had similar problems with my 290X, and my other video cards before it, and issues with my new 1080 Ti waking up. My solution was just that in general most computers don't work well with "sleep" at all. My computers have always been on a pair of Samsung-850 Pro 128GB SSD's in raid-0 and boot times from cold boot button-press -> desktop are usually around 30-45 seconds. I usually just turned my computer off if I needed to leave it. Never had any issues once I gave up sleep mode and I never would ass around figuring out sleep issues. In general every computer I've ever owned has had problems or issues resuming from sleep when overclocked.


----------



## rdr09

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazat*
> 
> Hi all! This is a big cry for help! I have a problem with blackscreens on my Sapphire 290 Tri-X which i can't get my head around at all.
> 
> Computer:
> Intel [email protected] 24GB [email protected]
> MSI z77A-GD65 Motherboard
> 256GB 840Evo ssd, 512GB MX100 ssd.
> Corsair TX650W (Running separate pci-e cables to the both connectors)
> Windows 10, 10.0.15063
> Crimson Radeon Software Version 17.8.2
> Sapphire 290 Tri-X, Elpida memory, running The Stilts MLU version for reduced VRM temp. Base voltage at DPM7 = 1250mV, Vaux=1.000.
> 
> Sequence:
> - Start computer from scratch.
> - Set voltage levels with mVoffset and mVauxOffset in Afterburner.
> - Test stability with Heaven for hours.
> - If run long enough, put computer to sleep and then start Heaven testing again.
> 
> Run Heaven looping:
> 1100/1315mhz, +75mVoffset/+100mVauxoffset=(1.181-1.201-1.275Vm), 270Wpl, 84Tcore/88Tvrm 219Wavg/236Wmax - @1h16min no blackscreen.
> If i put the computer to sleep or hibernation and run tests after waking it up it will blackscreen on these settings after 2-5min.
> 
> 1075/1250mhz, +125mVoffset/+100mVauxoffset=(1.206-1.226-1.300Vm), 270Wpl, 85Tcore/90Tvrm 227Wavg/245Wmax -
> @1h42min no blackscreen.
> If i put the computer to sleep or hibernation and run tests after waking it up it will blackscreen on these settings after 2-5min.
> 
> 1050/1315mhz, -25mVoffset/+75mVauxoffset=(1.106-1.120-1.131) 312Wpl, 81Tcore/83Tvrm - @4h30min no blackscreen.
> If i put the computer to sleep or hibernation and run tests after waking it up it will blackscreen on these settings after 2-5min.
> 
> 1025mhz, -31mVoffset/+12mVauxoffset=1.120Vavg, 312Wpl, 79Tcore/81Tvrm 169Wavg - @4h30min no blackscreen.
> If i put the computer to sleep or hibernation and run tests after waking it up it will sometimes run Heaven for hours, sometimes blackscreen on these settings after 2-5min.
> 
> 1000mhz, -38mVoffset/+12mVauxoffset=1.120Vavg, 312W, 80Tcore/81.5Tvrm, 167Wavg - @6h10min no blackscreen.
> If i put the computer to sleep or hibernation and run tests after waking it up it will sometimes run Heaven for hours, sometimes blackscreen on these settings after 2-5min.
> 
> 975mhz, -25mVoffset/+12mVauxoffset, 270Wpl, 80Tcore/80Tvrm - @8h15min no blackscreen.
> If i put the computer to sleep or hibernation and run tests after waking it up it will sometimes run Heaven for hours, sometimes blackscreen on these settings after 2-5min.
> 
> Why is it so that i first of all are stable when the computer hasnt slept? And why is it stable sometimes after sleep but mostly not stable after sleep? Ive spent so much time on this, its driving me crazy, every day i try new stuff just to reach 100% stability.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> And if you guys are wondering why i need sleep and/or hibernation. I just hate to set up all my word-documents/pdfs/desktops/matlabsessions. So i tend to leave my computer in hibernation over extended periods of time until im done with a project. then ill let it restart and update etc etc.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for any constructive tips and tricks!






Im using 17.7.2 and hibernate or sleep works even in crossfire. My settings in Bios with a Biostar . . .


Setting in Win 10 . . .



I never let my monitor Sleep. Take note of PCIe setting. Hope it helps.


----------



## Lazat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I had similar problems with my 290X, and my other video cards before it, and issues with my new 1080 Ti waking up. My solution was just that in general most computers don't work well with "sleep" at all. My computers have always been on a pair of Samsung-850 Pro 128GB SSD's in raid-0 and boot times from cold boot button-press -> desktop are usually around 30-45 seconds. I usually just turned my computer off if I needed to leave it. Never had any issues once I gave up sleep mode and I never would ass around figuring out sleep issues. In general every computer I've ever owned has had problems or issues resuming from sleep when overclocked.


Yeah as it is now i cannot use sleep/hibernation, but that leaves me to have to run the computer on 24/7, because i have big projects going that takes 5-15min to just get everything set up again after a restart with all the software, documents, reports etc needed to be opened. Not an optimal solution but i might just have to give up sleep alltogether and get used to sleeping with the computer on








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Im using 17.7.2 and hibernate or sleep works even in crossfire. My settings in Bios with a Biostar . . .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setting in Win 10 . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never let my monitor Sleep. Take note of PCIe setting. Hope it helps.


Thanks for your tip







I can put the computer to sleep/hibernation. It wakes up fine and everything. I can go along and surf the web, work with matlab etc. Can even game WoW. BUT then i get the occasional blackscreen during gaming WoW (maybe once every 5 days or so). I can force this blackscreen quite easily by setting computer to sleep, then letting it wake up and then run Heaven benchmark looping, around 975mhz core it will sometimes survive 4-8hours of looping, sometimes it blackscreens after 5min. This does not happen if the computer have not slept. If i run the core at 1050mhz then it wont blackscreen if no sleep. But it will blackscreen after sleep. THIS baffels my mind xD

Gonna try disabling sleep(S3) and only have hibernation(S1) turned on i bios.


----------



## Vesuviusx2

Hi guys,
I've been working on a couple bios's, pulling all the good parts from 290x/290x/w9100/s9150's for the 295x2.

so far completed on superior memory timings, uefi (wish i found that GOPupd tool before i did that







) vrm fan adjustments and a few other things that im still testing, mostly firepro stuff..

hit a roadblock, confused to why.. i was going through the thead over here https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/390x-bios-leaked.400050/page-47
and a user "plug2k" had his 295x2 underclocked and undervolted like crazy in 2d mode. Wasn't looking to go as far as him, however in the process of doing so ive gotten hitched with the defaut clocks and the current clocks not budging, not sure if it's crimson holding the stock values and not applying the new ones? (reinstalling the drivers to confirm) or if it's because i have the rom uefi enabled now and windows is storing the original clocks on boot etc..

i've ruled out anyother edits, went back to the factory sapphire OC rom (with uefi enabled, will try without later and see if it changes..)

*tldr:*

sleep deprivation not on my side..

im guessing it's uefi.. just want someone to confirm or correct me.


----------



## Harry604

i just bought a 390 strix... is there a bios worth flashing for more performance.

thank you


----------



## jays112

No, why would it be when its allready a 390x card?


----------



## Harry604

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jays112*
> 
> No, why would it be when its allready a 390x card?


It is actually a 390 not 390x... i wanna flash a bios for more performance


----------



## jays112

My bad that I miss the none X. You can try 390x strix bios. Save your original bios first so you can reflash if it dont work.


----------



## Tame

I haven't seen any one post this about MVDDC yet...

To raise R9 290 GDDR5 memory voltage from 1.50v to 1.55v edit this location in ASIC Init command table:



Change DC 05 to 0E 06.

Helps a bit with high memory clocks and tight timings.


----------



## bardacuda

Wouldn't 40 06 be 1600mV??


----------



## Tame

Oops, sorry







Thanks for pointing out.

Been testing too much... Corrected to 0E 06 which is the right value. If you try anything over 1.55V it will default back to 1.50V, at least for all my tests.

edit: actually if you make other change it will default to 1.55V, but anyways looks like 1.60V is no go.


----------



## Lazat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazat*
> 
> Hi all! This is a big cry for help! I have a problem with blackscreens on my Sapphire 290 Tri-X which i can't get my head around at all.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For my original posts
> 
> 
> 
> Computer:
> Intel [email protected] 24GB [email protected]
> MSI z77A-GD65 Motherboard
> 256GB 840Evo ssd, 512GB MX100 ssd.
> Corsair TX650W (Running separate pci-e cables to the both connectors)
> Windows 10, 10.0.15063
> Crimson Radeon Software Version 17.8.2
> Sapphire 290 Tri-X, Elpida memory, running The Stilts MLU version for reduced VRM temp. Base voltage at DPM7 = 1250mV, Vaux=1.000.
> 
> Sequence:
> - Start computer from scratch.
> - Set voltage levels with mVoffset and mVauxOffset in Afterburner.
> - Test stability with Heaven for hours.
> - If run long enough, put computer to sleep and then start Heaven testing again.
> 
> Run Heaven looping:
> 1100/1315mhz, +75mVoffset/+100mVauxoffset=(1.181-1.201-1.275Vm), 270Wpl, 84Tcore/88Tvrm 219Wavg/236Wmax - @1h16min no blackscreen.
> If i put the computer to sleep or hibernation and run tests after waking it up it will blackscreen on these settings after 2-5min.
> 
> 1075/1250mhz, +125mVoffset/+100mVauxoffset=(1.206-1.226-1.300Vm), 270Wpl, 85Tcore/90Tvrm 227Wavg/245Wmax -
> @1h42min no blackscreen.
> If i put the computer to sleep or hibernation and run tests after waking it up it will blackscreen on these settings after 2-5min.
> 
> 1050/1315mhz, -25mVoffset/+75mVauxoffset=(1.106-1.120-1.131) 312Wpl, 81Tcore/83Tvrm - @4h30min no blackscreen.
> If i put the computer to sleep or hibernation and run tests after waking it up it will blackscreen on these settings after 2-5min.
> 
> 1025mhz, -31mVoffset/+12mVauxoffset=1.120Vavg, 312Wpl, 79Tcore/81Tvrm 169Wavg - @4h30min no blackscreen.
> If i put the computer to sleep or hibernation and run tests after waking it up it will sometimes run Heaven for hours, sometimes blackscreen on these settings after 2-5min.
> 
> 1000mhz, -38mVoffset/+12mVauxoffset=1.120Vavg, 312W, 80Tcore/81.5Tvrm, 167Wavg - @6h10min no blackscreen.
> If i put the computer to sleep or hibernation and run tests after waking it up it will sometimes run Heaven for hours, sometimes blackscreen on these settings after 2-5min.
> 
> 975mhz, -25mVoffset/+12mVauxoffset, 270Wpl, 80Tcore/80Tvrm - @8h15min no blackscreen.
> If i put the computer to sleep or hibernation and run tests after waking it up it will sometimes run Heaven for hours, sometimes blackscreen on these settings after 2-5min.
> 
> Why is it so that i first of all are stable when the computer hasnt slept? And why is it stable sometimes after sleep but mostly not stable after sleep? Ive spent so much time on this, its driving me crazy, every day i try new stuff just to reach 100% stability.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> And if you guys are wondering why i need sleep and/or hibernation. I just hate to set up all my word-documents/pdfs/desktops/matlabsessions. So i tend to leave my computer in hibernation over extended periods of time until im done with a project. then ill let it restart and update etc etc.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for any constructive tips and tricks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazat*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah as it is now i cannot use sleep/hibernation, but that leaves me to have to run the computer on 24/7, because i have big projects going that takes 5-15min to just get everything set up again after a restart with all the software, documents, reports etc needed to be opened. Not an optimal solution but i might just have to give up sleep alltogether and get used to sleeping with the computer on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can put the computer to sleep/hibernation. It wakes up fine and everything. I can go along and surf the web, work with matlab etc. Can even game WoW. BUT then i get the occasional blackscreen during gaming WoW (maybe once every 5 days or so). I can force this blackscreen quite easily by setting computer to sleep, then letting it wake up and then run Heaven benchmark looping, around 975mhz core it will sometimes survive 4-8hours of looping, sometimes it blackscreens after 5min. This does not happen if the computer have not slept. If i run the core at 1050mhz then it wont blackscreen if no sleep. But it will blackscreen after sleep. THIS baffels my mind xD
> 
> 
> ...
> Gonna try disabling sleep(S3) and only have hibernation(S1) turned on i bios.


So i tried that, and so much more, nothing helped. I kept blackscreening randomly when gaming after sleeping. I reread the whole thread again, and also started wondering why i had it semi-stable for a some days or two a couple of weeks ago. Then it hit me, i had upgraded the drivers sometime around 2-3 weeks ago, just clicked the damn thing when AMD asked me.. So now im back at 17.7.2WHQL and im not blackscreening in games after i have had the computer sleeping! Even at 1050/1250 (i know low OC, but i need to find stable ground to stand on). Now im just slowly working my way up the frequency and voltages again after i have finally found a stable ground to stand on







Can even try those 390 bioses again that had me instablackscreening by just starting a game









Hope this can help some other poor soul that tears their hair out.
Also note to self, always write up when you change drivers...







thought i was doing that already, but i had started to slip with that routine









Edit: Oh and the card has gotten a little bit cooler too?! Especially the VRMs. Weird









Edit2, forgot to ask this here:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazat*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> The weird thing is that i check voltages with HWinfo and Afterburner after sleep and they are the same as before sleep. Have also enabled the option "restore settings after suspend mode" in afterburner.
> 
> Tested a bit more now:
> 1050/1250mhz @ Base VID1250mV/1000mVaux +25mVcore/25mVaux | 1.1438Vmin-1.1720Vavg-1.2375Vmax | 81/83C | - no sleep and no blackscreen for 12h46min.
> 
> To reach the same stability after putting computer to sleep.
> 1050/1250mhz @ Base VID 1250mV/1000mVaux +75mVcore/25mVaux | 1.1875Vmin-1.2115Vavg-1.2813Vmax | 83/86C | - Sleep and no blackscreen for @6h1m.
> 
> 
> ...
> A whopping 50mV more to reach stability in sleep! What gives? There must be some error somewhere. This is also extremely time consuming to track down, because i can be stable for 2-3hours and then blackscreen when testing with heaven. *If i try furmark or something it never blackscreens. Would be nice to have a quicker way to determine stability then to have to let heaven run for atleast 6h.*


Anyone has an idea for a good Blackscreen-producing stress test that is faster then 6+hours of heaven







?


----------



## Tame

R9 390 MC timings seem to be bandwidth monsta









Just for fun (note, clocks are far from stable):


Btw thanks for all the info in this thread, testing continues


----------



## bardacuda

Wow 1770 mem clock??


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Wow 1770 mem clock??


I have seen 2000 on a 290x on water. With insane voltage for the IMC, like 1.3v.


----------



## bardacuda

Jeebus, that would be great for Equihash mining!


----------



## Tame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Wow 1770 mem clock??


Only for the membench. With the tight timings I'm running I can do only something like 1700 for heavy 3d applications.

Even though the 390 MC setup gives a nice boost in oclmembench, it looks like it's a little worse than 290 MC for benchmarks etc, at least with my current setup...


----------



## Pawelr98

I have an interesting issue.

My card is getting stuck at 300/150 MHz which is lowest profile.

Only way to fix it is by restarting the driver which messes up my display config (four displays on two GPU's).

What I want to do is replace all the clocks with peak ones.



Of course this means higher voltage too.

Will simply putting 65288 from DPM7 into DPM0 (which has 968) work or it's not that simple ?

Same for memory.

I'm not interested in any overclocking/overvolting/undervolting. Just fixing software issues with bios edit.

My internet connection is pretty much dead so downloading older driver will take long hours and it's not guaranteed to fix the issue.

Card itself is reference Sapphire 290X watercooled.


----------



## bardacuda

That should work afaik (replacing 968). Just be sure you change all 6 tables.


----------



## Pawelr98

Looks OK ?

Increased power limit and max current a bit.
Default was 208W and 200A.


----------



## bardacuda

Looks good.







Give it a spin!


----------



## Pawelr98

AtiWinFlash will hang during flash on Windows.Tried waiting for few minutes without any effect.

AtiFlash under DOS doesn't seem to recognize the card at all.

Backing up the bios after unsuccessful flash shows something really interesting.
The backup seems to contain my changes.

Yet checksum of my original modded bios and the backup are different.

Is "Uber" bios write protected by any chance ?

And are there any other methods of flashing ?

EDIT:
AtiFlash worked fine by using CMD.
Checksum changed which means success.

Clocks are still stuck.

Is it possible that the driver overrides bios clocks and voltages ?

Also tried a different approach with 1200 written everywhere.
Same thing. Flashes correctly but no effect.


----------



## Lazat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> AtiWinFlash will hang during flash on Windows.Tried waiting for few minutes without any effect.
> 
> AtiFlash under DOS doesn't seem to recognize the card at all.
> 
> Backing up the bios after unsuccessful flash shows something really interesting.
> The backup seems to contain my changes.
> 
> Yet checksum of my original modded bios and the backup are different.
> 
> Is "Uber" bios write protected by any chance ?
> 
> And are there any other methods of flashing ?
> 
> EDIT:
> AtiFlash worked fine by using CMD.
> Checksum changed which means success.
> 
> Clocks are still stuck.
> 
> Is it possible that the driver overrides bios clocks and voltages ?
> 
> Also tried a different approach with 1200 written everywhere.
> Same thing. Flashes correctly but no effect.


1) You are probably using the wrong atiflash in DOS. You are using the one for windows, thats why it works in CMD.

2) Stuck clocks:
Uninstall MSI Afterburner if you use that.
Uninstall your drivers with DDU.
Install WHQL 17.7.2 Drivers or 17.7.1 drivers.
Try to revert to your original bios. I dont think you will have this problem anymore after cleaning out the drivers properly.
If you want Afterburner, use 4.4.0 Beta *16* Link here


----------



## bardacuda

Yeah if the issue only started with newer drivers then I agree that would be the best fix.

Is there a way you could download it somewhere else and put it on a flash drive to avoid your download issues?


----------



## Tame

I can confirm that Load Line Slope Trim is working on R9 290 series. It can only be edited in the bios file, as far as I know.

It can be found in the Voltage Object Info table:


I assume that the 0E is the default value for most of the cards, Lightning, PT1 bios etc seem to have it set to 0A, for lower (better looking) Vdroop.

bits [4:2] = Load Line Slope Trim
bits [1:0] = Offset Trim

Possible values for Load Line Slope Trim:
000 = Load Line Slope Disabled (same effect as LLC off loop 1 in register 38 bit 7)
001 = -40%
010 = -20%
011 = 0%
100 = +20%
101 = +40%
110 = +60%
111 = +80%

Possible values for Offset Trim:
00 = disabled
01 = -25 mV
10 = unchanged
11 = +25 mV

Examples:
1F = +80%, -25 mV
0E = 0%, unchanged
0A = -20%, unchanged
06 = -40%, unchanged
07 = -40%, +25 mV
02 = LLC off, unchanged

You hardly ever want to raise it... So for great reduction in Vdroop (without LLC off) you would set it to 06, but remember to check your vrm temps. This basically means your VRM is pumping more voltage than before under load.

Btw, I might also mention that Load Line Slope thing in register 24 does nil to nothing but messes your voltage reading in software. Same happens if you play with current scalers.


----------



## Tame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Jeebus, that would be great for Equihash mining!


Never mined, but I gave it a spin for fun. Downloaded the Claymore miner for windows, didn't bother with any tweaks and just turned it on. Is this how you do it with a R9 290


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tame*
> 
> Never mined, but I gave it a spin for fun. Downloaded the Claymore miner for windows, didn't bother with any tweaks and just turned it on. Is this how you do it with a R9 290


HOLY, thats amazing!


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tame*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Jeebus, that would be great for Equihash mining!
> 
> 
> 
> Never mined, but I gave it a spin for fun. Downloaded the Claymore miner for windows, didn't bother with any tweaks and just turned it on. Is this how you do it with a R9 290
Click to expand...

That's pretty good but with ethash the core speed is the bottleneck and obviously it is going to have ridiculous power draw at 1300+ MHz. With equihash though, the memory is the bottleneck, so you could keep the core clocks and volts low and still get a very high Sol/s rate with 1700+MHz memory. I think a stock 390 does around 400 Sol/s but it would be interesting to see what that could do.


----------



## dave338

Hello!!









I've recently watercooled my reference 290 (previously it had a Gelid Icy Vision and it make 1040/1400 with moded insanity BIOS with a bit lower offset)

In Wattman with stock BIOS, DPM7 voltaje was 1,16v and I was reading about 1,04-1,08 with max load (furmark-benching) and about 1,12-1,13 gaming (with gpu-z)
I remember my ASIC was around 80

Now I'm messing with the DPM table and setting manual VIDs to the P-states, and reading all I can to do it well, heheh
In fact, I've discovered that the voltajes I've set surely are not compliant with the SVI table, so I have to retouch them.. but my card is working well... what impact can have that those voltajes are not multipliers of 6,25??

The another thing I'm dealing with is the vdrop. I've pluged a DPM7 voltaje of 1,22v, DPM6 1,18., DPM5 1,16 and DPM4 1,14 or so... (I don't have lowers now, but DPM0 is about 860 to have 0,9v at idle). I have an offset of 0,05v.

I have a full load voltaje of 1,16-1,19v, but in intermediate loads (gaming with vsync 60-80 usage), voltaje raise to 1,22-1,24

Clocks are default in BIOS, so I overclock with Wattman. Currently stable at 1150/1450 and benchmarks are great (4450 time spy g.s.), but I would like to lower that middle load voltajes...
should I lower DPMs 4 to 6 VID??? lower offset and increase DPM7??? leave them alone?? XDDD

Could some of you post your DPM tables?? I don't know which clocks I should set manually in BIOS to different DPMs... only 0 (300) and 7 (1150). Which rules must use to set DPMS 1 to 6 clocks???

Sorry for that brick







, I'm on fire with that 290...

B.R.


----------



## Tame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> That's pretty good but with ethash the core speed is the bottleneck and obviously it is going to have ridiculous power draw at 1300+ MHz. With equihash though, the memory is the bottleneck, so you could keep the core clocks and volts low and still get a very high Sol/s rate with 1700+MHz memory. I think a stock 390 does around 400 Sol/s but it would be interesting to see what that could do.


I'm more of a overclocker guy, damn power draw







In the name of overclocking science, this is what I managed out of my poor r9 290:


Also, without knowing much about it, seems like higher engine clocks boost memory operations too.


----------



## bardacuda

+1 THAT is impressive!


----------



## chris89

@navjack27

Hi, can you help me with setting loose timings for my 390x?









001c: a7a8 Len 05d3 Rev 02:01 (VRAM_Info)

Hawaii.zip 99k .zip file


Hynix H5GC4H24AJR
400 MHz 55513320000084941212F054B715973202041022DD1C81B414209A880A00012065DE27F16E
800 MHz 777133200000E7AC35221055DA208EF5402481022DD1C834914209A880A000120C8171B4F172110
900 MHz 777133200000293146262055EB22F965026A2022DD1C83CA1420AA880A000120DA1A1D59192311
1000 MHz 77713320000029B546293055EC2490266026A2022DD1C844B1420AA880A000120EA1C20621B2511
1125 MHz 7771332000006BBD572F4055FD2892F76048C5022FF1C84CD14205A890A00012010C20246F1E2912
1250 MHz 7771332000008CC558346055FF2C94B87048C5022FF1C85CF14205A890A00012012D23287B222D13
1375 MHz 777133200000CECD5939805511112E15898048C6022339D86C014206A890A02012014F262B88252F15
1425 MHz 777133200000CE516A3B805511112F96D9804AE6022339D86C014206A890A02012015F272D8D263015
1500 MHz 777133200000CE516A3D90551112309649904AE6022339D874114206A890A02012015F292F94273116
1625 MHz 99913320000010DE7B448055131237194BA04C6122559D875414206A890A02012018112D34A42A3816
1750 MHz 99913320000031627C4890551313399ADBA04C6122559D87D514206A890A02012019123037AD2C3A17
2000 MHz BBB13320000073EE8D53805515133E9E5DC04E26122889D87E514206A890A0201201C143840C5303F17


----------



## Tame

I cooked up optimized BIOS for my R9 290s. It's derived from my high clocks BIOSes. I used the knowledge I gained while modding those. Default clocks for this Tv1 version are 1100/1500.

Main features:
- Modded from Gigabyte BIOS, meant for reference designs, memory settings are for Hynix AFR
- Optimized voltage levels, both of my cards work great with these settings, or even little lower.
- Tighter voltage regulation, Load Line Slope Trim at -40% for reduced Vdroop
- Custom memory settings to get most out of the memory, uses my hand tuned performance timings for 3D apps.
- Memory voltage upped to 1550 mV from default 1500 mV for a tad more memory oc headroom.

Powerplay table:


With these settings I can run the memory up to 1600 MHz with crossfire (up to 1700 MHz for high OC benching). I got water cooled cards, so I'm not sure how these work on air. Also silicon varies, but could be fixed with simple voltage offset addition.

Tested on the latest drivers: 17.9.3

It would be great if someone with a R9 290 and Hynix AFR memory could test these, and report back how these worked









Cheers!

Tv1.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## chris89

@Pawelr98

@Tame

Send bios I can help clock it out to impressive performance & stability & reliability.

@Tame

Until I figure out how to loosen up timings for error free operation 1,563mhz memory 400.00GB/s... I run memory at 1250mhz @ 875mv & its error free and very fast with delimited power limit & optimized clocks/ voltages/ known stable. Very high performance. 6.5 Tera Flops.

1173mhz-1333mv-1250mhz-875mv.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## Tame

Well, I'm not sure if what you are doing is a good idea, but here's your BIOS edited with 2000 timings from 1250 MHz onwards.

Hawaii_2000_timings.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tame*
> 
> Well, I'm not sure if what you are doing is a good idea, but here's your BIOS edited with 2000 timings from 1250 MHz onwards.
> 
> Hawaii_2000_timings.zip 99k .zip file


Thanks so much dude!! send me your bios edited as well with the same strap... possibly error free 1563mhz memory 400GB/s @ 1000mv


----------



## IceCat

Hi guys,








I've modded my bios, pulling all the good parts from this awesome thread









it's possible to improve in any way?



my stock bios (any mod applied at this = noboot)

stock658.zip 98k .zip file


the version i modded

1.zip 97k .zip file


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceCat*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've modded my bios, pulling all the good parts from this awesome thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's possible to improve in any way?
> 
> 
> 
> my stock bios (any mod applied at this = noboot)
> 
> stock658.zip 98k .zip file
> 
> 
> the version i modded
> 
> 1.zip 97k .zip file


Nice. That's awesome dude. I'm gonna try out this idle states. I never got mine working with low voltage idle. Interesting configuration.

There are some interesting extra VRM settings on your modded version, I'll have to look around for one from the same manufacturer for my 390x 8gb.

Where did you find that BIOS? It's helpful having the extra settings in the VRM section.

Oh yeah, I never was able to run my 290X 4GB at 1500mhz, that's amazing... where did you find this bios? haha

Can you test 1563mhz in Sapphire Trixx Or Overdrive first so you know it doesn't insta-crash...

1133Mhz.1250Mhz.UltraQuiet.zip 99k .zip file


1173Mhz.1563Mhz.zip 99k .zip file


It looks like you have thermal overhead, this below BIOS can benchmark at 1,300Mhz on AIDA GPGPU... just for fun.

1250Mhz.1563Mhz.Maximum.Voltage.1449mv.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## IceCat

testing









1133 /1250-> ram crash
1160/1500 -my attempt no art

1173/1563 -> no art aux rised to 1006

1200/1500 -> my attempt art

1250/1563 ->art art aux rised to 1006

1250/1500 my attempt art









my gpu is stable only if T<°C65 loves the









i'm on air and my asic is 65,8


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceCat*
> 
> testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1133 /1250-> ram crash
> 1160/1500 -my attempt no art
> 
> 1173/1563 -> no art aux rised to 1006
> 
> 1200/1500 -> my attempt art
> 
> 1250/1563 ->art art aux rised to 1006
> 
> 1250/1500 my attempt art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my gpu is stable only if T<°C65 loves the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm on air and my asic is 65,8


 BIOS.zip 297k .zip file


Your voltage is way too high.. did you increase it? was it not stable at 1449mv? Thats maximum for me... You should have more single precision FLOPS .. Over 7 Tera Flops i'd figure

Nice performance though man! haha

1300mhz core 390x at 1563mhz memory 998mv aux & 1449mv core voltage

Limit your Aux Voltage Protection etc from 255... 255 is unlimited... but if set 128 in those spots.. more stable & cooler & less power


----------



## IceCat

i used this mod by tame

FF 00 01 07 0C 00 0E
an set 0E to 07
stock is 0A
bits [4:2] = Load Line Slope Trim
bits [1:0] = Offset Trim

Possible values for Load Line Slope Trim:
000 = Load Line Slope Disabled (same effect as LLC off loop 1 in register 38 bit 7)
001 = -40%
010 = -20%
011 = 0%
100 = +20%
101 = +40%
110 = +60%
111 = +80%

Possible values for Offset Trim:
00 = disabled
01 = -25 mV
10 = unchanged
11 = +25 mV

Examples:
1F = +80%, -25 mV
0E = 0%, unchanged
0A = -20%, unchanged
06 = -40%, unchanged
07 = -40%, +25 mV
02 = LLC off, unchanged

trying aux limit
.
.
.
any limit impose ended up in no boot...debug on MB 62


----------



## chris89

Sweet dude... wanna fine tune my bios file here for 0 VDDC Offset? & 0 Load Line Slope? Help reduce power consumption & increase efficiency.. BTW

*Let's see what we can pull on LuxMark v3.0 Hotel ... It's a fun super-realistic, ray tracing app that uses Compute & you can clock the GPU like 20% higher stable ... Let's see how it fairs against TITAN XP .. haha

http://www.luxrender.net/release/luxmark/v3.0/luxmark-windows64-v3.0.zip
*


----------



## IceCat

ended up using this:
1100/1500

0.zip 97k .zip file


anyway on new bios flash i set

and restart

on new boot 0 slope

luxmark ...on download











my score but 81 mem error

need this mod from tame?

"To raise R9 290 GDDR5 memory voltage from 1.50v to 1.55v edit this location in ASIC Init command table:

Change DC 05 to 0E 06.

Helps a bit with high memory clocks and tight timings."


----------



## Tame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceCat*
> 
> ended up using this:
> 1100/1500
> 
> 0.zip 97k .zip file
> 
> 
> anyway on new bios flash i set
> 
> and restart
> 
> on new boot 0 slope
> 
> luxmark ...on download
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my score but 81 mem error
> 
> need this mod from tame?
> 
> "To raise R9 290 GDDR5 memory voltage from 1.50v to 1.55v edit this location in ASIC Init command table:
> 
> Change DC 05 to 0E 06.
> 
> Helps a bit with high memory clocks and tight timings."


Well at 1400 Mhz + you generally start to get some memory errors no matter what... But even with the errors (those that are reported will be corrected) the performance is better. Performance only starts to fall off when you use very high mem clock at the edge of stability. I consider 1500 pretty nice balance with performance and stability.


----------



## Tame

I guess I can't rest until I post my R9 290 max Aida64 OC score


----------



## IceCat

my stable aida64 was 1250....tried 1300 but maxed vrm at 1563

need to stay on 60-65 °C to stay stable artifact free...i'm on air and 65,8 asic


----------



## Tame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceCat*
> 
> my stable aida64 was 1250....tried 1300 but maxed vrm at 1563
> 
> need to stay on 60-65 °C to stay stable artifact free...i'm on air and 65,8 asic


Yeah it's hard on Air... I could run couple of the first tests @ 1450 MHz core, but then it freezes. I think it's partly because the chip warms up too much, even under good water cooling. After 1350 MHz core you really should just use LN2... But oh well


----------



## chris89

Yeah I'm on air too... used 290X cooler instead of stock 390X air blower... thats how I pull such high numbers...


----------



## p4r4n0id

I can't find any proper bios for my Sapphire Dual-X R9 290 anywhere.

Can any one help me out tweaking my stock bios please?

Thanks in advance

Hawaii.zip 42k .zip file


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4r4n0id*
> 
> I can't find any proper bios for my Sapphire Dual-X R9 290 anywhere.
> 
> Can any one help me out tweaking my stock bios please?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> EDIT: Apparently, i can't attach it directly to my post, I'll leave it here: Sapphire Dual-X R9 290 BIOS


Yes you can, you just have to put it inside of a .zip or .rar file.


----------



## p4r4n0id

That's exactly what I was trying to do, I was trying to attach the same .rar file that I ended up uploading to tinyupload.

Whenever I tried to submit the attachment, there was a popup "AJAX response unable to be parsed as valid JSON object" and wouldn't let me submit it.

EDIT: Ok so I couldn't submit the file in the .rar format but it lets me upload in .zip

Hawaii.zip 42k .zip file


----------



## zipzop

Hi I have a new(to me) Club3d R9 290 that has some odd behaviors. First of all it has a factory custom overclock, which is 1040mhz core and 1350 memory(mega unstable!). I struggled enough to get past driver installation to go into afterburner to downclock before it crashed to black screen.

It runs at stock clocks 947/1250. ALMOST stable, however in some lower demanding games(CS:GO example) which maybe use a certain P state? Seems much more unstable and get black screen flickering and some monitor artifacting like it's losing connection.....recently I found that undervolting -40 in afterburner fixed it! And still runs the demanding games too. My question is, now that I use reference clocks in a custom BIOS that I made in Hawaii reader, how can I adjust voltages when I don't understand what the numbers substituted in Hawaii BIOS reader means(65xxx numbers) .. And what are some recommended numbers to try for undervolting slightly from stock(oh I tried flashing a reference BIOS to this card, bypassing subsystem ID and total black screen on boot, thankfully has dual BIOS to recover), or if someone has a BIOS I could try. I'll even attach a copy of BIOS I modded and currently using (that _moslty_ works) and also the original BIOS. Thanks

BIOScopies.zip 196k .zip file


----------



## Cherryblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Yeah I'm on air too... used 290X cooler instead of stock 390X air blower... thats how I pull such high numbers...


Hi again Chris,

So I changed my thermal pads (had put too bad thermal pads on vrms) and began writing my own bios with hawai reader, so far this is where I am:

1080mhz-1250mhz-lo900mv-hi1181mv-aux925mv.zip 99k .zip file


Core voltage at DPM7 is optimal, if I go any lower at 1080mhz I begin to have artifacts (when playing).
AUX Voltage can maybe still be lowered, didn't bother to try any lower value yet.

*My question is about DPM 0 (300mhz).*
Any value I put is not used, each time I flash and reboot the computer I see the same voltage for 300mhz, completely bypassing what I wrote







. 1.0688V on HW-Info.
Did I do something wrong? Do you know how I can change it?


----------



## Merutsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> It runs at stock clocks 947/1250. ALMOST stable, however in some lower demanding games(CS:GO example) which maybe use a certain P state? Seems much more unstable and get black screen flickering and some monitor artifacting like it's losing connection.....recently I found that undervolting -40 in afterburner fixed it! And still runs the demanding games too. My question is, now that I use reference clocks in a custom BIOS that I made in Hawaii reader, how can I adjust voltages when I don't understand what the numbers substituted in Hawaii BIOS reader means(65xxx numbers) .. And what are some recommended numbers to try for undervolting slightly from stock(oh I tried flashing a reference BIOS to this card, bypassing subsystem ID and total black screen on boot, thankfully has dual BIOS to recover), or if someone has a BIOS I could try. I'll even attach a copy of BIOS I modded and currently using (that _moslty_ works) and also the original BIOS. Thanks


You should use aida64 to see what GPU voltages are used for each DPM state, usually it's 1250mV for max clock (DPM7). Other DPM states for every card may vary.
I've made two versions of vbios what you attached (Club3D.R9290.4096.150105(original).rom)
v1.rom - same clocks 1040/1350 and slightly lower voltages (1200mV core, vddci 975mV)
v2.rom - clocks are 1000mhz core and 1125mhz memory, max core voltage is 1175mV and vddci 950mV (default 1000mV)

Before flashing a new vbios make sure afterburner or any other overclocking software will not apply profiles when OS boot up.

Club3D.R9290.4096.150105.zip 242k .zip file


----------



## zipzop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merutsu*
> 
> You should use aida64 to see what GPU voltages are used for each DPM state, usually it's 1250mV for max clock (DPM7). Other DPM states for every card may vary.
> I've made two versions of vbios what you attached (Club3D.R9290.4096.150105(original).rom)
> v1.rom - same clocks 1040/1350 and slightly lower voltages (1200mV core, vddci 975mV)
> v2.rom - clocks are 1000mhz core and 1125mhz memory, max core voltage is 1175mV and vddci 950mV (default 1000mV)
> 
> Before flashing a new vbios make sure afterburner or any other overclocking software will not apply profiles when OS boot up.
> 
> Club3D.R9290.4096.150105.zip 242k .zip file


Hi thanks for the reply. I didnt realize the great tutorial in the OP before I posted that. I got to doin some research and learned about the ASSIC relation to the EVV values (65xxx) and they can be swapped for raw voltage values.....thing is about the Aida64 DPM look-up is that Aida extracts that info from the driver, not the BIOS, I'm pretty sure. And there's no way to install the factory BIOS THEN the driver without it crashing halfway through. Therefor no way to learn the stock DPM voltages









I have been tinkering lots today. And after about 20 tries I think I have a stable BIOS


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[ GPU PStates List ]

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 483 MHz, VID = 1.00500 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 662 MHz, VID = 1.07600 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 841 MHz, VID = 1.15600 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 881 MHz, VID = 1.15600 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 914 MHz, VID = 1.16800 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 939 MHz, VID = 1.16800 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 947 MHz, VID = 1.17500 V

[ ATIDriver Calls ]



Club3D.R9290.4096.150105.zip 98k .zip file


This card likes a lot of downvolting! but I think DPM1 though DPM3 or 4 are what was causing crashes. I'll have a look at your BIOSs too, to see if there's room to tweak for an overclock as well. thanks


----------



## zipzop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merutsu*
> 
> Club3D.R9290.4096.150105.zip 242k .zip file


Yeah your "V1" BIOS is kicking a** so far and with the factory OC too. Great job







Good first post anyways


----------



## p4r4n0id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4r4n0id*
> 
> I can't find any proper bios for my Sapphire Dual-X R9 290 anywhere.
> 
> Can any one help me out tweaking my stock bios please?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Hawaii.zip 42k .zip file


No one?


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4r4n0id*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *p4r4n0id*
> 
> I can't find any proper bios for my Sapphire Dual-X R9 290 anywhere.
> 
> Can any one help me out tweaking my stock bios please?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Hawaii.zip 42k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one?
Click to expand...

It might help if you say exactly what you are trying to do, and what part of the guides in the OP are you having trouble following?


----------



## Merutsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4r4n0id*
> 
> No one?


any issues with black screens or overheating with stock vbios? I don't understand what exactly you want to change in your vbios =)

Looks like your card based on custom PCB, so I don't know what voltage to use for each DPM state. Reference cards needs higher voltage because of vdroop, have no idea how it works on non-reference cards.


----------



## p4r4n0id

At the moment and even even despite of its low ASIC Quality (69.5%), it's requiring too much voltage while only being able to do 1070core 1350mem stable with 1.25v~ with peaks of 1.31v+ (it is set to +100mv on AB).

I'm not really experienced with AMD bios modding I still find it really confusing, if someone would like to help me I'd like to try the tweaks present in the "Modded R9 390X BIOS for R9 290/290X" thread (tighter memory timmings and voltage optimizations), I tried a bunch of them (those meant for samsung VRAM) but unfortunely my card refuses to boot to windows with any of them :l


----------



## Merutsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4r4n0id*
> 
> At the moment and even even despite of its low ASIC Quality (69.5%), it's requiring too much voltage while only being able to do 1070core 1350mem stable with 1.25v~ with peaks of 1.31v+ (it is set to +100mv on AB).


Well, try to flash this one. Vcore is 1175mV for 1000mhz core clock and added tweak described in this post
May be this will help with OC.

do not forget to disable any overclocking profiles before flashing.

Hawaii1.zip 128k .zip file


----------



## p4r4n0id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merutsu*
> 
> Well, try to flash this one. Vcore is 1175mV for 1000mhz core clock and added tweak described in this post
> May be this will help with OC.
> 
> do not forget to disable any overclocking profiles before flashing.
> 
> Hawaii1.zip 128k .zip file


Thanks a bunch! Will try it right away.


----------



## bardacuda

My 290s will only do about 1025 MHz reliably and they have higher ASIC quality. I only use about 1150mV for the VCore though (which drops to about 1075 under heavy load). Anything higher is too hot for very little gain.


----------



## Merutsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> My 290s will only do about 1025 MHz reliably and they have higher ASIC quality. I only use about 1150mV for the VCore though (which drops to about 1075 under heavy load). Anything higher is too hot for very little gain.


yeah, my reference r9 290 with modded bios and sapphire tri-x cooling can work at 1100mhz (Vcore 1225mV), but I flashed 1025mhz core too because of high heat and noise under load at 1100mhz, it's not worth 3-5% performance increase.


----------



## Cherryblue

I'm currently at 1181mv for 1080mhz (stock sapphire 390X frequency).

works great and cool.

lower voltages still boot but I get artifacts in games. None at 1181mv


----------



## royalkilla408

Hi all,

I have a Sapphire 290x Tri-X OC (older version?). I overclock my card to 1100 on the core and the memory at 1400 with AMD builtin software. This is about as high as I can go before I get artifacts and messing with voltage. I air cool my GPU (use to water cool it but I don't do that anymore). I would like to flash it to a BIOS that can help me get a bit more performance out of it since I am planning to get Oculus Rift VR (I'll upgrade GPU next year when we get the replacement for 1080ti or vega).
Could someone recommend a BIOS I should flash my card with to test or that its compatible with? What steps should I follow to get the best memory timing, overclocking performance out of my 290x? I did try this long time ago but I remember it wasn't very stable then so I gave up. Thanks!


----------



## Merutsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> Could someone recommend a BIOS I should flash my card with to test or that its compatible with? What steps should I follow to get the best memory timing, overclocking performance out of my 290x? I did try this long time ago but I remember it wasn't very stable then so I gave up. Thanks!


I think the best solution it's modify your stock bios, there are no good universal bios, you need to set up voltages manually for your GPU for best results.

//Sapphire has released two different TRI-X 290X versions, E285 - reference PCB, E289 - don't know, guess it's not reference card. If you decide to flash any custom bios, make sure it will work with your 290X.


----------



## royalkilla408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merutsu*
> 
> I think the best solution it's modify your stock bios, there are no good universal bios, you need to set up voltages manually for your GPU for best results.
> 
> //Sapphire has released two different TRI-X 290X versions, E285 - reference PCB, E289 - don't know, guess it's not reference card. If you decide to flash any custom bios, make sure it will work with your 290X.


Thanks for responding. Dang it, I was hoping someone made/shared a BIOS for my card or be able to use 390x BIOS or something. Anyways here is a screenshot info about my GPU if it helps.


----------



## Merutsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> I was hoping someone made/shared a BIOS for my card or be able to use 390x BIOS or something.


modded bios from this thread should work, it works on my sapphire tri-x 290 (E285 too), but default voltages are too high.

I changed voltages and clocks in the 290X_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.8.rom bios from 390X bios thread.
Attached bios clocks is 1100/1400 and Vcore 1237mV. If you decide to flash this one, reset any OC before flashing.
Check your VRM temps under load with the new bios, it may be higher than with sapphire's bios.
This bios is for R9 290X reference PCB with hynix memory.

290X_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.8.zip 128k .zip file


----------



## royalkilla408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merutsu*
> 
> modded bios from this thread should work, it works on my sapphire tri-x 290 (E285 too), but default voltages are too high.
> 
> I changed voltages and clocks in the 290X_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.8.rom bios from 390X bios thread.
> Attached bios clocks is 1100/1400 and Vcore 1237mV. If you decide to flash this one, reset any OC before flashing.
> Check your VRM temps under load with the new bios, it may be higher than with sapphire's bios.
> This bios is for R9 290X reference PCB with hynix memory.
> 
> 290X_HYNIX_STOCK_V1.8.zip 128k .zip file


Thanks! I'll give it a try this week! I'll report back how it goes.


----------



## spyshagg

Does someone have the v1.8 elpida bios with UEFI activated?


----------



## chris89

I'm wondering why I get memory errors at 1,563mhz, but at 1,500mhz I get no errors at 1000mv.

I found at 1,563mhz, I get less errors at low voltage, as low as 920mv, only a couple errors to maybe quite a few.

Then If I use the 2,000mhz timings, I get almost no errors, my 1-4 errors.

So my question is can someone apply 2,125mhz timings to my rom for error free 1,563mhz operation?

May you also add 1125mhz timings to 1250mhz strap as well?

Thanks

This rom is the absolute LATEST version of AMD/ATI BIOS, by Hewlett Packard, if anyone is interested in the absolute LATEST BIOS version for 390X?

Hawaii.zip 99k .zip file




4096x2160 on 390X



4096x2160 on 390X all low


----------



## bardacuda

There are no 2125 or 2250 straps in that ROM. The 2000 MHz timings are extremely loose:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



BBB133200000000073EE8D53805515133E9E5D0C004E260122889D087E0514206A8900A0020001201C143840C5303F17

####SEQ_WR_CTL_D1####
DAT_DLY = 11
DQS_DLY = 11
DQS_XTR = 1
DAT_2Y_DLY = 0
ADR_2Y_DLY = 0
CMD_2Y_DLY = 0
OEN_DLY = 11
OEN_EXT = 3
OEN_SEL = 3
ODT_DLY = 0
ODT_EXT = 0
ADR_DLY = 1
CMD_DLY = 0
####SEQ_WR_CTL_2####
DAT_DLY_H_D0 = 0
DQS_DLY_H_D0 = 0
OEN_DLY_H_D0 = 0
DAT_DLY_H_D1 = 0
DQS_DLY_H_D1 = 0
OEN_DLY_H_D1 = 0
WCDR_EN = 0
####SEQ_PMG_TIMING####
TCKSRE = 2
TCKSRX = 2
TCKE_PULSE = 8
TCKE = 24
SEQ_IDLE = 7
TCKE_PULSE_MSB = 1
SEQ_IDLE_SS = 8
####SEQ_RAS_TIMING####
TRCDW = 19
TRCDWA = 19
TRCDR = 27
TRCDRA = 27
TRRD = 8
TRC = 83
####SEQ_CAS_TIMING####
TNOPW = 0
TNOPR = 0
TR2W = 24
TCCDL = 2
TCCDS = 5
TW2R = 21
TCL = 19
####SEQ_MISC_TIMING####
TRP_WRA = 62
TRP_RDA = 30
TRP = 27
TRFC = 197
####SEQ_MISC_TIMING2####
PA2RDATA = 0
PA2WDATA = 0
TFAW = 14
TCRCRL = 2
TCRCWL = 6
T32AW = 9
TWDATATR = 0
####ARB_DRAM_TIMING####
ACTRD = 28
ACTWR = 20
RASMACTRD = 56
RASMACTWR = 64
####ARB_DRAM_TIMING2####
RAS2RAS = 197
RP = 48
WRPLUSRP = 63
BUS_TURN = 23
####MC_SEQ_MISC####
MC_SEQ_MISC1 = 0x2014057E
MC_SEQ_MISC3 = 0xA000896A
MC_SEQ_MISC8 = 0x20010002



You would be better off clocking at 1500 or under...or maybe using the following 1750 strap instead (it will normally use the 1625 strap if you are clocked between 1501 and 1625):



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



999133200000000031627C4890551313399ADB0A004C060122559D087D0514206A8900A00200012019123037AD2C3A17

####SEQ_WR_CTL_D1####
DAT_DLY = 9
DQS_DLY = 9
DQS_XTR = 1
DAT_2Y_DLY = 0
ADR_2Y_DLY = 0
CMD_2Y_DLY = 0
OEN_DLY = 9
OEN_EXT = 3
OEN_SEL = 3
ODT_DLY = 0
ODT_EXT = 0
ADR_DLY = 1
CMD_DLY = 0
####SEQ_WR_CTL_2####
DAT_DLY_H_D0 = 0
DQS_DLY_H_D0 = 0
OEN_DLY_H_D0 = 0
DAT_DLY_H_D1 = 0
DQS_DLY_H_D1 = 0
OEN_DLY_H_D1 = 0
WCDR_EN = 0
####SEQ_PMG_TIMING####
TCKSRE = 2
TCKSRX = 2
TCKE_PULSE = 5
TCKE = 21
SEQ_IDLE = 7
TCKE_PULSE_MSB = 1
SEQ_IDLE_SS = 8
####SEQ_RAS_TIMING####
TRCDW = 17
TRCDWA = 17
TRCDR = 24
TRCDRA = 24
TRRD = 7
TRC = 72
####SEQ_CAS_TIMING####
TNOPW = 0
TNOPR = 0
TR2W = 25
TCCDL = 2
TCCDS = 5
TW2R = 19
TCL = 19
####SEQ_MISC_TIMING####
TRP_WRA = 57
TRP_RDA = 26
TRP = 23
TRFC = 173
####SEQ_MISC_TIMING2####
PA2RDATA = 0
PA2WDATA = 0
TFAW = 12
TCRCRL = 2
TCRCWL = 6
T32AW = 8
TWDATATR = 0
####ARB_DRAM_TIMING####
ACTRD = 25
ACTWR = 18
RASMACTRD = 48
RASMACTWR = 55
####ARB_DRAM_TIMING2####
RAS2RAS = 173
RP = 44
WRPLUSRP = 58
BUS_TURN = 23
####MC_SEQ_MISC####
MC_SEQ_MISC1 = 0x2014057D
MC_SEQ_MISC3 = 0xA000896A
MC_SEQ_MISC8 = 0x20010002



Anyhow I did both mods if you want to try them out.

Hawaii_mod.zip 298k .zip file


EDIT: btw I forgot to do the 1125 copied up to 1250, so you still have 1250 stock timings with those ROMs.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> There are no 2125 or 2250 straps in that ROM. The 2000 MHz timings are extremely loose:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> BBB133200000000073EE8D53805515133E9E5D0C004E260122889D087E0514206A8900A0020001201C143840C5303F17
> 
> ####SEQ_WR_CTL_D1####
> DAT_DLY = 11
> DQS_DLY = 11
> DQS_XTR = 1
> DAT_2Y_DLY = 0
> ADR_2Y_DLY = 0
> CMD_2Y_DLY = 0
> OEN_DLY = 11
> OEN_EXT = 3
> OEN_SEL = 3
> ODT_DLY = 0
> ODT_EXT = 0
> ADR_DLY = 1
> CMD_DLY = 0
> ####SEQ_WR_CTL_2####
> DAT_DLY_H_D0 = 0
> DQS_DLY_H_D0 = 0
> OEN_DLY_H_D0 = 0
> DAT_DLY_H_D1 = 0
> DQS_DLY_H_D1 = 0
> OEN_DLY_H_D1 = 0
> WCDR_EN = 0
> ####SEQ_PMG_TIMING####
> TCKSRE = 2
> TCKSRX = 2
> TCKE_PULSE = 8
> TCKE = 24
> SEQ_IDLE = 7
> TCKE_PULSE_MSB = 1
> SEQ_IDLE_SS = 8
> ####SEQ_RAS_TIMING####
> TRCDW = 19
> TRCDWA = 19
> TRCDR = 27
> TRCDRA = 27
> TRRD = 8
> TRC = 83
> ####SEQ_CAS_TIMING####
> TNOPW = 0
> TNOPR = 0
> TR2W = 24
> TCCDL = 2
> TCCDS = 5
> TW2R = 21
> TCL = 19
> ####SEQ_MISC_TIMING####
> TRP_WRA = 62
> TRP_RDA = 30
> TRP = 27
> TRFC = 197
> ####SEQ_MISC_TIMING2####
> PA2RDATA = 0
> PA2WDATA = 0
> TFAW = 14
> TCRCRL = 2
> TCRCWL = 6
> T32AW = 9
> TWDATATR = 0
> ####ARB_DRAM_TIMING####
> ACTRD = 28
> ACTWR = 20
> RASMACTRD = 56
> RASMACTWR = 64
> ####ARB_DRAM_TIMING2####
> RAS2RAS = 197
> RP = 48
> WRPLUSRP = 63
> BUS_TURN = 23
> ####MC_SEQ_MISC####
> MC_SEQ_MISC1 = 0x2014057E
> MC_SEQ_MISC3 = 0xA000896A
> MC_SEQ_MISC8 = 0x20010002
> 
> 
> 
> You would be better off clocking at 1500 or under...or maybe using the following 1750 strap instead (it will normally use the 1625 strap if you are clocked between 1501 and 1625):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 999133200000000031627C4890551313399ADB0A004C060122559D087D0514206A8900A00200012019123037AD2C3A17
> 
> ####SEQ_WR_CTL_D1####
> DAT_DLY = 9
> DQS_DLY = 9
> DQS_XTR = 1
> DAT_2Y_DLY = 0
> ADR_2Y_DLY = 0
> CMD_2Y_DLY = 0
> OEN_DLY = 9
> OEN_EXT = 3
> OEN_SEL = 3
> ODT_DLY = 0
> ODT_EXT = 0
> ADR_DLY = 1
> CMD_DLY = 0
> ####SEQ_WR_CTL_2####
> DAT_DLY_H_D0 = 0
> DQS_DLY_H_D0 = 0
> OEN_DLY_H_D0 = 0
> DAT_DLY_H_D1 = 0
> DQS_DLY_H_D1 = 0
> OEN_DLY_H_D1 = 0
> WCDR_EN = 0
> ####SEQ_PMG_TIMING####
> TCKSRE = 2
> TCKSRX = 2
> TCKE_PULSE = 5
> TCKE = 21
> SEQ_IDLE = 7
> TCKE_PULSE_MSB = 1
> SEQ_IDLE_SS = 8
> ####SEQ_RAS_TIMING####
> TRCDW = 17
> TRCDWA = 17
> TRCDR = 24
> TRCDRA = 24
> TRRD = 7
> TRC = 72
> ####SEQ_CAS_TIMING####
> TNOPW = 0
> TNOPR = 0
> TR2W = 25
> TCCDL = 2
> TCCDS = 5
> TW2R = 19
> TCL = 19
> ####SEQ_MISC_TIMING####
> TRP_WRA = 57
> TRP_RDA = 26
> TRP = 23
> TRFC = 173
> ####SEQ_MISC_TIMING2####
> PA2RDATA = 0
> PA2WDATA = 0
> TFAW = 12
> TCRCRL = 2
> TCRCWL = 6
> T32AW = 8
> TWDATATR = 0
> ####ARB_DRAM_TIMING####
> ACTRD = 25
> ACTWR = 18
> RASMACTRD = 48
> RASMACTWR = 55
> ####ARB_DRAM_TIMING2####
> RAS2RAS = 173
> RP = 44
> WRPLUSRP = 58
> BUS_TURN = 23
> ####MC_SEQ_MISC####
> MC_SEQ_MISC1 = 0x2014057D
> MC_SEQ_MISC3 = 0xA000896A
> MC_SEQ_MISC8 = 0x20010002
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow I did both mods if you want to try them out.
> 
> Hawaii_mod.zip 298k .zip file
> 
> 
> EDIT: btw I forgot to do the 1125 copied up to 1250, so you still have 1250 stock timings with those ROMs.


Also is there an app to show which timings my GPU is using?

Can you show me how to do this? I'll see what the timings changes do... I just don't know the start end offset of each "TIMING SET" per say... Need it all written out .. all timings for all clocks... this is what I have comparing STOCK vs 2000MHZ Timings

Original Timings
ABC07 - Start Offset
ACF9 - End Offset
77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 8C C5 58 34 60 55 0F 0F 2C 94 B8 07 00 48 C5 00 22 FF 1C 08 5C 0F 14 20 5A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 12 0D 23 28 7B 22 2D 13 1C 19 02 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE CD 59 39 80 55 11 11 2E 15 89 08 00 48 C6 00 22 33 9D 08 6C 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 14 0F 26 2B 88 25 2F 15 A4 2C 02 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3B 80 55 11 11 2F 96 D9 08 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 6C 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 27 2D 8D 26 30 15 F0 49 02 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3D 90 55 11 12 30 96 49 09 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 74 01 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 29 2F 94 27 31 16 C4 7A 02 00 99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 10 DE 7B 44 80 55 13 12 37 19 4B 0A 00 4C 06 01 22 55 9D 08 75 04 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 18 11 2D 34 A4 2A 38 16 98 AB 02 00 99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 31 62 7C 48 90 55 13 13 39 9A DB 0A 00 4C 06 01 22 55 9D 08 7D 05 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 19 12 30 37 AD 2C 3A
ABC07 - Start Offset
ACF9 - End Offset
BB B1 33 20 00 00 00 00 73 EE 8D 53 80 55 15 13 3E 9E 5D 0C 00 4E 26 01 22 88 9D 08 7E 05 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 1C 14 38 40 C5 30 3F 17 1C 19 02 00 BB B1 33 20 00 00 00 00 73 EE 8D 53 80 55 15 13 3E 9E 5D 0C 00 4E 26 01 22 88 9D 08 7E 05 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 1C 14 38 40 C5 30 3F 17 A4 2C 02 00 BB B1 33 20 00 00 00 00 73 EE 8D 53 80 55 15 13 3E 9E 5D 0C 00 4E 26 01 22 88 9D 08 7E 05 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 1C 14 38 40 C5 30 3F 17 F0 49 02 00 BB B1 33 20 00 00 00 00 73 EE 8D 53 80 55 15 13 3E 9E 5D 0C 00 4E 26 01 22 88 9D 08 7E 05 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 1C 14 38 40 C5 30 3F 17 C4 7A 02 00 BB B1 33 20 00 00 00 00 73 EE 8D 53 80 55 15 13 3E 9E 5D 0C 00 4E 26 01 22 88 9D 08 7E 05 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 1C 14 38 40 C5 30 3F 17 98 AB 02 00 BB B1 33 20 00 00 00 00 73 EE 8D 53 80 55 15 13 3E 9E 5D 0C 00 4E 26 01 22 88 9D 08 7E 05 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 1C 14 38 40 C5 30 3F

*Thank you so much!* I really like to see 400.1GB/s in GPUz, on 2000mhz strap it works better, but gosh only 63Mhz and errors is a little crazy. 1500mhz is crazy stable & error free at as low as 920mv.

1563mhz probably can run at 963mv

*So do you have hawaii bios reader 2.0.5850.20926? it has memory timings page*.









BTW - Trying to improve 4K fps?

I beat my 1700mhz memory speed score using 1563mhz using 2000mhz timings, so the 2000mhz & 1563mhz is the sweet spot for beating the records on fps on FIRESTRIKE.

16,000 to over 17,000 graphics points compared to barely 15,000 to 15,500 gfx points


----------



## chris89

I noticed something remarkable with 4K 390x testing.

I clocked the core to 750MHZ, which only needed 0.981v 981 millivolts at 4096x2160 on Prey.

The FPS at *1172Mhz* using *300 watts*, is *only 29 fps*. At *750MHZ*, it's 20 fps, with an unusual as ever *100,000,000 memory errors*, where as at *1000Mhz+, no errors*.

Interesting how insanely efficient it is at *750MHZ*, fan in *INAUDIBLE* and only hit 60C core.

So it's interesting at a CLOCK of *56.22% higher frequency, only yields 45% worse FPS... So that's saying something.*

Though *POWER* wise from *300* watts down to *89* watts is a remarkable *337% LESS POWER! 337%! YES 337% less power for 45% worse FPS.*


----------



## bardacuda

I wasn't even aware there was a HawaiiReader 2.0. I just used a hex editor. The proper way is to run the .rom file through atombiosreader and get a text file with all the offsets for all the command and data tables, and then goto the VRAM_Info table.

Output of atombiosreader:



However, I find it's much easier just to search for the beginning of a strap using the frequency in hex (such as 98 AB 02 for the 1750MHz strap). If you do it that way though you have to make sure you use "find again" or "find next" to see if you just came upon the same string by accident and if it repeats anywhere. You can just scroll up a bit and look at the text conversion on the right and see if you see the RAM IC to check that you're in the right section. If you're familiar with what the straps look like you can usually tell by the string that follows the frequency (usually starts with 555, 777, 999, or BBB)

Found by searching for 98 AB 02 (strap inside of red box):



Checking you're in the right section by scrolling up a bit after the search:



Notice the strings start at A7DC and ACC7, which agrees with the atombios reader output which says that the section starts at A7A8 and ends at AD7B (length 05D3).

Also if you're trying to bump RAM stability, try bumping up the VDDCI voltage, not the core. Stock should be 1.0V, so try 1.025. I believe 1.050 is the suggested maximum for that though.

If you're getting better performance at 1563 using the (loose) 2000MHz strap, as opposed to to just running at 1500 with the stock strap, that's pretty odd. Did you try 1563 using the 1750 strap? It should be loose enough to run but still be faster than with the 2000 strap.

Once you pull all of your straps out of the ROM, you can decode and edit them using the R_Timings_R9 tool that Vento041 posted over in the PBE thread. There's a link in the OP of that thread.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I wasn't even aware there was a HawaiiReader 2.0. I just used a hex editor. The proper way is to run the .rom file through atombiosreader and get a text file with all the offsets for all the command and data tables, and then goto the VRAM_Info table.
> 
> Output of atombiosreader:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I find it's much easier just to search for the beginning of a strap using the frequency in hex (such as 98 AB 02 for the 1750MHz strap). If you do it that way though you have to make sure you use "find again" or "find next" to see if you just came upon the same string by accident and if it repeats anywhere. You can just scroll up a bit and look at the text conversion on the right and see if you see the RAM IC to check that you're in the right section. If you're familiar with what the straps look like you can usually tell by the string that follows the frequency (usually starts with 555, 777, 999, or BBB)
> 
> Found by searching for 98 AB 02 (strap inside of red box):
> 
> 
> 
> Checking you're in the right section by scrolling up a bit after the search:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the strings start at A7DC and ACC7, which agrees with the atombios reader output which says that the section starts at A7A8 and ends at AD7B (length 05D3).
> 
> Also if you're trying to bump RAM stability, try bumping up the VDDCI voltage, not the core. Stock should be 1.0V, so try 1.025. I believe 1.050 is the suggested maximum for that though.
> 
> If you're getting better performance at 1563 using the (loose) 2000MHz strap, as opposed to to just running at 1500 with the stock strap, that's pretty odd. Did you try 1563 using the 1750 strap? It should be loose enough to run but still be faster than with the 2000 strap.
> 
> Once you pull all of your straps out of the ROM, you can decode and edit them using the R_Timings_R9 tool that Vento041 posted over in the PBE thread. There's a link in the OP of that thread.


Thank You!
















I ran some tests, but yeah 1,563mhz runs pretty well error free but it's voltage dependent. vCore dependent, the errors. Tighter timings needs a higher vCore to run error free than looser timings.

Here's some results.

Running the Core up past 1,240Mhz here... Pretty amazing, the 13,000 score was Tesselation at 2x... I wish I could set no tesselation without triggering the error.

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14114550

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14114520


----------



## chris89

*@bardacuda*

I'm workng on this Elpida BIOS for someone on the 390x to 290x thread. It's a 290 with Elpida modules possibly 4gb model.

Here's the BIOS. Can you help me change the timings to the tighter strap for 1250mhz?

Can you help me find old version of Hawaii Bios Reader? With memory timings tab?

R9.290.Elpida.1000.1250.875.65288.Based.On.Stock.zip 43k .zip file


----------



## mirzet1976

This is old Hawaii Bios Reader with memory timings tab -

HawaiiBiosReader.zip 33k .zip file


----------



## bardacuda

Sure, just go to the OP, and click on the "Memory Timings Modding" spoiler. In there you will find even more detailed instructions than my previous post, and also there is a Stilt strap for Elpida BBBG.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> This is old Hawaii Bios Reader with memory timings tab -
> 
> HawaiiBiosReader.zip 33k .zip file


Thanks dude. Do you know how to edit the limit tables so the card doesn't go to full speed memory clock all the time? Can we make it so it runs at 150mhz while on the desktop & never go to 1,500Mhz?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Sure, just go to the OP, and click on the "Memory Timings Modding" spoiler. In there you will find even more detailed instructions than my previous post, and also there is a Stilt strap for Elpida BBBG.


Thanks. Check out that old timings Hawaii Bios Reader... It's more difficult to copy & past than Polaris Bios Reader..

**Check it out, clocked 390x to 1,500mhz** ... 14nm Grenada XT is gonna be awesome


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Thanks dude. Do you know how to edit the limit tables so the card doesn't go to full speed memory clock all the time? Can we make it so it runs at


I believe I can answer this. It depends on many things. If you have a single monitor and set that screen to 60 hz, the ram clock should jump up and down when in "2D Mode" (Windows desktop). If you have multiple monitors, that causes the ram clock to stay max all the time. If you have a refresh rate set above 60 Hz, ram clock stays up all the time.

I may be wrong on this, but I'm pretty sure this is how it works. Are you using more than 1 screen? and have one above 60 Hz?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I believe I can answer this. It depends on many things. If you have a single monitor and set that screen to 60 hz, the ram clock should jump up and down when in "2D Mode" (Windows desktop). If you have multiple monitors, that causes the ram clock to stay max all the time. If you have a refresh rate set above 60 Hz, ram clock stays up all the time.
> 
> I may be wrong on this, but I'm pretty sure this is how it works. Are you using more than 1 screen? and have one above 60 Hz?


I'm running 60hz single display over Display port 1.2 to HDMI 2.0 for 60hz 4k ... It only does it while watching movies & continuously during browsing.

Can mod the bios so it never leaves idle core clock & idle memory clock 300mhz / 150mhz but then it can't go to 3d clock... Only uses 8 watts compared to 50-100 watts

The biggest difference between rx 480 and 580 is the idle is way more efficient, less jumping around


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> It only does it while watching movies & continuously during browsing.


Then it's working exactly as it's designed/intended to. It's supposed to kick up the ram clock when you browse websites and watch movies. Both movie-watching software, and your web browser all use GPU Acceleration to accomplish your tasks and actually need it. When I had my 290X it did the same thing.

I thought at first, that you were trying to state earlier that it -NEVER- drops the ram clocks, which is what it's also supposed to do with multi-display.

But no, there's nothing wrong, the cards are supposed to do this. You also shouldn't alter this function with any sort of bios mod as it will likely either lead to massive stuttering/slowness in browsing and movie watching, or cause either of these apps to crash outright if they don't get to pull what they're programmed to from the gpu.


----------



## chris89

I'm kinda loving this Rise Of The Tomb Raider patch with Async Compute, it's kinda cool... with everything maxed out it didn't make much of a difference, but sometimes I feel like it runs better.

I can't wait to build a Ryzen 1700 system up to 4ghz to 4.5ghz & 64gb memory & vega 64 or 980 Ti

@baracuda can you help me replace the 1500-1625 (1500) strap with the 1376-1500 (1425) strap?

I'm still not good at timings in hex yet... I need the hex data and strap from the lowest to the highest (2000)

1 : Clock : Hex
2 : Clock : Hex

etc that's the format I need and maybe I can figure it out.. haha









Hawaii.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## bardacuda

First of all, the 1500 strap is in use when the memory is clocked between 1376 - 1500. The 1625 strap gets used when your mem clocks are between 1501 and 1625.

I subscribe to the teach a man to fish philosophy, so if you want to tell me where it is in the guide in the OP that you are getting stuck on specifically, I will see if I can clarify it for you, but I'm not going to do your work for you.


----------



## chris89

Marked Efficiency Improvements with copper on the caps

Plus Rise Of The Tomb Raider using Async Compute patch 4096x2160 @ 60hz


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> First of all, the 1500 strap is in use when the memory is clocked between 1376 - 1500. The 1625 strap gets used when your mem clocks are between 1501 and 1625.
> 
> I subscribe to the teach a man to fish philosophy, so if you want to tell me where it is in the guide in the OP that you are getting stuck on specifically, I will see if I can clarify it for you, but I'm not going to do your work for you.


I tried searching 65 04 which is 1125 and it didn't find anything. I'm just trying to replace the 1250mhz strap with 1125mhz.

I think I did it.. i replaced 1250mhz strap with 1125mhz haha


----------



## bardacuda

Apparently you didn't read the OP. You don't even have to do the conversion because gupsterg has already listed them for you and explained that it's in little endian format.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> *Memory Timings Modding*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Memory Controller Straps/Frequency Range
> 
> 
> 
> In VRAM_Info section of ROM you will find RAM straps/timings. You will find the end frequency of each strap and then associated timings for it. Thus a RAM clock equal to and below that end frequency uses those timings and once past that end frequency it uses next strap and so on.
> 
> Most 290/X & 295X2 have these straps/frequency range:-
> 
> Strap end 400MHz (40 9C 00) , Range = 150-400MHz
> Strap end 800MHz (80 38 01) , Range = 401-800MHz
> Strap end 900MHz (90 5F 01) , Range = 801-900MHz
> Strap end 1000MHz (A0 86 01) , Range = 901-1000MHz
> Strap end 1125MHz (74 B7 01) , Range = 1001-1125MHz
> Strap end 1250MHz (48 E8 01) , Range = 1126-1250MHz
> Strap end 1375MHz (1C 19 02) , Range = 1251-1375MHz
> Strap end 1500MHz (F0 49 02) , Range = 1376-1500MHz
> Strap end 1625MHz (C4 7A 02) , Range = 1501-1625MHz
> Strap end 1750MHZ (98 AB 02) , Range = 1626-1750MHz
> 
> *Note:* HEX values in brackets are as they would be in VRAM_Info timings section without endian conversion, etc.
> 
> I have noted some ROMs to have 200MHz / 250MHz / 600MHz strap plus 390/X ROMS have 12 straps, so use above as guide only.
> 
> 400MHz, 800MHz, 900MHz, 1000MHz, 1125MHz, 1250MHz, 1375MHz, 1731MHz, 1500MHz, 1625MHz, 1750MHz, 2000MHz
> 
> Now if I was using a 390/X ROM I'd correct the 1731MHz strap, as ideally you want them in sequence so ranges are created like above shown.
> 
> As frequency is stored as 10kHz value you will see 1731MHz as 173100 when you convert the hex values.
> 
> 2C A4 02, switched = 02 A4 2C , convert to DEC = 173100
> 
> You can change the frequency per strap, for example make it:-
> 
> 400MHz, 800MHz, 900MHz, 1000MHz, 1125MHz, 1250MHz, 1375MHz, 1500MHz, 1625MHz, 1750MHz, 2000MHz, 2125MHz
> 
> At present we don't know how to create timings, so you can copy another straps timings to use. See heading *Other Timings mods* in this section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: What area of ROM to mod?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The green boxed HEX is the upper limit for a strap. ie if we wish to edit timings for 1126-1250MHz we edit hex after 48 e8 01 and between 1c 19 02.
> 
> In above image a VRAM Info with "AutoDetect" & 2 RAM IC support is shown. Hence AFR IC has take ID 01 in timings section and BFR 02. Below is an image which shows beginning of VRAM_Info and should explain further about this.
> 
> 
> 
> End of this post is also Memory Info tool which will tell you which RAM IC you have.
> 
> *Note:* Do not use offset locations from the image above as the location of VRAM_Info in a rom can vary. You have two options to find correct area i) create tables for rom using atomdis, then look for relevant HEX (best option) ii) search relevant strap HEX values using HEX editor
> 
> Also there is this video by @navjack27 as an alternative to the image/text explanation above plus also read his post linked here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Stilt Timings for Hynix AFR
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 08 39 47 2A 50 55 0C 0B 24 20 45 04 00 46 C4 00 22 BB 1C 00 5C 0B 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 12 0C 21 1E 51 19 26 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Stilt Timings for Elpida BBBG
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 4A BD 47 2A 60 55 0F 0F 23 1D 87 03 00 46 C4 00 22 AA 1C 08 5C 0B 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 11 0D 20 23 4A 1D 24 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Other Timings mods
> 
> 
> 
> Besides adding the Stilt's timings we can take lower latency timings of say the 1375 strap and add it to the 1500 strap. So then clocks of 1376-1500MHz will have 1251-1375MHz timings. A ROM containing this mod (supplied by Lard) was tested by me in 3dmark / Heaven / Valley , due to time constraints I did not do more tests or longer period of use.
> 
> Some results in this post, Link:- http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/130#post_24188996
> 
> Plus some more thoughts Link:- http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/140#post_24190870
> 
> Bare in mind at the time of those 2 posts above we thought the Stilt MLU builds contained differing tightened timings for 1375MHz strap. When I was getting this section of "How to ..." ready discovered The Stilt had identical timings for his 1250MHz & 1375MHz strap. Lard had added 1375MHz stock timings into 1500MHz strap for me, which in turn has created this mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Apparently you didn't read the OP. You don't even have to do the conversion because gupsterg has already listed them for you and explained that it's in little endian format.


Thanks. This 1125mhz timings runs great! it's like literally no slower at all than if running 1172mhz core 1563mhz memory.

I'm running 1133mhz 1300mv vddc on 1250mhz with 1125mhz timings on 875mv vddci

I think I'm going to try even tighter timings because this 1125mhz seems to work perfectly ill try tighter & lyk.


----------



## bardacuda

I've tried 1125 MHz timings and they were stable up to about 1250 or so, but they were slightly worse than running Stilt's timings at 1400-ish. That is with a 290 and the memory can't clock as high as 390s. YMMV

If you really wanna go down a rabbit hole you can try making your own custom timings with the tools Vento041 compiled here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1629357/r-timings-encode-decode-rx-r9-memory-straps/


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I've tried 1125 MHz timings and they were stable up to about 1250 or so, but they were slightly worse than running Stilt's timings at 1400-ish. That is with a 290 and the memory can't clock as high as 390s. YMMV
> 
> If you really wanna go down a rabbit hole you can try making your own custom timings with the tools Vento041 compiled here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1629357/r-timings-encode-decode-rx-r9-memory-straps/


I don't understand how to even begin with those settings.

1000mhz timings booted to windows with errors & artifacts so 1125mhz it is. I'd like to make something a little tighter.

Maybe 1/2 between 1125mhz & 1000mhz & round up.

I see no difference at 4k though with 1250mhz vs 1563mhz/ 1725mhz. Maybe on Time Spy I saw nearly water cooled performance.

I scored 33.25fps on test 1 vs 35 fps is the max on 3dmark results with 1,350mhz core clock 390x.

It's a 390X I use but I have a 290X as well.


----------



## chris89

Here's a comparison...

Using 1,250mhz memory with 1,125mhz timings at 875mv with 1,205mhz core clock, it's only about 2 frames per second slower.

If I turn up the core clock, I might be able to beat the higher clocked score's

Clocking in at 1,225mhz core with 1,725mhz memory

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/2782132/spy/2757125/spy/2757217


----------



## mynm

Hi @chris89

I see that you have the same H5GC4H24AJR memory of my 380 on your 390x. I have tested swaping timings on my 380, and I see that swaping the 1125 timings to the 1500 and the 1625 strap, I have better result than only swaping it to the 1500 strap, and I can go up to 1475mhz. I did the tests months ago so I don't remember well, but I think that I have better results with the 1125 timings and 1475 mhz than with the stock ones and ~ 1500 to 1550 mhz, and less memory errors.

I tested months ago, so I don't remember well how to do it, to mod the timings with the very good Vento041's tool and I did some changes to the 1125 timings: 77713320000000006BBD572F40550F0E2892F7060048C50033BB9D084C0D14205A8900A000000120100C20246F1E2912

I remember to get less memory errors with it. I have been using it some months, without problems. But really I don't know if it is ok because I don't know how to mod the timings well. Maybe somebody could help us with more info of how to mod the timings.

With the 1000 timings I couldn't go for more than ~1420mhz and with less score. I remember to test the OP timings without success.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> Hi @chris89
> 
> I see that you have the same H5GC4H24AJR memory of my 380 on your 390x. I have tested swaping timings on my 380, and I see that swaping the 1125 timings to the 1500 and the 1625 strap, I have better result than only swaping it to the 1500 strap, and I can go up to 1475mhz. I did the tests months ago so I don't remember well, but I think that I have better results with the 1125 timings and 1475 mhz than with the stock ones and ~ 1500 to 1550 mhz, and less memory errors.
> 
> I tested months ago, so I don't remember well how to do it, to mod the timings with the very good Vento041's tool and I did some changes to the 1125 timings: 77713320000000006BBD572F40550F0E2892F7060048C50033BB9D084C0D14205A8900A000000120100C20246F1E2912
> 
> I remember to get less memory errors with it. I have been using it some months, without problems. But really I don't know if it is ok because I don't know how to mod the timings well. Maybe somebody could help us with more info of how to mod the timings.
> 
> With the 1000 timings I couldn't go for more than ~1420mhz and with less score. I remember to test the OP timings without success.


I tested, I find even know the stock timings are 1500mhz, 1250mhz runs just as good on stock timings. I replaced them with tighter timings but the man point of running 1250mhz is undervolt vddci to 875mv from 1000mv & I get errors with 1125 strap on 1250 with 875mv, So I would need to use 1000mv for error free. However its best to run stock timings without errors.

Hows the r9 380 doing by the way?

I can help you mod your timings but it doesn't help anything. Stock timings is best for error free running.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I tested, I find even know the stock timings are 1500mhz, 1250mhz runs just as good on stock timings. I replaced them with tighter timings but the man point of running 1250mhz is undervolt vddci to 875mv from 1000mv & I get errors with 1125 strap on 1250 with 875mv, So I would need to use 1000mv for error free. However its best to run stock timings without errors.
> 
> Hows the r9 380 doing by the way?
> 
> I can help you mod your timings but it doesn't help anything. Stock timings is best for error free running.


I get a 10145 graphics score in firestrike with 17.10.3 drivers, 1125mhz core, 1.137v with LLS1, 1475mhz, 837mv vddci from stock 1.1mv vddci is ~ 5 or 10w less I don't remember. Is ~ 200 points more than with 1500mhz and 1500 timings, and more or less the same errors.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







In games I get more memory errors:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I have pasted the 1125 modded timings ones to the 1500 and 1625 strap, not only to the 1500 strap. If not I get errors, artifacts and less score. Maybe modded 1250 timings could be better but I don't know how to mod them.

I'm using OverdriveNTool to OC: https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/overdriventool-tool-for-amd-gpus.416116/ , is great you can do profiles to to OC or 2D with lower core and memory clocks.

OCing with the bios is working worst for me, I get lower scores.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> I get a 10145 graphics score in firestrike with 17.10.3 drivers, 1125mhz core, 1.137v with LLS1, 1475mhz, 837mv vddci from stock 1.1mv vddci is ~ 5 or 10w less I don't remember. Is ~ 200 points more than with 1500mhz and 1500 timings, and more or less the same errors.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In games I get more memory errors:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have pasted the 1125 modded timings ones to the 1500 and 1625 strap, not only to the 1500 strap. If not I get errors, artifacts and less score. Maybe modded 1250 timings could be better but I don't know how to mod them.
> 
> I'm using OverdriveNTool to OC: https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/overdriventool-tool-for-amd-gpus.416116/ , is great you can do profiles to to OC or 2D with lower core and memory clocks.
> 
> OCing with the bios is working worst for me, I get lower scores.


Here I found your 1500mhz timings & above it is 1625mhz... You may try replacing the string here replacing 1500mhz timings with 1625mhz timings to reduce errors.

You may try this.. idk looser timings will REDUCE errors.. so that's good.

I'm error free 1500mhz with these timings

F0 49 02

77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3D 90 55 11 12 30 96 49 09 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 74 01 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 29 2F 94 27 31 16

your 1500mhz timings r9 285 here..

F0 49 02

77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 31 5A 6B 3C A0 55 0F 13 36 19 1B 06 00 6A E4 00 22 AA 1C 08 7C 04 14 20 CA 89 80 A9 02 00 00 C0 17 12 26 2B 61 2B 37 15


----------



## Tame

Here are some results from my earlier tests, when I was tuning my timings...

Firestrike 1.1 graphics scores | texture filtering set to 2x and quality to performance in driver settings | R9 290 @ 1200 / 1650 MHz (with Hynix AFR memory):

Default 1650 strap: 14 809
Default 1250 strap: 15 072
Custom timings: 15 388
390 bios mod with custom timings: 15 533

*Stilt timings: 15 039 (* could only be run @ 1500 MHz max without crash)


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tame*
> 
> Here are some results from my earlier tests, when I was tuning my timings...
> 
> Firestrike 1.1 graphics scores | texture filtering set to 2x and quality to performance in driver settings | R9 290 @ 1200 / 1650 MHz (with Hynix AFR memory):
> 
> Default 1650 strap: 14 809
> Default 1250 strap: 15 072
> Custom timings: 15 388
> 390 bios mod with custom timings: 15 533
> 
> *Stilt timings: 15 039 (* could only be run @ 1500 MHz max without crash)


Can you send me your Hynix 8GB custom timings or create some custom 1500mhz timings? thanks

1500mhz timings for my 390x 8gb : I have no errors with this timngs at 1500mhz but I get errors at 1563mhz... can you make timings that are error free at 1563mhz & new faster timings for 1500mhz?

Do you get errors?

F0 49 02

77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3D 90 55 11 12 30 96 49 09 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 74 01 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 29 2F 94 27 31 16


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Here I found your 1500mhz timings & above it is 1625mhz... You may try replacing the string here replacing 1500mhz timings with 1625mhz timings to reduce errors.
> 
> You may try this.. idk looser timings will REDUCE errors.. so that's good.
> 
> I'm error free 1500mhz with these timings
> 
> F0 49 02
> 
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3D 90 55 11 12 30 96 49 09 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 74 01 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 29 2F 94 27 31 16
> 
> your 1500mhz timings r9 285 here..
> 
> F0 49 02
> 
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 31 5A 6B 3C A0 55 0F 13 36 19 1B 06 00 6A E4 00 22 AA 1C 08 7C 04 14 20 CA 89 80 A9 02 00 00 C0 17 12 26 2B 61 2B 37 15
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I tested it in may, so if I remember correctly with 1125 modded timings to the 1500 strap and 1500 timings to the 1625 strap or the stock timings, I was getting lower scores than with 1125 modded timings to 1500 and 1625 straps. With the 1125 timings to 1425 and 1500 strap I was getting errors and artifacts, not with the 1125 modded timings to the 1500 strap and 1625 strap to stock timings like I said befores.

I see errors, but is been stable for months.

I have the same memory as you so I have the same timings for the 1500 strap, not the ones for the 285.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I tested it in may, so if I remember correctly with 1125 modded timings to the 1500 strap and 1500 timings to the 1625 strap or the stock timings, I was getting lower scores than with 1125 modded timings to 1500 and 1625 straps. With the 1125 timings to 1425 and 1500 strap I was getting errors and artifacts, not with the 1125 modded timings to the 1500 strap and 1625 strap to stock timings like I said befores.
> 
> I see errors, but is been stable for months.
> 
> I have the same memory as you so I have the same timings for the 1500 strap, not the ones for the 285.


That timings is your 380 bios you sent me, it has different timings. Unless your using a different rom?

Mynm_stock.zip 42k .zip file


Tighter timings means errors but maybe faster but errors actually reduces fps, by as much as 1-5 fps depending on how many errors. 222 could be possibly 1-2 fps.

By using my timings, it should be error free.

Looser timings means less or no errors at all.

Tight means running a lower clock timings on a higher clock & Loose means running a higher clock timings use on a lower actual frequency.

Tight = errors : less stable
Loose = no errors : more stable

By the way Its not possible to use 1125mhz timings on the 1500mhz strap, far too tight timings for that high a clock. I tried it, one 1 strap below possible for tight timings testing. However loose can hop like 7 straps below.

Only 1 strap below is possible... ie 1125 timings for 1250mhz or 1375mhz timings for 1500mhz...

However for loose timings, you can use 2,000mhz timings all the way down to 1400mhz, zero errors extra stable extra consistent... No errors means completing each read & write flawlessly.


----------



## Tame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Can you send me your Hynix 8GB custom timings or create some custom 1500mhz timings? thanks
> 
> 1500mhz timings for my 390x 8gb : I have no errors with this timngs at 1500mhz but I get errors at 1563mhz... can you make timings that are error free at 1563mhz & new faster timings for 1500mhz?
> 
> Do you get errors?
> 
> F0 49 02
> 
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3D 90 55 11 12 30 96 49 09 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 74 01 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 29 2F 94 27 31 16


Sorry my timings are only made for HYNIX AFR 4 GB, because that's what I have. I have already but up my TV1 bios that uses these earlier in this thread.
Anyway, here is the timings hex string I use for my custom timings: FFF13320000000006BC5582A5055090C200FC6040044820022BB1C005C0B1420008900A000000120120D20254C1F2613
Here are decoded timing values for R9 290 4GB (Hynix AFR), that compare 1625 - 1250 - my custom - 1000 MHz timings values:


I designed my custom timings for the best 3D performance, which means high memory clocks with as tight timings as possible. There are alot of memory errors, but no visual artifacts. I have also increased the memory "refresh factor" in the bios for a bit better performance.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tame*
> 
> Sorry my timings are only made for HYNIX AFR 4 GB, because that's what I have. I have already but up my TV1 bios that uses these earlier in this thread.
> Anyway, here is the timings hex string I use for my custom timings: FFF13320000000006BC5582A5055090C200FC6040044820022BB1C005C0B1420008900A000000120120D20254C1F2613
> Here are decoded timing values for R9 290 4GB (Hynix AFR), that compare 1625 - 1250 - my custom - 1000 MHz timings values:
> 
> I designed my custom timings for the best 3D performance, which means high memory clocks with as tight timings as possible. There are alot of memory errors, but no visual artifacts. I have also increased the memory "refresh factor" in the bios for a bit better performance.


Thank You!

I just really like seeng 0 error's. Right now I'm just CPU bound on Rise Of The Tomb Raider 4096x2160 60hz Very High

I have 24 threads @ 3.06Ghz but it's that Level Of Detail & Anistropic Filtering that both combined can suck down 10-15 fps. So I have LOD on Low & Anistropic Filtering at Trilinear.

It's insane I have never seen a game have a "flaw" within the Anistropic Filtering, especially at x16.

I need 5Ghz x 24 threads

Anyway I saw 1 Error, 1 devistating Memory Error when taxing all 8GB at 1,563mhz. Its insane though I get zero errors at 1,500mhz, so 63Mhz with looser timings causes errors at 1000mv.

I really like seeing 400 GB per Second memory bandwidth on GPUz, like the 400HP Corvette C5 Z06, vs 384.









I wish someone could test & find the proper timings for 1,563mhz & have it error free with all 8GB taxed.

I'm getting 30-60fps, like 40fps average at 4k which is awesome. It's just I like zero errors, because with no errors I yield more fps at 4k with all 8GB taxed. Needs to be pure running with zero errors at 4k to give the most optimal experience.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> That timings is your 380 bios you sent me, it has different timings. Unless your using a different rom?
> 
> Mynm_stock.zip 42k .zip file
> 
> 
> Tighter timings means errors but maybe faster but errors actually reduces fps, by as much as 1-5 fps depending on how many errors. 222 could be possibly 1-2 fps.
> 
> By using my timings, it should be error free.
> 
> Looser timings means less or no errors at all.
> 
> Tight means running a lower clock timings on a higher clock & Loose means running a higher clock timings use on a lower actual frequency.
> 
> Tight = errors : less stable
> Loose = no errors : more stable
> 
> By the way Its not possible to use 1125mhz timings on the 1500mhz strap, far too tight timings for that high a clock. I tried it, one 1 strap below possible for tight timings testing. However loose can hop like 7 straps below.
> 
> Only 1 strap below is possible... ie 1125 timings for 1250mhz or 1375mhz timings for 1500mhz...
> 
> However for loose timings, you can use 2,000mhz timings all the way down to 1400mhz, zero errors extra stable extra consistent... No errors means completing each read & write flawlessly.


Yes, I was wrong, that is my stock bios, and yes those are my stock 1500 timings, I don't know why I was thinking that them are the same as yours. But we have the same H5GC4H24AJR memory.

I will test your 1500 timings.

Thanks for the tips









Now I'm testing some 1000 timings mod I did in may: 777133200000000029B5462930550E12249026060026A20022889D08440B1420AA8800A0000001200E0A1C20621B2511 for strap 1500 and 1625.

I don't know if it's stable but I get a 10200 firestrike score with drivers 17.8.2 and 1125mhz core 1450mhz memory.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> Yes, I was wrong, that is my stock bios, and yes those are my stock 1500 timings, I don't know why I was thinking that them are the same as yours. But we have the same H5GC4H24AJR memory.
> 
> I will test your 1500 timings.
> 
> Thanks for the tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm testing some 1000 timings mod I did in may: 777133200000000029B5462930550E12249026060026A20022889D08440B1420AA8800A0000001200E0A1C20621B2511 for strap 1500 and 1625.
> 
> I don't know if it's stable but I get a 10200 firestrike score with drivers 17.8.2 and 1125mhz core 1450mhz memory.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm going to create a magnificent bios for you

Try it, it should work ... 17.11.2 on the latest HWinfo

0'ed offset so keep the vddc at your max desired vddci... this will reduce memory errors

Try it as is... you can always use your bios switch it has been mastered.

I didn't touch the timings & left memory clock stock. You shouldn't get an error with stock memory clock/ timings.

Mynm_256w.88c.0.offset.65282.65288.0.acoustic.limit.sensitiv.zip 42k .zip file


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I'm going to create a magnificent bios for you
> 
> Try it, it should work ... 17.11.2 on the latest HWinfo
> 
> 0'ed offset so keep the vddc at your max desired vddci... this will reduce memory errors
> 
> Try it as is... you can always use your bios switch it has been mastered.
> 
> I didn't touch the timings & left memory clock stock. You shouldn't get an error with stock memory clock/ timings.
> 
> Mynm_256w.88c.0.offset.65282.65288.0.acoustic.limit.sensitiv.zip 42k .zip file


Thanks but I get a blue screen before windows log in.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> Thanks but I get a blue screen before windows log in.


Try this. Install the latest 17.11.2 it's the fastest & the latest Hwinfo...

Test with GPUz render test first & post HWInfo screenshot...

Then using Sapphire Trixx or MSI Afterburner see what it can do & so we can monitor voltages temperatures & performance & tune it from there...

See what its capable of clock wise overclocking manually first.

*Let's test first before identifying voltages & clocks in the BIOS & see how it behaves first.*









mynm.edited.totally.stock.modded.zip 42k .zip file


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Try this. Install the latest 17.11.2 it's the fastest & the latest Hwinfo...
> 
> Test with GPUz render test first & post HWInfo screenshot...
> 
> Then using Sapphire Trixx or MSI Afterburner see what it can do & so we can monitor voltages temperatures & performance & tune it from there...
> 
> See what its capable of clock wise overclocking manually first.
> 
> *Let's test first before identifying voltages & clocks in the BIOS & see how it behaves first.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mynm.edited.totally.stock.modded.zip 42k .zip file


I get a blue screen again with it. Don't worry about the bios I'm using this one: http://www.overclock.net/t/1563409/software-for-r9-285-bios-edit/1070#post_26391998 and I think it's ok.

I have tested my stock bios with 1125mhz core and 1475mhz memory, Ocing with Afterburner, with + 40mv and + 20pl. And I get this:



Is 10w and 2ºC less, and +200 more points for the same clocks, with the modded bios. So it is ok.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> I get a blue screen again with it. Don't worry about the bios I'm using this one: http://www.overclock.net/t/1563409/software-for-r9-285-bios-edit/1070#post_26391998 and I think it's ok.
> 
> I have tested my stock bios with 1125mhz core and 1475mhz memory, Ocing with Afterburner, with + 40mv and + 20pl. And I get this:
> 
> 
> 
> Is 10w and 2ºC less, and +200 more points for the same clocks, with the modded bios. So it is ok.


It's discouraging a blue screen.

I changed 65282 through 65288 to 0 offset, changed tdp, & lowered tjmax temperature & turned off pwm sensitivity so im confused why it would blue screen.. at least it worked to post & boot?

Your temps are quite high for a mere r9 380 & only 185 watts..

which GPU do you have?

Can you update your Hwinfo to show vddc voltage correctly & display driver? 17.11.2 is really nice.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> It's discouraging a blue screen.
> 
> I changed 65282 through 65288 to 0 offset, changed tdp, & lowered tjmax temperature & turned off pwm sensitivity so im confused why it would blue screen.. at least it worked to post & boot?
> 
> Your temps are quite high for a mere r9 380 & only 185 watts..
> 
> which GPU do you have?
> 
> Can you update your Hwinfo to show vddc voltage correctly & display driver? 17.11.2 is really nice.


I see windows logo and then the blue screen.

I have a sapphire 380 nitro. Yes, maybe 79º is a little bit high. Room temp is ~26ºC.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> I see windows logo and then the blue screen.
> 
> I have a sapphire 380 nitro. Yes, maybe 79º is a little bit high. Room temp is ~26ºC.


If you use latest HWInfo & 17.11.2 you can even monitor the VRM temperature as I understand?

https://www.fosshub.com/HWiNFO.html/hw64_561_3290.zip

https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+10+-+64

This will work I guarantee it... I barely changed anything.

Post GPUz Screenshot

GPU-Z.2.5.0.zip 4842k .zip file


Mynm_stock.Powertune.Only.88C.TjMax.zip 42k .zip file


----------



## chris89

@mynm Hows it going, did you test the BIOS? Power some HWinfo & GPUz & Firestrike scores. Maybe even Time Spy as well.


----------



## chris89

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAorB9XA1xI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## p4r4n0id

Hey @chris89!

I'm kinda curious about your bios tweaks, wanna give my bios a whirl?
It's a R9 290 Dual-X and it's stable at 1010MHz core, 1400MHz Mem without touching voltages (+0 mv on AB)

Cheers

Hawaii.zip 40k .zip file


----------



## HyperZ

Would someone mind adding a voltage offset table to my modified 390 bios?


----------



## HyperZ

Just so that I'm able to change it in Hawaii bios reader. Thanks.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperZ*
> 
> Just so that I'm able to change it in Hawaii bios reader. Thanks.


send bios









btw you don't want an offset ill make you a magnificent bios


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4r4n0id*
> 
> Hey @chris89!
> 
> I'm kinda curious about your bios tweaks, wanna give my bios a whirl?
> It's a R9 290 Dual-X and it's stable at 1010MHz core, 1400MHz Mem without touching voltages (+0 mv on AB)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Hawaii.zip 40k .zip file


File is corrupt... try to rezip it...


----------



## p4r4n0id

How about now?

Hawaii.zip 42k .zip file


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4r4n0id*
> 
> How about now?
> 
> Hawaii.zip 42k .zip file



















1133.1250.895.1300.Power.DeLimited.zip 42k .zip file


----------



## p4r4n0id

That was fast









Gonna give it a try.

Thanks!


----------



## p4r4n0id

Did some runs on valley but it gives me a lot of artifacts at 1133MHz core with that voltage (1.22v to 1.23v).
Dialed it down a bit to 1100MHz core/1400MHz mem and didn't notice any artifacts anymore.

It's doing 68 FPS on Extreme HD preset.. not bad lol


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4r4n0id*
> 
> Did some runs on valley but it gives me a lot of artifacts at 1133MHz core with that voltage (1.22v to 1.23v).
> Dialed it down a bit to 1100MHz core/1400MHz mem and didn't notice any artifacts anymore.
> 
> It's doing 68 FPS on Extreme HD preset.. not bad lol


The brand new XBOX One X has a R9 390 integrated into the IPC Integrated Processing Core...

XBOX One X 14nm R9 390 Finfet clocked to 1,172Mhz... So if you use the 1,172Mhz its like a 28nm XBOX One X GPU.

Sweet dude. Here ya go, try this.

Post GPUz & HWinfo Screenshot buddy









1133.1250.895.1333.Power.DeLimited.zip 42k .zip file


1172.1250.895.1367.Power.DeLimited.zip 42k .zip file


----------



## p4r4n0id

I'm afraid that those 1367mv from the 3rd bios, that it would fry the VRMs









Don't want to raise the voltage much further than ~1.25v, in fact I'd be happy enough if you could dial the first bios to 1100MHz/1400MH @ same voltages









Memmory timmings wise, did you change anything or was it just a core/mem clocks and voltage increase?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4r4n0id*
> 
> I'm afraid that 1367mv from the 3rd bios, that it would fry the VRMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want to raise the voltage much further than ~1.25v, in fact I'd be happy enough if you could dial the first bios to 1100MHz/1400MH @ same voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memmory timmings wise, did you change anything or was it just a core/mem clocks and voltage increase?


You can't fry the VRM on the 1367mv, that's just the overhead required to prevent artifact & crash but it games at mid 1.2v

Try it & check HWInfo...

Try the 1133mhz 1333mv BIOS... these cards use 1.250v @ 1Ghz, no less & also 1.275v for 1.094Ghz & 1.33v for 1.133Ghz & 1.367v for 1.172Ghz & 1.425v for 1.225Ghz

Try the BIOS, I tested this immensely to find stable performance.

These VRM are beastly can handle 115C but it's the capacitors solder in particular that stress & your PSU so watch the 12 volt rail & Check HWInfo

Can't droop below 11.7v or the caps are in danger... The capacitor solder will cold-solder-joint when stressing the 12v rail... The card is most efficient at 12v at load.

Post HWInfo screenshot on both BIOS & performance on say Firestrike...

I hit 80 fps on test 1 with 1172mhz on firestrike without tesselation.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> @mynm Hows it going, did you test the BIOS? Power some HWinfo & GPUz & Firestrike scores. Maybe even Time Spy as well.


I get a blue screen again.

With the new 17.11.2 drivers and with stock bios and 1125/1475, + 40mv and +20PL I get a 10463 firestike's graphics score. 623 points more than with the 17.8.2 drivers. Is a very good driver







.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And with my modded bios plus the modded 1000 timings I get a 10598 score.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I have to test my 1125 modded timings and yours 1500 timings.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> I get a blue screen again.
> 
> With the new 17.11.2 drivers and with stock bios and 1125/1475, + 40mv and +20PL I get a 10463 firestike's graphics score. 623 points more than with the 17.8.2 drivers. Is a very good driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with my modded bios plus the modded 1000 timings I get a 10598 score.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to test my 1125 modded timings and yours 1500 timings.


Does your card bluescreen with the BIOS by default? I'm guessing yes. I tested that BIOS settings on my card, & it worked fine.

What about your HWInfo version?

Try this BIOS so we know if it'll even work with this BIOS by totally stock untouched.

Mynm_stock2.zip 42k .zip file


Mynm_stock.powertune.only.zip 42k .zip file


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Does your card bluescreen with the BIOS by default? I'm guessing yes. I tested that BIOS settings on my card, & it worked fine.
> 
> What about your HWInfo version?
> 
> Try this BIOS so we know if it'll even work with this BIOS by totally stock untouched.
> 
> Mynm_stock.zip 42k .zip file


Yes that is my stock bios, and it's working ok. I will compare your bioses to see if I see some thing wrong. I'm usnig the last beta Hwinfo you linked.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> Yes that is my stock bios, and it's working ok. I will compare your bioses to see if I see some thing wrong. I'm usnig the last beta Hwinfo you linked.


I need to buy another Tonga, I love editing the Tonga BIOS haha ... Visiontek has a 380X 4GB for like $199 thats kind of a lot but idk I love Tonga.

I think the GIgabyte 380X was the best choice VRM Cooling wise. Easiest option to Mod.

I remember it would test the max core clock upon boot & if too little voltage, won't work.

Try these... Try the 2nd one first.

Mynm_stock2.zip 42k .zip file


Mynm_stock.powertune.only.zip 42k .zip file


----------



## p4r4n0id

1133.1250.895.1333.Power.DeLimited.zip testing:



The VRMs arent getting that hot though, thought they'd get much hotter than 83C

Stability wise, artifacts were greatly reduced but they are still some here and there; performance wise got 67,3 FPS this time around.


----------



## p4r4n0id

1172.1250.895.1367 testing:

https://ibb.co/dz12iR

Artifacts everywhere








Still managed to end valley run with 69.7 FPS


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I need to buy another Tonga, I love editing the Tonga BIOS haha ... Visiontek has a 380X 4GB for like $199 thats kind of a lot but idk I love Tonga.
> 
> I think the GIgabyte 380X was the best choice VRM Cooling wise. Easiest option to Mod.
> 
> I remember it would test the max core clock upon boot & if too little voltage, won't work.
> 
> Try these... Try the 2nd one first.
> 
> Mynm_stock2.zip 42k .zip file
> 
> 
> Mynm_stock.powertune.only.zip 42k .zip file


Thanks, I will test them. According to my test is not worth to OC via bios mod on my 380 gpu, bios OC is working ok only untill 1040mhz for the core, changing voltages in bios is not working well and is a madness changing the hwinfo "vddci", you know. The only way to change voltages well is via ASIC_ProfilingInfo table and is difficult to do it, or via Afterburner.

I need ~ 50mv more for the same core clocks with the bios mod than with the wattman or OverdriveTool OC. But I'm having a weird problem with OverdriveTool, if I have one profile enabled, some times, after first day PC start or after sleeping the PC, gpu fans are stoped, so caution with it.

I'm not happy my 380 with the bios mod, and wattman voltage control isn't working. I think that a 290 and 390 are way better in drivers and bios mod. But the last driver scores impruve is very good.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4r4n0id*
> 
> 1172.1250.895.1367 testing:
> 
> https://ibb.co/dz12iR
> 
> Artifacts everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still managed to end valley run with 69.7 FPS


You need to take the card apart asap before it goes out! 96C VRM.. you have VRM issues...

Pull the VRM pad & squish it up and roll it up into a long piece and set on top of the Core VRM, do the same for the Memory VRM

You need to take a look at your VRM pads before its too late!

$6 here shipped takes 2 days replace your pads before the cards goes out!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Thermagon-thermal-gap-filler-pad-T-PLI-2200-A1-12mm-x-12mm-x-5mm-49-per-pack/182814014721?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

Use this BIOS in the mean time or your GPU is going to go out, I'm sure of it.

1000.1001.895.65288.192.Limit.zip 42k .zip file


----------



## chris89

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=wklEB2vfOlM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rV506Syc48&feature=youtu.be


----------



## HyperZ

Here's my bios, Just need a voltage offset table added for hawaii bios reader. If you could set the offset to +13mv that would be perfect









Hawaii.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperZ*
> 
> Here's my bios, Just need a voltage offset table added for hawaii bios reader. If you could set the offset to +13mv that would be perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawaii.zip 99k .zip file












1094.1500.1000.1275.zip 100k .zip file


----------



## HyperZ

Getting a black screen on driver install :/ . This is a modded 390 bios im using on my 290. Heres my stock 290 bios, maybe this one will work better? Thanks for your help bud!

stock.zip 100k .zip file


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperZ*
> 
> Getting a black screen on driver install :/ . This is a modded 390 bios im using on my 290. Heres my stock 290 bios, maybe this one will work better? Thanks for your help bud!
> 
> stock.zip 100k .zip file












1094.1250.1000.1275.zip 100k .zip file


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I need to buy another Tonga, I love editing the Tonga BIOS haha ... Visiontek has a 380X 4GB for like $199 thats kind of a lot but idk I love Tonga.
> 
> I think the GIgabyte 380X was the best choice VRM Cooling wise. Easiest option to Mod.
> 
> I remember it would test the max core clock upon boot & if too little voltage, won't work.
> 
> Try these... Try the 2nd one first.
> 
> Mynm_stock2.zip 42k .zip file
> 
> 
> Mynm_stock.powertune.only.zip 42k .zip file


Tested the 2nd one and I get a blue screen agin.

The first one is working and I have the same firestrike scores than my stock bios. The fan curve is great on idle







but little bit noise for me in charge.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Maybe I will do for you a modded bios for your 390x with the 380 stock ASIC_ProfilingInfo table and the same clocks, power limits and timings to compare the benches results. But now I´m busy maybe the next week.

Also could be fun to test the Load Line like Tame did in this great thread







http://www.overclock.net/t/1638551/testing-results-r9-290-gpu-vrm-vcore-power-measured-with-multimeter-at-different-vid-and-load-line-settings

Edit: I did a firestrike bech with the my 1125 modded timings and I get a 10692 score with 17.11.2 drivers, is great.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## chris89

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo8nb-b-d3M


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo8nb-b-d3M


That's the second time you linked this and it has some audio about Trump, / anti-trump political banter over top of the gameplay footage. Why are you linking this here? No one in here cares about politics, we're discussing video cards.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> That's the second time you linked this and it has some audio about Trump, / anti-trump political banter over top of the gameplay footage. Why are you linking this here? No one in here cares about politics, we're discussing video cards.


Sorry I kept forgetting that it recorded both audio but my bad just focus on the 60fps 4k haha vertical sync robs 10-15fps + maybe 30-50fps at other times

vsync flaw in the game maybe use amd crimson vsync instead









Now im running 290x 4gb + 390x 8gb crossfire...

the 4gb + 8gb combo isn't ideal huh?

Here I'm showing how I replaced my 290X 4GB timings with all of my 390X 8GB timings... Because there is issues wth timings dfferences when crossfiring 290x 4gb & 390x 8gb... Sometimes fps is immense, other times terrible because of timings... So they will by synced up.

I wonder if the 290X 4GB can hit 1,500mhz memory clock with the 390Xs LOOSER Timings? As the 290X 4GB has very tight tmings compared to the faster LOOSE more stable 390X timings.

AMD.ATI.290X.4GB.WITH.390X.8GB.TIMINGS.zip 99k .zip file




Now im running 290x 4gb + 390x 8gb crossfire...

the 4gb + 8gb combo isn't ideal huh?



Here are the results using 390x timings on the 290x 4gb & scaling was flawless.. 1094mhz core 1250mhz memory 875mv 1275mv

https://www.3dmark.com/spy/2810894


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Sorry I kept forgetting that it recorded both audio but my bad just focus on the 60fps 4k haha vertical sync robs 10-15fps + maybe 30-50fps at other times
> 
> vsync flaw in the game maybe use amd crimson vsync instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now im running 290x 4gb + 390x 8gb crossfire...
> 
> the 4gb + 8gb combo isn't ideal huh?
> 
> Here I'm showing how I replaced my 290X 4GB timings with all of my 390X 8GB timings... Because there is issues wth timings dfferences when crossfiring 290x 4gb & 390x 8gb... Sometimes fps is immense, other times terrible because of timings... So they will by synced up.
> 
> I wonder if the 290X 4GB can hit 1,500mhz memory clock with the 390Xs LOOSER Timings? As the 290X 4GB has very tight tmings compared to the faster LOOSE more stable 390X timings.
> 
> Now im running 290x 4gb + 390x 8gb crossfire...
> 
> the 4gb + 8gb combo isn't ideal huh?
> 
> Here are the results using 390x timings on the 290x 4gb & scaling was flawless.. 1094mhz core 1250mhz memory 875mv 1275mv
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/2810894


Is that really two 290x / 390X cards with the reference blower? And you're trying to overclock em? Why? Reference cards run around 95c and throttle already.. and that must be insanely loud.. reference blower cards from this era are around 70 db noise..


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Is that really two 290x / 390X cards with the reference blower? And you're trying to overclock em? Why? Reference cards run around 95c and throttle already.. and that must be insanely loud.. reference blower cards from this era are around 70 db noise..


My cards are modded. Only 70C or so at load, 50% fan speed. If you don't know what your doing yes, AMD screwed up on the BIOS with these cards. With a physical mod & bios mod, they are masterpieces.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> My cards are modded. Only 70C or so at load, 50% fan speed. If you don't know what your doing yes, AMD screwed up on the BIOS with these cards. With a physical mod & bios mod, they are masterpieces.


I'm at a loss for words... it's not a "mod" .. you removed the DVI ports.. (Why?) killed all resale value.. and removed the bracket.. which gives some structural strength to the cards... all for what, so it can run a few degrees cooler? *sigh* Whatever floats your boat, have fun with that. I was following this thread to see if folks come up with anything new for the 290X..thinking of buying one again later for some older computers if I could find a good deal on some used exotic aftermarket ones. But.. now after this I'm tempted to just abandon thread. It doesn't really matter what you "mod" to it, it's still a stock reference 290X. It's just 'polishing a turd' essentially.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I'm at a loss for words... it's not a "mod" .. you removed the DVI ports.. (Why?) killed all resale value.. and removed the bracket.. which gives some structural strength to the cards... all for what, so it can run a few degrees cooler? *sigh* Whatever floats your boat, have fun with that. I was following this thread to see if folks come up with anything new for the 290X..thinking of buying one again later for some older computers if I could find a good deal on some used exotic aftermarket ones. But.. now after this I'm tempted to just abandon thread. It doesn't really matter what you "mod" to it, it's still a stock reference 290X. It's just 'polishing a turd' essentially.


For your information it's 40 degrees celsius cooler & quieter. The bracket & dvi port caused turbulent sound, causing a higher db noise level. Not to mention it can now clock to 1,225mhz stable for benchmarks at 70 degrees celsius.

This isn't possible without modding & the VRM as well don't exceed 70 degree celsius.

The reference design is the ideal design if your willing to mod the bracket & the dvi port to reduce temperatures by 40 degrees celsius.

I even clocked at high as 1,360Mhz for benchmarks. Over 7.5 tera flops single precision. Stock is only 5.9 tera flops.

The only good aftermarket cooler's were the Sapphire Tri-X Vapor-X & The Gigabyte Windforce.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> For your information it's 40 degrees celsius cooler & quieter. The bracket & dvi port caused turbulent sound, causing a higher db noise level. Not to mention it can now clock to 1,225mhz stable for benchmarks at 70 degrees celsius.
> 
> This isn't possible without modding & the VRM as well don't exceed 70 degree celsius.
> 
> The reference design is the ideal design if your willing to mod the bracket & the dvi port to reduce temperatures by 40 degrees celsius.
> 
> I even clocked at high as 1,360Mhz for benchmarks. Over 7.5 tera flops single precision. Stock is only 5.9 tera flops.
> 
> The only good aftermarket cooler's were the Sapphire Tri-X Vapor-X & The Gigabyte Windforce.


Don't forget PowerColor had a nice 3-fan one, two versions of MSI's Lightning version of the 290X (another 3-fan version), and there's the equally nice dual-fan ones from Asus (several models), Visiontek, HIS, several models from MSI, Sapphire released a dual-fan version, and so did XFX, and I'm probably missing some. All of em would get you what you wanted without hacking up and modifying your card, and you'd get to keep your DVI ports, and most of em would even have upgraded VRM's for better overclocking. I can't think of any logical reason why you'd get a crappy reference card and do this to it.. unless you got it free.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Don't forget PowerColor had a nice 3-fan one, two versions of MSI's Lightning version of the 290X (another 3-fan version), and there's the equally nice dual-fan ones from Asus (several models), Visiontek, HIS, several models from MSI, Sapphire released a dual-fan version, and so did XFX, and I'm probably missing some. All of em would get you what you wanted without hacking up and modifying your card, and you'd get to keep your DVI ports, and most of em would even have upgraded VRM's for better overclocking. I can't think of any logical reason why you'd get a crappy reference card and do this to it.. unless you got it free.


You can only cool peak overclocks with thick heavy immensely dense high mass Copper. The Reference 290X cooler is heavy, thick copper. All you have in all the aftermarket coolers is a little bit of Copper heatpipes transferring to allunimum. The Reference blower copper heat sink is of a hefty densty & quite heavy whch can handle more heat.

The only card I could imagine taking on a DeLimited Power Limit is Gigabyte Windforce & Sapphire Tri-X, although it may still be unknowing how cool the VRM will remain.

The XFX DD had no Memory VRM cooling, so pass or add a heat sink easily. You want the VRM to be part of the massive heatsink assembly to remain cool & stable. If it is its own little heatsink it may overheat.


----------



## bardacuda

I have two DDs and their VRM's are attached to the heatsink using PLASTIC. They run 20 - 30­­° hotter than my Windforce. That said, the core stays about the same or maybe even slightly cooler with the DDs, but again the VRM temps just don't compare.


----------



## Cherryblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I can't think of any logical reason why you'd get a crappy reference card and do this to it.. unless you got it free.


I'd say there is one: it's simply a hobby he'd have.

That with having the card easily one way or another, for a cheaper price, you get someone wanting to max what he gets to the moon.

That's kinda what this website is about if I recall.

Anyway he does what he wants as far as it doesn't cause problems to others, and you help him.. if you want. No real problem here.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> The brand new XBOX One X has a R9 390 integrated into the IPC Integrated Processing Core...
> 
> XBOX One X 14nm R9 390 Finfet clocked to 1,172Mhz... So if you use the 1,172Mhz its like a 28nm XBOX One X GPU.
> 
> Sweet dude. Here ya go, try this.
> 
> Post GPUz & HWinfo Screenshot buddy


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xbox_One#Hardware_comparison

Just so folks know, and so no one is confused here: The Xbox One X *DOES NOT* use any Hawaii based R9 390 cards. In fact no versions of the Xbox have ever used R9 390, or any flavor of Hawaii card.

It clearly says right there "AMD Polaris (GCN 4) Ellesmere XTL type (custom 1172 MHz UC RX 590)".


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xbox_One#Hardware_comparison
> 
> Just so folks know, and so no one is confused here: The Xbox One X *DOES NOT* use any Hawaii based R9 390 cards. In fact no versions of the Xbox have ever used R9 390, or any flavor of Hawaii card.
> 
> It clearly says right there "AMD Polaris (GCN 4) Ellesmere XTL type (custom 1172 MHz UC RX 590)".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xbox_One#Hardware_comparison
> 
> Just so folks know, and so no one is confused here: The Xbox One X *DOES NOT* use any Hawaii based R9 390 cards. In fact no versions of the Xbox have ever used R9 390, or any flavor of Hawaii card.
> 
> It clearly says right there "AMD Polaris (GCN 4) Ellesmere XTL type (custom 1172 MHz UC RX 590)".


Before it was released they mentioned 64 : 160 ; 2560 ... thats r9 290/390 retrofitted to 14nm in an SOC, now they say its 32 ROP. I don't really care they changed the ROP count I guess so that it will not be as fast and compete with the next PS4.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Here I found your 1500mhz timings & above it is 1625mhz... You may try replacing the string here replacing 1500mhz timings with 1625mhz timings to reduce errors.
> 
> You may try this.. idk looser timings will REDUCE errors.. so that's good.
> 
> I'm error free 1500mhz with these timings
> 
> F0 49 02
> 
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3D 90 55 11 12 30 96 49 09 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 74 01 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 29 2F 94 27 31 16
> 
> your 1500mhz timings r9 285 here..
> 
> F0 49 02
> 
> 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 31 5A 6B 3C A0 55 0F 13 36 19 1B 06 00 6A E4 00 22 AA 1C 08 7C 04 14 20 CA 89 80 A9 02 00 00 C0 17 12 26 2B 61 2B 37 15


I have tested your 1500 timings to strap 1500 and 1625 and I get lower scores and more memory erros than wiyh my gpu stock timings.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



And I get lower 



Maybe you could test this bios for your 390x. I have changed on it the asic profiling table to my 380 table (I think that you should see lower voltages for the same bios clocks), power limit to 176W, and max asic to 81º, the same values I have in my 380 bios. Will be fun to see the benches scores with my same clocks 1125 core and 1475 memory.







. Edited: maybe is better to OC and increase voltage with Afterburner or wattman, like I do.

Hawaii390asic380.zip 98k .zip file


Then maybe you could try my 1125 modded timings to straps 1500 and 1625, I don't know what timing are better to put at lower straps than 1500.

77713320000000006BBD572F40550F0E2892F7060048C50033BB9D084C0D14205A8900A000000120100C20246F1E2912.

Edited: or maybe my 1500 stock ones only.

My lower strap before the 1500 strap is the 800 one so I don't change it. I remembet to try one Memory Info table with only hynix memory straps, with a 1425 strap before the 1500 one but I had lower scores with it.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> I have tested your 1500 timings to strap 1500 and 1625 and I get lower scores and more memory erros than wiyh my gpu stock timings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And I get lower
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you could test this bios for your 390x. I have changed on it the asic profiling table to my 380 table (I think that you should see lower voltages for the same bios clocks), power limit to 176W, and max asic to 81º, the same values I have in my 380 bios. Will be fun to see the benches scores with my same clocks 1125 core and 1475 memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Edited: maybe is better to OC and increase voltage with Afterburner or wattman, like I do.
> 
> Hawaii390asic380.zip 98k .zip file
> 
> 
> Then maybe you could try my 1125 modded timings to straps 1500 and 1625, I don't know what timing are better to put at lower straps than 1500.
> 
> 77713320000000006BBD572F40550F0E2892F7060048C50033BB9D084C0D14205A8900A000000120100C20246F1E2912.
> 
> Edited: or maybe my 1500 stock ones only.
> 
> My lower strap before the 1500 strap is the 800 one so I don't change it. I remembet to try one Memory Info table with only hynix memory straps, with a 1425 strap before the 1500 one but I had lower scores with it.


Have you tried repasting the GPU? Its known that if the whole chip isn't pasted it'll error. I get 2 errors at 1,563mhz. *Try 1,500mhz on 1,500mhz memory timings. I get no errors.
*
Your core needs to be pasted like this... a dot in the center won't work.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Have you tried repasting the GPU? Its known that if the whole chip isn't pasted it'll error. I get 2 errors at 1,563mhz. *Try 1,500mhz on 1,500mhz memory timings. I get no errors.
> *
> Your core needs to be pasted like this... a dot in the center won't work.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Tested your 1500 and 1625 timings to 1500 and 1625 straps. And I get a very low score compared to my stock ones. 9770 vs 10442. I will try to pass again the test, is weird that high difference.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'm not going to take the risk of repasting the GPU. GPUs prices are to high and I don't have a replace gpu.
*
EDITED:*

Sorry was my fault, I had blocked fps to 48 fps for gaming yesterday and I forgot it, so that the score was to low. Now is 10526 vs 10442 so your gpu timings are better









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I will test your 1500 timings to 1500 and 1625 I see now that was blocked to 48 fps as well...

Edited:

With 1500 timings to 1500 and 1625 straps I get 10612 vs 10692 with my 1125 modded timing.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## brockshad

Hey guys sorry for the noob question... I did this bios mod on my PowerColor RX580 8GB (Hynix) last night. I'm a bit weary to flash the rom until I understand what this is actually doing. I didn't see an explanation anywhere that tells me what adding (FF 00 01 07 0C) to the VoltageObjectInfo table does. What does doing this allow me to do that I can't with standard bios mods via polaris?


----------



## bardacuda

That is the part that comes _after_ the I2C commands you send to your voltage controller. You shouldn't have to add it, it should already be there. Sounds like you need to do some more reading before you try this kind of mod. You could fry your card if you send the wrong command to the controller.

Check these threads out for more info:

https://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/12970/undervolting-through-hex-editor-simplemining

http://www.overclock.net/t/1621800/would-appreciate-help-in-finding-editing-the-voltage-offset-in-the-rx480-bios

http://www.overclock.net/t/1605757/vrmtool-a-simple-tool-to-read-and-write-to-i2c-vrm-controllers

Also, this is the Hawaii thread but your card is Polaris. You want this thread for general Polaris modding questions:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx


----------



## brockshad

Yeah sorry it was late last night when I was doing this. I have my details mixed up. I just went through it again and the 8D 00 01 00 portion was what I was meaning to ask about. I'm looking to undervolt by 100mV so I'm adding 8D 00 F0 00 instead. Does that seam correct?


----------



## bardacuda

It depends on which voltage controller you have.

Also there's a bit more to it than that. If you add bytes to the VOI table you have to go and remove some from the padding at the end of the lagacy section, and also recalculate the table pointers. Oh and also you have to change a couple bytes within the VOI section itself to adjust for the new length of the table and position of the new command you're adding.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> It depends on which voltage controller you have.
> 
> Also there's a bit more to it than that. If you add bytes to the VOI table you have to go and remove some from the padding at the end of the lagacy section, and also recalculate the table pointers. Oh and also you have to change a couple bytes within the VOI section itself to adjust for the new length of the table and position of the new command you're adding.


How would I go about with adding an offset to 390x bios like MLU? Or making more efficient.. etc/


----------



## bardacuda

I would start by reading those threads I linked.


----------



## brockshad

Yeah I followed the tutorial notes which walk you through doing all that and adjusted for the values that were different for my NItro+ card. Looks to have worked. I flashed it last night and it hasn't caught fire yet







.


----------



## bardacuda

Nice! I've only just recently done it for the first time as well on a Nitro card with the NCP81022 controller. I plan on doing this to the rest of my cards too, because it seems to be the only way to undervolt them in Linux, and I want to move my rigs over to that.


----------



## brockshad

This is what I did it for. Linux seems to hit the floor at 950mV no matter what you flash it to in the bios. With this method I added "8D 00 F0 00" to the voltage table and it looks to undervolt to 850mV. I'm going to try adding "8D 00 E8 00" to get it to undervolt 150mV as I think around 800mV these cards will be stable.

One card in my test rig (idle is about 50-60W) total rig pulls 155W now as opposed to 175W. Looks like -100mV saves me about 20W and it has been running +6 hours stable. I actually tried this on my PowerColor Red Dragon RX580 8GB first as I got them for cheap







. Once I get those all running good and stable I'm going to do this to my Nitro+ cards.


----------



## chris89

@AdrianSC

STOCK.390x.1133.1375.1500.BB.Timings.zip 42k .zip file


----------



## chris89

@AdrianSC

I would use AMD ATI BIOS R9 290 BIOS

Multi-compatibility same timings.

Memory Support
4096 MB, GDDR5, Autodetect
4096 MB, GDDR5, Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR
4096 MB, GDDR5, Elpida EDW2032BBBG

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/160868/amd-r9290-4096-131003

AMD.ATI.R9.290.STOCK.4096.zip 43k .zip file


AMD.ATI.R9.290.STOCK.4096.Tight.Hi.Speed.Memory.zip 42k .zip file


2 Sections

40 9C 00 01 33 31 33 20 00 00 00 00 84 94 22 10 F0 54 09 06 0F 0B A2 01 00 23 80 00 22 AA 1C 08 12 01 14 20 8A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 06 05 0B 0C 1A 0C 10 0D

80 38 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 E7 AC 35 20 50 55 0B 0D 1A 97 34 03 00 24 81 00 22 AA 1C 08 4B 06 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0C 08 15 19 33 18 1B 11

90 5F 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 31 46 24 50 55 0C 0D 1C 18 A5 03 00 26 A1 00 22 AA 1C 08 4B 07 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0D 0A 18 1B 3A 19 1D 11

A0 86 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 B5 46 27 50 55 0C 0D 1E 99 05 04 00 26 A2 00 22 AA 1C 08 4B 08 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0E 0A 1A 1E 40 1A 1F 11

74 B7 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 6B BD 57 2D 60 55 0D 0E 22 9C 96 04 00 28 C3 00 22 BB 1C 08 53 0A 14 20 BA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 10 0C 1E 22 49 1D 23 12

48 E8 01 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 8C C5 58 31 60 55 0F 0F 25 1E 17 05 00 48 C4 00 22 CC 1C 08 5C 0B 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 12 0D 20 25 51 1F 26 13

1C 19 02 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 AD CD 69 37 70 55 0F 10 29 21 98 05 00 4A E5 00 22 EE 1C 08 64 0D 14 20 5A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 14 0E 24 2A 59 22 2A 14

F0 49 02 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3B 70 55 10 10 2B A2 18 06 00 4A E6 00 22 00 9D 08 64 0E 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 15 0F 27 2D 61 23 2C 14

C4 7A 02 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 10 5A 7B 41 80 55 11 11 2E A5 99 06 00 4C 06 01 22 11 9D 08 6C 0F 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 17 11 2B 31 69 26 2F 15

98 AB 02 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 31 62 7C 47 80 55 11 11 30 A7 1A 07 00 4C 06 01 22 22 9D 08 6C 0F 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 19 12 2F 36 71 28 31 15

20 4E 00 02 99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 60 88 11 07 C0 54 0A 06 0F 09 91 00 00 20 41 00 22 AA 1C 08 15 00 14 20 9A 88 40 A1 00 00 07 C0 03 01 05 07 09 0A 10 0C

==============================================================================================================================

40 9C 00 02 99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 60 94 12 0F D0 54 0A 07 15 8D 32 01 00 20 41 00 22 AA 1C 08 1D 03 14 20 9A 88 80 A2 00 00 07 C0 06 01 0A 0F 13 0E 16 0C

80 38 01 02 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 A5 AC 35 1F 30 55 09 0C 20 98 75 02 00 44 82 00 22 AA 1C 08 44 09 14 20 2A 89 00 A5 00 00 07 C0 0C 06 14 1A 27 19 21 0F

90 5F 01 02 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 E7 B4 36 23 40 55 09 0D 24 9B C6 02 00 44 A2 00 22 AA 1C 08 4C 0B 14 20 2A 89 80 A5 00 00 07 C0 0E 08 16 1C 2C 1C 25 0F

A0 86 01 02 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 39 57 26 50 55 09 0E 26 1D 17 03 00 68 C2 00 22 AA 1C 08 54 0C 14 20 AA 89 00 A6 00 00 07 C0 0F 0A 18 1D 31 1E 27 10

48 E8 01 02 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 AD 49 59 30 70 55 09 10 2D 23 E9 03 00 68 C3 00 22 AA 1C 08 64 0F 14 20 BA 89 80 A7 00 00 07 C0 13 0E 1E 23 3E 24 2E 11

1C 19 02 02 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 EF 51 6A 34 80 55 09 11 32 26 4A 04 00 6A E4 00 22 AA 1C 08 6C 02 14 20 CA 89 00 A8 02 00 07 C0 15 10 20 25 44 27 33 11

F0 49 02 02 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 31 5A 6B 3A 90 55 09 12 36 29 AB 04 00 6A E4 00 22 AA 1C 08 74 04 14 20 CA 89 00 A9 02 00 07 C0 17 12 24 29 4A 2A 37 12

C4 7A 02 02 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 73 62 7C 3E B0 55 09 14 3A 2D 1C 05 00 69 26 01 22 AA 1C 08 04 06 14 20 EA 89 80 A9 03 00 07 C0 19 14 26 2B 51 2E 3B 13

98 AB 02 02 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 B5 6A 7D 43 C0 55 09 15 3E 30 7D 05 00 6A 27 01 22 AA 1C 08 0C 08 14 20 FA 89 40 AA 03 00 07 C0 1B 16 29 2E 57 31 3F 13



AMD.ATI.R9.290.STOCK.4096.Stilt.1133.1250.1000.1316.zip 43k .zip file


----------



## chris89

Sapphire Tri-X Vapor-X R9 290 4GB Elpida timings works at 1500mhz

40 9C 00 02 99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 60 94 12 0F D0 54 0A 07 15 8D 32 01 00 20 41 00 22 AA 1C 08 1D 03 14 20 9A 88 80 A2 00 00 07 C0 06 01 0A 0F 13 0E 16 0C 80 38 01 02 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 A5 AC 35 1F 30 55 09 0C 20 98 75 02 00 44 82 00 22 AA 1C 08 44 09 14 20 2A 89 00 A5 00 00 07 C0 0C 06 14 1A 27 19 21 0F 90 5F 01 02 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 E7 B4 36 23 40 55 09 0D 24 9B C6 02 00 44 A2 00 22 AA 1C 08 4C 0B 14 20 2A 89 80 A5 00 00 07 C0 0E 08 16 1C 2C 1C 25 0F A0 86 01 02 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 39 57 26 50 55 09 0E 26 1D 17 03 00 68 C2 00 22 AA 1C 08 54 0C 14 20 AA 89 00 A6 00 00 07 C0 0F 0A 18 1D 31 1E 27 10 48 E8 01 02 DD D1 33 20 00 00 00 00 AD 49 59 30 40 55 0C 10 30 23 E9 03 00 68 C3 00 22 AA 1C 08 67 0F 14 20 BA 89 80 A7 00 00 07 C0 13 0E 1E 23 3E 24 31 11 1C 19 02 02 DD D1 33 20 00 00 00 00 EF 51 6A 34 50 55 0C 11 35 26 4A 04 00 6A E4 00 22 AA 1C 08 6F 02 14 20 CA 89 00 A8 02 00 07 C0 15 10 20 25 44 27 36 11 F0 49 02 02 DD D1 33 20 00 00 00 00 31 5A 6B 3A 60 55 0C 12 39 29 AB 04 00 6A E4 00 22 AA 1C 08 77 04 14 20 CA 89 00 A9 02 00 07 C0 17 12 24 29 4A 2A 3A 12 C4 7A 02 02 DD D1 33 20 00 00 00 00 73 62 7C 3E 80 55 0C 14 3D 2D 1C 05 00 69 26 01 22 AA 1C 08 07 06 14 20 EA 89 80 A9 03 00 07 C0 19 14 26 2B 51 2E 3E 13 98 AB 02 02 DD D1 33 20 00 00 00 00 B5 6A 7D 43 90 55 0C 15 01 30 7D 05 00 6A 27 01 22 AA 1C 08 0F 08 14 20 FA 89 40 AA 03 00 07 C0 1B 16 29 2E 57 31 42 13


----------



## natrium

Hi, Does anyone know how to boost the voltage above +200 mv in this bios?
The card is watercooled and stable at 1200mhz.
I want to see if i can go further









Hawaii.zip 97k .zip file


The bios is a edit from http://www.overclock.net/t/1561904/mlu-bios-builds-for-290x

Furmark session for 15min


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *natrium*
> 
> Hi, Does anyone know how to boost the voltage above +200 mv in this bios?
> The card is watercooled and stable at 1200mhz.
> I want to see if i can go further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawaii.zip 97k .zip file
> 
> 
> The bios is a edit from http://www.overclock.net/t/1561904/mlu-bios-builds-for-290x


+200mv here would be 1567mv... I've been able to get 1320mhz.

1367mv.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## natrium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> +200mv here would be 1567mv... I've been able to get 1320mhz.
> 
> 1367mv.zip 99k .zip file


Is this your bios or a edit of mine?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *natrium*
> 
> Is this your bios or a edit of mine?


It's your bios


----------



## natrium

is this your bios or a edit of mine?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> It's your bios


Hi, it's not working.

This bios still give me to low voltage. Cant get gpuz to read over 1.2v









Got some artifacts at 1250core. Is it the card it self that stops me from gain any more voltage?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *natrium*
> 
> is this your bios or a edit of mine?
> Hi, it's not working.
> 
> This bios still give me to low voltage. Cant get gpuz to read over 1.2v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some artifacts at 1250core. Is it the card it self that stops me from gain any more voltage?


Is your card 4gb or 8gb & hynix or elpida memory?

Can you send me the original rom & the original card name?


----------



## chris89

Finally managed to break 5,000 points Time Spy using SetFSB... It's that PCIe Frequency that yields higher CPU Physics & Frames Per Second.
Onboard SATA cuts out so I am using 2x PCIe SATA Adapters to bypass BSOD, but if you use Onboard SATA it will BSOD. Need PCIe SATA.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Finally managed to break 5,000 points Time Spy using SetFSB... It's that PCIe Frequency that yields higher CPU Physics & Frames Per Second.
> Onboard SATA cuts out so I am using 2x PCIe SATA Adapters to bypass BSOD, but if you use Onboard SATA it will BSOD. Need PCIe SATA.


This is generally why every single published overclocking guide ever in existence always tells everyone to leave PCIE frequency at 100 Mhz. Nothing in the system will work with it overclocked. USB dies, sound dies, onboard sata dies, onboard network dies.. and the gains you get (like +5%, maybe?) are no where near worth the serious instability. Nevermind that if you're using onboard sata and boot up even once with PCIE frequency even at 105 Mhz, you run the serious risk of completely corrupting any connected hard drives in an unrecoverable way, and can lead to permanent data loss to any and all connected hard drives. Everyone needs to know that is a "very bad, do not touch" setting. You're supposed to leave PCIE frequency locked at 100 Mhz always.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> This is generally why every single published overclocking guide ever in existence always tells everyone to leave PCIE frequency at 100 Mhz. Nothing in the system will work with it overclocked. USB dies, sound dies, onboard sata dies, onboard network dies.. and the gains you get (like +5%, maybe?) are no where near worth the serious instability. Nevermind that if you're using onboard sata and boot up even once with PCIE frequency even at 105 Mhz, you run the serious risk of completely corrupting any connected hard drives in an unrecoverable way, and can lead to permanent data loss to any and all connected hard drives. Everyone needs to know that is a "very bad, do not touch" setting. You're supposed to leave PCIE frequency locked at 100 Mhz always.


I just used a PCIe SATA controller. Problem Solved. Using all my Drives on 2x Marvell HyperDuo PCIe Controllers. Bypassing the onboard SATA completely. Without a single issue.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I just used a PCIe SATA controller. Problem Solved. Using all my Drives on 2x Marvell HyperDuo PCIe Controllers. Bypassing the onboard SATA completely. Without a single issue.


That's not really a "Solution". It should never be touched in the first place, and no one should be advocating or trying to give anyone it's a good idea to ever mess with it for any reason. Is +5% performance in an overclock actually worth losing the functionality of all onboard devices on the motherboard?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> That's not really a "Solution". It should never be touched in the first place, and no one should be advocating or trying to give anyone it's a good idea to ever mess with it for any reason. Is +5% performance in an overclock actually worth losing the functionality of all onboard devices on the motherboard?


I only lost SATA only. It didn't affect anything else. To achieve a score with only the top 1%, I had to do so.

Let's see some score's you have mustered up?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I only lost SATA only. It didn't affect anything else. To achieve a score with only the top 1%, I had to do so.
> 
> Let's see some score's you have mustered up?


I don't own my R9 290X anymore, so I can't test on my new computer. But when I did have it, this was my best score: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/10298112 Probably restricted by air cooling, if I had a water block for it, could of went for more clocks. Also you're using two 290X's and screwing with serious system stability just to get 13k.. and I had a little over 12k with just one 290X. Your old system and cpu is a serious bottleneck for your second card, almost to the point it's probably almost not even worth it to have a second card in that system.

Anyway.. in today's computers, everything runs on the PCI-Express bus. Onboard Sata, onboard usb, onboard network, onboard sound, and perhaps you were 'lucky' and didn't overclock pcie bus 'enough' to lose other things but.. just that so much stuff works on it, the potential to damage/lose so many devices is very high. What if someone clocked it too far and messed up usb controllers and then couldn't use their mouse and keyboard anymore and had to take their whole computer apart and do a hard reset with cmos battery? That would suck. All other OC settings, modern computers will "soft reset" to defaults if you go too far and let you get in bios again, but not with pcie bus.

Perhaps if one was going for a suicide-run with LN2 and need +5% for a world record it might make sense to fiddle with pcie bus. But for the average users, that's a "no touchie".

EDIT: Random listing I found off hwbot, someone with air cooled 290X's and custom-water looped cpu with a newer platform: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/2517647 21k with a pair of 290X's. So you're running pretty far behind where those cards can do.. do you have a comparison of your 13k score with two cards vs single card to see how much % gain you're getting with a second card?


----------



## chris89

Does anyone know why the Max ASIC Temperature doesn't stick & MSI Afterburner says Target Temperature 94C & cannot change?

I'd like to set a Target Temperature in the BIOS to keep it running cool.


----------



## chris89

Anyone wanna compare PEAK Overclocking of your R9 290/ 290X/ 390/ 390X with mine? AIDA GPGPU?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Anyone wanna compare PEAK Overclocking of your R9 290/ 290X/ 390/ 390X with mine? AIDA GPGPU?


Still waiting on that single 290X firestrike score from your system.

And a link to your results on 3dmark.com as well.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Still waiting on that single 290X firestrike score from your system.
> 
> And a link to your results on 3dmark.com as well.


The demo for Firestrike can't be skipped so I don't bother with Firestrike. I can run Time Spy Again?

1,250mhz core & 1,758mhz memory 390x 8gb


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> The demo for Firestrike can't be skipped so I don't bother with Firestrike. I can run Time Spy Again?
> 
> 1,250mhz core & 1,758mhz memory 390x 8gb


Usually when I'm running my system through firestrike I wait for a time that I need to be AFK for 30 minutes for something, like eating dinner, or I just start it and go outside and play fetch with my dog for a while until she's tired. That's me though.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Usually when I'm running my system through firestrike I wait for a time that I need to be AFK for 30 minutes for something, like eating dinner, or I just start it and go outside and play fetch with my dog for a while until she's tired. That's me though.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QWBvmCTzlE

Yeah my overclock is so high that it will blackscreen if let run through the Demo but the Tests alone will complete no issue.

Maybe if I run 100% fan but clocks are so high.. just don't like to load it out at this clock for long.

I wanna test 1,250mhz core & 1,800mhz using tight timings memory on Firestrike & Time Spy though


----------



## Ruzbynen

Hello guys.I have a Sapphire 290 Tri-X 4 GB, which bios would you guys recommend?
P.S. It is with hynix memory.


----------



## macemi

hi guys

i bought a used r9 290 vapor-x (4gb hynix locked) 3 month ago. the card is running stock with +50mV 1030MHz Clock and 1400 Mem, overclocks at max to only 1045 MHz clock, the ASIC is 67.8%. this is really disappointing me, i feel the card is running with a faulty bios (is the stock bios +50mV?!) also the bios version is strangly 015.048.xxx not 015.044.xxx like every other bios i checked here. when i try to flash any other bios version for my 290 vapor-x even the stock sapphire ones i get a blackscreen. can someone with more experience can help me out and look at my bios file?

Sapphire015.048.000.020.000000.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## chris89

R9.290.4GB.1177.1563.1000.1377.MLU.HYNIX.390X.TIGHT.TIMINGS.zip 99k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruzbynen*
> 
> Hello guys.I have a Sapphire 290 Tri-X 4 GB, which bios would you guys recommend?
> P.S. It is with hynix memory.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macemi*
> 
> hi guys
> 
> i bought a used r9 290 vapor-x (4gb hynix locked) 3 month ago. the card is running stock with +50mV 1030MHz Clock and 1400 Mem, overclocks at max to only 1045 MHz clock, the ASIC is 67.8%. this is really disappointing me, i feel the card is running with a faulty bios (is the stock bios +50mV?!) also the bios version is strangly 015.048.xxx not 015.044.xxx like every other bios i checked here. when i try to flash any other bios version for my 290 vapor-x even the stock sapphire ones i get a blackscreen. can someone with more experience can help me out and look at my bios file?
> 
> Sapphire015.048.000.020.000000.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## macemi

thx i will try that!









P.s. i could install your rom but when i tried to install the latest driver (17.11.1) it bluescreened with the error: "atikmdag.sys".
currently i try to solve this any idea whats going wrong? btw is this bios for normal use or for mining purposes?
thanks for the help on this.


----------



## chris89

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfjHkc1HNf5lkzzfUaD6-Uw?view_as=subscriber


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macemi*
> 
> thx i will try that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. i could install your rom but when i tried to install the latest driver (17.11.1) it bluescreened with the error: "atikmdag.sys".
> currently i try to solve this any idea whats going wrong? btw is this bios for normal use or for mining purposes?
> thanks for the help on this.


It's just like peak performance bios, beyond what we thought possible. The MLU BIOS achieves a lower idle but it's okay try this.

Before was 925mv with -25mv offset in the vrm so it was too low. Try 993mv in the fixed version. If still doesn't work, I'll mod your BIOS.

SAPPHIRE AMD R9 290 4GB : USING HYNIX TIGHT TIMINGS FROM 390X : HIGH SPEED 1563MHZ MEMORY CLOCK

SAPPHIRE.R9.290.4GB.390x.timings.1177.1563.1000.1377.25Offse.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruzbynen*
> 
> Hello guys.I have a Sapphire 290 Tri-X 4 GB, which bios would you guys recommend?
> P.S. It is with hynix memory.


 SAPPHIRE.R9.290.4GB.390x.timings.1177.1563.1000.1377.25Offse.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## Ruzbynen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> SAPPHIRE.R9.290.4GB.390x.timings.1177.1563.1000.1377.25Offse.zip 99k .zip file


Thanks, will try it in a minute!
Edit: It didn't work, the PC didn't boot with that BIOS.
Edit2: I flashed it again and it booted but I got the same error as @macemi


----------



## macemi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> It's just like peak performance bios, beyond what we thought possible. The MLU BIOS achieves a lower idle but it's okay try this.
> 
> Before was 925mv with -25mv offset in the vrm so it was too low. Try 993mv in the fixed version. If still doesn't work, I'll mod your BIOS.
> 
> SAPPHIRE AMD R9 290 4GB : USING HYNIX TIGHT TIMINGS FROM 390X : HIGH SPEED 1563MHZ MEMORY CLOCK
> 
> SAPPHIRE.R9.290.4GB.390x.timings.1177.1563.1000.1377.25Offse.zip 99k .zip file


i have flashed your new version one hour ago, driver install was successfull. no errors so far. now i do some testing.

i did some benchmarks and played some games, unfortunately i get artifacts at the the stock @1177, 1563 clock speeds. it seems to run stable @1150, 1600. other than that the bios is working really well and i get a nice fps boost. is it save to higher the voltage for more overclock potential or is the card running at its max?


----------



## chris89

Post HWINfo Screenshot & maybe In Game Screenshot!















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruzbynen*
> 
> Thanks, will try it in a minute!
> Edit: It didn't work, the PC didn't boot with that BIOS.
> Edit2: I flashed it again and it booted but I got the same error as @macemi


 SAPPHIRE.R9.290.4GB.390x.timings.1177.1563.1000.1367.zip 99k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macemi*
> 
> i have flashed your new version one hour ago, driver install was successfull. no errors so far. now i do some testing.
> 
> i did some benchmarks and played some games, unfortunately i get artifacts at the the stock @1177, 1563 clock speeds. it seems to run stable @1150, 1600. other than that the bios is working really well and i get a nice fps boost. is it save to higher the voltage for more overclock potential or is the card running at its max?


 SAPPHIRE.R9.290.4GB.390x.timings.1177.1563.1000.1367.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## macemi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Post HWINfo Screenshot & maybe In Game Screenshot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAPPHIRE.R9.290.4GB.390x.timings.1177.1563.1000.1367.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> SAPPHIRE.R9.290.4GB.390x.timings.1177.1563.1000.1367.zip 99k .zip file


thanks, but the same problem still exists. actually it seems worse on this version.
here are some screenshots


----------



## chris89

@macemi

Try the newest beta HWInfo

1177.1500.1367.1000.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## macemi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> @macemi
> 
> Try the newest beta HWInfo
> 
> 1177.1500.1367.1000.zip 99k .zip file


nice thx i will try tomorrow!









Edit: @chris89 i flashed your last bios 1177.1500.1367.1000.zip and i still get artifacts but it took longer before they appear. i noticed i got artifacts as soon as the card is getting hot so i opened the card today and applied some fresh thermal compounds on the chip. now the cooling works better and i tried all of your three bios versions again. they all produce artifacts but not as frequent as before and at least no blackscreens and driver crashes @1177 Mhz Clock.

so i did benchmark runs at all three bios versions in firestrike with cooler on auto and on 100%. on 100% i barley got any visual issues. (i used HWInfo 5.70)

@SAPPHIRE.R9.290.4GB.390x.timings.1177.1563.1000.1377.25Offset



@SAPPHIRE.R9.290.4GB.390x.timings.1177.1563.1000.1367



@1177.1500.1367.1000


----------



## Ruzbynen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Post HWINfo Screenshot & maybe In Game Screenshot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAPPHIRE.R9.290.4GB.390x.timings.1177.1563.1000.1367.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> SAPPHIRE.R9.290.4GB.390x.timings.1177.1563.1000.1367.zip 99k .zip file


I tried but I still got a BSOD


----------



## chris89

Okay so let's start over. May you two please send me your original BIOS?

I need your HWinfo after an hour at least of load... The VRM might be at 90 degrees celsius... artifacts don't occur on this clock/ voltage.. Unless the VRM is SCORCHING.

Try this...

*@macemi*
*@Ruzbynen
*

1133.1250.1333.875.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## macemi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruzbynen*
> 
> I tried but I still got a BSOD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Okay so let's start over. May you two please send me your original BIOS?
> 
> I need your HWinfo after an hour at least of load... The VRM might be at 90 degrees celsius... artifacts don't occur on this clock/ voltage.. Unless the VRM is SCORCHING.


ok which bios should i use for the HWinfo?

Original BIOS:

Sapphire015.048.000.020.000000.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macemi*
> 
> ok which bios should i use for the HWinfo?
> 
> Original BIOS:
> 
> Sapphire015.048.000.020.000000.zip 99k .zip file


Yes flash this bios...

1133.1250.1333.875.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## macemi

sorry i have to disappoint you i get blackscreens with this bios (1133.1250.1333.875.zip)... maybe i just have the worst 290 chip ever. :/


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macemi*
> 
> sorry i have to disappoint you i get blackscreens with this bios (1133.1250.1333.875.zip)... maybe i just have the worst 290 chip ever. :/


What is your VRM temperature? Print screen your HWInfo or try GPUz render test first to see how it loads out.

1094.1400.1275.1000.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## macemi

HWInfo screenshot ... 5 sec later the screen went black. i cant do the GPU Z render test.



wait i didn´t noticed you have posted a new rom... i flash that now.

ok last bios seems stable.. HWInfo with GPU Z render test ~ 5min.



i do the load test tomorrow. thanks for your help man!


----------



## spiritstallion1

Hi all, i have been experimenting with Hawaii for a while (mining mainly, memory timings,miner settings,best under-voltage stable) i have been reading this thread many times, but, i can never find what i need regarding the following.
Removal of RoPs on 390s (custom editing, what to look for in hex bios?)
Voltage switching frequency! How can i add a custom frequency if its in the bios in the first place? and how can i tell if my Nitro 390 W/backplate and 390 G1 are dual or quad voltage phase?
I will share with you quirky stuff i have done (burnt 3x Hawaii not even by overclocking!)
But i'm more than glad to share my tiny findings, hoping that someone makes use of.

*Mining Dagger-Hashimoto: on a 1040mhz stock frequency, a hawaii can be undervolted to as low as1050 mv (-200 mv) +/- depning on card ASIC or silicon lottery, it will never even crash if its too low, just resets wattman (while using claymore miner)
*Cryptonight Algo: Can't undervolt below 1137-1150 but power consumption on most miners is much less than Eth, at the same speeds.

I always couldn't understand how a 44/40 compute cores GPU (a mini VEGA?) with a behemoth of a memory bandwidth is barely 830 h/s (870 claymore, tunedon the same 1040 stock speeds) specially having 8gb of memory, so today while fiddling with intensity settings on many miners, i got XMR stak excellent settings that match or beat claymore's. got 840 h/s while cards underclocked to 1000 mhz and playing with straps.
atm i'm experimenting with 1125/1000 straps and modding them as well with a strapmod. tiny gains there, but, nothing beats my former 290x with Stilt bios! consumption was insane, until now i don't know even if its a reference card or not, but card barely hits 67 degrees mining! so i thought 100% its the switching frequency. I want to do the same mod to my 390s. but no where in the thread i can find ROPs editing in Hex or how exactly to add a custom switching frequency and what are the safe values?

Appreciate any help in advance, also, glad to help others.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiritstallion1*
> 
> Hi all, i have been experimenting with Hawaii for a while (mining mainly, memory timings,miner settings,best under-voltage stable) i have been reading this thread many times, but, i can never find what i need regarding the following.
> Removal of RoPs on 390s (custom editing, what to look for in hex bios?)
> Voltage switching frequency! How can i add a custom frequency if its in the bios in the first place? and how can i tell if my Nitro 390 W/backplate and 390 G1 are dual or quad voltage phase?
> I will share with you quirky stuff i have done (burnt 3x Hawaii not even by overclocking!)
> But i'm more than glad to share my tiny findings, hoping that someone makes use of.
> 
> *Mining Dagger-Hashimoto: on a 1040mhz stock frequency, a hawaii can be undervolted to as low as1050 mv (-200 mv) +/- depning on card ASIC or silicon lottery, it will never even crash if its too low, just resets wattman (while using claymore miner)
> *Cryptonight Algo: Can't undervolt below 1137-1150 but power consumption on most miners is much less than Eth, at the same speeds.
> 
> I always couldn't understand how a 44/40 compute cores GPU (a mini VEGA?) with a behemoth of a memory bandwidth is barely 830 h/s (870 claymore, tunedon the same 1040 stock speeds) specially having 8gb of memory, so today while fiddling with intensity settings on many miners, i got XMR stak excellent settings that match or beat claymore's. got 840 h/s while cards underclocked to 1000 mhz and playing with straps.
> atm i'm experimenting with 1125/1000 straps and modding them as well with a strapmod. tiny gains there, but, nothing beats my former 290x with Stilt bios! consumption was insane, until now i don't know even if its a reference card or not, but card barely hits 67 degrees mining! so i thought 100% its the switching frequency. I want to do the same mod to my 390s. but no where in the thread i can find ROPs editing in Hex or how exactly to add a custom switching frequency and what are the safe values?
> 
> Appreciate any help in advance, also, glad to help others.


So your running 8gb hynix r9 390's? Can you send your BIOS. It's best to use the same bios on all cards if all the same.


----------



## macemi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Okay so let's start over. May you two please send me your original BIOS?
> 
> I need your HWinfo after an hour at least of load... The VRM might be at 90 degrees celsius... artifacts don't occur on this clock/ voltage.. Unless the VRM is SCORCHING.
> 
> Try this...
> 
> *@macemi*
> *@Ruzbynen
> *
> 
> 1133.1250.1333.875.zip 99k .zip file


here my HWInfo after over 2 hours of load with your 1094.1400.1275.1000 rom.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macemi*
> 
> here my HWInfo after over 2 hours of load with your 1094.1400.1275.1000 rom.


Its doing really good. You have headroom for temperature & overclock... Wanna push it further?


----------



## macemi

i will test it tomorrow in more detail


----------



## natrium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Is your card 4gb or 8gb & hynix or elpida memory?
> 
> Can you send me the original rom & the original card name?


This is my original bios,card is a 290X with 4gb Elpida memory

Do you know how to give it maximum core voltage?

Hawaii.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *natrium*
> 
> This is my original bios,card is a 290X with 4gb Elpida memory
> 
> Do you know how to give it maximum core voltage?
> 
> Hawaii.zip 41k .zip file


Can't run the Elpida above 1250mhz without an eventual blackscreen. Run 1250mhz to remain stable with Eplida. If it's a Hynix then it can handle 1500mhz+

AMD.ATI.290X.4GB.1200Mhz.1250Mhz.zip 99k .zip file


Memory Support
4096 MB, GDDR5, Autodetect
4096 MB, GDDR5, Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR
4096 MB, GDDR5, Elpida EDW2032BBBG


----------



## natrium

Figured it out, it was the "VDDCR Limit" that limit the card. I'd just change the limit and now I can run core at 1275mhz perfectly stable. It requires 1.35v and draw about 375W









Tried to get 1300mhz stable, but the screen starts flickering at 120hz when i load the card. 60hz was fine but I prefer gaming at 120hz so I'm staying with 1275mhz on core.

Here's some benchmark. Belive its stronger then a gtx1060?

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14431337


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *natrium*
> 
> Figured it out, it was the "VDDCR Limit" that limit the card. I'd just change the limit and now I can run core at 1275mhz perfectly stable. It requires 1.35v and draw about 375W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to get 1300mhz stable, but the screen starts flickering at 120hz when i load the card. 60hz was fine but I prefer gaming at 120hz so I'm staying with 1275mhz on core.
> 
> Here's some benchmark. Belive its stronger then a gtx1060?
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14431337


I test that & it didn't do anything but use extra power. I'll compare...

Run the 4k optimized test


----------



## natrium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I test that & it didn't do anything but use extra power. I'll compare...
> 
> Run the 4k optimized test


How do you get that much gpu score in 3dmark?

Here's my 4k optimized test


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *natrium*
> 
> How do you get that much gpu score in 3dmark?
> 
> Here's my 4k optimized test


Nice here are my firestrike results comparison & the highest 13k was tesselation disabled but my score is a little higher now

1250mhz core 1725mhz memory seems to yield highest results

I managed this with VRM VDDCRLimit of value 83 & stock voltage + 100mv with 1205mhz core 1602mhz memory


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Nice here are my firestrike results comparison & the highest 13k was tesselation disabled but my score is a little higher now
> 
> 1250mhz core 1725mhz memory seems to yield highest results
> 
> I managed this with VRM VDDCRLimit of value 83 & stock voltage + 100mv with 1205mhz core 1602mhz memory


By the way, if you're posting score results from modern benchmarks anywhere, even just on OCN forums, you need to include the 3dmark.com result link along with it so everyone can know it's valid. Otherwise there's no point in even showing anyone. Like you said above, tessellation disabled = invalid score. Technically that's cheating, and possibly one reason why your results may be so abnormally high for your system configuration.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> By the way, if you're posting score results from modern benchmarks anywhere, even just on OCN forums, you need to include the 3dmark.com result link along with it so everyone can know it's valid. Otherwise there's no point in even showing anyone. Like you said above, tessellation disabled = invalid score. Technically that's cheating, and possibly one reason why your results may be so abnormally high for your system configuration.


https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/14306557/fs/14177813/fs/14114550/fs/14114520

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/sd/4928671/sd/4833125/sd/4849229/sd/4902560/sd/4927325

maximum with tessellation enabled untouched graphics score is 15 982

I wanna clock the GPU out again... I used to be able to run through but I get blacksreens now at high vCore like 1475mv for 1250mhz core 1758mhz memory

Now i'm just using 1177Mhz Core 1367mv on 1602mhz memory with tight hynix timings which helps get maximum fps... 1602mhz is maximum speed on tight timings using the 1425mhz timings strap on the 1500mhz position & the 1500mhz strap to the 1625, & 1625 for 1750 & 1750 for 2000.

Just for fun needing like 1.5v or more just to take the screenshot for 1500mhz


----------



## kittybox06

Hello from France . I have a Sapphire Radeon R9 290 4G with Elpidia memory under water ,
someone haver a good bios to recommend ? with good OC and more volage , with stock voltage i hit 1140 mhz on gpu

thx alot


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kittybox06*
> 
> Hello from France . I have a Sapphire Radeon R9 290 4G with Elpidia memory under water ,
> someone haver a good bios to recommend ? with good OC and more volage , with stock voltage i hit 1140 mhz on gpu
> 
> thx alot


Sure send your bios .... ZIP your .ROM


----------



## kittybox06

thx alot , i ll post it tonight after work !


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kittybox06*
> 
> Hello from France . I have a Sapphire Radeon R9 290 4G with Elpidia memory under water ,
> someone haver a good bios to recommend ? with good OC and more volage , with stock voltage i hit 1140 mhz on gpu
> 
> thx alot


Don't use any pre-made bios's anywhere, extract your own bios, then attach to a post and upload here. Chris89 already offered to tune it for you.


----------



## bg17aw

Hey guys,

I got two R9 390 8GB Hynix memory, one is an MSI Gaming and the other is an Asus, I am now trying to lower the consumption for mining, I heard rumors of people going down to 140W on these cards, is that even possible?

The MSI is advertised as 275W on their website, and the Asus as "up to 300W". How do I see the real life consumption? I have a wall power meter which shows the overall PC consumption, not very helpfull, but I heard Gpu-z could do it, but not sure how.

Links to manufacturer: https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/R9390DC28GD5/specifications/
https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/R9-390-GAMING-8G/Specification

If anyone could help with modifying the BIOS, I attached them here as instructed, any help would be appreciated!

Thanks in advance

asus.jpg 67k .jpg file


msi.jpg 51k .jpg file


vbios.zip 199k .zip file


----------



## kittybox06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kittybox06*
> 
> Hello from France . I have a Sapphire Radeon R9 290 4G with Elpidia memory under water ,
> someone haver a good bios to recommend ? with good OC and more volage , with stock voltage i hit 1140 mhz on gpu
> 
> thx alot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Sure send your bios .... ZIP your .ROM


thx alot dude

Hawaiistock.zip 43k .zip file


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg17aw*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I got two R9 390 8GB Hynix memory, one is an MSI Gaming and the other is an Asus, I am now trying to lower the consumption for mining, I heard rumors of people going down to 140W on these cards, is that even possible?
> 
> The MSI is advertised as 275W on their website, and the Asus as "up to 300W". How do I see the real life consumption? I have a wall power meter which shows the overall PC consumption, not very helpfull, but I heard Gpu-z could do it, but not sure how.
> 
> Links to manufacturer: https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/R9390DC28GD5/specifications/
> https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/R9-390-GAMING-8G/Specification
> 
> If anyone could help with modifying the BIOS, I attached them here as instructed, any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> asus.jpg 67k .jpg file
> 
> 
> msi.jpg 51k .jpg file
> 
> 
> vbios.zip 199k .zip file


That's the latest 2016 R9 390 from Gigabyte 8gb hynix with tight timings 1177mhz

Force flash for both .... Atiwinflash -p -f 0 bios.rom & Atiwinflash -p -f 1 bios.rom

2016.Gigabyte.1177.1602.1000.1350mv.Tight.Timings.zip 101k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kittybox06*
> 
> thx alot dude
> 
> Hawaiistock.zip 43k .zip file


 1133.1301.875.1275.Tight.Timings.zip 43k .zip file


1177.1301.875.1350.Tight.Timings.zip 43k .zip file


----------



## bg17aw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> That's the latest 2016 R9 390 from Gigabyte 8gb hynix with tight timings 1177mhz


Sorry, is that good or bad? I assume tight timings means not so good?
It is definitely produced in 2015 though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Force flash for both .... Atiwinflash -p -f 0 bios.rom & Atiwinflash -p -f 1 bios.rom


Just to be 100% clear, you mean flash the same BIOS, the MSI one you attached, on both the MSI AND the Asus?
Or did you forgot to attach the Asus?

And is this going to reduce power consumption? Seems like you took out TDP Max and TDC Max, from what I can see with HawaiiBiosReader

Sorry for the noob questions but just to be clear


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg17aw*
> 
> Sorry, is that good or bad? I assume tight timings means not so good?
> Just to be 100% clear, you mean flash the same BIOS, the MSI one you attached, on both the MSI AND the Asus?
> Or did you forgot to attach the Asus?
> 
> Sorry for the noob questions but just to be clear


Yes & its good its the newest r9 390 bios release. Try it.


----------



## bg17aw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Yes & its good its the newest r9 390 bios release. Try it.


So it's just a generic one? I was hoping for a BIOS optimized for mining (reduced consumption with kind of the same performance in Mhash/s)

I see the VRM Settings are all different (don't know what VRM means) and there is a read warning saying "messing with this can destroy your card"


----------



## bg17aw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Atiwinflash -p -f 0 bios.rom & Atiwinflash -p -f 1 bios.rom


I used AtiFlash.exe till now, and not AtiWinFlash, does that matter?

I am on Win7 64bit


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg17aw*
> 
> I used AtiFlash.exe till now, and not AtiWinFlash, does that matter?
> 
> I am on Win7 64bit


the bios has the latest efficiency vrm settings for r9 390 8gb

I would first go to device manager & uninstall both gpu's it will auto reinstall after restart works easier

No it's fine

extract

rename bios to bios.rom

hold shift right click open command prompt here

atiwinflash -p -f 0 bios.rom
atiwinflash -p -f 1 bios.rom

ATIWINFLASH_v277.zip 1189k .zip file


----------



## bg17aw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> the bios has the latest efficiency vrm settings for r9 390 8gb


Thanks, but is it a generic one or did you manually modify the ones I sent?

I tried it on the MSI board, it was not even booting up.

Not going to try it on the Asus. It would be great if you could explain what you did in there to get an idea of the risks v potential benefits
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> That's the latest 2016 R9 390 from Gigabyte 8gb hynix with tight timings 1177mhz


AtiFlash -ai reports BIOS date June 1015, not sure about the year


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg17aw*
> 
> Thanks, but is it a generic one or did you manually modify the ones I sent?
> 
> I tried it on the MSI board, it was not even booting up.
> 
> Not going to try it on the Asus. It would be great if you could explain what you did in there to get an idea of the risks v potential benefits
> AtiFlash -ai reports BIOS date June 1015, not sure about the year


Your just using for mining and not gaming right? and are u going to post your current hwinfo stats to see where the thermals stand?


----------



## bg17aw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Your just using for mining and not gaming right? and are u going to post your current hwinfo stats to see where the thermals stand?


Yes, just mining.

No gaming. I am trying to get the consumption down, as I heard stories of 390 consumption at around 150W, which is around half, that's almost incredible.

I already explained this though. The temperatures were never requested.

It's winter now and the ambient temp is very low now, the boards are about 75C, but should be taken into account that it might be warmer in the summer


----------



## bardacuda

If you have a reference board it's possible you can use one of The Stilts' BIOSes with 'ROP shredding'. I can't think of anything else that would allow you to mine with any decent hash rate at that wattage.

I believe the original post was on a Litecoin forum but is now archived and the download link doesn't work IIRC, but the files should still be floating around somewhere and you could probably dig up the post with some googling. If you can't find what you need I might be able to dig something up.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg17aw*
> 
> Yes, just mining.
> 
> No gaming. I am trying to get the consumption down, as I heard stories of 390 consumption at around 150W, which is around half, that's almost incredible.
> 
> I already explained this though. The temperatures were never requested.
> 
> It's winter now and the ambient temp is very low now, the boards are about 75C, but should be taken into account that it might be warmer in the summer


It takes longer for two cards, I typically recommend the same bios on all cards to simply the process, but anyway I did it anyway.

Should get like 35-38MH/s

ASUS.1177.1602.1000.1350.Tight.Timings.zip 99k .zip file


MSI.1177.1602.1000.1350.Tight.Timings.zip 99k .zip file


Less power consumption to compare power consumption to MH yield.. send results









ASUS.750.1602.1000.65288.Tight.Timings.zip 99k .zip file


MSI.750.1602.1000.65288.Tight.Timings.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## kittybox06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> 1133.1301.875.1275.Tight.Timings.zip 43k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1177.1301.875.1350.Tight.Timings.zip 43k .zip file


i flash it 1177 then 1133, no one working good :'( impossible to install fresh driver , windows crash , if i install driver with my original bios and boot on your bios , windows start but crash after a few minutes

too bad :'(


----------



## bg17aw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> If you have a reference board it's possible you can use one of The Stilts' BIOSes with 'ROP shredding'. I can't think of anything else that would allow you to mine with any decent hash rate at that wattage.
> 
> I believe the original post was on a Litecoin forum but is now archived and the download link doesn't work IIRC, but the files should still be floating around somewhere and you could probably dig up the post with some googling. If you can't find what you need I might be able to dig something up.


Thanks for that, if you could help find that file, it would be great.

Can I ask what this terms mean: The Stilts' BIOSes with 'ROP shredding'


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kittybox06*
> 
> i flash it 1177 then 1133, no one working good :'( impossible to install fresh driver , windows crash , if i install driver with my original bios and boot on your bios , windows start but crash after a few minutes
> 
> too bad :'(


Try this... we tested 1301mhz memory & I know 110% 875mv works fine up to nearly 1375mhz so here...

I changed the memory clock to 1250mhz & left 875mv but I also increased the core voltage since if you mining uses more resources because of difficulty need higher core voltage...

1133.1250.875.1333.Tight.Strap.zip 43k .zip file


Are you using Elpida memory? If so you may have too much vdroop on your 12v rail causing the 875mv memory voltage to droop too low at times. You said the BIOS crashed on the desktop or while mining?

It's very odd because I have done hundreds of BIOS similar with everyone happy. Now it isn't working all of a sudden? None of my bios have worked for anyone the last couple months.

@AdrianSC Can vouch that this timing strap is working perfectly on the same revision of 1st hawaii r9 290 4gb Elpida

As you can see this is the timings for your bios & elpida in general & is known to be working fine... I need more details... Don't give up.. Why does everyone think the 1st bios should always work flawlessly?!? 1/1000 chance like yours the BIOS isn't working but you left me no details... We tested this & it is known to be working on Eplida...

It is also faster timings than any other BIOS by the way ******* This is known to be working... AdrianSC can vouch.. He is using it 100% stable

1000mhz

A0 86 01 02 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 39 57 26 50 55 09 0E 26 1D 17 03 00 68 C2 00 22 AA 1C 08 54 0C 14 20 AA 89 00 A6 00 00 07 C0 0F 0A 18 1D 31 1E 27 10

1250mhz

48 E8 01 02 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 39 57 26 50 55 09 0E 26 1D 17 03 00 68 C2 00 22 AA 1C 08 54 0C 14 20 AA 89 00 A6 00 00 07 C0 0F 0A 18 1D 31 1E 27 10


----------



## bg17aw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> It takes longer for two cards, I typically recommend the same bios on all cards to simply the process, but anyway I did it anyway.
> 
> Should get like 35-38MH/s
> 
> ASUS.1177.1602.1000.1350.Tight.Timings.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> MSI.1177.1602.1000.1350.Tight.Timings.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> Less power consumption to compare power consumption to MH yield.. send results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS.750.1602.1000.65288.Tight.Timings.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> MSI.750.1602.1000.65288.Tight.Timings.zip 99k .zip file


I only tried the less power versions, the results are sort of mixed, I am getting lots of blue screens

Can anyone explain how to see consumption? The "sensors" tab in gpu-z does show something, but not sure if that is it

What about the MSI Afterburner, is it still needed after modifying the BIOS?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg17aw*
> 
> I only tried the less power versions, the results are sort of mixed, I am getting lots of blue screens
> 
> Can anyone explain how to see consumption? The "sensors" tab in gpu-z does show something, but not sure if that is it
> 
> What about the MSI Afterburner, is it still needed after modifying the BIOS?


 hw64_570.zip 4059k .zip file


So you said your getting a blue screen on the 750mhz BIOS?

You'll have lots of issues flashing if you don't have everything *** closed **** & I even uninstall the driver in the Device Manager first before opening ATIWinflash & have all your GPU apps closed... Then Wait..


----------



## AdrianSC

I'm using MLU BIOS at 1133 MHz core clock (1.275v) and at 1301 MHz mem clock (0.875v) with 1000 mhz strap and working fine, stable 100%.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg17aw*
> 
> Thanks for that, if you could help find that file, it would be great.
> 
> Can I ask what this terms mean: The Stilts' BIOSes with 'ROP shredding'


The Stilt is someone who has done a lot of work fine tuning AMD hardware making customized BIOSes, finding optimal settings, explaining technical details, and sharing with the community. ROPs are raster operator pipelines...part of the GPU involved with doing antialiasing and outputting pixels to the display. It's not needed for mining and The Stilt has made BIOSes that disable these ROPs, saving power.

I found one of my older posts with the links you need so I'll put that below. Again, though, I don't know if you'll be able to see or use Stilt's original archived post.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=2097250.msg20990030#msg20990030


----------



## Cherryblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg17aw*
> 
> Yes, just mining.
> 
> No gaming. I am trying to get the consumption down, as I heard stories of 390 consumption at around 150W, which is around half, that's almost incredible.
> 
> I already explained this though. The temperatures were never requested.
> 
> It's winter now and the ambient temp is very low now, the boards are about 75C, but should be taken into account that it might be warmer in the summer


I personally have a total power consumption from 190W idle to 340W eth mining, seems close to what you're searching for (150W delta).

But I "only" get 30.5MH/s for that.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cherryblue*
> 
> I personally have a total power consumption from 190W idle to 340W eth mining, seems close to what you're searching for (150W delta).
> 
> But I "only" get 30.5MH/s for that.


Hi Cherryblue are you using one of my BIOS I made for you? Just need some people to say that the BIOS does well...

Lately everyone has been taking everything I do for granted & don't thank at all & don't leave feedback or anything so I know I'm doing the right thing.

It's nice to hear back so I know where I need to perfect* & focus* on more*


----------



## bg17aw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> hw64_570.zip 4059k .zip file
> 
> 
> So you said your getting a blue screen on the 750mhz BIOS?
> 
> You'll have lots of issues flashing if you don't have everything *** closed **** & I even uninstall the driver in the Device Manager first before opening ATIWinflash & have all your GPU apps closed... Then Wait..


HWInfo displays same numbers as GPU-z, but the numbers in both do not really add up to the amount I see on the power meter (so HWinfo reports lower consumption)

I do not uninstall drivers before flashing but I do make sure I reset afterburner to defaults and stop afterburner (no other gpu apps used)


----------



## bg17aw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cherryblue*
> 
> I personally have a total power consumption from 190W idle to 340W eth mining, seems close to what you're searching for (150W delta).
> 
> But I "only" get 30.5MH/s for that.


Not sure I understand, so your video card consumption is:
- 190W at idel
- 340W in full load mining ETH with 30.5MH/s

- are you using a modified BIOS?
- what board model do you have?

Or is that the total power consumption of the whole computer?

And also, how/where do you see those numbers? gpu-z, hwinfo, power meter etc?

Thanks


----------



## bg17aw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Hi Cherryblue are you using one of my BIOS I made for you? Just need some people to say that the BIOS does well...
> 
> Lately everyone has been taking everything I do for granted & don't thank at all & don't leave feedback or anything so I know I'm doing the right thing.
> 
> It's nice to hear back so I know where I need to perfect* & focus* on more*


I definitely thank you for the effort, but I am not getting any results or very mixed results.

Frustrating...


----------



## Cherryblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Hi Cherryblue are you using one of my BIOS I made for you? Just need some people to say that the BIOS does well...
> 
> Lately everyone has been taking everything I do for granted & don't thank at all & don't leave feedback or anything so I know I'm doing the right thing.
> 
> It's nice to hear back so I know where I need to perfect* & focus* on more*


Yo Chris,

While you helped me a lot to understand the working of it all, nope, it's one of my own bioses.

I started modding my stock one using the same soft you used, which made it easier for me to try things and get exactly what I wanted







.

I know you're good and you do a lot of things for the community, but sadly the bioses you made for me weren't 100% stable, and I still don't understand why







.
Well since I have the card at home, it's easier to make it stable if I play myself with the bios







.


----------



## chris89

I'm willing to stick with you all to find the ideal settings.

I am running a reference amd radeon r9 390 8gb hynix & r9 290x 4gb hynix

I guess for gaming vs mining maybe setting a power limit would help?

Try this, this is stock bios but with tight timings & stock clocks 1080/1500 but with -25mv offset in the VRM & 190 watt power limit 190 ampere limit vs 220 with nice fan profile.

Hawaii-Cherryblue-Nitro-390X.Tight.Timings.zip 101k .zip file


Bg17aQ.AsusHawaii.tight.timings.zip 99k .zip file


Bg17aQ.MSIHawaii.tight.timings.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cherryblue*
> 
> Yo Chris,
> 
> While you helped me a lot to understand the working of it all, nope, it's one of my own bioses.
> 
> I started modding my stock one using the same soft you used, which made it easier for me to try things and get exactly what I wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I know you're good and you do a lot of things for the community, but sadly the bioses you made for me weren't 100% stable, and I still don't understand why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *Well since I have the card at home, it's easier to make it stable if I play myself with the bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .*


This is one of the main reasons I feel why people should be modding their own BIOS. Not only is it much faster to get things dialed in with all the trial and error, but you avoid a lot of potential problems too. Like too high of a voltage causing overheating or a mismatch with a different card's voltage controller which could damage your hardware...and also a lot of other less severe problems too like having clocks too high or timings that just don't work with your chips which can also lead to soft bricking and the like.

If you change things in conservative increments using your own stock BIOS, especially once you've used afterburner to figure out what your card can/can't handle, it's much quicker and safer. If all you're doing is using a GUI editor tool it's really simple anyway. Hex editing requires a little reading first tho.


----------



## Cherryblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg17aw*
> 
> Not sure I understand, so your video card consumption is:
> - 190W at idel
> - 340W in full load mining ETH with 30.5MH/s
> 
> - are you using a modified BIOS?
> - what board model do you have?
> 
> Or is that the total power consumption of the whole computer?
> 
> And also, how/where do you see those numbers? gpu-z, hwinfo, power meter etc?
> 
> Thanks


Hi.

I'll try to make it clear:
- I wrote total consumption because I am reading at the plug of the computer in the wall.
- On the plug, is the computer, 2 screens, and the internet modem
- On idle, the plug reads something like 190W (So it's the modem, the screens and the computer being at idle)
- On mining, the plug reads 340W for a mining power of 30.5MH/s

You can deduce of that, that my R9 390X Sapphire Nitro 8GB, needs somewhat or about 150W at load (340-190w, idle power of gpu not taken into account, but also load cpu not taken into account so it's about right).

Not at home right now, but I could give you the voltage & frequencies at which I personally run (only if you are interested in this kind of result) so you could mod your own bios trying my values and then customizing them specifically for you need to get something stable. *Because each card is different*.


----------



## Cherryblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> This is one of the main reasons I feel why people should be modding their own BIOS. Not only is it much faster to get things dialed in with all the trial and error, but you avoid a lot of potential problems too. Like too high of a voltage causing overheating or a mismatch with a different card's voltage controller which could damage your hardware...and also a lot of other less severe problems too like having clocks too high or timings that just don't work with your chips which can also lead to soft bricking and the like.
> 
> If you change things in conservative increments using your own stock BIOS, especially once you've used afterburner to figure out what your card can/can't handle, it's much quicker and safer. If all you're doing is using a GUI editor tool it's really simple anyway. Hex editing requires a little reading first tho.


100% agreed.

On the down side, I needed time to even understand that anyone can mod a simple bios with hawai bios reader. It's not really written in first post of this thread, or not put in evidence enough in my opinon.

80 to 90% of people only need to go this far, going hexa for memory timings and other things seem the next level to me, and not necessary for most of all.

Meaning, first post could gain at being a little more easier/quicker for noobies like me if pointing directly at hawai bios editor explaining what it does







.


----------



## bg17aw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cherryblue*
> 
> I started modding my stock one using the same soft you used


what software is that?


----------



## bg17aw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cherryblue*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> I'll try to make it clear:
> - I wrote total consumption because I am reading at the plug of the computer in the wall.
> - On the plug, is the computer, 2 screens, and the internet modem
> - On idle, the plug reads something like 190W (So it's the modem, the screens and the computer being at idle)
> - On mining, the plug reads 340W for a mining power of 30.5MH/s
> 
> You can deduce of that, that my R9 390X Sapphire Nitro 8GB, needs somewhat or about 150W at load (340-190w, idle power of gpu not taken into account, but also load cpu not taken into account so it's about right).
> 
> Not at home right now, but I could give you the voltage & frequencies at which I personally run (only if you are interested in this kind of result) so you could mod your own bios trying my values and then customizing them specifically for you need to get something stable. *Because each card is different*.


Thanks, I would be interested in those numbers

Regarding the power meter, I think you would make your life and everyone's else much easier if you would just separate the monitors and modem.
Why would you measure those?


----------



## Cherryblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg17aw*
> 
> Thanks, I would be interested in those numbers
> 
> Regarding the power meter, I think you would make your life and everyone's else much easier if you would just separate the monitors and modem.
> Why would you measure those?


Depends on what you wish to measure. You personally want to know how much watts draws your card. I want to know how much watt I consume.

Modem is also used to mine you know







.

That said, it's simply easier for me as the wattmetter is always plugged in, and I wouldn't be able able to use all ports on my powerstrip if plugged on one of the port, since the wattmetter takes space.

Remember these are my numbers, the only thing I'm doing is making my life easier, not yours. Take it or leave it







.

So about my modded bios, here are my current values:



There is still room for improvement on the intermediate clocks, but I do not have the time for now to reduce my max speed for each of the intermediate state to test the voltage limit of each frequency.


----------



## chris89

For mining you need to find a board with like a 15-35 watt chipset tdp & a intel xeon thats 25 watts... thats less than 100 watts for the whole board without the gpu then add the gpu

I'm certain most of the power is being consumed by the board & cpu

Everyone seems to use the crappy g4560 is like what everyone uses.. no one is using something different.. they just heard someone uses G4560 & everyone is using it...

I personally would use a Low Voltage or Ultra Low Voltage Xeon instead & an ultra low power consumption chipset

If you wanted to save power

You could use Acid Protective Battery Boxes to use say 2 very high capacity heavy duty semi truck batteries & high watt power inverters ... To Phase On / Off the battery... Use A/C until batteries are charged by using Digital Multimeter or digital system you can monitor by computer ... Then Phase Over To Batteries ... Until Low & Phase back to A/C redundancy with savings...

Generally the Power Inverters will cut out below a certain known voltage, something like 10.5V on the 12V output... So you start out at 12.75V & over time near 11 ... 10.99 .. 10.98V etc & switch at 10.75V & Recharge batteries .. I'm sure the batteries would get quite hot so you may need to Cool the batteries as well with active airflow

Mathematically if you can go off A/C power for say just 12 hours ... You can cut your power consumption in half... However it will draw more power to charge the batteries but might use less when not charging and running on batteries just a thought.

Need a Free Energy Alternating Current Power Inverter that can generate 25,000 watts continuous for 120hz AC & not pay not 1 penny for electricity.


----------



## chris89

As you can see here the 1000mhz strap works on Elpida 4GB cards on the 1250mhz strap... Which typically is an impossibility but it has been found to work & has been tested by @AdrianSC

It's even tighter than Stilt & MLU & Insan1ty BIOS :::: **** :::::: Meaning more performance


----------



## bg17aw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I'm willing to stick with you all to find the ideal settings.
> 
> I am running a reference amd radeon r9 390 8gb hynix & r9 290x 4gb hynix
> 
> I guess for gaming vs mining maybe setting a power limit would help?
> 
> Try this, this is stock bios but with tight timings & stock clocks 1080/1500 but with -25mv offset in the VRM & 190 watt power limit 190 ampere limit vs 220 with nice fan profile.
> 
> Hawaii-Cherryblue-Nitro-390X.Tight.Timings.zip 101k .zip file
> 
> 
> Bg17aQ.AsusHawaii.tight.timings.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> Bg17aQ.MSIHawaii.tight.timings.zip 99k .zip file


I tried these ones as well, again, mixed results, seemed good at the start with just the MSI

When I added the Asus as well, consumption shooted up and I could not bring it down using afterburner, like I used, to.

No matter what I tried consumption was way higher than before so I had to revert.
I should have tested with just the Asus in as well to try to see if the issue is just with that one (as I said, the MSI looked fine).

By the way, I switched from Win7 to Win10, now consumption on the power meter is about 20W more constantly (probably win10 is putting more strain on the CPU or even GPU, not sure)


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg17aw*
> 
> I tried these ones as well, again, mixed results, seemed good at the start with just the MSI
> 
> When I added the Asus as well, consumption shooted up and I could not bring it down using afterburner, like I used, to.
> 
> No matter what I tried consumption was way higher than before so I had to revert.
> I should have tested with just the Asus in as well to try to see if the issue is just with that one (as I said, the MSI looked fine).
> 
> By the way, I switched from Win7 to Win10, now consumption on the power meter is about 20W more constantly (probably win10 is putting more strain on the CPU or even GPU, not sure)


I think it has become quite clear bios modding isn't ideal for mining, only for gaming at max performance.

Mining is best using stock bios I guess.

BIOS modding with delimited power limit is good for maximum fps but not for power consumption.


----------



## bg17aw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I think it has become quite clear bios modding isn't ideal for mining, only for gaming at max performance.
> 
> Mining is best using stock bios I guess.
> 
> BIOS modding with delimited power limit is good for maximum fps but not for power consumption.


The thing is someone quite trustworthy for me told me he managed to bring the consumption to half on his R9 390X, to 140W...

He used the boards like that for months but now he moved on to other boards (RX 580 for example and so on)

I don't have a reason to think he would be lying... he even sent me the BIOS images, but I do not own the X version so no luck using those.


----------



## chris89

We can set the power limit to 150 watts but it will throttle

You have to limit the current ampere limit as well .... Watts & Amps


----------



## bardacuda

You definitely do need to mod the BIOS to get the most out of mining. It's the only way to change the memory timings which is important to performance. That said, the hash rate for Hawaii is heavily dependant on core speed which you can change in afterburner.


----------



## bg17aw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> You definitely do need to mod the BIOS to get the most out of mining. It's the only way to change the memory timings which is important to performance. That said, the hash rate for Hawaii is heavily dependant on core speed which you can change in afterburner.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think for these old cards, the most important aspect was/is to get their consumption down a bit, as it is incredibly high.
I heard of melted 8-pin connectors and so on. 300w per piece is a lot

Performance is already pretty good.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg17aw*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think for these old cards, the most important aspect was/is to get their consumption down a bit, as it is incredibly high.
> I heard of melted 8-pin connectors and so on. 300w per piece is a lot
> 
> Performance is already pretty good.


I ran my 290X @ 450 - 475 watts on dual 8-pin PEG-Power connectors and it had no issues. My current 1080 Ti can sometimes run up to 480-500 watts on 6+8 PEG power connectors.

The connectors are fine. And if you want to reduce power load on your R9 290X's, sure, you can do that for mining but there's no way to maintain full clock speeds with your power reduced, its one or the other, you reduce power and the clocks automatically throttle. The cards actually need that power to run full clocks. You can't just magically run full speed with reduced power.


----------



## bardacuda

Getting consumption down would be great but I'm not sure how to do that unless your card accepts the ROMs with ROP shredding. You can lower the core clock and voltage but then you're losing hash rate too, so you don't gain any perf/watt advantage that I'm aware of.

As for using a single cable you should be fine if the card is drawing 300W, but I definitely would use two separate cables if you're drawing 500W. That's almost 14A per wire and most cables use only 18 AWG!


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Getting consumption down would be great but I'm not sure how to do that unless your card accepts the ROMs with ROP shredding. You can lower the core clock and voltage but then you're losing hash rate too, so you don't gain any perf/watt advantage that I'm aware of.
> 
> As for using a single cable you should be fine if the card is drawing 300W, but I definitely would use two separate cables if you're drawing 500W. That's almost 14A per wire and most cables use only 18 AWG!


you're supposed to use two seperate cables for all multi-power-port video cards, technically.


----------



## bg17aw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I ran my 290X @ 450 - 475 watts on dual 8-pin PEG-Power connectors and it had no issues.


That's your experience and constitutes a sample size of 1, all I said is I heard stories on the internet and mining means 24/7 full load, it is not at all similar to the usage of a card used for non-mining.


----------



## bg17aw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Getting consumption down would be great but I'm not sure how to do that unless your card accepts the ROMs with ROP shredding. You can lower the core clock and voltage but then you're losing hash rate too, so you don't gain any perf/watt advantage that I'm aware of.
> 
> As for using a single cable you should be fine if the card is drawing 300W, but I definitely would use two separate cables if you're drawing 500W. That's almost 14A per wire and most cables use only 18 AWG!


Never said you should only use one cable, if anything, that would put even more strain on that single cable.

Consumption reduction is definitely possible and a must for mining, I think however this topic is more geared towards gaming performance. Of course you might lose some hash rate, but it's a good trade off that also helps protecting the card (longer life, lower temps etc)

Nobody so far mentioned they use their cards for mining.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg17aw*
> 
> That's your experience and constitutes a sample size of 1, all I said is I heard stories on the internet and mining means 24/7 full load, it is not at all similar to the usage of a card used for non-mining.


maybe not 24-7, but gaming for 10-12 hours constantly @ 100% load the entire time... I'm pretty sure if a connector was going to melt, that would do it. The connectors themselves are rated for way more than that. Buildzoid has found the spec's from Foxxconn for a single PEG-8-pin is rated for something like 350-375W before melting, each connector. If you're melting connectors on a video card (even mining) then you're just using a power supply with inferior small wires for the load which would cause the wire to overheat, and in turn cause the connector to overheat. Also.. I've seen some mining setups where you miners just drape wires across the shelf willy nilly.. are you routing the psu wires in such a way so that they're not hit by the exhaust of the video card, causing unnecessary power cord heating? There's lots of variables as to what could cause that. It's not just the amount of power you pull from the connector it's self.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg17aw*
> 
> Nobody so far mentioned they use their cards for mining.


bg17aw did, that's where this entire mining discussion started from, they're trying to reduce power while mining.


----------



## Tame

If you are a serious miner, you should look at hash/power and optimize the clocks to the optimal spot on this curve. However, rates for electricity vs profit and rising dificulty are all factors you need to think of when planning for clocks to make the best bucks...

As a gamer, I really only optimize for fan noise and heat. Though I got such overkill water cooling that it's more about the voltages to cards and heat building up to the room. Thankfully it's now winter... Star Citizen 3.0 just came out, got to change to my high clocks bios and test it out









As for the pcie connectors, I've briefly pushed close to 800 watts through 8+6 without problems. For normal use just make sure to have some airflow and I don't see them connectors melting anytime soon.


----------



## bg17aw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> maybe not 24-7, but gaming for 10-12 hours constantly @ 100% load the entire time... I'm pretty sure if a connector was going to melt, that would do it. The connectors themselves are rated for way more than that. Buildzoid has found the spec's from Foxxconn for a single PEG-8-pin is rated for something like 350-375W before melting, each connector. If you're melting connectors on a video card (even mining) then you're just using a power supply with inferior small wires for the load which would cause the wire to overheat, and in turn cause the connector to overheat. Also.. I've seen some mining setups where you miners just drape wires across the shelf willy nilly.. are you routing the psu wires in such a way so that they're not hit by the exhaust of the video card, causing unnecessary power cord heating? There's lots of variables as to what could cause that. It's not just the amount of power you pull from the connector it's self.
> bg17aw did, that's where this entire mining discussion started from, they're trying to reduce power while mining.


Not sure why you are concentrating on the melted connectors so much, as I said I only heard stories, didn't happen to me.

Heat intense enough to melt a connector can be caused by various reason, including imperfect contact between the metals.
Not all connectors are built by Foxconn, unfortunately.

Anyway, enough about this... I'll just say MSI recommends a 650W power supply for their reference 390... even more for a 390 X.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg17aw*
> 
> Not sure why you are concentrating on the melted connectors so much, as I said I only heard stories, didn't happen to me.
> 
> Heat intense enough to melt a connector can be caused by various reason, including imperfect contact between the metals.
> Not all connectors are built by Foxconn, unfortunately.
> 
> Anyway, enough about this... I'll just say MSI recommends a 650W power supply for their reference 390... even more for a 390 X.


Because you're seeming to think it has to do with power draw and that's just flat out not true physically and folks need to know that. In a normal situation, even mining, on normal consumer video cards air cooled, you'll never exceed the physical power limits of the connector enough to cause it to overheat and melt, no matter how much you overclock it. The only way to do that is extreme OC like LN2. It must be other factors that would contribute to it.

Anyway.. I stated it above, I think you missed it. You need to decide what you want for mining. There are different ways you can tune a bios for even a 290X/390X (same card, different bios). Either high clocks for high mining hash rate, which results in higher power usage, or low power usage, which results in slower clock speeds. It's not possible to reduce power usage while remaining at full performance, other than lowering voltage, but that's only going to get you so far, like maybe -20 watts if that. There's no way to magically make a 300-watt card suddenly use 130 watts while still having the same speed/performance. It's basic physics.


----------



## bg17aw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Because you're seeming to think it has to do with power draw and that's just flat out not true physically and folks need to know that. In a normal situation, even mining, on normal consumer video cards air cooled, you'll never exceed the physical power limits of the connector enough to cause it to overheat and melt, no matter how much you overclock it. The only way to do that is extreme OC like LN2. It must be other factors that would contribute to it.
> 
> Anyway.. I stated it above, I think you missed it. You need to decide what you want for mining. There are different ways you can tune a bios for even a 290X/390X (same card, different bios). Either high clocks for high mining hash rate, which results in higher power usage, or low power usage, which results in slower clock speeds. It's not possible to reduce power usage while remaining at full performance, other than lowering voltage, but that's only going to get you so far, like maybe -20 watts if that. There's no way to magically make a 300-watt card suddenly use 130 watts while still having the same speed/performance. It's basic physics.


Don't worry about it mate. Thanks, just move on. I never implied I want max performance with less power, and you literally quoted my post explaining the various reasons a connector might melt (just google r9 390 melted connectors to see some images.)
Let's move on and get back to BIOS tweaking. Thanks


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg17aw*
> 
> Don't worry about it mate. Thanks, just move on. I never implied I want max performance with less power, and you literally quoted my post explaining the various reasons a connector might melt (just google r9 390 melted connectors to see some images.)
> Let's move on and get back to BIOS tweaking. Thanks


You're the one that came in asking how to make an R9 390 use 140 watts. While yes you can do that with bios if you really wanted but it would throttle the card's performance down so far that you're essentially turning it in to a R9 370. So.. why not just switch to an R9 370 that only uses 110-140 watts anyway? Lots easier.


----------



## bg17aw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> You're the one that came in asking how to make an R9 390 use 140 watt.


No, I didn't.
But thanks, your point was noted, now let's not pollute the topic repeating the same point over and over again. Thanks


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg17aw*
> 
> No, I didn't.
> But thanks, your point was noted, now let's not pollute the topic repeating the same point over and over again. Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg17aw*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I got two R9 390 8GB Hynix memory, one is an MSI Gaming and the other is an Asus, I am now trying to lower the consumption for mining, I heard rumors of people going down to 140W on these cards, is that even possible?
> 
> The MSI is advertised as 275W on their website, and the Asus as "up to 300W". How do I see the real life consumption? I have a wall power meter which shows the overall PC consumption, not very helpfull, but I heard Gpu-z could do it, but not sure how.
> 
> Links to manufacturer: https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/R9390DC28GD5/specifications/
> https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/R9-390-GAMING-8G/Specification
> 
> If anyone could help with modifying the BIOS, I attached them here as instructed, any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## chris89

Yes, Miner's are annoying the whole digital currency mining industry will the be the corruption of this world in the future...

We who do not support it just sit back & wait before it blows up in our faces.

***So just stick to MSI Afterburner because helping miner's with BIOS well is pointless because they don't really appreciate the help because its only helping them make more money for them to keep for themselves so they can make more & more & more money & they are always consumed mentally with the $$$$$ just money money money it's really annoying

Plus this Christmas prices suffered intensely as a result as well.

Last Christmas I had a chance at a 380x for $100, now the 380X is $300 minimum.


----------



## bardacuda




----------



## chris89

It's mainly because its just a bummer to the industry & enthusiasts because as we can all tell... No one is even making video games & all the old games are getting really boring & GPU prices are very high, although the GTX 980 Ti is reasonable & way faster than 390x I think? At least this guy didn't know what he was doing...


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> It's mainly because its just a bummer to the industry & enthusiasts because as we can all tell... No one is even making video games & all the old games are getting really boring & GPU prices are very high, although the GTX 980 Ti is reasonable & way faster than 390x I think? At least this guy didn't know what he was doing...


980 Ti is +38% faster, see here: http://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GTX-980-Ti-vs-AMD-R9-390X/3439vs3497


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> 980 Ti is +38% faster, see here: http://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GTX-980-Ti-vs-AMD-R9-390X/3439vs3497


I'm trying to find someone on the thread to show off their modded card running like 1,500mhz to compare... Since I still averaged higher fps on Rise Of The Tomb Raider on my screenshot


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I'm trying to find someone on the thread to show off their modded card running like 1,500mhz to compare... Since I still averaged higher fps on Rise Of The Tomb Raider on my screenshot


GPU's generally scale linearly based on %. And that website, userbenchmark, does an overall average of tens of thousands of submissions, mostly stock. So generally if you take a stock R9 390X and stock 980 Ti that's showing +38% for the 980 Ti, then overclock both cards +35% OC over their stock setup, then both will still be exactly the same, with the 980 Ti still being +38% faster if both have the same % of OC over their stock.

For a result, just go look at firestrike, and go look at hwbot.org submissions and they let you type in a processor and gpu and clock speeds. Search for a 980 Ti @ 1500 Mhz or higher and your CPU and you have your result.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> GPU's generally scale linearly based on %. And that website, userbenchmark, does an overall average of tens of thousands of submissions, mostly stock. So generally if you take a stock R9 390X and stock 980 Ti that's showing +38% for the 980 Ti, then overclock both cards +35% OC over their stock setup, then both will still be exactly the same, with the 980 Ti still being +38% faster if both have the same % of OC over their stock.
> 
> For a result, just go look at firestrike, and go look at hwbot.org submissions and they let you type in a processor and gpu and clock speeds. Search for a 980 Ti @ 1500 Mhz or higher and your CPU and you have your result.


Yeah I found a guy 1533mhz gigabyte xtreme 980 ti hit like 20,600 graphics score & the most I ever hit maxing out the 390x was 17,100 points ... so yeah about 20% faster with the 980 ti had not been overclocked... just running stock at such immense speeds & performance


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Yeah I found a guy 1533mhz gigabyte xtreme 980 ti hit like 20,600 graphics score & the most I ever hit maxing out the 390x was 17,100 points ... so yeah about 20% faster with the 980 ti had not been overclocked... just running stock at such immense speeds & performance


This is precisely why when I upgraded recently I went for a 1080 Ti instead of a second 290X. Just realizing that a big powerful single-card is better all-around than two decently fast ones in general.


----------



## AndreVeck

So I am experimenting with my card in Afterburner but I do not like to have a program when I can edit the bios with Hawaii bios reader.
*but*
I have some perplexities sice some of the guides in OP are referring to the old hex editor.


From what I understood voltages are all tied to each other. Can I set a different voltage for the GPU Freq Table and the Memory Freq Table? (1st image attached)
Talking about memory, should I change voltages when upping the frequency? If yes, indipendently from Core ones?
Then talking about core AND memory voltages and frequency. Should I make changes on the last state only?
Limit tables have voltages in them. Are they referring to core or memory? (2nd image attached)
This can greatly help me in my pursue to find the limits of my card.
Thanks kindly for answers.

Yeah, I am reading again OP with more attention.


Spoiler: First image









Spoiler: Second image


----------



## bardacuda

1. You need to set the same voltage for those 2 tables, plus the other 4 tables in the 'Limit Tables' tab.

2. The voltage you see in the 'VDDCI States' section is for the memory controller. You can try changing this up or down a little bit to try and stabilise a memory OC, but do NOT go above 1.050V. I would try different 25mV increments between 0.950 and 1.050 but don't expect much.

3. It doesn't hurt to do it that way as long as the card is always in that state while doing the tasks you want the extra performance from.

4. All 6 of the tables mentioned in answer '1' are for core voltage and need to match. Only the voltage mentioned in '2' refers to memory _controller_ voltage. The memory voltage itself can not be changed without hard modding.


----------



## chris89

If you just want maximum performance you can send me your bios but for mining you dont want a delimited power limit


----------



## AndreVeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> If you just want maximum performance you can send me your bios but for mining you dont want a delimited power limit


Thanks a lot but I will try to mod it myself, I appreciate your help!
Actually if you can help me to mod memory timings it wold be awesome! Those are still a mistery to me!

@bardacuda

Thanks for the answers! You are helping me a lot here!
I'll try to mod it a bit and flash it, then some more modding... until I like the result!

Thanks again guys!


----------



## manotroll

hello is it possible to provide a BIOS for MSI 390x 8GB with tmining memory changed?
Hawaii Bios Reader does not want to open


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> You're the one that came in asking how to make an R9 390 use 140 watts. While yes you can do that with bios if you really wanted but it would throttle the card's performance down so far that you're essentially turning it in to a R9 370. So.. why not just switch to an R9 370 that only uses 110-140 watts anyway? Lots easier.


That doesnt make sense because if you wanted to you could switch the 390 back to stock or even a bios that increases power and have a card 2x faster than the 370. At 140w I would wager the 390 is still much faster than the 370 anyways.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdDeckEd*
> 
> That doesnt make sense because if you wanted to you could switch the 390 back to stock or even a bios that increases power and have a card 2x faster than the 370. At 140w I would wager the 390 is still much faster than the 370 anyways.


Unfortunately, the user above was asking about this for use in mining. Which, everyone knows mining with a gpu completely destroys it's usefulness and they're worthless hunks of metal afterwards that can no longer be used as stock or for gaming. So being able to return it to it's original form when it's no longer useful for mining is pretty pointless. By then it'd be burnt out and wasted anyway.


----------



## bardacuda

I have 3x 290s that have been mining constantly for about two years now. I plan on putting them in my main rig soon and using them for Star Citizen. Only reason is power efficiency. If I take those 3 offline I can put either 6x 570s or about 9x 1060s in their place and use the same amount of power.


----------



## chris89

You can always turn down the TDP/TDC limit for the 290s & turn down the clock to like 750mhz I noticed only a couple frames per second difference at 4k from 750mhz @ 0.950v vs 1177mhz @ 1.35v

750mhz in the 65288 position will result in less than 1.000v & only 64C load or so compared to 75C load 1177mhz & quiet at 750mhz.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I have 3x 290s that have been mining constantly for about two years now. I plan on putting them in my main rig soon and using them for Star Citizen. Only reason is power efficiency. If I take those 3 offline I can put either 6x 570s or about 9x 1060s in their place and use the same amount of power.


If you have really been running them as mining constantly 24-7-365 for 2 years, you'll be in for a shock when you try to use them for gaming. After at least 2-3 years mining load gpu's don't work for gaming cards anymore. Usually cards used for mining for 2-3 years give serious artifacting at windows desktop, or if not there artifact in gaming load, even if you return them to stock.

There's a few listings on ebay I've seen where people try and sell these cards, and actually own up to using em for mining load. Usually stating "Artifacts when gaming, great card for mining though." You can run overclocks for mining that are way high and impossible for gaming load, and then run them like that @ 100% load for years daily, and that's what most folks mining do.

I'm not saying you personally bardacuda do this next part, but, it's actually pretty common most people take cards after mining em for 2-3 years and try to sell em used as fully working and never tell anyone they were mining cards, or in the case of artifacting, they just RMA em instead, which is almost as bad or worse.

I've been thinking of buying another R9-290X for an older computer as a backup and looking around ebay for one to buy soon. Just this past 2 weeks I've messaged 10 different individual sellers of 290X's on ebay and asked if they were used for mining, 8 out of those 10 said yes, but didn't list this in their listing description, they just describe as "Good working cards" and don't tell anyone. All 8 of em I've reported to ebay for fraud too. Only 2 people claim they have gaming cards never used for mining, and I have to wonder if they're lying.

Coin mining is the utter cancer of the gpu industry.


----------



## bg17aw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> If you have really been running them as mining constantly 24-7-365 for 2 years, you'll be in for a shock when you try to use them for gaming. After at least 2-3 years mining load gpu's don't work for gaming cards anymore. Usually cards used for mining for 2-3 years give serious artifacting at windows desktop, or if not there artifact in gaming load, even if you return them to stock.


Non-sense, and you are only mentioning now "used for mining for 2-3 years" because the user above mentioned he used his for more than 2 years

So if they were used for mining for 1 year they are fine then? what about 22 months, that under the 2 years term you postulated.

"usually"? based on a sample of what...


----------



## bg17aw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> All 8 of em I've reported to ebay for fraud too. Only 2 people claim they have gaming cards never used for mining, and I have to wonder if they're lying.


Reported for what? What was ebay's response?
How did they lie? It is obvious you have a great aversion towards mining, but you have to keep it reasonable.
You asked if they were used for mining and they said yes, no lying there.

Why would they mention "they were used for mining from april to june and for gaming from june to september" and so on...
Each card can be used in different ways, and usually mining is done at low temperatures, under-volted, high quality cards (Samsung memory etc)

If the cards were to be defective, surely they would get a negative feedback from the buyer and get their money back from Paypal/Ebay.
Based on that, I find your post doesn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## bardacuda

It's possible they will be artifacting but I doubt it. If there was some degredation then I probably would have had to up the voltage by now to avoid crashing, since they are undervolted as far as possible.

I have had to fix/replace fans but I will be surprised if there is anything wrong with the chips or board components. I would be just as concerned about buying a GPU that was overclocked for gaming honestly, as ppl will tend to push voltage higher to squeeze out higher clocks and are much less concerned about power usage.

I imagine there are still a lot of 7970s that were used mostly or only for mining still going strong today. I don't have any hard data on this one way or the other but I think to say that "everyone knows mining with a gpu completely destroys it's usefulness and they're worthless hunks of metal afterwards" is necessarily accurate. Perhaps you or a lot of people think that, and not without reason, but I don't know that it's true and I definitely wouldn't say "everyone knows" that.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg17aw*
> 
> Reported for what? What was ebay's response?
> How did they lie? It is obvious you have a great aversion towards mining, but you have to keep it reasonable.
> You asked if they were used for mining and they said yes, no lying there.
> 
> Why would they mention "they were used for mining from april to june and for gaming from june to september" and so on...
> Each card can be used in different ways, and usually mining is done at low temperatures, under-volted, high quality cards (Samsung memory etc)
> 
> If the cards were to be defective, surely they would get a negative feedback from the buyer and get their money back from Paypal/Ebay.
> Based on that, I find your post doesn't make a lot of sense.


This is getting off topic, I'll reply once more but we're derailing this thread and it shouldn't go in to some long discussion on this topic.

The number of coin mining people that actually know what they're doing to modify the bios and under-volt cards / etc is extremely low. You're assuming that people actually understand hardware and how it works to even bother with this. Even the number of gamers that bother with the bios on their card is extremely low. The actual reality is that the vast majority of folks just buy a card from the store, stick it in a computer and go play games, or run coin mining software, and run with it at stock volts / whatever. Most of them then try and either RMA the ones that artifact or hawk the still-half-working ones onto the used market.

A friend of mine that works for a computer datacenter has a stack of 400 reference AMD R9 290X cards that his company used in coin mining since they were brand new and recently retired in summer 2017. Friend told me only 10 out of 400 actually work for gaming, that they could bother with reselling. The other 390 artifact instantly and cause driver resets the moment any game is loaded, and they're out of warranty and they just had to send 390 of em direct to the electronics recyclers because they're not usable anymore.

It's highly deceptive if someone used a card for a few years for coin mining and then doesn't tell anyone and try to pass it off as a normal card that would work normally, when in reality it may actually only function for another half a year or so. If anyone uses something for mining they should at least have the decency to tell this to the next owner when selling it. By the way, with how ebay works, a buyer only has I believe at most 30 days after a sale to file a claim (regardless of whether or not the seller offers returns or not, ebay policy), maybe 45 days, I forget which. And as long as a card works for 30-45 days for someone, then nothing the seller can get hit with. If it dies at 60 days of gaming use then the buyer can't do anything.

Coin mining causes all GPU's to run artificially higher load than any normal use-case for gaming or video editing. Gamer's Nexus even had a video outlining where he spoke with multiple different gpu vendors and how they don't quite know what to do yet with the excessively high spike in RMA returns due to the coin mining market.

It's not even worth debating or arguing over, really. There's nothing positive that coin miners contribute or cause to the entire GPU-PC ecosystem as a whole, only negatives.

I'm guessing here, but I'm pretty sure I'm not alone in my strong dislike for coin miners or supporting them in any way.

EDIT: Video here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_oHQPWRWnQ


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> This is getting off topic, I'll reply once more but we're derailing this thread and it shouldn't go in to some long discussion on this topic.
> 
> The number of coin mining people that actually know what they're doing to modify the bios and under-volt cards / etc is extremely low. You're assuming that people actually understand hardware and how it works to even bother with this. Even the number of gamers that bother with the bios on their card is extremely low. The actual reality is that the vast majority of folks just buy a card from the store, stick it in a computer and go play games, or run coin mining software, and run with it at stock volts / whatever. Most of them then try and either RMA the ones that artifact or hawk the still-half-working ones onto the used market.
> 
> A friend of mine that works for a computer datacenter has a stack of 400 reference AMD R9 290X cards that his company used in coin mining since they were brand new and recently retired in summer 2017. Friend told me only 10 out of 400 actually work for gaming, that they could bother with reselling. The other 390 artifact instantly and cause driver resets the moment any game is loaded, and they're out of warranty and they just had to send 390 of em direct to the electronics recyclers because they're not usable anymore.
> 
> *It's highly deceptive if someone used a card for a few years for coin mining and then doesn't tell anyone and try to pass it off as a normal card that would work normally,* when in reality it may actually only function for another half a year or so. If anyone uses something for mining they should at least have the decency to tell this to the next owner when selling it. By the way, with how ebay works, a buyer only has I believe at most 30 days after a sale to file a claim (regardless of whether or not the seller offers returns or not, ebay policy), maybe 45 days, I forget which. And as long as a card works for 30-45 days for someone, then nothing the seller can get hit with. If it dies at 60 days of gaming use then the buyer can't do anything.
> 
> Coin mining causes all GPU's to run artificially higher load than any normal use-case for gaming or video editing. Gamer's Nexus even had a video outlining where he spoke with multiple different gpu vendors and how they don't quite know what to do yet with the excessively high spike in RMA returns due to the coin mining market.
> 
> It's not even worth debating or arguing over, really. There's nothing positive that coin miners con


Who are you arguing against? I don't think anyone would disagree with the part in bold.

And the miners you know personally, are hardly representative of most advice I find on the internet that say to underclock and power limit your cards and keep temps below 70. That's how I handle all my cards I mine on. I personally like to keep everything under 65. Your example of the 400 reference 290x's not working tells you nothing about how they treated the cards. What were the clocks and voltage they ran on, fan speed, temps, were they stuffed in some server rack somewhere?

And mining does not run a higher load than gaming,at least not most algos. Maybe there's an algo or two out there that can stress a card like graphics. The problem with mining is the sustained load and temps. Running anything with moving parts for 24/7, 3 years straight, unless its a swiss timepiece, probably not going to last that long.

Look I can understand if some ******* miner ripped you off and you are pissed at mining because of that, but to say they don't contribute anything is kinda funny seeing as AMD/RTG would be in a dire situation right now without mining.


----------



## mus1mus

Mining Monero wont even give these cards a workout. lol

As for Mining Cards that artifact on games, I think we all know that a lot of them miners flashed their cards with Mining BIOSes. So there's your answer.

Tweaked Mem Timings, tweaked Core Voltages - they are likely to have been tweaked for maximum efficiency that affects gaming. Nothing that cannot be undone.

My card is still doing great on any load you can think of after having been abused in Benching at over 1.6V, mining, etc on just watercooling.


----------



## Tame

+1 what mus1mus said. I find it hard to believe that under 1% of the Hawaii cards would work after some years of mining. Only explanation I can think of, is that they have rum continuosly too high temperature on the power components that has degraded some of the caps etc... Though this card was kind of designed to run hot, so they should be build pretty sturdy.


----------



## mus1mus

I find it also weird that a datacenter company who mined with like 400 cards didn't even bother tuning their cards for efficiency in mining thru a bios flash.

Why would you run them stock if the gains from bios flashing are so significant both in performance and efficiency?

Case on point, a 290 can do a little over 20 MHash on Ethereum at stock settings while consuming a buttload of Power. Flash the BIOS with Custom one for mining and see the hashrate go up to 30MHash while being undervolted.

Poor judgement on resources I should say.

PS, I am accumulating some older cards for mining. Not gonna tell a lie. 280Xs doing around the same as GTX1060s on Zec Cash after BIOS Mods while consuming just a little over what a 1060 eats. Can't beat that proposition IMO.


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> PS, I am accumulating some older cards for mining. Not gonna tell a lie. 280Xs doing around the same as GTX1060s on Zec Cash after BIOS Mods while consuming just a little over what a 1060 eats. Can't beat that proposition IMO.


Tahiti was a hell of a chip. Wish my 7950 was still alive i'd be happily mining with it right now.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I find it also weird that a datacenter company who mined with like 400 cards didn't even bother tuning their cards for efficiency in mining thru a bios flash.
> 
> Why would you run them stock if the gains from bios flashing are so significant both in performance and efficiency?
> 
> Case on point, a 290 can do a little over 20 MHash on Ethereum at stock settings while consuming a buttload of Power. Flash the BIOS with Custom one for mining and see the hashrate go up to 30MHash while being undervolted.
> 
> Poor judgement on resources I should say.
> 
> PS, I am accumulating some older cards for mining. Not gonna tell a lie. 280Xs doing around the same as GTX1060s on Zec Cash after BIOS Mods while consuming just a little over what a 1060 eats. Can't beat that proposition IMO.


I asked my friend and it was about warranty. DC companies are strictly all about the warranty period, they didn't bios flash em because they didn't want to violate the warranty. And they only recently discontinued em because their 4 year warranty period was over.


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I asked my friend and it was about warranty. DC companies are strictly all about the warranty period, they didn't bios flash em because they didn't want to violate the warranty. And they only recently discontinued em because their 4 year warranty period was over.


That's interesting since it's very easy to reflash stock bios, especially with 399 other gpus around lol.

Did you ask them what kind of clocks, voltages, fan speeds, temps etc they were running them at? What were they mining?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdDeckEd*
> 
> That's interesting since it's very easy to reflash stock bios, especially with 399 other gpus around lol.
> 
> Did you ask them what kind of clocks, voltages, fan speeds, temps etc they were running them at? What were they mining?


I already answered that in another post previously. They were 100% bone-stock reference AMD cards on the reference cooler. What ever amd reference clocks and voltages were. Stick em in and run. They did not monitor temps but my friend tells me walking behind "the amd mining shelves" was like being blasted with more heat than his wife's hair dryer on high, and that's in a climate controlled datacenter @ 50F at all times. They didn't touch bios, software, or anything. Just what ever the cheapest boards were that would take the slowest celerons, and load em up with reference 290X's connected on PCIE extenders and held above em, load the mining software and leave em unattended for 4 years 24-7-365 mining. And after that a pretty high percentage of em are toast and crash outright when trying to load a normal game benchmark (3dmark firestrike). no overclocking no bios mods no software, stick in and run.

I don't understand why folks can't seem to grasp this. Consumer cards are not designed to be run at 100% load long-term like this. That's specifically why AMD and nvidia have two segments of GPU's. Quadro / FirePro and GTX / Radeon. Consumer cards are designed to be played for a few hours a day then shut off for half the day, quadro cards and firepro (or what ever AMD calls it these days) are the ones designed for 24-7-365-100%-load operation and will endure it without dying. They're designed for it. Doing it on consumer cards, any of em will kill em unless you under-volt and modify the bios manually. And on a large scale mining operation of 400 - 2000 cards that's a lot of work and usually not something anyone's going to bother with. The vast majority of coin miners buy it off the shelf, stick it in and connect it and go and forget about it.


----------



## mus1mus

Warranty? LOL

No offense. But if a card goes DEAD, no one would bother about looking into if the BIOS has been flashed. Besides, if they are a legit company of sort, they should be doing heavy monitoring of the inventory, backing up stuff included. So if a card acts up, flash it back the OG BIOS and send it back to warranty.

I would also be adamant to believe that a company that is capable of running 400+ GPU mining farm don't even look into a contingency plan. Anyway, nothing too personal, but I would love to know them if they are still selling their cards. lol

As for the gaming GPUs not able to handle 24/7 load operation, think again. They share the same design. They use the same chip. But workstation grade cards are clocked lower to be more stable for operation. Pretty much the same thing miners are doing.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Warranty? LOL
> 
> No offense. But if a card goes DEAD, no one would bother about looking into if the BIOS has been flashed. Besides, if they are a legit company of sort, they should be doing heavy monitoring of the inventory, backing up stuff included. So if a card acts up, flash it back the OG BIOS and send it back to warranty.
> 
> I would also be adamant to believe that a company that is capable of running 400+ GPU mining farm don't even look into a contingency plan. Anyway, nothing too personal, but I would love to know them if they are still selling their cards. lol
> 
> As for the gaming GPUs not able to handle 24/7 load operation, think again. They share the same design. They use the same chip. But workstation grade cards are clocked lower to be more stable for operation. Pretty much the same thing miners are doing.


Workstation cards also include ECC ram, you forgot that. Same physical GPU core chip yes, but usually workstation cards have different power delivery and component design on the card it's self and are generally more robust in the build, vs reference consumer cards. Some aftermarket cards are "built up" like that as well. The most notable would of been like Sapphire's Vapor-X R9 290X I owned a few years back, I pushed roughly 400 - 450 watts through the power system on that and had no issues, a little over double a reference consumer 290X. My friend again confirmed to me the ones they used were original reference consumer 290X's from AMD. An exotic aftermarket 290X would probably hold up a lot better. It's probably the reference designs that had problems handling mining load long-term. I'm just guessing here though.

EDIT: Gamer's Nexus literally just covered this exact topic 2 days ago. It could be the capacitors were burnt out in my friend's reference 290X's.

Linked to the time index for you: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=3WWfj7RF_z8#t=6m21s


----------



## mus1mus

ECC has nothing to do with longevity. I didn't forget that. But is irrelevant to your point.

As for Power Stages, hmmm, COOL IT and Live with IT.

My cards have been passed around to a few people before them landing to my hands. All Reference Models. If you know how I'd pushed them, you'll freak out.







I haven't been on Extreme Cooling yet at the time.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







^^ These are not the best clocks I was able to pull.

Also, look up my posts here to see what kind of Voltages and Mods I have got them cards into.









FYI, most aftermarket models even lags the robustness of the power section of the reference models. It's no denying that there are reference designs that have been into LN2 benchers' list.
Fact is, compared to Gigabytes as an example, reference cards are better.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> ECC has nothing to do with longevity. I didn't forget that. But is irrelevant to your point.
> 
> As for Power Stages, hmmm, COOL IT and Live with IT.
> 
> My cards have been passed around to a few people before them landing to my hands. All Reference Models. If you know how I'd pushed them, you'll freak out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been on Extreme Cooling yet at the time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ These are not the best clocks I was able to pull.
> 
> Also, look up my posts here to see what kind of Voltages and Mods I have got them cards into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, most aftermarket models even lags the robustness of the power section of the reference models. It's no denying that there are reference designs that have been into LN2 benchers' list.
> Fact is, compared to Gigabytes as an example, reference cards are better.


What voltage was it running at to achieve 1390MHz on the core?


----------



## mus1mus

1390 was super easy.







But don't ask about this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Tame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> ECC has nothing to do with longevity. I didn't forget that. But is irrelevant to your point.
> 
> As for Power Stages, hmmm, COOL IT and Live with IT.
> 
> My cards have been passed around to a few people before them landing to my hands. All Reference Models. If you know how I'd pushed them, you'll freak out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been on Extreme Cooling yet at the time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ These are not the best clocks I was able to pull.
> 
> Also, look up my posts here to see what kind of Voltages and Mods I have got them cards into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, most aftermarket models even lags the robustness of the power section of the reference models. It's no denying that there are reference designs that have been into LN2 benchers' list.
> Fact is, compared to Gigabytes as an example, reference cards are better.


But, but, my Gigabytes do kind of well. Hard to velieve they would be worse than the reference. However the other card has quite a low voltage tolerance and seems to hate too good cooling... Have you done 0.95 volt mod? Or are you able to push 1500 Mhz without it?


----------



## chris89

I'll run my machine on 3dmark Vantage Dual Xeon X5675 3.536ghz x24 threads on 390x

By the way I install 17.12.2 & ReLive tab simply doesn't respond when I click on it... Used latest DDU fresh 17.12.2 install so I reinstalled the driver a couple times now maybe I need a restart?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I'll run my machine on 3dmark Vantage Dual Xeon X5675 3.536ghz x24 threads on 390x
> 
> By the way I install 17.12.2 & ReLive tab simply doesn't respond when I click on it... Used latest DDU fresh 17.12.2 install so I reinstalled the driver a couple times now maybe I need a restart?


I wonder which motherboard you're using, or which OEM system you're using? I had a dual-1366 system for my 1080 Ti and it ran slow as dogpoop and I had to upgrade, depends on the system.. there's dual-chipset dual-1366 systems that are lots faster, I made the big mistake and went with a single-chipset dual-1366 system :/


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I wonder which motherboard you're using, or which OEM system you're using? I had a dual-1366 system for my 1080 Ti and it ran slow as dogpoop and I had to upgrade, depends on the system.. there's dual-chipset dual-1366 systems that are lots faster, I made the big mistake and went with a single-chipset dual-1366 system :/


Yes, Dell Precision T7500 here using a 2nd CPU Riser system to save space which it does fine. These Dual Xeon X5675's are a great value for $85 for the pair on eBay & a T7500 barebone with 2nd cpu riser just update the bios & set NUMA & make sure all the options are enabled in the BIOS especially I use PCIe high speed optimization enabled prioritizing data between the CPU Core & PCIe devices like SATA III Marvell HyperDuo to bypass the PCIe clock bug by using all devices of I/O over PCIe bypassing the southbridge... fun & easy

I added extra paste so the core's temp's are synced up better as the CPU is not flat & compression is lackng with the factory heatsinks but they hold true.


----------



## kithylin

That's nice for synthetics, but games aren't that multi-threaded, so.. lots of CPU cores does little to nothing for gaming. I had a pair of x5687 in a supermicro board. Still have the board and chips in the other room.. just in a box and not using em now. My big problem with trying to use that platform for gaming was the single-threaded performance was sooooooooooo slow. As much as -80% slower than say even a ivy bridge i5 for example. And yes that matters because even up to DirectX-11, most games will stuff up most of their processes in to 1-2 cpu cores even with multi-core systems. DX-9 & DX-10 games are almost entirely single-threaded for 90% of the rendering, it's just how the API's work. Games and gaming only care about raw Mhz speed and not how many cores you have, if you're gaming, 2 x 4-core chips will be as fast as or faster than 2 x 6-core chips. We only got up to true multi-threaded gaming with DirectX-12 or Vulcan.

Check single-core performance with your cinebench and see how that ranks.

Also I did some looking and.. your dell's a single-chipset design dual-1366 system just like the supermicro board I had. Means all the I/O in the system has to go through CPU #1 before it can talk to cpu #0. I didn't realize it at the time but if I had realized it I probably wouldn't of spent money in the dual-1366 system I had bought and waited.


----------



## chris89

They scale 1:1 on NUMA None Uniform Memory Allocation is the future of dual CPU computing since SMP Symmetrical Multi Processing has to wait on CPU 0 before CPU 1 can do anything as fast as memory to cpu allocation goes.

It has to do with if 1 CPU can pull from Ram & allocate to CPU 2 can read that data & process it... NUMA fixes this & yields much higher performance.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> They scale 1:1 on NUMA None Uniform Memory Allocation is the future of dual CPU computing since SMP Symmetrical Multi Processing has to wait on CPU 0 before CPU 1 can do anything as fast as memory to cpu allocation goes.
> 
> It has to do with if 1 CPU can pull from Ram & allocate to CPU 2 can read that data & process it... NUMA fixes this & yields much higher performance.


Yep numa does help.... sadly even numa can't help dual-socket as much as a second chipset in round-robin config would. There are dual-chipset boards out there. I'm still saving my dual-1366 setup in a box in the other room as an emergency backup system but probably won't use it daily for anything and try to sell it later. As nice as it is, or even a dual-chipset dual-socket system would just be too slow for any actual daily/gaming usage, at least for me. For gaming I'm waiting and looking towards some sort of quad core or 6 core or 8 core single CPU and try to clock it to 4500+ Mhz instead. Even a single-socket x58 1366 system with cpu clocked to 4.0 - 4.4 ghz would beat dual-1366 setups by quite a lot for gaming

Dual-1366 is primarily designed for workstation usage / heavy math / data-crunching usage. Not designed so much for gaming. You can use it for gaming, it just doesn't do nearly as well as a high-clocked single socket system.


----------



## chris89

Yeah it was a good value & still performs up there on 3dmark with Ryzen system... maybe less Physics FPS like 55fps for dual xeon's versus 65fps Ryzen so it's still working good for the value & low cost of ECC ram & Dual Xeon's until I get $1,000 to build a Ryzen+ System with the newer AM4 chips coming out this year


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Yeah it was a good value & still performs up there on 3dmark with Ryzen system... maybe less Physics FPS like 55fps for dual xeon's versus 65fps Ryzen so it's still working good for the value & low cost of ECC ram & Dual Xeon's until I get $1,000 to build a Ryzen+ System with the newer AM4 chips coming out this year


Yep.. they do benchmark nice.. and even the dual-1366 system I had set up benchmarked right on par with ryzen systems too, just sucked bad in actual gameplay.


----------



## chris89

Here's a tiny comparison of 3dmark Time Spy comparing my Dual Xeon X5675 to Ryzen 1700
https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/3066596/spy/2717446


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Here's a tiny comparison of 3dmark Time Spy comparing my Dual Xeon X5675 to Ryzen 1700
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/3066596/spy/2717446


What happened to your hacked up 290X pair?


----------



## chris89

Well the 290x stopped working for no apparent reason & I have the 390x still... just testing the rx 560 i just bought


----------



## chris89

Here's my most recent run with the dual xeon x5675's & the 390x on 24/7 stable 1177mhz 1350mv on 1602mhz memory on tight timings hynix 8gb

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/14622148/fs/14452878/fs/14114520/fs/14177813#

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24439810


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Here's my most recent run with the dual xeon x5675's & the 390x on 24/7 stable 1177mhz 1350mv on 1602mhz memory on tight timings hynix 8gb
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/14622148/fs/14452878/fs/14114520/fs/14177813#
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24439810


Yeah though.. like I posted before and you seemed to miss. What I had the problem with dual-1366 before was yes I could score almost the same 1:1 as modern ryzen systems (in firestrike and other benchmarks) with my 1080 Ti and dual-1366 system, but when I actually went to play games, the actual in-game performance was as much as -60% (or more) slower than how those same games ran on a 1080 Ti with a ryzen system, according to online independant benchmarks.

So yes the systems benchmark great, in synthetics, but ran like crap in actual games, sadly.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tame*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> ECC has nothing to do with longevity. I didn't forget that. But is irrelevant to your point.
> 
> As for Power Stages, hmmm, COOL IT and Live with IT.
> 
> My cards have been passed around to a few people before them landing to my hands. All Reference Models. If you know how I'd pushed them, you'll freak out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been on Extreme Cooling yet at the time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ These are not the best clocks I was able to pull.
> 
> Also, look up my posts here to see what kind of Voltages and Mods I have got them cards into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, most aftermarket models even lags the robustness of the power section of the reference models. It's no denying that there are reference designs that have been into LN2 benchers' list.
> Fact is, compared to Gigabytes as an example, reference cards are better.
> 
> 
> 
> But, but, my Gigabytes do kind of well. Hard to velieve they would be worse than the reference. However the other card has quite a low voltage tolerance and seems to hate too good cooling... Have you done 0.95 volt mod? Or are you able to push 1500 Mhz without it?
Click to expand...

No 0.95V Mod.







Some cards just crap out lower.

Be sure to maintain your Giga's VRM.







just kidding.


----------



## chris89

https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5667347


----------



## Tame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> No 0.95V Mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some cards just crap out lower.
> 
> Be sure to maintain your Giga's VRM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding.


Haha, well actually no kidding, I have upgraded the thermal pads to 11 W/m*K







I think the VRMs would have already been smoked otherwise...
I also don't have the 0.95 mod, I guess it only helps for display signal in the end... For high overclocks I use 1080p @ 25 Hz interlaced with DVI, helps with maintaining a display signal, at least on the desktop








Past that, my other card can take around 1250 mV + 388 mV, likes colder water, and other 1250 mV + 288 mV, hates too cold water, both with reduced Vdroop bios. More voltage than that and they usually just crash way faster, also depends on how heavy the graphics load is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5667347


Can the benchmark use both of your CPUs? Here's for comparison what I got with i7 3970X @ 5.1 GHz:
https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5664009


----------



## kithylin

I guess since we're throwing scores in here...

Back when I had it, my R9 290X + 3770K @ 4.8 ghz: https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5595229

And my current system, 5820K @ 4.5 ghz & 1080 Ti: https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5642989

Both cards in either system were and are running with unlocked bios's to remove power limit throttling, 1080 Ti's water cooled in custom water loop, 290X was air.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I guess since we're throwing scores in here...
> 
> Back when I had it, my R9 290X + 3770K @ 4.8 ghz: https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5595229
> 
> And my current system, 5820K @ 4.5 ghz & 1080 Ti: https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5642989
> 
> Both cards in either system were and are running with unlocked bios's to remove power limit throttling, 1080 Ti's water cooled in custom water loop, 290X was air.


3dmark vantage doesn't really use all the CPU compute horsepower more single core oriented I think.

My 390x isn't performing very well, your 290x was at like 1160mhz core


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> 3dmark vantage doesn't really use all the CPU compute horsepower more single core oriented I think.
> 
> My 390x isn't performing very well, your 290x was at like 1160mhz core


Yeah my 290X was 1160 core / 1625 mem and with the unlimited bios it ran there constantly in benchmarks and never throttled, and never dropped speed at all. But I had a really poopy 290X sample and had to feed it a whopping unhealthy 1.435v just to sustain 1160 mhz. The ram OC was nice though. Made me really, really sad to sell it.. but If I wanted a 1080 Ti I had to sell it and hop on to it before the prices went up even higher.. managed to score my 1080 Ti for $685 flat. They're up near $740 - $775 now for new ones, and going up even more. I still miss my 290X though, some day I'll pick up another one for a spare / older computer build. I'm waiting on the mining bubble to pop so they'll go back down to the $120 - $150 price that 290X's were in spring 2017. Darn miners have em up around $350 in the used market now.


----------



## bardacuda

You might have to wait until GDDR6-based cards come out and miners switch over to those. Crypto has become quite popular in the last half year or so and that popularity only seems to be growing.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> You might have to wait until GDDR6-based cards come out and miners switch over to those. Crypto has become quite popular in the last half year or so and that popularity only seems to be growing.


Yeah.. sadly. And then we have have to hope by then when the prices on used cards drop we can find an honest seller that will admit to when they mine with it, so we can avoid it and try to find an actual gamer that used one instead. Always a scary risk buying used with high performance AMD cards on ebay.


----------



## Tame

My aging cpu screws me over in 3DMark benchmarks, but at least for GPUPI it isn't too much of a hinderance








Got a good run:


----------



## mus1mus

Very Nice!
You just kicked me out of my scores on Hwbot and yo are saying you are screwed with 3D?

















Winter ambient?

19K Graphics Score


----------



## chris89

That's some immense power consumption haha I can see like 320 watts on 1177mhz so 1250Mhz+ is like 500 watts haha What core voltage to achieve stability?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> That's some immense power consumption haha I can see like 320 watts on 1177mhz so 1250Mhz+ is like 500 watts haha What core voltage to achieve stability?


2 GPUs will trip off 1250W with at 1250MHz Core and a 6-Core CPU overclocked.

1200 Core on Air.


----------



## Tame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Very Nice!
> You just kicked me out of my scores on Hwbot and yo are saying you are screwed with 3D?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter ambient?
> 
> 19K Graphics Score


Haha well, I had to push my GPUs that much harder on some of the benches going against 12s 10-core monster and even ln2 cpus... But with benches that focus more on the GPU I managed. Yeap, got to say I benefit some from the winter ambient, but I did not do anything too crazy. Also my bios mods gave a small boost, so got to thank this thread


----------



## chris89

I'm anticipating the new Tomb Raider this year called Shadow Of Tomb Raider or something else but it's coming out this Year apparently!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tame*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Very Nice!
> You just kicked me out of my scores on Hwbot and yo are saying you are screwed with 3D?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter ambient?
> 
> 19K Graphics Score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha well, I had to push my GPUs that much harder on some of the benches going against 12s 10-core monster and even ln2 cpus... But with benches that focus more on the GPU I managed. Yeap, got to say I benefit some from the winter ambient, but I did not do anything too crazy. Also my bios mods gave a small boost, so got to thank this thread
Click to expand...

Very Nice Card!

My current 290 can only do 1340ish Core and has Elpida.


----------



## chris89

Let's compare our Monster's Hunter Online Benchmark? CryEngine 720p benchmark

https://developer.nvidia.com/content/monster-hunter-online-benchmark

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/monster-hunter-official-benchmark-download.html


----------



## Tame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Very Nice Card!
> 
> My current 290 can only do 1340ish Core and has Elpida.


Thanks! I have Hynix, so 1700 Mhz memory is pretty much the norm. My other card can only do about that 1340, before it starts to seriously crap out no matter what. With other card as cold as I've had it yet, I got one Heaven run to pass at 1410 Mhz when testing. Crossfire is tricky, but the best I got was FS with card1 1360, card2 1340.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Let's compare our Monster's Hunter Online Benchmark? CryEngine 720p benchmark
> 
> https://developer.nvidia.com/content/monster-hunter-online-benchmark
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/monster-hunter-official-benchmark-download.html


Neato. Can I weigh in even though I don't have my 290X anymore?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Neato. Can I weigh in even though I don't have my 290X anymore?


Yes please my score is terrible.. haha

My old 380X out performed my 390X on this benchmark...

390X VS 380X VS GTX 470 3 WAY SLI

Windows Power Saver vs High Performance





@AdrianSC
1133mhz core 1250mhz memory on 1000mhz timing strap elpida


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tame*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Very Nice Card!
> 
> My current 290 can only do 1340ish Core and has Elpida.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I have Hynix, so 1700 Mhz memory is pretty much the norm. My other card can only do about that 1340, before it starts to seriously crap out no matter what. With other card as cold as I've had it yet, I got one Heaven run to pass at 1410 Mhz when testing. Crossfire is tricky, but the best I got was FS with card1 1360, card2 1340.
Click to expand...

One of a kind card!

So far, I have only seen like a couple of Hynix cards that can do more than 1300. Yours top all of them it seems. Minus Extreme guys.









Keepers!


----------



## kithylin

Default Ranked Test "Ranking Mode":


And re-ran it myself in the custom mode, 1920x1080 Fullscreen:


----------



## chris89

Amazing scores

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2o6JYwuIx6s


----------



## Cherryblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cherryblue*
> 
> Depends on what you wish to measure. You personally want to know how much watts draws your card. I want to know how much watt I consume.
> 
> Modem is also used to mine you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> That said, it's simply easier for me as the wattmetter is always plugged in, and I wouldn't be able able to use all ports on my powerstrip if plugged on one of the port, since the wattmetter takes space.
> 
> Remember these are my numbers, the only thing I'm doing is making my life easier, not yours. Take it or leave it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So about my modded bios, here are my current values:
> 
> 
> 
> There is still room for improvement on the intermediate clocks, but I do not have the time for now to reduce my max speed for each of the intermediate state to test the voltage limit of each frequency.


In case anyone wants to know, I attained better results with Adrenaline 17.12.2.

Went down from 340 to 304W! Pretty awesome







. 204 (idle)<->304W (mining), Load on GPU takes me 100W.

Claymore miner 10.2 (same results with 10.3). Hash: 30.05MH/s. Didn't change gpu bios from my last post, same values. Thus I suppose last driver is pretty good for my need







.

I can even play LOL while mining (80FPS constant), which is pretty great (and still under 400W).

I really am satisfied of the time spent configuring Hawai. Everyone says it's a hungry chip, but now I really feel happy with it







.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cherryblue*
> 
> In case anyone wants to know, I attained better results with Adrenaline 17.12.2.
> 
> Went down from 340 to 304W! Pretty awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 204 (idle)<->304W (mining), Load on GPU takes me 100W.
> 
> Claymore miner 10.2 (same results with 10.3). Hash: 30.05MH/s. Didn't change gpu bios from my last post, same values. Thus I suppose last driver is pretty good for my need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I can even play LOL while mining (80FPS constant), which is pretty great (and still under 400W).
> 
> I really am satisfied of the time spent configuring Hawai. Everyone says it's a hungry chip, but now I really feel happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


204 watts idle for the GPU alone it's self is pretty damn high. Unless you're referring to the entire computer draw @ the outlet? Then 204W idle may make a little more sense.


----------



## Cherryblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> 204 watts idle for the GPU alone it's self is pretty damn high. Unless you're referring to the entire computer draw @ the outlet? Then 204W idle may make a little more sense.


Hello,

Yes it's only the following from what I did and wrote here a few days/weeks now ago, so I didn't bother re-writing everything.

As you cleverly guessed







, it's the whole consumption. That's what matters for a miner. (And the only thing I can easily verify and trust with a wattmeter)


----------



## chris89

Here I just was testing to get maximum score @ 1240mhz core 1440mv 1758mhz memory on tight timings Hynix 8GB

The absolute maximum score I could pull without Tesselation was 17,094 graphics points

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/14734945/fs/14735110/fs/14733779


----------



## chris89

Look at this crazy ass high score I just yielded dude .. haha 1220mhz 1475mv 1758mhz 1050mv.


----------



## KuRiLiN

Hello friends have anyone stable bios for SAPPHIRE R9 390 8G D5 memory Elpida?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuRiLiN*
> 
> Hello friends have anyone stable bios for SAPPHIRE R9 390 8G D5 memory Elpida?


You can't use random bios off the internet with AMD GPU's. Extract and upload your bios for your card and someone will modify it for you and then you can flash it back. That's the safe way to do it.


----------



## chris89

KuRiLiN said:


> Hello friends have anyone stable bios for SAPPHIRE R9 390 8G D5 memory Elpida?


Post thumbnail of GPUz main page & attach bios .ROM as a .ZIP to AVOID JSON error.


----------



## animal_black

Hi!
Maybe somebody stored TableCalculation batch file? 
Link in top post is dead ((( 

http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=38704 (Table_Calculator.zip 2k .zip file )

Many thanks!

Best


----------



## DDSZ

animal_black said:


> Hi!
> Maybe somebody stored TableCalculation batch file?
> Link in top post is dead (((
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=38704 (Table_Calculator.zip 2k .zip file )
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> Best


Aha


----------



## animal_black

DDSZ said:


> Aha


Thanks! You are the best of the best))) 

For Google - lards bios table calculator - attached in post above


----------



## chris89

What is this table calculator?


----------



## Worldwin

Has anyone figure out how to lower the 2D power consumption i.e when you have two monitors hooked up the card. Presently only 500+ series have reduced 2D.

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_1070_Ti_FTW2/26.html

Under multimonitor the 390 pulls 73W which is drastically higher compared to the newer gen at 16w.


----------



## Worldwin

Accidental double post


----------



## animal_black

chris89 said:


> What is this table calculator?


For fixing bios table offsets after edit


----------



## chris89

Oh you can fix that with Hawaii Bios Editor.

&&&

2D power consumption, if you remain in 2D & don't want to go to 3D, I can make it use less power but have to force the GPU to low speed memory 24/7... have to reboot/ flip bios switch to go 3D... yeah its annoying


----------



## chris89

double post glitch bug***


----------



## kithylin

The gpu is supposed to stay at full memory speed with hawaii cards if you have multiple monitors. This is by design. It's not something you should be trying to defeat because this is how the cards are supposed to work. I had a 290X and 3 monitors and it was always at max memory speed all the time. Just something you have to deal with if you own a hawaii card. Newer video cards will drop ram clocks with multiple monitors in 2D mode on windows desktop, but not hawaii.


----------



## chris89

Worldwin said:


> Has anyone figure out how to lower the 2D power consumption i.e when you have two monitors hooked up the card. Presently only 500+ series have reduced 2D.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_1070_Ti_FTW2/26.html
> 
> Under multimonitor the 390 pulls 73W which is drastically higher compared to the newer gen at 16w.


Yeah so we have only 2 options... Force card into 24/7 2D memory clock, and core clock which uses like no power all the time & cool but cannot go into 3D.

Or we can reduce the memory voltage from 1000mv to 875mv & reduce memory clock down to 1250mhz & apply tighter timings, which would save like 40 watts or so, and 60 watts at load vs 1000mv. Just reduction in memory throughput, hardly any difference.


----------



## Worldwin

kithylin said:


> The gpu is supposed to stay at full memory speed with hawaii cards if you have multiple monitors. This is by design. It's not something you should be trying to defeat because this is how the cards are supposed to work. I had a 290X and 3 monitors and it was always at max memory speed all the time. Just something you have to deal with if you own a hawaii card. Newer video cards will drop ram clocks with multiple monitors in 2D mode on windows desktop, but not hawaii.


That's the concern. If we look at 480 vs 580 there is a difference in consumption and it sure wasn't a silicon change. In theory memory clocks for DPM2-6 could be lowered to 500mhz and not see adverse effects. I have no idea why the fury X is so low in that review.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-radeon-rx-580-review,5020-6.html

Here the difference is 18w vs 38w.


----------



## rootmoto

Hello, anyone still has the file: VRAM_Info_390_MC_v3.1.zip because the attachment link no longer works.


----------



## chris89

rootmoto said:


> Hello, anyone still has the file: VRAM_Info_390_MC_v3.1.zip because the attachment link no longer works.


What card do you have? 290 elpida 4gb?

thx


----------



## rootmoto

chris89 said:


> What card do you have? 290 elpida 4gb?
> 
> thx


Hello, I'm helping 2 friends to mod R9 290 and R9 290x cards, one have elpida and another one has Hynix.


----------



## chris89

rootmoto said:


> Hello, I'm helping 2 friends to mod R9 290 and R9 290x cards, one have elpida and another one has Hynix.


4gb only?


----------



## kurokami

*need some help*

first of all forgive me for my English, I do not speak native. I just found this forum and the truth is I do not understand very well how I have to change the bios to my graphic card, I have been almost 3 years with this problem. my graphic card is the r9 390 of sapphire(hynix). I do not know to what extent I can completely break the graphics card if I make the change of bios but even if this is the only solution I have found and I would like someone who could help me.
I've seen that there are people who do it, to make things easier I just need to be told what they need, I do not hurry but my motherboard does not have an internal video card, I can do things on the PC but without the AMD driver.


----------



## morecs

I've been reading the thread for a while, I really wanted to try using modded timings straps on my 290, any chance someone is willing to mod it for me?

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jLvnyMQIC5nbm946ZsQAMhRO6Fs72del/view?usp=sharing

I just can't deal with hex editing, I tried doing it myself, but I can't find anything. :-/


----------



## chris89

@morecs

Yeah I wonder how the bios are working for the ones I built for others?


----------



## morecs

@chris89

wow, thanks a bunch man!

testing your bios right now, I'm getting 1450mhz on the memory without errors using your straps.

did you just use the 1133-1250 straps for every frequency? just curious.

btw, how can I give you rep?


----------



## chris89

morecs said:


> @chris89
> 
> wow, thanks a bunch man!
> 
> testing your bios right now, I'm getting 1450mhz on the memory without errors using your straps.
> 
> did you just use the 1133-1250 straps for every frequency? just curious.
> 
> btw, how can I give you rep?


Yeah thats stock straps with a undervolt on the vddci memory from 1.000v to 0.875v for 1250mhz & 1450mhz on stock straps with undervolt is amazing

Can you make a video on youtube of the card & msi afterburner osd showing VRM & Core Temps etc?


----------



## Morests

chris89 said:


> morecs said:
> 
> 
> 
> @chris89
> 
> wow, thanks a bunch man!
> 
> testing your bios right now, I'm getting 1450mhz on the memory without errors using your straps.
> 
> did you just use the 1133-1250 straps for every frequency? just curious.
> 
> btw, how can I give you rep?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thats stock straps with a undervolt on the vddci memory from 1.000v to 0.875v for 1250mhz & 1450mhz on stock straps with undervolt is amazing
> 
> Can you make a video on youtube of the card & msi afterburner osd showing VRM & Core Temps etc?
Click to expand...

Oh, I reset the vdcci back to 1v, I was getting black screens. 

I limited the gpu to 85c, so it doesn't go over that, I set my core clock to 1000mhz with 1030mv(after vdroop), I need new thermal paste, that's why I'm undervolting. 

I'm really interested in changing the memory timings, but thanks.


----------



## morecs

Morests said:


> Oh, I reset the vdcci back to 1v, I was getting black screens.
> 
> I limited the gpu to 85c, so it doesn't go over that, I set my core clock to 1000mhz with 1030mv(after vdroop), I need new thermal paste, that's why I'm undervolting.
> 
> I'm really interested in changing the memory timings, but thanks.


I settled for 925mV on the VDCCI with the memory @ 1375Mhz, I noticed marginally better thermals (the GPU throttles less when it hits 85C, It settles @ 975Mhz and 130W power consumption (on the chip power sensor))


----------



## chris89

Oh so there was no point in me helping you with the bios in the 1st place if you made it better some how? Letting it throttle its ass off & reduce clock & increase the temperature & reduce tdp limit... idk what to think about helping here on overclock.net forum.. its like the devil setup this whole world appearing as a busy world filled with herds of zombie minions, just to temp the children of god to turn evil, which they remain solid in the light & now we just wait around until the very end... while the devil postpones continuously continuously continuously, insanely annoying little serpent man.


----------



## kithylin

chris89 said:


> Oh so there was no point in me helping you with the bios in the 1st place if you made it better some how? Letting it throttle its ass off & reduce clock & increase the temperature & reduce tdp limit... idk what to think about helping here on overclock.net forum.. its like the devil setup this whole world appearing as a busy world filled with herds of zombie minions, just to temp the children of god to turn evil, which they remain solid in the light & now we just wait around until the very end... while the devil postpones continuously continuously continuously, insanely annoying little serpent man.


Dude seriously... whatever you're smoking.. I want some... :lachen:


----------



## Morests

chris89 said:


> Oh so there was no point in me helping you with the bios in the 1st place if you made it better some how? Letting it throttle its ass off & reduce clock & increase the temperature & reduce tdp limit... idk what to think about helping here on overclock.net forum.. its like the devil setup this whole world appearing as a busy world filled with herds of zombie minions, just to temp the children of god to turn evil, which they remain solid in the light & now we just wait around until the very end... while the devil postpones continuously continuously continuously, insanely annoying little serpent man.


Sorry, what?

Yeah, you did nothing I couldn't have done myself (I already UVed my bios), I explicitly said I needed memory timings straps modded, If you can't do that you're not helping, sorry.


----------



## Tame

kithylin said:


> Dude seriously... whatever you're smoking.. I want some... :lachen:


I think you can't start by following these from his sig:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk8n_Te6is0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX7Dja0cf9c


----------



## ct65

Anyone upload evvg1 decoder? I can't find it on internet.


----------



## mirzet1976

ct65 said:


> Anyone upload evvg1 decoder? I can't find it on internet.


Here


----------



## timjamesz06

I searched for a while in this thread, and a few others, for a solution to my issue or similar problems, but I couldn't find anything. I've modded the BIOS on a handful of R9 390 GPUs (various manufacturers). Just simple undervolting and fan adjustment (cards are used for mining). The modded BIOSes work fine, no CSM support issues. My problem is that the max ASIC temperature seems to do nothing. It's getting hot here and I don't supply my GPUs with refrigerated air so during the heat of the day (it can hit 100degF ambient) I want them to throttle back automatically. I do the same thing with my Polaris cards, no problem. And it's not a power issue so I don't want to adjust the TDP.

All I can figure is maybe the max ASIC temp limit only works in fuzzy logic fan mode, but that doesn't seem to make sense. Multiple GPUs, even moved one to another MOBO to test, the GPUs will run right past the max ASIC temp without a clock decrease. I am of course verifying the new BIOS 'took' by pulling it and re-reading it. Using HawaiiBiosReader 2.17 (most recent release). If I need to Hex edit I will, but every indication is that I should be modifying the max ASIC temp, which I'm already doing so I wouldn't know what else to change. For what it's worth, I've never been able to change the Max Temp in MSI Afterburner either for these 390s. Thanks in advance.


----------



## morecs

timjamesz06 said:


> I searched for a while in this thread, and a few others, for a solution to my issue or similar problems, but I couldn't find anything. I've modded the BIOS on a handful of R9 390 GPUs (various manufacturers). Just simple undervolting and fan adjustment (cards are used for mining). The modded BIOSes work fine, no CSM support issues. My problem is that the max ASIC temperature seems to do nothing. It's getting hot here and I don't supply my GPUs with refrigerated air so during the heat of the day (it can hit 100degF ambient) I want them to throttle back automatically. I do the same thing with my Polaris cards, no problem. And it's not a power issue so I don't want to adjust the TDP.
> 
> All I can figure is maybe the max ASIC temp limit only works in fuzzy logic fan mode, but that doesn't seem to make sense. Multiple GPUs, even moved one to another MOBO to test, the GPUs will run right past the max ASIC temp without a clock decrease. I am of course verifying the new BIOS 'took' by pulling it and re-reading it. Using HawaiiBiosReader 2.17 (most recent release). If I need to Hex edit I will, but every indication is that I should be modifying the max ASIC temp, which I'm already doing so I wouldn't know what else to change. For what it's worth, I've never been able to change the Max Temp in MSI Afterburner either for these 390s. Thanks in advance.


yep, also want that to be clarified, I have noticed the same behavior, I've been using a speedfan curve because fuzzy logic does nothing, and I need a lower thermal limit. tried editing the algorithm sensitivity with a hex editor, but it did nothing, also, I have no Idea what the range is for fuzzy logic sensitivity, so I gave up on that.


----------



## kithylin

timjamesz06 said:


> I searched for a while in this thread, and a few others, for a solution to my issue or similar problems, but I couldn't find anything. I've modded the BIOS on a handful of R9 390 GPUs (various manufacturers). Just simple undervolting and fan adjustment (cards are used for mining). The modded BIOSes work fine, no CSM support issues. My problem is that the max ASIC temperature seems to do nothing. It's getting hot here and I don't supply my GPUs with refrigerated air so during the heat of the day (it can hit 100degF ambient) I want them to throttle back automatically. I do the same thing with my Polaris cards, no problem. And it's not a power issue so I don't want to adjust the TDP.
> 
> All I can figure is maybe the max ASIC temp limit only works in fuzzy logic fan mode, but that doesn't seem to make sense. Multiple GPUs, even moved one to another MOBO to test, the GPUs will run right past the max ASIC temp without a clock decrease. I am of course verifying the new BIOS 'took' by pulling it and re-reading it. Using HawaiiBiosReader 2.17 (most recent release). If I need to Hex edit I will, but every indication is that I should be modifying the max ASIC temp, which I'm already doing so I wouldn't know what else to change. For what it's worth, I've never been able to change the Max Temp in MSI Afterburner either for these 390s. Thanks in advance.





morecs said:


> yep, also want that to be clarified, I have noticed the same behavior, I've been using a speedfan curve because fuzzy logic does nothing, and I need a lower thermal limit. tried editing the algorithm sensitivity with a hex editor, but it did nothing, also, I have no Idea what the range is for fuzzy logic sensitivity, so I gave up on that.


How hot are your cards getting, exactly? R9 390 series of cards are designed to run up to and at 95c before they thermal throttle by AMD. This is by design and this is how the cards are intended to work. 95c is 203F. All AMD reference R9 390's run typical gaming temps of 90c <-> 95c constantly all the time and are perfectly fine, and this is normal operation, and there is nothing to worry about, the cards are supposed to do this per AMD. Now, if your cards are exceeding 95c, then that's something you should be concerned about.


----------



## morecs

It gets hot enough to make me uncomfortable.
85C is the maximum I'm willing to stomach, I'm waiting for a morpheus II to arrive so I can overclock it.

as it is, it gets pretty hot, even with an -100mv undervolt.


----------



## morecs

morecs said:


> It gets hot enough to make me uncomfortable.
> 85C is the maximum I'm willing to stomach, I'm waiting for a morpheus II to arrive so I can overclock it.
> 
> as it is, it gets pretty hot, even with an -100mv undervolt.


let me explain a little better.

In my country, graphics cards are reeealy expensive, I just got myself a 290, and it was a really, reeeally good deal, but I want to keep it until navi or volta consumer cards arrive, and maybe even further. That can take a while.

so here's how I'm thinking:

I need to take really good care of this gpu, going to buy a better cooler and some good quality paste, I'm going to run it undervolted and I'm not going to let it run too hot.

I'm fully aware of what AMD claims to be the safe operating temperature limits of the card. I don't intend to let it run at those limits, because I think that it is too hot. I'm aware that the silicon can handle it, I'm worried about the components surrounding the gpu core.

I'm not going to run it at 95ºC, I don't care what strangers on the internet say, If the card fails I'm the one footing the bill, so I'll just do things as I feel comfortable doing.


----------



## timjamesz06

I'll second morecs on this one. Semiconductors follow an Arrhenius equation for junction breakdown. It's generally accepted that not much happens until your get to 55-65C, after that junctions will die at a rate that increases exponentially (roughly) with temperature increase. I don't mean they will instantly start dying, we're talking about mean TTF. It goes from 'forever' to some non-infinite number. I have no doubt that well built GPUs can survive gaming temps of 90C for two or three years on average, depending on duty cycle. That's beside the point. I am under the belief (an educated belief in my opinion) that not running them over 70C, keep in mind I run them 24/7, will extend their life. It's impossible to say if it means they will last twice as long or three times as long and it's even more impossible to say if that extended life matters economically, but it's what I want to do. No cooling solution helps when you're in a 100degF hotbox.

Legacy fan mode works for me. I use fuzzy logic fan modes on polaris cards since they come out of the box using it. My bottom line is that I want/need to understand why lowering my max ASIC temp does not throttle (underclock) the cards. I'd rather not be argumentative about how hot is ok. I just want to understand why my cards won't throttle; ie am I adjusting the wrong value? I can throttle my Polaris cards, I can throttle my Maxwell cards, but not these Hawaii cards.

Morecs - in regard to fuzzy logic fan control, I've had luck on my polaris cards by just decreasing the 'target temp', called different things in different editors, and increasing sensitivity/granularity by a factor of 2 (or more). Fuzzy logic does not operate like a fan curve though. If you think you can make it work like a fan curve, you will be disappointed. Took me a while to accept that.


----------



## kithylin

morecs said:


> let me explain a little better.
> 
> In my country, graphics cards are reeealy expensive, I just got myself a 290, and it was a really, reeeally good deal, but I want to keep it until navi or volta consumer cards arrive, and maybe even further. That can take a while.
> 
> so here's how I'm thinking:
> 
> I need to take really good care of this gpu, going to buy a better cooler and some good quality paste, I'm going to run it undervolted and I'm not going to let it run too hot.
> 
> I'm fully aware of what AMD claims to be the safe operating temperature limits of the card. I don't intend to let it run at those limits, because I think that it is too hot. I'm aware that the silicon can handle it, I'm worried about the components surrounding the gpu core.
> 
> I'm not going to run it at 95ºC, I don't care what strangers on the internet say, If the card fails I'm the one footing the bill, so I'll just do things as I feel comfortable doing.


I'm with you and personally, I do my best to keep all of my video cards, air cooled or water cooled below 80c at all times. 80c is the absolute maximum for me. However it's not just amd said it would do that, what I was trying to state is if you buy an AMD reference stock R9 390, they kind with the long plastic shroud and "round blower fan", these run 90c - 95c by default all the time. Like take it out of the box and run it and they run 90c. I wouldn't like it personally but they do it and they're usually work 1-2 years like that. It would probably work and last at least 1 year, maybe a bit longer. By then you'll probably at least hit ROI mining and be looking to buy new cards. You'd probably have to be prepared to toss the cards in the bin after that point though, 1 year run 24-7 @ 90C+ would most likely render the cards unusable for normal gaming / kill any resale value by then.


----------



## p4r4n0id

Anyone has any good modded bios for a GB 390X G1? I'd like to give it a try. =)
It's doing 1100MHz / 1600MHz with stock bios (untouched voltage as it is locked).


----------



## kithylin

p4r4n0id said:


> Anyone has any good modded bios for a GB 390X G1? I'd like to give it a try. =)
> It's doing 1100MHz / 1600MHz with stock bios (untouched voltage as it is locked).


Just to clear it up the voltage is -NOT- locked, no AMD R9 290X or 390X have locked voltage. Just you have to use a custom bios to change it.


----------



## RHCP

I've been running a bios overclocked 290x (1180 MHz @ 1400 mV - stock ram settings) in a triple 1080p 60 Hz monitor setup for the last 8 months without issue. I just replaced one of my 60 Hz monitors with a 1440p 144 Hz monitor and have noticed some weird overclocking issues.

Firstly, I'm using a high quality certified displayport cable which has been guaranteed to work at 1440p 144 Hz.

After specifying 144 Hz in the windows display options, the monitor generally worked fine for basic desktop applications. However, when launching games the monitor would turn black/blank permanently (sometimes out of range appears) or constantly cycle between a blank screen and the game. This was a result of the GPU overclock, but this is where things get weird.

The maximum GPU clock I can now run is 1100MHz @ 1300 mV in most games, however quake champions still has issues with this. 
If i set the voltage to anything higher than 1300 mV the screen issues instantly reappear regardless of the GPU core clock. For example, 1010 MHz (10 MHz above stock) @ 1310 mV results in issues, but 1130 MHz @ 1300 mV is fine. I'm using wattman to limit the core clock and voltage for testing (it's worked fine in the past).

Q1. Does increasing the display resolution reduce maximum overclock? (I assume yes)
Q2. Does increasing the display refresh rate to 120 or 144 Hz reduce the maximum overclock?
Q3. Why does increasing the VCore above 1300 mV now result in the blank screen when previously 1400 mV worked fine?
Q4. Is there anything I can do to fix this? Going from 1180 back to the stock 1000 MHz really sucks


Thanks in advance.

P.S. I'm using the latest 18.2.1 radeon drivers.


----------



## diggiddi

You might be having PSU issues, what are its specs how old is your current PSU?


----------



## RHCP

diggiddi said:


> You might be having PSU issues, what are its specs how old is your current PSU?


Seasonic M12D 850W.

Although the PSU is old, I doubt it's causing a problem. These issues only began happening the exact moment I started using the new monitor with a 120 or 144 Hz refresh rate setting. I can go back to 60 Hz refresh rate and it all works fine with the overclock. Surely setting a display rate of 120 Hz can't be that much of a power burden? 

Thanks.


----------



## kithylin

RHCP said:


> Seasonic M12D 850W.
> 
> Although the PSU is old, I doubt it's causing a problem. These issues only began happening the exact moment I started using the new monitor with a 120 or 144 Hz refresh rate setting. I can go back to 60 Hz refresh rate and it all works fine with the overclock. Surely setting a display rate of 120 Hz can't be that much of a power burden?
> 
> Thanks.


No but I'm starting to think that despite your cable you used, and how it "claims" to be quality, that most likely will be the culprit.
1080p @ 60hz = 4.46 Gbps
1440p @ 144hz = 15.93 Gbps

You're requiring more than 3 times your original bandwidth out of the cable.

You should be using an 8ft maximum distance cable and no longer or this won't work, overclock or not. There's no established standard for displayport cables to conform to and a lot of cables "Claim" to be "good enough", even expensive name brand ones. But the reality is most don't cut it.

What you're describing is quite literally the definition of inaccurate cable: screen losing signal.

Also about burdern, were you using vsync and/or FreeSync before for [email protected]? If so your 290X was most likely running half speed / throttled down in most games to run 1080p60. And now that you're trying to get it to push 1440p/144, it's most likely trying to run 100% maxed out in every game just to try and do that for you. A single 290X is rather weak for this sort of gaming work.


----------



## RHCP

kithylin said:


> What you're describing is quite literally the definition of inaccurate cable: screen losing signal.


It's the third cable i've tried, and its the only one which would allow 120 or 144 Hz to display correctly - at least on the desktop. The other two cables would just blank screen immediately after selecting that refresh rate.


It may be the cable... but I can't understand why. The reason I don't think it's the cable is because when setting the GPU to default clocks (1000 Mhz @ 1250 Mv) I can run games perfectly fine at 1440p 144 Hz without a SINGLE issue. It's only when overclocking the GPU that issues arise.

Yesterday I tried a whole heap of different configurations and settings - one monitor VS multi-monitor, freesynch enabled/disabled, overclocked vs non-overclocked, [email protected], [email protected] (on the 1440p monitor), and various combinations of the above.

From the testing:
1) [email protected] with stock GPU clock = stable games

2) [email protected] Hz (freesync disabled or enabled) games and heaven rune fine with an 1180 Mhz GPU clock.

3) Refresh rate > 60 at 1080P OR 1440p with a 60 Hz refresh required lowering the GPU overclock a bit to get a stable display in games. This was tested using the 1440P monitor.

4) 1440p @ 120 or 144 Hz required lowering the overclock substantially. Most games were stable at around 1090 or 1100 Mhz, but quake champions always had issues unless stock clocks were used... although, this may be due to the game still being in early access.

5) Freesync and multi-monitor vs single monitor didn't seem to influence anything.



kithylin said:


> Also about burdern, were you using vsync and/or FreeSync before for [email protected]? If so your 290X was most likely running half speed / throttled down in most games to run 1080p60. And now that you're trying to get it to push 1440p/144, it's most likely trying to run 100% maxed out in every game just to try and do that for you. A single 290X is rather weak for this sort of gaming work.


I didn't use freesync previously while running [email protected], and GPUZ showed the card was almost always maxed when running PUBG, heaven, OW etc. I think you're right though, using 1440p, 140 Hz and possibly the displayport seems to place an additional burden on the card and as a result can't OC as highly.


----------



## kithylin

RHCP said:


> I didn't use freesync previously while running [email protected], and GPUZ showed the card was almost always maxed when running PUBG, heaven, OW etc. I think you're right though, using 1440p, 140 Hz and possibly the displayport seems to place an additional burden on the card and as a result can't OC as highly.


It's tough to say. In my weird situation I have my computer 20ft away in a different room and need a rather long cable to reach that far, so trying to push any kind of signal at that distance is pretty tough on a cable. I literally went through 20 different cables from ebay and amazon, all of them claiming to support up to 4K @ 60hz (Which should of been way more bandwidth than I needed) and I was just trying to push 1080p @ 80hz with freesync (when I still had my 290X), and I finally after all of that found one cable that actually worked. I'm under the impression that everyone lies out their arse for advertising what a cable can and can not do when it comes to displayport and it's just a mixed bag of finding one that works for your needs.

About your card though. No matter which way you clock it or set it up, it is a fact that running [email protected] is going to require a lot more effort from your card than [email protected], even if the card was maxed out before. I bet if you watched GPU-Z you might see a higher wattage draw for VDDC in the [email protected] mode.

I would guess the higher load on the card is making your previously stable clocks suddenly unstable. That's interesting for sure though and I've never seen that with video cards and overclocking before.


----------



## BUDAFILMS

Hi everybody,

I use hackintosh for work.
I am using an Asus 390X Strix, and I want to know if someone can share a bios to edit a little faster. Not too much, but I want to try something better in render times. 

Thank you!


----------



## kithylin

BUDAFILMS said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I use hackintosh for work.
> I am using an Asus 390X Strix, and I want to know if someone can share a bios to edit a little faster. Not too much, but I want to try something better in render times.
> 
> Thank you!


Extract the bios from your card with GPU-Z and post it here as an attachment (use .zip or .rar) and someone will probably help you with that.


----------



## Shonk

It would help if you say how to calculate the SSVID & SSDID




MihaStar said:


> Greetings, friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have good news to those who had card misdetection or dreamed about changing their Subsystem Vendor ID and Device ID for any reasons.
> 
> So, here's the guide:
> *SSVID and SSDID changing guide* (Click to show)
> 
> Everything is quite clear I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just calculate the 2h*SSVID and 2h*SSDID values and write them down to offsets 74h and 7Ch.
> In fact, the resulting value will take 2 bytes + 1 excessive bit (sometimes), so those excessive bits are written to the upper half-bytes (values 3*1*h and 5*1*h in the example).
> In case your values suit into just 2 bytes (small values), the upper half-byte should be zeroed (values would be 3*0*h and 5*0*h respectively).
> 
> There's one more field for SSVID and SSDID, where they lie in unmodified state (a little before PCI Data Structure beginning with "PCIR" header), so we add new values here too.
> 
> After that just fix the checksum with HawaiiBIOSReader and voila!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might have some fun like that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Example* (Click to show)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @OneB1t, you could implement this stuff to the BIOSReader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I could see, the offsets are identical for 390/X and 290/X BIOSes, don't know about Fiji though...


----------



## JMK

Hey everyone,

I've got a small problem when overclocking the memory on my 290 Tri-X OC.
When applying a +100mV offset in Afterburner over standard voltages (993mV for DPM0), 1650MHz on the memory is fine.
I've done multiple runs of Fire Strike, Time Spy and various games using 1650 on the memory. When I don't apply that +100mV offset, the screen goes black as soon as I hit apply.

While editing the VBIOS such that DPM0 has a voltage of 1093mV (and all other DPM states have a higher, SVI2 compliant voltage) and all states except DPM0 have memory speeds of 1650MHz,
the card does post, Windows loads but won't show my login screen: it stays black. The same happens when applying my Afterburner overclock on startup with the stock VBIOS.
Also, when using Afterburner to apply the voltage offset and the memory overclock, I am unable to wake my PC from sleep mode, as the screen just stays black.

Does anyone know what exactly I need to do to have Windows load correctly with 1650MHz, and to be able to wake my PC from sleep mode?


----------



## kithylin

JMK said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've got a small problem when overclocking the memory on my 290 Tri-X OC.
> When applying a +100mV offset in Afterburner over standard voltages (993mV for DPM0), 1650MHz on the memory is fine.
> I've done multiple runs of Fire Strike, Time Spy and various games using 1650 on the memory. When I don't apply that +100mV offset, the screen goes black as soon as I hit apply.
> 
> While editing the VBIOS such that DPM0 has a voltage of 1093mV (and all other DPM states have a higher, SVI2 compliant voltage) and all states except DPM0 have memory speeds of 1650MHz,
> the card does post, Windows loads but won't show my login screen: it stays black. The same happens when applying my Afterburner overclock on startup with the stock VBIOS.
> Also, when using Afterburner to apply the voltage offset and the memory overclock, I am unable to wake my PC from sleep mode, as the screen just stays black.
> 
> Does anyone know what exactly I need to do to have Windows load correctly with 1650MHz, and to be able to wake my PC from sleep mode?


I don't know about getting the bios edited correctly and windows posting correctly, but I can talk about the other part. When I did own my 290X and had it overclocked with a properly tuned bios, sleep mode didn't work either, even with voltages correct. In general if you're overclocking a lot something in your computer, either CPU or system ram or video card, just forget sleep mode. Sleep mode is really pointless any more anyway. With modern systems having < 20 second boot times with SSD's, we may as well just turn the computer off and start it up again.


----------



## Leandr

Hi 

i Have 390X gaming from MSI. I'm trying to find a Bios like PT3 (with LCC) to be ready for a Water block (fullcover EK). But i cant find anything. Everything is just for 290X.

PLS someone have a idea how modify the the old 290X PT3 for 390X or have one already? I suppose direct flash of 290X PT3 will decrease allocated memory to 4 GB or something worse .


----------



## MihaStar

Shonk said:


> It would help if you say how to calculate the SSVID & SSDID


I thought the explanation was clear enough...

There's a note to bytes 76h and 7Eh. I already mentioned it but do it again!

They are not empty initially and should retain their upper bits unchanged. 

The maximum SSVID/SSDID value can be FFFFh, the FFFFh*2h = 1FFFEh, and this upper "1" is moved to the byte 76h or 7Eh, making them equal 31h or 51h respectively.
Otherwise, SSVID/SSDID will stay within two bytes, even being doubled, and there's nothing to move to 76h and 7Eh, and they will retain at default values of 30h/50h.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lfpeacemaker

i was reading this thread and there are people that mod bios, someone here still do this? if yes I will send my stock bios and i would be very grateful, its a r9 390


----------



## chris89

Yeah I can help even know I'm homeless atm


----------



## chris89

p4r4n0id said:


> Anyone has any good modded bios for a GB 390X G1? I'd like to give it a try. =)
> It's doing 1100MHz / 1600MHz with stock bios (untouched voltage as it is locked).


Here ya go


----------



## p4r4n0id

Thank you @chris89
Btw, do you think that those 1.333vcore are safe? Are you confortable with it?


I hope that everything gets sorted out for you bro.


----------



## chris89

p4r4n0id said:


> Thank you @chris89
> Btw, do you think that those 1.333vcore are safe? Are you confortable with it?
> 
> 
> I hope that everything gets sorted out for you bro.


Yeah thanks man & yeah 1333mv core is essential & 1.275v is stock for 390x but I think u can go to 1150mhz on 1333mv maybe? 

How are the results on HWinfo & Temps & performance etc? Whats your CPU?

I wish I had a bro that would give me a bed to sleep in on the forums haha Maybe ill take up an ad on here... Bed wanted.. Heavy Overclocker haha with Rep haha


----------



## diggiddi

Where ya at?


----------



## chris89

Missouri


----------



## granets

*XFX R9 290 BE*

Hello guys, I have a R9 290 and yesterday my PC just froze, and after that, no matter what I did, my Windows just boots to a black screen. Did some reading, and removed the AMD graphics driver. With the basic microsoft driver, my PC boots normaly and works, but performance is terrible. After some more reading, I just wanted to know, if I can maybe lower the performance of my card through a modified BIOS to get it to work as normal again. Right now GPU core is at 980MHz and Memory is at 1250MHz I think. Am I right in believing that I can modify the BIOS to lower the clock speeds, and maybe voltage, and possibly get the card to work as before? 
I have nothing to lose, so if someone can assist me, please shoot me a message.


----------



## chris89

granets said:


> Hello guys, I have a R9 290 and yesterday my PC just froze, and after that, no matter what I did, my Windows just boots to a black screen. Did some reading, and removed the AMD graphics driver. With the basic microsoft driver, my PC boots normaly and works, but performance is terrible. After some more reading, I just wanted to know, if I can maybe lower the performance of my card through a modified BIOS to get it to work as normal again. Right now GPU core is at 980MHz and Memory is at 1250MHz I think. Am I right in believing that I can modify the BIOS to lower the clock speeds, and maybe voltage, and possibly get the card to work as before?
> I have nothing to lose, so if someone can assist me, please shoot me a message.


Can you attach your bios .zip here?


----------



## granets

chris89 said:


> Can you attach your bios .zip here?


Sure thing. Here it is. Thanks in advance
https://drive.google.com/file/d/15q6AXIsX0FEM1wP7aM6KzikCNIR1rtZb/view?usp=sharing
For some reason, I can't attach the file here. I get an error.


----------



## Lordoomon

Help to make BIOS for production here are my 2 bios from 2 R9 390 msi and r9 390 x HP video cards


----------



## chris89

granets said:


> Sure thing. Here it is. Thanks in advance
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/15q6AXIsX0FEM1wP7aM6KzikCNIR1rtZb/view?usp=sharing
> For some reason, I can't attach the file here. I get an error.


1133mhz 1333mv 1250mhz 875mv 84c max unlimited power limit

http://www.mediafire.com/file/0446524spc872i6/Granets.1133.1250.1333.875.rom



Lordoomon said:


> Help to make BIOS for production here are my 2 bios from 2 R9 390 msi and r9 390 x HP video cards


sure upload the bios here or http://www.mediafire.com


----------



## Lordoomon

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yvhhfxpbm1c6lub/MSI r9 390 HP r9 390x.zip?dl=0
here is my bios


----------



## granets

chris89 said:


> 1133mhz 1333mv 1250mhz 875mv 84c max unlimited power limit
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/0446524spc872i6/Granets.1133.1250.1333.875.rom
> 
> 
> 
> sure upload the bios here or http://www.mediafire.com


Hello,
Thanks for the file, but it didn't work  Still having a black screen as soon as I install the drivers.
I once did something to the bios to get it to a blue screen, when installing the drivers, but that was all I could manage (with like 900MHz on the vRAM, although I am not quite sure if that was right).
Anyways, thanks for the effort, I guess that card goes to the bin.


----------



## Lordoomon

Lordoomon said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yvhhfxpbm1c6lub/MSI r9 390 HP r9 390x.zip?dl=0
> here is my bios


Please help me edit the BIOS, thank you in advance, here are two of my bios from MSI R9 390 and from HP R9 390x. BIOS I need for mining, I saw you wrote above that it is possible to make 35-38 mh/s


----------



## chris89

Sure upload your bios ill help

@mikeyy233

http://www.mediafire.com/file/77e9x4099a36g04/1173.1563.1373.1000.rom


----------



## chris89

granets said:


> Hello,
> Thanks for the file, but it didn't work  Still having a black screen as soon as I install the drivers.
> I once did something to the bios to get it to a blue screen, when installing the drivers, but that was all I could manage (with like 900MHz on the vRAM, although I am not quite sure if that was right).
> Anyways, thanks for the effort, I guess that card goes to the bin.


get both stock bios from both switch positions, and also write down the exact model number/ serial number of the card & we can search for the stock bios on Techpowerup... maybe you have the wrong bios installed...

It could be an OS issue as well... I had that before and the OS was the fault... try DDU first then install only via Device Manager but lets troubleshoot some more

Whats the card exactly etc etc and your board & your OS etc etc? *Pull the card .. clean the 16x PCIe slot with alcohol & clean the PCIe slot with toothbrush & alcohol & reseat and make sure there is no scratches on the 16x PCIe Slot*


----------



## Lordoomon

chris89 said:


> Sure upload your bios ill help
> 
> [MENTIOhello, is this me?N=524250]mikeyy233[/MENTION]
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/77e9x4099a36g04/1173.1563.1373.1000.rom


hello, is this me?


----------



## chris89

Lordoomon said:


> hello, is this me?


That bios is for Mikeyy233, but if you want a bios mod maybe you can send yours?


----------



## Lordoomon

on page 408 I sent you 2 bios


----------



## Lordoomon

Lordoomon said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yvhhfxpbm1c6lub/MSI r9 390 HP r9 390x.zip?dl=0
> here is my bios


sos


----------



## sinnedone

What exactly are you guys modifying in BIOS?


Is it just memory timings are you modifying core clocks with higher frequencies and voltage?

Been thinking about trying to get some extra performance out of a couple of 290x and 390x's


----------



## chris89

Lordoomon said:


> on page 408 I sent you 2 bios


http://www.mediafire.com/file/lz7a0owkuwioflj/Lordoomon - 390x.zip


----------



## chris89

sinnedone said:


> What exactly are you guys modifying in BIOS?
> 
> 
> Is it just memory timings are you modifying core clocks with higher frequencies and voltage?
> 
> Been thinking about trying to get some extra performance out of a couple of 290x and 390x's


Increasing the power limit to unlimited ie 57599 helps a lot to prevent throttling and get max fps but also other things too... wanna send your bios?


----------



## sinnedone

chris89 said:


> Increasing the power limit to unlimited ie 57599 helps a lot to prevent throttling and get max fps but also other things too... wanna send your bios?



Sure 

Got two cards, let me know what you see in there. Haven't really tried to push these to see what they'll clock too.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/c8w1bjarecc82xt/Hawaii390x8gbcard1.rom?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/s1eqb158e9lq37t/Hawaii390x8gbcard2.rom?dl=0



AND Why cant attach files anymore since they changed the site... IS it a setting somewhere?


----------



## Lordoomon

chris89 said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/file/lz7a0owkuwioflj/Lordoomon - 390x.zip


Thanks, I will try I will unsubscribe


----------



## chris89

sinnedone said:


> Sure
> 
> Got two cards, let me know what you see in there. Haven't really tried to push these to see what they'll clock too.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/c8w1bjarecc82xt/Hawaii390x8gbcard1.rom?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/s1eqb158e9lq37t/Hawaii390x8gbcard2.rom?dl=0
> 
> AND Why cant attach files anymore since they changed the site... IS it a setting somewhere?


It appears its the Drag Files Here To Attach doesn't work... maybe need Firefox or Chrome or something? I use only Opera & Microsoft Edge... Maybe we need to use Internet Explorer idk

http://www.mediafire.com/file/mw3b70geic2qvg0/1133 1563.zip



Lordoomon said:


> Thanks, I will try I will unsubscribe


Please dont unsubscribe, would like to know if it works well for you?


----------



## Lordoomon

chris89 said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/file/lz7a0owkuwioflj/Lordoomon - 390x.zip


Hi, I flashed BIOS, on 3 r9 390 x I earned normally, and on msi r9 390 the driver constantly crashes because of new bios, reinstallation of drivers does not help, prompt please, you just do dispersal through bios, timings do not rule?


----------



## sinnedone

chris89 said:


> sinnedone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> Got two cards, let me know what you see in there. Haven't really tried to push these to see what they'll clock too.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/c8w1bjarecc82xt/Hawaii390x8gbcard1.rom?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/s1eqb158e9lq37t/Hawaii390x8gbcard2.rom?dl=0
> 
> AND Why cant attach files anymore since they changed the site... IS it a setting somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> It appears its the Drag Files Here To Attach doesn't work... maybe need Firefox or Chrome or something? I use only Opera & Microsoft Edge... Maybe we need to use Internet Explorer idk
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/mw3b70geic2qvg0/1133 1563.zip
> 
> 
> 
> Lordoomon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I will try I will unsubscribe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please dont unsubscribe, would like to know if it works well for you?
Click to expand...



Chris89, would it be possible to get the same BIOS you made me but with default clocks?

One of my cards while stable under benchmarks under actual gameplay will crash. I'd like to see what the max overclock is with those changes you made to power limit and voltages etc.

Thank you


----------



## chris89

sinnedone said:


> Chris89, would it be possible to get the same BIOS you made me but with default clocks?
> 
> One of my cards while stable under benchmarks under actual gameplay will crash. I'd like to see what the max overclock is with those changes you made to power limit and voltages etc.
> 
> Thank you


http://www.mediafire.com/file/w2tpg... mod and 1333mv and fan speed mod 84c max.zip


----------



## Lordoomon

Lordoomon said:


> Hi, I flashed BIOS, on 3 r9 390 x I earned normally, and on msi r9 390 the driver constantly crashes because of new bios, reinstallation of drivers does not help, prompt please, you just do dispersal through bios, timings do not rule?


tell me please, you can do the maximum overclocking, and change the timings for faster memory?


----------



## p4r4n0id

Hi @chris89

Hope you doin well !

Could you please mod my stock BIOS with your memory tweaks (with the tighter timmings + everything that you have in your own 390X) + increase/unlimit the power limit? I pretend to leave the original voltage as the card gets a bit too hot for my taste with increased voltage (mid 70's) and the performance increase from just a 30Mhz boost, isn't that worth it.

Thanks!


----------



## sinnedone

chris89 said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/file/w2tpg... mod and 1333mv and fan speed mod 84c max.zip


Thank you


----------



## DREAD_XI

Hey guys, long time creeper first time poster. You guys are awesome here!!! I have a XFX R9 290x DD and I have been trying different things with my bios. I want to get rid of downclocking when I run a game. I changed just GPU clock 2 to 1000 my stock speed and it locks there just fine all the time. I want it to downclock to say 300-600 if needed on desktop then max out in game. When I force it to 1000 games run better and I am not worried about the power or wear on the card. If I set anything else the GPU will jump around and I get lag... I tried a bit to fiddle with the DPM but crashed and had to re flash a few times. I hate power play and want to just bypass it all together. I used to run all of my cards with MSI afterburner unofficial OC but with these new drivers I can't. If someone could help I would be very thankful. Thanks


Edit: Forgot to mention I have tried every driver from 16.12.2 to 18.7.1 and my card never stays at 1000Mhz ingame or near it for long even with MSI Afterburner. Gonna add my bios as well incase anyone knows what I could do. For now I am using my locked at 1000.rom when I wanna game then restarting to my stock.rom when I'm not. /Annoying


----------



## chris89

p4r4n0id said:


> Hi @chris89
> 
> Hope you doin well !
> 
> Could you please mod my stock BIOS with your memory tweaks (with the tighter timmings + everything that you have in your own 390X) + increase/unlimit the power limit? I pretend to leave the original voltage as the card gets a bit too hot for my taste with increased voltage (mid 70's) and the performance increase from just a 30Mhz boost, isn't that worth it.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks try this 



DREAD_XI said:


> Hey guys, long time creeper first time poster. You guys are awesome here!!! I have a XFX R9 290x DD and I have been trying different things with my bios. I want to get rid of downclocking when I run a game. I changed just GPU clock 2 to 1000 my stock speed and it locks there just fine all the time. I want it to downclock to say 300-600 if needed on desktop then max out in game. When I force it to 1000 games run better and I am not worried about the power or wear on the card. If I set anything else the GPU will jump around and I get lag... I tried a bit to fiddle with the DPM but crashed and had to re flash a few times. I hate power play and want to just bypass it all together. I used to run all of my cards with MSI afterburner unofficial OC but with these new drivers I can't. If someone could help I would be very thankful. Thanks
> 
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention I have tried every driver from 16.12.2 to 18.7.1 and my card never stays at 1000Mhz ingame or near it for long even with MSI Afterburner. Gonna add my bios as well incase anyone knows what I could do. For now I am using my locked at 1000.rom when I wanna game then restarting to my stock.rom when I'm not. /Annoying


Solved try this use atiwinflash uninstall driver first via dev manager without checking software too so it auto reinstalls upon boot after completion of flash. It takes a couple minutes to flash.


----------



## p4r4n0id

chris89 said:


> Thanks try this


Hey,

Still gives me some minimal artifacts.

Can you dial down the clock 1-2 notches? Between 1070MHz-1080MHz would be ok I guess.


----------



## DREAD_XI

chris89 said:


> Thanks try this
> 
> 
> 
> Solved try this use atiwinflash uninstall driver first via dev manager without checking software too so it auto reinstalls upon boot after completion of flash. It takes a couple minutes to flash.



I'll try this out. I have been using DDU in safemode and not allowing drivers on restart. See if my card likes it. I am currious at the 1094 max clock. I have never tested over 1050 on my card and I never go over 80c with Heaven running for about 30 mins. Thanks!


----------



## chris89

DREAD_XI said:


> I'll try this out. I have been using DDU in safemode and not allowing drivers on restart. See if my card likes it. I am currious at the 1094 max clock. I have never tested over 1050 on my card and I never go over 80c with Heaven running for about 30 mins. Thanks!


post your hwinfo vrm temperatures too


----------



## DREAD_XI

chris89 said:


> post your hwinfo vrm temperatures too



Well going to go back to my old.rom... The one you sent has me at 500mhz at idle instead of 300mhz. my temps are higher at idle and it is still going to 1000mhz stock instead of the 1094mhz it has here on the .rom you sent... It was downclocking even worse. I was at 700mhz max in a few different games that on stock rom I still get 900+mhz... It only maxed to the 1000mhz in Heaven benchmark. I appreciate the help but for now I guess I will continue to use my maxed out rom when I want to game then flip the switch to stock and restart when I am just normally using the PC. I uninstalled everything AMD before I flashed like normal in safe mode. Appreciate ya trying to help though.


----------



## virpz

Fantastic thread and fantastic job !!!

Attached is the Powercolor R9 290/X bios wih the R390 MC for the custom pcb LF R29FA v1.0 and Hynix BFR memory. 
Within the compressed archive there are three rom files, one is for stock clocks, one for Gpu1100/Mem1400 and a third one for GPU1050/Mem1550. The 290x I have here is a lemon and can't go past 1000MHz for the GPU but then you can change clocks with ease using HawaiiReader. 

I have tried moa rom from the Devil R9 390X with BFR timings ad clocks but then I had some crazy behavior when the memory was being loaded, not sure what's the problem.


----------



## chris89

DREAD_XI said:


> Well going to go back to my old.rom... The one you sent has me at 500mhz at idle instead of 300mhz. my temps are higher at idle and it is still going to 1000mhz stock instead of the 1094mhz it has here on the .rom you sent... It was downclocking even worse. I was at 700mhz max in a few different games that on stock rom I still get 900+mhz... It only maxed to the 1000mhz in Heaven benchmark. I appreciate the help but for now I guess I will continue to use my maxed out rom when I want to game then flip the switch to stock and restart when I am just normally using the PC. I uninstalled everything AMD before I flashed like normal in safe mode. Appreciate ya trying to help though.


Try these and run sensors only and get the top & bottom vrm readings their are two


----------



## pehoko

Hello, I have R9 290 Gigabyte reference design. Card is very hot, if not then very loud. Could someone help me to edit bios or give some useful bios? Tnx!


----------



## chris89

pehoko said:


> Hello, I have R9 290 Gigabyte reference design. Card is very hot, if not then very loud. Could someone help me to edit bios or give some useful bios? Tnx!


Use vsync all the time to cool the card down but this is power delimited power limit meaning no power limit so unlimited yield for 1094mhz core clock at 1275mv try it but please post your HWINFO entire screen I need to see both VRM temperature sensor pages all sensor readings and core to know how its doing.

Run it through a game of your liking and post temperature & performance results.


----------



## PunkX 1

chris89 said:


> Look at this crazy ass high score I just yielded dude .. haha 1220mhz 1475mv 1758mhz 1050mv.


What is the voltage under load when using 1475mv? Unfortunately for some reason once the GPU voltage hits 1.3v under load, the screen flickers. It goes into a black screen and then the game comes back on and then after a few seconds again a black screen and this continues until I reduce the voltage. Any solution to this?


----------



## pehoko

chris89 said:


> Use vsync all the time to cool the card down but this is power delimited power limit meaning no power limit so unlimited yield for 1094mhz core clock at 1275mv try it but please post your HWINFO entire screen I need to see both VRM temperature sensor pages all sensor readings and core to know how its doing.
> 
> Run it through a game of your liking and post temperature & performance results.


Look:


----------



## DREAD_XI

chris89 said:


> Try these and run sensors only and get the top & bottom vrm readings their are two


I'll check them out when I get some time. The issue with downclocking started at windows 10 1803 but I'm not reverting back again.


----------



## chris89

PunkX 1 said:


> What is the voltage under load when using 1475mv? Unfortunately for some reason once the GPU voltage hits 1.3v under load, the screen flickers. It goes into a black screen and then the game comes back on and then after a few seconds again a black screen and this continues until I reduce the voltage. Any solution to this?


Its because you need to replace with Fujipoly Xtreme pads on the VRM because black screen means overheating GPU... Turn fans to 100% when pushing voltage

What gpu is yours? also upload your bios here so I can at least send u one that might help a little.



pehoko said:


> Look:


Cool dude, upload Hwinfo sensors data i need to see all 390x vrm sensors all of them clear down to the bottom of the page 



DREAD_XI said:


> I'll check them out when I get some time. The issue with downclocking started at windows 10 1803 but I'm not reverting back again.


Cool dude, upload Hwinfo sensors data i need to see all 390x vrm sensors all of them clear down to the bottom of the page


----------



## pehoko

well here is picture:


----------



## chris89

pehoko said:


> well here is picture:


Try this faster bios


----------



## pehoko

Tnx, but I need some "slower" bios as card is very hot and loud.


----------



## chris89

pehoko said:


> Tnx, but I need some "slower" bios as card is very hot and loud.


You could try this bios


----------



## pehoko

chris89 said:


> You could try this bios


Tnx man, seems 1000mhz working fine, but card is still hot and loud. I need to inspect thermal paste, but the previous owner says that all is new as thermal pads and card is fully cleaned. I even can't underclock it properly, everthing lower than -50mv brings me black screen even on 800mhz.


----------



## p4r4n0id

p4r4n0id said:


> Still gives me some minimal artifacts.
> 
> Can you dial down the clock 1-2 notches? Between 1070MHz-1080MHz would be ok I guess.


Artifacting at 1094MHz, can you change it to something between 1070-1080MHz ?

Thanks


----------



## chris89

p4r4n0id said:


> Artifacting at 1094MHz, can you change it to something between 1070-1080MHz ?
> 
> Thanks


Try this little extra voltage


----------



## chris89

pehoko said:


> Tnx man, seems 1000mhz working fine, but card is still hot and loud. I need to inspect thermal paste, but the previous owner says that all is new as thermal pads and card is fully cleaned. I even can't underclock it properly, everthing lower than -50mv brings me black screen even on 800mhz.


Your welcome, take some pictures of the video card for us to see... is it a blower or a after market cooler?


----------



## pehoko

Reference design:
https://static.gigabyte.com/Product/3/4821/20160816173802_big.png


----------



## PunkX 1

chris89 said:


> Its because you need to replace with Fujipoly Xtreme pads on the VRM because black screen means overheating GPU... Turn fans to 100% when pushing voltage
> 
> What gpu is yours? also upload your bios here so I can at least send u one that might help a little.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool dude, upload Hwinfo sensors data i need to see all 390x vrm sensors all of them clear down to the bottom of the page
> 
> 
> 
> Cool dude, upload Hwinfo sensors data i need to see all 390x vrm sensors all of them clear down to the bottom of the page


It's custom liquid cooled so temps don't rise above 46c. It's the XFX R9 390. Uploaded my stock bios file here.


----------



## chris89

PunkX 1 said:


> It's custom liquid cooled so temps don't rise above 46c. It's the XFX R9 390. Uploaded my stock bios file here.


Try this BIOS


----------



## PunkX 1

chris89 said:


> Try this BIOS


was that for 1133MHz? I can hit 1170MHz on the core.


----------



## chris89

PunkX 1 said:


> was that for 1133MHz? I can hit 1170MHz on the core.


Try the 1133 to start then go up after u find a good maximum speed... 1200mhz 1400mv is good max for water... most guys on water run them at 1200mhz.


----------



## PunkX 1

chris89 said:


> Try the 1133 to start then go up after u find a good maximum speed... 1200mhz 1400mv is good max for water... most guys on water run them at 1200mhz.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDQHrHTAGhI


Thanks for those bios files as well. So far I flashed the 1133MHz bios you gave me and increased voltages and clock via afterburner and ended up with 1190/1700Mhz, Here's what Firestrike score I managed to achieve.


----------



## chris89

PunkX 1 said:


> Thanks for those bios files as well. So far I flashed the 1133MHz bios you gave me and increased voltages and clock via afterburner and ended up with 1190/1700Mhz, Here's what Firestrike score I managed to achieve.


Nice man! Nice Score!


----------



## PunkX 1

chris89 said:


> Nice man! Nice Score!


Thanks! Could you help me tighten memory straps?


----------



## chris89

PunkX 1 said:


> Thanks! Could you help me tighten memory traps?


I cant because I dont have my documentation to do so but if u download HxD, there is a guide.


----------



## kithylin

PunkX 1 said:


> Thanks! Could you help me tighten memory traps?


I would very much like to know how you are trapping your memory. What bait do you use?


----------



## PunkX 1

kithylin said:


> I would very much like to know how you are trapping your memory. What bait do you use?


haha...should have been "straps". lol
Looking to get the highest score on Firestrike with my R9 390. Let's see how many other 390's I can leave in the dust.


----------



## chris89

Download HxD https://mh-nexus.de/en/downloads.php?product=HxD20

Open .rom & search for 40 9C 00 & it shows up the timings in your rom here

Just replace say the 1750mhz strap or the 1625mhz strap with the 1500mhz strap, the difference is barely noticeable even on benchmarks.

This BIOS uses the 1500mhz strap on 1625mhz+ up to 1749mhz memory & uses 1175mhz to start at 1375mv so you will have all the head room to push it to the max.


----------



## chris89

kithylin said:


> I would very much like to know how you are trapping your memory. What bait do you use?


If you attach your BIOS I can add the strap like his, its super easy for me.


----------



## p4r4n0id

chris89 said:


> If you attach your BIOS I can add the strap like his, its super easy for me.


Hey Chris

Can you do this for mine? (And reduce its core clock to 1075MHz please)

Thanks a bunch


----------



## chris89

p4r4n0id said:


> Hey Chris
> 
> Can you do this for mine? (And reduce its core clock to 1075MHz please)
> 
> Thanks a bunch


Sure, this one uses a tighter strap on the 1500mhz clock so u can leave the memory at stock & have tighter timings & 1075mhz as requested.


----------



## p4r4n0id

chris89 said:


> Sure, this one uses a tighter strap on the 1500mhz clock so u can leave the memory at stock & have tighter timings & 1075mhz as requested.


Awesome 

Thanks again bud.


----------



## chris89

p4r4n0id said:


> Awesome
> 
> Thanks again bud.


Let me know how its working & what game do u play?


----------



## p4r4n0id

I don't play that much anymore tbh.
Lately it's been like 10mins sessions of FarCry5 and csgo MM, thats quite it. The last 2 games that I remember to have finished them was TW3 and GTA V and that was a while ago already.

The thing is I just love to tweak the card further and further, do some benchs runs and see the gains I can take from it.


----------



## chris89

p4r4n0id said:


> I don't play that much anymore tbh.
> Lately it's been like 10mins sessions of FarCry5 and csgo MM, thats quite it. The last 2 games that I remember to have finished them was TW3 and GTA V and that was a while ago already.
> 
> The thing is I just love to tweak the card further and further, do some benchs runs and see the gains I can take from it.


Yeah me too. I wish you had some Far Cry 5 youtube footage?


----------



## vortex240

virpz said:


> Fantastic thread and fantastic job !!!
> 
> Attached is the Powercolor R9 290/X bios wih the R390 MC for the custom pcb LF R29FA v1.0 and Hynix BFR memory.
> Within the compressed archive there are three rom files, one is for stock clocks, one for Gpu1100/Mem1400 and a third one for GPU1050/Mem1550. The 290x I have here is a lemon and can't go past 1000MHz for the GPU but then you can change clocks with ease using HawaiiReader.
> 
> I have tried moa rom from the Devil R9 390X with BFR timings ad clocks but then I had some crazy behavior when the memory was being loaded, not sure what's the problem.


Hi virpz

I just picked up a Club 3d rolay ace r9 290 and it also has the custom pcb LF R29FA v1.0 and Hynix memory but it is H5GQ2H24AFR. Can you please point me in the right direction how to insert the 390 memory controller into it.

I'm using bios 015.047.000.003.000000
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/166889/166889

It seems to be the newest for this custom board with a 290 series.

The card does 1130/1385 with 1.18Vcore. At these settings my Firestrike graphics score is 14286, which seems to be beating every other score I've seen.
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16068200


If anyone also would be able to help me to mod this bios to include the 390 controller I would appreciate it.


cheers guys!


----------



## vortex240

chris89 said:


> Yeah me too. I wish you had some Far Cry 5 youtube footage?


Hey Chris,

Maybe you can help me with the bios mod question I posted just above, I read few pages back and maybe you can point me in the right direction of where to get started.

Thanks


----------



## chris89

vortex240 said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> Maybe you can help me with the bios mod question I posted just above, I read few pages back and maybe you can point me in the right direction of where to get started.
> 
> Thanks


Can you please attach your dumped BIOS just to be safe? 

Your BIOS comes 1350mhz memory already so are you just wanting more performance? Timings aren't going to do anything at all honestly.

Theres almost no point in doing this but you could replace the 1250mhz strap with the tighter strap but it doesn't usually work. Here's a guide...

The Sapphire Tri-X 390X 8GB here below has hex length 270 in HxD

sapphire trix 390x timings length 270

40 9C 00 00 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 84 94 12 12 F0 54 0B 07 15 09 73 02 00 20 41 00 22 DD 1C 08 1B 04 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 06 05 0D 0E 27 0F 16 0E 80 38 01 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 E7 AC 35 22 10 55 0D 0A 20 8E F5 04 00 24 81 00 22 DD 1C 08 34 09 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0C 08 17 1B 4F 17 21 10 90 5F 01 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 31 46 26 20 55 0E 0B 22 0F 96 05 00 26 A2 00 22 DD 1C 08 3C 0A 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0D 0A 1A 1D 59 19 23 11 A0 86 01 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 B5 46 29 30 55 0E 0C 24 90 26 06 00 26 A2 00 22 DD 1C 08 44 0B 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0E 0A 1C 20 62 1B 25 11 74 B7 01 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 6B BD 57 2F 40 55 0F 0D 28 92 F7 06 00 48 C5 00 22 FF 1C 08 4C 0D 14 20 5A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 10 0C 20 24 6F 1E 29 12 

*48 E8 01* 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 8C C5 58 34 60 55 0F 0F 2C 94 B8 07 00 48 C5 00 22 FF 1C 08 5C 0F 14 20 5A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 12 0D 23 28 7B 22 2D 13

*1C 19 02* 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE CD 59 39 80 55 11 11 2E 15 89 08 00 48 C6 00 22 33 9D 08 6C 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 14 0F 26 2B 88 25 2F 15

*A4 2C 02* 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3B 80 55 11 11 2F 96 D9 08 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 6C 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 27 2D 8D 26 30 15 

*F0 49 02* 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3D 90 55 11 12 30 96 49 09 00 4A E6 00 22 33 9D 08 74 01 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 15 0F 29 2F 94 27 31 16 

*C4 7A 02* 00 99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 10 DE 7B 44 80 55 13 12 37 19 4B 0A 00 4C 06 01 22 55 9D 08 75 04 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 18 11 2D 34 A4 2A 38 16

*98 AB 02* 00 99 91 33 20 00 00 00 00 31 62 7C 48 90 55 13 13 39 9A DB 0A 00 4C 06 01 22 55 9D 08 7D 05 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 19 12 30 37 AD 2C 3A 17 

*40 0D 03* 00 BB B1 33 20 00 00 00 00 73 EE 8D 53 80 55 15 13 3E 9E 5D 0C 00 4E 26 01 22 88 9D 08 7E 05 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 01 20 1C 14 38 40 C5 30 3F 17

Strap end 1125MHz (74 B7 01) , Range = 1001-1125MHz
Strap end 1250MHz (*48 E8 01*) , Range = 1126-1250MHz
Strap end 1375MHz (1C 19 02) , Range = 1251-1375MHz
Strap end 1500MHz (F0 49 02) , Range = 1376-1500MHz
Strap end 1625MHz (C4 7A 02) , Range = 1501-1625MHz
Strap end 1750MHZ (98 AB 02) , Range = 1626-1750MHz


----------



## vortex240

Hi Chris,

The attached bios was dumped using the latest atiwinflash - I've flashed it back on and verified it works properly. It is identical to the one in the link I included in my original post.

To just clarify, I read users modding the 290 bios with the 'memory controller' from a 390 bios. Does this mean all that the mods do is modify the memory timmings? Or is there an actual memory controller module in the bios that is changed? 

The card I'm using is the Club 3D Royal Ace 290 - this is using the new custom pcb LF R29FA v1.0 and Hynix memory H5GQ2H24AFR. Apparently Powercolor/club3d/visiontek released this simplified pcb to save cost about a year into r9 production.

https://www.kitguru.net/components/...lub3d-r9-290x-royalace-superoverclock-review/
There is a picture of the new pcb in this review incase you are interested.


Yes, I was hoping to get a bit more performance. Just to confirm, the bios you attached is the one I linked to but you already modded it? Wow that's quick! Thank you!.


I've added voltage, but 1160 seems to be the max with +75mv. Not exaclty worth the +50watts just for 30mhz. So I was looking to see if maybe on the memory side things could be improved.


----------



## chris89

vortex240 said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> The attached bios was dumped using the latest atiwinflash - I've flashed it back on and verified it works properly. It is identical to the one in the link I included in my original post.
> 
> To just clarify, I read users modding the 290 bios with the 'memory controller' from a 390 bios. Does this mean all that the mods do is modify the memory timmings? Or is there an actual memory controller module in the bios that is changed?
> 
> The card I'm using is the Club 3D Royal Ace 290 - this is using the new custom pcb LF R29FA v1.0 and Hynix memory H5GQ2H24AFR. Apparently Powercolor/club3d/visiontek released this simplified pcb to save cost about a year into r9 production.
> 
> https://www.kitguru.net/components/...lub3d-r9-290x-royalace-superoverclock-review/
> There is a picture of the new pcb in this review incase you are interested.
> 
> 
> Yes, I was hoping to get a bit more performance. Just to confirm, the bios you attached is the one I linked to but you already modded it? Wow that's quick! Thank you!.
> 
> 
> I've added voltage, but 1160 seems to be the max with +75mv. Not exaclty worth the +50watts just for 30mhz. So I was looking to see if maybe on the memory side things could be improved.


Can you clock the ram to 1500mhz?

I replaced your 1250mhz-1374mhz strap with the 1125mhz strap from the new Sapphire Tri-X 390X 8GB Hynix, to see if you get any more performance with a tighter memory strap? 

I also quieted down the fan profile.


----------



## vortex240

Yes, with +25mv I can go with my mem up to 1500 but otherwise I'm stuck at 1375. At the same time, I know that mem on hawaii when clocked that high can still run but it will just produce a lot of errors and the error correction will simply negate any performance.

The issue is that I can't increase the core voltage using wattman past 1250mv which shows as 1.88v-1.21v at load in gpuz and afterburner. Even with +50%power target it fluctuates but stays mostly at 1.88v.

The fan profile on this card is actually perfect, but I will give this modded bios a try when I'm back from the office this evening and let you know.

Thanks again for you help!


----------



## vortex240

Hey Chris,

I lost about 10% performance with those memory settings so I'll stick to the stock bios. Btw - you should have mentioned that you increased the voltage all the way to 1.33V - which resulted in additional 100watts of power draw as you completely removed the power limit.

I figured out how to mod the basic settings like fan/power/clocks in Hawaii Reader - I'm just going to increase the boost voltage from 1.88v to ~1.2-1.22v. I know where but I'm not sure yet as to the proper value I have to use for to achieve that, as replacing 1333 that you inserted with 1200 resulted in 1.44v.


----------



## chris89

vortex240 said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> I lost about 10% performance with those memory settings so I'll stick to the stock bios. Btw - you should have mentioned that you increased the voltage all the way to 1.33V - which resulted in additional 100watts of power draw as you completely removed the power limit.
> 
> I figured out how to mod the basic settings like fan/power/clocks in Hawaii Reader - I'm just going to increase the boost voltage from 1.88v to ~1.2-1.22v. I know where but I'm not sure yet as to the proper value I have to use for to achieve that, as replacing 1333 that you inserted with 1200 resulted in 1.44v.


Yeah thats strange but yeah stock 65288 is 1.25v max on 290 & 1.275v on 390... If you leave 65288 it should be less voltage than any custom value.

Are you trying to gain performance or?


----------



## modd1uk

After endless hours searching, hopefully I've found the right place to be.

Got a 290X Tri X OC 8GB here, with a fan pointing at it it can run heaven for 12+ hours, or sometimes crash within a few hours. Without a fan pointing at it it can run for a few hours without issue, or crash within an hour.

The cards been stripped down, cleaned out properly and some new TIM applied incase it was a heat issue.

I've just dropped the memory clock to 1300 from 1375 (1375 is stock) and i'm running the test without a fan.

My initial thoughts are is it needs a bit more voltage to run stable at 1375 mem, so if its stable at 1300 I will apply a bit of voltage in afterburner and try and run the same test at 1375 again.

I've attached my bios file incase anybody thinks they can help.

Not trying to gain performance I just want it stable at its stock clocks. If it can pass 24 hours in heaven I'd consider it stable.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chris89

modd1uk said:


> After endless hours searching, hopefully I've found the right place to be.
> 
> Got a 290X Tri X OC 8GB here, with a fan pointing at it it can run heaven for 12+ hours, or sometimes crash within a few hours. Without a fan pointing at it it can run for a few hours without issue, or crash within an hour.
> 
> The cards been stripped down, cleaned out properly and some new TIM applied incase it was a heat issue.
> 
> I've just dropped the memory clock to 1300 from 1375 (1375 is stock) and i'm running the test without a fan.
> 
> My initial thoughts are is it needs a bit more voltage to run stable at 1375 mem, so if its stable at 1300 I will apply a bit of voltage in afterburner and try and run the same test at 1375 again.
> 
> I've attached my bios file incase anybody thinks they can help.
> 
> Not trying to gain performance I just want it stable at its stock clocks. If it can pass 24 hours in heaven I'd consider it stable.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I would use the stock fans and ill create a good fan profile. The 8gb hynix should be able to handle running at 1500mhz though... Maybe needs better timings?


----------



## modd1uk

chris89 said:


> I would use the stock fans and ill create a good fan profile. The 8gb hynix should be able to handle running at 1500mhz though... Maybe needs better timings?


This cards running Elpida fella according to GPUz.


----------



## vortex240

chris89 said:


> Yeah thats strange but yeah stock 65288 is 1.25v max on 290 & 1.275v on 390... If you leave 65288 it should be less voltage than any custom value.
> 
> Are you trying to gain performance or?



You don't remember blasting the voltage to 1.33V or removing the power limit? Come on dude - you can kill someone's card like that.

I figured out how to do the rest myself. 

Also NO - you can have a custom value other then 65288 which will result in a lower voltage. Anyways thanks man, but I'm not sure you know what you are doing anymore. Anyways thanks a take care.


----------



## SYNCHRON1C

Hey guys

I've got a Sapphire 290 Tri-X OC 4gb card, used to have the problem with numerous crashes due to the automatic downclocking, which I resolved by installing Clockblocker software to keep it stuck at 1000mhz constantly.

However I am hoping to discontinue use of the program as I would rather not have it running all the time in the background, and checking whether to adjust the clock every 10 seconds, so I am wondering if anyone has a BIOS that just removes the automatic downclocking at keeps it at 1000mhz?

Also I noticed there was a newer BIOS released in 2015; 015.049.000.040.000000

I am on 043 at the moment. However I noticed that in the newest BIOS it does not show support for my Hynix memory, but does say "Autodetect", so you this BIOS will be fine, and does anyone have any experience with it? If so, does it prevent the downclocking at all?

Thanks!


----------



## vortex240

SYNCHRON1C said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I've got a Sapphire 290 Tri-X OC 4gb card, used to have the problem with numerous crashes due to the automatic downclocking, which I resolved by installing Clockblocker software to keep it stuck at 1000mhz constantly.
> 
> However I am hoping to discontinue use of the program as I would rather not have it running all the time in the background, and checking whether to adjust the clock every 10 seconds, so I am wondering if anyone has a BIOS that just removes the automatic downclocking at keeps it at 1000mhz?
> 
> Also I noticed there was a newer BIOS released in 2015; 015.049.000.040.000000
> 
> I am on 043 at the moment. However I noticed that in the newest BIOS it does not show support for my Hynix memory, but does say "Autodetect", so you this BIOS will be fine, and does anyone have any experience with it? If so, does it prevent the downclocking at all?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey - I had a Trix like that. Check your voltage at load and idle with gpuz or afterburner. What is happening is that Sapphire has few cards out that simply did not pass frequency validation properly as far as the memory controller goes.


What I did was simply flashed a bios that runs the card at a slightly higher voltage. The cooler can handle it, from what I remember I used a Asus bios from one of their OC models(non DC2, a reference board).


----------



## Merutsu

SYNCHRON1C said:


> I've got a Sapphire 290 Tri-X OC 4gb card, used to have the problem with numerous crashes due to the automatic downclocking, which I resolved by installing Clockblocker software to keep it stuck at 1000mhz constantly.
> Also I noticed there was a newer BIOS released in 2015; 015.049.000.040.000000


just upload the original bios from your card, i'll do some fixes. I used the same card (tri-x 290 OC with hynix memory and reference PCB) before moved to rx580, so i remember the bios settings.
bios 015.049.xxx is probably for another revision of r9 290 (based on non-reference PCB, but called "tri-x r9 290" too), it will not work with your card.


----------



## vortex240

Merutsu said:


> just upload the original bios from your card, i'll do some fixes. I used the same card (tri-x 290 OC with hynix memory and reference PCB) before moved to rx580, so i remember the bios settings.
> bios 015.049.xxx is probably for another revision of r9 290 (based on non-reference PCB, but called "tri-x r9 290" too), it will not work with your card.


All Trix cards use the reference PCB, only the Toxic cards had a custom pcb. As long as the bios has has autodect, it the proper memory support - it will work.

You can use Hawaii Memoryinfo to find out which memory the card has and they download the correct bios from the Techpowerup database.


----------



## Merutsu

vortex240 said:


> All Trix cards use the reference PCB, only the Toxic cards had a custom pcb. As long as the bios has has autodect, it the proper memory support - it will work.


Nope. It might break the card or just won't work until you recover the bios =)

E285 and E289 are completely different boards.

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/153454/sapphire-r9290-4096-140115 - this one for tri-x 290 reference PCB
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/170580/sapphire-r9290-4096-150129 - and this for tri-x 290 custom PCB
they aren't compatible.


----------



## vortex240

Merutsu said:


> Nope. It might break the card or just won't work until you recover the bios =)
> 
> E285 and E289 are completely different boards.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/153454/sapphire-r9290-4096-140115 - this one for tri-x 290 reference PCB
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/170580/sapphire-r9290-4096-150129 - and this for tri-x 290 custom PCB
> they aren't compatible.


You are right - I forgot there was a limited run of the samsung based boards. I have had 3 Trix cards myself and, apart from that one particular variant the rest are ref pcb. OP should check regardless with the hawaii memoryinfo utility. If it is ref the what I had to do will for for him.


----------



## SYNCHRON1C

Merutsu said:


> just upload the original bios from your card, i'll do some fixes. I used the same card (tri-x 290 OC with hynix memory and reference PCB) before moved to rx580, so i remember the bios settings.
> bios 015.049.xxx is probably for another revision of r9 290 (based on non-reference PCB, but called "tri-x r9 290" too), it will not work with your card.


Hey Merutsu, thanks for the offer! I don't have the original BIOS backed up anymore, and when I tried to export my current BIS through GPU-Z my PC just froze.

I'm in talks with Sapphire at the moment so hopefully I can get my original BIOS off of them, or maybe they will just replace my card since it's not functioning properly unless I use ClockBlocker to keep the clock speed up, which causes some not desirable latency, noise, and heat.

Thanks again, will get back as soon as I hear from them.


----------



## chris89

SYNCHRON1C said:


> Hey Merutsu, thanks for the offer! I don't have the original BIOS backed up anymore, and when I tried to export my current BIS through GPU-Z my PC just froze.
> 
> I'm in talks with Sapphire at the moment so hopefully I can get my original BIOS off of them, or maybe they will just replace my card since it's not functioning properly unless I use ClockBlocker to keep the clock speed up, which causes some not desirable latency, noise, and heat.
> 
> Thanks again, will get back as soon as I hear from them.


Uninstall the display driver first in the device manager without removing software, then save the BIOS without the display driver active (imperative) & then mod & flash the bios & restart to auto-reinstall the driver upon restart to test. I do this every time I flash, because often enough the whole system freezes upon flashing or anything with the BIOS with the display driver installed.


----------



## Shonk

Can someone explain to me how i calculate the correct value to insert into the bios

Current ID
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B1&SUBSYS_E285174B

ID i want
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B1&SUBSYS_40011002


I understand that i have to goto
Left String (Card ID)
00000070 04 05 06

0A C5 31 = E285 (MY Card ID)
00 16 40 = 00B0 (AMD Reference Card ID) 
00 08 30 = 0470 (ASUS Card ID)

This works Fine and my Card ID changes to 00BO (AMD Reference Card ID)

Right String (Vendor ID)
00000070 0C 0D 0E

96 2E 50 = 174B (Sapphire)
04 20 50 = 1002 (AMD)
86 20 50 = 1043 (ASUS)

This works fine and my Vendor ID changes to 1002 (AMD)

I want to change the Card Id to 4001

So it actually id's as AMD Radeon R9 290 instead of AMD Radeon R9 200 Series

but have no idea how to convert 4001 into the 2h*SSVID
can someone please either give me the value or tell me how to convert it

Thanks


----------



## Shonk

Ok i have worked it out without fully understanding it
though im not sure if i could get letters and uneven numbers

04 20 50 = 1002

04 = 50% of 04 = 02?
20 = 50% of 20 = 10?
50 = %?
1002


02 80 50 = 4001
4001

Radeon Drivers now pick it up as 
AMD Radeon R9 290

If anyone wants of copy 

Sapphire TRI-X R9 290 4G D5 (11227-00)
Bios Version 015.044.000.011.000000 (E285HBOC-U004)
Reference PCB
1100 Core
5600 Ram
TDP 238
Power Limit 238
TDC Limit 229
VDDC Offset = 0
Temp Target 2: 74 instead of 80
AMD GOP 1.66.0.15.50 (April 2018)

DPM0 300
DPM1 483
DPM2 767
DPM3 976
DPM4 1023
DPM5 1062
DPM6 1090
DPM7 1100

Both ID's Changed (you have to flash with atiflash -f -p 0 filename.rom)
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/203541/203541


----------



## Toxazo

Hi All!
So I have a Asus DCUII 290x with the 2 years old Gungstar bios for the elpida mem.
Do we have here a better one for me?
And how to change name of card from 290x to 390x?


----------



## chris89

Toxazo said:


> Hi All!
> So I have a Asus DCUII 290x with the 2 years old Gungstar bios for the elpida mem.
> Do we have here a better one for me?
> And how to change name of card from 290x to 390x?


If you want to upload your BIOS, its best to stick with the original BIOS to prevent issues down the road. Particularly idle voltage is different on many cards.


----------



## Shonk

you have to change the revision from 00 to 80 to get it to id as a 390/390x
i dont know how to do it though or if it can be done via bios edit

PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B1&SUBSYS_40011002&REV_00

see the REV_00


----------



## chris89

I tested this in the past & it still showed up as an r9 200 series gpu in gpuz & device manager & no extra performance or anything


----------



## Shonk

chris89 said:


> I tested this in the past & it still showed up as an r9 200 series gpu in gpuz & device manager & no extra performance or anything


you didnt do it properly then if it showed up as AMD67B1.2 still (R9 200 Series)
as you can see the only thing different is the revision 80 instead of 00

i changed mine to AMD67B1.1 AMD Radeon R9 290 as i hated it showing as 200 Series


here's the R9 290 / R9 390 inf entry's

AMD67B1.1 = "AMD Radeon R9 290"
AMD67B1.2 = "AMD Radeon R9 200 Series"
AMD67B1.3 = "AMD Radeon (TM) R9 390 Series"

"%AMD67B1.1%" = ati2mtag_HawaiiDS, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B1&SUBSYS_40011002&REV_00
"%AMD67B1.2%" = ati2mtag_HawaiiDS, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B1&REV_00
"%AMD67B1.3%" = ati2mtag_HawaiiDS, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B1&REV_80


----------



## chris89

Shonk said:


> you didnt do it properly then if it showed up as AMD67B1.2 still (R9 200 Series)
> as you can see the only thing different is the revision 80 instead of 00
> 
> i changed mine to AMD67B1.1 AMD Radeon R9 290 as i hated it showing as 200 Series
> 
> 
> here's the R9 290 / R9 390 inf entry's
> 
> AMD67B1.1 = "AMD Radeon R9 290"
> AMD67B1.2 = "AMD Radeon R9 200 Series"
> AMD67B1.3 = "AMD Radeon (TM) R9 390 Series"
> 
> "%AMD67B1.1%" = ati2mtag_HawaiiDS, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B1&SUBSYS_40011002&REV_00
> "%AMD67B1.2%" = ati2mtag_HawaiiDS, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B1&REV_00
> "%AMD67B1.3%" = ati2mtag_HawaiiDS, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B1&REV_80


Yeah I guess so, maybe ill try doing this in the future in the BIOS. Right now all I have is a 390X 8GB so no 290X to test. I may order another 290X or 390X in the future for Crossfire.


----------



## Minibjorn

Greetings all 



I own two Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-Xs. Lovely cards, but slightly too hot'n'hungry for a comfortable CrossFire build.


The last few weeks I have been tinkering with undervolting them, to reducing their hunger, without degrading their performance.
Someone suggested I should look into tighter memory timings, for a "free" performance boost. While reading on that I found this thread, and it looked like a good place to ask for help doing such a thing 
Both cards will be re-pasted and have their pads replaces in the next week's time.


All my changes, when possible, are done through WattMan.
At the moment, with one card in the machine, looping Heaven/Valley or Super Position have the card's core level off ~71-73°C, & both sets of VRMs (in HWiNFO) ~65°C.
The cards are currently running stable @ 1000/1400(5600)MHz with these voltages: https://i.imgur.com/WommQ6G.jpg
They are both Hynix memory.



Now... the thing is, I'm not after squeezing every last MHz from them, later I might see if they'll accept a 1100MHz core, but I'm quite happy with their performance, my main goal here is reducing their hunger and heat output...
_I'm looking for less heated arguments when the girls are playing together_ 
That said, I'm not one to turn down "free" performance if I can have it... which was were the memory timings came in, as I understand it.


So I'm hoping you all can help me with that, I you need any info from my end... let me know & I'll try and provide it.
There is very little talk about the Vapor-X cards in the thread, are their timings already "good enough" or is there another reason?
I'm not looking to just plonk someone's BIOS onto my cards, I'm not after a link for an already modified BIOS... without knowing what changed.


*NOTE.*
I'll upload my BIOS from GPUz later.
Stock voltages, for those that care: https://i.imgur.com/368GjA6.jpg


----------



## chris89

Minibjorn said:


> Greetings all
> 
> 
> 
> I own two Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-Xs. Lovely cards, but slightly too hot'n'hungry for a comfortable CrossFire build.
> 
> 
> The last few weeks I have been tinkering with undervolting them, to reducing their hunger, without degrading their performance.
> Someone suggested I should look into tighter memory timings, for a "free" performance boost. While reading on that I found this thread, and it looked like a good place to ask for help doing such a thing
> Both cards will be re-pasted and have their pads replaces in the next week's time.
> 
> 
> All my changes, when possible, are done through WattMan.
> At the moment, with one card in the machine, looping Heaven/Valley or Super Position have the card's core level off ~71-73°C, & both sets of VRMs (in HWiNFO) ~65°C.
> The cards are currently running stable @ 1000/1400(5600)MHz with these voltages: https://i.imgur.com/ppdu372.jpg
> They are both Hynix memory.
> 
> 
> 
> Now... the thing is, I'm not after squeezing every last MHz from them, later I might see if they'll accept a 1100MHz core, but I'm quite happy with their performance, my main goal here is reducing their hunger and heat output...
> _I'm looking for less heated arguments when the girls are playing together_
> That said, I'm not one to turn down "free" performance if I can have it... which was were the memory timings came in, as I understand it.
> 
> 
> So I'm hoping you all can help me with that, I you need any info from my end... let me know & I'll try and provide it.
> There is very little talk about the Vapor-X cards in the thread, are their timings already "good enough" or is there another reason?
> I'm not looking to just plonk someone's BIOS onto my cards, I'm not after a link for an already modified BIOS... without knowing what changed.
> 
> 
> *NOTE.*
> I'll upload my BIOS from GPUz later.
> Stock voltages, for those that care: https://i.imgur.com/368GjA6.jpg


Try this out.


----------



## Minibjorn

What has been done to that BIOS, or what does it do that mine does not?
As I said, I don't just want a predone BIOS to plonk on my card, without knowing what has changed in it.


It lowers the voltage floor to 875mV?
It uses the timings from the 1250MHz memory?
or something third?


EDIT.
You lowered my memory speed to 1250MHz and VDDCI to 875mV...
Would that not be a general downgrade in performance, for a very minor draw reduction?


----------



## chris89

Minibjorn said:


> What has been done to that BIOS, or what does it do that mine does not?
> As I said, I don't just want a predone BIOS to plonk on my card, without knowing what has changed in it.
> 
> 
> It lowers the voltage floor to 875mV?
> It uses the timings from the 1250MHz memory?
> or something third?
> 
> 
> EDIT.
> You lowered my memory speed to 1250MHz and VDDCI to 875mV...
> Would that not be a general downgrade in performance, for a very minor draw reduction?


No difference between 1250mhz memory vs 1500mhz memory, only on synthetics does it show a gain. Also the Performance will be the same but with 875mv, thats 14.29% less power usage, so 14.29% cooler card. Since you were happy with the performance of the card, you just wanted to reduce the temperature & power draw. That's what I did. If you want more performance at 1000mhz, then we want to set a power limit of 57599, to render the power limit NULL, to get maximum performance at 1000mhz, with more heat. If you have a Tri-X then it should be just fine.


----------



## Minibjorn

chris89 said:


> No difference between 1250mhz memory vs 1500mhz memory, only on synthetics does it show a gain. Also the Performance will be the same but with 875mv, thats 14.29% less power usage, so 14.29% cooler card. Since you were happy with the performance of the card, you just wanted to reduce the temperature & power draw. That's what I did. If you want more performance at 1000mhz, then we want to set a power limit of 57599, to render the power limit NULL, to get maximum performance at 1000mhz, with more heat. If you have a Tri-X then it should be just fine.



Really... Hmm.
I am using the Tri-X Vapor cooler.

Would having the VDDCI at 875mV have an effect on what voltages I can run the P-states at?

Wouldn't it be the "best" compromise to set the memory ~1375MHz, so I could have the strap from that speed range. Wouldn't that speed with the tighter timings give a decent boost, over my current stock?
How can there be no performance difference from a 150MHz memory downclock? When people are always scrambling to squeeze out another 50MHz from their hardware?



Thanks so far.


----------



## chris89

Minibjorn said:


> Really... Hmm.
> I am using the Tri-X Vapor cooler.
> 
> Would having the VDDCI at 875mV have an effect on what voltages I can run the P-states at?
> 
> Wouldn't it be the "best" compromise to set the memory ~1375MHz, so I could have the strap from that speed range. Wouldn't that speed with the tighter timings give a decent boost, over my current stock?
> How can there be no performance difference from a 150MHz memory downclock? When people are always scrambling to squeeze out another 50MHz from their hardware?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so far.


You'll find its better gains to overclock the core to say 1177mhz rather than the memory, just leaving at stock 1250mhz on stock timings at 875mv is better to save memory power, so we can crank out the core clock. Wanna try a higher core clock?


----------



## Minibjorn

chris89 said:


> You'll find its better gains to overclock the core to say 1177mhz rather than the memory, just leaving at stock 1250mhz on stock timings at 875mv is better to save memory power, so we can crank out the core clock. Wanna try a higher core clock?



What's the reason for the speeds you use? 1133, 1177 etc. why those specific values?
But that's interesting... I'll tinker with that setup and see what's what.


----------



## chris89

Minibjorn said:


> What's the reason for the speeds you use? 1133, 1177 etc. why those specific values?
> But that's interesting... I'll tinker with that setup and see what's what.


Mainly because of each clock requires a specific voltage. I found out its linear voltage requirement for clocks. Sure thing, let me know how it works for ya. Post results & Your HWInfo vrm temps etc Thanks :thumb:


----------



## PunkX 1

Hey Chris, for some reason when the voltage exceeds 1.31v on load, I get a black screen. The monitor loses signal and then comes back on and this keeps happening until I lower the voltage. Any idea why this happens?


----------



## Minibjorn

chris89 said:


> Mainly because of each clock requires a specific voltage. I found out its linear voltage requirement for clocks. Sure thing, let me know how it works for ya. Post results & Your HWInfo vrm temps etc Thanks :thumb:




I should mod the card's legacy BIOS setting, right?
As the changes we're doing makes the BIOS non-UEFI compliant, correct?


Can I ask about the changes you made in the card's fan profile?
* You prefer a wider Hysteresis?
* Are *Temp. Target x* & *Fan Speed x* corresponding values? E.g. Card reaches 64°C fans goes to 88%?
* What does increasing the fan's PWM max to 100% achieve?
* What would be the odds of applying the 1251-1375MHz strap to my current 1400MHz Mem clk?


EDIT:
Did some testing with the card at 1050-1100MHz core, so not worth it...
* 1100MHz needs ~1300mV to be stable, can do 1050MHz at ~1150mV.

* Adds >100W to my power draw.
* The card runs past 80°C, both VRM sets in the high 60s to low 70s.
In the same benches at 1000MHz it's at 69-72°C & VRM sets ~65°C. The 290 seems super efficient at 1000MHz & undervolted.


So I'll skip OCing on these cards, it's just not worth it... But I'd like to look more into memory timings and other ways to lower draw & heat, without sacrificing performance.


Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## kithylin

PunkX 1 said:


> Hey Chris, for some reason when the voltage exceeds 1.31v on load, I get a black screen. The monitor loses signal and then comes back on and this keeps happening until I lower the voltage. Any idea why this happens?


That's usually an unstable overclock and not voltage. Reduce your clocks and it should stop doing it. However, you could also be overloading the vrm's and overcurrent protection could be kicking in as well, one of the two.


----------



## chris89

PunkX 1 said:


> Hey Chris, for some reason when the voltage exceeds 1.31v on load, I get a black screen. The monitor loses signal and then comes back on and this keeps happening until I lower the voltage. Any idea why this happens?


What card do you have? I have that issue at higher voltages on my reference 390x, somewhere around 1450mv is when I get black screens. Its either a thermal issue with the VRM or a thermal limitation of the card. If I set a higher fan profile, I can prevent the black screen.


----------



## PunkX 1

chris89 said:


> What card do you have? I have that issue at higher voltages on my reference 390x, somewhere around 1450mv is when I get black screens. Its either a thermal issue with the VRM or a thermal limitation of the card. If I set a higher fan profile, I can prevent the black screen.


I have an XFX R9 390. What's annoying is that it suffers from terrible vdroop. If the voltage under load goes over 1.3V during 3D usage I get the black screen issue even if GPU clocks are lowered or even at stock. To get 1.3V under load during D usage I need to set it close to 1.38V.


----------



## PunkX 1

kithylin said:


> That's usually an unstable overclock and not voltage. Reduce your clocks and it should stop doing it. However, you could also be overloading the vrm's and overcurrent protection could be kicking in as well, one of the two.


Tried lowering clocks but it still happens once it hits a certain vcore under load.


----------



## kithylin

PunkX 1 said:


> Tried lowering clocks but it still happens once it hits a certain vcore under load.


Then you're most likely exceeding the thermal limits of the card's VRM's. Black screens is a self-protection feature designed to prevent the cards from sustaining damage. Either too hot or too much power through the VRM's (or both) can trip this.


----------



## PunkX 1

kithylin said:


> Then you're most likely exceeding the thermal limits of the card's VRM's. Black screens is a self-protection feature designed to prevent the cards from sustaining damage. Either too hot or too much power through the VRM's (or both) can trip this.


Since my card is watercooled, my GPU temps max out at 50c and both VRM temps max out at 72c while stress testing the GPU.


----------



## kithylin

PunkX 1 said:


> Since my card is watercooled, my GPU temps max out at 50c and both VRM temps max out at 72c while stress testing the GPU.


Then if it was me and my card and I was experiencing this, even with water cooling, I would then logically assume this is the card's overcurrent protection and the vrm's can't handle the power draw at that voltage.


----------



## PunkX 1

So, If it wasn't for overcurrent protection, it would blow up?


----------



## kithylin

PunkX 1 said:


> So, If it wasn't for overcurrent protection, it would blow up?


I don't really know? I guess it's possible? It's installed in the card for a reason, usually to protect the card from catastrophic failure. I had a R9 290X before that could handle 1.45v core voltage fine and just run it like it was normal. But that was the 20-phase-VRM Sapphire Vapor-X OC Edition card. I've done some searching on your card over here: https://www.google.com/search?biw=1..........0j0i30j0i8i30j0i24.yuw0Qzt_meA#imgrc=_

I have no idea exactly which model yours is, you didn't specify, but I'm not sure it matters. It seems most of the XFX R9 390's are all 5~6 phase designs which are going to have some limitations.

I mean, I do remember seeing (According to GPU-Z) my 290X pulling around 450-470 watts DC-IN current across it's VRM's when I was benchmarking it. Hawaii is a hungry core.


----------



## PunkX 1

kithylin said:


> I don't really know? I guess it's possible? It's installed in the card for a reason, usually to protect the card from catastrophic failure. I had a R9 290X before that could handle 1.45v core voltage fine and just run it like it was normal. But that was the 20-phase-VRM Sapphire Vapor-X OC Edition card. I've done some searching on your card over here: https://www.google.com/search?biw=1..........0j0i30j0i8i30j0i24.yuw0Qzt_meA#imgrc=_
> 
> I have no idea exactly which model yours is, you didn't specify, but I'm not sure it matters. It seems most of the XFX R9 390's are all 5~6 phase designs which are going to have some limitations.
> 
> I mean, I do remember seeing (According to GPU-Z) my 290X pulling around 450-470 watts DC-IN current across it's VRM's when I was benchmarking it. Hawaii is a hungry core.


Yeah it's 6 phases for the core. How much can be pumped through those? In Hawaii Bios Editor there's settings under the VRM section relating to current protection and voltage protection. Can that be edited?


----------



## kithylin

PunkX 1 said:


> Yeah it's 6 phases for the core. How much can be pumped through those?


No idea. Try to find an old Debau8er PCB analysis video for your card and that would tell you.


----------



## Minibjorn

Hope this finds you Chris, and anyone else who can help me 



So I've been working on a BIOS for my cards, I have found the strap for the 1251-1375 range and added it to my 1376-1500 range, I'll see if it's stable & if I gain any performance.
I have also added my undervolt results, from WattMann, to the BIOS. *https://i.imgur.com/WommQ6G.jpg*



But I have a few questions.

* What do the 662MHz in the powerplay table indicate?
* How low do you think I could put the VDDCI? (_I have left my memory at 1400MHz_)


I'd also love if someone could answer the questions in my *last post.*



Picture is taken from my stock BIOS, not my modded.


----------



## Pecos112

Hi!

I noticed that if I use the MSI afterburner with the latest AMD drivers, on overclocking I'm not stable.

But if I try the old drivers (16.11.2), before Wattman is implemented I can have a stable overclock.



Has anyone of you solved?

How can I solve?

Does anyone have my same problem?


----------



## Cherryblue

Pecos112 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I noticed that if I use the MSI afterburner with the latest AMD drivers, on overclocking I'm not stable.
> 
> But if I try the old drivers (16.11.2), before Wattman is implemented I can have a stable overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone of you solved?
> 
> How can I solve?
> 
> Does anyone have my same problem?


I could never OC with wattman, instant crash, and it took a lot of time to even understand the cause of this unstability.... (Having OC'd on afterburner, and simply having wattman "ON" without touching it)

Cleanly uninstall your drivers, reinstall, and never launch wattman button on the GUI. Should be good.


----------



## mynm

gupsterg said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> "TV1OutputControl" (HarvestTable) is not used in bioses which are inteded for full ASICs (e.g. Hawaii or Grenada XT, Fiji XT, etc).
> 
> Code:
> USHORT Gfx_Harvesting; //Atomic Table, Obsolete from Ry6xx, Now only used by BIOS for GFX harvesting #define TV1OutputControl Gfx_Harvesting typedef struct _GFX_HAVESTING_PARAMETERS { UCHAR ucGfxBlkId; //GFX blk id to be harvested, like CU, RB or PRIM UCHAR ucReserved; //reserved UCHAR ucActiveUnitNumPerSH; //requested active CU/RB/PRIM number per shader array UCHAR ucMaxUnitNumPerSH; //max CU/RB/PRIM number per shader array } GFX_HAVESTING_PARAMETERS; //ucGfxBlkId #define GFX_HARVESTING_CU_ID 0 #define GFX_HARVESTING_RB_ID 1 #define GFX_HARVESTING_PRIM_ID 2
> 
> So above info from atombios.h apply?


Searching info about the harvesting table I have found this post. Maybe is to late but these parameters are used in ASIC init table.

It have this two lines in my 380:

02050200000708 MOVE param[02] [XXXX] <- 08070000 

5220 CALL_TABLE 20 (TV1OutputControl)


Acording to the info 08070000 is:

ucMaxUnitNumPerSH: 08 //max CU/RB/PRIM number per shader array

ucActiveUnitNumPerSH: 07 //requested active CU/RB/PRIM number per shader array

UCHAR ucReserved: 00 //reserved 

GFX_HARVESTING_CU_ID: 00 //GFX blk id to be harvested, like CU, RB or PRIM #define GFX_HARVESTING_CU_ID 0

I have tested to set ucActiveUnitNumPerSH to 8 and as was expected is not unlocking 4 CUs, because them are hardware locked.

But with ucActiveUnitNumPerSH to 6 is locking 4 CUs by software. You can see the values in the attached images.

The values for the lock are diferents to the ones that are used with this other way to lock the CUs: https://www.overclock.net/forum/26478187-post1079.html

Maybe this is usefull to unlock software locked CUs changing the ucActiveUnitNumPerSH the max CUs per shader. Edited: Maybe hardware blocke aswell if it can be writed.


----------



## deskiller

am I doing something wrong because this has no effect after flashing.
My gpu sapphire 390x nitro
Could somebody fix the hex values to what I have set
http://www.mediafire.com/file/qtgz53mlqmt11rb/Hawaiicopy2.rom/file


----------



## vonHannawald

Hi,

I've got a Nitro 390 with backplate since 3 years.
I'm looking to get the most of it without using more power as of right now.
My ASIC quality is 70,1%, I've got Hynix memory and I'm running those settings in Afterburner:
Core: 1100 Mhz
Memory: 1500 Mhz
Core Voltage: +0V
Power Limit: +0%
Temperature ranging between 70°C - 73°C while on full load.

How much performance/reduced power consumption can I get via BIOS editing?
I've never done that before.

Fruthermore I also tried to unlock the card from 390 to 390x, but it was not possible .


----------



## Neon_1

hi

it working for Bonaire?

i have 7790


----------



## kithylin

Neon_1 said:


> hi
> 
> it working for Bonaire?
> 
> i have 7790


I think you're in the wrong place.. this thread is for Hawaii cards.. you don't own a Hawaii-Based card.


----------



## Neon_1

kithylin said:


> this thread is for Hawaii cards..


yes i know it

but maybe this method working to Bonaire too...


----------



## kithylin

Neon_1 said:


> yes i know it
> 
> but maybe this method working to Bonaire too...


What method are you referring to? You mean custom bios's and editing them? There used to be a different bios editor for older cards and there's flash tools for it somewhere too. I don't know where or if they're still available in 2018 though. I did a google search and there's a few threads about it here on OCN forums and they were abandoned in 2013 and 2015, and posting to those would be thread necro and VeryBad. Sorry.. I think you're on your own to find bios tools for those old cards. None of the software or editing tools in this thread support your card, and nothing here can help you with it.


----------



## BLUuuE

vonHannawald said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got a Nitro 390 with backplate since 3 years.
> I'm looking to get the most of it without using more power as of right now.
> My ASIC quality is 70,1%, I've got Hynix memory and I'm running those settings in Afterburner:
> Core: 1100 Mhz
> Memory: 1500 Mhz
> Core Voltage: +0V
> Power Limit: +0%
> Temperature ranging between 70°C - 73°C while on full load.
> 
> How much performance/reduced power consumption can I get via BIOS editing?
> I've never done that before.
> 
> Fruthermore I also tried to unlock the card from 390 to 390x, but it was not possible .


You can try modding the memory timings to get a bit more performance. Don't expect too much tho.

I made a program to make it easier to modify the memory timings.


----------



## Bryan Haines

The link for the compiled Hawaii Bios Reader appears to be dead and I have no idea how to compile it myself. Does anyone have a link to a safe version of the compiled code or would someone be able to mod my bios for me? All I want to do is change the value of “GPU Clock 3” from default 300 to 450 to stop black screens in 2D.

Edit: Never mind, I found the download.


----------



## xtremefunky

Hey Guys, i know its a bit a older thread..

I have a problem with vdrop.
I use a MSI Lightning 290X and i want to push it a bit (to the max). 
If i change the voltage in Hawaii Bios Reader to 1475 DPM7 i will get under load around 1,3V.
And thats a bit less. Otherwise i dont want to change the value higher because if the card has a bit
less load i will get the 1,45V but thats not the point.

I read a bit about the edit the LLS (LLC) and some people edited it but i never find out how. 
Also about the VRM fsw i didnt find informations that help me further. 

Can one of you guys please explain to me what i have to edit in the Bios to get a bit more stable Voltage? 
I would be very thankfull for this information!


----------



## Cyclops

xtremefunky said:


> Hey Guys, i know its a bit a older thread..
> 
> I have a problem with vdrop.
> I use a MSI Lightning 290X and i want to push it a bit (to the max).
> If i change the voltage in Hawaii Bios Reader to 1475 DPM7 i will get under load around 1,3V.
> And thats a bit less. Otherwise i dont want to change the value higher because if the card has a bit
> less load i will get the 1,45V but thats not the point.
> 
> I read a bit about the edit the LLS (LLC) and some people edited it but i never find out how.
> Also about the VRM fsw i didnt find informations that help me further.
> 
> Can one of you guys please explain to me what i have to edit in the Bios to get a bit more stable Voltage?
> I would be very thankfull for this information!


You're gonna kill the GPU in no time at 1.45V. Regardless, I don't think the the card would let you do that unless you do some soldering work. Those Lightning cards are silicon art. Have mercy!


----------



## xtremefunky

Cyclops said:


> You're gonna kill the GPU in no time at 1.45V. Regardless, I don't think the the card would let you do that unless you do some soldering work. Those Lightning cards are silicon art. Have mercy!


Well that might be true that the card will die with 1.45V but i never reach this voltage under load (without high voltage inputs), thats the point! 
The Bios needs a bit more (or less) LLS like the PT1 Bios. Its all about software. It doesnt need any hardmod.
If i type in 1,5V and + 200mV in MSI i will get around 1,48V under load. But this is a bit crazy high (1,7V).

I just want to know what i have to edit in the bios to get 1,4V when i type in 1,4V for example.


----------



## kithylin

Cyclops said:


> You're gonna kill the GPU in no time at 1.45V. Regardless, I don't think the the card would let you do that unless you do some soldering work. Those Lightning cards are silicon art. Have mercy!


Back when I had it I ran my Sapphire Vapor-X Tri-X OC card with the 20-phase VRM @ 1.47v core voltage daily for about 9 months and it didn't have any issues what so ever. I think it depends on the card and it's power-system design as to if it can handle that or not. Reference/stock cards, probably not. Exotic aftermarket cards, probably yes. Unfortunately for xtremefunky, I didn't edit that bios myself but instead had someone else here do it for me and I'm not 100% sure exactly how to set the power correctly either. I tried myself repeatedly and I never could get it to apply voltage correctly either.


----------



## Cyclops

Post the BIOS here, I'll see what I can do.

Nevermind. Here's my own 290X Lightning BIOS with 1.4V


----------



## xtremefunky

kithylin said:


> Back when I had it I ran my Sapphire Vapor-X Tri-X OC card with the 20-phase VRM @ 1.47v core voltage daily for about 9 months and it didn't have any issues what so ever. I think it depends on the card and it's power-system design as to if it can handle that or not. Reference/stock cards, probably not. Exotic aftermarket cards, probably yes. Unfortunately for xtremefunky, I didn't edit that bios myself but instead had someone else here do it for me and I'm not 100% sure exactly how to set the power correctly either. I tried myself repeatedly and I never could get it to apply voltage correctly either.


Can You please say me who did that or do You know who is into bios mods?
Or is anyone else here who is reading that? Help for me will definitly "pay off".



Cyclops said:


> Post the BIOS here, I'll see what I can do.
> 
> Nevermind. Here's my own 290X Lightning BIOS with 1.4V


Thank You for your Bios tested it and... well I have the same drops like before... I saw that you set the voltages to 1400 in Hawaii Bios Reader.
Did you changed anything else?

Btw. my VCore drops to 1,258V with 1,4V set.


----------



## Cyclops

xtremefunky said:


> Can You please say me who did that or do You know who is into bios mods?
> Or is anyone else here who is reading that? Help for me will definitly "pay off".
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You for your Bios tested it and... well I have the same drops like before... I saw that you set the voltages to 1400 in Hawaii Bios Reader.
> Did you changed anything else?
> 
> Btw. my VCore drops to 1,258V with 1,4V set.


You can compare it to your stock BIOS to see what was changed.


----------



## xtremefunky

Cyclops said:


> You can compare it to your stock BIOS to see what was changed.




i Compared it and you changed around 29 values (beside the core voltage and so on).
Can You please explain what You have changed? I think the memory timings, isnt it?


----------



## Cyclops

I don't know what that tool is but I used Hawaii Bios Reader 2.1.6432.22863 to edit the BIOS.


----------



## kithylin

xtremefunky said:


> i Compared it and you changed around 29 values (beside the core voltage and so on).
> Can You please explain what You have changed? I think the memory timings, isnt it?


There's editor tools and guides in the first page of this thread. Did you read all the guides and download the tools? You shouldn't have to hex edit anything anymore. We've had a GUI point`n`click editor program for Hawaii cards for several years now.


----------



## BLUuuE

xtremefunky said:


> Hey Guys, i know its a bit a older thread..
> 
> I have a problem with vdrop.
> I use a MSI Lightning 290X and i want to push it a bit (to the max).
> If i change the voltage in Hawaii Bios Reader to 1475 DPM7 i will get under load around 1,3V.
> And thats a bit less. Otherwise i dont want to change the value higher because if the card has a bit
> less load i will get the 1,45V but thats not the point.
> 
> I read a bit about the edit the LLS (LLC) and some people edited it but i never find out how.
> Also about the VRM fsw i didnt find informations that help me further.
> 
> Can one of you guys please explain to me what i have to edit in the Bios to get a bit more stable Voltage?
> I would be very thankfull for this information!


Use AtomBiosReader
Under ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_INFO_V3_1, look for LoadLine_PSI.
I can't remember which corresponds to VDDC (core voltage) and VDDCI (aux voltage), so I've included 2 BIOSes that only change one of them.

Info on loadline slope


----------



## xtremefunky

Thank You very much mate!!!!
That was exactly what I was searching!
My vdrop is now a bit less and the voltage is a
Bit more accurate. 

I also tested to set the LLS off. Worked, but my VRAM makes Problems then. If I set LLS off I can’t get higher than 1450mhz on mem... interessting. 

But LLS @ ~10% is „nearly“ perfect for me. Thank you!


----------



## demaxone

R9 390 8G

need your help guys. my AFTERBURNER settings are

core 1200
mem 1600
vcore +25

i am currently stuck in the voltage. how can i add the +25 voltage here in hawaii reader? i think the r9 390 does not support offset voltage.


----------



## BLUuuE

demaxone said:


> R9 390 8G
> 
> need your help guys. my AFTERBURNER settings are
> 
> core 1200
> mem 1600
> vcore +25
> 
> i am currently stuck in the voltage. how can i add the +25 voltage here in hawaii reader? i think the r9 390 does not support offset voltage.


Change DPM7 voltage to the voltage you want like 1250.


----------



## demaxone

BLUuuE said:


> Change DPM7 voltage to the voltage you want like 1250.


just dpm 7?

like this? i need 1.258v


----------



## demaxone

BLUuuE said:


> Change DPM7 voltage to the voltage you want like 1250.


WOW!!! thanks very much.. it seems to be working.. ive been at this the whole day yesterday kept getting black screen and eventually gave up and posted here.. im glad i did.. thanks again mate


----------



## demaxone

new problem though....

just reflashed stock rom and used msi afterburner to overclock with +25mv.. and vcore voltage was up to 1.273v.. so i need this.. problem is even if i try to put 1.273 in hawaii reader, actual voltage is just up to 1.258 as monitored in afterburner.. cant get past this value.. should i put 1.3v in hawaii reader?


update...

1.300v in hawaii reader = 1.250 actual in afterburner
1.325v in hawaii reader = 1.211 actual in afterburner
1.275v = 1.258 actual

cant get 1.273v to be stable..


----------



## demaxone

can someone edit my rom please.. i need vcore voltage of 1.273v

thanks


----------



## xtremefunky

demaxone said:


> 1.300v in hawaii reader = 1.250 actual in afterburner
> 1.325v in hawaii reader = 1.211 actual in afterburner
> 1.275v = 1.258 actual


You have less real Voltage, when you type in more voltage? Is this correct?


----------



## demaxone

xtremefunky said:


> You have less real Voltage, when you type in more voltage? Is this correct?


yes that is correct.. its like the voltage value is derived from other offsets..


----------



## tolis626

Hello everyone!

So, I have had an MSI R9 390x for the past 4-ish years. It's been great so far, while I was gaming on 1080p, but now I got a 1440p 144Hz monitor and oh boy does it show its age. Trying to sqeeze the last few months of life from this card, I have a couple of questions for you guys. 

First has to do with the memory in my card. GPU-z reports that the memory in my card is Hynix. While overclocking, I can't get memory stable over like MAYBE 1600MHz. Really, anything above stock throws errors in HWiNFO64, but anything above 1600MHz does so at an alarming rate. Not always, though, and that's the weird part. Sometimes I would be able to play with memory set to 1700MHz (albeit with a few millions of errors in HWiNFO64 after a couple of hours) without crashes, other times I will get a crash at as low as 1600MHz. I've tried everything from .95V to 1.05V on the AUX voltage. I seem to get a bit more stable as soon as I add +25mV to it, but that's about it. My core fares kind of better, I can squeeze up to 1185MHz stable out of it at +100mV, or just over 1200MHz for benchmarks, but I stick to 1160MHz with +75mV or 1150MHz at +50mV, depending on the game and mood. I have also tried lowering the core clock while keeping the core voltage high, but it didn't really seem to help memory, so I'm kind of at a loss. So if anyone could check the BIOS on my card to see if anything stands out (like maybe tighter timings or something) as wrong, I'd appreciate it! I'll upload it below (As Hawaii.zip).

Second question has to do with my monitor. I got a Samsung 27CHG70 and I have a problem with the DP connection. Basically, if I go with anything above 1440p 60Hz, it will go black a few times once I go into a game and then either proceed to play like normal or go black and show a message about me not using optimal settings. Which, of course, I am. I've even checked the timings and pixel clocks in AMD's custom resolution tab in Adrenalin. So I sent the monitor back for RMA but was told that they could not reproduce the problem and that I should check with another GPU. I did check with the iGPU on my 4790k, and it worked at up to 1440p 120Hz, but I could not judge much else in gaming because it was a slideshow. So I got in contact with MSI and after being told to update drivers etc, the guy sent me a shady folder with ATIWinflash and a BIOS for my card. Now, I don't think there's a newer BIOS than the one already on my card, so I'm kind of sceptical about it (seeing as I've never messed with BIOS modding/flashing on GPUs). But could a newer, in theory, BIOS fix my problem? I will attach the folder he sent me below as well! The BIOS file is the one named TV308MH.201 .

Thanks in advance for any help!

PS : If anyone with the same card has done any worthwhile mods, I'd love to know.


----------



## goshobul

Hello guys. Probably this is the wrong thread. I read OP's post. Outstanding but I am a bit of a moron. I have a 280x powercolor and I would like to go from 1030 on the core to 1100 with +20 power limit and fans kicking 100% when the card reaches 65c. Now I do these things in afterburner but I want to try some linux gaming and I can't find a way to do them all. Can somebody edit my ROM. I managed to only edin the core clock. Posting stock ROM. Couldn't find the fan numbers (probably cuz it's a 280x not a 290?). Voltage control seams locked down to GUI's. Can it be unlocked too from the bios? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BLUuuE

goshobul said:


> Hello guys. Probably this is the wrong thread. I read OP's post. Outstanding but I am a bit of a moron. I have a 280x powercolor and I would like to go from 1030 on the core to 1100 with +20 power limit and fans kicking 100% when the card reaches 65c. Now I do these things in afterburner but I want to try some linux gaming and I can't find a way to do them all. Can somebody edit my ROM. I managed to only edin the core clock. Posting stock ROM. Couldn't find the fan numbers (probably cuz it's a 280x not a 290?). Voltage control seams locked down to GUI's. Can it be unlocked too from the bios? Thanks in advance!


Use VBE7


----------



## turbix

Hi, I have asus r9 290 dcuII 4gb elpida

Is there any chance to squeze anything from it like tighter timings?

I would kindly ask to edit my stock rom so I can compare if I'm editing in the right direction? I would like to get mild oc with undervolt. 

I've increase the power limit but still stress test like kombustor throttles imminently not even reaching max temp 94 Celsius. I have spikes on gpu load

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9i91skjxhczxyv4/290dcu.rom?dl=0


----------



## BLUuuE

turbix said:


> Hi, I have asus r9 290 dcuII 4gb elpida
> 
> Is there any chance to squeze anything from it like tighter timings?
> 
> I would kindly ask to edit my stock rom so I can compare if I'm editing in the right direction? I would like to get mild oc with undervolt.
> 
> I've increase the power limit but still stress test like kombustor throttles imminently not even reaching max temp 94 Celsius. I have spikes on gpu load
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9i91skjxhczxyv4/290dcu.rom?dl=0


I've copied The Stilt's BBBG timings to the 1375 and higher straps. See if this helps with performance.


----------



## turbix

BLUuuE said:


> I've copied The Stilt's BBBG timings to the 1375 and higher straps. See if this helps with performance.


Thank you, just flashed it and will do some test. I'm green in that matter and don't get it. Does that mean that tigher timings will be noticed on 1375 MHz?


----------



## BLUuuE

turbix said:


> Thank you, just flashed it and will do some test. I'm green in that matter and don't get it. Does that mean that tigher timings will be noticed on 1375 MHz?


No, you just need to set 1251MHz or higher and the tighter timings will be used.










1375 strap = 1251 - 1375
1500 strap = 1376 - 1500
etc...


----------



## Morests

@blue, I've been using HxD to change memory straps for years, is thins a program that does that? can you share??


----------



## Morests

BLUuuE said:


> No, you just need to set 1251MHz or higher and the tighter timings will be used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1375 strap = 1251 - 1375
> 1500 strap = 1376 - 1500
> etc...





what is this program??


----------



## BLUuuE

Morests said:


> what is this program??


https://github.com/integralfx/BIOSTimingsEditor


----------



## Mister Floppy

Hello,


I'm new to this forum and would like to ask for your support.


My card is ASUS STRIX-R9390X-DC3-8GD5-GAMING. It's suffering from annoying crashes whiich only occur in 2D (browsing, working with files), randomly. NEVER in 3D games, even the most demanding ones! The forums are FILLED with similar complaints from other users, but AMD and ASUS don't see the need for providing a fix. So I had to find a solution by myself, which was using MSI afterburner with a hack by setting Core Voltage (mv) to +125 and Power Limit (%) to -50.


While this is working fine "in software", I would like to make it "permanent" by modifying the BIOS of the card. Since I have no experience with that at all, I would kindly ask an expert from this forum to do the modification and upload it.


I've attached screenshots from the settings I changed with MSI afterburner (see above) and the values of the cards' stock BIOS I read with atiflash. The cards' stock ROM is attached, too (packed as "ZIP"-archive).


Thank you in advance!


----------



## Imam360

Double post sorry.


----------



## Imam360

Mister Floppy said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I'm new to this forum and would like to ask for your support.
> 
> 
> My card is ASUS STRIX-R9390X-DC3-8GD5-GAMING. It's suffering from annoying crashes whiich only occur in 2D (browsing, working with files), randomly. NEVER in 3D games, even the most demanding ones! The forums are FILLED with similar complaints from other users, but AMD and ASUS don't see the need for providing a fix. So I had to find a solution by myself, which was using MSI afterburner with a hack by setting Core Voltage (mv) to +125 and Power Limit (%) to -50.
> 
> 
> While this is working fine "in software", I would like to make it "permanent" by modifying the BIOS of the card. Since I have no experience with that at all, I would kindly ask an expert from this forum to do the modification and upload it.
> 
> 
> I've attached screenshots from the settings I changed with MSI afterburner (see above) and the values of the cards' stock BIOS I read with atiflash. The cards' stock ROM is attached, too (packed as "ZIP"-archive).
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!




Hey there Mister Floppy. I had the exacte same issue 2 years ago, i fixed it by changing the MEM clock 2 to 1250Mhz instead of 1500Mhz. Since then, i didn't get a single blackscreen in 2d ( youtube, browsing internet etc ) So, just modify MEM clock 2 to 1250Mhz, flash your new bios and you're ready to go!


----------



## Mister Floppy

@Imam360:


Thank you very much for your suggestion, I will try it and report back!


----------



## Imam360

You're welcome! It will prevent the card from going crazy between 150mhz and 1500mhz all the time, which lead to crashes in 2D.


----------



## Mister Floppy

Well... I just had a black screen in 2D with the suggested BIOS modification by Imam360, so in my case the issue isn't directly clock related, but the culprits are the too low voltage settings that ****ty AMD and ASUS shipped the GPU with. Honestly, I didn' expect anything else, because during my long time testing to find the cause I also used the tool "ClockBlocker", and even with that I got black screens in 2D.


However, since I modified the voltage settings in MSI Afterburner with a hack by setting Core Voltage (mv) to +125 and Power Limit (%) to -50 (see my first posting), I didn't get a single black screen in 2D!


I would appreciate if someone with experience in BIOS modification could "translate these settings from software to hardware" and provide a file soon - thank you in advance!


----------



## mirzet1976

Mister Floppy said:


> Well... I just had a black screen in 2D with the suggested BIOS modification by Imam360, so in my case the issue isn't Clock related, but the culprits are the too low voltage settings that ****ty AMD and ASUS shipped the GPU with. Honestly, I didn' expect anything else, because during my long time testing to find the cause I also used the tool "ClockBlocker", and even with that I got black screens in 2D.
> 
> 
> However, since I modified the voltage settings in MSI Afterburner with a hack by setting Core Voltage (mv) to +125 and Power Limit (%) to -50 (see my first posting), I didn't get a single black screen in 2D!
> 
> 
> I would appreciate if someone with experience in BIOS modification could "translate these settings from software to hardware" and provide a file soon - thank you in advance!


Try it, I have made some changes to your bios


----------



## Mister Floppy

@mirzet1976:


Thank you very much, I will try it and report back!


----------



## Mister Floppy

Well... unfortunately, the ROM provided by mirzet1976 from above - which is changing the "voltage" value for DPM0 to 968 (stock value was 900) and the MEM clock 2 to 1250Mhz instead of 1500Mhz - is still causing black screens in 2D mode...


So I reverted flashing the stock ROM and using my "MSI afterburner" hacks:When I'm using "MSI Afterburner" with settings "Power Limit (%) to -50" and "Core Voltage +125 mv", the GPU is working solid as a rock, no black screens in 2D mode at all; the "VDDC" value I read with GPU-Z is 1.016 V in idle state.


In case the information from AIDA64 is useful, here it is for the stock ROM:

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 543 MHz, VID = 0.96800 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 780 MHz, VID = 1.00600 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 900 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 950 MHz, VID = 1.15900 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 995 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1030 MHz, VID = 1.24300 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1070 MHz, VID = 1.27500 V 

I still would appreciate if someone with experience in BIOS modification could "translate" my "MSI afterburner" settings from above "from software to hardware" and provide a file soon - thank you in advance!


----------



## generaleramon

Mister Floppy said:


> Well... unfortunately, the ROM provided by mirzet1976 from above - which is changing the "voltage" value for DPM0 to 968 (stock value was 900) and the MEM clock 2 to 1250Mhz instead of 1500Mhz - is still causing black screens in 2D mode...
> 
> 
> So I reverted flashing the stock ROM and using my "MSI afterburner" hacks:When I'm using "MSI Afterburner" with settings "Power Limit (%) to -50" and "Core Voltage +125 mv", the GPU is working solid as a rock, no black screens in 2D mode at all; the "VDDC" value I read with GPU-Z is 1.016 V in idle state.
> 
> 
> In case the information from AIDA64 is useful, here it is for the stock ROM:
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
> DPM1: GPUClock = 543 MHz, VID = 0.96800 V
> DPM2: GPUClock = 780 MHz, VID = 1.00600 V
> DPM3: GPUClock = 900 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
> DPM4: GPUClock = 950 MHz, VID = 1.15900 V
> DPM5: GPUClock = 995 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V
> DPM6: GPUClock = 1030 MHz, VID = 1.24300 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1070 MHz, VID = 1.27500 V
> 
> I still would appreciate if someone with experience in BIOS modification could "translate" my "MSI afterburner" settings from above "from software to hardware" and provide a file soon - thank you in advance!


feel dumb to just apply a 125mv offset... i don't think your card needs 1.025v to idle at 300mhz. The black screen is probably caused by another DPM. Or a combination with the memclock jumping to 1250-1500mhz. Try using Wattman and set all DPMs (1 to 7) to something starting from 1.2v(DPM1) and ending with 1.275v in DPM7( to find out what is exactly triggering the black screen). All my 40nm(28-14nm too) cards idle around 750-775mv. 900mv for a 28nm chip is plenty.

Modded you bios. VDDCI +25mv(Should help the IMC/Memory Controller), MemClock lowered to 1250Mhz

Idle Voltage still @900mv, all other DPMs now look like this:
DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V (+0mv)
DPM1: GPUClock = 543 MHz, VID = 1.10000 V (+132mv)
DPM2: GPUClock = 780 MHz, VID = 1.12500 V (+119mv)
DPM3: GPUClock = 900 MHz, VID = 1.15000 V (+44mv)
DPM4: GPUClock = 950 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V (+41mv)
DPM5: GPUClock = 995 MHz, VID = 1.23700 V (+25mv)
DPM6: GPUClock = 1030 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V (+7mv)
DPM7: GPUClock = 1070 MHz, VID = 1.27500 V (+0mv)


----------



## Mister Floppy

@generaleramon:


Thank you very much, I will try it and report back


----------



## Mister Floppy

Well... unfortunately, also the ROM provided by generaleramon from above is still causing black screens in 2D mode... today, I had 2 of them :-(


----------



## generaleramon

Mister Floppy said:


> Well... unfortunately, also the ROM provided by generaleramon from above is still causing black screens in 2D mode... today, I had 2 of them :-(


same bios but 1000mv (+100mv) idle voltage. We'll see what happen


----------



## Mister Floppy

@generaleramon:


Thank you for your patience and support: but I had just a black screen again with your new mod when starting a video stream... I've attached a log file I recorded with GPU-Z when this happened at about 18:21:59.


Do you have any idea what I could try next?


----------



## generaleramon

Mister Floppy said:


> @generaleramon:
> 
> 
> Thank you for your patience and support: but I had just a black screen again with your new mod when starting a video stream... I've attached a log file I recorded with GPU-Z when this happened at about 18:21:59.
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what I could try next?


can you try with the PowerTarget set to -20%?


----------



## Mister Floppy

@generaleramon:


I followed your suggestion and set "Power Limit -20%" - and got the next black screen several minutes later, this time when using the browser...


----------



## generaleramon

Mister Floppy said:


> @generaleramon:
> 
> 
> I followed your suggestion and set "Power Limit -20%" - and got the next black screen several minutes later, this time when using the browser...


//Test 3
GPU Clock 2 = 543Mhz (GPU DPM 1)
MEM clock 2 = 1000Mhz
VDDC VRM Freq = 400Mhz (300Mhz Stock)
VDDCI VRM Freq = 400Mhz (300Mhz Stock)

Let's see if something happen


----------



## Talon720

@Mister Floppy
I don't know what resolution you use but I had tons of black screen issues I tried all the different fixes that are around well except the 1.8v rail volt mod. Over DisplayPort not 1 of my 3 gpu's will consistently run at 1440p or higher at 60-144hz without eventually black screening. hdmi though is fine to bad my monitor doesn't have hdmi freesync


----------



## Mister Floppy

@generaleramon:


With mod v3, I got a black screen when starting a video game (Just Cause 4), I attached the GPU-Z log file, the crash happened about 16:38:34 



The lesson I learned: Never ever again a GPU from AMD :-(


----------



## Mister Floppy

Talon720 said:


> @*Mister Floppy*
> I don't know what resolution you use but I had tons of black screen issues I tried all the different fixes that are around well except the 1.8v rail volt mod. Over DisplayPort not 1 of my 3 gpu's will consistently run at 1440p or higher at 60-144hz without eventually black screening. hdmi though is fine to bad my monitor doesn't have hdmi freesync



Resolution: 1920x1080
Connection: DVI


----------



## Talon720

Mister Floppy said:


> Resolution: 1920x1080
> Connection: DVI


Oh the only time I had issues with dvi was benchmarking at higher clocks and voltage. Have you tried the other outputs? Do the 390x bios your using have the lower memory timings? Btw Nvidia get black screen issues too


----------



## generaleramon

Mister Floppy said:


> @generaleramon:
> 
> 
> With mod v3, I got a black screen when starting a video game (Just Cause 4), I attached the GPU-Z log file, the crash happened about 16:38:34
> 
> 
> 
> The lesson I learned: Never ever again a GPU from AMD :-(


i have a ton of AMD gpus, all works fine, is just the 2XX-3XX series that is famous for the Black Screen issue.
I'm looking at the log: 93 degrees GPU temp! but also: the 12V voltage goes as low as 11.63v, do you have another PSU/PC to the card with? A friend of mine had a lot of stability problems with his 390X and it was the PSU, that might explain the fact that you are solving the problem by setting the Power Target to -50%

v4, TDP Max, Power Limit and TDC Limit all set to 50% in the Bios. VDDCI back to 1000mv, VRM Frequency back to stock. GPU Clock 2 back to stock, tuned the fan profile


----------



## kithylin

Mister Floppy said:


> @generaleramon:
> 
> 
> With mod v3, I got a black screen when starting a video game (Just Cause 4), I attached the GPU-Z log file, the crash happened about 16:38:34
> 
> 
> 
> The lesson I learned: Never ever again a GPU from AMD :-(


Nvidia can and will have black screen problems too, but usually for nvidia it only happens if we overheat an nvidia card to 90+ C.
I think we might need some more information here. What resolution and refresh rate are you running on your screen? It could just be a problem of a bad/defective monitor cable causing your monitor to lose signal and not the card it's self or the overclock.


----------



## Mister Floppy

Talon720 said:


> Have you tried the other outputs? Do the 390x bios your using have the lower memory timings?





generaleramon said:


> do you have another PSU/PC to the card with? A friend of mine had a lot of stability problems with his 390X and it was the PSU, that might explain the fact that you are solving the problem by setting the Power Target to -50%
> 
> v4, TDP Max, Power Limit and TDC Limit all set to 50% in the Bios. VDDCI back to 1000mv, VRM Frequency back to stock. GPU Clock 2 back to stock, tuned the fan profile





kithylin said:


> I think we might need some more information here. What resolution and refresh rate are you running on your screen? It could just be a problem of a bad/defective monitor cable causing your monitor to lose signal and not the card it's self or the overclock.



First at all: Thank you for your help and suggestions, guys!



The resolution is 1920x1080 and the refresh rate 60 Hz.


But I don't think it's just a matter of the monitor loosing signal, because the black screens are from that kind which are freezing the whole system, I even can't ping it from another PC, only way to shut it down is by holding the Power Button down for several seconds...


Unfortunately, I don't have a spare PSU/PC to test the GPU with.


I will try generaleramons newest mod and report back. Stay tuned


----------



## kithylin

Mister Floppy said:


> I will try generaleramons newest mod and report back. Stay tuned


It could just be the card overheating some how... All video cards, AMD or Nvidia will drop monitor signal, black screen, and throw fans at 100% until you hard turn the computer off if they overheat too far. It's a failsafe mode typically. Unless I'm misunderstanding, I think in one post you said it was hitting 93c. AMD cards are rated for up to 95c typically but.. anything in the 85~90c range is close to the "emergency thermal black screen" mode.


----------



## Mister Floppy

*R9 390 Strix*



kithylin said:


> It could just be the card overheating some how... All video cards, AMD or Nvidia will drop monitor signal, black screen, and throw fans at 100% until you hard turn the computer off if they overheat too far. It's a failsafe mode typically. Unless I'm misunderstanding, I think in one post you said it was hitting 93c. AMD cards are rated for up to 95c typically but.. anything in the 85~90c range is close to the "emergency thermal black screen" mode.



The ASUS R9 390X Strix is "famous" for its high temperatures, and unfortunately has a bad hardware design regarding cooling :-( I've watched a youtube video where some experienced guys did a hardware mod to reduce the temperatures a little, in the end they achieved a maximum temperature of 87c. For anyone interested, here's the link (german): 





With generaleramons newest modded BIOS I now have a maxium temperature of 89c playing "Just Cause 4" on highest settings for almost 6 hours.



In my case, the black screens regularly DON'T occur when the GPU is running at high temperatures, but when it's dealing with simple tasks, like playing a video stream. I've had black screens after seconds I powered on the PC and started a video stream (not even in HD)!


However, so far with generaleramons newest BIOS mod I didn't have a black screen in "2D" affairs, and I'm hoping this will not change. I will report back - fingers crossed


----------



## xtremefunky

I really dont want you to do that. But for me it was the only solution to handle the BS. 
Everything else like on your card didnt worked. 
I know the following solution is maybe not the best, but its oviously better than a useless blackscreening card. 
Flash PT1 or PT3 Bios. Cant remember which of them had no Vdroop. Take the PT wich has Vdrop. 
And you will have some nice days with your card. (only if you have a reference card, works maybe on some
customs... but no warranty for that)


----------



## Mister Floppy

Well... also with generaleramons newest BIOS, in the end I got a black screen by starting a simple video stream :-(




xtremefunky said:


> I really dont want you to do that. But for me it was the only solution to handle the BS.
> Everything else like on your card didnt worked.
> I know the following solution is maybe not the best, but its oviously better than a useless blackscreening card.
> Flash PT1 or PT3 Bios. Cant remember which of them had no Vdroop. Take the PT wich has Vdrop.
> And you will have some nice days with your card. (only if you have a reference card, works maybe on some
> customs... but no warranty for that)



This suggestion sounds interesting, but I'm not sure if I should take the risk to brick the GPU, because after searching for "PT1" and "PT3" with google, I only found threads which all have "290" in their title - although, in my case we are talking about a "390X" card! I've read that there are some modded BIOS in the wild coming from a "390" GPU to be flashed on a "290" GPU, but is it actually possible vice versa, too?


And regarding "better do not try it with a custom card", I do think that the ASUS STRIX R9 390X DirectCU III OC is not coming directly from the manufacturer, but from a "third party" company, so it's not to be considered as a reference card, am I right?


Can anyone resolve my doubts?


----------



## diggiddi

Mister Floppy said:


> @generaleramon:
> 
> 
> With mod v3, I got a black screen when starting a video game (Just Cause 4), I attached the GPU-Z log file, the crash happened about 16:38:34
> 
> 
> 
> The lesson I learned: Never ever again a GPU from AMD :-(


The problem is most likely with manufacturer Asus and not necessarily AMD, I have All AMD cards 8 total, SAPPHIRE hd7950, 2 290X lightnings, 2 fury nitro's , 2 RX 580 Nitro, RX580 armor II No issues at all, I had to RMA a fury nitro but that's it
Generally AMD cards tho you need to tweak to get best performance from them


----------



## mus1mus

Heya Gents and Ladies. 

Got back into my stuff again and yeah. Good to be looking back in here. Had to undervolt my hawaiis as ambient here sucks big time. 

So far I’m at 850/1450 at 1000mV and droops to 930ish at load. 

How far have you guys undervolted these cards if you have?


----------



## AK3D

*BIOS edit help...*

Hello guys! I have read carefully main article and mostly understand everything.

But just to clearify things - i want to ask some help.

I have XFX r9 290

Thing i want - is simple enough - i want to make BIOS without ULPS - or Powerplay - other words - i want my GPU work constantly on same clocks. I used to make it at Windows 7 with ClockBlocker app and it worked well.

Now i am switched to new rig - Ryzen 3700x, MSI B450-A Pro and Win10 1903. And i could not make GPU stay at same clocks. ClockBlocker is not working - i still got clock jumps. Worst thing in all that - i have black screen problem - and it happens randomly - not when GPU used , or hot or something. It can be while browsing internet for example. What i found is - it is always happend , when GPU memory went from load to idle. I can easily simulate it with overclock - i can pump my memory up to 1600MHz at load without problems, but as soon as i turn load off - i got black screen. After windows rebooted - i always got "default radeon wattman settings has been restored"...

So i tryed everything to disable that power saving, but none of it works.

Now i want to try it with BIOS flashing...

As i understand - i should chande all DPM states values in PowerPlay to 'under load' values and it should stay at same clock - right?

Surely i also need to change Voltage too...

Is there anything i am missing?


----------



## kithylin

AK3D said:


> Hello guys! I have read carefully main article and mostly understand everything.
> 
> But just to clearify things - i want to ask some help.
> 
> I have XFX r9 290
> 
> Thing i want - is simple enough - i want to make BIOS without ULPS - or Powerplay - other words - i want my GPU work constantly on same clocks. I used to make it at Windows 7 with ClockBlocker app and it worked well.
> 
> Now i am switched to new rig - Ryzen 3700x, MSI B450-A Pro and Win10 1903. And i could not make GPU stay at same clocks. ClockBlocker is not working - i still got clock jumps. Worst thing in all that - i have black screen problem - and it happens randomly - not when GPU used , or hot or something. It can be while browsing internet for example. What i found is - it is always happend , when GPU memory went from load to idle. I can easily simulate it with overclock - i can pump my memory up to 1600MHz at load without problems, but as soon as i turn load off - i got black screen. After windows rebooted - i always got "default radeon wattman settings has been restored"...
> 
> So i tryed everything to disable that power saving, but none of it works.
> 
> Now i want to try it with BIOS flashing...
> 
> As i understand - i should chande all DPM states values in PowerPlay to 'under load' values and it should stay at same clock - right?
> 
> Surely i also need to change Voltage too...
> 
> Is there anything i am missing?


Why would you ever want this? There is no logical reason I can possibly think of that you would ever want your video card to -NOT- drop clocks when you're not using it. I think you could possibly edit a bios to do that but.. why? There's no point to that. Also you would have to change the entire voltage table to make sure the card gets the "under load" voltage when at idle.. which is going to make your poor card run hot and the fans stay up all the time even when you're sitting at windows desktop not doing anything.. on top of using a lot of power too. The R9 3xx series were some of if not the most power hungry cards ever made.


----------



## AK3D

Well. Mostly - cause powerplay and that power saving stuff work wrong with many games i play. And currently - cause i need to check will there be those black screens if it won't downclock.

Ideally - sure , i wish i have downclock mode, if it work as it should... But it simply doesn't.

Currently - system stability is more important to me, than power saving ..

So. What should I change? I am plan to use everything at windows - atiflash tool and hawaii bios reader.

I will try to edit and make screenshot of changes. Or if anyone could tell exact things to change i would appreciate that)


----------



## kithylin

AK3D said:


> Well. Mostly - cause powerplay and that power saving stuff work wrong with many games i play. And currently - cause i need to check will there be those black screens if it won't downclock.
> 
> Ideally - sure , i wish i have downclock mode, if it work as it should... But it simply doesn't.
> 
> Currently - system stability is more important to me, than power saving ..
> 
> So. What should I change? I am plan to use everything at windows - atiflash tool and hawaii bios reader.
> 
> I will try to edit and make screenshot of changes. Or if anyone could tell exact things to change i would appreciate that)


What are you trying to do that it doesn't work? If you use the latest drivers from AMD and FreeSync or V-Sync, the card should adjust it's clocks up/down depending on the game's load. Video cards are -NOT- supposed to be at maximum boost clocks all the time when you are playing games. They are designed to attempt to drop the clock speed as often as possible to keep the cards cooler and power usage down. This is by design. Both AMD and Nvidia cards do this.


----------



## AK3D

As i told you, currently not games important to me. I can't use my PC at all. No matter old or new drivers i use - i got black screen while in windows at some point. Without games at all. I am sure it is driver/bios problem, but until they are not fixed it - i have work to do, and i can't work , if i don't know when my system will freeze next time... So as  temporary solution i want to disable downclocks.


----------



## kithylin

AK3D said:


> As i told you, currently not games important to me. I can't use my PC at all. No matter old or new drivers i use - i got black screen while in windows at some point. Without games at all. I am sure it is driver/bios problem, but until they are not fixed it - i have work to do, and i can't work , if i don't know when my system will freeze next time... So as  temporary solution i want to disable downclocks.


And do you have msi afterburner loading overclocks on start up? Did you try and completely uninstall drivers and then boot in safe mode and use DDU to clean out AMD drivers, then reload? It sounds more like your card might be damaged/broken to me... I don't think a bios is going to fix that then if it's just giving black screen problems with no overclocking. Cards should work always @ 100% stock mode.


----------



## Eliovp

Hey guys, i just released Amd Mem Tweak XL, you basically have PBE (straps included) on the fly as well now 

Link: https://github.com/Eliovp/AMDMemoryTweakXL

Have fun!

Cheers!


----------



## AK3D

kithylin said:


> And do you have msi afterburner loading overclocks on start up?


No.



kithylin said:


> Did you try and completely uninstall drivers and then boot in safe mode and use DDU to clean out AMD drivers, then reload?


Yes - multiple times.



kithylin said:


> sounds more like your card might be damaged/broken


GPU is fine... Sure i can swith it with my ither PC to check out , but i'm sure problem is not GPU. If you search for "black screen RYZEN 3x00" you will be surpeised. I don't think everybody durnt their GPU s with new mobo and CPU installed....

*Eliovp*

But will it work with Hawaii? Will try it before BIOS flash...


----------



## kithylin

AK3D said:


> But will it work with Hawaii? Will try it before BIOS flash...


The bottom line is while I think you possibly could down-clock your card and/or even make it run 3D/Gaming/Max-Boost clocks all the time even idle in windows but that would require a lot of work, a lot of effort, and may not (probably won't) even fix your issue. That's backwards and against the design of the bios in general so.. I don't know if anyone would help you with that. They might.

Normally everyone leaves the lower 75% of the card's bios alone and only modifies the top 25% which is boosted when gaming.


----------



## mus1mus

He said the issue is not the GPU but Ryzen 3000. 😄


----------



## Shonk

not sure how you lot get to 90+ on non ref cards

My Sapphire R9 290 Tri-x 1100 Core 5600 Ram runs at like 73


----------



## kithylin

Shonk said:


> not sure how you lot get to 90+ on non ref cards
> 
> My Sapphire R9 290 Tri-x 1100 Core 5600 Ram runs at like 73


Sapphire's Tri-X is an abnormally obscure design and literally the most advanced air cooled card for the R9 2xx series. It cools well enough to be in to the custom water loop territory. No other aftermarket card from the R9 200 series compares to the cooling performance from sapphire's Tri-X design for this family of cards. Many aftermarket cards for R9 290 or 290X can easily hit 90c during load if overclocked far enough with a custom bios with enough voltage.


----------



## Ren0

Hello there,


I'm new to Bios modding GPUs and wanted to test it out for the first time on my MSI R9 390. Even though I read the guide carefully I wanted to make sure I don't mess up my GPU Bios because this is currently my only GPU and I'm a poor student. Could a more experienced member maybe take a look at my settings and check if I transfered the settings correctly from Wattman to the Bios Editor? Here is an Imgur gallery with all my settings: https://imgur.com/a/UqGXqfa . I additionally uploaded the ROMs to this post. All I want to do is to undervolt the corevoltage and overclock the coreclock by 10MHz. I tested these settings with 3DMark Timespy, several games and OCCT do you guys think this is enough to ensure a stable 24/7 performance?


Thanks for any help, best regards Nils


----------



## kithylin

Ren0 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> 
> I'm new to Bios modding GPUs and wanted to test it out for the first time on my MSI R9 390. Even though I read the guide carefully I wanted to make sure I don't mess up my GPU Bios because this is currently my only GPU and I'm a poor student. Could a more experienced member maybe take a look at my settings and check if I transfered the settings correctly from Wattman to the Bios Editor? Here is an Imgur gallery with all my settings: https://imgur.com/a/UqGXqfa . I additionally uploaded the ROMs to this post. All I want to do is to undervolt the corevoltage and overclock the coreclock by 10MHz. I tested these settings with 3DMark Timespy, several games and OCCT do you guys think this is enough to ensure a stable 24/7 performance?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help, best regards Nils


If this is your only card, you have no backup, and can't afford to replace it then -DO NOT- touch it's bios. Bios flashing any video card is only for if you have spare cards to use if you brick it so you can flash it back, or spare computers, or both. And there is a pretty good risk you could completely brick the card by modifying the bios on it (even if you flash it back to the stock one). It's a very risky thing.


----------



## Ren0

kithylin said:


> If this is your only card, you have no backup, and can't afford to replace it then -DO NOT- touch it's bios. Bios flashing any video card is only for if you have spare cards to use if you brick it so you can flash it back, or spare computers, or both. And there is a pretty good risk you could completely brick the card by modifying the bios on it (even if you flash it back to the stock one). It's a very risky thing.


Yes I have a spare GPU as well as an iGPU and I am aware of the risks. How about my settings are they correctly set up or did is mess up something? Could you please take a look? That would be really great.


----------



## mus1mus

Before anything else, check your card if it has a BIOS Switch. Yeah some board makers omit this option. This will be your backup when things fail you can still boot into Windows with the previous settings. 

2nd before you bother, make up your mind on what you really need to do. Overclocking and undervolting go against each other. So think about what it is that you want to achieve. 

Is the card running hot? Or do you need more power? 10MHz will not give you an fps boost. 

What I would make you understand is that you should have a baseline where things should fall in terms of Voltages. Say lock your max Voltage to 1.2V (just an example) and get the max clock you can achieve at that level. That’s how this things work. 

Just an example, I am running my cards on water so they should be cool enough on any task. But I also undervolted them to 925mV and clocked to 900MHz. No throttling whatsoever. And performs better than stock of 1000/1250 due to memory tweaks.


----------



## mus1mus

A few notes on your settings. 

1.GPU Clock 1 must match the DPM 7 Value on GPU Freq Table, so set them both to 1050 or whatever. 

2. Voltage Values must follow VID table on first page. Example, 1176 is invalid and should be 1175. 

3. DPM 7 Voltage must be copied on all DPM 7 values on the Limit Table. You can get away from not doing this but in my experience, the card sometime jumps in and out of the values you set due to this mismatched settings. 

Other than those, you are pretty much on set. So please check the OP for the valid Voltage values.


----------



## sazistas

Hi guys, can anyone also help me with bios overclocking? I have one tri-x 290 and one vapor-x 290x which I use them under linux for openCL tasks but because of the fact that I cant overclock them due to linux driver issues my only choice is to overclock their bios. I've found the stable settings with afterburner under windows and I tried to put these values in hawaiibiosreader and flashed them but they crash after 5-10mins working at full load. I believe I messed up something with the voltage values. I cannot find a good tutorial about the hawaiibiosreader and I dont want to try the hex editor method from the first page. It seems too complicated for me.

My target values for the vapor-x 290x are:
gpu clock: 1150mhz , memory: 1700mhz (stable with +38mv on afterburner) 

and for the tri-x 290:
gpu clock: 1140mhz , memory: 1550mhz (stable with +25mv on afterburner)
I am attaching the stock bios from both gpus and my overclocked files.


----------



## floyyt

Hi guys,

I need little help with my bios edit of my R9 290 Tri-x. No matter what i do, and how i set my voltages in bios editor there seems to be no change after flashing and reboot. Its very annoying. Especially that my 290 dont seem to be stable at basic vcore, and clock so i have to raise it to avoid crashing in certain games.
Please have a look at this, and tell me what am i doing wrong...
Help would be much appreciated


----------



## MasterCATZ

*Underclocking*

due to some Linux power management bugs trying to under-clock my retired crypto cards 

for some reason something is trying to override my fan speeds and forcing the GPU's to reach 96 deg 
before they go 100%
bios will not go over 40%
for some reason if my HDMI cable is plugged in the R9 290 idles @ 90 watts pull cable out idles 17 watts 


I have been trying to under-volt the cards but I think the settings are being over written somewhere else 
as the watts are still the same each time I have tried even with the lower core speeds 

I was under the assumption DPM0 was the base value and then 65282 , 65283 etc just added 25ma ontop of each step ? 
or should I manually be entering values for each setting ? 

*edit* ok made progress manually entering each voltage 

how ever after running 2x back to back benchmarks on highest settings 947:1250 @ 1v , now its crashing on auto 
and I bench-marked @ every setting combination individually and it passed 
so I guess this has something to do with not using correct multipliers where is a good place to find the ratio table ? 

I did find some interesting things like 700:120 ran better than 800-900:120 

can someone tell me what is causing this between D71000.rom and low180w.rom inside lowv.zip 
about to re-flash D71000.rom as a sanity check before increasing voltage again ... 

so far I have found 
100mhz GPU and 150mhz Memory stock voltage @ 14w
100mhz GPU and 150mhz Memory 800ma voltage @ 12w .. no artifacts while bench-marking 
100mhz GPU and 150mhz Memory 750ma voltage @ 11w .. no artifacts while bench-marking 
100mhz GPU and 150mhz Memory 700ma voltage , nope 
100mhz GPU and 120mhz Memory 750ma voltage @ 11w .. no artifacts while bench-marking 
think 120mhz is as low as memory can go for 60hz refresh ? 
lets try getting GPU core speed lower again
50mhz GPU and 120mhz Memory 750ma voltage @ 10w .. might try lowering voltage again 
guess I will test HEVC playback first will be good if I can watch video idling the GPU 
and still butter smooth @ 50mhz  and using 1/10th the power 
and now @ ambient temp on low profile so can work on lowering idle fan speed now 
might find my lowest voltage for max core speed first then work out the ones in between 

100mhz GPU 300mhz memory 10w
100mhz GPU 300mhz memory 40w 
100mhz GPU 600mhz memory 45w
100mhz GPU 1000mhz memory 50w
100mhz GPU 1250mhz memory 65w

@750ma lowstate ( had a lockup @740)
50mhz GPU 300mhz memory 10w
50mhz GPU 300mhz memory 35w 
50mhz GPU 600mhz memory 40w
50mhz GPU 1000mhz memory 45w
50mhz GPU 1250mhz memory 55w

@925ma highstate very laggy can not hold stock speeds 
affects the other displays running the desktop hoping 950ma will sort that out 
@950 - 975ma highstate unstable
@1000ma was rock solid @ 95 deg and scored higher score @ 180w ? 
then a slight config change and it stopped @1025 seemed to be the next stable 


moving onto using my own frequencies and finding economical voltages for them 
I did get it down to 100w draw under full load with very small performance loss 


ideally I want GPU using low Profile as I only use it for gaming and I have to use peak profile for fans to work anyhow !!, 
using onboard for displays as amdgpu seems to have some power hungry mode activated if any displays are plugged in 
so the R9 290 is headless 


Fan speeds seem to be getting ignored in bios as well 

but at least power cap is working 

I did have MAX ASIC temp set lower @ 50 deg in hope that would speed up fans , but then someone said the lower that number the more volts the GPU wants to pull so put it back up ?


the cards had a hard life they mined really well for years I was passing over 330watts through them stock air cooled and 480w as submerged
with Vulkans multi GPU support wanting to use them for gaming on my Linux box

wish I knew why all power save features are disabled ... 

# sudo cat /sys/kernel/debug/dri/1/amdgpu_pm_info

Clock Gating Flags Mask: 0x0
Graphics Medium Grain Clock Gating: Off
Graphics Medium Grain memory Light Sleep: Off
Graphics Coarse Grain Clock Gating: Off
Graphics Coarse Grain memory Light Sleep: Off
Graphics Coarse Grain Tree Shader Clock Gating: Off
Graphics Coarse Grain Tree Shader Light Sleep: Off
Graphics Command Processor Light Sleep: Off
Graphics Run List Controller Light Sleep: Off
Graphics 3D Coarse Grain Clock Gating: Off
Graphics 3D Coarse Grain memory Light Sleep: Off
Memory Controller Light Sleep: Off
Memory Controller Medium Grain Clock Gating: Off
System Direct Memory Access Light Sleep: Off
System Direct Memory Access Medium Grain Clock Gating: Off
Bus Interface Medium Grain Clock Gating: Off
Bus Interface Light Sleep: Off
Unified Video Decoder Medium Grain Clock Gating: Off
Video Compression Engine Medium Grain Clock Gating: Off
Host Data Path Light Sleep: Off
Host Data Path Medium Grain Clock Gating: Off
Digital Right Management Medium Grain Clock Gating: Off
Digital Right Management Light Sleep: Off
Rom Medium Grain Clock Gating: Off
Data Fabric Medium Grain Clock Gating: Off
Address Translation Hub Medium Grain Clock Gating: Off
Address Translation Hub Light Sleep: Off

GFX Clocks and Power:
150 MHz (MCLK)
100 MHz (SCLK)
662 MHz (PSTATE_SCLK)
1000 MHz (PSTATE_MCLK)
975 mV (VDDGFX)
14.179 W (average GPU)

GPU Temperature: 49 C
GPU Load: 0 %
MEM Load: 1 %
UVD: Disabled
VCE: Disabled


Ideally I want to find the sweet spot for performance / watts for multi GPU setup 
so I don't have to buy new cards as I have a dozen or so R9 290's sitting here doing nothing 
from memory that extra 50 mhz to go from 950 - 1000 doubled the power consumption  
I also remember the performance difference between 1x and 8x was hardly noticeable so interested in seeing if Vulkan can run 16 GPU's while I have some pci'e breakout boards floating around here

on Linux i can change the power mode like this
echo 180000000 | sudo tee /sys/class/drm/card1/device/hwmon/hwmon1/power1_cap

this I know always pushes the R9's as I can hear them squeal instantly so a quick way for me to do stability tests 
DRI_PRIME=1 glmark2 -b terrain



Newer bios are ratio locked now with voltage with memory, this was added to avoid the huge amounts of returns amd vendors were dealing with due to stupid people dropping voltages too far.

if your card is one of these locked to memory then you have pointers NOT mv specified voltages IE 65288 65287 etc etc.

Same rule applies for these pointers as the mV specified only in accending order will they work.

65282
65283
65284
65285
65286
65287
65288

if you want to use the lowest pointer 65282 that is fine across the whole Pstates, though it may not achieve this if the memory is still specified at 1000mv since your card's core voltage is now locked with the memory voltages.

so if you want to achieve 850mv with 65282 your memory voltage needs to be 900mv. Which will really cut down the ability to overclock the memory drastically.

core voltage is usually 50mv above memory so if your memory is 1000mv then your core is 1.050mv etc.


hmm maybe this is my problem, how should I redo my voltage?

*edit* well after two days worth of testing 

I have decided on 100mhz GPU core with 750ma this idles @ 10watts and has a peak load of 13w , I was able to get it down a lot lower as a 50mhz core 8watt idle and 10w load but then HEVC playback while in a low state was pushing it too hard as it was 100% load and unable to keep up in all situations while at 100mhz core its only 75% load so a few watts extra for a 200% boost in performance was worth while 

I dropped the VDDCI to 875ma and let the bios manage the rest of the voltages , with manual voltages I was able to run the core @ stock speed under 100w with only 10% loss in performance but every so and so if switching between frequencies and forcing it to use high GPU core low state memory 947:120 it would hang so decided to let bios manage it , if using peak profile it runs fans at 100% and will eat up 180w but using high mode it will only use 130watt but fan will not go over 30% until it hits 96c , if I manually run full speeds GPU / RAM / FAN it is not much higher so its not the fan using the mysterious 50watts more power so i guess bios has another voltage table it uses 

anyhow happier now I am using 1/10th the power idle than I was before 

the cards are GV-R929D5-4GD-B so their are 3x different types of RAM being used between the cards so I can not do tighter RAM settings as using same bios for all cards 

now my only issue is still the main reason I started poking around in the bios .. why does it ignore my fan speeds and keeps running low fan, even with higher settings in bios it still does the same speeds as before the only thing I can think of is the firmware the kernel is reading has settings it also reads

on Ubuntu kernel 5.3.8 something else is trying to take over the fans I can manually adjust them then at some stage something else locks me out , it seems once the bios kicks in then this other setting is taken over as I can see something forcing the bios fan speed down 

I guess this is because i am not using 150mhz 
amdgpu: [powerplay] VBIOS did not find boot engine clock value in dependency table. Using Memory DPM level 0!

this might be the reason for the fan issue 
amdgpu: [powerplay] 
failed to send message 282 ret is 254


old cards and kernels dpm=1 enabled the new dpm; then when AMD power play came out, they swapped its definition and dpm=0 would select power play and dpm=1 would still select the old power management


----------



## kithylin

I know they've had a bad history but everything's fine now with this company. They are under new ownership and new management and I have now made 5 different orders from them at different times across 2019 and they have shipped all orders on time and fast and everything is good.

Over here we have three R9 290X / 390X full cover water blocks for $10 each + shipping.

One is here: https://www.frozencpu.com/products/...Block_-_Nickel_Black_15032.html?tl=g30c87s143

And here: https://www.frozencpu.com/products/...Water_Block_-_Nickel_15034.html?tl=g30c87s143

And here: https://www.frozencpu.com/products/...lock_-_Black_Edition_15035.html?tl=g30c87s143

And a R9 280X backplate for Heatkiller blocks is $10 + Shipping here: https://www.frozencpu.com/products/...Design_GPU_Backplate_16009.html?tl=g30c87s143

The current Compatibility Guide for these blocks has the 290X series listed. That's here: http://gpu.watercool.de/WATERCOOL_HEATKILLER_GPU_Compatibility.pdf

All of these blocks appear to be for reference PCB's only, no custom PCB's here.


----------



## madsmagnus

Hi guys

Can somebody help me out here? The OP description isnt exactly newbie friendly. I have DL'ed Hawaii BIOS Reader and played around with top frequencies, in a hope to avoid black screen when the drivers loads.

Any help would be deeply appreciated..


----------



## kithylin

madsmagnus said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Can somebody help me out here? The OP description isnt exactly newbie friendly. I have DL'ed Hawaii BIOS Reader and played around with top frequencies, in a hope to avoid black screen when the drivers loads.
> 
> Any help would be deeply appreciated..


Figure out your maximum stable overclock that works with afterburner (NOT WATTMAN) before you consider the bios modding option. Then try to program in your stable OC clocks with the bios editor.


----------



## aqvyx

no matter how much extra voltage I pump into my card, it wont go over 1110mhz core clock on the Insan1ty bios. Not even at 1.45v. I get 1150mhz on the stock bios with 1.3v. Sapphire Trix OC r9 290.


----------



## kithylin

aqvyx said:


> no matter how much extra voltage I pump into my card, it wont go over 1110mhz core clock on the Insan1ty bios. Not even at 1.45v. I get 1150mhz on the stock bios with 1.3v. Sapphire Trix OC r9 290.


Then it seems you were unlucky at the silicon lottery. There's not much that can be done for that. Not all cards will overclock very far. Back when I had my 290X before I had the Sapphire 20-phase-VRM insanity version and it would only do 1160 Mhz on the core no matter how much voltage I pumped into it. Some cards just won't go very far.


----------



## mirzet1976

aqvyx said:


> no matter how much extra voltage I pump into my card, it wont go over 1110mhz core clock on the Insan1ty bios. Not even at 1.45v. I get 1150mhz on the stock bios with 1.3v. Sapphire Trix OC r9 290.


Did U set PL to +50%?


----------



## aqvyx

mirzet1976 said:


> Did U set PL to +50%?


I set the max power limit and tdp to 300W in the bios, thats the max the card can take anyways. I can run 1150 when I add +150mv onto the stock voltage (I set it to 993) sometimes, but sometimes it doesnt work anymore after a reboot. My ASIC is 70.1%. I orderd a new thermal paste and some thermal pads, would it be safe to try running the card at 1.4v 24/7? (idk if the voltage is accurate but thats what afterburner tells me)


----------



## mirzet1976

My former ref. R9 290 WC was capable 1320MHz on 1.35V and mem clock 1620mhz (elpida), now I'm runing ref. RX 5700XT with EK Vector water block.
with this run I was 6th on HWBot.org -Radeon R9 290 3DMark - Fire Strike Ultra Rangliste

I tink that U need to move Power Limit slide in MSI Afterburner to +50% to maintain those high clocks.


----------



## aqvyx

1320mhz? Thats what I call a golden chip. Ill try messing around with the voltage and power silder more and share results. Do you have any normal firestrike results? https://www.3dmark.com/fs/21899207 I scored this but I had a lot of artifacts


----------



## kithylin

aqvyx said:


> 1320mhz? Thats what I call a golden chip. Ill try messing around with the voltage and power silder more and share results. Do you have any normal firestrike results? https://www.3dmark.com/fs/21899207 I scored this but I had a lot of artifacts


Artifacts are very bad. You can physically damage the chip / memory by running a benchmark or game load with artifacts running. Decrease clocks until it has no more Artifacts if you value the health of your card. Also it could be to due to temps. In general all video cards will have a lower overclock (stable with no artifacts) if they're running hot in the 80c or higher range.


----------



## aqvyx

kithylin said:


> Artifacts are very bad. You can physically damage the chip / memory by running a benchmark or game load with artifacts running. Decrease clocks until it has no more Artifacts if you value the health of your card. Also it could be to due to temps. In general all video cards will have a lower overclock (stable with no artifacts) if they're running hot in the 80c or higher range.


 yeah I dont use the card with a bad oc, just benchmarked it once


----------



## mirzet1976

aqvyx said:


> 1320mhz? Thats what I call a golden chip. Ill try messing around with the voltage and power silder more and share results. Do you have any normal firestrike results? https://www.3dmark.com/fs/21899207 I scored this but I had a lot of artifacts


https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18834127 but this is far better https://www.3dmark.com/fs/21290545


----------



## kithylin

mirzet1976 said:


> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18834127 but this is far better https://www.3dmark.com/fs/21290545


Why are you posting this? Of course a 5700XT is better than a 290X... ????????? :headscrat

Even a base model / reference 5700 XT is going to be literally twice the performance of a good overclocked 290X. They're also using a newer processor which yields +3000 points in the physics test. And firestrike calculates the CPU physics test in to the overall score. Faster CPU = Faster overall score.


----------



## aqvyx

do you think 1.4v will be safe long term? I dont have cooling problems


----------



## kithylin

aqvyx said:


> do you think 1.4v will be safe long term? I dont have cooling problems


I ran 1.45v on my 290X when I owned it for 16 months with no issues. But I had the special and unique Sapphire Vapor-X OC 8GB card with the 20-Phase VRM on it that could handle 450-500 watts on a regular basis with no issues. It barely ever maxed out it's capabilities. If you only have a reference PCB with the reference VRM design then I would say 1.4v would be "Extremely Unsafe" and most likely that card would not last very long. How long your card would last at that kind of load depends on many different factors.

And you claim "I don't have cooling problems", safe I think for 1.40v on a 290X would mean you're able to keep the core temps at < 80c at all times, even under heavy load.


----------



## aqvyx

kithylin said:


> I ran 1.45v on my 290X when I owned it for 16 months with no issues. But I had the special and unique Sapphire Vapor-X OC 8GB card with the 20-Phase VRM on it that could handle 450-500 watts on a regular basis with no issues. It barely ever maxed out it's capabilities. If you only have a reference PCB with the reference VRM design then I would say 1.4v would be "Extremely Unsafe" and most likely that card would not last very long. How long your card would last at that kind of load depends on many different factors.
> 
> And you claim "I don't have cooling problems", safe I think for 1.40v on a 290X would mean you're able to keep the core temps at < 80c at all times, even under heavy load.



iirc the Trix 290 does have a reference pcb. The VRMs and the chip always stay below 85 degrees. My card only has 1x6 pin and 1x8 pin so it can only draw 300w max. So you think I should keep it below 1.36v or even below that?


----------



## madsmagnus

kithylin said:


> Figure out your maximum stable overclock that works with afterburner (NOT WATTMAN) before you consider the bios modding option. Then try to program in your stable OC clocks with the bios editor.


Heyo

Sorry for late answer. Nah I have a reference R9 290 that seems do die the instant an AMD driver hooks onto it. MS Basic drivers, do not push it over the edge. So I was really hoping to fx push the card way down in perf and see if it will run with a driver. Take it from there? But the power tables in this program are scaring me a bit. I too the frequencies down by like 25-30 MHz on core and mem, and I tried to pull the voltage a bit down too. Didnt work. Havent really touched it since.


----------



## OneB1t

you have nothing to be afraid your card is probably already toasted


----------



## michbeltre

Hello everyone

I have a r9 390 that is driving me nuts for some reason the memory frequency is so unstable that when I'm not doing anything that is graphically intensive I get a black screen, I found a really cool tool called "clockblocker" and it allows me to force my memory frequency to be always at Max the downside is that it only works with old amd drivers, and some games like cod warzone and monster hunter world are forcing me to update, is there any other app that I can use to look my memory clock frequency? Or does anyone knows how can I modify my vbios to the point that I can change the idle state of my gpu memory frequency?

Thanks.


----------



## kithylin

michbeltre said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have a r9 390 that is driving me nuts for some reason the memory frequency is so unstable that when I'm not doing anything that is graphically intensive I get a black screen, I found a really cool tool called "clockblocker" and it allows me to force my memory frequency to be always at Max the downside is that it only works with old amd drivers, and some games like cod warzone and monster hunter world are forcing me to update, is there any other app that I can use to look my memory clock frequency? Or does anyone knows how can I modify my vbios to the point that I can change the idle state of my gpu memory frequency?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, you can use AMD WattMan that is built into the drivers in modern AMD drivers released for 2020.


----------



## kino0924

@MihaStar
I need some help with modifying Firepro Tonga card.

What I have (MXRT-7600 which is oem version of W7100)
What I want to be (FirePro S7150)

They are identical card from visual perspective.

DeviceID
W7100 = 0x692B
MXRT7600 = 0x693B
S7150 = 0x6929

When I flash MXRT 7600 rom, I get DeviceID = 0x693B (same as bios)
When I flash S7150 rom, I get DeviceID= 0x692B (It should be 0x6929)

I modified bios of both 7600 and 7150 to see if it changes.
I changed right after 'PCIR' and I was able to see changed DeviceID during atiflash.
But even after reboot, DeviceID still remains same as before modification.

What I dont understand is why DeviceID become 0x692B when I flashed 0x6929 BIOS
Is there ASIC lock that overwrites DeviceID? or ATOMBIOS command that sets PCIID?

I attached both BIOS


----------



## MihaStar

kino0924 said:


> @MihaStar
> I need some help with modifying Firepro Tonga card.
> 
> What I have (MXRT-7600 which is oem version of W7100)
> What I want to be (FirePro S7150)
> 
> They are identical card from visual perspective.
> 
> DeviceID
> W7100 = 0x692B
> MXRT7600 = 0x693B
> S7150 = 0x6929
> 
> When I flash MXRT 7600 rom, I get DeviceID = 0x693B (same as bios)
> When I flash S7150 rom, I get DeviceID= 0x692B (It should be 0x6929)
> 
> I modified bios of both 7600 and 7150 to see if it changes.
> I changed right after 'PCIR' and I was able to see changed DeviceID during atiflash.
> But even after reboot, DeviceID still remains same as before modification.
> 
> What I dont understand is why DeviceID become 0x692B when I flashed 0x6929 BIOS
> Is there ASIC lock that overwrites DeviceID? or ATOMBIOS command that sets PCIID?
> 
> I attached both BIOS


Well, I checked the BIOSes you've provided, and they are WAY too different, starting with size (122kB vs 370kB), then different VRAM_Info tables and supported memory ICs (4H24MFR/4032BABG/4H24AJR vs 4H24AJR only) and many more other things I guess. Moreover, the 7150 you found is from a 7150x2 board in fact ("Master" and "Gemini" keywords in the header).

Let me simply ask, what's the reason fo such mod?
I guess both cards are FirePro-s and they should be compatible with Radeon Pro driver branch.

AFAIR when bits in DeviceID are fused to '1's, they can't be reversed back, so you can flash the DevID 290X to DevID 290 (0x67B0 -> 0x67B1), but you can't do the reversed trick.
Similarly you can't flash the 290X DevID to FirePro DevID (0x67B0 to 0x67A0).

How about trying these BIOSes:
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/171144/171144 (ver. .102)
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/195345/195345 (ver. .103)

You'll get a generic W7100 in the end, maybe it's enough?


----------



## kino0924

MihaStar said:


> Well, I checked the BIOSes you've provided, and they are WAY too different, starting with size (122kB vs 370kB), then different VRAM_Info tables and supported memory ICs (4H24MFR/4032BABG/4H24AJR vs 4H24AJR only) and many more other things I guess. Moreover, the 7150 you found is from a 7150x2 board in fact ("Master" and "Gemini" keywords in the header).
> 
> Let me simply ask, what's the reason fo such mod?
> I guess both cards are FirePro-s and they should be compatible with Radeon Pro driver branch.
> 
> AFAIR when bits in DeviceID are fused to '1's, they can't be reversed back, so you can flash the DevID 290X to DevID 290 (0x67B0 -> 0x67B1), but you can't do the reversed trick.
> Similarly you can't flash the 290X DevID to FirePro DevID (0x67B0 to 0x67A0).
> 
> How about trying these BIOSes:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/171144/171144 (ver. .102)
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/195345/195345 (ver. .103)
> 
> You'll get a generic W7100 in the end, maybe it's enough?



My main goal is to have S7150 since the card is too pricey (still 500~700 after 10years).
FirePro S7150 is designed for MxGPU which allows user to assign single GPU to multiple VM.

BIOS size is different because it contains extra stuff for MxGPU (I am guessing) after 0x20000.
I have few other bios from S7150x2 and S7100x and they all have same data after 0x20000

I couldnt get real dump from S7150 so I used S7150x2 bios since it looks like they are pretty same but just PLX'ed


So my ultimate goal is to run MxGPU without having S7150.
I choose W7100 to modify since they are identical (same pcb, gpu, mem size)

One thing that I found before I mod is that W7100 comes with 128kb EEPROM and S7150 comes with 512kb EEPROM
my MXRT7600 also came with 512kb so I didnt have to do any hardware modification.


----------



## kino0924

@MihaStar
I read entire thread and there are only one post that mentions about DeviceID is being fused



> The basic DeviceID comes from the fuses. For Hawaii / Grenada PRO and XT (8520 / 8800 ASIC) it is 67B0h with bits 15:4 being fixed (IIRC).
> 
> 67B0h (XT): Bit 3:0 = 0000b
> 67B1h (PRO): Bit 3:0 = 0001b


So, when you say DeviceID is fused to 0x67B0 , I can go higher but not lower?
If above statement is true, the I should assume that my DeviceID is fused to 0x692B so I was able to go 0x693B but not 0x6929?


----------



## kino0924

To 0x693C


> [email protected]:~$ sudo ./atiflash -f -p 0 w7100_new.rom
> [sudo] password for user:
> Old SSID: 3D2B
> New SSID: 3D2B
> Old P/N: 113-C7670800-103
> New P/N: 113-C7670800-103
> Old DeviceID: 693B
> New DeviceID: 693C
> Old Product Name: BARCO MXRT-7600
> New Product Name: BARCO MXRT-7600
> Old BIOS Version: 015.047.000.012.006913
> New BIOS Version: 015.047.000.012.006913
> Flash type: GD25Q41B
> Burst size is 256
> 1E414/1E414h bytes programmed
> 1E414/1E414h bytes verified
> 
> Restart System To Complete VBIOS Update.
> 
> [email protected]:~$ sudo ./atiflash -ai
> [sudo] password for user:
> Adapter 0 (BN=03, DN=00, PCIID=693B1002, SSID=3D2B13CC)
> Asic Family : Tonga
> Flash Type : GD25Q41B (512 KB)
> Product Name : BARCO MXRT-7600
> Bios Config File : C7670800.103
> Bios P/N : 113-C7670800-103
> Bios Version : 015.047.000.012.006913
> Bios Date : 06/29/16 23:00
> ROM Image Type : Hybrid Images
> ROM Image Details :
> Image[0]: Size(65536 Bytes), Type(Legacy Image)
> Image[1]: Size(58368 Bytes), Type(EFI Image)



To 0x692B


> [email protected]:~$ sudo ./atiflash -f -p 0 w7100_new.rom
> Old SSID: 3D2B
> New SSID: 3D2B
> Old P/N: 113-C7670800-103
> New P/N: 113-C7670800-103
> Old DeviceID: 693B
> New DeviceID: 692B
> Old Product Name: BARCO MXRT-7600
> New Product Name: BARCO MXRT-7600
> Old BIOS Version: 015.047.000.012.006913
> New BIOS Version: 015.047.000.012.006913
> Flash type: GD25Q41B
> Burst size is 256
> 1E414/1E414h bytes programmed
> 1E414/1E414h bytes verified
> 
> Restart System To Complete VBIOS Update.
> 
> 
> [email protected]:~$ sudo ./atiflash -ai
> [sudo] password for user:
> Adapter 0 (BN=03, DN=00, PCIID=693B1002, SSID=3D2B13CC)
> Asic Family : Tonga
> Flash Type : GD25Q41B (512 KB)
> Product Name : BARCO MXRT-7600
> Bios Config File : C7670800.103
> Bios P/N : 113-C7670800-103
> Bios Version : 015.047.000.012.006913
> Bios Date : 06/29/16 23:00
> ROM Image Type : Hybrid Images
> ROM Image Details :
> Image[0]: Size(65536 Bytes), Type(Legacy Image)
> Image[1]: Size(58368 Bytes), Type(EFI Image)



I modified my original bios to see if i can change DeviceID
I did full power-cycle after each flash
I Fix BIOS image checksum with atomtool.py

I cannot go lower or higher at all.
I see atiflash reports new DeviceID but never gets applied


----------



## MihaStar

kino0924 said:


> @MihaStar
> I read entire thread and there are only one post that mentions about DeviceID is being fused
> 
> 
> 
> So, when you say DeviceID is fused to 0x67B0 , I can go higher but not lower?
> If above statement is true, the I should assume that my DeviceID is fused to 0x692B so I was able to go 0x693B but not 0x6929?


Well, I see your point. And I also googled your messages here and there asking for help 

Look, you can try to change the DevID to whatever you want, and simply flash the card under the DOS environment, checking for the result. You will see what bits are fused and what are not.
The final DevID impacts only the driver that will be loaded (if found matching DevID) or not.

In theory, I can try something similar with my 290X, will report the results later.

But I'm afraid your fused DevID is 692B, while the BIOS for MXRT7600 just added one bit making it 693B.

I haven't seen the resistor-related mechanism for DevID changing on AMD cards, like it's done on NVIDIA boards.


----------



## kino0924

MihaStar said:


> Well, I see your point. And I also googled your messages here and there asking for help
> 
> Look, you can try to change the DevID to whatever you want, and simply flash the card under the DOS environment, checking for the result. You will see what bits are fused and what are not.
> The final DevID impacts only the driver that will be loaded (if found matching DevID) or not.
> 
> In theory, I can try something similar with my 290X, will report the results later.
> 
> But I'm afraid your fused DevID is 692B, while the BIOS for MXRT7600 just added one bit making it 693B.
> 
> I haven't seen the resistor-related mechanism for DevID changing on AMD cards, like it's done on NVIDIA boards.


I just tried 0x694B but its still stuck at 0x693B
Am I editing wrong place?
I only modified right after 'PCIR' and there are two places to edit (BIOS and EFI)


----------



## kino0924

Is there a way to query efuses in ASIC?
I really want to compare with real s7150 and my w7100 and see the difference.
w7100 released 2014 aug and s7150 released 2016 feb.
Both cards are high enterprise level and kinda skeptical that they have different efuse.


----------



## egorek375

*sensitivity/granularity of fan speed in powercolor r9 290x*

What is max and min sensitivity/granularity of fan speed in my powercolor r9 290x? And can I use BIOS of powercolor r9 290x battlefield 4 edition for my powercolor r9 290x? Is there a big difference between versions with and without a game? Is it dangerous to flash the BIOS from the version with the game if I have a version without a game? I know for sure that bios is somewhat different, at least in the version without a game 55% and in the version with game 40%


----------



## panamamike

*BIOS Clock addresses differ between BIOS versions for the same card?*

Wanted to know if it is normal and safe to use a different BIOS version for the same card? Wanted to better understand how the addresses are determined and if they can change because they are dynamic. I'm using the Hawaii Bios reader. I have two of the same card, but different BIOS. Looks like one version of the BIOS may be better than the other, but the HEX address values differ. Help would be much appreciated.

Mike


----------



## kithylin

panamamike said:


> Wanted to know if it is normal and safe to use a different BIOS version for the same card? Wanted to better understand how the addresses are determined and if they can change because they are dynamic. I'm using the Hawaii Bios reader. I have two of the same card, but different BIOS. Looks like one version of the BIOS may be better than the other, but the HEX address values differ. Help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Mike


With older video cards like this it is *NOT SAFE AND DO NOT USE ANY OTHER BIOS OTHER THAN THE ONE THAT SHIPPED WITH YOUR CARD*. There is information in the first post of this thread on how to modify the bios. Extract the original bios that shipped on your card, save it somewhere, modify it and flash the modified version. If you screw up then you can re-flash the original back onto it.


----------



## panamamike

kithylin said:


> With older video cards like this it is *NOT SAFE AND DO NOT USE ANY OTHER BIOS OTHER THAN THE ONE THAT SHIPPED WITH YOUR CARD*. There is information in the first post of this thread on how to modify the bios. Extract the original bios that shipped on your card, save it somewhere, modify it and flash the modified version. If you screw up then you can re-flash the original back onto it.


Thanks for letting me know, that's pretty much what I did, but was hoping to use a different version of the bios as one card performs better than the other. I thought maybe it was due to the version of the bios.


----------



## kithylin

panamamike said:


> Thanks for letting me know, that's pretty much what I did, but was hoping to use a different version of the bios as one card performs better than the other. I thought maybe it was due to the version of the bios.


It's more down to the silicon lotto and if you got lucky with a high clocking card or not. In general the 4GB version of the 290X overclocks a good bit higher / faster than the 8GB version, FYI. Also you can remove the power limits with the editing tools for all bios's, even the bios's from AMD on a stock R9 290X. There's no need to concern yourself with any other bios. Just tune the one on your card and it should let you get the most out of your card.


----------



## panamamike

kithylin said:


> It's more down to the silicon lotto and if you got lucky with a high clocking card or not. In general the 4GB version of the 290X overclocks a good bit higher / faster than the 8GB version, FYI. Also you can remove the power limits with the editing tools for all bios's, even the bios's from AMD on a stock R9 290X. There's no need to concern yourself with any other bios. Just tune the one on your card and it should let you get the most out of your card.


My case is a bit different than the normal R9 290. I have an S9150. All I want to do is hit the top factory clock. For some reason, the card is not doing this and you can't use a tool like afterburner to adjust the voltage or clocks because they are all locked down as it's a server card. I was able to use the Hawaii BIOS editor, but not sure if I can use a different version BIOS for the same exact card. All the specs look to be the same but one BIOS is newer than the other. What had me concerned is the fact that the HEX address values for the clocks and other are different. Don't know why they would be different for the exact same cards.


----------



## Unknownroad

Quick question here to see if I can get an answer without starting a new thread: GPU died on me and thinking of picking up a R9 390x. I think some may not know, but there are sporadic issues with RX 400 series and RX 500 series working with legacy bios on older boards, even though they theoretically should work.

Can anyone confirm via experience with older mobos if a R9 390x (looking at the sapphire versions with the physical bios switch) should work with my ancient X38 board and this BIOS?: American Megatrends Inc. 1403, 9/10/2009


----------



## TwilightRavens

Unknownroad said:


> Quick question here to see if I can get an answer without starting a new thread: GPU died on me and thinking of picking up a R9 390x. I think some may not know, but there are sporadic issues with RX 400 series and RX 500 series working with legacy bios on older boards, even though they theoretically should work.
> 
> Can anyone confirm via experience with older mobos if a R9 390x (looking at the sapphire versions with the physical bios switch) should work with my ancient X38 board and this BIOS?: American Megatrends Inc. 1403, 9/10/2009


Mine does, but mine is a 290X and it has dual bios, one is UEFI, the other is legacy BIOS, if i flip it to the legacy bios switch it works flawlessly. I think the 300 series its automatic, the 200 series not so much. Also my 290X is the MSI Gaming version so I can't speak for Sapphire.


----------



## Unknownroad

^Thank you!


----------



## Jelle99

I see that there are still activity in this thread so I'm going to try my luck.


I just picked up an R9 290x from ebay that, on stock cooling (reference) does 1225 on core and 1625 on memory (maxed out in afterburner). Now I wonder what it can do if I throw my phase changer on it. I remember some problems with black benching on cold but I can only go to -40. I think that's where the problems start but I will try to work around it somehow. I have a cascade that goes to -120 with a very good 9900K that can run 6+GHz with it on, and very good memory controller, so I have a good chance at some good scores.


Anyway, I just cannot find links that work to the PT1 and PT3 BIOS, I remember using them back when the cards came out (still running the original ones I got in my gaming system). Does anyone have these BIOS? I want to test various voltage settings and perhaps do a live stream this weekend if I can get a hold of these BIOS again. But I won't go far without proper voltage control.


----------



## mirzet1976

Jelle99 said:


> I see that there are still activity in this thread so I'm going to try my luck.
> 
> 
> I just picked up an R9 290x from ebay that, on stock cooling (reference) does 1225 on core and 1625 on memory (maxed out in afterburner). Now I wonder what it can do if I throw my phase changer on it. I remember some problems with black benching on cold but I can only go to -40. I think that's where the problems start but I will try to work around it somehow. I have a cascade that goes to -120 with a very good 9900K that can run 6+GHz with it on, and very good memory controller, so I have a good chance at some good scores.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I just cannot find links that work to the PT1 and PT3 BIOS, I remember using them back when the cards came out (still running the original ones I got in my gaming system). Does anyone have these BIOS? I want to test various voltage settings and perhaps do a live stream this weekend if I can get a hold of these BIOS again. But I won't go far without proper voltage control.


Here is it


----------



## Jelle99

Wow thank you very much mate! That was exactly what I needed! I hope the newer versions of ASUS tweak will still be able to get voltage and higher frequency control.


In case anyone asks for the same, I was able to get the ASUS tweak version that let's you gain full voltage control. Version number is 2491.


I am unable to upload it here as max allowed file size is 9766KB, not sure where to upload it for people who may need it, sorry.


----------



## jimpsar

Hello,
just bought an 290 Sapphire Tri X 4gb for fun and would like to flash 290x or 390 bios.
Downloaded all the tools did a search. Got usb flash drive ready.
However cannot run hawaiinfo or memoryinfo in windows10 at all in order to check if it is unlockable or not.
Any help appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## DrunkenDonkey

Hi guys, I know I'm late into the game but I want to edit my Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ bios. The card is great, but I want to squeeze more out of it with somewhat manageable temps so it last me enough for next upgrade 
Started with the bios sent me from Powercolor (the first revisions had some underperforming issue and they distributed new bioses, I have the email still) which is 1040/1350 but veeery hot and noisy. The guide here seems missing, but found on Reddit some guide I followed and were able to modify it. Tested with afterburner, with +0 voltage gain it happily goes to 1080/1480 and stable on heaven for hours. Not the same when I put in the bios the settings tho... I managed to increase the power limit +50% and have a stable 990/1350 bios working, but anything over that is a different story. If I touch the memory, even a slight bit - I have issues - going to 1400 I get all colorful lines in desktop and over that it can't even boot (yet with afterburner it is okay up to 1480, gets unstable on 1490). With the core, even at 1050/1350 I sometimes can't boot, sometimes boots and works great BUT if the gpu is on full load! When I have it on low usage, like some game title screen and the freq is 300-350, the screen flickers like mad, if I disable vsync and have it go max it works. But that's too unstable to be useful...
Attaching the original bios: F3502LAA.ROM, the working 990 modification and the flickering mess that is anything above like 1050. Any idea why afterburner (with +0) is able to make it work but not direct bios? 

Edit: I was able to make a progress - on 1050/1350 adding +1 (in reality +6.25)mv to the offset made it stable. The rest of the issues still stay with memory being unstable and I have no idea how afterburner is able to clock it better, but it works. Temps are 4 degrees higher than what afterburner is able to do with +0, but I guess I have to live with that


----------



## chris89

Hi buddy rename your bios to .pdf so you can upload here, the original & ill take a look at it. We could try just delimiting the power limit first & benchmark it.


----------



## xtremefunky

chris89 said:


> Hi buddy rename your bios to .pdf so you can upload here,


Thats a very smart move. Never thought of this. I guess, its a normal thing for people which are longer than a decade an active member?


----------



## speed_demon

You can always upload it to a site like filehorse or mega as well. The bios files renamed as .PDF don't play nicely with my amd bios flasher last I tried to rename it and use one.


----------



## chris89

Is it a joke or something? lol renaming it is self explanatory. It opens fine after renaming it as well.


----------



## chris89

I'm in the mood to mod someones BIOS & monitor the results. anyone down to try? 1133Mhz core clock works great at 1333mv & maybe dial in the power limit to delimited & fix the fan profile.


----------



## kithylin

chris89 said:


> I'm in the mood to mod someones BIOS & monitor the results. anyone down to try? 1133Mhz core clock works great at 1333mv & maybe dial in the power limit to delimited & fix the fan profile.


I doubt anyone actually uses any of these cards in 2020 for their primary gaming purposes. Maybe for old retro computers or if they're cold in the winter.


----------



## chris89

True that. I want the RX 6900 XT.


----------



## speed_demon

chris89 said:


> I'm in the mood to mod someones BIOS & monitor the results. anyone down to try? 1133Mhz core clock works great at 1333mv & maybe dial in the power limit to delimited & fix the fan profile.


Sure. I'll give it a try.

Here's my stock MSI R9 390 8gb BIOS.


----------



## Amhro

kithylin said:


> I doubt anyone actually uses any of these cards in 2020 for their primary gaming purposes. Maybe for old retro computers or if they're cold in the winter.


HEY! I'm still here


----------



## chris89

speed_demon said:


> Sure. I'll give it a try.
> 
> Here's my stock MSI R9 390 8gb BIOS.


I wish they would allow us to simply .zip our files rather than rename the extension to .pdf.

Anyway, let me know what you find on this BIOS. Make sure your using two dedicated power cables from the PSU to the GPU, 6-pin & 8-pin

Good luck


----------



## chris89

How did the BIOS work @speed_demon ?


----------



## red_x

chris89 said:


> I'm in the mood to mod someones BIOS & monitor the results. anyone down to try? 1133Mhz core clock works great at 1333mv & maybe dial in the power limit to delimited & fix the fan profile.


Hi chris89 I'm trying to undervolt my asus strix r9 390, but I can't understand what voltage value is 65288 at dpm7 (or any other hex value). Would you be interested in modding the bios if I share it here?


----------



## kamokomo

@chris89 Hi. Could You please help me with making of the modded BIOS for my stock R9 290 4GB? Its a Gigabyte version and I've recently refreshed it totally. I've replaced thermal paste and pads for Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and Gelid GC Extreme pads and I think it is safe to bump it up a bit and also adjusting the fan curve so it will run cooler. I don't mind the noise (its loud as hell already). Here is the link to stock BIOS download that I've dumped from the card itself. Im not gaming much but it would be nice to see this card perform a bit better  128 KB file on MEGA


----------



## chris89

kamokomo said:


> @chris89 Hi. Could You please help me with making of the modded BIOS for my stock R9 290 4GB? Its a Gigabyte version and I've recently refreshed it totally. I've replaced thermal paste and pads for Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and Gelid GC Extreme pads and I think it is safe to bump it up a bit and also adjusting the fan curve so it will run cooler. I don't mind the noise (its loud as hell already). Here is the link to stock BIOS download that I've dumped from the card itself. Im not gaming much but it would be nice to see this card perform a bit better  128 KB file on MEGA


Hello, cool dude just rename to .rom from .pdf & lmk how it goes. I know 1133mhz core is stable at 1333mv and with the power limit disabled so lmk about temps stability artifacts etc.

I have no issue running this on my r9 290x & 390x.


----------



## kamokomo

chris89 said:


> Hello, cool dude just rename to .rom from .pdf & lmk how it goes. I know 1133mhz core is stable at 1333mv and with the power limit disabled so lmk about temps stability artifacts etc.
> 
> I have no issue running this on my r9 290x & 390x.


Wow, nice. Thanks. Do YOu think it will run smoothly on reference design card? I have one with the blower fan so I'm not sure if the temps will be ok with this BIOS


----------



## chris89

Your welcome. Yes my 290x & 390x use the reference blower & it cools the vrm & memory sufficiently when overclocked to the max. I even got mine up to 1250mhz but 1240mhz for 3dmark benchmarking.

Otherwise yes it'll run great. Please post a gameplay video on youtube if possible with the BIOS so I can watch in action?

Thanks


----------



## kamokomo

chris89 said:


> Your welcome. Yes my 290x & 390x use the reference blower & it cools the vrm & memory sufficiently when overclocked to the max. I even got mine up to 1250mhz but 1240mhz for 3dmark benchmarking.
> 
> Otherwise yes it'll run great. Please post a gameplay video on youtube if possible with the BIOS so I can watch in action?
> 
> Thanks


I've flashed this BIOs and it runs better but there seems to be a problem as it only reaches 1000 MHz clock. Any idea why? I was doing 3dmark firestrike test to check this.

EDIT: Also the temps were really fine (70 degrees GPU, and 50 and 64 VRM) so that's not the problem here.
EDIT2: I've just made a Fire Strike Stress test and the GPU was max 80 degrees celsius and the VRMS both were maxed out at 67 C, so this is all fine, but the clock still maxed out at 1000MHz. Any idea why?


----------



## chris89

Have you tried reinstalling 20.11.3 drivers or whatever the latest is? Also I think its either the driver or a CPU bound scenario. Monitor the GPU Clock & utilization with MSI Afterburner 4.6.3 beta 2 here MSI Afterburner 4.6.2 Download (techspot.com)

Then post a screen shot or short video of the behavior in game using relive.

My GPU clock would fluctuate on high cpu bound titles on my dual xeon 24 threads at 3.5ghz but if you have a AMD Ryzen system then it shouldn't throttle the GPU so much.

If I run 4k sometime it'll drop below 1Ghz core clock on the GPU so thats normal but it should stay at 1133Mhz at all times.


----------



## kamokomo

chris89 said:


> Have you tried reinstalling 20.11.3 drivers or whatever the latest is? Also I think its either the driver or a CPU bound scenario. Monitor the GPU Clock & utilization with MSI Afterburner 4.6.3 beta 2 here MSI Afterburner 4.6.2 Download (techspot.com)
> 
> Then post a screen shot or short video of the behavior in game using relive.
> 
> My GPU clock would fluctuate on high cpu bound titles on my dual xeon 24 threads at 3.5ghz but if you have a AMD Ryzen system then it shouldn't throttle the GPU so much.
> 
> If I run 4k sometime it'll drop below 1Ghz core clock on the GPU so thats normal but it should stay at 1133Mhz at all times.


I am using 20.12.1 drivers using "fresh" install option. Also, I've monitored GPU clock during gaming with GPU-Z and it reported 1000MHz clock max. Either way, everything works fine. I can try afterburner tho, if that will make any difference at all.

EDIT: I've check the settings in performance tab of Radeon Software and switched it to advanced mode and for some reason the highest clock state there was set to 1000MHz, Ive changed it to 1133 and now it works as intended. Did a 3dmark fire strike run and for now no problems...


----------



## chris89

Nice bro glad its working fine now. It would be awesome if you uploaded some gameplay footage of it in action, I'd be happy to watch.


----------



## NuCash

chris89 said:


> I'm in the mood to mod someones BIOS & monitor the results. anyone down to try? 1133Mhz core clock works great at 1333mv & maybe dial in the power limit to delimited & fix the fan profile.





chris89 said:


> I'm in the mood to mod someones BIOS & monitor the results. anyone down to try? 1133Mhz core clock works great at 1333mv & maybe dial in the power limit to delimited & fix the fan profile.


Are you still in the mood for Bios mods? I have some old Asus R9 390 cards 1 DCII and 2 DCIII Strix. I've modded the bios on the DCII per some instructions I found in 2017. The card is unstable and all R9 390s run hot in my experience. I'm thinking about doing some mining with them again and I need them to be stable. I've have similar issues with the modded DCII crashing when overclocking in afterburner. Can you make it use less power and get 30+ MH/s?


----------



## chris89

Try undervolting with MSI Afterburner & running the core @ 1Ghz or something similar & try turning down the VDDCI Memory voltage to 875mv from 1000mv @ up to 1350mhz but really 1250mhz is stable @ 875mv.


----------



## Tx_V3_OC

chris89 said:


> Try undervolting with MSI Afterburner & running the core @ 1Ghz or something similar & try turning down the VDDCI Memory voltage to 875mv from 1000mv @ up to 1350mhz but really 1250mhz is stable @ 875mv.


My pm is limited as Im new, stock rom Msi 390


----------



## speed_demon

@chris89 Apologies for the delayed reply. The BIOS you made me is working better than I could have ever dreamed. My R9 390 was used for mining before I bought it and I think that was why it used to be unstable at stock speeds, forcing me to underclock core and memory with MSI afterburner just to be able to use it. But not any more! I am seeing consistently 1100mhz+ in game and my instability issue is totally fixed. +1 million reps

The only thing I wonder - Is it possible to make the fan curve more aggressive by tweaking the BIOS? I use MSI afterburner for a custom fan curve but it doesn't always apply automatically at boot. Would be perfect and I could ditch afterburner totally then. 

Thanks again!


----------



## chris89

Yes sir let me see...

Try this & 84C is an ideal max temperature. This fan profile should be exceedingly aggressive.


----------



## kamokomo

Hi again @chris89 . I've played some games using Your BIOS and it was ok, until today I kept getting artifacts and SW Battlefront II started exiting to desktop. I am wondering. Is the 1333 voltage on memory neccesery?


----------



## chris89

Hi vddci is memory voltage its set to stock 1000mv but the core is 1333mv. Yeah let me take a look at it again.

1094mhz core = 72.5 Giga pixel/s so not much slower than the 75 Giga pixel/s of 1133mhz but less voltage & cooler fan profile.

Rename to .rom


----------



## speed_demon

kamokomo said:


> Hi again @chris89 . I've played some games using Your BIOS and it was ok, until today I kept getting artifacts and SW Battlefront II started exiting to desktop. I am wondering. Is the 1333 voltage on memory neccesery?


I had some artifacting as well with the 1333mv/1133MHz ROM, but thankfully the 1373mv/1173MHz core ROM fixes the artifacting issues entirely. You may just need a bit more voltage to run these higher core clock speeds. Otherwise you can do what I did and use MSI Afterburner to drop max core clock down by 10MHz, to 1123, as this also stopped the artifacting for me.


----------



## kamokomo

chris89 said:


> Hi vddci is memory voltage its set to stock 1000mv but the core is 1333mv. Yeah let me take a look at it again.
> 
> 1094mhz core = 72.5 Giga pixel/s so not much slower than the 75 Giga pixel/s of 1133mhz but less voltage & cooler fan profile.
> 
> Rename to .rom


Wow bro, You're well prepared I see. I've lowered the core clock to 1100 with the rest set as in BIOS 1133 by You, but I had to change the fan curve, as my R9 290 was ramping up rpm a bit when at desktop which was quite annoying so I made a tighter fan curve. I'll upload the file I made so You can take a look and tell me if You would change anything.


----------



## kamokomo

speed_demon said:


> I had some artifacting as well with the 1333mv/1133MHz ROM, but thankfully the 1373mv/1173MHz core ROM fixes the artifacting issues entirely. You may just need a bit more voltage to run these higher core clock speeds. Otherwise you can do what I did and use MSI Afterburner to drop max core clock down by 10MHz, to 1123, as this also stopped the artifacting for me.


Yeah, You re right. I would edit the BIOS to lower the clock a bit tho, as I don't like software OC, but I don't want to go that high mv/ OC on my card as I think its a bit old and don't want to degrade it too fast. I would like to use it a bit more time


----------



## acepool

Hi there!
So this week my brother gave me an old 290x Tri-X 4GB he was not using.
Turns out it only works in safe mode (I get the black screen if I try to load any drivers).
I attached the BIOS it came with.
I have tried everything I could think of and still get the same result.
Is there anything I'm missing or the card is simply dead?

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## chris89

Yeah sorry about that clock & fan speed. Its hard to dial it in to the max without having the card & system so I know where the fan should idle at.

How hot does your card like to idle at with minimal fan speed? Also you should be able to clock it to 1100mhz with stock voltage 65288.


----------



## chris89

acepool said:


> Hi there!
> So this week my brother gave me an old 290x Tri-X 4GB he was not using.
> Turns out it only works in safe mode (I get the black screen if I try to load any drivers).
> I attached the BIOS it came with.
> I have tried everything I could think of and still get the same result.
> Is there anything I'm missing or the card is simply dead?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


You can try this but I think your card has a problem. You may try baking it in the oven covering up all the caps with tin foil for 15 minutes at 350F.

preheat oven 350f, have card torn down completely to pcb, put tin foil on all caps (many layers call it 4-6 layers), put 4 tin foil balls under the gpu on the pan. Bake for 15 minutes & open oven & turn off oven let cool down for 30 minutes then reassembly & try again.

Rename to .rom


----------



## speed_demon

acepool said:


> Hi there!
> So this week my brother gave me an old 290x Tri-X 4GB he was not using.
> Turns out it only works in safe mode (I get the black screen if I try to load any drivers).
> I attached the BIOS it came with.
> I have tried everything I could think of and still get the same result.
> Is there anything I'm missing or the card is simply dead?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


My card was similar when I first got it. My GPU needed two things to start working right - First, new thermal paste as it was hitting 90c at idle, and second I had to run the 19.10 AMD video card driver to solve the black screen issues. Might give those a shot and see if they help any.


----------



## acepool

chris89 said:


> You can try this but I think your card has a problem. You may try baking it in the oven covering up all the caps with tin foil for 15 minutes at 350F.
> 
> preheat oven 350f, have card torn down completely to pcb, put tin foil on all caps (many layers call it 4-6 layers), put 4 tin foil balls under the gpu on the pan. Bake for 15 minutes & open oven & turn off oven let cool down for 30 minutes then reassembly & try again.
> 
> Rename to .rom


Thanks! Will try the bios and see... If it doesn't work I will try to buy thermal paste and bake it then.


----------



## acepool

speed_demon said:


> My card was similar when I first got it. My GPU needed two things to start working right - First, new thermal paste as it was hitting 90c at idle, and second I had to run the 19.10 AMD video card driver to solve the black screen issues. Might give those a shot and see if they help any.


Thanks for the tip... I don't have any thermal paste at the moment but I really think temps are not a problem (the card has not had the chance to heat up and ramp the fans...).
Also, I have tried different AMD drivers just in case... No luck.
Are you still on 19.10 or have you been able to update?


----------



## kamokomo

chris89 said:


> Yeah sorry about that clock & fan speed. Its hard to dial it in to the max without having the card & system so I know where the fan should idle at.
> 
> How hot does your card like to idle at with minimal fan speed? Also you should be able to clock it to 1100mhz with stock voltage 65288.


Its no problem. I think Ill try 1120 MHz with the bios You gave me  I hope it will work without any problems. My card likes to go over 50 degrees celsius on minimal speed, then the fan spins up to cool it down.


----------



## acepool

chris89 said:


> You can try this but I think your card has a problem. You may try baking it in the oven covering up all the caps with tin foil for 15 minutes at 350F.
> 
> preheat oven 350f, have card torn down completely to pcb, put tin foil on all caps (many layers call it 4-6 layers), put 4 tin foil balls under the gpu on the pan. Bake for 15 minutes & open oven & turn off oven let cool down for 30 minutes then reassembly & try again.
> 
> Rename to .rom


No luck with this BIOS...
I was wondering... Do you guys know if maybe trying to load the drivers in Linux might help in some way or will I see exactly the same results?


----------



## chris89

acepool said:


> Thanks for the tip... I don't have any thermal paste at the moment but I really think temps are not a problem (the card has not had the chance to heat up and ramp the fans...).
> Also, I have tried different AMD drivers just in case... No luck.
> Are you still on 19.10 or have you been able to update?


20.12.1 is the latest driver yeah its hard keeping up with these frequent updates especially with them being 425MB each, thats tough for me im on mobile data where I live.



kamokomo said:


> Its no problem. I think Ill try 1120 MHz with the bios You gave me  I hope it will work without any problems. My card likes to go over 50 degrees celsius on minimal speed, then the fan spins up to cool it down.


Thats cool bro So did you want me to re-write the BIOS to accommodate for your 50C idle? What % fan speed do you prefer at idle to keep it quiet?


----------



## chris89

acepool said:


> No luck with this BIOS...
> I was wondering... Do you guys know if maybe trying to load the drivers in Linux might help in some way or will I see exactly the same results?


What source are you using on the GPU? DIsplayport or HDMI or DVI?


----------



## acepool

chris89 said:


> What source are you using on the GPU? DIsplayport or HDMI or DVI?


HDMI because the display I have only has HDMI or VGA ports (I think I have a VGA-DVI cable somewhere tho).
But even booting with another card being the output (R9 280X), as soon as the drivers kick in, the screen either freezes or goes black...


----------



## chris89

acepool said:


> HDMI because the display I have only has HDMI or VGA ports (I think I have a VGA-DVI cable somewhere tho).
> But even booting with another card being the output (R9 280X), as soon as the drivers kick in, the screen either freezes or goes black...


I'm sorry to hear that bro I have had the same issue on NVIDIA & AMD ATI GPUs. Baking it could fix the issue. I have had success @ 350F for 15 minutes & don't touch it for 30 minutes at least during the cool down phase. Then inspect the caps, make sure they didn't bulge. You may try cleaning the PCB first in the dish washer with plenty of detergent (pour dish detergent directly on top of the pcb completely covering the PCB & take plenty of pics to show us the progress please! ), try that first on hot water (hot as you can get it) & then bake it so it dries it off completely. Or just throw it in the dish washer & wait 2 days to dry under the core & test again.

It's up to you bro, you got a couple options on how to fix it available.


----------



## Pawelr98

Baking the card is what you call a "poor" version reflow of the solder under the GPU.
As a last resort, sure. Use some flux at least.

I would say my 290X has been fine mainly because of the watercooling.
It couldn't really get hot. An used reference miner card from ~2014 (right after crypto crash they were cheap), even overclocked and overvolted.

Honestly I don't even see any purpose in upgrading right now.
RX580 was more/less a sidegrade, 5500XT is pretty much still a sidegrade.
In order to actually make a significant jump at a reasonable cost I would have to jump at second hand Vega 56/64 or go at 5600xt.

290X was the best investment I made, so was 5820k, with only recently the consumer 6 cores bringing up the "cheap" performance segment.


----------



## speed_demon

Loved my dual 290's in crossfire and now I am greatly enjoying my 390. Getting a ton of use out of this older card as it can still play most anything on high or ultra settings for 1080P.


----------



## acepool

Pawelr98 said:


> Baking the card is what you call a "poor" version reflow of the solder under the GPU.
> As a last resort, sure. Use some flux at least.
> 
> I would say my 290X has been fine mainly because of the watercooling.
> It couldn't really get hot. An used reference miner card from ~2014 (right after crypto crash they were cheap), even overclocked and overvolted.
> 
> Honestly I don't even see any purpose in upgrading right now.
> RX580 was more/less a sidegrade, 5500XT is pretty much still a sidegrade.
> In order to actually make a significant jump at a reasonable cost I would have to jump at second hand Vega 56/64 or go at 5600xt.
> 
> 290X was the best investment I made, so was 5820k, with only recently the consumer 6 cores bringing up the "cheap" performance segment.


Yeah I guess it's not the absolute best option, but probably the best one I can manage to try...

Any other suggestions would be more than welcome though!


----------



## acepool

I have to admit that my expectations were not specially high and I was a bit concerned about putting my card in the oven (the dishwasher idea seemed a bit too extreme if you ask me lol).
That said... IT WORKED!
Card is running fine, no problem or hiccups whatsoever. Been running FurMark for a while now and although loud (fans topping at around 3400rpm) the temps have peaked at 80ºC and both the core and mem are locked at 1000 and 1250 respectively.

Now... If it keeps being stable, what do you guys recommend? Start tweaking from Afterburner or Radeon Software or flash another BIOS to try and squeeze a bit more performance out of it?

Thanks again for the help!!!!


----------



## chris89

acepool said:


> I have to admit that my expectations were not specially high and I was a bit concerned about putting my card in the oven (the dishwasher idea seemed a bit too extreme if you ask me lol).
> That said... IT WORKED!
> Card is running fine, no problem or hiccups whatsoever. Been running FurMark for a while now and although loud (fans topping at around 3400rpm) the temps have peaked at 80ºC and both the core and mem are locked at 1000 and 1250 respectively.
> 
> Now... If it keeps being stable, what do you guys recommend? Start tweaking from Afterburner or Radeon Software or flash another BIOS to try and squeeze a bit more performance out of it?
> 
> Thanks again for the help!!!!


So did you just use the "Dish washer trick" only? That does wonders for me & much safer than the oven. I'm wondering which of the two did you do if not both?

I would flash the bios bro, delimit the power limit but also check the VRM 1/2 in HWInfo to make sure they aren't running too hot on stock first as well.


----------



## gxthelord

chris89 said:


> Hello, cool dude just rename to .rom from .pdf & lmk how it goes. I know 1133mhz core is stable at 1333mv and with the power limit disabled so lmk about temps stability artifacts etc.
> 
> I have no issue running this on my r9 290x & 390x.


Hi I'm late to the party too. Wanted to know if this would work for Sapphire Reference R9 290 unit? I have a new unit from my previously abandoned project.


----------



## chris89

gxthelord said:


> Hi I'm late to the party too. Wanted to know if this would work for Sapphire Reference R9 290 unit? I have a new unit from my previously abandoned project.


You will need to upload your .rom as a .pdf here so I can mod it for you.


----------



## aqvyx

Could someone help me out with this issue I have? I modded my R9 390 bios to have to clocks of my overclock in msi afterburner, but it seems like the clocks don't apply as seen in this screenshot.https://drive.google.com/file/d/13aeBkx14EHrIMewt86bs3Gqk4N_c7gcc/view?usp=drivesdk


http://imgur.com/a/Bikmor8


----------



## speed_demon

If you have afterburner running in the background you might need to select "reset" in AB before your clocks return to the new modded levels. That was the case for me at least.


----------



## aqvyx

speed_demon said:


> If you have afterburner running in the background you might need to select "reset" in AB before your clocks return to the new modded levels. That was the case for me at least.


still the same issue


----------



## chris89

Install the latest version of 
*MSI Afterburner 4.6.3 Beta 4*
MSI Afterburner 4.6.3 Beta 4 Download (techspot.com) 

Also send me your bios here as a .pdf & I'll BIOS mod it for ya.


----------



## chris89

Install the latest version of 
*MSI Afterburner 4.6.3 Beta 4*
MSI Afterburner 4.6.3 Beta 4 Download (techspot.com) 

Also send me your bios here as a .pdf & I'll BIOS mod it for ya.


----------



## aqvyx

chris89 said:


> Install the latest version of
> *MSI Afterburner 4.6.3 Beta 4*
> MSI Afterburner 4.6.3 Beta 4 Download (techspot.com)
> 
> Also send me your bios here as a .pdf & I'll BIOS mod it for ya.


thanks, also heres my bios, at full load my card runs at 77-80 degrees


----------



## chris89

aqvyx said:


> thanks, also heres my bios, at full load my card runs at 77-80 degrees


First press reset in the MSI Afterburner before flashing the BIOS. You need more voltage for that clock 1250mv is too low. Plus leaving 65288 gives you about 1.250v anyway.

I put your memory back to 1500 because you can easily burn out your ram if your gaming for long sessions @ 1700Mhz+, plus there are too many memory errors at above 1500mhz for daily use. But for benchmarks just manually set the memory in MSI Afterburner.

I set the core to 1173mhz @ 1373mv, this is known to be artifact free for the most part & totally stable. Fiddle with the voltage & clocks in Afterburner if wishing to push past 1173Mhz.

For benchmarks only on my 390X, I got as high as 1240Mhz @ 1.4-1.45v but thats dangerous & requires water or an optimally cooled card with fresh thermal paste applied to the whole core and spread evenly by finger or brush tool. An X-pattern or dot in the center is insufficient to reach 1200Mhz+ stable.


----------



## aqvyx

chris89 said:


> First press reset in the MSI Afterburner before flashing the BIOS. You need more voltage for that clock 1250mv is too low. Plus leaving 65288 gives you about 1.250v anyway.
> 
> I put your memory back to 1500 because you can easily burn out your ram if your gaming for long sessions @ 1700Mhz+, plus there are too many memory errors at above 1500mhz for daily use. But for benchmarks just manually set the memory in MSI Afterburner.
> 
> I set the core to 1173mhz @ 1373mv, this is known to be artifact free for the most part & totally stable. Fiddle with the voltage & clocks in Afterburner if wishing to push past 1173Mhz.
> 
> For benchmarks only on my 390X, I got as high as 1240Mhz @ 1.4-1.45v but thats dangerous & requires water or an optimally cooled card with fresh thermal paste applied to the whole core and spread evenly by finger or brush tool. An X-pattern or dot in the center is insufficient to reach 1200Mhz+ stable.


what temps would start to be concerning for me? I have an XFX Dual fan card. I'll try the bios out tomorrow and share my results


----------



## chris89

aqvyx said:


> what temps would start to be concerning for me? I have an XFX Dual fan card. I'll try the bios out tomorrow and share my results


84C any higher would be a problem on the CORE & VRM 1/2.

Cool, Let me know.


----------



## speed_demon

Wow those temps are way different than what I am seeing. I get low 60's c under heavy load like with a benchmark on the excellent 1173 BIOS. I wonder if that's due to my having the MSI card with the two big fans and a case with good airflow though. Card was recently repasted with MX-4. Either way the modded bios was the key to my card finally running properly after several years of efforts.


----------



## aqvyx

chris89 said:


> 84C any higher would be a problem on the CORE & VRM 1/2.
> 
> Cool, Let me know.


when I try to run a benchmark my screen goes black and fans start running at full speed


----------



## chris89

speed_demon said:


> Wow those temps are way different than what I am seeing. I get low 60's c under heavy load like with a benchmark on the excellent 1173 BIOS. I wonder if that's due to my having the MSI card with the two big fans and a case with good airflow though. Card was recently repasted with MX-4. Either way the modded bios was the key to my card finally running properly after several years of efforts.


Thats great bro good temps too. How hot are your VRM 1/2?


aqvyx said:


> when I try to run a benchmark my screen goes black and fans start running at full speed


Lets flash a lower voltage BIOS because thats a sign of overheating of the VRM.


----------



## aqvyx

chris89 said:


> Thats great bro good temps too. How hot are your VRM 1/2?
> 
> Lets flash a lower voltage BIOS because thats a sign of overheating of the VRM.


this bios works fine for me


----------



## aqvyx

so the best I can do in that bios is +50mv and 1125mhz, everything above that either has artifacts or too high temps, temps are at 84°C in unigine valley, I didn't try other benchmarks yet


----------



## chris89

You can try this, Speed_Demon said it works great.


----------



## aqvyx

tried it, I just get a blackscreen once my gpu is under load


----------



## chris89

Try this. Black screen under load means its instantly getting too hot either on core or on the VRM 1/2 or ASIC somewhere on the PCB is getting too hot. Its a thermal protection measure.

We'll try this one last time. If it doesn't work then you need to revist the thermals on the card. Make sure your PCB looks like this & it can handle very high clocks.


----------



## aqvyx

i'll replace the thermal Pads and Paste tomorrow and try again


----------



## chris89

Cool bro sounds good yeah because I found 1133mhz totally stable at 1333mv & 1173mhz totally stable at 1373mv.


----------



## aqvyx

seems like my card won't do over ~1.25-1.3v for some reason, just black screened


----------



## chris89

Whats your card look like? PCB & Thermal pads & thermal paste application. It has to be spread across the whole core or it will have hot spots on the core that can cause black screen issues. Also your thermal pads have to be high thermal conductivity to hold higher clocks because the VRM get very hot & the memory does too.


----------



## aqvyx

chris89 said:


> Whats your card look like? PCB & Thermal pads & thermal paste application. It has to be spread across the whole core or it will have hot spots on the core that can cause black screen issues. Also your thermal pads have to be high thermal conductivity to hold higher clocks because the VRM get very hot & the memory does too.
> View attachment 2473922





http://imgur.com/a/2KpYFLo

tp


http://imgur.com/a/x1msJ6P


----------



## chris89

See how your VRM 2 the memory VRM so your gonna need to add a heatsink to it & your thermal paste application is a little messy. Spread it evenly all in one direction. Long ways preferably.

Your going to need to add a heatsink to the memory VRM because XFX overlooked this when building these cards.

I think your going to need to add a thick thermal pad to put on top of the VRM & touch the heatsink to cool it down & increase stability but I don't recommend increasing memory voltage or clocks on your XFX card. Only touch the CORE clock.

Great deals from Analog Technologies | eBay stores

Maybe you need 4.5mm thickness? I don't know? Please place the cooler on the card & measure the distance between the heatsink & those memory VRM for me.

1.5W/mk Heatsink Silicon Compound Thermal Conductive Pad 200x200x4.5mm USAseller | eBay

This seller ships worldwide & Its even higher thermal conductivity @ 3W/m K & its 2.75mm thickness, you can stick it if needed. This stuff is conductive, I have used it before to cool components & it works very well.

Lot 5 Thermagon T-Flex 6100 Thermal Circuit Board Gap Filler Adhesive Pads Heat | eBay


----------



## Tx_V3_OC

If I have 3 r9 390s is there anyway I can run furmark on just one gpu?


----------



## aqvyx

thanks for ur advice, ill try to do what I can


----------



## chris89

Your welcome & Also about Furmark, don't run your card through it, it'll hurt the GPU its not good to run it on it.

Just run it through 3dmark firestrike or timespy instead.


----------



## speed_demon

^ yep, just like he says. Avoid furmark on these older video cards. 

@chris89 , are you interested in crypto mining at all? I tried my 390 out of curiosity more than anything and it has the same hash rate as the RX 580. Earned me a few dollars just running it for a bit. Worked great over my 4G hotspot too.


----------



## Tx_V3_OC

No actually I have paired my 390s with a k80 tesla and a 2697v3 xeon, i have a second xeon that im going to use in a dual socket, I just want to use the cuda cores to accelerate games on my 390s. idk some crazy idea


----------



## chris89

@speed_demon
Not really because I'm stuck in lock down facility, locked down for the past nearly 3 years all because of my parents. My guardian won't even let me have my laptop fulltime, I have to turn it in every night around midnight & pick it up at 8am so I can't be mining 24/7 making bank lmao with no electric bill its basically free money here.

All I have is a AMD Ryzen 5 2500u Radeon Vega 8 GFX can I mine on this GPU & make any money if electricity is free?


----------



## Bride

Here we are. I just modded a 290x with a 380x radiator. Also painted it black, losing a little bit in terms of dissipation, due the coating. Anyway, now I don't understand why of the three fans, 2 are always running at maximum speed and only the one close to the connector is under the bios fan control. Are all 4 pins fans, in sequential line, so I'm trying to understand...


----------



## chris89

Check your "Fan Control Type" if its set to "1" its PWM controlled & if set to "0" its RPM/% controlled. PWM mode doesn't work so use "Fan Control Type" "0" to get precise control of the fan.


----------



## Bride

chris89 said:


> Check your "Fan Control Type" if its set to "1" its PWM controlled & if set to "0" its RPM/% controlled. PWM mode doesn't work so use "Fan Control Type" "0" to get precise control of the fan.


already on "0" and in fact the fan near the connector is following "the bios rules" but the other 2 fans, not.... so I have to check if reconnecting sequentially the fans by cables, I made some mistake, whatever It shouldn't be....


----------



## chris89

Oh really okay so yeah make sure all the wires are soldered together nice & tight... How many wires are there, 4? red, black, yellow, blue?


----------



## Bride

chris89 said:


> Oh really okay so yeah make sure all the wires are soldered together nice & tight... How many wires are there, 4? red, black, yellow, blue?


 it's was a cable problem or fans sequence... now it's ok. Tks. Another thing. I reached 1150MHz of core. Firestrike Extreme passed. But if I increase it, even with voltage and power limits increments, I have short black screen problems, for example at the beginning of Firestrike test... I mean, the test is running fine, but looks something is wrong. Could be a limitation of the BIOS that I selected for my mods? thanks


----------



## kithylin

Bride said:


> it's was a cable problem or fans sequence... now it's ok. Tks. Another thing. I reached 1150MHz of core. Firestrike Extreme passed. But if I increase it, even with voltage and power limits increments, I have short black screen problems, for example at the beginning of Firestrike test... I mean, the test is running fine, but looks something is wrong. Could be a limitation of the BIOS that I selected for my mods? thanks


Black screen is usually the GPU instantly overheating and hitting self-protection mode. You probably have poor thermal paste contact on some part of the DIE for the core, or some of the thermal pads aren't making contact to the heatsink somewhere.


----------



## chris89

Yeah its a thermal problem. I get that problem upwards of 1200mhz+ @ 1400mv+ on my reference blower card. I can get it to pass firestrike at 1240mhz @ 1440mv but have to damn near set fan to 100% all the time.

Try setting your fans to 100% then run your tests. If its still doing it, check your thermal paste & pads. You may need to use Fujipoly Xr-m xtreme 17w/m k pads to get the best performance from your vrm & memory.

I can clock my core to 1300mhz on xr-m & arctic silver ceramique 2 paste.


----------



## Bride

kithylin said:


> Black screen is usually the GPU instantly overheating and hitting self-protection mode. You probably have poor thermal paste contact on some part of the DIE for the core, or some of the thermal pads aren't making contact to the heatsink somewhere.





chris89 said:


> Yeah its a thermal problem. I get that problem upwards of 1200mhz+ @ 1400mv+ on my reference blower card. I can get it to pass firestrike at 1240mhz @ 1440mv but have to damn near set fan to 100% all the time.
> 
> Try setting your fans to 100% then run your tests. If its still doing it, check your thermal paste & pads. You may need to use Fujipoly Xr-m xtreme 17w/m k pads to get the best performance from your vrm & memory.
> 
> I can clock my core to 1300mhz on xr-m & arctic silver ceramique 2 paste.


it' could be, considering the VRM's temperature, but increasing the power limits, almost disappeared


----------



## chris89

Yeah your Core VRM temperature is way too hot for stability. Need to look at the pressure on the VRM because it needs a lot of pressure on the VRM & pad to stay cool.


----------



## Bride

chris89 said:


> Yeah your Core VRM temperature is way too hot for stability. Need to look at the pressure on the VRM because it needs a lot of pressure on the VRM & pad to stay cool.


thanks man, that's exactly the problem. Changing the heatsink, I am using sticky pads with copper blocks, but totally not adhesives as well. So now I will try with a Dremel to cut out from the reference heatsink, the VRM's part, using it with the actual fan set.


----------



## chris89

What you could do is buy a reference blower cooler from a r9 290 or 290x & use it because it can hold 1240mhz through firestrike i tested it or take the heatsink & remove the heatsink from the VRM / Memory Cooling Plate with a Heat Gun.... You'll need a work bench & a Vice to do it safely. Then you can mount the VRM / Memory cooling plate to the GPU to properly cool the VRM & Memory & then use your great big 3 fan cooler to cool everything off...?

AMD R9 290 Cooler Only | eBay


----------



## Bride

chris89 said:


> What you could do is buy a reference blower cooler from a r9 290 or 290x & use it because it can hold 1240mhz through firestrike i tested it or take the heatsink & remove the heatsink from the VRM / Memory Cooling Plate with a Heat Gun.... You'll need a work bench & a Vice to do it safely. Then you can mount the VRM / Memory cooling plate to the GPU to properly cool the VRM & Memory & then use your great big 3 fan cooler to cool everything off...?
> 
> AMD R9 290 Cooler Only | eBay


that's exactly what I am going to do, because I have the previous reference heat-sink... waiting for the Dremel's blades


----------



## pehoko

Hi Chris, would you like to mod my vbios? I have Sapphire Vaporx 290 but not working properly on stock speeds as seems crashes, something around 840-900mhz speed core and 1.0-1.05V vcore or lower will be fine, tnx!


----------



## chris89

Thats some really low voltage. @pehoko 1.250v is stock for 1000mhz up to close to 1100mhz on 1.250v but 1.00-1.05v would be something like 750mhz. You need to visit the thermals on your card if its crashing bro. 

If you leave it at stock speeds does it crash?

@Bride Cool bro lmk what you end up doing.


----------



## pehoko

Yes, crashes on stock speeds, tried something like 800mhz -100mv but seems the same, I need further investigions what working.


----------



## Bride

pehoko said:


> Yes, crashes on stock speeds, tried something like 800mhz -100mv but seems the same, I need further investigions what working.


try to increase the fan speed or/and decrease the clock, by app.... then I'll also give a look at your BIOS


----------



## pehoko

Well the card works fine as regular desktop usage but in 3D crashes almost immediately, no overheating problems. Tried some setting with Afterburner and Sapphire Trixx as lower as possible but still the same result.


----------



## chris89

@pehoko Does it crash to desktop or crash the computer to BIOS? Is it a blackscreen or like a blue screen with an error message? Can you make a video of the symptoms?


----------



## pehoko

Black screen and PC freezes, no error messages, sometimes PC can be used without reboot but rarely.


----------



## chris89

What is your ASIC quality in GPU-Z? Also what is your 12v value at idle? Do you have a quality high powered power supply? Do you feel comfortable taking the card apart to redo the thermal paste & thermal pads & make sure everything is real tight?

Post some pictures please.


----------



## pehoko

Asic is about 75%, but found something strange with the card, now seems working without problem on other PC, I have flashed new vbios with 900mhz ... need some further investigation where is the problem.


----------



## Bride

pehoko said:


> Asic is about 75%, but found something strange with the card, now seems working without problem on other PC, I have flashed new vbios with 900mhz ... need some further investigation where is the problem.


if you need, we are here


----------



## chris89

Try taking a tooth brush & 99% isopropyl alcohol & scrub down the PCIe slot until its flawlessly clean, then test again. It could also be power supply related. Whats the power supply on the system that black screen crashes? Whats the power supply on the system that doesn't crash?


----------



## Bride

Ready for my mod


----------



## Bride

Black Knight mod done, I have to tune up the bios again, but as first test looks a decent result


----------



## chris89

Not bad, 79C on VRM1 but with 100% fan speed. See u need that whole plate to cool the VRM to get it up to 1240Mhz core clock. On mine, it uses the reference blower with the DVI ports removed / desoldered from the PCB to get higher airflow out of the GPU. I load out in the 70C range @ 1.425v @ 75% fan speed.


----------



## Bride

chris89 said:


> Not bad, 79C on VRM1 but with 100% fan speed. See u need that whole plate to cool the VRM to get it up to 1240Mhz core clock. On mine, it uses the reference blower with the DVI ports removed / desoldered from the PCB to get higher airflow out of the GPU. I load out in the 70C range @ 1.425v @ 75% fan speed.


not sure about the fan speed, because still too silent even under heavy load. So for now not really satisfied, because temps will increase a lot in summer time... still checking


----------



## chris89

Good job bro hope it works out for you. Mine sure is a lot louder than yours im sure with the blower cooler anyway but it moves a lot of airflow for high overclocks.


----------



## Bride

chris89 said:


> Good job bro hope it works out for you. Mine sure is a lot louder than yours im sure with the blower cooler anyway but it moves a lot of airflow for high overclocks.


yeah, totally agree. Louder but powa! I tried to set the fan speed of this 3 fan hea-tsink at 120%, not so loud at full speed, but I prefer to keep it at 100%. Now i have to understand why over 1.35v i have some black screen flash for few seconds. For example, at the loading of Firestrike or a videogame. Then the image re-appear and everything is fine. Looks not a temperature problem. I'm investigating. In the Hawaii BIOS Editor, there is a tab, VRM settings. Looks dangerous to modify it on a wrong way, so i don't know if could be useful. Another tab, Limit tables, tried to modify it, but no differences.


----------



## Bride

for now 1150MHz / 1500MHz at maximum of 1.34v and 71C core / 83 VRM


----------



## hickimse

hello i have asus strix R9 390 8 Gb video card digs 14 - 15 Mh in etherium mining, I wonder where the problem is. im novice thank you


----------



## mrhhan

hickimse said:


> hello i have asus strix R9 390 8 Gb video card digs 14 - 15 Mh in etherium mining, I wonder where the problem is. im novice thank you
> View attachment 2478952


you need run on linux


----------



## mrhhan

hello can undervol power of r9 390 for eth mining?


----------



## murlakatamenka

There was a lengthy guide in the first post iirc, now there is just a bunch of attachments.

Is it my bad memory or something happened to it?


----------



## hickimse

murlakatamenka said:


> There was a lengthy guide in the first post iirc, now there is just a bunch of attachments.
> 
> Is it my bad memory or something happened to it?


please link do you share


----------



## kithylin

murlakatamenka said:


> There was a lengthy guide in the first post iirc, now there is just a bunch of attachments.
> 
> Is it my bad memory or something happened to it?


I'm pretty sure that entire guide was deleted for all eternity when they migrated to the new forums. Quite a lot of threads in the forums had lengthy guides, walkthroughs and other useful information for users but it was all deleted and lost when they migrated to the recent forums. Whatever was written there will never be restored and is gone forever, sadly. All we get is the attachments at the bottom now.  I've said it before and I'll say it again: Everyone needs to understand that overclock.net is no longer an internet forum. This is now a social platform. All they care about is the number of views on their ads that are side-loaded through the website and how good it looks on mobile (Because most mobile users don't and can't block ads in websites). They don't care if the content doesn't exist anymore. As long as folks still use the site.


----------



## chris89

Yeah that sucks about this forums, it used to be awesome now it kinda sucks having to upload as .pdf can't even upload .zips anymore.

Also I know a guy who can undervolt hawaii grenada and his name is @mynm


----------



## Bride

I'm going to write here, whatever I have in my hands a little bit strange GPU. It was sold to me a week ago for 300 yuan, 47 USD, 39 EU... it should be a R9 360 4Gb but from HWinfo the chipset is a Bonaire XT. Anyway, I decided to keep it, trying to mod it a little bit and I am definitively satisfied for the result. From 1000MHz of core to 1100MHz, 1250MHz of memory to 1600MHz. Here also a video R9 360


----------



## kithylin

Bride said:


> I'm going to write here, whatever I have in my hands a little bit strange GPU. It was sold to me a week ago for 300 yuan, 47 USD, 39 EU... it should be a R9 360 4Gb but from HWinfo the chipset is a Bonaire XT. Anyway, I decided to keep it, trying to mod it a little bit and I am definitively satisfied for the result. From 1000MHz of core to 1100MHz, 1250MHz of memory to 1600MHz. Here also a video R9 360


What you have there is a "Chinese Knockoff" card. They are very common in the global marketplace and sold in the USA and pretty much every country in the world. I checked and the R9 360 is supposed to have 768 cores, 48 TMU's and 16 ROP's, yet your card shown via gpu-z has 896 cores, 16 ROP's but 56 TMU's. Which actually matches the specs for the HD 7790. So what you have there is someone took a HD 7790 and modified the bios so it reports as a R9 360 then sold it and marketed it as an R9 360 even though in reality it's actually only an older HD 7790. Your report of the code name for the core is a sure give-away. Both cards are Bonaire core, but HD 7790 is Bonaire XT and R9 360 is Bonaire Pro, not XT.


----------



## Bride

kithylin said:


> What you have there is a "Chinese Knockoff" card. They are very common in the global marketplace and sold in the USA and pretty much every country in the world. I checked and the R9 360 is supposed to have 768 cores, 48 TMU's and 16 ROP's, yet your card shown via gpu-z has 896 cores, 16 ROP's but 56 TMU's. Which actually matches the specs for the HD 7790. So what you have there is someone took a HD 7790 and modified the bios so it reports as a R9 360 then sold it and marketed it as an R9 360 even though in reality it's actually only an older HD 7790. Your report of the code name for the core is a sure give-away. Both cards are Bonaire core, but HD 7790 is Bonaire XT and R9 360 is Bonaire Pro, not XT.


Thanks for the detailed answer. Yes, you confirmed my doubts. I gave a look on Tech Power Up few days ago, finding out it. During the product return process on Taobao (I'm living in China) I reported to the seller that it was probably an HD7790. The GPU that you also mentioned. Anyway due my huge transactions satisfaction and volume, I decided to keep it and denounced the seller to the platform.


----------



## kithylin

Bride said:


> Thanks for the detailed answer. Yes, you confirmed my doubts. I gave a look on Tech Power Up few days ago, finding out it. During the product return process on Taobao (I'm living in China) I reported to the seller that it was probably an HD7790. The GPU that you also mentioned. Anyway due my huge transactions satisfaction and volume, I decided to keep it and denounced the seller to the platform.


I meant no offense to you or other Chinese individuals by the way with my statement. There are awesome Chinese products and people out there. But with every group there are also "bad eggs" that attempt to deceive people like this, sadly. They are interesting cards. I myself own a "GTX 750 Ti" that is in reality a GTX 550. Which is the same thing you have just an Nvidia version. The card I have won't use any of Nvidia's drivers except some very old beta press release version around when the 750 Ti launched so it's actually barely usable for anything but retro computers. The only reason you're able to use current drivers for that card is because the HD 7000 series is still supported under AMD's current drivers being released so it actually covers both what your card actually is and what it "is marketed to be".


----------



## Bride

kithylin said:


> I meant no offense to you or other Chinese individuals by the way with my statement. There are awesome Chinese products and people out there. But with every group there are also "bad eggs" that attempt to deceive people like this, sadly. They are interesting cards. I myself own a "GTX 750 Ti" that is in reality a GTX 550. Which is the same thing you have just an Nvidia version. The card I have won't use any of Nvidia's drivers except some very old beta press release version around when the 750 Ti launched so it's actually barely usable for anything but retro computers. The only reason you're able to use current drivers for that card is because the HD 7000 series is still supported under AMD's current drivers being released so it actually covers both what your card actually is and what it "is marketed to be".


totally no problem and no offense, your post it was really polite. I appreciate your actual reply. Anyway I am an Italian in China. There amazing compromises in terms of quality and price. Especially for hardware and tech things. I also have to say that on the second-hand section of Taobao, I sold/bought a lot of products without any complain from both of parties. about this GPU, it's just a single case on the multitude... even now, the bios is modded at 1150 core and 1750 mem, stable. so for that price, I am satisfied. 

it could be a Fire Pro W5100? or Fire Pro W4300?








AMD FirePro W5100 VBIOS


4 GB GDDR5, 930 MHz GPU, 1500 MHz Memory




www.techpowerup.com













AMD FirePro W4300 VBIOS


4 GB GDDR5, 930 MHz GPU, 1500 MHz Memory




www.techpowerup.com





it's the only one with Bonaire chipset and 4Gb of memory on TechPowerUP. In any case I tried to upload tha BIOS, with a mismatch error. I think that I can go forward, but worried about it.


----------



## Bride

I made a couple of video with my previous 290x and the mysterious Bonaire XT...


----------



## aqvyx

Eliovp/amdmemorytweak anyone looked into this?


----------



## djkasen

Hi all, i flashed the last vBios for my r9 290 and not works correctly, can anyone help me?


----------



## Bride

djkasen said:


> Hi all, i flashed the last vBios for my MSI -GAMING- r9 290 and not works correctly, i tryed several of vBios and the only with the card "work" is with the last, but i cant use correctly, can anyone help me
> Thats all my information, thanks.


after every time that you are going to flash a BIOS, better to uninstall the device from the hardware list as in your pics. Then reboot the system and let the it to recognize the GPU automatically. Anyway if you can give us, the exact model of your GPU, the original BIOS version of it, we can give a look.


----------



## djkasen

Bride said:


> after every time that you are going to flash a BIOS, better to uninstall the device from the hardware list as in your pics. Then reboot the system and let the it to recognize the GPU automatically. Anyway if you can give us, the exact model of your GPU, the original BIOS version of it, we can give a look.


Thanks for help


----------



## Bride

djkasen said:


> Thanks for help, my GPU is: MSI R9 290 VBIOS
> 
> And now only can give me video with this vBios: 015.044.000.007.000000 (last vBios)


try this one, rename it .rom


----------



## djkasen

Bride said:


> try this one, rename it .rom


Thanks a lot, i gonna try this!!

EDIT: I just tried it and it has the same problem. You need any info of my gpu? tell me.


----------



## Bride

djkasen said:


> Thanks a lot, i gonna try this!!
> 
> EDIT: I just tried it and it has the same problem. You need any info of my gpu? tell me.


use this unistaller








Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 18.0.5.9


Here you can Download Display Driver Uninstaller, this Display Driver Uninstaller is a driver removal utility that can help you completely uninstall AMD/NVIDIA graphics card drivers and packages from your system, with...




www.guru3d.com




then clean AMD installation


----------



## djkasen

Bride said:


> use this unistaller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 18.0.5.9
> 
> 
> Here you can Download Display Driver Uninstaller, this Display Driver Uninstaller is a driver removal utility that can help you completely uninstall AMD/NVIDIA graphics card drivers and packages from your system, with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.guru3d.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then clean AMD installation


Ok i go to try this, in few minutes i edit this.

EDIT: No changes. Not work.
EDIT2: I have tried another r9 290, this time the TRI-X OC Sapphire model and it works without problems, so I rule out that the PCI-E port or the windows installation (being updated) are the problem. Regarding mine, it still does not work, I have found this information: amdkmdag 0x15 It is in the event viewer of the graphics card, it tells me that it cannot be started.


----------



## Bride

djkasen said:


> amdkmdag 0x15








Solved! - Event Viewer error 0x15


I am trying to install drivers for my RX 460. No matter which driver I try to install, old or new I get error 0x15 error for my GPU saying thatPCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67EF&SUBSYS_E348174B&REV_CF\4&1c3d25bb&0&0019(my GPU) had a problem starting. The radeon installer says that the driver is installed...




forums.anandtech.com





maybe also in your case, a different PCI-E could solve your prob


----------



## djkasen

Bride said:


> Solved! - Event Viewer error 0x15
> 
> 
> I am trying to install drivers for my RX 460. No matter which driver I try to install, old or new I get error 0x15 error for my GPU saying thatPCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67EF&SUBSYS_E348174B&REV_CF\4&1c3d25bb&0&0019(my GPU) had a problem starting. The radeon installer says that the driver is installed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.anandtech.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe also in your case, a different PCI-E could solve your prob


I am going to try to put it in another computer because my motherboard only has a pci-e

My motherboard is: ASRock > B85 Anniversary

I'm going to try and I leave you here the results


----------



## djkasen

Bride said:


> Solved! - Event Viewer error 0x15
> 
> 
> I am trying to install drivers for my RX 460. No matter which driver I try to install, old or new I get error 0x15 error for my GPU saying thatPCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67EF&SUBSYS_E348174B&REV_CF\4&1c3d25bb&0&0019(my GPU) had a problem starting. The radeon installer says that the driver is installed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.anandtech.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe also in your case, a different PCI-E could solve your prob


Well, I have tried on another completely different pc and it does the same thing


----------



## anotherOC

You may need to bypass the signature check if you are using a gpu with non stock bios...
I had to do this on my RX480.
Do a google search for atikmdag-patcher-1.4.9.zip also known as pixel clock patcher. I didn't check but you may even get lucky and find it here on overclock.net somewhere.
Hope this helps


----------



## djkasen

anotherOC said:


> You may need to bypass the signature check if you are using a gpu with non stock bios...
> I had to do this on my RX480.
> Do a google search for atikmdag-patcher-1.4.9.zip also known as pixel clock patcher. I didn't check but you may even get lucky and find it here on overclock.net somewhere.
> Hope this helps


Thank you very much, I will try it and tell you the results

EDIT: I havent lucky, have the same problems

if anyone can enter in my pc i can give the Id for teamviewer or anything, thanks.


----------



## Bride

I just bought a Tobago R7 360P 2Gb for 27 bucks, added few copper pads, edited the BIOS with Hawaii tool. Really a lovely one.









I scored 1 in Fire Strike Performance Stress Test


Intel Core i7-8086K Processor, AMD Radeon R7 360 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com



















































...and boom! ok, is enough 😂









I scored 4 832 in Fire Strike


Intel Core i7-8086K Processor, AMD Radeon R7 360 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com















Modded it a little bit, 1208/1808 MHz stable:


----------



## Bride

Plus another R9 360 4Gb Bonaire chipset. core 1208MHz, memory 1808MHz.


----------



## chris89

Nice buddy. I had a R9 380X & Clocked it to 1250mhz & I had to manually edit each voltage state but it yielded insane results. Although I could never keep the vrm cool enough for long term stability.

By the way does anyone know which version of HWInfo gives both VRM 1 & 2 temperatures/ data/ results? The latest doesn't seem to show proper VRM temps...


----------



## Bride

chris89 said:


> Nice buddy. I had a R9 380X & Clocked it to 1250mhz & I had to manually edit each voltage state but it yielded insane results. Although I could never keep the vrm cool enough for long term stability.
> 
> By the way does anyone know which version of HWInfo gives both VRM 1 & 2 temperatures/ data/ results? The latest doesn't seem to show proper VRM temps...


these GPUs are amazing in terms of modding and price at today, strongly recommend waiting the end of market troubles...

SOTR R7 360 Benchmark


----------



## chris89

Wow Your Core Temperature is way too hot lol I loaded out my 380x @ 68°C at 1250mhz but the vrm would be way hotter.

Sapphire Nitro R9 380X Specs | TechPowerUp GPU Database 

That's the one I had until I destroyed it, I miss it dearly.


----------



## Bride

chris89 said:


> Wow Your Core Temperature is way too hot lol I loaded out my 380x @ 68°C at 1250mhz but the vrm would be way hotter.
> 
> Sapphire Nitro R9 380X Specs | TechPowerUp GPU Database
> 
> That's the one I had until I destroyed it, I miss it dearly.


as you know, depends how much lucky you are in terms ASIC, voltage and room temperatures. Until I am under 100 degrees, is ok, this GPU don't need to "stay alive" in a long run, considering that I paid for it 28 USD. for sure is better to stay under 80 degrees...


----------



## chris89

Yeah, I usually set my temp limit to 84°C. Can you replace the fan profile with a more aggressive one or replace the fans with Deltas?

Cool pics bro. I would use Delta fans to cool it off even more.


----------



## Bride

chris89 said:


> Yeah, I usually set my temp limit to 84°C. Can you replace the fan profile with a more aggressive one or replace the fans with Deltas?
> 
> Cool pics bro. I would use Delta fans to cool it off even more.


Yes, I'm thinking to replace these fans and even the heat-sink


----------



## chris89

I know of some Delta's that can do like 120 CFM @ 92mm if that's the size? 

Tell me the size of the fan's & I'll do some fan research for you.


----------



## Bride

chris89 said:


> I know of some Delta's that can do like 120 CFM @ 92mm if that's the size?
> 
> Tell me the size of the fan's & I'll do some fan research for you.


I made this mod, but I prepared it without test the fans... so 1 of it is defective and loud... i need to replace it


----------



## chris89

Looks good bro. Let me know the results. Record another video of Tomb Raider gameplay.


----------



## Bride

chris89 said:


> Looks good bro. Let me know the results. Record another video of Tomb Raider gameplay.


I did it on Ground Branch for the other R9 360 Bonaire XT


----------



## chris89

Nice gameplay bro, why no sound though? Also really nice temps & performance from that GPU.


----------



## Bride

chris89 said:


> Nice gameplay bro, why no sound though? Also really nice temps & performance from that GPU.


I realized later that audio volume was too low


----------



## ytszazu

Dear all,

Need some advice on the hawaii bios éditor as below:

R9 260

How to increase the GPU max clock? It doesnt allow overclock (in amd software or afterburner) above 1200 Mhz.


----------



## chris89

@ytszazu May you please upload your original .rom as a .rom.pdf so it will attach here? Thanks


----------



## ytszazu

chris89 said:


> @ytszazu May you please upload your original .rom as a .rom.pdf so it will attach here? Thanks



Hello chris 89,

Please refer to the attachment for the rom. I have added a .pdf to the end of the file as requested.

Other:

Correct me if i am wrong,

The card looks like can push further (79.2% asic), with rather low temps when benchmarking (71 up to 74 C after overclock, after entire unigine benchmark), so i hope the performance can be increased further.

Some other questions:

Memory is 1500 mhz default at 0.987 volts with capability of radeon software to push it to 1.181 V, i have "some" experience in increasing gpu voltage, but what are the differences for increasing memory voltage?

Feel free to comment on the overclock as below as well:




















Thank you.


----------



## chris89

Try this


----------



## dagget3450

chris89 said:


> Try this


Hey do you think it's possible to make a bios /mod a bios for the 290/290x and up the memory size to 16gb and flash to a s9150 - I know it's a server compute gpu. But in it's core it's Hawaii. Would like to fly with the bios on it and see if I could get it to run passive in crossfire or something.


----------



## chris89

@dagget3450 I'd love to but since the pcb only has 4/8GB onboard, there's no way to get it to have 16GB like the s9150. Sorry. I can however boost the performance of the 290/290x/390/390x to the max for you.


----------



## ytszazu

Hello,

Thank you for the modified bios:

This are the results:

The max gpu overclock with the modified bios is 1200 mhz, the max memory overclock is 1600 mhz.

The max overclocks are non-modifiable?

Temps are around 80 Max, VDDC power went from 90+ W to 100+ W

Default settings with the modified bios:










Max overclock:


----------



## kithylin

ytszazu said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for the modified bios:
> 
> This are the results:
> 
> The max gpu overclock with the modified bios is 1200 mhz, the max memory overclock is 1600 mhz.
> 
> The max overclocks are non-modifiable?
> 
> Temps are around 80 Max, VDDC power went from 90+ W to 100+ W
> 
> Default settings with the modified bios:


Someone on hwbot managed to get an R7 260 up to 1365 core speed and 1640 Mhz memory speed, so it is possible. See here: pilu`s 3DMark - Fire Strike score: 4658 marks with a Radeon R7 260

They used a large Accelero air cooler though. If you're using the default cooler on your card you might be right at or very near the limits of cooling. Remember that the hotter a card runs the less it will overclock stable. It's basic physics.

What version of MSI Afterburner are you using? If you're using the current version that might be the problem. I could give you copies of older versions if you want. I'm kind of a data hoarder and collect everything. Different versions of the program give different overclock limits for certain cards. Like my laptop has an old K3000M card in it and with the current version of afterburner it only goes up to 1200 Mhz memory clock but an old version of EVGA PrecisionX lets it go to 1500 Mhz memory clock.


----------



## ytszazu

Update:

Updated MSI after burner from 4.6.2 to 4.6.4 beta 3

Set fan at 66%, voltage set to 1.2 V gpu, GPU clock set to 1250 Mhz, temperature dropped to 73C.

I realized i have to enable extend official overclocking limits and disable ULPS to make it overclock further in MSI afterburner.

Then i have to overclock in AMD overdrive because i need to adjust the voltage. 

There are artifacts if memory overclock above 1550 Mhz at 0.987 volts. So i increase the nemory voltage is 1.07 volts.

I realized that memory clocks will need to be increased or the gpu overclocks will be a logarithmic scale

Question is: How much is too much voltage for the memory? . Thanks.




















Appearance: (this is a PowerColor R7 260X OC V2 - but looks similar to the current R9 260 I am using)


----------



## firewrath9

|








Hi, I'd like to increase the max voltage, right now under load i am hitting a freq of 1225mhz with a voltage of 1.27 (maxed out slider in MSI AB), i'd like to increase the max voltage, but the original guide here seems to be gone


----------



## 1devomer

firewrath9 said:


> View attachment 2526149
> |
> View attachment 2526150
> 
> Hi, I'd like to increase the max voltage, right now under load i am hitting a freq of 1225mhz with a voltage of 1.27 (maxed out slider in MSI AB), i'd like to increase the max voltage, but the original guide here seems to be gone


@deeper-blue was so nice to develop a powerful tool to manage our R290/390 VRM at the time, called VRMTool.
Dunno where deeper-blue is now, but i want to thank him again for that, even after so many years.

You can check the forum thread here, with this tool, you don't need to mod the bios, you have direct control over the VRM voltage, alongside other nice features.
Dunno why the 1st post disappeared, strange, @gupsterg is one of the best users, i had the pleasure to meet, on this forum.
I don't think he deliberately deleted the guide, maybe it got lost when the forum migrated, dunno, but it is strange, i admit.

Anyway, VRMTool is a powerful software,* use it at your own risk*.
If i remember correctly, u just need to scan the I²C bus, get the VRM controller detected.
Then you just need to add the desired offset to the core voltage, and press set offset.

Don't touch anything else, aside the adding offset thing, try to add like 20mv to the core offset, check if gpu-z detect the change.
My mighty 290 died a long time ago now, so i can't build you a guide, i remember vaguely how to setup the other stuff.
But without having a card to try myself 1st, i'm not confident advising how to utilize fully the tool.
Just use it to set the desired voltage, adding an offset to your default core voltage, without limit.
Enjoy!


----------



## aqvyx

anyone here had a good R9 390 Bios? My card is the XFX Dual fan one


----------



## kithylin

aqvyx said:


> anyone here had a good R9 390 Bios? My card is the XFX Dual fan one


You should not flash a bios from any other R9 series video card on to your R9 series video card or it runs a high chance of causing permanent damage to your video card. The only proven safe way is to extract your bios from your card -> Modify it with software -> Re-flash it back to the card.


----------



## BurzamBavno

Hey ! 

I kept getting black screen to my r9 290x tri -x oc , that's why i flashed the bios but right now after installing the ddrivers not even 5 seconds and it crashes.. 
So my question is : What do i do ? cuz i kept searching for an answer and did not find it.. Kept trying to fix it but there is no way to fix that .


----------



## kithylin

BurzamBavno said:


> Hey !
> 
> I kept getting black screen to my r9 290x tri -x oc , that's why i flashed the bios but right now after installing the ddrivers not even 5 seconds and it crashes..
> So my question is : What do i do ? cuz i kept searching for an answer and did not find it.. Kept trying to fix it but there is no way to fix that .


Connect another working video card in the same computer in the primary slot, and then your 290X in one of the lower secondary slots. Boot the computer and flash the original stock bios back to the R9 290X card again. I hope you have it backed up somewhere.


----------



## ioki9

Hey, I have r9 290 card moded to 8gb (from 390 card), i switched memory timings in my bios to 390 ones. It launches into windows, but i dont know how to make bios an 8gb one, can anyone help me with that? i am kinda new to this stuff...


----------



## kithylin

ioki9 said:


> Hey, I have r9 290 card moded to 8gb (from 390 card), i switched memory timings in my bios to 390 ones. It launches into windows, but i dont know how to make bios an 8gb one, can anyone help me with that? i am kinda new to this stuff...


You can't do that. That's only possible on some aftermarket R9 290X cards that came with double vram to have 8GB vram on them. The R9 290 only has 4GB Vram. You can not just flash a bios from an 8GB card and magically get 8GB Vram on your card. It doesn't work that way. The card physically only has 4GB of memory chips on the PCB. Changing the bios will not change the amount of physical ram installed on the card. No company ever created an R9 290 with 8GB of vram on it. All R9 290's only came with 4GB Vram and nothing can change that.


----------



## ioki9

kithylin said:


> You can't do that. That's only possible on some aftermarket R9 290X cards that came with double vram to have 8GB vram on them. The R9 290 only has 4GB Vram. You can not just flash a bios from an 8GB card and magically get 8GB Vram on your card. It doesn't work that way. The card physically only has 4GB of memory chips on the PCB. Changing the bios will not change the amount of physical ram installed on the card. No company ever created an R9 290 with 8GB of vram on it. All R9 290's only came with 4GB Vram and nothing can change that.


I've moded mine to 8gb with Hynix H5GC4H24AJR memory, i found that some guy in this forum did that also but with Elpida W4032BABG, he then used original R9290 bios and memory info block from appropriate R9390. so the problem for me right now is that I don't actually know where memory info block lies in bios... as i said, i am noob and trying to figure all out


----------



## kithylin

ioki9 said:


> I've moded mine to 8gb with Hynix H5GC4H24AJR memory, i found that some guy in this forum did that also but with Elpida W4032BABG, he then used original R9290 bios and memory info block from appropriate R9390. so the problem for me right now is that I don't actually know where memory info block lies in bios... as i said, i am noob and trying to figure all out


Ah! Sorry. I some how missed where you said "Modded to 8GB" and I didn't understand what you meant. That's very interesting. Perhaps you can find the older post of who did it before then message them and ask them how they did it with the bios?


----------



## ioki9

kithylin said:


> Ah! Sorry. I some how missed where you said "Modded to 8GB" and I didn't understand what you meant. That's very interesting. Perhaps you can find the older post of who did it before then message them and ask them how they did it with the bios?


Yeah, maybe, if i wont find solution by myself... dont really want to bother ppl in pm. I mean it shouldnt be super hard, maybe i am wrong tho.


----------



## kithylin

ioki9 said:


> Yeah, maybe, if i wont find solution by myself... dont really want to bother ppl in pm. I mean it shouldnt be super hard, maybe i am wrong tho.


I'd just go ahead and message them if it was me. Just be polite and ask for help nicely. What's the worst that would happen.. they say no or don't answer and you're back to where you are now? Or they could possibly answer and be willing to help you.


----------



## Rodemu

I appologize if this is not the right place to ask but i would really appreciate if someone could help me out with some issue i have for a long time now. I got an R9 390 Sapphire Nitro 8gb w/backplate edition it's an amazing card but the problem is i am still using a Crimson Driver 16.11.3 from 2016 or so. Reason being it has no Wattman because Wattman and any modern AMD driver don't allow me to downclock my GPU. It even misses some ''states'' i see people with 7 or so but i only got 2 being 150mhz and 1500mhz and i cannot edit either. This is a problem for me because when i am not gaming it will keep fluctuating and spiking from 150mhz to 1500mhz causing the temps to rise and the fans to spin on and off. On my current old driver i can fix this easily by just setting the slider to 150mhz and it says that way until i need to game and i put it to 1500mhz again. 

But i cannot do this with any modern driver  i tried it with TRIXX and Afterburner and it doesn't do anything only causes pixels to appear on screen then the software crashes and everything is reset again. I tried installing the drivers without the Radeon Live software and same issue cannot adjust memory clock whatsoever. It sucks because the only stable driver i have is from 2016 and i am unable to utilize things like DX12 in Monster Hunter World which gives amazing performance boost but crashes on each quest start. Works perfectly fine when i update my driver to current one but then the issue comes with the memory clock fluctuating/spikes even on idle desktop. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Bride

Rodemu said:


> I appologize if this is not the right place to ask but i would really appreciate if someone could help me out with some issue i have for a long time now. I got an R9 390 Sapphire Nitro 8gb w/backplate edition it's an amazing card but the problem is i am still using a Crimson Driver 16.11.3 from 2016 or so. Reason being it has no Wattman because Wattman and any modern AMD driver don't allow me to downclock my GPU. It even misses some ''states'' i see people with 7 or so but i only got 2 being 150mhz and 1500mhz and i cannot edit either. This is a problem for me because when i am not gaming it will keep fluctuating and spiking from 150mhz to 1500mhz causing the temps to rise and the fans to spin on and off. On my current old driver i can fix this easily by just setting the slider to 150mhz and it says that way until i need to game and i put it to 1500mhz again.
> 
> But i cannot do this with any modern driver  i tried it with TRIXX and Afterburner and it doesn't do anything only causes pixels to appear on screen then the software crashes and everything is reset again. I tried installing the drivers without the Radeon Live software and same issue cannot adjust memory clock whatsoever. It sucks because the only stable driver i have is from 2016 and i am unable to utilize things like DX12 in Monster Hunter World which gives amazing performance boost but crashes on each quest start. Works perfectly fine when i update my driver to current one but then the issue comes with the memory clock fluctuating/spikes even on idle desktop. Any help would be appreciated.


if you can upload your BIOS I can apply a down clock for you... whatever you could try to change the thermal paste, adding thermal pads where is necessary... a lot of guides on youtube


----------



## Rodemu

Bride said:


> if you can upload your BIOS I can apply a down clock for you... whatever you could try to change the thermal paste, adding thermal pads where is necessary... a lot of guides on youtube


Thank you for the quick reply that would be amazing and i did change the thermal paste with good results temps are not an issue luckily when gaming but my temp right now is 43c with fans turned off but with the issue i described above it shoots up to 60c and above with the constant spiking on modern drivers even just idling on desktop. Do you perhaps know how to upload my GPU Bios? Thank you for your help!


----------



## Bride

with GPUz, extract your original BIOS, clicking on the button near UEFI tab... then modify the file extension from .ROM to .PDF
then upload it here as attachment


----------



## Rodemu

Bride said:


> with GPUz, extract your original BIOS, clicking on the button near UEFI tab... then modify the file extension from .ROM to .PDF
> then upload it here as attachment


Thank you i did that and although it won't open saying it's corrupt the PDF file not sure if that's supposed to be. Nevermind i assume it's so i can upload it here since it won't allow me to upload the .rom file


----------



## Bride

Rodemu said:


> Thank you i did that and although it won't open saying it's corrupt the PDF file not sure if that's supposed to be. Never mind i assume it's so i can upload it here since it won't allow me to upload the .rom file


rename the file from PDF to ZIP and extract the folder
open amdvbflashWin
load the "oc" file
program
then WAIT UNTIL THE PROCESS ASK YOU TO REBOOT YOUR PC, it could be few minutes...
test if stable

if not, contact me again


----------



## Rodemu

Bride said:


> rename the file from PDF to ZIP and extract the folder
> open amdvbflashWin
> load the "oc" file
> program
> then WAIT UNTIL THE PROCESS ASK YOU TO REBOOT YOUR PC, it could be few minutes...
> test if stable
> 
> if not, contact me again


Thank you i will try it out now do i need to update my driver before i do this since i am still on my current old one. I also get this error when trying to run amdvbflashWin (tried in admin mode aswell) ''Critical File Missing. Please, download and run video BIOS flash files again.


----------



## Bride

Rodemu said:


> Thank you i will try it out now do i need to update my driver before i do this since i am still on my current old one. I also get this error when trying to run amdvbflashWin (tried in admin mode aswell) ''Critical File Missing. Please, download and run video BIOS flash files again.


you can install the driver later, first check the stability

rename the file from PDF to ZIP and extract the folder, use the one i am sending you now

open AMDVBFlashDriverInstaller and digit "i"
open amdvbflashWin
load the "oc" file
program
then WAIT UNTIL THE PROCESS ASK YOU TO REBOOT YOUR PC, it could be few minutes...
test if stable

if not, contact me again


----------



## Rodemu

Bride said:


> you can install the driver later, first check the stability
> 
> rename the file from PDF to ZIP and extract the folder, use the one i am sending you now
> 
> open AMDVBFlashDriverInstaller and digit "i"
> open amdvbflashWin
> load the "oc" file
> program
> then WAIT UNTIL THE PROCESS ASK YOU TO REBOOT YOUR PC, it could be few minutes...
> test if stable
> 
> if not, contact me again


My pc seems frozen and its been like this for more than 5 mins the software says not responding either should i wait? Or reboot after a while.


----------



## kithylin

Rodemu said:


> My pc seems frozen and its been like this for more than 5 mins the software says not responding either should i wait? Or reboot after a while.


The last time I flashed an AMD bios on an R9 290X card it took a looooooooooooong time like 10-15 minutes then it eventually completed. I would just leave the computer running for a while and see if it completes later. If you force reboot it before it completes there's a chance you can corrupt the video card's bios and it won't work at all. Also make sure you have the AMD bios flashing software located locally on your computer, on a folder on the C:\ drive, and make sure you run it as administrator.


----------



## Bride

Rodemu said:


> My pc seems frozen and its been like this for more than 5 mins the software says not responding either should i wait? Or reboot after a while.


 as Kithylin said, wait until the process is finished and do not know use the PC. If you interrupt the process, the risk to brick the gpu is high...


----------



## Rodemu

Thanks for the help Kithylin, Bride i rebooted my computer after waiting for 20 to 30 mins almost and screen was still frozen. Luckily nothing happened and i could start up my computer again i played some games to test if my GPU was working properly and no issues luckily. I will try this again in the evening and report back here. Gonna go to sleep for now. Thanks again for the help and information wish you both a nice day.


----------



## Bride

Rodemu said:


> Thanks for the help Kithylin, Bride i rebooted my computer after waiting for 20 to 30 mins almost and screen was still frozen. Luckily nothing happened and i could start up my computer again i played some games to test if my GPU was working properly and no issues luckily. I will try this again in the evening and report back here. Gonna go to sleep for now. Thanks again for the help and information wish you both a nice day.


it's a "sensitive process" so is better to close all the opened applications in Windows, then let the process to work without use your PC for a while


----------



## kithylin

Rodemu said:


> Thanks for the help Kithylin, Bride i rebooted my computer after waiting for 20 to 30 mins almost and screen was still frozen. Luckily nothing happened and i could start up my computer again i played some games to test if my GPU was working properly and no issues luckily. I will try this again in the evening and report back here. Gonna go to sleep for now. Thanks again for the help and information wish you both a nice day.


Read my suggestion back there on the previous page. I remember that I was trying to run the software from a flash drive or a mounted network share (I don't remember which) and that caused it to run a very long time. Then when I copied it to a "Local drive" as in one of the physical drives in my actual computer with the 290X in it and ran it again (as admin) then it went much more quickly like 3-5 minutes. I have no idea why the software is/was so sensitive but that was something I encountered back then.


----------



## Bride

kithylin said:


> Read my suggestion back there on the previous page. I remember that I was trying to run the software from a flash drive or a mounted network share (I don't remember which) and that caused it to run a very long time. Then when I copied it to a "Local drive" as in one of the physical drives in my actual computer with the 290X in it and ran it again (as admin) then it went much more quickly like 3-5 minutes. I have no idea why the software is/was so sensitive but that was something I encountered back then.


I'm using both of ways almost daily because I modify GPUs for my customers, I would like to say that I don't have any kind of problem in Windows 10 and also by MSDOS.... probably in his case, there is something related at the OS or apps running in background that's creating some kind of conflict... so for sure MSDOS environment by USB key is better, but we need to explain to him how to do.


----------



## chispy

Hello , i would like some help and assitance modding a bios for my two 295x2 , i have tried and followed the guide but i can hardly understand all the hex mambo jambo  , would anyone here give me some help or guidance please , Thank you and i will apreciate it a lot as english is not my first language.

Kind Regards: Angelo


----------



## Kiwibaer

Hello,
I am new to this forum.
Since it looks like the Thread isnt dead i wanted to ask if there is a way to get a working zero fan mode on my 280X. Its in my Office and Server PC and the 1500 RPM is a bit too loud in my opinion.
Hope someone could help me.
Thanks


----------



## kithylin

Kiwibaer said:


> Hello,
> I am new to this forum.
> Since it looks like the Thread isnt dead i wanted to ask if there is a way to get a working zero fan mode on my 280X. Its in my Office and Server PC and the 1500 RPM is a bit too loud in my opinion.
> Hope someone could help me.
> Thanks


Probably not. That sort of thing wasn't an option for this family of AMD video cards.


----------



## Kiwibaer

Thanks for the answer. Does the card give an error or dont start when there is no fan connected? Think about connecting the fans to a motherboard header and setting a curve for gpu temp. Wanted to change thermal paste anyway since it is a old card i bought used.


----------



## kithylin

Kiwibaer said:


> Thanks for the answer. Does the card give an error or dont start when there is no fan connected? Think about connecting the fans to a motherboard header and setting a curve for gpu temp. Wanted to change thermal paste anyway since it is a old card i bought used.


A lot of people have run these cards with custom water blocks (no fans exist on the cards any more) so it shouldn't be any issue. Except you won't have software fan control any more with MSI Afterburner.


----------



## Kiwibaer

Thanks, should have come to this conclusion by myself 
The fan control with afterburner isnt important for me. The only thing i will make is an undervolt profile. Hope the big sapphire cooler can handle the heat with fans off and good airflow in the case.


----------



## kithylin

Kiwibaer said:


> Thanks, should have come to this conclusion by myself
> The fan control with afterburner isnt important for me. The only thing i will make is an undervolt profile. Hope the big sapphire cooler can handle the heat with fans off and good airflow in the case.


Depending on which motherboard/system you are using this card in you may be able to program in a custom fan curve in the motherboard's bios. I see in your sig you have a X470 motherboard. That should allow you to do that. Good luck with that though.


----------



## gupsterg

@1devomer

Thank you for kind comment .

Since COVID occurred work was exceptionally busy. Spare time was spent relaxing offline. Only come back on forums week or so ago.

Yes OP seems to decimated by forum migration . I will see if I have copy of it to add back in.


----------



## 1devomer

gupsterg said:


> @1devomer
> 
> Thank you for kind comment .
> 
> Since COVID occurred work was exceptionally busy. Spare time was spent relaxing offline. Only come back on forums week or so ago.
> 
> Yes OP seems to decimated by forum migration . I will see if I have copy of it to add back in.


Thank you a lot, Sir. 🧐


----------



## chispy

gupsterg said:


> @1devomer
> 
> 
> Yes OP seems to decimated by forum migration . I will see if I have copy of it to add back in.



That would be awesome @gupsterg , i would like to really have some kind of guide back to mod the bios and timmings on my sapphire 290x , msi lightning 290x and reference 295x2 . I'm trying to get the most performance out of it for benchmarking for points at hwbot , i run the cards on water chiller. I have tried to mod the bios myself without success  , i just need max voltage available in software , remove power limits and change memory straps , that's all. If anyone can give me a hand , help or guidance how to do this it will be greatly apreciated , thank you.

Kind Regards: Angelo


----------



## kithylin

chispy said:


> That would be awesome @gupsterg , i would like to really have some kind of guide back to mod the bios and timmings on my sapphire 290x , msi lightning 290x and reference 295x2 . I'm trying to get the most performance out of it for benchmarking for points at hwbot , i run the cards on water chiller. I have tried to mod the bios myself without success  , i just need max voltage available in software , remove power limits and change memory straps , that's all. If anyone can give me a hand , help or guidance how to do this it will be greatly apreciated , thank you.
> 
> Kind Regards: Angelo


I don't know if it will help you but after spending about 40 minutes digging through the ancient history of the interwebs I managed to find a copy of the original guide on the first page of this thread archived on archive.org. Do be patient and wait a long time for the page to load until the "+" plus signs for the "Spoiler" text turn in to green graphics instead of text. Once the page finishes loading you should be able to click on the green +'s to expand it and read all of the original text. Some of the links are dead, but I think some of the attachments on the main page we have today should be similar or close. I don't have any more time left tonight to try and find sources for the original links in the thread that are valid and downloadable today. I'll try to see what I can find around the internet for those original links but it might be around 24 hours time from writing this message before I can get in to searching for stuff again, depending on what happens in my day later today. But the text for the original guide is at least there and that might give you (and others) some insight into things. Here's the link: Hawaii Bios Editing ( 290 / 290X / 295X2 / 390 / 390X ) I just looked at one of the screenshots embedded in that guide and (given the long load times on this website I would suggest spawning the screenshots in another tab so you don't have to re-load the site on clicking back each time) it appears that at least one of the screenshots will load eventually, after it redirects to a jpeg. So we probably have the original screenshots to go with the original guide too.

Also this might serve to give folks an idea of just how much useful information we lost when they butchered this website with the forum migration and deleted 90% of what made this site awesome before.


----------



## chispy

kithylin said:


> I don't know if it will help you but after spending about 40 minutes digging through the ancient history of the interwebs I managed to find a copy of the original guide on the first page of this thread archived on archive.org. Do be patient and wait a long time for the page to load until the "+" plus signs for the "Spoiler" text turn in to green graphics instead of text. Once the page finishes loading you should be able to click on the green +'s to expand it and read all of the original text. Some of the links are dead, but I think some of the attachments on the main page we have today should be similar or close. I don't have any more time left tonight to try and find sources for the original links in the thread that are valid and downloadable today. I'll try to see what I can find around the internet for those original links but it might be around 24 hours time from writing this message before I can get in to searching for stuff again, depending on what happens in my day later today. But the text for the original guide is at least there and that might give you (and others) some insight into things. Here's the link: Hawaii Bios Editing ( 290 / 290X / 295X2 / 390 / 390X ) I just looked at one of the screenshots embedded in that guide and (given the long load times on this website I would suggest spawning the screenshots in another tab so you don't have to re-load the site on clicking back each time) it appears that at least one of the screenshots will load eventually, after it redirects to a jpeg. So we probably have the original screenshots to go with the original guide too.
> 
> Also this might serve to give folks an idea of just how much useful information we lost when they butchered this website with the forum migration and deleted 90% of what made this site awesome before.


Thank you so much for the help @kithylin , really apreciate it a lot. Gracias.

Kind Regards: Angelo


----------



## catalinux

Hello everybody!
I want to install Windows 11 on my system (Intel I5-9600k, Gigabyte Z390 UD and Sapphire R9 290 Tri-x Vapor-x OC with button switch) and after disable in BIOS the CSM and enable the Secure Boot and restart, my system beep 5 long times and there is nothing but black screen. I could not enter BIOS and OS win 10. I mention this that main partition was converted from MBR to GPT and this not affected the boot in windows(works well). The only problem is when I tried to enable secure Boot. I believe is a GOP Video card problem. There is anything to do in that matter or I really need to change my video card? Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## gupsterg

1devomer said:


> Thank you a lot, Sir. 🧐


I contacted forum admin, they are looking into backups. Unfortunately I don't seem to have full OP :/ , I have some of it...



kithylin said:


> I don't know if it will help you but after spending about 40 minutes digging through the ancient history of the interwebs I managed to find a copy of the original guide on the first page of this thread archived on archive.org. Do be patient and wait a long time for the page to load until the "+" plus signs for the "Spoiler" text turn in to green graphics instead of text. Once the page finishes loading you should be able to click on the green +'s to expand it and read all of the original text. Some of the links are dead, but I think some of the attachments on the main page we have today should be similar or close. I don't have any more time left tonight to try and find sources for the original links in the thread that are valid and downloadable today. I'll try to see what I can find around the internet for those original links but it might be around 24 hours time from writing this message before I can get in to searching for stuff again, depending on what happens in my day later today. But the text for the original guide is at least there and that might give you (and others) some insight into things. Here's the link: Hawaii Bios Editing ( 290 / 290X / 295X2 / 390 / 390X ) I just looked at one of the screenshots embedded in that guide and (given the long load times on this website I would suggest spawning the screenshots in another tab so you don't have to re-load the site on clicking back each time) it appears that at least one of the screenshots will load eventually, after it redirects to a jpeg. So we probably have the original screenshots to go with the original guide too.
> 
> Also this might serve to give folks an idea of just how much useful information we lost when they butchered this website with the forum migration and deleted 90% of what made this site awesome before.


Thank you for link , I shall take as much as I can and keep . If admin can't give me all of OP I can salvage a lot with that link and reconstruct OP ASAP.



chispy said:


> That would be awesome @gupsterg , i would like to really have some kind of guide back to mod the bios and timmings on my sapphire 290x , msi lightning 290x and reference 295x2 . I'm trying to get the most performance out of it for benchmarking for points at hwbot , i run the cards on water chiller. I have tried to mod the bios myself without success  , i just need max voltage available in software , remove power limits and change memory straps , that's all. If anyone can give me a hand , help or guidance how to do this it will be greatly apreciated , thank you.
> 
> Kind Regards: Angelo


After 29th November I shall have quite a bit of spare time available. Hopefully by then OP is restored, either by site or by me. I would be happy to assist from that date onwards  .



catalinux said:


> Hello everybody!
> I want to install Windows 11 on my system (Intel I5-9600k, Gigabyte Z390 UD and Sapphire R9 290 Tri-x Vapor-x OC with button switch) and after disable in BIOS the CSM and enable the Secure Boot and restart, my system beep 5 long times and there is nothing but black screen. I could not enter BIOS and OS win 10. I mention this that main partition was converted from MBR to GPT and this not affected the boot in windows(works well). The only problem is when I tried to enable secure Boot. I believe is a GOP Video card problem. There is anything to do in that matter or I really need to change my video card? Any help will be much appreciated.


I used have 290X of Vapor-X, if I recall correctly, one BIOS switch has no GOP and other does. So try the other BIOS position.


----------



## catalinux

catalinux said:


> Hello everybody!
> I want to install Windows 11 on my system (Intel I5-9600k, Gigabyte Z390 UD and Sapphire R9 290 Tri-x Vapor-x OC with button switch) and after disable in BIOS the CSM and enable the Secure Boot and restart, my system beep 5 long times and there is nothing but black screen. I could not enter BIOS and OS win 10. I mention this that main partition was converted from MBR to GPT and this not affected the boot in windows(works well). The only problem is when I tried to enable secure Boot. I believe is a GOP Video card problem. There is anything to do in that matter or I really need to change my video card? Any help will be much appreciated.


I solved the problem. 
After writing on this forum I opened a ticket to Sapphire and the answer was mind-blowing and so incompetent, I quote "your video card does not support Windows 11.". Last night I tried again ... I pressed the physical button on the video card to switch to UEFI mode, I enabled TPM in BIOS, I disabled CSM, I saved and restarted, I entered Windows 10, I restarted the system and I went back to the BIOS where I enabled Secure Boot. And that's all I did ... I saved, restarted the system and VOILA... PC Health check verified and reported all the requirements was green. I installed Windows 11 and everything is perfect.
Maybe it will help someone.


----------



## kithylin

gupsterg said:


> Thank you for link , I shall take as much as I can and keep . If admin can't give me all of OP I can salvage a lot with that link and reconstruct OP ASAP.


Good luck with that. Sorry I haven't been able to help more and try to hunt down alternative downloads for the embedded files/programs in your original page and find them. I've been commissioned by someone to build an expensive AMD threadripper + RTX 3090 + multiple HoneyBadger-NVME-SSD-ARRAY + 4 radiator custom water loop system for someone and I'm dedicating most of my awake / waking energy into that since I'm going to be paid for it and paying customers take priority of my time. If you still haven't found any sources for some of those original files by the time I finish this project (Might be xmas before I'm done.. big build projects take a lot of time) I might can try to dig around the internet for you later.


----------



## DedaL_VL

Hello everyone.
There is an idea to make R9 290X 16Gb replacing memory modules with a density of 128x32 with memory modules with a density of 256x32.
Theoretically, I understand that in the VRAM_Info table in the HEX editor, I will need to change the MemSize to 00 and the density to 63.
Has anyone done this? Or maybe someone can tell me more about editing the VRAM_Info table.


----------



## kithylin

DedaL_VL said:


> Hello everyone.
> There is an idea to make R9 290X 16Gb replacing memory modules with a density of 128x32 with memory modules with a density of 256x32.
> Theoretically, I understand that in the VRAM_Info table in the HEX editor, I will need to change the MemSize to 00 and the density to 63.
> Has anyone done this? Or maybe someone can tell me more about editing the VRAM_Info table.


That's an interesting idea but mostly entirely pointless of an endeavor in functionality. I could understand doing it "Just to see if it's possible" but in reality nothing from this family of cards is fast enough to make use of that much vram unless you're coin mining. The video card core would max out before you're able to load settings in games that would use more than 3~4 GB of Vram. Even the original aftermarket 8GB R9 290X cards were pointless to even exist.


----------



## DedaL_VL

Greetings
Dear Kithylin, thank you for your answer.
But this is more sports interest.
I would like to know more about editing the VRAMInfo module in BIOS.


----------



## speed_demon

chris89 said:


> You can try this, Speed_Demon said it works great.


Hey are you able to mod the BIOS on my new Sapphire R9 390 to be like the one you made for my MSI R9 390? 

Thanks again!


----------



## chris89

@speed_demon Sure buddy here u go. I know for sure 1.3333v was totally stable for me at 1133mhz core clock delimited so it should be for you as well. lmk


----------



## speed_demon

chris89 said:


> @speed_demon Sure buddy here u go. I know for sure 1.3333v was totally stable for me at 1133mhz core clock delimited so it should be for you as well. lmk


You have no idea how great this is. Made my day! Thanks again!


----------



## chris89

@speed_demon How great! I wish you could record some footage of the card in action bro!


----------



## speed_demon

chris89 said:


> @speed_demon Sure buddy here u go. I know for sure 1.3333v was totally stable for me at 1133mhz core clock delimited so it should be for you as well. lmk


So my card had some artifacting in games with the rom's speed and voltage. Had to make some adjustments to get to these settings. I know it's a lot to ask but could you make another ROM with 1100mhz core and 1600mhz memory +25 mV core voltage? 

Thanks again!


----------



## chris89

@speed_demon sure. By the way looks like u need a stronger PSU like 1000w to keep the 12v rail above 12v under load because your down to 11.6v at load which is about the blow or pop your psu &


----------



## speed_demon

chris89 said:


> @speed_demon sure. By the way looks like u need a stronger PSU like 1000w to keep the 12v rail above 12v under load because your down to 11.6v at load which is about the blow or pop your psu &


So I'm running a pretty strong almost brand new 1000w psu at the moment which is the weird thing. I've back probed the video card power connectors and I see 12.03 volts under load with my multimeter so I think the software is reading it wrong. 

Either way thanks again my man, you really came through for me. The new ROM is working flawlessly and performance is rock solid.


----------



## chris89

Your very welcome


----------



## chispy

@chris89 Good morning , would you mod a 295x2 Bios for me , i have tried to mod the timmings on the card but i don't think it took effect. I would like to move the timmings from the table from 1250 to 1500 and unlock full voltage control for both gpus. Let me know if you can help me as i would really apreaciate it a lot. Thanks.

Regards: Angelo


----------



## chris89

@chispy Hello. That's very risky & you don't want to make two hops on timings, with my testing 1 hop is sufficient to actually gain performance. From 1375 to 1500. By the way we can't unlock the voltage per say but we can set the voltage in the BIOS. Usually stock is what 1000mhz @ 1.25v so that gives about 1350mV for 1133Mhz Core. Upload your BIOS for both chip(s) & I'll take a look.


----------



## Panchovix

Hi there guys, as a collector bought a R9 390 Gigabyte rev 1 and damn it's amazing, I really like it after changing the pads and thermal paste lol.

Haven't hovered much (I know, my fault), but is there a modded VBIOS out there for this card? Thanks!


----------



## chris89

@Panchovix Sure buddy upload your bios as a .pdf from .rom and ill mod it for ya.


----------



## Panchovix

chris89 said:


> @Panchovix Sure buddy upload your bios as a .pdf from .rom and ill mod it for ya.


Thanks man! Tomorrow I will do it since I'm tinkering with some PSUs to connect my 3 cards at the same time lol, as soon as I boot it with the R9 390 I will upload the VBIOS.


----------



## Panchovix

chris89 said:


> @Panchovix Sure buddy upload your bios as a .pdf from .rom and ill mod it for ya.


Here it is, sorry for the delay! It was kinda tricky to connect the 3080, 3060Ti and R9 390 at the same time lol, specially with 2 PSUs.

Thanks in advance.

EDIT: btw, does someone knows why the mem is stuck at 1500Mhz on idle?  is there a fix for that?


----------



## chris89

@Panchovix By the way the memory clock stays full when using multi monitors also try CRU Restart64.exe when it does it to restart the display driver to see if it fixes it.

Check out this BIOS. I made 1366mV I hope it's enough for zero artifacts. LMK

Thanks


----------



## Panchovix

chris89 said:


> @Panchovix By the way the memory clock stays full when using multi monitors also try CRU Restart64.exe when it does it to restart the display driver to see if it fixes it.
> 
> Check out this BIOS. I made 1366mV I hope it's enough for zero artifacts. LMK
> 
> Thanks


Thanks man, all working fine! Many thanks for taking the time to modify my VBIOS


----------



## chris89

@Panchovix Looks like u need to reset MSI Afterburner or AMD Software Wattman so your clocks go to 1133mhz core 1563mhz memory.


----------



## Panchovix

chris89 said:


> @Panchovix Looks like u need to reset MSI Afterburner or AMD Software Wattman so your clocks go to 1133mhz core 1563mhz memory.


You were right, re installing the drivers fixed it, thanks


----------



## chris89

@Panchovix So hows it holding up to 1.366v @ 1133Mhz core 1563Mhz memory? can u post a GPU-Z screenshot? Also post an in game screen with your MSI Afterburner OSD stats up so I can your temperatures etc? Be sure to monitor both VRM intensely via HWINFO.


----------



## Panchovix

chris89 said:


> @Panchovix So hows it holding up to 1.366v @ 1133Mhz core 1563Mhz memory? can u post a GPU-Z screenshot? Also post an in game screen with your MSI Afterburner OSD stats up so I can your temperatures etc? Be sure to monitor both VRM intensely via HWINFO.


Sorry for late answer, at the end on Nimez Drivers for some reason couldn't go above 1.3V, didn't try "stock" AMD drivers.

Also, it seems any core overclock above 1070~Mhz on the core crashes the card , on mem it was fine though.

But it crashed on desktop (on any usage), so had to revert to the stock VBIOS.

Just got out work and entered the forum, so sorry for answering so late haha

EDIT: I may try some crossflashing later (for example to the XFX R9 390 Black Edition XFX R9 390 VBIOS), since I can recover it if something goes bad (actually my pc shut down itself when flashing the stock VBIOS, and on the 3080 just flashed it again and it worked)


----------



## Panchovix

At the end edited the VBIOS a little, added voltage to reach until 1325mV, managed to get between 1080-1100 on the core, depending on the game, and VRAM for now it works at 1600, haven't tried more.

Not the best chip out there, but at least it kinda can oc a little lol; pics are at 2560x1440. (they get uploaded at 1080p for some reason)



Spoiler


----------



## kithylin

Panchovix said:


> At the end edited the VBIOS a little, added voltage to reach until 1325mV, managed to get between 1080-1100 on the core, depending on the game, and VRAM for now it works at 1600, haven't tried more.
> 
> Not the best chip out there, but at least it kinda can oc a little lol; pics are at 2560x1440. (they get uploaded at 1080p for some reason)


Just a note, if we right-click on one of your images and -> Copy image address we get: https://www.overclock.net/cdn-cgi/i...ttachments/tombraider_3egv5yr4a1-jpg.2549970/ And then if we edit out the nonsense that resizes your image then we can see it at it's full size: https://www.overclock.net/attachments/tombraider_3egv5yr4a1-jpg.2549970/


----------



## secretceremony

hi guys.you doin some awsome job here!I have a PowerColor _PCS+_ Radeon R9 _390_ 8GB GDDR5 never oc it until this moment.Is there any possibility to squeeze some extra power from her without problems ofc 😄? @
*chris89*
Thanks guys


----------



## chris89

@secretceremony Flash in safe mode to prevent bricking the card using amdvbflash_win_3.31 bro.

rename amdvbflash from .pdf to .zip & rename the rom file from .pdf to .rom


----------



## dagget3450

Is it possible to have a bios for 290x390x for 16gb vram and flash to a s9150. 
I know it's a bit of a twist but I have a s9150 I wanted to use as a game gpu.

I am tempted to see if I could just use the nimez modded drivers which may work better for this use case.


----------



## chris89

Its better to mod the original bios, wanna upload it?


----------



## 1devomer

Often a bios mod is not needed, if you want to just play with the voltages, power limits.
VRMTool do everything you need, aside modding the bios fan curves and changing, adding ram timings.
My old mighty R9 290 had multiples HWBOT good scores, simply running the Powercolor stock bios version, and tuning the rest with VRMTool.









VRMtool - a simple tool to read and write to I2C VRM...


VRMtool 0.04 (2016-07-17) To simplify poking around in I2C registers I wrote a simple tool to dump and modify the I2C registers of VRM controllers connected to AMD/ATI cards. This now evolved into a handy tool to control many aspects of supported VRM chips. Currently I only have the RX 480...




www.overclock.net


----------



## dagget3450

chris89 said:


> Its better to mod the original bios, wanna upload it?


Well what i am asking may not be possible or very off the chain. I am assuming you folks are familliar with the s9150









AMD FirePro S9150 Specs


AMD Hawaii, 900 MHz, 2816 Cores, 176 TMUs, 64 ROPs, 16384 MB GDDR5, 1250 MHz, 512 bit




www.techpowerup.com




it has 16gb vram already onboard, but the whole card could be somewhat different than 390x/290x (specifically the s9150 has no displayports, only a dummy minidiplay port i think - thus why i asked.




1devomer said:


> Often a bios mod is not needed, if you want to just play with the voltages, power limits.
> VRMTool do everything you need, aside modding the bios fan curves and changing, adding ram timings.
> My old mighty R9 290 had multiples HWBOT good scores, simply running the Powercolor stock bios version, and tuning the rest with VRMTool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VRMtool - a simple tool to read and write to I2C VRM...
> 
> 
> VRMtool 0.04 (2016-07-17) To simplify poking around in I2C registers I wrote a simple tool to dump and modify the I2C registers of VRM controllers connected to AMD/ATI cards. This now evolved into a handy tool to control many aspects of supported VRM chips. Currently I only have the RX 480...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


I guess the question are more than 1 and multiple steps may not be possible.

1. s9150 has no video ports that are usable.
2. is the s9150 board/gpu design identical or close to identical of 290x/390x say reference. (it looks reference?)
3. is the s9150 bios flashable and not protected?
4. can 390x/390x bios be modded to increase from 8gb to 16gb?

Assuming 1-3 can be done, i am willing to pass up 4 just for testing if it makes it easier or 4 cant be done.

What homework can i do to make it easier to find answers? I can upload a bios possibly? i will have to install it into a system(its on a shelf atm) I also am going to mod the cooling on it if i can( in fact if its identical to reference390x/290x i have a waterclock for it already.)


----------



## dagget3450

I should clarify on the s9150 and no video ports, I plan to work around that using the GPU switching in windows. I will use a video card for 2d. Probably an old hd5770 I have laying around.

So 1 should be fairly easy to overcome.


----------



## chris89

@dagget3450 If Hawaii BIOS Editor will open the .rom I can increase the performance & longevity of the card but you have to have a beefy power supply to handle the unleashed power of hawaii grenada GPUs. Not to mention monitoring the VRM & CORE in game intensely. Upload your BIOS.ROM here as a .PDF & I'll try & mod it for you but we cannot convert it to 390x or whatever, gotta leave it stock original modded bios for safe operation & proper error free operation.


----------



## 1devomer

dagget3450 said:


> Well what i am asking may not be possible or very off the chain. I am assuming you folks are familliar with the s9150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD FirePro S9150 Specs
> 
> 
> AMD Hawaii, 900 MHz, 2816 Cores, 176 TMUs, 64 ROPs, 16384 MB GDDR5, 1250 MHz, 512 bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.techpowerup.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has 16gb vram already onboard, but the whole card could be somewhat different than 390x/290x (specifically the s9150 has no displayports, only a dummy minidiplay port i think - thus why i asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the question are more than 1 and multiple steps may not be possible.
> 
> 1. s9150 has no video ports that are usable.
> 2. is the s9150 board/gpu design identical or close to identical of 290x/390x say reference. (it looks reference?)
> 3. is the s9150 bios flashable and not protected?
> 4. can 390x/390x bios be modded to increase from 8gb to 16gb?
> 
> Assuming 1-3 can be done, i am willing to pass up 4 just for testing if it makes it easier or 4 cant be done.
> 
> What homework can i do to make it easier to find answers? I can upload a bios possibly? i will have to install it into a system(its on a shelf atm) I also am going to mod the cooling on it if i can( in fact if its identical to reference390x/290x i have a waterclock for it already.)


Dunno, the simplest thing to do, would be to manually edit the gpu ID of OG bios, to check if the drivers would recognize it as a R290X something, instead of a firepro.

Aside that, you would need to extract and port the memory timing tables, into a R9 290X bios, specifying the right amount of ram.
At best, you could try to flash some OG R9 XXX bios, checking if the card is willing to run, even if halved of its memory.
A cheap CH341A programmer would be welcomed, instead of the usual software flashing method.

Tho, the s9150 power delivery VRM could be troublesome, for sure the VRM is different from any other R290/390 gpu.
I wouldn't be surprised, if this card use some old Volterra VRM controller, power stages and inductors.


----------



## Rowis36

Hallo, all. I downloaded one Hawaii BR and opened one rom from FirePro S9000. But HBE said - not supported ROM. But open it. Can i use HBE for editing the VBios of my card? The vbios is locked, as i know. I want to overclok abit this cards. I have 3 pcs working. Can you help some how?


----------



## Rowis36

I tryed to edit figures in power play menu. Compared with w8100 card. But my s9000 card works after that with 300 mhz gpu and memory. 
I do something wrong...


----------



## chris89

@Rowis36 Can you upload your bios here, the original untouched bios dumped by GPU-Z or amdvbflash_win_3.31? Rename the extension to .pdf from .rom please.


----------



## Rowis36

Hallo, Chris89! Pls find in the attached file.


----------



## Rowis36

On techpowerup is one original bios also availible. My cards working with them correct. Tested during some experiments with vbios from hd7950 or r9 280x. Only original works. Other biose crash my cards. 
But i have ch341a bios loader for this caces.


----------



## mjessup

I recently found out about bios modding, I have some 390s in an Ethereum mining rig could you mod my bios files for lower power consumption? I'm after lowering the heat as it starts to warm up again.

Please see the attached file, this is a zip file.
Here is what everything looks like in HiveOS


----------



## oma.markus

Can you mod mine?  xfx 390 8g dual, but i have closed loop watercooler on it, I sometimes get artifacting..


----------



## zakalweocp

> Link:- The Stilt's VID APP (AiDA64 gets all DPMs)


Link is dead. Does anyone have this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mirzet1976

Are you looking for this?
Just open it with 7zip no need to rename the file.


----------



## chuflay2882

mjessup said:


> I recently found out about bios modding, I have some 390s in an Ethereum mining rig could you mod my bios files for lower power consumption? I'm after lowering the heat as it starts to warm up again.
> 
> Please see the attached file, this is a zip file.
> Here is what everything looks like in HiveOS
> View attachment 2555041
> 
> 
> View attachment 2555042


I have R9 390x Hynix GDDR5, 113-GRENADA_XT_C671
error in HiveOS : failed to list opencl devices for platform 0.
The question is, ican use this bios.


----------



## chuflay2882

chuflay2882 said:


> I have R9 390x Hynix GDDR5, 113-GRENADA_XT_C671
> error in HiveOS : failed to list opencl devices for platform 0.
> The question is, ican use this bios.





mjessup said:


> I recently found out about bios modding, I have some 390s in an Ethereum mining rig could you mod my bios files for lower power consumption? I'm after lowering the heat as it starts to warm up again.
> 
> Please see the attached file, this is a zip file.
> Here is what everything looks like in HiveOS
> View attachment 2555041
> 
> 
> View attachment 2555042


I have R9 390x Hynix GDDR5, 113-GRENADA_XT_C671
error in HiveOS : failed to list opencl devices for platform 0.
The question is, ican use this bios


----------



## chuflay2882

wich one i have to use?

Thanks!!!


----------



## paradoxum

Anyone know the exact chip the Tri-X OC 290X uses? And where are they located on the board? I need to flash with programmer.



















this them? I can't get a torchlight to reflect the text on top to be readable.


----------



## kithylin

paradoxum said:


> Anyone know the exact chip the Tri-X OC 290X uses? And where are they located on the board? I need to flash with programmer.
> 
> this them? I can't get a torchlight to reflect the text on top to be readable.


We have technology: Cheat it. Take photos of it with your phone then blow up the photos in the gallery app then google the part numbers for their datasheets and see which one is a bios chip.


----------



## paradoxum

I've tried using my phone zoomed in to get a look at the text, but it needs the light to catch it just right to be visible and even then it's too hard to read.


----------



## mus1mus

This is the highest res I can find and from looking into it (I mean, zooming, photo enhancing, approximating, looking into similar chip usage/models), it may be very well the Pm25LQ010B or similar.

Good luck on programming.

You might have pointed the back side chip correctly, the front side chip location is just under the GPU mounting hole on the left. The one you pointed at is an APL5915 which is a Voltage regulator.

Datasheet

*EDIT: Better RES and clearer ones. *


















I am under the assumption that you know what you are doing. 
Best of luck!


----------



## paradoxum

Yeah the other chip is directly below the other one on the other side. The text on this one is readable;








Pm25LD010

Same as I have down here that I must have found somewhere. Have been searching that and using;









Do I want pflash or pmc?

Besides, using flashrom in linux earlier I got this;


----------



## mus1mus

I'm not an expert on this but I remember there are pins intended for hardware WRITE lock. See the datasheet and look for guides on how to unlock the Hardware Write feature.


----------



## paradoxum

That command there throwing errors was just to read the bios and dump it, no writes.


----------



## paradoxum

PXL_20220605_143427021


Watch "PXL_20220605_143427021" on Streamable.




streamable.com


----------



## 0x6A7232

Quote below is from another thread, can I get my BIOS on my Sapphire Tri-X OC 290X 4GB modded? Been having problems at idle (black screen) with stock BIOS, as explained in detail below. I'd like to (I think?) bump idle voltage to fix black screen issue, and also perhaps OC max freq to 1100 core / 1400 mem? Under load the card is fine. Just at idle, especially when beginning to play a video, it black screens.

I've attached the BIOS files as renamed to .txt -- bluebios is UEFI+legacy, bios is legacy only rom.



> Nuts. Didn't see this, as I temporarily borked my card (tried to clean it, but got alcohol down where it could evaporate, had to pull the heatsink off, at which point the old thermal pads and past were dried out, cracked and useless, so I had to order new pads, deep clean, dry, & reassemble).
> Those are both unmodded BIOSes. One is simply the UEFI+legacy dual mode BIOS (bluerom, as the dual BIOS switch lights up blue when it is selected) and the other is the legacy ONLY BIOS.
> 
> Also... I think that I've got a separate problem (which has been occuring for a long time, before I cleaned it, so it's not that I messed something up doing that). Others have reported that their card isn't holding a steady 1.000v and so black screens under idle conditions. To test this I was going to bump idle voltage up a hair. What makes me think my card has this issue? Well, it black screens, but not under heavy load (gaming or even stress test, even with OC applied!) -- however, randomly at idle, eg when logging in to Windows, it black screens, causing me to have to hard reset.
> 
> I've already cleaned & reapplied thermal paste & thermal pads, it does not fix the problem.
> 
> HOWEVER, under Linux, when it black screens, I can just move the mouse and instantly everything comes back.
> 
> WHEN does it happen? Well, randomly BUT ALSO, often when FIRST starting a new video on eg Netflix or YouTube -- after it comes back when I move the mouse, it will play THE ENTIRE VIDEO just fine, no problems. Load next video? 90% chance of black screen, again I move the mouse and it comes back.
> 
> WHY is Windows so touchy? Well, I had to use a modded driver as AMD stopped updating, and I think that may have broken the auto-driver recovery in case of crash feature. Regardless, it can sometimes go days without an issue, but when it's in a funk, black screens can happen 100% before everything gets loaded. This is a problem, as even if I try to apply a voltage fix in MSI Afterburner, 1) I think that only works under load? and 2) it's likely to crash before it can even load up.
> 
> SO.. I'm trying for a idle voltage increase, just enough to hold steady. PROBLEM - Linux utils to show voltage seem to not work (CPU-X) and only show temps. Windows would be nice but right now it's in a funk and black screens after logging in.
> 
> I'm wondering if there's a slight voltage tune in the background going on, and since I re-did the thermal paste it can use less voltage, but this causes the idle voltage to be too low when sudden demand (start video) is applied and it black screens. Or maybe that's my imagination. Regardless, I'm running Hawaii Bios Reader using WINE in Linux (lets you run Windows apps in Linux, pretty handy) and trying to figure out how to safely bump my idle voltage. It's not the clearest of apps, I'm guessing I have to, under "Limit Tables", bump DPM 0 column in all 4 headings to say 1050 for 1.05v?? And what should I set... I have no idea what the idle voltage is ACTUALLY on the card as I can't, at this point, get Windows to load long enough to view it. Hmm. I think I have a safe mode modded Windows PE build I could boot, but the problem with those is that a lot of times the specialized drivers etc don't have all the required access to display voltage etc. Well, can't hurt to try... Imma give this a shot.
> 
> tl;dr I'm also trying to bump the idle voltage slightly to hopefully fix my black screen issues, which are not temp related as they happen at idle, ESPECIALLY when first starting video playback, in Linux & Windows but worse on Windows, probably because of desktop GPU acceleration & Windows driver restart not working on my build. Any help appreciated! I'll try to watch this space as well, now that my computer is working again (seriously, at this point, with Linux, it's basically the same as if the screen goes to sleep when I start watching videos -- move the mouse & I'm good until the next video).


----------



## dagget3450

0x6A7232 said:


> Quote below is from another thread, can I get my BIOS on my Sapphire Tri-X OC 290X 4GB modded? Been having problems at idle (black screen) with stock BIOS, as explained in detail below. I'd like to (I think?) bump idle voltage to fix black screen issue, and also perhaps OC max freq to 1100 core / 1400 mem? Under load the card is fine. Just at idle, especially when beginning to play a video, it black screens.
> 
> I've attached the BIOS files as renamed to .txt -- bluebios is UEFI+legacy, bios is legacy only rom.


 I replied to you in the other thread but just read this post here.

If you are black screening on desktop can you test something for me 

When It black screens can you try unplugging and reinserting your video cable on the GPU side before shutting down or rebooting. See if your video feed come back after. If it does then that's a good place to start looking. I recall having issues like this on my ol 290s/x especially when overclocking. 

You may want to try an adapter or another video cable option for testing. 

This is of course if you haven't already tried it. Also, flashing bios is a good idea if it's a card you obtained 2nd hand or something. Lots of miners out there did funky stuff with vbioses and voltages and mem timings for mining. If I recall they didn't even use video outs? Just dummy ports or something.

Good luck.


----------



## 0x6A7232

I have replaced my HDMI cable, so I doubt it's that. I can try unplugging + reinserting, but -- if it's Linux, I can just move the mouse and instantly it's back. If it's Windows, it's borked on only a reset will fix it, with very rare exceptions.


----------



## mirzet1976

mus1mus said:


> I'm not an expert on this but I remember there are pins intended for hardware WRITE lock. See the datasheet and look for guides on how to unlock the Hardware Write feature.


it needs to connect pin 1 to 8 then to run atiflash -ai to state that atiflash sees gpu if yes then it breaks the connection between pins and then it can flash rom file to bios chip. This is what I did after I broke the bios switch.


----------



## paradoxum

I think it turns out my cables on my clip got wired up wrong or something, because I kept getting random things when detecting chip, decided to flip it around and see what happened, and I saw hawaii bios info show up - but that would mean.. pin 5 was where 1 should be. I could only read it but nothing else, but I have a new programmer coming tomorrow and I bought one of those adapters you place over the chip to get a proper connection because the clip slides off.







will update tomorrow


----------



## mirzet1976

In order to use it you have to unsolder the chip and put it inside to reprogram it


----------



## paradoxum

Oh I posted the wrong thing. You're right about that.


----------



## mirzet1976

the simplest way is to connect pins 1 and 8 with wire and tape them, I did this with R9 290 and with RX5700 XT


----------



## paradoxum

I'm just waiting for the new one to arrive tomorrow before banging my head against it anymore.


----------



## mirzet1976

This -


----------



## paradoxum

I was - this close to just soldering a wire to every single pin on the chip. but I am **** at soldering and knew I would just end up burning out the chip or burning a trace on the board or SOMETHING because nothing is ever easy and we exist to suffer.


----------



## mirzet1976

No need to solder a wire just tape it


----------



## paradoxum

At that point why not just use the clip and if you need to rewire it tape the wires together? I mean the cable it comes with, the individual wires on it slowly came off the pins one by one because they were on so flimsily, tried to solder them back on but being terrible at it just made a mess, found some wires with single-pin female connectors on - great, just stick them on the clip pins, but they kept coming loose so I taped them, still couldn't get a reliable connection so went back to soldering, etc etc ended up with that mess up there.

I'm pretty sure I have it figured out now though so as soon as I get the new cable I can do it. New GPU will be coming tomorrow too, I only got another 290x (£82) because I have a waterblock for it, guess if I fix it I can stick the fan cooler on it and sell it heh.

The moral of the story is don't work on small electronics after not sleeping for days because of your insomnia.


----------



## paradoxum

Well, I was able to finally flash both chips with the stock bios I had, card rescued, replaced with a 290X and put the blower fan on the 290, ebay that.


----------



## MXMguy

kino0924 said:


> My main goal is to have S7150 since the card is too pricey (still 500~700 after 10years).
> FirePro S7150 is designed for MxGPU which allows user to assign single GPU to multiple VM.
> 
> BIOS size is different because it contains extra stuff for MxGPU (I am guessing) after 0x20000.
> I have few other bios from S7150x2 and S7100x and they all have same data after 0x20000
> 
> I couldnt get real dump from S7150 so I used S7150x2 bios since it looks like they are pretty same but just PLX'ed
> 
> 
> So my ultimate goal is to run MxGPU without having S7150.
> I choose W7100 to modify since they are identical (same pcb, gpu, mem size)
> 
> One thing that I found before I mod is that W7100 comes with 128kb EEPROM and S7150 comes with 512kb EEPROM
> my MXRT7600 also came with 512kb so I didnt have to do any hardware modification.


I have uploaded a working bios and instruction on how to flash it to your s7100x on the LTTForum. It enables 6 display ports and it should display through a hdmi port if you use it in a laptop in discreet mode. It works well under Hybrid Graphics on my Hp Zbook G3 and I'm seeing 70-90 fps on call of duty modern warfare on med-high settings 1080p 92% res scaling. I have no intention on benefiting from this in any way. I'm a mechanic that plays around with electronics in his spare time. If you have a working bios thats been modified, please share it with everyone so that the s7100x doesn't end up as e-waste.










Need help modifying an AMD FirePro S7100x to Either R9 M395x 8 GB or R9 M485x







linustechtips.com


----------



## JackMiaw

Can anyone just increase the voltage on my r9 380? I been trying for days to change the value. But nothing works. Its sapphire 4g without backplate. The voltage limit is 1.274v can anyone just increase it to 1.32 or 1.35 limit? And maybe increase power limit if possible


----------



## Bride

Editing a R9 290 MSI Gaming 4G (85.5% ASIC) Bios, bottleneck with a Celeron G4930,
here few screenshots about the results:

UPDATED POST

Edited BIOSes:

[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]

1080p resolution, all stable with Firestrike Stress Test, Timespy Stress Test, Superposition Stress Test.
OCCT and Furmark are not crashing but temperature overheating throttle.
These configurations are not optimized yet but giving decent performance results in my PC system configuration.









FIRESTRIKE results from 1100 core to 1020













-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PREVIOUS EDITED POST

the initial raw edited BIOS on 900 / 1500 with a VDDC Offset of 4



























the tuned latest BIOS on 1030 / 1500 with a VDDC Offset of 10


















I used as quick bench-marking software, Unigine Superposition at 1080p in High settings









I'll try the BIOS version 1050 / 1500 / 200W / 200A / 960VVDCI / 1100V / 12VDDC OFFSET
in-game, whatever I am not sure about temps yet, because during the benchmark, it was reaching 90C at room temperature on 34C degrees (i don't have in room air condition) ...


----------



## klinyermont

Hello friends, I am looking for your help. I am looking for the original bios of SAPPHIRE NITRO R9 390 8G GDDR5 OC W/BP. I flashed the 3 that are on techpower.com with hinyx memory, which are the ones that my card has, that's why I ask you a favor If someone in the community has one like it, please provide me with the bios, thank you very much


----------



## Rakked

Hello. Can somebody mod my msi r9 390. Thanks


----------

